# The clomid thread- if you take clomid please join and ask questions and get answers



## scerena

There are sooo many different clomid threads- I've even made a few myself... So I thought I would try and make one for all us clomid girlies to talk on and support eachother instead of us all having to post seperate threads hoping that someone will reply :flower:

So... If we all write what dosage we are on, what cycle we are on and the results...

1ST CLOMID CYCLE- 50MG CD2-6 (FAILED TO OVULATE)
AWAITING NEXT CYCLE....

I thought on this thread also any questions we have for eachother or anything to do with clomid we could just find this thread and ask away :thumbup:
Much easier than writing a whole new thread- And we can all make some new buddies :happydance:

Look forward to reading the replies :dust:


----------



## SummerLily

what a lovely idea scerena !! 

im on my first round of clomid cd2-6 and am currently on CD14. Having some mild cramps in my ovaries and my cervix is really high!! cm is also creamy lotion like with a slight stretch so figers crossed my ovulation comes soon !!!! 

xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks SummerLily :)
All sounds good- Sounds like you will be ovulating soon!
What mg are you taking?
Have you had any side effects?
x


----------



## SummerLily

50mg . have been prescribed it for 6 months with no checks or anything - were going it alone ! lol. side effects during the tablets were hot flushes, dizzy spells and a couple of waves of nausea! other than that have been ok! oh! and i was worried with the whole though of 'drying up' that the clomid causes and really i have been the complete opposit!! theres no chance of me coming close to drying up down there !! xx lol


----------



## scerena

I had to have day 12 scans for the first month to check it worked then have bloods after the month when it eventually does start to work. The scan showed my follicles didnt mature enough and my lining was thin that cycle. I had a few hot flushes and a dry mouth and mood swings lol- so feeling sorry for oh when i take the next lot lol especially now its being increased lol!
When/if a dose works I'm allowed 3 months of it so hoping it works!
Im currently waiting to start the next cycle- I find out on monday when i go for my scan wether I will need provera or just be allowed to start the next cycle without af if my lining isnt any thicker...

I take vitamins and use conceive plus (even though I do not need it) but i heard good reviews about it :)
x


----------



## SummerLily

aww lol my oh said that my mood wasnt too bad ! bearable !! :haha:

all my cycles have been regular and i ovulate some months just not on others !! im also taking conceive plus ! just to make sure ive got everything that i need for when i do finally start baking ! :happydance:

thats great news that theyve allowed you three months when it shows that its working !!! if the clomid dosnt workthen were moving onto ICSI!! 

what are your next steps? x


----------



## scerena

Thats good your moods were bearable lol!
I have pcos so rarely ovulate and hardly have af- such a pain! I end up obssessing over every symptom!- but now after 2 years Im becoming far more laid back!
To be honest I havent even thought of the next step for us- Im just hoping clomid will work for me- my fs said if it doesnt after the three months I have to have a laproscoy (think thats how you spell it lol) and then decide the next steps from there.

Yep my oh is good now hes always got the conceive plus at the ready lol! 
Lets hope we both wont be waiting much longer :)
x


----------



## Virginiagrl6

I'm starting my first round of clomid today. Cycle days 5-9 at 50mg.


----------



## SummerLily

welcome virginia :hi: good luck with the 50mg ! how many cycles are you taking? x


thats great that oh is on hand scerena ! my other half has it all out and ready for me !! weve also been trying for more than 2 years and have had every test under the sun ( aside from the laproscopy!) which all showed that everything was normal. aside from 'low ovulation' or the fact that i did not ovulate every month ! 

Fingers crossed that we get those BFPS soon!!


----------



## LesleyL

hi girls:) i actually talk to lily on the other thread, but nice to meet you other two.

i am on my 2nd cycle of clomid. i took 100 mg cd -8.

i did not ovuate on 50 mg cd 4-8 last month.

i do not get monitored. doc just told me to use opks and bd every other day.

i'm pretty certain i o'd on cd 18 this month with the 100 mg dose. i got dark (but not positive) opks on cd 17 in the last afternoon and in the middle of the night. when i was at work around 11 am on cd 18, i had dull pain behind my left hip bone for about an hr followed by about an hr of cramping all across my abdomen. it finally subsided. when i took another opk that late afternoon, it was alot lighter than the two had been the day before.

besides that, i just get hot flashes and occasional bouts of insomnia from the clomid. nothing i can't handle.


----------



## scerena

Welcome virginiagrl6! Have you took your first pill yet?

Summerlily- it's a good thing when oh is always ready! I've had every test too apart from that I hope I don't have to have it to be honest!

I hope we all don't need many rounds girls :)
X


----------



## scerena

Hi LesleyL- welcome! I too failed to ovulate on 50mg as you can see do you reacon 100mg has done the job then?
Shame they don't monitor you so you have a definate answer...
Well hope 100mg has worked for u Hun and hope it works for me too :) x


----------



## LesleyL

yes:) hope it works! 

i asked for bloods this month and he said that i will 1. get pg 2. get period. 3. get no period (no ovulation) and neg pg test.

he wrote for 2 refills of 100 mg, then onto 150 if i have to.

he said that we can start monitoring next month with scans or whatever if i want to. soooo of course, i am going to want to:) i hate guessing. i wish i would have gotten a positive opk to be sure.


----------



## SummerLily

hi lesley :hi:

am also keeping everything crossed that we dont habve to have to many rounds !! would be lovely if it coud work second time around !! i know im not out of round one yet but im trying not to get my hopes up this cycle and am just taking this one as a 'practice run' lol. think it might take this cycle to get it to settle into my body !! 

but you never know !!! GL everyone !! xx


----------



## Virginiagrl6

I'm just takingit for one cycle. Until the re knows it making me o.


----------



## SummerLily

fingers crossed it works for you then virginia!! 

im definatly asking for scans and bloods from next cycle !! has anyone experianced constipation with clomid? x


----------



## noll10

Hello all first post here..

im 25 ( in less than 2 weeks) went off bc after 7 years in January. Diagnosed with PCOS in May. I was put on metformin for this. Saw an RE and have been placed on Clomid ( day 3 today) taking day 2-6 of my cycle... Blood work showed i was not ovulating...

Hoping to get pregnant soon!! No bad side effects from metformin or from clomid yet so we will see.. GO back to RE on thursday June 30th!


----------



## daopdesign

Has anyone used Fertomid which is a generic type of Clomid?


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi Ladies!!
I would love to join this thread!
I am scheduled for a hysteroscopy and hsg on Thursday and then I will start clomid immediately after:) I am so excited, but a little nervous at the same time.. I am not sure the days my doctor is going to start me on, but he did say 50mg.. I am assuming cd 5-9?? I do have a few questions if anyone can answer them for me:)
-My insurance does not cover anything infertility related.. I am paying cash for clomid. But since I have not been 'diagnosed' with infertility yet, will they still cover my ultrasounds to check for mature eggys and uterus lining??
-What's the average day you ovulated on with clomid??
-What happens if my ovaries go crazy and produce more than 3 eggs or of my uterus lining is too thin??

Just a few questions:) lol any advice would be greatly appreciated!:)


----------



## noll10

My insurance is the same i believe. but i have my rx's on caremark instead of my health ins. ( just how our comapny does it) they covered my clomid but i had looked it up.. it was $75 for clomid and i asked dr for generic so it was only $5 which is what my normal rx's are. generic is Clomiphene Citrate....


----------



## LesleyL

i also take the generic form. i pay nothing for it. i get generic drugs free. my insurance covered most of my hsg when i had it. i owe 60 dollars...i don't think that's too bad. it payed for my ultrasounds when i had them done, because they used the dx of amenorrhea and anovulation.


----------



## Lily7

Hi found you scerena, yes I know Lesley from another thread aswell. Hi to everyone else! I am starting provera on Wednesday to start af then I will be on my first round of clomid 50mg days 2-6. Excited and nervous

good luck everyone x


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you ladies!! I hope we can all stay on this thread together through our journey with Clomid!:hugs: I will definitely ask for the generic form of Clomid. Also my doctor said that he would just bill all of my ultrasounds as "pelvic pain" because I have endometriosis, he said they wouldn't deny it this way.. But I was just wondering if the insurance would catch on will me having an ultrasound every month around the same time?? lol I guess we will try it and find out!:dohh: Good Luck everyone!:hugs:


----------



## ScooterKat

Hi Ladies,

I am on my 2nd cycle of 50mgs of clomid on cd3-7...I o'ed last cycle, but late, cd 24, so this cycle we are hoping for a better o date and if not successful this cycle, we are upping the dosage to 100mgs on cd 3-7...I am hoping it takes the same thing like it did for my daughter when I got pg with her in 2007, I took 50mgs for the 1st cycle on cd5-9, late o...2nd cycle, 50mgs cd 3-7 no o and 3rd cycle, cd 3-7 got pg with my daughter... so we shall see... 

:hugs: to all you ladies!!


----------



## SummerLily

morning ladies :flower:

hello all new comers! lovely to meet you all and nice to know were all in the same boat ! :hi:

have checked my cp this morning and it feels like it comes down slightly and its now most definatly hard :(.... not sure if thats a good sign or not ! have had so many definate o signs lately including some niggles inmy ovaries yesterday and a lot of discharge/fluid to the extent ( sorry tmi) that it was litterally covering my underwear in white ! as for cm this morning - nothing really there. a little bit but its just tacky feeling....

Hope your all having wonderful days! 

xx


----------



## scerena

Sorry for the late reply girls!
virginiagrl6- In that case I hope it works first round for you hun.

Summerlily- yeh i would ask for scans/bloods next round hun, and I hate slight constipation actually too I never put it down to the clomid but now it makes sense!

noll10- hi im 24 so not far in age and I have pcos too! I take mine days 2-6 too :) are you seeing the re for a scan or something? And what mg are you taking?

daopdesign- I havent used that, is that what youre taking?

prettynpink29- hi! bet you are excited to be starting clomid :) I had a hsg! im not sure on what your insurance will cover hun, my fs said to me if I was to produce too many eggs she would advise me not to have sex. I had thin lining on this round and it just means implantation wouldnt happen. goodluck hun! let us know how you get on! And thats good you have a doctor like that :)

Lily7- hey you found me! Its good when people know eachother! I should be in the same situation as you prob have to take provera on weds/thurs then clomid so we should be close on cycles! I hope this higher dose works this time :)

scooterkat- Hi how are you? So you already have a clomid baby then :) what mg did you take then? I failed to o so im having my dose upped! Hopefully it works this round or next for you again :) where abouts in your cycle are you?

:dust: to all my clomid ladies xx


----------



## scerena

Morning summerlily!
From all your symptoms it sounds like you have ovulated :)
Do you use opk's or anything?x


----------



## daopdesign

I'm currently on CD 11 (2 days after taking last pill) - I reckon I'll ovulate late as usual with Clomid but I'm going to start testing with OPK from probably Wed! Good luck everyone! x


----------



## scerena

daopdesign- So you take clomid- cd1-5? I take it cd2-6 - they say the earlier you take it the more eggs you produce :) What cd do you usually ovulate on?
Good luck to you too :) x


----------



## daopdesign

scerena said:


> daopdesign- So you take clomid- cd1-5? I take it cd2-6 - they say the earlier you take it the more eggs you produce :) What cd do you usually ovulate on?
> Good luck to you too :) x

DOH! Sorry that was a typo error, I'm actually on CD 11 (took 5-9) this time first. I used to do CD 2-6 but figured I'd try the 'normal' recommendation first and see what happens!

Couple of years back when last using Clomid AF would show up every 35 days so I was definitely OV late.


----------



## scerena

oh ok, when you say that you use to take it cd2-6- was that with the child you have now?- gorgeous by the way!x


----------



## daopdesign

scerena said:


> oh ok, when you say that you use to take it cd2-6- was that with the child you have now?- gorgeous by the way!x

When I started Clomid in 2008 I was started off at 50mg CD 5-9. Now I must have OV because AF would show up every 35 days (had in total 6 rounds). The thing was, I did not have a CLUE about ovulation, didn't know what to look for etc just BD kinda in the middle, if that makes sense! Thank god for B&B!

Third month I upped the dose to 100mg and the doc said take it CD 2-6 so I did and on the very last cycle (6) I was allowed to do, BAM! Didn't find out I was pregnant until I was gone 6 weeks as I'd totally convinced myself I would never have kids!!!

Now I'm a heck of a lot 'in tune' with OV and stuff so hoping it will work again :thumbup: if you're only issue is with OV then this is the drug for you, it really does work.

Yes that is my little boy, my Clomid miracle baby!! xx


----------



## MrsHY

Hi everyone!
Great idea for a thread scerena!
I am on round 2 of Clomid intended to bring forward O (usually cd25 without Clomid) and extend my luteal phase (around 8 days).
First round 50mg cd2-6 brought forward O by a day or so and gave me a 10 day luteal phase.
Have now doubled the dose and am on cd6 today so we shall see!
Good luck all
x


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies :flower:

A couple of you I know already but for those who don't know, I am on my first cycle of Clomid, 50mg day 2-6, currently on CD22 of my cycle and potentially 9dpo but I didn't use opk's this cycle so can't be sure. I had a tracking scan which showed about 5 or 6 follies ranging from 14mm to 20mm if I remember correctly. My right ovary was the more dominant side and lining was good. 

I have my bloods tomorrow morning so fx'd they show something good - not sure how long I'll have to wait for the results. 

xx


----------



## SummerLily

thats amazing daopdesign!!! 

our only issue is that my ovulation is low .. or as the doctor said not enough! maybe thats why his given us 6 months with no checks ?? he booked an appointment for december for us to go back and see him but said at the appointment that i probably wouldnt need to because id be pregnant by then!!! lol. hope hes right !! 


hello ladies !! :hi:

xx


----------



## SummerLily

scerena said:


> Morning summerlily!
> From all your symptoms it sounds like you have ovulated :)
> Do you use opk's or anything?x

no opks this end !! determined not to use them and send myself mad this month! we said that we would just take it easy ! just with lots of :sex: :happydance:

but everything has gone back to normal cm just little bits and tacky so im guessing its over!! no pain in ovaries today either so am i 1dpo today????

xx


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

what exactly does clomid do?


----------



## daopdesign

SummerLily said:


> thats amazing daopdesign!!!
> 
> our only issue is that my ovulation is low .. or as the doctor said not enough! maybe thats why his given us 6 months with no checks ?? he booked an appointment for december for us to go back and see him but said at the appointment that i probably wouldnt need to because id be pregnant by then!!! lol. hope hes right !!
> 
> 
> hello ladies !! :hi:
> 
> xx

I have PCOS which affects my OV, I only have 2-3 cycles a year so all Clomid does it help me to regulate and determin when OV could happen. It's not unheard of to go without checks. I had one blood test done during my first round then that was it!


----------



## SummerLily

its great that you got your little miracle from clomid though! 

Gives us all tons of hope!! 
despite reading hundreds of sucess stories I still feel that i might never have children !! 

Where has my PMA gone! x


----------



## SummerLily

does anyone else not experiance EWCM during the points when they O? can you ladies take a look at this for me and let me know if you think i may have already O'd?? am driving myself mad ! 


Thankyou ! :flower:

12.6- CD1 - AF arrival. Pcare Tab.
13.6- CD2 - Took first clomid tablet 7.10pm. Pcare Tab.
14.6- CD3 - Took 2nd clomid tablet 7.10pm. Pcare Tab. Hot Flush?
15.6- CD4 - .AF Gone? 4 day cycle! Took 3rd clomid tablet 7.10pm Pain In ovareis and around to back.Headache.Hot flush. Nausea. lower left ovary niggle. Pcare Tab.
16.6- CD5-BD AM. CM csmall amount very watery.Took 4th clomid tablet 7.10pm.Pain In Ovaries ( Both) Pcare Tab.
17.5- CD6- CM Creamy small amount very Watery. CP High. Took Last Clomid tablet 7.10pm. Pcare Tab. Hot Flush.
18.5- CD7- CM Watery. CP high. BD PM. Pcare Tab.
19.5- CD8- CD Watery. CP high?. Bad mood.Spots.Emotional. Pcare Tab.
20.5- CD9- CP mid and hard. CM small amounts /sticky/tacky.Headache. BD PM. Pcare Tab.
21.05- CD10- CP mid-high(soft). CM Cloudy white (big blob) and slightly stretchy(roughly 1 cm). still very 'wet' . Niggle/pain in ovary(s). BD PM. Pcare Tab.
22.05- CD11- CP high again. feels open!?. CM small amount . very wet. pain in ovaries. Spots. constipation. BD AM.
23.05- CD12- CP High. LOTS OF CM cloudy W and lotion like. That Drips off fingers. BD AM.
24.5- CD13- CP High. CM creamy coloured lotion like (slightly stretchy. formed peaks) constipation Pcare Tab
25.5- CD14- BD AM. CP High. CM creamy lotion like again. Very wet - lot of wetness/white in underwear.pain/cramping left ovary. dizzy spells.BD PM. Pcare Tab
26.6- CD15- CP mid. easier to each.touch with ease. hard. CM complety white but still 'creamy' and sticky.


----------



## daopdesign

SummerLily said:


> its great that you got your little miracle from clomid though!
> 
> Gives us all tons of hope!!
> despite reading hundreds of sucess stories I still feel that i might never have children !!
> 
> Where has my PMA gone! x

Never EVER give up your hope of having a baby. I did half way through the last treatment, just kinda faced the thought of thinking I'd never have kids and in a way I stopped stressing out every month. But like I said I know I conceived on round 6 but I wasn't properly charting so you ladies should not need that many. I'm hoping I won't this time around!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SummerLily

im sure youll get your BFP really soon doapdesign!! :flower:

well all be plump and eating turkey for 2 ! ( maybe 3!) on christmas day !! just know it! x


----------



## Lily7

Hi Ladies, wow good to see so many of us are going to be sharing this journey! hope we all get our long awaited bfp's together and go on to be clomid bump buddies!


----------



## Carhar

Hi ladies, can I join?

I'm on my second clomid cycle cd13 and not ov'd yet. I have my follie tracking scan tomorrow so fx there's at least one follie. Last cycle I only had one dominant follie and ov'd on cd18.

It would be great to be able to discuss clomid with others in a similar situation x


----------



## daopdesign

Carhar said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> I'm on my second clomid cycle cd13 and no ov yet. I have my follow tracking scan tomorrow so fx there's at least one follie. Last cycle I only had one dominant follie and ov'd on cd18.
> 
> It would be great to be able to discuss clomid with others in a similar situation x

Good luck Carhar, it won't be long until you get your :bfp:, We still got a few months left this year, I reckon all of us will be preggers over Christmas!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lily7

Welcome Carhar, as I said over on the other thread, good luck for your scan x


----------



## tryingforange

can i join your thread please ???


----------



## Carhar

Thanks for pointing me over here Lily x


----------



## Lily7

tryingforange said:


> can i join your thread please ???

Hi :flower:

Welcome! how are you? are you starting clomid?:hugs:


----------



## tryingforange

I have pcos and started clomid in febuary of this year, because I do not ovulate or get many periods, the clomid did work first round and i ovulated just didnt get lucky :(
2nd and 3rd rounds also unsuccessful.
Im currently on my 2ww with my af due monday (tomorrow) Im convinced its around the corner though but this time I feel slightly different I keep feeling very hot, I have for the past 2 days slept continously on and off through the day, have had very very bad cramping on and off down in my pelvis but not localised to just the one side, this morning right side, early afternoon left side and now back to ride side, also have a little more than usual discharge (sorry tmi) but its very creamy but watery if you know what I mean and i keep getting a very slight twinge every so often in my lower back.
Could this all be from the fact that I do not get regular periods and ovulate regular, so its all coming to me down I really cant recall the past few months being like this, unless of course im obsessing over symptom spotting. lol. I just dont know and beginning to get very dis-heartened from it now. and feel if it doesnt work this month will give up for a while as its soo stressful and tiring all the time. 
Sorry for the long post ladies, but just didnt know who else to ask sorry :(


----------



## daopdesign

tryingforange I got v similar symptoms around the 3rd round and I didn't get blessed with my boy until round 6 so don't give up, hold on in there! What dose are you on? If it's 50mg just up it to 100mg!


----------



## Lily7

Hi, you are in the right place anyway, thats for sure! I can't answer as I haven't started yet but I'm sure some of the other ladies who have better knowledge than me can help, I am taking provera on wed to induce AF then I will be taking my first cycle of clomid when AF shows up, 50 mg days 2-6. Are you going to test tomorrow? I hope this is it for you since you are feeling different this time, what dosage were you on and what days? x


----------



## tryingforange

thankyou, im on 50mg for the first 2 days and 100mg for last 3 days, but have been given 12 months ??? i dont know why


----------



## tryingforange

sorry i take it days 2-6


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi girls :wave: I'm starting clomid this week....just waiting for my provera-induced AF to show. I've got pcos, and I've been prescribed 6 months, starting on 50mg cd2-6 and increasing by 50mg each month until I ovulate, then stick at that dose for the remainder of the 6 months. I'm not having scans....just d21 bloods. I'm not using OPK's as have raised LH anyway so get false positives. I am temping tho.

I have a few questions and would be great to have some company thru this whole process, so was glad when I found this thread scarena!

1. If my period comes in as spotting rather than full flow, what would u ladies class as cd1?
2. I have enough tabs to start on 100mg...do u think I'd be stupid to do that and should stick to 50mg? This is v unlike me....just feeling desperate!
3. Anyone who took provera...how long did u have to wait for AF once you finished the course?

Thanks....:dust: to all! xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

tryingforange said:


> thankyou, im on 50mg for the first 2 days and 100mg for last 3 days, but have been given 12 months ??? i dont know why

I was told if it's not got me ovulating after 6 months then it's unlikely to be the solution for me. Might be worth having a review at 5/6 months to consider other options? Tho of course hopefully this month will do it! xxx


----------



## Carhar

Hey justwantababy,

I class cd1 as red blood that would show on your underwear I.e more than just a wipe (sorry if tmi).

I would suggest you start on 50mg as it works for a lot of ladies, unless your doctor suggested otherwise. 

You sound a lot like me as I use to get a lot of false positives on opks. I still use them but temp to confirm ovulation.

I've not used provera so I can't help you with that qu. Gl x


----------



## Lily7

Justwantababy said:


> Hi girls :wave: I'm starting clomid this week....just waiting for my provera-induced AF to show. I've got pcos, and I've been prescribed 6 months, starting on 50mg cd2-6 and increasing by 50mg each month until I ovulate, then stick at that dose for the remainder of the 6 months. I'm not having scans....just d21 bloods. I'm not using OPK's as have raised LH anyway so get false positives. I am temping tho.
> 
> I have a few questions and would be great to have some company thru this whole process, so was glad when I found this thread scarena!
> 
> 1. If my period comes in as spotting rather than full flow, what would u ladies class as cd1?
> 2. I have enough tabs to start on 100mg...do u think I'd be stupid to do that and should stick to 50mg? This is v unlike me....just feeling desperate!
> 3. Anyone who took provera...how long did u have to wait for AF once you finished the course?
> 
> Thanks....:dust: to all! xxx

Hi :flower:

My consultant told me that any sign of anything should be counted as day1 (for me anyway) I am using provera to induce af too. He said normally spotting, some on tp when we wipe etc doesnt count and only full flow is cd1 but to go by the opposite of this for now, that could just apply to me though because he had a look when he scanned me and said I am not likely to get much of an af anyway so please do check with your own doctor.

He also told me not to just go home and take double the dose by myself (think he could see right through me and knew what I was thinking! lol) he said it could be determental (sp?) to my health and up's the chance of over-stimulating my eggs (of course he could just be saying this...but I am going to do what he says and stick to 50mg days 2-6 after all he is supposed to be the expert! lol)

And I can't answer your third question because I am only starting provera for the first time on Wednesday, I hope its not a long wait for AF though after that! I am CD108 today so think I have waited long enough for her to show AF to show her ugly face!

Like I said, every single person is different and he has applied the cd1 counting thing to me and my body so do check with your doctor about that, I'm glad we are all here together aswell, hopefully we won't be waiting too long! :dust:


----------



## scerena

Hi girlies!
Sorry just come in and saw all your posts- been at the beach with oh today...
wantababy- day one is full flow period- not spotting, I would also stick to the dose your doc tells you and aaf showed for me 5 days after the last tablet I think it was...

EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO JOIN- THE MORE THE BETTER! :thumbup:

Im also hoping that we can all be bump buddies hopefully not too long away- would be really nice... :happydance:

I wish af would hurry I wanna get started on the next round x


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks so much! I will see how it goes....for all I know I will get full AF anyway...just worrying about things before they happen!! If I do just spot I'll give him a call.

And I'm sure my doc would've said the same about the dose. it is a strong hormone so if 50mg is going to get me ov'ing then there's no need to take any more. It's just so tempting after a long wait to get here, but I know the sensible answer!

How long a course of provera do u have? It made my boobs grow which I loved (!), but also gave me awful skin which wasn't so good. But it started clearing as soon as I stopped it.

Best of luck to you honey :dust:
xxx


----------



## scerena

five days I took provera for- 10mg last cycle- prob be taking it again this week I EXPECT lol as I didnt ovulate and I am now cd37 so dont thinkaf is coming..
Yeh I was spotting first cycle before I took it so try not to worry too much I was a worrier last month (my first month) now Im ready for this round only difference is ill be taking 2 instead of one tablets. I would def stick to the dose doc gave you as some people dont need a higher dosage at all hun.

How long have you been ttc? Ive been ttc 2 years and NTNP for a while before that...

OMG tell me about it i looked like a glamour model (because of my boobs lol) as Im real slim and had massive boobs! :thumbup:

My skin has got bad the past week for some reason :shrug:
x


----------



## SummerLily

scerena said:


> five days I took provera for- 10mg last cycle- prob be taking it again this week I EXPECT lol as I didnt ovulate and I am now cd37 so dont thinkaf is coming..
> Yeh I was spotting first cycle before I took it so try not to worry too much I was a worrier last month (my first month) now Im ready for this round only difference is ill be taking 2 instead of one tablets. I would def stick to the dose doc gave you as some people dont need a higher dosage at all hun.
> 
> How long have you been ttc? Ive been ttc 2 years and NTNP for a while before that...
> 
> OMG tell me about it i looked like a glamour model (because of my boobs lol) as Im real slim and had massive boobs! :thumbup:
> 
> My skin has got bad the past week for some reason :shrug:
> x

my skin has been attrocious over the last week and a bit hun! think its more than likely an effect of the clomid but havent had a break out like this before! x


----------



## scerena

Same ive been getting JUICY spots lol! :haha: Its just wrong- I usaully get one spot before af! I thought the same must be clomid the effects just come out later I think x


----------



## Lily7

Justwantababy said:


> Thanks so much! I will see how it goes....for all I know I will get full AF anyway...just worrying about things before they happen!! If I do just spot I'll give him a call.
> 
> And I'm sure my doc would've said the same about the dose. it is a strong hormone so if 50mg is going to get me ov'ing then there's no need to take any more. It's just so tempting after a long wait to get here, but I know the sensible answer!
> 
> How long a course of provera do u have? It made my boobs grow which I loved (!), but also gave me awful skin which wasn't so good. But it started clearing as soon as I stopped it.
> 
> Best of luck to you honey :dust:
> xxx


I have provera for 7 days, 10mg twice a day, 1 in the morning and 1 at night. What have you got? Oh I will look forward to my boobs growing! lol and my skin is in terrible condition at the moment, i think because of my pcos, hope it doesnt get any worse! I have an appt with my own gp in the morning about my thyroid, levels are still too high after a retest so they are going to start treating me for hypothyroidism! I know it is very tempting to up the clomid but I suppose the consultants know best!

Best of luck to you too xx

ugh why oh why can't my body just be normal and do what it is supposed to do????


----------



## SummerLily

and now... im confused.... i thought that today i would be 1DPO. because of the change in cm etc. but now .. this evening , i have very little cm still , cp is a little lower but i have a pain in my left ovary that ive had on and off for the last couple of hours.... maybe im not out of the ovulation zone yet? :shrug:

I often wonder why my body dosnt do what its supposed to Lily... :( ... tears you apart sometimes that the most natural thing humanly possible.. we havent been able to manage on our own .. :cry:

but we will get there honey dont you worry! Xx


----------



## scerena

They will prob give it to me tomorrow- then take the letter to the docs and wait 48 hours for it- so not sure yet. I have a scan in the morning to check my lining- I may not even need provera if my lining is still thin after my first round of clomid- but Im sure they will give me provera lol!

Dont worry I have pcos too! Its horrible that our bodies dont work normally- but hopefully the clomid changes that for us :hugs:
x


----------



## Lily7

Summerlily - just make sure you have plenty of loving and make sure all bases well covered!

Scerena - hopefully it will help us, at least we are all here together

x


----------



## scerena

I will update you all tomorrow after my scan- let you know if im just starting the clomid or wether I have to take provera- then hopefully someone will be starting on the same cd as me or near... 
And yes we all do have eachother now and Im already finding it much better rather than always making new threads x


----------



## SummerLily

weve had lots of :sex: this month fortunatly Lily!! we went for the whole every other day and then everyday aroud the time i got a lot more discharge! hopefuly we have managed to cover it all!! 

Im going to play it safe and take 1DPO as the day the niggles/pain in my ovaries stop and the cm stays as is!! 

Fingers crossed this is our month!!! 

GL with your scan tommorow scerena ! :happydance: i couldnt agree more !i have alot of questions and its nice to know theres lots of us to share these experiances with!! xx


----------



## Lily7

Good luck for your scan tomorrow scerena, hopefully we will be close in our cycles

Good job summerlily! you are officially in your tww then! just a funfilled 2 weeks of symptom spotting ahead, hopefully you will bring us good news when its testing time!

x


----------



## LesleyL

with the provera- i know everyone's body is different. i took it 4 times so far, and every time af started 4 days after the last pill. it would always be spotting in the am, and that very same day it turns to bright red......so there really isn't any guessing what day is cd 1. i know i have read that it can take up to 10 days after the last pill to work, tho.


----------



## scerena

Thanks girlies :)
I hope I can just take my clomid tomorrow- but doubt it.
Lily7- I hope we are close in cycles :)
summerlily- Oh I hope for some good news from you in 2 weeks time! x


----------



## scerena

LesleyL said:


> with the provera- i know everyone's body is different. i took it 4 times so far, and every time af started 4 days after the last pill. it would always be spotting in the am, and that very same day it turns to bright red......so there really isn't any guessing what day is cd 1. i know i have read that it can take up to 10 days after the last pill to work, tho.

Took about 5 days for me so about the same x


----------



## SummerLily

Thanks girls ! :happydance: im hoping for some good news in2 weeks time! but i bet its going to be a very long two weeks!! luckily i have a family realtive coming down for the week so it should take my mind off it for a while! ive had a couple of nausea spells over thelast couple of days but im guessing its just the clomid still having effects! although im hoping they stopsoon so i can tell the difference between them and my symptoms ! 

im a dreadful symptom spotter and a POAS addict ! and may just start testing from 8DPO - Ive read that some people who are pregnant with twins can get a positive from that early!! 

keeping everything crossed that you can take your clomid from tommorow scerena!! :hugs: x


----------



## scerena

Thanks summerlily so do I :hugs:
Cause this cycle feels like its been going on for months lol Im already so late and provera will make it drag even longer 

Im a POAS addict too :winkwink: 
Be great to have twins right!
x


----------



## SummerLily

i would love twins! means that i wouldnt have to go through this all again as i would love 2!!! :haha:id save myself a whole pregnancy!! 

xx


----------



## Lily7

Oh i would love twins! okay girls I am going to go and watch Scott and Bailey (totally addicted) lol speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## scerena

Same I want two children too so it would save alot of hassle if we only had to go through this once! 
I cant wait to start my next round I feel useless sat around not doing anything- I love just counting down the days and doing loads of opk's (which I am going to try and not do this round) and then testing! 
I'm going to try temping this cycle if i can keep up with it... Does anyone else temp?
And are you using anything else?- I use conceive plus and me and oh take vitamins and have used opk's.

speak tomorrow lily7 x


----------



## honey08

is anyone taking clomid that already did O ?

i did, and had no scans, got preg cycle2 after 13mth ttc2, at 4wk4day i went to EPU with right side pain, they cud only see my womb had thickened and my ovary was enlarge, they thought eptopic :cry:
i had the op that night but it wasnt eptopic it was an 8cm cyst on my right and 4cm on my left !! it was so bad they had to go thro my c-sec scar :cry: but i had bloods re-done and have grt preg levels, im having a scan 7wk FX we will see out little baby 

just be careful to those who already O xx i dnt know wether clomid caused this but my guess is it did 


goodluck x


----------



## scerena

Hey Honey08 I havent spoken to you since you got your positive result... I didnt know you was going through all of this- good sign though with the blood results though hun so fingers crossed for you.
Im taking clomid because I do not ovulate as you probably know already- please keep us updated on how you get on hun
x


----------



## daopdesign

Justwantababy said:


> Hi girls :wave: I'm starting clomid this week....just waiting for my provera-induced AF to show. I've got pcos, and I've been prescribed 6 months, starting on 50mg cd2-6 and increasing by 50mg each month until I ovulate, then stick at that dose for the remainder of the 6 months. I'm not having scans....just d21 bloods. I'm not using OPK's as have raised LH anyway so get false positives. I am temping tho.
> 
> I have a few questions and would be great to have some company thru this whole process, so was glad when I found this thread scarena!
> 
> 1. If my period comes in as spotting rather than full flow, what would u ladies class as cd1?
> 2. I have enough tabs to start on 100mg...do u think I'd be stupid to do that and should stick to 50mg? This is v unlike me....just feeling desperate!
> 3. Anyone who took provera...how long did u have to wait for AF once you finished the course?
> 
> Thanks....:dust: to all! xxx

1. I NEVER EVER got a full on flow period on Clomid (and I did ovulate every month). It was just like a bit of brown then red then brown spotting/light bleed. I counted the FIRST sign of anything as CD1.

I spoke to my doctor about the light flow and told him it only lasted approx 2-4 days so he told me to take the pills earlier from CD5 to CD2, that worked for me!!

2. 50mg didn't work for me and I hear it doesn't work for ALOT of ladies. I personally have just finished my first round of 100mg but that's only because I know 50mg didn't work (for me). I don't think it would do you any harm IMHO. Clomid is a SAFE drug, some people think it's the type of thing that can kill you off lol.

3. I only had to use Provera once and my 'period' came 5 days after taking the last pill. If after your first Clomid treatment AF doesn't arrive (my cycles were 35 days on it so hold on in there as it can lengthen them) then you DIDN'T ovulate. You only get AF if you ovulated. So if you don't you may need to take Provera again.

I'm sure you'll get your :bfp: soon!! :happydance::kiss:


----------



## Justwantababy

I would love twins too! Though i'm quite petite so don't know where I could fit em!

Bad news clomid sends your skin crazy too!! But hopefully it'll all be worth it.

Scerena good luck for your scan. Great u r getting monitored. We've only been ttc 10 months now, but because I've never had normal periods I always suspected there might be a problem.

Lily I was on 3x5mg provera per day for 10 days, and finished on Fri. And yes I wish my body would work properly!! Sometimes when i see babies and get a real ache for one of our own, i can't believe my ovaries aren't stirred into action....it's like they are made of stone!!

I think I'm not going to worry too much this month....just see what kind of cycle I have. My last one was 117 days so it would be a total novelty to have anything around a month! 

xxx


----------



## ScooterKat

does clomid make ur skin go nuts? Because my skin has been bad this cycle with this round of clomid... :wacko:


----------



## star7474

Hi everyone,

Ive only been diagnosed with PCOS in the last week, after i had an USS as my periods have suddenly stopped since Jan 2011. Im due for a HSG and my GYN has referred me to a fertility Doc to start me on clomid. 

How long have people been on it and how long did i take till you got pregnant?

When do the fertility Docs know when to increase the dosage of clomid, do they give you enough for 3 months then review??


----------



## scerena

Justwantababy- Im petite too- my fs said lets concentrate on the 1 lol as oh was saying about triplets lol! and thanks hun :)

star7474- My fs scans me unttil a dose shows I have mature enough follicles and then I will just get bloods done each month to see if i ovulated.

scooterkat- YES omg I get big juicy ones lol! I only use to get the odd spot before af- but clomid is making me suffer lol!

I am off to bed now girls as I have an early start I will post on here tomorrow, night xx


----------



## ScooterKat

wow...it didn't do anything to my skin last cycle or any of the cycles before...wonder why now it would hit me???


----------



## Justwantababy

daopdesign said:


> 1. I NEVER EVER got a full on flow period on Clomid (and I did ovulate every month). It was just like a bit of brown then red then brown spotting/light bleed. I counted the FIRST sign of anything as CD1.
> 
> I spoke to my doctor about the light flow and told him it only lasted approx 2-4 days so he told me to take the pills earlier from CD5 to CD2, that worked for me!!
> 
> 2. 50mg didn't work for me and I hear it doesn't work for ALOT of ladies. I personally have just finished my first round of 100mg but that's only because I know 50mg didn't work (for me). I don't think it would do you any harm IMHO. Clomid is a SAFE drug, some people think it's the type of thing that can kill you off lol.
> 
> 3. I only had to use Provera once and my 'period' came 5 days after taking the last pill. If after your first Clomid treatment AF doesn't arrive (my cycles were 35 days on it so hold on in there as it can lengthen them) then you DIDN'T ovulate. You only get AF if you ovulated. So if you don't you may need to take Provera again.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get your :bfp: soon!! :happydance::kiss:

Thanks hon sorry you must've replied same time as me. Thanks for your advice. Like I say i'm temping so my plan was if I do ov then I'll give it maybe 2 weeks and if AF hasn't shown i'll do a test to make sure and if neg get back on provera. Ideally I would like to have my own cycle, even if it is a little longer, than having induced bleeds.

I have honestly seen so many negative prg tests I just can't even imagine seeing a positive. I get goosebumps thinking about telling my husband....one day fingers crossed.

Good luck to you too honey...hope the 100mg does it for you xxx


----------



## SummerLily

night scerena! :hugs:

i completly agree with you justwantababy , ive seen so many negative pregnancy tests that i cant imagine seeing a positive one ! and i dont know what id do when i do !! id probably be in that much shock that i would just sit there and cry ! !! :cry:

im also suffering the clomid effects! the spots are absolutly juicy and making thierselves noticed!! ive also had some mild constipation!! overall the side effects havent been that bad so if it dosnt happen this month then im mroe than happy to go through it all again next month , and the month after that, and the one after that untill i get my clomid baby !!! 

xx


----------



## Justwantababy

star7474 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ive only been diagnosed with PCOS in the last week, after i had an USS as my periods have suddenly stopped since Jan 2011. Im due for a HSG and my GYN has referred me to a fertility Doc to start me on clomid.
> 
> How long have people been on it and how long did i take till you got pregnant?
> 
> When do the fertility Docs know when to increase the dosage of clomid, do they give you enough for 3 months then review??

Hi Star :wave: How are you feeling after your diagnosis? I was more upset than I thought I'd be, given that I was pretty much expecting it. Sounds like u r in really good hands tho.

My doc said clomid gets around 70% women ov'ing, and then you've the same chance as anyone as getting preg. If I don't ov on 50mg the first month, we're going to increase the dose by 50mg each month till I do, (to a max of 200mg I think), or till we've tried for 6 months in total. Hope that makes sense?!. Good luck flower xx


----------



## LesleyL

got some wondfos off amazon:) hopefully they don't come until i can start testing, so i don't be temping to spend more money on expensive ones at the drug store


----------



## daopdesign

SummerLily said:


> night scerena! :hugs:
> 
> i completly agree with you justwantababy , ive seen so many negative pregnancy tests that i cant imagine seeing a positive one ! and i dont know what id do when i do !! id probably be in that much shock that i would just sit there and cry ! !! :cry:
> 
> im also suffering the clomid effects! the spots are absolutly juicy and making thierselves noticed!! ive also had some mild constipation!! overall the side effects havent been that bad so if it dosnt happen this month then im mroe than happy to go through it all again next month , and the month after that, and the one after that untill i get my clomid baby !!!
> 
> xx

HAHA Oh god I remember my 1st POS after TTC~7 YEARS!!! I spent about £50 on THREE CBD!! Just looked at them for ages and took loadsa pics lol!! Would have taken them to bed with if I could!!


----------



## Virginiagrl6

I have a question about clomid. Will it cause my period to stop when it should? The reson I'm asking is because sometimes my periods last weeks the last one I had lasted 7months.


----------



## ScooterKat

Virginiagrl6 said:


> I have a question about clomid. Will it cause my period to stop when it should? The reson I'm asking is because sometimes my periods last weeks the last one I had lasted 7months.

U had a 7 month long af???


----------



## Virginiagrl6

ScooterKat said:


> Virginiagrl6 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question about clomid. Will it cause my period to stop when it should? The reson I'm asking is because sometimes my periods last weeks the last one I had lasted 7months.
> 
> U had a 7 month long af???Click to expand...



I did but I think it was because of a m\c I had in nov of 2010.


----------



## ScooterKat

That is not normal...did u talk to a doc about it???


----------



## Virginiagrl6

Yes and I even went to ER like 5 times during and they all said it was normal.


----------



## ScooterKat

I was told bleeding that much is not normal...but maybe I am wrong...I am hoping that u get ur bfp soon!


----------



## Virginiagrl6

It was normalI didn't think but in seeing a new dr and he said it was because of PCOS


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey hon that's not good....I would go back to your doc or change docs. Clomid wouldn't stop it but I think a course of progesterone would. But def get that checked out....and are you making sure u r getting lots of iron in the meantime? I would think that much bleeding could leave u anemic. xx


----------



## Virginiagrl6

I am anemic he prescribed me an iron supplement. I did take provera to stop bleeding but it didn't work for me. It eventually quit on its own though.


----------



## Justwantababy

And do you know if you've ovulated since? Clomid triggers ovulation. Did you get any bloods done during the 7 months, to check your hormones? You poor thing. And I'm really sorry to hear about your m/c - just realised I never said before, sorry. :hugs: x


----------



## Virginiagrl6

No I never had blood work drawn during the 7 months they only did a pelvic exam and said it was normal. I'm seeing an RE for the past month and he said the bleeding was due to pcos but my blood work came back normal except for being anemic and all the u/s showed was a thik uterine lining and no cyst on my ovaries.


----------



## Justwantababy

What made him think it was pcos....had you been diagnosed before your m/c? For me to get diagnosed with pcos I had to meet 2 of 3 criteria; show symptoms (v irregular periods for me but also weight gain, spots and increased hair growth for others), have a hormone profile indicative of pcos, and a u/s scan supportive of the diagnosis.

I don't onow what else to suggest hon. One of the other girls here might know more than me. When's your next appointment? And have you discussed clomid with your Dr? Hopefully tho if your bloods came back normal then that might be your body back to normal? Hope it all gets sorted for you xx


----------



## Virginiagrl6

The only thing that made him think pcos was my weight and not being able to lose any and irregular periods. Thanks for your help. :)


----------



## LesleyL

i have those symptoms too, but tested neg for pcos. they can do bloods and ultrasounds to tell if you have it, so there is no guessing.


----------



## honey08

scerena said:


> Hey Honey08 I havent spoken to you since you got your positive result... I didnt know you was going through all of this- good sign though with the blood results though hun so fingers crossed for you.
> Im taking clomid because I do not ovulate as you probably know already- please keep us updated on how you get on hun
> x


i will do and thank u x


----------



## scerena

Morning all!
Its 6am and I have had about 5 hours sleep I just cant sleep for some reason :wacko:
I see you're also up too honey08 is everything ok?x


----------



## honey08

ive been waking between 4-5am since i got my :bfp: very long days with a toddler :? x


----------



## scerena

Sorry to hear of your miscarriage Virginiagrl6 :hugs:

Aww Honey08 you must gett so tired throughout the day!
I know I will be so tired in a few hours!
Do you try and nap with your toddler during the day?
x


----------



## Justwantababy

Morning scarena! I couldn't get to sleep either and now am shattered! Think it's cos my hubby's away, but he's back tonight yipee! Had grand plans to be in work for 8 but that's not happening!


----------



## scerena

Morning justwantababy :)
Why did we wake so early? It's really annoying!
I'm gettin tired now too :/
Aw poor you i can't sleep when oh isn't here at least you have him tonight :) get baby making! My oh is here I just couldn't sleep x


----------



## SummerLily

morning ladies ! :flower:

was up just before 7am after going to sleep after midnight !! didnt have a great sleep! its so hot here!! 

on the plus side im now OFFICIALLY on 1DPO! :happydance: yay ! 
back to tacky cm and cervix has come down a bit and is hard ( still cant really tell the difference between open andclosed but hey im learning!! haha )


----------



## scerena

Hey! same summerlily I didn't go to sleep until after midnight it's far too hot!
Just been to the clinic-
I've got a cyst on my ovary so gta come bk in 3 weeks to make sure it's gone before taking the clomid, if I have a period before I have to ring up for a scan to make sure it's gone so looks like I might be out this month as I doubt I will have a period on my own :/

Congrats ur 1dpo! :) x


----------



## tryingforange

morning ladies 
well still no AF this morning, had alot of cramps in upper pelvis this morning and stomach feels very bloated, so maybe she is on her way. I am also experiencing this hot flush still, i keep getting waves where im extremely hot I did my temp again today and again it reads 39.6 so maybe im sickening for something :( I just dont know. I will probally give af till saturday to show up then test. Its driving me mad every morning i get up and say yep af will be today and it doesnt come, I usually have spotting 2 days before full blown af but this month nothing and af due today or tomorrow??? Will kp you all posted, Baby dust to all ********


----------



## Justwantababy

tryingforange said:


> morning ladies
> well still no AF this morning, had alot of cramps in upper pelvis this morning and stomach feels very bloated, so maybe she is on her way. I am also experiencing this hot flush still, i keep getting waves where im extremely hot I did my temp again today and again it reads 39.6 so maybe im sickening for something :( I just dont know. I will probally give af till saturday to show up then test. Its driving me mad every morning i get up and say yep af will be today and it doesnt come, I usually have spotting 2 days before full blown af but this month nothing and af due today or tomorrow??? Will kp you all posted, Baby dust to all ********

Are you not tempted to test now? Such willpower to wait till Saturday! Def keep us posted xx


----------



## scerena

Test now :) how have you not lol?- I'm a PAOS addict... I want to test even though Im going to be out for another month lol
x


----------



## Lily7

Awk scerena, I'm sorry to hear you have to play the waiting game! I am also really tired today, hardly slept a wink last night, tossing and turning, hopefully we will all get a better nights sleep tonight!


----------



## scerena

Hi lily7 :)
I know I felt so emotional today- I think cause the first round didnt work so ive just wanted to get started on the second round and now I have to wait and hope that the cyst is gone asap so that I can start the next round... So hopefully I will be joining you next round or if for some chance af shows then hopefully sooner!
But I will still be here to speak to you all and follow your journeys... I just want to start my second round :(
x


----------



## LesleyL

when you guys get cysts, can you feel pain from them? just curious, because i go in at the end of every cycle to have a pelvic exam to check for them, and its annoying.


----------



## Lily7

I know scerena, I hope AF shows for you soon so you can crack on with the next round very soon and get back to ttc 

X


----------



## scerena

Hi nope I didnt feel I had one- with pcos you have cysts anyway- but she said she wants to wait for this one to go down before the next round of clomid- she said it wasnt massive but big enough to wait for it to get smaller... How come you have to go in every month? Is that until a clomid cycle 100% works?x


----------



## scerena

And thanks Lily7 :)
I was looking forward to being on the same cycle days as you!
x


----------



## daopdesign

The cysts in your ovaries happen because when you don't ovulate they have no where to go so grow a type of cyst then wither away!!


----------



## scerena

Yeh I know I hate having these cysts been getting them for 7 years now since I found out i had PCOS I fail to ovulate and most of the time I fail to have a natural af- But its life and Im sure they will probably find them again and again on me- usually she doesnt mind them but this one was a bit too big she said my follicule must of developed late, Im just disappointed I cannot start my next round this week to be honest :( x


----------



## Lily7

I know scerena, I was too, but we still might be, you never know as I am only starting my 7 day course of provera on wed so I am prob looking at another couple of weeks before Cd1 will come around x


----------



## prettynpink29

I have a question about cysts.. I have suffered from rupturing cysts (always my left ovary) for years now.. Will clomid make me have more cysts?? I have read a few threads that it can cause them.. That's one thing I am really worried about:(


----------



## scerena

True or if not hopefully I wont be too far behind you hun! :thumbup:

Im having such a rubbish day :cry: ! I use to see one fs and I loved her really great and explained everything properly... The fs I saw today was the one I saw last time-(for the first time) who said my lining was too thin etc after the first round- So when I saw her I just knew I was going to have bad luck (I know its nothing to do with the fs really lol) 

Im feeling sorry for myself today... I keep having days where I just think it might not ever happen for me :shrug:

Ill be fine later sorry for the rant lol 
x


----------



## scerena

hi prettynpink- Im not sure hun you would have to ask your fs... All I know is the cysts I get are usually from a follicle thats developed late and didnt release the egg... Sorry to hear you get bad cysts hun :( do you ovulate usually?x


----------



## Lily7

I know, I get days like that too, and I am not going to use the infamous saying.....just relax! Lol if I hear that one more time I think I may actually punch the person who says it! Lol all I will say is that I feel much better speaking to you and all the other girls on here who are all in the same boat, so don't apologise and if it helps then rant away x


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena said:


> hi prettynpink- Im not sure hun you would have to ask your fs... All I know is the cysts I get are usually from a follicle thats developed late and didnt release the egg... Sorry to hear you get bad cysts hun :( do you ovulate usually?x


Thank you for the response:) 
My TTC story is a little crazy:wacko: I have stage 4 endo. I have had 2 surgeries. I am 21 and was told early this year that this was my chance if I wanted children of my own! Which I do more that anything:) So stopped the pill the end of Feb.. Bled off and on all of March, April, May and still June:( I ovulated for the first time in June. Took Soy and had 2 mature eggys:) But sadly ended in a chemical:( So anyways, long story short, no I do not ovulate regularly.. Usually my doctor wont prescribe clomid till after 1 year of TTC, but since I don't have time on my side.. We are going to try it next week.. I am having a hysteroscopy and hsg on Thursday.. I am really nervous:(


----------



## scerena

Thanks Lily7 :hugs:
Im glad I set up this thread as I can now have proper conversation with people who are going through the same as me :thumbup:

I know tell me about it- someone said 'maybe its not your time right now- it will happen when it happens' <<< like are you SERIOUS! ARGH I was so so mad I just felt like hitting them or bursting into tears! :cry: Theres no 'time' or 'turn' for having a baby I want one, I deserve one and I will make sure its the last thing I do and Im hoping theres a god out there and I will be blessed with a sticky bean one day soon :flower:

Im over my rant now lol!
x


----------



## scerena

prettynpink29- Hun sorry to hear the journey you have had to go on, I had two chemicals and its so horrible isnt it :hugs:
It is a good thing that you had 2 mature eggs though :) so hopefully clomid will work just as good for you hun!
what mg are you starting off on?
I had a hsg what is a hysteroscopy though?
xx


----------



## SummerLily

Hi ladies :flower:

having a rant is good scerena .. especially when its with friends and we all understand exactly how you feel ! :hugs:

sorry to hear about your troubles prettyinpink .. fingers crossedd the clomid helps and thnks start looking up for you !! 

AFM~ im extremly hot!! unbelievably hot !! now have a 'wet' feeling again but its just a fair bit of very white creamy CM! it went away yesterday and its come back again! obviously missed me !! :haha: xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks summerlily- I didnt want t annoy anyone with my rant just needed to get it off my chest lol :)

Hows your day been? Do you keep track of your cm? I need to start doing that! 

Does anyone temp?
x


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena- yes the chemical was very hard to hear:( Sorry about your chemicals also! Now its a why game! Why did that little eggy implant correctly:( 
I am starting at 50mg.. I believe my doctor said cd5-9.. But not positive. I am going to have a cd12-14 (one of those days) ultrasound and blood work done to see if it works. Praying it does:) A hysteroscopy is when they go in with a camera through your cervix into your uterus and look around.. I had a polyp in my uterus on my last ultrasound, so he would be able to remove it this way.. Also will be able to see if endo is keeping me from getting pregnant or something else I suppose.. I am being put to sleep! So luckily I wont feel anything though:)


----------



## tryingforange

Justwantababy said:


> tryingforange said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies
> well still no AF this morning, had alot of cramps in upper pelvis this morning and stomach feels very bloated, so maybe she is on her way. I am also experiencing this hot flush still, i keep getting waves where im extremely hot I did my temp again today and again it reads 39.6 so maybe im sickening for something :( I just dont know. I will probally give af till saturday to show up then test. Its driving me mad every morning i get up and say yep af will be today and it doesnt come, I usually have spotting 2 days before full blown af but this month nothing and af due today or tomorrow??? Will kp you all posted, Baby dust to all ********
> 
> Are you not tempted to test now? Such willpower to wait till Saturday! Def keep us posted xxClick to expand...

I am verry tempted, but did do a sneaky one 8 dpo because felt awful then and it was negative, so Ive decided to think that im out for this month and just wait it out until saturday and if AF still hasnt shown itself then I will test lol (in theory anyway)


----------



## prettynpink29

SummerLily- Thank you! 
I see by your ticker that you are starting clomid in July? Around what day are you going to start?? I will be starting in July also! Hopefully we will be close and be able to discuss symptoms and things:)


----------



## tryingforange

scerena said:


> Test now :) how have you not lol?- I'm a PAOS addict... I want to test even though Im going to be out for another month lol
> x

im verry tempted but really want to hold on as I did do a test 8 dpo as felt like this then and it was negative, so rather than deal with another blow and all the disappointment Ive decided to think like im not pregnant for now and wait it out:wacko:

Although today I have had alot of pain on and off in my lower tummy region and my pelvis but its not localised to one spot, it alternates between the ride side of pelvis to left side then just below my belly button then all across lower tummy area. So I just dont know, apart from being very tired and wanting to sleep at any minute and the tummy pains and these dam hot flushes I have no other real significant symptoms. hence not getting my hopes up again:nope:


----------



## SummerLily

prettynpink29 said:


> SummerLily- Thank you!
> I see by your ticker that you are starting clomid in July? Around what day are you going to start?? I will be starting in July also! Hopefully we will be close and be able to discuss symptoms and things:)


Hi pretty !! ]

my ticker is actually wrong and should say June and not July!! lol. i took 50 mg this month cd 2-6 and am now on cd16! officially i beleive in my very first clomid 2ww!!! 

hopefully with what ever happens we can still chat about symptoms and things !! 

xx


----------



## scerena

prettynpink- Aw hun- its one of them things isnt it but I hope we both get sticky beans soon. When is your op?- I may have to have a laproscopy (however you spell it) in a few months if clomid dosnt work.

tryingforange- Yeh I would try and hold out then as it is disappointing hun! Good luck though- hopefully you will give us the first BFP on this thread hehe xx


----------



## LesleyL

i don't have pcos...or the doc says i don't. i just don't ovulate. he was worried about the clomid overstimulating my ovaries.......so every 30 days i make an appt to go in for a pelvic exam and new provera and clomid script.


----------



## LesleyL

on a brighter note....i am having the same feeling behind my left hip bone as i did the day i think i ovulated???????????? weird. and i got sick 2 nights ago. think its mostly mental, though.


----------



## scerena

Good luck girlies :)
x


----------



## SummerLily

talking of symptoms ive had a horrible hot flushes on and off all day ! and a few dizzy spells but that could well be related to the heat !!
does anyone know if the symptoms of clomid can carry on even after having taken the tablets?


----------



## welshgem

SummerLily said:


> talking of symptoms ive had a horrible hot flushes on and off all day ! and a few dizzy spells but that could well be related to the heat !!
> does anyone know if the symptoms of clomid can carry on even after having taken the tablets?

I wondered that too and can only assume that the effects do carry on as I was getting hot flushes for a week or 2 after taking my pills. xx


----------



## prettynpink29

SummerLily said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> SummerLily- Thank you!
> I see by your ticker that you are starting clomid in July? Around what day are you going to start?? I will be starting in July also! Hopefully we will be close and be able to discuss symptoms and things:)
> 
> 
> Hi pretty !! ]
> 
> my ticker is actually wrong and should say June and not July!! lol. i took 50 mg this month cd 2-6 and am now on cd16! officially i beleive in my very first clomid 2ww!!!
> 
> hopefully with what ever happens we can still chat about symptoms and things !!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

lol :haha: well good luck on your first 2ww! Hopefully your first and your last:) 
I would love to still chat about symptoms! What side effects did you have with clomid? Anything at all?? I am worried about side effects:(


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena said:


> prettynpink- Aw hun- its one of them things isnt it but I hope we both get sticky beans soon. When is your op?- I may have to have a laproscopy (however you spell it) in a few months if clomid dosnt work.
> 
> 
> Yes! Sticky beans for everyone!!:):)
> I am having it done on Thursday:wacko: 3 more days!! I am excited for it to be over with and to be able to start clomid:) And hoping for good results!
> I have had 2 laps.. My first surgery lasted 2 1/2 hours my second surgery was 4 hours:wacko: I know a lot about what to expect from a lap if you ever have any questions feel free to ask:hugs::hugs:


----------



## noll10

I have kind of a weird question. I have been taking clomid for 5 days today ( since last thurs) I had my period on the day before ( wed) It was annovulatory per my RE since I am not ovulating. I have noticed the past 2 days a fowl odor when I urinate. I dont know if its coming from the clomid or what? Im also on metformin and Prenatal vitamins ( but ive been on those for over month now).. Just curious what it could be!! thanks ladies. sorry for this subject at LUNCH time!!


----------



## prettynpink29

o no I see a lot of you ladies talking about hot flashes or a flushed feeling!! I HATE that feeling! Think that is a side effect??


----------



## daopdesign

OMG :sad1: I'm on CD12 and I am having NO SYMPTOMS whatsoever and it was that long ago I last took Clomid I can't remember what month the hot flushes and stuff started! I have no hope for this month :cry: 

I did another OV test today and :bfn: aren't they supposed to 'build' up to a dark line? Can any of you who have used OPK's before tell me if yours did?


----------



## SummerLily

welshgem said:


> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> talking of symptoms ive had a horrible hot flushes on and off all day ! and a few dizzy spells but that could well be related to the heat !!
> does anyone know if the symptoms of clomid can carry on even after having taken the tablets?
> 
> I wondered that too and can only assume that the effects do carry on as I was getting hot flushes for a week or 2 after taking my pills. xxClick to expand...

well i had hot flushes, a couple of dizzy spells and a wave of nause during the 5 days of taking the tablets but since having stopped the tablets it all went - untill today 1dpo and all 3 have come back ! !lol. im putting it down to the clomid !! 
xx


----------



## SummerLily

prettynpink29 said:


> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> SummerLily- Thank you!
> I see by your ticker that you are starting clomid in July? Around what day are you going to start?? I will be starting in July also! Hopefully we will be close and be able to discuss symptoms and things:)
> 
> 
> Hi pretty !! ]
> 
> my ticker is actually wrong and should say June and not July!! lol. i took 50 mg this month cd 2-6 and am now on cd16! officially i beleive in my very first clomid 2ww!!!
> 
> hopefully with what ever happens we can still chat about symptoms and things !!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol :haha: well good luck on your first 2ww! Hopefully your first and your last:)
> I would love to still chat about symptoms! What side effects did you have with clomid? Anything at all?? I am worried about side effects:(Click to expand...



thank you !!! dizzy spells , nausea and hot flushes !! other than that it was all ok! but that was only dutring taking the tablets and then they went. but now they have come back . that combined with an overwheling fatigue today !! xx


----------



## scerena

Daopdesign- yes ideally opk's should he darker

And I had side effects of clomid most of the month- well the hot flushes 
X


----------



## Justwantababy

Hello lovelies! You've all been so busy...lovely to hear where u r all at. 

I got AF today..no spotting, seriously here!! So cd1 tomorrow-first clomid woop! So excited.

And sorry if this makes me sound irresponsible but can u drink with clomid? I'm not talking getting legless.....just a vino or 2 of an evening?

So excited...will keep u posted with any side affects.

xx


----------



## scerena

Hey congrats on af Hun and starting clomid!
Um not sure on drinking- I haven't personally have a look on the leaflet in the box Hun see what it says?
Make sure to keep us updated on how it all goes :)
X


----------



## LA2010

Hi Ladies,

Can I just ask a pretty stupid question.....

I am waiting for a fertility specialist appt but want to be prepared - do you get clomid on the NHS ? and if so for how long for ?

Is there anything that would mean that you don't

Many thanks

xxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi Ladies!

I'm new-ish and was just diagnosed with PCOS. I haven't started Clomid yet, but I have a gut feeling I'll be taking it in a while. I'm just curious, for those of you with PCOS how long did they make you take Metformin before giving you Clomid? I'm a little lost on how long they will make me wait and want to at least prepare my heart for the journey. Thanks and good luck to all of you!


----------



## scerena

Hi LA2010- I get mine on the NHS they r giving me 3 months once a dose works and then discuss other options.

Hey tubroturtle80- I didn't get given metifomin just straight on clomid I have PCOS, They usually say you should ttc for a year but it's different everywhere and depends on circumstances
X


----------



## Carhar

This thread moves quickly!

I had my scan today and my follies are still only small. Smaller than this time last cycle. I think I was due for one my natural cycles last time. It doesn't look good, but I am going back Wednesday to see if the largest (9mm) one has grown. 

Has anyone increased the clomid dose? If so, when did you call it a day on your cycle? If I don't ov, I won't get my af so I'll need to take something to bring it on x


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks Scerena!

Hey LA2010. Yep like Scerena I got mine on the NHS.....my GP actually prescribed it cos I saw a consultant privately for my scan, a repeat of my bloods and ultimately my diagnosis. He wrote to the GP to say that my symptoms/bloods/scan were all supportive of pcos, and that he thought a sensible course of action was to start me on clomid with d21 bloods each month until I get to see NHS fs in August. I've a 6 month course, starting on 50mg and will go up by 50mg each month until it gets me ov'ing, then stick at that dose for the rest of the time. 
Do you know whether or not you already ovulate?

Turboturtle - hiya, I'm the same, straight to clomid. I think metformin is related to controlling your insulin, and therefore your weight? But I don't struggle with my weight like some other women with pcos.
Xxx


----------



## scerena

Hey Carhar!- yep a very fast thread :) sorry to hear about your follicles- mine didn't get big enough so I had to test day 35 then have a scan and take it from there.
My dosage will be upped to 100mg this next cycle 
X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks ladies. Yeah I have to get my blood sugar down to help shrink the cysts. So far I'm just dieting and waiting on my next procedure, which is the uterine biopsy. I start a round of Provera this Wednesday after the biopsy plus any other meds I need depending on my blood results. This waiting game is wretched. We haven't used protection in several years, so they aren't making me document my 1 year ttc.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hello ladies, I would love to join your thread! I have been on a few other thread for clomid, but it seems they quiet down after a while! This is my 4th cycle on clomid....yep 4th! I'm on 100 mg and ovulated all 3 times. 
cycle 1-2 i did 100 mg 3-7 with decent follicles
cycle 3 did 100 mg 3-9 and had really good follicles
starting cycle 4 100 mg 3-9 again.

I'm being referred to a FS this month. My OH SA is normal, hsg was good, blood levels good, i normally ovulate on my own but they are weak ovulations.


----------



## LesleyL

just a little rant....was on my way to the bridal boutique with my friend who is getting married next year.....when i get a text from my cousin that she is 4 wks pg. 28 yrs old. no insurance. no job. and addicted to pills. uurrrghhhh!


----------



## prettynpink29

wow this is a crazy fast thread for sure!! 
I just want to say :hi: to everyone new! 

Well I am getting a little bit nervous and worried about the side effects! Hot flashes, dizzy spells, nauseous, thin uterus, cysts, cervical mucus dry up, head aches! Holy Co-molly!! Those are a lot of side effects!! The things woman have to go through!:):hugs:

Well bring on the side effects cause there's no backing down now :ninja::grr::gun::finger:


----------



## LesleyL

ok. this question is tmi, i know. but for the past 2 days i have been feeling full in my abdomen. almost like i have to have a bowel movement- but i don't. it is very similar to af-like dull cramping. anyone else having this???


----------



## Lisa92881

TeddyBearPug said:


> Hello ladies, I would love to join your thread! I have been on a few other thread for clomid, but it seems they quiet down after a while! This is my 4th cycle on clomid....yep 4th! I'm on 100 mg and ovulated all 3 times.
> cycle 1-2 i did 100 mg 3-7 with decent follicles
> cycle 3 did 100 mg 3-9 and had really good follicles
> starting cycle 4 100 mg 3-9 again.
> 
> I'm being referred to a FS this month. My OH SA is normal, hsg was good, blood levels good, i normally ovulate on my own but they are weak ovulations.

Hi there! Maybe a silly question but how does your dr classify ovulation as "weak"??


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Lisa92881 said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I would love to join your thread! I have been on a few other thread for clomid, but it seems they quiet down after a while! This is my 4th cycle on clomid....yep 4th! I'm on 100 mg and ovulated all 3 times.
> cycle 1-2 i did 100 mg 3-7 with decent follicles
> cycle 3 did 100 mg 3-9 and had really good follicles
> starting cycle 4 100 mg 3-9 again.
> 
> I'm being referred to a FS this month. My OH SA is normal, hsg was good, blood levels good, i normally ovulate on my own but they are weak ovulations.
> 
> Hi there! Maybe a silly question but how does your dr classify ovulation as "weak"??Click to expand...

lol, very good question! basically the doctor says "if" i ovulate...which i got +opk's before clomid, that the eggs I was producing were not mature enough or the follicle didn't produce the right amount of progesterone needed to sustain a pregnancy once it was achieved. I have had 2 m/c's and when my progesterone was tested it was low. We are hoping that with clomid, my eggs will be nice and mature and produce the right amount of progesterone! I sure hope so, because i'm sick of these pills!


----------



## missangie

LesleyL said:


> just a little rant....was on my way to the bridal boutique with my friend who is getting married next year.....when i get a text from my cousin that she is 4 wks pg. 28 yrs old. no insurance. no job. and addicted to pills. uurrrghhhh!

UGH! Dont you hate that?:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Morning girls!

Turboturtle80- good luck hun :)

teddybearpug- yep the threads do quiet down after a while but I am going to try my best to keep this one alive... 4th round!- At least its doing its job and giving you good follicles so you know its working- Ive failed to ovulate on 50mg... I go to a fs and I find them better than the doctors to be honest.

Lelslyl- story of my life- finding out someone is pregnant at least every week!! We just have to bite our tongues and hope its our time soon.

prettynpink- well hopefully you only get a few side effects if not none :) but it seems a majority of us get hot flushes... the side effects arent that bad really I dont think, like you said too late for us to back down now we will have labour to go through lol...

xx


----------



## SummerLily

morning ladies ! :flower:

teddy bear ~ sorry to hear the clomid is taking its time !! naughty clomid! but at least its doing its thing ! hopefully over the last 4 cycles its had time to kick its butt into gear and give you your lovely BFP on round 5!! 

Lesley hun , i know how you feel. had the same sort of feeling last year when i found out my sister * who already has 2 children * was pregnant and then about 7 weeks later my mum announced that she was expecting again !!! that really was a blow !! 
that full feeling in your abdomen could be a good sign ! things like that happen when everything is getting ready to baby to settle in !! fingers crossed!x

the side effects were my biggest worry pretty! but they really were bearable especially when you think about whats coming at the end !! my worst Side effect had to be the hot flushes - mainly because they made me feel like stripping off and sleeping on the window sil :wacko:

Hello all newbies !! :hi:

xx


----------



## scerena

SummerLily we are always awake lol!
How are you feeling today?
x


----------



## SummerLily

morning scerena !!!very hot again today ! am 2dpo roughly today and checked my cervix and its low and hard now ?? but theres more creamy pure white discharge today !?!?! not sure what it means but hopefully its a good sign! 

how are you today?? x


----------



## Lily7

Hello everyone, hope everyone is keeping well! I have to pick up my provera and clomid prescription today to start my provera in the morning.....excited but very nervous! hope everyone has a nice day x


----------



## welshgem

I'm starting to get these niggly feelings like AF is coming :( I might test tomorrow just to get it out of the way. xx


----------



## daopdesign

I'm on CD 13 and my test looked darker than 2 days ago so I'm still in!! Not as light as a hardly there line but none the less this is the darkest one I've had soo far fx for this week :)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Just wanted to say good morning to everyone.

I'm getting super nervous for this endometrial biopsy. I'm bad with pain (lol yet somehow I think labor is gonna be painless). Anyone had this procedure and have advice? Am I going to be ok to drive home? Sadly my love is working and can't weasel out to drive me.


----------



## Justwantababy

Lily7 -- EXCITING!! I'm about to go and get some dinner so I can take my first clomid yippee! x


----------



## prettynpink29

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Just wanted to say good morning to everyone.
> 
> I'm getting super nervous for this endometrial biopsy. I'm bad with pain (lol yet somehow I think labor is gonna be painless). Anyone had this procedure and have advice? Am I going to be ok to drive home? Sadly my love is working and can't weasel out to drive me.


Are they not putting you to sleep for this?? I am having the same "type" of procedure (hyseteroscopy aka HSC) done on Thursday along with an HSG.. But they are putting me to sleep for it. Although both of the procedures can be done while being awake, my doctor said he would only remove my polyp and do the biopsy under general anesthesia. hmmmm:shrug: Sorry I can't be of more help!:hugs: Good Luck!


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena and SummerLily thank you!! I guess I will make sure to have the air set and the fans on when I start clomid lol I will probably be sleeping naked as well lol:haha::rofl::holly:

Lily7- YAY!!! :) How exciting! I can't wait for next week for mine! Good Luck!!

welshgem- I am sorry!! I hope that witch stays away from you!!:) How many DPO are you??

daopdesign- YAY for almost positive opk:) What cd did you take clomid on??

Justwantababy- WooHoo!! You should post how it makes you feel tomorrow:) Still scoping out the side effects:) lol


----------



## scerena

hi sorry girls been really busy today-

SummerLily- hey hun im ok thanks, sorry for the late reply... your symptoms sound good my fx'd for you :)

Lily7- yay I bet you cant wait! Im excited for you! So you will be starting clomid next week! :)

welshgem- Awww hun you are not out until af shows! But test and post it hun :)

daopdesign- Yay!- you best get down to business haha!

turbleturtle80- Awww hun I have no advice as I havent had it done, try not to worry too much, I would just make sure you are stocked up on painkiller hun 

prettynpink- thats ok lol! just be ready to strut around the house in your birthday suit :haha:
x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

prettynpink29 said:


> Are they not putting you to sleep for this?? I am having the same "type" of procedure (hyseteroscopy aka HSC) done on Thursday along with an HSG.. But they are putting me to sleep for it. Although both of the procedures can be done while being awake, my doctor said he would only remove my polyp and do the biopsy under general anesthesia. hmmmm:shrug: Sorry I can't be of more help!:hugs: Good Luck!

Thanks for the well wishes. Part of me hoped they'd knock me out. I was just told to take 800mg of ibuprophen beforehand, but luckily I have some pain killers stored away for stuff like this. Good luck with your tests hun. I'll have you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lucy79

Hi everyone. I am on clomid for the first time, taking it days 2-6 of each cycle. I have one more to take tomorrow and then that's it until next month. I had only 2 AFs in a year and half after coming off pill and all tests clear so consultant thinks this may do the job. I'm not optimistic about ovulating on 50mg as heard so many people get put up to 100. Have 12 day scan and day 21 blood test so they are monitoring me very strictly (but I am going private as NHS lists have been way too long). 

Anyway, good luck to everyone on here and will keep everyone updated on how it goes. 

x


----------



## Justwantababy

Good luck Lucy! I know you read about lots of women who don't ov on 50mg but it does happen....don't lose heart! (I'm starting on 50 today and have told myself thus LOTS to stop me upping my dose to 100 on the sly!) Good luck hon xx


----------



## Becky29 4eva

Hi

I'm pleased I have found this site and people taking Clomid to talk to!

I have just finished my 3rd round of Clomid. I have PCOS and ovulated the first time but not the second, going for a blood test next week to see if I have ovulated this time round. Not sure what the next steps are if its not worked this time.

I didn't find it too bad apart from a bit of dizziness, hot flushes and short temperedness (perhaps that's just my personality though :haha:)

This last round was difficult but I don't know if that's because work is so stressful at the moment or because I can't help but think that its my third go and what if it doesn't work? I can't shake the feeling of being a failure because all of my friends have children and I don't. I don't think anyone really understands what it is like unless they have experienced it. I can't believe how insensitive people are either. I hope that if I am lucky enough to get pregnant I won't ever ask people without children why they haven't got them or how they feel about it!!!:growlmad:

Anyway, sorry about that ranty bit. I'm glad this forum is here and am happy to chat.

Good luck to all us Clomid girls... fingers crossed for everyone

xx


----------



## scerena

Welcome Lucy79- good luck on your first Round some people do ovulate on 50mg so good luck!

Justwantababy- have you took your pill yet??? I'm excited for you!

Beck29 4eva- welcome! What mg are you on? I failed to ovulate first round... Is the 3rd round your last round? Or how many rounds are they allowing you?x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hello ladies! I got a call from the FS and the earliest they can get me in is on Aug 17!! That seems like a lifetime!! I'm really hoping clomid works for me this month and hopefully I wont need to go. Yesterday was my first pill and I had to take it at night...which i hate...i'm already hot natured as it is!! Started breaking out into a sweat on my forhead like 4 hours later. Here we go again!! Loving the side effects...NOT! I'm feeling optimistic though...gotta be, Right?!


----------



## scerena

Teddybearpug- u know right clomid makes us sweat! Good luck with this round... I hope you get your BFP Hun and don't have to go to the clinic in august! My fx'd for you! X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Teddybearpug- u know right clomid makes us sweat! Good luck with this round... I hope you get your BFP Hun and don't have to go to the clinic in august! My fx'd for you! X

thanks! same goes to you and all the other ladies!! I hope no one has to be here long!


----------



## prettynpink29

So I just got back from my pre op appointment! And got my first prescription of clomid:yipee: I was wrong on the dosage and cd days though!:wacko: I am even more worried about side effects now:( 
My doctor is started me on 100mg cd 3-7! 
So I will have my procedure on Thursday where he is also going to 'scrape' my uterus lining (if there is any) and we will call that cd1!! YAY I finally have a cd1 after all this bleeding for the last 4 months:thumbup: My ultrasound today showed no sign of ovulation at all :growlmad: But so glad I don't have to wait to start clomid!!:wohoo:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay! That's exciting news. I'm sorry you have to go through the scraping, but its all for a good cause. Stay positive. Hopefully you'll be prego soon! Baby dust!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> So I just got back from my pre op appointment! And got my first prescription of clomid:yipee: I was wrong on the dosage and cd days though!:wacko: I am even more worried about side effects now:(
> My doctor is started me on 100mg cd 3-7!
> So I will have my procedure on Thursday where he is also going to 'scrape' my uterus lining (if there is any) and we will call that cd1!! YAY I finally have a cd1 after all this bleeding for the last 4 months:thumbup: My ultrasound today showed no sign of ovulation at all :growlmad: But so glad I don't have to wait to start clomid!!:wohoo:

the first month, i didn't have many side effects and i started on 100 mg. So hopefully you will be fine. Besides, everyones side effects are different and hopefully you will be lucky!!


----------



## LesleyL

hi ladies:) my temp is still up today and still having abd cramping off and on. fingers crossed:)


----------



## LoloShells

SummerLily said:


> fingers crossed it works for you then virginia!!
> 
> im definatly asking for scans and bloods from next cycle !! has anyone experianced constipation with clomid? x

It's done the opposite for me! I take my last two pills in the morning.100mg cd5-9


----------



## ScooterKat

Hi Ladies!! :hi:

I am still waiting to O on 50mgs on cd 3-7...I doubt it is gonna happen this month on this dosage...as I got pg with my daughter on 150mgs dosage...so I am not sure what to do next month, go to 100mgs or go to 150mgs...

:shrug:


----------



## welshgem

Well tested at 12dpo with fmu this morning and got a BFN so I reckon that means I won't be getting a BFP this month. :( 


Definitely buying some opk's for my next cycle as I just could not tell this month when I ov'd. For all I know, I could only be 5dpo I suppose! 
xx


----------



## scerena

Prettynpink- yay you can finally start clomid :) you must be so excited! Good luck for your procedure on Thursday Hun 

Leslyl- sound promising fingers crossed!

Welshgem- your not out until af arrives so fingers crossed expecially if you don't know what day you ovulated... Goodluck hun :)

Scooterkat- I'm not sure what you should do I would askthe doctor Hun but you're not out yet you may still ovulate you never know :)
X


----------



## Lily7

Good morning everyone! :flower:

Justwantababy, Prettyinpink, Scerena thank you!

Welcome to all the newbies!

Welshgem - hang on in there! as you said you may not be as far past Ov as you think so don't give up just yet

doapdesign - fx it gets darker for you soon

Turboturtle - sorry I have no advice but good luck for it

Justwantababy - how was your first dose last night?

prettyinpink - good luck for your procedure on thursday, yay you will be starting sooner than you think

Lucy79 - good luck huni! - I am going private aswell as the nhs are useless

Becky - good luck, I am with you on this one - I for one have now realised how upsetting it can be when people make "off the cuff" comments and ask questions!

Teddybear - awk hopefully the symptoms will pass soon enough, they will all be worth it though in the end! I hope you don't need to go to your appt in August

Lesley - I don't know anything about temps but I am crossing my fingers for you 

Sorry if I missed anyone - this thread moves so fast! I took my first provera this morning, cant wait for this ridiculous cycle to end! Oh and i finally got a referral from my nhs gp after 4 months of no af, who knows how long that will take to come through! (I am going private - thats were I have been getting my scans, pocs diagnoses, bloods, provera clomid etc) hopefully I wont need the nhs appt - they say it takes approx 4 months for it to come through

Hope everyone is well x :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Just started spotting- so phoned up for a scan- got one tomorrow morning- hopefully the cyst has gone so I can start my clomid (not getting my hopes up though) has anyone had a cyst before that fs/docs wanted to keep an eye on?- if so when af comes has it gone like burst or dissolved or something?x


----------



## Lily7

Hi! I have no experience with that sorry, but I hope it is gone so you can start, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you in the morning x


----------



## scerena

Thanks lily7- I know it probably won't be gone in three days lol but I like to keep hope haha! Well not sure if it is af yet as I just went for a pee and nothing there- but I don't usually spot without af x


----------



## Holi2459

Hi Ladies - ive been reading this forum and others for months now and never have ever wrote to anyone but im getting to a stage in my TTC journey that i need some support.

My name is holi, im 21 been with my bf 2 and abit years now
we have been TTC to for over a year and not any luck ,no O 

I Have PCOS ,have done since i was 14 as i went a year without any periods and then got diagnosed.

we started TTC conceive naturally about 18 months ago for about 6 months , but i never had a period so those were obviously wasted months. i then booked an apointment with my doctor and eventually got proscriped Provera and Clomid (50mg).
this was october 2010.

2 months of 50mg and no O
i was then put up 100mg for one cycle.. no O!

i then took a break for a few months and i started again in April.
Another cycle on 100mg. but no O then no AF . so i took provera and finally got AF 13days after my last provera pill On Saturday 23rd June
I am now on 150 mg CD 2-6 and i am currently on CD 7. i havnt BD'd in over 6 weeks as i had a HSG done a few weeks ago and couldnt have sex anytime before that incase i got pregnant. My tubes are clear so obviously this isnt the problem.

so from tonight i am officially back to the BD and hopefully 150mg will do the trick :D

id love to hear from some of you, BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!

xx Holi


----------



## scerena

Hey welcome! You've had quite a journey like a few of us we are all here wen u want to talk... I too have pcos and knw hw frustrating not having af is! 50mg failed for me too I hope 150mg does the trick for you! Goodluck with this round Hun and keep us updated x


----------



## Holi2459

Hi scerena :)
awh glad someone is in the same boat.

i feel so much more positive this round knowing my dosage has upped and after my HSG my mind is clear that there isnt a underlying problem


what CD are on? is this your first time TTC? xxx


----------



## Lily7

Hi Holi! welcome, hope you get your bfp this time around, I have PCOS aswell and have just started provera today. Good luck with the 150mg this time around x


----------



## daopdesign

Hi eveyone!! Well it's 5 days since my last pill (CD5 - 9 100mg) and here's a photo of my strip yesterday and look at today's!!! It is getting darker, not a positive I know but maybe I am indeed gearing up to OV!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Part of me is doubtful but gotta keep the PMA!!

Best of luck to everyone, this is the first time I have used opk's and am finding the whole poas thing rather exciting!!!
https://img339.imageshack.us/img339/6660/012dvm.jpg

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo CLOMID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scerena

Hi Hollie- I'm out this month until my scan tomorrow see if my cyst has gone before I start my next round... I'm cd40 and started spotting a little today.


Daopdesign- they sure are getting darker :) good luck!
X


----------



## Holi2459

HI Lily7.. Thank you :D 
and let me know what day you get AF with provera. ive taken it 3 times, normally got af after about a week.
this month i waited 13days and had all signs really early on like sore BB's and cramps but no sign of af i had to call my dr to ask what do i do if no AF comes. she told me i should start my clomid on Friday 24th anyway as i probs havnt seen af as there is nothing there to come out.

literally withing 3 hours of talking to my dr i got my first spot of brown/red d/c
then a full period.ending yesterday. was soo weird. but i was just happy to know atleast i cud start a cycle normally. :D

scerena - oh well i hope that goes all ok for you. i have to go for a internal-scan on CD 13 to check up. im guessing on follies

xx


----------



## Holi2459

Daopdesign - Hi.
this will be my first cycle using OPK's
im soo excited to actually have something to go by. :D xx


----------



## scerena

Holly- yes that's to check your follicles and uterus lining x


----------



## Lily7

Hi holli, thankyou and yes I will let you know, 13 days is a long time, I have had lots of things going through my head like what if I don't get af etc just panicking so I am trying to relax a bit! 

So you are going in on CD13, what CD are you on now? I have to go in between CD10 - CD14 for a scan.

X


----------



## Lily7

Hey, I know we would all just be happy with a bouncing healthy baby either sex but what would everyone be hoping for? Just out of interest?

I am ttc#1 so really would be happy with boy or girl, just don't even know what I would feel like to see a BFP after all this time! But if I was to say one or the other we would really love to have a girl (well girl twins to be precise) 

Not too much to ask for, is it? Lol x


----------



## scerena

I'm happy with either it would be a blessing :) Im not fussed as it would be my first baby x


----------



## Lily7

Yea I know scerena, as long as it's healthy, thats all that matters really x


----------



## daopdesign

Holi2459 said:


> Daopdesign - Hi.
> this will be my first cycle using OPK's
> im soo excited to actually have something to go by. :D xx

I tested during taking Clomid and there was NO line, not even a line the first day after. CD 10 I started getting an ever so faint line and the photo I posted is for the last 2 days. Good luck to you too post your pics, it'd be interesting to see everyone's test strips after the last pill!


----------



## scerena

But secretly I would love a little girl just so I can buy little dresses etc- but then I'd love a lil boy for oh x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi ladies. I'm so happy to see everyone moving forward. You are all a strength for me for the future. 

I thought today would be my day for Clomid plans, but unfortunately I have bad news. The endometrial biopsy is pretty painful. I cried and I'm usually pretty tough. They had a hard time getting enough cells so they prodded more than usual. My pap came back abnormal so I'll likely have to have a coloscopy soon. Also my thyroid is really high at 11 so I need to get it below 4. All said, I have to wait 4 more weeks to move forward ttc. Staying positive and hoping this is all God's plan. Baby dust for all you ladies!


----------



## scerena

Hey Hun :( sorry to hear it was painful I hope you are feeling a little better?
I know it's annoying when you keep getting set backs but it will be your time soon took ages for me to get started on the clomid then still now alaways a set back happening! But good luck Hun you may even get a bfp in the mean time :) xxx


----------



## scerena

Hey Hun :( sorry to hear it was painful :hugs: I hope you are feeling a little better?
I know it's annoying when you keep getting set backs but it will be your time soon took ages for me to get started on the clomid then still now alaways a set back happening! But good luck Hun you may even get a bfp in the mean time :) xxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks luv. Yeah, we had some extra pain killers here so I took one. So true about setbacks. Its so heartbreaking when you're in such a hurry. I'm 31 in August and I feel rushed. I suppose acupuncture is my thing for a while.


----------



## scerena

Aw Hun fingers crossed and accupuncture is meant to be good so yh go for it :) x


----------



## scerena

Just wondering what time do you all take your clomid?

Last round I took mine at 7pm... Im thinking of taking it during the day next round at 11/11.30am...
x


----------



## SummerLily

hiya ladies sorry i havent been on for a couple of days i think!! i thought i was in the gone past ovulation stage but for the last 2 days ive had cramping in my ovaries and across my lower abdomen and have had an abunance of thick creamy white cm and my cervix has dropped???? 

scerena ~ i took mine at 7 but still had effects :wacko: 

have also heard that accuptuncture is meant to work a treat ! xx


----------



## scerena

So do you think you are ovulating now?
And 7am or 7pm?
X


----------



## prettynpink29

Ladies!!! 
So many posts I don't know where to start!! 

:hi: everyone who is new:) 

Thank you TurboTurtle80, TeddyBearPug, scerena and Lily7!! I thought 100mg was a lot to start on, but guess not??

Congrats to those of you who are approaching ovulation or are in the 2ww!!! YAY for clomid:) 

I will take my first clomid on Sat!! I don't know if I should take it in the morning or evening.... I read taking it in the evening can help with the side effects.. I suffer from migraines every once and awhile.. Doctor said taking it at night will make me sleep through most of the side effects.. What do you ladies think??

I just got back from my pre op at the hospital and blood-work.. I did not know that I had to have 2 pre ops! I am sick on doctors and hospitals!! I hope my insurance covers both of them:( I am at home for the rest of the night... Gonna pop in a movie and cuddle up in a blanket:) Trying not to think about the procedure tomorrow or the horrible bleeding I am sure I will have after! 
All I can think about is procedure+hsg+clomid=:baby::thumbup::)


----------



## scerena

Prettynpink- hey! I took my tablet at 7pm had a few side effects but nothin too major to be honest apart frm mood swings lol! I also get migraines and took it at night, next round I'm going to take it in the morning/ afternoon and see how that makes me feel. But yes I took my first round at night.

Goodluck for tomorrow Hun and try and rest up as much as you can tonight xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> Ladies!!!
> So many posts I don't know where to start!!
> 
> :hi: everyone who is new:)
> 
> Thank you TurboTurtle80, TeddyBearPug, scerena and Lily7!! I thought 100mg was a lot to start on, but guess not??
> 
> Congrats to those of you who are approaching ovulation or are in the 2ww!!! YAY for clomid:)
> 
> I will take my first clomid on Sat!! I don't know if I should take it in the morning or evening.... I read taking it in the evening can help with the side effects.. I suffer from migraines every once and awhile.. Doctor said taking it at night will make me sleep through most of the side effects.. What do you ladies think??
> 
> I just got back from my pre op at the hospital and blood-work.. I did not know that I had to have 2 pre ops! I am sick on doctors and hospitals!! I hope my insurance covers both of them:( I am at home for the rest of the night... Gonna pop in a movie and cuddle up in a blanket:) Trying not to think about the procedure tomorrow or the horrible bleeding I am sure I will have after!
> All I can think about is procedure+hsg+clomid=:baby::thumbup::)

I actually prefer to take in in the morning before I go to work. Usually i stay busy and don't think about it to much. When i take it in the afternoon I notice the hot flashes more. I have to take mine at 8pm this cycle and I hate it!


----------



## LoloShells

I've been taking them at 10:30 am and I really haven't had any side effects. Loose bowels which is a nice change of pace for me but that's not something I could have slept through anyways. I figure if its in your system you'll have side effects regardless of when the pill is taken. You might sleep through some but you'll be awake for others so might as well just take it whenever fits your schedule best. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## LesleyL

i usually take my clomid at 1 pm at work on my lunch break. a few hot flashes here and there, but i'd rather have them during the day than at night.


----------



## Holi2459

Im on CD 8 today . :) i took my clomid literally just before i went to sleep at like half 10, 11pm
ive never had side effects.

im also trying preseed this month aswell that i ordered from ebay. 

I nearly used it last night as my bf was gonna be late home and i thought well as he walks through the door ill em 'take him to bed' lol :D but (my boyfriend is a boxer and trains most evenings) my bf came in looking very angry and upset and he said that he had quite badly been punched in the balls and he wasnt up for any BD. so i sort of was gutted as i had wasted some preseed and then had to sit on the loo waiting for it to come out (TMI sorry) lol but also now im worried how this accident will affect his sperm? what do u all think? he was told when we first started TTC that after a sperm analyst his sperm is slow moving but he has like double the normal amount so it sort of evens its self out to normal.


and also just to add to ur poll. i would love a lil Girl. i see little girls with there mums and think its the cutest thing . but obv just a happy healthy happy would be amazing!

x


----------



## daopdesign

No side affects from me also to report on CD 15!! Have had a more darker line on my stick but it's not quite a +. Last time I took Clomid it was cycle 3 when I remember getting any side effects like hot flushes and ovary pain so I think these things happen the longer you take it.


----------



## Holi2459

ive never used opk's before.. what time do you do it. like in ur first wee of the day? :D or is it more than once a day?
and what CD day do u start using them?
xx


----------



## scerena

Yesss my cyst has gone down in 2 days by 2cm! So I'll be taking my clomid tomorrow I love the nurse I just saw :) so I will be doing cd3 rather than cd2 this cycle :) xx


----------



## scerena

I usually start opk's frm about cd9 but I never get a strong positive... Because I haven't been ovulating...
Use them once or twice a day avoid 1st morning urine- hold your wee in as long as you can- up to 4 hours and try and limit your fluid intake 2 hours before testing- if I do 2 tests I tend to do them at 2pm and 6/7pm 
Hope that helps a little x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chill day today why my son is off school i have pain in both of my legs today and on my left side well got my scan tomorrow wooppp to see whats going on weather hes :rain: this morning but it looks like its going to brighten up now woopp x x x


----------



## Holi2459

scerena - Yay, thats good news. well i hope this cycle goes well for you. you are only a few days behind me so keep us posted :D ive had slight stomach cramp this morning, very dull but random . i may start using opk's 2morrow morning. and hopefully my dear boyfs balls would have healed so we can start the BD lol

i think ill opk at half 7 when i wake up as i always have to run to the loo straight away then when i get home at 6 ill test again. 
every time i see some on sale or in an offer i always buy some. i have a whole draw at home full of OPK'S and HPT'S lol

xxxx


----------



## Holi2459

also random q.... but do any of you take anything fo hayfever during ur cycle. i suffer so badly so i have to take those 1 day tablets but im worried they will mess things up? does anyone know anything about it?
i didnt take any while i was taking clomid just incase x


----------



## daopdesign

Holi2459 said:


> ive never used opk's before.. what time do you do it. like in ur first wee of the day? :D or is it more than once a day?
> and what CD day do u start using them?
> xx

That's great news scerena good luck and keep us posted!! :thumbup:

I'm testing at around 2-3pm and try to steer clear of having a wee a couple of hours before. Best thing really is to actually avoid drinking anything mid morning to the time you test then you can make sure your urine isn't watered down!!


----------



## Aussie_Annie

Hi, hope you don't mind if I join in :flower:

My name is Lee-anne, but get called Annie, I'm 32 and from Australia. I was on clomid back in 2004 due to having PCOS and trying for 5 yrs to fall pregnant. I fell pregnant with my son on my 6th round , found out I was pregnant christmas day 2004, so it was a wonderful christmas present 

My son was born in September 2005 , and after having him we tried to fall naturally on our own because I started getting periods every now and then. We had success in 2009 falling pregnant without the help of clomid but unfortunatley I miscarried at 17 weeks :cry: After that I never got a period again till December 2010. 

So back in May we went to a specialist and he put me on clomid right away, the day I saw him I was already on CD10 and he told me to go home that night and start taking the clomid. I wasn't to keen seeing as it was a bit later then normal, but he said it could possibly work. Well it didn't, never ovulated. But I did get a period back on the 25th june, I have just taken my last clomid tablet tonight, took 50mg CD 2- 6. So here's hoping it works! 

Glad to have found an active group, and from what I have read, you all seem like wonderful ladies and I am looking forward to sharing this journey with you all and getting to know you all better 

Take Care xo


----------



## daopdesign

Aussie_Annie said:


> Hi, hope you don't mind if I join in :flower:
> 
> My name is Lee-anne, but get called Annie, I'm 32 and from Australia. I was on clomid back in 2004 due to having PCOS and trying for 5 yrs to fall pregnant. I fell pregnant with my son on my 6th round , found out I was pregnant christmas day 2004, so it was a wonderful christmas present
> 
> My son was born in September 2005 , and after having him we tried to fall naturally on our own because I started getting periods every now and then. We had success in 2009 falling pregnant without the help of clomid but unfortunatley I miscarried at 17 weeks :cry: After that I never got a period again till December 2010.
> 
> So back in May we went to a specialist and he put me on clomid right away, the day I saw him I was already on CD10 and he told me to go home that night and start taking the clomid. I wasn't to keen seeing as it was a bit later then normal, but he said it could possibly work. Well it didn't, never ovulated. But I did get a period back on the 25th june, I have just taken my last clomid tablet tonight, took 50mg CD 2- 6. So here's hoping it works!
> 
> Glad to have found an active group, and from what I have read, you all seem like wonderful ladies and I am looking forward to sharing this journey with you all and getting to know you all better
> 
> Take Care xo

Welcome!! We have a bit in common Annie - I too got blessed with my son after 6 rounds of Clomid then fell pregnant naturally but lost the baby at 16 weeks. Here's hoping we can have success this time around, keep us posted, are you using opk's?


----------



## Aussie_Annie

Thanks daopdesign :flower: 

yes we do have a bit in common.  yep, will be using opks. I actually just got some off ebay from the UK, lol. I used internet cheapies before and they worked well.


----------



## Justwantababy

Hiya Annie!
And great news Scerena! I'm Cd4 today, third pill of clomid tonight. No side affects yet....not sure if that means it's not working?! Never thought I would WANT hot flushes!

This is such a fast thread....hello to everyone new here :wave: xx


----------



## Holi2459

HI annie :) this is my 6th round. uve given me hope. thanks. sorry about ur loss before.

im so scared to miscarry it seems so common. my best friend of 21 years is 5mnths pregnant atm and i see her all the time,shes glowing and so happy and i hope her baby is fine but im just so jealous :(


justwantababy - HI .we are very simialar with out CD. im CD 8 so only a few days ahead. what dosage are u on? x


----------



## Lily7

Great news scerena! Welcome Annie and to any other new ladies to the thread! This thread moves so fast! Hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## daopdesign

I'm CD 15 just poas and it's still a faint neg! Praying the line gets darker!!! My cervix feels really soft could this be a good sign?


----------



## Danielle_jone

Hey All, i am starting first round of clomid, 50mg saturday and i am so excited, we have waited almost a year and now we finally have hope (as i found out i have pcos) i am taking it along with metformin.....
......hope cd21 bloods show i ovualted, we are going to bd every day after my last pill!! wooooooooooo lol


----------



## Holi2459

daopdesign - if u dont mind me asking , why are you testing so early in ur cycle? xx


----------



## Aussie_Annie

Holi2459 - Never give up hope! I know, easier said then done. I know those jealous feelings all to well your talking about with seeing your friend pregnant, I remember feeling so depressed and didn't like being around pregnant women when we were trying for our first, watched my sister have 5 children and SIL have 3 before my husband and I even had one. Was over the moon for them all, but it hurt. 
Even now TTC #2 I get those jealous feelings, which is wrong I suppose, but instead of the "relax it will happen" , and "it will happen if it's meant to be" comments from the first time TTC, I now get " why can't you be happy with one child" or " if you can't have anymore, least you have one" which is true, I am over the moon and I am blessed to have had my son, but I have the desire for more children. I feel my family isn't complete, if that makes sense?. And wow, sorry for the babble!. Good luck with your cycle!!! 


daopdesign - will keep my fingers crossed your line gets darker!! :winkwink: and yep, a soft cervix is a good sign!.

Danielle_jone - Hi! I too have PCOS and just started metformin a week ago. do you suffer side effects from metformin?? best of luck with your clomid cycle!.

Well it's 11:21pm here, time for bed I think... anyone here on facebook?


----------



## Holi2459

Aussie - yeh i completely get u. my friend who is pregnant is like ' it will happen if u dont try and just forget u r ' im like well i cant forget about it when i take medication and have to tests like everyday lol
she had only been with her bf for 3 months when she got pregnant and since she found out(which when she was i was with her, i brought her the test ) her and her bf have moved in together set up the nursery and i go round her house and it just makes me so sad. ive lived with my bf 18mnths. been together 2 years 5 months. and weve been TTC over 18mnths also. it just angers me some ppl dont realise how hard it is. it come easy to them so they think it will others. but i feel so hopeful. ive recently had a HSG so i know my tubes r clear and fine. and started this cycle on 150mg of clomid has made me feel something will happen.

BTW i also have PCOS. so all PCOS. Hi! :)


----------



## daopdesign

Holi2459 said:


> daopdesign - if u dont mind me asking , why are you testing so early in ur cycle? xx

This is my first time using OPK's and according to research you should start testing from CD8!! My last pill was on Friday and they say you should OV 5-10 days after the last pill (which makes me day 5 today) but last time I took Clomid my cycles were 35 days long and I must have ovulated late then:shrug: I wasn't using OPK's then so I couldn't definitely tell you but they say 14 days after OV AF arrives. I'm also becoming way to addicted to poas LOL


----------



## scerena

Hey girls! Sorry been busy today but will be able to chat properly in a few hours!

Holi- thanks hun we will be a few days apart so we can do the ttw together also :)

daopdeisgn- thanks hun I thought I wouldnt be on my next round of clomid this round but I am so I am happy :) And ive heard around 2pm is the best time to do opk's :)

Annie- welcome we are happy to have you on the thread a number of girls have pcos on this thread including myself so we know what youre going through- congrats with your first clomid baby! lets bring clomid baby number 2 for you soon!

Lily & justwantababy- thank you im so happy :) How are you both today?

danielle jone- WELCOME! good luck on your first round :) I too have pcos, You will be a day behind me so we can share what symptoms etc we get :)

xxx

ANYONE TAKING THEIR FIRST CLOMID PILL TOMORROW (WETHER ITS YOUR 1ST OR 6TH CYCLE?)X


----------



## Lily7

Hi Scerena, I am fine thanks, second day taking provera, I just want it to hurry up so i can take my clomid and get to it! lol

Good Luck with starting your clomid tomorrow! what mg are you on again? x


----------



## scerena

Aw Hun I know when you tKe provera it feels like ages doesn't it but don't worry next week hopefully you will start your clomid :)

And I'm on 100mg as 50mg didn't work for me... So hoping this round does, I'm going in for my usual cd12 scan and then she said if my follicles are still small she wants me back for another scan after that as she thinks i may be ovulating late and just incase I need help in making the follicles release the egg/eggs but hopefully they do it on their own with the higher dosage x


----------



## Lily7

yes I just remembered you were on 100 this time after I posted it! sorry there are just so many people on this thread it is hard to keep track! Hopefully the higher dose will do the trick for you this time and thanks, i know you know what it feels like, hopefully not be long! (never thought I would be wishing the witch to show her ugly face!) 

I just can't wait until we all get our dreams coming true and are blessed with our little bundles of joy! Its quite heart wrenching on the down days when you sit back and contemplate the thought of never having any and it just being us and our significant others! We just want a baby!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, quick question...

I've taken Clomid 50mg for 3 cycles. I'm being sent to get an HSG done on July 8th (cd10)... But won't be given Clomid this cycle #4!!! Have any of you gone through that? Or been taken off of clomid for one cycle? If so, did you still ovulate?

Thankx in advance girls. :hugs:


----------



## scerena

That's ok Hun I'm the same I forget who is on what 
Mg etc
Aw it does feel long doesn't it- how long are you taking provera for again?

I'm sure we will all get our dreams of a healthy happy baby soon I just hope that it does t take any if us my much longer as we have all been on long journeys already... It is sad having days where we feel low and we have them no matter what people say but we have all got eachother now to have a rant too :)
Xx


----------



## scerena

Hi Augustluvers I have had a hsg but I started clomid after that. I should imagine if you ovulate normally on your own you should do? Or if you don't you still might as I hear in some ladies after taking clomid for a while their cycles are better x


----------



## Lily7

yes I know you are completly right! I have a 7 day course, this is day 2! lol 

draaaaaaagggginnnnggg in! xx


----------



## Lily7

Hey August, sorry no advice, I haven't even started yet, starting soon though, good luck x


----------



## scerena

Aw Hun u know it drags but that's why you have got us to talk to or rant if you like :)

So 5 more days to go until ur last tablet... Mad isn't it when you ttc if you know you're not pregnant you wish for af lol! People would think we was mad if they're not ttc lol!

How old are you if you don't mind me asking?xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

You all are so awesome. Its good to be with an active group of sweet gals who are going through the same frustrations I am. Can't wait to see the BFPs come in!

I'm on day 2 of Provera also. I have 10 days worth. Oddly, I'm actually looking fwd to AF after 18 months. Maybe it'll jump start my cycle in combination with acu. Can't wait for Clomid!


----------



## scerena

Aw thanks Hun I feel the same :) so good to know we have all got an understanding with eachother!
And yep gets like that when ttc we enjoy getting af if we know we aren't pregnant so we can get onto our next round :)

Oddly I got a period cd40 and I don't usually get them that quick and the cycle before was brought on by provera so maybe it does help cycles?
X


----------



## Holi2459

daopdesign - oh sorry i thought it was HPT's u was taking lol
yeh im gonna start my opk's tomorrow morning :) so excited

hi to all the newbies. :) i think i posted this already but are any of you using pressed? xx


----------



## daopdesign

Holi2459 said:


> daopdesign - oh sorry i thought it was HPT's u was taking lol
> yeh im gonna start my opk's tomorrow morning :) so excited
> 
> hi to all the newbies. :) i think i posted this already but are any of you using pressed? xx

I've got some Preseed bought off eBay, haven't used it just yet - going to hang on and see if I eventually get this surge and ewcm!!! keep us posted on your opk's :)


----------



## scerena

We use conceive plus :) I love it and so does oh... I don't even need to use it but we do lol as it helps the spermies apparently x


----------



## SummerLily

wow this thread does move fast!! 

hello newbies :hi:

hi holi ! have never tried preseed but will be next cycle should this one not work! that willalso be coming with the OPKS!! lol.

afm - am 4dpo today and having some wierd twingey cramps in my lower ab to the right side, my nipples have been sensetive on and off all day and still have a lot of white creamy lotion like cm !! 

scerena - not sure when i ovulated or if i am now ! ive written everything down in relation to my changes in cm daily but im still not quite clued up on the changes with my cervix etc !! 

hope your all well this evening ! xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Holi2459 said:


> HI annie :) this is my 6th round. uve given me hope. thanks. sorry about ur loss before.
> 
> im so scared to miscarry it seems so common. my best friend of 21 years is 5mnths pregnant atm and i see her all the time,shes glowing and so happy and i hope her baby is fine but im just so jealous :(
> 
> 
> justwantababy - HI .we are very simialar with out CD. im CD 8 so only a few days ahead. what dosage are u on? x

Hey doll I'm just on my very first round of 50mg. Really hope it's working, but I don't have any side affects yet. How are you feeling?

I know what u mean about being scared of miscarrying...think there is an increased chance with pcos. But guess we just have to cross that bridge when we come to it.


Good luck! xx


----------



## Nightnurse

daopdesign said:


> Aussie_Annie said:
> 
> 
> Hi, hope you don't mind if I join in :flower:
> 
> My name is Lee-anne, but get called Annie, I'm 32 and from Australia. I was on clomid back in 2004 due to having PCOS and trying for 5 yrs to fall pregnant. I fell pregnant with my son on my 6th round , found out I was pregnant christmas day 2004, so it was a wonderful christmas present
> 
> My son was born in September 2005 , and after having him we tried to fall naturally on our own because I started getting periods every now and then. We had success in 2009 falling pregnant without the help of clomid but unfortunatley I miscarried at 17 weeks :cry: After that I never got a period again till December 2010.
> 
> So back in May we went to a specialist and he put me on clomid right away, the day I saw him I was already on CD10 and he told me to go home that night and start taking the clomid. I wasn't to keen seeing as it was a bit later then normal, but he said it could possibly work. Well it didn't, never ovulated. But I did get a period back on the 25th june, I have just taken my last clomid tablet tonight, took 50mg CD 2- 6. So here's hoping it works!
> 
> Glad to have found an active group, and from what I have read, you all seem like wonderful ladies and I am looking forward to sharing this journey with you all and getting to know you all better
> 
> Take Care xo
> 
> Welcome!! We have a bit in common Annie - I too got blessed with my son after 6 rounds of Clomid then fell pregnant naturally but lost the baby at 16 weeks. Here's hoping we can have success this time around, keep us posted, are you using opk's?Click to expand...



Hi all,I too rounds of 50mg in but got BFN
am now on my 3rd round of 100mg and am hoping like you ladies that I can finally get my long awaited BFP,good luck to all ladies here


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Definitely gonna get preseed. The really awesome thing about waiting for the next level of meds is that i get to stock up on opks and hpt tests. I found them online super cheap. What prenatals are you all taking?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Just saying hello ladies! This thread moves to fast for me to keep up with!! I hope your all doing well! I'm on CD 6 and I have 3 more days of taking clomid. I'm already getting some ovary pains...which is alot earlier than the other months i have taken it. Anyone else get ovary pains this early? I'm still going strong with the hot flashes, but its nothing to unbearable!

Anyone else taking clomid for 7 days instead of 5? i'm on 3-9 starting on 3rd round. I got better follicles that round than i did with the 5 days. Lets hope round 4 is my lucky one!!


----------



## missangie

wow what a popular thread this is, I love how many people post on here and so quickly too! I hope its okay if I join on here. I have a few questions for you ladies!

I am starting my first round of clomid (50mg) on cycle day 5-9. I just finished Provera on monday and about an hour or so ago I went to the bathroom and had a few drops of red blood and it was slightly pink when I wiped. (TMI, but it is what it is, right) Is today Day 1 or should I wait until it is more like a full flow? 

I also plan on taking Guaifenesin this cycle. I read that you should take 2 tsp 3 times a day? I also read some people saying they take it starting the day after clomid up until ovulation and others saying the take it starting the same day as clomid, any advice?

AH this all so new to me and Im anxios/excited/nervous about the side effects, whether I will actually O this cycle, if Ill be seeing a BFP soon, etc.... 

Good luck to all of you taking clomid!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

missangie said:


> wow what a popular thread this is, I love how many people post on here and so quickly too! I hope its okay if I join on here. I have a few questions for you ladies!
> 
> I am starting my first round of clomid (50mg) on cycle day 5-9. I just finished Provera on monday and about an hour or so ago I went to the bathroom and had a few drops of red blood and it was slightly pink when I wiped. (TMI, but it is what it is, right) Is today Day 1 or should I wait until it is more like a full flow?
> 
> I also plan on taking Guaifenesin this cycle. I read that you should take 2 tsp 3 times a day? I also read some people saying they take it starting the day after clomid up until ovulation and others saying the take it starting the same day as clomid, any advice?
> 
> AH this all so new to me and Im anxios/excited/nervous about the side effects, whether I will actually O this cycle, if Ill be seeing a BFP soon, etc....
> 
> Good luck to all of you taking clomid!

If it is only when you wipe its not considered full flow yet. You have to need a pad or tampon. Its so confusing each month to tell!! I go through this every cycle!!


----------



## missangie

TeddyBearPug said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> wow what a popular thread this is, I love how many people post on here and so quickly too! I hope its okay if I join on here. I have a few questions for you ladies!
> 
> I am starting my first round of clomid (50mg) on cycle day 5-9. I just finished Provera on monday and about an hour or so ago I went to the bathroom and had a few drops of red blood and it was slightly pink when I wiped. (TMI, but it is what it is, right) Is today Day 1 or should I wait until it is more like a full flow?
> 
> I also plan on taking Guaifenesin this cycle. I read that you should take 2 tsp 3 times a day? I also read some people saying they take it starting the day after clomid up until ovulation and others saying the take it starting the same day as clomid, any advice?
> 
> AH this all so new to me and Im anxios/excited/nervous about the side effects, whether I will actually O this cycle, if Ill be seeing a BFP soon, etc....
> 
> Good luck to all of you taking clomid!
> 
> If it is only when you wipe its not considered full flow yet. You have to need a pad or tampon. Its so confusing each month to tell!! I go through this every cycle!!Click to expand...

I agree, it is way too confusing! my regular Dr said the same thing you just said but this last time I went to a dif. Dr because mine was out and I asked this question and he said to count ANYTHING as day 1. Im still leaning towards waiting for full AF and was curious what all of you have been told, too! Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## Holi2459

Guys how to I post a picture ? I Wana show u all my opk from
This morning ? Xxx I'm on Cd 9 but I think it's a positive x


----------



## welshgem

CD27 today ladies and I should technically be seeing AF today but no sign yet. But, because I wasn't using opk's and this is my 1st cycle with clomid then it could just be that my cycle has been lengthened. If ov happened any later than cd15 then I'm probably out cos we didnt DTD for a whole week after that. 

The moral of the story is to make sure I use opk's next time!!


----------



## scerena

Morning all :)

Turboturtle- I take pregnacare conception are you taking any? Sometimes I tak the boots ones aswell they're pratically as good 

Missangie- of course you can join!- welcome :) I would wait until bright red full flow Hun. I haven't take cough medicine so no advice there. Good luck with your first round and keep us updated :)

Holi- hi Hun there is a little attachment icon on the box we write on you click on that... Wow you ovulate early :) lucky x

Welshgem- do you not get monitored to see if and when you ovulate? You may just have a longer cycle or you may be on your way to your bfp :) fx'd have you tested yet?
X


----------



## welshgem

scerena said:


> Morning all :)
> 
> Turboturtle- I take pregnacare conception are you taking any? Sometimes I tak the boots ones aswell they're pratically as good
> 
> Missangie- of course you can join!- welcome :) I would wait until bright red full flow Hun. I haven't take cough medicine so no advice there. Good luck with your first round and keep us updated :)
> 
> Holi- hi Hun there is a little attachment icon on the box we write on you click on that... Wow you ovulate early :) lucky x
> 
> Welshgem- do you not get monitored to see if and when you ovulate? You may just have a longer cycle or you may be on your way to your bfp :) fx'd have you tested yet?
> X

Well I had the tracking scan which was all positive - lining was good and I had 5 or 6 eggs ranging from 14mm to 20mm, the bigger ones all being on the right. Then I had my day-21 bloods which I have still not had the results back for! :wacko: They said they'd hope to have them by today so if I don't hear from them by the time my meeting is over then I'll call them. Tested this morning and got another bfn :( x


----------



## scerena

Aw Hun well you are not out until af shows- you had a nice amount of eggs and good sizes! Let us know when you get your results :) I'm starting my next cycle of clomid today- I'm going to take it during the dy instead of night this time around 11am- BRING ON ROUND 2- please give me nice lining and good eggs this time!
X


----------



## Holi2459

Yeh I click on that but it says something about posting a https link :s
I'm on my iPhone and took the picture from my phone ??

Yeh its so early that's why I'm confused lol. We bd'd last night using pressed so if I am O
I'm hoping for some luck :) has any ever got a plus opk this early . This is my first cycle on 150mg , i have O on 100 but only once .


Missangie - I also count any type of blood/brownage lol as cycle day 1 :)


Welshgem - hi :) wishing u luck ! I have my scan on Monday :) x


----------



## scerena

I don't know how to post from my iPhone either I usually wait until I get on the laptop Hun sorry, I know it's early but sone people can ovulate early- might be your high dosage? Not sure but good luck x


----------



## daopdesign

missangie said:


> I am starting my first round of clomid (50mg) on cycle day 5-9. I just finished Provera on monday and about an hour or so ago I went to the bathroom and had a few drops of red blood and it was slightly pink when I wiped. (TMI, but it is what it is, right) Is today Day 1 or should I wait until it is more like a full flow?
> 
> AH this all so new to me and Im anxios/excited/nervous about the side effects, whether I will actually O this cycle, if Ill be seeing a BFP soon, etc....
> 
> Good luck to all of you taking clomid!

Hi Missangie! I hope I can offer some help on the above. In 2008 I did 6 rounds of Clomid and ovulated every single month but AF was never like a full on period. I'd have a day of spotting then the next day maybe a bit heavier (nothing to warrant a 'full' flow though then the last day again spotting. I told my doctor AF was only lasting maybe 2-3 days and he said don't worry but treat THE FIRST DAY of any bleeding (weather it be brown/pink/red) as CD1 and then he told me to take the Clomid from CD2! The last month I did it this way and got blessed with my son :happydance:

I'm now on CD16 of a new cycle and no side effects to report really on 100mg days 5-9 - had some minor right ovary twinges yesterday but not sure if I was simply symptom spotting! Good luck I'm sure you'll get your baba soon! xx


----------



## Holi2459

oh ok ill try from my pc later on.i need to show u all

but yeh it was my first urine of the day at 7:30am and it came back ,well i would say not even faint.obvious line. not as dark as the other but defo there. i shall test later on when im home at 5 .
but how weird if i have O this early?!!! right?

xxx


----------



## Lily7

Hi everyone,

No I dont mind scerena, I'm 28 and I'm also using conceive+ we like it, how old are you?

missangie, my dr told me I may not have much of a period so I am to count the first day of ANYTHING as CD1, hope this helps

welshgem, fingers crossed for you, sounds promising keep us posted when you next test

Good luck and fingers crossed to all the girls who are waiting for af to start, who are taking it now (hope the side affects are not punishing you too much) and who are in their tww

Hope to see many BFP's on this thread, we all deserve it xx


----------



## Lily7

Holi2459 said:


> oh ok ill try from my pc later on.i need to show u all
> 
> but yeh it was my first urine of the day at 7:30am and it came back ,well i would say not even faint.obvious line. not as dark as the other but defo there. i shall test later on when im home at 5 .
> but how weird if i have O this early?!!! right?
> 
> xxx

oh Holi, keep testing! sounds good and get :sex: lol

xx


----------



## Holi2459

Lily - im baby/dog sitting tonight so it may get awkard lol. hopefully we can when get home in the early hours lol :D what doasge are u on? xx


----------



## scerena

Holi- I always get a line quite dark aswell but they have to be darker or the same as control line x

Lily- morning! I'm 24 oh is 27, I took my first pill today for this round :) conceive plus is great isn't it! x


----------



## welshgem

I wasn't a big fan of Conceive Plus. I bought it for this cycle and we used it all of once. I'm going to persevere cos I don't think I produce much (if any) EWCM but OH said it felt like his bits were burning and aftwards, my bits felt all swollen for a day or 2 after! Wonder if I'm allergic to it?! xx


----------



## scerena

Omg I think you're allergic Hun ? it shouldn't be doing that to you I haven't heard of that happening to people...
And a tube has last us this month and still got loads left- but everyone is different 
X


----------



## Holi2459

scerena - Oh thanks,def didnt know that.
i was far too alseep to read the instructions this morning lol

i'll do another this eve and hopefully i'll start seeing a difference in the next few days .

xx


----------



## welshgem

scerena said:


> Omg I think you're allergic Hun ? it shouldn't be doing that to you I haven't heard of that happening to people...
> And a tube has last us this month and still got loads left- but everyone is different
> X

Oh yeah, we've got loads left, sorry maybe my post wasn't worded right - we didn't use it all in one go. But yeah I think you're right, I probably am allergic to it. I might give it one more go next cycle and see how I get on. Shame cos it's quite expensive for a one-off thing! x


----------



## Justwantababy

welshgem said:


> I wasn't a big fan of Conceive Plus. I bought it for this cycle and we used it all of once. I'm going to persevere cos I don't think I produce much (if any) EWCM but OH said it felt like his bits were burning and aftwards, my bits felt all swollen for a day or 2 after! Wonder if I'm allergic to it?! xx

ooh hon that does not sound good!! I would maybe give it a miss. A whole tube does seem a lot though lol :winkwink: 
We've used Preseed once or twice and it was fine for us - and as this is our first month of Clomid we'll be using it again! 

I'm also using Guaifenesin this month (a particular cough syrup). That's supposed to help with EWCM, so might be better for you if you're allergic to the sperm-friendly lube? Also drinking grapefruit juice is supposed to help.

MissAngie - I don't really know when to take the Guaifenesin. I was maybe going to start around day 8 (I don't know when I ovulate) - if you do I would say a couple of days before ovulation should be ok? I'll let you know how I get on.

On CD5 so 4th 50mg Clomid pill (of round#1) tonight...still no side affects so not all that hopeful it's doing anything.

Scerena - how come you're taking your Clomid through the day now? I've been taking mine at nigth in case I had hot flushes, but if there's a reason to take it in the daytime I'd be interested to know!

COME ON OVARIES GET GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## welshgem

Justwantababy said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't a big fan of Conceive Plus. I bought it for this cycle and we used it all of once. I'm going to persevere cos I don't think I produce much (if any) EWCM but OH said it felt like his bits were burning and aftwards, my bits felt all swollen for a day or 2 after! Wonder if I'm allergic to it?! xx
> 
> ooh hon that does not sound good!! I would maybe give it a miss. A whole tube does seem a lot though lol :winkwink:
> We've used Preseed once or twice and it was fine for us - and as this is our first month of Clomid we'll be using it again!
> 
> I'm also using Guaifenesin this month (a particular cough syrup). That's supposed to help with EWCM, so might be better for you if you're allergic to the sperm-friendly lube? Also drinking grapefruit juice is supposed to help.
> 
> MissAngie - I don't really know when to take the Guaifenesin. I was maybe going to start around day 8 (I don't know when I ovulate) - if you do I would say a couple of days before ovulation should be ok? I'll let you know how I get on.
> 
> On CD5 so 4th 50mg Clomid pill (of round#1) tonight...still no side affects so not all that hopeful it's doing anything.
> 
> Scerena - how come you're taking your Clomid through the day now? I've been taking mine at nigth in case I had hot flushes, but if there's a reason to take it in the daytime I'd be interested to know!
> 
> COME ON OVARIES GET GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Lol, I obviously didn't word it very well - we didn't use the whole tube...I meant we have only used it once this cycle! xx


----------



## Justwantababy

haha oh right!! I thought you'd got a bit carried away....you'd be all over the place with a full tube!!! :rofl:


----------



## welshgem

Justwantababy said:


> haha oh right!! I thought you'd got a bit carried away....you'd be all over the place with a full tube!!! :rofl:

Lol, we'd be sliding right off each other! :haha:


----------



## Lily7

Holi2459 said:


> Lily - im baby/dog sitting tonight so it may get awkard lol. hopefully we can when get home in the early hours lol :D what doasge are u on? xx

lol yes I can imagine that would be quite awkward! I am going to be on 50mg days 2-6, can't wait for AF so we can get started! FX for you, it is sounding really hopeful xx


----------



## Lily7

scerena said:


> Holi- I always get a line quite dark aswell but they have to be darker or the same as control line x
> 
> Lily- morning! I'm 24 oh is 27, I took my first pill today for this round :) conceive plus is great isn't it! x

Hope you are feeling okay after your first dose, yes we love conceive plus! x


----------



## welshgem

How annoying - just phoned the fertility clinic to see if I could get my Day-21 blood results and initially when I phoned, they were closed for lunch so just called back to be greeted by the voicemail saying it's emergency calls only in the afternoon and to ring back on Monday! Grrr!


----------



## scerena

Hey justwantababy- no reason just wanted to see if it's any worse- so far nothing at all- on the leaflet my fs gave me it's says take in morning with breakfast- but I took it at 11am... What pull are you on now?

Lily- hey Hun! My first dose of 100mg thought I'd have bad side effects- nothing at all yet- but it's only day one so far lol. Nearly your time to start :)

Lol @ the sliding lol 
X


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey Scerena - I'll take clomid 50mg pill number 4 today (CD5) and my last one tomorrow. Roll on ovulation!!!

Wish I had some side affects - just to make me think it's working! Almost wish I'd started myself on 100mg now!! Booked my Day 21 blood test (actually cd22 as cd21 is a Sunday) today though so at leats feel like I'm doing something.

Welshgem - that is so annoying! You'd think they'd know better than to mess with hysterical TTCers!! Try to put it out of your head till Monday though chick.

And Lily7 - nearly half way through Provera for you now isn't it? I finished mine on the Friday and got AF on the Monday so hopefully you won't have to wait long!! xxx


----------



## missangie

welshgem said:


> Justwantababy said:
> 
> 
> haha oh right!! I thought you'd got a bit carried away....you'd be all over the place with a full tube!!! :rofl:
> 
> Lol, we'd be sliding right off each other! :haha:Click to expand...

hahaha thanks ladies for starting my morning off with a laugh :) Too funny!


----------



## missangie

thanks for your replies. the first signs of AF started at 4ish yesterday in the late afternoon. by 9 it was full flow and I need a tampon, so I think I am going to count it as CD1 since in the past if i have had spotting it has just been when I wiped and usually dark brown and this was red. I am still unsure as to whether that is technically cd1 or not since it happened in the evening? Where is the rule book for this sort of thing?  But if I am taking it a day early by counting yesterday as CD1 then at least Im taking the clomid 4-8 which some people do instead of 6-10 since I havent heard of anyone doing that. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## missangie

welshgem said:


> How annoying - just phoned the fertility clinic to see if I could get my Day-21 blood results and initially when I phoned, they were closed for lunch so just called back to be greeted by the voicemail saying it's emergency calls only in the afternoon and to ring back on Monday! Grrr!

ahhh I have had that happen before too, so annoying!!! :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi missangie! Welcome. Wish I had answers for ya, but I'm not very skilled yet. These ladies are great with answers for ya. Good luck! Things sound great for ya so far.

Scerena - I've heard of Pregnacare. May pick some up later when I'm closer to really trying. I am just taking the vitafusion for now. I like the gummies and its one less pill. =) Good luck to you hun. Fx for this round.

Holi - Good luck sweetie. You are so close. Don't worry, once the baby is asleep the dog won't mind. Get dancing! Fx!

Lily - How are you hunny? Good luck with that line. Hopefully soon you'll get that sneaky little egg and have your BFP. Fx! =)

welshgem - Ouch on the reaction. I'm just like you very sensitive to a lot of things. Absolutely no latex down there for me. I pay heavily if I do. =( I'm thinking I may have to take cough syrup providing there's no drug interactions. Very funny on the whole tube of lube. That would be an interesting night for sure.

I hope I got everyone. As for me still on the Provera for this round - no Clomid =(. Waiting to get my Thyroid balanced again. Anyone ever had spotting with the Provera on D3? I can't decide if its from my procedure still or these crazy girly hormones. Baby dust to all you beautiful women!


----------



## Lily7

scerena said:


> Lily- hey Hun! My first dose of 100mg thought I'd have bad side effects- nothing at all yet- but it's only day one so far lol. Nearly your time to start :)
> X

Hey! thats good no bad side affects for you as of yet, at least we have the weekend now and don't have to worry about fitting work into our busy ttc lifestyles! lol x



Justwantababy said:


> Hey Scerena - I'll take clomid 50mg pill number 4 today (CD5) and my last one tomorrow. Roll on ovulation!!!
> 
> Wish I had some side affects - just to make me think it's working! Almost wish I'd started myself on 100mg now!! Booked my Day 21 blood test (actually cd22 as cd21 is a Sunday) today though so at leats feel like I'm doing something.
> 
> And Lily7 - nearly half way through Provera for you now isn't it? I finished mine on the Friday and got AF on the Monday so hopefully you won't have to wait long!! xxx

Oh roll on ovulation for you! are you having a scan and cd21 bloods? or the cd21 bloods on their own? I hope it works for you..fx!

Yes I am on day 3 of 7 - and today is nearly over so nearly day 4 - woohoo!! I hope my AF comes as quickly after the last one as yours did xx


----------



## scerena

Hi girlies :)

Turboturtle- yes I really rate pregnacare theyre good stuff! And thats hun good luck to you too :) I hope ths round is it for us both!

Lily7- Yes I love the weekend! Its good no side effects yet- but I remember on my 50mg it took a day or two lol! Bet you are on count down hun!

xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies! :hi:

I haven't been on in a couple of days and with this fast thread, I hope I can get caught up on the reading!! 

I just wanted to let everyone know that I had my procedures yesterday morning and it was nothing like I expected! I was under general anesthesia so I didn't have to worry about pain during the procedures, but I expected a lot of pain and discomfort after and heavy bleeding. But I really only have mild cramping, light bleeding, sleepiness and a little bit of pressure! That's it! I was so shocked! Nothing a heating pad and some ibuprofen couldn't handle.:thumbup:

I got the best news of all:) 
Both of my tubes are clear:happydance: 
The "spot" that they saw in my ultrasound was no longer there:happydance:
No polyps or fibroids:happydance:
Everything looks healthy and ready for a baby:happydance:

I start clomid tomorrow! Anyone else starting around then??


----------



## welshgem

Brilliant news prettynpink! xx


----------



## scerena

Prettynpink- so so glad everything is fine and that you're not in pain :hugs:

I started my second round today so I'm only a day ahead of you Hun :) xxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

That is great news prettyinpink! Exciting times. I'm glad you had an easier than expected procedure also. Less stress for ttc! =)


----------



## Justwantababy

Woop woop prettynpink! You should feel v smug with your great tubes!! Was it a hsg you had?

I'm taking my last clomid tomorrow so I'm a few days ahead of u, and you Scerena. Surely someone on this thread has gotta get a bfp this month.....form an orderly queue girls!!

xxxx


----------



## Justwantababy

Lily7 said:


> Oh roll on ovulation for you! are you having a scan and cd21 bloods? or the cd21 bloods on their own? I hope it works for you..fx!

Hey chick just cd21 bloods for me. Got my clomid from GP not fs (after consultant diagnosed pcos). Kind of wish I was being scanned tho so I knew what was going on, but just chuffed when I finally got clomid I wasn't going to complain!


----------



## scerena

Hey you pushed in justwantababy lol!- I hope this queue gives us babies in turn :) I agree someone has to have a bfp this month :)
X


----------



## prettynpink29

welshgem- Thank you!! It is truly amazing! 

scerena- Thanks you!! and YAY!! We are going to be so close:) are you taking it cd 3-7 also? How long are your usual cycles on clomid? 

TurboTurtle80- Thank you!! Yes, it was very exciting and makes TTC a lot less stressful lol. I feel a huge relief not having to worry about ectopic pregnancy!

Justwantababy- Thank you!! Yes, I had an HSC and HSG. YAY!! A few days ahead of us means I can look at what your experiencing to see what is gonna happen next for me:) lol I agree, one of us has got to get a BFP!! I hope more than one of us does!!

I feel so relieved!! I was so worried about my tubes being blocked and my doctor finding something else wrong that would turn into more bad news! I am on :cloud9: rite now! My doctor made me an appt for July 28th and said hopefully we will be doing an ultrasound and seeing a little bean!!:) But I am thinking in my head, one month... yea rite!! Wishful thinking rite.....:dohh:


----------



## scerena

Prettynpink- your tubes are spring cleaned now :) you could get your bfp this month now!
And yep we are 1 day apart we can symptom spot together :) 
My last cycle I didn't ovulate that's why I have been upped to 100mg and my cycle was 40days or something which I good for me as it can take months for af to show sometimes- it was a natural ag instead of induced which I prefer :) 
What time are you taking you pill tomorrow?- and sorry I forgot are you taking 50mg?
Xx


----------



## scerena

Sorry yes cd3-7 as that's when they said my cyst would be gone by but usually cd2-6 Hun x


----------



## Justwantababy

Well prettynpink this was why I asked....isn't it true that you're normally particularly fertile in the couple of months after an hsg? Yippeeeee! Plenty of :sex: ing for you this month then!!


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena- haha :rofl:spring cleaned!! never thought of it like that lol I can't wait to symptom spot with you!:) 
So your not sure when your next af will be do?? I am not either! lol We will really be in this together!
I think I am going to take it with dinner cause I usually get a really upset stomach if I don't take meds with food.. So I think I am gonna say 6pm.. You took yours in the morning rite? Nope, I am on 100mg.. I thought doctor would start me out on 50mg, but he said most women don't ovulate on 50mg so were just gonna skip it and go to 100mg... What do you think about that??


----------



## scerena

That's great :) I didn't ovulate on 50mg so good choice!
Nope haven't a clue when af will be but hopefully I at least ovulate on this round and then I should have a rough idea wen af is due... 
Yh I took it in the morning this round 11am with a snack- last round I took it in the evening at 7pm...
Glad I have someone to talk to who is going to be so close in cycles as me- I have a good feeling you're going to get a bfp very soon! X


----------



## prettynpink29

Justwantababy- Yes! I have heard that too! Even my doctor mentioned that to me because he said because they are 'flushed' clean. I am trying not get my hopes up too high though, because it is only first round of clomid.. And seeing all of you who have had several rounds of clomid makes me think, no way is it going to happen round one for me.

scerena- I hope you ovulate this month!! I bet you 100mg will do the trick:) Are you usuing opks, monitor or temping?? Did you prefer taking it in the morning or evening?? 


FINGERS and TOES crossed that we all get our BFPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scerena

Not sure when I prefer after this round I'll let u knw :)
I use opk's and was going to temp but forgot to take my temps for 2 days now lol, what about you?
My fs told me not to buy a monitor as it would be a waste of money as they're keeping track of my cycle- with scans and bloods etc...
I hope 100mg does it for us both and goodluck to all the Girlies on this thread :) 
Xxx


----------



## daopdesign

that is great news prettynpink29, glad you got the all clear! I had a Hycosey (no idea how you spell it!!) but she couldn't check my tubes because of gas!! There was no way I was letting it out!! They must have been clear anyway for me to have conceived naturally 3 months later.

I'm on CD16 today and STILL not + OPK. I dunno, just getting on with it as I always ovulated late on Clomid so maybe there's still a chance. It took 6 rounds last time so I'm in no rush!!! Good luck to you all looking forward to reading the outcomes of your cycles x


----------



## Lily7

Justwantababy said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Oh roll on ovulation for you! are you having a scan and cd21 bloods? or the cd21 bloods on their own? I hope it works for you..fx!
> 
> Hey chick just cd21 bloods for me. Got my clomid from GP not fs (after consultant diagnosed pcos). Kind of wish I was being scanned tho so I knew what was going on, but just chuffed when I finally got clomid I wasn't going to complain!Click to expand...

Yes deffo at last you have your hands on the all important drugs! just make sure to :sex: often then cd21 bloods can confirm ovulation (isn't that right?) then you have all angles covered. I couldn't get anything out of my gp so we had to go private, they are going to do a scan between cd10-cd14 but he hasn't mentioned bloods? I think they all operate differently, I have seen girls on this board who are on clomid who aren't being monitored at all :hugs:

Scerena - yes on the countdown and I hope the clomid is kind to you if it does kick-in in a day or two :hugs:

Great news prettyinpink! good luck for this cycle :hugs:

xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink-that is great news!! one less thing to worry about! good luck this month!


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena said:


> Not sure when I prefer after this round I'll let u knw :)
> I use opk's and was going to temp but forgot to take my temps for 2 days now lol, what about you?
> My fs told me not to buy a monitor as it would be a waste of money as they're keeping track of my cycle- with scans and bloods etc...
> I hope 100mg does it for us both and goodluck to all the Girlies on this thread :)
> Xxx

I have been using opks and monitor.. I started trying to temp for a couple of weeks, but I find it a pain in the a**! I don't know why, but I just don't like it myself! lol. Yea it makes since for you not to buy a monitor since you are having ultrasounds and bloods.. Doctor actually told me that clomid is one of the medicines that can mess up the monitor.. I haven't decided yet if I am going to use it this cycle or just stick with opks and ultrasound... 
My doctor also told me I should ovulate between cd12-16.. I hope its that easy, but is that the normal days for clomid??


----------



## prettynpink29

daopdesign said:


> that is great news prettynpink29, glad you got the all clear! I had a Hycosey (no idea how you spell it!!) but she couldn't check my tubes because of gas!! There was no way I was letting it out!! They must have been clear anyway for me to have conceived naturally 3 months later.
> 
> I'm on CD16 today and STILL not + OPK. I dunno, just getting on with it as I always ovulated late on Clomid so maybe there's still a chance. It took 6 rounds last time so I'm in no rush!!! Good luck to you all looking forward to reading the outcomes of your cycles x

lol gas?? You mean they filled your stomach full of gas??:dohh: 

It took you 6 rounds to conceive last time?? Wow! I hope your BFP comes sooner this time, you deserve it!!! GOOD LUCK:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug said:


> prettyinpink-that is great news!! one less thing to worry about! good luck this month!


Thank you TeddyBearPug!!! It is definitely one less thing to worry about:) GOOD LUCK to you too!!:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Lily7- Thank you very much!! 
Good Luck to you too!!:)


----------



## babygirl89

ladies do any of you know if you have to be a certain weight to be prescribed clomid???


----------



## ScooterKat

babygirl89 said:


> ladies do any of you know if you have to be a certain weight to be prescribed clomid???

I am on the bigger side and I was prescribed clomid...I dont think weight is too much of an issue unless the patient is way under or way over weight...


----------



## babygirl89

do you mind me asking whats ur bmi??? im like 36 to 37 which is big, im kinda afraid they wont give it to me!


----------



## ScooterKat

Well I am :shock: to say the least...

check out my chart...I o'ed on a normal cd and with only the 50mgs of clomid and no metformin... :shock:

I had to take 1500mgs of metformin and 150mgs of clomid to conceive my daughter last time, so I am shocked and amazed, at the very least.

Hubby and I were just relaxing and dtd whenever we wanted to this month because we were sure it wouldnt happen this cycle without the metformin and such a low dosage of clomid, but BAM I o'ed... :happydance:

Even if it doesnt happen this month, I know I will o on such a low dosage and I know that I have o pains and I will know that when I get the o pains it means to dtd, cause I am oing that day! I never knew when I was gonna o before, no physical signs, so I am like :happydance: and :shock:

Thanks for reading if you got this far...I feel like I am rambling! :wacko: Bu I had to tell somebody, and I knew u wonderful ladies would be the perfect group! :)


----------



## babygirl89

thanx :) just wanted to know if thee was ladies out there that had a bmi over 35 and was prescribed clomid????


----------



## ScooterKat

babygirl89 said:


> do you mind me asking whats ur bmi??? im like 36 to 37 which is big, im kinda afraid they wont give it to me!

I have no idea... but I am big too! I am working on losing weight, but right now I am in a size 20...I know big, but my hubby loves me the weight I am and I am working on getting more comfortable in my own skin, so that is all that matters! 

I was even bigger, I think, when I got prescribed it the 1st time, years ago, 2007, so I am sure about the weight thing...PCOS is what is making me bigger and that is common for women with PCOS...


----------



## Libra Mariah

I just wanted to stop by and say good luck to everyone on this thread. It took me almost 4 years to get pregnant, and I really don't think it would have happened without the help from Clomid.

My doctor prescribed me 50mg of Clomid to take for 3 months on CDs 5-9, however I kind of on my own decided to take it on CDs 3-7 as I had read where a lot of people had more success on those days than CDs 5-9. Anyways a long story short I took the clomid with provera one month then I got so disappointed after seeing a BFN that I decided to skip the next month. Then I took my second round of Clomid (alone with no provera because AF magically had started appearing on her own again.) The second month ended on BFN as well. Again I got so disappointed that I decided to skip a month again. By then i finally got up the strength to take the last round. Thanks God that is when I got my BFP.So far everything has went perfect since I got my BFP. 

I wish all of you girls lots of luck and hang in there and don't give up.


----------



## babygirl89

wh thats positive :) i keep getting told cos im big i will never get pregnant ect.... so hopefully thats not the case!!!


----------



## ScooterKat

babygirl89 said:


> wh thats positive :) i keep getting told cos im big i will never get pregnant ect.... so hopefully thats not the case!!!

Whoever told u that is wayyyyy wrong.... I am the proud mother of 3 children(I gave up 1 son for adoption!) so it is not true at all!!! 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I think I got pregnant the first time cause of clomid as well, I took it one cycle and got bfn but then didn't take the next cycle and got pregnant... i put it up to clomid cause without having taken it I would have never felt ovulation either month. 

Now I'm ttc #2 and took clomid this cycle, I am hoping it will work as this is our last cycle ttc before we start ICSI treatment.


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi Libra Mariah it's lovely to hear success stories like that!

And ScooterKat yay for ov'ing. I'm just starting on 50mg so really hope it works for me too!

Babygirl89 I don't think docs are too fussed about weight for clomid. If anything i'm almost underweight and they never even weighed me before they prescribed it.

Kelly9 n how long have u been ttc#2? Looks like u did a good job with #1... beautiful pic!

xxx


----------



## scerena

Hi Girlies! 
Welcome all newbies :)
So many people have replied since I've been on- I'm glad this thread is going really well I never thought it would move this fast when I started it!
Libra Mariah- thanks for the success story it brings us hope :)
Just took my second pill- so far no side effects unlike last cycle I think I prefer 100mg 
Xx


----------



## MrsHY

scerena said:


> Hi Girlies!
> Welcome all newbies :)
> So many people have replied since I've been on- I'm glad this thread is going really well I never thought it would move this fast when I started it!
> Libra Mariah- thanks for the success story it brings us hope :)
> Just took my second pill- so far no side effects unlike last cycle I think I prefer 100mg
> Xx

Hi Scerena
Funny you say that - as you know on 50mg I had hot flashes that would wake me up at night - but on 100mg nothing. Am on cd 12 today. Fx-ed for both of us this cycle! xx :flower:


----------



## scerena

Hey mrshy-
Really? I thought I was weird lol!
Maybe if you get no side effects then it is working? :)
Did you ovulate on 50mg?
And yep fingers crossed for us both this cycle!
Cx


----------



## MrsHY

scerena said:


> Hey mrshy-
> Really? I thought I was weird lol!
> Maybe if you get no side effects then it is working? :)
> Did you ovulate on 50mg?
> And yep fingers crossed for us both this cycle!
> Cx

I hope so!
Yes I did ovulate - got a smiley OPK on cd22 last cycle but not sure when I actually O-ed as I was on holiday and wasn't temping.
50mg didn't seem to make much difference to my luteal phase though (only 10 days) so that's why I upped to 100mg this cycle. We shall see!


----------



## daopdesign

Has anyone got photos of their tests yet? Here's mine at CD 17 I have no idea what to think, I'm saying it's a negative but then I've seen photos like this and people say it's a +!!

https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/5236/p1090587.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## scerena

Oh at least you ovulated!
I've got good hopes for us Girlies this cycle :)
100mg I'm hoping does the trick!

And I'm not sure if it's a positive daopdesign- I wouldn't like to say as mine looked like that alot last cycle- but for hourish might be a positive hun good luck xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

daopdesign said:


> Has anyone got photos of their tests yet? Here's mine at CD 17 I have no idea what to think, I'm saying it's a negative but then I've seen photos like this and people say it's a +!!
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/5236/p1090587.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i don't think it is a positive, but maybe BD just in case? Make sure you keep doing them for a few more days.

Today is CD 8 and i'm getting some major headaches! ugh! I hope it passes quickly but i know its from the clomid.


----------



## Kelly9

I'd say it's a neg to.

BFN for me this morning. I've had 10 cycles now but since I was bf'ing my cycles were messed up for a chunk of them lp wise and I had a few anovulatory cycles to so maybe 5 cycles with an lp long enough to actually conceive out of those 10 cycles. It took us 18 months or 16 cycles to have our son (thanks for the compliment he is a cutie!) but I don't want ot wait that long this time, I want our kids closer together so we'll be starting ICSI treatment hopefully in the first two weeks of aug.


----------



## daopdesign

daopdesign said:


> Has anyone got photos of their tests yet? Here's mine at CD 17 I have no idea what to think, I'm saying it's a negative but then I've seen photos like this and people say it's a +!!
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/5236/p1090587.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I thought this too was a neg! With being on CD 17 I decided this eve to do some further investigations 'up there' TMI WARNING!!!

Anyway I inserted a finger as high as I could and it felt like I couldn't quite reach my cervix. I remember I could feel it all hard and swollen after my m/c so this is a definite change. It felt very wet up there (apologies if this is TMI for some people) and when I looked at my finger there was clear fluid which I could stretch to about 3 inches!! It wasn't thick, just thin and very stretchy. I know I'm on CD 17 and there's still a chance of a few more days I could get a + OPK (this is my first time using them and I've heard some ladies never get a + but ovulate) so maybe this is a good sign?

To be honest I'm just going for it with OH all week as I'm really unsure whether to trust these IC's!!


----------



## scerena

How's all my clomid girlies tonight? Good I hope! Hows things going?

Also daopdesign- good luck and hope you get a strong positive soonies x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

daopdesign-thats definitely a good sign! its either here or very close!! Get busy!!


----------



## Lily7

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, DH and I are having a drink tonight (hopefully it will be the last one for a while!) fx eh!


----------



## scerena

Enjoy Lily7-Now I do clomid cycles I dont like to drink but before me and oh would... Have a good night hun! As you will be on your clomid soonies then hopefully pregnant!
x


----------



## Lily7

Yea we just thought what the hell, we have been good for soo long! still on the provera and waiting for af, once she shows there will be no alcholol passing my lips - whether first round is successful or not, I want to give it every chance!

I was wanting to ask you a question actually, this is day 4 of 7 and last night and tonight I have been quite crampy along with pains down my thighs, not sore enough for painkillers or anything but noticable if you know what I mean? It is not constant, just intermitently (sp?) Did you have this? Does this mean it is working? I hope so! x


----------



## scerena

I was exactly the same as you too! Enjoy it whilst you can hun! Have a drink for me :)

Um I remember being crampy I took provera twice a day for 5 days af showed about 5 days after last pill i think it was- but it varys yours is a longer course so you may have af whilst on them as some ladys get af quickly on provera. I was surprised to have a natural period this month!- the provera must have helped- as it couldnt of been clomid as I didnt ovulate 
xx


----------



## daopdesign

Can I ask all you ladies a questions please, apologies if this is TMI to ask of some people lol

When you orgasm do you always get the ewcm, like do you notice it at any point in your cycle when experiencing this? I'm asking because this is the first month tracking my ovulation cycle and I noticed today as I said in a previous post I had some of this ewcm when taking some from around the cervix. I can't find much info online about what exactly is in the female orgasm, some say it's just very wet (not stretchy) and others say it's like ewcm. Praying it is what I think it is and not from a bit of fun with OH this morning!!! FYI it is definitely not OH's lol


----------



## Lily7

Yeah i have read somewhere that for some people once the provera kickstarts one af then sometimes af can fall back into place, hopefully that is the case for you, so glad for you that you are on a natural cycle too, my consultant said he would have preferred to get me on a natural cycle but CD114 today he said enough was enough and I agreed! How are you feeling on your higher dose?

I was also worrying slightly about what if af shows before I have finished the course, but I suppose I would just have to cross that bridge when I came to it!

I will surely have a drink for you! I need something to occupy myself as DH is here with me, although we are having a nice quiet drink together, I am on the laptop and he is watching the boxing! xx


----------



## scerena

hey daopdesign to be honest I have totally no idea... never really thought about it sorry- hope someone can give you some answers x


----------



## scerena

cd114 sounds like my crazy cycles lol I think he was right to give you provera... My first cycle had to be induced too.
But yep Im happy this time around I didnt need anything and only got up to cd40.
I had a few side effects on 50mg- but on 100mg NOTHING at the moment im surprised- as on my last round I was a snappy person poor oh and my mum!- she said to me today 'how are you finding it? Thought I hadnt seen you as you was all moody again' loooool!

Thats like me and oh I go on the laptop whilst hes doing his thing... What are you having to drink?
x


----------



## Lily7

Glad you are not getting side effects, I have a glass of purple wkd (thought i would try it out) We have some plans over July and August with weddings and birthdays where I have to make excuses as to why I am not drinking, my DH asked me if I was worried about that and I said no, I really really really hope i have to make up some "antibiotic stories!" lol as nobody knows we are ttc except my Mum! 

Does anyone know you are ttc?

x


----------



## daopdesign

Clomid has been shown in scientific studies not to interfere when mixed with alcohol. I enjoy a tipple or 2 mostly at weekends which is why I would take it mid afternoon to ensure my body absorbed before I would start to party! Never did me any harm and I got my baba :) I think it's important when TTC to get on with your life. Too often you can let it take over and this in turn can have a negative effect. I'm not saying drinking when TTC is alright, most people do haha but anything in moderation is ok :)


----------



## scerena

Lily7- just my mum, sister and 2 really close mates :)
I'm always using the antibiotics story lol! 
What's the purple one like?

Daopdesign- I agree nothing wrong with drinking- but I don't want to I want to be alcohol free really and I love waking up without a hangover at the moment so I'm enjoying it I feel fresh all the time :) I use to drink most weekends but now I don't really want to but it's my decision and I wouldnt think any diff of anyone drinking a little. 

Good luck girls!
X


----------



## Lily7

Thanks, that is very useful to know! I think once I get af (hopefully next week!!)and get to start clomid I won't bother with drinking, I'm not really a big drinker anyway so won't miss it, but I totally agree with what your saying, too often we let ttc take over our lives when we see girls out drinking, smoking (and all sorts) and not taking the vitamins etc we are taking and they "accidently" fall pregnant. x


----------



## Lily7

Scerena the purple one is ok, refreshing! If I were out for the night I couldnt drink it all night though! The blue one is nicer


----------



## missangie

To whoever it was that posted the OPK (sorry I cant remember!!!) Im pretty sure it is negative! Hope you get your pos, soon!!

Lily, I always get crampy when taking provera, usually by the 3rd day I start feeling some cramps! Here comes AF! woohoo, its almost clomid time for you! (and me too!)

Since everyones been talking about drinking, hubby and i are going to a bbq and I plan on having a few beers. I think after I start the clomid I wont be drinking. Not that I think it is wrong if you choose to, I just think I will hold off until AF comes (hopefully she wont and Ill get BFP instead!!)


----------



## Lily7

Woohoo roll on our clomid days! and enjoy your bbq and beers x


----------



## daopdesign

scerena said:


> Lily7- just my mum, sister and 2 really close mates :)
> I'm always using the antibiotics story lol!
> What's the purple one like?
> 
> Daopdesign- I agree nothing wrong with drinking- but I don't want to I want to be alcohol free really and I love waking up without a hangover at the moment so I'm enjoying it I feel fresh all the time :) I use to drink most weekends but now I don't really want to but it's my decision and I wouldnt think any diff of anyone drinking a little.
> 
> Good luck girls!
> X

yep I know them mornings lol! How old are you? I'm heading towards 30 soon and I really cannot bounce out of bed after a few drinks the night before like I used to!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies!!
What interesting conversations!!:):) lol

I just wanted to pop in and say I take my first 100mg of clomid tonight!!! I am so nervous that it will make me feel sh*ty:( I know it is worth it!! But I have a horrible time with medicines and upset stomach! I am going to take it as late as possible in hopes that I fall asleep and don't feel anything:)


----------



## prettynpink29

daopdesign- that opk looks almost positive to me! A few more days and it should be nice and dark!:) 

Kelly9- I am sorry about the BFN!! Can I ask what ICSI stands for??

scerena- HI!! how are you feeling on that clomid girl??

Lily7- A drink sounds wonderful rite about now!! Have one for me too!! lol

missangie- I am headed to a BBQ tomorrow night and would love to have just one or a sip of one! :) But looks like I will be making up an antibiotic story too lol


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 said:


> daopdesign- that opk looks almost positive to me! A few more days and it should be nice and dark!:)

oh god that's the best thing I've heard all week lol! I really do hope so to hun but I just keep thinking I'm out this month. SHUT UP ME!! Remember that PMA!!!


----------



## welshgem

Well after the brown spotting, AF arrived at 3 o'clock this morning in full force :( Onto the next cycle....definitely using OPK's this time. I just had absolutely no idea about when I ov'd last cycle. 

Also, DTD yesterday and used some Conceive Plus just for normal lubrication purposes, and it was fine. No abnormal reactions to it this time so let the good times roll! 

xx


----------



## scerena

Morning girls!

Lily7- I totally agree hun :) I will have to give the purple one a try (hopefully after I have a baby) lol.

Missangie- Im the same I dont like to drink when on clomid so enjoy your bbq and beers :) - how long until your first pill?

Daopdesign- Im 24 but really mature for my age- Ive had all my drinking days since I was a teenager I was about 16 (naughty I know)and worked in a club when I was 18 and would drink most nights- And had girlie holidays to malia etc- I think when I hit 21/22 I cut down alot when I finished university and knew what I wanted to do in life and wanted to start ttc- I started getting really bad hangovers at one point after just a few drinks so I just stopped hun. The mornings are just too much now lol I agree! 

Pretynpink- Good luck hun! what time is it where you are? Its 10.30am here so I will be taking my 3rd pill in half an hour :) The 100mg I have had not one side effect on it like I did 50mg... hopefully you sleep through any side effects if you get any :)

Welshgem- yay! now youre a conceive plus user :) Im glad its ok now! But not goot af arrived hun :( but onto the next round with me :) what cd do you take your clomid? 

xx


----------



## SummerLily

morning ladies !! sorry i dont pop in very often cant seem to find enough time !! lol. thread still moving as fast as always !! 

hope your all doing well on your clomid cycle with not to many side effects :happydance:

welsh - sending great big hugs and squeezes ! 

afm - took a HPT this morning silly i know considering im only 7dpo but couldnt help myself !! last 4 or so days ive had really thick white creamy lotion like cm. and 5dpo i had some mild cramping nothing major then yesterday 6dpo had some more intense cramping in both sides and across my lower stomach !! today ... nothing .. but i had something similar last month and although my period was nearly 2 weeks late and i had nausea with it , it did show... still!! im keeping all my PMA !! id had 3 wee's this morning before 6:30!! 

enjoy your BBQ'S this weekend ladies !!! 

Lots of love ! x


----------



## scerena

Hey summerlily- youre still ot out yet! when are you next going to test?x


----------



## welshgem

scerena said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Lily7- I totally agree hun :) I will have to give the purple one a try (hopefully after I have a baby) lol.
> 
> Missangie- Im the same I dont like to drink when on clomid so enjoy your bbq and beers :) - how long until your first pill?
> 
> Daopdesign- Im 24 but really mature for my age- Ive had all my drinking days since I was a teenager I was about 16 (naughty I know)and worked in a club when I was 18 and would drink most nights- And had girlie holidays to malia etc- I think when I hit 21/22 I cut down alot when I finished university and knew what I wanted to do in life and wanted to start ttc- I started getting really bad hangovers at one point after just a few drinks so I just stopped hun. The mornings are just too much now lol I agree!
> 
> Pretynpink- Good luck hun! what time is it where you are? Its 10.30am here so I will be taking my 3rd pill in half an hour :) The 100mg I have had not one side effect on it like I did 50mg... hopefully you sleep through any side effects if you get any :)
> 
> Welshgem- yay! now youre a conceive plus user :) Im glad its ok now! But not goot af arrived hun :( but onto the next round with me :) what cd do you take your clomid?
> 
> xx

Days 2-6 hun so starting tomorrow xx


----------



## SummerLily

will retest again on day AF is due so next thursday!! i noticed i was more fatigued for a couple of days before the cramping happened but but havent had that today ! didnt have it last month so maybe that could be my one good sign !! lol.xx


----------



## scerena

Welshgem- Ive just taken my third pills so I will be three days ahead of you on clomid but we can symptom spot together soon :)

summerily- good luck hun my fx'd for you tightly!

x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all
Update from me - have some EWCM today!! CD13 - have NEVER had EWCM this early before. Am really hoping it's not just a patch and then it'll go away again! 
No smiley face this morning but will keep testing and hope it's on it's way... if so then I'm so happy because it does seem as if 100mg is making a difference. We shall see! x


----------



## scerena

Good luck mrshy! I hope it is a sign that the 100mg is working :) keep us updated hun xx


----------



## Lily7

Good luck mrsshy, hopefully you will get your smiley face over next couple of days


----------



## TeddyBearPug

welshgem said:


> Well after the brown spotting, AF arrived at 3 o'clock this morning in full force :( Onto the next cycle....definitely using OPK's this time. I just had absolutely no idea about when I ov'd last cycle.
> 
> Also, DTD yesterday and used some Conceive Plus just for normal lubrication purposes, and it was fine. No abnormal reactions to it this time so let the good times roll!
> 
> xx

sorry AF got you :hugs: hopefully next cycle will be the one!


----------



## daopdesign

welshgem - I know you missed it but at least you did ovulate and hopefully using OPK's this time around might help.

Update from me! - I'm on CD 18 and have noticed ewcm since last night. Not an awful lot mind, I had to go looking for it! No + opk still but we DTD just in case. To be honest I am just going with it like previously mentioned and not reading too much into these opk's as there have been a large amount of woman say they don't work for them and never get + We shall see!


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Ladies!! 

I hope everyone is enjoying there weekend! It is terribly hot where I live!! Miserable at the moment. We have spent most the weekend in the house with the AC on so far cause it is just to hot to do anything! YUCK! 

Anyways... I took my first clomid last night! I took it at 8pm and was dreading how my body was going to handle new medicine! But to my surprise... No side effects at all!!!:wohoo: I know it was only one pill lol! But I have such a hard time starting new medicine I was just dreading the sick feeling! I was so surprised and relieved! 

Scerena- It is 11 am here! We have quite the time difference between us! Make u almost 2 days ahead of me instead of 1!

daopdesign- lol!!! Don't count yourself out yet!! How was your opk today??

welshgem- I am sorry AF got you hun!! I hope this next cycle is it for you:):)

SummerLily- everything sounds so promising for you!!:) I hope you get your BFP and you can start a lucky chain for the rest of us!!:)


----------



## scerena

Morning prettynpink lol it's 7.15pm here in england so yes I took my third pill today Hun. If you don't mind me asking where do you live?
I'm so glad you had no side effects etc hun :)
Bet your glad to get started aren't you!
2 days is still close in cycles so make sure you keep me updated and I will keep you updated too 
Xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Good evening Scerena lol. Don't mind you asking at all! I live in California:) I will take my next 2 pills in about 8 hours!:)
Yes I am very glad I started!! I know it has only been one day! But if I was gonna get sick off of clomid (like vomiting) it would have happened last night! But nada! I also get pretty bad allergic reactions and hives to new medication, so I am very relieved:) 
2 days is very good!! We only have an 8 hour time difference! Will for sure keep you updated!!:) We are gonna be able to test opks together and hpts!:) lol


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 it was the same as it has been all week!!! (like the pic I posted)

I was the same taking my pills looking for all kind of side effects but I can't say I've had any. The only thing I have noticed is very very mild twinges every now on then right hand side of my ovary last couple of days but I could be symptom spotting!!

It's soo exciting for us all to be on this journey together, can't wait for the first :bfp: to set the ball rolling! Can everyone please post their opk's too so I can have a nosey! xx


----------



## scerena

Hey prettynpink :) that's good it's only a 8 hour difference! And we can show opk's and hpt! I'm just glad you're getting no side effects! 
I bet it's lovely an hot over there!

Daopdesign- yeh I will post mine when I start doing them... And same I hope someone gets a bfp soon! It will give all us clomid users some hope!

X


----------



## daopdesign

I believe Clomid is a wonder drug if ovulation is just an issue. It WILL work for all of you. I thought it would never work for me but it did and there aren't really that many woman who it doesn't work for :)


----------



## prettynpink29

daopdesign- what brand opks are you using?? Have you tried using 2 brands? 
Of course I will be posting my opk pics:) I can't wait!! I will attach a photo of my positives last month, if you would like to see?? I have a picture of positive IC, cbd and cbfm.. Just let me know:)

scerena- I am so excited!! I can't wait for the this month:) 
How is the weather in England??


----------



## prettynpink29

decided I would just post them anyway:dohh:
These were from last month.. The first time I ovulated since February:) You can probably imagine how excited I was to see this!

daopdesign- you can see on my IC that the LH line is darker than the control.. Don't know if this helps you any but just thought I would share!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







pic 1.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 3









pic 2.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 said:


> daopdesign- what brand opks are you using?? Have you tried using 2 brands?
> Of course I will be posting my opk pics:) I can't wait!! I will attach a photo of my positives last month, if you would like to see?? I have a picture of positive IC, cbd and cbfm.. Just let me know:)
> 
> How is the weather in England??

I bought a load off ebay, two different brands but not sure what they are as the sticks just come in an individual packet with 'Ovulation (LH) Test Strip on them!! I've used both at the same time and the results are the same. Yayy let me see a piccy, did the lines build up - lemme see!! - update I see them!!! lol

It's bootiful over here in the UK, like Spain!!! No doubt it will rain soon though!

Your pics look fab wish mine was like that! I bought a CBD also but only going to use that when the strip test looks +


----------



## prettynpink29

lol! I posted above yours lol! 
Ok now you got me wanting to pee on things:):) I am only cd4! lol but I am gonna go pee on an IC so you can kind of see the comparison! Be rite back:)


Ok here it is.. This is what my tests looked like for 3 months.. The ICs went from this straight to the positive in the picture above.. That's why it was a huge shock when it happened.. I didn't get the nice progression of light to darker!:shrug:

And I did the same thing.. I only used the cbd when I got the peak on the monitor.. Those are expensive and don't like to waste them:)

And I don't know why the pictures are so little! I will have to figure that out:dohh::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







pic 1.jpg
File size: 3.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## daopdesign

I know, I can hardly see the photo!!! Try uploading your photos to https://imageshack.us/ and then copying and pasting the forum code - this will show a decent sized image with enlarge

Is there a faint line on that test? (I can't see haha)


----------



## prettynpink29

I can't figure it out:(

Yes there is a faint line on the test.. Its clearly there in person, but I just don't know how to make the picture bigger!


I did it:) Had to retake the picture.. Can you see it now?
 



Attached Files:







pic 1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## scerena

Morning all!
Hey prettynpink- you're probably asleep now (argh time difference) weather has been lovely in the uk but due to rain I heard this week- typical! Day 2 of clomid today for you eeeek!- I'm taking my fourth pills in around 3 hours... Just ordered a load of opk's and hpt lol I love stocking up!

Daopdesign- hey how are you feeling today? I hope clomid works for me- I'm only allowed 3 rounds though once a dosage starts working :/ I use 'one step ovulation tests' i get them from amazon.
X


----------



## Danielle_jone

I am day on my 3rd pill and have NO side effects at all :S hope that is an ok thing!! 
Hope everyone else is well and is enjoying some heat- we sure are here in Canada! :)

i dont think i am going to do OPK, just BD everyother day and I am getting bloods done day 21......


----------



## scerena

Yh it's lovely here in the uk (surprisingly) heard it's baking in canada!
We are really close in cycles then as I took my 4th pills this morning and zero side effects... When I took 50mg last month I had loads of side effects and failed to ovulate- so I'm hoping no side effects is a good sign :)
Xx


----------



## Danielle_jone

scerena- great we will have to keep in touch then and see!! :) yes it is about 95 and climbing! 
i am on 50mg as well, i debated taking 100mg as i have 6 repeats on the pills, but didnt want to mess things up or get in trouble with my OBGYN hehehe. 
So you get bloods and an US done too?


----------



## scerena

Gosh thats hot! Poor you but good for a tan lol!
Don't worry too much 50ng works well for a lot of ladies honestly- I would stick to what you have been told- are you getting monitored?- if so they will be able to see if 50mg is working ok for you?
I get scans done on day 10 and then another one about a week later incase I ovulate late- then when a dosage shows it's working I think I will be getting just blood work taken not too sure
Xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Just a quick question if I may ladies ...

With clomid does it just make you ovulate?

I'm taking metformin at the moment and I've ovualted for the 2nd month now, I have my hospital appointment on Thursday and I'm pretty sure our doctor is going to recommend clomid, but if metformin is doing what clomid does then I'm thinking I should save myself the $750 until I either get my BFP or run out of metformin.

Any advise would be great, thank you :flower:


----------



## scerena

Hi I'm not 100% but I think it can make you have more mature eggs too... Hopefully someone could give you a better answer x


----------



## Holi2459

hi ladies. havnt checked the thread all weekend and my god has it got busy, just caught up with u all :)

im CD 12 today, ive been using opk's all weekend. all neg! i also had a scan today. first since my HSG.
it was all bad news
after upping my dosage to 150mg (knowing that i have once OV'd on 100mg )i had my hopes up that i would def O this month
after my HSG clear out aswell

but my left ovary was basically a huge cyst and my right ovary had 3 follies but all between 7mm - 10mm so they were no good. im gutted!!!
im going back on friday for a check up on them to see if they got any bigger, but i just have no hope now.
this is my 6th round of clomid .im only allowed to do 2 more! 
i can just feel my time slipping away. 
im going to carry on with opks till friday just in case tho.

im going to upload my opk pictures tonight for u all to be nosey at and use as a comparison because mine look ok (not positives but still i can see 2 lines) but i obviuosly havn't O.


hope u r all doing good this cycle and hope some of u have more luck than me xxx


----------



## Lily7

Holi

I hope they grow by the time you go back on Friday x


----------



## Holi2459

thanks Lily7 :) me too! im begging they do. 

where r u in ur cycle today? x


----------



## daopdesign

Don't give up hope Holi, hopefully next month will be your month - damn cysts!!! At least the Clomid is making some effect on them maybe they will be trying you again on 100mg?

Hi Serena and all you lovely ladies - just a quick update from me today:

Sorry if this is TMI! - So it's CD 19 and for the past 3 days I have noticed ewcm. Not an awful lot but today I checked and there was a blob of it!! It was much thicker though than what I'd previously noticed, bit cloudy but still stretched a mile and a half! 

The only disappointing thing at the minute is these damn OPK's. Still giving me a -, here's photo of 12pm test today:

https://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7518/008avn.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'll keep testing, might do another later and the thing is too I am thinking maybe I've missed the surge or something, I don't know!!! I know you can have this fertile mucus for a few days leading up to ovulation so getting busy everyday just in case now anyway worth a go xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Missymoo88-Clomid will make your eggs more mature than use without it. I was getting a +opk 2 months before i started clomid, but my doctor said my ovulations were weak...so he started me on clomid. Have you had cd 21 bloods taken to see how good your ovulation was?


----------



## Holi2459

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/img0136ux.jpg/][IMG]https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/9452/img0136ux.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


here are thursdays fridays and saturdays OPKS. just so u all can see. :)


----------



## daopdesign

so is the top one classed as a positive?


----------



## scerena

Holi2459 said:


> hi ladies. havnt checked the thread all weekend and my god has it got busy, just caught up with u all :)
> 
> im CD 12 today, ive been using opk's all weekend. all neg! i also had a scan today. first since my HSG.
> it was all bad news
> after upping my dosage to 150mg (knowing that i have once OV'd on 100mg )i had my hopes up that i would def O this month
> after my HSG clear out aswell
> 
> but my left ovary was basically a huge cyst and my right ovary had 3 follies but all between 7mm - 10mm so they were no good. im gutted!!!
> im going back on friday for a check up on them to see if they got any bigger, but i just have no hope now.
> this is my 6th round of clomid .im only allowed to do 2 more!
> i can just feel my time slipping away.
> im going to carry on with opks till friday just in case tho.
> 
> im going to upload my opk pictures tonight for u all to be nosey at and use as a comparison because mine look ok (not positives but still i can see 2 lines) but i obviuosly havn't O.
> 
> 
> hope u r all doing good this cycle and hope some of u have more luck than me xxx

Aw hun sorry to hear that! It happened to my last round of clomid so I know exactly what youre going through- I had no mature follicles and a 3.5cm cyst! The cyst went down a few days later when af arrived thankfully so I was allowed to start this round of clomid but a higher dosage.

Sorry to hear youre having a rough time hun :hugs:
fx'd your follicles get BIGGER!
xx


----------



## Holi2459

daopdesign - no i dont think it is as it has to be darker or the same as the control line.also that was only cd9

secrena - awh thank u. im worried my doc wont let take clomid again till my cyst goes down. how r u doing this cycle?

xx


----------



## Holi2459

just checking my ticker :) x


----------



## Holi2459

oh defo didnt work. can anyone help me work out how to make ur ticker appear?x


----------



## scerena

Hey holi- I wasnt allowed mine unless my cyst went down- I had a period and the cyst was pratically gone, I really hope you can take your next round hun- what cd are you? 
Im doing good so far this cycle day 4 of clomid 100mg and still no side effects- just hoping this time I at least ovulate... x


----------



## Holi2459

im CD12 today. ive never had side effects from clomid. i sort wish i did so atleast i knew it was working
im sure you will hun ! baby dust ur way

can you tell me how u get the ticker in ur signiture . all mine shows is the link? :(

xx


----------



## Holi2459

its ok i did it :D yay x


----------



## scerena

I had side effects and it didnt work :(
Oh so youre not out yet then! When af comes your cyst will probably be gone thats what happened with me...
Um I cannot remember- you should just paste it into the signature? Are you sure you copied the link properly hun- i know you have probably checked already lol?!
xx


----------



## scerena

Oh I have seen you have done your ticker! :) yay!
x


----------



## Holi2459

i saw everyone's and was awhh i want one :) solved!!!

oh i really hope so.i really dont wna start IUI

im so down i dont even wna BD but i shud as its CD13 but ive obv's not got the follies so im guessing i aint missing much?

do u go for scans and blood tests? xx
xx


----------



## scerena

Aw hun I really hope you get you bfp before IUI- If I dont conceive on the third round (if any dose works) then I have to have a laparoscopy (however it is spelt lol) and then discuss another form of treatment. I really hope we both dont need to consider anything else hun.
You should still bed hun they could get bigger yet :) you dont want to miss it if you ovulate and yes I have scans done got another one monday, I just hope 100mg works for me I really do! 
xx


----------



## Holi2459

awh i really hope it works for us both too :) whats a laprascopey lol? HA! i cant spell


all you other ladies>? how r u ? whats happening ur end :) xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello ladies!!
How is everyone doing?? 
I hope every one is have a good 4th of July!!! 

scerena- I was worried I would miss you today!! This time difference makes it hard for us to be online at the same time lol! Today will be my 3rd day of Clomid:):) I still have had no side effects!:) I slept horrible last night, but I don't think it was from the Clomid.


----------



## scerena

Hey holli- it's a op when they put s camera in you and check you ovaries/ tubes etc and they can do things like burn cysts off and try clear tubes etc something like that anyway but I'm hoping I won't need that done lol

Prettynpink- we are going to moss eachother alot bow aren't we as it's morning for me now lol taking my last pills in about an hour... I'm glad you're doing well on the clomid hun :) I'm doing good too- so hopefully a good sign for us both! 

Hope all you other Girlies are ok?- we need some updates from everyone :)
Xx


----------



## Lily7

Hey Everyone! Hope everyone is okay, afm - last day of Provera for me!!! x


----------



## scerena

Ooh bet ur excited! Not long till af shows and u start your clomid :)
I took my last clomid pills today! I cannot wait for you to get started! X


----------



## Lily7

Oh so glad you have all your clomid took for this cycle, now on to plenty of sexy time! lol

I cannot wait either! I hope af shows up soon!

x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck girls x x x


----------



## Danielle_jone

4th pill today! still no symptoms except i slept like crap last night :( oh well its all worth it in the end!! is everyone just BD'ing every other day or every day closer to the expected O time? :)


----------



## SummerLily

confusion about clomid and ovulation!! 

hey ladies am having some major worries about my clomid and ovulation !! judgeing by my cm changes and cp changes i ovulated 26th so took 1dpo from the 27th. havent done any opks this month was just relying on my own body . but today 9dpo wiped after going to the loo and i have some EWCM !!! at 9dpo!!! ive only ever had ewcm once adn that was a looonggg time ago. but now im wandering if maybe ive not even ovulated yet at all !! but af is due in 6 days so surly if im ovulating now theres no chance in getting pregnant as my lp would be too short?
x


----------



## Holi2459

summerlily - ive had ewcm nearer to af in a few of my cycles . i got very excited and googled ewcm and it always told me it was a sign on Pregnancy. but it obvs wasnt in my case.


ive had such a crappy week so far.. obv the bad news yday at my scan and last night i got into a arguement with the bf and ended up breaking my finger. by accident i caught it in a door while shouting at him! 
but i spent the night awake because i was in pain and and then spend 3 hours in a&e today waiting for an xray. i also went on my own as the bf wouldnt come with me. so gutted , and now we arent talking at all so i cant see us getting much bd'ing done this week 

x


----------



## daopdesign

Really busy with work today so not having chance to read through the posts but just wanted to give you a quick update - CD 20 STILL - OPK'S and my ewcm seems to have vanished!! I don't know weather I've already ovulated or what. Not letting this get me down, my time will come! :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Lily7- YAY!!! You will be starting clomid in no time:)

scerena- you last pill!! YAY!!! When are you going to start using opks?? Doctor told me to start cd12, but I don't think I can wait that long lol! I take my 4th pills this evening:):) 

caz & bob- Good Luck to you too!!!:)

Danielle_jone- I slept like crap last night too! And the night before! We are going to b'd every other day, then when I get a +opk we will b'd for 3 days in a row:) How about you?

SummerLily- I have heard about increased EWCM when pregnant also.... I know you said you weren't using opks, but if you have one lying around, you might want to pee on it:):) Good Luck!

Holi2459- I am so sorry about your broken finger!! Ouch!!! As far as fighting with your bf, I think men just don't understand things sometimes!:)

daopdesign- O no!! I don't have any advice:( but if you did O I hope you caught your eggy:):) 

As for me.... I am afraid that some of the side effects have kicked in:( Nothing to bad, but about and hour after taking clomid last night I got a headache.. Not the worst headache I have ever had, but was for sure there! And also yesterday off and on I had little twinges/throbbing on my lower left side.... hmmmm... hopefully that means my ovaries are worken!:)


----------



## scerena

Lily7- Yep loads of sexy time for me now hehe... So roll on af for you!:thumbup:

caz & bob- thanks for the goodluck :) where abouts in your cycle are you now?

Danielle- We bed pratically every other day throughout the whole cycle- but not sure wether to do every day... what do you do?

summerlily- Im not sure hun? are you not having any tests to see if you ovulate on the clomid then?

Holi- oh hun :( Im sorry to hear youve broke you finger and that you and oh have had a falling out :hugs: I hope you sort things really soon so that you can get some bd'ing done soon hun 

daopdesign- Are you getting monitored? Also you just may have tested at the wrong time hun and ovulate without knowing?

prettynpink- Im going to start within the next few days as the say you should ovulate 5-10 days after your last pill! Not getting my hopes up this round though I learnt from that last round.

Update on me- Last pill taken, waiting to start using my opk's :) and prayin that I at least ovulate this cycle! TMI alert- I have had to change my underwear 3 times today they keep getting really wet- very unusual for me- not sure what this means...
x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi ladies! This thread is moving fast and I didn't check it all weekend, but it sounds like most of you are close to your next steps. Baby dust to everyone. Fx for all of you.

Afm, I started (?) af on Friday and its been normal since then. Not as bad as i thought it would be. Still taking Provera-last one tomorrow. I'm scared something more is wrong w me if I'm bleeding while on Provera instead of after. My next appt is 7/28 and hopefully time for Clomid. We'll see.


----------



## scerena

Hey hun dont be worried another lady on here I speak to also started her period whilst taking provera- I just think it depends how long you had to take it for thats all. So try not to worry im sure its normal.
So what cd do you take your first pill?x


----------



## beanhunter

Can I joint please?
Cd 10 today on my second clomid cycle at 100mg. Cycle 1 I ovulated as day 21 progesterone was 43 - I think target is over 30. Does that sound right?
I temp but don't do opk's and my chart is at the bottom for you to stalk and help me understand! We are planning to bd every other day til cd 13 and then every day over weekend and hope we catch the egg! O was cd14 last time. 
:dust: to all


----------



## scerena

Of corse you can Hun...
I'm cd7 today- just finished my last clomid pills.
I have no advice on temping as got my thermometer but I couldn't keepbup with it so I use opk's. 
Goodluck! Let's hope you get your bfp this cycle :) x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks Scerena. I believe I'm on cd4 now. I won't get Clomid until the 28th provided all my blood work comes back normal. I was supposed to get it last week, but we had some unexpected bumps. Fx crossed we can get ours on the 28th!

Welcome beanhunter!


----------



## scerena

Oh fx'd for you Hun good luck! You will be able to share your clomid journey with us :) or hopefully get a bfp before x


----------



## Lily7

Hi Everyone, think that is me caught up now! good luck to everyone waiting for af, waiting to take their clomid, waiting to ovulate and waiting to test! phew I think that covers everyone!

P.s. Holi, sorry to hear about your finger and the fighting with the bf, men just do not understand stuff the same way we do! I mean for us girls ttc and all things related is on our minds all day every day, men just don't get it...they say they do, but they dont! lol x


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies, forgive me but I haven't caught up with everyone's posts as I'm on my phone and it's not the easiest to navigate! I'm on my 2nd round of Clomid now with the 2nd pill taken today. As soon as I took the 1st yesterday I had a headache and was suffering with the hot flushes! 

When I'm back on the pc tomorrow I will be making sure I buy opk's ready for ov. 

Scerena, how's the clomid going for you? Any symptoms? Xx


----------



## scerena

Omg watching itv and there's a programme- sextuplets- she had them from CLOMID!!! so glad that I get scanned to see how many follicles I have lol x

WELSHGEM- yep going fine for me thanks No more pills now just the waiting game to see if this dose does what it's meant to, I hope you don't get anymore side effects Hun xx


----------



## scerena

Hi just thought I would share this link with you, I just ordered some- someone posted it yesterday and said the books were good, if you live in the UK you can get free books on pregnancy and planning a pregnancy.

https://www.tommys.org/page.aspx?pid=602


----------



## Hannah814

HI ladies,

Thought I would join this board. I have today started my 3rd round of clomid. I have pcos, high testostorone. Been told I ovulate the result of bloods was 24. However, the CBFM tells me I never ovulate.

Anyway, so I am now taking 1500mg of metformin, and 150mg clomid days 2-6. Last month of this then onto IVF! 

The clomid has played havoc on me, Ive cried over everything. My poor DH! I cried in tesco the other day because I wanted fresh basil and they had sold out and offered dry as an alternative!


----------



## scerena

Hey Hannah- welcome!
I too have pcos! 
Fx'd for you that you get your bfp this month and don't have to have ivf hun x


----------



## Holi2459

hi Hannah, welcome :) dont worry i cry all the time !im on round 6 of clomid 150mg now, only O once. 

scerena - thank u for the link i just ordered the planning a pregnancy booklet :)

is there anyone else in here around my CD - im cd14 , u all seem to be so early on :)
xx


----------



## beanhunter

I'm cd11! I hate all this so much. Feeling fed up and like I can't really be bothered this month.


----------



## scerena

That's ok holi- is everything ok? And I sent you an inbox message have you read it?

Hey beanhunter- aw I know I get that feeling sometimes go and buy yourself something that's what I do when I'm down lol! But fx'd for you let's work towards these bf's :)
X


----------



## Holi2459

i buy myself something new everyday lol i have a problem LOL

yeh im good scerena i just mailed u bk :)


Beanhunter - I know how u feel i had my hopes so high for this month and its all gone sh*t lol i just feel like not bothering and waiting for next month
i hope u start feeling abit happiar :D 

xx


----------



## scerena

Ok I'll check it now lol x


----------



## Holi2459

Guys need ur help.... been to the loo twice today.and both times ive seen EWCM and for the past hour ive been cramping so bad, lasting about 20 secs each time but on and off for the past hour or so.

if u can remember from my prevous post i had a scan monday where she told me my follies werent big enough. can they grow in the space of 2 days? coz im getting all the signs of O and i dont wna miss it x


----------



## beanhunter

I think that sounds promising holli and would def bd tonight! I'm not getting scanned but started getting some twinges today so think I'll prob o later this week.


----------



## Holi2459

agh i will try. my bf is going training tonight (boxing) and he doesnt get home till nearly 10pm and hes always so tired, but ive told him i think i may be O. and im gna do an opk in like an hour. i'll post a pic! :)

what dosage r u on beanhunter? dd


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Ladies!! 

I wasn't on here much yesterday, so I am trying to catch up on the new posts:) 

But I just wanted to say that today I take my last clomid pills!!!!:):) I am so excited to see if it worked! 

I have started to experience a few symptoms, unfortunately, but nothing to bad.. Last night I had my first ever "clomid" hot flash!!!!! YUCK!! It was horrible! I have never experienced a hot flush like that before! Its like I was sweating within minutes, stripped down to nothing and still had to go outside to get relief!!:rofl: DP sat there and laughed at me! Not very nice:grr::haha: Anyways, another symptom I am still having is twitches/throbbing in my abdomen on the left side and mild headaches.. Is anyone else experiencing anything similar to this??


----------



## daopdesign

just wanted to say good luck prettynpink29 and the hot flush!! at least you know it's affecting you! :) I had hot flushes but not until like 3 cycles in x


----------



## beanhunter

100mg. My consultant only starts on that dose. It's my 2nd cycle of 3 then back to fs in oct if no joy. I hate all the waiting. 
Maybe try before he goes training? I
I made my hubby bd last month before he did night shifts :blush:


----------



## prettynpink29

daopdesign- Thank You!!! I hope it means its working too:) 
How are you today? Any more opk pictures yet?:) I have been waiting:)


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 said:


> daopdesign- Thank You!!! I hope it means its working too:)
> How are you today? Any more opk pictures yet?:) I have been waiting:)

I just don't see the point! I'm testing everyday around 3pm and the line is there, probably darker than a faint but still not a true + !! CD21 for me today so I don't know what's going on. Part of me thinks I have already OV and part of me thinks I could be having a late one, who knows! My mind set is kinda waiting for :witch: to come in a couple of weeks. If not then I'll just start Provera again xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

daopdesign said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> daopdesign- Thank You!!! I hope it means its working too:)
> How are you today? Any more opk pictures yet?:) I have been waiting:)
> 
> I just don't see the point! I'm testing everyday around 3pm and the line is there, probably darker than a faint but still not a true + !! CD21 for me today so I don't know what's going on. Part of me thinks I have already OV and part of me thinks I could be having a late one, who knows! My mind set is kinda waiting for :witch: to come in a couple of weeks. If not then I'll just start Provera again xxxClick to expand...

I understand what you mean.. I had what seemed to be almost positives for 3 months.. I though that TTC was just gonna be carefree, relaxing and fun... Man did I learn my lesson after the first month:dohh: 
Well weather you already OV or are waiting to OV, I just hope this is it for you!!! :dust:


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> daopdesign- Thank You!!! I hope it means its working too:)
> How are you today? Any more opk pictures yet?:) I have been waiting:)
> 
> I just don't see the point! I'm testing everyday around 3pm and the line is there, probably darker than a faint but still not a true + !! CD21 for me today so I don't know what's going on. Part of me thinks I have already OV and part of me thinks I could be having a late one, who knows! My mind set is kinda waiting for :witch: to come in a couple of weeks. If not then I'll just start Provera again xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I understand what you mean.. I had what seemed to be almost positives for 3 months.. I though that TTC was just gonna be carefree, relaxing and fun... Man did I learn my lesson after the first month:dohh:
> Well weather you already OV or are waiting to OV, I just hope this is it for you!!! :dust:Click to expand...

My time will come, that's how you need to look at TTC! There's no point getting down about not getting a super dooper strong +or thinking maybe I didn't ovulate - my body will do it eventually, as long as it's this year I'm cool with that LOL X


----------



## Justwantababy

prettynpink29 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!
> 
> I wasn't on here much yesterday, so I am trying to catch up on the new posts:)
> 
> But I just wanted to say that today I take my last clomid pills!!!!:):) I am so excited to see if it worked!
> 
> I have started to experience a few symptoms, unfortunately, but nothing to bad.. Last night I had my first ever "clomid" hot flash!!!!! YUCK!! It was horrible! I have never experienced a hot flush like that before! Its like I was sweating within minutes, stripped down to nothing and still had to go outside to get relief!!:rofl: DP sat there and laughed at me! Not very nice:grr::haha: Anyways, another symptom I am still having is twitches/throbbing in my abdomen on the left side and mild headaches.. Is anyone else experiencing anything similar to this??

Oh that doesn't sound fun....but I wish I had that. I finished my first 50mg clomid cycle and had no side affects AT ALL! Seriously makes me think it had no affect. But just got to wait it out.....see if my temp takes a jump. So sick of waiting!!!


----------



## scerena

Hey all!

Prettynpink- yay you've finished your pills :) so have I hope I ovulate this cycle but not getting my hopes up again! Gl Hun!

Daopdesign- aw I hope you have ovulated and just missed your surge on the opk's hun do you have bloodwork/scans done?

Justwantababy- don't think that as I had loads of side effects last month was sure it must be working and I didn't ovulate- then they upped my dosage this month and I have had no side effects- so I don't think side effects means it's worked or it hasn't hun. 
X


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks Scarena, lovely of you to say. :hugs: I'm just a bit fed up today.

I'm just so glad I've got u girls....makes such a difference to have people to share with. You all deserve a massive bunch of baby dust! 

:dust:


----------



## scerena

Aw what's up? Why you feelin fed up? Im just trying not to get my hopes up again just trying to relax and see what happens, but I get fed up most days too Hun :hugs:

When did you take your last clomid pill?

I'm glad I done this thread as now I feel I have support and love supporting everyone else too!
Xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

It is a great thread. I think each newbie is genuinely welcome....a very welcoming thread! I took my last pill on Sat, so cd10 today. Nothing major....just sick of waiting.....waiting for appointments,to start tablets, to finish tablets, to ovulate, for AF, to test yaddayaa.....

But I know it's just the way of TTC, and all of us are going through it. And one day I hope with all my heart we will ALL get our BFPs, and the waiting and worrying won't matter any more.

Just having a moan, forgive me!! xxx


----------



## scerena

I'm cd8 today (I think lol) and I know I'm the same it's horrible waiting for appointments etc feels constant always something to do or take isn't there lol!
But it will be worth it when we all get our bfp's won't it!

You're not moaning Hun and even if you was that's what we are here for!
Xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Thank you lovely, you're an absolute gem :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi Ladies! Sorry its been a busy day =(. I totally feel you on the waiting part. Its constantly something until the next step and it seems to take 4eeever. My FS told me the other day - there's a present at the end of all this pain and you just have to stay positive and make your body as healthy as possible including staying stress free. My bf does really well at taking my mind off things. He's so patient and understanding. I love him dearly. As hard as it is to stay calm, its probably the best thing we can do for our bodies.


----------



## scerena

Aw thanks justwantababy :hugs:

Turboturtle- how are you feeling today Hun? Very true what your fs said Hun :) and its good to hear your oh is so understanding mine is too a majority of the time which is good lol x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

turboturtle-thats very good advice from your doctor! it keeps things in perspective!

Hello everyone! today is CD 12 and i'm starting to get some ewcm at times. yesterday i thought i had actually peed on myself...it had me running to the restroom! still no +opk. 

As for side effects, last night i woke up in a horrible sweat! my legs were soaked, my hair was wet, and my forehead was dripping!! that was a first for me!


----------



## scerena

Hey teddybearpug- oh jo not the hot flushes! I hate them and so far haven't had any this cycle last cycle was a nightmare! What cd do you usually ovulate?- has it been regular since Clomid?
X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena-this has been the worst cycle with the hot flashes! When i was taking clomid on 3-7 i ovulated on cd 14-15, then last cycle i went days 3-9 and i ovulated on cd 19 or 20. I can't remember exactly. I didn't get a smiley but i was doing cheapie opk's at the same time. Last month i was really stressed out over when i would ovulate and hurt my chances i think. I think i'm going to ovulate around 15 or 16 this cycle. I have ovulated on all my clomid rounds so far. When do you expect to ovulate?


----------



## Holi2459

beanhunter - whats fs? how come u can only do 3 cycles. this is my 6th , 1st on 150mg . had 2 of 50mg and 2 of 100mg, i only O'd once on 100mg.

justwantababy - im so glad i ahve all you girls too. no1 else ever understands at all do they . specially when ppl say oh just relax and try not to think about it and u just think i cant just stop thinking about it!! lol 
xx


----------



## scerena

Teddybearpug- aw I feel sorry for you hot flushes are so horrible u just can't seem to cool down can u!
That's good you ovulate on all your cycles though Hun :)
Well I'm on my 2nd cycle and didn't ovulate on my 1st round so hopefully as they increased the dosage this time I'm hoping it helps me ovulate.

Holi- tell me about it if I hear 'relax' one more time!- I'm going to loose it one day with someone lol!
X


----------



## beanhunter

Fs is fertility specialist. Only have prescription for 3 and then have to wait for the next appt. Not sure whether I'd be given more at that point or referred for iui/ivf? Who knows, feel in the dark and fed up at the mo.


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- hope you're ok? I only get 3 months too ONCE I START OVULATING and then if no bfp i have to have a laparoscopy then discuss the next steps... I hate it too :hugs:
My fs said they only like to do 3 months at a time as apparently a majority of people if they're going to get pregnant then they will within the 3 months, but I do hear of people being on it longer and getting their bfp's but oh well I have to follow their rules I suppose.

:hugs: to all my clomid ladies 
X


----------



## beanhunter

Yeah, I guess that makes sense. I've already had a lap and dye for an endometrial cyst and shown to have clear tubes. It's just frustrating as if it doesn't work their will be an 8 week wait til my next appt. 
My day 21 progesterone was 43 - think that means I ovulated first cycle? If so I'm trying to cling onto that. However can't help but think if I ovulated and we bd at the right time why didn't it work? Trying to pick myself up but this last failed cycle has really crushed me. :cry:


----------



## scerena

Aw Hun try not to worry too much! And we are here anytime you are feeling down ok...
I know the waiting times are annoying but let's hope you don't need to go back or better still we both don't :)
Yep I think that means you ovulated, but you have that to hold on too... Ttc is hard on our feelings and makes our emotions go all over the place- I just have to keep in my mind that we will get our baby soon.
Xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Scerena - Sometimes the only other person who feels the pain we do is our significant other and when he doesn't then we have each other here on BnB. Finding you gals has really helped me these last few weeks which have been the roughest. I've been good. This Provera is evil, but hopefully it chills out. Not looking fwd to a 2 week long period, nor is bf lol. How are you? Time to plan the BD'ing?? You're close right?

TeddyBearPug - It definitely helps thinking of it that way doesn't it? Helps me realize that "now" isn't a feasible solution so I need to focus on the long term goal. We all want healthy pregnancies and babies. =) I know I definitely can't make it thru another m/c.


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls, hope everyone is okay! I finished my course of provera yesterday and have a really strong feeling I am going to wake up to af in the morning! Woohoo! Fx to us all, I hope there will be many bfp's coming to this thread very soon! X


----------



## Justwantababy

Good luck lily! What days are u on for clomid again? I keep forgetting! It's so exciting starting. Hope AF shows so u don't have to wait long. 

Have u had any side affects? My skin went so spotty it was horrible. Hopefully.worth it tho!

Night ladies, sweet dreams to u all xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies!!! I been trying to stay busy today and not think so much about TTC! But every where I went I saw pregnant ladies and babys!!! Man it is hard to try and relax!! 
I posted a thread on the board, but then thought... I should have just posted it here:dohh: This morning I got a call from my doctors office from a nurse who told me my endometrium biopsy (sp) was "funky"... I was furious to be called funky!! Anyways, when my doctor called back he explained everything to me and it turns out they can tell from my uterus lining that I have a hormone imbalance:dohh: Well that makes since for all the bleeding and not ovulating.. He said clomid should do the trick and maybe progesterone suppositories:) I am more anxious and excited then ever now! 

I just felt like sending everyone some :dust::dust::dust::dust: Praying BFPs for all of us!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lily7

Justwantababy said:


> Good luck lily! What days are u on for clomid again? I keep forgetting! It's so exciting starting. Hope AF shows so u don't have to wait long.
> 
> Have u had any side affects? My skin went so spotty it was horrible. Hopefully.worth it tho!
> 
> Night ladies, sweet dreams to u all xx

Hey! Thank you I will be days 2-6 on 50 mg, this will be my first time on clomid, I am in a happy medium ATM I don't want to get too hopeful about it all, trying to not expect too much then if I get lucky I will be pleasantly surprised and also if I don't get the result I want then i won't get as Down as I would If I had high expectations, even though a bfn would kill me either way. (hope that all makes sence!)

so you are waiting to ovulate aren't you? Will you be doing opk's?

X


----------



## scerena

Morning all! Sorry I didnt reply in the end last night I started doing the house work at stupid o'clock lol! :wacko:

turboturtle- how come you will have a 2 week period? And yep I'm ok thank you :) yes time to plan bd'ing- we tend do to bd every other day anyway but always better when youre fertile! :thumbup:

Lily7- did af show???? at least you have finished provera now and might be able to start clomid within the next few days :happydance:

prettynpink- tell me about it if im not out with pregnant people everywhere I turn on the tv and someones pregnant lol but our time will come :)
Good news about your results though :) but what an idiot of a nurse! 

:dust:
xx


----------



## Lily7

Morning Scerena, I was so sure she would, I am confused, Okay this might be a little tmi but when i went to the loo and wiped the wee on the tp was a little discoloured but it is only when there is wee there to wipe if that makes sense? this was last night so I thought she was coming but this morning nothing, I went to the loo there now to check and I sort of skimmed my cervix with tp and there was the tinyiest bit of red, I mean tiny tiny tiny!!! Nothing that would warrant it to be called CD1, don't know where af is!

How are you?

x


----------



## Lily7

Hey Everyone

Check out the link to another thread on here, it's just for fun, my prediction is below! x

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...me-zaritska-baby-prediction-free-fun-lol.html

*The day you deliver, outside will be sunny. Your baby will arrive in the evening. After a labor lasting approximately 10 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 8 pounds, 13 ounces, and will be 22-1/2 inches long. This child will have light brown eyes and curly auburn hair.
*


----------



## scerena

Aw well hopefully af comes later or by tomorrow hun :) not long now!

Im ok thanks, might start using my opk's later lol I'm bored with not taking my pills or testing I need to poas lol!

I looked at that thread yesterday I'm going to get a Prediction I think lol some ladies were told they we gna have like 13/14lb babies lol but it's a bit of fun :) 
Xx


----------



## scerena

Here I mine :) 

*The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 35 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 15 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have light amber eyes and barely there black hair.*

I hope I don't have a 35 hour labour :( lol x


----------



## Holi2459

hi ladies
:)

ga i dont think i wna do that prediction thing. im so superstisous (ok i cnt spell) i will believe whatever it says lol

scerena - how r u hun? ive only bd'd once this month ! shocking i know but after my scan on monday i just dont see the point . im so down i cant bring myself to. 
i have another scan tmz morning to check on my follies tho. hopefully im just gonna be O late.

Lily - could be inplantation bleeding?!!lets hope

xx


----------



## scerena

Hey holi :)
Hun you should still bed as your follicles may have grown :) how long ago was your last scan? I've got mine Monday I'm not expecting anything good to be said lol when they do it- but fx'd yours have grown!- you should try bd tonight just incase...
I'm ok thanks same old with me lol
Xx


----------



## Lily7

Scerena - 35 hours!!! I know some of the predictions are so random with the labour and the weight of the baby, but yeah it is just for a laugh! I know what you mean, its just a waiting game now for you, I would be a bit of a poas - aholic aswell! It can't hurt! lol

Holi - No, not implantation bleeding, I just finished a course of prover to induce my af, good luck for tomorrow

xx


----------



## scerena

And I hate waiting lol!
But I will start paid to occupy myself looool!
I want you af to hurry so you an get started :) 
Xx


----------



## Holi2459

Lily - sorry i so knew that! ahah ignore me. oh lets hope it is the start for u then

scerena - yeh im gonna def bd tonight. whether he likes it or not really lol my scan was monday and my follies were only 7mm - 10mm big but, i got some cramping yday so i took an opk but was only a faint like def not a positive. and ive been cramping again today. but got my scan tmz at 8am. 
what cd will u b on monday ? xx


----------



## scerena

Oh so they may Have grown u prob just ovulate late :)
I will be cd13 as my cd 11 falls on the weekend so had to wait until the Monday.
They think I may even ovulate late and I'm gna have more scans this month they said as I MIGHT need help releasing the egg they said but they gna see as my body might take well to the 100mg so fx'd. 
Your follicles aren't too bad I think mine were only up to 8/9 o think last cycle and if ur getting cramping maybe you might ovulate soon Hun
Xx
X


----------



## Holi2459

oh i really hope so :) ill test again later

what would they do to help u release the egg like a trigger shot?

xx


----------



## mszila

Dear all,

Can I join this thread as well? I'm ttc baby #2 and had taken clomid too this cycle. Am at cd8 now! Exciting:)
Conceived my first child using clomid too! 
Hope we can be in the tww together, badly need some buddies , hehe


----------



## scerena

I'm not sure what they will give me holi? They said to discuss it at next appointment after they've seen the scan 
Mszila- of course you can join :) I'm cd9! So we are well close in cycles! Is this your first round?
X


----------



## daopdesign

Hello all you lovely ladies! Busy again with work but will hopefully get chance to read through the posts tonight! Quick update from me - Have been given an appointment with my FS 28th July so I think they will do an ovary scan and see what's going on then prescribe me more Clomid because I don't have any left!!!

This round I'd used some left over from 2 years ago and still - opk so not holding out much hope. Maybe my body is playing up since the m/c! I maybe shouldn't have even bothered having a go with the Clomid since my m/c but anyway anything was worth a shot x


----------



## Lily7

Welcome mszila I hope you are just as lucky this time around

Don't apologise Holi, its so hard to keep track on what's going on with everyone on this thread! It moves so fast lol good luck for tomorrow morning, I hope they have grown some more and that's what you cramps were.

Scerena - I know I want af to hurry up and then not show her face for the next nine months! Lol have you poas yet?

Doapdesign - I would have done the same as you given half a chance, don't worry about your internal scan, it sounds worse than it is

Xx


----------



## Holi2459

lily - thanks hun. me too :) im praying im just gonna O really late. 

Mzsila - HI :D after how many cycles did u conceive first time round. do u ahve pcos?


scerena - oh well def keep u us posted what they say, its odd they wont let u do more than 3. im allowed 3 more cycles on 150mg so that wud make me around 9 cycles

xxx


----------



## daopdesign

Just for the fun of it, here's today's opk! I gotta say this is the darkest line I've ever had up to now with on of those IC's but I'm still not taking it as a pos obvously! I'm on CD 22 BAH!

https://img15.imageshack.us/img15/744/005bdy.jpg


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Good morning ladies! Everyone is getting closer. I wish we had a group calendar so I could see where everyone is. I think Holi and doapdesign are closest to o, right? Anyone else? So exciting! I think I'm a little behind Scerena and Lily as far as Provera and what not.

Scerena- I figured a two week af since I started so early on Provera and it doesn't seem like it wants to stop. After 18 months not having one I think I'm just gonna tough this one out and let it takes its course. I'm hoping August will be our month (would be a great bday present). So do I count Saturday as CD1 even though I was still taking provera??

Welcome mszila!

Fx for all you gals!


----------



## prettynpink29

Good morning ladies!!

This thread is so exciting!! 

TurboTurtle80- I think a group calendar would be lovely! Wish we could do that some how:) I am on cd8 today! What about you?

daopdesign- that opk looks darker than the other one you posted:) Maybe you are having late ovulation?? Last cycle I did not get a positive till cd23!! Don't count yourself out yet!!:) I did an opk this morning and it is darker than I ever thought it would be at cd8 and now I am confused:( 

Holi2459- Just wanted to say hi and good luck on your scan tomorrow!!:) 

Lily7- Hello! What cd are you on today?? I did that prediction yesterday!! It told me I was gonna have a little girl with a 3 hour labor and she will weight 14 pounds 7 oz!!! I know that is not ture:haha:

scerena- Hi! I hope that I catch you on here today! Have you done an opk yet?? I just did one this morning and it is darker than I thought it would be on cd8... hmmm I wonder if I am gonna ovulate really early.. I am still having the twinges on my left side

mszila- welcome!! I am on cd8 also! This is my first round of clomid. What mg are you taking??


----------



## prettynpink29

ok ladies! So this is cd8 for me and I couldn't help but pee on an opk:dohh: And I am kind of glad I did now because I got this.... Sorry its a little blurry!! But this is dark for cd8.... For me this is dark. What do you ladies think??

It is not dry yet, which is why you can still see the pink tint in the middle.. took picture at about 2 min mark..
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ladyb

About to start 2nd round of Clomud, was on 50 mg for 3 months, but nothing happened. About to take 100mg at the start of next cycle, scared that this won't work either. 
Any advice on how to stay positive is truly appreciated!! Cx


----------



## scerena

Hey girls sorry for the long reply... Oh gave me loads of money to go clothes shopping so I have been busy lol! :thumbup:

lily7- Yes im going to post my opk in a minute im only cd9 but looks better then my others did this early on last cycle.

holi- I know right! Well they might let me try more after the laparoscopy- but im allowed 3 rounds when I start ovulating so last round didnt count :) 9 rounds is alot you are lucky :)

turboturtle- yes take that as cd1 and I understand you now lol! what days are you taking your clomid on?

Prettynpink- yes you have caught me today :) and I did an opk today too cd9- ill post it in a minute lol- yours looks good :)

Ladyb- welcome! If you stay and talk to us we should be able to help you stay abit positive hun- I loose hope all the time too as 50mg didnt work and im now on 100mg but not getting my hopes up too much... what cd are you? and what cd to you take your clomid?

:dust:

xx


----------



## scerena

not sure if it worked but here is my opk cd9 kind of dark right?
not long and it should be positive soon I hope x
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Holi2459

prettynpink - thank u .im actually excited :) lets hope ur twinges are becoz ur O! BABY DUST to you xx

turboturtle - yeh i think i actually may be about to O . im just about to upload a pic of opk as i think its a +

xx


----------



## daopdesign

I can't keep up with this thread!! But here goes: 

prettynpink29 - Thank you for your positive comment about the late ovulation. It possibly could be but I'm not holding out any chances what will be will be! Your lh test strip looks a bit odd with lots of red shading on, did you immerse it for an eternity!! 

Holi2459 - I am so sorry you are feeling down but please try and keep the PMA I'm sure you'll get some good news soon and maybe you are going to ovulate late. I have on both occasions of falling pregnant and I know lots of woman that do.

scerena - That's exactly what ALL my tests have looked like really up until today. Looking forward to seeing (oh my god getting excited about seeing someone else's pee sticks!!) if they progress darker or just instantly go pos!


----------



## scerena

Daopdesign- Thats really good for cd9 I think as last cycle I had lines all the way through but that seems like a good line to me so hoping I o this cycle- I better lol! I had to poas as the ovulation tests come today lol..
What cd are you on now?
x


----------



## prettynpink29

Ladyb-Welcome!!! I am tanking 100mg of clomid also:)

scerena- thank you!! Yours look better than mine does! I am gonna do another one later, probably a different brand and see what I get:) So excited for everyone!!!

Holi2459- You should be excited!! I hope you get wonderful news and start b'ding like a crazy woman!!! :):) 

daopdesign-:haha: No! I only dipped it for 3 seconds:) It just wasn't dry yet. It looks normal now.. Maybe I will post another pic of it dry.


----------



## prettynpink29

what brand opks are you girls using?? The one I posted was an IC wondfo brand... But mine are so thin and both of yours look thinker.. I think I am gonna order some more:)


----------



## scerena

hey!
I use 'one step ovulation test
It does look quite dark for this early on doesnt it :) just hope they get darker! Yours still has a line though...
I have to hold mine in the pee for at least 10 seconds...
Do another one hehe or post it now its dry...

Holi- where is your positive opk?- Im excited for you and want to see it lol
xx


----------



## daopdesign

I bought mine off ebay, they come in a white and pink packet (each one) think I paid £3 for 30 or something like that. 

Yes I'd like to see your 'dry' photo lol 

And Serena good luck hoping this will be your month, c'mon we need someone to have a BFP!!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks daopdesign :) 
I hope its your month too, I dont think Ill get a bfp but I would be happy to at least ovulate lol!

oh and my tests are from amazon- £5.50 I think I pay for 30 but you can get less for cheaper- I havent tried any others 
x


----------



## daopdesign

I don't think this will be my month and I mentioned earlier in a previous thread I have an apt with my FS specialist on the 28th so I'm kinda looking forward to that and getting some more Clomid. The last pills I had were from 2 years ago maybe they expired or something lol


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey ladies. I think I figured out a way to share a calendar. Its on my Google account so if anyone wants to PM me their email address I'll add you to the permissions. It will only be shared between us. Hopefully it will help us to see where everyone is at since there are quite a few of us.


----------



## hay1984

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join in?

I'm on my 2nd month of taking 50mg of clomid. I Ov'd last month confirmed by a scan and blood test.

I am pretty sure I ov'd CD17 this month (I'm now on CD20)

I have been reading all your posts and want to wish you all lots and lots of luck this month


----------



## scerena

daopdesign- they could have expired lol! At least you have an appointment and can get some more etc. Dont loose hope- you might surprise yourself and get our first bfp!

turbo- I will send you mine in a minute :) good thinking...

hay1984- welcome :) Its a good thing you ovulated last month and this month hope you done a lot of bd'ing!! good luck hun! When do you start to test using hpt's? or do you hold out?
And thanks for the luck
xx


----------



## daopdesign

Welcome aboard hay1984 on the crazy Clomid journey! Remember to post your opk's lol x


----------



## SummerLily

hey ladies , 

sorry havent messaged for a couple of days ! have had a very long chat with the hubby and although were still on our first round of clomid , with af being due satur/sunday time , im not feeling anything this month, other than the usual af cramping and sore boobs. we bd'd around all the right times and yet i just know that it hasnt worked. :shrug:

so next month, were taking it all differently. lots more positive mental attitude , and .. were just going to relax and enjoy it !! 

i dont know about anyone else but we kind of looked at this clomid like it was ' the one '. and planned al the days we was going to have sex and at all the right times so relaxing is it this cycle. 

although im still going to be popping back and finding out about all your symptoms ladies ! just id like to not drive myself mad on the next cycle !! :hehe:

xx


----------



## scerena

Hey summerlily!
I completely understand that hun!
I even went in thinking clomid is a miracle drug but its not the case for everyone and we end up disappointed, but hopefully it will work and our time should come soon!
You are not out yet hun af hasnt showed and some people dont feel different until theyre a few weeks along... 
so fx'd hun 
xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hello ladies! Today is CD 13 and i started getting ovulation pains last night. I go to the doctor tomorrow for my ultrasound to check my follicles. I feel pain on both sides so i'm hoping for some good news! I need to post my opk progression later and hopefully you ladies can help me out! This is my first month with internet cheapies so i don't know exactly what to expect! So far we have BD'd on cd 9, 11, 13!


----------



## scerena

Yay sound like youre about to ovulate teddybearpug! gl and keep bd'ing :)
Post your opk's do they look positive or nearly positive?
xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Yay sound like youre about to ovulate teddybearpug! gl and keep bd'ing :)
> Post your opk's do they look positive or nearly positive?
> xx

they're getting close i think. I'm still doing the digital too and its negative, but i'm pretty sure i have a little longer. will post pics later!


----------



## hay1984

I used the clearblue smiley face OPK I got the : ) Monday am (CD17) We bd'd on CD 9 11 14 16 17. I'm going to try and hold off doing a preg test as long as I can. I tested early last month and almost drove myself crackers!

Does anyone else experience alot of bloating whilst on clomid? My stomach is starting to go down now but for the past week has been very swollen - not ideal when bd-ing lol!!

xx


----------



## Holi2459

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/img0141hy.jpg/][IMG]https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/2901/img0141hy.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

right ladies.. the top one is todays, like 3 hours ago and the bottom one is yesterdays. its obv a completely different colour .. what do u all think ?xx


----------



## Holi2459

teddybearplug - i go for a scan tomorrow too ,to check mine again (i went on monday and they were still small) so keep me updated on ur scan :)


----------



## hay1984

That deffo looks like a positive to me! :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Looking great!
POSITIVE hun!
woooooop get bd'ing!

and hay1984- I get a bloated stomach a lot but think thats cause of my pcos... youve been bd'ing alot which is good! 

That what I wanted to ask you ladies- we bd every other day but I was wondering if when you get a nearly positive opk wether you should bed everyday for a few days? What do you all think?

xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

holi-that looks positive!! Good luck on your appt tomorrow! I hope its good news!

Scerena-i stay on the schedule of every other day until i get the real positive, then i try to do it 3 days in a row. Alot times it ends up being only the +opk and day after.


----------



## Holi2459

thanks ladies, i just did another one using a different brand ( those ones in the pic above are superdrugs )here is a pic of it...coz it looks so different from the others. does anyone else use two different brands and get different results ??? x x


[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/img0142wd.jpg/][IMG]https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/5448/img0142wd.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hay1984 said:


> I used the clearblue smiley face OPK I got the : ) Monday am (CD17) We bd'd on CD 9 11 14 16 17. I'm going to try and hold off doing a preg test as long as I can. I tested early last month and almost drove myself crackers!
> 
> Does anyone else experience alot of bloating whilst on clomid? My stomach is starting to go down now but for the past week has been very swollen - not ideal when bd-ing lol!!
> 
> xx

i dont really notice bloating, but i have put on about 7 pounds since i started clomid :growlmad: Your BD days look great!! When do you test?


----------



## scerena

thanks teddybearpug!
Holi- the superdrug ones are definately positive! I would test with both tests tomorrow and see what you get? I have no idea why the other one is so light?- did you use the same urine?x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Here our my opk's up until today. The one on the very top is from walgreens, just their generic brand. It has good coloring! The rest are from the internet..Wondfo. the colors don't seem as good. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena & daopdesign- I got mine off of ebay.. I paid around $18 for 100 of them! I have them coming out my ears! lol I don't think I should buy anymore rite now seeing as I also have 2 boxes of cbfm sticks and 2 boxes of cbd sticks! lol But I would like to try a different brand of ICs with the thicker handles.. I shall see if I can resist! 
I am going to take another one this evening.. So I will post a picture of that one too!
Think positive ladies and Good Luck:)


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug- I am so glad you posted that!!! I am using the same brand wondfo ( but mine have green handles..??) and although i did get a positive last cycle (the pic is my avatar) I kind of disappointed with them! And I bought 100 of those stupid things lol 
Your top test looks really good!!


Holi2459- Your superdrug test looks positive!! What brand is the other one?? looks like wondfo brand too??


----------



## scerena

prettynpink- do not buy anymore lol you have plenty!!!

Teddybearpug- Its a nice colour on the top one- maybe it was stronger on cd10? and got lighter meaning u may have ovulated maybe? Im not too sure... 
x


----------



## prettynpink29

Ok ladies!!! post your cd1 date so TurboTurtle80 can add you to the calendar!!! I want to see everyone dates:):):)


----------



## happycloud

I'm on my third day of my first round of Clomid, 50mg. Brand new to the TTC world. :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

hey happycloud welcome!
what days are you taking your clomid on?
x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

prettynpink29 said:


> Ok ladies!!! post your cd1 date so TurboTurtle80 can add you to the calendar!!! I want to see everyone dates:):):)

Thanks PrettynPink! Also, if anyone has a gmail account that would like to help me keep up on the updates I'd be happy to add you to edit the calendar. Or if you'd like to add your own updates, just send me your email. So far its nice to see who's close to who and what appointments we all have!

happycloud - Welcome! I added your status. I'll PM you the link to the calendar.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hello! Just got my script for CLOMID 50 to start next cycle days 3-7. Excited, but nervous. Any risk of birth defects or anything with this drug?


----------



## Lily7

Great idea turboturtle! I am on my phone so will pm you my email tomorrow x


----------



## scerena

4boys1girl welcome!
Not that I know of but you might get multiples :)
When do you start the clomid?
Xx


----------



## jhttc

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and have appreciated all the information everyone has shared. 

I started 50mg clomid last month on cd 5-9. I got bloods on cd 21 which showed that my progesterone was only .07 which has me really concerned as it is so low. The nurse I spoke with on the phone said it meant I probably didn't ovulate. I am on cd 2 of this month and will start 100mg cd 5-9. My cycles are usually around 35 days long. Anyone relate with such low progesterone levels??

I've been trying to get pregnant for two years now with one miscarriage back in Oct. 2010 6wks into my pregnancy. My periods have been more painful since I had a dnc after the miscarriage which also has me worried. My dr. did an ultrasound to make sure everything looked structuarlly okay and found a ruptured follicle that left some fluid which she said could explain the tenderness but said it wasn't anything significant and would go away on its own. Sorry for such a long post it is just nice to talk with others in a similar situation. Anyone else with a previous miscarriage and low progesterone levels?


----------



## daopdesign

SummerLily - I completely understand your train of thought for next month - When I was given Clomid in 2008 I'd been trying to conceive for SEVEN YEARS obviously with no luck so 3 months into Clomid I was ever so hopeful every month was going to be my month! By round 4 when I still wasn't pregnant I thought what the hell (although this was very painful) having kids just isn't meant to be for me!! It was from that moment that I stopped stressing and kind of blocked the whole baby thing out of my mind (I guess it was easier to deal with that way) but still continued up to round 6. Well round 6 was my last cycle Jan 2009 and that month had an apt with my FS where we discussed being put on the list to try IVF. Now, unbeknown to be I was actually PREGNANT during that appointment! I'd just convinced myself Clomid didn't work for me and it wasn't until my boobs were awfully painful that my OH said go :test: 

I was 6 and a half weeks when I discovered the news and you can imagine how elated I was. Think I was more proud of the fact my body accepted a little bean!!

I know this sounds crazy but when I stopped getting worked up about not getting pregnant my body just did it! I guess what I'm trying to say is just stay positive, it's obvious you're only issues are with ovulation so I believe Clomid will work for you. If anyone knows how it feels to think you will NEVER have kids that's me and look at me now - I have a beautiful 20 month old and a loss but I still did it even with my PCOS and irregular cycles.


----------



## daopdesign

4boys1girl - why on earth has the doc prescribed you Clomid, you don't appear to have any issues getting preggers!!


----------



## happycloud

Hi! I'm taking Clomid on days 3-7, thanks! So I'm on cd5. Thought I was dodging the side effects but feel headachey and a little yuck tonight :nope:


----------



## happycloud

*


----------



## missangie

TurboTurtle80 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies!!! post your cd1 date so TurboTurtle80 can add you to the calendar!!! I want to see everyone dates:):):)
> 
> Thanks PrettynPink! Also, if anyone has a gmail account that would like to help me keep up on the updates I'd be happy to add you to edit the calendar. Or if you'd like to add your own updates, just send me your email. So far its nice to see who's close to who and what appointments we all have!
> 
> happycloud - Welcome! I added your status. I'll PM you the link to the calendar.Click to expand...

CD1 for me was June 30th. Can you PM me the link, too? PLEASE :flower:


----------



## missangie

happycloud said:


> Hi! I'm taking Clomid on days 3-7, thanks! So I'm on cd5. Thought I was dodging the side effects but feel headachey and a little yuck tonight :nope:

Sorry you arent feeling great today! I am taking it on days 5-9 and today is day 8. Havent really had any side effects until today I am kinda crampy, is this normal? Ive also been REALLY thirsty since I started taking the clomid, anyone else?


----------



## happycloud

missangie said:


> happycloud said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm taking Clomid on days 3-7, thanks! So I'm on cd5. Thought I was dodging the side effects but feel headachey and a little yuck tonight :nope:
> 
> Sorry you arent feeling great today! I am taking it on days 5-9 and today is day 8. Havent really had any side effects until today I am kinda crampy, is this normal? Ive also been REALLY thirsty since I started taking the clomid, anyone else?Click to expand...

I've read that cramps are normal. Yes, I've been thirsty too!


----------



## missangie

ahh its so annoying. I have peed a MILLION times today and just keep drinking glass after glass of water and am STILL thirsty. lol


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Prettyinpink-I ordered 80 of the wondfo and idk if i'm liking them! Looks like you got a good postive on yours though?

Scerena-i don't think i could have ovulated so early because i took my last clomid pill on cd 9. Isn't ovulation at least 5 days away from last pill? If i did ovulate that early at least we BD on cd 9!!

CD 1 was june 25th.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

jhttc said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and have appreciated all the information everyone has shared.
> 
> I started 50mg clomid last month on cd 5-9. I got bloods on cd 21 which showed that my progesterone was only .07 which has me really concerned as it is so low. The nurse I spoke with on the phone said it meant I probably didn't ovulate. I am on cd 2 of this month and will start 100mg cd 5-9. My cycles are usually around 35 days long. Anyone relate with such low progesterone levels??
> 
> I've been trying to get pregnant for two years now with one miscarriage back in Oct. 2010 6wks into my pregnancy. My periods have been more painful since I had a dnc after the miscarriage which also has me worried. My dr. did an ultrasound to make sure everything looked structuarlly okay and found a ruptured follicle that left some fluid which she said could explain the tenderness but said it wasn't anything significant and would go away on its own. Sorry for such a long post it is just nice to talk with others in a similar situation. Anyone else with a previous miscarriage and low progesterone levels?

hello! I'm sorry for your mc :hugs: I had my second mc in July 2010 and haven't had my bfp since! I didn't need a d&c, my body took care of it as i was only almost 5 weeks. I was tested in october for my progesterone and it was very low. Clomid has definitely helped me all 3 cycles i've taken so far! Good luck and i hope clomid works for you!


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug- Yea I don't think I like them either! Yea, when i got a positive last cycle (my first ovulation since feb) the test line was way darker than the control line.. They do work, I just don't know if I like them very much myself. My picture is a "true" positive because I had ultrasound to confirm ovulation and I ended up having a chemical:( 
Anyways.. I guess long story short they do work! Just made cheap to me:)
I am gonna try a cbd tonight to see how dark the lines are:)


----------



## prettynpink29

I took a cbd this evening:) for only being cd8 its pretty good:) I feel much better about this brand then the IC ones I took earlier.. I got away's to go still! But I am praying that I ovulate between cd12-18!! Think I got a chance??:thumbup:
And before I poas I had a nice blob of CM:):):) Never thought I would be happy about that till I started TTC:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







pic 1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









pic2.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 4boys1girl

daopdesign said:


> 4boys1girl - why on earth has the doc prescribed you Clomid, you don't appear to have any issues getting preggers!!

Hi! I never had had issues getting pg. But I MC last July and ever since then I have not been able to conceive. My cycles have been pretty regular, but my LP is short. I still have to do more BW and SA, but the CLOMID won't start until next cycle. I am on CD 7 this cycle, so I have a few weeks to go.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

> CD1 for me was June 30th. Can you PM me the link, too? PLEASE :flower:

Done sweetie. Looks like you and PrettynPink are on the same day. =D Hopefully I got everyone. Have a good night everyone! Ps, a few of you should be BD ;)


----------



## mszila

Scerena- Thats great&#65281;Our cycles are abt similar. Im cd9 today..This is my first round of clomid for baby #2. 
Lily7- Thanks! Took 3 rounds of clomid for baby #1 before I eventually got my bfp. 
Holi- For DS, I was on 3 rounds of clomid.. nearly wanted to try for IVF, but ended up with a pleasant surprise when I tested positive during a doctors visit for high fever. I was prescribed clomid as I had problems ovulating.
Turboturtle- Thanks! It would be nice if we have a calendar to see everyones progress &#61514;
Prettynpink- Im cd9 today! Yahoo! Another buddy&#65281;I took 100mg, days 3-7
Ladyb- Dont give up! I was 3 rounds of 50mg with 1st baby before i eventually got my bfp. Hugs!
Babydust to all!


----------



## mszila

Turboturtle- Can I join?? 
CD1 was 30th June 2011 :)


----------



## LoloShells

I'm sure this is addressed in another clomid thread but most of them are so long that it would take me forever to come across it.

I normally have a 28-29 cycle and ovulate in the middle. First round of clomid 5-9 100mg. Today is cd 17 and I have yet to get a positive opk. Assuming I will get a positive in the next few days, my lp will have to be longer to support conception. So does clomid make you ovulate later, and give you a longer cycle?
https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/663/imag0156b.jpg


----------



## mesha

Lolo- I think you ovulated on cd13. It looks darker than the rest. It could have happened shortly before than on the evening of cd12 or shortly after possibly the evening of cd13


----------



## LoloShells

mesha said:


> Lolo- I think you ovulated on cd13. It looks darker than the rest. It could have happened shortly before than on the evening of cd12 or shortly after possibly the evening of cd13

I was hoping for that, but I keep reading all this stuff that says a negative is a negative. I wish I would have tested twice a day, but I didn't think it was necessary. Hoping I just missed it due to bad timing.


----------



## missangie

mesha said:


> Lolo- I think you ovulated on cd13. It looks darker than the rest. It could have happened shortly before than on the evening of cd12 or shortly after possibly the evening of cd13

I was going to say the same!


----------



## missangie

mszila said:


> Turboturtle- Can I join??
> CD1 was 30th June 2011 :)

oooh me too! good luck this round! Were you on 100mg when you concieved your DS?


----------



## missangie

TurboTurtle80 said:


> CD1 for me was June 30th. Can you PM me the link, too? PLEASE :flower:
> 
> Done sweetie. Looks like you and PrettynPink are on the same day. =D Hopefully I got everyone. Have a good night everyone! Ps, a few of you should be BD ;)Click to expand...

Thank you! What a great idea!


----------



## LoloShells

TurboTurtle80 said:


> CD1 for me was June 30th. Can you PM me the link, too? PLEASE :flower:
> 
> Done sweetie. Looks like you and PrettynPink are on the same day. =D Hopefully I got everyone. Have a good night everyone! Ps, a few of you should be BD ;)Click to expand...

I'd like to join if its not too much trouble. :blush: 
My cd1 was June 21.


----------



## Lily7

Morning girls! Just a little update AF is here today!!! Woohoo CD1, clomid here I come! Hope you are all well x


----------



## mszila

missangie said:


> mszila said:
> 
> 
> Turboturtle- Can I join??
> CD1 was 30th June 2011 :)
> 
> oooh me too! good luck this round! Were you on 100mg when you concieved your DS?Click to expand...


Thanks & good luck to u too! :) I was on 50mg when i conceived my DS, but it took 3 cycles b4 I got my bfp.


----------



## scerena

Hi all!

Teddybearpug- yeh I doubt you ovulated that early on? Hmmm maybe you are yet to still ovulate around the 12-17th hun?

Mszila- make sure you keep me up to date with ur clomid cycle as we are a day apart! You had any side effects?

Lily- yay! Well done af! What cd are you along your clomid gain Hun? Bet you're so happy?!

Welcome to to the thread loloshells and if I missed anyone else that's new sorry but welcome :)


----------



## Lily7

Hey Scerena

Yes so happy! I am doing 2-6 50mg. How are you?
x


----------



## Lily7

Hi loloshells and welcome, when are you testing?

x


----------



## scerena

So clomid day tomorrow :) wooop!
Yeh I'm ok dont feel much different to be honest it's weird nothing like last time...

Holi- make sure u update us with what they say at the scan please :) goodluck! I'm dreading mine on Monday but thinking kind of positive lol 
Xc


----------



## Holi2459

Ladies. good news. at my scan this morning my doc said she coudn't tell if any of my follies had got bigger but i had some fluid in my womb/uterus and my lining was how it should be. she said bascially i have all the signs (including my + opk) that i did O except for the follie. so she is pretty sure i did O.
but im going for blood test next week just to check my levels :) 
i managed to BD last night right before bed so i was pretty much led down for 8 hours straight after lol we also used preseed. so im pretyy sure the lil tadpoles were in a good enough position to get swimming lol


Loloshells - HI welcome. me and you are very similar with our cycles. :)


im at work just quickly browsed the thread, so many newbies so i when i get some time i will try and catch up with u all :) xx


----------



## scerena

Good news about your scan hun :) 
Glad it looks like you have ovulated and you got bd'ing in! Fx'd that you get your bfp!x


----------



## Holi2459

Thanks scerena I'm gonna try ad bf tonight and tomorrow too just incase :). How r u? Clomid tmz ? Yay!!!! Xxx


----------



## Lily7

Hey great news Holi! FX for you that you have caught it!

scerena - I can't believe the time is here after all this waiting, not getting my hopes up though, hopefully it is working differently and you have ovulated and thats why it doesnt feel the same qas last time

xx


----------



## scerena

Lily7- that's exactly what I'm hoping for fx'd :) aw bless you it is exciting starting it as it makes you feel like you are doing 100% all u can doesn't it!

Holi- I'm good Hun same old but I get to do opk's for a bit now so that's something lol 
X


----------



## Holi2459

scerena - oh im such a POAS addict! have fun with ur opks lol. im gonna do one again tonight to see if my surge has gone. 

lily - thank u,im praying i caught it too. hopefully i can start off our BFPs!! how r u doing this month?xx


----------



## scerena

Holi- so am I lol! Never had a positive one yet though as only been using them for two cycles so lets hope I finally get a positive lol! Yh do another and post it :) I'm doing another tonight x


----------



## Holi2459

this was my first cycle using them so i was very excited. my boyf keeps thinking they r pregnancy tests and he's like '' why are you doing so many and so early??'' lol i tell him everytime they r opk's and it must just go in one ear and out the other,lol 

xx


----------



## Ladyb

SCERENA & Prettynpink29- Thanks for your encouragement already! 

I stopped my 3 months worth of 50mg Clomid at the end of March and have also had a hysterolsalpingogram (if that's how you spell it?!) and an internal scan which all showed up clear.
We have just been to see the consultant again this week and saw a different doctor yet again (v.frustrated that I haven't even seen my main consultant yet. Grrr). She was extremely confusing and said that from the internal I had done they had not commented on certain things, so she did not know if there was anything wrong.
Also commented that I may have PCOS, even though I have had a blood test to confirm I dont ,at the beginning of the year (this seems to have been lost on the system)

Managed to get her to provide me with 3 months worth of 100mg Clomid, which I will start taking on day 2 of my next cycle and have to be scanned to see if I am ovulating. Fingers crossed this works, but I am in 2 minds, I dont want to get excited, incase this doesnt work, but then I dont want to be too negative. It is all so confusing.

I would really appreciate anyones experience of these scans and being on 100mg.
Last time when I was on 50mg, I didnt have many side effects, apart from feeling ridiculously hot at night.
Also didnt use OPK as too expensive, what does anyone recommend is the best of the cheaper ranges?

Thanks for the support!
Ladyb xxx


----------



## Lily7

Scerena, yes I am glad I am finally starting but I don't know what is wrong with me I have been terribly snappy and quite rude to my husband and my mum and feel like shit for it, I think I am just really scared of it not working and feel alone, even though I know they are 100% in it with me, does that even make sense? I think its just mainly because it is all on me, there is nothing wrong with my husband and its just up to my body to work properly and I don't really have any control over that happening if you know what I mean? Sorry for the downer! Hope everyone is okay x


----------



## Lily7

Hi ladyb, sorry no advice for you as I'm only starting tomorrow but wanted to say good luck x


----------



## scerena

Holi- lol men they haven't a clue have they lol! I bet u was happy getting that positive :)

Ladyb- I'm glad you have got more clomid firstly :) and I took 50mg didn't ovulate and now I'm taking 100mg I have mo experience of that dosage yet but I've had not one side effect :) the scans are fine they're internal ones they don't hurt me at all I'm so use to it lol you will be fine, opk's- I use one step ovulation ones they're strip ones and I get them off amazon £5.50 for 30 Hun hope this helps

Lily7- I was the same last round my poor mum and oh were the ones who got it in the neck last time I've been fine this time. Its not nice knowing it's just us that have the problem I understand that completely. But don't worry u r not alone u have us Girlies and we are here for you :) 
Xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Morning ladies!

MsZila - Added you hun.
Lily - Yay so exciting. I added you CD1 today. I've been moody too. I was told its the progesterone, which makes sense for me.
Lolo - Welcome babe. I added you with a repeating ticker every 28 days CD1 from the 21st. Lmk if we need to adjust
Holi - Such great news and very exciting. Hopefully you caught your eggy. Fx!
Scerena - How are ya? How many pills left?

Hope I got everyone. PM me if you need the link to the calendar or CD1 update. Afm, af stiiill here. Uugh. In tons of pain and nothing seems to help. Staying positive and keeping my eye on the prize. Gl ladies!


----------



## Holi2459

ladyb - im on my 5th cycle on clomid . 2 on 50mg - no O, 2 on 100mg ,no O. ive never had any side effects

im now on 150mg and have been told today that i did O ,proberly yesterday
as for the scans. ive had about 5 now and they get less and less annoying everytime,. no pain just discomfort to begin with. you get to see all the goings on on the screen its really cool. :) i went on monday and saw my follies, they were only 7mm about 3 of them.. and then i again today i saw my lining which is how it should be and a patch of fluid my doc said means ive ovulated. 

i personally enjoy the scans, i feel not so left in the dark about not knowing whats going on. are u from the UK? because i got mine from wilkonsons for under £10 and superdrug were £15 but buy 1 get 1 free so i got alot. 

xx


----------



## mszila

scerena said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Mszila- make sure you keep me up to date with ur clomid cycle as we are a day apart! You had any side effects?
> 
> Scerena- So far, not really..I do have the occasional hot flashes and thought i felt some cramps this evening. But thats abt all..How abt you?


----------



## scerena

Mszila- no side effects at all for me :)

Turboturtle- hey no pills left for me I took them a few days where are you in your cycle again?

Well girls I'll be back in a few hours as taking my nephew to watch transformers 3d speak soon 
X


----------



## Holi2459

SCERENA - im off to see that with the boyf tonight too :) we can chats babies and robots later on lol  xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies!

I haven't read through any of the other posts yet, so I am not up to date! But I just wanted to say that I probably wont be on again today because I feel like crap:( I think clomid is causing me massive side effects all the sudden... I was so HOT all night that I barely slept.. Now this morning I have a felt dizzy, have upset stomach like I am gonna puke, my abdomen is bloated with sharp pains on my left side and my boobs/nipples hurt so bad!!!! I have called the doctor and I hope that they get my message before they close.. I don't know what else to do:(:( I am really scared!


----------



## missangie

Lily7 said:


> Morning girls! Just a little update AF is here today!!! Woohoo CD1, clomid here I come! Hope you are all well x

:happydance: YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## missangie

Holi2459 said:


> this was my first cycle using them so i was very excited. my boyf keeps thinking they r pregnancy tests and he's like '' why are you doing so many and so early??'' lol i tell him everytime they r opk's and it must just go in one ear and out the other,lol
> 
> xx

hahaha my hubby used to say the same thing. Or, he would see that I had done an OPK and then come down and say "so... are you prego" lol. MEN! 

Good luck catching that egg holi, I hope July is your month!!


----------



## LoloShells

Lily7 said:


> Hi loloshells and welcome, when are you testing?
> 
> x

I haven't made a firm decision yet. If I don't have any symptoms then I will hold out a lot longer than if I do. Playing it by ear for now. :)


----------



## LoloShells

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> MsZila - Added you hun.
> Lily - Yay so exciting. I added you CD1 today. I've been moody too. I was told its the progesterone, which makes sense for me.
> Lolo - Welcome babe. I added you with a repeating ticker every 28 days CD1 from the 21st. Lmk if we need to adjust
> Holi - Such great news and very exciting. Hopefully you caught your eggy. Fx!
> Scerena - How are ya? How many pills left?
> 
> Hope I got everyone. PM me if you need the link to the calendar or CD1 update. Afm, af stiiill here. Uugh. In tons of pain and nothing seems to help. Staying positive and keeping my eye on the prize. Gl ladies!

thank you! I'll pm you for the link if I can figure out how lol


----------



## daopdesign

Think (!) I'm on CD 22/23 here's today's IC OPK! What do you guys think, still a neggy?

https://img405.imageshack.us/img405/8181/005cff.jpg


----------



## Lily7

Hi Girls :flower:

Finally have time to sit down on the computer instead of quickly hopping on and off in work or on my phone! lol

Scerena - thanks I know we are all in this together! so glad you started this thread and glad to know other people have acted the same way at one point or another

Turboturtle - Oh I never even thought that it might be the provera, that would make sense as I was on 20 mg a day for 7 days, glad to see I am not on my own feeling like that! Thanks for the add to the calender I will pm you now

Holi and scerena - enjoy the cinema, chat to you both later

Prettynpink - did the doc phone you back? I hope you are feeling ok

missangie - you were right! last provera Tues - CD1 Fri, how aqre you? what CD are you on now?

loloshells - I wish i had your will power to hold out! keep us up to date on any symptoms

Hope I haven't missed anyone, happy Friday everyone :hugs:

x


----------



## LoloShells

daopdesign said:


> Think (!) I'm on CD 22/23 here's today's IC OPK! What do you guys think, still a neggy?
> 
> https://img405.imageshack.us/img405/8181/005cff.jpg

That's still considered a negative but its awfully close! I'd test again later.


----------



## Lily7

doapdesign - we must of posted at the same time! I think it is definately getting darker, keep testing over the next day or two x


----------



## LoloShells

Lily7 said:


> Hi Girls :flower:
> 
> Finally have time to sit down on the computer instead of quickly hopping on and off in work or on my phone! lol
> 
> Scerena - thanks I know we are all in this together! so glad you started this thread and glad to know other people have acted the same way at one point or another
> 
> Turboturtle - Oh I never even thought that it might be the provera, that would make sense as I was on 20 mg a day for 7 days, glad to see I am not on my own feeling like that! Thanks for the add to the calender I will pm you now
> 
> Holi and scerena - enjoy the cinema, chat to you both later
> 
> Prettynpink - did the doc phone you back? I hope you are feeling ok
> 
> missangie - you were right! last provera Tues - CD1 Fri, how aqre you? what CD are you on now?
> 
> loloshells - I wish i had your will power to hold out! keep us up to date on any symptoms
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anyone, happy Friday everyone :hugs:
> 
> x

I just hate bfns that's the only reason I've learned to hold out as long as possible. If I have any abnormal symptoms I will def post for feedback!


----------



## Lily7

Yeah I know what you mean, they are so upsetting, good on you for holding out, good luck and def keep us posted x


----------



## daopdesign

I'll try again later seeing as this is the strongest line I've ever seen! and take a photo of all my other ones for comparison - be back soon xx


----------



## scerena

Hey all! Im back :)

daopdesign- i would say still a negative hun, but keep testing :thumbup:

Holi- ha u make me laugh 'babies and robots' lol! It was a really good film though anyways :)

prettynpink- sorry to hear you feel rough hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

sorry if i have missed anyone in my replies
x


----------



## beanhunter

Hi ladies. I'm now cd13 and don't feel so good today. Full of cold and loads of sinus pain. Rubbish as I also have loads of o pain but don't feel in the mood. Will try to force myself to have :sex: I guess! 
Also really excited about the weekend as I'm seeing my little sister who has just got engaged and going to wembley to see take that!!


----------



## scerena

Hey beanhunter sorry to hear you dont feel too good either :( But you make sure you catch that eggy girl!
congrats to your sister! Hope you get better asap so you can enjoy the concert :)
xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw beanhunter have fun hun x x x


----------



## missangie

daopdesign, still looks negative but definitely dark and close to a positive Id say! 

Lily, arent you so excited to finally get to start clomid? I am on CD9 and took my last pill today. I am anxious and really excited to know that I will hopefully ovulate in 5-10ish days! I REALLY hope 50mg makes me O. 

Hubby is leaving this evening for a bachelor party this weekend. Im hoping all the alcohol that will be consumed wont affect his swimmers by O time! lol


----------



## Holi2459

prettyinpink - hope u start feeling abit better soon :)

xx


----------



## Holi2459

beanhunter - awh yeh just do it hun, i really didnt wna bd yesterday me and the bf werent in thew best of moods with each other and he was ill and tired and so was i
but we got to it and then today i found out i did O so im defo glad i did..
me and you r so close in outrcycles . this is first time ive ever had O pains i kinda like it in a weird way lol but i hope urs stop enought for u to BD.

scerena - Ha i didnt even get to go in the end,. i got ditched so he could go with his mate, oh well :( lol

daopdesign - yeh id say its negative but try again for def!
xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Holi2459 said:


> Ladies. good news. at my scan this morning my doc said she coudn't tell if any of my follies had got bigger but i had some fluid in my womb/uterus and my lining was how it should be. she said bascially i have all the signs (including my + opk) that i did O except for the follie. so she is pretty sure i did O.
> but im going for blood test next week just to check my levels :)
> i managed to BD last night right before bed so i was pretty much led down for 8 hours straight after lol we also used preseed. so im pretyy sure the lil tadpoles were in a good enough position to get swimming lol
> 
> 
> Loloshells - HI welcome. me and you are very similar with our cycles. :)
> 
> 
> im at work just quickly browsed the thread, so many newbies so i when i get some time i will try and catch up with u all :) xx

thats great news!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink-i hope all is ok! keep us updated!

Today i had my follicle scan...was GREAT NEWS!! I have 4 excellent follicle on the right side! Doctor said that i should hopefully be ovulating them over the weekend or monday at the lastest. Today is CD 14 and i have been having ovulation pain pretty bad. My digital opk was negative this morning, and i'm getting ready to do another one, i just have to wait for the urge to go!


----------



## missangie

TeddyBearPug said:


> prettyinpink-i hope all is ok! keep us updated!
> 
> Today i had my follicle scan...was GREAT NEWS!! I have 4 excellent follicle on the right side! Doctor said that i should hopefully be ovulating them over the weekend or monday at the lastest. Today is CD 14 and i have been having ovulation pain pretty bad. My digital opk was negative this morning, and i'm getting ready to do another one, i just have to wait for the urge to go!

woohoo! :happydance: GREAT news! Get to BDing, hope you get a pos OPK soon and catch that egg!


----------



## Lily7

Missangie, yes excited and nervous, are you going to start using opk's soon? I am going to although I mine sometimes go through phases of being almost positives for weeks at a time because of my pcos. I am not going to use the ones with the lines this time though, I bought some of the cbd ones with the smiley face. Hopefully 50mg does the trick for usd both. X


----------



## missangie

Lily, I used an OPK today and will use daily from here on out. I have the cheapo line ones that Im using and if it looks positive I am going to use one of the smiley face ones for confirmation. That way I dont use them all up so fast! 

Ive been told I dont have PCOS, no cysts on my ovaries and no other signs except that Im not ovulating on my own and I do have acne and always have. (my FSH level was normal, Im not overweight at all, no excess hair, etc) However I almost always seem to have an "almost positive" OPK which makes me think that maybe I do have PCOS ? Or maybe Im just being paranoid that there has to be something "wrong" with me other then I dont ovulate for some unknown reason!


----------



## MrsBrown

Hello Ladies, 

This is actually my first post ... My LMP was June 23 - 26, 2011. My Cycle is 33 Days. I took Clomid 50Mgs. for the first time on Day 5 - 9. Im supposed to ovulate July 5 - 10. When I used the bathroom today, I found that I had some egg white-like mucous. I am really hopeful that I will get pregnant. 

I will keep you guys updated as to if this clomid works.

Background::

I have a son that is 17 and 14. Had horomones checked and an HSG. My husband had an SA == all results were normal.

Please send me some Baby Dust. We have been TTC for over a year now.

Thanks~

Mrs. B


----------



## TeddyBearPug

MrsBrown said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> This is actually my first post ... My LMP was June 23 - 26, 2011. My Cycle is 33 Days. I took Clomid 50Mgs. for the first time on Day 5 - 9. Im supposed to ovulate July 5 - 10. When I used the bathroom today, I found that I had some egg white-like mucous. I am really hopeful that I will get pregnant.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated as to if this clomid works.
> 
> Background::
> 
> I have a son that is 17 and 14. Had horomones checked and an HSG. My husband had an SA == all results were normal.
> 
> Please send me some Baby Dust. We have been TTC for over a year now.
> 
> Thanks~
> 
> Mrs. B

Hello! :hi: :dust::dust: to you!


----------



## happycloud

Welcome MrsBrown!:happydance:


----------



## prettynpink29

Mszila- Welcome!! We are both on cd9!! I also took 100mg cd3-7!! When are you going to start doing opks??

LoloShells- Good Luck!! You must have wonderful self control to be able to hold out this long:)

Daopdesign- That tests look so incredibly almost positive!! You are so close!!! Keep testing and positing pictures:) 

Beanhunter- I hope you feel better! I have been under the weather today too! I hope you catch that eggy:)

Scerena- Thank you! How are you doing today? Have you started doing opks yet?

Holi2459- Congrats on your scan!!! That is wonderful news!!! So are you 1dpo today?? 

Lily7- congrats on getting AF! Well I guess that is never a congrats.. But atleast now you get to start your clomid and don&#8217;t have to wait any longer! I us cbd and I love them! I love seeing that smiley face:)

Missangie- Hi! Sounds like you have had all the rite tests done! If all your body needs is help with ovulating, then clomid could be your miracle drug!!

MrsBrown- Welcome!!! EWCM sounds promising! Were your 2 children conceived with clomid also?

TeddyBearPug- Hi! Congrats on your scan!!!! That is wonderful news!! Wow 4 excellent follicle!! Does that mean they will all be released?? How exciting!! 

happycloud- Hi! How are you doing today?:)

Hope I didn&#8217;t miss anyone xoxo:hugs:

Update for me- I am feeling a little better, thank you everyone for asking:) I think I am going to go ahead get an ultrasound on Monday or Tuesday just to make sure I don&#8217;t have something else going on and to check and see if clomid as worked for me:) Doctor wants to make sure my ovaries aren&#8217;t makin a bunch of crazy eggys!! I was not allowed to b&#8217;d for a whole week following my procedure! And yesterday was 1 week, so I guess I am gonna have to put aside the crappy feeling and get some!!! lol


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink-Glad you are feeling better! The doctor said its possible that all 4 eggs will be released, but its a slim chance of all getting fertilized. But he said it could happen. He asked how i would like quadtuplets and i was speechless for a minute! lol! I would be happy with twins, but 4...thats too many!!


----------



## scerena

Holi- aw get a friend to go see it with you- men! Lol! How are you feeling?

Teddybearpug- hey GOOD news! You mist be so happy! I would just bed from now everyday make sure you have a good chance of catching that eggy :) gl!
X


----------



## scerena

Prettynpink- I'm doing good thanks :) yes been doin opk's now I'm on my 3rd day today doing them- we was posting them the other day did you post one? Still no positive for me- what about you? I have my scan monday too :) but just keeping my fx'd and not gettin my hopes up, hope yours goes really well Hun 

Mrsbrown- welcome! I really hope the clomid has worked for you Hun fx'd 
X


----------



## Lily7

Missangie - I know they are really expensive, sounds like you have a good plan of avtion there. I seen my pcos on the screen when they done an internal scan, 1 ovary was completely fine and the other 1 was covered, I could have cried there and then bit instead I was doing that crazy swallowing thing to hold back the tears, let us know when you get a +opk

mrsbrown - welcome, this is a great thread, everyone is so encouraging and helpful

prettynpink - I am glad you are feeling better and good luck for your scan

afm - I woke up this morning and my pad was completely clear, went to the toilet and when I wiped....nothing! Where has af gone? Could I really have had a 1 day af? Or has it just not started yet? I am so confused as I though today was cd2 and I am to start clomid tonight! My consultant is away on holiday so I can't even ring him but he did say I was to count the first day of anything as cd1 as by the look of my uterus he didn't think I was in for much of an af and it prob wouldn't go full flow! Arrggh why can't my body just be normal! 

What do you girls think? We are thinking just to still count yesterday as cd1 and start clomid today as planned.

I am just so scared of messing up!

Babydust to all xx


----------



## daopdesign

Lily - I totally know where you are coming from. On the third month when AF arrived it lasted for only 2 days and wasn't even like a period! Was just like spotting really but I still took the Clomid on CD2. I don't think it's an issue as my doc wasn't concerned and that's why he moved the days from 5 to 2 x


----------



## scerena

Personally I would start it was ur one day bleed a full flow/ bright red? If he sai count anything as af I would then Hun as your lining may have been really thin and not alot to shred- up to you I wouldn't like to influence ur decision but if he said anything then I would. My af only lasts like 3-5 days now (use to be alot more) only 1-2 of them days are a heavyish flow now xx


----------



## daopdesign

MrsBrown said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> This is actually my first post ... My LMP was June 23 - 26, 2011. My Cycle is 33 Days. I took Clomid 50Mgs. for the first time on Day 5 - 9. Im supposed to ovulate July 5 - 10. When I used the bathroom today, I found that I had some egg white-like mucous. I am really hopeful that I will get pregnant.
> 
> I will keep you guys updated as to if this clomid works.
> 
> Background::
> 
> I have a son that is 17 and 14. Had horomones checked and an HSG. My husband had an SA == all results were normal.
> 
> Please send me some Baby Dust. We have been TTC for over a year now.
> 
> Thanks~
> 
> Mrs. B

Welcome and good luck MrsBrown, this months sounds very promising for you!


----------



## Lily7

Thanks girls, I am going to still take it as cd2 today. No it wasn't full flow but it was bright red.

So first day of clomid! And my first night of going out and having to make up an antobiotic story! X


----------



## scerena

Yh as long it wa bright red your ok :) woop you finally get started! The amount of times I've done the antibiotic story lol best one to ever use! X


----------



## Lily7

I know! I am not going to like having to do it as I am a terrible liar and I am never sick! but needs must!, hope everyone is having a nice Saturday xx


----------



## beanhunter

Lily can you drive? That's my favourite excuse as it's not really even a lie? 
Still feel ropey today with a sore throat but managed to bd last night and will tonight too. Pains have gone but temp still down and still some ewcm so don't think I've o yet but I'm so confused!


----------



## Holi2459

teddybearpug - thanks u hun. :) thats great news about ur scan. lets hope u dont end up having quads lol as much as it would be a blessing im sure u would be fine with 1 or 2 lol

i think it was lily who asked ? but yeh i guess i am 1DPO . awh how weird ive never been able to say that.

scerena - ha well i ended up just going for catch up casual non alco drink with a friend :) how did u find the film. my bf loved it. how r u feeling?

Mrs brown welcome :) babydust to u 

xx


----------



## SummerLily

hello ladies ! sorry i dont pop by very often !! im trying to keep away from forums but i just cant help myself haha !! 

hope your all doing well ! af was due today! but had a lot of cramping this morning and was sure she was coming but went to the toilet and it was just a lot of lotion like white cm !! but now all the cramping has stopped..... not sure why but well see what happens !! 

welcome mrs brown :flower: and im sorry if i dont say much to everyone else ! thought id apologise and explain as i have ME my brain fog is attrocious at times ! lol. didnt want you to think that i was just coming on and ignoring everyone ! xx


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug- I know what you mean!! But Quadtuplets would be amazing to me:) I would gladly accept 4 babies into my house if I could carry them to term without any complications (which would be not possible)!! I am on the smaller size and I know I would not have room for 4 babies!! Good Luck!! I hope atleast one is a sticky bean for you:)

Scerena- I didn&#8217;t see any of your pictures the other day, I will have to go back and look!! We both have our scans on Monday;) I am tried not to get my hopes up to, but too late for me, I already have:( I hope you get wonderful news!!!

Lily7- YAY!! Your starting clomid tomorrow:) Good Luck:) 

Holi2459- 1dpo for you!! How exciting:) 

SummerLily- I have heard that lotion like cm is a good thing!! Sounds promising for you:) 

Beanhunter- I manages to b&#8217;d last night too, even though I really wasn&#8217;t in the mood! I don&#8217;t know much about temping, but ewcm could mean you haven&#8217;t O&#8217;d yet. 

Daopdesign- What cd are you again? Your not added to the calendar!:) 

afm- I am feeling better today! Today is cd10 for me:) But I am afraid that I might not make I till Monday for my ultrasound! My opks are getting darker and I have already gotten high on cbfm! On cbfm my lines are almost the same color!! I will post picture later, but I fear I will O on Sunday or Monday.. Which will only be cd11 or cd12! Is that too soon?? I guess all the pains I was having yesterday were good though..


----------



## SummerLily

thanks pretty! im hoping its a good sign but im not feeling anything this moth - i dont feel pregnant .... :cry: and feel like i would know if i was ! 
my only symptoms are the cramping i had today making me think af was coming and then the cm ! oh ,, and when looking at my breasts theres very noticable blue veins going not just through my breasts but also through my areola ! which ive never noticed before my period but then i may just be wishful thinking !!

:happydance: for the OPk's getting darker though honey ! x


----------



## scerena

Hey all well im happy just been on a shopping spree in river island thank to oh :) No change with me just going to keep doing my opk's i swear theyre getting lighter?- should I post a pic? Im going to test later today about 8.30ish...

Holi- hey hun! yeh I found the film really good and so did oh! At least you ended up having a catch up with a friend though :) dont you love the joys of non alcoholic drinks lol!

summerlily- hey :) does your af usually come like clockwork? have you tested yet? The cm looks like a good sign fx'd for you hun!

prettynpink29- yes we both have our scans how exciting :) im still getting excited even though I havent had a positive opk yet which im thinking maybe I should get my hopes down.. I hope you get good news mondy what time is your scan? oh yeh we are different time difference arent we lol! Post a pic of your opks :) sounds like you better get bd'ing!
x


----------



## prettynpink29

so here are my opks from the last 3 days.. If you aren't familiar with cbfm sitcks, then you might not understand why I am so excited by this! But the way they work is they measure estrogen and LH.. So there is not control line, the first line is the estrogen line.. My estrogen line always is really dark unless I am close to ovulation.. Then it goes lite as the LH line goes darker:) When I get a peak they are the same color as the estrogen line is now:) If that makes any since lol 
The bottom one is my test from this morning.

Is anyone else using cbfm??
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3









pic2.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3









pic3.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## scerena

Hi I don't use one I was going to buy one and my fs said not to as I go and see them all the time for scans etc and my cycles are all over the place and heard they do not work properly with people like me lol. So I'm just an opk girl lol! Not quite sure how the work but good luck u seem excited :) xx


----------



## SummerLily

love the OPK's pretty they look great !! 

scerena - since i lost all the weight my period now comes between 28 and 31 days but being the first month of clomid i suppose anything could happen! 

although ive just had a horrid sharp pain above my left hip if that makes sence. went to the loo and when i wiped there was so discolouring on the tp. though i would check my cm which has been white and lotion like all day and now theres less lotiony stuff and what is it is sort of tinged light brownish. not sure what it is as i dont usually spot before a period comes, she just usually comes in full flow! maybe thats my new signs that shes on her way ! hope not its quite painful! 

x


----------



## welshgem

Hello girls, hope everyone I doing well? Im still on my phone as the laptop has been put into hiding whilst I've been revising for my next exam on Wednesday! I'm not feeling much hope that i'll pass but anyway, on cd7 today, last clomid pill was yesterday. Still getting the horrendous night sweats and hot flushes but they're manageable. For the past 2 days I have had more symptoms, my CM is wet, like really watery and lots of it and today I've been experiencing ovary pains/cramps on the right side. Same side that I got my strong follies last month. 

Talking of last cycle, I never did get my day-21 blood results back from the clinic! Not much point calling them up about it now but it's a shame not to know what's going on with my body. On the plus side, my opk's arrived. I used one yesterday and it was neg so will try again tomorrow. I know it's early but I don't want to miss anything! 
Xx


----------



## daopdesign

hey ladies, a bit random but have any of of you thought about taking a photo of your cervix? I came across that website beautiful cervix and it intrigued me to take a peak at mine! The photo basically showed what I think is a closed slit (because I had a birth it is not round) and it definitely looked closed. There was (sorry tmi) creamy white egg like cm around it so I'm pretty convinced I am not or no where ovulating as it wasn't super clear. Looks like that round did nothing but I have my FS apt 2 weeks. I'm just wondering if some of you should have a go as this can be a great indicator of ovulation instead of them sticks where you could miss the surge! x


----------



## scerena

My opks- what do you think? Theyre getting darker... do you think I might get a positive soon?
x
 



Attached Files:







008.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## scerena

summerlily- Aw hun, when do you think you are going to test if you dont get af?

hey welshgem- Im the same I use opks constantly hun lol! good luck in your exams :) good luck this cycle :)

daopdesign- sounds like a good idea but after 2 years of ttc I still dont know where my cervix is lol 
xx


----------



## Holi2459

scerena - they r def getting darker :) yay
xx


----------



## scerena

They're aren't they I hope it gets darker :/ that's the darkest one I've ever had how's u?x


----------



## nevernormal

Hey! I'm going to join this thread. I'm on CD106. Yesterday I started on 10 days of prometrium to induce AF, then once it comes I'm taking 100 mg clomid on CD4-7. The doctor did some bloodwork while I was there (yesterday) but I don't know the results of that yet. So far it doesn't seem like she's going to monitor me a whole lot... just the first cycle with clomid she wants to do CD21 bloodwork.... can't wait to get started!


----------



## scerena

Welcome nevernormal! Good luck getting started on ur cycle :) x


----------



## MrsBrown

prettynpink29 said:


> Mszila- Welcome!! We are both on cd9!! I also took 100mg cd3-7!! When are you going to start doing opks??
> 
> LoloShells- Good Luck!! You must have wonderful self control to be able to hold out this long:)
> 
> Daopdesign- That tests look so incredibly almost positive!! You are so close!!! Keep testing and positing pictures:)
> 
> Beanhunter- I hope you feel better! I have been under the weather today too! I hope you catch that eggy:)
> 
> Scerena- Thank you! How are you doing today? Have you started doing opks yet?
> 
> Holi2459- Congrats on your scan!!! That is wonderful news!!! So are you 1dpo today??
> 
> Lily7- congrats on getting AF! Well I guess that is never a congrats.. But atleast now you get to start your clomid and dont have to wait any longer! I us cbd and I love them! I love seeing that smiley face:)
> 
> Missangie- Hi! Sounds like you have had all the rite tests done! If all your body needs is help with ovulating, then clomid could be your miracle drug!!
> *
> MrsBrown- Welcome!!! EWCM sounds promising! Were your 2 children conceived with clomid also?*
> 
> TeddyBearPug- Hi! Congrats on your scan!!!! That is wonderful news!! Wow 4 excellent follicle!! Does that mean they will all be released?? How exciting!!
> 
> happycloud- Hi! How are you doing today?:)
> 
> Hope I didnt miss anyone xoxo:hugs:
> 
> Update for me- I am feeling a little better, thank you everyone for asking:) I think I am going to go ahead get an ultrasound on Monday or Tuesday just to make sure I dont have something else going on and to check and see if clomid as worked for me:) Doctor wants to make sure my ovaries arent makin a bunch of crazy eggys!! I was not allowed to bd for a whole week following my procedure! And yesterday was 1 week, so I guess I am gonna have to put aside the crappy feeling and get some!!! lol


No, I never used clomid until now. I had my two sons at age 18 and 21 .. Now im 35 (36 in Oct) so my eggs are probably scrambled .. with cheese! :winkwink:


----------



## Lily7

Hi Girls

Beanhunter - yes I drive, it wasn't too bad, didn't feel like a real liar, just a white one. Hope you feel better soon, do you use opk's? 

prettynpink - I started today! I am on days 2-6, so far so good, but I only took my first one around 8pm and its 11:30 pm now so I suppose there is still time for the side effects to kick in! sorry I am not familiar with the cbfm sticks, but good luck!

summerlily - when are you planning to test? good luck!

scerena - the opk's look great! good luck for Monday

welshgem - good luck for this cycle, that has to be a good sign that you are feeling it on the same side as last time right?

nevernormal - welcome! I just came off a 119 day cycle with the help of provera and onto my first clomid cycle aswell, good luck!

afm - I took my first ever clomid pill today, I have everything crossed!

xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks lily :) do you think I have a chance of ovulating? And thanks for the good luck :)
Woop your first pill! Officially a clomid girl now :) any side effects or anything?x


----------



## Lily7

Yes, I definately think you are going to ovulate.....and very soon and they should be able to confirm it for you at your scan on Monday!! so pleased for you!

I know! the first one! no, I have been fine so far, I only took it at around 8pm though, do you think if I was going to have any side effects i would have started feeling it by now?

x


----------



## daopdesign

lol


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena-your opks look good! i'm sure you will ovulate soon!

I'm still testing with negatives. I will post some pics tomorrow. I tested 3 times today and the one midday looks like maybe it could be + but idk, the one tonight was lighter than earlier. I really hate these wondfo opks!


----------



## mszila

prettynpink29 said:


> Mszila- Welcome!! We are both on cd9!! I also took 100mg cd3-7!! When are you going to start doing opks??
> 
> LoloShells- Good Luck!! You must have wonderful self control to be able to hold out this long:)
> 
> Daopdesign- That tests look so incredibly almost positive!! You are so close!!! Keep testing and positing pictures:)
> 
> Beanhunter- I hope you feel better! I have been under the weather today too! I hope you catch that eggy:)
> 
> Scerena- Thank you! How are you doing today? Have you started doing opks yet?
> 
> Holi2459- Congrats on your scan!!! That is wonderful news!!! So are you 1dpo today??
> 
> Lily7- congrats on getting AF! Well I guess that is never a congrats.. But atleast now you get to start your clomid and dont have to wait any longer! I us cbd and I love them! I love seeing that smiley face:)
> 
> Missangie- Hi! Sounds like you have had all the rite tests done! If all your body needs is help with ovulating, then clomid could be your miracle drug!!
> 
> MrsBrown- Welcome!!! EWCM sounds promising! Were your 2 children conceived with clomid also?
> 
> TeddyBearPug- Hi! Congrats on your scan!!!! That is wonderful news!! Wow 4 excellent follicle!! Does that mean they will all be released?? How exciting!!
> 
> happycloud- Hi! How are you doing today?:)
> 
> Hope I didnt miss anyone xoxo:hugs:
> 
> Update for me- I am feeling a little better, thank you everyone for asking:) I think I am going to go ahead get an ultrasound on Monday or Tuesday just to make sure I dont have something else going on and to check and see if clomid as worked for me:) Doctor wants to make sure my ovaries arent makin a bunch of crazy eggys!! I was not allowed to bd for a whole week following my procedure! And yesterday was 1 week, so I guess I am gonna have to put aside the crappy feeling and get some!!! lol


Hello ladies! :) 
Been so busy with work lately. Anyway I had the worst cramps ever on cd10 and 11, I just wanted to curl up in bed all day. They cramps intensified at night and disappear in the morn, arrgh. Oh, plus the mood swings!
Pretty-I havent tried any opks yet, was thinking of doing one today :) Do u have any cramps?


----------



## scerena

Hey girls!
Lily- thanks tryig not to get my hopes up just hoping today's ones won't be lighter.. I'm not sure I think it took me about 24 hours before I felt any side effects last cycle- but you might not get any like me this cycle :)

Teddybearpug- please post yours I would like to see them :) I do hope I ovulate I really do 

How are all you girls doing anyway?
Xx


----------



## SummerLily

hello ladies :flower:

Af got me this morning :cry: had some brownish spotting last night which is unusual for me but then woke this morning with some light pink when wiping whch has now gone to bright red so today is my cd1! at least it came on time ! was worried that the clomid might lengthen it ! 

will be starting my second cycle tommorow ! days 2-6 , fingers crossed nwo its in my system it will work !! 

gl ladies xx


----------



## scerena

Hey summerlily sorry to hear af come :(
But the only good thing about seeing af is that clomid didn't lengthen your cycle, fx'd for next round for you like you said it might work better now that the clomid is in your body :)
Xx


----------



## beanhunter

Summerlily - sorry the :witch: got you. Keeping my fingers crossed this will e your cycle. 

Lily7 - glad your night out went well. I don't use opk's at the mo. I'm already obsessed enough and also temping so think it'd just make me even more crazy to tru something else. It is tempting though! 

Scerena - looking good. When are you next testing?

I'm still full of cold but feeling generally better. Take That was fab, had a good dance and sing before getting back and bd again! Am staying at my sisters and flipping forgot my thermometer so had to use hers which is obv different but don't think my temps have gone up yet. Last time they went up day 15 so starting to think maybe the clomid hasn't done it's thing this month. My husband starts nights tomorrow so bd from mon will be more of a challenge. I guess we should try again tonight right? What should I do??


----------



## scerena

Hey beanhunter :)
Glad you had a good time!
I would try and bd as much as you can, aw you might ovulate a bit later maybe???
I've just tested looks a bit lighter I will wait until tonight as I fell back to sleep so not sure if my urine was diluted enough ad it was only about 2hours max sine I had been for a pee. But not getting my hopes up it will get any stronger after seeing that though 
X


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls!

Scerena - thanks, when are you doing another opk?

Summerlily - sorry af got you, we are going to be really close in cycles, I am cd3 today taking days 2-6, what mg are you on? I am on 50mg

beanhunter - glad you had a good time at take that, fx it does do its thing for you, might just be later than last time

x


----------



## Lily7

ah scerena I think we posted at the same time there, let us know how you get on tonight with your opk

x


----------



## scerena

Ha yh I think we did lol!
I will def let you know later what my opk is like :)
X


----------



## Lily7

good luck! x


----------



## SummerLily

hi lily i am also on 50mg taking days 2-6! :happydance: everyone seems to be really close on cycles ! i was feeling really disheartened this morning but now im rather looking forward to the next month ahead . apart from the hot flashes , headache and nausea ! xx


----------



## Lily7

I'm sure you were feeling down, but just think, now you have another chance, I am taking my second pill tonight cd3 so there is only 2 days between us. Hopefully we will both be lucky, I hope I don't get any of those symptoms, so far so good, but I am a worrier and if I dont get anything I will be thinking its not working! I can't win, I torture myself daily! Think we are all in the same boat x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls relaxing day for me today ff put me at 3dpo woopp stay away :af: going to try and keep my self busy and try and not think to much about it x x x


----------



## star25

Hi, im due to start 50mg clomid nxt cycle 2-6, just wondered if anyones knows if its ok to takes vitamins with the clomid? At the moment im taking vitamin c, omega 3 fish oil, folic acid and evening primrose oil, I dont want to risk taking anything that might mess up the clomid so not going to take the evening primrose, just wondering about the other vitamins?
Thank u!
xx


----------



## Holi2459

oh im soo busy today but i thought id just check in

summerlily - sorry to hear about af but hey now u now it all works and u can get excited for next cycle.

scerena - im good thanks hun 2dpo and im already depreseed about the 2ww :( mehh!! please let me no how ur scan goes, PM me straight away 

lily- lily ive never ever had side effects and i O this cycle . so hopefully ull be like be and SE free

xxx


----------



## SummerLily

lily ~ yeah im the same . i worry when i get the side effects that it will be a lot worse but then if i didnt get any id only worry that it wasnt working ! lol. im trying to relax and take it easy but its so hard when everything about my life is focused on trying to get pregnant ! lol. im hoping this is our lucky cycle too! come on , july has to be a lucky month !!

caz ~ good news about the DPO ! im thinking of heading swimming soon to try and take my mind off things. 

hi star ! ~ im taking pregnacare with my cycles , has a bit of everything in it and all at the right levels :) . cant see vitamins doing any harm though ? .x


----------



## Lily7

Thanks holi, that's good to know x


----------



## Lily7

Fingers crossed summer lily x


----------



## scerena

hey :)

star25- the vitamins are fine I take a multi vitamin :) good luck with your first cycle make sure to keep us updated!

holi- oh poor you I hate the tww! but we will try and entertain you to keep your mind off it :) yeh I will def message you straight away and let you know- loosing hope now though as this mornings opk is not as dark...

caz and bob- I see youre in the tww wait then, enjoy your relaxing day im doing the same now the housework is done :)

xx


----------



## scerena

Todays opk :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 5









008.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SummerLily

question about OPK'S - i know people usually have 2 lines for a few days but how do you know which day you ovulated?? is it when the 2 lines are at thier complete darkest or when you test and one of the lins has gone you take that as 1dpo??

sorry ! tad confused! x


----------



## beanhunter

Grrrr. Checked my temp again at 1030 on sisters thermometer and it had gone up but then just got home and checked on mine and it was back down. I hate how confusing this is. So frustrating as really after tonight won't be able to bd until Friday as husband on nights and leaves before I get home. Feel like my body is conspiring against me getting pregnant.


----------



## Lily7

Yay scerena!!

beanhunter - sorry I don't know anything about temps

x


----------



## scerena

Lily- I posted it in the ovulation test section and everyone reacons theyre positive :) I hope so!
Well I have my scan tomorrow so I guess I will find out then!

Beanhunter I dont temp either so I wouldnt be abe to help sorry- I brought a thermometor and never used it lol!

summerlily- I think its after your darkest line and then when it gets fainter im not 100% sure though as this is only my second cycle using them hun
x


----------



## prettynpink29

My test from last night... Almost positive!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sunset30

I always ovulate on 100mg of clomid. I conceived a baby girl last year. Now we're trying for baby number 2 and I'm currently 3 days into my 2 week wait.

"SUMMERLILY", I use OPK's also to help me detect ovulation. You will ovulate 24 to 36 hours after the first positive OPK.


----------



## scerena

:happydance: yay prettynpink :)
We might be able to go into the tww wait together and symptom spot...
Im not getting my hopes up that I am ovulating until my scan tomorrow- if ythey confirm it then I will be happy...

BUT I think Im out I only bd on weds and fri (as I was doing every other day) wanted to bd last night but had my nephew over (hes 11) so didnt want to risk him hearing anything lol! My opks looked kind of positive yesterday and today... So I dont think I have bd enough this cycle what do you girls think?

sunset30- Im on 100mg clomid its nice to hear a success story :)
x


----------



## Lily7

Scerena I def think that's positive, just bd tonight and tomorrow night, hopefully they confirm tomorrow

Prettynpink, I think yours is positive too

Good luck !!!


----------



## scerena

Thats what im hoping :)
How are you today anyway lily?
x


----------



## beanhunter

I reckon tonight should be fine scerena. Know what you mean tho-was at my little sisters (ok she's 26 but still my little sis) and we were anxious about being overheard. Kind of made it fun for a change though :blush:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink-I would think yours is positive?! I'm really hating the wondfo brand now! i'm so confused on my opks!!

Scerena-yours looks great too! i'm sure you will ovulate this month! you should be ok with the bd'ing just make sure you do it today and tomorrow to cover all bases! I hope you have great news at your appt tomorrow!


----------



## scerena

teddybearpug- thanks hun would you say positive? And thanks for the gl for tomorrows appointment hun Im scared of going lol! Im definately going to bed today and tomorrow now to make sure :) Im probably going to do another opk within the next hour. I hope its good news! How are you today?x


----------



## LoloShells

I was crampy all evening and once I laid down in bed at about 1 am the cramping got really intense then had this sharp pain in my lower back (basically right where the cramping in the front was) I had to grit my teeth and curl my toes it hurt so bad... but then it was gone. Never felt anything like it. Implantation? Perhaps!


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- I think we will be in the 2ww together!!:) But I don&#8217;t think I am going to go into the 2ww section! I loves this thread so much that I am gonna stay rite here:) Your opk is definitely positive!!! You better get some girl! You still have time:) I wasn&#8217;t able to have sex for one week following my procedure, so Friday was the first time this cycle.. Then we are going to tonight, tomorrow and probably the next day just in case:) 

Lily7- Do you really think that is positive?? I am confused now:/

TeddyBearPug- I am not sure now! I hate the wondfos too! But decided to use them just cause I have so many! Last cycle my lh line got darker than the control.. So that is all I have to go by.. Post your opk pics!! I want to seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## scerena

Loloshells- oooh i hope so fx'd for you :thumbup: Sounds like a horrible pain you had though :( hopefully it will mean something very soon :)
x


----------



## scerena

prettynpink- Im staying right here too I dont go to the tww section I think now I have all you girlies I will stay put :)
I think im going to bd on the same days you have said too :) lets hope its enough and we get these BFP's rolling in :)
x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

anyone know how to upload pics from their phone onto this website? i hate technology!


----------



## LoloShells

I don't think you guys need to go anywhere, seeing as how its a clomid thread, clomid users wanna stalk you til you get your BFP. Gives others hope :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- Yea! I feel the same way:) I hope we do get these BFP&#8217;s rolling!!! If I bd the next 3 days, then I will have no regrets!! I will have done everything I possibly could for this cycle. We used preseed for the first time the other night and I bought softcups, but I don&#8217;t like the softcups at all&#8230; They are just not for me.. Have you tried preseed??


----------



## LoloShells

TeddyBearPug said:


> anyone know how to upload pics from their phone onto this website? i hate technology!

I go to ImageShack.com and upload the image. Then just copy the forum code and paste in your post.


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug- I don&#8217;t know how!!:( But I hope someone can help you because I really want to see them!

LoloShells- Thanks!! I don&#8217;t know if I will give others hope, but I feel great staying here with all you lovely ladies:)


----------



## LoloShells

prettynpink29 said:


> Scerena- Yea! I feel the same way:) I hope we do get these BFPs rolling!!! If I bd the next 3 days, then I will have no regrets!! I will have done everything I possibly could for this cycle. We used preseed for the first time the other night and I bought softcups, but I dont like the softcups at all They are just not for me.. Have you tried preseed??

I've used preseed for every bd this cycle except day 11 as I didn't buy it yet.


----------



## scerena

prettynpink- I use conceive plus :) I was going to get soft cups but I dont know where my cervix is (i know dumb right) lol! So Im going to make sure I use it tonight and tmorrow too :)
We have done all we can and we will carry on- lets hope it all works out for us!

Teddybearpug- no i dont have a clue i have to connect my phone to the laptop to upload- stupid iPhone thought they would be able to do it!
x


----------



## LoloShells

If youre trying to get the pic from your phone to your computer you can text the pic to your email address


----------



## TeddyBearPug

lets see if this works! i cant remember which one is today, but last month this was as dark as the opk got but it was a different brand.


https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/cimg3319w.jpg/

https://https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/cimg3317j.jpg/
try this again


----------



## scerena

I couldnt help myself I had to test one last time for today to make sure its right the newest opk is the one furthest on the right on both pics... SORRY to post again x
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3









009.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TeddyBearPug

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/cimg3317j.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/cimg3319w.jpg/


----------



## TeddyBearPug

dangit it didn't work! i will have to try later. My husband is pestering me to go out to eat! will try again as soon as i get back!


----------



## prettynpink29

I was going to use conceive plus, but by the time it would have gotten here it would have been next weeka nd ttoo late! So I just decided to go buy preseed to try this cycle. It didn't really feel any different to either of us. Lol But will probably keep using it anyways.. I noticed that clomid has kind of 'dryed' me up thought. Not very much CM at all this cycle.. Is that normal??


----------



## scerena

It's normal for clomid to do that. Yeh I really like conceive plus so does oh! They both do the same job anyway don't they! X


----------



## Lily7

scerena said:


> Thats what im hoping :)
> How are you today anyway lily?
> x

I am fine thankyou, was feeling quite down earlier but ok now, I am feeling confident for you this cycle...fx

prettynpink - it looks positive to me in the pic, if you aren't sure do another one later and tomorrow to see if they get even more darker, good luck huni

You girls must be so happy to know that clomid has done its job! good luck girls, I am as excited for yous and everyone else on this thread as I am for myself! :hugs:

x


----------



## scerena

Why was you feeling down earlier?
And thanks hun bless you u have more faith than what I do for this cycle :) hope it's doing its job I really do! Where in your cycle are you now?
X


----------



## Lily7

Aw just the usual ttc stuff going round and round in my head! lol you know how it is! and a girl earlier really pee'd me off but all ok now thankyou.

I think everything is looking really hopeful for you, please update as soon as you can after your appt tomorrow, what time do you have to go at?

I am CD3 today and af is nearly completely gone! he did say I wasn't to expect much of a period, took my second pill there at 8pm.

x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i had to upload the hard way! here are the 2 recent opk's. I think maybe it is positive because last cycle i didn't get a strong line but i definitely ovulated. I had to base my ovulation off my darkest opk then. So what do you think?

ones yesterday and the other is today.
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 6









opk3.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 6


----------



## scerena

Me and oh have had a row so no bd'ing for me he's ruined this month!!! Sorry I'm so angry just needed someone to talk to x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Me and oh have had a row so no bd'ing for me he's ruined this month!!! Sorry I'm so angry just needed someone to talk to x

aww, i'm sorry :hugs: maybe you can have make-up sex soon and it will be the good kind!? i hope it turns around quickly so you don't miss out this month. Can i ask what it was about?


----------



## scerena

Hi teddybearpug- we had a bicker over nothing really last night- this morning he just went out and I haven't heard from him all day not even a text- then I just saw him come from his friends house like WTF why hasn't he text or phoned all day it's now 10pm! I told him last night that we need to bed tonite- right now I want to kill him! It's not like him to do this, Sorry I'm so angry x


----------



## mummygabby

Hi new to this an totally confused to all this ttc wil lgive u my history mirena removed Aug 2010 and no AF's referred to gynae had a laproscopy and hyterscopy in Feb'11 got bfp in March 2011 and then a missed miscarriage in April still no AF to this day hav taken provera gynae doc says womb is thin and looks fine on thursday did opk test as i was to start clomid on friday although test showed positive went to doc for advice said not to start clomid keep on testing and got a different brand and it was negative so totally confused as to whether r not i had ovulated and dont know were i am in cycle anyone else with similiar problems any advice greatly appreciated sorry this is so long


----------



## Lily7

scerena said:


> Hi teddybearpug- we had a bicker over nothing really last night- this morning he just went out and I haven't heard from him all day not even a text- then I just saw him come from his friends house like WTF why hasn't he text or phoned all day it's now 10pm! I told him last night that we need to bed tonite- right now I want to kill him! It's not like him to do this, Sorry I'm so angry x

I totally understand you being angry with him, if you think you have anything to apologise for then do it and then he should aswell, even if you feel like ignoring him for a while because you need his :spermy::spermy::spermy: lol (I hope my little pics cheered you up a bit) But seriously ask him what is going on and why he has went awol all day, I hope you get it sorted hun xx :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Teddybearpug - I am not so sure about these ones, If these are darker than last time when you did ovulate then it is possible, everyones body is different, do you maybe have a cbd one to confirm with, you know the ones with the smiley face, it takes all the guess work away, I hope it is positive xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks lily lol you have cheered me up especially your pics lol :)
Well I was going to and then I stopped myself I'm always texting him when we argue and I'm not today he knows we needed to bd today and if he doesn't come back soon then he has proved exactly how selfish he is to be honest x


----------



## Lily7

scerena said:


> Thanks lily lol you have cheered me up especially your pics lol :)
> Well I was going to and then I stopped myself I'm always texting him when we argue and I'm not today he knows we needed to bd today and if he doesn't come back soon then he has proved exactly how selfish he is to be honest x

You are completely right, I would be exactly the same as you! I hope he does come back, he knows how important it is so I am sure he will, hope you are ok x


----------



## Lily7

mummygabby said:


> Hi new to this an totally confused to all this ttc wil lgive u my history mirena removed Aug 2010 and no AF's referred to gynae had a laproscopy and hyterscopy in Feb'11 got bfp in March 2011 and then a missed miscarriage in April still no AF to this day hav taken provera gynae doc says womb is thin and looks fine on thursday did opk test as i was to start clomid on friday although test showed positive went to doc for advice said not to start clomid keep on testing and got a different brand and it was negative so totally confused as to whether r not i had ovulated and dont know were i am in cycle anyone else with similiar problems any advice greatly appreciated sorry this is so long

Hi there! :flower:

So did the provera bring on af successfully? if so what CD are you on?


----------



## star25

Hi, thanx for reply about vits, hope everyones doing ok, Im waiting for next cycle to start my clomid, want to have an extra month on the folic acid and my DH on his vits to make sure his swimmers are in top condition!
Will keep you all updated when I start and will keep track of this thread to see how you ladies are doing and hopefully see lots of BFP's soon!
xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Lily7 said:


> Teddybearpug - I am not so sure about these ones, If these are darker than last time when you did ovulate then it is possible, everyones body is different, do you maybe have a cbd one to confirm with, you know the ones with the smiley face, it takes all the guess work away, I hope it is positive xx

yeah i have clearblue digitals but even last month i didn't get my smiley and i tested twice a day with them too! i wonder if i got a defective box? i will try again later. I'm so glad i was using the cheap opks from walgreens at the time or i never would have had anything to base it off!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena-sorry to hear you OH went AWOL on you! :hugs: I hope it all worked out. If he knows you need to :sex: thats shitty of him to ignore you all day! Good luck at your scan!


----------



## Lily7

TeddyBearPug said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Teddybearpug - I am not so sure about these ones, If these are darker than last time when you did ovulate then it is possible, everyones body is different, do you maybe have a cbd one to confirm with, you know the ones with the smiley face, it takes all the guess work away, I hope it is positive xx
> 
> yeah i have clearblue digitals but even last month i didn't get my smiley and i tested twice a day with them too! i wonder if i got a defective box? i will try again later. I'm so glad i was using the cheap opks from walgreens at the time or i never would have had anything to base it off!Click to expand...

you know your body better than anyone and if you know you ovulated last time and these ones are darker than then you have a really good reason for basing your positive on this, do you get scanned or bloods or anything from the dr to confirm also?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Lily7 said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Teddybearpug - I am not so sure about these ones, If these are darker than last time when you did ovulate then it is possible, everyones body is different, do you maybe have a cbd one to confirm with, you know the ones with the smiley face, it takes all the guess work away, I hope it is positive xx
> 
> yeah i have clearblue digitals but even last month i didn't get my smiley and i tested twice a day with them too! i wonder if i got a defective box? i will try again later. I'm so glad i was using the cheap opks from walgreens at the time or i never would have had anything to base it off!Click to expand...
> 
> you know your body better than anyone and if you know you ovulated last time and these ones are darker than then you have a really good reason for basing your positive on this, do you get scanned or bloods or anything from the dr to confirm also?Click to expand...

Yeah, i had my scan on CD 14 and my doctor said i should be getting my positive over the weekend or Monday. The reason i'm stressing over it so much is because he wants us to :sex: the day of the + and the day after! Last month i missed and didn't get to :sex: the right days because i was depending on the clearblue digital to smile at me!! I've used it several months and never had a problem so idk what the deal is! Last cycle i based my ovulation on the darkest opk i had and had blood taken 7 days after that which confirmed my ovulation and i had a good one. Its just driving my crazy not being able to pick up the surge!


----------



## happycloud

beanhunter said:


> Grrrr. Checked my temp again at 1030 on sisters thermometer and it had gone up but then just got home and checked on mine and it was back down. I hate how confusing this is. So frustrating as really after tonight won't be able to bd until Friday as husband on nights and leaves before I get home. Feel like my body is conspiring against me getting pregnant.

Beanhunter- my understanding is that you should always take your temperature before you stand up in the morning (before going to the bathroom or especially getting a drink), around the same time, on the same thermometer everyday. I keep mine on the bedside table and aim for around 8:30.


----------



## Lily7

TeddyBearPug said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Teddybearpug - I am not so sure about these ones, If these are darker than last time when you did ovulate then it is possible, everyones body is different, do you maybe have a cbd one to confirm with, you know the ones with the smiley face, it takes all the guess work away, I hope it is positive xx
> 
> yeah i have clearblue digitals but even last month i didn't get my smiley and i tested twice a day with them too! i wonder if i got a defective box? i will try again later. I'm so glad i was using the cheap opks from walgreens at the time or i never would have had anything to base it off!Click to expand...
> 
> you know your body better than anyone and if you know you ovulated last time and these ones are darker than then you have a really good reason for basing your positive on this, do you get scanned or bloods or anything from the dr to confirm also?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, i had my scan on CD 14 and my doctor said i should be getting my positive over the weekend or Monday. The reason i'm stressing over it so much is because he wants us to :sex: the day of the + and the day after! Last month i missed and didn't get to :sex: the right days because i was depending on the clearblue digital to smile at me!! I've used it several months and never had a problem so idk what the deal is! Last cycle i based my ovulation on the darkest opk i had and had blood taken 7 days after that which confirmed my ovulation and i had a good one. Its just driving my crazy not being able to pick up the surge!Click to expand...

Well if he said over the weekend or monday then i would get to it if I were you, tonight and tomorrow and the next day just to be sure, I hope you get it, I really do hun x :hugs:


----------



## missangie

TeddyBearPug said:


> i had to upload the hard way! here are the 2 recent opk's. I think maybe it is positive because last cycle i didn't get a strong line but i definitely ovulated. I had to base my ovulation off my darkest opk then. So what do you think?
> 
> ones yesterday and the other is today.

yesterdays seem darker then today but both dont look positive! :shrug: Hope you see a distinct positive soon!!!

Scerena, sorry you and your man arent on the best of terms, I hope its a thing of the past soon! Hopefully he realizes why you are upset with him


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- I just want to say I know how you feel! My DP and I got into a huge fight earlier about nothing really either!!! Now we are not speaking to each other and I certainly am not in the mood to bd with him!!! I am so angry and upset rite now that all I can do is cry:( Horrible timing isn't it...... 
I hope you are ok.. You can PM me if you like.


----------



## missangie

alright ladies, I have been having some weird cramping this evening. On CD9 and 10 it was very very light cramping and today (CD11) I havent had any until this evening and they are pretty painful, not so much that I feel like I need to take something but enough where I want a heating pad. Ive been taking 2 tsp Robitussin 3x a day and havent noticed any CM but its not dry, its watery just not a lot and definitely not EW. My OPKs are negative but todays is darker then yesterday. I am SO hoping I O within the next 4 or 5 days.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i took this pic at 10pm. I think its positive? What do you think? OH is saying he's not feeling good and doesn't want to BD!! :growlmad: i hope he comes through, or he will be woken up early in the morning!!
 



Attached Files:







4-D102425C-1589205-800.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TeddyBearPug

missangie said:


> alright ladies, I have been having some weird cramping this evening. On CD9 and 10 it was very very light cramping and today (CD11) I havent had any until this evening and they are pretty painful, not so much that I feel like I need to take something but enough where I want a heating pad. Ive been taking 2 tsp Robitussin 3x a day and havent noticed any CM but its not dry, its watery just not a lot and definitely not EW. My OPKs are negative but todays is darker then yesterday. I am SO hoping I O within the next 4 or 5 days.

i usually get bad O pain 2-3 days before O. I'm sure you are close! Keep BD'ing!


----------



## missangie

TeddyBearPug said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> alright ladies, I have been having some weird cramping this evening. On CD9 and 10 it was very very light cramping and today (CD11) I havent had any until this evening and they are pretty painful, not so much that I feel like I need to take something but enough where I want a heating pad. Ive been taking 2 tsp Robitussin 3x a day and havent noticed any CM but its not dry, its watery just not a lot and definitely not EW. My OPKs are negative but todays is darker then yesterday. I am SO hoping I O within the next 4 or 5 days.
> 
> i usually get bad O pain 2-3 days before O. I'm sure you are close! Keep BD'ing!Click to expand...

I have NEVER in my life felt/noticed O pain before. (probably since when I was Oing regulary I wasnt TTC so I didnt think anything of it) I hope it is O pain that Im having! thanks for the encouragement :flower:


----------



## LoloShells

Looks positive teddy. GL!


----------



## missangie

TeddyBearPug said:


> i took this pic at 10pm. I think its positive? What do you think? OH is saying he's not feeling good and doesn't want to BD!! :growlmad: i hope he comes through, or he will be woken up early in the morning!!

looks positive to me! You need to seduce that man! :thumbup:


----------



## missangie

:hugs:prettyinpink, I hope you and your OH have sorted things out, I hope you are okay!


----------



## scerena

Morning ladies 
hi mummygabby- sorry I didnt realise you wrote on here last night, welcome!

thanks teddybearpug and lily for the support- he decided to crawl home at 1.30 i ignored his text that he forget his keys and I didnt let him in until 3.30- nasty I know I could have left him all night though lol but I told him Im letting him in as Im not selfish like he is- so we didnt bd last night thanks to him I never knew he could be like that! Well I told him he can drive me to my scan and he slept in the front room- so things are not looking good- I just hope they improve throughout the day- in a way Im in 2 minds wether I want them to or not to be honest now after last night... And teddybearpug- that is a nice positive :) woop!

missangie- thanks hun I hope it sorts itself but Im not 100% sure I can let something like that go I will see how I feel when he takes me to my scan...I hope you get a positive very soon :) gl and get to bd'ing :)


prettynpink- aw hun- crap isnt it! I hope you and oh worked things out? Rubbish timing I hope when I go to the scan they say Im due to ovulate but havent yet... Things keep happening the same to us- our cycles are very close and now we have both argued... :hugs:

x


----------



## julybabe84

Hi I'd like to join in after 5 days of extremely light pale brown spotting I finally have something I can call day 1. So I am now starting my first round of clomid. I have PCOS and have been given 50mg to take day 2 - 6. I need to phone hospital today to arrange an internal scan. I am worried they might tell me to skip this cycle as according to the ticker I have made up I will be on holiday when I am due to ovulate so they wont be able to do the second scan to determine if I did ovulate or not. I hope they let me take it I couldn't wait another 2.5 - 3 months to start again.

I am nervous and excited about it.


----------



## Lily7

Teddybear - that is def a positive, get to it girl !

Missangie - hopeully you are about to ovulate!

Scerena - I am sorry you didn't get to bd last night

pretty - I hop you and oh are ok

welcome to anyone new and sorry to anyone I missed out

x


----------



## scerena

Julybabe84- welcome and good luck!

Lily- it's ok I just won't hold much hope for this cycle now- off to the hospital in a min I'll let u knw how I get on 
X


----------



## Lily7

Good luck at the hospital hun, I hope your oh does some serious grovelling x


----------



## Holi2459

Just popped on to say good luck scerena :). I will catch up with all u ladies shortly xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks girls for to go bk thurs. My lining is nice and thick, my right ovary has got a 10/11mm follicle she said I should ovulate hopefully weds or thurs it should grow... So don't know why my opk's were telling me I ovulated lol! But hopefully this round works fx'd :) xx


----------



## Holi2459

Yay :) r u and the bf ok now scerena. ? Let's hope u can get bd'ing :).


Teddy - that's was a def positive xxx


----------



## Holi2459

welcome all newbies there are quite a few now :) xxx


girls - im 3dpo and im getting cramps and have slightly brown cm. its too early too see implantation bleeding isnt it? xxx


----------



## scerena

I'm hoping I ovulate she said I should... :) we are going to sit down and speak in a bit x


----------



## scerena

Yh we r kind of ok now gonna go for lunch with him ina min, ooooooh sounds promising Hun :) I'm excited for you!
X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just been matalan with oh mum why she got some holiday bits been the gym done light exercise been round the field with me dogs now chilling before i do tea 4dpo x x x


----------



## beanhunter

Glad it went well scerena and that you haven't missed o. My temp is still down and bow cd16. O was cd14 last cycle so feel like the clomid hasn't worked this month.
Few twinges today but cm has dried up. We bd the last 3 days so dunno what to do now. Feeling very down.


----------



## LoloShells

Holi2459 said:


> welcome all newbies there are quite a few now :) xxx
> 
> 
> girls - im 3dpo and im getting cramps and have slightly brown cm. its too early too see implantation bleeding isnt it? xxx

Some women experience ovulation spotting. If its brown then it could be from ovulation a day or two ago and is just now showing itself.


----------



## Lily7

Yay scerena, hope you have a nice lunch and get bding soon! 

Beanhunter, it might just be later this time, hold on in there

X


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug- Your bottom opk could be positive:) Is it close to the same color as the other line in real life? Yesterday I had that maybe positive opk, but I took a digital too and no smiley face I understand if your going crazy cause I was crazy going crazy last night too! Post a picture of the cbd test stick if you take one again! Then I will post mine and we can compare:) 
*Just saw your last pic!! That one is positive!! Did you do a digital too?

Lily7- thanks! I took 2 more yesterday including a digital and it was not positive.. So I am really really close:) Did your doctor tell you not to expect much of a period? 

Mummygabby- Welcome!! Sorry I dont have any good advice, but I hope someone else can help you:) 

Missangie- I am on cd12 today and I have had cramping since cd9 as well.. Mine is more on the left side though.. I have also been using the heating pad and getting almost positive opks. And I am dry from clomid and have almost no CM at all, which is why I am using preseed. 

Scerena- I know that you probably have mixed feeling rite now but I just wanted to say good luck and I hope everything turns out good for you today with your scan.:hugs: Last night was definitely crap for both of us! Our cycles are very close and that even though we have an 8 hour time difference between us, we still had the same thing going on yesterday is weird also My OH apologized to me last night and I hope that yours does the same!!! 
*Just saw your update!! YAY!!! So if you ovulate on wed or thursday then you would be cd15-16??

Julybabe84- welcome and good luck!!

Holi2459- I am not sure if it is too early for IB but sounds promising:) 

Caz & bob- 4dpo!! YAY!!!

Beanhunter- I dont temp but did you use opks?

afm--- OH apologized last night and I feel better about everything now.. Timing was very sucky and upsetting, but I did digital last night and no smiley face so I don't think I am quite there yet! Thank you everyone for the support and kind words!!:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Oh and I forgot to add that I have to go back thursday for another scan to make sure the follicles are growing or been released...

beanhunter- soz to hear about your temp hun :( fx'd you will just ovulate late in the cycle or something?

lily- hey! yes had a nice lunch thanks and we have bd now so will be bd'ing everyday now until my next scan, Im just glad we didnt miss ovulation weird my opks were so dark! I showed her she said they will prob get darker... Hows you today?

prettynpink- hi! yes scan is ok so far got another one on thurs- lining is thick and ready and the follicles are growing this time she said I should hopefully ovulate weds or thurs so fx'd! Me and oh have sorted things too now and Im glad you nd oh did too :) I hope you haave been bd'ing lol! Just read over your post again and yes I will be cd15/16 when I ovulate hopefully :) Are you having scans done hun?
xx


----------



## prettynpink29

I posted all my pictures on a thread in the TTC section if anyone wants to take a look! 

It is titled: need opinions on opks- cbfm sticks, cbd and IC's

I only posted it there because I didn't think that any of you lovely ladies said that were familiar with cbfm and that is truly what I am confused by:)

And I am waiting to hear back from the doctor, but hopefully going for a scan today or tomorrow:)


----------



## scerena

Oh I will have a look :)
And yay youre going to get a scan! I hope you have some nice follicles :)
x


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks ladies. I had to come home from work in the end as I have got such severe pains in both sides that it made me cry. Do you think it could be o pain?
Honestly it hurts so much that I can't bd tonight. We did fri, sat and sun and could maybe do tomorrow. My oh is on night shifts so it'll be a challenge to fit in between me getting home and him going out. Do you reckon that's ok I miss tonight?


----------



## scerena

Aw beanhunter... Im sorry to hear you are in pain :( try taking some paracetamol and get a hot water bottle...
When are you due to ovulate?- youve had quite alot of bd'ing so im pretty sure that you should be quite covered- I would bd again tomorrow though if you can
x


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena- I am glad everything turned out ok with you and your OH also!!!:) We didn't bd last night but did this morning... But guess I still don't have a positive opk, I am still in it:) And so are you!!!:)

beanhunter- I am sorry you are in so much pain!! I hope you feel better and that it is O pain! Have you taken an opk??


----------



## beanhunter

Thanks guys. I have never used opk's. I o'd on cd14 last cycle so thought i would have already. This better be ovulation cos it bloody hurts!


----------



## scerena

prettynpink- we are both still in the game :) Im looking for a real dark opk like the fs said- she was like if theyre dark already it will be prob be darker than the control line by time I ovulate. Have you done a opk today? Im going to try bd everyday now until thurs see what happens.

Beanhunter- I hear of ladies getting really bad ovulation pains I hope it is ovulation for you- were they as bad last cycle?
x


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena- I know!:) I didn't think that my ICs could get much darker, so I am probably gonna be really shocked when I see it! lol Yea, I did 2 opks this morning and the IC looks positive to me again, but the other brand I used doesn't. I am thinking that maybe the IC's are just too sensitive for me and I might stop using them and just use the expensive ones from here out


----------



## beanhunter

Nothing like this, just a few twinges. I'm a bit scared really.


----------



## prettynpink29

beanhunter- maybe your should call your doctor and ask for a scan?? Have you ever had cysts before??


----------



## beanhunter

To be honest i think that's what terrifies me. Ive had 2 ops in the past for cysts, one as an emergency. If it doesn't settle by tomorrow I'll call my consultant but pretty sure she won't scan me.


----------



## scerena

beanhunter- wss ^^^^ gl hun

prettynpink- I didnt get no where near a positive opk last month so Im thinking theyre working for me this month... If theyre looking positive to you I would carry on bd'ing so you can catch that eggy!
x


----------



## prettynpink29

beanhunter- I know I don't know your doctor, but you should demand to have one! Especially if you have suffered from cysts in the past.. I have had 1 cyst removed and about 4 that have ruptured!!! Worst pain ever! I actually fainted with all the ones that ruptured and was rushed to the ER... I hope you call your doctor if it keeps up!:) 

Scerena- Yea, I bd this morning and depending upon what my ultrasound shows, I probably will the next couple of days. I am NOT going to miss my eggy this month!!! I am praying this will be my month, I would love a spring baby!!! An Easter baby:) lol


----------



## Holi2459

beanhunter - hope ur ok and it is just O pains. xx

scerena - hows ur mission to bd going?


pretty - what CD are u on hun? lets hope u catch that egg :)


Well as for me ive been cramping all day on and off , browny cm this morning, only a lil tho. i feel really sick, like how u feel when u get travel sick , ive felt like since about 12pm . i so hope this is every early pg signs. but im only 3dpo i have read u can feel cramping this early?? 

xx


----------



## scerena

prettynpink- Aw a easter baby how sweet! I want one too lol! I will be happy if I know I have done all I can this cycle I think...

Holi- yes already bd a couple of hours ago so Im going to do it everyday now until the next scan... Im not sure how early on you can get pg symptoms but fx'd hun! Hopefully it IB :)
x


----------



## happycloud

> Well as for me ive been cramping all day on and off , browny cm this morning, only a lil tho. i feel really sick, like how u feel when u get travel sick , ive felt like since about 12pm . i so hope this is every early pg signs. but im only 3dpo i have read u can feel cramping this early??
> 
> xx

Holi look at your signature/ticker below your post for 3DPO...sounds like mild cramping is normal for 3DPO! These are good signs, girl!


----------



## LoloShells

Holi, I think the symptoms you are experiencing are ovulation related. Your chances of already catching the egg and implanting (if you did in fact ovulate just 3 days ago) is near impossible. The egg takes a few days to travel to the uterus to implant, and a few days to actually complete implantation. I know this isn't what you want to hear, but hey ovulation is a good thing round these parts! :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Thanks ladies for helping me with the craziness of IS IT + OR NOT!! I got my clearblue smiley this morning and a + on the wondfo also. (1st pic)
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

The second pic is my wondfo from last night, it was positive to me, but the clearblue digital was negative with the same urine. So maybe it wasn't a true positive? Well heres both pics so we can compare for the future! I guess i don't hate the wondfo after all! I'm just too impatient for it to really work!

Last night we didn't get to BD, but we did at 7:30 this morning. Do ya'll think that is ok? I'm going to try him again tonight but i doubt he will be able to perform because he had a difficult time this morning! Do you think if we BD again tomorrow, i might still have a chance?

scerena-Good news at your ultrasound!! i'm glad you haven't missed your window yet! That happened to 2 cycles ago, my follicles were too small on a friday and i had to go back in on monday and they were right where they needed to be! So i'm sure you will get that niced size folly! Glad you and your OH are talking again! Men can be real jackasses!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0019.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5









4-D102425C-1589205-800.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Holi2459

happycloud - yeh i saw that this morning , but i think loloshells is right its too early to be implantation

scerena - oh good, i wish my bf would try and commit to that but we havnt bd'd in like 3-4days . he just doesnt even seem bothered

xx


----------



## beanhunter

Hi girls. I'm feeling a little better. Still sore but not in tears again so that's an improvement. Think it's prob just o pains but both sides? Will see what my temp is in the am but will prob bd tomorrow. Just couldn't tonight cos of the pain and the fact we'd done the last 3 in a row. :blush: Do you think that'll be enough?


----------



## scerena

Teddybearpug- they sure can be! Glad u got your positives :) and yh she thinks they're still growing so fx'd :)

Holi- aw are you and oh ok now? You have already ovulated though haven't ya hun? If so it's not that bad then?

Beanhunter- I reacon that should be fine :) glad u are feeling a bit better 
X


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- I agree, I will have done everything I can this cycle too! I go for a ultrasound first thing in the morning!!! So I will be posting as soon as I get back:) I am a little worried now though, what if they don&#8217;t find any&#8230;. Hmmmmm. I shouldn&#8217;t think like that rite? But I can&#8217;t help myself! 

TeddyBearPug- YAY for your positives!!!! So exciting! You did it this morning and that is when you got the positives, rite?? If so then you are fine! I would do it tomorrow just in case:) Do you think you can post a picture of just the stick for the clearblue digital?? I want to see your lines:) 

Holi2459- I am sorry about your bf! Men can be such jerks sometimes! Stay strong and good luck:) 

Beanhunter- good luck! I am glad that your pain has gotten better!!

afm- I am nervous about my ultrasound tomorrow morning!! I hope there is atleast one little eggy!! :wacko: If not I am going to be soooooo sad because I have gotten too excited for this cycle.. If I get a positive opk in the morning, does that mean that I shouldn't get the ultrasound?? It is internal, so of course they will use some kind of lube, will it kill the sperm??? AHHHH!!! need someone to calm me down:blush:


----------



## LoloShells

prettynpink29 said:


> afm- I am nervous about my ultrasound tomorrow morning!! I hope there is atleast one little eggy!! :wacko: If not I am going to be soooooo sad because I have gotten too excited for this cycle.. If I get a positive opk in the morning, does that mean that I shouldn't get the ultrasound?? It is internal, so of course they will use some kind of lube, will it kill the sperm??? AHHHH!!! need someone to calm me down:blush:

Do you have preseed? Take it with you and ask them to use it instead of ky jelly.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink- heres the pic of my stick. I took it this morning and i cant remember if it was darker or not? Good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow! You know, i've never thought about them not using the right kind of lubricating jelly! Hm, you will have to let me know what kind they use! But i'm sure it is sperm friendly, it kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it?! 
Are you having ovulation pains?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0020.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## prettynpink29

loloshells- I didn't think about that!!! I will bring it with me just in case they don't have anything that is sperm friendly! Thanks!!:) 

TeddyBearPug- thanks for posting that picture!!:) I would think it defeats the purpose if they don't use sperm friendly... But I guess I have never really thought about it till now! Yes, I am having ovulation pains on my left side.. They are pretty strong.. But opks are still negative so hoping it I don't get my surge tomorrow! Cause then I will wonder if the ultrasound is gonna mess me up! lol


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey girls how are you all doing? I haven't posted here in ages but I have been keeping an eye on you all! I've a good feeling we're gonna see some BFPs here soon!!

It looks like my first shot at clomid hasn't worked for me (50mg cd2-6). I'm cd16 today, and whilst I had some ewcm yesterday and a tiny bit on Sunday my temp hasn't shifted at all :-( And if I was going to ov it should've happened about now don't you think? I'm hoping the ewcm at least means my body was trying to ov. 

I'm not using opks this cycle cos I worried my high LH would give false positives, but might try some less-sensitive ones next cycle. 

So looks like I'll be back to the docs for more provera then start my 100mg clomid.

I do wish I was being scanned like a few of you ladies. Not knowing what's happening in there really messes with your head! 
xxxx


----------



## scerena

Morning all! 
Im still waiting to ovulate and nervous about my next scan in a couple of days... been getting achey type of feeling so not sure if thats my eggys trying to grow or something but no major symptoms of anything else to be honest...
How's everyone else today?

prettynpink- Im sure they will find at least one nice follicle hun :) fx'd tightly for you! I wondered the same thing last night after my scan... Im taking my conceive plus next time and asking them... Let us know as soon as you have had your scan! what cd are you on 13?

Justwantababy- Aw hun :hugs: I know exactly how you feel as I failed to ovulate last cycle on 50mg :( I really hope 100mg will work for you its so disappointing isnt it, if you want to talk im here for you hun 

x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: woke up i feel like shit feel ruff i haven't had a drink hope i Sweet it out at the gym 5dpo wooppp x x x


----------



## scerena

Aw what's wrong y do u feel rough? 5dpo- eeeeeek how many dpo are you going to start testing lol? X


----------



## Holi2459

prettyandpink - how was ur scan ?? see any eggys?

scerena - oh we r ok he just doesnt seem to, like, invloved, he doesnt ask me anything, doesnt realise we need to bd quite alot, he never makes the effort its always me, when we bd'd when i was O'ing i honestly felt like i was raping him lol sounds funny but he made no effort, no noise, didnt kiss me. and when i confronted him about it he said well i did it coz u wanted to and we needed to but i was so tired. its just so up upsetting. but yeh ive already O'd so i guessit doesnt matter too much now if we dont bd but i feel like we shud just incase. 

Justwantababy - dont worry about this cycle not working, i know how empty u feel knowing it hasn't but ive done 5 rounds of clomid where i never O'd on 50mg and 100mg. but nowmy first on 150mg and i have so now i feel so much hope. hopefully u will O with 100mg :)


teddybear - hope u get ur + soon :) xx
xxx


----------



## scerena

Hey holi :)
Aw sorry to hear that hun I think for men they don't see how important a few days are I think they must think we are fertile all the time lol! 
But us Girlies make sure we get it done even if we have to just take control sometimes hehe!
I think I'm starting to get flu- is there any cough medicine safe to take when trying to conceive?
X


----------



## Holi2459

scerena - yeh i just hoped on board and rode that ship to babyville LOL 

oh no i hope u arent getting flu. :( i honestly wouldnt know about medicines :S sorry hun

xx


----------



## beanhunter

Hi all. 
Feeling back to normal today and the pain has gone :happydance:
Temps also went up this am (cd17) so hoping it was all o pain. It was absolutely awful though. Think we will bd tonight just to make sure though and will keep temping. Going to try (note try) not to symptom spot and won't test til 14dpo at least and the :bfn: really get me down. 

Justwantababy - give it a few more days. I think I o cd16 this cycle - see my chart in my signature so I don't think your out yet. Yesterday I thought I was but feel more positive today. It is tough though :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies!!!
You ladies must all be ahead, time wise, of me! It is only 7:30 here! My scan is at 10:30:) I am really nervous and trying not to think about it! But also excited to know if clomid worked for me or not.. I am going to bring my preseed just in case there stuff isn&#8217;t sperm friendly.. I am having my scan done at a different place then usual, so I hope that the tech will at least tell me if there is something there or not&#8230;.. hmmmm&#8230;. 

Justwantababy- I am sorry that 50mg didn&#8217;t work for you:( But I heard that it doesn&#8217;t work for a lot of woman and then they have success on 100mg.. I don&#8217;t have much experience to offer you, this is my first cycle on 100mg (I skipped 50mg). But good luck!!! And how do you know that you have high LH levels?? Is there a blood test for that??

Scerena- Having achy pain is good!!!:) This is gonna be your month, I can feel it!!:) 
I hope they find at least one follicle in me. Since I started using opks so early, I can line them up and see the progression and they keep getting darker.. So I know there&#8217;s got to be something going on in there&#8230; Just not sure if they are gonna be big enough:( But yes! This is cd13 for me! Is it cd14 for you rite??

Caz & bob- YAY!! When are you going to start testing:) 

Holi2459- I still have a few hours till my scan! But I will let you all know:) 

Beanhunter- I am glad your pain is gone!!! And your temp going up means you ovulated:) YAY!!! 1dpo for you!!


----------



## scerena

Ha holi u really do make me laugh! 

Prettynpink- yes I'm ahead of you it's 4ish here, good luck at your scan eeeek I'm excited for you! Make sure you post on here straight away an let us know how you get on! I'm sure they will find at least one follicle Hun as I had the same progress on the opk's too and still getting darker :) just hope you have loads of mature ones! And hope mine have grown lol! I don't think it's my month but I'm happy just to ovulate a bfp would be amazing though but what will be will be... Update us as soon as you can Hun 

Beanhunter- I'm glad you are feeling better now the two for you :) fx'd tightly for you!
X


----------



## prettynpink29

well ladies........... Here is my update!! 
They just called and moved my appt to tomorrow morning at 8am!!! I am sooooooo mad! But there was an emergency and I got kicked to the curb!!! I am still so mad! The receptionist told me that this other womans case is an emergency and mine is really not even necessary! Then she had the nerve to tell me that they shouldn't even be doing an ultrasound because clomid will aromatically force me to ovulate!!! WOW! She doesn't even know what the hell she is talking about! I already drank all this water for nothing! Thanks for ruining my day ultrasound place:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: My last words to her were f**k you!! :finger: She was very rude!! 
So I switch my appointment to another location at 8am tomorrow morning.. They are suppose to call me if they get any cancellations this afternoon, but I doubt that will happen! So hopefully tomorrow morning they will still be able to see something:/ My opks are still not quite positive today, so I am guessing I will get my surge wed or thurs!
Man what a day!!!! I am going shopping:)


----------



## scerena

Aw prettynpink I bet u are so mad I would be! Stupid receptionist lady should go back to school she obviously hasn't a clue about clomid so shouldn't be the receptionist really! Hopefully tomorrow morning you will get some good news :) and your follicles might even be bigger by tomorrow! Fx'd for tomorrow then hun 
X


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- Thank you!! I am worried about tomorrow being too close to me actually ovulating.. I don't know why that bothers me, but it really does! lol But I guess not, because you are having another scan on Thursday rite??


----------



## scerena

Yes a scan won't effect it Hun otherwise I'm sure they wouldn't do them... Yes I've got another scan on thurs and she reasons I should hopefully ovulate weds or thurs so I'm sure it's fine x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

justwantababy-dont give up yet. It is still early in your cycel! you might ovulate a little later. fx'd for you!

prettyinpink-sorry your ultrasound got moved. People who don't know what they are talking about shouldn't even express their opinions! the receptionist doesnt know what she is talking about! i hope your appt goes great tomorrow!

i'm still getting ovulation pains today! so weird! we can't BD until tonight so i hope i still have time! Ovulation should be happening very soon!


----------



## scerena

Teddybearpug- you should have enough time hopefully :) just get bd'ing as soon as oh comes through the door!

I'm worried I'm not going to ovulate now- my opk's were getting dark almost positive and then my follicles were looking goodish and now my opk I just done looks lighter :/ I'm so worried now :(
X


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- You are rite!! I honestly can&#8217;t see how an ultrasound would hurt me any.. Just stressing over doing everything rite this cycle.. I am sure you feel the same way. Your opk was lighter?? You mean lighter today then yesterday? Maybe your pee was diluted, what time did you take it?

Teddybearpug- thanks! I agree, she shouldn&#8217;t of given me here opinion at all! I didn&#8217;t even ask for it! I will update first thing when I get back in the morning:)


Well I made my day turned around by going shopping!!:) I love to shop! and to top it off, OH surprised me on his lunch break with flowers and a some :sex::):) haha:blush:

And I just want to add that my cervix has moved:) It is so high that i can't feel it! Yesterday it was medium and open but today no where in site!:)


----------



## scerena

Took it about 7 I dunno not doing anymore now just going to wait until my scan, u excited a put tomorrow?x


----------



## prettynpink29

Yea, I took one this morning, but think I am gonna skip the evening because I am just want to see what the scan says tomorrow too.. I think my eyes are going crazy because mine are so closely positive now.. 
Yea, I am excited about tomorrow, but worried too! Did you have to have a full bladder for your ultrasounds??


----------



## Holi2459

prettyinpink - so sorry about ur scan being moved i can imagine the frustration. but yeh u may even get better results keep us posted.

scerena - u have a another scan thursday?! cool i got my blood testthen too :) does anyone know how long they waitied for results after they did there bloodtests?

also... i just did a opk as im poas addict , but it actually came out really +
im so confused, as im like 4dpo.
ill post a pic in a min
xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Wow Holi! I am stalking for a picture!!:) I wonder why it would be positive 4dpo... hmmmmm


----------



## Holi2459

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/img0146xx.jpg/][IMG]https://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8333/img0146xx.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


HERE IS MY OPK I DID LIKE 2 HOURS AGO, AT 4DPO :s CONFUSED

oppss sorry for caps x


----------



## scerena

Holi- u might be pregnant maybe? U never know... Well nearly pregnant lol
And yh another scan thurs- my opk looks like yours!

prettynpink- no I had to have a empty bladder... Gl for tomoz I'm excited for you!
X


----------



## Holi2459

scerena - lets not get me too excited !!!! lol


----------



## prettynpink29

Holi- Your opk does look positive!! I am not sure why though.. 

scerena- that is what I don't understand! Why do I have to have a full bladder?? I called and asked and the nurse said its because they will do an internal and external one.. And for the external one you have to have a full bladder, then you empty it for the internal one!! Does that seem rite??


----------



## scerena

I know sorry I could be totally wrong I haven't a clue ignore what I said- I only said that as it happened to a lady on here bit youre only 4dpo so it's too early yet isn't it...

Prettynpink- I'm not sure but sounds right what the external scan for? I only have internal ones which are a empty bladder- I know external scans you should have a full bladder 
X


----------



## Holi2459

ha scerena dont worry ive been telling ym self im preggers all day lol looking for every lil sympton. ive just had the ' dont get ur hopes up grilling ' from the oh lol

pretty - well ive had an external scan before (now for clomid for when i was beoing dignosed with pcos ) and i needed a full bladder for that, but when ive had my internals my doc never mentioned anything about empting my bladder or having it full x


----------



## scerena

Yeh it's hard not to get ur hopes up isn't it I slyly do it every month lol gd luck hun :)

I'm off to bed now I'll chat to you all tomorrow 
Night 
Xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey girls. Thanks for all your lovely support :hugs:

Prettynpink - when I had my scans for pcos they did external first for which I needed a full bladder, then they let me go pee so I was more comfortable while they did the internal scan. I was a bit worried about the internal one hut it was fine. Such a pain your scan was moved but nearly here now!

xxx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Holi-Why are on earth are you still peeing on the opk's?! lol! thats enough to drive anyone crazy! are you sure what you thought 4 days ago was a real positive? people do say that you can get a +opk when you are pregnant, but i would think 4dpo is too early....but you never know! Fx'd for you!


----------



## Justwantababy

prettynpink29 said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> Justwantababy- I am sorry that 50mg didnt work for you:( But I heard that it doesnt work for a lot of woman and then they have success on 100mg.. I dont have much experience to offer you, this is my first cycle on 100mg (I skipped 50mg). But good luck!!! And how do you know that you have high LH levels?? Is there a blood test for that??

I know I wish I'd just taken 100mg....I had enough tablets to, just blindly followed docs orders! Looks like your doc had the right idea.

Yep I've had 2 blood tests which show high LH. I've got a day 22 blood test booked next Mon....obviously my progesterone won't be high since I've not ov'd, but I might ask if they'll test all my sex hormones so I can see if the clomid has had ant affect. Much as I love the idea of opks giving you more control, I reckon I could get pretty obsessed! Haven't peed on a stick in AGES....def getting the urge! xxx


----------



## Holi2459

teddy - well 5 days ago i had a scan and she told me i did O. as i had a patch on the scan she said was liquid which u only get when u O. and i had been getting strong opks before that scan.
but im just a poas addict and me and the oh arent bd'ing so i just wanted to double check .

i did another opk this morning and that was even more positive! ill upload a picture when im home from work this eve 

xx


----------



## scerena

Hmmmm it's weird you are still getting positive opk's... Maybe they might be too sensitive for you? But still hopefully it's a good sign :) c


----------



## honeylov

I just registered to this site as I'm feeling down today.
As I read all the post I feel better to see that I'm not alone and people are helping each other in this journey.

I been on TTC for 2 years.
I did IUI(twice) in 2009 bot no success
2010 I decided to take a break on TTC

I started using clomid 
Cycle 1 - May 2011 on 50 mg day 2-6
Cycle 2 - June 2011 on 100 mg day 2-6

I got my period today and I will start clomid for Cycle 3 tomorrow


----------



## scerena

Hey honey welcome!
You are certainly not alone thts why I wanted to make this thread as I felt quite alone- there are a lovely bunch of girls on this thread and we will help and support you as much as we can.
Me and oh have been ttc for 2 yrs now too- feels so long doesn't it I loose hope alot!
Did you not ovulate on 50mg?- as I see you're now on 100mg? I didnt ovulate on 100mg...
Sorry to hear af come but at least you can start a fresh cycle now and try again, hopefully this is you're month honey!
X


----------



## Holi2459

hi honey.
:)

im on my 6th clomid cycle now, no O with 50mg or 100mg. i have O this month and am in my 2week wait

weve trying ttc for almost 2 years, 6-9 months just by being on on birth control but i didnt have any periods so obviuosly no O..

hopefully 100mg will work for u :) xxx keep us posted on ur clomid SE. 



scerena - i honestly have no idea. im hoping im pg and they r just picking up on my surge of new hormones. but i am worried i am Oing. but i really cant see why i would be when she said she saw all the signs of classic ovulation when i had my scan on friday. im getting my bloods done tmz so im hoping the doc will see a good result and gimme a call to let me know. whens ur next scan hun? what CD r u? xx


----------



## scerena

Is it possible to ovulate again do you know? I wonder if it's possible? Hmmm prob not... I'm not sure Hun bit I hope it has good results at the end of it for you :) yeh your bloods should be able to tell you more eeeek I'm excited for you fx'd so tightly for you!

I'm cd15 now My next scan is tomorrow but I'm
not too hopeful anymore :/ 
X
X


----------



## Holi2459

Ah Don't loss hope yet :) have u been feeling any O painsnor twinges ?


Oh I'm looking into it so much , I really should stop x doesn't help me and oh finally decided on a girl name we both liked last night , weve never agrees before lol so now Im so excited xx


----------



## scerena

Oh really :) what's the name????
I Think we are all guilty of looking into it too much I always do it lol!

Um ive been feeling twinges that's about it really and was a little achey but it's prob all in my head lol!
X


----------



## honeylov

scerena said:


> Hey honey welcome!
> You are certainly not alone thts why I wanted to make this thread as I felt quite alone- there are a lovely bunch of girls on this thread and we will help and support you as much as we can.
> Me and oh have been ttc for 2 yrs now too- feels so long doesn't it I loose hope alot!
> Did you not ovulate on 50mg?- as I see you're now on 100mg? I didnt ovulate on 100mg...
> Sorry to hear af come but at least you can start a fresh cycle now and try again, hopefully this is you're month honey!
> X

Thanks Screna,

My first cycle I did not determine if I ovolate,
Cycle 2 i got the smiley on OPK so I feel that everthing is fine but sadly not.

Sometimes I feel very frustrated everytime it did not happen.
So glad to find this forum as I can't easly talk about this with my friends as they can't relate with me.


----------



## Holi2459

scerena - lil girl name is Amelle - his surname is Gayati so we thought it went quite well. i really like elle/ella and he hates it but this is the closest i would get to it so i agreed lol i really like Luca for a boy xx do u have any ideas?


----------



## Holi2459

so i was looking into positive opks after O and i found this...



OPK's as HPT's:
using an ovulation test to confirm pregnancy



Overall-- yes, it can be done. Ovulation predictor tests (known as OPK's because they are normally sold in a set of tests known as a "kit," thus the K) will show a positive result when a woman is pregnant, as well as when she's ovulating. 

Specifically-- while it works most of the time, there are good reasons to avoid using an OPK as an HPT for diagnostic purposes. If you want to pee on any stick that will stand still after you know you're pregnant, just for fun, have at it. But I would not recommend using an OPK in place of an HPT overall. 

Reasoning-- OPK's detect LH (luteinizing hormone) which is the hormone associated with ovulation. Pregnancy tests detect hCG, the hormone associated with pregnancy. LH and hCG are, at a molecular level, nearly identical.





eekkk!! :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well been the gym came back made a sandwich for dinner a tuner and onion one may fav well couldn't eat it it knocked me sick so had to make a cheese one hope its a nice bfp coming my way 6dpo x x x


----------



## scerena

Honey- it does get frustrating alot just wish we could all get our chance to be a mum like right now! Hopefully we all will soon :)

Holi- what cute names! I haven't got any yet I use to have loads... Sounds promising about the opk's fingers crossed

Caz & bob- ooooh sick is a good sign maybe... Fx'd tightly for you! How many dpo are you going to start testing?
X


----------



## scerena

Prettynpink- where are you? I'm dying to know how your scan went :)


----------



## caz & bob

scerena going to test over the weekend hun probuly sunday i am 6dpo today x x x


----------



## prettynpink29

Ok Ladies I am updating!!!

I just got back from my ultrasound and the tech was really nice and talked to me the whole time, but she wouldn't give me any details:( The only thing she would tell me was that I had 3 follicles on my left ovary and 1 on my right.. She wouldn't tell me the size or the thickness of my endometrium! So now I have to wait for the doctor to call.. But 3 follicles on my left side explains why I have been having pain on that side, rite?? I am going crazy wanting to know all the details!!! I know my doctor will call me sometime today and the tech said she was gonna send the results rite away.. So now I am just anxiously waiting to see how big my follicles are!!!


----------



## scerena

caz & bob- Make sure you post the result as soon as you test :)

prettynpink- Oh thst sucks mine tells me as she is scanning! But at least you will get your results today... :) and 3 follicles on one side is good I hope theyre good sizes hun good luck! Oh yeh what was you external scan for?
xx


----------



## Holi2459

awh well thats good news prettyinpink :) at least someone has been happen fx'd for you that they are big enough. :D


as for me i did another opk this morning and when i got home from work as well as a HPT (i know dont shout at me but im just soo addicted to poas) but here are the pics...

https://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5650/img0149jd.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


that is my opk from my FMU

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/8425/img0150oe.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and that is my opk from like an hour ago on top and the purple one below it is a HPT, its an obvious negative(as im only 5dpo) but i was just curious and i havnt got my hopes up about it, what do u guys think? xx


----------



## Holi2459

prettyinpink - just realised my post made no sence - ment to say at least something is happening for you! lol xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- Thanks! I hope so too:) The external scan is just something that they do I guess.. They tech told me they always do an external with a full bladder and then the internal with empty bladder She said it was routine for checking anything in the pelvic region.. I dont know, but I have to drink 32oz and hold it for 1 hour and it was painful!!! OUCH!!! I have never felt so relieved to pee before in my life! Lol 

Holi- Thanks!! I hope they are big enough too! Or just one of them anyways:) 
Your opk is sooooooooooooo positive!! That is crazy!! I hope it means good news for you!!!:)


----------



## prettynpink29

here are my opks for cbfm.. The estrogen has decreased so much:) All I have to do now, is wait for the LH to increase:):)

the top one is my peak (Lh surge) from last cycle.. Just added it to compare:)
 



Attached Files:







pic 1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5









pic2.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Holi2459

pretty - yeh all it takes in 1 :D

i know im soo confused about all the opks . i think im gonna carry on poas with my opks as it helps me fight my poas addiction ive got like 8 more days till i can test for real. so inpatient x


----------



## welshgem

Hello ladies :flower:

Finally I am back on my pc! Exam is over and done with and I can concentrate on TTC now! Besides the hot flushes I'm not really feeling any other symptoms :( I had a few twinges on the right side a few days ago but that's all gone. I've been using my opk's everyday and although I'm getting a very faint line, I've still not seen anything close to a positive :dohh: Very frustrating but just as well I suppose as OH and I have DTD since Sunday. I've already warned him I'll be sexing him up later :haha: 

prettynpink - how frustrating that they wouldn't give you the details there and then but 3 follies on one side sounds encouraging; I had the same last month. Unfortunately I'm not getting scanned for any further rounds of clomid so have to just rely on opk's and see where that gets me. 

Holi - 5dpo is still too early like you said but the positive opk's could be a good sign! FX'd for you!

xx


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls hope everyone is well!

Just had a really quick catch up on everything I've missed, welcome to the newbies.

Pretty - I hope the dr brings good news when he rings

Holi - sorry don't know why you would still be getting + opk's but I hope its because your preggo!

scerena - when is your next scan? is it tomorrow? good luck for it

AFM - tonight will be my last clomid pill, I have an appt for my scan next Wed 20th, I don't feel any different, just panicking incase nothing is going on in there!

x


----------



## Holi2459

lily - im sure something is happening in there. :)

i cant remember who told us about the tommy's leaflets u can order for free. well mine came today, i read it and have now left it out hoping the oh reads it lol

xx


----------



## scerena

Think that may have been me holi :) was it the ttc ones? Mine still havent come...

welshgem- Glad your exams are over and done with- how do you think you done? Oh thats a good sign hopefully you will ovulate soon :)

Lily- Yes my next scan is tomorrow morning im so hoping I get good news for once... I felt no different this round well no side effects and this month my lining is good etc just hope it stays that way- so dont get your hopes down hun.. At least youre on your last clomid pill now :)

prettynpink- let us know as soon as you get your results hun... 
x


----------



## Lily7

Thanks scerena, good luck for tomorrow morning

prettynpink - when will you know?

x


----------



## welshgem

scerena said:


> Think that may have been me holi :) was it the ttc ones? Mine still havent come...
> 
> welshgem- Glad your exams are over and done with- how do you think you done? Oh thats a good sign hopefully you will ovulate soon :)
> 
> Lily- Yes my next scan is tomorrow morning im so hoping I get good news for once... I felt no different this round well no side effects and this month my lining is good etc just hope it stays that way- so dont get your hopes down hun.. At least youre on your last clomid pill now :)
> 
> prettynpink- let us know as soon as you get your results hun...
> x

Thanks Scerena, not sure how well it went to be honest :shrug: There was only 8 questions but I struggled with the first one as it was on Islamic banking :saywhat: and the following question on partnership accounts I didn't really understand. But I answered all the others and put at least a paragraph for the first two in the hope that I might pick up a point or two. We'll see!


----------



## scerena

well as long as you gave it your best im sure you will pass :)
what course are you doing?
I done marketing and psychology
x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Holi-Is it possible that maybe you ovulated earlier than you thought you did and the opk is picking up a pregnancy? That is so crazy that your getting +opks! i'm betting you are preggers and its picking it up! Fx'd for you!! i peed on an opk and it was negative.

Scerena-don't give up just yet! i hope you have good news at your scan tomorrow! Are you keeping up the the BD'ing? lol

Today is 1dpo and i am so happy that sex week is over! i got one last shot in last night and my poor husband is exhausted!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Holi- I say keep testing:) why not rite!

Welshgem- Hello!! I bet you are relieved to be done with your exams! Good Luck on getting the results:)
Do you remember how big your follies were last month??

Lily- it is only almost 1:30pm here&#8230; LOL! And his office closes at 5pm.. But I noticed last time he didn&#8217;t call me till 6:30pm!! So I have no clue:( I hope it is soon though because I am very anxious!!!
I am glad you didn&#8217;t have any side effects so far:) 

Scerena- will do!!!:):):) can&#8217;t wait!! And GOOD LUCK on your scan tomorrow!!! Post as soon as you get back!

TeddyBearPug- YAY 1dpo for you and no more stressing about sex!!!!:)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink-that is aggravating that they couldn't tell you anything at your ultrasound!! i would be pissed! was it not a doctor who did it? My doctor always tells me as he is doing the ultrasound! oh yeah, what about the lubricating jelly....what kind do they use?! lol


----------



## scerena

teddybearpug- lol I bet you and hubby are exhausted after all that :sex: Me and oh have been keeping up bd'ing everyday lol so im sure there will be a few :spermy: waiting for the egg I hope, Im hoping everythings ok but my opks have got lighter so im not so sure im going to ovulate now but I will find out in 12 hours lol!

prettynpink- I will definately post as soon as I come out of there
x


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug said:


> prettyinpink-that is aggravating that they couldn't tell you anything at your ultrasound!! i would be pissed! was it not a doctor who did it? My doctor always tells me as he is doing the ultrasound! oh yeah, what about the lubricating jelly....what kind do they use?! lol


Yea, I wasn't that upset, more just disappointed.. No, I didn't have my scan done at my doctors office.. Last month when my doctor did it, my insurance didn't want to pay for it and it was a big mess.. So this time we went with an imaging place that just does ultrasounds for "pelvic pain".. There machines were top of the line with huge screens:) It was pretty cool, if only I knew exactly what she was measuring:haha: 
I did ask about the lube, she said that they only use sperm friendly:)


----------



## Holi2459

Teddybear - it's so weird I may do another before bed ;) lol. How r u getting on ? 

Welshgem - fx'd bout ur exams , now u can put all ur energy into bd'ing :D 


Scerena. Good luck for tomorrow I got my blood test too xxxx


----------



## scerena

Oh yh holi do you get results same day?
x


----------



## beanhunter

Just checking in. Temp remained up today so if it's still up tomorrow I think FF will then make me 3dpo. At least we can stop stressing about bd then. We managed last night but was a real struggle for oh. Felt guilty for making him really.


----------



## scerena

beanhunter- I know our poor oh's really! At least he done it, Ive been making my man do it alot lol! Well we cant get babies without them... Hopefully you are 3dpo so you can both have a rest- I really need to start temping i have a bbt but ive never used it
x


----------



## beanhunter

I know. He really struggled! First time that's happened to be honest and think it was the stress of having rondo it before a night shift too - hardly a turn on!
Good luck with your scan tmw. I have mixed feelings about temping. It's not invasive and it's easy and cheap I guess but I just hate having to think about it. I'm also not a strict as some people about exact same time each day, just when i wake up but it was right last month. I think opk's would drive me crazy and make me more obsessive!


----------



## scerena

Aw bless- work and ttc can be tiring especially if he is doing night shifts... Yh I might try it next cycle so I might need to get some tips off you then if you dont mind I will pm you when my next cycle is due... Opk's do drive you crazy constantly comparing them but I love poas lol! Sad I know lol!
x


----------



## beanhunter

But you aren't having a next cycle scerena as you'll be pregnant! 
Would be happy to help. Am a novice tho! FF do
A free service and for the first month you get the full version which does it all for you but don't sign up til you're due on.


----------



## scerena

I signed up last month as I was going to temp but didn't end up doing it lol!
Thanks though at least i know someone that temps now :)
I doubt it Hun I wish I could be as positive as you I'm getting more negative the longer it's going in I use to b so positive and it use to hurt every month but I do need to try and be more positive!x


----------



## pjds

Hello...this is my first post on this board. I was diagnosed with pcos about 7 years ago. On 6-29-11, I had ovarian drilling surgery.I also had the dye test done and everything looks good. I am currently taking metformin 3x daily, synthroid once a day, and a prenatal vitamin. When I go back to the dr in 2 weeks for a check-up he said that I will start taking 100 mg of clomid. Plus i will come in for sonograms as needed and bloodwork too. I have only take clomid once before and it was only 25 mg. i did not respond to that dosage. But, I have read that your body responds better to the clomid after the surgery. Even though it has only been 2 weeks since my surgery, I already feel better if that makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## scerena

Welcome pjds!
I hope clomid now works for you :) I heard too after surgery you are more fertile so I'm sure you will get a bfp soon! U didn't respond to 50mg but find out tomorrow if 100mg has done it's job...
Glad to see you have joined us Girlies x


----------



## LoloShells

I wanna fast forward one week.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Loloshells-i want to fast forward 2 weeks. the tww is horrible! I see your 9dpo!!When do you plan on testing or are you going to wait for AF to be late?


----------



## LoloShells

I lost control and tested this morning... bfn. :(


----------



## TeddyBearPug

LoloShells said:


> I lost control and tested this morning... bfn. :(

aww i'm sorry. :hugs: your still in the game though! hopefully we see alot bfp on this thread real soon!:dust:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies!!!!!!!:) 

I just wanted to check in and say that I did something really stupid!!!! 4pm came around and OH and I decided to go to dinner to get our minds off of things and my phone died while we were out!!!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh: When we got back to the house, I plugged it in and had 1 missed call from my doctor:( We were both so mad:growlmad: My doctors said he didn't want to leave me a long message and knew that I would have question so he would call back tomorrow.. 
And he said I am definatly going to ovulate this month:happydance::happydance: Then he said this: You have
left ovary
two 1.8cm follicles = 18mm 
one 1.6 follicle = 16mm
right ovary
one 2.3 follicle = 23mm 

I had to convert cm to mm so I hope you ladies understand.. Anyways..He also said something about a small cyst:( I get those a lot though.. He said he is gonna call me back tomorrow so we can discuss everything but I should be getting my LH surge any day now:):)

So I rushed to the bathroom because I felt the urge to pee on something!! And this is what I got:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
MY SMILEY FACE!!!! 
I am going to ovulate in the next 36 hours!!!!!

(sorry the picture is crappy and small, camera is charging and I will take a better one soon)

and my IC is way positive:)
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5









pic2.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink-yay! that is awesome!! alot of us are so close with our ovulations! can you explain to me what the 2 lines mean on the clearblue digital?


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug said:


> prettyinpink-yay! that is awesome!! alot of us are so close with our ovulations! can you explain to me what the 2 lines mean on the clearblue digital?


Thank you!! I am so excited that clomid worked for me:)! We are all really close which makes everything more exciting!!! The 2 lines on the cbd are the same as most opks... I thought that the LH line had to be darker to give me a smiley face! But I guess not, because I have taken 3 other brand opks and they are all positive! So I am not exactly sure :shrug:


----------



## InnerElement

Hi everyone! First time TTC. I have PCOS and do not ovulate. I'm going on my 8th month on Clomid. Started @ 50mg and now up to 150mg/day. I'm also on Metformin 1000/day. Past week & a half I've been nauseous, fatigue, dizzy, lightheaded, gagging, occasional cramping & diarreah and have an increased sensitivity to smell!! I took a test on 7/10 (5days before AF) and it was negative. AF is suppose to start on 7/15. Maybe I tested too early or maybe these are just some side effects from the higher dose of Clomid, I don't know. I'm so nervous and notice that it gets more and more emotionally stressful every month. This last months visit to my Obgyn was very hard on me because I got another BFN. It's finally taking it's toll on me. Especially when my sister just had a baby less than a month ago :( I'm looking for support. Thanks you guys!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hi innerelement! hopefully it is just to early to test and you get your bfp soon. Yes it is very emotionally draining ttc, but it helps having this forum to talk with others that are in the same position as you. Fx'd for you!


----------



## missangie

dont have a chance to read through everyones posts right now, I will catch up tomorrow! 

I did see the prettynpink is going to O soon, YAY! Get to BDing 

I am CD14 today and got some EWCM (not much but definitely EW) We did not BD tonight since we did last night and my OPK today is still very negative. Im hoping it will be positive soon. Our plan is to BD every other day until a pos and then BD that day and the next few days after that. All I need is that positive OPK!


----------



## scerena

Prettynpink- congrats they are big follicles! I hope you are already bd'ing lol!

Hi innerelement- I'm so sorry to hear clomid has not worked for you as of yet, I'm sure you will get your bfp soon hun, have you been ovulating at all on the clomid? Fx'd you get good news soon :)

Missangie- we have the same bd'ing plan! Let's hope it works...

Well it's 7.30 here and I'm just about to get ready, I have my scan at 10- my opk's have gotten lighter and I have had no really major ovulation symptoms just the odd ache/twinge so I'm preparing myself for bad news :/ 
X


----------



## Lily7

Morning girls :flower:

prettynpink - yay!!! go get :sex:

scerena - good luck! I hope it is good news :hugs:

well cd7 for me and feel the same really

x


----------



## welshgem

Yay! Congrats Prettynpink :happydance: DTD as much as poss! You asked about my follies when I had my scan last month; I just checked my notes and I had 3 on the righ ranging from 16mm to 20mm and 2 on the left at 14mm and 16mm. 

Scerena - I'm taking a Professional Certificate of Banking. I've got another year and a half at least before I finish and then I'm hoping to go on to do my diploma. Just signed up for my next module which starts in September so I get a little break for the summer now thank god!


----------



## Holi2459

welshgem - ga that sounds so hard lol! good luck tho. and enjoy ur break.

prettyinpink - yay! im so feeling u getting a BFP this month. exciting! keep us posted on all ur symptoms.

scerena - good luck hun. hope it all goes ok. post asap. :D

missangie - hope all ur bd'ing is succesfull. me and the oh hardly have at all. his fault! lol

as for me had my blood test today, had to wait hour and a half to just get seen, so busy! get my results monday hopefully. i go another + OPK this morning too, whats going on? lol 
xxx


----------



## MrsBrown

Hey Ladies ... 

Congrats on the big follies PrettynPink .. :happydance:

Im getting a scan on the 20th .. wish me luck!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you everyone!!!! It is 7:20am here! My doctor is suppose to call me before lunch so I will find out more details:) But I am feeling really good about it.. On a down note, OH and b'd yesterday, but then we both woke up with the food poisoning last night!!! YUCK:sick: That's what we get for trying something new for dinner! So we both threw up all night and feel very sick still!! I can't imagine have sex rite now! I hope we both feel better later so we can bd, but I don't know at this point! Perfect timing!! Man I just have the worst luck!!!:dohh:

InnerElement- Welcome!!! I hope you find the support that you need here:) What dpo are you on?

Missangie- YAY for EWCM!!! That is a wonderful sign :) 

Scerena- I know I am probably too late because of the time difference, but good luck with your scan!!!! Update as soon as you get back! I hope that you get good news!!!!!:)

Lily- cd7! That means your done with clomid pills rite??

Welshgem- Thank you!! Your right follicles are in the same range as mine are.. How are you feeling??

Holi- I hope this is my month!!! But if not then I will be happy about the thought of my body actually doing something rite and working! LOL I will keep you posted on symptoms.. What was your blood test for this morning??

MrsBrown- GOOD LUCK on your scan!!!!:)


----------



## Holi2459

Pretty - so sorry u got sick why timing ay!? I hope u feel good enough to BD :)

My blood test was for Cd22 bloods progestrone levels. I just called my doc to find out if u can see if u r pregnant from these results as I'm just so inpatient . But she hadfinished for the day so I'll wait for her call back and hopefully results on Monday x

scerena where r u ? News ? Xx


----------



## welshgem

prettynpink29 said:


> Thank you everyone!!!! It is 7:20am here! My doctor is suppose to call me before lunch so I will find out more details:) But I am feeling really good about it.. On a down note, OH and b'd yesterday, but then we both woke up with the food poisoning last night!!! YUCK:sick: That's what we get for trying something new for dinner! So we both threw up all night and feel very sick still!! I can't imagine have sex rite now! I hope we both feel better later so we can bd, but I don't know at this point! Perfect timing!! Man I just have the worst luck!!!:dohh:
> 
> InnerElement- Welcome!!! I hope you find the support that you need here:) What dpo are you on?
> 
> Missangie- YAY for EWCM!!! That is a wonderful sign :)
> 
> Scerena- I know I am probably too late because of the time difference, but good luck with your scan!!!! Update as soon as you get back! I hope that you get good news!!!!!:)
> 
> Lily- cd7! That means your done with clomid pills rite??
> 
> Welshgem- Thank you!! Your right follicles are in the same range as mine are.. How are you feeling??
> 
> Holi- I hope this is my month!!! But if not then I will be happy about the thought of my body actually doing something rite and working! LOL I will keep you posted on symptoms.. What was your blood test for this morning??
> 
> MrsBrown- GOOD LUCK on your scan!!!!:)

Well these were my follies from last month which unfortunately didn't come to anything. But then I didn't use OPK's last month and just had absolutely no idea when I was ovulating. I'm hoping I've got just as good follies this month but without the scans it's just a waiting game!

:awww: Sorry to hear about the food poisoning! xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Holi- thanks!! I will have to &#8220;grin and bare&#8221; it later! LOL and hopefully OH will be able to:) 
So your cd22 bloods would confirm ovulation rite??

Welshgem Yes, I remember that those are your numbers from last month.. I hope this month brings you better news!:) Are you using opks this cycle??


----------



## scerena

Sorry bad news- my follicles got no bigger just one that's 19mm, my lining has gone down 4mm so too thin again- and oh sperm count keeps going up an down so they said ivf is my best option so doubt I'll be on this thread for much longer :(

It's so expensive so I might be an egg doner as get it alot cheaper rather than £5,000 a go :/ in the mean time I might upp my dose next month as I have some clomid left over- they've only had me on it 2 months my body might of just needed time... Oh sperm count was border line this time and usually is above normal but could of been where he was ill but they just think ivf will be more effective for us...

Been crying most of the day I don't think I'm meant to be a mummy
X


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena said:


> Sorry bad news- my follicles got no bigger just one that's 19mm, my lining has gone down 4mm so too thin again- and oh sperm count keeps going up an down so they said ivf is my best option so doubt I'll be on this thread for much longer :(
> 
> It's so expensive so I might be an egg doner as get it alot cheaper rather than £5,000 a go :/ in the mean time I might upp my dose next month as I have some clomid left over- they've only had me on it 2 months my body might of just needed time... Oh sperm count was border line this time and usually is above normal but could of been where he was ill but they just think ivf will be more effective for us...
> 
> Been crying most of the day I don't think I'm meant to be a mummy
> X


I am so sorry:hugs: I am just starting to learn about all the numbers for everything, but one of your follicles grew from 11mm to 19mm in 3 days, so isn't that good news hun?? Sorry for asking, but I am trying to make since of everything.. The thickness of your lining went down since Monday?? I am so sorry that they told you your best option is IVF:hugs: Have you thought about trying a trigger shot? 

You are meant to be a mom, don't give up yet hun:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Yh it's good but my lining somehow decreased..?! so even if I did catch the eggy it makes it harder to implant on the lining but it's not impossible... And with oh sperm count all over the place it's good one min then borderline the next they jus think ivf... I never thought I'd be doing ivf at 24 and injecting myself etc I'm Scared got a appointment on the 26th to discuss my options properly...
My neighbour had ivf she donated half her eggs and you get it so much cheaper and she has two healthy baby girls.. And costs only a couple of hundred if we travel to another hospital..
In the meantime I might take my clomid next month and see what happens until I start ivf... 
I hope I will have something work for me soon :( all I want is to be a mum x


----------



## Holi2459

omg scerena im so sorry. :( i really think give ur clomid another go. maybe even order some online and use 150mg for like 2 more cycles. i didnt O on 2 cycles on 100 but i have on 150mg.

i cant believe they told u IVF so early. they told me after 3 months on 150mg i could just do an IUI ,where they just take ur OH's sperm, take his good ones out and then put it in to you while u are Oing. that would make more sence for you surely. maybe bring it up when u have ur meeting. 

if u wna PM fell free. my mum did IVF 3 times and she wasnt succesful ( but she was like 43something ) but i know how stressful the process is. xxxx fx'd for u hun


----------



## Holi2459

i just wanted to show u guys my opks for the past 3 days. im 6dpo and still they r very positive. 

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/img0151mw.jpg/][IMG]https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7091/img0151mw.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

as u can see i have labelled them with ym CD days. im CD22today

and heres a zoomed in version..

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/img0153mn.jpg/][IMG]https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5823/img0153mn.jpg[/URL][/IMG]



what do u think? x


----------



## LoloShells

There's a woman in another thread I'm stalking who said in one post: I've had positive opks for 10 days now, I'm so confused.

She ended up being pregnant.


----------



## Holi2459

loloshells - oh thanks for that. ekk exciting :)

how r u getting? r u holding out on ur testing? have u thought about using an opk. x?


----------



## Buttons

hi all! sorry to jump in, ive posted this is another board to as i wasnt sure where to go lol..
Basically i was on clomid 3 months, am now in a month off and im cd38. clomid cycles were 28,32,32. Normal prior could be up to cd37. Not sure whats happened as i always have really sore bbs from ov to af. I havent tested.. what should i do,wait it out?
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## LoloShells

I thought about it but if I do it and its negative, then ill be tempted to try an hpt. And if opk is positive I KNOW I'll want to use an hpt, lol so I think i better just hold out. I poas yesterday so i think its outta my system for a little while.


----------



## caz & bob

good luck girls to all them who are about to test for :bfp:s :dust: to all good luck to them who are o soon x x x


----------



## Holi2459

welcome buttons. lets hope ur brp or af comes soon

loloshells - yeh i see ur point , ur not far off from testing so stay strong and hold out :D fx'd for u xxx


----------



## bernies

still trying to figure out how to navigate the website..

Anyhow, i need help i am on my 2nd cycle of 200mg of clomid.. and i am experiencing one of the side effects, dryness... i am considering using preseed but wanted to know if any of you girls had any input on how else to deal with this problem and still increase the chances of helping conceive..

Please give me some tips.. i am on CD-11 and last time i O'd on CD 12... 

Thanks girls.


----------



## LoloShells

I'm using preseed, picked it up at CVS. I tried mucinex and it didn't work for me.


----------



## beanhunter

Scerena - sorry to hear your news. 
Pink - definatley bd tonight!
Holi - I reckon this is your month....

I'm 3dpo today I think and not good. Temps are up but I have lot of pain again. Hoping I'll be seen in the emergency gynae clinic tomorrow. I'm scared as I've had to have emergency surgery in the past for cysts and hoping I'm just overreacting. Pain isn't super bad, just annoying.


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- I understand more now that you explained it. Are you gong to keep trying and using opks this cycle? I agree, 24 years old is young to for IVF.. How long have you been trying again?? And if this is only your 2nd cycle on clomid and your 1st cycle on 100mg, I would definitely give it another go!! How does your OH feel about IVF?? 

Holi- I cant wait to here your blood test results!!!!:)

LoloShells- Test!!! Test!!! Test!!! :thumbup:I am not very good an encouraging people to wait! LOL :haha:
and I have to add I laughed at your CVS answer because that is where I got mine too! I live in California also:) 

Buttons and Welcome Ladies!!!!

Caz & bob- Good Luck to you too!!!

Bernies- I am using preseed also!!! Clomid as done the same thing to me, dried me up!! I LOVE preseed:) 

Beanhunter- I am sorry you are in pain again! I hope everything is ok:hugs:


----------



## LoloShells

Lol youre supposed to help me be strong, not encourage craziness! Tsk Tsk. ::wink::


----------



## honeylov

Scerena -Sorry to hear the bad news but it's too early for you to worry as you're only 24.
Everyone is meant to be a mum ...there is a lot of options out there so don't lose hope.
Just cry out your frustrations...when I got BFN I cried a lot too, my husband was so supportive and I realized that we grew and we love each other deeply as we go to this journey.

Holi - goodluck.. I don't know that you can still have a positive OPK for several days..I might keep on testing after I got my O. I'll start testing next week.


----------



## prettynpink29

UPDATE FOR ME

I just spoke with my doctor and he explained my results a little better to me.. He said I should ovulate today or tomorrow! I guess my positive opks last night were real.. He are my results again! 

lining- 9.2mm

right ovary
2.3cm follicle = 23mm 
2.0 cm follicle = 20mm
around 5cm cyst = 50mm

left ovary
two 1.8cm follicles = 18mm
1.6cm follicle = 16mm

So it looks like I will be ovulating from my right ovary any day!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena- so sorry to hear about your appt :hugs: but all hope is not lost. your egg grew alot and i think with 19mm you may still have a shot. I think ivf at your age is up to you as whether you want to try that. I've been reading a book about infertility and how most doctors immediately refer to ivf when they don't look for the underlying cause of why you cant conceive. Its called "Making Babies-3 month program" if your interested in reading up on it. i got it right before i started my clomid, so if i don't conceive by the end of my clomid i'm allowed, i'm going back to that book to practice what it says. You should definitely give clomid another go with a higher dosage though

Holi-your opks are crazy!! you HAVE TO BE PREGNANT!

Loloshells-you have alot of patience to not test again! i think i'm more afraid of a negative showing up when i test, so i understand.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> UPDATE FOR ME
> 
> I just spoke with my doctor and he explained my results a little better to me.. He said I should ovulate today or tomorrow! I guess my positive opks last night were real.. He are my results again!
> 
> lining- 9.2mm
> 
> right ovary
> 2.3cm follicle = 23mm
> 2 cm follicle = 20mm
> around 5cm cyst = 50mm
> 
> left ovary
> two 1.8cm follicles = 18mm
> 1.6cm follicle = 16mm
> 
> So it looks like I will be ovulating from my right ovary any day!!!

those are some great numbers!! get busy!!! hope yall are feeling better and can pull through! fx'd for you!


----------



## Lily7

MrsBrown said:


> Im getting a scan on the 20th .. wish me luck!

Hi Mrs Brown, I am getting my scan on the 20th aswell! :flower:



scerena said:


> Sorry bad news- my follicles got no bigger just one that's 19mm, my lining has gone down 4mm so too thin again- and oh sperm count keeps going up an down so they said ivf is my best option so doubt I'll be on this thread for much longer :(
> 
> It's so expensive so I might be an egg doner as get it alot cheaper rather than £5,000 a go :/ in the mean time I might upp my dose next month as I have some clomid left over- they've only had me on it 2 months my body might of just needed time... Oh sperm count was border line this time and usually is above normal but could of been where he was ill but they just think ivf will be more effective for us...
> 
> Been crying most of the day I don't think I'm meant to be a mummy
> X

Scerena, I am so sorry to hear that, but don't lose hope, you never know what can happen, I have read of girls on here getting told at their scan that they didn't ovulate and then wham....they are pregnant! If not I would deffo use the left over clomid you have :hugs:



Buttons said:


> hi all! sorry to jump in, ive posted this is another board to as i wasnt sure where to go lol..
> Basically i was on clomid 3 months, am now in a month off and im cd38. clomid cycles were 28,32,32. Normal prior could be up to cd37. Not sure whats happened as i always have really sore bbs from ov to af. I havent tested.. what should i do,wait it out?
> Good luck everyone xx

Buttons....:test::test::test:!



prettynpink29 said:


> UPDATE FOR ME
> 
> I just spoke with my doctor and he explained my results a little better to me.. He said I should ovulate today or tomorrow! I guess my positive opks last night were real.. He are my results again!
> 
> lining- 9.2mm
> 
> right ovary
> 2.3cm follicle = 23mm
> 2.0 cm follicle = 20mm
> around 5cm cyst = 50mm
> 
> left ovary
> two 1.8cm follicles = 18mm
> 1.6cm follicle = 16mm
> 
> So it looks like I will be ovulating from my right ovary any day!!!

prettynpink, yes that is me done with clomid I was on 2-6, those results are fab!! I really think you will be getting your :bfp: this cycle

Holi - good luck for your blood results
Hi to all the newbies!

xx


----------



## happycloud

Scerena - I'm so sorry...:nope: I would say try another round before getting into IVF. Whenever you DO become a mum, you will feel that THAT child is exactly who was supposed to be your child, and you'll realize all these BFNs and years of trying were nothing...because you have your child! I don't know about you but I'm open to adoption if things don't work out for me. But I'm 34and have a lot less years of fertility left!

Prettyinpink...sounds AWESOME!!! Avoid dairy and drink lots of water to keep that CM slippery!


----------



## happycloud

So I'm supposed to go on vacation with my brother and sister in law and their four kids starting on Sunday, which will be CD 15 for me, _without_ my DH. It's nothing too exciting, just a timeshare week at a resort in Wisconsin that a friend gave my brother. I can't decide if I should go. This is only my first round of clomid 50mg, so I don't even know if I will ovulate! 
Today is CD 12, so we'll start bd tonight and do 12, 14, and morning of 15...but I'm so worried that I'll ovulate late! I don't get to have scans to see where things are. I'm temping, OPKing, checking CM, no signs of O so far.
My best friend is a nurse midwife and said that if the clomid works, it should make us ovulate on day 14. Has this generally been true for you guys?
Should I go or not? I can't decide!!!!:shrug:
Thanks!


----------



## missangie

Holi2459 said:


> i just wanted to show u guys my opks for the past 3 days. im 6dpo and still they r very positive.
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/img0151mw.jpg/][IMG]https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7091/img0151mw.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> as u can see i have labelled them with ym CD days. im CD22today
> 
> and heres a zoomed in version..
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/img0153mn.jpg/][IMG]https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/5823/img0153mn.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> what do u think? x

wow those do look positive. Ya know they do say that you may get pos OPKs if you are prego. I think I have heard that if you are in fact prego you will get a pos preg test before a pos OPK. Have you tried testing just to see (I know its still early being only 6dpo but Im crazy and would POAS just to see haha) Is there any chance you are more then 6DPO?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

happycloud said:


> So I'm supposed to go on vacation with my brother and sister in law and their four kids starting on Sunday, which will be CD 15 for me, _without_ my DH. It's nothing too exciting, just a timeshare week at a resort in Wisconsin that a friend gave my brother. I can't decide if I should go. This is only my first round of clomid 50mg, so I don't even know if I will ovulate!
> Today is CD 12, so we'll start bd tonight and do 12, 14, and morning of 15...but I'm so worried that I'll ovulate late! I don't get to have scans to see where things are. I'm temping, OPKing, checking CM, no signs of O so far.
> My best friend is a nurse midwife and said that if the clomid works, it should make us ovulate on day 14. Has this generally been true for you guys?
> Should I go or not? I can't decide!!!!:shrug:
> Thanks!

not everyone will ovulate on cd 14 on clomid. what days did you take it on? when i did 3-7 i ovulated on cd 14 and then 15 on second cycle. 3rd and 4th cd 19 and 17. So it varies dependin on your body. Hmm, if it were me, i probably wouldn't go but thats me. Is your doctor following you while taking clomid?


----------



## jeoestreich

I O'd on CD 18 this last batch of Clomid. I took it day 5-9. I am on my third round. If I do not get knocked up this round, the doctor is going to start doing ultrasounds and blood work along with my normal temping.


----------



## Lily7

Morning girls, hope you are all well!


----------



## Holi2459

so ladies, ive had some bad news .

my doctor called me this morning with results from my bloodtest. she said i have not O this month after all. my progestrone is 2!
so crap!

she also has now told me i should not be taking clomid anymore and i will have to come in to discuss my options , and im defo gona have key hole surgery to look at my ovaries. im so scared. i had so much hope for 150mg of clomid.
im actually really annoyed with my doc as when i had my scan last friday she said altho she couldnt see a big follie she said she could see my lining was nice and thick for O and i had a patch of liquid which suggested i O'd so she told me i had. i obv havnt so now im feeling really let down, id rather she just told me at the scan that i probs hadn't O'd.

so now im off clomid and waiting too see where to go next. ill keep a look out on the thread but im probs not gonna get too involved till i know where i stand.

baby dust to all u ladies. someone show us BFP this month xxxxx


----------



## Holi2459

... just to add, god knows what these positive opks are all about, i go another one with my FMU today aswell. so they r obv all just crappy ones. x


----------



## beanhunter

So sorry holi. 

I've also had bad news today. I went to the emergency clinic as I was getting loads of right sided pain. I've got a 6cm cyst that I've bled into. Hopefully it will go on it's own but there's a significant chance my ovary will twist on the cyst. If it does my pain will get worse suddenly and I'll need surgery. My ovary would likely die. 
Frustratingly I've good good follicles on the left but the cyst makes it too painful and dangerous to bd so we can't. 
I have to have another scan in 4 weeks to see if it's any better and no more clomid for the time being. Feeling like it's never going o happen for us, this was my nightmare thing after having cysts previously. 
Like holi I'll still watch the thread but prob wont be as involved. Wish you all much luck and :dust: though.


----------



## Holi2459

so sorry beanhunter, hope ur pain isnt to bad xxx PM me if u ever wna tlk


----------



## Lily7

So sorry to both of you xxx


----------



## happycloud

So sorry to hear the bad news today! :(


----------



## happycloud

TeddyBearPug said:


> not everyone will ovulate on cd 14 on clomid. what days did you take it on? when i did 3-7 i ovulated on cd 14 and then 15 on second cycle. 3rd and 4th cd 19 and 17. So it varies dependin on your body. Hmm, if it were me, i probably wouldn't go but thats me. Is your doctor following you while taking clomid?

I took it on CD 3-7. I'm doing that progesterone test on the 23rd, so that's the only way my doc is following me at this time. So did you also take it cd 3-7 when you O'd on cd19 and 17?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## welshgem

:hugs: Holi, Beanhunter :hugs: so sorry for the bad news today. xx


----------



## missangie

I am sad to hear the bad news Holli and Beanhunter, I am so sorry! Big hugs to both of you


----------



## missangie

I just got a positive OPK!!!! I usually do them in the evening and its only 11am!


----------



## angel_mummy

Hi I'm new to this site and to the forums, I wasn't sure exactly which one to post in as I've experienced loss but will also be using fertility medication to try to conceive so I'll probably post it twice!

In 2007 I lost my son at 21 weeks pregnant. I suffered a severe placental abruption with an unknown cause. Around 6 weeks later they also tested me for an incompetent cervix which is so bad I will need an abdominal suture to hold baby in place and then will be delivered by c-section. I also have PCOS and haven't had a single period in 4 years since my late miscarriage. 

So here I am, fast approaching 30 and it's been 4 years since my loss but every day is still as painful as the first. I'm not ovulating but have just been prescribed Clomid to help with that and hoping it will boost my ovulation a bit. I have also been given Norethisterone that I have to take 3 times a day for 10 days to bring on a period for me and then I take 50mg of Clomid days 3-7 and hopefully ovulate and even better, maybe fall pregnant!

I am terrified yet excited. It would completely break my heart if I experienced another loss but for 4 years I have been saying that I'm too scared and now I guess it feels like the right time in my life to try again. Today is my 1st day on the Norithisterone and I have 10 days of it to go before AF will start and then it's clomid days 3-7 (I'm scared of this clomid, I'm quite medication phobic!)

I look forward to getting to know some of you and thanks for taking the time to read this :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

well I just went to my doctor today, and got some more clomid. I just had an erpc, a week ago, and she says since I finally stopped bleeding, I can try again as soon as i want. 
anyone else trying again, after losing an kidney and after an erpc?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Scerena, Holi, Beanhunter - ladies I am so very sorry to hear your bad news. I'm still very positive for each of you though. Please stay hopeful. I hope you all stay with us. I learn so much from you gals and want to see your BFPs.

Its been a while since I've been able to catch up. I haven't been on too much since I don't have any updates. I'm trying to wait patiently for my next exam to see if I'm ready to start clomid. I go in the 28th. Until then sticking to the South Beach diet to help shrink the cysts and taking prenatals. 

Baby dust! Hopefully someone soon will have a BFP!


----------



## missangie

welcome angel_mummy, I am very sorry for your loss you experienced. I cannot even imagine what it would be like to go through that. You must be a very strong woman. Wishing you lots of luck now that you are trying again!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Does anyone know if we are always supposed to get at least a faint line on an opk? I'm CD 14 and I do have a very faint line. This is my first time using opks so I'm learning.


----------



## Aliciatm

today i got prescribed 50mg of chlomid after 4 1.2 years of no pregnancy. im scared?
what are my chances? will my cbfm work? will opks work as well? will it mess my temps up? i start taking it next cycle


----------



## daopdesign

Ladies!! I am coming back to join you! Not been on here much as I've had a very stressful week with work and in all honesty I gave up last week when it got to like CD28 ish! 

Anyway I haven't tested in days but tonight thought what the hell and look! I can't believe it, didn't think it could happen this late. Can you not ovulate but have an LH surge???

https://img339.imageshack.us/img339/4548/p1090649q.jpg

NEVER GIVE UP HOPE - LOOK AT ME, I DID AND LOOK AT THIS NOW!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

happycloud said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> not everyone will ovulate on cd 14 on clomid. what days did you take it on? when i did 3-7 i ovulated on cd 14 and then 15 on second cycle. 3rd and 4th cd 19 and 17. So it varies dependin on your body. Hmm, if it were me, i probably wouldn't go but thats me. Is your doctor following you while taking clomid?
> 
> I took it on CD 3-7. I'm doing that progesterone test on the 23rd, so that's the only way my doc is following me at this time. So did you also take it cd 3-7 when you O'd on cd19 and 17?
> 
> Thanks for your help!Click to expand...

those cycles I took 3-9 so my doc added 2 extra days of clomid...which REALLY helped make my follicles more mature. I hope you O soon. What day are you on?


----------



## Aliciatm

Aliciatm said:


> today i got prescribed 50mg of chlomid after 4 1.2 years of no pregnancy. im scared?
> what are my chances? will my cbfm work? will opks work as well? will it mess my temps up? i start taking it next cycle

anyone feel like helping im a newbie and i have no idea what im getting into?


----------



## caz & bob

i will help hun what do you want to no x x x


----------



## Aliciatm

will my fertility monitor work?
will opks work?
should i use my preseed and soft cups with it?
will it mess my bbt temp up?
i was told to take it cd 5-9 is this right?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Beanhunter and Holi-so sorry to hear your bad news. I hope everything works out for you soon.
Scerena-I hope you come back!

missangie-congrats on your +opk!

angel_mummy-so sorry for your losses and welcome to the thread.

9babiesgone-hello! i cant help you , just wanted to say hi. What is erpc?

Turboturtle-I dont think you always get a line on the opk? Sometimes i don't. So, maybe your surge is coming? I always get a progression in my lines leading up to O. I hope it comes soon!!

Aliciatm-Hello and welcome! I cant really answer your questions because i dont know all the numbers to go with clomid :( I try not to get hung up on the numbers. But clomid has the highest success rate i think and is the cheapest of all fertility meds...big positive! I have been using opks's just fine and haven't had a problem with them because of clomid so i'm sure your fine there. I dont temp, so idk! What days and mg are you going to take?

daopdesign-congrats on your +opk!! get busy! lol! I've heard you can get a +opk and not actually ovulate. Something about your body gives the LH surge and something happens preventing the O...but dont worry about what could go wrong and focus on your going to ovulate and have a chance this month!!

Well ladies, today is 3dpo. time is dragging sooooo slow!! I'm really losing hope that i will get pregnant. I guess its a bad day. I am so frustrated that this is my 4th month on clomid...i have ovulated all 4 times...and still no bfp. Its very frustrating.


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Afternoon Ladies,
Holi and Beanhunter- I am so sorry for your bad news:( I hope that you guys will come back and visit and give us updates! Take care!!! :hugs:

Lily- Hi!! Today is cd8 for you rite?? I hope everything is going good so far!

Happycloud- Today your on cd13, rite?? You better get your opks out!!!:)

Welshgem- How are you doing??

Missangie- YAY!!!!!! Positive opk:) You better get busy!!!

Angel_mummy- Welcome to the thread!!! And I am so sorry for your loss!! Good Luck!

9babiesgone- Welcome!! What day are you going to take clomid?

Turboturtle80- I have been looking for you!!!! Finally your back on! The 28th will come in no time:) And that is the same day that I have my appt as well!! What brand opks are you using?? I posted my ultrasound results if you want to take a look:)

Alicia- CONGRATS on getting clomid!!! Did you have an appt today?? Tell me about it! And welcome to the thread! This was my first month on clomid, and I used cbfm, but it didn&#8217;t give me a peak.. But Wed evening I got my positive on cbd and IC&#8217;s. It will not mess up your temps, and it can mess with opks for the first 3 days after your last pill.. When are you suppose to take them?? If you want some encouragement, look back at the threads and see what clomid did for me!! I had an ultrasound:) 

Daopdesign- YAY!!!! I am not sure about your question though.. Can you post a picture of your tests stick?? I got my smiley face on wed evening:)

Teddybearpug- I am sorry you are so frustrated!! Don't give up hope though!!! I will send a prayer your way:)


----------



## daopdesign

TeddyBearPug that's exactly what is going through my mind! prettynpink29 have a look in the ovulation test gallery my photos are there. Congrats to you too! Good luck hun looks like we're gonna be close together :D

I do hope this is ovulation happening and not just a fluke. Our bodies are too complicated!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettyinpink-thank you! how are you getting on? i cant remember but i think you ovulated already right? Did you get that last BD on? lol!


----------



## prettynpink29

Daopdesign- yay!! We are so close:) We can be 2ww buddies! My body is definitely too complicated!!

Teddybearpug- I am doing good! Lots of pains and cramping today, but I assume that is a good thing:) I got my positive on wed evenings and had the ultrasound to confim that I was going to ovulate:) 2 mature eggys!!! We didn&#8217;t bd yesterday, we were both soooo sick and still throwing up:/ But we did this morning.. I feel pretty good that I covered it all:) Doctor told us to do it every other day, and we did more than that a couple of times. Lol


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 - We only DTD last night and OH felt horny again this morning so we did it then. We are most certainly going to have a go tonight so do you think I'll be OK or should we have done it 2 days ago? How long does it take for sperm to meet the egg? Oh god I am soo excited!! 2WW buddies all the way!


----------



## prettynpink29

daopdesign said:


> prettynpink29 - We only DTD last night and OH felt horny again this morning so we did it then. We are most certainly going to have a go tonight so do you think I'll be OK or should we have done it 2 days ago? How long does it take for sperm to meet the egg? Oh god I am soo excited!! 2WW buddies all the way!



I think that if you to it the 3 days in a row you will be fine!!:) We have pretty much been doing it every other day or every two days I think! I will have to look back at my charts now:wacko: I think that it is best to have sperm waiting for the egg, but I am not sure how long it takes to get there.. I am so excited too!! We are 2ww buddies and then I hope bump buddies!!:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

TeddyBearPug said:


> Beanhunter and Holi-so sorry to hear your bad news. I hope everything works out for you soon.
> Scerena-I hope you come back!
> 
> missangie-congrats on your +opk!
> 
> angel_mummy-so sorry for your losses and welcome to the thread.
> 
> 9babiesgone-hello! i cant help you , just wanted to say hi. What is erpc?
> 
> Turboturtle-I dont think you always get a line on the opk? Sometimes i don't. So, maybe your surge is coming? I always get a progression in my lines leading up to O. I hope it comes soon!!
> 
> Aliciatm-Hello and welcome! I cant really answer your questions because i dont know all the numbers to go with clomid :( I try not to get hung up on the numbers. But clomid has the highest success rate i think and is the cheapest of all fertility meds...big positive! I have been using opks's just fine and haven't had a problem with them because of clomid so i'm sure your fine there. I dont temp, so idk! What days and mg are you going to take?
> 
> daopdesign-congrats on your +opk!! get busy! lol! I've heard you can get a +opk and not actually ovulate. Something about your body gives the LH surge and something happens preventing the O...but dont worry about what could go wrong and focus on your going to ovulate and have a chance this month!!
> 
> Well ladies, today is 3dpo. time is dragging sooooo slow!! I'm really losing hope that i will get pregnant. I guess its a bad day. I am so frustrated that this is my 4th month on clomid...i have ovulated all 4 times...and still no bfp. Its very frustrating.

thanks hi back!!


prettynpink29 said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies,
> Holi and Beanhunter- I am so sorry for your bad news:( I hope that you guys will come back and visit and give us updates! Take care!!! :hugs:
> 
> Lily- Hi!! Today is cd8 for you rite?? I hope everything is going good so far!
> 
> Happycloud- Today your on cd13, rite?? You better get your opks out!!!:)
> 
> Welshgem- How are you doing??
> 
> Missangie- YAY!!!!!! Positive opk:) You better get busy!!!
> 
> Angel_mummy- Welcome to the thread!!! And I am so sorry for your loss!! Good Luck!
> 
> 9babiesgone- Welcome!! What day are you going to take clomid?
> 
> Turboturtle80- I have been looking for you!!!! Finally your back on! The 28th will come in no time:) And that is the same day that I have my appt as well!! What brand opks are you using?? I posted my ultrasound results if you want to take a look:)
> 
> Alicia- CONGRATS on getting clomid!!! Did you have an appt today?? Tell me about it! And welcome to the thread! This was my first month on clomid, and I used cbfm, but it didnt give me a peak.. But Wed evening I got my positive on cbd and ICs. It will not mess up your temps, and it can mess with opks for the first 3 days after your last pill.. When are you suppose to take them?? If you want some encouragement, look back at the threads and see what clomid did for me!! I had an ultrasound:)
> 
> Daopdesign- YAY!!!! I am not sure about your question though.. Can you post a picture of your tests stick?? I got my smiley face on wed evening:)
> 
> Teddybearpug- I am sorry you are so frustrated!! Don't give up hope though!!! I will send a prayer your way:)

I am on my 3rd day of taking clomid!!


----------



## Aliciatm

im gonna be taking 50 mg

and yeah i took my chart into his office for my appt today and he said well looks like you havent been ovulating so im gonna prescribe you clomid and see if that helps. and then we will go from there


----------



## Lily7

Hi to all the newbies! 

I am so sorry to hear of the bad news on our thread, stay strong girls

sorry I am not replying individually but am just on quickly on my phone, going to bed shortly then I will have a proper catch up tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## missangie

when you come back on Lily, let us know how you are doing!!!


----------



## Lily7

Oh hi miss angie, I am still lurking on my phone! Lol

I am cd8 and still bleeding?!? Remember the dr told me he didn't think I would have much of an af, well cd1 was fri 8th and it was really light and by the Monday was practically gone then Tuesday until now it has been full force, after all this time of not having af and willing her to come, now I want her to leave so I can start bd'ing,I started opk's today ( mainly because I just wanted to poas!) 

Af better hurry up and leave already, I have my scan on Wednesday and we just want to get bd'ing 

How are you ? Xx


----------



## happycloud

Hiya! Welcome newbies!
I am indeed CD 13. the OPKs (the little cheap stick kind...I don't really know the acronyms for the different kinds you guys have mentioned) haven't been positive so far...two lines, but the lower one is still lighter than the top "control" one. No fertile quality cm yet either...the same as it ALWAYS is. Using preseed to help. and avoiding dairy right now too.
I decided not to go on vacation with my brother and his family. Just not worth risking a late O on cd 15 or later.
I have NO IDEA if this first round of clomid will make me ovulate or not! We'll see. FX'd for us all! 
I think we all need to hear about someone's BFP really soon!! Who's it going to be??

xx


----------



## missangie

Lily7 said:


> Oh hi miss angie, I am still lurking on my phone! Lol
> 
> I am cd8 and still bleeding?!? Remember the dr told me he didn't think I would have much of an af, well cd1 was fri 8th and it was really light and by the Monday was practically gone then Tuesday until now it has been full force, after all this time of not having af and willing her to come, now I want her to leave so I can start bd'ing,I started opk's today ( mainly because I just wanted to poas!)
> 
> Af better hurry up and leave already, I have my scan on Wednesday and we just want to get bd'ing
> 
> How are you ? Xx

haha I know what you mean, we want AF to just come and go quickly! Hopefully you will be able to get to BDing soon!!!! I am CD16 and just got a pos OPK early afternoon. Usually I take them in the evening, I am curious if it will still be pos this evening or not. and if not, I sure am glad I randomly did one early today!! I am also having some cramping this evening and have watery CM and some EWCM so all signs point to ovulation, hoping we can get lucky our first round of clomid!!


----------



## Lily7

Oh that is brilliant news missangie, so happy for you, go get bd'ing!!! I am so excited for you, yeah I hope she clears off soon! I am having slight pains too but tbh I don't know if it is from clomid or just this everlasting af! I usually only have af for about 4 days, I hope we are lucky with our first goes and get to be bump buddies! Fx

happycloud, looks like ovulation is literally around the corner for you, good luck!

I agree I think we need some bfp's on this thread!

Xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

happycloud said:


> Hiya! Welcome newbies!
> I am indeed CD 13. the OPKs (the little cheap stick kind...I don't really know the acronyms for the different kinds you guys have mentioned) haven't been positive so far...two lines, but the lower one is still lighter than the top "control" one. No fertile quality cm yet either...the same as it ALWAYS is. Using preseed to help. and avoiding dairy right now too.
> I decided not to go on vacation with my brother and his family. Just not worth risking a late O on cd 15 or later.
> I have NO IDEA if this first round of clomid will make me ovulate or not! We'll see. FX'd for us all!
> I think we all need to hear about someone's BFP really soon!! Who's it going to be??
> 
> xx

i hope you get your +opk soon! my cm really hasn't changed much on clomid...i haven't had alot even before clomid, but i have some. I hope there are several of us to get bfp's this month! please please please! lol!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i got a tesco cheapey do you think i should test in a min or wait till Monday or Tuesday 9dpo and i have held my wee for 3 hours weather her is shit so just chilling all day x x x


----------



## Lily7

caz, did you test? x


----------



## angel_mummy

Thanks to all for the welcome! 

Here's where I'm at: Day 2 of norithisterone, taking it 10 days so until the 24th. Expecting AF to arrive sometime between the 21st and 30th of July. Start Clomid 50mg from CD3-7 then down to some serious baby making!

It's going to be a real struggle for me, if and when I do conceive I am going to have to go for an operation around the 12 week mark for an abdominal suture to be put in place which does carry a risk of miscarriage. You get vaginal sutures, cervical ones and when your cervix is very incompetent then you need an abdominal suture. So yes I'm pretty scared about that - getting our BFP and then possibly m/c :( 

But for now lots of baby dust for all who are dtd or awaiting +OPK :)

(woohoo I think I've learned some of the abbreviations haha!)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

angel_mummy said:


> Thanks to all for the welcome!
> 
> Here's where I'm at: Day 2 of norithisterone, taking it 10 days so until the 24th. Expecting AF to arrive sometime between the 21st and 30th of July. Start Clomid 50mg from CD3-7 then down to some serious baby making!
> 
> It's going to be a real struggle for me, if and when I do conceive I am going to have to go for an operation around the 12 week mark for an abdominal suture to be put in place which does carry a risk of miscarriage. You get vaginal sutures, cervical ones and when your cervix is very incompetent then you need an abdominal suture. So yes I'm pretty scared about that - getting our BFP and then possibly m/c :(
> 
> But for now lots of baby dust for all who are dtd or awaiting +OPK :)
> 
> (woohoo I think I've learned some of the abbreviations haha!)

sounds like you have a long road ahead of you :hugs: i hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I am starting to think i might have developed a cyst on my left ovary! :dohh: According to my last ultrasound, i didn't have any follicles on that side. From ovulation day on i have had this pulling/stretching feeling coming from mostly my left ovary, some on my right ovary (which i had 4 follicles) 

I'm just curious as to what a cyst really feels like? Anyone?


----------



## caz & bob

Lily7 said:


> caz, did you test? x

no hun going to leave it till i am near af x x x


----------



## lanet

Hi girls, if I have missed this question Im sorry, I tried to scan through all 94 pages of this thread! lol. I am going to start clomid next cycle. My progesterone results were very low 0.7. Im wondering if ovulation alone will increase those, or if that is considered low even when not ovulating? Im wondering if I need progesterone too?


----------



## scerena

Hi girls! 
Im so sorry I havent been on for a few days- Just been trying to get my head around things... I cant leave this thread :(
Im going to ask my fs for a higher dose of clomid and give me a couple more goes on it s they havent even gave my body long to adjust to it and I know there are ways they can help my oh, ivf is something i really dont want to have to go through yet until I have tried everything else.

On a brighter note- oh surrised me last night and told me that we are off to greece on tuesday :) Im so excited!- will be nice to take my mind off thiings for a week...

Anyway I havent had a chance to read through all the posts but how is everyone getting on? UPDATES PLEASE :)
xx


----------



## beanhunter

Teddybearpug- the pain from my cyst feels heavy and is also in my groin or hip. It's there all the time and I can't get comfy. 

Scerena - holiday sounds fab and your oh sounds like a gem. 

Unfortunately my pain got worse today and ive been admitted to hospital. The pain is horrid and I need morphine to control it. If it's no better tomorrow then I'll prob have to go to theatre. I'm scared. What if by some miracle I'm pregnant and have to have an operation? I can't believe this is happening. I'm never going to be a mum.


----------



## scerena

He is beanhunter :)
Oh no just read whats been happening to you :( I really hope you are ok... :hugs:
Oh hun you will be a mum one day I know it seems hard to believe right now and I totally know how you feel about just wanting to be a mum and everything just keeps going wrong.
I hope things improve and you dont need a op hun and if you need to talk or anything feel free to pm me 
get well soon hun :flower:
xxxxx


----------



## daopdesign

Hi scerena, what a shame this is happening to you but I can't understand for the life of me why your FS is recommending IVF after only 3 rounds! That doesn't make any sense unless there is another serious underlying issue. It took me 6 rounds to conceive DS so if I was you I'd up to 100mg or 150mg if that's what you were taking and give it a go for another 2 months at least.

As you've probably read I got my first positive opk last night and I can't work out what day I'm on! Oh well, time will tell not gonna get myself all worked up, my time and yours will come x


----------



## scerena

I had 2 rounds- one 50mg and this last round was 100mg... Thats what I thought they havent even gave my body time to adjust like you said it took you 6 rounds- did you ovulate on all 6?- Also oh sperm was low monthas ago then normal and now borderline- But ive heard theres so many more options rather than ivf- they just see ££££££££ Im going to ask for my op and they can let me take a few rounds of 150mg.... 

Yay glad to hear you got a positive :) what do you mean you dont know what day youre on did you loose count?
xx


----------



## daopdesign

yup I have lost count! I gave up hope last week when it got to day 30ish! I'll work it out tomorrow!!

First three months I took 50mg, fourth and fith month 100mg and the last month when I thought what the hell just go for it I took 150mg! That seemed to work for me but I DID ovulate every month because I got AF on CD35 (ish). Maybe I didn't need to up the dose who knows but it worked. And remember I wasn't charting with opk's just kinda hoping for the best with a bit of sex in the middle ha. I heard so many stories that if after 3 months it doesn't work then count yourself out but how can that be true!

If I was you and had some left I'd wait for AF (I have some Provera if you need it :) ) and take a couple more cycles. I don't know who your doc is but 3 months is not long enough IMHO considering myself.

Oh and another thing! They took 2 samples of my OH's sperm and the first time was good the 2nd, low! We couldn't believe it but they said sometimes that happens if it has been left lying too long. Ha! Nothing wrong with him seeing as he's impregnanted me 2 times lol


----------



## Lily7

Beanhunter - I am so sorry you are going through this, I hope you are ok?

Caz - I am glad you are holding on a little longer

Scerena - Its good to see you back on, I hope you are ok and I think you have made the right decision to try more clomid, have a lovely holiday 

X


----------



## scerena

Daopdesign- I agree 2 months isn't long enough but it could be because I'm not ovulating on it and my lining is never thick enough on it but who knows I just hope they start listening to me!
That's good about your oh that he still managed to make u pregnant!

Lily- hey yeh well I'm going to see how my appointment hoes and if they say no then I'm just going to take it anyway lol! And thank you, you have me for another 2 days before I go :)
X


----------



## Lily7

Yeah you are just right, I can't see them saying no but. 
Are you seeing them through nhs or private? X


----------



## scerena

Through the nhs- but I have two lots of 100mg left so I will take it either way and buy more online if I have too, but I'm going to get them to do my operation as they wanted to do that a while back x hope ur ok? How's ur clomid journey going?x


----------



## missangie

holy positive OPK... I thought yesterdays was positive but todays is without a doubt positive. Ive also been feeling lots of sorta like cramping, tightness in my abdomen. Ovulation pain? I wonder if Im ovulating today or will tomorrow.... Do any of you get O pain and if so, is it the day you are actually Ovulating??


----------



## Lily7

Oh that's good that you have them, I hope it doesn't come to it but please please be weary of ordering online (I know I sound like an overprotective mother hen) like I say, hopefully it won't come to that as a couple more goes and that bfp will come! If anyone you are friendly with gets a bfp and has clomid left over then use theirs?!? At least then you can be sure they r the real deal.

I am dine except remember do told you my af was so short and light I thought it was practically gone? Well I was wrong! After a day of practically nothing to speak of, af came back full force and is still here.....CD9!

I just want her to do one so we can get bd'ing

xx


----------



## Lily7

Sorry I don't know missangie but yay for the +opk! now go get to it! Lol

xx


----------



## scerena

Lily- don't worry I know I won't order it online I never would I'm not sure why I even said that to be honest... Lol but hopefully it doesn't come to all that.

Oh no! Is your af still heavy????

And congrats on ur positive opk missangie :)

Xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, I just started my first cycle of clomid yesterday at 50 mg. I am doing CD5-9 this month. I have had naseau, dizzyness, headache and felt like I had the flu. What kinds of symptoms are you girls experiencing with clomid?? Please share them with me. :flower:


----------



## happycloud

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls, I just started my first cycle of clomid yesterday at 50 mg. I am doing CD5-9 this month. I have had naseau, dizzyness, headache and felt like I had the flu. What kinds of symptoms are you girls experiencing with clomid?? Please share them with me. :flower:

I had nausea after dinner and hot flashes in the middle of the night.

Scerena- welcome back! I can't believe they suggested IVF after only 2 rounds of clomid!

missangie - WOOHOO!! 

beanhunter 0 :hugs: so sorry you are at the hospital! this is just part of your journey to motherhood...part of your story. be strong!

So I'm on cd14...no pos OPKs but will bd tonight. woot woot! my DH has said I'm not allowed to call it "baby dancing" outloud to him, by the way. :winkwink:


----------



## prettynpink29

I just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone!! i haven't been able to catch up on everyone's posts yet, its been a really busy day for me.. 
I am pretty sure I ovulated in the middle of the night last night, I was woken up several time with pains:) Yesterday I had a big dip in my temps and today it is higher than usual, so I guess that confirms ovualtion!:) Plus my cervix is back to low and firm.
So I am officially 1dpo! Now the 2ww begins;)


----------



## MrsBrown

Does Clomid make you have gas? Damn! Its not stinky gas ... BUT I BEEN HAVING TONS OF GAS ... Tooting all day and night ... DH has been looking at me sideways ... I tell him I cant help it! 

UGH .. 

Im on CD24 11DPO ..


----------



## LoloShells

MrsBrown said:


> Does Clomid make you have gas? Damn! Its not stinky gas ... BUT I BEEN HAVING TONS OF GAS ... Tooting all day and night ... DH has been looking at me sideways ... I tell him I cant help it!
> 
> UGH ..
> 
> Im on CD24 11DPO ..

I had horrible painful gas from ov day and 5 days after. So glad its gone.


----------



## welshgem

Well girls I'm on CD15 and have still not ovulated. I'm testing with OPK's everyday but nothing. I was getting v.faint lines but now there is no line at all? All this time I thought I used to ovulate on or around CD13 but obviously not! I'm just worried that if I ovulate late then I must have a too-short luteal phase as I have 26 day cycles.


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls! Just dropping in to tell yous I just got a smiley face on my opk! Woohoo cd10 today and I took clomid 50mg days 2-6 and if it's true what they say that you ovulate 5-10 days after last clomid pill then I am right on target, as tomorrow will be the 5th day after last day of clomid, looks like I will ovulate in the next day or two! I can't believe my body is actually doing something it is supposed to! 

Sorry for rambling I am just so excited to see a smiley......just imagine what I will be like if I ever get a bfp! Lol gona carry on ding opk's until it goes away just to make sure!

Hope you are all well! Xx


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 that is great news I wish you all the best hun pls give us a BFP end of the month!! :)

I on the otherhand haven't a clue what's going on. Had my positive smiley face on Friday yet last night my cervix felt all hard and low! What will be will be argghhhh roll on 28th appointment with FS!

update: just tested again with the CBD and it was negative so do I class today as my ovulation day?


----------



## mszila

Hi lovely ladies,

I've been having connectn problems lately, so sorry I couldnt log in these past few days!
An update abt my ttc- I got a very dark positive on both 15th (cd16) & 16th (cd17)July. Thereafter, i've been getting negative opks.
So, is 16th July considered my 1dpo? 
if it is, I should be 2dpo today. Symptoms so far are cramps and tingling boobs, hehe.


----------



## scerena

Hey all!

Right I am very confused! After being told ivf- look at my opk- they went faint when I had my last scan and this one looks positive to me! I didnt see the same nurse last time and the one who I saw previously said she thinks I ovulate late and might need help releasing the egg- BUT that looks rather positive to me.... fx'd!

And happy cloud yh I know but I am back for a while :)
lily- congrats on your positive :)
x
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7









008.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsBrown

Yea ... This gas has been going and going and going .. again .. its not the STINKY kind .. but its still like .. toot after toot after toot .. 

Well .. I dont know when I should test ... I dont want to test too early so .. Ill just wait until one week after that AF is supposed to come ... this way ... I will know for sure.

Question::

My OB/GYN said she is doing an ultrasound on me (internal) on the 20th (Wednesday) to make sure I dont have any cysts... is there any way she would be able to tell if im pregnant too? I mean, shes already up in there right? Or would it be too soon.


----------



## missangie

Lily7 said:


> Hey girls! Just dropping in to tell yous I just got a smiley face on my opk! Woohoo cd10 today and I took clomid 50mg days 2-6 and if it's true what they say that you ovulate 5-10 days after last clomid pill then I am right on target, as tomorrow will be the 5th day after last day of clomid, looks like I will ovulate in the next day or two! I can't believe my body is actually doing something it is supposed to!
> 
> Sorry for rambling I am just so excited to see a smiley......just imagine what I will be like if I ever get a bfp! Lol gona carry on ding opk's until it goes away just to make sure!
> 
> Hope you are all well! Xx

YAY!! Great news! Im CD18 and temps were low today so I havent ovulated yet. Im thinking I must today with my pos OPKs yesterday and the day before. (yesterday was for sure pos and the day before I thought was but maybe it was just close.. I should have done a digi!) Looks like we may get to be in the TWW together and hopefully become bump buddies soon ;-)


----------



## flower01

Hi Ladies!
Just thought id say hello!
Im on my 2nd month of clomid now,just finished my last tablet so now we do the deed and hope and pray!!

Please please can this be our month!!!

xx


----------



## Xanders_Mommy

Well hubby and I did all we could .. lol and now I am IMPATIENTLY waiting for the results! A little background on me as I am new here... :)

I have one son who is almost 5 and we have been "not preventing" almost since having him. I have PCOS and don't think I ovulate on my own. Dr put me on Prometrium to induce a cycle since I don't have them regularly on my own and then Clomid for days 3-7. I detected my O on 7/5 with the CB digital ovulation predictor and we did our "thing" that night and then skipped a day and then BD again... 

This morning I got what I BELIEVE may be a VERY faint positive on a First Response Early test... Then I took a CB digital and it said "not pregnant"... I am going out of my mind... What do you guys think???? Obviously I will test again in a day or two... but have any of you been pregnant after a VERY faint + on one test and a - on the CB digital? I am hearing the digital is not as sensitive.... EEEEEEEK!


----------



## Aliciatm

digital isnt as sensitive it ususally wont say pregnant until 15-16 dpo or later. i would wait a day and retest with frer. goodluck


----------



## scerena

Alicia you're on my thread :) yay haven't spoken to you in ages how is things going???
Hope your ok?
X


----------



## Aliciatm

scerena said:


> Alicia you're on my thread :) yay haven't spoken to you in ages how is things going???
> Hope your ok?
> X

im doing good. uhm my bbt thermometer quit working have to order another one tomorrow :(, waiting to ovulate. this is my last natural cycle before starting clomid next cycle. 50 mg cd 5-9. im only on cd 13 so. idk. looks like my cbfm should give me a peak in the next week or so. when i was ovulating i ovulated around cd 18 so.. just waiting it out how are you doing?


----------



## scerena

Aw hope u ovulate soon :) I think I'm ovulating now! So they finally gave u clomid yay finally doing something about it!!

I'm good had a bit of bad news thurs they said me n Hubby have to have ivf as clomid ain't making me ovulate... BUT I had a positive opk today!- I am so going to have it out with them on my next appointment I want a laparoscopy like they said I should have and then more rounds of clomid!- I am not doing ivf they're trying to make money out of me! I posted my opk today on this thread can you please have a look for me tell me what u think?
Xx


----------



## Aliciatm

it looks positive i would get to bding today tomorrow then take a day break the day after bd 2 more times. do you temp or use anything else besides opks?


----------



## scerena

No I've got a bbt but I never use it I'm restless most the time lol and yh we bd last nite and this morning and I'm nt gna bed tomorrow but will on tues before we jet off on the plane hehe! But I don't knw hw long it's been positive for as haven't done one for a couple if days 
Really hopes clomid works for you, you really deserve it!
X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

How long has everyone been ttc? We have actively been ttc for 16 cycles and NTNP for years before that.


----------



## beanhunter

Still in hospital. Pain a little better today but was horrendous overnight so they are wondering if the cyst has burst. Plan for repeat USS in the morning. All the pain killers have made me sick so on iv fluids too. Want to go home now.


----------



## prettynpink29

Beanhunter- I am so sorry that you are in the hospital!:( I have had several cysts rupture, so I know how that feels.. It is horrible pain!!! Do they think that clomid caused the cyst? I hope you get good news on your ultrasound tomorrow:hugs:

Scerena- Your back!!!!:):) I have missed you!!! And I see you got a positive opk today :happydance: You opk looks positive to me!!!! And how exciting about your trip!! Good way to keep your mind off of things. 

Missangie- congrats on the positive opk!!! We are all so close in our cycles:) 

Wannabeprego- hello!! Welcome to the thread! This is my first cycle of clomid at 100mg. I am 2dpo today.\

TeddyBearPug- We have been TTC since Feb.. So this is our 5th month.. Not that long, I know, but I have all the odds stacked against me:/

Happycloud- I also had horrible hot flashes in the middle of the night! Worst I have ever felt before! Congrats on being cd14! You have got to be close to ovulation:)

MrsBrown- I didn&#8217;t cause me to have gas! LOL But I have seen many other ladies complain of that! You are 12dpo today?? When are you testing:)


Welshgem- I don&#8217;t know much about LPs, but your cycles are so short, only 26days really?? Good Luck!!

Lily7- YAY for your positive opk!! It is so exciting to see that smiley:) 

Daopdesign- Thank you! I hope I get a BFP!! It&#8217;s all I want rite now! More than anything!!! Of course I am sure that everyone feels that way:) If you had a positive opk yesterday?? I would count tomorrow as 1po and today is ovulation day for you:)

Mszila- Congrats on your positive opks!! I am 2dpo today also:) 

Flower01- Hello! And welcome to the thread!

Xanders_mommy- Hello and Welcome!! Can you post a picture of your FRER test:) 

Alicia- Are you excited to start clomid?? Hopefully you won't have too and you will get your BFP this month!!:)



Sorry If I missed anyone!! This thread is always on the go:haha:

Today is 2dpo for me:) My temp is still high this morning, so all I need is one more high temp tomorrow to officially confirm ovulation:happydance::happydance:


----------



## scerena

Hey yh I'm back :) missed ya too! Hopefully I ovulate! Yh nice trip away to take my mind off things cannot wait!
How things going with you Hun?

Teddybearpug- me and oh have been ttc for 2 years and NTNP for a while before really 

Beanhunter- I hope u get better soon hun
X


----------



## Aliciatm

prettynpink= im a little nervous in all honesty. i havent Od yet and i hope i O soon. idk what to think lol. i just know this is my last Natural Cycle :( sorta sad if i get a :bfn: but then again my baby will all be worth it :)


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- I am doing good, just nervous/anxious/scared LOL. I have a feeling I am gonna be really disappointed:( I had horrible cramping and pains during ovulation! I have never felt them like that before.. And I still feel pretty sore. I just hope I caught on of the eggys:) So when are you leaving? When will you be back?

Alicia- What cd are you on again?? We have a calendar with all of our cd1 dates on it.. Give me your date and I will have TurboTurtle80 add you and pm you the link (its private). I was nervous to start clomid too, but it will be worth it in the end:) I dont know if you have bad pain with endo, but I do and it gets unbarable sometimes. Surprisingly, since I started clomid the pain has lessen and this month I have felt the best that I have in a very long time.


----------



## Aliciatm

its cd 13 for me today :) and yeah its weird for a few months ive had hardly any cramps what so ever!


----------



## Justwantababy

lanet said:


> Hi girls, if I have missed this question Im sorry, I tried to scan through all 94 pages of this thread! lol. I am going to start clomid next cycle. My progesterone results were very low 0.7. Im wondering if ovulation alone will increase those, or if that is considered low even when not ovulating? Im wondering if I need progesterone too?


Hi Lanet....I'm in the same boat as you but I don't think it's that surprising for prog to be that low if you are not ov'ing. Were all your other bloods normal?

It's the corpus luteum which produces progesterone after you ov. I started clomid last month (50mg cd2-6) but unfortunately haven't ov'd. I'll try 100mg next month, and hopefully I'll ovulate and my cd21 bloods will show a good progesterone level. If I have ovulated and progesterone is still low then we'll cross that bridge then.

Are you being monitored while you're on clomid? What dose are you starting on?

xx


----------



## scerena

Hi prettynpink I'm leaving tuesday (it's now Monday morning in th uk) so you have me for about 24 hours lol! Then I will be back the following wednesday!- so going to miss chattin with you Girlies :( I hope u have caught an eggy too hun I've already prepared myself for the bfn this month!- please bring us our first bfp!
X


----------



## welshgem

Prettynpink - Yeah 26 days although sometimes fluctuates by a day or two. The longest cycle I've had in the year that I've been recording them has been 29 days so hopefully my cycle is a longer one this month which will lengthen my LP. I tested with an OPK again last night and had a much darker line although still not a positive yet so I'm hoping today is my day. I should have poas this morning but completely forgot. 

Teddybearpug - OH and I have been NTNP for about 2 years and then actively TTC for the past year xx


----------



## Bradpittswife

Hi all currently on my first Clomid cycle and CD18. Think I'm 5DPO as I believe I ovulated CD13 which is early for me. Last cycle was 50 days and before that 42 so fingers crossed for a shorter one! Had funny pains in my tummy all weekend a bit like pains before AF. Good luck to all x


----------



## scerena

bradpittswife- Im cd18 too :)

welshgem- I hope today you get your positive- I tested at 3pm and managed to pick up my positive yesterday so going to retest today- goodluck hun let us know how you get on when you test
xx


----------



## Bradpittswife

I'm going for CD21 and CD28 bloods this cycle and the best thing is no working out where I am in my cycle lol!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well son has gone school i have just gutted the house now chill in tell 2pm going watching my son in his school performance weather :rain::rain: her x x x


----------



## MrsBrown

PrettynPink .. I am now 13DPO ... I dont know when I should test . this is my first cycle I tried with the clomid .. So I was going to wait until two weeks after my wretched AF is supposed to visit .. but can I test earlier? 

Im supposed to get an internal Ultrasound on Wednesday .. should she be able to tell by then?


----------



## daopdesign

No temperature rise for me still on my coverline (using DuoFertility) so looks like I may well have got a positive OPK but not ovulated! Any one else charting their temps and notice as rise yet or how long does it take?


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Ladies!!! 
It is 7:30am here. I got confirmed ovulation with my temp chart this morning!!:) YAY!!! I can officially say (and feel like) I am 3dpo:):) My monitor is still giving me highs, but I think that the clomid messed with it because all other brand opks are negative..
Here is my chart:
My Ovulation Chart



Scerena- this will probably be the only time we talk LOL! It is 7:30am here:) Your gonna be gone a whole week! How fun!!! Your 2ww will go by in no time.. Are you going to take any hpts?? I hope I get my BFP, but I have a hard time thinking that can actually happen to me LOL

Welshgem- Good Luck!! Don&#8217;t forget to post pictures of your opks:) 

Bradpittswife- Cute name and pic! LOL. Welcome to the thread!

MrsBrown- When is your next AF due?? What cd did you ovulate?? Last cycle I had a chemical pregnancy, but I tested at 8dpo and got my first faint lpositive.. You could test with a FRER rite now:) They are really sensitive! I don&#8217;t know if they would be able to see anything on your ultrasound on wed, you would be 15dpo?? I am not sure

Daopdesign- Look at my ovulation chart.. I just had confirmed ovulation with 3 high temps.
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 you are most definately going to get your BFP I can just feel it!!! Your chart looks great! So it basically took 3 days for your temp to rise which was 3 days after your first positive OPK? I got mine on Friday so maybe there's still a chance but I'm not holding out much hope lol x


----------



## prettynpink29

daopdesign said:


> prettynpink29 you are most definately going to get your BFP I can just feel it!!! Your chart looks great! So it basically took 3 days for your temp to rise which was 3 days after your first positive OPK? I got mine on Friday so maybe there's still a chance but I'm not holding out much hope lol x



Thank you!! I hope this is it for me!! I every time I have a "non medicated" (meaning no BCP) period, I am at risk for my endo growing more:( So I am praying, wishing and hoping this is it for me:) I have never had a confirmed ovulation with temps before, I am glad I decided to start temping last week! Or I would have missed this. 
I had my positive on cd14, then the dip (ovulation day) on cd16, and then my temp rose the day after ovulation day cd17. So yes, 3 days:) 
Can I see your chart??? DDid you have a dip?? Of course there is still a chance:hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

prettynpink29 said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> prettynpink29 you are most definately going to get your BFP I can just feel it!!! Your chart looks great! So it basically took 3 days for your temp to rise which was 3 days after your first positive OPK? I got mine on Friday so maybe there's still a chance but I'm not holding out much hope lol x
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I hope this is it for me!! I every time I have a "non medicated" (meaning no BCP) period, I am at risk for my endo growing more:( So I am praying, wishing and hoping this is it for me:) I have never had a confirmed ovulation with temps before, I am glad I decided to start temping last week! Or I would have missed this.
> I had my positive on cd14, then the dip (ovulation day) on cd16, and then my temp rose the day after ovulation day cd17. So yes, 3 days:)
> Can I see your chart??? DDid you have a dip?? Of course there is still a chance:hugs:Click to expand...

I would show you my chart but there's no point because I haven't always worn the sensor so I have patches of missing data! The temp readings for the past few days have been 35.89 degrees or there abouts. No obvious dip or rise!!

I decided to do a CM check and there was a blob of ewcm. My body is definately playing tricks on me!


----------



## beanhunter

Hi girls. 
I'm home but the cyst is still growing so I need to go back in on wednesday to have another laparoscopy and have it sorted. I'm fed up but at least there's a plan.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi ladies. So glad to see everyone is cheering up. 

Bean - so sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better and all is well with your ovary. 

Pretty - I'm back! I didn't have much news till as of late =(. I'm glad to be somewhat active again. I have a good feeling for you this month girly. Everything looks good! What do you think on my lines? I know they say you always have LH in your system, but the Wondorf tests say you can _not _get a line also. I'm confused and excited at the same time.

Scerena - Have an awesome trip luv! I knew you'd O. Sometimes I think doctors are quacks and you have to go with your instincts. I hope the relaxation of a trip will help your body. Fx!

Welcome to all the new gals and good luck to those of you in the 2ww! Fx for everyone!
 
Afm - Idk how opks really work since this is my first month using them. I'm on CD17 and I think my line is getting darker. I've posted a pic. Top is yesterday, bottom is today. I'm praying my cycles will jumpstart themselves since I've lost 24 lbs and getting my thyroid normalized. If I O without Clomid I'd prolly cry considering I have cysts. I'm still getting acupuncture, which I absolutely love and recommend and I'm waiting for my 7/28 appt so we can get started officially. I'm losing patience.

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/IMG_20110718_090356.jpg


----------



## LoloShells

Not quite positive yet but keep poas! I suggest twice a day so you don't miss the surge.


----------



## scerena

Prettynpink- I'm not taking any hpt with me... When are you going to start testing? And yep I'm going for a whole week! Going to have a lot of catching up to do when I come back to this thread aren't I! Gd luck my fx'd for you :)

Beanhunter- I hope all goes well and they get rid of the cyst once and for all get better soon 

Turboturtle- thank you Hun and your opk's are definately getting darker :) keep testing Hun!
Xx


----------



## hereitgoes

Hi girls can I join? I just started 50mgs clomid this morn...feeling optimistic... Have first scan on cd12.. is there anything I should be taking to improve lining or chances of good follies? xx


----------



## scerena

Of course u can join :)
And nope just be taking a multi vitamin that's what most of us Girlies are doing
Good luck :)
X


----------



## Entropy

I'll play on this thread, although my clomid days are almost over. Today is CD3 of my 5th and final clomid cycle.. first pill tonight.


----------



## scerena

Good luck I hope u get your bfp this cycle :)
What mg have you been taking?
X


----------



## Entropy

50mg... with 4 confirmed O's and exactly zero BFPs. :(


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Entropy said:


> 50mg... with 4 confirmed O's and exactly zero BFPs. :(

I feel your pain girly! i'm on my 4th cycle and in the tww! so frustrating! Hope you get your BFP soon!

Scerena-Have a great trip to Greece! My inlaws are going next month, they have a house over there somewhere and go every other year or so. I turned down the option of going this year for ttc purposes. Wish i hadn't now!

Beanhunter-Glad your feeling better!

Everyone else, i will have to reread the posts...i cant remember!!

Today is 6DPO and i wish i could say i had some symptoms but NOPE! My breast tenderness has went away and everything else i MIGHT be feeling i'm sending out of my mind! lol! I don't want to be dissapointed. I have 20 pregnancy tests that came with my wondfo opks so i'm thinking i might just start using them on cd 8 just for the hell of it! lol! 

Hope you are all doing great!


----------



## happycloud

Hi everyone! 
I'm on cd16. My OPKs have always had both lines with the top one slightly darker, so I don't know if maybe i'm one of the PCOS peeps who will always have both lines. but they are getting fainter now. So it's possible I o'd on day 14 because it was slightly darker than the other days. I've had no temperature spike though. I had a dip to 97.1 on CD14 and then the last two days have been 97.6 and 97.5. Today my stomach is hurting...not sure why. Could be because of the ridiculous heat in Ohio. Hoping that my temps go up! Or that maybe I'll ovulate late. I dunno! If you're supposed to have pos OPKs after you're preggers then it's not looking so good for me since they're fading!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I forgot to mention that i had my cd 21 bloods drawn today! I will have my results tomorrow to see if i ovulated!


----------



## scerena

Thanks teddybearPug :) i done the sane kind of thing me and oh wanted to book a hols but we didnt incase i was pregnant thats why im so glad he surprised me! I hope your results come back that you did ovulate :) xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I had to stop taking my clomid a few days ago, bc I think it was causing me more bleeding.


----------



## MrsBrown

prettynpink29 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!
> It is 7:30am here. I got confirmed ovulation with my temp chart this morning!!:) YAY!!! I can officially say (and feel like) I am 3dpo:):) My monitor is still giving me highs, but I think that the clomid messed with it because all other brand opks are negative..
> Here is my chart:
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> 
> Scerena- this will probably be the only time we talk LOL! It is 7:30am here:) Your gonna be gone a whole week! How fun!!! Your 2ww will go by in no time.. Are you going to take any hpts?? I hope I get my BFP, but I have a hard time thinking that can actually happen to me LOL
> 
> Welshgem- Good Luck!! Dont forget to post pictures of your opks:)
> 
> Bradpittswife- Cute name and pic! LOL. Welcome to the thread!
> 
> *MrsBrown- When is your next AF due?? What cd did you ovulate?? Last cycle I had a chemical pregnancy, but I tested at 8dpo and got my first faint lpositive.. You could test with a FRER rite now They are really sensitive! I dont know if they would be able to see anything on your ultrasound on wed, you would be 15dpo?? I am not sure*
> 
> Daopdesign- Look at my ovulation chart.. I just had confirmed ovulation with 3 high temps.
> My Ovulation Chart

PrettynPink ... Next AF due 25th July ... I ovulated on CD13-18. We were :sex::sex: like we were in heat .. I took clomid on CD5-9. On the 20th I would be 15DPO ... I didnt think they would be able to see anything on the Ultrasound :nope: I was thinking about testing on the day im due ... im scared to test early just in case its a BFN ....


----------



## Xanders_Mommy

"Xanders_mommy- Hello and Welcome!! Can you post a picture of your FRER test:) "


Sure thing :) Thanks for the response! I don't know if the pic attached... and it's not a great quality since I took it with my phone... I took another test tonight though after waiting 4 hours and no fluids... and it positive!!! It was the compare to EPT version from family dollar and there was a definate + sign!!!! I am beside myself!!!!
 



Attached Files:







FRER.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 35


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Congrats xanders mommy!

Hey girls! I'm clearly addicted at the moment so here's my pm pic. Maybe its me but looks a lil bit darker. You think?

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/IMG_20110718_200731.jpg


----------



## missangie

teddybearpug, cant wait to hear the result!

xandersmommy, congrats!!!!

turboturtle, looks like its getting darker  

Scerena, have a fun trip! I am jealous, I could really use a vaca right now!!!!

Prettynpink, that is great that you now have confirmed Ovulation on FF! I am 1DPO today (I think) Im hoping my temps will stay up and confirm O too. 

I am supposed to go in for CD21 bloods but I didnt ovulate until CD18... Should I still go in on 21 like my doc said or wait to go in so that it will show I actually O'd. Im thinking I should still go in on day 21 even though it wouldnt show i have ovulated just yet, right?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

missangie said:


> teddybearpug, cant wait to hear the result!
> 
> xandersmommy, congrats!!!!
> 
> turboturtle, looks like its getting darker
> 
> Scerena, have a fun trip! I am jealous, I could really use a vaca right now!!!!
> 
> Prettynpink, that is great that you now have confirmed Ovulation on FF! I am 1DPO today (I think) Im hoping my temps will stay up and confirm O too.
> 
> I am supposed to go in for CD21 bloods but I didnt ovulate until CD18... Should I still go in on 21 like my doc said or wait to go in so that it will show I actually O'd. Im thinking I should still go in on day 21 even though it wouldnt show i have ovulated just yet, right?

whats the point in going in if its not going to confirm?! i ovulated on cd 18 and i went in on cd24. My doctor always tells me to come in 7 days AFTER i get my +opk and its always worked! Besides, your paying for the test right? Dont waste it!


----------



## missangie

TeddyBearPug said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> teddybearpug, cant wait to hear the result!
> 
> xandersmommy, congrats!!!!
> 
> turboturtle, looks like its getting darker
> 
> Scerena, have a fun trip! I am jealous, I could really use a vaca right now!!!!
> 
> Prettynpink, that is great that you now have confirmed Ovulation on FF! I am 1DPO today (I think) Im hoping my temps will stay up and confirm O too.
> 
> I am supposed to go in for CD21 bloods but I didnt ovulate until CD18... Should I still go in on 21 like my doc said or wait to go in so that it will show I actually O'd. Im thinking I should still go in on day 21 even though it wouldnt show i have ovulated just yet, right?
> 
> whats the point in going in if its not going to confirm?! i ovulated on cd 18 and i went in on cd24. My doctor always tells me to come in 7 days AFTER i get my +opk and its always worked! Besides, your paying for the test right? Dont waste it!Click to expand...

my dr made it sound like if I O late like I have on CD18 then it the clomid is not working like it should. my instructions that he wrote out say to take it CD5-9 and then bd at least every other cd11-15 and to start OPK cd11 and also to come in CD21. But if i were to have followed those directions i woul dhave a next to nothing shot at being prego since I didnt O till cd18 which is why Im confused. especially since i know that it says that you will usually O 5-10 days AFTER your last pill. I just dont get his reasoning for bding 11-15..... ???


----------



## scerena

Turboturtle- definitely getting darker :)
Congrats Xanders_mommy :)

Well I'm off Girlies now I'm in the car on way to airport I will speak to all you lovely girls next Wednesday... Hope to see some bfp's when I'm back xxxx


----------



## daopdesign

Have a fabulous time scerena, take some time to chill and enjoy yourself! X


----------



## happycloud

missangie said:


> I am supposed to go in for CD21 bloods but I didnt ovulate until CD18... Should I still go in on 21 like my doc said or wait to go in so that it will show I actually O'd. Im thinking I should still go in on day 21 even though it wouldnt show i have ovulated just yet, right?

I think I might have a similar issue. I _think_ I ovulated either day 14 or yesterday, 16 (had a right side pain) and will test on day 21. Will the progesterone be at all high if we did ovulate, even if its a few days after when clomid is "supposed" to work, day 14? (which, I think is bull, because I have seen tons of posts about being on clomid and ovulating successfully on many different days).
I also got a temp spike today the highest in two months of testing....YES!!!! Now it just has to stay high!
I also had my most positive opk today, which is strange, considering my temp is high.


----------



## happycloud

and congrats xanders_mommy!!! we needed an BFP on here!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym come back niped asda now chillin weather is scrap still have a nice time scerena x x x


----------



## welshgem

I'll have to post a pic of my OPK's when I'm home but I tested last night and again this morning and last night had a darkish line (the darkest so far) but still didn't look positive and then this morning the line looked slightly lighter so I think my surge must have been yesterday morning perhaps when I didn't test? We DTD Sat, Sun & yesterday and I'll try buttering up the OH for another round tonight just to be on the safe side! Can someone tell me, if I got my surge yesterday, does that mean I ov'd yesterday or could ov still be to come? xx


----------



## DV11

Hey Girls,

Hope everyone is keeping well. 

Here is my story...

I just joined up - a complete newbie. I've been attracted to this website ever since DH & I decided it was the right time to try for our baby. 

Been trying for +1 year. No for 11 months due to PCOS. Went to my GP who did the normal tests i.e. the blood works for DH & I, then smear, chlmydia, HSG x-ray, Ultrasound and DH had his S.A. tested too. All looked fine with the tests, my tubes are open, dh has no problems with his stuff so the only thing stopping us is my PCOS. 

NHS FS told me to lose weight and come back after 5 months. The frustration was immense and I only had to lose approx 5-10kg for them to prescribe me with the meds. She only gave me provera to jump start a bleed so I can have a HSG x-ray. 

Then we decided to go Privately because I didnt have paitence to wait for 5 months for the next appt.. and we all know how crucial 5 months of ovulating is!!! Private FS i saw over the weekend and he prescribed Provera for 5 days and Clomid 50g day 2-6. I really hope that even though it is our first time it works!!! We have to go back on day 21 since my af for a blood test to check for ovulation. 

Day 5 of Provera is tomorrow, so only time will tell - will keep you all posted..

Am wondering once i stop provera and start spotting - do i count that as day 1? or do i wait for AF to get heavier? I am not sure when I should take Clomid..

Any ladies there to give me advice on anything? Or going through the same?

Lots of Baby dust 2u all 

Xx


----------



## happycloud

Welcome DV11!
I was told that the first day of the cycle is when you require a pad or tampon. So if there is just a little brown when you wipe, don't count that. Count when you actually need to protect your undies!
I did my first round of 50 mg a couple of weeks ago and am on cd17. Are you taking your temp too? You can use sites like www.fertilityfriend.com or print a chart off the internet. It is so helpful to see the visuals of how everything is going.

Here is my chart so far... the "C" is when I took clomid. I had taken Prometrium to kick start AF. 

Maybe it's none of my business but I want to tell you guys to ask for Prometrium as your progesterone instead of Provera. My best friend is a nurse midwife and she said not to take Provera. Also, 38 years ago my mom was put on Provera to "help prevent miscarriage" and my brother was born with a deformed heart and died after two days and she found out later it was b/c of Provera. NEVER take Provera if you could be pregnant! Provera is category X, while Prometrium is category B. It's probably fine to kick start AF, but not later!
 



Attached Files:







chart1.PNG
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beanhunter

I'm so scared girls. I'm going back in tomorrow for surgery on this ovarian cyst to get it sorted. I'm scared about the surgery. I'm also going to be 9dpo tomorrow so too early to know if I'd be pregnant and worried if I was that it would cause problems. I know it needs doing though as I'm in pain and feel rubbish. 
I'm scared and can't stop crying. Don't know if I can keep on with ttc, it's just causing me physical and mental heartbreak and I'm sure it's never going to work anyway. :cry:


----------



## Aliciatm

I'm So ready to start clomid I haven't even ovulated yet this cycle so it's gonna take forever for next cycle to get here


----------



## TurboTurtle80

beanhunter said:


> I'm so scared girls. I'm going back in tomorrow for surgery on this ovarian cyst to get it sorted. I'm scared about the surgery. I'm also going to be 9dpo tomorrow so too early to know if I'd be pregnant and worried if I was that it would cause problems. I know it needs doing though as I'm in pain and feel rubbish.
> I'm scared and can't stop crying. Don't know if I can keep on with ttc, it's just causing me physical and mental heartbreak and I'm sure it's never going to work anyway. :cry:

We are with you hun. Easier said than done, but try to relax and trust your body. I once read this book about talking to your body and asking it to do what you want. Mind over matter sort of deal. You are in my heart and prayers. Stay strong. You'll get your bebe soon!

Mixed emotions for me knowing one of our girls is going through so much, but I believe my opk is getting closer to positive or at least getting darker (unless my eyes r playing tricks). I'll post a pic when it dries. I'm amazingly excited for myself, but hurt for bean. ='( 

I think next time I'll have to buy more opks.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/IMG_20110719_100957.jpg

The bottom two r the same time. I thought one was flaking cuz it was taking longer. Not really sure what to think of them. I did have really bad cramping this morning.


----------



## Lily7

Hi everyone! sorry I haven't been on in a couple of days, hope everyone is well! I am going now to catch up on the thread! x


----------



## SummerLily

hi girls ! :flower:

sorry havent been about for a little while ! only a quick message while i catch up on whats been happening !!

xx


----------



## welshgem

https://img535.imageshack.us/img535/4554/012okw.jpg
By welshgem85 at 2011-07-19

Right, have a look at these ladies - the last OPK taken this evening is much lighter so I'm guessing I missed my surge. All of these bar the one labelled AM were tested in the evening so I think maybe my surge was in the AM of CD16? :shrug:
xx


----------



## caz & bob

i would say cd16 is the + hun x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

missangie said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missangie said:
> 
> 
> teddybearpug, cant wait to hear the result!
> 
> xandersmommy, congrats!!!!
> 
> turboturtle, looks like its getting darker
> 
> Scerena, have a fun trip! I am jealous, I could really use a vaca right now!!!!
> 
> Prettynpink, that is great that you now have confirmed Ovulation on FF! I am 1DPO today (I think) Im hoping my temps will stay up and confirm O too.
> 
> I am supposed to go in for CD21 bloods but I didnt ovulate until CD18... Should I still go in on 21 like my doc said or wait to go in so that it will show I actually O'd. Im thinking I should still go in on day 21 even though it wouldnt show i have ovulated just yet, right?
> 
> whats the point in going in if its not going to confirm?! i ovulated on cd 18 and i went in on cd24. My doctor always tells me to come in 7 days AFTER i get my +opk and its always worked! Besides, your paying for the test right? Dont waste it!Click to expand...
> 
> my dr made it sound like if I O late like I have on CD18 then it the clomid is not working like it should. my instructions that he wrote out say to take it CD5-9 and then bd at least every other cd11-15 and to start OPK cd11 and also to come in CD21. But if i were to have followed those directions i woul dhave a next to nothing shot at being prego since I didnt O till cd18 which is why Im confused. especially since i know that it says that you will usually O 5-10 days AFTER your last pill. I just dont get his reasoning for bding 11-15..... ???Click to expand...

thats really weird that he would say that! Clomid is known to make you ovulate later! Last cycle i ovulated cd19 or 20...i can't remember anymore! lol! So you can definitely ovulate later and have a good ovulation! Did you BD up til your +opk? My doctor told me to start BD'ing on CD 10 and do every other day until i get my +opk, then he said to do it that day and the day after.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Turboturtle- your opk is close! probably any day now! Dont you just hate the waiting?! lol! 

welshgem-Yes, I would say cd 16 was your + also! sounds like you had your bases covered with the BD'ing! good luck, fx'd crossed!

DV11-Welcome to the thread! Lots of baby dust to you!

Beanhunter- I'm so sorry your going through this. I will be sending my thoughts and prayers for you. Hugs

Today I got my results for my progesterone test!! It was 34.2!!! The nurse said it was an excellent ovulation!! yay! Only thing that has me confused is i'm having less progesterone type symptoms than I ever had :( My boobs are barely even sore and they normally are! Today is 7dpo so i'm going to test on cd 10 or 11.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

happycloud said:


> Welcome DV11!
> I was told that the first day of the cycle is when you require a pad or tampon. So if there is just a little brown when you wipe, don't count that. Count when you actually need to protect your undies!
> I did my first round of 50 mg a couple of weeks ago and am on cd17. Are you taking your temp too? You can use sites like www.fertilityfriend.com or print a chart off the internet. It is so helpful to see the visuals of how everything is going.
> 
> Here is my chart so far... the "C" is when I took clomid. I had taken Prometrium to kick start AF.
> 
> Maybe it's none of my business but I want to tell you guys to ask for Prometrium as your progesterone instead of Provera. My best friend is a nurse midwife and she said not to take Provera. Also, 38 years ago my mom was put on Provera to "help prevent miscarriage" and my brother was born with a deformed heart and died after two days and she found out later it was b/c of Provera. NEVER take Provera if you could be pregnant! Provera is category X, while Prometrium is category B. It's probably fine to kick start AF, but not later!

thanks for the advice! thats good to know!:thumbup:


----------



## daopdesign

Hi beanhunter just wanted to say how sorry I am you're feeling like this it's totally understandable but try not to get yourself stressed out x


----------



## welshgem

Thanks girls - so does the positive opk mean I ov'd yesterday (CD16) or does ov always occur the following day? I'm just confused as to whether I'm 1dpo or not? xx


----------



## caz & bob

you will o in the next 1 or 2 days hun x x x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

welshgem said:


> Thanks girls - so does the positive opk mean I ov'd yesterday (CD16) or does ov always occur the following day? I'm just confused as to whether I'm 1dpo or not? xx

i think its 12-36 hours later? But i'm not completely sure? I would count cd 17 as ovulation and cd 18 as 1dpo...but thats just me.


----------



## LoloShells

Ditto


----------



## welshgem

Thank you ladies! Gosh, that's quite late...if AF comes this cycle on my usual 26 days then I've got a 10 day luteul phase...hope that's enough! xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

welshgem said:


> Thank you ladies! Gosh, that's quite late...if AF comes this cycle on my usual 26 days then I've got a 10 day luteul phase...hope that's enough! xx

hopefully with the later ovulation you wont start AF til later. Usually ovulation days change, not LP's. So fx'd crossed for you that AF doesn't even show!!


----------



## welshgem

TeddyBearPug said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! Gosh, that's quite late...if AF comes this cycle on my usual 26 days then I've got a 10 day luteul phase...hope that's enough! xx
> 
> hopefully with the later ovulation you wont start AF til later. Usually ovulation days change, not LP's. So fx'd crossed for you that AF doesn't even show!!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I do hate the waiting. What's worse is when they go from light to dark then light again. This most recent one was just as light as my first. Grr.


----------



## Danielle_jone

going to get my 21 day bloods tomorrow....fingers x'd because i really dont think i o'd :(


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Welcome Danielle and good luck tomorrow. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Justwantababy

Aliciatm said:


> I'm So ready to start clomid I haven't even ovulated yet this cycle so it's gonna take forever for next cycle to get here

Hi love...sorry if I've missed something, but if you're stuck in a long cycle and have clomid to start, will your doctor not give you progesterone to bring on a period? It is exciting tho....I never ov'd on my first month, but hoping 100mg will do it this month! xx


----------



## missangie

TeddyBearPug said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missangie said:
> 
> 
> teddybearpug, cant wait to hear the result!
> 
> xandersmommy, congrats!!!!
> 
> turboturtle, looks like its getting darker
> 
> Scerena, have a fun trip! I am jealous, I could really use a vaca right now!!!!
> 
> Prettynpink, that is great that you now have confirmed Ovulation on FF! I am 1DPO today (I think) Im hoping my temps will stay up and confirm O too.
> 
> I am supposed to go in for CD21 bloods but I didnt ovulate until CD18... Should I still go in on 21 like my doc said or wait to go in so that it will show I actually O'd. Im thinking I should still go in on day 21 even though it wouldnt show i have ovulated just yet, right?
> 
> whats the point in going in if its not going to confirm?! i ovulated on cd 18 and i went in on cd24. My doctor always tells me to come in 7 days AFTER i get my +opk and its always worked! Besides, your paying for the test right? Dont waste it!Click to expand...
> 
> my dr made it sound like if I O late like I have on CD18 then it the clomid is not working like it should. my instructions that he wrote out say to take it CD5-9 and then bd at least every other cd11-15 and to start OPK cd11 and also to come in CD21. But if i were to have followed those directions i woul dhave a next to nothing shot at being prego since I didnt O till cd18 which is why Im confused. especially since i know that it says that you will usually O 5-10 days AFTER your last pill. I just dont get his reasoning for bding 11-15..... ???Click to expand...
> 
> thats really weird that he would say that! Clomid is known to make you ovulate later! Last cycle i ovulated cd19 or 20...i can't remember anymore! lol! So you can definitely ovulate later and have a good ovulation! Did you BD up til your +opk? My doctor told me to start BD'ing on CD 10 and do every other day until i get my +opk, then he said to do it that day and the day after.Click to expand...

I am CD 20 now and had a definite, without a doubt positive OPK on CD17. We BD CD13, 15, 16, 18, 19.... I was pretty sure I had ovulated on CD18 with my CM signs and the positive OPK and on CD19 my temp was higher. However my temp is low today which now has me thinking I didnt O at all.. ahh Im so confused


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

Hi girls, I haven't commented on here yet as I have been staying away from all things ttc this month. It was really getting excessive - every spare moment I had I was on here. But there you are few of you on here that I have been anxious to know what's happening. So I signed in today to read it all!!

I'm on my 2nd round of clomid and used conceive+ for the first time this cycle. It appears to have worked... 

Sending you ALL lot and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## Justwantababy

beanhunter said:


> I'm so scared girls. I'm going back in tomorrow for surgery on this ovarian cyst to get it sorted. I'm scared about the surgery. I'm also going to be 9dpo tomorrow so too early to know if I'd be pregnant and worried if I was that it would cause problems. I know it needs doing though as I'm in pain and feel rubbish.
> I'm scared and can't stop crying. Don't know if I can keep on with ttc, it's just causing me physical and mental heartbreak and I'm sure it's never going to work anyway. :cry:

Hey honey :hugs:

What a tough time you're having. And no wonder you're scared.

Don't believe ttc is never going to work, try to stay positive.

Today is scary, but it's a good thing it's getting done. Once you're good as new you can get back on with all this ttc malarky. And it will all be worth it the day you hold your gorgeous healthy baby in your arms.

Will be thinking of you, let us know how you get on. Be brave! xxx :hugs:


----------



## cutedimples

Me- 31 Husband 29
My Son born 10/05/2006
married 06/03/10
ttc since 01/2010
Was on depo provera for just over 3 and a half years
1st round of Fertomid 50 mg (2-6) 05/2011, got menses on the 27/05/2011 
2nd round of Fertomid 50 mg x2 (3-7) 06/2011, Period was 4 days late took 2 pregnancy tests and both negative.
got menses on the 26/06/2011
Had terrible side effects like tender breasts, mood swings, insomnia, swollen abdomen, cramps and nausea. 
Decided to skip a month of taking no pills.
Visited my O&G on Saturday...had a sonar done. No cysts all clear. Dr prescribed another 3rd of Fertomid. So waiting on my menses. Which is due on the 23/07/2011.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just chill in today with oh no gym x x x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi everyone
I have been reading everyone's posts but this one moves so fast I haven't posted much! Apols.
Anyway - would just like to share where I'm at really. I'm 12dpo today. Which is MAMMOTH for me because my LP without Clomid is 8-9 days. Temp still above coverline.
I had that dragging, heavy feeling in my uterus yesterday which normally means AF is on her way that evening or the next day, but no 'full flow' (ugh) as yet.
I have been spotting every day since 7po - started as a tan colour and has been darker for the past couple of days. This morning I woke with a blob of red (sorry for TMI) so I put a pad on, but I'm not experiencing any other cramps/'full feeling' today and the spotting has gone back to a brownish colour, and is too light for a pad.
I did a FRER yesterday at 11dpo - BFN.
I don't think I'm pregnant (although of course, I'm holding out hope), but I'm super pleased that Clomid at 100mg made me ovulate earlier than ever before (cd18) and has given me a normal-ish LP. 
I just think the spotting and I are destined to be together! The main thing is that my progesterone test at 7dpo was great - 65 ('normal' to show O occured is 30 or more), so think the spotting might just be my body's reaction to progesterone.
Just impatient to get full AF now so I can start the next cycle.
xx


----------



## Lily7

Hey everyone! Hope you are all well! I am going for my scan tonight CD13 wish me luck! X


----------



## Aliciatm

Justwantababy said:


> Aliciatm said:
> 
> 
> I'm So ready to start clomid I haven't even ovulated yet this cycle so it's gonna take forever for next cycle to get here
> 
> Hi love...sorry if I've missed something, but if you're stuck in a long cycle and have clomid to start, will your doctor not give you progesterone to bring on a period? It is exciting tho....I never ov'd on my first month, but hoping 100mg will do it this month! xxClick to expand...

im only on cd 16 lol. so far no ovulation, just waiting on next cycle seems like its taking forever lol


----------



## happycloud

beanhunter - thinking of you, hoping everything is going okay!
leilahsmummy - congrats! love to see that BFP!!!
lily7 - hope you have great follies in your scan!
welcome everyone else!

Me - cd 18. Temp is still kinda high. Had a very positive OPK today, better than yesterday (maybe I'll post a pic later). 

Here's my chart...fertility friend is as confused as I am and hasn't picked an ovulation date by it's "advanced detector". If I switch the mode of detecting, it says cd14, but that positive wasn't for sure. The positive wasn't as dark as today. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







chart2.PNG
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies!!!

I have a lot of catching up to do on everyone's posts!!! This will probably be the only time that I get to post until sunday.. But I just wanted to give an update! 
Today is 5dpo for me :happydance: and cd21.. I am feeling a little different.. I keep getting like AF cramps, but my cervix is completely closed.. Also my boobs just feel heavy! But I guess those could be caused from clomid?? I don't plan on testing till Monday 10dpo.. But I am so excited by my temps! I feel very good about this cycle and I wish I could just fast forward one week:haha: 
Good Luck to everyone!!!! Hopefully when I get back on here on Sunday someone will have gotten a BFP!!!!
My Ovulation Chart 
:dust::dust:


----------



## Lily7

Hi Everyone! :hi:

Happycloud - thank you! I will pop back on later and let yous know how it went, sorry I can't help you out, I have no idea about charts

beanhunter - hope your ok :hugs:

leilahs_mummy - congrats on your bfp! I love hearing stories like yours, it gives me hope, oh and we are using conceive plus aswell, what mg were you on?

prettynpink - I can feel a bfp in the waters for you!!

x


----------



## Danielle_jone

prettynpink29 said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> I have a lot of catching up to do on everyone's posts!!! This will probably be the only time that I get to post until sunday.. But I just wanted to give an update!
> Today is 5dpo for me :happydance: and cd21.. I am feeling a little different.. I keep getting like AF cramps, but my cervix is completely closed.. Also my boobs just feel heavy! But I guess those could be caused from clomid?? I don't plan on testing till Monday 10dpo.. But I am so excited by my temps! I feel very good about this cycle and I wish I could just fast forward one week:haha:
> Good Luck to everyone!!!! Hopefully when I get back on here on Sunday someone will have gotten a BFP!!!!
> My Ovulation Chart
> :dust::dust:

hey pretty i am day 21 too....i am so anxious to get the blood results back, will be interesting to actually have PROOF to see if the clomid made me O or not!:coffee:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hey everyone! Hows everyone holding up? the thread is getting quiet! Today i am 8dpo and I am MOODY/BITCHY. I got all upset because my husband didn't come home for lunch....:dohh: now my poor husband is wondering what the hell is up with me and is apologizing like crazy. Now i feel like a complete idiot :dohh: The tww is the worst!


----------



## MrsBrown

TeddyBearPug said:


> Hey everyone! Hows everyone holding up? the thread is getting quiet! Today i am 8dpo and I am MOODY/BITCHY. I got all upset because my husband didn't come home for lunch....:dohh: now my poor husband is wondering what the hell is up with me and is apologizing like crazy. Now i feel like a complete idiot :dohh: The tww is the worst!


I bet you my bitchy can out do your bitchy ... I got upset with my husband because he asked for a taste of MY cheesecake .. HOW DARE HE ASK ME FOR MY COMFORT FOOD!! :nope::nope:

Needless to say .. we didnt speak all day and I wound up apologizing to him ... :cry:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hey girls. So as I was checking my cervix before jumping in the shower and I had blood (sorry tmi) . I am praying its just ovulation bleeding, but idk. I might have missed my surge last night bcz my opk was really light today - almost no line at all. If this is af then I had an 18 day cycle. :'(


----------



## TeddyBearPug

MrsBrown said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Hows everyone holding up? the thread is getting quiet! Today i am 8dpo and I am MOODY/BITCHY. I got all upset because my husband didn't come home for lunch....:dohh: now my poor husband is wondering what the hell is up with me and is apologizing like crazy. Now i feel like a complete idiot :dohh: The tww is the worst!
> 
> 
> I bet you my bitchy can out do your bitchy ... I got upset with my husband because he asked for a taste of MY cheesecake .. HOW DARE HE ASK ME FOR MY COMFORT FOOD!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Needless to say .. we didnt speak all day and I wound up apologizing to him ... :cry:Click to expand...

clomid makes us crazy! right?! lol! that is funny...but its not! I hope you are talking now! Its crazy how in the moment we feel so STRONGLY that what we are feeling is somehow justified or even reasonable! lol! our men put up with a lot. I think it was my second month of clomid I was so angry with my husband because he said he was going out with friends on our SCHEDULED BD night....um, hell NO! Needless to say i told him i was so angry i was going to rip his eyes out and to this day if i get mad he looks at me sheepishly and asks if he can keep his eyes. Melts my heart every time.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Hey girls. So as I was checking my cervix before jumping in the shower and I had blood (sorry tmi) . I am praying its just ovulation bleeding, but idk. I might have missed my surge last night bcz my opk was really light today - almost no line at all. If this is af then I had an 18 day cycle. :'(

i hope its just ovulation bleeding! :hugs: Have you ever had a cycle that short before?!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

TeddyBearPug said:


> TurboTurtle80 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. So as I was checking my cervix before jumping in the shower and I had blood (sorry tmi) . I am praying its just ovulation bleeding, but idk. I might have missed my surge last night bcz my opk was really light today - almost no line at all. If this is af then I had an 18 day cycle. :'(
> 
> i hope its just ovulation bleeding! :hugs: Have you ever had a cycle that short before?!Click to expand...

Thanks luv. I really hope so too. I haven't had a period in 18 months so its possible I'm just twacked out, but with my opks and the little twinges on my left side I really hoped I was ovulating. Now I'm all depressed.


----------



## MrsBrown

TeddyBearPug .... umm ... were you a fly on the wall today or what .. I tried with all my might to tell him how asking for a piece of my cheesecake destroyed my mood and how he shouldnt ask for my comfort food at all .. and he looked at me like ;;;; "How do I know what your comfort food is" and im like .. YOU SHOULD JUST KNOW ... I tried to make myself AND MY ATTITUDE seem Right .. but it was all wrong .. and we kissed and made up .. he is so understanding ... I guess thats why I married him .. Thats that unconditional love for you ... lol


----------



## MrsBrown

TurboTurtle .. So sorry to hear about the blood .. dont dig in there anymore ... and why havent you had a period for 18 months???


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

Lily7 said:


> Hi Everyone! :hi:
> 
> Happycloud - thank you! I will pop back on later and let yous know how it went, sorry I can't help you out, I have no idea about charts
> 
> beanhunter - hope your ok :hugs:
> 
> leilahs_mummy - congrats on your bfp! I love hearing stories like yours, it gives me hope, oh and we are using conceive plus aswell, what mg were you on?
> 
> prettynpink - I can feel a bfp in the waters for you!!
> 
> x


Thank you!! I'm so excited. I was on 50mg. What mg are you on?

I have my fingers crossed for you all. I will definitely be coming back to check on you all


----------



## Dini

Hi Everyone! I'm Dini, and I'm new to BnB. My Boyfriend and I have been TTC for 10 mo. I have PCOS and irregular cycles. Several times in my life I have had bleeding that couldn't be stopped unless I was put on the pill, of course I can't do that now! My fertility specialist and OB are working together with me and decided to put me on 14 days of Progesterone to make me withdraw and hopefully start a regular cycle in which I will start Clomid 50mg days 5-9. My fertility doc did a scan and my ovaries are pretty large as is the lining of my uterus(hence the progesterone), but he saw nothing that looked like a reason for me not to get preggo other than the typical PCOS picture. I get those twinges in my ovaries almost every month, but my ovaries are covered in cysts, like most of us PCOSers and my Dr thinks that even though my body tries I may not have enough of the proper hormones at the right time to push through all the cysts/scar tissue. I'm hoping the addition of the progesterone and clomid will help. 

Anyone else ever used the progesterone/clomid combo?


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning all.

i am on cd25 without take any fertomid (generic of clomid) this month. I have tender breasts for the past 2 days. Hopefully my AF dont come and i got pregnant naturally or hopefully my AF is coming soon so that i can start my 3rd round of fertomid (generic of clomid). 

Good luck to all thats on the clomid train.


----------



## welshgem

CD19 and 2DPO for me today ladies. No symptoms yet but it's early days although yesterday there was an abundance of lotiony-cm. How is everyone doing? Anyone coming up to testing time? xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi ladies! Hope everyone's well!

MrsHY: don't want to tempt fate but this sounds v similar to a lovely poster Struth who used to post on ttc....but is now over on the 1st trimester :happydance: Good luck!

Lily7: good luck hon and let us know!

Aliciatm: lol! I know that feeling! We just wish our lives away! But u could still ov so keep :sex: ing! You have any ewcm or check your cervix?

Prettynpink: :dust: to you....have a good feeling about u this month!

TurboTurtle: how's it going? You sure you didn't get a little scratch while u were checking? if it's only a little I wouldn't worry...your body's going thru a lot just now, a bit of craziness is to he expected :hugs:

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: no gym got to take my oh mum docs for bloods done then chill chill chill x x x


----------



## beanhunter

Hello all. 
I've just got back home. Operation went well but not really sure yet what treatment will be next. Back in clinic in 3 weeks to find out. I'm really sore though, can't believe that's 2 ops in 11 weeks
Hpt neg yesterday but the decided the op had to be done regardless because of the pain. Unfortunately it means if I was pregnant I'd be likely to miscarry. Temps still v high but guessing that's the op. Chart is in my sig. 
Thanks for the support.


----------



## MrsBrown

Beanhunter....thanks for the update and I wi pray for a.speedy recovery for you


----------



## jo8082

Hi Ladies,

I hope you dont mind if i join this thread?

I've started Clomid this cycle, took 50mg from CD2 2-6, currently on CD 12. I went went in for a ultrasound scan on CD9, then said i have three developing follicles in my right ovary the biggest one was 10mm. I'm going back tomorrow to see how much they have grown and for them to tell me when they think I'm going to ovulate.

Don't know if anyone know the answer....? But if you have more than one mature follicle while on clomid, do you ovulate them all?

Thanks

:dust:


----------



## Danielle_jone

i am now CD 22, testing on saturday and waiting to hear back from doc about bloodwork from yesterday.....i really want to call the office today! lol. congrats to the BFP and babydust to everyone else as well!! :)


----------



## happycloud

beanhunter - welcome back and quick healing vibes coming your way!

dini - welcome! I'm from ohio too (cinci). I started my period with progesterone too and it worked fine. Then did clomid cd 3-7.

I'm on cd 19 today, like welshgem.

I possibly either o'd on cd 14 or 16. So I don't know how many dpo I am. On fertility friend, if you select one o detector, it says 14, but then on countdowntopregnancy it says that it was probably cd 16. 
It doesn't matter to me as long as I DID o and caught the eggy!

Have felt a little full/nauseous last few days but I'm afraid its psychosomatic :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







chart3.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Thanks for the support ladies.

Teddybearpug - I'm so glad you were on last night. You saved me from total breakdown. =) I can't wait till you can test!

MrsBrown - I definitely will leave it alone now. I don't normally ovulate due to the cysts and I'm very hypothyroid so I only have periods on my own once in a long while.

Justwantababy - Doin ok luv, how bout u? I don't believe I scratched myself. It was like EW with a brownish red color. Not enough for me to think full af, but enough to scare me. My cervix is high and I have all the signs of ovulation, but idk. I'm sure my body is in shock mode with all these changes. Now I just have light cramping.

Beanhunter - I'm happy everything went well hun. I hope you have a fast recovery so you can get your next eggy. Stay positive luv.

Welcome to the new gals. Lmk if you want me to add you to our calendar. Good luck to those getting ready to test and in the 2ww. I appreciate all you girls. My bf is getting annoyed w baby talk so its nice to have an outlet and extra support.


----------



## Lucy79

I thought I'd share my story to give you all some hope. I got only 2 AFs in 17mths after coming off the pill. Nothing wrong with me apparently, I had all the tests and the specialist said this more common than people think. I seriously doubted anything working and got really depressed while undergoing treatment and waiting for tests. I even went private to avoid the agony of waiting lists. 

Anyway, I got my AF induced with progesterone which I took for 7 days and then started on clomid days 2-6. Went for my 13 day scan and all looked good and I had ovulation cramps which I'd never had before. We Bd'd from day 9 to day 18 everyday (exhausting), and then on day 20 again just to make sure. I never used ovulation tests and my specialist said just don't focus on timing just BD frequently. 

Then after ovulation my stomach has been bloated for nearly 2 weeks, and then a few days ago my boobs started aching (like mild heartburn behind them) and I can't stop eating I am sooo hungry all the time and get twinges below my tummy, to the sides. I've had 2 positive pregnancy tests this week so am happy but shocked clomid worked first time. If you are on clomid I think it's important not to time BD too much but to try to BD everyday or as often as poss in those few days before and during ovulation.

So it can work and I really hope everyone on here gets their BFPs x


----------



## happycloud

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Hey girls. So as I was checking my cervix before jumping in the shower and I had blood (sorry tmi) . I am praying its just ovulation bleeding, but idk. I might have missed my surge last night bcz my opk was really light today - almost no line at all. If this is af then I had an 18 day cycle. :'(

That's so tricky to figure out! Day 18? Do you chart/temp? Has your temp gone up? Give it a few more days before getting too sad!


----------



## wannabeprego

Question girls, When you take clomid does it make you ovulate earlier or does ovulation stay about the same as before clomid?? I am waiting to ovulate on my first month of clomid and i usually OV on CD 13 or later. I have been doing OPK's to make sure i dont miss it. I just dont know what to expect since this is my first time using it...:shrug:

I have also heard other girls say the clomid shortens your cycle? Was this the case for you ladies?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

HappyCloud - So very tricky and frustrating. I didn't temp this month although I wish I had bcz it would prolly have explained a lot. Thinking about starting CD1 all over again is disheartening. I'm gonna pick up a bbt therm tonight for sure.

wannabeprego - Idk for sure, but I've heard it makes you ov later. 

So at this point its not full af, but enough to make me use a liner. I've heard ov bleeding can be as much as 2 days. I'm still hoping. Maybe bursting thru cystic ovaries causes extra bleeding? Normally with af I'd have horrible cramping by now, but I'm not hurting very much. The female body...Sheesh.


----------



## welshgem

Lucy79 said:


> I thought I'd share my story to give you all some hope. I got only 2 AFs in 17mths after coming off the pill. Nothing wrong with me apparently, I had all the tests and the specialist said this more common than people think. I seriously doubted anything working and got really depressed while undergoing treatment and waiting for tests. I even went private to avoid the agony of waiting lists.
> 
> Anyway, I got my AF induced with progesterone which I took for 7 days and then started on clomid days 2-6. Went for my 13 day scan and all looked good and I had ovulation cramps which I'd never had before. We Bd'd from day 9 to day 18 everyday (exhausting), and then on day 20 again just to make sure. I never used ovulation tests and my specialist said just don't focus on timing just BD frequently.
> 
> Then after ovulation my stomach has been bloated for nearly 2 weeks, and then a few days ago my boobs started aching (like mild heartburn behind them) and I can't stop eating I am sooo hungry all the time and get twinges below my tummy, to the sides. I've had 2 positive pregnancy tests this week so am happy but shocked clomid worked first time. If you are on clomid I think it's important not to time BD too much but to try to BD everyday or as often as poss in those few days before and during ovulation.
> 
> So it can work and I really hope everyone on here gets their BFPs x

I love hearing success stories - congratulations Lucy :flower:


----------



## Lily7

Leilahs_mummy said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! :hi:
> 
> Happycloud - thank you! I will pop back on later and let yous know how it went, sorry I can't help you out, I have no idea about charts
> 
> beanhunter - hope your ok :hugs:
> 
> leilahs_mummy - congrats on your bfp! I love hearing stories like yours, it gives me hope, oh and we are using conceive plus aswell, what mg were you on?
> 
> prettynpink - I can feel a bfp in the waters for you!!
> 
> x
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I'm so excited. I was on 50mg. What mg are you on?
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you all. I will definitely be coming back to check on you allClick to expand...

Hi, thanks for sharing, I am on 50 mg aswell but I went for my scan yesterday Cd13 and I have only 1 follicle that is 10mm and my lining is 7mm so he says the lining is good but the follie is not good enough :-( he said there is still a chance but less than 50 percent


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies! I'm so thankful for finding this thread. I'm anxiously waiting for af to start my first clomid cycle. I was diagnosed with PCOS 5 years ago and have only had progesterone induced periods since coming off the pill 2 years ago. I've been on 1,500mg of metformin for 6 months. I'm brand new to actively trying to conceive and am excited/nervous for my first round of clomid!


----------



## happycloud

Welcome lindsayms05! 

Lily7, sorry to hear about the follie :( damn.


----------



## bees

Hi everyone! New here. I start my first cycle with Clomid soon (50mg, CD 5-9).


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Today is 10dpo. When would you start testing? I'm thinking about tomorrow but i think it might be to early? My LP has been 12-15 days on clomid so i'm not real sure when AF is due. I'm not having any symptoms though. :shrug: Not even my boobies..nothing.


----------



## MrsHY

Justwantababy said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone's well!
> 
> MrsHY: don't want to tempt fate but this sounds v similar to a lovely poster Struth who used to post on ttc....but is now over on the 1st trimester :happydance: Good luck!
> 
> Lily7: good luck hon and let us know!
> 
> Aliciatm: lol! I know that feeling! We just wish our lives away! But u could still ov so keep :sex: ing! You have any ewcm or check your cervix?
> 
> Prettynpink: :dust: to you....have a good feeling about u this month!
> 
> TurboTurtle: how's it going? You sure you didn't get a little scratch while u were checking? if it's only a little I wouldn't worry...your body's going thru a lot just now, a bit of craziness is to he expected :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Ah thanks hon, but sadly AF came yesterday:-(
Onwards and upwards - and onto another Clomid cycle!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

unbelievable...i think AF has arrived earlier than ever before! 10dpo and i went to the restroom and bright red on the tp. this just sucks. i'm so heartbroken.


----------



## Justwantababy

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm so thankful for finding this thread. I'm anxiously waiting for af to start my first clomid cycle. I was diagnosed with PCOS 5 years ago and have only had progesterone induced periods since coming off the pill 2 years ago. I've been on 1,500mg of metformin for 6 months. I'm brand new to actively trying to conceive and am excited/nervous for my first round of clomid!

GOOD LUCK!!! And welcome :wave: xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

Welcome bees! Good luck love...have u been ttc for a long time?

TeddyBearPug and MrsHY....so sorry for you girls. Let's all look forward to our next cycles and our next chance for our bambinis. I'm on 100mg next time so fingers crossed...I'm really ready now. Coming up to 1yr ttc milestone for us :( But believe with all my heart it WILL happen one day.... xx


----------



## Lily7

happycloud said:


> Welcome lindsayms05!
> 
> Lily7, sorry to hear about the follie :( damn.

Thanks happycloud, we were really down about it, he said it might grow and I might ovulate late but to be honest that is alot of "mights"! So he said if no af by day 35 then to take a hpt then start provera again and then bump it up to 100mg

How are you?

Welcome to all the new girls to the thread :flower:


----------



## Lily7

MrsHY said:


> Justwantababy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope everyone's well!
> 
> MrsHY: don't want to tempt fate but this sounds v similar to a lovely poster Struth who used to post on ttc....but is now over on the 1st trimester :happydance: Good luck!
> 
> Lily7: good luck hon and let us know!
> 
> Aliciatm: lol! I know that feeling! We just wish our lives away! But u could still ov so keep :sex: ing! You have any ewcm or check your cervix?
> 
> Prettynpink: :dust: to you....have a good feeling about u this month!
> 
> TurboTurtle: how's it going? You sure you didn't get a little scratch while u were checking? if it's only a little I wouldn't worry...your body's going thru a lot just now, a bit of craziness is to he expected :hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Ah thanks hon, but sadly AF came yesterday:-(
> Onwards and upwards - and onto another Clomid cycle!Click to expand...




TeddyBearPug said:


> unbelievable...i think AF has arrived earlier than ever before! 10dpo and i went to the restroom and bright red on the tp. this just sucks. i'm so heartbroken.

Sorry af came :growlmad:


----------



## Justwantababy

Dini said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm Dini, and I'm new to BnB. My Boyfriend and I have been TTC for 10 mo. I have PCOS and irregular cycles. Several times in my life I have had bleeding that couldn't be stopped unless I was put on the pill, of course I can't do that now! My fertility specialist and OB are working together with me and decided to put me on 14 days of Progesterone to make me withdraw and hopefully start a regular cycle in which I will start Clomid 50mg days 5-9. My fertility doc did a scan and my ovaries are pretty large as is the lining of my uterus(hence the progesterone), but he saw nothing that looked like a reason for me not to get preggo other than the typical PCOS picture. I get those twinges in my ovaries almost every month, but my ovaries are covered in cysts, like most of us PCOSers and my Dr thinks that even though my body tries I may not have enough of the proper hormones at the right time to push through all the cysts/scar tissue. I'm hoping the addition of the progesterone and clomid will help.
> 
> Anyone else ever used the progesterone/clomid combo?

Hey love welcome. I had prog then clomid last month and will nxt month. Do u temp or use opks? I temp and it is helping me understand my crazy bod! Xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

Lily7 said:


> happycloud said:
> 
> 
> Welcome lindsayms05!
> 
> Lily7, sorry to hear about the follie :( damn.
> 
> Thanks happycloud, we were really down about it, he said it might grow and I might ovulate late but to be honest that is alot of "mights"! So he said if no af by day 35 then to take a hpt then start provera again and then bump it up to 100mg
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Welcome to all the new girls to the thread :flower:Click to expand...

Hey love sorry to hear that. It is good u r getting monitored tho. I'm not and although my temps suggest I haven't ov'd I'm scared of starting progesterone ahead of my next clomid cycle in case I randomly.am preg. Silly I know, cos there's nothing to say I am....except hope! When would u start your next clomid? xx


----------



## missangie

sorry about the bad news lily and teddybearpug. I hope next round will be the winning round 

I am 5DPO and days are just dragging now that I know I have ovulated and done all that I can. I just want to know!


----------



## Lily7

Justwantababy - Thanks, well he told me to wait until CD35 and if no af then to take a test to rule out pregnancy then start my provera (progesterone) again for 7 days then up the clomid to 100mg and stay on days 2-6. 

So cd35 will be 11th August for me - don't give up hope, thats all we have! I hope you don't have to and you get your bfp but if you do have to take prog & clomid again, when will you be starting and what mg's?

Missangie - I was just looking for you there to see how you are? wow 5dpo I think that has went by so fast! obviously for you it is dragging! so when is your planned test date? I will be crossing my fingers for you !

xx


----------



## missangie

Lily7 said:


> Justwantababy - Thanks, well he told me to wait until CD35 and if no af then to take a test to rule out pregnancy then start my provera (progesterone) again for 7 days then up the clomid to 100mg and stay on days 2-6.
> 
> So cd35 will be 11th August for me - don't give up hope, thats all we have! I hope you don't have to and you get your bfp but if you do have to take prog & clomid again, when will you be starting and what mg's?
> 
> Missangie - I was just looking for you there to see how you are? wow 5dpo I think that has went by so fast! obviously for you it is dragging! so when is your planned test date? I will be crossing my fingers for you !
> 
> xx

August is just around the corner Lily!! Ill probably start testing 10dpo just because Im nuts and would start peeing on a stick now if i thought there was a chance I could see something haha.


----------



## Lily7

Good luck missangie, I really hope you get it xx

Oh and I asked the dr about my smiley on cd 10 and he said sometime we get fake positives with pcos - I knew it was too good to be true! lol I was just thinking, what if?? you know, because it was a smiley face opk so there was no judging lines and convincing myself lol


----------



## missangie

Lily7 said:


> Good luck missangie, I really hope you get it xx
> 
> Oh and I asked the dr about my smiley on cd 10 and he said sometime we get fake positives with pcos - I knew it was too good to be true! lol I was just thinking, what if?? you know, because it was a smiley face opk so there was no judging lines and convincing myself lol

what CD are you now??


----------



## Trishg21

Hey Angie ;)

Last cycle on Clomid I actually did not ovulate till CD 23! Very late. So late that my blood draw did not pick it up. So it is possible to ovulate late. I think the only real concern then is your luteal phase. I was really worried that I was going to have a 7 day luteal phase since I O'd so late but then it ended up lasting 14 days. 

I would say that you need to start BDing everyother day from CD 11-25. That way all your bases are covered. That is what we will be doing this cycle. Do you also temp as well as use opk's?


----------



## Trishg21

oops I think I responded to a really old reply. I thought I was on the last page... :blush:


----------



## missangie

Trishg21 said:


> oops I think I responded to a really old reply. I thought I was on the last page... :blush:

lol, it is easy to do on this thread since its so busy! :flower:


----------



## Lily7

missangie I am cd16 today x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls this af is heavy witch is good ha started taking fresh royal jelly well had 2 bottles of carlsberg it was nice but i feel ruff today as ewt x x x


----------



## Lily7

Hi caz, I was just thinking to myself when I seen your name I wonder if caz has tested, but I see the witch got you, I'm sorry, what mg are you going to be on this cycle and what days? x


----------



## happycloud

cd21 for me, 5 dpo. I go to get labs done today to test my progesterone. I KNEW that I should have scheduled for Monday but they were so insistant it be cd21. So now I'll be testing for prog. 5 dpo instead of 7. Hopefully my numbers are good. I've had 5 high temps since O.
Sorry for those that got AF! 
I'll try to wait until next Friday, cd 27 to test! :af:


----------



## Lily7

Hi happycloud, let us know how you get on, will you get the results right away or do you have to wait a while? x


----------



## TheNewMrs

*Hey girls, hope ye dont mind me coming on here? 
Im not actually on Clomid, I am on CD22 and havent Ovulated yet. 
I've been hearing a lot of women are on Clomid and wondering exactly what is it? Who should take it? Do I buy it over the counter or must it be prescribed to me? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. *


----------



## Lily7

Hi thenewmrs, glad you came over!

It has to be prescribed to you it helps you to ovulate

x


----------



## TheNewMrs

Thanks so much Lily, this is just my second month off BCP but my first charting. My first cycle was 30 days long, this one is CD22 and still doesnt say I've OV'ed although I have been doing opk's and got +'s but the thermal shift only seems to be kicking in since yesterday with - OPK's... :wacko: 

How many cycles were you TTC before you started on Clomid?


----------



## Lily7

I have been ttc 10 months but not 10 cycles, I just went 119 without af, turned out after having to go private (because nhs refuse to help) that i have pcos and don't ovulate although I would get false positive opk's, he started me on provera & clomid, this is my first cycle which doesn't look like it has worked :(

If you are only starting out ttc i would try not to worry just yet, but if its info on clomid you are after, there is plenty of info on here x


----------



## TheNewMrs

Well this is our second cycle and my Doctor told me he wont do anything till I'm TTC at least a year, so there's not much else I can do but keep on charting and seeing how things go! 

Its hard not to worry.... Ive heard so many sucess storied about clomid that I have to find out more!


----------



## Lily7

I know its hard! Even just go to your doc and lie a little about the length of time you have been ttc, explain to him about your opk's and see if he will run a blood test, even just a general one to check over everything, good luck to you !


----------



## TheNewMrs

See I cant really do that because I was still picking up my pill prescription and he'll see that?


----------



## twinkle2

Hi I'm new to this forum and would love to join the thread. Been ttc for a while but cycles really long and erratic after coming off bcp and before that they were basically absent for a year after having my son (no probs conceiving, so been such a big shock this time around!). Anyway this is 2nd round of clomid, first round 50mg THINK I ovulated on cd23 but can't be def as had already had 21day blood test and was told i hadn't ovulated so was v lax about doing opk - typical! Anyway, we BDed every other day that cycle but nothing....so upped dose to 100mg and now am on CD 12 and waiting and FX for ovulation. Does anyone know if I ovulated CD23 on 50mg will i ovulate earlier on 100mg or does it not work like that? Desperately want a sibling for my little boy, although every single day i realise how blessed i am to have a child at all. Doesn't help the crying at night from frustration and desperation of ttc though, is this normal?


----------



## happycloud

Lily7 said:


> Hi happycloud, let us know how you get on, will you get the results right away or do you have to wait a while? x

Hopefully they'll call early in the week. More likely: I'll have to call them and nag. It's supposed to be above 30 right? For progesterone post o?


----------



## Lily7

happycloud said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi happycloud, let us know how you get on, will you get the results right away or do you have to wait a while? x
> 
> Hopefully they'll call early in the week. More likely: I'll have to call them and nag. It's supposed to be above 30 right? For progesterone post o?Click to expand...

Probably! sorry I don't know what it has to be above, I will be thinking about you, I can't wait to hear! I am in a dilema, I had my scan on Wed (cd13) as you know and only had 1 follie at 10 mm and the dr basically ruled out this cycle, I asked him if it is possible that it will develop and I will just ovulate later and he said, it is possible but not likely, well i just pee'd on a cbd opk and got a smiley about 10 min ago?!? what do you think? am I just grasping at straws? bear in mind that I do have pcos and dr has said previously that it wouldn't be unusual to get false positives on opk's. I know the ones with the lines can be interpretted as + even when they aren't by our wishful thinking but this was a smiley face one, today is CD16.

Do you think I am building myself up for a let down or keep the spirits up? Either way we will keep bd'ing, just incase!

xx


----------



## Lily7

Hi twinkle, welcome! I don't know how it will affect your ovulation dates, but if you ov later last time then I would just keep bd'ing as long as you can to cover from the earliest possible day for ovulation to the latest possible day x


----------



## happycloud

Lily7 said:


> happycloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi happycloud, let us know how you get on, will you get the results right away or do you have to wait a while? x
> 
> Hopefully they'll call early in the week. More likely: I'll have to call them and nag. It's supposed to be above 30 right? For progesterone post o?Click to expand...
> 
> Probably! sorry I don't know what it has to be above, I will be thinking about you, I can't wait to hear! I am in a dilema, I had my scan on Wed (cd13) as you know and only had 1 follie at 10 mm and the dr basically ruled out this cycle, I asked him if it is possible that it will develop and I will just ovulate later and he said, it is possible but not likely, well i just pee'd on a cbd opk and got a smiley about 10 min ago?!? what do you think? am I just grasping at straws? bear in mind that I do have pcos and dr has said previously that it wouldn't be unusual to get false positives on opk's. I know the ones with the lines can be interpretted as + even when they aren't by our wishful thinking but this was a smiley face one, today is CD16.
> 
> Do you think I am building myself up for a let down or keep the spirits up? Either way we will keep bd'ing, just incase!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Def. bd just in case! I used those cheapie sticks and had both lines for a straight week, but a few were kinda darker than the others. I have also looked on ff and have seen a lot of charts from women with PCOS who had + on opks and pregnancy. So its not an absolute rule. I forget, are you charting? I can feel confident in my ovulation because I see it on my chart! Of course, who knows what the blood test will say.


----------



## Lily7

No I don't chart, I wouldn't have the first idea how to, when I look at girls charts I don't even know how to read it properly! lol

Well if you know by your chart that you have then the tests are just to confirm, don't worry, i know it will be good news!

x


----------



## missangie

Lily7 said:


> No I don't chart, I wouldn't have the first idea how to, when I look at girls charts I don't even know how to read it properly! lol
> 
> Well if you know by your chart that you have then the tests are just to confirm, don't worry, i know it will be good news!
> 
> x

I would totally recommend charting your temps, it takes the guessing out of whether or not you ovulated (for the most part) If you click my sig. for fertilityfriend.com you can create a free profile and all you need to do is type in your temps and it will do the rest of the work for you. Its super easy. You just need a BBT thermometer (very cheap) and then take your temp at the same time every morning and then record them on there.


----------



## Lily7

missangie said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> No I don't chart, I wouldn't have the first idea how to, when I look at girls charts I don't even know how to read it properly! lol
> 
> Well if you know by your chart that you have then the tests are just to confirm, don't worry, i know it will be good news!
> 
> x
> 
> I would totally recommend charting your temps, it takes the guessing out of whether or not you ovulated (for the most part) If you click my sig. for fertilityfriend.com you can create a free profile and all you need to do is type in your temps and it will do the rest of the work for you. Its super easy. You just need a BBT thermometer (very cheap) and then take your temp at the same time every morning and then record them on there.Click to expand...

I might look into it then missangie, do you have to start when af comes or can you just start anytime? I will probably see how this cycle works out then look into it, be warned though I will probably torture you girls to help me understand it though! lol

How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## missangie

Lily7 said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> No I don't chart, I wouldn't have the first idea how to, when I look at girls charts I don't even know how to read it properly! lol
> 
> Well if you know by your chart that you have then the tests are just to confirm, don't worry, i know it will be good news!
> 
> x
> 
> I would totally recommend charting your temps, it takes the guessing out of whether or not you ovulated (for the most part) If you click my sig. for fertilityfriend.com you can create a free profile and all you need to do is type in your temps and it will do the rest of the work for you. Its super easy. You just need a BBT thermometer (very cheap) and then take your temp at the same time every morning and then record them on there.Click to expand...
> 
> I might look into it then missangie, do you have to start when af comes or can you just start anytime? I will probably see how this cycle works out then look into it, be warned though I will probably torture you girls to help me understand it though! lol
> 
> How are you feeling? :hugs:Click to expand...

you can really start it whenever but ideally it would be best to start right after AF. I am no expert when it comes to charting my temps but I do love that I can see the rise and it will confirm ovulation so I dont have to second guess whether I did or did not ovulate. It is confusing though if I am just looking at the chart but thank god fertilityfriend does all the work  

I am feeling normal. 6dpo and have had some light cramping today and I noticed lots of creamy CM that was tinted slightly yellow. I googled it and some say its a sign of pregnancy and others say its a sign AF is on her way. Beats me. implantation wouldnt have even happened this soon after O so Im not reading too much into it.


----------



## happycloud

I started by reading a good part of Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler. That helped me understand what was going on every month (or what SHOULD happen every month) and then I just started by printing off a natural family planning worksheet and making some copies. Then I found out about fertilityfriend.com and also countdowntopregnancy.com to put it online and get the help 'seeing' the pattern. The important things are:
Take your temp at the same time every morning, before you go to the bathroom, before you drink anything, even before standing up. Your temps will stay under a "coverline" (red horizontal line) which is diff. for every woman, mine this cycle was 97.7...meaning for the most part my temps stayed under that. AFTER ovulation, your temp should spike at least four tenths...so for me: 97.9 from 97.5. then it stays high due to progesterone. When AF arrives, it drops back down. If it stays high, you are very likely pregnant! So it doesn't help you see when O is coming, but that it has happened. My current chart is attached. You also mark your CM, when you BD, opks, symptoms, etc. and it uses those to help decide when you o'd.

Totally worth it. Read the book!!
 



Attached Files:







chart4.PNG
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## missangie

happycloud said:


> I started by reading a good part of Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler. That helped me understand what was going on every month (or what SHOULD happen every month) and then I just started by printing off a natural family planning worksheet and making some copies. Then I found out about fertilityfriend.com and also countdowntopregnancy.com to put it online and get the help 'seeing' the pattern. The important things are:
> Take your temp at the same time every morning, before you go to the bathroom, before you drink anything, even before standing up. Your temps will stay under a "coverline" (red horizontal line) which is diff. for every woman, mine this cycle was 97.7...meaning for the most part my temps stayed under that. AFTER ovulation, your temp should spike at least four tenths...so for me: 97.9 from 97.5. then it stays high due to progesterone. When AF arrives, it drops back down. If it stays high, you are very likely pregnant! So it doesn't help you see when O is coming, but that it has happened. My current chart is attached. You also mark your CM, when you BD, opks, symptoms, etc. and it uses those to help decide when you o'd.
> 
> Totally worth it. Read the book!!

agreed, I read that book too right when we were first TTC. I actually am kinda interested in reading it again now that I know so much more then I did then! But yes, good book to read for sure


----------



## Carhar

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted here for a very long time as I couldn't keep up with all the posts!

I was hoping for a bit of help. I'm on my second cycle of clomid. Last cycle I had a 12 lp which is normal for me. I'm now 14dpo, so a day late. I know clomid can lengthen lp. I was wondering if anyone had a normal lp and a longer subsequent lp?

I had a really faint line on a ic hpt this morning, but I've had evaps before so don't want to get my hopes up xxx


----------



## Lily7

Thanks girls you have helped alot with the temping advice you have given me.

Carhar - good luck for your bfp! 

X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sunday roast on starving think were going to st helens show with my son and nieces son they can go on the fair and watch the fireworks later x x x


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

Carhar said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted here for a very long time as I couldn't keep up with all the posts!
> 
> I was hoping for a bit of help. I'm on my second cycle of clomid. Last cycle I had a 12 lp which is normal for me. I'm now 14dpo, so a day late. I know clomid can lengthen lp. I was wondering if anyone had a normal lp and a longer subsequent lp?
> 
> I had a really faint line on a ic hpt this morning, but I've had evaps before so don't want to get my hopes up xxx

Hi... Not sure how long clomid can lengthen your lp. I kind of assumed it would be similiar each cycle. I hope this is your BFP!!! Good luck and keep us posted :)


----------



## MrsHY

twinkle2 said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum and would love to join the thread. Been ttc for a while but cycles really long and erratic after coming off bcp and before that they were basically absent for a year after having my son (no probs conceiving, so been such a big shock this time around!). Anyway this is 2nd round of clomid, first round 50mg THINK I ovulated on cd23 but can't be def as had already had 21day blood test and was told i hadn't ovulated so was v lax about doing opk - typical! Anyway, we BDed every other day that cycle but nothing....so upped dose to 100mg and now am on CD 12 and waiting and FX for ovulation. Does anyone know if I ovulated CD23 on 50mg will i ovulate earlier on 100mg or does it not work like that? Desperately want a sibling for my little boy, although every single day i realise how blessed i am to have a child at all. Doesn't help the crying at night from frustration and desperation of ttc though, is this normal?

Hi twinkle2
Just wanted to say that on 50mg Clomid I ovulated on day 23 and on 100mg I ovulated on day 17 - so in my case increasing the dose definitely resulted in earlier ovulation. Oh, and I completely get the crying at night thing xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Carhar said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted here for a very long time as I couldn't keep up with all the posts!
> 
> I was hoping for a bit of help. I'm on my second cycle of clomid. Last cycle I had a 12 lp which is normal for me. I'm now 14dpo, so a day late. I know clomid can lengthen lp. I was wondering if anyone had a normal lp and a longer subsequent lp?
> 
> I had a really faint line on a ic hpt this morning, but I've had evaps before so don't want to get my hopes up xxx

oooh Carhar am keeping everything crossed for you!

Without Clomid, I have a 7-9 day LP. With Clomid 50mg, I had a 10 day LP. With 100mg (last cycle) I had a 12 day LP.

Fingers crossed your LP stays away entirely though, and that you're pregnant!


----------



## Carhar

Thanks MrsHY.

My last 5 ovulatory cycles have all been 12 days lp. So I suppose I will have to wait and see. It has been a very different cycle to all my others tho x


----------



## Carhar

Thought I'd let you know that I did a frer and cb digi and both came back positive.

Looks like we're having a clomid baby, so it really does work as I have pcos and rarely ovulate x


----------



## wannabeprego

Carhar said:


> Thought I'd let you know that I did a frer and cb digi and both came back positive.
> 
> Looks like we're having a clomid baby, so it really does work as I have pcos and rarely ovulate x

Awesome news hun!!! How many clomid cycles did you do b-4 you got your BFP, and how long were you TTC? Congratsulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Congratulations-4.gif


----------



## Carhar

Thanks hun.

It was my second clomid cycle. I didn't ov until cd27 and thought I was out. My follie tracking at cd14 and 16 showed no dominant follies. Almost took norethisterone to bring on my af, but then my opks started getting darker. Glad I waited now!

We were ttc 9 months, but I only had 6 ovulatory cycles in that time as I have pcos x


----------



## happycloud

Yay carhar!!!!! I'm so happy to see another BFP!!! :happydance::happydance:
Congrats!


----------



## 4boys1girl

congrats carhar!


----------



## Lily7

BIG CONGRATS CARHAR !!!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks Lily, hopefully you won't be far behind x


----------



## LoloShells

Congrats Carhar :)

Does anyone know if clomid makes your period shorter? I've always had a 6-7 period, but here I am on cd4 and the last two times I've checked my cup (before bed on cd3 and this morning) theres been only drops of brown blood.


----------



## Lily7

Carhar said:


> Thanks Lily, hopefully you won't be far behind x

Hopefully Carhar! I really hope so, you must be soo happy I am actually excited for you! 

Did I read right where you said your scan showed no dominent follicles? I went on Wednesday and only had 1 at 10 mm I am praying that it grows and I ovulate, your story has lifted my spirits!! Woohoo make sure you keep in touch x


----------



## Carhar

Thanks Loloshells.

Clomid shortened my period by a few days x


----------



## Carhar

Yep, my largest follie was 9mm at cd14 and it hadn't grown 2 days later. I thought I was going to give up the cycle. That's when my fs agreed to prescribe 100mg clomid and norethisterone to bring on my af. He took so long sorting out the prescription that in the meantime I got peak on my cbfm.

I genuinely think that my cbfm and clomid were a godsend. 

Don't worry there's absolutely a chance you'll ov. I think it's misleading hospitals suggest you'll ov cd13, but I suppose they say women should have a 28 day cycle x


----------



## Lily7

Carhar - you have absolutely filled me with hope, thank you so much, I know its a small chance but I am going to keep bd'ing and hope for the best! He told me to wait it out until CD35 then start provera to bring on af if hpt is neg, I have got pos opk's a couple of times, one on CD10 and then one last night CD16 but I don't know what one if any to trust because of my pcos. 

I bet you can't wait to tell your dr and fs, they will be so shocked if they thought there wasn't a big enough follie! Yay I feel so happy for you just because it feels like you've got one up on infertility! Lol xx


----------



## caz & bob

congrats to all those who got :bfp:s and good luck to all who are waiting x x x


----------



## Carhar

Opks always work for me, but I did get quite a few false positives. Just keep bding and keep using the opks. There is always a chance. Don't give up as I've had some really bad days.

If you are using ic opks, I would recommend you ditch them for a cbfm or cb smilies if you can afford to.

Definitely one up on infertility. I have my fx you'll make it two up this cycle x


----------



## SummerLily

hi ladies :flower: just wanted your wisdomful experiance !! 

this is my second cycle of 50mg clomid days 2-6. i am on cd15 and this is the first time i have checked my cervix during my cycle. my cervix is rather high and feels like its tilted to the left???? on chceking the CM, its very white and VERY thick - in abundance and slippery???? i have never ahd this on my other cycles ttc and didnt have it on my last clomid cycle ! have never felt like cm like that before !! 

does this mean ovulation ?? on cd10 i had some cramps and then on cd13 when i wiped the tp was shiny, and when i checkd the cm then it was competly clear but not stretchy, more slightl slippery and not overly thick - but by no means thin?????

can anyone help? xx


----------



## Lily7

Carhar said:


> Opks always work for me, but I did get quite a few false positives. Just keep bding and keep using the opks. There is always a chance. Don't give up as I've had some really bad days.
> 
> If you are using ic opks, I would recommend you ditch them for a cbfm or cb smilies if you can afford to.
> 
> Definitely one up on infertility. I have my fx you'll make it two up this cycle x

Awk thankyou hun, I have been using the clear blue digitals as they were the only ones that worked for me, even the boots own brand ones can come up quite dark so the smilies take the guess work away, but CD10 and CD16 both smilie's....v v weird! I will deffo keep at it. I hope you enjoy your pregnancy! have you told anyone yet? x


----------



## Carhar

No, not yet. Going to tell my immediate family in a couple of weeks then everyone else at 12 weeks. Perhaps a bit later for work.

I hope you ov'd cd16 x


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies!!!
I am back and have missed you all!!! 
It is going to take me awhile to get caught up seeing as how I have not been on here for the past 5 days.. My family has left this morning and them being here has been a wonderful distraction:) But here is a little update on me!

I am 9dpo today:) and so excited!!! My temps have remained high and I am trying not to symptom spot, but have easily noticed a few things.. 

Symptoms
horrible headache for the last 3 days
feel bloated 
nipples hurt
and always feeling "wet" down there (which is even weirder because clomid "dryed" me up and I had to use preseed) 

The only other think I have done was take an opk the last two days and it was positive.. I hope that is a good sign:) I know I could not be ovulating again because I had an ultrasound. 

I am not sure when to test.... I am thinking about testing tomorrow morning with a FRER.. What do you ladies think??


----------



## Carhar

Gl prettynpink sounds like similar symptoms to mine x


----------



## missangie

congrats carhar!!!! SO exciting! 

Prettynpink, I already responded to you on the other thread but my fingers are crossed for you!!!!!!

Lily, dont give up hope. Ya never know, maybe you will (or have Od) and if not, I bet next cycle will be a winner! 

As for me, I just went in and got my CD21 bloods (CD25 for me but 7DPO) the lady totally bruised me and my arm is so sore to unbend all the way, never had that before and I have had LOTS of blood drawn. Oh well, TTC a baby is worth the little pain ;-) I had cramps yesterday and a little this morning but they are gone. Lots of creamy CM and my breasts are sore, but they usually are sore before AF sooo nothing too promising.


----------



## Lily7

Prettynpink - good luck for testing! I will have my fingers crossed for you

missangie - sorry to hear you are all bruised and thankyou for your words of encouragement, when do you get your results?

Summerlily - I haven't got a clue about cm bu I have just went and checked mine out of curiousity, mine is creamy and sticky. I am going to go on google tomorrow and see what it brings up 

X


----------



## prettynpink29

Carhar- Congrats!!! What symptoms did you have? What dpo did you test? 

Missangie- Hello again!! LOL Good luck on your blood work:) 

Lily7- Thank You!!! How are you doing?



Just want to say hello to all the new comers!!:) 
And 
Congrats to everyone who has ovulated!!:) 
and
Good Luck to everyone who is in the 2ww and approaching testing!!:)
and 
I am so sorry to those of you who got a visit from the witch:(:(


----------



## missangie

Lily, I think I will call on tuesday to see if they can give me the results. My packet of info from the doctor just says "call advice nurse several days after for results and further instructions"


----------



## prettynpink29

Just thought I would share my very positive opk at 9dpo
:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## missangie

prettynpink29 said:


> Just thought I would share my very positive opk at 9dpo
> :happydance::happydance:

is today the first day you have had the positive OPK or did you test and have them previous days too? Im asking becasue I think Im going to go use an OPK and see what I get haha


----------



## prettynpink29

missangie said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share my very positive opk at 9dpo
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> is today the first day you have had the positive OPK or did you test and have them previous days too? Im asking becasue I think Im going to go use an OPK and see what I get hahaClick to expand...



YAY do it!!! LOL I did my first one at yesterday at 8dpo but it wasn't as strong as today's was.. The only reason I did one was because I had had some weird pains at 6dpo.. and my curiosity got to me LOL DO IT!!!!! and tell me where you post the pic:)

and just to add... I continued to do opks a couple days after my positive (lh surge) on cd14, until they went back to negative.. So I know this is "new" positive:)


----------



## Danielle_jone

blood test showed no ovulation on 50mg....oh well- time to start provera and move onto 100mg this time! COngrats and good luck to all!


----------



## Danielle_jone

question for you ladies....i take provera on cd 28 to bring on af....but what if the off chance that I ovulated late and the blood test was too early....
does anyone know if provera can end a pregnancy??? should i wait like a week past when i should have gotten my period?? yikes, I'm not sure what to do!:wacko:


----------



## Carhar

prettynpink29 said:


> Carhar- Congrats!!! What symptoms did you have? What dpo did you test?

I tested yesterday at 14dpo. I did try a opk at 13dpo, but the line was v faint.

In my tww I had the tiniest bit of brown-pink tinge in my cm 8-9 dpo, then the next couple of days I had pins and needles shooting pains in only one bb. About 10dpo I starting developing a few mouths ulcers and 12dpo I got a stye which I can't shift. The worst thing I've had is heartburn for the last 4 days.

Throughout my tww, I was exhausted, really bloated and gassy. I never burp in public but one day it was so bad I couldn't help myself.

I almost forgot at the start of the second week I kept getting a filmy cm in my underwear. It looked like snail trail, gross! Even now I have an abundance of cm. I thought it was my period to start with. 

Now all I really have is sore bbs, heartburn, lower back pain and few strange shooting pains in my uterus and this stye.

I hope this helps x


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning ladies 

Hope u all had a nyc wkend. 

Congratulations to all the ladies who got :bfp:
Good luck to those who are in the 2ww period.

So my :witch:appeared on saturday afternoon was a tad bit disappointed coz i was not pregnant. I took my first 2 tabs of fertomid (generic of clomid) yesterday. So now i am on my 3rd cycle of fertomid. Will be buying me an ovulation pack later this wk. Will keep you ladies informed.

So to all the ladies whose :af:visited them will keep my fingers crossed for this month. 

Some baby dust for all my clomid ladies. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## welshgem

Hi Ladies,

How are you all? Congratulations on the BFP's and sorry to those who's AF came. 

I'm feeling absolutely shattered this morning - suffered from some terrible sleep paralysis/night terrors last night. I kept thinking someone was in the room, stood by the door watching me and I just couldn't move and when I went to tell my OH, I couldn't talk or move my lips, it was scary. Anyone know if this could be classed as a PG symptom or am I clutching at straws on this one! :haha:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: st Helen's show was rubbish it was better last year well don't no what were up to today till in a bit just chill on the laptop for a bit yayyyyyy :af: has gone wooppp :sex: marathon begins today x x x


----------



## MrsHY

Prettyinpink have you tested yet?!?


----------



## audreyj

Congratulations to all you ladies who got BFP. ;)

I do hv some questions regarding side effects of clomid. Did you have any? If yes, what are they? The reason I'm asking is that with 100 mg of clomid plus Gonadrophin shots plus progesterone pills, I have no side effect (I was just sick with 103 degree fever). But other than that, nothing. My boobs aren't sore, I'm not moody, I'm not nauseous. Does that mean my body's not producing enough hormones? Thanks ladies!


----------



## prettynpink29

MrsHY- Yes I have! Just with some ICs and dollar store.. I have a thread in the pregnancy test section if you would like to look! I am on my way rite now to get a FRER 

I have very faint lines on all my tests!


----------



## hannies

Hi.

I have take Clomid from CD2-CD6. Today (CD13) I took OPK, the test line was really dark.
Am sorry if I am asking this question in a wrong thread but please help me calm down.

I had the surge at afternoon, now is almost 12 hrs since I took the test (that was the last OPK at home, tomorrow will buy more OPK). I haven't had :sex: yet. Is it too late already? DH is still at work :nope:

I am so scare I might missed the egg. Do you think I've missed it? :cry:

Please help me figure this out. Really wish DH will be home soon :cry:

Am I panicking?


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Just wanted to pop in and wish PrettynPink luck with your tests!! So excited for you. Knew it would be your month! 

I'll catch up w everyone in a bit!


----------



## hannies

prettynpink29 said:


> MrsHY- Yes I have! Just with some ICs and dollar store.. I have a thread in the pregnancy test section if you would like to look! I am on my way rite now to get a FRER
> 
> I have very faint lines on all my tests!

Good luck prettynpink29! Pray for you. :happydance:


----------



## Lily7

good luck prettynpink!!! x


----------



## Carhar

prettynpink29 said:


> MrsHY- Yes I have! Just with some ICs and dollar store.. I have a thread in the pregnancy test section if you would like to look! I am on my way rite now to get a FRER
> 
> I have very faint lines on all my tests!

I have my fx for you. I had a very faint line on an ic hpt, but the line came up on the frer within a minute. Sounds promising xxx


----------



## MrsHY

hannies said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have take Clomid from CD2-CD6. Today (CD13) I took OPK, the test line was really dark.
> Am sorry if I am asking this question in a wrong thread but please help me calm down.
> 
> I had the surge at afternoon, now is almost 12 hrs since I took the test (that was the last OPK at home, tomorrow will buy more OPK). I haven't had :sex: yet. Is it too late already? DH is still at work :nope:
> 
> I am so scare I might missed the egg. Do you think I've missed it? :cry:
> 
> Please help me figure this out. Really wish DH will be home soon :cry:
> 
> Am I panicking?

Hello
Don't worry - the OPKs normally come up about 24 hrs before you OV, then the egg lives for 12 hrs more, so BD tonight and I'd say you were covered!
x:thumbup:


----------



## MrsHY

prettynpink29 said:


> MrsHY- Yes I have! Just with some ICs and dollar store.. I have a thread in the pregnancy test section if you would like to look! I am on my way rite now to get a FRER
> 
> I have very faint lines on all my tests!

Excited! Off to look at the test gallery now!


----------



## prettynpink29

I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you all!!! I don't know what I would do with out all of you!! 

I have a question!! It took me 3 hours and 6 different stores to finally find FRER!!! AHHH it was crazy! When I finally found them I bought 9 tests because it was such a pain in the a**!

My question is... Now my pee has been sitting it its cup (LOL) for 4 hours Is that too long?? Can I still use it or should I just wait until the morning?? HELP!!


----------



## Justwantababy

prettynpink29 said:


> I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!! I don't know what I would do with out all of you!!
> 
> I have a question!! It took me 3 hours and 6 different stores to finally find FRER!!! AHHH it was crazy! When I finally found them I bought 9 tests because it was such a pain in the a**!
> 
> My question is... Now my pee has been sitting it its cup (LOL) for 4 hours Is that too long?? Can I still use it or should I just wait until the morning?? HELP!!

FLIP! EXCITING!! I said I had a.good feeling about you this month!
I would use fresh pee...sure the hours old one would be ok but u might find yourself not trusting it.

Congrats to you and your OH! x x x


----------



## Lily7

aaarrrghhhh prettynpink! how frustrating for you to have to run around all that time! I was thinking I was going to log back on to see your BFP!!!! The angel in me would say to use FMU in the morning but the devil in me would say test test test!!!!! lol good luck either way! x


----------



## Carhar

Def fresh pee!

Gl x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I think with 9 tests she should TEST TEST TEST. You have 8 more saved for tomorrow's fresh pee. =)

Aww. Tear :') one of our girls is knocked up.


----------



## prettynpink29

LOL!! I tested! Even though my pee had been sitting in the sun on the window seal and looked oily on top!!!:rofl::rofl: I know I know how embarrassing!!:blush: But I tested and got a faint line.. Can't tell if it has color though :/ and I did another opk as well which is very positive still!!! Pictures on on my other thread. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH hurry up HCG if your there!!! 
Travel to my PEE NOW!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lily7

pretty - post the link to your thread with your pics x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Lol. You are so cute. Hunny, I think you can relax now and enjoy your baby-ness. You are preggers. Don't go leaving us now tho. We need your baby dust!


----------



## spicy2206

Hi everyone, 
Im new here. On clomid 100mg days 2 - 6. this is my second cycle. I have pcos am 27 and never been pregnant.
been trying for 20 months. my partner has 2 kids from previous


----------



## Lily7

Hi spicy, where are you in your cycle? I am on 50mg days 2-6 and am on cd 18. I have pcos aswell, welcome to the thread x


----------



## happycloud

Danielle_jone said:


> question for you ladies....i take provera on cd 28 to bring on af....but what if the off chance that I ovulated late and the blood test was too early....
> does anyone know if provera can end a pregnancy??? should i wait like a week past when i should have gotten my period?? yikes, I'm not sure what to do!:wacko:

Definitely DO NOT take provera if you could be pregnant. It is category x. I would have another brother but provera caused a heart defect in him and he passed away two days after being born full term :( Ask for prometrium...it does the same thing as provera and is category b. 

Congrats again on the bfps and possible bfps. I'll test for the first time Friday probably, 11dpo.

welshgem...I have read that vivid dreams are a sign of pregnancy. My dreams have been vivid, but not scary...so sorry you went through that! yuck! My theory is that the vivid dreams are from higher temps with progesterone...like when you have the flu/fever...I always have vivid bad dreams when I'm sick.
But we'll stick with them being a sign of pregnancy...for both of us :) and that that night terror experience served some greater purpose.

It's my first anniversary today! I'm hoping that i've got a little undetectable yet bean in me who's celebrating with us! :kiss:


----------



## Trishg21

I have a question for all you clomid ladies:

Has anyone who is taking clomid and temping noticed a temp rise on the days that you are actually taking the pills?

I ask because that happened to me last month. It rose .4 degrees on the 3rd day of taking the medication and then I ended up ovulating that month. Now I am worried because I am on my 4th day of taking the pills this cycle and I have not seen a temp rise. 

I know I am being paranoid but I am worried this means I won't ovulate this month. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## LoloShells

If it rose for just one day I would be more apt to say that temp was a fluke. I haven't heard of clomid raising temps.


----------



## hannies

spicy2206 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im new here. On clomid 100mg days 2 - 6. this is my second cycle. I have pcos am 27 and never been pregnant.
> been trying for 20 months. my partner has 2 kids from previous

Hi Spicy. Welcome to the thread and good luck with the mission. :thumbup:

Pinky, I am so happy for you!! :flower::flower:


----------



## hannies

Hello
Don't worry - the OPKs normally come up about 24 hrs before you OV, then the egg lives for 12 hrs more, so BD tonight and I'd say you were covered!
x:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Thank you MrsHY.

Yep. I was panicking and have done what I could. This is my first cycle on Clomid. However, the OB said he is not going to increase Clomid from 50mg to 100mg and he will Clomid to me for two cycle only. After that, he said let the nature take it's role :shrug:

I have been TTC naturally for 20 months. What would I do if I did not get pregnant after 2nd cycle on Clomid? I am devastated.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

hannies said:


> Hello
> Don't worry - the OPKs normally come up about 24 hrs before you OV, then the egg lives for 12 hrs more, so BD tonight and I'd say you were covered!
> x:thumbup:

Thank you MrsHY.

Yep. I was panicking and have done what I could. This is my first cycle on Clomid. However, the OB said he is not going to increase Clomid from 50mg to 100mg and he will Clomid to me for two cycle only. After that, he said let the nature take it's role :shrug:

I have been TTC naturally for 20 months. What would I do if I did not get pregnant after 2nd cycle on Clomid? I am devastated.[/QUOTE]

that is horrible! why is he only giving you 2 cycles?! i've been on 4 with ovulation everytime and still nothing!! it makes no sense! maybe a new doctor is in order???


----------



## LoloShells

hannies said:


> Hello
> Don't worry - the OPKs normally come up about 24 hrs before you OV, then the egg lives for 12 hrs more, so BD tonight and I'd say you were covered!
> x:thumbup:
> 
> Thank you MrsHY.
> 
> Yep. I was panicking and have done what I could. This is my first cycle on Clomid. However, the OB said he is not going to increase Clomid from 50mg to 100mg and he will Clomid to me for two cycle only. After that, he said let the nature take it's role :shrug:
> 
> I have been TTC naturally for 20 months. What would I do if I did not get pregnant after 2nd cycle on Clomid? I am devastated.

I'd get a new doctor!


----------



## missangie

okay ladies, I got my progesterone results for CD21 bloods and it was 20.8! YAY! 

(okay time to catch up on this thread now!)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

missangie said:


> okay ladies, I got my progesterone results for CD21 bloods and it was 20.8! YAY!
> 
> (okay time to catch up on this thread now!)

yay! thats awesome!!


----------



## missangie

Trishg21 said:


> I have a question for all you clomid ladies:
> 
> Has anyone who is taking clomid and temping noticed a temp rise on the days that you are actually taking the pills?
> 
> I ask because that happened to me last month. It rose .4 degrees on the 3rd day of taking the medication and then I ended up ovulating that month. Now I am worried because I am on my 4th day of taking the pills this cycle and I have not seen a temp rise.
> 
> I know I am being paranoid but I am worried this means I won't ovulate this month.
> 
> Any thoughts?

Hey Trish, I noticed mine being a bit higher. this is just my first round though so not sure about in general if they will be like that. Im curious now too! Try not to worry about it though


----------



## happycloud

Hannies...new doc, no doubt.


----------



## EJPerkins

Hi everyone,

my DH and I have been TTC for 7 mths now.. im about to start round 6 of clomid at 100 mg this cycle.. last cycle was the first time i ovulated.. i was diagosned with PCOS 1 yr ago this mth.. mt first doc did all these tests to see if i ovulated.. of course they showed that i did not and prescribed metaformin and clomid.. so we tried r first round of clomid and nothing happened.. same with the 2nd and 3rd.. but come to find out i became pregnant on the last round of 150mg clomid, but at 6 wks i m/c :cry: my DH and i want a child so bad that was devasting.. so my doc suggested we go see an RE b/c they couldnt do anything else.. so i waited and waited for the call from the RE they were referring us too and nothin.. so i decided i was going to change doc's.. so i did and i told him what all went on with my last rounds of clomid.. so he gave me diff options and suggested we give clomid one more try and if it doesnt work he will do more tests on me and my DH.. so last cycle i was on 100mg and lo' and behold i ovulated, so he is going to keep me on the same dose and see what happens.. i also started using progestrone cream the day after i ovulated so i dont know if thats what caused my levels to go up.. so now im just waitin for AF to arrive.. hope she comes on her own this time so i dont have to use provera again.. good luck to all.. keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## EJPerkins

sorry we have been TTC now for 11 mths i dont know why i typed 7, lol


----------



## hannies

TeddyBearPug said:


> hannies said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> Don't worry - the OPKs normally come up about 24 hrs before you OV, then the egg lives for 12 hrs more, so BD tonight and I'd say you were covered!
> x:thumbup:
> 
> Thank you MrsHY.
> 
> Yep. I was panicking and have done what I could. This is my first cycle on Clomid. However, the OB said he is not going to increase Clomid from 50mg to 100mg and he will Clomid to me for two cycle only. After that, he said let the nature take it's role :shrug:
> 
> I have been TTC naturally for 20 months. What would I do if I did not get pregnant after 2nd cycle on Clomid? I am devastated.Click to expand...

that is horrible! why is he only giving you 2 cycles?! i've been on 4 with ovulation everytime and still nothing!! it makes no sense! maybe a new doctor is in order???[/QUOTE]

He is the best OB in my area. The bill is quite affordable at his place. But he is a guy who love "naturally conceive" and "normal birth" if emergency is not in the way. Other OB I visited when I was carrying DS told me everything looked fine but obviously I was having problem! I had C-Sec on his suggestion and luckily my DS came out healthy at 32 weeks but of course he was a bit stress without amniotic fluid in the sac. I cannot thank him enough for saving DS.

Perhaps, I will be looking for a better place after I finished 2nd cycle. I am still hoping I will get :bfp: this cycle.

Fingers cross and prayers send to everyone TTC. :dust::dust:


----------



## hannies

EJPerkins said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> my DH and I have been TTC for 7 mths now.. im about to start round 6 of clomid at 100 mg this cycle.. last cycle was the first time i ovulated.. i was diagosned with PCOS 1 yr ago this mth.. mt first doc did all these tests to see if i ovulated.. of course they showed that i did not and prescribed metaformin and clomid.. so we tried r first round of clomid and nothing happened.. same with the 2nd and 3rd.. but come to find out i became pregnant on the last round of 150mg clomid, but at 6 wks i m/c :cry: my DH and i want a child so bad that was devasting.. so my doc suggested we go see an RE b/c they couldnt do anything else.. so i waited and waited for the call from the RE they were referring us too and nothin.. so i decided i was going to change doc's.. so i did and i told him what all went on with my last rounds of clomid.. so he gave me diff options and suggested we give clomid one more try and if it doesnt work he will do more tests on me and my DH.. so last cycle i was on 100mg and lo' and behold i ovulated, so he is going to keep me on the same dose and see what happens.. i also started using progestrone cream the day after i ovulated so i dont know if thats what caused my levels to go up.. so now im just waitin for AF to arrive.. hope she comes on her own this time so i dont have to use provera again.. good luck to all.. keeping my fingers crossed

Good luck to you too and take care :thumbup:


----------



## Lily7

Good morning everyone!

Happycloud - happy 1st anniversary !

Missangie - great news on your levels 

Prettynpink - where are you? I know it's still night time over there but I want you to wake up and poas! Lol

welcome to all the new girls

x


----------



## welshgem

happycloud said:


> Danielle_jone said:
> 
> 
> question for you ladies....i take provera on cd 28 to bring on af....but what if the off chance that I ovulated late and the blood test was too early....
> does anyone know if provera can end a pregnancy??? should i wait like a week past when i should have gotten my period?? yikes, I'm not sure what to do!:wacko:
> 
> Definitely DO NOT take provera if you could be pregnant. It is category x. I would have another brother but provera caused a heart defect in him and he passed away two days after being born full term :( Ask for prometrium...it does the same thing as provera and is category b.
> 
> Congrats again on the bfps and possible bfps. I'll test for the first time Friday probably, 11dpo.
> 
> welshgem...I have read that vivid dreams are a sign of pregnancy. My dreams have been vivid, but not scary...so sorry you went through that! yuck! My theory is that the vivid dreams are from higher temps with progesterone...like when you have the flu/fever...I always have vivid bad dreams when I'm sick.
> But we'll stick with them being a sign of pregnancy...for both of us :) and that that night terror experience served some greater purpose.
> 
> It's my first anniversary today! I'm hoping that i've got a little undetectable yet bean in me who's celebrating with us! :kiss:Click to expand...

Thankfully I managed to sleep like a log last night but fingers crossed it is a PG sign! 

The other thing I am hoping is a PG sign is my sudden weight gain - half a stone in 2 weeks!! :dohh: I just cannot stop eating and it's been worse this past week. Yesterday I was craving Pizza Hut so had to stop there on the way home from work. Already this morning I have had a hot chocolate, a maple pecan danish and am craving my pack of quavers.... I'm hoping I am PG cos otherwise I have to start dieting!


----------



## hannies

welshgem said:


> happycloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle_jone said:
> 
> 
> question for you ladies....i take provera on cd 28 to bring on af....but what if the off chance that I ovulated late and the blood test was too early....
> does anyone know if provera can end a pregnancy??? should i wait like a week past when i should have gotten my period?? yikes, I'm not sure what to do!:wacko:
> 
> Definitely DO NOT take provera if you could be pregnant. It is category x. I would have another brother but provera caused a heart defect in him and he passed away two days after being born full term :( Ask for prometrium...it does the same thing as provera and is category b.
> 
> Congrats again on the bfps and possible bfps. I'll test for the first time Friday probably, 11dpo.
> 
> welshgem...I have read that vivid dreams are a sign of pregnancy. My dreams have been vivid, but not scary...so sorry you went through that! yuck! My theory is that the vivid dreams are from higher temps with progesterone...like when you have the flu/fever...I always have vivid bad dreams when I'm sick.
> But we'll stick with them being a sign of pregnancy...for both of us :) and that that night terror experience served some greater purpose.
> 
> It's my first anniversary today! I'm hoping that i've got a little undetectable yet bean in me who's celebrating with us! :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully I managed to sleep like a log last night but fingers crossed it is a PG sign!
> 
> The other thing I am hoping is a PG sign is my sudden weight gain - half a stone in 2 weeks!! :dohh: I just cannot stop eating and it's been worse this past week. Yesterday I was craving Pizza Hut so had to stop there on the way home from work. Already this morning I have had a hot chocolate, a maple pecan danish and am craving my pack of quavers.... I'm hoping I am PG cos otherwise I have to start dieting!Click to expand...

TONS of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for you! :happydance:


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning ladies

Silly questions...but which days after 1 day of period should i start testing to see whether i am ovulating? Pls let me know. Its my 3rd round of fertomid (generic of clomid). The previous times i did not even bother to test...bt this time i am trying to do things according to the book. hehehe.


----------



## hannies

Hi Cutedimples.

I started from CD8 until today, is CD14. However, I will continue testing until CD16.

Maybe you can start from CD7 until you get the surge?

Test few times a day so you can compare LH surge level on the OPK to determine when you might ovulate.

Good luck to you too.


----------



## cutedimples

Thnx Hannies....i am now on CD4 will def start from CD8-CD16. 

Good luck to u 2!!!!


----------



## mszila

Hi ladies,

I tested today, 11dpo and saw a super faint line but the line is definitely there. Im heading down to the doc to confirm it. Hoping for the best!
Babydusts to all


----------



## happycloud

mszila said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I tested today, 11dpo and saw a super faint line but the line is definitely there. Im heading down to the doc to confirm it. Hoping for the best!
> Babydusts to all

Fx'd for you!!!!


----------



## hannies

mszila said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I tested today, 11dpo and saw a super faint line but the line is definitely there. Im heading down to the doc to confirm it. Hoping for the best!
> Babydusts to all

OMG!! That is great!! Praying for you. All the best!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lily7

good luck mszila!!


----------



## prettynpink29

Update for me

I updated on my test thread but thought you lovely ladies would like an update also:) 
So I have had a very hard night!! I have not felt good at all Horrible lower back ache and headache all night.. Every time I would fall asleep I would have a HORRIBLE dreams of being in a hospital and being told I was having a miscarriage:cry: What a nasty night!! I barely slept at all..

I managed to take a 3 1/2 hour nap this morning and took my temp and it was 98.09!! The highest it has ever been! I know it wasn't in the time frame. But it was consistent sleep. I tried not to get my hopes up, but that is just easier said then done! 
My Ovulation Chart 

I just took another opk (since I have a ton of them) and it was so positive that it stole most of the die from the control line:haha: Take a look.

I haven't taken another IC because OH wants me to take another FRER when he gets home. So I am going to try and wait for him. So about 4 hours and I will be taking a FRER And of course will post a picture:)
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## prettynpink29

and good luck mszila!! post a picture of your test!!!:)


----------



## LadyE

Good luck to all!


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies!!

I just took this IC... There is a second line and it is pink, but the top half is a little darker than the bottom half.. hmmm Just thought that I would share.. Last cycle I had a chemical pregnancy (confirmed with blood work) and was getting lines like this.. Not celebrating yet.. Going to the doctor on Thursday though:)
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7









pic2.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Congrats hun! You guys totally caught your eggie. I suggest a foot massage or something to help you relax. Hang on little bean!!


----------



## kas22

Hi clomid ladies  

I was hoping you all could give me some advice on clomid and was wondering in your experience if I would be considered for it.

I'm in the uk bu the way 

We have been trying for a year and I have very very very long cycles so it's hard to detect ovulation well I'm pretty sure I'm not ovulating
I'm not over weight at all I'm a healthy size 8 so I don't think it's weight related.

What do you all think?

Thanks in advance x x


----------



## Trishg21

missangie said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for all you clomid ladies:
> 
> Has anyone who is taking clomid and temping noticed a temp rise on the days that you are actually taking the pills?
> 
> I ask because that happened to me last month. It rose .4 degrees on the 3rd day of taking the medication and then I ended up ovulating that month. Now I am worried because I am on my 4th day of taking the pills this cycle and I have not seen a temp rise.
> 
> I know I am being paranoid but I am worried this means I won't ovulate this month.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Hey Trish, I noticed mine being a bit higher. this is just my first round though so not sure about in general if they will be like that. Im curious now too! Try not to worry about it thoughClick to expand...

Haha yeah I know I am being silly. But actually my temp did rise again today. It was my last day of taking the medicine so I am hoping that all is well for this month!


----------



## hereitgoes

Hi girls, Ive just taken my 1st round of clomid.. Im just wondering if any particular side effects were a positive sign?? so far Ive had hot flashes, esp @ night and bad bad headaches. Today cd10 I had some slight ov-like pain/sensations. I have my first scan to see how the follicles are doing on fri morn and am super nervous he is going to tell me the clomid isnt working... any insights or experiences of 'good' sign side effects??


----------



## lindsayms05

Ok gals...tomorrow is CD3 and I start my first round of clomid. Any advice for a newbie? Any certain time of day better for taking it? Anything to avoid or watch out for? Thanks!


----------



## Ariadna

Hello??!!...I took provera last month(10 days)and then clomid on CD3-7 at 50mg...We supossed to have BD on day 10 to 14 every other day....I had a 21 progesterone level check up and I did ovulate...last weekend as my doc told me have to test on cd 30,31 or 32 so I did 5 times with dif brands and all were positive :S....the thing is I'm worried and right now I can't believe it that just in our first try until I have my blood drawn I think...the other thing I would like to share is while I was on provera the only side effects that I had were cramps at the end of the pills, after that I had a very high sex drive then when I supposed to have my period only had discharge not a flow, anyway as my doc told me I took clomid at cd 3 for 5 days as provera had cramps at the end also some days had hotflashes at night and some discharge/blood like(this is my concern,it was normal?) and days after clomid start having a miserable time :( I started with nausea, little bit of dizziness, a lot of heartburn(very weird on me) and sore nipples, a lot of bloating,I think I looked like 5 month pregnant woman lol....hope someone answer :)....Can I have an ultrasound to see how many they are?....or it is too soon?...I remember one day seeing a pink/white discharge and next day something clear white with a string of blood, that could be implantation?


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

prettynpink29 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> I just took this IC... There is a second line and it is pink, but the top half is a little darker than the bottom half.. hmmm Just thought that I would share.. Last cycle I had a chemical pregnancy (confirmed with blood work) and was getting lines like this.. Not celebrating yet.. Going to the doctor on Thursday though:)

Oh that's what mine looked like at 11dpo too. I got a proper positive at 15dpo. I hope this is your month too!! Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## hannies

hereitgoes said:


> Hi girls, Ive just taken my 1st round of clomid.. Im just wondering if any particular side effects were a positive sign?? so far Ive had hot flashes, esp @ night and bad bad headaches. Today cd10 I had some slight ov-like pain/sensations. I have my first scan to see how the follicles are doing on fri morn and am super nervous he is going to tell me the clomid isnt working... any insights or experiences of 'good' sign side effects??

Some women went through this (hot flashes, bad headache, etc). But I don't know if it means Clomid is in action or not. You will get better info when OB scan for those follicles. He will tell you which follicles are ready/matured for this month. 

(I had 2, a big and small one, but the small follicle gone on 2nd day scan. I didn't have time to ask Q's bc DS already on tantrum:dohh:).

Apparently I can't tell you the side effect cos I had none. Am sorry no help here.

Good luck with the scan. I hope you'll have lots of matured follicle to make chances of conceiving :baby: higher. :thumbup:


----------



## missangie

loving all the news on here! congrats prettynpink, hope those lines get darker and you get a for sure BFP soon so you can start celebrating 

Good luck Mszilla, let us know the results!! fx for you!

Congrats to you too Leilahs mommy!!

Trish, I bet all is well. Good luck this cycle!!!

As for me, my POAS obsession has begun. I tested yesterday and it was only 8dpo, silly i know. definitely BFN. I tested again this morning thinking it would for sure be BFN too but right after 5 min (it says to check results after 5 min so I set timer and hopped in shower) I got out and saw the faintest line but its there. I showed DH and he first kinda got mad that I was testing so early but then said he saw a second line. he sent me a message at work later today saying he is very encouraged about this cycle for us... Definitely not celebrating as it was barely there and I have had an evap on the ICs before. Cant wait to pee tomorrow! ;-)


----------



## Lily7

Good luck missangie! I think you have got it, I am feeling lucky for you xx


----------



## missangie

Okay I couldnt wait.... I came home from work and held my pee for 3 hours and tested on another IC and got a faint positive but it was darker then this morning. Ran out and got an answer test and took it just now. BFP! Two pink lines, faint positive but 100% positive. Waiting for my hubby to get home any minute so that I can video tape him as he looks at the tests! 

Prayers for darker lines and most importantly a growing, healthy, sticky bean!!!!


----------



## hannies

missangie said:


> Okay I couldnt wait.... I came home from work and held my pee for 3 hours and tested on another IC and got a faint positive but it was darker then this morning. Ran out and got an answer test and took it just now. BFP! Two pink lines, faint positive but 100% positive. Waiting for my hubby to get home any minute so that I can video tape him as he looks at the tests!
> 
> Prayers for darker lines and most importantly a growing, healthy, sticky bean!!!!

Wow! Congratulation honey :hugs:

Good idea video taping your hubby's reaction :happydance:


----------



## scerena

Hi all well I can't read through all the posts where I have been away but any updates please share :)

Congrats missangie have a h&h 9 months x


----------



## cutedimples

missangie said:


> Okay I couldnt wait.... I came home from work and held my pee for 3 hours and tested on another IC and got a faint positive but it was darker then this morning. Ran out and got an answer test and took it just now. BFP! Two pink lines, faint positive but 100% positive. Waiting for my hubby to get home any minute so that I can video tape him as he looks at the tests!
> 
> Prayers for darker lines and most importantly a growing, healthy, sticky bean!!!!

Congratulations missangie. Hope u hav a happy 9 months to come. :happydance:

:dust::dust: to all the ladies on the clomid train


----------



## Lily7

Congratulations missangie h&h 9 months xx


----------



## Lily7

Hi scerena, hope you had a lovely holiday, good to see you back, how are you? X


----------



## scerena

Hey lily! Yeh was great thanks so nice to relax :) and the weather was in the 40s! I'm refreshed now and gearing myself up for next month :) what about u how are you getting on? Xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

missangie said:


> Okay I couldnt wait.... I came home from work and held my pee for 3 hours and tested on another IC and got a faint positive but it was darker then this morning. Ran out and got an answer test and took it just now. BFP! Two pink lines, faint positive but 100% positive. Waiting for my hubby to get home any minute so that I can video tape him as he looks at the tests!
> 
> Prayers for darker lines and most importantly a growing, healthy, sticky bean!!!!

Congrats!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## happycloud

Congrats Missangie!!!!!!

Welcome back scerena!


----------



## Holi2459

hi ladies, been awhile. :D
Missangie !! OMMMMGGGGG congrats, so pleased for u , have u got pics of ur tests?

how has everyone been?

just a recap on me, was told about 10 days i didnt O on my 5th cycle of clomid (150mg) so i have to stop that now and i have an appointment 2mz morning to discuss my options and i think to book my larascropy 

but today, ERRMMMMMM hello AF! i have absolutely no idea where this came from! i didnt O and my progestrone level was 2 . so i do not get how ive had a natural AF come. ( as all my others have been provera AF's)

anyone got any ideas, xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Laides!!! 

Here is a little update on me:)

I am still not convinced:dohh: But I am 12dpo today and yesterday I got a faint line on an IC and a FRER.. I am praying they are not evaps and its real!!! I go to the doctor tomorrow so I have decided not to test again till at the doctors. And I decided even if the test at the doctors office is negative, I am still gonna ask for a blood test just to confirm. 

My symptoms
mild cramping
sore nipples
bleeding and sore gums
had a nose bleed yesterday
acne break out:/
and horrible headaches!


How is everyone else doing?? Anyone else testing??

Congrats Missangie!!! I hope we can be bump buddies too!

Welcome back Scerena!! I have missed you:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 99









pic2.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4









pic3.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3









pic4.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caz & bob

looks good to me hun x x x


----------



## scerena

Hi prettynpink I missed u too! Looking good Hun on the bfp's let us know how you get on :)

Thanks happycloud how's things with you?

X


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay Scerena is back! Hope you had a nice trip.

Congrats MissAngie!!

Afm, I had what I think was ovulation bleeding which was really light from Wednesday late night thru Saturday early morning. TMI ALERT**It stopped for two days and then yesterday I had really dark blood for one day that was only on tissue paper. I'm now 8dpo and symptom spotting even though I'm trying not to. Sore bbs, headache, and super tired. I was also very nauseated yesterday which happens to me when I ov too :/. Also been having nightmares with extremely vivid dreams when I sleep. I wake up sweating, but the AC is on blast. Had my blood draw today to check my tsh and hopefully in two days we can decide if I can have or need clomid.


----------



## welshgem

Ladies, all these BFP's and good symptoms are getting me excited! 

I'm 8dpo today and over the past two days have suddenly developed thrush. Anyone know if it's safe to use a pessary in the 2ww or is it not worth risking? X


----------



## happycloud

Just got the call from the doc about my lab results for progesterone levels, and it was good news! def. ovulated. Even though I could already tell this from my chart, it's still great to hear it's true!! Testing this weekend! (ok, maybe ONE tomorrow...but I don't want to let myself down early!)


----------



## Lily7

Great news happycloud, good luck for testing :)


----------



## Trishg21

Congrats Miss Angie!


----------



## Justwantababy

kas22 said:


> Hi clomid ladies
> 
> I was hoping you all could give me some advice on clomid and was wondering in your experience if I would be considered for it.
> 
> I'm in the uk bu the way
> 
> We have been trying for a year and I have very very very long cycles so it's hard to detect ovulation well I'm pretty sure I'm not ovulating
> I'm not over weight at all I'm a healthy size 8 so I don't think it's weight related.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Thanks in advance x x

Hey hon welcome!
I would def go to your doc. I had v long cycles so went to the doc. She didn't think I'd be pcos cos I'm also a size 8 and not hairy....but turns out I am. It ended up I got some of the testing done privately....where I am (edinburgh) it was a 4 month wait for an NHS fertility appointment. So the sooner you get the ball rolling the better. Depending how u like your usual GP, it could be worth asking for an app with whichever doc at your surgery has most experience with women's health/fertility. Some GPs are clueless. 

Has your OH had a semen analysis done? That will probs be one of the first steps, as it's cheap and easy! xx


----------



## Justwantababy

lindsayms05 said:


> Ok gals...tomorrow is CD3 and I start my first round of clomid. Any advice for a newbie? Any certain time of day better for taking it? Anything to avoid or watch out for? Thanks!

Hey there....welcome to the thread :)

Apparently night time is best to take it in case you got any hot flushes (a common side effect but I didn't have it)
To watch out for....some women find it dries their cervical mucus up....grapefruit juice and/or a particular cough syrup (one with only guafensin...sp??something like that) is supposed to help.

what dose are u starting on?

Good luck! Xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Congrats missangie!! V excited for you! U make me wonder if I should take clomid d5-9 instead of 2-6 next time as it's obviouslt worked!

And prettyinpink....keep us posted about the docs but it's all sounding good :)

Scerena welcome back! We missed you!

I'm 3 days in to my 10 day progesterone course to bring on AF for next round of clomid. And I finally got my NHS fertility appointment thru for Aug 22nd, so looking forward to that. I'm hoping they might monitor my cycles on clomid so I've more of an idea what's going on in there!

Xx


----------



## Danielle_jone

Justwantababy said:


> Congrats missangie!! V excited for you! U make me wonder if I should take clomid d5-9 instead of 2-6 next time as it's obviouslt worked!
> 
> And prettyinpink....keep us posted about the docs but it's all sounding good :)
> 
> Scerena welcome back! We missed you!
> 
> I'm 3 days in to my 10 day progesterone course to bring on AF for next round of clomid. And I finally got my NHS fertility appointment thru for Aug 22nd, so looking forward to that. I'm hoping they might monitor my cycles on clomid so I've more of an idea what's going on in there!
> 
> Xx

I am 3 days in as well, on a 7 day progestrone as well....i am considering taking it only for 5 days tho, it screws up my skin and gives me restless legs....i hope it will still bring on af after 5 days!:wacko:


----------



## Carhar

Congratulations missangie and prettynpink xxx

I started bleeding Tuesday and have an appointment with the early pregnancy clinic today. My tests are still positive, but who knows :shrug: xxx


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning ladies.

Today i am on CD6 and taking my last of my fertomid (generic of clomid) pills. I have also bought my ovulation kit...will b testing on CD10. 

Congratulations to missangie and prettynpink.


----------



## scerena

carhar- sorry to hear you have been bleeding, how far gone are you? If your tests are positive that may be a good sign for you. Good luck and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Carhar said:


> Congratulations missangie and prettynpink xxx
> 
> I started bleeding Tuesday and have an appointment with the early pregnancy clinic today. My tests are still positive, but who knows :shrug: xxx

Oh honey hope everything is ok. Is it full on bleeding or more like spotting?

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

Danielle_jone said:


> Justwantababy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats missangie!! V excited for you! U make me wonder if I should take clomid d5-9 instead of 2-6 next time as it's obviouslt worked!
> 
> And prettyinpink....keep us posted about the docs but it's all sounding good :)
> 
> Scerena welcome back! We missed you!
> 
> I'm 3 days in to my 10 day progesterone course to bring on AF for next round of clomid. And I finally got my NHS fertility appointment thru for Aug 22nd, so looking forward to that. I'm hoping they might monitor my cycles on clomid so I've more of an idea what's going on in there!
> 
> Xx
> 
> I am 3 days in as well, on a 7 day progestrone as well....i am considering taking it only for 5 days tho, it screws up my skin and gives me restless legs....i hope it will still bring on af after 5 days!:wacko:Click to expand...

Oh we're matching! I'd thought about only taking 7 days, but wasn't sure-my own prog level is v low. I take 5mg three times daily. But yes I get awful skin on it too....hopefully all worth it in the end :)


----------



## karla1

hello ladies can i join i have just been prescribed clomid 50mg cd2-6 for 3 months

i am now waiting for AF to arrive so i can start taking it and am currently on cd18 so will probably be about 2 weeks before i start it


----------



## Carhar

I was 4+3 when I started bleeding. If I hadn't had 4 different positive hpts I probably would have thought my af was just late.

Unfortunately the hospital has confirmed I had a very early miscarriage. I have to skip clomid this cycle until my body goes back to normal. 

I can't do nothing so I'm going to go back to soy for this cycle x


----------



## Lily7

Carhar said:


> I was 4+3 when I started bleeding. If I hadn't had 4 different positive hpts I probably would have thought my af was just late.
> 
> Unfortunately the hospital has confirmed I had a very early miscarriage. I have to skip clomid this cycle until my body goes back to normal.
> 
> I can't do nothing so I'm going to go back to soy for this cycle x

Carhar, I am so sorry for your news, I hope you will be okay hun x :hugs:


----------



## beanhunter

I'm sorry to hear your news carhar. 
Congrats to all the ladies with :bfp:!

Afm I'm getting better after the last op, hopefully back to work on Monday then scan and fs the following week. She's emailed and said no more clomid for now so don't know if we will be moving on to iui/ivf. Am so confused by this cycle. Bled after the op and because of what they said thought it was af but temps are still higher than normal. Think we will just bd when I want this month - not felt in the mood yet - and then see what happens. I'm fed up. Because I've had a 2nd op a lot more of my friends know now and in some ways thats a relief.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went for my scan she said the shouldn't of sent me yet far to early but on a good note i had 1 fol-lie 9mm my lining is 3mm she couldnt see ewt on my right side i had to much gass cd7 today wooppp x x x


----------



## scerena

Carhar I'm so so sorry to hear ur news :( rest up Hun and hope youfeel a little better soon- if you need to talk we are all here for you...

Beanhunter- sorry to hear that Hun I have to discuss my options yet reacon ivf so stay in contact hopefully we can talk and help eachother through it... When's your appointment mine is the 9th...

Justwantababy- how are you??? 

Caz&bob- good size follie and lining! :)
X


----------



## beanhunter

Scerena - mines on the 9th too! Crazy eh? Repeat USS on the 8th to check everything has settled down. Very nervous. Feel that I'll be disappointed whatever she says, just want the best chance of getting pregnant without the endometriosis worsening.


----------



## welshgem

Hi Ladies! 

Carhar, I'm sorry to hear your news :( xx

Anyone due to test soon? I'm 9dpo and tested this morning as I've had an abundance of symptoms including headaches, thrush, fatigue and an oh so large appetite! But it was obviously a BFN. I'm just hoping i get my BFP or AF shows her face by Sunday morning as I have an MRI and don't want to risk it if there's a possibility I could be PG.

xx


----------



## scerena

Beanhunter- that is very weird! I know I wish I didn't have to go down the ivf route or anything like that... I'm going to tak my left over clomid but going to ask for my lap if they will still give it to me... I hope it turns out ok for us I know I'm going to get upset!
X


----------



## beanhunter

I still have one more cycle of clomid but can't risk another cyst and surgery frustrating when it was making me o. Will keep you posted. 

Welshgem - MRI is safe in pregnancy because it's got no radiation but not recommended unless essential if any chance of pregnancy, especially in 1st trimester.


----------



## happycloud

Carhar - I'm so sorry :hug:

I'm 10dpo. My dh doesn't want me to test yet because he's stressed at work and is afraid he won't have the right response either way. I'm not sure what to think about that! So I think we're waiting until 13dpo.
I suppose it can be good because there might be less squinting and looking like "is that a line?"


----------



## missangie

Carhar, I am so sorry to hear your news :-( I hope you are doing okay


----------



## scerena

Oh yh beanhunter I forgot sorry are u ready to go through ivf or something? I dont think I can afford ivf... X


----------



## MrsHY

I'm so sorry Carhar. FXed for next cycle (they do say Soy is nature's Clomid so perhaps that'll be your lucky one). xx


----------



## beanhunter

I'm not sure scerena. I think I'm just ready to do what it takes. We are fortunate that we would get one fresh one frozen ivf on the nhs in out area. Not sure about iui cycles. I think we will find the money if necessary if the wait is long as we can't afford for me to get worse endometriosis and need more surgery. I just won't be able to cope with thy psychologically. I'm a few years older than you I think scerena (I'm 29, nearly 30). Not sure I'd have been ready to contemplate it til recently.


----------



## scerena

Yeh I'm 24 so no nhs and oh has 2 children so I won't have any help on the nhs... I know 100% I will did the money if I have to... Also think of egg sharing too to be honest, but going to discuss more on the 9th let me know how you get on x


----------



## TurboTurtle80

So very sorry Carhar. Our hearts are with you hun.

Beanhunter - glad to see you are feeling better. I think you are the one who told me that we always have setbacks but we have to keep trying. This was a setback, but I have faith in you hun. Hang in there.

Pretty - I'm so excited. Hopefully the Doc gives you all the great news we want to hear. Gl!

Welshgem - I'm on the same schedule as you, and of course I've been testing like crazy. Not sure what I expect this early, but at least I get it out of my system instead of wondering all day if I should have tested. I'll feel worse if I get bfn this weekend, but so far I'm ok with it. You?

Scerena, so where are you on your cycle bcz I thought you had a few eggies ready before you left? Did the trip help?

Afm, still just symptom spotting. I've convinced myself I'm just getting early AF symptoms in case I do get a bfn I won't be so disappointed. I'm just focusing on my fs plan to get healthy as possible before clomid. I should know here in a few days if we are ready for clomid.


----------



## wannabeprego

Carhar said:


> I was 4+3 when I started bleeding. If I hadn't had 4 different positive hpts I probably would have thought my af was just late.
> 
> Unfortunately the hospital has confirmed I had a very early miscarriage. I have to skip clomid this cycle until my body goes back to normal.
> 
> I can't do nothing so I'm going to go back to soy for this cycle x

Awww, I am so sorry hun.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Turboturtle- I think I'm cd29 or 28 I've lost track- yeh had a egg or two bit they said I wont ovulate, my lining was too thin but I got a positive opk before I left for hols- not sure if the hols helped but I'm not holding my breath I have a appointment on the 9th to discuss my options. What cd are you on? And how will your fs know if you are healthy enough as in what is she monitoring?
Xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Carhar said:


> I was 4+3 when I started bleeding. If I hadn't had 4 different positive hpts I probably would have thought my af was just late.
> 
> Unfortunately the hospital has confirmed I had a very early miscarriage. I have to skip clomid this cycle until my body goes back to normal.
> 
> I can't do nothing so I'm going to go back to soy for this cycle x

I'm so sorry for you honey. TTC can be so cruel. Thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## Justwantababy

scerena said:


> Carhar I'm so so sorry to hear ur news :( rest up Hun and hope youfeel a little better soon- if you need to talk we are all here for you...
> 
> Beanhunter- sorry to hear that Hun I have to discuss my options yet reacon ivf so stay in contact hopefully we can talk and help eachother through it... When's your appointment mine is the 9th...
> 
> Justwantababy- how are you???
> 
> Caz&bob- good size follie and lining! :)
> X

I'm good thanks chick just my usual impatient self! Bet the holiday did you the world of good.

Looking forward to 100mg clomid for my next round. Just on progesterone now to bring on AF...supposed to be 10 days of 3x5mg but tempted to only do 7....loads of women only have a 7 day course but maybe they're on a stronger dose.

Also don't know whether to stick to cd2-6 for clomid or try 5-9. I think one is supposed to give more follicles and the other fewer but stronger follicles - anyone know which? Though I don't know how true it is anyway!


----------



## LoloShells

I think you get more follicles the earlier you take it


----------



## welshgem

TurboTurtle80 said:


> So very sorry Carhar. Our hearts are with you hun.
> 
> Beanhunter - glad to see you are feeling better. I think you are the one who told me that we always have setbacks but we have to keep trying. This was a setback, but I have faith in you hun. Hang in there.
> 
> Pretty - I'm so excited. Hopefully the Doc gives you all the great news we want to hear. Gl!
> 
> Welshgem - I'm on the same schedule as you, and of course I've been testing like crazy. Not sure what I expect this early, but at least I get it out of my system instead of wondering all day if I should have tested. I'll feel worse if I get bfn this weekend, but so far I'm ok with it. You?
> 
> Scerena, so where are you on your cycle bcz I thought you had a few eggies ready before you left? Did the trip help?
> 
> Afm, still just symptom spotting. I've convinced myself I'm just getting early AF symptoms in case I do get a bfn I won't be so disappointed. I'm just focusing on my fs plan to get healthy as possible before clomid. I should know here in a few days if we are ready for clomid.

Yeah I'm ok with it at the moment as I'm trying not to get my hopes up. According to my usual cycles AF should show up tomorrow but I ov'd later than normal so it's likely to be another couple of days yet which means I'll be testing everyday until it arrives! xx


----------



## scerena

Yeh the earlier u take clomid the more follicles- the later u take it it's meant to be better egg....
I take provera for 5 days so yeh shouldn't do u any harm
X


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Well my doctor isn't going to give me clomid this month. He said i have to wait until i go to the FS, which is Aug 17. So i have to do this cycle natural, yikes! 4 rounds of clomid all with ovulation...and still nothing. blah! i'm looking forward to the break though. I will be checking on this thread periodically and hoping to see everyones BFP's! 

Congrats to all you ladies with the BFP's!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

TeddyBearPug - Have you thought about trying Soy? I've heard its nature's clomid. I'm actually thinking of trying it if the doc wants to wait another month.

Scerena - I'm 9dpo. My fs is still monitoring my tsh levels before she'll help me with any meds. =( She said that she can't adjust my thyroid med if I'm pregnant and if my Thyroid is wacked out then I'll likely miscarry. =(

Welshgem - I totally feel ya hun. Fx for you!

I'm getting pretty skeptical about this month. I still have the same belly bloat n gassy feeling, but that could be AF on her own. No more bb tenderness really except my back is achy. I feel like I'm slobbering all over the place, but maybe that's cuz my tummy is not happy. I am so very curious about the spotting I went thru. *Sigh* I feel like I'm grasping for signs.


----------



## happycloud

Caved and tested today at 10dpo. So much for waiting til Sunday. BFN, but that's okay, I know it's early! Still hopeful!


----------



## scerena

Hi teddybearpug :) my fs will only dothree rounds but I've heard of people hvin up to 6 rounds in different county's and countries.... I have to do a natural cycle probably this cycle as I don't see my fs until the 9th- good luck hopefully you fall pregnant on your natural cycle Ive hear of people falling as soon as they're off clomid :) gl an keep us updated!

Turboturtle- oh no! Sorry to hear that hun! Clomid is a wonder drug for some but certainly not for others as- and certainly doesn't seem a wonder drug for me...

Happycloud- u are not out the game till the witch shows her face gl :)
X


----------



## Zfadi

Hi ladies, ive started my 1st round of clomid last nite 100mg 3-7..
already have 14yr old concieved naturally, 6 yr old 50mg clomid 1st round!
and 7mth old x3 failed iui then on break for 2mths was going to start ivf but feel naturally.
Now as i dont normally ov on my own most months starting clomid and hoping for a sticky bean!!


----------



## resque07

hello ladies...
I am starting clomid as well. i am not sure the dosage yet but i do know dr is putting me on pregrestrone for 10 days to start my flow and then im on day 2-6 with clomid im pretty sure it will be 50 mg. so my story is ....I have two children that i got preggo with all on my own however it took 2 years of ttc both before i got preggo. then with my youngest 6yrs old i had my tubes tied. I later remarried my husband who has no children and 4 years after being marrried we had our tubal reversal on may 26th. now i havent had af since my surgery and we have been trying. i had my levels checked and everything was good except my lh levels were very high so a week later my dr checked my progrestrone and called me back a day later and said your not ovulating and from what he could tell have probably had a hard time getting preggo before as i dont ovulate every month. so he is putting me on clomid . 

now my husband only has one testical and hasnt been checked but we want to give this a try first and if nothing happens in 6 months we will get him checked. i am terrified to do this as i am so scared we will get bad news just our luck . he has been told that he shouldnt assume he is not working properly as alot of men only have one testical and have children.

thank you for reading and baby dust to us all


----------



## Aliciatm

i have a question. i took soy cd 5-9. that cycle was anovulatory and only lasted 20 days. this is the cycle after that and i think this too was anovulatory im spotting today so if full flow comes today or tomorrow it would have only lasted 24-25 days long. with this being said. will me starting clomid keep me messed up since the soy is supposed to be like clomid and it messed me up?


----------



## happycloud

Aliciatm said:


> i have a question. i took soy cd 5-9. that cycle was anovulatory and only lasted 20 days. this is the cycle after that and i think this too was anovulatory im spotting today so if full flow comes today or tomorrow it would have only lasted 24-25 days long. with this being said. will me starting clomid keep me messed up since the soy is supposed to be like clomid and it messed me up?

Even though people say soy is nature's clomid, it doesn't mean they work in exactly the same way, so there's a good chance that clomid would work better, you know? It's worth a try if you haven't used it yet! I only have a few periods a year and it made me ovulate my first round at 50mg.


----------



## Aliciatm

okay im gonna go for it :)


----------



## scerena

Hey Alicia did u take your first clomid pill? 
X


----------



## welshgem

:brat: 11dpo and still BFN :( I'm having a bad day!


----------



## scerena

I'm 12dpo still bfn for me too :( there's a hint of something but I think I have line eye lol trying to make myself see something lol!
Aw don't worry we are not out yet welshgem- doubt it very much I'll get a bfp anyway as they said my lining wasn't good enough gl Hun x


----------



## welshgem

Thanks hun - good luck to you too! xx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

I'm with u ladies. I swore I had a faint line yesterday, but nothing today and I'm cross-eyed looking at tests anymore. Hang in there girls. Its not over yet.


----------



## Lily7

Hi Hope you are all well, I have no idea where I am at, I am CD23 today and no idea what I should be doing, I have had a few positive smiley face opk's at different times through this cycle, so can't depend on any of them, probably got so many of them because of my pcos so opk's just don't work for me :( The dr told me I only had 1 follie on cd13 at 10 mm but had good lining, he didnt think i was going to ovulate but said I "might" ov later, had cd21 bloods done that I am waiting for results on, hopefully get them tuesday, dr said if no bfp or af by cd35 then start provera again.

I could scream!!!! what if....I have ovulated later and I ruin it by starting provera? But then how long do I wait? If I haven't and am not going to then I just want to try again! HELP!! xx


----------



## Aliciatm

Nope won't take it until cd 5 it's cd 2 today


----------



## Jessie777

I am 33 and time is ticking I will be 34 in a few months. I have been trying To conceive for 4 years. First month on clomid I ovulated and got a BFN test. I am on my second month of clomid 50 mg and I don't feel the same painful craps I felt last month . Still I will try and follow dr orders and 4 days after taking last clomid pill (last pill will be today). I will start ovulation testing In 5 days, then spend some time with hubby every other day days 12 thru 19 (which will be august 2 thru aug 9th). Then on day Cd 21 which is aug 12 i will go get progesterone levels checked by dr. Wish me luck I hope to find someone that is going through the same situation. Someone to share experience and emotions thanks for reading. As for hubby I have him taking zinc vitamin c and vitamin e to help his little swimmers get there. Oh and I am debating about trying pressed this month anyone tried it. Some day I just get so fustrated and sad I want to give up. :(


----------



## Jessie777

welshgem said:


> Thanks hun - good luck to you too! xx

Hi looks like we are on the same boat! Any tips or tricks you are trying this month? It's a stressful process. I find my self so impatient some days. I found a chart online to help predict ovulation it momwhothink. It's nice it was right on target with my temperature and ovulation kit. Hope to hear from you and share


----------



## Jessie777

Aliciatm said:


> Nope won't take it until cd 5 it's cd 2 today

Hi I am on cd 9 took my last pill today I am on clomid 50 mg days 5 thru 9.


----------



## welshgem

Jessie777 said:


> welshgem said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun - good luck to you too! xx
> 
> Hi looks like we are on the same boat! Any tips or tricks you are trying this month? It's a stressful process. I find my self so impatient some days. I found a chart online to help predict ovulation it momwhothink. It's nice it was right on target with my temperature and ovulation kit. Hope to hear from you and shareClick to expand...

Hi hun, nothing in particular really except that I've been using OPK's this month. Previously I didn't use them and just went by an app on my iphone as to when my ov date was predicted but this month, using OPK's, I found that I actually ovulated later than would have been predicted so whether that is the case every month or just the Clomid doing it I'm not sure. But besides that, I have used Conceive Plus (very sparingly as we seem to forget about it half the time!) and that's about it. I take note of my cervical mucus as much as I can although I'm still not sure I get proper EWCM around ov time. I like the idea of temping too but I'm such a restless sleeper that I'm not sure I would get very reliable results.

xx


----------



## Jessie777

Does anyone know if prenatal vitamin, vitamin B12, vitamin B6 and fish oil hurt if On clomid?


----------



## prettynpink29

So very sorry Carhar!!!:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Another Update for me:

So today is 15dpo and cd31 for me and I STILL don't have an answer!!! It is very frustrating!!! I never heard back from my doctor yesterday about my blood results, so now I have to wait till Monday because they are closed on the weekend. 
I was really confused last night after having a big glob of pink tinted CM.. I was sure I was gonna wake up to a full flow AF and be out! But I woke up this morning and my temp was higher than yesterday! And no blood at all!! Not even a tiny drop! 
I took some ICs yesterday (same faint line), but my last FRER that I took was on Thursday (which had the same faint line also).. I think that I am gonna wait to take another FRER till tomorrow morning with FMU and if there is still a faint line (no progression) then I am gonna count myself out! I think too many days would have passed and I should just have a definite positive on a home pregnancy test by now! Doctor told me to expect a period by 14dpo when I am taking clomid (especially since I had my surge on cd14).. I really can't wait for my ultrasound on Friday with my endo specialist!! It can't come fast enough!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## prettynpink29

Jessie777 said:


> Does anyone know if prenatal vitamin, vitamin B12, vitamin B6 and fish oil hurt if On clomid?


I take prenatal vitamin and fish oil but I was told not to take B6 with clomid. I am not sure why... I didn't ask questions I just said ok LOL. 
Do you have a short LP?? That is the only reason why you should be taking B6, I think...?


----------



## scerena

Hey girls!
Alicia oh not long now an u can begin ur first clomid cycle eeeeek I'm so excited for you!

Prettynpink- let us know how your test goes, and aw how annoying you have to wait until after the weekend for your results- well keep yourself busy and hopefully it goes quickly for you :)

Turboturtle- oh yay I hope you get a nice line in a few days u never know :)

Jessie777- welcome :) gl with your second cycle!
X


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena- thanks! I am going to try and stay busy, but the waiting game is horrible!!! I am sure you know that though LOL! How are things going with you? When do you have your next appt?


----------



## scerena

Yh I know I hate waiting around too!- I hope it goes quick for u...
And it's the 9th august hun that feels forever away! I'm just waiting on af might not take my left over clomid for a month I night have some time out I will c how I feel when af arrives...
X


----------



## happycloud

Still BFN here...big temp dip today too (probably too late for implantation dip), but still no sign of AF...other than I feel really grumpy/weepy (pms?)

But one preggie type thing is that both the DH and I noticed my areolas are darker. I'm super fair so it's more noticable. Have you heard much about this? I'm horrible about this symptom spotting.
 



Attached Files:







chart5.PNG
File size: 151.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## resque07

so i picked up my provera and clomid today. I plan to take mine at night before bed is that okay ? also i am on provera for 10 days and clomid day 2-6 will af arrive after i am done with provera or could it arrive during the time i am taking pills also if it arrives while i am still taking provera do i still take clomid on cycle day with the provera? i just thought of these questions.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Resque07 - Night time should be better on u if u have side effects. My bleed came on 4 days into a 10 day prescription of provera. I was told if u have 2 or less pills when u start then continue taking them, otherwise stop. I would ask your doc though. Could be different. Gl hun!


----------



## 4boys1girl

prettynpink29 said:


> Jessie777 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if prenatal vitamin, vitamin B12, vitamin B6 and fish oil hurt if On clomid?
> 
> 
> I take prenatal vitamin and fish oil but I was told not to take B6 with clomid. I am not sure why... I didn't ask questions I just said ok LOL.
> Do you have a short LP?? That is the only reason why you should be taking B6, I think...?Click to expand...

:saywhat:Jessie and Prettynpink ... OH NO!! Now I am curious ...I am to start clomid 50mg on Mon (CD3). I take a prenatal vit, b complex and calcium. I started the b vits bc of a short LP. What's the contraindication with clomid? Should I skip it from now on, or just while taking the clomid dose? Help :-k


----------



## daopdesign

Hi everyone, just reading through the threads and seeing that a lot of you are starting or doing another round of Clomid - Good luck and keep positive! Congrats to Carhar on your BFP! 

Pretty I'm sorry you haven't got a definate answer yet but I have heard of many woman taking weeks to get a positive pregnancy test. I guess if you aren't then the confirmation of your follicols and ovulation was a good sign that you did indeed ovulate which is great.

I had the apt with the FS at my local hospital and they want me to do the SAME blood tests and SA again. That wasn't the worse bit, they want me to come back in 3 months! 

No way so I met with a private FS last week who was fabulous! He cannot understand why the docs would let me go up to a year with no period!! He wants to also check my bloods so I'm on Provera for another 5 days then take my NHS blood requests and send the results back to him. I'll be seeing him again in a couple of weeks and I'm 100% sure he will just prescribe me the Cloimid there and then. It's clear from my fertility history that the chances or likeyhood of me conceieving naturally again are pretty slim. 

He also mentioned Metformin to me. I thought that was for woman who were really overweight or obese but he said that isn't the case. He says Metformin can really help regulate cycles so I think 'm gonna try this after all the baby making stuff is over.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope your all well afm doing my Sunday roast as usual i hope this month it works for us because me and the oh have done some big changes oh has stopped coffee all together and i drink decaff so fx it works this month x x x


----------



## mummygabby

Need advice i am about tos start clomid 50 mg i hav not had an AF since my mirena was removed in Aug '10 although got pregnant in Feb '11 but miscarried in Apr'11 according to blood tests i Ovulated last month on or around 7th had a blood test done on 15thof July and it show 79 as progesterone level which shows ovulatation had another one done on 18th it was 45.5 and then again on 25th it was 2 i still hav had no AF spoke to doc on friday past said i could start clomid today or tomorro and then due a scan in 10 - 12 days so confused as to start it or not cos i hav heard so much about it or whether to just go naturally for another month and hope i also hav a thin uterus so i was told a few weeks ago when i had a scan has anyone any advice for me as i know little about all this i am 36 years old and would really like to get pregnant hav had really bad ovulating pains and swelling and mood swings but still no AF - any advice would help


----------



## Aliciatm

Well today is cd 3 I'm nervous but sorta happy I have a question do I need to temp orally or vaginally and will my Cbfm work?


----------



## girl37

hi all

new to this site. Just reading through the posts for a bit of support. I have just started my first round of clomid, no side effects so far, i take mine at night. I am also having injections first one yesterday, one tomorrow and one on wed, i am supposed to be able to do them myself....
just wondering if anyone else is at same stage or anyone can tell me what to expect.
thanks


----------



## MrsBrown

Hi Girl37 .. I never took injections but I am going to start my second round of clomid tomorrow ... I had no side effects other than a bfn .. lol 

Good Luck and Baby Dust


----------



## prettynpink29

I am 16dpo today.. Here is my FRER from this morning.. I have taken FRER 12dpo, 14dpo and 16dpo and they have all looked like this.. Just a faint pink line.. No progression at all:( I feel like I might be having another chemical:cry: This explains why the digitals are negative.. The FRER lines are so faint there is no way a digital would pick that up.

My temp continues to climb and still no bleeding this morning.. 
My Ovulation Chart
 



Attached Files:







newpic4.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 61


----------



## MrsBrown

I cant really see a faint line .. and I cant enlarge it either ... Im hoping its a bfp .. :hugs:


----------



## girl37

hi mrs brown

how are you finding clomid? I took my first clomid on wed night and finish it tonight. I have to get injections on day 5,7 and 9. On day 11 i go for a scan and if things look good i get another hormone injection. as my treatment falls on a weekend, my patner and i have to do the deed ourselves. I am on a 6 month course of treatment.


----------



## resque07

so i decided to wait until monday night to begin my provera. i am putting hubby on vitamins and have asked him to lower his caffine in take as i am as well. i also plan on temping with the first round of clomid to pin point ovulation however i dont know how to do the temping like when do i start temping and what am i looking for ? lol thanks for the help and if there anymore suggestions of what dh and i can do to help this work for us i am taking my clomid cycle days 2-6.


----------



## 4boys1girl

prettynpink29 said:


> I am 16dpo today.. Here is my FRER from this morning.. I have taken FRER 12dpo, 14dpo and 16dpo and they have all looked like this.. Just a faint pink line.. No progression at all:( I feel like I might be having another chemical:cry: This explains why the digitals are negative.. The FRER lines are so faint there is no way a digital would pick that up.
> 
> My temp continues to climb and still no bleeding this morning..
> My Ovulation Chart

I DO see the faint line. Strange that it hasn't gotten any darker after 4 days. Have you been to the doctor? Or called them? Maybe it is one of those PG that the hcg SLOWLY rises? I hope so! Keep us posted.


----------



## scerena

Hey prettynpink :) I see your line! And I'm praying it's just slow pogression and hope you don't have a chemical I've had one and it's horrible I hope you have a nice sticky bean Hun my fingers are crossed so tightly for you- when are you due to hear from the doctors?
X


----------



## happycloud

resque07 said:


> so i decided to wait until monday night to begin my provera. i am putting hubby on vitamins and have asked him to lower his caffine in take as i am as well. i also plan on temping with the first round of clomid to pin point ovulation however i dont know how to do the temping like when do i start temping and what am i looking for ? lol thanks for the help and if there anymore suggestions of what dh and i can do to help this work for us i am taking my clomid cycle days 2-6.

Hi resque...i've become quite the charter the last couple of months. Here's what you do: either print out some charts like from online (found this random one https://www.gardenoffertility.com/pdf/Fertility_Chart_regular1004.pdf) or join fertilityfriend.com for a place to record.
Have a digital thermometer by your bed. Doesn't have to be an expensive one. Starting with cd1 take your temp every morning at the SAME TIME _before you get out of bed or take a drink or go to the bathroom_. Make a note on your chart. Like the one in the link I gave you, you just circle the temp. You will be able to see ovulation _only after it has happened_ because there will be a sudden shift up of your temps, at least by .4 and then it should stay high for the entire luteal phase, from 10-16 days or so. By the time your temp shifts, the egg is already "gone" or fertilized. If you didn't 'catch the eggy' if will shift back down and AF will start. These higher temps are caused by the progesterone in your body. You draw a vertical line through the date of your supposed ovulation and a horizontal "coverline" .1 above the last six temps before ovulation. You want your temps to stay high above this coverline to indicate pregnancy.
So here's mine below, snipped from fertilityfriend...
I'm 13dpo and still BFN. I haven't gone below my coverline yet, but it did shift down indicating I might be slowly going back down to start AF. But I did shift up .4 today and still no sign of AF. I just want my temps to stay up! There is also the slight chance that my ovulation was actually on cd18. So I might be only 11dpo. But it really looks like O was on cd16.
Good luck! I really enjoy charting and being able to visually see what's going on. Less guessing games. but you can also drive yourself crazy being anxious to see the temp stay up.
 



Attached Files:







chart6.jpg
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## happycloud

prettynpink...so confusing! I hope it gets darker for you tomorrow! fx'd!


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Ladies!!! I am not sure why the picture won't go bigger.. But on my other thread in the pregnancy tests section I have posted all my tests together so you can see the comparison.. If anyone wants to take a look!:)

Scerena- I am going to call my doctors office first thing in the morning when they open and demand to talk to someone about my results.. I had my blood test on Thursday... So I feel like I should have been called on Friday.. The wait SUCKS!!! LOL And I am so sorry about your chemical:(


----------



## resque07

they ladies so i am starting my first round of clomid monday night i was told by my pharmacist to test with hpt before i got ready to start just to be sure so i did and i seen a faint line but i just figured its wishful thinking so i threw it away and later had some cramping and headache and thought i would test again so i bought three dollar tree test two were read results in three minutes and one said read result in 5 min. the two that are 3 min have a faint pink line and the 5 min has only one line please look and tell me what to do lol. the first one is the latest one i have taken and the other oicture top to bottom are the order they were taken. they wernt taken in the same day . the only difference in the way they were taken were the middle one was taken fmu and the others were in the evening.

[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1909.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LoloShells

I see a second faint line but I'm confused... isn't the control line usually closest to the colored "handle/grip" end? Then again I've never taken apart a dollar store test so I'm not sure what they look like inside.


----------



## scerena

I see a second line I would use a first response hun to make sure :) so you might not even need clomid after all! Fx'd for you!

Prettynpink- yes definately phone the docs and demand your results and let us know gl x


----------



## welshgem

Turboturtle, Scerena - any updates from you? It's now CD30 and 13dpo for me and last night there was a dot of blood when I wiped and this morning there was creamy brown discharge but nothing since? My cervical position both yesterday and today is soft and low so not sure what that means but past months I've always had the brown blood before AF shows so I'm guessing I'm gonna be out soon. I don't feel any AF cramps yet though so it's gonna be a slow drawn out process I bet! xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill in again today no gym woopp think i may go back tomorrow missed it but needed the rest symptoms this month have been really strong hot flushes x x x


----------



## Lily7

Scerena - how are you? x


----------



## Aliciatm

I start taking mine tomorrow I'm so nervous lol


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi ladies! Quick check in. 13 dpo, bfn. I totally feel out. I started getting strong cramps last night. I'm kinda over this round and want to hurry up with the next. :/ I'll catch up w u gals in a bit.


----------



## rmlane713

I posted this in TTC too but thought I might get some more direct answers through a clomid related thread. 

Ok, so my RE gave my prometrium (progesterone) for 10 days to start a period. 12 days after the last dose I hadn't started and didn't have any symptoms so I called the office and they said to come in for an ultrasound and bloodwork. U/S looked ok, no cysts visible or anything (my right ovary couldn't be seen which is the first time i've ever had that happen, and i've also had several u/s's before and have never once showed a cyst).

Was given 2 scripts: BCP and Clomid. Doc said he'd call back with blood test estrogen results to determine whether or not I could start the clomid without having a bleed first.

He called back saying my levels were low enough that I could go ahead and start the clomid and come back in this wednesday to check on things. However,
2 days into the clomid all was fine, then i woke up on the 3rd day and surprise, got a period...

I took the 3rd dose anyway. I called the office and left a message since it was sunday and now i'm just sitting and waiting for the nurse to call me back. My baseline cd3 u/s, if i end up having to have one since i finally got my period is tuesday, but since i have an appointment wednesday anyway to monitor my response to clomid, should i still go in for the cd3 u/s or just the wednesday one?

ALSO:

is clomid even going to be effective under the circumstances? (ie taking it without a bleed and then randomly starting my period 2 days into it)?


----------



## rmlane713

and if it makes a difference or matters, doc started me out on 100mg clomid


----------



## MrsHY

Hi
Reque and Pretty - FXed for BFPs!
Let us know when you hear from the Doc, Pretty. I'd hold on to the fact that you're not bleeding yet - perhaps you're just a 'slow grower' on the hcg front!
As for me - am confused in a big way!
It was cd10 on Saturday so I started OPK-ing again. Opened a new Clearblue digi OPK and got a blank 'face' - no surprise there because on my first cycle of 100mg (last cycle) I got my smiley on cd17. Yesterday I woke up feeling really ill and was then sick several times - I didn't OPK. This morning (cd12) - smiley face!!
Obviously I'll BD tonight and tomorrow just in case this wasn't a false positive - but I can't help thinking this is wrong. I've NEVER had a smiley this early - but then again, I've never had a false positive before either. It's just that I've not had any of the usual signs that O is impending this cycle - no EWCM. Usually I get EWCM for about 4 days before I get my smiley.
I do have PCO and I have heard that OPKs can be misleading in women with PCO - but again - I've never experienced this before. Always ALWAYS negatives before positive - on Clomid cycles and without.
Haven't BD at all so far this cycle so really hope I'm not out.
Am also temping so I'll shout if I see a shift in the next few days!!
X


----------



## Carhar

Has anyone tried soy and clomid in the same cycle?

There is some research which suggests it has a higher conception rate and results in my successful pregnancies x


----------



## caz & bob

no never hared it before hun but worth a try lv x x x


----------



## Jessie777

prettynpink29 said:


> Jessie777 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if prenatal vitamin, vitamin B12, vitamin B6 and fish oil hurt if On clomid?
> 
> 
> I take prenatal vitamin and fish oil but I was told not to take B6 with clomid. I am not sure why... I didn't ask questions I just said ok LOL.
> Do you have a short LP?? That is the only reason why you should be taking B6, I think...?Click to expand...

My cycles are 30 plus days but I don't get my Af every month. I don't think I have a problem with LP. Then again I can't convience my nurse to get me monitor. I am frustrated I do have a appointment for cd25 check if I ovulated


----------



## babygirlhall

Hi everyone, im on my 4th round of clomid. I got a bfp on my second cycle but had a mc. I always get my +opk on cd 14 and af on cd28.
Anyway today is cd14 and no +opk?! no ewcm either? Im really confused, can clomid just stop working??
Any advice would be really great, thankyou :flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

I posted this on my thread.. 

UPDATE!!!

Well I FINALLY got to speak with my doctor.. He apologized for not calling me on Friday, he said his mother fell and broke her hip and he was at the hospital with her.. I kind of felt bad for being upset after I heard that..:dohh:

My HCG level was 9... I said 9... are you kidding me that's it!! He said it could just be really really early and late implantation, or it could be another chemical/miscarriage. Since my tests are not getting any darker, it is not looking too good..

We talked about where to go from here... And OH and I decided to wait till Friday and have another blood test and ultrasound with my endo specialist (who is also a fertility specialist). If I start bleeding by then, then we will obviously know what happened.. But I wanted to give my body time for the HCG levels to rise before paying for another blood test.

My temp is still high and no bleeding... Still have tons of CM and all the other symptoms are still here.. Trying not to think negative but my heart just broke when I heard my blood results

Just want to say thanks for all the support ladies!! It helps alot!!:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Hey lily and welshgem- I'm fine thanks girls bfn's though :( how are you both?x

Prettynpink- I really hope it's just early on for you Hun fx'd xxxx

Babygirlhall- hi I'm not sure Hun as clomid just hasn't been working for me so not sure I would ask your doc maybe you just might o later this cycle?
X


----------



## 4boys1girl

Jessie777 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie777 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if prenatal vitamin, vitamin B12, vitamin B6 and fish oil hurt if On clomid?
> 
> 
> I take prenatal vitamin and fish oil but I was told not to take B6 with clomid. I am not sure why... I didn't ask questions I just said ok LOL.
> Do you have a short LP?? That is the only reason why you should be taking B6, I think...?Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are 30 plus days but I don't get my Af every month. I don't think I have a problem with LP. Then again I can't convience my nurse to get me monitor. I am frustrated I do have a appointment for cd25 check if I ovulatedClick to expand...

Jessie... I just spoke with my RE today. I am starting Clomid 50 tonight, and I was concerned to start it before know if there are things I shouldn't take. I told him I take prenatal vits, calcium, b complex, and fish oil. He told me all of those things are OK and GOOD to take and there is no reason why I need to stop taking them. Just thought I'ld let you know. So... it's FIRST DAY ON CLOMID for me ... yay! (although I am very nervous) good luck and baby dust to all ;)


----------



## scerena

Gl 4boys1girl and everything you are taking is fine :) x


----------



## Jessie777

[
Hi hun, nothing in particular really except that I've been using OPK's this month. Previously I didn't use them and just went by an app on my iphone as to when my ov date was predicted but this month, using OPK's, I found that I actually ovulated later than would have been predicted so whether that is the case every month or just the Clomid doing it I'm not sure. But besides that, I have used Conceive Plus (very sparingly as we seem to forget about it half the time!) and that's about it. I take note of my cervical mucus as much as I can although I'm still not sure I get proper EWCM around ov time. I like the idea of temping too but I'm such a restless sleeper that I'm not sure I would get very reliable results.

Scerena 

Girl so sorry to here that. I hope next round will be your lucky one;) hang in there stay positive I know it is stressful. Big hug for you girl. 

hey with the temperature charting it's ok to be restless. I am too a restless sleeper luck if I get 5 hours of sleep:). Anyway I get up alot to use the bathroom small bladder. I just check it if I see I have sleep more then 3 hrs Somedays its 330 am and others it's 530 am or 6am. You should try it.


----------



## Jessie777

Jessie... I just spoke with my RE today. I am starting Clomid 50 tonight, and I was concerned to start it before know if there are things I shouldn't take. I told him I take prenatal vits, calcium, b complex, and fish oil. He told me all of those things are OK and GOOD to take and there is no reason why I need to stop taking them. Just thought I'ld let you know. So... it's FIRST DAY ON CLOMID for me ... yay! (although I am very nervous) good luck and baby dust to all ;)[/QUOTE]


Hey thanks! I just don't want anything to undue the effect of clomid since this is such a hard stressful process. Not to mention expensive although it's all more then worth it I we could all get a BFP. Hey keep in touch want to see how you are doing and how things go for you. It is not to bad if you have side effects it's worth a BFP. If you don't get a BFP it can be discouraging but that is why we are here to keep encouraging. I truly wish you the best of luck girl


----------



## Danielle_jone

starting my 100mg soon!!! cant wait! good luck ladies, we can do this!!!


----------



## welshgem

AF came this evening girls. I was rolling around in agony for a couple of hours. Onto the next month.... :( xx


----------



## scerena

Welshgem sorry to hear that fx'd for next round though Hun... X

Jessie- thanks not sure if I'm doing clomid anymore I have a appointment on the 9th- but good luck Hun :) 
X


----------



## SaraM

my dr put me on clomid because i havent gotten my period in 2 months and test showed low progesterone which she assumes means i havent ovulated. i hope it works considering im not using it during a regular cycle.


----------



## messymommy

Well I was off the clomid this month because I had the HSG test and the doc told me to skip this month. I had progesterone on my own that was 11.2, then clomid 50mg cd5-9 in May I had cd21 test and got progesterone of 16.2, June cycle I got CD21 prog of 8! ONly an 8 :( Then my July cycle I didn't take my clomid because of the HSG test that revealed both of my tubes were blocked but the dye opened up my left but not the right tube. So now I am in business with a working tube! I am 10dpo now without the clomid and took an afternoon urine pg test and got a BFN but maybe it's just too soon. I know I ovulate on my own and with the clomid I did well the first month but not the second. I just don't know what to think.


----------



## scerena

Well girls I'm out- woke this morning from real intense belly cramps I never get af pains and these were horrible- af is here! I'm thinking I might save my clomid until after my appointment with the fs and have a natural cycle incase they give me my laparoscopy as maybe clomid might actually work for me then... Well i have until tomorrow to decide. The only good thing is it would have been cd36 today so at least clomid has been giving me my af! I keep reading yes and no to this question- if you have af does that mean you have ovulated? Baring in mind I use to go months without af and now I got it on cd35/36 and last cycle cd42???
X


----------



## 4boys1girl

scerena said:


> Well girls I'm out- woke this morning from real intense belly cramps I never get af pains and these were horrible- af is here! I'm thinking I might save my clomid until after my appointment with the fs and have a natural cycle incase they give me my laparoscopy as maybe clomid might actually work for me then... Well i have until tomorrow to decide. The only good thing is it would have been cd36 today so at least clomid has been giving me my af! I keep reading yes and no to this question- if you have af does that mean you have ovulated? Baring in mind I use to go months without af and now I got it on cd35/36 and last cycle cd42???
> X

I was wondering the same. My progesterone level was low, and the doc told me I didnt ovulate. but my temps DID rise, I got positive OPK, and I got AF, as always. So whats the deal? Can you have all signs of the big O, but not really have Od?


----------



## daopdesign

I saw my private FS last week (he is the top dog of all consultants at my local hospital) and I asked him exactly the same question and he said yes - if you get AF you DID ovulate. If AF doesn't show whilst on Clomid then you didn't ovulate. It seems to vary amongst consultants!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh mum and dad has just got back from benidorm they loved it there's another 2 preggo people in the family so hope the 3 rd one is me been shopping now chill in x x x


----------



## scerena

Thanks girls I had a positiv opk both cycles they dint gie me no bloods just said doubt you will ovulate this cycle they're twats they really annoy me! Thanks daopdesign and 4boys1girl

Well af is here do I up my dose to 150mg or stay on 100mg? Or should I wait until next month and see if I'm getting my laparoscopy done still and save it for after then?
Advice please Girlies :)
X
X


----------



## prettynpink29

I am out:cry::cry:
woke up crampy to brown spotting.. Its not much but I am pretty sure AF is here.. This will be my second chemical pregnancy in a row:cry: I feel gutted. My temp is still high, I don't know what that is about.. It is now confirmed that I have an implantation problem:cry:

sorry to all of you who also received your visit from AF:( I feel for all of you:(


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> I am out:cry::cry:
> woke up crampy to brown spotting.. Its not much but I am pretty sure AF is here.. This will be my second chemical pregnancy in a row:cry: I feel gutted. My temp is still high, I don't know what that is about.. It is now confirmed that I have an implantation problem:cry:
> 
> sorry to all of you who also received your visit from AF:( I feel for all of you:(

So sorry about your chemical. Is there anything they can do for an implantation problem?


----------



## MrsBrown

Sorry to hear about your Implantation Problem Pretty .... **BIG HUGS**


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug- Thank you. My obgyn thinks that taking progesterone will help.. And possibly a trigger shot. I want to get the opinion of my fertility specialist first, but I think that he is going to say the same thing.. I was going to try it this cycle, because of my chemical last cycle and my previous unexplained miscarriage, but my doctor really thought that clomid would just even everything out and everything would be good. I now wished I would have pushed for the progesterone. 

MrsBrown- Thank you very much.


----------



## messymommy

To prettynpink29: I am praying the brownish spotting is just some breakthrough bleeding and your bean did stick. I remember when I had my son I had just found out I was pregnant and then the following night I went to he ER because I started to bleed and didn't know what else to do. I had lots of snotty brown blood and they called it breakthough bleeding and said I was 5 weeks and 2 days along I think but everything was okay. 

As for those asking about if you get AF does it mean you ovulated. Well I don't have ovulation problems but I do have the problem of asking a million questions. With my doctor she makes me get a blood draw on cd21 while taking clomid. I've had 11 without clomid, 16.2 first mo. of clomid, 8 second mo. clomid and this cycle I didn't take the clomid because the doc said not to and gave me an HSG test and found both my tubes were closed but the dye opened my left one up. Thank you Jesus! But as for your question I was told that you can have AF without ovulating and the CD21 progesterone tells you if you had a good or bad ovulation. My 16.2 was a "very good" ovulation. My 11 was a normal ovulation (anything above a 10 is normal for unmedicated cycles) and my 8 was a "bad ovulation". I have heard some people only have like 0.?? on CD21 and that's because they didn't actually ovulate.


----------



## scerena

Hey prettynpink I'm so sorry to hear af got youbi have had two precious chemicals aswell I'm here if you need to talk as I know it's upsetting Hun try rest... How weird we always seem to get af on the same day! Like I said I'm here if you need to talk Hun xxxx


----------



## happycloud

Hi everyone. sorry for AF and for you, prettynpink :(
I'm cd 31, 15dpo, all BFN but no AF. I wish it would just show up if its going to show up. Sounds like I'll be like you ladies and probably all of sudden get it super fierce! I'm ready to move on if I need to!


----------



## Lily7

so sorry af got you pretty :(


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry the witch got you pretty :hugs: x x x


----------



## happycloud

:witch: has arrived. Got my second round of Clomid called in to start at the end of the week.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

One good thing about af is the start of a clean new cycle. I'm excited for you all. So here's my tests from this morning. I can see faint lines in person, but I'd like your opinions. Sorry for the bad pic. Still no af for me n I thought I felt it coming this morning, but I just feel bloated again. I don't like being in limbo. =(

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/griegofamily/TurboTurtle80/IMG_20110802_062127.jpgs


----------



## tinks80

has anyone heard of being on clomid for 6 or 7 days instead of 5? if so what were the results?

ive been told they can do longer time frames at a lower dose to get more mature eggs? is this true?

thanks heaps


----------



## TeddyBearPug

tinks80 said:


> has anyone heard of being on clomid for 6 or 7 days instead of 5? if so what were the results?
> 
> ive been told they can do longer time frames at a lower dose to get more mature eggs? is this true?
> 
> thanks heaps

my last 2 cycles i did 3-9 and it made my eggs alot more mature than just 3-7. So it worked better for my body, but i was also on 100 mg. Are dosage are you doing?


----------



## Jessie777

Hi everyone I am sorry to here AF has. Come for some of you wonderful women. :( I hope you are given the strengthen to carry on. 

Well I went all around Utah looking for conceive plus. No luck lol so I did find pre seed at walgreens. :). Anyway hubby seem not to cared about it when we had mommy time. I am on cd 12 so just to over bases I am going to be with hubby cd 12 cd14 cd 16 and cd 18. I ovulated on cd 16 last month so I am hoping this month will be the month. Dr doesn't want to monitor me with ultra sounds :(. I have been trying for 4 years. I am so desperate at this point and of course frustrated. 

I hope and pray it will be soon for all of us. :)


----------



## Rebel_Jedi

This cycle was my first with clomid. Days 3-7, I had no side effects. I am on CD11 today.


Can I really expect to O between 5-10 days after my last dose?

If I took clomid on 3-7 can i expect to O by CD 18?


Thanks!


----------



## Jessie777

Hi Teddybearpug

That is great news. Can I ask you a question how long do you stay down after you are with hubby? I hate laying down so I get up after 20 min and jump in the shower. I am just wondering if that can affec my chances


----------



## Jessie777

Rebel_Jedi said:


> This cycle was my first with clomid. Days 3-7, I had no side effects. I am on CD11 today.
> 
> 
> Can I really expect to O between 5-10 days after my last dose?
> 
> If I took clomid on 3-7 can i expect to O by CD 18?
> 
> 
> Thanks!

Hi dr told me 5 to 10 days after your last pill you can e pect to ovulate. :) 

As for what day you will ovulate it's all different from everyone I suggest you buy some ovulation tests. I took clomid 50 mg last month and i took it cd5 thru cd9 and I ovulated on cd 16. Hope that helps :)


----------



## tinks80

TeddyBearPug said:


> tinks80 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone heard of being on clomid for 6 or 7 days instead of 5? if so what were the results?
> 
> ive been told they can do longer time frames at a lower dose to get more mature eggs? is this true?
> 
> thanks heaps
> 
> my last 2 cycles i did 3-9 and it made my eggs alot more mature than just 3-7. So it worked better for my body, but i was also on 100 mg. Are dosage are you doing?Click to expand...


i am on soy atm and taking it days 3-9 as they said its for a more mature egg taking the extra couple days, but im off to see my doc on friday and she is putting me on clomid next round if i dun conceive this one so just trying to get as much input as possible,:yipee: did you O later? or the same? and how many follicles/eggs did you have and sizes etc =) sorry for all the questions, just want to make sure im prepared in case, thanks a heaps :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

tinks80 said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinks80 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone heard of being on clomid for 6 or 7 days instead of 5? if so what were the results?
> 
> ive been told they can do longer time frames at a lower dose to get more mature eggs? is this true?
> 
> thanks heaps
> 
> my last 2 cycles i did 3-9 and it made my eggs alot more mature than just 3-7. So it worked better for my body, but i was also on 100 mg. Are dosage are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am on soy atm and taking it days 3-9 as they said its for a more mature egg taking the extra couple days, but im off to see my doc on friday and she is putting me on clomid next round if i dun conceive this one so just trying to get as much input as possible,:yipee: did you O later? or the same? and how many follicles/eggs did you have and sizes etc =) sorry for all the questions, just want to make sure im prepared in case, thanks a heaps :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

i ovulated later on cd 18 and 19 on the 3-9. When i was taking it 3-7 i ovulated cd14-15 so it made a big difference on o date. With the longer days i had 3-4 size 23mm+ eggs each cycle with excellent progesterone. On 3-7 i only had 1 decent follicle at 18-19mm. If i were you, i would ask for 7 days instead of 5 and then they can adjust it down if need be. good luck!! I'm currently waiting for FS appt and having a natural cycle, but i'm still feeling the effects like i'm on clomid, so i think my body is working!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Jessie777 said:


> Hi Teddybearpug
> 
> That is great news. Can I ask you a question how long do you stay down after you are with hubby? I hate laying down so I get up after 20 min and jump in the shower. I am just wondering if that can affec my chances

honestly, I only stay with my hips elevated for 5-10 minutes. I stay as long as i can, but when i start to feel it coming out, i get up. Idk if it hurts my chances but i figure if its coming out already, it doesn't matter!! I'm sure your fine with 20 minutes!


----------



## scerena

Hi all now I'm in a situation- I'm cd2- 
Do I take clomid today and increase my dosage??? Or do I have a natural cycle until I know what the fs has to say next Tuesday???
X


----------



## cutedimples

Jessie777 said:


> Hi everyone I am sorry to here AF has. Come for some of you wonderful women. :( I hope you are given the strengthen to carry on.
> 
> Well I went all around Utah looking for conceive plus. No luck lol so I did find pre seed at walgreens. :). Anyway hubby seem not to cared about it when we had mommy time. I am on cd 12 so just to over bases I am going to be with hubby cd 12 cd14 cd 16 and cd 18. I ovulated on cd 16 last month so I am hoping this month will be the month. Dr doesn't want to monitor me with ultra sounds :(. I have been trying for 4 years. I am so desperate at this point and of course frustrated.
> 
> I hope and pray it will be soon for all of us. :)

Good morning ladies.

I took my clomid on days CD2-6. I am on CD12 today...did a opk yesterday CD11 and got 1 bold line and 1 faint line and according to the instructions that means its negative. My question is must both lines be bold? Coz i was so excited when i saw 2 lines...bt when i read the instructions was highly disappointed. Pity it was not a pregnancy test :shy:.

today i hav also experienced some mild pain on both sides of my abdomen...hopefully that means i am ovulating today OR soon. 

I pray that i will hav a :bfp: coz i am also getting frustrated. So Jessie777 i knw exactly hw u feel. 

:dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies


----------



## MrsHY

Hi guys
I posted this on another thread so you may have already seen - but I've just had an ultrasound and the doc confirmed I have ovulated! So my +ve OPK at day 12 didn't appear to be lying!!
Temp still not up this morning so I reckon I o'ed yesterday or last night (cd13) and will see the temp rise tomorrow.
Thought it was worth sharing this as I was convinced that my second cycle of 100mg would mirror the first - EWCM cd13-18, OPK + cd18. But this cycle I had OPK + cd12, EWCM cd13, then O!
Am taking 100mg days 2-6
x


----------



## hannies

Hi ladies.

I have a burning question here. I have been eating a lot, when I said a lot I ate every few hours and I am still hungry. I never a foodie before, I can go from morning to evening without meals but this month, once I awake, I am already thinking about what's for breakfast. An hour or two before lunch, my stomach growling for food. After 2nd meal, about two hours later, I scavenge fridge for food. :blush:

I am afraid I will obese soon and hurt my chances to get pregnant :nope:

Is this Clomid's effect? I had Clomid from Cd2-Cd6. Currently on CD22, DPO 9 :shrug:

Anyone feel like this? At the moment of writing this, I am hungry again!! :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its just took me ages get on her lost my password ha my son has gone swimming with oh nieces lad i am chilling love this lazy month not going the gym x x x


----------



## babygirlhall

Hi everyone, 
Im a bit scared! Please help. Im now on cd16 4th round of clomid 100mg and no +opk yet, did have some brown ewcm yesterday but thats gone now too.
I ususally get stomach aches/pains when im building upto my +opk (normally cd14) but this month since cd14 i have had really bad sharp pains down really low and a bit of throbbing on the left side (side i normally get the pain) and i just feel bruised, when i sit or dtd. If i ie down and feel around my tummy it feels quite sore. It has never felt this uncomfortable before and im worried its something serious? Its no ovulation because i have not had a +opk, unless i missed it but have been testing twice a day??! :shrug:
Im really disappointed i have not got my +opk, clomid usually works for me...
Please dont read and run:nope:
Any advice welcome x


----------



## Aliciatm

when should i start my ovulation tests? im taking clomid cd 5-9?


----------



## honeylov

Aliciatm said:


> when should i start my ovulation tests? im taking clomid cd 5-9?

Hi Alicia,

How many days is your cycle?
I normally have 28 days and predicted to OV on C14 so I started testing on C11 to cover all the days just in case it show up early.


----------



## MrsHY

babygirlhall said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im a bit scared! Please help. Im now on cd16 4th round of clomid 100mg and no +opk yet, did have some brown ewcm yesterday but thats gone now too.
> I ususally get stomach aches/pains when im building upto my +opk (normally cd14) but this month since cd14 i have had really bad sharp pains down really low and a bit of throbbing on the left side (side i normally get the pain) and i just feel bruised, when i sit or dtd. If i ie down and feel around my tummy it feels quite sore. It has never felt this uncomfortable before and im worried its something serious? Its no ovulation because i have not had a +opk, unless i missed it but have been testing twice a day??! :shrug:
> Im really disappointed i have not got my +opk, clomid usually works for me...
> Please dont read and run:nope:
> Any advice welcome x

Hi babyhallgirl
Maybe you'll just O a little later this month and the throbbing you're feeling is a few dominant follicles developing? Have you had a scan to rule out cysts etc.? I found mine this morning really helpful. GL x


----------



## wannabeprego

hannies said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I have a burning question here. I have been eating a lot, when I said a lot I ate every few hours and I am still hungry. I never a foodie before, I can go from morning to evening without meals but this month, once I awake, I am already thinking about what's for breakfast. An hour or two before lunch, my stomach growling for food. After 2nd meal, about two hours later, I scavenge fridge for food. :blush:
> 
> I am afraid I will obese soon and hurt my chances to get pregnant :nope:
> 
> Is this Clomid's effect? I had Clomid from Cd2-Cd6. Currently on CD22, DPO 9 :shrug:
> 
> Anyone feel like this? At the moment of writing this, I am hungry again!! :wacko:

Yup, This was my first cycle of clomid and I have been soooo hungry all month, eating way more than usual. I have been craving junk food too. I think it is definatly a side effect of the clomid. I had asked the same question earlier in this thread and other girls also said they were super hungry, and some girls gained weight well using the clomid too... So I think it is normal...:winkwink:


----------



## hannies

Thank you "wannabeprego"!

I am little bit worried tho because my BMI is currently on the red line. Another 1kg, I will be overweight :nope:

I hope SI doesn't have the same side effect. On the other hand, if I get preggo this cycle, it is worth the weight I am putting in :laugh2:


----------



## Aliciatm

Idk I've been having above cycles that last 20-24 days but regular cycle use to be 31 days long


----------



## scerena

They say u should ovulate 5-10days after your last pill x


----------



## caz & bob

ali you should star testing 3 or 4 days after your last pill hun x x x


----------



## messymommy

TeddyBearPug said:


> tinks80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinks80 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone heard of being on clomid for 6 or 7 days instead of 5? if so what were the results?
> 
> ive been told they can do longer time frames at a lower dose to get more mature eggs? is this true?
> 
> thanks heaps
> 
> my last 2 cycles i did 3-9 and it made my eggs alot more mature than just 3-7. So it worked better for my body, but i was also on 100 mg. Are dosage are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am on soy atm and taking it days 3-9 as they said its for a more mature egg taking the extra couple days, but im off to see my doc on friday and she is putting me on clomid next round if i dun conceive this one so just trying to get as much input as possible,:yipee: did you O later? or the same? and how many follicles/eggs did you have and sizes etc =) sorry for all the questions, just want to make sure im prepared in case, thanks a heaps :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> i ovulated later on cd 18 and 19 on the 3-9. When i was taking it 3-7 i ovulated cd14-15 so it made a big difference on o date. With the longer days i had 3-4 size 23mm+ eggs each cycle with excellent progesterone. On 3-7 i only had 1 decent follicle at 18-19mm. If i were you, i would ask for 7 days instead of 5 and then they can adjust it down if need be. good luck!! I'm currently waiting for FS appt and having a natural cycle, but i'm still feeling the effects like i'm on clomid, so i think my body is working!Click to expand...

I take Clomid 50mg CD5-9 and it makes me ovulate on CD16. I ovulate on CD19 without Clomid. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lily7

Well girls just had it confirmed that I didn't ovulate :-( So I have to take provera again then I am on to 100mg clomid, the dr wants me to wait until cd35 do a hpt just incase and then if neg start provera...........I am cd 27 today and just want to get on and try again, but he scared me by saying about waiting until cd35 just incase i have ov late or anything, what would you do?


----------



## messymommy

hannies said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I have a burning question here. I have been eating a lot, when I said a lot I ate every few hours and I am still hungry. I never a foodie before, I can go from morning to evening without meals but this month, once I awake, I am already thinking about what's for breakfast. An hour or two before lunch, my stomach growling for food. After 2nd meal, about two hours later, I scavenge fridge for food. :blush:
> 
> I am afraid I will obese soon and hurt my chances to get pregnant :nope:
> 
> Is this Clomid's effect? I had Clomid from Cd2-Cd6. Currently on CD22, DPO 9 :shrug:
> 
> Anyone feel like this? At the moment of writing this, I am hungry again!! :wacko:

Clomid makes me eat like a horse!


----------



## messymommy

babygirlhall said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im a bit scared! Please help. Im now on cd16 4th round of clomid 100mg and no +opk yet, did have some brown ewcm yesterday but thats gone now too.
> I ususally get stomach aches/pains when im building upto my +opk (normally cd14) but this month since cd14 i have had really bad sharp pains down really low and a bit of throbbing on the left side (side i normally get the pain) and i just feel bruised, when i sit or dtd. If i ie down and feel around my tummy it feels quite sore. It has never felt this uncomfortable before and im worried its something serious? Its no ovulation because i have not had a +opk, unless i missed it but have been testing twice a day??! :shrug:
> Im really disappointed i have not got my +opk, clomid usually works for me...
> Please dont read and run:nope:
> Any advice welcome x

Maybe it's just going to be later this cycle? I've had some freak outs when I got close to when it should be positive and it was still negative. Are you testing in the morning or afternoon. I've alway been told to test late morning or early afternoon but I've tested as late as 7pm and gotten my +opk. I've also had one instance where I had bad opk tests! I double checked the same urine cup with another brand of test I had for next month and it gave me the + when the others said no!


----------



## KTsmiles

Hi ladies :hi: may I join this thread? 

I just spoke to the dr and she is sending me in an Rx for clomid as we speak. As of right now I am on CD 48 with no sign of AF. I have never been regular. I have taken 4 hpt's and all :bfn:'s. She also sent in an Rx for Provera to get me onto a new cycle. I am going to :test: one more time on Sunday and if its a :bfn:, I will start the Provera on Monday. 

I am not sure how long she will have me on Clomid but did say she is starting me off at 50mg. She said I will need to come in for an ultrasound on the 2nd cycle to make sure its working. She also said its pretty rare to conceive on your first month of taking Clomid. 

Any thoughts? Suggestions? Warnings? Comment? All are welcome and appreciated :flower:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hannies-i gained about 7 pounds since i started clomid 4 months ago, so it is definitely a side effect. I honestly didn't feel like i ate anymore than i normally did. It also made me bloated and i can tell that my stomach is going down now since i've been off of it. I'm hoping the weight will come off easy....fx'd!


----------



## daopdesign

Hi Lily7, that is certainly a good idea as I had a couple of very late ovulations. Don't think they were quite 35 days but around CD32 I'm sure I ovulated once and AF came about 10 days later so keep testing.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank You Ladies for all the kind words!! You are all so sweet:hugs:

Today AF is here full force.. The blood is still brown, but I have bad cramping and it is definitely AF.. I remember my doctor telling me that it might be a weird period because this is my first "real" period since my procedure (we counted my last period as June 30th, when I had my HSC and HSG because he had "cleaned out" my lining). 

Anyways... I am confused what to count as cd1 now... Yesterday morning was when the spotting started and it lasted all day, but only would see it when I wiped or put a tampon in.. But today it is full force.. Is today cd1 or yesterday?? I am going to be taking clomid 3-7 again and want to make sure I start it on the rite day.


----------



## girl37

hi ladies
looking for advice. I am on my first round of clomid 50mg but also having injections of Gonal F on days 5, 7 and 9. i go for a scan on day 10 to see if there is any follicles. Having read other posts it seems most folk get 6 months of clomid alone do you think this will boost my chances. plus it seems like my hospital will inject me with the hormone to kick start ovulation, but do i still need to test myself with ovulation strips???


----------



## prettynpink29

Lily7 said:


> Well girls just had it confirmed that I didn't ovulate :-( So I have to take provera again then I am on to 100mg clomid, the dr wants me to wait until cd35 do a hpt just incase and then if neg start provera...........I am cd 27 today and just want to get on and try again, but he scared me by saying about waiting until cd35 just incase i have ov late or anything, what would you do?

I am so sorry that you didn't ovulate Lily7:( 
Did you take 50mg last cycle or 100mg??


----------



## Lily7

prettynpink29 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls just had it confirmed that I didn't ovulate :-( So I have to take provera again then I am on to 100mg clomid, the dr wants me to wait until cd35 do a hpt just incase and then if neg start provera...........I am cd 27 today and just want to get on and try again, but he scared me by saying about waiting until cd35 just incase i have ov late or anything, what would you do?
> 
> I am so sorry that you didn't ovulate Lily7:(
> Did you take 50mg last cycle or 100mg??Click to expand...

Hi Pretty, hope you are well, I took 50mg last cycle which was my first. What mg are you going to be taking this cycle?


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies! I'm having troubling uploading a picture, so I'll just try to describe it. I took my first round of clomid 50 mg CD 3-7, and started opk's CD8 because I just couldn't help myself. I'm now CD and the line is getting significantly darker. It's not as dark as the test line yet, but a lot darker than any other time I have tested. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but the line getting darker seems like a good sign? I'm nervous that I wasn't going to ovulate at 50 mg, but I'm getting more hopeful that it may work. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## lindsayms05

Sorry, I meant I'm CD10.


----------



## prettynpink29

Lily7 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls just had it confirmed that I didn't ovulate :-( So I have to take provera again then I am on to 100mg clomid, the dr wants me to wait until cd35 do a hpt just incase and then if neg start provera...........I am cd 27 today and just want to get on and try again, but he scared me by saying about waiting until cd35 just incase i have ov late or anything, what would you do?
> 
> I am so sorry that you didn't ovulate Lily7:(
> Did you take 50mg last cycle or 100mg??Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Pretty, hope you are well, I took 50mg last cycle which was my first. What mg are you going to be taking this cycle?Click to expand...

Thank You! I am feel the best I can at this point.. Kind of disappointed that I didn't push to have the progesterone this cycle.. But I am trying not to think about the "what ifs" and look forward to this next cycle.. 
I took 100mg last cycle which was my first also.. I will be taking 100mg again this cycle, and will also be taking progesterone (after ovulation I think?) and possibly a trigger shot.


----------



## messymommy

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm having troubling uploading a picture, so I'll just try to describe it. I took my first round of clomid 50 mg CD 3-7, and started opk's CD8 because I just couldn't help myself. I'm now CD and the line is getting significantly darker. It's not as dark as the test line yet, but a lot darker than any other time I have tested. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but the line getting darker seems like a good sign? I'm nervous that I wasn't going to ovulate at 50 mg, but I'm getting more hopeful that it may work. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.

When I am getting close to my + opk the lines on the days before get progressivly darker, maybe 2 days before the + test. It sounds to me like you're going to O soon.


----------



## Jessie777

Good morning ladies.

I took my clomid on days CD2-6. I am on CD12 today...did a opk yesterday CD11 and got 1 bold line and 1 faint line and according to the instructions that means its negative. My question is must both lines be bold? Coz i was so excited when i saw 2 lines...bt when i read the instructions was highly disappointed. Pity it was not a pregnancy test :shy:.

today i hav also experienced some mild pain on both sides of my abdomen...hopefully that means i am ovulating today OR soon. 

I pray that i will hav a :bfp: coz i am also getting frustrated. So Jessie777 i knw exactly hw u feel. 

I hear you. But I got a dark line last
Month not that it matter for me because I was with hubby and no BFP Just a BFN last month. Don't get it. I also take my temperature so I was able to confirm I did ovulate. But I don't know if the eggs were mature enough my dr won't monitor me with ultra sounds but at least he will check to see if I ovulated this month I have a appointment on aug 15 which will be cd 25. So we will see what my result will be. I bought pre seed this month tried yesterday and will use it every other day fingers cross. 

Hang in there just make sure you have some mommy and daddy time two days or a day before ovulation it helps to have the little swimmers there already waiting lol

I wish you the best of luck girl. Hang in there 

:dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies[/QUOTE]


----------



## sweetbabee

hi !!!!!!!! i'm glad i found this thread. 

I'm on clomid and didn't O till today CD18. Usually I tested it will be on CD12-13. I'm worried I dont for this cycle :dohh: Anyone can advise


----------



## cutedimples

I am on CD13 today...did another OPK yesterday and again negative. 

Anybody on the same cycle day as i???? Are you ladies also very very tired. I put my head on my pillow and i am fast asleep??? Is this normal???

:dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies non the clomid train


----------



## hannies

messymommy said:


> hannies said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I have a burning question here. I have been eating a lot, when I said a lot I ate every few hours and I am still hungry. I never a foodie before, I can go from morning to evening without meals but this month, once I awake, I am already thinking about what's for breakfast. An hour or two before lunch, my stomach growling for food. After 2nd meal, about two hours later, I scavenge fridge for food. :blush:
> 
> I am afraid I will obese soon and hurt my chances to get pregnant :nope:
> 
> Is this Clomid's effect? I had Clomid from Cd2-Cd6. Currently on CD22, DPO 9 :shrug:
> 
> Anyone feel like this? At the moment of writing this, I am hungry again!! :wacko:
> 
> Clomid makes me eat like a horse!Click to expand...

 :haha:

We are in the same boat LOL. It is scary tho :wacko:

I thought I am pregnant,last time I preggo DS, I ate almost all the time except when I was sleeping but once awake, my stomach was grumbling. Haa..No more Clomid this cycle.

I am 10DPO today but somehow I knew I am out this month. Will start taking SI on 2nd day AF started. Can't stand the increased appetite :haha:


----------



## DnJ

whats ur updates ladies?? i am day 2 of clomid, second round....feeling like a bloated, beat up horse on the side of the road....UGH....


----------



## 4boys1girl

CD6, on Clomid 50 3-7. I am pleasantly surprised I have NO side effects. BBs hurt first 2 days, but now not so much. Had headache but its gone now. I feel pretty good. Baby dust to all ;)


----------



## prettynpink29

Well ladies I am off to travel the 4 hours to my FS.. This has been the weirdest period I have ever had... Very light, barely any cramping and it goes brown to dark red and back and forth.. I talked to my FS earlier today because I was confused on what to count as CD1... He wants me to count the first day I saw any blood as cd1 (so Tuesday).. And he doesn't want me to start clomid until my ultrasound tomorrow to make sure my cyst has gone away.. He also wants me to try taking it cd 5-9 this cycle and possibly bump me up to 150mg of clomid already!!!
Can someone explain the difference between cd 3-7 or 5-9... I don't get it!


----------



## messymommy

AF got me this morning like clockwork so I guess that's good that I have a very regular cycle. So CD1 for me and Clomid will be CD5-9 this month. I'm also getting some preseed ordered today or tomorrow so it will be here. I usually O on CD16 with clomid so we will have to take it a day at a time and keep our fingers crossed. I am not looking forward to going back on the clomid, this past month skipping it was so nice except no BFP that is.


----------



## scerena

Hey girls how is everyone? Sorry haven't really been on the thread I'm having a natural cycle but I will be on this thread more to keep updated with u lot xx


----------



## Justwantababy

prettynpink29 said:


> Well ladies I am off to travel the 4 hours to my FS.. This has been the weirdest period I have ever had... Very light, barely any cramping and it goes brown to dark red and back and forth.. I talked to my FS earlier today because I was confused on what to count as CD1... He wants me to count the first day I saw any blood as cd1 (so Tuesday).. And he doesn't want me to start clomid until my ultrasound tomorrow to make sure my cyst has gone away.. He also wants me to try taking it cd 5-9 this cycle and possibly bump me up to 150mg of clomid already!!!
> Can someone explain the difference between cd 3-7 or 5-9... I don't get it!

Hello Pretty. Apparently with cd2-6 you're supposed to get more eggs, whilst with cd5-9 you get fewer eggs but they're bigger. I'm cd1 today, so will start 100mg tomorrow (cd2-6). I did think about changing to cd5-9 but just going to stick with what I've been told to do for now.

Was your last round 100mg cd3-7? My last one was 50mg and I didn't ovulate so I'm hoping 100mg does the trick. Tho again, tempted to take 150mg since I have enough tablets! :winkwink:


----------



## resque07

Hello again just an update i took my 4th provera last night and so far no side affects other than being very sleepy.i cant wait for af to get here and i feel like she is near. I am having sore bbs acne and eating lots. So hopefully soon. I had someone who was rude to me tell me not to get to excited that almost all first pregnancies after tubal reversals and first round of clomid end up in misscarige. Bad thing she has done niether. Makes things worse for you though. As if things arnt hard eneough.


----------



## beanhunter

Good luck for Tuesday scerena! I've got my scan on Monday and then seeing the consultant on Tuesday. Am really nervous. Think we are likely not going to be allowed more clomid so who knows what is next.


----------



## scerena

Thanks beanhunter :) I don't think they will give me clomid anymore either :/ what's your scan for you cyst? And I'm glad we will both finally get some answers on Tuesday xx


----------



## beanhunter

It's just to check no more cysts I think an get a new baseline. Working myself into a right tiz over it though as had some left sided pain yesterday. Might have just been o but can't help being scared. Hoping it's the o and the drilling helped.


----------



## scerena

Aw Hun I'm hoping it's just o for you are you due to o now then? Try to not worry yourself...
So do you hav a rough idea of what your next steps are?
X


----------



## beanhunter

Don't know about o. Didn't o on my own before clomid but the drilling may have helped with that. Chart all over the place and we've not bd much this month anyway with the op and everything. I've gone off the boil tbh and just not interested. I reckon it'll be iui or ivf for us.


----------



## scerena

Same for us too I reacon...
I really hope we both just get a bfp on this natural cycle we are both doing...
I'm scared about all the ivf etc I hope I an have a laparoscopy and c how I go for a few months to be honest...
Well the drilling may have done your ovaries good :) you might o on your own now you never know fx'd
Xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies,

I have just gotten back from my appt with my endo/fertility specialist and I have gotten some more bad news:cry: Last cycle my ultrasound showed a cyst that was on my right ovary and was said to be an ovulation cyst.. Well I had an ultrasound yesterday, and that cyst is gone, but I now have an even larger one on my left ovary:cry: Unfortunately this cyst is not an ovulation cyst (no way it can be since I am still currently bleeding). They think that it is filled with blood/fluid.. It can rupture or twist at any moment.. I have been told if it twist I would need emergency surgery and may loose my ovary:cry: 

I just don't think I will ever get a break.. No clomid for me this month. FS said clomid will cause the cyst to grow and will cause OHSS. Most likely, this cyst was caused from clomid. 

FS told us to continue to try and get pregnant this cycle, but to do at home insemination.... Still don't know how either one of us feel about that..

I have been basically been put on light bed rest for the next two weeks, then I will have another ultrasound and in 4-6 weeks I will go back to the FS and have another ultrasound. If the cyst is gone, and I am not pregnant, then I will start provera, clomid, progesterone, trigger shot and IUI.. I never knew that at 21 years old I would be seeing my future pass me by... 

I just want to stress to all you ladies to PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE be monitored while taking clomid.. Beanhunter and I have both now had this same problem.. Be careful ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Carhar

I'm so sorry prettynpink :hugs:

I hope the cyst goes down naturally xxx


----------



## scerena

So sorry to hear that prettynpink I hope you feel a little better soon- I agree everyone should be monitored whilst taking clomid! Me u and beanhunter are on natural cycles this month hopefully one or all of us catch the eggy on out natural cycle :)
I'm going to ask about iui on Tuesday as I really don't wantto do ivf yet at 24 o want to try everything else before ivf I'm still young... 
I hope the cyst goes soon for you Hun I really do xx


----------



## beanhunter

I'm sorry to hear your news pink. It's rubbish isn't it? To be honest though monitoring wouldn't have stopped it happening as far as I understand though. How big is your cyst? Do you have any pain from it?
The whole experience has just told me to trust my instincts when something doesn't feel right. It's difficult not to over analyse every twinge or pain but o think if you are worried then tell someone. If your pain gets bad go back quickly and there is a chance you'll be lucky like me and won't lose the ovary. :hugs:


----------



## Sara35

So sorry to hear about what you are going through pink :hugs: I do hope you have plenty of rest both physically and emotionally ... it cannot be easy and don't dismay, things will work out, our bodies are amazing and they do heal with some help from these doctors.. Hopefully the cyst will go down and disappear very soon. Take it easy hun :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Carhar- Thank you. I am praying that it goes away naturally!!

Scerena- Thank you. I cant believe that there are 4 of us on natural cycles this month. TeaddyBearPug, Beanhunter, you and me.. Crazy that clomid has not worked for 4 of us:( I think you should definitely talk to your doctor about IUI before IVF.. You are young like me, and life is so unfair.. 

Beanhunter- Thank you so much! If there is anyone who knows what I am going through at this point, it is you.. My cyst is about 6cm. I do have some pain, I have always suffered from cysts and always have some level of pain from endo. So sometimes it is hard to distinguish which pain is what.. I have never been told a cyst could twist before though, this is a first for me.. I am hoping that it goes down on its own because I do not want another surgery.. I have already had 3.. I think I deserve a break! We all do!!

Sara35- Thank you. I hope that my body does something amazing and rite for once.. TTC is quite stressful for me:(


----------



## scerena

I know I cannot believe four of us it just goes to show clomid isn't the miracle drug everyone thinks it is... It is for some but not for many!
Yes definitely they're not palming me off with ivf I'd rather try everyother route before wasting £5000 a time...
Well I hope u feel better soon Hun i really do x


----------



## daopdesign

Hi prettynpink29 I'm sorry to hear you have a massive cyst but they do say they do just go away on there own so try not to worry too much. Why do the cysts occur during ovulation if you had a + surge and stuff. I don't really get it either especially being on Clomid. I have to wait also because I have just finished my Provera bleed and not seeing my FS for another couple of weeks. I've decided to start taking this all in my stride because the last thing I wanna do is obsess and panic it's taking too long. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Aliciatm

hey so its cd 10. and i didnt notice many symptoms besides the horrible headache on cd 7!. but anyways. started temping. tomorrow will be cbfm and opk day :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

wow, its crazy that 4 of us are doing natural cycles this month! so clomid is not the miracle drug like you said scerena! i was praying that it would be though! I try not to get hung up on how is it possible to ovulate everytime and time it perfectly and still no trace of a BFP?! ugh, its hard to trust in Gods plan sometimes but i must. So this cycle is natural and i'm on cd 13 and i feel like i might be ovulating soon, please please! lol! I have had some ovulation pains but they are not as intense as what clomid gave me. I started temping this cycle so i can see if i do ovulate..i'm really hoping i do! I have 1 1/2 weeks until the FS and i am really curious what they will have us do. I'm not interested in ivf at this point and will not be for many years...


----------



## scerena

Teddybearpug- yay i hope you ovulate Hun :)
I'm cd6 today do you reason it's too late to start temping as of tomorrow morning for this cycle? And does it have to be the same time ad I wake up at all different times during the night thats why I haven't bothered before x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Teddybearpug- yay i hope you ovulate Hun :)
> I'm cd6 today do you reason it's too late to start temping as of tomorrow morning for this cycle? And does it have to be the same time ad I wake up at all different times during the night thats why I haven't bothered before x

i dont think i started temping until cd 6 or 7 also. I figure, its worth a shot. I also wake up several times a night and go to the bathroom so idk if it affects it or not? i just started this month and am trying to make sure i take my temp at the same time everday...i record the time too, and just make sure you get at least 3 hours of sleep before you take your temp. But i have read that as long as you are consistent, there will eventually be a pattern. So yeah, you should definitely try it! I hope we ovulate on our own this month!


----------



## scerena

Same here Hun :)
What time do you take your temp? And does it have to be the same time? Soz to ask questions I know you're new to it too xx


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Same here Hun :)
> What time do you take your temp? And does it have to be the same time? Soz to ask questions I know you're new to it too xx

i usually take mine from 7-730 am because thats what time i usually get up for work. I have found that the weekend i am waking up around that time too,so i take my temp and go back to sleep!!


----------



## scerena

That's my problem- sometimes I just keep waking up my sleep is so interrupted I'll give it a go though x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Pretty, I am so sorry about your cyst...Hopefully it will go away naturally since you are taking a break from your clomid and you wont need any surgery... Good luck to you hun... :hugs: :hugs:

Good luck to you other girls that are going natural this month, I hope you ladies all get your BFP's this cycle!!! :dust: :dust:

Quick question: Did any of you girls have longer overall cycles as a result of clomid. I am waiting on my period to come or a definate BFP, so I am in limbo land for now.....:wacko: So my question is if anyone went from a short cycle to a longer one than before they used to use their clomid??? Thanks in advance for your feedback!!! :winkwink:


----------



## scerena

Hey sorry I cannot help i was lucky to get af before i started clomid I would sometimes go months without af... Thanks for the good luck and gl to you too :) x


----------



## daopdesign

As you all know from my sig it took 6 months on Clomid to be blessed with my son. I don't think Clomid works in all cases but if the root of the problem is ovulation then you stand a pretty good chance. It was only from having a m/c that I became super obsessed with conceiving again. When on Clomid (I was not a member then on here lol) I had no lh test strips (didn't even know they existed), no temping, nothing! I really do think that when you stop panicking and getting stressed at symptom spotting it will just happen. I have found myself in the past couple of months getting worked up about all this TTC stuff but from now on I'm gonna relax and stop worrying and observing every symptom possible. My advice to all of you is to chill out, stop fretting and have hope. I've read some fantastic books on TTC and they all stress that 'stress' is not good or worry for the body. I might never get pregnant again, who knows, I hope this isn't the case but I gotta be positive :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

wannabeprego said:


> @Pretty, I am so sorry about your cyst...Hopefully it will go away naturally since you are taking a break from your clomid and you wont need any surgery... Good luck to you hun... :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to you other girls that are going natural this month, I hope you ladies all get your BFP's this cycle!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Quick question: Did any of you girls have longer overall cycles as a result of clomid. I am waiting on my period to come or a definate BFP, so I am in limbo land for now.....:wacko: So my question is if anyone went from a short cycle to a longer one than before they used to use their clomid??? Thanks in advance for your feedback!!! :winkwink:

i usually have an 11 day lp. with clomid it ranged from 11-15 days! i hope this helps you!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the feedback girls...I did some research online about the topic and it sounds like alot of girls using clomid did have longer cycles...so i have a bad feeling that AF is just taking her sweet time getting here and will be arriving late.. to try to tease and trick me so i can get my hopes up and start thinking this will be my month.....:nope:


----------



## LoloShells

My cycle on 100mg was normal length.


----------



## wannabeprego

LoloShells said:


> My cycle on 100mg was normal length.

Thanks for the feedback hun...that makes me feel somewhat hopeful again!!! :thumbup:


----------



## beanhunter

I can't believe this is happening to me. I now have a new left sided 5cm cyst. So the pain the last few days wasn't ov. My last op was only 2.5 weeks ago. Seeing the consultant tomorrow but feeling scared and also like maybe this is a sign to stop ttc and think about other options.


----------



## wannabeprego

beanhunter said:


> I can't believe this is happening to me. I now have a new left sided 5cm cyst. So the pain the last few days wasn't ov. My last op was only 2.5 weeks ago. Seeing the consultant tomorrow but feeling scared and also like maybe this is a sign to stop ttc and think about other options.

Awww, Oh no hun....:hugs: I am so sorry!!! I hope that things get better for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Omg beanhunter :( I'm so sorry! I had a 3cm cyst and it went with my af- how big was your last one? I'm so sorry to hear that hun if you need me just message me ok... Let me know what the consultant says tomorrow Hun xxx


----------



## beanhunter

Last one was 6cm. Sat trying not to cry. Can't concentrate and can't think about anything else. Reckon they will want me back on the pill but also scared that they will say I can't have anymore treatment now I've had 3 cysts. So fed up.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

beanhunter said:


> I can't believe this is happening to me. I now have a new left sided 5cm cyst. So the pain the last few days wasn't ov. My last op was only 2.5 weeks ago. Seeing the consultant tomorrow but feeling scared and also like maybe this is a sign to stop ttc and think about other options.

omg, so sorry this is happening to you :hugs: lets us know what the consultant says :hugs:


----------



## TurboTurtle80

beanhunter said:


> I can't believe this is happening to me. I now have a new left sided 5cm cyst. So the pain the last few days wasn't ov. My last op was only 2.5 weeks ago. Seeing the consultant tomorrow but feeling scared and also like maybe this is a sign to stop ttc and think about other options.

So sorry to hear this news luv. :hugs: So frustrating I'm sure. Hang in there sweetie. Has your doc talked to you about a low carb diet? Mine had me start straight away. It shrinks cysts fast, but I haven't had a scan lately to see what's going on. I think Metformin helps also. Good luck hun.


----------



## prettynpink29

beanhunter said:


> I can't believe this is happening to me. I now have a new left sided 5cm cyst. So the pain the last few days wasn't ov. My last op was only 2.5 weeks ago. Seeing the consultant tomorrow but feeling scared and also like maybe this is a sign to stop ttc and think about other options.

I am so so sorry this is happening to you Beanhunter:hugs::hugs: 
Don't give up sweetie!! Don't give up!!!
I have to ask this... Are they sure that it is not an ovulation cyst?? or related to ovulation?? Remember, last cycle I had a 5cm cyst on my the same ovary that I had my 2 mature follicles.. And it went away in 2 weeks.. Did they look for follicles? and how thick your lining is?


----------



## prettynpink29

So... I guess today is cd7 for me of my natural cycle... I haven't decided if I want to waste any money on opks this month, or just wait for the ultrasounds to see if there is any possibility that I could possibly ovulate on my own.. Which I know is a slim chance.. Especially with this large cyst.. 

I am still going to temp.. That doesn't cost anything LOL. And we have decided carry on with this cycle.. I just can't let this cycle pass me by.. I can't give up.. So I spoke with my obgyn and we are going to continue on with the natural cycle and hope for the best.. 

This is going to be TMI sorry!! I thought that when the FS said "at home insemination" that meant like using a "surenge (sp?)" or something like that to conceive.. But turns out we can carry on like "normal" except OH only enters haha:) when he is ready to let the little swimmers go.. So no, not very romantic.. But we are still going to try.. Doctor also told me that we could use preseed and softcups if that is easier.. It will all be worth it in the end, rite?? No matter how our little bean is concieved...............


----------



## scerena

I'm cd7 too Hun! And natural cycle with ya! One of us natural cycle girls has to get a bfp!
I'm temping for the first time this month... And I think I will still use opks!

Gl this cycle hun!
X


----------



## prettynpink29

Scerena- YAY! I knew that we were on the same cycle again... How weird that 2 months in a row and we are exactly the same! You are temping for the first time?? What was your temp this morning? This cycle, my temps are starting out higher than usual.. It was 97.72 this morning.. I wonder why??


----------



## caz & bob

beanhunter don't e up hun take some fresh royal jelly its for your eggs and your immune system x x x


----------



## scerena

Prettynpink yes first time tempting it was 36.16? I wish I knew why ur temps are higher Hun but I'm a newbie to all this temping- how long have u been tempting for?
And yes so weird we are on the same cycle again lol!
X


----------



## fairy_land

Hi just had a good read through some of the thread, i have just started clomid 50mg taking CD 2/6 currently on CD10 got my scan tomorrow.

I have read that a few peeps are taking "Provera"

Ive not heard any mention of this until I joined this site yesterday

Any chance someone could give me a simple explanation as to what it is and does please :wacko:

Thanks
Emma


----------



## caz & bob

clomid is used to help ovulation but people can take it who ovulat on there own if you take it 1-5 2-6 you will get more eggs but if you take it 3-7 5-9 you will get more quality eggs clomid has some side effects hot flushes headaches tender boobs everybody is different who takes it x x x


----------



## ksp

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining the thread. This month is the first time for me on Clomid (I have PCOS). No side effects so far except for hot flushes! I am currently on CD8. 

I am very nervous..... I don't really have anyone as support so thought I'd join in on the thread as you all seem to be great! Any advise on how to relax and stay postive would be fab!

Congrats Xanders_mommy!!


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena said:


> Prettynpink yes first time tempting it was 36.16? I wish I knew why ur temps are higher Hun but I'm a newbie to all this temping- how long have u been tempting for?
> And yes so weird we are on the same cycle again lol!
> X

LOL. I have been taking my temp off and on since we decided TTC.. But last month was my first consistent month. My temps are just a little bit higher than usual.. I think that you are measuring in Celsius?? I am taking my temp in Ferinheight.. So I found a website where I can convert them for us.. 

ME
97.72 F
or
36.51 C

YOU
36.16 C
or
97.09 F

so we are close! :)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

prettynpink29 said:


> So... I guess today is cd7 for me of my natural cycle... I haven't decided if I want to waste any money on opks this month, or just wait for the ultrasounds to see if there is any possibility that I could possibly ovulate on my own.. Which I know is a slim chance.. Especially with this large cyst..
> 
> I am still going to temp.. That doesn't cost anything LOL. And we have decided carry on with this cycle.. I just can't let this cycle pass me by.. I can't give up.. So I spoke with my obgyn and we are going to continue on with the natural cycle and hope for the best..
> 
> This is going to be TMI sorry!! I thought that when the FS said "at home insemination" that meant like using a "surenge (sp?)" or something like that to conceive.. But turns out we can carry on like "normal" except OH only enters haha:) when he is ready to let the little swimmers go.. So no, not very romantic.. But we are still going to try.. Doctor also told me that we could use preseed and softcups if that is easier.. It will all be worth it in the end, rite?? No matter how our little bean is concieved...............

honestly thats what i thought at home semination was!! lol :haha: i was imagining a turkey baster thing....but hey, i would do it if thats what it took!! I'm glad your going to give this month a go and not wait!

I on on cd 14 and i think i'm really close to ovulation? I am having ovulation pain, but its not as intense and i have felt alot of cm down there but i cannot tell if its ewcm, but i really think i should ovulate soon...i hope!! my opks are barely showing up though..i some of you ladies could, please look at my chart and tell me what you think?


----------



## hopingfor two

Hi I wish this was here when I went through clomid hell the first time round a few tips for you when you are taking clomid facials one a week clomid causes bad skin.get a gel cold pack cause you will more then likely get hot flashes flat shoes for when you get a dizzy spell trust me dizzy spell + heels = injury ,in my case I fell into a garden in a dress not a good look lol.the other reason I am here I am going back for baby number two and wishing sticky beans to all and a huge dose of baby dust to you all and remember you are not alone.:hugs:


----------



## Trishg21

Hi ladies- 

I made another thread for this but thought I'd ask here also. What is the latest you've ever ovulated on clomid?

Last cycle I took it on CD5-9 and ovulated on CD 23. So in order to try to move it up a bit I took it CD3-7. However I am now on CD 20 and no O yet. So now I am all worried that I am not going to ovulate this cycle.

My cervix has felt higher, softer and more open the past few days, but I only started checking it a week ago so its hard for me to tell. I also have no CM but I think that is a side effect from clomid.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Trishg21 said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> I made another thread for this but thought I'd ask here also. What is the latest you've ever ovulated on clomid?
> 
> Last cycle I took it on CD5-9 and ovulated on CD 23. So in order to try to move it up a bit I took it CD3-7. However I am now on CD 20 and no O yet. So now I am all worried that I am not going to ovulate this cycle.
> 
> My cervix has felt higher, softer and more open the past few days, but I only started checking it a week ago so its hard for me to tell. I also have no CM but I think that is a side effect from clomid.

when ii took it 3-9 i ovulated the latest on cd 20 i think. I'm sure you will ovulate soon, dont give up! you just might be a late bloomer! fx'd for you!


----------



## scerena

Thanks prettynpink why was the website called? 
Trishg21- apparently they say I do not ovulate when I have me cd13 scan but I get positive opks between cd 17-20, hopefully you are just ovulating late Hun!
Hopingfortwo- I've been lucky with the side effects minor hot flushes and migranes on my first round they were my main side effects, hopefully baby number 2 will be quicker for you!
X


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi Ladies ;)

I don't know if sosmeone asked this or not, but does clomid make you hungry? I feel like I have a bottomless pit that can't ever be full. Aslo, does clomid interefe with OPKs? I feel like I am about to O, have tons of EWCM, but all negatives so far. they are not even getting darker by the day. Weird! Any info would be appreciated. thanks Ladies ;)


----------



## scerena

Good news! Saw the top specialist at the hospital today- I didn't have to tell him what i wanted- he has arranged for my laparoscopy and I should have it before xmas he said hopefully... Then he said if everything's ok he will prob try me on clomid with a injection (trigger shot I think he said) so until then natural cycles but I do have some spare clomid so may use that one or two of the months whilst I wait... 
He had oh get bloods drawn to see if his testosterone levels are getting better too...
I'm happy as that's all exactly what I wanted to be told today I didn't want to swap hospitals... Hopefully I get a bfp in the mean time
Oh yh the nurse also said I wasn't ovulating and he said I was and for me to have a positive opk and periods (as I rarely have them then I def have)

Beanhunter- how did you get on????xx


----------



## caz & bob

4boys1girl yes it makes you hungry hun no it shouldn't interfere with your opks hun x x x


----------



## beanhunter

Glad it went well scerena. 
I'm just back from my appt too and feeling a bit mixed. On the plus side consultant thinks the cyst will resolve naturally and will rescan in a couple of months to check. If it hasn't gone then I need to go on the pill. Definatley no more clomid under any circumstances (fine by me). 
We were offered either fsh injections or referral for ivf. She recommended ivf because there is now a question over my tubes being open after the op found more endometriosis. She thinks that the chance of any single cycle working is about 40% and with 3 cycles chance of a full term pregnancy is 80% if I had 3 cycles. 
Plan would be to start metformin and have natural cycles in the mean time which may work and then start ivf end of November or December. 
I'm actually feeling much more positive now we have a plan. 
Thanks to everyone for their support but as I'm no longer a clomid girl I'll probably be here less but will look forward to hearing about all your :bfp:

:hugs: to all!


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug- That is exactly what I was picturing it as!! A turkey baster LOL! I guess what we are doing is not considered at home insemination.. It just considered modification LOL! I am not sure about your chart What was your temp today??

Scerena- The website is called https://www.ferinheighttocelsius.com/
I am so glad you got to see the specialist!! Sounds very promising!! Hopefully you will get your BFP before you need LAP surgery.. I have had 2 LAP surgerys, so if you have any questions or concerns feel free to ask:) I am so happy you got exactly what you wanted!!!! YAY!

Beanhunter- I am glad that you got good news as well!!:) Good Luck with IVF!! I would love to keep in touch! We have a lot in common with the endo and cysts! I wish you the best!!:):)



AFM: Today is a really hard day for me.. I cried most of the night and all this morning.. 1 year ago today I found that that I was losing a baby:cry: One of the hardest things I have ever had to go though was that miscarriage. I know my little angle is in heaven in a safe place and one day I will get to meet her or him:angel:

"Now I lay you down to sleep,
I pray the Lord your soul to keep;
Within his arms he'll hold you tight,
My Heavenly Angel, My Guiding Light."


----------



## lalila0007

Hi everyone. I am new to the board. I am on Clomid 150mg,CD3-7, this is cycle 3. I have PCOS and Hypothyroid. My Clomid treatment is also paired with 1500 mg Metformin. I ultrasound at CD12 and blood test at CD21. 

Yesterday was cycle day 23. 

Cycle 1 50mg - couple of follies but immature
Cycle 2 100mg - same as cycle 1 but follies a little bigger
Cycle 3 150 mg - 2 mature follies 

I don't like Clomid...I think its making me go crazy!


----------



## scerena

Thanks prettynpink I'm sire I will be asking you loads of questions soon lol! And yeh I just really wanted the LAP so I know more about what is going on... Sorry to hear you are feeling down hun :( I'm here if u need to talk Hun!

Beanhunter- goodluck with ivf Hun! Please stay in contact as I've enjoyed speaking with you! What is metformin for?- i keep hearing about it... Stay in touch as we are both on natural cycles for now :)
X


----------



## EJPerkins

im on metformin as well, its suppose to help with PCOS symptoms.. my doc started me on it cuz my body makes to much estrogen and testerone and not even progrestrone.. I have to get my progestrone check on CD22 of each cycle to c if i O.. ive been on it for almost and yr.. so far i dont really think it helps to much with the symptoms but i hope its helping with the insulin restistance that comes with PCOS.. hope that helps O:)

Im currently on CD15 so another wk and we will c.. hopefully my levels are high again this round, its my 6th round of clomid and so far have only O once..](*,) this is gonna be my last round for a cpl mths


----------



## scerena

Oh ok thanks for explaining it to me my doc had never mentioned it to me and I have pcos I will have to mention it when I see my fs again...
Good luck this cycle I hope you o!
Xx


----------



## lalila0007

scerena said:


> \What is metformin for?- i keep hearing about it... X

Scerena - Metformin is a drug to help with insulin resistance which is a symptom of PCOS. It helps to control the amount of glucose (sugar) in your blood. It is often prescribed for type 2 diabetes. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena said:


> Good news! Saw the top specialist at the hospital today- I didn't have to tell him what i wanted- he has arranged for my laparoscopy and I should have it before xmas he said hopefully... Then he said if everything's ok he will prob try me on clomid with a injection (trigger shot I think he said) so until then natural cycles but I do have some spare clomid so may use that one or two of the months whilst I wait...
> He had oh get bloods drawn to see if his testosterone levels are getting better too...
> I'm happy as that's all exactly what I wanted to be told today I didn't want to swap hospitals... Hopefully I get a bfp in the mean time
> Oh yh the nurse also said I wasn't ovulating and he said I was and for me to have a positive opk and periods (as I rarely have them then I def have)
> 
> Beanhunter- how did you get on????xx

thats great news!!:happydance:


----------



## daopdesign

scerena - I thought they didn't offer the injections anymore in this country, well that's what I was told at my local hospital. These are supposed to super boost ovulation so good luck!

On the Provera note: Has anyone bled for like 8 days on it? I started last Monday and am only just finishing (I think and the other day I thought it was coming to an end but started red again). Just want it to stop! This must be like a proper period, I haven't had many of them lol.


----------



## red mom2b

I want to tell you ladies that I put off taking clomid for a long time, but finally gave in. I took if for one cycle (50 mg) and the doctors told me when I went in to get my hormone levels checked that my follicles weren't big enough and 50 mg wasn't enough, because I wasn't going to ovulate. I went back in a few days later just incase my cycle was a bit delayed and the follicles were even smaller. I took the Provera to get my period and it never came. I found out 12 days later that I was pregnant with twins. So, the doctors were wrong and at some point (like a week later) I did ovulate. Luckily, my husband and I kept "practicing baby making" and something worked. I don't know how, but it worked. Keep trying and have fun doing it. Science isn't always what it's cracked up to be. Baby dust to all!!


----------



## daopdesign

yup miracles do indeed happen! I got pregnant without Clomid after treatment with it and it was like the immaculate conception!


----------



## prettynpink29

ok... So who all temps??? I need help! Last cycle you all know I had a confirmed chemical and this new cycle I am now on cd9. I am confused because my temps are higher than last cycle.. My temps rite now are close to what they were last cycle when I was in the 2ww.. I do not understand this.. Can anyone help explain?? Why would they still be high??
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## scerena

hi girls!
daopdesign- yes they must do hes the top consultant in the fertility hospital i am at- they never offered them to me before but i think after my op he wants to try and increase my chances... but that wont be until after xmas so natural cycles until then....
x


----------



## 4boys1girl

pretty... u sure ur not still preggo? i just know that temps stay up if pg. or maybe ur body still recognizes the chemical pg, and is still producing progesterone to keep temp up? I am only guessing, buut I hope things normalize for you soon. good luck


----------



## prettynpink29

4boys1girl said:


> pretty... u sure ur not still preggo? i just know that temps stay up if pg. or maybe ur body still recognizes the chemical pg, and is still producing progesterone to keep temp up? I am only guessing, buut I hope things normalize for you soon. good luck

I am positive that I am not pregnant. My HCG is back to normal and I had an ultrasound last friday. I just don't know how I am suppose to tell if I ovulated when my temps are this high..:( I don't know, maybe my temps will just be higher this cycle?? Maybe if I do ovulate, they will shoot up over 98 this time.. Who knows! LOL


----------



## 4boys1girl

prettynpink29 said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> pretty... u sure ur not still preggo? i just know that temps stay up if pg. or maybe ur body still recognizes the chemical pg, and is still producing progesterone to keep temp up? I am only guessing, buut I hope things normalize for you soon. good luck
> 
> I am positive that I am not pregnant. My HCG is back to normal and I had an ultrasound last friday. I just don't know how I am suppose to tell if I ovulated when my temps are this high..:( I don't know, maybe my temps will just be higher this cycle?? Maybe if I do ovulate, they will shoot up over 98 this time.. Who knows! LOLClick to expand...

I was kinda thinking that for u too. hopefully that will be the case so u can know for sure. have u been using OPKs or monitor?


----------



## MrsHY

prettynpink29 said:


> ok... So who all temps??? I need help! Last cycle you all know I had a confirmed chemical and this new cycle I am now on cd9. I am confused because my temps are higher than last cycle.. My temps rite now are close to what they were last cycle when I was in the 2ww.. I do not understand this.. Can anyone help explain?? Why would they still be high??
> My Ovulation Chart

Hi Pretty
Funny you should post this... I temp and noticed that my temps this cycle are definitely higher - not as high as they were in my last 2 week wait but certainly higher than they were before. I'm fairly certain I didn't have a chemical or anything like that last cycle (sorry again to hear about yours) as I tested at 10dpo and BFN.
I ovulated 3 days ago according to OPK and charting and my last 2 temps yesterday and today have been higher again - so it's still been easy to spot ovulation taking place - although the jump in temp hasn't been as marked as it was last cycle.
I just put it down to some wierdness with Clomid tbh!
x


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls, haven't posted in a while but have still been Reading along, good luck to the girls doing natural cycles and sorry for the circumstances that put you there. As you know my scan and bloods showed no ovulation, I only had 1 follie on cd13 and it was only 10 mm, well he told me to wait until cd35 do a hpt and if neg (which it will be) I am starting provera again the taking clomid 100mg this time days 2-6. So tomorrow is cd35...thank goodness as it feels like I've waited forever...wish me luck for my second try on clomid x


----------



## Carhar

That's strange pretty. I wonder if your progesterone levels are a bit out of whack. 

My cycles is really strange too. I'm getting sore bbs, light headed and heartburn, but I've not ov'd.

Perhaps it just takes time to readjust xxx


----------



## Carhar

Gl Lily x


----------



## cutedimples

Good morning ladies.

I am on CD20...not sure if i ovulated coz last wk whole wk when i took the OPK's i had 1 bold line and 1 faint line. I have been having white pasty cm for the past 3 days so mayb i must still ovulate or hav already ovulated earlier than i suspected. I am suppose to go to my O&G 2moro my CD21 for a sonar.

DH and i hav been :sex::sex::sex::sex: every other day. i so pray for a :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust: 2 all the ladies


----------



## scerena

Hi lily7-Sorry to hear you didn't ovulate Hun :( but at least tomorrow is cd35 an you can test and get on with the next cycle :) a lady i talk too was told she didn't ovulate and she got pregnant that month so I don't believe them nurses all the time lol! And they told me I wasn't ovulating but the top fertility specialist at the hospital told me my body responded well to the clomid so I don't think all the nurses that scan know what theyre doing! good luck Hun xx


----------



## Zfadi

im on clomid day 3-7 100mg.
on day 16 of cycle and today got positive opk!
i had ewcm for 2 days now but only today got positive.
so in my 2ww fingers crossed.
good luck to all u ladies


----------



## Lily7

scerena said:


> Hi lily7-Sorry to hear you didn't ovulate Hun :( but at least tomorrow is cd35 an you can test and get on with the next cycle :) a lady i talk too was told she didn't ovulate and she got pregnant that month so I don't believe them nurses all the time lol! And they told me I wasn't ovulating but the top fertility specialist at the hospital told me my body responded well to the clomid so I don't think all the nurses that scan know what theyre doing! good luck Hun xx

Hi scerena, well bfn this morning as I knew it would be! so onto provera again for a second try on clomid! Yeah I've read stories like that too, I was kinda clinging onto the hope I may have ov later but no such luck! The dr I am seeing is actually one of the top were we live and he scans me himself so I do trust him (we are private with him) My nhs gp was useless and refused to help, I seen another docter at the same surgery and she has referred us so 1st appt with nhs at the hosp is scheduled for Sep.....with a bit of luck I won't have to go if I get lucky with clomid this time around, how are you hun?


----------



## scerena

Oh that's good you got the top doc scanning you :)
Yeh hopefully you won't have to go to your appointment I'm September Hun fx'd that the 100mg works for you!
I'm ok just haven natural cycles until my op now so not expecting much to happen lol! Still using opks though and I have started temping apart from that I'm taking it easy and not worrying about everything I do... X


----------



## Lily7

scerena said:


> Oh that's good you got the top doc scanning you :)
> Yeh hopefully you won't have to go to your appointment I'm September Hun fx'd that the 100mg works for you!
> I'm ok just haven natural cycles until my op now so not expecting much to happen lol! Still using opks though and I have started temping apart from that I'm taking it easy and not worrying about everything I do... X

Thankyou, I hope so too, your op is at Christmas isn't it? I hope you ovulate and get your af on your own between now and then so you can get your bfp, I have read of that happening also, in fact I was reading of a girl on here who ttc for ages and then tried clomid, then tried every step there is between clomid and ivf, then tried ivf and nothing worked, six weeks after her failed ivf she got her bfp! how amazing is that au naturelle! she was so pleased just goes to show miracles do happen, so after I read that I tried to relax a bit more but its so hard! xx


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies i am sooo happy i have found this thread :dance:

I currently have pcos and i am due at the doctors next week to ask if they will put me on fertility treatment to help me ovulate each month! I cant wait :wohoo:

xx


----------



## scerena

Like that's amazing I would love for that to happen to me! And yh he said hopefully before Xmas... 
Well let's hope we both get our bfp's soon I really hope we do and the 100mg works for you!

Paula181- good luck Hun! This thread is great! X


----------



## EJPerkins

Zfadi said:


> im on clomid day 3-7 100mg.
> on day 16 of cycle and today got positive opk!
> i had ewcm for 2 days now but only today got positive.
> so in my 2ww fingers crossed.
> good luck to all u ladies

 
i am on CD17, i also took clomid on cd 3-7 @ 100mg, i didnt use opk this round and i am really regreting not doin it.. im think i also O around CD14-16 not sure exactly what day but i had ewcm also..
good luck to ya i have my fx for the :bfp: :thumbup:
take care


----------



## prettynpink29

4boys1girl said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> pretty... u sure ur not still preggo? i just know that temps stay up if pg. or maybe ur body still recognizes the chemical pg, and is still producing progesterone to keep temp up? I am only guessing, buut I hope things normalize for you soon. good luck
> 
> I am positive that I am not pregnant. My HCG is back to normal and I had an ultrasound last friday. I just don't know how I am suppose to tell if I ovulated when my temps are this high..:( I don't know, maybe my temps will just be higher this cycle?? Maybe if I do ovulate, they will shoot up over 98 this time.. Who knows! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I was kinda thinking that for u too. hopefully that will be the case so u can know for sure. have u been using OPKs or monitor?Click to expand...


Well today cd10 my temp dropped back to what is "normal" for me before ovulation.. 97.40 today and it was 97.77 yesterday. I guess that everyone was rite, sometimes it just takes time for progesterone to go back to a normal level after a chemical/miscarriage.. I am thankful that it finally dropped though, cause now I will be able to tell for sure if I ovulate or not.. 
I am using cbfm this cycle.. But I am not sure about opks.. I just don't feel like wasting any money on this cycle cause I feel like I wont ovulate with out the clomid.. And I have 2 boxes of cbfm sticks, which I found that last cycle the monitor didn't work while taking clomid, so I feel fine about "wasting" those sticks this cycle LOL


----------



## prettynpink29

Carhar said:


> That's strange pretty. I wonder if your progesterone levels are a bit out of whack.
> 
> My cycles is really strange too. I'm getting sore bbs, light headed and heartburn, but I've not ov'd.
> 
> Perhaps it just takes time to readjust xxx


I think you are rite!! Today cd10 my temp was 97.40 and yesterday was 97.77.. So I think my progesterone finally went back to normal.. My temp today is a "normal" temp for me before ovulation..


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hey ladies :hi: i know some of us are trying natural cycles this month and i wanted to share what i think is my +opk. What do you think? I posted in the ovulation test gallery too but was hoping to get your opinions. I dipped a clearblue digi in the same urine and i didn't get a smiley, but it sure looks + to me. I cant wait to see if my temping chart confirms an ovulation without clomid!

The top opk is this morning and the bottom is around 2 pm.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0075.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 8


----------



## scerena

Teddybearpug they look definitely positive to me! I think you are going to ovulate naturally- how exciting! You are giving me hope now! What cd ar you on now? X


----------



## prettynpink29

TeddyBearPug- I think are positive too!!! YAY!!! Hopefully you are starting the good luck line (for ovulation without clomid) for all of us on natural cycles!!!:)

Scerena- I think you should start one more thread for all of us taking a break from clomid and who are on natural cycles this month:) Not because I want to leave this thread (I don't at all), but because it will be easier to keep track of who is on a natural cycle! I am getting confused:wacko: LOL!! You started this thread and it has been so good! Start another one:)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

scerena and prettyinpink-today is cd 17!! I really hope it turns into a real ovulation! Hopefully we all get a + without meds! I think i will probably call the nurse and ask for a blood test to confirm next week because i'm am DYING to find out! lol! Where are you girls on your cycle?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Scerena- i agree with prettyinpink! you need to start a thread for those taking a break from clomid. I'm sure there is more than 4 of us! let me know if you do so i can find it!


----------



## scerena

Hey Girlies I just made the thead :)
Come and join!

And clomid girls I'm still going to stalk this thread :) 
X


----------



## scerena

Yeh there is no doubting them opks Hun they look really positive!
I'm cd11 today so a bit behind you... Xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh you girls will definitely be missed from this thread! I'll pop in to your new thread from time to time....can't wait to see you all get your BFPs!

I've just taken my last 100mg clomid for this cycle so really hoping I ovulate this month. I start seeing the NHS fertility specialist on 22 Aug, and after your girls stories I really hope they start monitoring me (at the minute I temp and get cd21 bloods)

Good luck and baby dust to you all xxx
:dust:


----------



## scerena

I'm not going anywhere and it's just an extra thread :) as I will be starting clomid back up in a few months hopefully! 
X


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh yay! Hopefully you'll get preggers on your natural cycle and won't need clomid again tho! xx


----------



## scerena

I hope so but I'll be lucky to even get af to be honest lol! Well after my op I should be back on clomid which should be after Xmas- goodluck to you Girlies you will prob all be over in first trimester by the time I'm back on clomid! Good luck :)
X


----------



## CPATTZ

Hi Everyone. This is my first time writing on any forum but really need some support from other women who understand.
After six months TTC my gynae tells me my left ovary doesn't work. My hisband also has low motility. So this is my first round of clomid. I have to say I already feel depressed. What if it doesn't work?


----------



## Aliciatm

i had lots of doubts too. i think just because i have so many health problems i think nothing is going to work. but i have to stay hopeful. because if i dont i will get all depressed. At least your dr. has given you clomid. be thankful and just believe in it. If you are stressing out then its going to have little effect because stress can cause you not to ovulate. Goodluck


----------



## Justwantababy

CPATTZ said:


> Hi Everyone. This is my first time writing on any forum but really need some support from other women who understand.
> After six months TTC my gynae tells me my left ovary doesn't work. My hisband also has low motility. So this is my first round of clomid. I have to say I already feel depressed. What if it doesn't work?

Hiya. I know how hard ttc can be but please don't get down. What's wrong with your left ovary? And I really don't want this to sound flippant, but if your other ovary is good then you still have a great chance.

How was the rest of your husband's semen analysis? And has he only given one sample? If he repeats it you might see a change...every sample is different. Maybe get him to take zinc, drink more water, stop smoking etc....it's all supposed to help.

There's no reason at all to think you won't get pregnant hon. It just might take a little longer than u planned (and all the women here know THAT feeling!). Just keep your chin up and enjoy the time with your husband. And when u feel like crap and want to moan come and find us here.

Good luck for your first round! I'm just starting round 2 so crossing fingers I actually ovulate this time!


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls! I'm on day 2 of a 7 day course of provera then I'm onto my second try on clomid when af comes, 100mg days 2-6, hopefully I ovulate this time too so we at least have a bit of a chance to conceive x


----------



## Justwantababy

Good luck Lily....I'm the same as you, just a few days ahead xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Just want to say GOOD LUCK girls!!! I will be on the other thread the rest of this cycle, but I will pop back in to check on all of you!!:) I have a good feeling I won't ovulate without clomid, so I am pretty sure I will be back here next month hopefully cyst free and starting round 2 of clomid!!:)


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I will be moving to the other thread also, but i'm sure i will be popping in here daily to read where you girlies are at! Hopefully there will be some bfp's soon!

I got my smiley face last night!!!


----------



## Lily7

Hey! Thanks girls, good luck on your natural cycles and deffo do keep popping in on us here......Congrats on the smiley teddybear! And justwantababy- we can jeep each other company then, what cd are you on? X


----------



## Justwantababy

I'm cd8 today, took 100mg cd3-7. Still haven't got OPKs, just relying on my temp to see if I ovulate. Have a much more positive frame of mind this cycle tho....I've been really down for so long, I've been a nightmare friend and wife....things need to change! 

(I say this now, but recently my mood changes by the minute so I'll probs be my weepy self by next week!)

How many more days of provera do u have Lily? xx


----------



## Lily7

Justwantababy said:


> I'm cd8 today, took 100mg cd3-7. Still haven't got OPKs, just relying on my temp to see if I ovulate. Have a much more positive frame of mind this cycle tho....I've been really down for so long, I've been a nightmare friend and wife....things need to change!
> 
> (I say this now, but recently my mood changes by the minute so I'll probs be my weepy self by next week!)
> 
> How many more days of provera do u have Lily? xx

Hi Justwantababy, I'm trying to keep a more positive frame of mind too, I know only too well how your feeling, I'm afraid I've been quite a rubbish friend and wife aswell! Are you being scanned aswell to have a look at your follicles? I can't use opk's because of the pcos ( I can get multiple positives at different stages throughout my cycle) I am on day 3 of a 7 day course....I just want to get on and get ttc again, I hope we have better luck this time around x


----------



## Justwantababy

Well I've not been scanned so far but I start seeing the NHS consultant on 22nd august so hoping they might start keeping an eye on me.

I haven't used OPKs yet for that reason...every blood test I've had my LH has been high so I think I'd likely get false positives too.

Are you charting your temp too? I see last cycle u only had one 10mm follicle on cd13....what would be a 'good' scan?

I'm with you on the frustration of waiting to ttc...there's nothing u can do-so frustrating!

Well hopefully we both at least ovulate this month....that would be a good enough start for me!
xxx


----------



## Lily7

He said he would have liked it to be between 13-15 mm on cd13 for it to be dominant and go on to ovulate he also said he would have liked for me to have more than one dominant follicle (but not loads at the same time) so frustrating, I have my nhs appt coming up at the end of Sep (we went private to see what was up with my periods and thats how we found out about the pcos - thats where we are getting the provera and clomid from too) how about you? How are you getting your clomid prescribed? I hope we don't have to go to our nhs appts because we already have our bfp's!!! (well I can live in hope!) I just know when I get my nhs appt they are gona want to do all the tests etc that I already have had privately and they are prob gona drag it out even longer :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls walked 2 and a half mile to asda with nieces bby so i could put the shopping on the pram half way back the wheel fell of the pram haha luckey oh fixed it and it got us home with the shopping well ff has still not put my cross hairs in i no i o any way so fx for my bfp this month x x x


----------



## Lily7

sounds like quite an afternoon with the wheel coming off! good luck, when are you planning to test?


----------



## Justwantababy

I'm the same....went private to get scans and tests, and once I was diagnosed my private consultant wrote to my GP saying everything supported a diagnosis of pcos and suggesting he prescribe provera and clomid, which he did.

We don't know what to expect from the NHS appt....surely they won't repeat the same tests? It would only cost the NHS more! I've had 2 full sets of bloods, internal&external u/s scan and last months cd21 bloods. O/H has had 2xsemen analyses. I think they might just send us away to continue on clomid...but in that case I'm going to ask if they can monitor it. How much are your scans privately, if u don't mind me asking? Whatever they say we'll just be glad to be in the system.....tho YES would be fantastic to get your bfp before that point (it's impossible for me now, appt is cd17)

Sounds like you weren't too far off with your 10mm follicle. I think I came close to ovulating...had the right cervix position and some ewcm, but my temp never really got up all that much. Was v tempted to skip straight to 150mg this month!


----------



## caz & bob

Lily7 said:


> sounds like quite an afternoon with the wheel coming off! good luck, when are you planning to test?

next week some time hun i will post on her and let you all no good luck girls x x x


----------



## Lily7

Justwantababy said:


> I'm the same....went private to get scans and tests, and once I was diagnosed my private consultant wrote to my GP saying everything supported a diagnosis of pcos and suggesting he prescribe provera and clomid, which he did.
> 
> We don't know what to expect from the NHS appt....surely they won't repeat the same tests? It would only cost the NHS more! I've had 2 full sets of bloods, internal&external u/s scan and last months cd21 bloods. O/H has had 2xsemen analyses. I think they might just send us away to continue on clomid...but in that case I'm going to ask if they can monitor it. How much are your scans privately, if u don't mind me asking? Whatever they say we'll just be glad to be in the system.....tho YES would be fantastic to get your bfp before that point (it's impossible for me now, appt is cd17)
> 
> Sounds like you weren't too far off with your 10mm follicle. I think I came close to ovulating...had the right cervix position and some ewcm, but my temp never really got up all that much. Was v tempted to skip straight to 150mg this month!


No I don't mind you asking, my internal scan costs £150, but I have to say my dr is very good, it is supposed to be £120 for every follow up appt plus the £150 for the scan i have every time but he always writes on the slip that it was a "review" and we only pay £120 (even though we have had a scan aswell, in fact the last time we were there when I got my CD13 scan that showed my one and only follie, he didn't even charge us, we were literally in and out! I don't know if thats the norm or if it is because he has took pity on us because we don't have health insurance and are paying straight up or........and my Husband thinks i am paranoid for thinking this but maybe it is because he knows clomid isn't ggoing to work and he will get the BIG monney out of us when we have to do the more expensive treatments, my prescriptions are free btw.

You are right, even though we are getting some treatment we are still going to get our names in the system aswell...just incase! I don't know for sure if they repeat the same tests, that is just something I've heard, it hasn't been told to me by a professional, I'm sure you were tempting to up the dose, i am aswell! lol Deffo get them to monitor you, it's worth it xx


----------



## lindsayms05

So I'm definitely bumming. This was my first round of clomid and I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated. I did get a +opk at CD10, but I have pcos and that can apparently throw off opk's. I've also been charting my temps and I've stayed the same temp the entire time. I go for my day 21 blood work Monday but I'm pretty sure it's not going to show I ovulated. :(


----------



## honeylov

AF showed last Friday. I'm on my 4th clcyle of clomid. My RE keep me on 100mg but will also do IUI on the 25th. Hope this will make a difference.


----------



## Passy1980

Hi there,
I'm new to all this but came across this threat and wonder if anyone can help me... i have been prescribed provera (to start my periods again) and clomid to help me ovulate. I am to take provera on days 16-21 of my cycle and clomid on days 2-6. As i havent had a period for a while, I am taking the provera straight away (I am way past day 21!!). Hopefully i will then get my period and then I can start the clomid on day 2. 
Am i expected to then take provera again (they prescribed me 60 tablets) on day 16? I assume so.... that said Im confused because I could be on my way to being pregnant then but not know it yet because its too early.... will taking provera on day 16 if I do turn out pregnant do any harm to the pregnancy..... the doc said to test again before taking the provera incase i was pregnant  im not but guess they have to say that.
Hope im making sense but basically does one keep taking provera and clomid until they hit the jackpot.... 
Im new to all this but would SO appreciate any advice / explanation!!!
Thanks v much


----------



## scerena

I would get a second opinion as my fs tol me to take prover after cd35 it seems to early I have never heard of that- as clomid should make u ovulate and give you af if it works... But I would ask another doc just to be sure... Gl! X


----------



## Justwantababy

Yep I would agree with Scerena. I actually started my progesterone on cd29 last month, but I knew from my temps I'd had an annovulatory cycle so there was no way I could be preg. If I had ov'd I would've waited till cd35 and taken a prg test. 

I don't know what effect taking provera would have on an early stage preg....but by cd16 you might not have even ovulated. Would def talk it thru again with your doc/get a second opinion.


----------



## Justwantababy

lindsayms05 said:


> So I'm definitely bumming. This was my first round of clomid and I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated. I did get a +opk at CD10, but I have pcos and that can apparently throw off opk's. I've also been charting my temps and I've stayed the same temp the entire time. I go for my day 21 blood work Monday but I'm pretty sure it's not going to show I ovulated. :(

Oh that's rubbish....I had the same last cycle, am just waiting to see if upping my dose to 100mg this cycle has done the trick. So rubbish waiting but at least we're able to do something about it.

Will you get progesterone to bring on your next cycle?


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey Lily...thanks for that...I think my scan alone privately was about 300 and the follow up appt about 120, so sounds like I was robbed! That was the only provider I could use with my insurance policy, so I think they pump their prices up as they've got a captive market. Will wait and see what the NHS guy says next week.

I've heard that about them repeating tests too....think it's a bit daft, but unless it was going to delay the progress of any other treatment for us I'm happy to go along with it.

Oh.....and ps....I'm with your hubby on this one....think u might be a teeny bit paranoid that the doc is luring u in with cheap fees now, bless u. :laugh2: xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I wondered if I could join you...I want to read through this wholel thread but it might take a while...

I'm 11dpo pretty sure af will show tomorrow. Read my journal in my signature for my history...doc says if no bfp this cycle I'm starting clomid 50mg cd3-7. I'm on metformin also 500mg once a day for now...just started that. 

Anyways just wondering how many if you ovulated way earlier than normal and if it resulted in a bfp the first month or if its pretty much test run that wastes a month just to see how it goes. I'm going to take it at night but any other advice or comments? Thanks and if anyone is in the same boat id love to share the journey with you


----------



## Lily7

Justwantababy said:


> Hey Lily...thanks for that...I think my scan alone privately was about 300 and the follow up appt about 120, so sounds like I was robbed! That was the only provider I could use with my insurance policy, so I think they pump their prices up as they've got a captive market. Will wait and see what the NHS guy says next week.
> 
> I've heard that about them repeating tests too....think it's a bit daft, but unless it was going to delay the progress of any other treatment for us I'm happy to go along with it.
> 
> Oh.....and ps....I'm with your hubby on this one....think u might be a teeny bit paranoid that the doc is luring u in with cheap fees now, bless u. :laugh2: xx


Ha I know! paranoid wreck! lol Yeah I think it is a bit daft of them but you know what the NHS are like, there never seems to be any logic behind their thinking! I hope 100mg works for us both this time, what cd are you now? I am day 4 of 7 provera, getting a little crampy (thank goodness!) x


----------



## Lily7

GdaneMom4now said:


> I wondered if I could join you...I want to read through this wholel thread but it might take a while...
> 
> I'm 11dpo pretty sure af will show tomorrow. Read my journal in my signature for my history...doc says if no bfp this cycle I'm starting clomid 50mg cd3-7. I'm on metformin also 500mg once a day for now...just started that.
> 
> Anyways just wondering how many if you ovulated way earlier than normal and if it resulted in a bfp the first month or if its pretty much test run that wastes a month just to see how it goes. I'm going to take it at night but any other advice or comments? Thanks and if anyone is in the same boat id love to share the journey with you

Hi and welcome, I have no advice really, I didn't ovulate on my first round 50mg days 2-6, I am in the middle of inducing af so once she is here then I am onto my second round, this time it will be 100mg days 2-6.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

GdaneMom4now said:


> I wondered if I could join you...I want to read through this wholel thread but it might take a while...
> 
> I'm 11dpo pretty sure af will show tomorrow. Read my journal in my signature for my history...doc says if no bfp this cycle I'm starting clomid 50mg cd3-7. I'm on metformin also 500mg once a day for now...just started that.
> 
> Anyways just wondering how many if you ovulated way earlier than normal and if it resulted in a bfp the first month or if its pretty much test run that wastes a month just to see how it goes. I'm going to take it at night but any other advice or comments? Thanks and if anyone is in the same boat id love to share the journey with you

my doctor immediately started me on 100mg so that we wouldn't miss a month but it is better to start at a lower dose. I don't think the side effects are as bad. When i did days 3-7 i ovulated on cd 14-15 and when i did days 3-9 i ovulated on cd 18 and 19/20...can't remember exactly anymore.


----------



## Aiatalla

hi ladies?hope all are fine<i wanna ask a something about clomid intake
i have been taking clomid for a long time,although i ovulate will every month,i can't achieve pregnancy,but i have experinced low amount of menestural blood,only for 1 and half day,
so did anyone experinced the same,and if there is a treatment,as a friend told me that clomid intake is the cause for my thining of the endometrium,and pregnancy will not occur in that case
can any one help me plzzz?


----------



## Lily7

sorry I don't know, hopefully someone else on here can help x


----------



## Justwantababy

GdaneMom4now said:


> I wondered if I could join you...I want to read through this wholel thread but it might take a while...
> 
> I'm 11dpo pretty sure af will show tomorrow. Read my journal in my signature for my history...doc says if no bfp this cycle I'm starting clomid 50mg cd3-7. I'm on metformin also 500mg once a day for now...just started that.
> 
> Anyways just wondering how many if you ovulated way earlier than normal and if it resulted in a bfp the first month or if its pretty much test run that wastes a month just to see how it goes. I'm going to take it at night but any other advice or comments? Thanks and if anyone is in the same boat id love to share the journey with you


Hi....I haven't ov'd on clomid yet but have read it makes some people ov later than they usually would (but everyone's different). And I have heard about people getting preg with first round of 50mg clomid....it's definitely possible!

Good luck! x


----------



## Hannah814

Hi guys, wanted to share my news to you guys and hopefully give you all a bit of hope. 

So suffered with pcos my whole life. The testosterone levels were so high I had a near on beard. I didn't ovulate at all. 

My doctor put me on 2000mg of metformin and nothing.. 
He added 50mg of clomid. 1st cycle nothing. 
Went up to 100mg. Nothing
Went up to 150mg along with my metformin and fell pregnant. 

Strangely I used the clear blue fertility monitor and it never picked up any ovulation, so if you suffer pcos please don't rely on that. Because I never saw a peak on the monitor I assumed I didn't ovulate but just goes to show. 

Also to make matters worse for us my partner has a low sperm count. We are actually booked into go to our first ivf appointment on the 24th august! 

So after 5 years of trying and knowing in my heart that I couldn't get pregnant it's finally happened. Fingers crossed it will stick. 

Good luck to you all. If anyone suffers pcos and wants to know anything please give me a shout.

Baby dust to all. Xxxx


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh Hannah I'm so glad for you. And thank you so much for dropping in here to tell us...I'm sure I won't be the only one who takes a lot of hope and comfort from that.

I truly hope your pregnancy is problem-free....I think after 5 years you've been through enough. Congratulations! :happydance: xx


----------



## ksp

Hi All, I was looking for a thread like this one! I just started this month on Clomid 50mg. I am on Day 15 and no sign of ovulation. Were any of you of 50mg and did not ovulate? I am getting a litte worried that maybe I won't ovulate with the lowest dose. I have symptoms of ovulation but when I did the OPK test it came back negative :-(


----------



## Chels.Milne

ksp said:


> Hi All, I was looking for a thread like this one! I just started this month on Clomid 50mg. I am on Day 15 and no sign of ovulation. Were any of you of 50mg and did not ovulate? I am getting a litte worried that maybe I won't ovulate with the lowest dose. I have symptoms of ovulation but when I did the OPK test it came back negative :-(


I apparently didn't ovulate on 50mg according to my CD 21 progesterone test. My level came back at .8 - haha! From what I've read however, Clomid commonly causes women to ovulate later. So there's still hope yet! I just finished a roung of 100mg, and my levels were 3.4 on CD 21 - I'm starting to think that my Dr. is testing my levels too early, because my cycle is around 36 days. That, or you know, my ovaries are just super broken. :winkwink: Good luck, lady!


----------



## LoloShells

I never got a positive opk and just found out my progesterone this cycle on day 20 was 41.6, when all they look for is 15


----------



## red mom2b

ksp said:


> Hi All, I was looking for a thread like this one! I just started this month on Clomid 50mg. I am on Day 15 and no sign of ovulation. Were any of you of 50mg and did not ovulate? I am getting a litte worried that maybe I won't ovulate with the lowest dose. I have symptoms of ovulation but when I did the OPK test it came back negative :-(

I was told by my doc that I didn't ovulate on 50 mg of clomid. The checked my follicle size twice and they kept getting smaller. They never injected me since my follicles were too small. I took Provera to get my period after a negative pregnancy test and my period never came. That was the month I got pregnant with twins! The doctor said that I must have ovulated around day 20-25 but they had no indication that it happened. So even if you don't think you are ovulating, keep practicing the baby making! It'll happen sooner or later. Miracles happen! :flower:


----------



## Justwantababy

Chels.Milne said:


> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Hi All, I was looking for a thread like this one! I just started this month on Clomid 50mg. I am on Day 15 and no sign of ovulation. Were any of you of 50mg and did not ovulate? I am getting a litte worried that maybe I won't ovulate with the lowest dose. I have symptoms of ovulation but when I did the OPK test it came back negative :-(
> 
> 
> I apparently didn't ovulate on 50mg according to my CD 21 progesterone test. My level came back at .8 - haha! From what I've read however, Clomid commonly causes women to ovulate later. So there's still hope yet! I just finished a roung of 100mg, and my levels were 3.4 on CD 21 - I'm starting to think that my Dr. is testing my levels too early, because my cycle is around 36 days. That, or you know, my ovaries are just super broken. :winkwink: Good luck, lady!Click to expand...

I would def say your bloods are being drawn to early. With a 36day cycle u prob ovulate around cd21....so your progesterone wouldn't be really high till 7 days after that. Do you use OPKs or temp? If u can figure out if/when you're ov'ing you could maybe ask for a repeat test around cd28. Doctors can be so bad for assuming everyone has a 28 day cycle!


----------



## Justwantababy

ksp said:


> Hi All, I was looking for a thread like this one! I just started this month on Clomid 50mg. I am on Day 15 and no sign of ovulation. Were any of you of 50mg and did not ovulate? I am getting a litte worried that maybe I won't ovulate with the lowest dose. I have symptoms of ovulation but when I did the OPK test it came back negative :-(

There's still time for you this cycle yet....keep :sex: !


----------



## scerena

Hey Girlies!
How are u all?
I miss my thread :( and loads of u girls!
What's the updates with you all?

Xx


----------



## 4boys1girl

3DPO here, first round of Clomid this cycle, days 3-7 50mg. Very hopeful!!

Does anyone know about progesterone creams?


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Girls!!!

I miss this thread too!!! I can't wait for this cycle to be over and to be back on clomid!! How is everyone doing?? 4boys1girl- I am not sure about progesterone cream.. Is your doctor recommending it to you?


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi Scerena and Pretty! How's things with you girls? I'm cd11, waiting to ovulate. I've had really bad pain since this afternoon...don't think it's ov tho, as my cm is still watery rather than wet, and the pain is higher up....more like stomach pain. Whatever it is it's bloody sore tho!

4boys1girl sorry can't help you with the progesterone cream hon xx


----------



## ksp

:sex:


Chels.Milne said:


> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Hi All, I was looking for a thread like this one! I just started this month on Clomid 50mg. I am on Day 15 and no sign of ovulation. Were any of you of 50mg and did not ovulate? I am getting a litte worried that maybe I won't ovulate with the lowest dose. I have symptoms of ovulation but when I did the OPK test it came back negative :-(
> 
> 
> I apparently didn't ovulate on 50mg according to my CD 21 progesterone test. My level came back at .8 - haha! From what I've read however, Clomid commonly causes women to ovulate later. So there's still hope yet! I just finished a roung of 100mg, and my levels were 3.4 on CD 21 - I'm starting to think that my Dr. is testing my levels too early, because my cycle is around 36 days. That, or you know, my ovaries are just super broken. :winkwink: Good luck, lady!Click to expand...

Hey, I didn't know that Clomid may cause you to ovulate late. Something new to learn everyday  I did another OPK test today and it came out positive! This is the first time I have had a positive so I really hope it's positive and not a glitch!


----------



## ksp

Justwantababy said:


> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Hi All, I was looking for a thread like this one! I just started this month on Clomid 50mg. I am on Day 15 and no sign of ovulation. Were any of you of 50mg and did not ovulate? I am getting a litte worried that maybe I won't ovulate with the lowest dose. I have symptoms of ovulation but when I did the OPK test it came back negative :-(
> 
> There's still time for you this cycle yet....keep :sex: !Click to expand...

Indeed! will be trying to seduce my hubby tonight!


----------



## ksp

red mom2b said:


> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Hi All, I was looking for a thread like this one! I just started this month on Clomid 50mg. I am on Day 15 and no sign of ovulation. Were any of you of 50mg and did not ovulate? I am getting a litte worried that maybe I won't ovulate with the lowest dose. I have symptoms of ovulation but when I did the OPK test it came back negative :-(
> 
> I was told by my doc that I didn't ovulate on 50 mg of clomid. The checked my follicle size twice and they kept getting smaller. They never injected me since my follicles were too small. I took Provera to get my period after a negative pregnancy test and my period never came. That was the month I got pregnant with twins! The doctor said that I must have ovulated around day 20-25 but they had no indication that it happened. So even if you don't think you are ovulating, keep practicing the baby making! It'll happen sooner or later. Miracles happen! :flower:Click to expand...

That is great news! Definitely will keep me positive!


----------



## ABPINK

Hi. I am starting on chlomid on Thursday. this will be my first cycle taking it. I will be on 50mg days 5-9. I go for an ultrasound on day 10 to see how my follicles are maturing. Im a little nervous about it!! My dr. said I can try 6 cycles of chlomid and if no success we will try IUI or invitro... but invitro is long off for us.


----------



## lindsayms05

The first cycle is always a bit scary! I just had my day 21 bloods done yesterday for my first round and anxiously waiting for the results to see if I ovulated. I took 50 mg as well but have a sinking suspicion it wasn't strong enough to make me ovulate. A lot of women do ovulate on 50 mg so fx'd for you!


----------



## ABPINK

are you having any side effects on the chlomid? how do you feel on it? is your dr. giving you something to make you ovulate on it? My dr. is giving me ovidrel to make my mature follicle release (once it is at that point).


----------



## 4boys1girl

no side effects for me, yippee! I ovulate naturally, but just not strong enough, my progesterone levels are low. So I was only iven clomid to try to produce "stronger ovulation" and in turn, increase my progesterone. Hope it works!


----------



## havelar

Hello, I took clomid 50mg days 5-9 this cycle. I started testing on day 10, I test in the mornings and in the afternoon (just want to make sure I didn't miss it) so far I haven't gotten a positive OPK. I am currently on day 16 of my cycle and was wondering if I missed it or if I didn't O at all. Also, the line has been close but not exactly as dark as it is supposed to be. Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi Justwantababy!!!!
I am doing ok. Was really down yesterday, but feeling a little bit better today! I am on cd15 today and I have an ultrasound Wed to check my cyst. So I will find out tomorrow if I am going to ovulate this cycle or not.. I am leaning towards not because I dont want to get my hopes up and I just know my body pretty well by now.. But I am still holding on to hope! Sorry about your stomach ache:( I hope that you feel better soon! 



Hello everyone else that is new to the thread!!!!:) This cycle I am going natural but next cycle I will be back to clomid with all of you!!


----------



## Lily7

Hey pretty and scerena, good to hear from you's again, its not the same without yous!

Justwantababy - how are you? 

Hi to all the new people!

afm - I am on day 6 of 7 of my provera, hopefully it won't be long then I can start my second round of clomid :)


----------



## happycloud

Hi everyone, it's been a while for me! I'm on cd14, hoping I ovulate again on 50mg. Last cycle went well, but this one I'm not eating as well (I avoided dairy, wheat, and sugar around ovulation and I'm not doing that this time!)
Last month I o'd on day 16, so maybe that will happen again.
Still no EWCM so using preseed again. 
Good luck this round everyone!


----------



## Mas1118

I am on my 3rd month of clomid. 100mg this month cd3 to 7. I did 50 mg the last two months. I am on cd 14 now with no positive opk yet, though my ultrasound showed follicle at 18mm on cd 10. I have found my cycles became longer on clomid. They were 29 days and now are 33. We have been trying for 3 years on our own, we have an eight yr old boy together already but can't seem to have any more. Am really hoping the higher dosage this month will help.


----------



## Justwantababy

Hiya lovely ladies! How are you all? 

Havelar I don't use OPKs so can't help much. Have you considered charting your temp to track ovulation?

And Pretty, hope you're feeling better still today. It's a right emotional rollercoaster isn't it? What was the verdict from the u/s? I hope it's good news.

My stomach feels better today but my ovary area is v sore....I'm hoping it's because I'm finally ovulating. Wish so much I was scanned so I'd know what was going on in there.

Lily-last day of progesterone! :happydance: Hope you get AF quickly so u can get on with clomid.

Happycloud I'm the same....no sign of ewcm and do feel a bit 'drier' so have used preseed. I felt bad this morning I guilt-tripped my poor hubby into :sex: before he left for work. I'd promised we wouldn't have sex for the sake of ttc this month, but just the fear of missing out on a month was too much, and we hadn't bd'd since Sunday. Do feel bad tho! :huh:

Mas good luck!....I took the same dose/days as you this month...hope it's lucky for us both


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hey everyone....since AF showed today looks like I will be joining you girls this month...if i can I suppose! I'm taking metformin (1000mg so far and no side effects) and 50mg cd3-7...so hopefully I won't be a crazy emotional wreck at my nephews birthday party this weekend. ;) I'm hoping even if I don't get my bfp this month, that it will make my cycles waayyyy shorter.

Is it weird that my doctor said nothing about me getting monitored on metformin or clomid?? Should I call and ask her to?


----------



## ksp

havelar said:


> Hello, I took clomid 50mg days 5-9 this cycle. I started testing on day 10, I test in the mornings and in the afternoon (just want to make sure I didn't miss it) so far I haven't gotten a positive OPK. I am currently on day 16 of my cycle and was wondering if I missed it or if I didn't O at all. Also, the line has been close but not exactly as dark as it is supposed to be. Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks.

Hey, apparently clomid can delay ovulation (the girls in this thread told me the same on Mon). Try not to worry!


----------



## ksp

Hi Ladies.
I got a positive OPK on my day 16 (yesterday) and when I tested again it was negative but I haven't had a temperature shift. What could that mean? Any ideas??


----------



## babygirlhall

Ooh, i have a question! Really hope someone can help. Im on clomid and every time i have taken it my cycle has been 28/29 days with O around cd14/15. The first time i took clomid i got my positive opk on cd18/19 but af still arrived on cd28. Anyway this month i think i ovulated around cd17/18 and now its cd30 and no sign of af? 
Have had a few very VERY faint lines but just shrugging them off as evaps at the mo.
What do you think??


----------



## LoloShells

I'm apt to think any second line is a BFP as I've yet to see a second line ever.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hi Girls,
Just a little update from me: 
I just got back from my scan and I got WONDERFUL news!!! I still have to wait for my doctor to call me to know all the numbers (my u/s was with a tech not the doctor) but it looks like my cyst has gone from 6cm to 2cm in 2 weeks!!!!! I can't believe it!! I feel so relieved and excited that something good finally happened.. The only other thing the tech would tell me is I have 5 follicles on my right ovary and 2 follicles on my left. I don't know if any of them are mature yet, but truthfully I am just so happy about the cyst shrinking that I am ok with everything else!!! I will be able to take clomid again next cycle:):)


----------



## trinimom

hi i'm new and i just got diagnosed with pcos and my doc put me on 50mg of clomid i want to learn more about it.


----------



## scerena

Um I'm kind of desperate for some advice... Most of you know me and know my story... I've some left over clomid... Do I take it next month or not? I know the risks such as cysts.. I've had one but nothing major- should I chance it for one month? I'm scared of having my laparoscopy and that's not until december (well hoping) and I just think if I upp my dose this could be my month next month... What do you all think? An I being stupid?xx


----------



## prettynpink29

scerena said:


> Um I'm kind of desperate for some advice... Most of you know me and know my story... I've some left over clomid... Do I take it next month or not? I know the risks such as cysts.. I've had one but nothing major- should I chance it for one month? I'm scared of having my laparoscopy and that's not until december (well hoping) and I just think if I upp my dose this could be my month next month... What do you all think? An I being stupid?xx


Hey! Sorry I can't really give you any advice because of the experience that I had with the cyst. It is completely up to you and how you feel about it:) I can understand though how you might feel like your "wasting" precious time while waiting for your surgery.. September through November is 3 months and still worth trying while you are waiting for your lap! How much clomid do you have left over??


----------



## scerena

I have two round of 100mg left... I can just take a real low dose of 50mg for 3 months... Or two rounds of 100mg... Or one round of 150mg...
We are trying still but I am really not hopeful to be honest I know I need help and I know it's probably nt going to happen naturally as it hasn't up until now xx


----------



## jsowar

Hi all, I have a question I'm hoping you can help with. 

This was my first month taking 50mg clomid days 1-5. I went in for a progesterone test, and I believe I was 8 dpo. It came back 11.4. The nurse told me the doctor said this was a good level and that I ovulated. Now, I didn't push any questions, but from what I've read they like to see a medicated cycle they at least 15. Does that mean I didn't ovulate or it was a weak one? My progesterone the month before was 8.9, and that was a natural cycle, so it seems the clomid didn't do much. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with something like this? I think if next month the level is about the same then I will ask for 100mg. Thanks for any help!


----------



## LoloShells

Maybe you just ovulated later than you think?


----------



## Lily7

thanks justwantababy I hope af comes quick too and I hope this is you ovulating, glad your cyst has shrunk pretty and scerena.....ooh its a toughie! nobody can really advise you, it has to be your decision 100 percent, I know what i would do but I don't want to sway you incase you go with what I say and end up regretting it and blame me! lol good luck to you either way though xx


----------



## scerena

Lily I think I will take it I will c how I feel next month... And oh no I wouldn't blame yOu Hun I'm responsible for my own decisions... But Im going to have a long hard think about it ad I'm only cd16 at the moment, how's things with you anyway?x


----------



## Lily7

I'm okay hun, just finished my provera tonight so the wait for af is on! I hope she comes quickly, then onto my second round of clomid, this time he is trying me on 100mg and keeping the days the same 2-6. Yeah hun just have a long chat with your oh about it and make sure you are sure about your decision either way, I hope the 100mg makes me ovulate this time xx


----------



## scerena

I hope it makes you ovulate too Hun :)
Gl on this next round! I hope af doesn't take too long to arrive! 
I don't even know if I'm going to ovulate after this natural cycle or wether af will show... 
Yh I'm going to have a sit down with oh and decide what to do but I know what way I am swaying lol!
X


----------



## Lily7

lol I know how you must be feeling and like you say you may even ovulate on your own so who knows what could happen, I have read on here of girls getting their bfp on a natural cycle after clomid cycles and thankyou, I will keep you posted.

p.s. I hope your oh will be a good help to you in deciding, my dh always just says "its up to you" ...arrghh ...drives me insane! lol xx


----------



## Mas1118

ksp said:


> havelar said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I took clomid 50mg days 5-9 this cycle. I started testing on day 10, I test in the mornings and in the afternoon (just want to make sure I didn't miss it) so far I haven't gotten a positive OPK. I am currently on day 16 of my cycle and was wondering if I missed it or if I didn't O at all. Also, the line has been close but not exactly as dark as it is supposed to be. Please let me know what you guys think. Thanks.
> 
> Hey, apparently clomid can delay ovulation (the girls in this thread told me the same on Mon). Try not to worry!Click to expand...

I have found my cycles to be longer on clomid. I was always a 29 day cycle and my last two cycles on clomid have been 33 days, I figure I am ovulating on cd18, but we shall see. I am going to keep tracking it until I get a positive opk or until af.


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun I will keep u updated also :)
Im off to bed now speak very soon Hun xxx


----------



## EJPerkins

so i just finished my 6th round of clomid and nothin.. it raised my progestrone some but not enough or is my doc just checkin my levels to soon
i take it on cd 3-7, he says to try around day 14 but i dont have a reg 28 cycle.. i usually run about 33-35 days.. so i guess im just lost on all this cuz my doc doesnt seem to want to do anything else.. i have already changed doc once and i really dont want to do it again..
any advice ladies??
i think im just gonna take a cpl mths off of clomid and see what happens


----------



## scerena

I would ask your doc to refer you to a fs as there is not much more a normal doc can do- I got referred nearly a year ago and I've tried clomid and waiting for a op- they do mor investigations and can give you a next step x


----------



## jsowar

LoloShells said:


> Maybe you just ovulated later than you think?

That's what I was thinking, but I was also used the CBFM this month and got a peak on day 15 and 16, but didn't feel my usual ovulation signs until about a week later. So not sure if the CBFM was wrong or what. My cycles are normally 27-28 days, but I'm on day 31 and no sign of af yet, but I saw that clomid can make your cycles longer. Not sure what is going on, but I've tested and they've all been bfn so far. I just wish af would start already so I can move on to a new cycle. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MrsHY

Hi ladies
I hope you are all well. I'm just checking back in as I'm cd1 today and about to start round 3 of Clomid 100 mg tomorrow. Lucky number 3 perhaps??
This cycle has been WEIRD. I don't know if you saw an earlier post, but I got a +OPK on cd12. And I was like - huh?! - because even with Clomid, last cycle I didn't ovulate until cd19. But then I had an ultrasound on cd14, and was told I had ovulated.
I then got EWCM cd13 -19 - and in this time my temp still hadn't shifted - so I was convinced I hadn't. Then, I got another + OPK on cd19 and a temp shift on cd21 - so thought I'd ovulated then. But, started bleeding 7dpo.
I called the sonographer and she looked back over my files and reviewed my pictures again - and said she could clearly see the corpeus luteum. So she's 99% sure i ovulated back around cd13/14. But she can't explain the +OPK on cd19 or the fact my temp rise didn't happen til cd21. CONFUSED.COM!
So - for this next cycle - have taken the decision (shock horror!) to throw the OPKs into the bin, and shove my thermometer and little book of temps under the bed where I can't see it. Am just going to BD every other night from cd10 - cd 22 and see what happens. 
Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## SummerLily

hi mrshy ! 

im also on my third round of clomid - am hoping its third time lucky too! 

just wanted to ask you ladies a quick questions ! i had EWCM and lots of it for the first time on cd11 i had some crampy achy pains in my ovarys that evening and on and off for most of the following day ( cd12) im now on cd14 and they have all stopped. so do you think that i ovulated around the 12-13th? im not using OPK or doing temps just taking it easy .

xx


----------



## happycloud

Summerlily, that sounds very positive to me!

Second round of clomid, temp has been higher for two days, so I think I o'd on cd16 again, yay!! Two week wait!


----------



## missy123

i started clomid in May buy hubby had surgery on his testicle so the month was wasted so i have 2 months left to take so im starting again next month as hubby is fully recovered :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls goodluck to all well i have 100mg left so i am just going to take 50mg then i have 1 month left if nothing happens this month i so hope i get my bfp this time x x x


----------



## Carhar

Has any cbfm users only had highs and ovulated? My temps are indicating I've ov'd but I've not had a peak fertility. I'm really confused, but it is my first cycle post mc so I suspect my body's confused too! 

Gl caz, I hope you won't need the second lot of clomid Xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey girls how are you all?
I'm cd16 today.....still no ovulation :( But we have NHS fs appt tomorrow - can't wait. We've waited 4 months for this and now only one more sleep!! 

Sorry Carhar I've never used a cbfm so can't help you.

Pretty it was great to read your cyst had shrunk so much! So when do u start your clomid?

And Summerlily I think it sounds good for ov between the 12th-13th, yay for you!

xxxxx


----------



## crying inside

Well I did clomid 50mg cycle day 3-7 HCGshot and IUI and now im on a 2 week wait keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## missy123

crying inside said:


> Well I did clomid 50mg cycle day 3-7 HCGshot and IUI and now im on a 2 week wait keeping my fingers crossed

best of luck hun :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SummerLily

hi ladies, 

im betting that i ovulated between cd11 and 13 am now cd15 and had something ive never experianced before today . does anyone know if its realted to clomid at all ?

on checking my cervix when took my finger out there was a lot of clumpy white cm . went to the pharmacy thinking it might be thrush but chatted to her and she said it was nothing to worry about and that it wasnt thrush ?? :shrug: no symptoms at all... 

and then i chcked it again this afternoun to show DH ( isnt he lucky) and theres no so much clumpy white now but in its place is a lot of phlem or snot looking stretchy cm , much like ewcm but not clear , it was mixed with an off colour kind of looking cm???

x


----------



## prettynpink29

Carhar said:


> Has any cbfm users only had highs and ovulated? My temps are indicating I've ov'd but I've not had a peak fertility. I'm really confused, but it is my first cycle post mc so I suspect my body's confused too!
> 
> Gl caz, I hope you won't need the second lot of clomid Xxx


Hey Carhar! I know what you mean, my body had been crazy this cycle with no clomid + the chemical last cycle. 
I used the cbfm when I took soy and it worked perfectly, but then I used it when I took clomid and it gave me just a bunch of highs. Even though I know I ovulated from the ultrasound and the smiley face with cbd. I have done a lot of research and read that the cbfm doesn't work with clomid. I guess it has something to do with the fact that clomid lowers your estrogen, which confuses the monitor. I have used it for 5 months though, post a picture of your test stick and I might be able to tell you:)


----------



## prettynpink29

Justwantababy said:


> Hey girls how are you all?
> I'm cd16 today.....still no ovulation :( But we have NHS fs appt tomorrow - can't wait. We've waited 4 months for this and now only one more sleep!!
> 
> Sorry Carhar I've never used a cbfm so can't help you.
> 
> Pretty it was great to read your cyst had shrunk so much! So when do u start your clomid?
> 
> And Summerlily I think it sounds good for ov between the 12th-13th, yay for you!
> 
> xxxxx


Thank you! It was a huge relieve! I will still continue this cycle all natural, then next cycle I will be able to take clomid again. I am currently on cd20:) And I have no clue how long this cycle will last.. I have only ovulated twice since we started TTC.. And last cycle on clomid was 33 days long, but I had a chemical, so I still have nothing to go by as far as when AF will come.


----------



## scerena

Hi all!
Well I've decided as of next cycle I'm going to take 100mg clomid and see how it goes as I don't know if I even ovulated this cycle or I missed my surge?
But anyway I will be back whenever af decides to show up as I'm only cd20 x


----------



## Carhar

prettynpink29 said:


> Carhar said:
> 
> 
> Has any cbfm users only had highs and ovulated? My temps are indicating I've ov'd but I've not had a peak fertility. I'm really confused, but it is my first cycle post mc so I suspect my body's confused too!
> 
> Gl caz, I hope you won't need the second lot of clomid Xxx
> 
> 
> Hey Carhar! I know what you mean, my body had been crazy this cycle with no clomid + the chemical last cycle.
> I used the cbfm when I took soy and it worked perfectly, but then I used it when I took clomid and it gave me just a bunch of highs. Even though I know I ovulated from the ultrasound and the smiley face with cbd. I have done a lot of research and read that the cbfm doesn't work with clomid. I guess it has something to do with the fact that clomid lowers your estrogen, which confuses the monitor. I have used it for 5 months though, post a picture of your test stick and I might be able to tell you:)Click to expand...

Thanks Pretty. I've not had any problems until now with the cbfm, the last few cycles I've had a peak. I think it's the mc messing everything up. 

I threw away all my tests yesterday otherwise I would gave posted. I was sure I was going to ov as I had ewcm and increased libido. I also have really sore bbs, stuffy nose and really exhausted all post ov symptoms. Was going to do a cbd but thought I'd save it. Really wish I had!

Fx for you this cycle. I hope you're super fertile xxx


----------



## l.e.d.

I'm on my second round of clomid. First round 100mg CD5-9. No LH surge detected with opk beetween CD13-CD24. Got a period on CD39 (meaning 15 days after I stopped testing with opks!). This round I`m on 100mg CD5-9 again. Currently on CD 24, been opking since CD13. Still no +. Started temping CD15. It`s a waiting game!!


----------



## Lily7

scerena said:


> Hi all!
> Well I've decided as of next cycle I'm going to take 100mg clomid and see how it goes as I don't know if I even ovulated this cycle or I missed my surge?
> But anyway I will be back whenever af decides to show up as I'm only cd20 x

Ha! I thought you would Hun! I am still waiting for af! Boo! X


----------



## Lily7

l.e.d. said:


> I'm on my second round of clomid. First round 100mg CD5-9. No LH surge detected with opk beetween CD13-CD24. Got a period on CD39 (meaning 15 days after I stopped testing with opks!). This round I`m on 100mg CD5-9 again. Currently on CD 24, been opking since CD13. Still no +. Started temping CD15. It`s a waiting game!!

Keep at the opk's hun, good luck for OV

Pretty and Carhar nice to see you's again, hope yous are both well

x


----------



## prettynpink29

WOW!!! I am shocked! All I can say! 
cd20 for me today and I got my +opks:) All on my own... With out Clomid... And even though the FS said I wouldn't ovulate with the large cyst... WOW!! Miracles do happen ladies!!! 

When do I bd?? I have always done it the night I have gotten the surge, and 3 days following.. What do you girls think??

I took cbd, cbfm peak, IC wonfo, dollar store and the new frdo.. I got my peak, smiley and +yes all from the same pee cup! LOL
 



Attached Files:







pic3.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4









pic7.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7









pic1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









pic6.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## prettynpink29

more pics:)
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 0









pic2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 0









pic5.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## happycloud

Last month I had a positive ovulation (cd21 test and temping showed it) and based on temping, I o'd again this month...but I've had no true positive OPK. So perhaps it's possible to get no pos OPK and still O? Or maybe I POS at the wrong time. I wasn't as obsessive this month with POS so I might have missed the right time. I def. never had a pos OPK this month and o'd. I've heard some say you shouldn't us first morning pee, rather afternoon. Do you guys know?


----------



## happycloud

Oh, and good job, prettynpink's body!! :) I get all proud of my body when it ovulates, even with clomid! :) If I don't get preggers on this round or next, I'm going to take a break from clomid and see if I O on my own too!


----------



## ann89

Just finished provera.. and now waiting for af so I can start my first round of clomid :) cd 5-9 50mg.


----------



## jme84

I am starting Provera 10mg bid for ten days on 8/25 to induce regular af and then stating clomid 50 mg days 5-9. My dh is get sa done this week also. I have been having af about every 14 days and no o. Really hopeful this will work for us. Good luck to you all.


----------



## scerena

Lily7- haha you are starting to know me too well :) I can't help it lol I've tool 100mg before so I'm sure I will be ok I just won't up the dose... Hope af appears for you soon Hun!

Prettynpink- wow them opks are soooo positive go you :) well done! Good luck and get bedding!

Ann89- you found the thread :) how are you? Any signs of af? Hope you can get started soon Hun!

Happycloud- yes sometimes it's nice to just have a break from it this month I've had a break has been a lot less stressful to be honest but hopefully u get bfp this month :)

Jme84- I hope af comes soon for you too also so you can start your clomid hood luck Hun 
x


----------



## Lily7

Yay pretty, congrats to you and your ovaries! Lol 

Well I think af is starting girls, I hope this is cd1 and it just doesn't disappear on me next time I use the loo! I thought it was goig to start a couple of time over last few days but today does seem hopeful, it's more red when I wipe than pink which is what it was....anyway I'm rambling and probs tmi! Lol

hope everyone is well x


----------



## Lily7

OMG girls af is here!!! I am so happy!! CD1 today, onto second round of clomid :)


----------



## resque07

Hey ladies so I finished my clomid 50 mg cd 2 thru 6. I had no side affects and it made my moods even better. Lol. I am on cd8 and af is gone. I have been having some slight pain in my left sides since cycle day 7. Im hoping its normal. I sure hope I o this month. Fingers crossed


----------



## prettynpink29

Thanks Girls!!! This is a stronger surge than I got on clomid.. On clomid I got +opks at cd14 and all natural, I got +opks at cd20.. But it definitely moves up my O date! 
I am pretty sure that I had a short surge! I got the +opks in the afternoon and in the middle of the night for about 3 hours I was up with the strongest O pains I have every felt! And extremely sensitive nipples! Now this morning, I just feel sore, but all the pain is gone! I think I ovulated in the middle of the night. But I am still gonna count tomorrow as 1dpo.. Does that sound rite??
My temps were crazy this month, but I did have a nice drop this morning also.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi all! I survived the first weeks wait, and now onto the second. I am 9DPO after first month with clomid. Feeling hopeful 

I usually cave in and test by now, but I am going to wait until Thursday, if doesn't show up first. No, real signs or symptoms for me though, so I don't know what to think 

to all


----------



## Lily7

Yeah pretty I know what you mean and yes it makes sense! Congrats on Ov'ing all on your own and good luck for your bfp this cycle au naturalle! :) x


----------



## Lily7

good luck for thursday 4boys1girl, I will have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## prettynpink29

Lily7 said:


> Yeah pretty I know what you mean and yes it makes sense! Congrats on Ov'ing all on your own and good luck for your bfp this cycle au naturalle! :) x


Thank you!!! I feel hopeful, but also discouraged! During my 5 months TTC I have had 3 BFN and 2 chemicals! It is hard for me to think positive about this cycle. 
Congrats on AF!!! LOL Clomid time for you!!!:):)


----------



## Lily7

prettynpink29 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah pretty I know what you mean and yes it makes sense! Congrats on Ov'ing all on your own and good luck for your bfp this cycle au naturalle! :) x
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! I feel hopeful, but also discouraged! During my 5 months TTC I have had 3 BFN and 2 chemicals! It is hard for me to think positive about this cycle.
> Congrats on AF!!! LOL Clomid time for you!!!:):)Click to expand...

thank you i am just glad to get a fair go at ttc again, don't be discouraged, I know you have had to deal with alot but just hang in there and see what happens, you just never know x


----------



## fairy_land

Hi ladies, Just a quick question...........

this is my first cycle of clomid and i was due on today.... Feeling a bit excited im not sure when to do a pregnancy test as i have now found out that clomid can chance your cycle date. I really want to do one now, infact im about ready to go asda (wall mart for you americans;)) 

Should i or shouldnt i ??

What do you all think i should do ( 12 days since i ovulated )


----------



## ann89

scerena said:


> Lily7- haha you are starting to know me too well :) I can't help it lol I've tool 100mg before so I'm sure I will be ok I just won't up the dose... Hope af appears for you soon Hun!
> 
> Prettynpink- wow them opks are soooo positive go you :) well done! Good luck and get bedding!
> 
> Ann89- you found the thread :) how are you? Any signs of af? Hope you can get started soon Hun!
> 
> Happycloud- yes sometimes it's nice to just have a break from it this month I've had a break has been a lot less stressful to be honest but hopefully u get bfp this month :)
> 
> Jme84- I hope af comes soon for you too also so you can start your clomid hood luck Hun
> x


My af started today! :)


----------



## wantabby

Hello All!! 

I am currently on my second round of Clomid 50mg (5-9) I am on CD 11 not feeling anything strange, just some lightheadedness while taking the Clomid. 

I do have a question, I check my cervix and temp daily and the past two days I have been having clear discharge, but it has had specks of red blood in it. I did not have this with my previous round. I was just wondering if anyone has experianced this before, or what it may be. 

Thanks!!


----------



## ann89

wantabby said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> I am currently on my second round of Clomid 50mg (5-9) I am on CD 11 not feeling anything strange, just some lightheadedness while taking the Clomid.
> 
> I do have a question, I check my cervix and temp daily and the past two days I have been having clear discharge, but it has had specks of red blood in it. I did not have this with my previous round. I was just wondering if anyone has experianced this before, or what it may be.
> 
> Thanks!!

I'm also on 50mg and cds 5-9!


----------



## scerena

Lily7- yay congrats on af! on to round two you go hopefully its your final round...

4boys1girl- good luck I hope you get your bfp this cycle!

prettynpink- Go you I hope you dont need to go through anymore cycles either hun!

Ann89- Yay I bet you are happy! You can start your clomid soon :)

fairy_land- well I personally would test! Let us know how you get on!

wantabby- sorry I have no advice hopefully someone can help you
x


----------



## 4boys1girl

fairy_land said:


> Hi ladies, Just a quick question...........
> 
> this is my first cycle of clomid and i was due on today.... Feeling a bit excited im not sure when to do a pregnancy test as i have now found out that clomid can chance your cycle date. I really want to do one now, infact im about ready to go asda (wall mart for you americans;))
> 
> Should i or shouldnt i ??
> 
> What do you all think i should do ( 12 days since i ovulated )

Fairy land ...
:test::test::test:


----------



## scerena

When I take clomid I was getting thin lining- which they will do something about after my op... But now I am going to take my left over clomid in the meantime...

I found this article on baby asprin online- has anyone taken it before or has considered taking it? what do you think?

There is some research to suggest that taking a daily dose of baby aspirin can actually help with fertility as well. Baby aspirin helps to increase the flow of blood to the uterus. This, in turn, makes the uterine lining healthier, and helps with successful implantation. Other studies suggest that aspirin actually increases the amount of activity in your ovaries, and allows your ovaries to release multiple eggs during ovulation. Some health care providers may actually prescribe baby aspirin if you are having trouble with fertility issues.

In addition, baby aspirin acts as a blood thinner and can possibly prevent issues with blood clotting, which have been connected with miscarriage. A low dose of aspirin makes your blood platelets less sticky, which allows blood to travel more freely through the placenta to your unborn baby. Often, baby aspirin is prescribed along with Heparin, which is an anticoagulant. However, there is some conflicting research on taking baby aspirin while pregnant. If you are pregnant, you should consult with your health care provider before taking a daily regimen of baby aspirin.

x


----------



## wantabby

Ann89, what CD are you?


----------



## ann89

I'm on cd 1.


----------



## wantabby

ann89 said:


> I'm on cd 1.

Good luck this cycle!! :flower:

Lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## ann89

Why do people take clomid on different days?


----------



## ann89

wantabby said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on cd 1.
> 
> Good luck this cycle!! :flower:
> 
> Lots of :dust: your way!Click to expand...

thanks! you too!


----------



## Chels.Milne

CD 3 and waiting to start 3rd round of Clomid. 150mg this time - ho boy! Fingers crossed my ovaries actually decide to work this time!


----------



## scerena

Ann89- Earlier in the cycle gives you more follicles and the later gives you a more mature follicle rather than just more apparently x


----------



## ann89

scerena said:


> Ann89- Earlier in the cycle gives you more follicles and the later gives you a more mature follicle rather than just more apparently x

Thanks for the reply! Would taking it earlier make you ovulate earlier?


----------



## scerena

Not sure on that question I known u are meant to ovulate 5-10days after your last pill but a lot of people ovulate late... So I don't know x


----------



## ann89

scerena said:


> Not sure on that question I known u are meant to ovulate 5-10days after your last pill but a lot of people ovulate late... So I don't know x

Hey scerena you should add a poll to this thread of what dose of clomid everyone ovulates on :) I've had one in the past but didn't get too many replys. So you may get a lot of on this one :)


----------



## scerena

Hi ann89 :)
I will do that later when I get on the laptop if I rememeber how to do it... Good idea :) x


----------



## SpiceGirl

Hello All,

Im really new to this so forgive me in advance if i get the acronyms wrong. 
Here's my story so far:

Throughout my life i have suffered with heavy periods (which i thought were normal as per the doctors advice etc). Anyway as i started to reach my thirties, when i exercised i noticed a week before AF, i wasnt able to attend classes due to swelling, feeling bloated, drained, and just wanting to sleep. Anyway i decided to get it checked out and to cut a long story short they discovered i had endometriosis (stage 4).

In January i had it removed, with good signs that my tubes and ovaries were fine. However since this discovery i have been TTC with no luck so far after doctors advised me i would be extra fertile for 6 months. After a few months with various tests, it seemed i was / wasnt ovulating and therefore decided to put me on Clomid. Since on clomid, my cycles have constantly changed and i dont know when my AF is due, whether the OPK's are accurate, whether im reading in to all these feelings incorrectly (every little sign i think im pregnant). At one stage i was 9 days late and seriously thought i was pregnant as i had all the symptoms but tests were BFN. I was constantly testing thinking they were wrong etc..

On my second round currently on the 2WW and its driving me nuts. Every little symptom i seem to search the forum for to see if other people are going through the same things i am feeling.

This is just to say that without these forums, i certainly would have gone mad and felt all alone. These forums give me hope, put my mind at ease and i always have in the back of my mind that there is always the future if BFP doesn't happen this month.


----------



## scerena

Hi spicegirl!
Im glad u find forums helpful and I hope u get your bfp very soon Hun x


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls,
Today is 1dpo for me. I should probably be excited, but I am just not I spoke with my FS and he wants me to start progesterone suppositories at 3dpo.. I am not looking forward to that! I thought it would be a tablet, not a suppository OH was listening on speaker phone and said "she has to stick them where!!" LOL His face was priceless! I guess we never discussed that I would be taking progesterone vaginally! LOL
My boobs and nipples are still so sore!! Is this normal for ovulation??

I hope all is well with all of you!!!:):)


----------



## Lily7

Oh pretty, I wouldn't be looking forward to that either but just keep positive and remember that all these things we have to go through will be well worth while once we have our babies x


----------



## fairy_land

fairy_land said:


> Hi ladies, Just a quick question...........
> 
> this is my first cycle of clomid and i was due on today.... Feeling a bit excited im not sure when to do a pregnancy test as i have now found out that clomid can chance your cycle date. I really want to do one now, infact im about ready to go asda (wall mart for you americans;))
> 
> Should i or shouldnt i ??
> 
> What do you all think i should do ( 12 days since i ovulated )

Negative :wacko: but ive still not come on yet !!!


----------



## missy123

Quick question girls ill b back on clomid next cycle cds 5-10 of a 28 day cycle so when will i start using opks???they arrived today :)


----------



## scerena

prettynpink... oh no :/ but like lily said it will all be worth it in the end :)

missy123- you are meant to ovulate 5-10 days after your last pill I usually start testing about 3 days after my last pill as im a poas addict lol! When are you due to take clomid again?
x


----------



## wantabby

Has anyone ovulated 4 days after there clomid pill? 

I am currently CD 12 and I took my Clomid 4-8 and I have been having all the fertile signs and my temp went up this morning. I feel like I am fixing to ovulate, it will just be the earliest I have EVER ovulated...


----------



## scerena

Sounds about right as it's normal to ovulate 5-10 days after your last pill- but yep that's a nice early ovulation :) are you temping or using opks? Gl
X


----------



## wantabby

I am temping, and CM & CP tracking..


----------



## missy123

scerena said:


> prettynpink... oh no :/ but like lily said it will all be worth it in the end :)
> 
> missy123- you are meant to ovulate 5-10 days after your last pill I usually start testing about 3 days after my last pill as im a poas addict lol! When are you due to take clomid again?
> x

Not until next month hun Im on cd14 of this month hoping for a natural one :)


----------



## scerena

Same Hun :)
I'm cd22 but with a natural cycle I don't know when af will show lol but hopefully we won't be far apart in cycles next month then :) x


----------



## Thoney2

Hi Im new to this i was diagnosed with PCOS last year. My husband and I have been ttc for almost 4 years. My dr put me on bc pills last year and told me to get off after 3 months and ttc. Didnt work so my period is really irregular this time I didnt have one for 4 months so i took provera. i am on the 3rd day of my cycle and my dr wants me to take my clomid on days 3-7 so today is my very first pill. I hope this works. I really dont wanna get my hopes up ive had enough disappointments im not sure i can take much more.


----------



## Jessie777

Hi everyone it has been awhile hoping to get some advise. I am cd33 temp have drop to 97.7 is the lowest highest 98.2. I get my Af on cd 31. I went to get a progesterone level and hcg on cd 25. Progesterone levels were 42 and hcg 2 on dpo 6. Noe I am on dpo 14 today. I have had bad diarrhea and I am normally consitpated. Nurse said to call her when I get my Af if I get it, she said my progesterone levels are high. So I have to wait. Any advise I am so stress. And where do u girls get those cute temp charts? 


Smooches baby dust to all. Oh I did take a pregnan y test at dpo10 bfn. Oh so frustrating.


----------



## binksmommy

Waiting for AF to show.. I'm DPO 8 and day 28!! Yes that O came VERY LATE! Once AF comes I have my first cycle of Clomid to start... This cycle is not looking promising... my chart is like a flatliner!! I will start 50 mg day 3-7 of next cycle.. plus on Prometrium 200 mg once a day


----------



## scerena

Thoney2- Gl Hun :) I hope u get a bfp on your first round!

Jessie777- I think you should do a pregnancy test apart from that I have no advice sorry :)

Binksmommy- I bet you cannot wait for af to show so you can start your clomid! Not long now unless you have a bfp this cycle and don't need it! Gl 
X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm got my opks and preseed this morning woopp xx xx


----------



## prettynpink29

Good Morning Girls!!!

How is everyone doing?? I hope no one was affected by the earthquake!!! :hugs:

2dpo for me today and my temp has skyrocketed!!! WOW! I have never had a temp jump that drastic before! Hopefully it is a good sign:)


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Woohoo Pretty! Looks like you are in your first natural 2ww! Gl Hun!

Hi girlies! Just wanted to bop in and :wave: I only have a sec and will be posting in my journal soon if you want to stalk. Gl to everyone!


----------



## prettynpink29

TurboTurtle- Yes I am:) 1st ever natural 2ww since we started TTC in Feb! CRAZY!!! How are you?? Haven't seen you on here in a couple days!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Totally exciting! I've been good. Work has been keeping me too busy to post much. Had to get a cervical biopsy, but everything came out ok. We get to officially ttc with help 2nd week of Sept. Pretty stoked.


----------



## 4boys1girl

PRETTY... you 're chart looks great. keep up the good work ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

I must admit...I am crushed :( Took test on Tues (10dpo), and BFN. But I figured it was still early so it didn't bother me too much. But I had some spotting and I took a test this am and again BFN. I was so hopeful before that :( This was my 13th cycle ttc, and first on clomid. I have been crying all morning. I just don't know if I can take this anymore.


----------



## daopdesign

alright ladies I finally got my Clomid today! FS told me to jus start taking it today without Provera, anybody else done that. All my hormone tests came back normal! He thinks having a baby already sorted them out.


----------



## scerena

Hey great news daopdesign! I'm sure you will get ur bfp very soon! My fs was going to do that with me but I started af that same day... So I have heard of it happening so don't worry too much :)

4boys1girl- aw ur not out just yet Hun fx'd 
X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been getting o pain already hope i am o early woopp x x x


----------



## messymommy

:hugs: for 4boys1girl I'm sorry.

This is my first month back on Clomid 50mg and hoping for the best. I'm in the dreaded 2ww and it's killing me!


----------



## prettynpink29

TurboTurtle- Why did you have a cervical biopsy?? I am glad that everything came out ok for you!!!:) YAY for officially TTC:happydance: You must be so excited!!!

4boys1girl- Thank You!!! My temp this morning is even higher, I can not believe it!!
So sorry about your BFN:( My first cycle on clomid I spotted for 2 days before I got a very very light AF.. I understand your frustration! Dont give up hope!!!:hugs:

Daopdesign- YAY for more clomid!!!! Are you currently on AF? I have never heard of clomid being given with out some kind of AF first! Very interesting!!! Good Luck!!

:hi: everyone that is new!!!:)

AFM: Today is 3dpo for me!!!! I start progesterone today and was pleasantly surprised that my temp went even higher this morning!!! I don't understand why my temps are so much higher this cycle then last? Could it be from my chemical? Or from a stronger ovulation? 
I have also have some very weird cramping!!! I was in tears last night it was so bad! It felt like it was coming from my cervix, not my uterus! Weird!! I just feel sore this morning, nothing else.. Hmmmm!!


----------



## wantabby

Pretty, according to my chart I am also 3 DPO! :flower:

When will you be testing? 

I am still leary of thinking I actually already O'd I am only on CD14..


----------



## cthomas

I've been taking Clomid 50mg for the past year and half. I have had 3 miscarriages with taking it. I have ovulated every month. I don't have an side effects besides not bringing home baby! It has gotten to the point of where I have seeked for a fertitly specialist. Im sure I don't have to describe the feeling month after month of not conceiving. Don't give up ladies!!!!! I conceived for the first time after 3 months of taking it. then other other 2 miscarriages were shortly after that. I haven't had another miscarriage since, but still hoping and determined that one day I will bring home baby! It has taken a toll on my husband and I, but we both are determine and aren't going to give up!!!


----------



## happycloud

Hi everyone! It's been a little while since I've been on here. Back to school and all that...new teaching job.
I'm 7dpo today. I've been proud of myself for not getting too crazy in the tww. I realized after last month's tww that all the symptoms in the world don't mean anything! So significantly less "symptoms" this month, so maybe that's good. 
Sorry for your BFN 4boys1girl :hugs:
Seems like so many of us are around the same place in our cycle!
I'm going to wait until Sunday 10dpo to test the first time.
Good luck all!
 



Attached Files:







7dpo.PNG
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies. I posted a question in the main thread and then wanted to ask you gals. If you failed to ovulate on clomid, what was your period like? I do not ovulate or have periods on my own, and this was my first cycle using clomid. I'm on CD31, and my day 21 bloods did not show ovulation. I stopped temping because I was upset and didn't want to think about it. However, I have now started spotting. I'm not sure if it's af coming, but I've had no symptoms that she's on her way. I'm trying not to get my hopes up that it's implantation bleeding. So, what were your periods like if you didn't ovulate on clomid? Thanks!


----------



## Lily7

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi ladies. I posted a question in the main thread and then wanted to ask you gals. If you failed to ovulate on clomid, what was your period like? I do not ovulate or have periods on my own, and this was my first cycle using clomid. I'm on CD31, and my day 21 bloods did not show ovulation. I stopped temping because I was upset and didn't want to think about it. However, I have now started spotting. I'm not sure if it's af coming, but I've had no symptoms that she's on her way. I'm trying not to get my hopes up that it's implantation bleeding. So, what were your periods like if you didn't ovulate on clomid? Thanks!

Hi, my doc told me if you have to ovulate to have a period so if no ovulation=no period.

I didn't ovulate on my first round of clomid so i had to take provera to induce a period, I am now on my second round.

If you think the spotting could lead into af then it is possible you have ovulated, just later than you thought you should have therefore 21 day bloods would be inacurate. 

Hope that makes sense! lol good luck either way :hugs:


----------



## shanda3124

Ok ladies i probably did something really bad! ha ha. well my OBGYN for some reason wanted me to keep trying with 50 mg after already 3 times failing to ovulate! so instead of trying to convince him to up it i just took matters into my own hands and lol filled it twice at the pharmacy! lol so now i can take 100 mg. i guess you can call me a clomid addict! any ladies go behind the doctors back? lol


----------



## Lily7

I am only on my second round but I would absolutely do the same in your shoes! good luck!! x


----------



## lindsayms05

Thanks Lily. I wasn't expecting to get af at all without inducing it, so I was shocked to be spotting. If I didn't ovulate, I thought maybe I could have some spotting or even a period just because the clomid made my hormones do some things they normally wouldn't have. It doesn't feel like af at all. I know it's a long shot but I'm really hoping it could be implantation bleeding. Anybody know how many days after implantation would be safe to test? I hate to test already and be disheartened by a negative!


----------



## Lily7

well good luck then lindsay, I hope it is IB for you, fingers crossed :)


----------



## SummerLily

lindsayms05 said:



> Hi ladies. I posted a question in the main thread and then wanted to ask you gals. If you failed to ovulate on clomid, what was your period like? I do not ovulate or have periods on my own, and this was my first cycle using clomid. I'm on CD31, and my day 21 bloods did not show ovulation. I stopped temping because I was upset and didn't want to think about it. However, I have now started spotting. I'm not sure if it's af coming, but I've had no symptoms that she's on her way. I'm trying not to get my hopes up that it's implantation bleeding. So, what were your periods like if you didn't ovulate on clomid? Thanks!

when i had periods before clomid they always came on the same day bang on and always started heavy . but since taking clomid every month that ive had a period ( and unsucessfull ovulation as far as im aware ) ive spotted a couple of days before and then it starts as a light period only lasting 3-4 days . xx


----------



## scerena

Shanda3124- yep me lol! I'm meant to wait until after Xmas to carry on taking clomid after my lap but sod it I'm taking my left over clomid for the next two cycles once af gets here :) gl Hun!

Lindsayms05- good luck Hun! I hope you get a bfp!

Summerlily- my periods are never really that heavy on clomid either sometimes I only fill a 1/2 pads (sorry if tmi) I have quite light periods now :)

Lily7- hey Hun how's things with you? Feels like I haven't spoke to you in ages! Xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Hello girls I'm after some love as very down in the dumps today. I met with NHS fs on monday (cd17) and had bloods and a scan. Scan showed only one big-ish follicle, but even that was only 9mm. So I was sent away and told to come back today cd21, and if it was big enough they were going to give me a trigger shot....I went and nothing :'( I know it shouldn't be a shock but I was willing that follicle to grow with all my heart.

That's us at the 1 year ttc mark, and I'm still not even ovulating. I know people try for a lot longer but I just don't feel strong enough today. It's literally breaking my heart.

Sorry to moan girls....I've been trying so hard recently to stay positive but I know you all understand better than anyone. xxx


----------



## Lily7

justwantababy - BIG HUGS!!!! Your welcome to come on here and blow off steam any time, i am sorry about your follicle, I was the same last cycle and didn't ovulate xx

Hi Scerena, I am fine thankyou, cd5 today, no side effects from the clomid, I am scared because I didn't have any side effects last time and it didn't work so am thinking the same thing but trying to stay positive. what cd are you now? xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Thanks Lily, you are lovely. Have calmed down a bit now...it's so tough emotionally. You can't help but hope then bam it all goes out the window. Still, just got to dry your eyes and give yourself a shake-onwards and upwards to next cycle though I guess :) 

CD5-9 yay for you! Is your scan on cd13 again?
xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Ooops...double post


----------



## Lily7

Hi just wantababy - awk thankyou, well we are all here for the same reason and to help each other through, I do know how you feel. I am taking 100mg this time days 2-6, I am on cd5 now and don't feel any different! I have my scan next Wednesday cd10, if he tells me this time them clomid has not worked again I will be in exactly the same frame of mind as you and this conversation will be happening only the other way round! 

I never thought ttc would be this hard on us all xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Tryin this one more time please!!: :hi: I did my first round of clomid 50mg cd3-7. I'm on metformin too for pcos I dont get my temps though because it dropped one day to normal pre o temps and then jumped to .8 higher to post o temps. now I haven't been sleeping well which is a post o thing too. I'm worried we missed our shot...what are your thought?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my opk is getting there think its a early o hers a pic sorry its a bit blurry cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0247.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Justwantababy

Fingers crossed for you honey! Hope you get good news next Wed.

I know it sounds a bit mental but I went Google daft last night and read that a hot water bottle on your tum and/or elevating your legs high for 20mins a day helps follicles to grow by increasing blood supply to the ovaries. Maybe worth a try? I know I sound like a crazy ttc'er....but let's face it I probably am!


----------



## Justwantababy

GdaneMom4now said:


> Tryin this one more time please!!: :hi: I did my first round of clomid 50mg cd3-7. I'm on metformin too for pcos I dont get my temps though because it dropped one day to normal pre o temps and then jumped to .8 higher to post o temps. now I haven't been sleeping well which is a post o thing too. I'm worried we missed our shot...what are your thought?

Hey hon don't really know what that could be....it would be very early for ov. I see from your chart you bd'd on cd7 pm....if your chart is showing ov you could have caught with that. Do you always temp at regular times?

I guess just keep on charting to see if your temp stays up, and bd'ing....and hoping for the best :dust:


----------



## prettynpink29

Wantabby- YAY!!! We are both 4dpo today!! I am going to test sept 1st and 10dpo:) What about you??

Happycloud- Hello!! I am glad you are back!!!:) Your chart looks good!

Lily7- How are you? You are lucky to not feel any symptoms!!! And I dont think that it means it is not working, all of our bodies are different!!:) Think positive!!:) 

SummerLily- When did you start your 3rd round of clomid? Have you Od yet?

Justwantababy- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry:( 

GdaneMom4now- Good Luck on your first round!! My chart is a bit of a rollercoaster this cycle. You can take a look if you want, it is in my siggy:) 

Caz & bob- Your opk is looking good!!!

Scerena- I don't know what thread to talk to you on!!! LOL

cthomas & lindsayms05 & shanda3124 &- Welcome!!! :hi: 


AFM: today is 4dpo and my temp is a little bit higher than yesterday:) This 2ww, is a whole lot different then my 2ww with clomid! Very strange!


----------



## wantabby

PrettynPink29 ~ I have my CD21 blood work on Sept 1st (10 dpo as you know) So if the results come back good andn my symptoms continue to grow I will test then.. so around 11-13 DPO..If I can hold out that long:haha: Have you been having any symptoms??:flower:


----------



## prettynpink29

wantabby said:


> PrettynPink29 ~ I have my CD21 blood work on Sept 1st (10 dpo as you know) So if the results come back good andn my symptoms continue to grow I will test then.. so around 11-13 DPO..If I can hold out that long:haha: Have you been having any symptoms??:flower:

YAY!!! LOL! I am trying my hardest not to symptom spot! This time when I got my +opks and 2 days following, my boobs and nipples were soooooo sensitive and that has finally gone away! LOL 2dpo I had some major cramping in the evening, but it wasn't in my uterus, it felt like it was around my cervix.. But nothing else really! My cervix is closed but still kind of soft and high. And my temps are high so that is good! How about you?? Andy symptoms yet LOL


----------



## wantabby

prettynpink29 said:


> wantabby said:
> 
> 
> PrettynPink29 ~ I have my CD21 blood work on Sept 1st (10 dpo as you know) So if the results come back good andn my symptoms continue to grow I will test then.. so around 11-13 DPO..If I can hold out that long:haha: Have you been having any symptoms??:flower:
> 
> YAY!!! LOL! I am trying my hardest not to symptom spot! This time when I got my +opks and 2 days following, my boobs and nipples were soooooo sensitive and that has finally gone away! LOL 2dpo I had some major cramping in the evening, but it wasn't in my uterus, it felt like it was around my cervix.. But nothing else really! My cervix is closed but still kind of soft and high. And my temps are high so that is good! How about you?? Andy symptoms yet LOLClick to expand...

I am trying not to symptom spot either, but they keep jumping out at me! :dohh:lol! 
I have been having cramps for the past 24 hours.. more noticeable at night when I'm in bed. I had a bad night sleep last night. I would wake up every few hours and be sweating, uncover doze off and be freezing 30 min later.. cover up.. hot.. so on and so forth.. I think it threw my temp off, so I disregarded it on my FF. I have had a strange symptom it may be TMI :blush:, but when I have to have a BM I have a lot more pressure before I go, it is actually kind of painful. I get like that usually before my :witch: So I'm confused by that.:shrug: My boobs have been itching, and kinda tingly. (tingly normal/itchy isn't) I have also had slight nausea.. I don't know if my "symptoms" are due to progesterone increase, or a possible bundle.. I am just trying to be patient until Sept 1st.. :coffee: My cervix is also High,Medium, and closed. FX'd for you!! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Justwantababy- aw Hun I knownthat feeling too well they said the same to me Hun last round *hugs*

Lily7- Hun don't worry I had loads of side effects first round and didn't ovulate so indent think side effects indicate ovulation or anything :) and I'm cd25 Hun just want to get on my clomid!

GdaneMum4now- I'm a newbie in temping so I wouldn't have a clue- are you not using opks? Gl Hun!

Caz & bob- yay hopefully the next couple of days :)

Prettynpink- any thread Hun we are writing on both threads together aren't we lol! But next round it will be this thread :)
So me u and justwantababy are all on the same cd then? :)
Xx


----------



## scerena

**I mean me you and WANTABBY are all on the same cd sorry not justwantababy**


----------



## Lily7

Hey thanks girls, yeah trying to stay positive

caz - opk is deff getting there! And I am looking on my phone too, I bet it is a better pic on laptop

I will deffo be trying the hot water bottle trick justwantababy - thanks for sharing your find on google!

Welcome to the new girls to the thread

sorry if I missed anyone - I'm on my fone x


----------



## messymommy

I got my CD21 progesterone results yesterday. It was 16.2 which is the exact same it was the very first month I took clomid. I was off it last cycle for the HSG testing so this is like round 1 again and my result is the same. How crazy is that???


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good luck girls in your tww! Scerena: I'm not using opks I'm using cbfm

I'll be like quadruple posting this on other threads I'm A post of but I got a high today!!! Cd12 I might cry...do you know this is the earliest I o since ttc by a ton! Omg I can't believe it! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: I never thought I would be so emotional with ovulating this early. I hope this works. Oh how I hope this works. What an amazing birthday present that would be. Okay....happy tear s got me:cry::happydance: we dtd yesterday morning..take a day off and start in again tomorrow? On my first round of clomid 50mg cd3-7. Metformin also


----------



## scerena

Good luck GdaneMum4now :) I hope it's just taken you one round of clomid :) xx


----------



## daopdesign

Ladies, I'm on the 4th day of taking 50mg and I feel so bloody moody! Everything is really pissing me off and I don't know why! Urghhhhh. Damn hormones.


----------



## scerena

Aw don't worry! On my first round i had mad mood swings! X


----------



## daopdesign

thank you :) I have had this before but it just amazes me how much I notice it more now that I'm much more in tune with my body and self. Even if you tell yourself everythings OK and there is nothing to stress about it doesn't help does it lol x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I was super moody too. And thanks scerena!


----------



## myvirgoways

I'm brand new to this site and was curious if anyone is taking Clomid to lengthen her luteal phase? And if so, if there has been any successes? I'm on my first round of Clomid and actually ovulated later than normal (normal is day 18) and this month was closer to day 22. Now I feel very crampy and think I am starting to spot (I'm about six days post ovulation), so I feel like the Clomid didn't help me this cycle to lengthen my luteal phase, which tends to hover around 9 or ten days. Thanks ladies! =)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

myvirgoways said:


> I'm brand new to this site and was curious if anyone is taking Clomid to lengthen her luteal phase? And if so, if there has been any successes? I'm on my first round of Clomid and actually ovulated later than normal (normal is day 18) and this month was closer to day 22. Now I feel very crampy and think I am starting to spot (I'm about six days post ovulation), so I feel like the Clomid didn't help me this cycle to lengthen my luteal phase, which tends to hover around 9 or ten days. Thanks ladies! =)

Use b100 complex. Mine was 9-10 days now my last was 13 days...


----------



## myvirgoways

How many cycles did you take the B100 before you noticed the difference? Thanks!


----------



## pink mum

hi scerene,mjoining ur thread again after a clomid breaak


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Hi Ladies,

I am on my first cycle of clomid, and had a positive OPK (digital) 2 days after stopping it.

Has anyone had this before - and was it just high levels of hormones from the tablets working, rather than ovulation?

I heard that it takes 5-9 days after last tablet to ovulate on average, so figured the test must be a false positive?

Any advice would be great!!

Good luck everyone.

xx


----------



## scerena

Pink mum- yay :) I'm cd27 so I will be on clomid again as soon as af arrives :)

Bumblebeettc1- what cd did you take your clomid? And I'm not sure what day do you usually ovulate off clomid?

Myvirgoways- sorry I cannot help but I'm sure GdaneMum4now will give you all the info you need, welcome!
X


----------



## bumblebeettc1

This is my first month taking it as have very long irregular cycles, and doc doesn't think I ovulate very often without it, so not really able to say when I ''normally'' ovulate.

I was told to take it straight away this month as soon as prescribed (which turned out to be CD9), and then next month if it doesnt work to take it CD2-6.

I am now on CD16, so its all a bit weird this month, but it was negative today, which is 3 days after clomid stopped, so not sure whether i've ovulated yet or not!!??

Thanks.
xx


----------



## prettynpink29

GdaneMom4now said:


> Good luck girls in your tww! Scerena: I'm not using opks I'm using cbfm
> 
> I'll be like quadruple posting this on other threads I'm A post of but I got a high today!!! Cd12 I might cry...do you know this is the earliest I o since ttc by a ton! Omg I can't believe it! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: I never thought I would be so emotional with ovulating this early. I hope this works. Oh how I hope this works. What an amazing birthday present that would be. Okay....happy tear s got me:cry::happydance: we dtd yesterday morning..take a day off and start in again tomorrow? On my first round of clomid 50mg cd3-7. Metformin also


Hello GdaneMom4now!!!

I am NOT trying to put you down, but would like to tell you my experience with cbfm while taking clomid.. Sometimes clomid can mess up the monitor because clomid affects your estrogen levels. Last cycle when I used it I got low from cd6-9 and then high from cd7-18(when I stopped using it). I never got my peak!!:( I was monitored with ultrasound, so I know I did in fact ovulate on cd16. If I weren't obsessing and so excited, I probably would have missed my surge. But I got my +cbd smiley face on cd14. Like I said, I am not trying to put you down, but if I were you I think you should use a back up opk for this first round to see if the monitor will work for you on clomid!
GOOD LUCK!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls, hope everyone is well, Hi and welcome to the new girls to the thread, I am cd7 today....praying and hoping I will be lucky...lots and lots of baby dust to all x


----------



## lindsayms05

Fx for you Lily!! :dust:

Just an update on me. I had what I thought might have been IB 3 days ago. I tested yesterday morning and bfn. I didn't test this morning, and hoping to hold off on testing until tomorrow morning. I have only sporadically temped this month, but my temps the last 3 days have been significantly higher than all others previously. If I get bfn tomorrow, I'm not even going to think about testing again until next week. By next week, it should be long enough to give me a definite answer! Good luck to everyone!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lily7

thank you lindsay, good luck to you, I will have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Girls!!!!

Today is 6dpo for me!!! :happydance: you could say that I am a just a little bit excited:) I find myself not excited to test though.. I am not sure why... Maybe because the last two cycles I have had chemicals and have gotten excited only to be let down :shrug: who knows... But my temp this morning was the highest it has EVER been!! Crazy! And although I am trying not to symptom spot, I have noticed an increase in CM and little twinges here and there.. And a weird like icy/hot feeling in my abdomen.. Almost like I have done a bunch of sit ups, but I haven't! LOL Guess this next week should tell!!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## lindsayms05

Good luck pretty! Fx! :dust:


----------



## Hannah814

GdaneMom4now said:


> Good luck girls in your tww! Scerena: I'm not using opks I'm using cbfm
> 
> I'll be like quadruple posting this on other threads I'm A post of but I got a high today!!! Cd12 I might cry...do you know this is the earliest I o since ttc by a ton! Omg I can't believe it! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: I never thought I would be so emotional with ovulating this early. I hope this works. Oh how I hope this works. What an amazing birthday present that would be. Okay....happy tear s got me:cry::happydance: we dtd yesterday morning..take a day off and start in again tomorrow? On my first round of clomid 50mg cd3-7. Metformin also

Hi gdanemom4now

I suffer pcos aswell. I used cbfm and all it did for me is give me 20 days of highs and no peak. I used it for a year and even invested in a second as I was worried I was missing ovulation as some of my cycles were so long. Anyway, the day I actually ovulated and became pregnant neither monitor picked up my peak. It's something to do with your hormones with pcos. 

I'm Was also taking metformin and clomid. 3rd round of clomid @150mg and 2000mg of metformin was the key for me. 

Seriously though please do not rely on the mo Kyle especially if you suffer pcos. 

Xxx


----------



## Lily7

good luck pretty!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hannah814 said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> Good luck girls in your tww! Scerena: I'm not using opks I'm using cbfm
> 
> I'll be like quadruple posting this on other threads I'm A post of but I got a high today!!! Cd12 I might cry...do you know this is the earliest I o since ttc by a ton! Omg I can't believe it! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: I never thought I would be so emotional with ovulating this early. I hope this works. Oh how I hope this works. What an amazing birthday present that would be. Okay....happy tear s got me:cry::happydance: we dtd yesterday morning..take a day off and start in again tomorrow? On my first round of clomid 50mg cd3-7. Metformin also
> 
> Hi gdanemom4now
> 
> I suffer pcos aswell. I used cbfm and all it did for me is give me 20 days of highs and no peak. I used it for a year and even invested in a second as I was worried I was missing ovulation as some of my cycles were so long. Anyway, the day I actually ovulated and became pregnant neither monitor picked up my peak. It's something to do with your hormones with pcos.
> 
> I'm Was also taking metformin and clomid. 3rd round of clomid @150mg and 2000mg of metformin was the key for me.
> 
> Seriously though please do not rely on the mo Kyle especially if you suffer pcos.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Thanks...I also chart so my last peak was confirmed by my chart. Plus I'm getting progesterone checked too. Thanks for your concern girls!


----------



## ann89

When you take a opk on a day you take clomid.. how should a opk turn out to look?

I'm on cd 7 and on my 3rd day of clomid.. and I took a opk this morning.. and you could barly see the 2nd line. And I thought you usually get false postives on clomdi?


----------



## caz & bob

if you use opks why on clomid it will give you a false reading hun you should use opks 4 days after your last pill x x xx


----------



## scerena

Don't worry ann- I get negatives (just faint lines) yours will probably progress mine use to get darker an darker and sometimes just faint lines then BAM a positive :)
Xx


----------



## daopdesign

ann89 - Interesting question and I did in fact today (4th day taking 50mg) do a LH test and the result was a negative so I don't think yet my lh is as high as it will be in 2 weeks once the Clomid has had time to do it's thing. 

Not everyone gets those false positives so thank yourself lucky. I really did test for the hell of it lol. Start testing about a week after your last pill but remember it can take up to 3 weeks after the last pill to ovulate. I always ovulated late on it.


----------



## scerena

Daopdesign is very right I usually start testing from about 4 days after my last clomid pill :) x


----------



## ann89

caz & bob said:


> if you use opks why on clomid it will give you a false reading hun you should use opks 4 days after your last pill x x xx

That's what I thought.. but I thought they would be false postives and not false negatives.


----------



## daopdesign

ann89 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> if you use opks why on clomid it will give you a false reading hun you should use opks 4 days after your last pill x x xx
> 
> That's what I thought.. but I thought they would be false postives and not false negatives.Click to expand...

At the end of the day you shouldn't even be testing whilst taking the Clomid. I have never heard of anyone whilst on it ovulating! I am a poas addict :wacko: haha

4-5 days after your last pill start testing, don't waste your tests but more than likely you'll also become a poas addict :haha:


----------



## ann89

Thanks for the replys ladies! I'll keep taking them and see how they progress.


----------



## daopdesign

Hey ann89 we're actually pretty close in terms of cycle days. You started on CD5 22nd and I started CD2 on 25th. My doc tells me to take it so early as I don't ever ger a proper period, usually just a couple of days. Good luck and keep us all posted! I will start testing my surge from Monday 5th but will more than likely do a couple for the hell of it.


----------



## ann89

daopdesign said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> if you use opks why on clomid it will give you a false reading hun you should use opks 4 days after your last pill x x xx
> 
> That's what I thought.. but I thought they would be false postives and not false negatives.Click to expand...
> 
> At the end of the day you shouldn't even be testing whilst taking the Clomid. I have never heard of anyone whilst on it ovulating! I am a poas addict :wacko: haha
> 
> 4-5 days after your last pill start testing, don't waste your tests but more than likely you'll also become a poas addict :haha:Click to expand...

I knew I was going to be ovulating while taking clomid.. But I've heared of so many people say you get false postives while on clomid. That's why you should wait a few days till you start testing. And I could barly see the 2nd line while on the day I took clomid. Which to me was weird.. so what I've heared everyone else saying that they got false postives if you take a opk to close when your on clomid.. So I thought the 2nd line would be a little bit more visable.. if most people get false postives.

I used to be a poas addict.. But then with pcos.. I NEVER get postives.. and kind of gave up. And this is my first clomid cycle. So the poas addiction is comming back knowing I may finially ovulate.


----------



## pink mum

i feel yukky when take so many tablets,specially multivit,


----------



## daopdesign

Didn't want to open another thread and wanted to ask how many of you ladies with PCOS had blood tests back that were completely in the normal range? I was soo shocked last week, I could even see on the screen next to me the 'normal' ranges my FS was comparing. We compared 2005 and they were way off scale. He said already having a baby can make a huge difference. I just hope that I'm not ruining my chances taking Clomid but then again if I'm not having periods what chance have I got!


----------



## MaybeBaybe

Hi Im new to this site, Im on my second round of 50 MG of clomid, I definately ovulated my first round but we did not get pregnant, according to my FF chart Im 3 DPO now. I havent been able to find anyone else going through the same things as me so Im never sure whats normal and whats not.:shrug:


----------



## katiedidd91

Starting clomid days 5-9 50 mg, can't wait!


----------



## scerena

Welcome maybebaybe and kayiedidd91 :) you will get a load of support from this thread :) how long have you both been ttc?

Daopdesign- sorry I'm having a dumb moment! Are your levels normal now or were normal before? And I'm not sure about my levels all I know is I hardly get af, I hope someone can answer your question hun

Xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey girls! Good luck to pretty and Lindsay, and anyone else in the tww!

I'm counting the days till my next appointment on Thursday....assuming I haven't grown the perfect follicle by then I'm hoping they'll give me more provera ready to start 150mg clomid. Have also got my HSG appt thru for the 15th Sept yay! Can't wait. Apparently you're more fertile for the months following the procedure, so hoping I can get ovulating in time to take advantage!

I'm also thinking I might make an appointment with an acupuncturist....does any one else go? Just want to feel I'm doing all I can.


----------



## Lily7

good luck for your appt on thursday, i have my appt on wednesday, grow follies grow!!


----------



## prettynpink29

:hi: Girls!!!
I hope everyone is doing good! I am having a hard time keeping track of who is at what point in there cycle! I wish we had our calendar back!! 
Good luck if you are taking clomid pills!
Good luck if you are waiting for a scan!
Good luck if you have ovulated!!
Good luck if you are in the 2ww!!:) 
:haha:

Just a little update from me! Today I am 7dpo and I have temp dip!!! Could it be implantation? My temps are still high, but definitely a nice dip. My chart is in my siggy:) I can not wait for 2maro morning to come to see if my temp rises again.


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaw hon I really hope clomid works for you this month. Grow little follies GROW! I'm not holding out much hope for my follicles this month, since I'm already on cd24....I probably just should have asked to start progesterone last week, but I was a wee bit upset on the day, not really up for talking.

Fertility friend is saying I ov'd on cd18....but I had a few drinks on Friday and Saturday so I think that's confused it. If the scans showed nothing was going on i'm more inclined to believe that


----------



## Justwantababy

Pretty just read your post....aaaaargh exciting! :happydance: Hope it's implantation! Apparently pineapple helps implantation - could just be an old wives tale but couldn't hurt to crack open the del monte :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

Justwantababy said:


> Pretty just read your post....aaaaargh exciting! :happydance: Hope it's implantation! Apparently pineapple helps implantation - could just be an old wives tale but couldn't hurt to crack open the del monte :rofl:


LOL!!! I HATE pineapple!!! But I have heard that also! Guess I will tell OH to bring me home some and do the "plug your nose" and swallow trick!!! LOL 
:rofl: :rofl:
Anything is worth a try for a baby, rite! LOL


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh no!! Well I'm making no promises....it could just be some crazy myth spread by women sent mad by ttc....like myself! I'm sure there have been plenty healthy babies born to non-pineapple eaters...I wouldn't worry love!


----------



## we can't wait

Hey ladies, I am not currently on Clomid... just wanted to pop in and tell you all not to give up! My clomid journey:
October 2008 - Began TTC.
May 2010 - First round of clomid (50mg). Didn't ovulate.
June '10 - Second round of clomid (100mg). Ovulated, but low progesterone levels.
July '10- Third round of clomid (150mg). Ovulated, but BFN.
Aug '10 - Fourth round of clomid (150mg). Ovulated, but BFN.
Sept '10 - Fifth round of clomid (150mg). Ovulated.
October 19, 2010 -- My first ever BFP, Two years after we started trying! :D 

So, it may take a while... but don't give up! You may not conceive off of clomid on the first cycle... I had pretty much lost hope by my fifth cycle. I thought it was hopeless.. but miracles do happen! Just stay positive, and hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

:haha:!!! Well I think that anything is worth a try at this point! I already called OH:)
Is there anything else to eat/drink/take?:)


----------



## wantabby

Welcome to all the new girls!! :kiss:

Pretty ~ Your chart is looking fab! Hopefully the drop is your Implant Dip!! Have you had any other symptoms?? :hugs:

Well today is 7DPO, my chart has me a tad confused, but I woke up 2 hours early than normal on Sat && Sun & my temps were low, I still have my crosshairs on FF so I'm not fretting over it! Other than that I have had some symptoms.. Cramping in the ovary region (both sides)Bloated/gassy, Hot flashes mostly at night but sometimes during the day. Slight headaches past two days, boobs getting increasingly sore, && I've been so tired!! My CP/CM has pretty well stayed high, medium, and closed my CM has been creamy/watery..I know some of these "symptoms" are probably related to the Clomid I took, but I'm praying this is it! I had three people ask me if I was preggo yesterday so I'm hoping they know something I don't.. lol!! :thumbup:

So I'm waiting till Thurs CD21/10DPO for my progesterone level check.. :coffee:


----------



## Justwantababy

Not that I know of....here's some babydust tho :dust: 

Was your doctor planning to monitor your progesterone levels with your next pregnancy? Or am I getting mixed up with someone else? 

Good luck hon xxx


----------



## MaybeBaybe

Ive been TTC for about a year and a half now. On my second round of clomid 50 Mg's
I have PCOS so Im also on 2000 mg of Metformin, Ive lost 20 pounds and from my last ultrasound have very few cysts currently. But I was not ovulating on my own consistantly so we started clomid, first month I had a clear temp shift showing I ovulated, this month however My chart seems a bit ambiguous to me! It looks like I geared up for O but it didnt happen.


----------



## messymommy

So I couldn't wait and did a fmu test. Just a cheapy wondfo strip and it was a BFN like I figured. It's still early but with the way things have been going for me in all other parts of life lately I can see this month being another BFN. I need to get my attitude back to positive. I am not really symptom spotting but I have been super mean/anxious and sad for the last week. The sides of my bbs also hurt and when I took off my bra last night I really noticed my nipples HURT. They've been sticking out a lot the last 2 days also and they're normally smooth. Sorry for the bbs talk but hey..they could be symptoms.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi! i recently asked "does clomid delay your period?" I am still wondering bc AF should have been here Thursday but never showed. I took 3 hpts and all bfn. the lastest was sunday at 16dpo. i have had the teeniest bit of brown spotting and my cervix feels like its puckered up tight. So, I can only thiink its the clomid that did it. I ovulated and my progesterone levels were 23.49 on cd24. Anyone ever hhad a delay like this and what was the cause?


----------



## Lily7

i hope you are pregnant and it just isnt showing up yet, good luck :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi all! I took clomid 50 cd3-7 this cycle. I O'd on cd 15. 8 am about 17dpo and my temps are still up but no AF. Also 3 hpts were negative. I have had scant creay light brown spotting on and off but thats all. And cervix feels puckered tight. I was wondering if clomid is the cause of a delayed AF. if so, when will it resume normal? this is frustrating bc i want to move onto the next cycle.


----------



## 4boys1girl

sorry i didnt know my post showed the first time i thouught it got deleted


----------



## Lily7

no problem, i cant explain where af is, i hope this is it for you, fingers crossed!


----------



## EJPerkins

we can't wait said:


> Hey ladies, I am not currently on Clomid... just wanted to pop in and tell you all not to give up! My clomid journey:
> October 2008 - Began TTC.
> May 2010 - First round of clomid (50mg). Didn't ovulate.
> June '10 - Second round of clomid (100mg). Ovulated, but low progesterone levels.
> July '10- Third round of clomid (150mg). Ovulated, but BFN.
> Aug '10 - Fourth round of clomid (150mg). Ovulated, but BFN.
> Sept '10 - Fifth round of clomid (150mg). Ovulated.
> October 19, 2010 -- My first ever BFP, Two years after we started trying! :D
> 
> So, it may take a while... but don't give up! You may not conceive off of clomid on the first cycle... I had pretty much lost hope by my fifth cycle. I thought it was hopeless.. but miracles do happen! Just stay positive, and hang in there. :hugs:

Im kind of in the same boat as u, Im on my 7th round of clomid, but it hasnt worked very well for me. i only O once on it. i think this will be my last for awhile, need to move on w somethin else.. hoping for a :bfp: this round..


----------



## messymommy

@4boys1girl...I think I'd ask for a blood test because that's a really great progesterone number and brownish spotting could be a normal thing for you with pregnancy this round. In my experience, I am more guaranteed to get my period with the clomid. I always get one but with clomid I know right when, like clockwork. I sure hope you're pregnant and it's just a sneaky baby hiding from the test sticks. Maybe try a different brand?


----------



## Lily7

good luck ejperkins


----------



## messymommy

So here is a Clomid question for you ladies: Which is better, CD3-7 or CD 5-9? I bet this has been asked before but there are so many pages here I couldn't pin point where it would be with a search. I currently have been taking 50mg on CD 5-9 and a good CD21 for me is 16.2 apparently and nothing higher. Any help would be great. I do not have PCOS. I think I had weak ovulation.


----------



## Lily7

hi messymommy, sorry i do not know, i think the earlier you take it the more follicles produced and the later you take it the better quality follicles are produced......someone should be able to clarify that though.

i am on days 2-6


----------



## 4boys1girl

messymommy ... thanks for replying! I am going for bloodwork tomorrow, but i dont think I am preggo. I used the IC on 10dp, a new choice dollar store test on 12dpo(which looked neg then ?posit, then neg again so i thought it may be evap)., then used FRER on 16dpo and neg. I always ovulate even without clomid, but my progesteorne not usually high enough. this cycle it was so i had my hopes up, but not now. just coonfused. after my bloods tomorrow they will advise me what to do.


----------



## messymommy

Well I am wishing you lots of luck and sending prayers and babydust your way.


----------



## MaybeBaybe

Does anyone here chart?
I have a question about my chart that doctor has me keep to make sure the clomid makes me O...
My coverline is 97.7, I dipped at 97.2 on CD18 and rose up to 97.9 CD19 and 98.0 CD20 than Cd21 and CD22 were both back to 97.9.
Im worried that my body geared up to O and than didnt. Im on 50 mg again because doctor wouldnt up my dose since I Od first round of clomid at 50 mg, is it possible that it would work one round than not the second round? also just adding in if it helps the onyl diffrence is Ive stopped drinking and lost 3 more pounds, and am eating better and took a multi vitamen. Please help????


----------



## myvirgoways

@4boys1girl - I am on clomid for a similar reason and would love to hear your story. My 7 DPO test the first time was 7.7 and my doc said she wanted to see it above 10. The issue I have is that my luteal phase hovers around 9-10 days. So that's why my doc presribed the clomid. I took 50mg this month and am waiting to see if it worked! Hope you get some good news this week! :thumbup:




4boys1girl said:


> messymommy ... thanks for replying! I am going for bloodwork tomorrow, but i dont think I am preggo. I used the IC on 10dp, a new choice dollar store test on 12dpo(which looked neg then ?posit, then neg again so i thought it may be evap)., then used FRER on 16dpo and neg. I always ovulate even without clomid, but my progesteorne not usually high enough. this cycle it was so i had my hopes up, but not now. just coonfused. after my bloods tomorrow they will advise me what to do.


----------



## scerena

We can't wait- thanks for your success stories give us all hope and your baby is gorgeous congratulations :)

Lily- hope you have some nice sized follicles Hun :)

Prettynpink- sounds good Hun fx'd tightly for you :)

4boys1girl- good luck with your blood tests update us as soon as you know Hunni :)
X


----------



## daopdesign

scerena said:


> Welcome maybebaybe and kayiedidd91 :) you will get a load of support from this thread :) how long have you both been ttc?
> 
> Daopdesign- sorry I'm having a dumb moment! Are your levels normal now or were normal before? And I'm not sure about my levels all I know is I hardly get af, I hope someone can answer your question hun
> 
> Xx

Yes my blood results last month revealed all my hormone levels from lh, progestorone etc were all in the normal range but back in 2005 the results revealed different results. Weird, my doc said looking at them now he wouldn't say I had PCOS but I know for a fact I have. This condition is so complex!


----------



## daopdesign

messymommy - I take Clomid CD 2-6 because my AF whilst on it is usally only a couple maybe 3 days max. I have no idea if taking it sooner produces more follicols and CD5-9 produces healthier eggs. But, I have read this also but really not sure if it's true.


----------



## prettynpink29

Lily- Good Luck on your scan!!! I hope you get wonderful news!!!

4boys1girl- Good Luck on your bloodwork!!! Let us know what they say!

daopdesign-How are you today?

Wantabby- Thank You!!! You symptoms sound promising! Really the only 2 symptoms I have had the last few days is little twinges here and there in my lower stomach and horrible bloating!! I have never been this bloated in my life! I hade hot flashes while on clomid and headaches, but was absolutely dryer then dry! No CM whatsoever! 

:hi: everyone that is new!! WELCOME to our wonderful thread!!!

My temp is higher this morning than yesterday morning!!! It could actually mean implantation now!!! :happydance: I am 8 dpo today and was gonna test at 10dpo, but I feel myself &#8220;chickening out:&#8221; because I just don&#8217;t want to see a big fat BFN:(


----------



## scerena

Girls Im around 7-9dpo
been getting faint bfp's but hard to get a good pic of...

Can you all have a look in the pregancncy test forum with the thread titled-
I think I just have line eye lol! TWEAKERS WELCOME- 8 & 9DPO 

and tell me what you think please its really hard to get a good pic of the tests but Ive just added new ic tests... I swear there is a faint line on it?
xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh scerena!! I've just had a look and I'm really not sure. But I so want it to be for you. You'll know best, and the fact your mum said. Hold your pee and test again! Really really good luck honey xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

And Pretty...I don't know where you get your willpower from! I'd be peeing on sticks left right and centre!!

Lily...good luck for your scan tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you - make sure you let us know how you get on xx


----------



## scerena

Justwantababy- thanks hun I hope it is the lines look better in real life- Im hoping anyway I hope it isnt line eye I really do... x


----------



## wantabby

So I have had an eventful morning... 

I went to sleep last night and was having slight pain in my pelvic region, when I woke up this morning I had a huge temp dip (FF took my crosshairs away) :cry: I was also having bad pain my pelvic area again. So I called my doc and he told me to come get a pelvic/vag ultrasound. So I went and got them done, when I was getting it done he was called for surgery... So now I may have to wait till tomm to figure out what is going on!! 

I'm wondering if I am just having severe ovulation pain, or if it was a cyst rupture.. ahh I'm so ready to know!! I have noticed some ewcm this afternoon, so it may just be ovulation.. I guess I'll be :sex: for the next few days just incase.. Has anyone here ever experianced this while on clomid???


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Ughhhh I finally got to feeling better after my stomach flu/food poisoning whatever it was and I think i have a UTI/bladder infection now. FML. And my sister is a complete bitch. Another high again today on my CBFM. I'm wondering if I should disregard that 98.5 temp when I was sick....even so, my temp was 97.8 today so I don't know if I should even look at my chart this month.


----------



## messymommy

Well so far all my tests have been BFNs. I know it's still early but I really think my symptoms are once again all in my head. I am thinking about asking the doctor if I could have a 100mg of clomid instead of 50mg. I did ovulate as my progesterone on CD21 was 16.2 but why isn't it working???? That's the question we all ask...


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Girls,

I feel like crap today!! SO incredible nauseous since this morning and dizzy:( I don't know if I have caught a flu bug:(.. I haven't gotten sick, just feel terrible like I am going to every 5 mins!! Today I am 9dpo and I will be testing tomorrow at 10dpo! Ughhhhhhhh!!! Yuck!! I feel:sick: and literally feel green in the face!!!


----------



## binksmommy

prettynpink29 said:


> Hello Girls,
> 
> I feel like crap today!! SO incredible nauseous since this morning and dizzy:( I don't know if I have caught a flu bug:(.. I haven't gotten sick, just feel terrible like I am going to every 5 mins!! Today I am 9dpo and I will be testing tomorrow at 10dpo! Ughhhhhhhh!!! Yuck!! I feel:sick: and literally feel green in the face!!!

Sorry you feel bad :hugs: Hope your test is pos tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## binksmommy

Will be joining Clomid Club in Sept! CD 1 today .. clomid scheduled for cd3-cd7!! G'luck to all you ladies!!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi all! Update .... BFN! I did expect it though, since I had spotting. Blood test on Tuesday confirmed negative, then AF arrived HEAVY Tuesday night :( I hate her! So, after an unusually loooonnnng cycle, back to my CLOMID tomorrow. PS, we FINALLY got power back today, since Hurricane Irene. Hope you are all doing great!
;) Kat


----------



## Justwantababy

binksmommy said:


> Will be joining Clomid Club in Sept! CD 1 today .. clomid scheduled for cd3-cd7!! G'luck to all you ladies!!

Woop! :happydance: Welcome!


----------



## Lily7

I had my scan tonight (cd10) and it looks like i was wrong! he thinks i am going to ovulate!! i only have one follicle and it is 13mm my lining looks good at 7mm.

So if we are lucky and conceive......we will be able to say we seen our baby as a follicle! lol

good luck everyone!

xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh Lily how exciting!! Are they scanning you again or going to trigger shot you?

Mega excited for you!! Let the :sex: begin!


----------



## scerena

Hi all! Havent read through all the posts but hope you are all doing well?

And yay lily :) Im so happy for you hunni

Pretty- your symptoms sound promising hun :) cant wait to see your test tomorrow!

GdaneMom4now- Aw hun sorry to hear you feel a little rough again- I hope soon you feel better

Messymommy and 4boys1girl- Sorry to hear of your bfn's :( :hugs:

:hi: binksmommy and all the other newbies :)

xx


----------



## Lily7

thanks girls, no they arent scanning me again or doing any shots, i am going to go to my own gp though for cd21 bloods

hope you are all well x


----------



## MaybeBaybe

Hi! I have aquick question,
I am on 6 DPO and been kinda naseaus and crampy today, Im not sure if its the clomid or if its because I also take metformin or because I just started with the progesterone....any one know?


----------



## prettynpink29

This is my Endo Specialist and he is AMAZING!!! Just thought I would share because seeing video's like this one, gives me hope!!! Even if you don't have endo, you might find the video interesting because he talks a little bit about infertility:) ENJOY!!

"Dr. Nezhat was the first to introduce operative videolaparoscopy, sometimes referred to as Band-Aid, keyhole surgery, or simply minimally invasive surgery. It was not long ago, in fact, that such severe cases were considered operable only through the large incision of a laparotomy. Dr. Nezhat was not only the fore-runner to successfully treat these difficult conditions laparoscopically; he was also the pioneer who insisted that it was possible."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9rGWoTcrq0


----------



## prettynpink29

and Lily!!! CONGRATS on your scan!!!!! :happydance: :)


----------



## Justwantababy

Have you tested yet Pretty?!


----------



## daopdesign

It's CD9 for me, have finished 50mg course of Clomid and feeling way better! Mood swings went a couple of days ago thank god. Wish me luck and all the best to the lot of you! Especially Lily let's hope that eggy does pop out! :)


----------



## Lily7

thanks girls, I am feeling a little more positive now, still trying not to get my hopes up as can't face disappointment again, fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Hello girls! Went for another scan today and still nothing, so I can start provera (7 days) today, then on to 150mg clomid cd3-7 and have a scan monitored cycle with a trigger shot if I do get a big enough follicle.

If 150mg doesn't get me ovulating that cycle they're putting me onto daily FSH injections with scans at least twice weekly. So full steam ahead! Feels better to have a plan though.

Oh - also got my hsg moved forward a week to next Thursday, and have my first acupuncture session tomorrow night. Feels like I've been waiting for ages for something to happen and now it's all go (well....apart from a bfp!)


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Girls!!!!

I tested this morning!!! Come take a look!! Getting mixed answers!!! LOL
Its titled: 

10dpo- finally cracked and tested!


----------



## daopdesign

Hi Justwantababy, that is great you are getting all that tracking and trigger shot and I see you are bsed in the UK so I wonder if it's just some places in this country that don't offer that. I'm pretty sure a few years back I asked about the injections if Clomid didn't work on it's own and I was told injectables and trigger shots were no longer done. I hope this isn't the case any more just in case.


----------



## lusterleaf

hi all- this is my first month taking clomid. my RE prescribed me 100mg of clomid from CD 3-7. I went in yesterday (CD 10) and it showed that i have a few eggs there.. they told me to take OPK's and BD every other day... but my lining is thin, I think they said at 4... When I asked about this they gave me estrogen pills to insert "up there" (very weird) 2mg twice a day to build up the lining. So just wanted to know if anyone else had this thin lining issue and if the estrogen helped with it.

Also does BDing every other day more beneficial than doing it every day?


----------



## Justwantababy

daopdesign said:


> Hi Justwantababy, that is great you are getting all that tracking and trigger shot and I see you are bsed in the UK so I wonder if it's just some places in this country that don't offer that. I'm pretty sure a few years back I asked about the injections if Clomid didn't work on it's own and I was told injectables and trigger shots were no longer done. I hope this isn't the case any more just in case.

I'm up in Edinburgh and that's what he said. Since then tho I've tried to find more info and they don't seem to be that common. Also,everyone on injectables seems to be on IUI. I know it sounds stupid but I hate the idea of that....I always hoped the docs would get me ovulating then me and my oh would do the rest 'naturally'.

What were you told the next step would be after clomid, if you weren't responding?


----------



## Justwantababy

lusterleaf said:


> hi all- this is my first month taking clomid. my RE prescribed me 100mg of clomid from CD 3-7. I went in yesterday (CD 10) and it showed that i have a few eggs there.. they told me to take OPK's and BD every other day... but my lining is thin, I think they said at 4... When I asked about this they gave me estrogen pills to insert "up there" (very weird) 2mg twice a day to build up the lining. So just wanted to know if anyone else had this thin lining issue and if the estrogen helped with it.
> 
> Also does BDing every other day more beneficial than doing it every day?

Hi hon, I've not heard about that for a thin lining, but I know it's estrogen that thickens your lining, so it makes sense.

As for the bd'ing..some people say that the quality/quantity of sperm is affected if you BD every day. Every other day allows for the reserves to be built back up in between. Plus, bd'ing every day for a long period is tiring!! And in the right environment (ie you when u r fertile) sperm survive for 3-5 days in you. We try and make sure we bd every other day, but if we both were in the mood I wouldn't put a stop to it cos we'd already done it the day before.

Good luck!


----------



## csmith

Hi Girls, 

Not posed in this thread yet - I started my first month of Clomid. Been having no periods since last Dec and before that had long cycles. So don't think I have been ovulating. Anyway started at 50mg and went for a scan on day 11 of my cycle and the nurse said that there was a mature follicle there and in the next day or 2 it would release. She then said so have plenty of intercourse in next few days. This did all match up with good signs from my cervical mucus. I think I actually ovulated within those days after the scan, as then my mucus dried up and cervix became hard and closed. 

I then have to go for 21 day blood test (and the nurse said she thinks going to show I ovulated) anyway I am on day 19 of my cycle today and have my blood test booked tomorrow, but today started bleeding a little. I only noticed it as went to feel my cervix. Its not enough for a pad but when I put tissue up there is red - is this af on her way? So confused as surely too early to get a period. Have any of you had spotting or early bleeding on clomid. 

Sorry for the rant - just a pain not know what is going on. 

xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

Welcome csmith :wave: 

I haven't had this but then I haven't ovulated on clomid. The optimist in me would like to say it could be implantation bleeding...but I don't know, sorry. Good luck hon xx


----------



## csmith

Hey justwantababy, 

Thanks for your reply. Well af seems to be here in full flow now. Suppose grateful that had a period after not having one for months, so least I can start on round 2 : ) - So if I only started spotting this afternoon and just started heavy flow this evening what day would you count as day 1? As I take my clomid from day 2. 

Sorry to hear you not been ovulating, how many rounds have you done yet and what strength you on? 

xxx


----------



## wantabby

csmith said:


> Hey justwantababy,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Well af seems to be here in full flow now. Suppose grateful that had a period after not having one for months, so least I can start on round 2 : ) - So if I only started spotting this afternoon and just started heavy flow this evening what day would you count as day 1? As I take my clomid from day 2.
> 
> xxx

You would be CD1 today. Start taking your Clomid tomm!!! GL this round!! :dust:


----------



## daopdesign

OMG ladies what the HELL is going on! I took my last 50mg pill on Monday and tonight I just noticed I'm starting AF - WTF!! This is not right. My doc told me to take it for 5 days from last Thurs with no induction with Provera, he said it would be fine. This isn't right surely, I have NEVER heard of this ever happening. Help!


----------



## wantabby

daopdesign ~ I wonder if it could be break thru bleeding due to decreased estrogen or increased progesterone?? If it gets worse I'd call your doctor. 

Have any of you ladies had pain in your ovary area while taking Clomid.. I am either 2DPO or 10DPO (look at my chart) and Tues I had bad pain in my pelvic region, now it has localized in my right ovary area and is getting worse!! :cry: It is painful all the time, worse when I am moving/bending or having a BM (TMI sorry)


----------



## daopdesign

Just done 10 mins of research and I found this: 

1. Spotting around the time of ovulation is due to the lining having thickened up, but progesterone not yet being at its peak to hold it as secure as later in the cycle.

The cervix opens up wide at the time of ovulation too, so any accumulated blood can be released out easily.

In any case, as long as it is only spotting and only at the time of ovulation, it is not a problem.

2. Bleeding during ovulation or ovulation bleeding is defined as the mild bleeding or spotting occurring at around the time of ovulation. In most women, the bleeding occurs approximately 14-16 days after the last menstruation in a normal 28 day cycle. This bleeding is due to the fall of the hormone, progesterone.
Bleeding during ovulation may sometimes be confused with menstrual flow. Listed below are the defining characteristics of ovulation bleeding:

The color varies from pink to red, is light, and lasts for 1-2 days.
It can be accompanied by pain on the lower abdomen, or on the site of ovulation. This pain is called mittelschmerz which lasts for about a day or so.

What then, are the causes of bleeding during ovulation? The exact cause of ovulation bleeding is not clear and is simply attributed to the emerging follicles that mature and burst. These are some probable causes for this bleeding:

It may be a result of temporary withdrawal of estrogen at the time of ovulation which causes the endometrium to become thinner.
Bleeding may come from the cervix, which have glands that proliferate.
Others say that the bleeding comes from the ovary of the women in preparation for ovulation.
Aside from the above mentioned, there are also other direct causes of ovulation bleeding, these are:
Oral contraceptives
Threatened abortion
Intra-uterine contraceptive device
Hormones such as thyroid and insulin hormone deviations
Medical conditions such as cervical polyps, cervical infection, ovarian cysts, or cancer, among others

As soon as the woman understands that bleeding during ovulation time is normal, it can actually be of good use. Normally, bleeding lasts for 1-2 days, which then signals that ovulation is about to happen. As ovulation draws near, is definitely a good sign that the woman is at her most fertile stage, thus a viable time for conception. Along with ovulation bleeding, signs of ovulation include: increased cervical mucus, cramping, and breast tenderness.
In any case, so long as the woman experiences ovulation bleeding at the time of ovulation, it poses no problem. But if the woman has irregular bleeding that is quite heavy, it is important that you go see a doctor immediately as to rule out any medical problem that may be of danger to the woman and her reproductive well-being.


----------



## daopdesign

I am due to ovulate from Saturday until next week so I'll see how it goes, if it does last only 1-2 days but I'm gonna have to call my doc in the morn as this has never happened before! Knowing my luck it'll be a full AF and that's me out for another month! BAH!


----------



## daopdesign

OK an UPDATE! I panicked when I saw this fresh red blood and used a tampon (apologies if this is too much info) 1 hour later I just removed it and it is half clear with a little blood that is red and brown so I'm thinking this is maybe just my bodys way of expelling anything it doesn't need ready for ovulation. 

Thank god it looks like it will come to an end sharply. I will still contact my doc but how weird, never did I think I'd have this I was litrally just waiting (hopefully!) to ovulate. FX!


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi csmith. This will be my 3rd round...I've done [email protected], [email protected] and this will be 150mg. If I don't respond tho I'm kind of glad they'll put me on injectables so soon, rather than persevering with something that doesn't work for my body. But fingers crossed I'll get it this cycle and it won't come to that!

Did you take your first clomid pill yet? xx


----------



## csmith

Justwantababy said:


> Hi csmith. This will be my 3rd round...I've done [email protected], [email protected] and this will be 150mg. If I don't respond tho I'm kind of glad they'll put me on injectables so soon, rather than persevering with something that doesn't work for my body. But fingers crossed I'll get it this cycle and it won't come to that!
> 
> Did you take your first clomid pill yet? xx

Got everything crossed for you this cycle. Hope it works for you. How far are you into cycle 3?

I going to take my tablet tonight - find less side effects taking it at night time - but am counting today as day 2. 

Fingers crossed for both of us this cycle xxx


----------



## tinks80

hiya girls i am new to this thread, i did soy last cycle and ovulated late, so been off to see doc and he has given my Clomid for CD2-6 100mg, just wondering some input on these days if any ladies have had their BFP?

and also has anyone gotten twins on clomid if so what days were taking it and how much?


----------



## Lily7

Hi tinks! I am on 100mg days 2-6 this time, I am praying it works and I would love twins! Good luck :)


----------



## daopdesign

Been at the hospital today as the bleeding became full flow and they think this is the 'natural' period I was supposed to get but why my gyno started me on Clomid without a bleed last week I have no idea. They have told me to start a new course of 50mg from days 3-7!


----------



## Nibeley

Can I join this thread? I started on 5 mg of Clomid days 2-6 - today is the first day. I have had intermitent quite bad cramps this afternoon. fx it works


----------



## daopdesign

welcome Nibeley!! I will be starting mine tomorrow so we'll be pretty close!


----------



## happycloud

Second round of clomid worked! I never even had EWCM or a positive OPK this cycle. Used Preseed. Sticky bean please! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## daopdesign

omg happy cloud, congrats to u!!! How awesum xx


----------



## wantabby

Dr. Called... I apparently have a lot of little cysts (cause of pain) , and my CD 21 results are 2.2.. :cry: So I don't know what to think.. I had my blood work 2 days after my temp rise so IDK if it was too eary for blood, or if I'm out... =/


----------



## Lily7

yay! congrats happycloud x


----------



## messymommy

Does anyone else get sick before AF while using Clomid? I felt sick last cycle right before AF and thought it was symptoms and was let down. This cycle I am due today and usually get AF first thing in the morning but nothing yet. I feel it's coming though and all test have been a BFN including a clearblue digital. I broke that one open though and there was a second pale line on it but then read that is common on all of them :( I have been sick as a dog for 3 days.


----------



## U347464

Hi Everyone, I just started Clomid this month for the first time. I am on CD 5 now and have taken pills from CD3. I am excited abt Clomid bcos I feel as if I am finally being given some help. the last few months of TTC have been tests upon tests with the doctors really not prescribing anything. I have borderline PCOS and DH has low sperm count. DH has been given natural meds for his LSC and I habe also been given Hyponidd along with now Clomid. God help us! We need all the help we can get.


----------



## 4boys1girl

U347464 said:


> Hi Everyone, I just started Clomid this month for the first time. I am on CD 5 now and have taken pills from CD3. I am excited abt Clomid bcos I feel as if I am finally being given some help. the last few months of TTC have been tests upon tests with the doctors really not prescribing anything. I have borderline PCOS and DH has low sperm count. DH has been given natural meds for his LSC and I habe also been given Hyponidd along with now Clomid. God help us! We need all the help we can get.

Hi! I am CD5 on clomid as well. Hope this works for you ;) I had one unsuccessful month, but am embracing this month with lots of HOPE. I have hypothyroidism and low progesterone. Hubby checked out ok. Baby dust to us both.
Kat


----------



## binksmommy

today is CD 4 and day 2 of clomid for me...


----------



## shanda3124

I just got a positive on two different OPK'S. Answer brand that just had the lines, and then a FRER digital saying YES, but my concern is i am only on cycle day 10? will clomid affect my LH surge or cause a false positive? or is it possible to ovulate so soon taking clomid? i am sutch a opk addict! hopefully its a real positive. i do not ovulate on my own so it would be the first yes for me on a opk!!! thanks ladies. baby dust to all ttc


----------



## csmith

daopdesign said:


> Been at the hospital today as the bleeding became full flow and they think this is the 'natural' period I was supposed to get but why my gyno started me on Clomid without a bleed last week I have no idea. They have told me to start a new course of 50mg from days 3-7!

I had exactly the same thing. My Dr started me on Clomid and said just starting taking it and count it as your day 2 (had not been having periods since last Dec) I had thought I ovulated, but came on my period on day 19 of my cycle. So called the hospital who said to start taking again from day 2 and increase my dose to 100mg - just hope that reason for early period was like you started just at a random time. 

Have you started taking the tablets again? Fingers crossed for both of us this cycle :flower:


----------



## SummerLily

hi shanda , just wanted to say that you can ovualte that early! i also got mine cd 9/10 and got my bfp this month ay 14dpo :) xxx


----------



## daopdesign

csmith said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> Been at the hospital today as the bleeding became full flow and they think this is the 'natural' period I was supposed to get but why my gyno started me on Clomid without a bleed last week I have no idea. They have told me to start a new course of 50mg from days 3-7!
> 
> I had exactly the same thing. My Dr started me on Clomid and said just starting taking it and count it as your day 2 (had not been having periods since last Dec) I had thought I ovulated, but came on my period on day 19 of my cycle. So called the hospital who said to start taking again from day 2 and increase my dose to 100mg - just hope that reason for early period was like you started just at a random time.
> 
> Have you started taking the tablets again? Fingers crossed for both of us this cycle :flower:Click to expand...

I'm glad someone else has experineced this also as I really thought they would tell me to wait another month and see if I ovulate from the pills I took 2 weeks ago. Yes I started 50mg yesterday and today is CD4 for me and my flow seems to be easing off and coming to an end, thank god because on Thursday I honestly thought I was going to bleed to death! I guess I just freaked out because I don't really get periods and not something I get used to!

What cycle day are you on hun and how long have you been trying with Clomid?


----------



## daopdesign

shanda3124 said:


> I just got a positive on two different OPK'S. Answer brand that just had the lines, and then a FRER digital saying YES, but my concern is i am only on cycle day 10? will clomid affect my LH surge or cause a false positive? or is it possible to ovulate so soon taking clomid? i am sutch a opk addict! hopefully its a real positive. i do not ovulate on my own so it would be the first yes for me on a opk!!! thanks ladies. baby dust to all ttc


What days did you take your Clomid because that is really early but saying that it can happen. I know Clomid can cause false positives which is why they tell you to start testing 3 days after the last pill.

I have tested during and a day after Clomid and never got a positive. My honest advice is to go for it as I definately think you are having a surge, good luck!


----------



## Justwantababy

:wave: hi to all the newbies!
Summerlily. & happycloud..CONGRATS to you both! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Tinks....think you have a 10% increased chance of twins on clomid. I used to think 2 would be too many, but having had all this time ttc I'd be chuffed with twins!

Wantabby...having bloods taken 2 days after ov is really very early, and they won't be reflective of your peak progesterone level

As for me I am on day 4 of a 7 day course of provera, ready for cycle 3 of clomid-really hoping the higher dose of 150mg does the trick. And have my hsg booked for Thursday woop woop! Just excited about it, though a teeny bit nervous too.


----------



## mamaball

Hey ladies :flower:
I'm new to this thread and would like to ask a question. I'm on my second month of clomid 50mg. I started what I thought was my period yesterday but it has virtually stopped after 24 hours? Have any of you experienced really light short periods on clomid?
Thanks :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

justwantababy.. I am goon to call Tuesday and ask if they will do a re-draw on my blood work. mu temps have continued to increase! so fingers crossed!! GL to all you ladies!! :dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hiya ladies.

Well I'm on my first "round" of Clomid, my 5th and final tablet day is today. I'm on 50mg and I've been put on it because I've been TTC for over a year and have got nowhere. My cycles are usually 50+ days and my hubbys SA is good but they have found a blood blister on my left ovary so the option was either Clomid or surgery.

So I have a question for you pro's - has anyone gone from a 50+ day cycle to a more normal length (30 ish) on the first round of Clomid?

Or has anyone gone from a 50+ day cycle then got a BFP on the first round?


----------



## daopdesign

Hi mamaball, same thing would happen to me so my doc advised me to take it from CD2 instead of CD5. I got a bleed every month on Clomid but it only lasted 1.3 days max. I don't think it's anything to worry about but do tell your doc as he may change the days you take it.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Also while I remember if I ovulate every cycle before clomid, is it highly likely I'll ovulate while on it? does it do anything to the LP?


----------



## scerena

Girls I think I have my bfp on my first natural cycle after clomid- please keep your fx'd for me that I have a sticky bean... If you want a nose at my tests they're in the test forum-
'I think I just have line eye....'
And
'am I having another chemical....'

My lines are getting darker so please keep me in your prayers! I'm so scared I'm going to have another chemical. And I am wishing all my clomid girls bfp's soon you have all been great! I won't be staying away from this thread either :) Xx


----------



## Lily7

scerena that is brilliant news! so happy for you after them telling you your only option was prob gona be ivf......just goes to show that miracles do happen, i will deffo keep you in my thoughts for a sticky bean xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks lily have a look at my two thread and let me knw what you think when you have time :) most recent one is the 'am I having another chemical...' recent pics page 5
The other thread has my whole poas journey so far...

I know I'm so glad i didn't need ivf just goes to show sometimes fs don't know everything... But yes please keep your fingers crossed for me Hunni and mine are for you too :) xxx


----------



## Lily7

i had a look there on page 5 i deffo see it BIG congrats to you, i am sure you are so happy. Yes you are right, they dont know everything and you have just proved that! I hope I can join you soon I am CD14 today, trying to stay positive x


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun so much! I hope u join me too as I need some of you Girlies with me... I think I'm pregnant now I just want my bloods to confirm it you know...

Cd14 not long now then :) are you taking 100mg this cycle??? Gl :)

How are the rest of you clomid Girlies too??? Sorry I haven't read through the thread so much going on!


----------



## Lily7

yeah on 100 this time, keep your fingers crossed for me please.

good luck for your doc visit! and congrats again x


----------



## scerena

Thank you :) and I am crossing my finger and my toes and my legs for you girlie! I hope I get good news and you follow me this cycle that would be great! Xxx


----------



## prettynpink29

hmmmm.......... positive, or evap?? It is thick and I think pink:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







pic4.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8









pic3.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## happycloud

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hiya ladies.
> 
> Well I'm on my first "round" of Clomid, my 5th and final tablet day is today. I'm on 50mg and I've been put on it because I've been TTC for over a year and have got nowhere. My cycles are usually 50+ days and my hubbys SA is good but they have found a blood blister on my left ovary so the option was either Clomid or surgery.
> 
> So I have a question for you pro's - has anyone gone from a 50+ day cycle to a more normal length (30 ish) on the first round of Clomid?
> 
> Or has anyone gone from a 50+ day cycle then got a BFP on the first round?

I went from ridiculously long (I never kept track...but when I started progesterone to kick start a cycle in early July, I hadn't had a period since April.) cycles to 31 days. So it did regulate me for the two rounds I did. Got pregnant on round 2, 50 mg.


----------



## csmith

I'm glad someone else has experineced this also as I really thought they would tell me to wait another month and see if I ovulate from the pills I took 2 weeks ago. Yes I started 50mg yesterday and today is CD4 for me and my flow seems to be easing off and coming to an end, thank god because on Thursday I honestly thought I was going to bleed to death! I guess I just freaked out because I don't really get periods and not something I get used to!

What cycle day are you on hun and how long have you been trying with Clomid?[/QUOTE]

Nice to see somebody else going through the same ting - I also was not having periods. I am on CD5 today - think we are on the same days lol. The funny thing was on the last round I though I had actually ovulated, as had my 12 day scan and the nurse saw a mature follicle that she was sure would ovulate over the next day or to and then on cd18 I got a period? Thinking might have happened as not had periods for a while and hormones just settling down maybe? 

Anyway this is my 2nd cycle hun, and was on 50mg last time and have told me to increase to 100mg for this month. How many rounds have you done? x


----------



## daopdesign

csmith - yes I am also on CD5 today! :D It's probably unlikely you did actually ovulate if you got your period CD18 as I know if ovulation does occur than there is the 14 day lutuel phase. 

I guess I will count this month as the first try with Clomid seeing as it's being took on a 'proper' cycle. I could not understand why over 2 weeks ago I was told to take 50mg for 5 days. So here I am taking it again! Last time I took Clomid was nearly 3 years ago, I conceived on 150mg on the 6th month. Have started on 50mg and I'm not sure if this will make me ovulate or not but from my most recent blood tests apparently all my hormone levels are in the normal range compared to before I had my son. 

I'm going to start lh testing from Friday, do you also use opk's and your on 100mg taking on which days? x


----------



## MaybeBaybe

HI I have a question about luteal phase on Clomid, First cycle of clomid I o'd CD 19 and Luteal phase was 11 days this cycle on clomid I Od CD18 today is 11 DPO and temp is still elevated, can that change month to month on clomid? ALso Last month right before AF I had really bad cramps but this month I had some cramps but not like last months not as intense, and Im not even cramping at all so far today, do PMS symptoms change month to month on clomid too? my dosage hasnt changed Since I Od on 50 MG doctor kept me on 50 and its so far whats workign to make me O. I also tested at 9 DPO and got a very very very clear :BFN:
Can anyone please please please help me out!!!!!???


----------



## prettynpink29

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have been admitted to the hospital. I feel like I am never going to get a break and I am never going to have a baby. I feel defeated and like giving up at this very moment, I just can't take it anymore. I want everything taken out of me!!!! I started bleeding at about 12am last night and it came with the worst pain that I have felt in a very long time. After about 2 hours I had a high fever, was passing out and throwing up and OH got scared and made me go to the ER. I don't remember much, but the pain is still pretty bad this morning even with IVs and pain meds. They paged my doctor and he came rite in and is running tests (bloods, tissue sample and ultrasound) to make sure I didn't have another miscarriage. All I feel like doing is crawling up in a ball and:cry: :cry: :cry:
I think this is the end for me :cry:


----------



## happycloud

Oh no pretty!!! :( I'm so sorry this is happening to you! I hope everything turns out okay. Try to stay positive!


----------



## beanhunter

:hugs: pretty


----------



## daopdesign

Hi pretty just wanted to send you a big :hug: and hope you get better soon and they find out whats going on :( XX


----------



## LRussell

hi everyone. want to ask a question. af started 8/27/2011 - 8/30/2011 and i started taking clomid cd1-5. i am now on cd 10 and noticed light spotting around 10am this morning so i used a tampson because i had to go out. when i got back home i took out tampon and noticed blood mixed with clear cm on the tampson and i was able to stretch it beween my fingers but when i checked my cervix myself i hardly had any cm. i also have pain to my right ovary as if af is about to come on. now i am just spotting a little bit and i have very little cm. has anyone experienced spotting with clomid and does anyone have an idea whats going on with me?


----------



## daopdesign

LRussell said:


> hi everyone. want to ask a question. af started 8/27/2011 - 8/30/2011 and i started taking clomid cd1-5. i am now on cd and noticed light spotting around 10am this morning so i used a tampson because i had to go out. when i got back home i took out tampon and noticed blood mixed with clear cm on the tampson and i was able to stretch it beween my fingers but when i checked my cervix myself i hardly had any cm. i also have pain to my right ovary as if af is about to come on. now i am just spotting a little bit and i have very little cm. has anyone experienced spotting with clomid and does anyone have an idea whats going on with me?

I'm sorry what CD are you on?


----------



## csmith

daopdesign said:


> csmith - yes I am also on CD5 today! :D It's probably unlikely you did actually ovulate if you got your period CD18 as I know if ovulation does occur than there is the 14 day lutuel phase.
> 
> I guess I will count this month as the first try with Clomid seeing as it's being took on a 'proper' cycle. I could not understand why over 2 weeks ago I was told to take 50mg for 5 days. So here I am taking it again! Last time I took Clomid was nearly 3 years ago, I conceived on 150mg on the 6th month. Have started on 50mg and I'm not sure if this will make me ovulate or not but from my most recent blood tests apparently all my hormone levels are in the normal range compared to before I had my son.
> 
> I'm going to start lh testing from Friday, do you also use opk's and your on 100mg taking on which days? x

Yeah I must not have ovulated - but just glad to get started with this cycle again. 

So this is your second baby? How old is your son? This will be our first and been trying 2 years now - hopefully will happen soon though. 

I have used opk's in the past but didn't get a surge on them so stopped using them. May try them again but heard that with clomid can give false readings?! I normally go by CM. Will start bedding ever other day possible from Friday to cover all angles lol. 

I have been taking my clomid days 2-6 - what days are you on? 

I have been so much moodier on this round with the higher dose - feel sorry for my hubby lol. 

xx


----------



## daopdesign

csmith said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> csmith - yes I am also on CD5 today! :D It's probably unlikely you did actually ovulate if you got your period CD18 as I know if ovulation does occur than there is the 14 day lutuel phase.
> 
> I guess I will count this month as the first try with Clomid seeing as it's being took on a 'proper' cycle. I could not understand why over 2 weeks ago I was told to take 50mg for 5 days. So here I am taking it again! Last time I took Clomid was nearly 3 years ago, I conceived on 150mg on the 6th month. Have started on 50mg and I'm not sure if this will make me ovulate or not but from my most recent blood tests apparently all my hormone levels are in the normal range compared to before I had my son.
> 
> I'm going to start lh testing from Friday, do you also use opk's and your on 100mg taking on which days? x
> 
> Yeah I must not have ovulated - but just glad to get started with this cycle again.
> 
> So this is your second baby? How old is your son? This will be our first and been trying 2 years now - hopefully will happen soon though.
> 
> I have used opk's in the past but didn't get a surge on them so stopped using them. May try them again but heard that with clomid can give false readings?! I normally go by CM. Will start bedding ever other day possible from Friday to cover all angles lol.
> 
> I have been taking my clomid days 2-6 - what days are you on?
> 
> I have been so much moodier on this round with the higher dose - feel sorry for my hubby lol.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Don't get disheartned if it doesn't happen one month to the next. I read alot about Clomid not working within 3 months then it isn't going to happen but it worked for me after a while. If truth be told I'd given up. By month 5 (and 8 years of ttc) I seriously thought I would never had kids, I stopped stressing about it and bam, found out I was nearly 7 weeks pregnant 6 months after the first Clomid pill. I only did a test because my boobies hurt like hell! I was convinced it would never happen.:wacko:

My boy is nearly 2! That has flown! I would have had another little boy in 2 months but that wasn't to be. Even worse is that is happened naturally, no Clomid nothing, just happened. :cry:

Clomid can give false opk positives but usually only if you have elevated LH levels. I don't think I have this as I've tested say on the last day of Clomid and the result was always a neg. CM is a great way to chart :) It's what we need to help those spermies!!

I'm the same CD 2-6! :) My 'period' has stopped now and I have 1 more day of Clomid. I know exactly what you mean about the mood swings! I'm sure I posted last week that everything was pissing me off and I had to idea why!:growlmad: lol x


----------



## Lily7

oh no pretty, I am thinking about you and sending hugs the whole way from uk xx


----------



## prettynpink29

thank you girls!!!!
all your kind words mean so much:hugs:
got back most of my test results and I did not have another chemical or miscarriage!:) I feel quite relieved and happy with those results. I mean it sucks that I am not pregnant, another cycle, but glad I didn't loose another precious baby also. It looks like I am just having a really heavy period probably because of the endo. And I have a really bad kidney infection, which is what they think has caused the fever and vomiting. I guess i must of had a bladder infection this last week and it went up to my kidneys. Sucks, but glad we caught it all before it did any real damage. I will remain in the hospital tonight also with antibiotics threw IV but will hopefully be able to go home tomorrow! I miss my bed and my doggies:(


----------



## nik25

My dr. gave me clomid and i'm almost positive she said take it days 3-7, but on the pill bottle it says take it days 5-9. Since it's a holiday they were not open and couldn't call. So my ? is, should I take it tonight on cd3, or just wait and call tomorrow? Thanks so much!!


----------



## LRussell

sorry about that. i am on cd10


----------



## MaybeBaybe

MaybeBaybe said:


> HI I have a question about luteal phase on Clomid, First cycle of clomid I o'd CD 19 and Luteal phase was 11 days this cycle on clomid I Od CD18 today is 11 DPO and temp is still elevated, can that change month to month on clomid? ALso Last month right before AF I had really bad cramps but this month I had some cramps but not like last months not as intense, and Im not even cramping at all so far today, do PMS symptoms change month to month on clomid too? my dosage hasnt changed Since I Od on 50 MG doctor kept me on 50 and its so far whats workign to make me O. I also tested at 9 DPO and got a very very very clear :BFN:
> Can anyone please please please help me out!!!!!???

Im sorry I hate to be obnoxious but could someone please help me out with this??


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh Pretty! What a time you've had. I have just read your last few posts on here :hugs: Did you mention your positive test to the docs, or do you not actually think it was positive? You just take it easy and keep hopeful for next cycle. I've had a kidney infection before...ouch! xxx

MaybeBaybe...since I've never ovulated on clomid I couldn't be sure, but it doesn't sound impossible that your body reacts differently from one cycle to the next. Did you take your clomid on the same days each round? Saying that it could be the news you've been waiting for....if I were u I would test again. Good luck x

Nik25...people take clomid different days (cd2-6, 3-7, 5-9) I don't think it makes a huge difference. Apparently if you take it earlier you get more follicles maturing, but later you get fewer but bigger follicles. I would prob go with what your doctor said, if it's not too late. And if you have missed cd3 I wouldn't worry, just start on cd5-9. Don't know why but people seem not to do cd4-8??


----------



## Lily7

I hope you get home soon pretty, I am glad its not baby related but sorry your sick :(


----------



## Lily7

maybebaybe - i have never ov on clomid either and always have to force af so i am sorry i cant help you......saying that I might be ov this cycle....so exciting! lol so hopefully i can know more after this cycle

nik - i would go with what your doc said although like above I dont think it makes a huge difference, good luck


----------



## LRussell

hi everyone. want to ask a question. af started 8/27/2011 - 8/30/2011 and i started taking clomid cd1-5. i am now on cd 10 and noticed light spotting around 10am this morning(which would have been Monday 8/6/2011) so i used a tampson because i had to go out. when i got back home i took out tampon and noticed blood mixed with clear cm on the tampson and it stretch a little and hold its form but when i checked my cervix myself i hardly had any cm. i also have pain to my right ovary as if af is about to come on and now i am just spotting a little bit and have very little cm. has anyone experienced spotting with clomid and does anyone have an idea whats going on with me and if i might be ovulating early with clomid?


----------



## messymommy

So I am back to the beginning of another cycle. This time I had light spotting on Saturday and tho my doctor says not to count it as cycle day 1 till there is actually a flow, I am counting that as CD1 this time and instead of the Clomid CD5-9 I took my first pill today. I have been doing the 5-9 and getting no where so why not change it up by just a day or 2 depending on what really counts as CD1. I did have full flow on Sunday so if I count that I am on CD3. I'm not seeing a RE yet, just my OB/GYN that delivered our son 10 years ago.


----------



## prettynpink29

Justwantababy said:


> Oh Pretty! What a time you've had. I have just read your last few posts on here :hugs: Did you mention your positive test to the docs, or do you not actually think it was positive? You just take it easy and keep hopeful for next cycle. I've had a kidney infection before...ouch! xxx


Thank You!!! I know, I have had the worst luck lately! And I am so sick of hospitals and doctors:( Yes, I did mention what I thought could have been a positive test. And that is why we did all the standard tests to check for miscarriage. But everything came back negative. So dollar store tests really are evil!!! I have had 1 other kidney infection and kidney stones. NOT FUN at all! :( 
:hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

Lily7 said:


> I hope you get home soon pretty, I am glad its not baby related but sorry your sick :(


thank you!!! I am home now:) Have appt with OB tomorrow so hopefully we will figure out the next step in TTC! We have officially hit the 6 month mark:(


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi Lils! Seems like ages since I've seen you pop up. Great news you might be ovulating....is that from OPKs? What cd are you on now? Really hope you have a good month honey xx


----------



## prettynpink29

well just got back from my appt! Went better than I thought. Since I have only tried 1 round of clomid, we decided to go ahead and try 2 more. If I don't get pregnant with the next 2 rounds, we will go straight to IUI. Also decided to not be monitored during the cycle. Will have 1 ultrasound to check for cysts before starting the 3rd round of clomid, but none in the middle to check for follicle size or lining... Wasn't sure how I felt about that, but after talking with OH, it will be nice to "relax" a little. Also going to take a different approach to :sex: this cycle. Doctor wants us to bd every 2 days from cd12 until I get a +opk. Then he wants us to bd the day after the +opk, not the day of.. What do you girls think of that? We figured, something we haven't tried yet, so might as well :shrug: I have the next week to decided if I want to do a trigger shot. And I will still be on progesterone during the 2ww because it is obvious that I have a deficiency now. Guess will see how things go. Gonna hope for the best:shrug:


----------



## csmith

Thanks Daopdesign - I didn't think it was likely to happen first round anyway as not had periods for so long, think my body kind of needed one. Haven't really thought about it too much this month, and just taking it as it comes. 

Awww you must have been so glad to finally have your baby boy and really sorry to hear about your lil angel - I am sure you miss him everyday : ( 

Still got our fingers crossed for both of us this month - be good to stay in touch as on the same cycle days. 

I am currently cd8 today (finished taking tablets on Tuesday) and got what I think is ovulation pains as having twinges in both ovaries, surely this is early or can it be them preparing the follicle? When abouts are you going to start bed too? 

xx


----------



## nevernormal

I have a question! Me me me me me! lol

This is my second cycle of 100 mg Clomid, taken CD4-8. The first cycle I O'd on CD17. Today I'm on CD...22? And there's still no clear sign of ovulation! My cervix did go high and soft, but my bbt chart is wacky. 

The first cycle I took clomid at night, this cycle I took it in the morning right after I got up. I would get hot flashes about 24 hrs after I would take it, so it messed up my bbt for CDs5-9. Also, I wasn't sleeping through the night before CD18, so I took a benadryl on CD18 to help my body stay asleep. This could've contributed to the dip on the morning of CD19. 

Has anyone ovulated/responded to clomid on one cycle, then not ovulated on the same dose in a subsequent cycle? This is driving me nuts!


----------



## ann89

Hi, ladies. Do any of you not ovulate or get af on your own at all? I mean it's completely has stopped. And what worked for you to help you ovulate?


----------



## MrsHY

nevernormal said:


> I have a question! Me me me me me! lol
> 
> This is my second cycle of 100 mg Clomid, taken CD4-8. The first cycle I O'd on CD17. Today I'm on CD...22? And there's still no clear sign of ovulation! My cervix did go high and soft, but my bbt chart is wacky.
> 
> The first cycle I took clomid at night, this cycle I took it in the morning right after I got up. I would get hot flashes about 24 hrs after I would take it, so it messed up my bbt for CDs5-9. Also, I wasn't sleeping through the night before CD18, so I took a benadryl on CD18 to help my body stay asleep. This could've contributed to the dip on the morning of CD19.
> 
> Has anyone ovulated/responded to clomid on one cycle, then not ovulated on the same dose in a subsequent cycle? This is driving me nuts!

Hello!

I am on my third cycle of Clomid at 100mg and I can't help thinking my body is getting 'used' to it in some way - I ovulated cd18 cycle 1, cd 21 cycle 2 and it's cd22 today and I still haven't! Have had some EWCM and ovary pain though so hopefully it's not too far off.

I ovulate on my own but late (cd25+) and have a short LP. The day I ovulated on cd18 (earliest ever!) I had my longest ever LP (12 days!) but last cycle I only got 9 days.

If no BFP this cycle I'm doing a natural one then three more rounds - quite tempted to ask the Doctor to increase the dose to 150mg but think that might be a bit heavy-handed!

x


----------



## scerena

Hey Ann I rarely get af or ovulate Hun- the doc gives me prover for my af- not sure if that's what you meant?? :)

Mrshy- he might up the dose for you it might be all you need Hun 
Xx


----------



## ann89

screrena-- Has your dr. found anything yet that helps you ovulate?


----------



## scerena

Well meant to be on a break until after my lap and then he wants to try clomid and a trigger shot... Still waiting for the lap appointment to come through though...
Are you not ovulating either?
But if af arrives and I'm not pregnant then I'm taking my left over clomid next month anyway :) xx


----------



## ann89

Yep, I'm not ovulating or getting af on my own.


----------



## EJPerkins

nevernormal said:


> I have a question! Me me me me me! lol
> 
> This is my second cycle of 100 mg Clomid, taken CD4-8. The first cycle I O'd on CD17. Today I'm on CD...22? And there's still no clear sign of ovulation! My cervix did go high and soft, but my bbt chart is wacky.
> 
> The first cycle I took clomid at night, this cycle I took it in the morning right after I got up. I would get hot flashes about 24 hrs after I would take it, so it messed up my bbt for CDs5-9. Also, I wasn't sleeping through the night before CD18, so I took a benadryl on CD18 to help my body stay asleep. This could've contributed to the dip on the morning of CD19.
> 
> Has anyone ovulated/responded to clomid on one cycle, then not ovulated on the same dose in a subsequent cycle? This is driving me nuts!

yes i have ovulated on dose 100mg, so doc kept me on that same dose and then the next cycle i didnt.. i dont understand that at all, so we have moved on to 150mg this cycle and i will find out if I ovulated on Sept 16th.. doc is also checking my thyroid levels.. im currently on CD14 and hope to Ovulate around CD 18-19, im getting negatives on my opk's so far.. so fx for me and you that clomid will work for us


----------



## LaineB

Hi! My name is Laine! Wondering of anyone knows if the dr will just prescribe clomid if you haven't conceived in 18 months or if they only prescribe it to Ov? I know I Ov and I'm thinking about calling my dr and asking her to put me on clomid. Any suggestions?


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey Laine! I have heard of some docs doing that....but if you know you ovulate I don't understand why. Would it not be more beneficial to look into why you haven't conceived yet - or have you already had other tests? Otherwise it seems to me like taking an antihistamine to treat a headache. Good luck xx


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies i am due to go the dr about not ovulating, will they have to do tests before giving me clomid? I Have Pcos so cycles are pretty bad at min 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls could you have a look at my opks and see if there getting lighter i have done a hpt no line on it dont no what to think x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0288.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4









Photo-0290.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pink mum

hi scerena h r u


----------



## nevernormal

MrsHY said:


> nevernormal said:
> 
> 
> I have a question! Me me me me me! lol
> 
> This is my second cycle of 100 mg Clomid, taken CD4-8. The first cycle I O'd on CD17. Today I'm on CD...22? And there's still no clear sign of ovulation! My cervix did go high and soft, but my bbt chart is wacky.
> 
> The first cycle I took clomid at night, this cycle I took it in the morning right after I got up. I would get hot flashes about 24 hrs after I would take it, so it messed up my bbt for CDs5-9. Also, I wasn't sleeping through the night before CD18, so I took a benadryl on CD18 to help my body stay asleep. This could've contributed to the dip on the morning of CD19.
> 
> Has anyone ovulated/responded to clomid on one cycle, then not ovulated on the same dose in a subsequent cycle? This is driving me nuts!
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I am on my third cycle of Clomid at 100mg and I can't help thinking my body is getting 'used' to it in some way - I ovulated cd18 cycle 1, cd 21 cycle 2 and it's cd22 today and I still haven't! Have had some EWCM and ovary pain though so hopefully it's not too far off.
> 
> I ovulate on my own but late (cd25+) and have a short LP. The day I ovulated on cd18 (earliest ever!) I had my longest ever LP (12 days!) but last cycle I only got 9 days.
> 
> If no BFP this cycle I'm doing a natural one then three more rounds - quite tempted to ask the Doctor to increase the dose to 150mg but think that might be a bit heavy-handed!
> 
> xClick to expand...

Thanks! I'm glad to hear it's not just me, though I wish they would've told us this kind of stuff could happen! I naively though if it worked once, it would work again! 

Is your doctor monitoring you for cysts or anything? My doctor isn't... Could cysts prevent ovulation? 



EJPerkins said:

> yes i have ovulated on dose 100mg, so doc kept me on that same dose and then the next cycle i didnt.. i dont understand that at all, so we have moved on to 150mg this cycle and i will find out if I ovulated on Sept 16th.. doc is also checking my thyroid levels.. im currently on CD14 and hope to Ovulate around CD 18-19, im getting negatives on my opk's so far.. so fx for me and you that clomid will work for us

Thanks for your response! Please let me know if upping your dose helped! They checked my thyroid levels in July when my doctor did a bunch of bloodwork before I went on the clomid... everything looks good! Is your doctor monitoring you for cysts or anything on the clomid?


----------



## wantabby

paula181 said:


> :hi: ladies i am due to go the dr about not ovulating, will they have to do tests before giving me clomid? I Have Pcos so cycles are pretty bad at min
> 
> xx

When I went to the doc to get my clomid they did blood work and ultrasounds before he would write me a prescription.. GL to you on your Clomid journey!! :flower:


----------



## scerena

Pink mum- I'm fine thank u :) how are you?? X


----------



## daopdesign

csmith said:


> Thanks Daopdesign - I didn't think it was likely to happen first round anyway as not had periods for so long, think my body kind of needed one. Haven't really thought about it too much this month, and just taking it as it comes.
> 
> Awww you must have been so glad to finally have your baby boy and really sorry to hear about your lil angel - I am sure you miss him everyday : (
> 
> Still got our fingers crossed for both of us this month - be good to stay in touch as on the same cycle days.
> 
> I am currently cd8 today (finished taking tablets on Tuesday) and got what I think is ovulation pains as having twinges in both ovaries, surely this is early or can it be them preparing the follicle? When abouts are you going to start bed too?
> 
> xx

wow ovulation pain already! Sounds like a good sign :)

Well my AF stopped on Tuesday and I've noticed nothing but wet cm which hopefully will move on to the more fertile stuff as I approach ov (hopefully!). To be honest I'm not holding out too much hope on 50mg but we'll see. Doc told me to take 50mg first 2 months and if I don't ovulate then take 100mg on the 3rd month before I go back and see him.

Only thing is though I only have 10 pills left (due to doing 2 rounds in one month as you know) so I'm thinking I will just do 100mg next month if I don't ovulate! Might aswell if 50mg doesn't do the trick I hear the dosage has alot to do with your weight aswell, thinner woman seem to respond on 50mg whilst those in the middle like me probably do better on a higher dose. I have no idea how true that is but it kinda makes sense don't you think.


----------



## scerena

It makes sense but I'm quite slim (8 stone) and I failed on 50mg and 100mg but don't knw hw true that is as that's what the nurse said but thn my fs said I reap DES o clomid so god knows!
I hope you ovulate and don't need another round though Hun xx


----------



## prettynpink29

that does make since.. But I am quite slim too, and my doctor skipped 50mg and put be straight to 100mg. So who knows:shrug:


----------



## 4boys1girl

LaineB said:


> Hi! My name is Laine! Wondering of anyone knows if the dr will just prescribe clomid if you haven't conceived in 18 months or if they only prescribe it to Ov? I know I Ov and I'm thinking about calling my dr and asking her to put me on clomid. Any suggestions?

Hi! Just wanted to mention that I do ovulate, but my doctor put me on clomid bc of low progesterone levels. first round helped, but no bfp. Good luck to you.


----------



## EJPerkins

my doc just tested my progestrone before putting me on Clomid and metformin.. we did an ultrasound to confirm the cysts and i only have like 6-7 on each that they could see.. and i havent had one since then so i dont know if they have gotten worse or better, i have since switched doc's and i am on my last round of clomid then they are gonna do more tests.. i don't knoe why they didnt do the tests first but any who, i don't think clomid is for me i need something stronger or use progestrone supp. gonna ask the doc after this round if that is a possiblity, i will let everyone know about my tests next wk :dust:


----------



## EJPerkins

4boys1girl said:


> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> Hi! My name is Laine! Wondering of anyone knows if the dr will just prescribe clomid if you haven't conceived in 18 months or if they only prescribe it to Ov? I know I Ov and I'm thinking about calling my dr and asking her to put me on clomid. Any suggestions?
> 
> Hi! Just wanted to mention that I do ovulate, but my doctor put me on clomid bc of low progesterone levels. first round helped, but no bfp. Good luck to you.Click to expand...

what was your level? ive only got as high as 7 on one of my cycles?


----------



## pink mum

hi.m fine serena,3 dpo today,nothing more thn that


----------



## Justwantababy

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls could you have a look at my opks and see if there getting lighter i have done a hpt no line on it dont no what to think x x x

Hi hun sorry I can't see them too well on my phone. Looks like they got lighter but are going back darker?? Don't know what that could mean. I don't use OPKs so probs not the best person to ask....sorry!


----------



## LaineB

EJPerkins said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> Hi! My name is Laine! Wondering of anyone knows if the dr will just prescribe clomid if you haven't conceived in 18 months or if they only prescribe it to Ov? I know I Ov and I'm thinking about calling my dr and asking her to put me on clomid. Any suggestions?
> 
> Hi! Just wanted to mention that I do ovulate, but my doctor put me on clomid bc of low progesterone levels. first round helped, but no bfp. Good luck to you.Click to expand...
> 
> what was your level? ive only got as high as 7 on one of my cycles?Click to expand...

I don't know any of my levels. They just told me everything was normal. Hubby is in the normal range for his SA. Its just been so long. RE wants to start IUIs but I really wish we could try something a little more natural and less expensive first bc we have gotten preg on our own twice before. I'm jay frustrated and wish I knew something that would help.


----------



## Jadeblue18

YAY! I'm so glad I stumbled on this thread :)

I'm about to take Clomid soon (when AF decides to show lol). Dr gave me a script for 50mg days 5-9. I thought I'd do 3 rounds while TRYING to get BMI down. I have the worse case of PCOS ever :( So If I don't ovulate at all during that time, I'll start Clomid with Metformin :) See how It goes :) I do have a question though (it might sound silly)...

If I take Clomid on my next cycle and I don't ovulate or I do but AF doesn't come for another 3 months, do I have to wait 3 months to start 2nd round or...? I know it seems like a stupid question but I have actually read on another forum that you can take it even if AF doesn't arrive. I don't want to resort to provera though


----------



## 4boys1girl

LaineB said:


> EJPerkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaineB said:
> 
> 
> Hi! My name is Laine! Wondering of anyone knows if the dr will just prescribe clomid if you haven't conceived in 18 months or if they only prescribe it to Ov? I know I Ov and I'm thinking about calling my dr and asking her to put me on clomid. Any suggestions?
> 
> Hi! Just wanted to mention that I do ovulate, but my doctor put me on clomid bc of low progesterone levels. first round helped, but no bfp. Good luck to you.Click to expand...
> 
> what was your level? ive only got as high as 7 on one of my cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know any of my levels. They just told me everything was normal. Hubby is in the normal range for his SA. Its just been so long. RE wants to start IUIs but I really wish we could try something a little more natural and less expensive first bc we have gotten preg on our own twice before. I'm jay frustrated and wish I knew something that would help.Click to expand...

My last level was 6.29 on CD23. Too low! Then I took first round of clomid, 50mg on CD3-7. My CD23 progesterone was 23.49! I was soo excited and thought "yay, I might be able to sustain a pregnancy with this level". NOT!! I was sooo frustrated last month after getting AF. So, I have now done round 2 of clomid and I am currenlty waiting to ovulate. Should be anyday now. Frustrating thing is, my doc didnt want ANY bloodwork this cycle. WTF!?! How am I supposed to know if I ovulated, if I ovulated strong enough, or if there is any chance of sustaining a pregnancy! I am going in to see my RE on the 22nd "just to talk".


----------



## lanet

I also just finished my second month of clomid and am waiting to ovulate. I'm getting bloodwork done this month, I didn't last month, so i can't wait to see the results. Last month I ovulated on cd 18, I was hoping to O sooner this month but I'm on cd 12 now so Im not very hopeful about that. I don't like how the clomid makes me feel and I'm very tempted to not take it next month.


----------



## caz & bob

Please keep this truck moving and show our support!!!
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9612;
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9604; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; 9/11 victims & their families &#9617;&#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; &#9617;&#9617; we will never forget &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612;
&#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@)(@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9624;
to all who lost loved ones and to the hero's


----------



## csmith

daopdesign said:


> csmith said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Daopdesign - I didn't think it was likely to happen first round anyway as not had periods for so long, think my body kind of needed one. Haven't really thought about it too much this month, and just taking it as it comes.
> 
> Awww you must have been so glad to finally have your baby boy and really sorry to hear about your lil angel - I am sure you miss him everyday : (
> 
> Still got our fingers crossed for both of us this month - be good to stay in touch as on the same cycle days.
> 
> I am currently cd8 today (finished taking tablets on Tuesday) and got what I think is ovulation pains as having twinges in both ovaries, surely this is early or can it be them preparing the follicle? When abouts are you going to start bed too?
> 
> xx
> 
> wow ovulation pain already! Sounds like a good sign :)
> 
> Well my AF stopped on Tuesday and I've noticed nothing but wet cm which hopefully will move on to the more fertile stuff as I approach ov (hopefully!). To be honest I'm not holding out too much hope on 50mg but we'll see. Doc told me to take 50mg first 2 months and if I don't ovulate then take 100mg on the 3rd month before I go back and see him.
> 
> Only thing is though I only have 10 pills left (due to doing 2 rounds in one month as you know) so I'm thinking I will just do 100mg next month if I don't ovulate! Might aswell if 50mg doesn't do the trick I hear the dosage has alot to do with your weight aswell, thinner woman seem to respond on 50mg whilst those in the middle like me probably do better on a higher dose. I have no idea how true that is but it kinda makes sense don't you think.Click to expand...

Will keep my fingers crossed that you ovulate this month on the 50mg - I agree and would also take the 100mg next month if this month doesn't work - like you said you almost wasted 2 lots in one month anyway. 

All this waiting does my head in lol - although tried not to focus too much on it this month and as had lots of other stuff going on, not making it be too much in my mind so may do the trick. xx


----------



## jmullins

Just a quick question....I finished my first cycle of Clomid (cd5-9) and am now at CD 13. My question is did the day you ovulate change once you started clomid. My OPK's have typically shown an LH surge between CD 13-15. Just wondering if I should expect my Ovulation to change.


----------



## Justwantababy

jmullins said:


> Just a quick question....I finished my first cycle of Clomid (cd5-9) and am now at CD 13. My question is did the day you ovulate change once you started clomid. My OPK's have typically shown an LH surge between CD 13-15. Just wondering if I should expect my Ovulation to change.

Hi! I've never ov'd on clomid (hopefully this cycle tho!) but lots of women find it makes ovulation later. I would expect it at your usual time but don't give up bd'ing too soon....a lovely woman on here got preggo after ovulating on cd21 on clomid. Good luck!


----------



## Justwantababy

Jadeblue18 said:


> YAY! I'm so glad I stumbled on this thread :)
> 
> I'm about to take Clomid soon (when AF decides to show lol). Dr gave me a script for 50mg days 5-9. I thought I'd do 3 rounds while TRYING to get BMI down. I have the worse case of PCOS ever :( So If I don't ovulate at all during that time, I'll start Clomid with Metformin :) See how It goes :) I do have a question though (it might sound silly)...
> 
> If I take Clomid on my next cycle and I don't ovulate or I do but AF doesn't come for another 3 months, do I have to wait 3 months to start 2nd round or...? I know it seems like a stupid question but I have actually read on another forum that you can take it even if AF doesn't arrive. I don't want to resort to provera though

Hello! :wave:
As far as I know you should always start it at the beginning of your cycle. How come you don't want to resort to provera?
Have you asked your doc? xx


----------



## Jadeblue18

Justwantababy said:


> Jadeblue18 said:
> 
> 
> YAY! I'm so glad I stumbled on this thread :)
> 
> I'm about to take Clomid soon (when AF decides to show lol). Dr gave me a script for 50mg days 5-9. I thought I'd do 3 rounds while TRYING to get BMI down. I have the worse case of PCOS ever :( So If I don't ovulate at all during that time, I'll start Clomid with Metformin :) See how It goes :) I do have a question though (it might sound silly)...
> 
> If I take Clomid on my next cycle and I don't ovulate or I do but AF doesn't come for another 3 months, do I have to wait 3 months to start 2nd round or...? I know it seems like a stupid question but I have actually read on another forum that you can take it even if AF doesn't arrive. I don't want to resort to provera though
> 
> Hello! :wave:
> As far as I know you should always start it at the beginning of your cycle. How come you don't want to resort to provera?
> Have you asked your doc? xxClick to expand...

Hey :) The 'common' side effects would interfere with my occupation and unfortunately living in the city, My husband and I both need to work in order to survive. If I started Provera I would lose my job. :( I'm risking it with Metformin but willing to take the risk now, while I'm on leave just to see how it goes :) Start that Friday next week, then have to fast for a blood test on the Saturday to make sure it's not toxic to my body. I haven't really heard anything really bad about Metformin except that gastro + vomiting/nausea are very common which is why I'll start soon because the side effects aren't suppose to last too long until your body gets used to the drug. Provera on the other hand.. it's most common side effects are Acne; changes in menstrual flow, including breakthrough bleeding, spotting, or missed periods; dizziness; drowsiness; fever; headache; hot flashes; nausea; nervousness; pain; rash; sleeplessness; stomach pain; weakness; weight gain or loss. And my job would be on the line with that as I'm a professional driver :(
Just say I DID end up taking it though.. is it ok to take Provera, Metformin and Clomid all together?


----------



## resque07

I took my first round of clomid 26 days ago and I think I od on cd 21 I am getting bfn shouls I wait another week to still am I still in the ball game .....


----------



## EJPerkins

Jadeblue18 said:


> Justwantababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeblue18 said:
> 
> 
> YAY! I'm so glad I stumbled on this thread :)
> 
> I'm about to take Clomid soon (when AF decides to show lol). Dr gave me a script for 50mg days 5-9. I thought I'd do 3 rounds while TRYING to get BMI down. I have the worse case of PCOS ever :( So If I don't ovulate at all during that time, I'll start Clomid with Metformin :) See how It goes :) I do have a question though (it might sound silly)...
> 
> If I take Clomid on my next cycle and I don't ovulate or I do but AF doesn't come for another 3 months, do I have to wait 3 months to start 2nd round or...? I know it seems like a stupid question but I have actually read on another forum that you can take it even if AF doesn't arrive. I don't want to resort to provera though
> 
> Hello! :wave:
> As far as I know you should always start it at the beginning of your cycle. How come you don't want to resort to provera?
> Have you asked your doc? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey :) The 'common' side effects would interfere with my occupation and unfortunately living in the city, My husband and I both need to work in order to survive. If I started Provera I would lose my job. :( I'm risking it with Metformin but willing to take the risk now, while I'm on leave just to see how it goes :) Start that Friday next week, then have to fast for a blood test on the Saturday to make sure it's not toxic to my body. I haven't really heard anything really bad about Metformin except that gastro + vomiting/nausea are very common which is why I'll start soon because the side effects aren't suppose to last too long until your body gets used to the drug. Provera on the other hand.. it's most common side effects are Acne; changes in menstrual flow, including breakthrough bleeding, spotting, or missed periods; dizziness; drowsiness; fever; headache; hot flashes; nausea; nervousness; pain; rash; sleeplessness; stomach pain; weakness; weight gain or loss. And my job would be on the line with that as I'm a professional driver :(
> Just say I DID end up taking it though.. is it ok to take Provera, Metformin and Clomid all together?Click to expand...

i personal have taken all 3 of them at the same time.. i had no side effects from the provera but i did with metformin for the first cpl days, just make sure u take it with food it helps with the side effects.. and clomid does have some.. i got hot flashes and a lil more moody but they again didnt last to long.. i took it days 3-7, take metformin twice a day and provera only when AF doesnt show up and neg tests.. gl to ya u should be fine


----------



## Lily7

Jadeblue18 said:


> Justwantababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeblue18 said:
> 
> 
> YAY! I'm so glad I stumbled on this thread :)
> 
> I'm about to take Clomid soon (when AF decides to show lol). Dr gave me a script for 50mg days 5-9. I thought I'd do 3 rounds while TRYING to get BMI down. I have the worse case of PCOS ever :( So If I don't ovulate at all during that time, I'll start Clomid with Metformin :) See how It goes :) I do have a question though (it might sound silly)...
> 
> If I take Clomid on my next cycle and I don't ovulate or I do but AF doesn't come for another 3 months, do I have to wait 3 months to start 2nd round or...? I know it seems like a stupid question but I have actually read on another forum that you can take it even if AF doesn't arrive. I don't want to resort to provera though
> 
> Hello! :wave:
> As far as I know you should always start it at the beginning of your cycle. How come you don't want to resort to provera?
> Have you asked your doc? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey :) The 'common' side effects would interfere with my occupation and unfortunately living in the city, My husband and I both need to work in order to survive. If I started Provera I would lose my job. :( I'm risking it with Metformin but willing to take the risk now, while I'm on leave just to see how it goes :) Start that Friday next week, then have to fast for a blood test on the Saturday to make sure it's not toxic to my body. I haven't really heard anything really bad about Metformin except that gastro + vomiting/nausea are very common which is why I'll start soon because the side effects aren't suppose to last too long until your body gets used to the drug. Provera on the other hand.. it's most common side effects are Acne; changes in menstrual flow, including breakthrough bleeding, spotting, or missed periods; dizziness; drowsiness; fever; headache; hot flashes; nausea; nervousness; pain; rash; sleeplessness; stomach pain; weakness; weight gain or loss. And my job would be on the line with that as I'm a professional driver :(
> Just say I DID end up taking it though.. is it ok to take Provera, Metformin and Clomid all together?Click to expand...

Hi I take provera and clomid as I dont ovulate therefore dont get af on my own. So I have to take provera to start my af so I can take my clomid days 2-6. Hopefully this time they think I have ovulated so if no bfp then af should come. I have never had side effects from provera, I have had mild side effects on clomid. 

I have read of girls on here getting some worse side effects than me on clomid but never on provera. They are used together alot. I dont know about met because I have never taken it. But from what I have taken mentioned above, there was no need to take time off work or anything and certainly no risk of me losing my job. good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## nevernormal

About the provera/progestin... my doctor just had me take it at night because it can cause drowsiness. You'd probably be okay taking it at night. Do things normally affect you like that and make you drowsy though? They don't me, and when I took prometrium (another progestin) it didn't make me drowsy. Just because it CAN make you drowsy, doesn't mean it will


----------



## daopdesign

csmith said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csmith said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Daopdesign - I didn't think it was likely to happen first round anyway as not had periods for so long, think my body kind of needed one. Haven't really thought about it too much this month, and just taking it as it comes.
> 
> Awww you must have been so glad to finally have your baby boy and really sorry to hear about your lil angel - I am sure you miss him everyday : (
> 
> Still got our fingers crossed for both of us this month - be good to stay in touch as on the same cycle days.
> 
> I am currently cd8 today (finished taking tablets on Tuesday) and got what I think is ovulation pains as having twinges in both ovaries, surely this is early or can it be them preparing the follicle? When abouts are you going to start bed too?
> 
> xx
> 
> wow ovulation pain already! Sounds like a good sign :)
> 
> Well my AF stopped on Tuesday and I've noticed nothing but wet cm which hopefully will move on to the more fertile stuff as I approach ov (hopefully!). To be honest I'm not holding out too much hope on 50mg but we'll see. Doc told me to take 50mg first 2 months and if I don't ovulate then take 100mg on the 3rd month before I go back and see him.
> 
> Only thing is though I only have 10 pills left (due to doing 2 rounds in one month as you know) so I'm thinking I will just do 100mg next month if I don't ovulate! Might aswell if 50mg doesn't do the trick I hear the dosage has alot to do with your weight aswell, thinner woman seem to respond on 50mg whilst those in the middle like me probably do better on a higher dose. I have no idea how true that is but it kinda makes sense don't you think.Click to expand...
> 
> Will keep my fingers crossed that you ovulate this month on the 50mg - I agree and would also take the 100mg next month if this month doesn't work - like you said you almost wasted 2 lots in one month anyway.
> 
> All this waiting does my head in lol - although tried not to focus too much on it this month and as had lots of other stuff going on, not making it be too much in my mind so may do the trick. xxClick to expand...


Yup I know exactly what you mean but I'm just trying to take it easy, what's the point in getting all worked up, if anything that is not good whilst ttc. I guess your CD12 today :D, this is a really easy one for us because our cycle began 1st Sep! 

Are you testing your surge with opk's? I'm gonna start testing today I reckon, fx!


----------



## U347464

has Clomid made anyone really itchy? I have been itching terribly since I took it.


----------



## lanet

I've been itchy too but hadnt even thought about it being the clomid!


----------



## nik25

I took clomid cd 5-9 now I'm on cd10. I'm just wondering when do I 
Start using opk's? Dh and I are bd everyday for 10 days lol. We are just trying different things each cycle to increase our chances :)


----------



## lanet

I didn't ovulate until cd 18, but I was a late ovulater anyway.


----------



## Lily7

hey girls I went in for my cd21 progesterone bloods today (even though today is cd22 for me) I get my results Wed/Thurs............wish me luck :)


----------



## pink mum

all the best lily


----------



## Lily7

thanks pink :)


----------



## pink mum

i also took clomid this month n ovulated on cd16,m 5dpo today,hope this is my month


----------



## Lily7

good luck pink :) When are you planning to test?


----------



## pink mum

Want to wait till af is late,it is due on 25,hope it stays away,


----------



## Lily7

fingers crossed for us both


----------



## seymoae

I'm 4dpo and I woke up with a rash on my chest and back this morning.... Anyone else get a rash or is this a side effect of Clomid?

Also, my boobs are not sore at all... Do all women who ovulate on Clomid have sore breasts? I had all the other signs, wet CM, positive OPK, and temp rise but no sore boobs.


----------



## pink mum

:hugs:IT WILL HAPPEN SOON LILY,
SEYMOAE,i get it normaly bt this time after taking lomid i dun have sore boobs,just creamycm,diarrhea n windy,:dohh:


----------



## Justwantababy

Good luck Lily! And pink mum.

We could do with some good news on here.

I start my 150mg clomid tomorrow and I'm so excited! I hope with all my heart thisis our month to at least ovulate!! I so desperately want our little baby! xxx


----------



## pink mum

so nice of u just want a baby
hope this is the month for all of us


----------



## Justwantababy

pink mum said:


> so nice of u just want a baby
> hope this is the month for all of us

Ha! Wouldn't that be amazing?! EVERYONE on here getting good sticky bfps this month?! Would love that!! 

I did mean to say too....sorry if anyone has posted a question and hasn't had an answer. I normally only reply if I think it's helpful....if not I leave it to someone else. But if anyone feels forgotten then please ask again....this definitely isn't a cliquey thread, just very fast moving!
:dust: all round!


----------



## pink mum

that would b amazing definitely


----------



## Lily7

thanks justwantababy, good luck to you this round, I hope you ovulate and catch that eggie


----------



## Justwantababy

Lily7 said:


> thanks justwantababy, good luck to you this round, I hope you ovulate and catch that eggie

Oh I know! Such hope at the start of the month! But got to stay positive.

Have you been temping or OPK'ing? Sorry...I know I've probs asked but I forget! I'll keep my fingers crossed good and tight for ypu xxx


----------



## U347464

lanet said:


> I've been itchy too but hadnt even thought about it being the clomid!

Tx for answering the question. So I am not alone. If you read the side effects, says it is one of them. So rather unfortunate we are getting this annoying side effect instead of all the others.


----------



## Lily7

no I dont temp, I have used opk's but they are unreliable for me because of my pcos :( I just go by my scans and bloods. I know what you mean, all the excitement at the beginning soon wears off! I see you are temping, how is that going? I work shifts aswell so my temps would not be accurate, are you able to use opk's? I'm sorry if I too have already asked you all this but there are so many people on this thread its really hard to keep track so I know what you mean!


----------



## lanet

U347464 said:


> lanet said:
> 
> 
> I've been itchy too but hadnt even thought about it being the clomid!
> 
> Tx for answering the question. So I am not alone. If you read the side effects, says it is one of them. So rather unfortunate we are getting this annoying side effect instead of all the others.Click to expand...

I seem to be rather sensitive to medicine and get any and all side effects. My husband jokes that when the doctor tells me to take one pill of something, I take 1/4 of it and can't sit up straight. Needless to say, the clomid experience hasn't been pleasant and I pray I don't need it much longer.


----------



## prettynpink29

Justwantababy & Lily7 I miss you girls!! How are both of you doing?? 

I am cd8 today and finished my last clomid pills last night. This cycle already feels so different than my first cycle on clomid. I am only cd8 and already have tons of creamy CM.. Which is not normal for me. And I am already feeling twinges! I don't know when I am gonna ovulate :shrug: I hope not to early!


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh pretty I just hope it all comes good for you this month....you deserve it :hugs:
No lily I don't use OPKs, for the same reason as you. I do like temping, and it gives me some idea of what was going on. I've not been temping while on my provera tho, & must say I enjoyed the break. I have to take quite a few early morning flights with my job and yep those 4:30am starts definitely throw it out! Also I'm still partial to the odd night out and that sends my temp sky high.


----------



## messymommy

So I have bounced in and out on this thread and can't seem to find the answer to my question. It's probably because of the size of this thread but I even used search! What worked for those who got the BFPs? CD3-7 or CD5-9? 50mg, 100mg?

So far I have had Clomid a few cycles with no BFP but I do ovulate. I did before the clomid too just not great. My CD21 without clomid was 11 which my doctor said indicated ovulation but I was ovulating too late in my cycle, CD19 that time. Therefore, she gave me Clomid 50mg and said to take it CD5-9. I did that and got a CD21 of 16.2 then the next cycle only an 8. I took a month off and had the HSG done and found both tubes were blocked. The dye from the testing opened my left tube so I'm back in the game! Now back on the same clomid last cycle I had a CD21 of 16.2 AGAIN but a BFN. This cycle I asked if I could take a higher dose or do CD3-7 and she said she only give it CD5-9 and didn't think I needed a higher dose and if I wanted to do something different she could refer me to a specialist 1 1/2 hours away. Well we're not ready for that step yet. So I cheated and told them I made a mistake because I was so upset that I got AF and didn't count correctly and took my clomid CD3-7. They said they didn't think it would hurt me but they don't know how well I will ovulate this month so we have to see what CD21 in a couple weeks tells us. What are you thoughts on all of this?


----------



## U347464

Another question: Now I am having sharp pains on my right. I guess my right ovary? Hopefully, I am not overstimulated/ hyperovulation. Anyone else? So with these sharp pains, when should I expect to ovulate? I have also totally lost all my EWCM that I usually get a few days leading up to ovulation. There is nothing. Makes me almost feel infertile. Someone with more experience on Clomid pls help me. Without this EWCM leading up to ovulation, I am pessimistic that ovulation is still going to happen? I ovulated just fine w/o Clomid. Dr. put me on Clomid to help our chances due to DH's low sperm count situation.


----------



## U347464

messymommy said:


> So I have bounced in and out on this thread and can't seem to find the answer to my question. It's probably because of the size of this thread but I even used search! What worked for those who got the BFPs? CD3-7 or CD5-9? 50mg, 100mg?
> 
> So far I have had Clomid a few cycles with no BFP but I do ovulate. I did before the clomid too just not great. My CD21 without clomid was 11 which my doctor said indicated ovulation but I was ovulating too late in my cycle, CD19 that time. Therefore, she gave me Clomid 50mg and said to take it CD5-9. I did that and got a CD21 of 16.2 then the next cycle only an 8. I took a month off and had the HSG done and found both tubes were blocked. The dye from the testing opened my left tube so I'm back in the game! Now back on the same clomid last cycle I had a CD21 of 16.2 AGAIN but a BFN. This cycle I asked if I could take a higher dose or do CD3-7 and she said she only give it CD5-9 and didn't think I needed a higher dose and if I wanted to do something different she could refer me to a specialist 1 1/2 hours away. Well we're not ready for that step yet. So I cheated and told them I made a mistake because I was so upset that I got AF and didn't count correctly and took my clomid CD3-7. They said they didn't think it would hurt me but they don't know how well I will ovulate this month so we have to see what CD21 in a couple weeks tells us. What are you thoughts on all of this?

Having trouble understanding your question.


----------



## lanet

I had ewcm for two days, then I got my positive opk and was totally dry by then. I also had pains throughout the month and was also worried about ohss but it turned out to just be ovulation pains! I had it for awhile after too. I think you are probably ovulating now or very soon! Are you temping?

As for the other question, there is lots of info if you google it, but it really just seems to be each drs opinion as to which days to take it:)


----------



## messymommy

messymommy said:


> So I have bounced in and out on this thread and can't seem to find the answer to my question. It's probably because of the size of this thread but I even used search! What worked for those who got the BFPs? CD3-7 or CD5-9? 50mg, 100mg?
> 
> So far I have had Clomid a few cycles with no BFP but I do ovulate. I did before the clomid too just not great. My CD21 without clomid was 11 which my doctor said indicated ovulation but I was ovulating too late in my cycle, CD19 that time. Therefore, she gave me Clomid 50mg and said to take it CD5-9. I did that and got a CD21 of 16.2 then the next cycle only an 8. I took a month off and had the HSG done and found both tubes were blocked. The dye from the testing opened my left tube so I'm back in the game! Now back on the same clomid last cycle I had a CD21 of 16.2 AGAIN but a BFN. This cycle I asked if I could take a higher dose or do CD3-7 and she said she only give it CD5-9 and didn't think I needed a higher dose and if I wanted to do something different she could refer me to a specialist 1 1/2 hours away. Well we're not ready for that step yet. So I cheated and told them I made a mistake because I was so upset that I got AF and didn't count correctly and took my clomid CD3-7. They said they didn't think it would hurt me but they don't know how well I will ovulate this month so we have to see what CD21 in a couple weeks tells us. What are you thoughts on all of this?

I am asking for those who have gotten pregnant on clomid what dose they took and what days they took it that worked for them? I haven't had luck yet with cycle day 5-9 though I do ovulate so I thought I'd try other days of taking it like cycle day 3-7 this time around. I was also asking what you ladies thought about what my doctor's office is doing/saying. Sorry for the confusion, it was a really long post!


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi messy mommy....I don't think it makes too much of a difference what days you take clomid...some say the earlier you take it you get more follicles, and the later you take it you get fewer follies but they're bigger.
As for the dose....clomid can work brilliantly, but can have side affects too, including hyperstimulation of the ovaries, thinning the lining of the uterus and drying out CM. That's why docs tend to start low and work the dose up. Preseed, grapefruit juice and a cough syrup with guaifenesin can all help increase CM.
How long were your cycles before clomid? Do you chart your temperature or use OPKs to pin point ovulation?


----------



## Justwantababy

If you are ovulating then clomid is doing it's job...it's there to help with that step, not necessarily to get you pregnant, if that makes sense to you?.xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

U347464 said:


> Another question: Now I am having sharp pains on my right. I guess my right ovary? Hopefully, I am not overstimulated/ hyperovulation. Anyone else? So with these sharp pains, when should I expect to ovulate? I have also totally lost all my EWCM that I usually get a few days leading up to ovulation. There is nothing. Makes me almost feel infertile. Someone with more experience on Clomid pls help me. Without this EWCM leading up to ovulation, I am pessimistic that ovulation is still going to happen? I ovulated just fine w/o Clomid. Dr. put me on Clomid to help our chances due to DH's low sperm count situation.

I would say you're prob due to ovulate within a week...just keep bd'ing!

Clomid can dry up CM...so like I said to messy mommy above there's things you can try to help.

Is your OH taking zinc, cutting out smoking, cutting down on caffeine and alcohol? xx


----------



## lanet

Girls I really need advice. I am having major mood swings and feel so depressed and hopeless, like it may never happen. I can't seem to shake it and this is not like me. Could this be from the clomid? I'm on cd 15 so I'm not even taking the pills now. I'm really thinking about stopping next month because it scares me to feel this way. This is my 2nd month.


----------



## messymommy

Thanks for the help Justwantababy. I do have preseed and tried that last month and will be using it again this month since I have next to no CM with the clomid now. My cycles had been about 34 days before clomid and I was ovulating on CD 19. With clomid I ovulate on CD 15-16 so I'm down to 30-31 day cycles. I am using OPKs but not charting.


----------



## Kelso1988

Hey Girls, starting my first cycle of 50mg of Clomid at the end of this monto but what to expect? Feeling so many different emotions. After ttc for 3 years it's all kinda just hit me yesterday as I didn't expect to get it yesterday so yeah nervous, scared, excited and many more lol. Baby dust & luck to all x


----------



## Justwantababy

Kelso1988 said:


> Hey Girls, starting my first cycle of 50mg of Clomid at the end of this monto but what to expect? Feeling so many different emotions. After ttc for 3 years it's all kinda just hit me yesterday as I didn't expect to get it yesterday so yeah nervous, scared, excited and many more lol. Baby dust & luck to all x

Good luck honey....some people have side affects, some don't. Hope you'll be lucky.

3 years....such a long time ttc. We've only been trying 1 year, and it gets me so down.

I hope clomid does the trick for you xx


----------



## Justwantababy

messymommy said:


> Thanks for the help Justwantababy. I do have preseed and tried that last month and will be using it again this month since I have next to no CM with the clomid now. My cycles had been about 34 days before clomid and I was ovulating on CD 19. With clomid I ovulate on CD 15-16 so I'm down to 30-31 day cycles. I am using OPKs but not charting.

If you were ovulating on cd19 your cd21 progesterone levels would be low....they should have tested at cd26 when it would have peaked.


----------



## Lily7

prettynpink29 said:


> Justwantababy & Lily7 I miss you girls!! How are both of you doing??
> 
> I am cd8 today and finished my last clomid pills last night. This cycle already feels so different than my first cycle on clomid. I am only cd8 and already have tons of creamy CM.. Which is not normal for me. And I am already feeling twinges! I don't know when I am gonna ovulate :shrug: I hope not to early!

Pretty!!! I have missed you too! I am cd23 today, they think I did ovulate this time, just waiting for my cd21 blood results to confirm, should get them wed/thurs.

Oh that is exciting to hear that this cycle feels different for you, I hope it is a nice strong ovulation for you, are you going to use opk's......good luck!! 

Justwantababy, its really annoying when we can't rely on opk's isn't it! Good luck with the temping

And where is scerena, haven't seen posts from her in a while, I hope your ok huni xx


----------



## daopdesign

lanet said:


> Girls I really need advice. I am having major mood swings and feel so depressed and hopeless, like it may never happen. I can't seem to shake it and this is not like me. Could this be from the clomid? I'm on cd 15 so I'm not even taking the pills now. I'm really thinking about stopping next month because it scares me to feel this way. This is my 2nd month.

Hey lanet, don't worry I posted a similar post not that long ago lol

I felt like EVERYTHING was pissing me off and I did not know why, I could not help myself but now about a week later I feel fine again. It must be the Clomid as I didn't feel like that over the last few weeks and I remember a few years back I had a similar thing happen. Your hormones are all over the place but try not to get stressed!


----------



## Lily7

daopdesign said:


> lanet said:
> 
> 
> Girls I really need advice. I am having major mood swings and feel so depressed and hopeless, like it may never happen. I can't seem to shake it and this is not like me. Could this be from the clomid? I'm on cd 15 so I'm not even taking the pills now. I'm really thinking about stopping next month because it scares me to feel this way. This is my 2nd month.
> 
> Hey lanet, don't worry I posted a similar post not that long ago lol
> 
> I felt like EVERYTHING was pissing me off and I did not know why, I could not help myself but now about a week later I feel fine again. It must be the Clomid as I didn't feel like that over the last few weeks and I remember a few years back I had a similar thing happen. Your hormones are all over the place but try not to get stressed!Click to expand...

Hi lanet, you are not alone, I sometimes get like that too, just know we are all here if you need to come on and speak to us :hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

maybe it's just us woman as we are known to have the occasional mood swings, it's in our blood!


----------



## messymommy

Justwantababy said:


> messymommy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help Justwantababy. I do have preseed and tried that last month and will be using it again this month since I have next to no CM with the clomid now. My cycles had been about 34 days before clomid and I was ovulating on CD 19. With clomid I ovulate on CD 15-16 so I'm down to 30-31 day cycles. I am using OPKs but not charting.
> 
> If you were ovulating on cd19 your cd21 progesterone levels would be low....they should have tested at cd26 when it would have peaked.Click to expand...

So perhaps I was doing just fine on my own then?


----------



## JAnna123

Hello! This is my first post on this site, I'm on The Bump and have been TTC since 1/2011. I have had irregular or absent cycles since stopping BC and DH has 2% abnormal morph. I started my first round of Clomid this month on CD3, I got positive OPK's on CD 21 and 22 but was told that OPK's are usually not accurate when on a medicated cycle. I have POAS 3x's the past 3 days and all were BFN. At this point I don't know if I'm testing too early or if AF will be here tomorrow. Once AF does arrive I will be contacting an RE... *sigh*


----------



## Justwantababy

JAnna123 said:


> Hello! This is my first post on this site, I'm on The Bump and have been TTC since 1/2011. I have had irregular or absent cycles since stopping BC and DH has 2% abnormal morph. I started my first round of Clomid this month on CD3, I got positive OPK's on CD 21 and 22 but was told that OPK's are usually not accurate when on a medicated cycle. I have POAS 3x's the past 3 days and all were BFN. At this point I don't know if I'm testing too early or if AF will be here tomorrow. Once AF does arrive I will be contacting an RE... *sigh*

Hello JAnna! I think OPKs do work for some women on medicated cycles, just not all (me for example...but that's cos my LH hormone level is already high because of my pcos). Lots of girls on here use them just fine though.

How far along are you in your cycle now? Don't give up, you're still in with a chance :hugs:xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

messymommy said:


> Justwantababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> messymommy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help Justwantababy. I do have preseed and tried that last month and will be using it again this month since I have next to no CM with the clomid now. My cycles had been about 34 days before clomid and I was ovulating on CD 19. With clomid I ovulate on CD 15-16 so I'm down to 30-31 day cycles. I am using OPKs but not charting.
> 
> If you were ovulating on cd19 your cd21 progesterone levels would be low....they should have tested at cd26 when it would have peaked.Click to expand...
> 
> So perhaps I was doing just fine on my own then?Click to expand...

It could be.

There's nothing 'wrong' with having a 32 day (or whatever) cycle. Doctors tend to fixate on this 28 day cycle...but everyone is different.

If you search Google images for menstrual cycle you'll find graphs that show you the play of hormones thru your cycle....see the rise of progesterone is gradual.


----------



## daopdesign

Apparently I am in one of my most fertile days but I don't think so as I've no ewcm! I have been bd'ing anyway and if I don't ovulate in the next week then I am out this month. I had a feeling 50mg would do nothing! BAH!


----------



## Jess137

Hi! Can I join you ladies? I just found out that this will be my first cycle with Clomid (starting today!:wohoo:) I'll be on 50mg for CD6-CD10. I have an awesome group of girls that are my TTC buddies, but I'm the only one who needs Clomid, so I would love to have some other ladies to talk to who have similar situations.

:flower: And lots of :dust:!!!!!!


----------



## scerena

Hi Jess of course you can everyone is welcome :) good luck with your first cycle! What mg are they starting you off with?

Daopdesign- you never know 50mg might work this time round don't loose hope :)

Lily- how are you sorry I haven't been on... I don't know what's going on with my body but I would just like af to come already so I can use my leftover clomid... So how are you? Did you ovulate?- please tell me you did! Xx


----------



## daopdesign

Today I am ovulating! NOT! My cm is still creamy and sticky, will keep testin with the opk's fx for me heee!


----------



## lanet

Be careful because I got ewcm one day, and then the positive opk the next morning, great right? Well guess what else I got the same morning, a temp rise! I totally missed O and I was watching so closely for it!


----------



## messymommy

I am going to add temping to my list of TTC helpers. I am not chucking the OPKs though. So far they are what I have depended on to try O but I would also like to see where I am after O like so many on BandB do in the TWW. I should be Oing soon so I guess I'll be having a partial chart to start with but I still might be able to see something during the TWW like other's do. I am buying a Basel thermometer today for sure and I will be using my ticker's chart feature.


----------



## Lily7

Hey girls just popped on to let yous know that I got my cd21 blood results back today, it is 41.9.......I have ovulated!!! woohoo finally in with a fair chance! x


----------



## pink mum

:thumbup:congrats lily


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaaaaay lily! When are you testing??!


----------



## Justwantababy

messymommy said:


> I am going to add temping to my list of TTC helpers. I am not chucking the OPKs though. So far they are what I have depended on to try O but I would also like to see where I am after O like so many on BandB do in the TWW. I should be Oing soon so I guess I'll be having a partial chart to start with but I still might be able to see something during the TWW like other's do. I am buying a Basel thermometer today for sure and I will be using my ticker's chart feature.

Hey messymommy....I really like temping. It is a bit of a chore getting into the habit of remembering but it gives you so much information. I can't wait to see my first ov rise...hopefully this month!


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Yay Lily! Congrats!


----------



## Lily7

thanks girls, I think I am going to try and wait and test on Sunday, not getting my hopes up though!


----------



## Justwantababy

Lily7 said:


> thanks girls, I think I am going to try and wait and test on Sunday, not getting my hopes up though!

Aaargh! Exciting!! Loving your willpower. But whatever the result even just a good strong ovulation is a success. 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## scerena

Congrats lily :) I hope this is it for you fingers crossed :) xxx


----------



## daopdesign

Lily7 said:


> Hey girls just popped on to let yous know that I got my cd21 blood results back today, it is 41.9.......I have ovulated!!! woohoo finally in with a fair chance! x

YES! That is awesum news Lily! :happydance::happydance:

FX for you hope this is your month x


----------



## Lily7

thank you so much both of you, I am trying not to get my hopes up! how are you both?


----------



## pink mum

lily wt dpo r u


----------



## Lily7

I dont know exactly but it is cd25 today and I had my bloods done monday which was cd22 because cd21 was a sunday.....help!!! what would you say? maybe cd14/15 for ov which would make me 10/11 dpo??


----------



## pink mum

all the best lily


----------



## Lily7

thank you pink, you too. x

girls, I just went over to the ltttc section as was having a look round and thinking of taking part over there aswell as it has been a rocky road and we have been at this ttc for a long time now, BUT I came accross this thread completely bashing us titled "Ugh . . . the regular ttc forum" Lets just say I don't feel like there would be much of a welcome from those people commenting in it saying stuff like "they are so happily ignorant" and " I really wish I could be that ignorant and naive sometimes Lol"

I couldn't believe what I was reading! I think they are just a minority over there and I am sure alot of the other ladies are lovely as it has had quite a few views bjt only a few comments

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Kelso1988

Justwantababy said:


> Kelso1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls, starting my first cycle of 50mg of Clomid at the end of this monto but what to expect? Feeling so many different emotions. After ttc for 3 years it's all kinda just hit me yesterday as I didn't expect to get it yesterday so yeah nervous, scared, excited and many more lol. Baby dust & luck to all x
> 
> Good luck honey....some people have side affects, some don't. Hope you'll be lucky.
> 
> 3 years....such a long time ttc. We've only been trying 1 year, and it gets me so down.
> 
> I hope clomid does the trick for you xxClick to expand...

Thanks hunni, still getting used to this so my reply maybe a lil jumbled. Yeah I agree with you there about getting you down, It's so hard and especially because all you seem to see is babies or pregnant woman. Hope you have some luck xxx


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Lily7 said:


> thank you pink, you too. x
> 
> girls, I just went over to the ltttc section as was having a look round and thinking of taking part over there aswell as it has been a rocky road and we have been at this ttc for a long time now, BUT I came accross this thread completely bashing us titled "Ugh . . . the regular ttc forum" Lets just say I don't feel like there would be much of a welcome from those people commenting in it saying stuff like "they are so happily ignorant" and " I really wish I could be that ignorant and naive sometimes Lol"
> 
> I couldn't believe what I was reading! I think they are just a minority over there and I am sure alot of the other ladies are lovely as it has had quite a few views bjt only a few comments
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

I saw that too. Gotta chalk it off to ppl having bad days. Some are just not very sensitive at all or anymore. Gotta imagine years and years of this stuff can really warp some. It may be just a few girls who feel that way. Just stay where you are comfy. I'm sure you will find what you need here too. Keep a PMA and you will land where you should be. :hugs:


----------



## Lily7

yeah I know turtle, was thinking they are prob in a minority like you say just a few of them, how are you?


----------



## daopdesign

Lily7 said:


> thank you pink, you too. x
> 
> girls, I just went over to the ltttc section as was having a look round and thinking of taking part over there aswell as it has been a rocky road and we have been at this ttc for a long time now, BUT I came accross this thread completely bashing us titled "Ugh . . . the regular ttc forum" Lets just say I don't feel like there would be much of a welcome from those people commenting in it saying stuff like "they are so happily ignorant" and " I really wish I could be that ignorant and naive sometimes Lol"
> 
> I couldn't believe what I was reading! I think they are just a minority over there and I am sure alot of the other ladies are lovely as it has had quite a few views bjt only a few comments
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

OMG. How bitter can you get in one thread! One ladies had 6 FAILED Clomid attempts, hmmm I conceived my son after 6 rounds and he's nearly 2. One thing I've learnt with all this TTC (and yes it has nearly been 10 years and still only one child) is NEVER to give up hope. The body has a built in mechanicsm to prevent fertility if a body is overstressed or enviromental surroundings are not ideal. Sounds mad but I think it's true. But again, these things take time and that's why a baby is cherished so much :)

My m/c at 16 weeks this year came totally out of the blue what with needing Clomid for my son but funny how I'd joined the gym and was not even actively trying because I thought it was impossible to conceive without it! 

OK, yes there is a percentage of woman who have more severe problems but stating that us in the ttc have our heads in the clouds. Don't think so. Don't lose hope, those that do are the ones who end up misrable.


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Lily7 said:


> yeah I know turtle, was thinking they are prob in a minority like you say just a few of them, how are you?

Yeah, bad apples are far and few between on bnb. Its why I like it here. I'm in limbo. I have nooo clue where I am in my cycle. I had + hcg tests early this week and now nothing. Going in tomorrow for beta blood work. Oddly my cp is high and somewhat soft n my cm is lotiony so it feels like I'm gonna O again. My body is re*tarded and seriously does what it wants to. My thryoid is happy now tho, so fx things get better.


----------



## daopdesign

If I was coming on here and reading severe negativity I wouldn't bother! I enjoy catching up on everybody's progress if it's bad or good, I'm not alone :) I have never seen them on here so I have no idea what their situation is, thank ourselves lucky lol


----------



## daopdesign

well I better keep my lips sealed because I have been given an 'infraction' on voicing my opionion, yet it's OK for people in ltttc to slate us? democracy. bah.


----------



## Jess137

I think that those threads just pop up sometimes in certain sections. I guess it's understandable that people would get frustrated by what others say, TTC is just so stressful! But for the most part everyone on here is great.

Scerena, she started me with 50mg, and if I don't O by the 29th then I have to get another blood test, and next cycle she'll try 100mg.

Congrats on the O lilly!


----------



## 4boys1girl

does anyone know if clomid can make your nipples VERY sore after O? I have had had tender bbs before, but OUCH this is by far the worst!


----------



## Jess137

I'm sorry, I have no idea. This is my first cycle on Clomid.

I have a question for anyone who's been through a Clomid cycle though. I took my first pill of my first round last night. All day I've been thinking things smell like vomit. Has anyone experienced smell sensitivity while taking Clomid?:flower:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

was going to take part in this group since i started my clomid today after 3 years trying..but apparently should head back to LTTTC. its pretty hateful to talk bad about other people when we are supposed to be supporting each other. the entire point of LTttc is so that people who feel exactly that way dont have to worry about people being offended when they just need to say something..to just get it out. personally, i would much prefer to moan, cry and fuss about how frustrated i am after all this time in LTTTC where i dont feel like im bringing down some of the 1-2 monther's over here. some of them are nieve, and believe that this journey will be easy..and it is really really hard not to be negative toward them when they are crying and moaning about how "long" they have tried. it isnt my place to bring those people down...and it shouldnt matter to anyone what someone else says in another forum on here...dont post on their thread if you dont like it instead of berating that person to a bunch of other people in a different threat.


----------



## Lily7

TurboTurtle80 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> yeah I know turtle, was thinking they are prob in a minority like you say just a few of them, how are you?
> 
> Yeah, bad apples are far and few between on bnb. Its why I like it here. I'm in limbo. I have nooo clue where I am in my cycle. I had + hcg tests early this week and now nothing. Going in tomorrow for beta blood work. Oddly my cp is high and somewhat soft n my cm is lotiony so it feels like I'm gonna O again. My body is re*tarded and seriously does what it wants to. My thryoid is happy now tho, so fx things get better.Click to expand...

Glad your thyroid is fixed, it plays an important role in ttc, good luck for your bloodwork and keep us updated :)


----------



## julybabe84

Hi ladies I took my first ever clomid tablet last night. I am so excited to finally be able to start it but I am a bit apprehensive at the same time. I've to take 50mg day 2 - 6. On day 10 I've to get an internal scan then again 4 days later (I think it would've been sooner had the Monday not been a public holiday) they said they'll keep scanning until they think I've ovulated.

Has anyone else had this done with the scans? How accurate are they?


----------



## Justwantababy

julybabe84 said:


> Hi ladies I took my first ever clomid tablet last night. I am so excited to finally be able to start it but I am a bit apprehensive at the same time. I've to take 50mg day 2 - 6. On day 10 I've to get an internal scan then again 4 days later (I think it would've been sooner had the Monday not been a public holiday) they said they'll keep scanning until they think I've ovulated.
> 
> Has anyone else had this done with the scans? How accurate are they?

Hi hun :wave:

Are you going to the ERI by any chance? I'm in Edinburgh and on my 3rd round of clomid. I had some scans towards the end of my last cycle, but this will be my first full scan-monitored cycle :happydance:

The scans are pretty accurate I think. They'll be able to tell you how many follicles have matured, and keep a check on the size of the dominant follicle. Clever stuff!


----------



## Vickie

Forum rules and TOS:



> Continuing locked or removed threads elsewhere on the forum is not permitted. If a thread has been moderated, it is with good reason. Posts questioning or complaining about such actions will either be removed or closed.

If discussion of the thread (that has already been closed and dealt with) continues this thread will get shut down as well.


----------



## messymommy

Jess137 said:


> I'm sorry, I have no idea. This is my first cycle on Clomid.
> 
> I have a question for anyone who's been through a Clomid cycle though. I took my first pill of my first round last night. All day I've been thinking things smell like vomit. Has anyone experienced smell sensitivity while taking Clomid?:flower:

I haven't noticed things not smelling good but I have noticed that some things I normally like to eat don't taste good and I avoid them till closer to the end of the cycle. Somewhere around the TWW time I start wanting the opposite foods that I wanted in the beginning. Strange huh?


----------



## Jess137

Vickie said:


> Forum rules and TOS:
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing locked or removed threads elsewhere on the forum is not permitted. If a thread has been moderated, it is with good reason. Posts questioning or complaining about such actions will either be removed or closed.
> 
> If discussion of the thread (that has already been closed and dealt with) continues this thread will get shut down as well.Click to expand...

The last post about that thread was from someone else who just came along to our thread and wanted to post about it. She isn't even active on this thread, she just popped in once. Please don't give us a second strike for that!:flower:


----------



## csmith

daopdesign said:


> csmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csmith said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Daopdesign - I didn't think it was likely to happen first round anyway as not had periods for so long, think my body kind of needed one. Haven't really thought about it too much this month, and just taking it as it comes.
> 
> Awww you must have been so glad to finally have your baby boy and really sorry to hear about your lil angel - I am sure you miss him everyday : (
> 
> Still got our fingers crossed for both of us this month - be good to stay in touch as on the same cycle days.
> 
> I am currently cd8 today (finished taking tablets on Tuesday) and got what I think is ovulation pains as having twinges in both ovaries, surely this is early or can it be them preparing the follicle? When abouts are you going to start bed too?
> 
> xx
> 
> wow ovulation pain already! Sounds like a good sign :)
> 
> Well my AF stopped on Tuesday and I've noticed nothing but wet cm which hopefully will move on to the more fertile stuff as I approach ov (hopefully!). To be honest I'm not holding out too much hope on 50mg but we'll see. Doc told me to take 50mg first 2 months and if I don't ovulate then take 100mg on the 3rd month before I go back and see him.
> 
> Only thing is though I only have 10 pills left (due to doing 2 rounds in one month as you know) so I'm thinking I will just do 100mg next month if I don't ovulate! Might aswell if 50mg doesn't do the trick I hear the dosage has alot to do with your weight aswell, thinner woman seem to respond on 50mg whilst those in the middle like me probably do better on a higher dose. I have no idea how true that is but it kinda makes sense don't you think.Click to expand...
> 
> Will keep my fingers crossed that you ovulate this month on the 50mg - I agree and would also take the 100mg next month if this month doesn't work - like you said you almost wasted 2 lots in one month anyway.
> 
> All this waiting does my head in lol - although tried not to focus too much on it this month and as had lots of other stuff going on, not making it be too much in my mind so may do the trick. xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup I know exactly what you mean but I'm just trying to take it easy, what's the point in getting all worked up, if anything that is not good whilst ttc. I guess your CD12 today :D, this is a really easy one for us because our cycle began 1st Sep!
> 
> Are you testing your surge with opk's? I'm gonna start testing today I reckon, fx!Click to expand...

Hey - how are you getting on? I am 17dpo today, last 3/4 days had such stabbing pains in ovaries, sore boobs and bad heartburn. Hoping this is a sign of ovulation. I haven't tested with opk this month so trying to go on cm and cervix (which is high, soft and open atm) I have to go for 21 day bloods nest Wednesday. 

How have you been getting on - any signs of ovulation for you? xxxx


----------



## julybabe84

Justwantababy said:


> julybabe84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I took my first ever clomid tablet last night. I am so excited to finally be able to start it but I am a bit apprehensive at the same time. I've to take 50mg day 2 - 6. On day 10 I've to get an internal scan then again 4 days later (I think it would've been sooner had the Monday not been a public holiday) they said they'll keep scanning until they think I've ovulated.
> 
> Has anyone else had this done with the scans? How accurate are they?
> 
> Hi hun :wave:
> 
> Are you going to the ERI by any chance? I'm in Edinburgh and on my 3rd round of clomid. I had some scans towards the end of my last cycle, but this will be my first full scan-monitored cycle :happydance:
> 
> The scans are pretty accurate I think. They'll be able to tell you how many follicles have matured, and keep a check on the size of the dominant follicle. Clever stuff!Click to expand...

No I'm Monklands in Airdrie been feeling really dizzy and sick for the last couple of hours don't know if its a side effect lol


----------



## daopdesign

csmith said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csmith said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Daopdesign - I didn't think it was likely to happen first round anyway as not had periods for so long, think my body kind of needed one. Haven't really thought about it too much this month, and just taking it as it comes.
> 
> Awww you must have been so glad to finally have your baby boy and really sorry to hear about your lil angel - I am sure you miss him everyday : (
> 
> Still got our fingers crossed for both of us this month - be good to stay in touch as on the same cycle days.
> 
> I am currently cd8 today (finished taking tablets on Tuesday) and got what I think is ovulation pains as having twinges in both ovaries, surely this is early or can it be them preparing the follicle? When abouts are you going to start bed too?
> 
> xx
> 
> wow ovulation pain already! Sounds like a good sign :)
> 
> Well my AF stopped on Tuesday and I've noticed nothing but wet cm which hopefully will move on to the more fertile stuff as I approach ov (hopefully!). To be honest I'm not holding out too much hope on 50mg but we'll see. Doc told me to take 50mg first 2 months and if I don't ovulate then take 100mg on the 3rd month before I go back and see him.
> 
> Only thing is though I only have 10 pills left (due to doing 2 rounds in one month as you know) so I'm thinking I will just do 100mg next month if I don't ovulate! Might aswell if 50mg doesn't do the trick I hear the dosage has alot to do with your weight aswell, thinner woman seem to respond on 50mg whilst those in the middle like me probably do better on a higher dose. I have no idea how true that is but it kinda makes sense don't you think.Click to expand...
> 
> Will keep my fingers crossed that you ovulate this month on the 50mg - I agree and would also take the 100mg next month if this month doesn't work - like you said you almost wasted 2 lots in one month anyway.
> 
> All this waiting does my head in lol - although tried not to focus too much on it this month and as had lots of other stuff going on, not making it be too much in my mind so may do the trick. xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup I know exactly what you mean but I'm just trying to take it easy, what's the point in getting all worked up, if anything that is not good whilst ttc. I guess your CD12 today :D, this is a really easy one for us because our cycle began 1st Sep!
> 
> Are you testing your surge with opk's? I'm gonna start testing today I reckon, fx!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - how are you getting on? I am 17dpo today, last 3/4 days had such stabbing pains in ovaries, sore boobs and bad heartburn. Hoping this is a sign of ovulation. I haven't tested with opk this month so trying to go on cm and cervix (which is high, soft and open atm) I have to go for 21 day bloods nest Wednesday.
> 
> How have you been getting on - any signs of ovulation for you? xxxxClick to expand...

Hey hun I'm alright thankyou, had a wicked weekend away in Manchester to see Alan Carr, that guy is hilarious was a great night!

Not much really going on, I'm testing with opk's and according to them I havn't had my surge yet but I have noticed my cervix is high but no ewcm as yet. I dunno, I guess I will just have to wait and see.

You definately sound like you are in the peak range :happydance: I'm supposed to go for 21 day blood test to but I'm gonna wait until I think/know I ovulated. Best of luck fx for your bfp this month xx


----------



## daopdesign

Just tested with an opk (missed yesterday as I was away from home) and it's nearly positive. Checked also with cbd but that came out negative so maybe my peak will happen tonight or tomorrow or I guess I may have missed it but not worried as we b'd anyway!

Changed my ovulaton ticker to a 35 day cycle too as last time on Clomid they were always 35 days'ish. Fx I get a chance this month please!

update: looks like it's all happening today! Check out this gross but educational photo of my cm! This is beautiful baby making stuff! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







067.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 7









069.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## csmith

daopdesign said:


> Just tested with an opk (missed yesterday as I was away from home) and it's nearly positive. Checked also with cbd but that came out negative so maybe my peak will happen tonight or tomorrow or I guess I may have missed it but not worried as we b'd anyway!
> 
> Changed my ovulaton ticker to a 35 day cycle too as last time on Clomid they were always 35 days'ish. Fx I get a chance this month please!
> 
> update: looks like it's all happening today! Check out this gross but educational photo of my cm! This is beautiful baby making stuff! :happydance:

Glad you had a good weekend away hun - I love Alan Carr too - he fab. 

Well think I def did ovulate as had high open cervix and lots cm and now cervix is low hard, closed and sticky cm - fingers crossed means I ovulated. I also am meant to have 21 day bloods on wed, think I am going to go for mine - will let you know when I have the results. 

Yey that you have got cm and nearly positive on opk : ) - looking good for you that you too might ovulate this month - like you said you prob just have a slightly longer cycle. Will keep fingers and toes crossed for us both. xxxx


----------



## Jadeblue18

For those of you who want to know about Clomid side effects, mine have been so far....
CD5 No side effects
CD6 Bad ovarian pain (left ovary)
CD7 Bad hot flushes *and* Very, VERY emotional. In fact, I woke up this morning crying hysterically from a nightmare I had and last night I was questioning myself if I even wanted a child and thinking that I'd probably make a bad mum. I was crying to my husband all night about it. Which trust me.. is most definitely NOT me at all. I would never question myself :( In fact, I think I would make a damn fine mum :) My future children would be lucky :)
CD8 Can't say as yet because I've only taken the first 3 so far :)

Clomid, 50mg Days 5-9


----------



## daopdesign

csmith said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> Just tested with an opk (missed yesterday as I was away from home) and it's nearly positive. Checked also with cbd but that came out negative so maybe my peak will happen tonight or tomorrow or I guess I may have missed it but not worried as we b'd anyway!
> 
> Changed my ovulaton ticker to a 35 day cycle too as last time on Clomid they were always 35 days'ish. Fx I get a chance this month please!
> 
> update: looks like it's all happening today! Check out this gross but educational photo of my cm! This is beautiful baby making stuff! :happydance:
> 
> Glad you had a good weekend away hun - I love Alan Carr too - he fab.
> 
> Well think I def did ovulate as had high open cervix and lots cm and now cervix is low hard, closed and sticky cm - fingers crossed means I ovulated. I also am meant to have 21 day bloods on wed, think I am going to go for mine - will let you know when I have the results.
> 
> Yey that you have got cm and nearly positive on opk : ) - looking good for you that you too might ovulate this month - like you said you prob just have a slightly longer cycle. Will keep fingers and toes crossed for us both. xxxxClick to expand...

Yeh it's all looking good but I tested again last night with the CBD and no smiley face yet the stick looked positive! I took another test today with a stick and that is not a positive so I am pretty sure my surge happened on Sat so I am marking today as ovulation day! Good luck with your results, you should be able to call your docs receptionist 2 days later for the results :)


----------



## wantabby

Congrads to all that have O'd!! That is a great way to start a BFP!! 

As for me.. :witch: got me Sat.. :growlmad:

I have a doc appt today to see where to go from here.. I think that I ovulated on day 19-20 and I had CD21 blood taken and they came back neg.. So my question is should I tell him that I think I O'd late and he got a false neg on my blood work, or let him think I didn't O and he will increase my Clomid from 50mg to 100mg??? I'm so ready to get my BFP.. this month will be out 2 year ttc anniversary.. :cry:


----------



## sky0012

Hello ladies Starting clomid tomorrow 50mg cd2. Am nervous and excited.


----------



## xxmrsmurphyxx

Hey everyone, I have been referred to my local hospital to start clomid and provera, but im just waiting on a letter.... how long after being referred to hospital did it take for all of you? 

thanks


----------



## Jadeblue18

xxmrsmurphyxx said:


> Hey everyone, I have been referred to my local hospital to start clomid and provera, but im just waiting on a letter.... how long after being referred to hospital did it take for all of you?
> 
> thanks

I actually walked into my local GP and said "Can I have a script for Clomid and Metformin?" And I walked out 30 seconds later with the script, walked across the road to the chemist and pick it up there and then.


----------



## wantabby

I went to the doctor yesterday to see where to go from here. I am a Clomid taker, so with the cysts I developed last cycle (1.7mm on Left and 3.3mm on right) He did another scan on my ovaries.. the one on the left is gone, but the one on the right is still there, smaller but there.. So he told me to come back in 6 weeks to see if it has resolved itself. Then he will move me up to 100mg Clomid.. :growlmad: So I'm on my own this month! FX'd that I can ovulate on my own! :shrug: I will be temping.. I'm debating on getting OPK's.. I've never used them, and I can usually detect Ov by temp.. I just don't want to waist the money if there is a chance I won't even ovulate this cycle..:dohh: ..


----------



## daopdesign

That's a shame wantabby :( but don't get too disheartened x I have been having twinges on my bottom right (I suspect I ovulated yesterday), it's not painful just noticeable and I wonder if I have cysts. Don't know if I've had them before because I've never received any follicol tracking! So does that mean 50mg hasn't worked for you, has this been definately confirmed?


----------



## wantabby

My first cycle the Clomid 50mg worked like I charm.. I ovulated on day 16, and had a 16 day LP.. This last cycle I beleive I ovulated on day 19-20 (by my temps && That is when I had so much pain and they discovered the cysts. I think when I ovulated it disturbed the cysts) I had a 17 day LP... My CD21 progesterone test was on day 21 and came back neg, I think it was a false neg because progesterone peaks at 7DPO and I was only 1DPO.. I didn't have another blood draw to confirm it though.. So I am just going to let him increase my dose :hehe: 

I am prone to cysts.. I was on BCP during my teen years to control them.. So they aren't anything new to me.. So I'm sure the twinges you are having are a good sign! :thumbup: You would know if it was a cyst... they are quite painful!


----------



## Jadeblue18

Just finished my last pill last night. Still horrible hot flushes and having nightmares but all in all, physically I feel good I guess. But I also feel doubtful and worried the more I read about all the unsuccessful stories :(


----------



## daopdesign

Quick update from me! :) Yesterday I noticed my cm has returned to the milky white texture which implies ovulation is well and truly over. That is _if_ I ovulated but I won't know until next week when I go for my 21 day blood test next Monday. They shouldn't call it the day 21 test because I didn't ovulate CD14, it was CD18! 

I have this dull achyish feeling down at my pelvis region, it's not painful at all just noticeable. No idea what it could be.


----------



## csmith

daopdesign said:


> Quick update from me! :) Yesterday I noticed my cm has returned to the milky white texture which implies ovulation is well and truly over. That is _if_ I ovulated but I won't know until next week when I go for my 21 day blood test next Monday. They shouldn't call it the day 21 test because I didn't ovulate CD14, it was CD18!
> 
> I have this dull achy feeling down at my pelvis region, it's not painful at all just noticeable. No idea what it could be.

Fingers crossed that you ovulated : ) - mine cm went back to milky and sticky after I 'hope and think' ovulated. I went for my day 21 bloods today - but today got pains in lower back and top of legs, which indicate normally af is on her way - so not feeling too hopeful. Last night also had cramping in lower abdomen, not sure what that was. Wasn't painful, but very noticeable and lasted all evening. I hate all this symptom spotting - try not to do it but can't help noticing everything. 

I going to call hospital on Friday and see if they got my blood results back. 

x


----------



## daopdesign

csmith said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> Quick update from me! :) Yesterday I noticed my cm has returned to the milky white texture which implies ovulation is well and truly over. That is _if_ I ovulated but I won't know until next week when I go for my 21 day blood test next Monday. They shouldn't call it the day 21 test because I didn't ovulate CD14, it was CD18!
> 
> I have this dull achy feeling down at my pelvis region, it's not painful at all just noticeable. No idea what it could be.
> 
> Fingers crossed that you ovulated : ) - mine cm went back to milky and sticky after I 'hope and think' ovulated. I went for my day 21 bloods today - but today got pains in lower back and top of legs, which indicate normally af is on her way - so not feeling too hopeful. Last night also had cramping in lower abdomen, not sure what that was. Wasn't painful, but very noticeable and lasted all evening. I hate all this symptom spotting - try not to do it but can't help noticing everything.
> 
> I going to call hospital on Friday and see if they got my blood results back.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Hey hun! I know what you mean about symptom spotting, it can do your head in! FX for you, let's hope you did actually ovulate:flower:

I had one clear blue digi left so I tested this afternoon and got a smiley face with the darkest lines ever! So I must have been wrong thinking my ovulation was Sunday/Monday. I'd only noticed the ewcm on the Sunday and can't say I have any now. 

That is so annoying when you think you have but haven't but I only ever really rely on the cbd so a smiley face and ovulation now it is! These mild and I mean very mild twinges must be my ovaries getting ready, either that or a load of cysts! C'mon eggy pop!

OMG and does this mean I have to change my ticker again lol!
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## csmith

daopdesign said:


> csmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> Quick update from me! :) Yesterday I noticed my cm has returned to the milky white texture which implies ovulation is well and truly over. That is _if_ I ovulated but I won't know until next week when I go for my 21 day blood test next Monday. They shouldn't call it the day 21 test because I didn't ovulate CD14, it was CD18!
> 
> I have this dull achy feeling down at my pelvis region, it's not painful at all just noticeable. No idea what it could be.
> 
> Fingers crossed that you ovulated : ) - mine cm went back to milky and sticky after I 'hope and think' ovulated. I went for my day 21 bloods today - but today got pains in lower back and top of legs, which indicate normally af is on her way - so not feeling too hopeful. Last night also had cramping in lower abdomen, not sure what that was. Wasn't painful, but very noticeable and lasted all evening. I hate all this symptom spotting - try not to do it but can't help noticing everything.
> 
> I going to call hospital on Friday and see if they got my blood results back.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hun! I know what you mean about symptom spotting, it can do your head in! FX for you, let's hope you did actually ovulate:flower:
> 
> I had one clear blue digi left so I tested this afternoon and got a smiley face with the darkest lines ever! So I must have been wrong thinking my ovulation was Sunday/Monday. I'd only noticed the ewcm on the Sunday and can't say I have any now.
> 
> That is so annoying when you think you have but haven't but I only ever really rely on the cbd so a smiley face and ovulation now it is! These mild and I mean very mild twinges must be my ovaries getting ready, either that or a load of cysts! C'mon eggy pop!
> 
> OMG and does this mean I have to change my ticker again lol!Click to expand...

That's great news, least you got a positive. Annoying like you said when you thought you had already ovulated. Get to it over the next few days then lol.

Will you maybe try and postpone your 21 day bloods if your only ovulating now? 

Have fingers crossed for everybody this month : ) xxx


----------



## daopdesign

oh yes, as soon as DH walked in the door this afternoon he had no escape haha! Will go for blood tests next Thurs/Fri I reckon. Keep me posted for Friday when you get your results :)


----------



## julybabe84

I'm on CD8 took clomid day 2-6. I took it at bedtime to minimise the side effects. First day was fine, 2 and so on terrible flushes and felt very dizzy. I have been absolutely exhausted but I did have 16 days of spotting followed by a 6 day AF then another day of spotting so that would take a lot out of me. Yesterday I had a blackout. I was in toilet in work I remember flushing the toilet then next thing I was in the corridor. In between this I had washed my hands (they were still slightly damp) and gone through 2 doors and I dont remember any of it. I will mention it at my appointment on Friday but wondered if anyone has experienced this? Today I've had no side effects thank god.

Lunch time today I had a massive snotty drip so I guess something is happening.

I was wondering though when in your cycle do you start the OPK's when on clomid and if you get a 'snot' how long from then would it take for you to ovulate?

I have so many questions lol.


----------



## daopdesign

Hi julybabe84, you would normally start testing with opk's about 3-4 days after your last pill but to be honest I would leave it a little later as today I got my smiley face on the cbd and I'm on CD21. I've never experienced a black out on it, what mg are you taking lol?

What is a snotty drip, some kind of cm?


----------



## julybabe84

Hi Daopdesign,thanks, yeah sorry thats how I described it to my mate and she knew exactly what I meant lol. Its all so confusing. I am on 50mg.

I've to go for internal scan on Friday (day 10) then again on Tuesday (day 14). She said they'll keep scanning me until they think I've ovulated. Monday is a bank holiday here so thats why its 4 days between.


----------



## daopdesign

julybabe84 said:


> Hi Daopdesign,thanks, yeah sorry thats how I described it to my mate and she knew exactly what I meant lol. Its all so confusing. I am on 50mg.
> 
> I've to go for internal scan on Friday (day 10) then again on Tuesday (day 14). She said they'll keep scanning me until they think I've ovulated. Monday is a bank holiday here so thats why its 4 days between.

well they'll definately be able to tell if you are about to ovulate! I wanted scanning but my FS said it will make no odds, I either will or I won't. Start your opk testing from Friday :) good luck hun x


----------



## daopdesign

update from me!:wohoo:

Got my surge and smiley face on Wed so now I am offcially in the 2ww, that is if I did ovulate. The surge seemed to only last for one day as tests yesterday were neg so that's me done with poas for a bit! I had a huge amount of ewcm leading up to my surge but it kinda tailored off a day or 2 before. Last month when I didn't ovulate but got a surge I can't say I noticed any fertile cm so maybe this month on Clomid did work :thumbup:

Going for blood test next Thurs to check progestorone and if they confirm I didn't ov then I will be waiting for af and starting 100mg. Do you think I could go for the blood test a little earlier say on Tues which will be 6 days after my surge, that way I could get my results for next Friday?


----------



## csmith

daopdesign said:


> update from me!:wohoo:
> 
> Got my surge and smiley face on Wed so now I am offcially in the 2ww, that is if I did ovulate. The surge seemed to only last for one day as tests yesterday were neg so that's me done with poas for a bit! I had a huge amount of ewcm leading up to my surge but it kinda tailored off a day or 2 before. Last month when I didn't ovulate but got a surge I can't say I noticed any fertile cm so maybe this month on Clomid did work :thumbup:
> 
> Going for blood test next Thurs to check progestorone and if they confirm I didn't ov then I will be waiting for af and starting 100mg. Do you think I could go for the blood test a little earlier say on Tues which will be 6 days after my surge, that way I could get my results for next Friday?

So hope that you have ovulated this cycle : ) - not sure about going for bloods on Tues - I know that normally say about 7 days after you ovulate so you might be alright. 

I am gutted as day 23 today and af has showed her head. Another early period. Last month day 18 and day 23 this month - so frustrating. And got no more clomid left and docs all closed until monday so going to have to miss this cycle - so upset and pissed off. What is wrong that having these so short cycles! Before clomid wasn't having periods, and before that had long cycles, now this is the other extreme. Sorry for the rant. 

Have got my fingers crossed for you though xxxxxxx


----------



## daopdesign

csmith said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> update from me!:wohoo:
> 
> Got my surge and smiley face on Wed so now I am offcially in the 2ww, that is if I did ovulate. The surge seemed to only last for one day as tests yesterday were neg so that's me done with poas for a bit! I had a huge amount of ewcm leading up to my surge but it kinda tailored off a day or 2 before. Last month when I didn't ovulate but got a surge I can't say I noticed any fertile cm so maybe this month on Clomid did work :thumbup:
> 
> Going for blood test next Thurs to check progestorone and if they confirm I didn't ov then I will be waiting for af and starting 100mg. Do you think I could go for the blood test a little earlier say on Tues which will be 6 days after my surge, that way I could get my results for next Friday?
> 
> So hope that you have ovulated this cycle : ) - not sure about going for bloods on Tues - I know that normally say about 7 days after you ovulate so you might be alright.
> 
> I am gutted as day 23 today and af has showed her head. Another early period. Last month day 18 and day 23 this month - so frustrating. And got no more clomid left and docs all closed until monday so going to have to miss this cycle - so upset and pissed off. What is wrong that having these so short cycles! Before clomid wasn't having periods, and before that had long cycles, now this is the other extreme. Sorry for the rant.
> 
> Have got my fingers crossed for you though xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hi hun :flower: aww that is crap but why such an early AF, do you have a short luteal phase as you are supposed to get your period 11-14 days after ovulation? I would speak to your doctor on your next apt. When do you get the results of your blood test? xxx


----------



## csmith

Thanks daopdesign, I know so annoying that so short. Not ever sure when my luteral phase has been as like I said my cycles before were so long and not sure for def if was ovulating. I got to call on Monday for results and so will speak to the nurse then. Its through the hospital that I have been given the clomid so have to speak to them re stuff, as go to my normal gp and they will say to speak to hospital - so frustrating. Will have a natural cycle this month and see what happens. Will let you know what they say on monday though. 

Have you decided on what day you want to go for blood test yet? Still got my fingers and toes crossed for you this month hun xxx


----------



## Justwantababy

Hi CSmith :wave: I would call your doc on Monday and explain, and ask for a prescription. Lots of people take clomid cd5-9, so maybe do that? Seems such a shame to miss a cycle.

Also...have you thought of trying a B vitamin complex to try and lengthen your LP? It's worked for some women on here....

Good luck! xx


----------



## EJPerkins

hey ya"ll, i havent been on here for awhile.. i got my blood test back on the 17th and it should i ovulated.. 15.2 i couldnt believe it..:happydance: i took a test last wed and it was negative i was only 8-9 dpo, so maybe to early.. AF is due either tom or monday so i think i will test one more time.. im not having the usually symptoms i get when i know shes coming, so maybe there is still hope..:shrug:

i hope everyone is doin great!!


----------



## kellyface31

Hello Ladies,
I'm on my first round of Clomid this cycle... currently taking the 10 days of progesterone to get AF to begin... then will be taking 50mg of Clomid CD3-7.... my dr says I will do 2 rounds and see how it goes... then she will re-evaluate and possibly get a semen analysis on my dh. If that comes back good then she will do a follicular series on me. 
Hoping the Clomid works the first or second time... but don't want to get too excited. 
Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## csmith

Justwantababy said:


> Hi CSmith :wave: I would call your doc on Monday and explain, and ask for a prescription. Lots of people take clomid cd5-9, so maybe do that? Seems such a shame to miss a cycle.
> 
> Also...have you thought of trying a B vitamin complex to try and lengthen your LP? It's worked for some women on here....
> 
> Good luck! xx

Hi :hi:yeah I did think that starting it on other days. Will call first thing in the morning and see what they say, like you said would be gutted to miss a month. 

Funny you should say that about the vit B complex - started taking that yesterday - so hoping that should lengthen my LP - fingers crossed. 

Will let you all know how get on at docs tomorrow. xxx


----------



## daopdesign

I'm going for the blood test next Thursday, that should be exactly one week and one day since getting my surge. I am kinda in the mind set of waiting for AF to start another month as last month when I didn't ovulate but got a surge I had a sore chest for a few days after I thought I'd ov. And this time around notthing! Only noticed the pre-ov cm again. 

congrats EJPerkins! I would say leave it a few days yet, 8-9 dpo is still very very early, FX for you hun x

Wouldn't it be awesum if there was some conception test invented which would show if it happened just after ov!


----------



## Monkey monkey

Hi ladies, I'm new to this thread. I'm hoping to start clomid next month. Been diagnosed with PCOS after blood tests and scans.

Worried as my bmi is 26.3 so technically overweight. Has anyone else been prescribed it at this sort of bmi?

My periods had averaged out at 38 days but then this time round I'm now on cd62!?! Not sure what's happened there. Hoping for provera to get me started.


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaargh ladies I'm so excited! I grew some follicles this month!! :happydance: My first ever (that I know about anyway!) Had an internal ultrasound on Thurs after 150mg clomid and had some good size follicles so they gave me an hcg trigger shot to release them. So hopefully we caught one! I'm a bit worried that my temp isn't as high as I'd have thought, but trying not to think too much of it. 

So relieved that I've found a dose of clomid that seems to work....otherwise it was onto hormone injections, which I was a bit worried about.


----------



## julybabe84

Just back from a fantastic long weekend at the caravan weather and everything was brilliant. Didn't want to come home.

Had appointment on Friday morning scan showed 5 folicles on left ovary and 2 on right 3 of these were 1.2, 1.3 and 1.6 so I was advised not to :sex: over the weekend as it was high risk on multiples. I've to go back tomorrow for another scan to see if some of these have gone down although she said I might ovulate before then. They might reduce the dose of clomid to 25mg but I'll know more tomorrow. Been quite sore though around the pelvic area and also my BB's whenever DS has been climbing on me I have been in agony. Most of the time around the pelvic area has felt rather uncomfortable. Yesterday I had really water CM not really noticed much today


----------



## GemmaBatchelo

Hi all... 

I'm new to all of these Forums but been watching for a while... I am about to start Clomid tomorrow for the first time.. Slightly worried about it all, and I would join so I knew people going through the same... Is anyone else starting soon?


----------



## daopdesign

I'm about 5 dpo and took a pregnancy test LOL! It's this stoopid poas addiction:dohh:

Of course it was BFN! I can't help myself!!!!:haha:


----------



## lindsayms05

Omg. Does anyone else have trouble with insomnia while on clomid?! This was my second cycle using it. I didn't notice it last cycle, but my dosage has been increased to 100mg this cycle. I took my pills CD 3-7, and have had major insomnia days 7 and 8. I even called off work today because I was still wide awake at 6 AM.


----------



## loo20

Hi all :) This is my first time on a forum thingy! I have PCOS and very rarely have a period. Normally have a bleed once or twice a year.

Im on my first cycle of clomid this month. Took my first tablet (13 sept) day 2 through to day 5. Had internal scan day 10 and there was an 18mm follicle visible on my left ovary :)! Nurse seemed happy and said the follicle is likely to rupture within a few days. Now cycle day 14 and no sign of ovulation! Really worrying that i wont ov.. Have been using OPK's since 20 Sept, all of which have been negative. Read a few pages that say ovulation can be delayed whilst on clomid??

Back to hospital on the 28th for blood test, but not sure what i will find out?

Any advice would be great! 
Thanks everyone :) X


----------



## wantabby

loo20- Cycle one I ovulated on CD16 and cycle 2 I ovulated on CD19.. So just keep testing.. You don't want to miss that precious eggy!! GL!! :flower:


----------



## loo20

wantabby - thanks for the speedy reply! think i'm worrying too much. will keep an eye on them OPK's! :)


----------



## jmandrews

This is my first time on clomid :)
i am on 50mg taking it on cd 5-9. Took my first pill today! im so excited for this cycle.
Good Luck ladies!


----------



## Justwantababy

daopdesign said:


> I'm about 5 dpo and took a pregnancy test LOL! It's this stoopid poas addiction:dohh:
> 
> Of course it was BFN! I can't help myself!!!!:haha:

Ha! I know what you mean! My doc triggered ovulation this month with an hcg shot.....and a couple of days later there I was poas, looking at my very own (false) positive bfp! I know it's wrong but I just wanted to see those two lines!!


----------



## julybabe84

loo20 said:


> Hi all :) This is my first time on a forum thingy! I have PCOS and very rarely have a period. Normally have a bleed once or twice a year.
> 
> Im on my first cycle of clomid this month. Took my first tablet (13 sept) day 2 through to day 5. Had internal scan day 10 and there was an 18mm follicle visible on my left ovary :)! Nurse seemed happy and said the follicle is likely to rupture within a few days. Now cycle day 14 and no sign of ovulation! Really worrying that i wont ov.. Have been using OPK's since 20 Sept, all of which have been negative. Read a few pages that say ovulation can be delayed whilst on clomid??
> 
> Back to hospital on the 28th for blood test, but not sure what i will find out?
> 
> Any advice would be great!
> Thanks everyone :) X


Hiya Loo, I'm 2 days behind you on round 1 I'm also day 2-6 took first pill on 15th Sept. I had scan on day 10 which showed 8 follicles in total 3 of which were quite large. I was advised not to have sex over the weekend as risk of multiples is too high although I have to admit we were rather naughty on Sat morning :blush:. I done OPK yesterday BFN and this morning BFP (OPK that is lol). I have another scan to get this afternoon to see whats happening. I have been up half the night with cramps and they are still there today also my nipples are sore which for me is a good sign last time I ovulated myself that happened too. I know when my friend was on clomid 2 years ago it gave her 5 week cycles so keep checking hopefully you'll find out more after you've had your bloods done. 

:dust:


----------



## daopdesign

I am so out this month, my boobies don't even feel sore :(


----------



## csmith

daopdesign said:


> I am so out this month, my boobies don't even feel sore :(

You don't know that yet - got a good feeling for you - keep us posted. 

So I not had a good week so far - called hospital for my bloods yesterday and to tell them I started my periods on cd 23 and she was like well I don't think you are ovulating and this is not working for you, so need yo to come back into the clinic to discuss where to go next. I was so shocked, thought they would have tried again, but no she said if not making me ovulate now then its not going to. I was so sure that I ovulated this month as well. 

Slightly worried where this leads us to next?! They need dh to do another sperm count test as last one he did the quality was good but numbers weren't, they think this was down to him not being able to get the sample over to them too quickly (fingers crossed) so gotta wait until november now for appt and then see where we go from there - so gutted as though clomid would work for us. 

Hoping that clomid has kick started my periods though and who knows may ovulate on my own this cycle (wishful thinking lol) 

Will keep you all updated though. 

Sorry for my ramble xxx


----------



## julybabe84

Hospital appointment internal scan showed I have ovulated. 2 possibly 3 eggs from left ovary none from right. I've to have a blood test on Monday before I see the consultant to confirm this.


CSmith don't get too downhearted I don't know any of your background but I'm sure they'll find a method that works for you. Who knows maybe if your not thinking about it from now till November then you might fall by yourself. Different situation but my friend had 6 failed rounds of clomid, then a scope done to check her tubes. They stopped actively trying around this time as father-in-law took ill then passed away, it was during this time that she fell pregnant.

:dust:


----------



## csmith

julybabe84 said:


> Hospital appointment internal scan showed I have ovulated. 2 possibly 3 eggs from left ovary none from right. I've to have a blood test on Monday before I see the consultant to confirm this.
> 
> 
> CSmith don't get too downhearted I don't know any of your background but I'm sure they'll find a method that works for you. Who knows maybe if your not thinking about it from now till November then you might fall by yourself. Different situation but my friend had 6 failed rounds of clomid, then a scope done to check her tubes. They stopped actively trying around this time as father-in-law took ill then passed away, it was during this time that she fell pregnant.
> 
> :dust:

yey on you ovulating - go and catch that egg : ) 

Thanks - trying not to - just surprised that didn't try me for longer. But suppose if its not working then a waste of time - so least they are looking forward. Thats nice to hear about your friend, I had that happen to a few people I know as well, as soon as you stop thinking about it, it happens. xxx


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies,

im starting 50 mgs of Clomid in 2 days, i have read through some of this thread, but wow! lots to read through.. i had a early loss in May and haven't ovulated since, hopefully this does the trick, next month is my 1st wedding anniversary and we are finally getting out honeymoon in 3 weeks, hoping to make it a babymoon :)


----------



## lusterleaf

hi ladies- i asked this on another thread but was hoping to get some help here... i am on my 2nd round of clomid 50mg from CD 3-7, today is CD 7 for me. This morning after my workout I drank a soy protein shake but now i'm worried that it will negatively affect me TTC?


----------



## loo20

julybabe84 said:


> loo20 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :) This is my first time on a forum thingy! I have PCOS and very rarely have a period. Normally have a bleed once or twice a year.
> 
> Im on my first cycle of clomid this month. Took my first tablet (13 sept) day 2 through to day 5. Had internal scan day 10 and there was an 18mm follicle visible on my left ovary :)! Nurse seemed happy and said the follicle is likely to rupture within a few days. Now cycle day 14 and no sign of ovulation! Really worrying that i wont ov.. Have been using OPK's since 20 Sept, all of which have been negative. Read a few pages that say ovulation can be delayed whilst on clomid??
> 
> Back to hospital on the 28th for blood test, but not sure what i will find out?
> 
> Any advice would be great!
> Thanks everyone :) X
> 
> 
> Hiya Loo, I'm 2 days behind you on round 1 I'm also day 2-6 took first pill on 15th Sept. I had scan on day 10 which showed 8 follicles in total 3 of which were quite large. I was advised not to have sex over the weekend as risk of multiples is too high although I have to admit we were rather naughty on Sat morning :blush:. I done OPK yesterday BFN and this morning BFP (OPK that is lol). I have another scan to get this afternoon to see whats happening. I have been up half the night with cramps and they are still there today also my nipples are sore which for me is a good sign last time I ovulated myself that happened too. I know when my friend was on clomid 2 years ago it gave her 5 week cycles so keep checking hopefully you'll find out more after you've had your bloods done.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hi Julybaby :) 8 follicles!! that's ace! we were told to begin Bd'ing every other day from the 21st but i was away for the weekend just past so no BD! did have slight crampy twinges in ovary area but nothing thats kept me up. now having a heavy feeling in the same area! not sure what to think about that though. Probably nothing to worry about but with all these negative OPK's im stressing at silly things! Really hoping for good news from the bloods! Good luck!! Hopefully clomid works for us both first time! X


----------



## julybabe84

i hope so too. kinda freaking she said i have ovulated released 2 possibly 3 eggs and i keep thinking of what LO said on Thursday 

"mummy when u get fat u'll have 2 babies" he was deadly serious too I told that to the nurse today and she said maybe he's psychic lol

let me know how ur bloods go


----------



## havelar

Hi ladies.. I have done 2 rounds of clomid 50mg. The first round I did days 5-9 and the 2nd round I did days 3-7. The doc said my day 21 progesterone test showed I O'd, but my AF showed this morning. So the doc is going to up my dose of clomid probably to 100mg and I was wondering what days did you have success with it. Was it days 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, or 5-9. Last year I conceived my daughter on 1 round of clomid 50mg days 5-9, so now I am just lost. Any input would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Jadeblue18

I'm now on day 17 of my first round of clomid 50mg days 5-9. I have yet to get a temp shift :( Starting to lose all hope now. I know that some women can ovulate as late as day 26 but the more the days go by, the less hope there is. My temp chart looks weird compared to other charts I have seen.... I don't know if this is the right link to use, but here it is...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-09-18&mode=a&ts=1317175436&u=

I don't know how to link my actual chart :(


----------



## jmandrews

aw Jade wish i could help. this is my first round too... i am on clomid cd5-9 as well. Don't give up hope yet! stay positive. ive seen a lot of people haven't Ov on clomid until day 19 or 20. FXed for you! :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

I am on my second day of clomid... cd 6. this is my first time on clomid.
Last night i felt super nauseas... i know this is a side effect, but would this already happen on my first day taking it? i hope this doesn't continue to happen.
Does anyone have any advice for me?
Also why are some people taking it on cd 2-6? im on 5-9... is there a difference? im just curious


----------



## wantabby

jmandrews said:


> Does anyone have any advice for me?
> Also why are some people taking it on cd 2-6? im on 5-9... is there a difference? im just curious

When are you taking it? Morning or bed time. 

Taking it earlier (like days 2-6) supposedly gives you more follies ( more chances to ovulate ) and taking it 5-9 will give you less follies but larger & healthier.. I feel as long as you ovulate it's doing it's job! :thumbup:


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Hi ladies,

I wondered if anyone would mind answering how many days AFTER the LAST clomid tablet that you had a positive OPK?

I'm on my 2nd round of clomid, and it's CD14, 8 days after the last tablet, so just curious!

Thanks!!

xxx


----------



## julybabe84

Hey JMandrews I felt really really nauseas the first day taking it too I took it at bed time from day 2 - 6 also the next day I got really dizzy feeling like I was going to pass out.


----------



## wantabby

bumblebeettc1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I wondered if anyone would mind answering how many days AFTER the LAST clomid tablet that you had a positive OPK?

Round 1 CD=16, Round 2 CD=20 I took my pills 5-9, so that would be 7days after last pill & 11 days after last pill..


----------



## jmandrews

wantabby said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for me?
> Also why are some people taking it on cd 2-6? im on 5-9... is there a difference? im just curious
> 
> When are you taking it? Morning or bed time.
> 
> Taking it earlier (like days 2-6) supposedly gives you more follies ( more chances to ovulate ) and taking it 5-9 will give you less follies but larger & healthier.. I feel as long as you ovulate it's doing it's job! :thumbup:Click to expand...

i am taking it in the morning at 9.
oh ok! that make sense... thanks for the info :) I am only taking it to make my cycles more regular because they were all over the place. i know i am able to Ov though :) so thats a good sign!


----------



## jmandrews

julybabe84 said:


> Hey JMandrews I felt really really nauseas the first day taking it too I took it at bed time from day 2 - 6 also the next day I got really dizzy feeling like I was going to pass out.

oh wow! how long have you been on clomid?
well so far i was nauseas that first time. I have felt completely normal since :)


----------



## Jadeblue18

jmandrews said:


> I am on my second day of clomid... cd 6. this is my first time on clomid.
> Last night i felt super nauseas... i know this is a side effect, but would this already happen on my first day taking it? i hope this doesn't continue to happen.
> Does anyone have any advice for me?
> Also why are some people taking it on cd 2-6? im on 5-9... is there a difference? im just curious

For me, the WORST side effect I got was nightmares. Every night since that first pill. After I stopped, they stopped. I also had Ovary pain the 2nd day and some cramping along the way. And hot flushes... bad hot flushes. They stopped about 4 days after last pill. Clomid 50mg, days 5-9. Now day 18 and still no sign of Ovulation. Could be late though. I heard that the later you take them, the later you ovulate so I'm just gonna ride this cycle out and see what happens. Of course :sex: along the way


----------



## jmandrews

Jadeblue18 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I am on my second day of clomid... cd 6. this is my first time on clomid.
> Last night i felt super nauseas... i know this is a side effect, but would this already happen on my first day taking it? i hope this doesn't continue to happen.
> Does anyone have any advice for me?
> Also why are some people taking it on cd 2-6? im on 5-9... is there a difference? im just curious
> 
> For me, the WORST side effect I got was nightmares. Every night since that first pill. After I stopped, they stopped. I also had Ovary pain the 2nd day and some cramping along the way. And hot flushes... bad hot flushes. They stopped about 4 days after last pill. Clomid 50mg, days 5-9. Now day 18 and still no sign of Ovulation. Could be late though. I heard that the later you take them, the later you ovulate so I'm just gonna ride this cycle out and see what happens. Of course :sex: along the wayClick to expand...

Thanks for the info!!! :) oh wow thats crazy you had nightmares... i have a little tiny bit of cramping... its not painful though. Im half way through the round. I really how i dont Ov later.... ugh my waits have been long enough as is. hope you dont have to wait for much longer either... good luck and have fun BDing!


----------



## nik25

I started my first round of 50mg on cd 5-9 and had a pos opk on cd's 14&15, and chart shows I O'd on cd16. The worst side effects I've had are cramping every since O, & terrible sore bbs! Both I can handle those ;) Currently on 10dpo and praying for a BFP! Good luck to you ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## julybabe84

jmandrews said:


> julybabe84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey JMandrews I felt really really nauseas the first day taking it too I took it at bed time from day 2 - 6 also the next day I got really dizzy feeling like I was going to pass out.
> 
> oh wow! how long have you been on clomid?
> well so far i was nauseas that first time. I have felt completely normal since :)Click to expand...

This is my first round I've felt ok since my last pill thank goodness lol. Tummy has been really sore since the weekend though. Today it feels really uncomfortably hard don't know if anyone else has had that.


----------



## Justwantababy

nik25 said:


> I started my first round of 50mg on cd 5-9 and had a pos opk on cd's 14&15, and chart shows I O'd on cd16. The worst side effects I've had are cramping every since O, & terrible sore bbs! Both I can handle those ;) Currently on 10dpo and praying for a BFP! Good luck to you ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck!! When are you testing?! Exciting! :happydance:


----------



## 4boys1girl

I posted on the other thread, but I figured I'ld ask here. Does clomid make your LP longer? I mean like a whole week longer? To me, this seems extreme. I usually have 11 day LP, but last cycle (1st round clomid) it was 16days, this cycle I am on 18DPO ... what is going on? I have NO PG symptoms.


----------



## Justwantababy

4boys1girl.....have you taken a test? I know clomid can mess with your cycles, but that seems pretty excessive. Good luck :dust:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Justwantababy said:


> 4boys1girl.....have you taken a test? I know clomid can mess with your cycles, but that seems pretty excessive. Good luck :dust:

Tested last Thursday. I have NO symptoms, and had some brownish/tan discharge, so I think it means AF will be here soon. It just seems like its taking forever!!


----------



## Justwantababy

4boys1girl said:


> Justwantababy said:
> 
> 
> 4boys1girl.....have you taken a test? I know clomid can mess with your cycles, but that seems pretty excessive. Good luck :dust:
> 
> Tested last Thursday. I have NO symptoms, and had some brownish/tan discharge, so I think it means AF will be here soon. It just seems like its taking forever!!Click to expand...

Not everyone has early pg symptoms tho, even if they did in another pg. I don't know how you are resisting doing another test?!?! I had a look at your chart too and your temp still looks good. I hope AF stays away and you get your bfp xx


----------



## jmandrews

nik25 said:


> I started my first round of 50mg on cd 5-9 and had a pos opk on cd's 14&15, and chart shows I O'd on cd16. The worst side effects I've had are cramping every since O, & terrible sore bbs! Both I can handle those ;) Currently on 10dpo and praying for a BFP! Good luck to you ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FXed for you Nik!!!! sounds like you have a very very very good chance! :)


----------



## jmandrews

julybabe84 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julybabe84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey JMandrews I felt really really nauseas the first day taking it too I took it at bed time from day 2 - 6 also the next day I got really dizzy feeling like I was going to pass out.
> 
> oh wow! how long have you been on clomid?
> well so far i was nauseas that first time. I have felt completely normal since :)Click to expand...
> 
> This is my first round I've felt ok since my last pill thank goodness lol. Tummy has been really sore since the weekend though. Today it feels really uncomfortably hard don't know if anyone else has had that.Click to expand...

hmm thats odd.... hope its a good sign whatever it is :)


----------



## wantabby

jmandrews said:

> i am taking it in the morning at 9.
> oh ok! that make sense... thanks for the info :) I am only taking it to make my cycles more regular because they were all over the place. i know i am able to Ov though :) so thats a good sign!

I am also taking it because of my crazy cycles! They are so long when I'm not medicated! I take my Clomid at bedtime so I avoid the nausea..It is best to take it at the same time everyday so I wouldn't change this cycle. The only side effects I have experienced were right before ovulation I would wake up sweating! I was so hot, and after ovulation I had hot flashes & dizzyness (both cycles) and bloating. Good luck to you this cycle!! I hope you get your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Justwantababy said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justwantababy said:
> 
> 
> 4boys1girl.....have you taken a test? I know clomid can mess with your cycles, but that seems pretty excessive. Good luck :dust:
> 
> Tested last Thursday. I have NO symptoms, and had some brownish/tan discharge, so I think it means AF will be here soon. It just seems like its taking forever!!Click to expand...
> 
> Not everyone has early pg symptoms tho, even if they did in another pg. I don't know how you are resisting doing another test?!?! I had a look at your chart too and your temp still looks good. I hope AF stays away and you get your bfp xxClick to expand...

LOL, I know, right?! I used to be such a POAS-holic, but after TTC for 15+ months now, I have learned to just wait it out. The only reason I tested last week was because I was going to see my RE and I figured "what the heck, I'll test before seing him just in case I need to tell him some news". since then, I promised I won't bother unless AF is late. Now she is, but since I had the brown discharge, and a teeny tiny bit of pink today, I am thinking AF will start. But thanks for the good wishes. I'll keep ya posted ;)


----------



## julybabe84

Hope you get BFP and not AF this cycle :dust:


----------



## MaybeBaybe

Hi, Im on my third cycle of clomid and am wondering what my chances are of finally concieving this cycle. Im feeling a bit pessimistic since Ive gotten BFN's the last 2 cycles event hough Im ovulating.
Ive concieved twice before and dont understnad what else could be wrong?


----------



## daopdesign

Hello everyone :hi: I will hopefully get chance at some point over the weekend to catch up with all the goings on and here's a quick update from me - Going for day 21 blood test tomorrow but It will actually be day 30 as last Wed I got my surge. Not holding out much hope, of course I have been testing with 10ml tests and nothing, oh well roll on next month at 100mg!


----------



## jmandrews

wantabby said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> i am taking it in the morning at 9.
> oh ok! that make sense... thanks for the info :) I am only taking it to make my cycles more regular because they were all over the place. i know i am able to Ov though :) so thats a good sign!
> 
> I am also taking it because of my crazy cycles! They are so long when I'm not medicated! I take my Clomid at bedtime so I avoid the nausea..It is best to take it at the same time everyday so I wouldn't change this cycle. The only side effects I have experienced were right before ovulation I would wake up sweating! I was so hot, and after ovulation I had hot flashes & dizzyness (both cycles) and bloating. Good luck to you this cycle!! I hope you get your BFP! :hugs:Click to expand...

well luckily i only had nausea once and that was on the first day. Other than that day i have felt completely normal :) i am producing a ton of CM right now! i am really really hoping this cycle is the one i get my BFP! I am feeling really good about it! I start my OPKs saturday! and ill begin BDing every other day! 
:hugs:Good luck! i really hope we both get our BFPs! :dust:


----------



## daopdesign

csmith said:

> You don't know that yet - got a good feeling for you - keep us posted.
> 
> So I not had a good week so far - called hospital for my bloods yesterday and to tell them I started my periods on cd 23 and she was like well I don't think you are ovulating and this is not working for you, so need yo to come back into the clinic to discuss where to go next. I was so shocked, thought they would have tried again, but no she said if not making me ovulate now then its not going to. I was so sure that I ovulated this month as well.
> 
> Slightly worried where this leads us to next?! They need dh to do another sperm count test as last one he did the quality was good but numbers weren't, they think this was down to him not being able to get the sample over to them too quickly (fingers crossed) so gotta wait until november now for appt and then see where we go from there - so gutted as though clomid would work for us.
> 
> Hoping that clomid has kick started my periods though and who knows may ovulate on my own this cycle (wishful thinking lol)
> 
> Will keep you all updated though.
> 
> Sorry for my ramble xxx

Hey hun :friends: ramble on all you want, we all need to get stuff out sometimes! By the sounds of what you are saying, it does sound like you have a 2nd luteal phase issue but I'm pretty sure this can be sorted with progestorone treatment. Basically what's happening is your progestorone levels aren't staying 'put' for at least 12-14 days, the hormone suddenly dips and bam you get a period. I've not had this issue (I just don't ovulate lol!) so I can't help too much but I would say it's nothing serious and definitely something not to get hung up about. 

So have you no Clomid left? How many cycles did you do all together?

I had my blood test today to see if I've ovulated, will find out probably on Monday. It's crap - I had all the excellent signs but I am convinced I didn't ovulate. I know I'm being negative but I just have a feeling! It took 150mg to conceive my son. I know I conceived again without any help earlier this year (nice how that miracle turned out! :cry:) but I can't see that ever happening again. Oh listen to me and there's you being all neggy! haha xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: all and welcome to all the newbies :thumbup:

I have so missed my clomid thread how are you all? I have a nose through sometimes but its so fast moving nowadays :)

Anyway Im cd2 today so took my clomid tabs this morning alongside baby asprin.... to all those who do not "know" me lol Ive done 2 rounds of clomid and had a natural cycle- now I am taking it without my doc knowing this cycle as I had some left over clomid as im meant to be on a break until my laparoscopy... 

So I will be passing through as much as I can... 
:dust: :dust:

LETS GET SOME CLOMID BABIES GIRLS!
x


----------



## Lily7

welcome back xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks lily :) xx


----------



## daopdesign

hey scerena! Glad you are back in this thread and I know what you mean about catching up with everyone! Glad ur OK and thank god AF arrived, c'mon Clomid baby! :) xxxxx


----------



## jmandrews

Took my last pill today!!! im excited to begin BDing... i feel good about Oct. 
Good Luck Ladies! :dust:


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey ladies, mind if I join??

I am on cd5 and taking my first ever round of clomid cd3-7. I hope it works. :)


----------



## jmandrews

WELCOME TryinFor1!!!!

This is my first round too :) 
FXed for you! hope we see BFPs soon!


----------



## scerena

:hi: daopdesign- I no right I though af was never going to show lol! We nee these clomid babies ASAP I'm a bit more positive and happy that I can now start this new cycle :)

Jmandrews- good luck Hun :)

Tryin- hey :) of course you can join... I bet you are so excited to start clomid! Gl x


----------



## TryinFor1

I am really excited! I hope it works! I just wasnt ovulating on my own since stopping birth control. I have LH surges and estrogen surges and everything but my ovaries just dont release the egg. So I hope just the lowest dose of clomid will work for me but all I can do is wait. I sure hope it isnt a long wait though. :)


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Good afternoon ladies,
I am new here and I need your counsel. I am TTC for over a year now, was put on Clomid 50ml days 5-9 (Jul, Aug & Sep). CD 1 was Sep 1, no AF yet but took my progesterone levels on day 22 and they were 13.9. Doesn&#8217;t that sound a little too low for someone being on medication for 3 months straigh? Although, my dosage wasn&#8217;t large I was still expecting it to be a little higher. Also, in Sep, I supposedly O later than usual, CD16 (used digital OPK and got very brief smiley face, as Clomid may sometimes delay O) and maybe because of this delay, my day22 levels were so low? Trying to understand all these important hormones my body produces. BTW, I am 36. Thanks you for your help.


----------



## christinas06

Hi! This is my second month on clomid. I took 1 month of it in March. I switched doctor and got more testing done before starting my next month. 

Got a question....

Are you suppose to take clomid the same time each day?


----------



## TryinFor1

You should.. that is what I always heard. And to take it at night right before bed so it minimizes side effects. I imagine if you take them within a couple/few hours within the same time of day it wouldnt be a big deal. but if you take a pill at 11 at night, dont take one at 7 in the morning. Lol


----------



## christinas06

Thank you! That is what I thought...


----------



## TryinFor1

Just took my third clomid!! AHH!!!! Time is flying by!

Although.. I think this pill is making me break out.. :(


----------



## scerena

I take my clomid during the day I'm quite lucky and only really get the hot side effect of taking it and the odd migraine when I took it at night I was 100% worse... Everyone is different :)
Good luck girls :) 
X


----------



## Justwantababy

5hooting 5tar said:


> Good afternoon ladies,
> I am new here and I need your counsel. I am TTC for over a year now, was put on Clomid 50ml days 5-9 (Jul, Aug & Sep). CD 1 was Sep 1, no AF yet but took my progesterone levels on day 22 and they were 13.9. Doesnt that sound a little too low for someone being on medication for 3 months straigh? Although, my dosage wasnt large I was still expecting it to be a little higher. Also, in Sep, I supposedly O later than usual, CD16 (used digital OPK and got very brief smiley face, as Clomid may sometimes delay O) and maybe because of this delay, my day22 levels were so low? Trying to understand all these important hormones my body produces. BTW, I am 36. Thanks you for your help.

Hi :wave:, welcome!

You're blood test was a little early....your progesterone peaks 7 days post ovulation.

Or it could be that you'd benefit from a higher dose...have you spoken to your doc about that?


----------



## daopdesign

scerena said:


> :hi: daopdesign- I no right I though af was never going to show lol! We nee these clomid babies ASAP I'm a bit more positive and happy that I can now start this new cycle :)
> 
> Jmandrews- good luck Hun :)
> 
> Tryin- hey :) of course you can join... I bet you are so excited to start clomid! Gl x

Yeh I want AF to come so I can give 100mg a go. I tested this morning with one of the IC's and I can see a line in the test area but it's not got any colour so must be an evap. I swear to god I hav not ovulated this cycle but I will confirm this on Monday when I ring for the blood results. AF should be due from Wed next week (hopefully)!

What does are you doing this month? xxx


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Justwantababy said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies,
> I am new here and I need your counsel. I am TTC for over a year now, was put on Clomid 50ml days 5-9 (Jul, Aug & Sep). CD 1 was Sep 1, no AF yet but took my progesterone levels on day 22 and they were 13.9. Doesnt that sound a little too low for someone being on medication for 3 months straigh? Although, my dosage wasnt large I was still expecting it to be a little higher. Also, in Sep, I supposedly O later than usual, CD16 (used digital OPK and got very brief smiley face, as Clomid may sometimes delay O) and maybe because of this delay, my day22 levels were so low? Trying to understand all these important hormones my body produces. BTW, I am 36. Thanks you for your help.
> 
> Hi :wave:, welcome!
> 
> You're blood test was a little early....your progesterone peaks 7 days post ovulation.
> 
> Or it could be that you'd benefit from a higher dose...have you spoken to your doc about that?Click to expand...

Thank you, :flower:
Ive asked him to call, but I feel that I am not his number one priority. I havent received his response as of yet. I will call again on Monday and will try to be more persistent. I would assume that since my O was a little late, my period will be as well? As it is already 1-2 days late but all tests (FRER) are negative. I always thought that if theres a chance, itll be visible on or before DPO15 (today). Who knows:shrug:


----------



## csmith

daopdesign said:


> csmith said:
> 
> You don't know that yet - got a good feeling for you - keep us posted.
> 
> So I not had a good week so far - called hospital for my bloods yesterday and to tell them I started my periods on cd 23 and she was like well I don't think you are ovulating and this is not working for you, so need yo to come back into the clinic to discuss where to go next. I was so shocked, thought they would have tried again, but no she said if not making me ovulate now then its not going to. I was so sure that I ovulated this month as well.
> 
> Slightly worried where this leads us to next?! They need dh to do another sperm count test as last one he did the quality was good but numbers weren't, they think this was down to him not being able to get the sample over to them too quickly (fingers crossed) so gotta wait until november now for appt and then see where we go from there - so gutted as though clomid would work for us.
> 
> Hoping that clomid has kick started my periods though and who knows may ovulate on my own this cycle (wishful thinking lol)
> 
> Will keep you all updated though.
> 
> Sorry for my ramble xxx
> 
> Hey hun :friends: ramble on all you want, we all need to get stuff out sometimes! By the sounds of what you are saying, it does sound like you have a 2nd luteal phase issue but I'm pretty sure this can be sorted with progestorone treatment. Basically what's happening is your progestorone levels aren't staying 'put' for at least 12-14 days, the hormone suddenly dips and bam you get a period. I've not had this issue (I just don't ovulate lol!) so I can't help too much but I would say it's nothing serious and definitely something not to get hung up about.
> 
> So have you no Clomid left? How many cycles did you do all together?
> 
> I had my blood test today to see if I've ovulated, will find out probably on Monday. It's crap - I had all the excellent signs but I am convinced I didn't ovulate. I know I'm being negative but I just have a feeling! It took 150mg to conceive my son. I know I conceived again without any help earlier this year (nice how that miracle turned out! :cry:) but I can't see that ever happening again. Oh listen to me and there's you being all neggy! haha xxxClick to expand...

Hey hun - yeah I also think that its low progesterone, but the nurse at the hospital just said no its not working you obviously not ovulating so need to come back in - no more clomid. I only had 2 rounds, one at 50mg and the other 100mg - was a little shocked they didn't at least try 1 more month. I was sure that I had ovulated last cycle as well, just af came early. I got my hospital appt through and its for 9th November, dh has to go for sperm analysis next thursday again so shall have to wait and see what November appt brings. 

Let me know how you get on monday with your blood test results - you never know this time you may have ovulated on only 50mg : ) - fingers crossed for you. 

xxxxx


----------



## TryinFor1

Clomid is turning me into a raging bitch but I dont even care. And my tiny boobs are hurting so it feels like me entire chest is hurting since, oh yeah, I dont have any boobs! 


Gah FML right now. And another girl I am friends with on here/facebook just got her bfp this morning and while I am so happy for her, I want to punch her (in her face, not stomach) for getting her bfp. HOW WRONG OF ME IS THAT? That is not my way of thinking but I cant help but feel insanely jealous!

DH is getting the bad side of me too. But he deserves it more than anything right now! In fact, I am gonna be super surprised if I am ok with him during my fertile time. I will probably dtd cause I want a LO but his ass doesnt deserve me naked AT ALL.


----------



## daopdesign

Ladies I just think I got my :bfp: with an IC and a FRER test. Have a look in the pregnancy test forum. I can't believe it, I'm off now to buy a digi but I'm only about 9po!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Justwantababy

5hooting 5tar said:


> Good afternoon ladies,
> I am new here and I need your counsel. I am TTC for over a year now, was put on Clomid 50ml days 5-9 (Jul, Aug & Sep). CD 1 was Sep 1, no AF yet but took my progesterone levels on day 22 and they were 13.9. Doesnt that sound a little too low for someone being on medication for 3 months straigh? Although, my dosage wasnt large I was still expecting it to be a little higher. Also, in Sep, I supposedly O later than usual, CD16 (used digital OPK and got very brief smiley face, as Clomid may sometimes delay O) and maybe because of this delay, my day22 levels were so low? Trying to understand all these important hormones my body produces. BTW, I am 36. Thanks you for your help.




daopdesign said:


> Ladies I just think I got my :bfp: with an IC and a FRER test. Have a look in the pregnancy test forum. I can't believe it, I'm off now to buy a digi but I'm only about 9po!

Flip!! I thought you were out cos you hadn't bd'd?! That's amazing!! Congrats honey, I'm SO SO pleased for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Lily7

congrats doapdesign!!


----------



## daopdesign

Thanks everyone. I don't know where I belong now because I don't want to move to the 'expecting' forum until I'm about 5 months! Not sure how to explain this properly but until baby is viable I'm not going to get too excited. I've never had an early m/c just one at 16 weeks.


----------



## Justwantababy

You stay wherever you feel most comfortable love. We're not going to stop talking to you just cos you're preggers! It's understandable how you feel, but there's no reason to think it would happen again is there?

I wish you the happiest and healthiest of pregnancies, and I can't wait to hear all about it :) :hugs:


----------



## csmith

daopdesign said:


> Ladies I just think I got my :bfp: with an IC and a FRER test. Have a look in the pregnancy test forum. I can't believe it, I'm off now to buy a digi but I'm only about 9po!

OMG I am soooooo happy for you. See what did I say - had a really good feeling about you thins month and I was right. Sooooo pleased for you hun. make sure you stay in touch - would love to hear how you get on xxxxxxxxx


----------



## daopdesign

csmith said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I just think I got my :bfp: with an IC and a FRER test. Have a look in the pregnancy test forum. I can't believe it, I'm off now to buy a digi but I'm only about 9po!
> 
> OMG I am soooooo happy for you. See what did I say - had a really good feeling about you thins month and I was right. Sooooo pleased for you hun. make sure you stay in touch - would love to hear how you get on xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you hun :) Again, this just goes to show that miracles do actually happen! Just hope the next 9 months go OK. Having my loss in June has just made me feel not very optimistic but I guess you can't be like that so I'm working on the positive attitude! I don't want to leave this thread :cry: so I'll be popping back as usual :) 

Let me know how you get on with your results when you get them tomorrow. I had to do 6 rounds of Clomid for my first so don't give up xxxxxx


----------



## Jadeblue18

K, this is an update... I OVULATED... WOOT!!!! So (again) I started Clomid 50mg days 5-9 and according to FF, I O'd on (around) day 17 xD Here is my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-10-03&mode=a&ts=1317607095&u=

What do you guys think? My CP consistency doesn't quite match with everything else. I'm a lil worried about it :(

*very first round of Clomid*


----------



## scerena

Daopdesign- omg Hun :) congrats :) I'm soooooo happy for you have a h&h 9 months Hun miracles do happen you give us hope! Please stay in touch x


----------



## jmandrews

Whoo whoo JadeBlue! did you use OPKs? i am expecting to Ov sometime over the next few days :) FXed!


----------



## Calamity77

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind if I join this thread. I'm on my 2nd cycle of clomid 150mg as the 100mg didn't work first time, cd2-6 with an hcg shot on day 14 which was Friday 23rd Sep. 
I'm taking my test tomorrow and feeling really nervous. I've had cramps in my abdomen and back on and off for the last 5 or 6 days, very little cm, slightly tender bbs. The only thing unusual has been the cramps. I only ever usually get this when AF shows up, she's not due until 8th Oct. I've a really sore throat too but sometimes get that anyway. I swing between being certain that this is it, and thinking it's just the clomid and hcg that have caused the cramps.
Can clomid and hcg cause the cramps? I'm so confused I can't wait for tomorrow to come :wacko:


----------



## Justwantababy

Calamity77 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join this thread. I'm on my 2nd cycle of clomid 150mg as the 100mg didn't work first time, cd2-6 with an hcg shot on day 14 which was Friday 23rd Sep.
> I'm taking my test tomorrow and feeling really nervous. I've had cramps in my abdomen and back on and off for the last 5 or 6 days, very little cm, slightly tender bbs. The only thing unusual has been the cramps. I only ever usually get this when AF shows up, she's not due until 8th Oct. I've a really sore throat too but sometimes get that anyway. I swing between being certain that this is it, and thinking it's just the clomid and hcg that have caused the cramps.
> Can clomid and hcg cause the cramps? I'm so confused I can't wait for tomorrow to come :wacko:

Ooh spooky I'm almost identical...my 3rd round of clomid @ 150mg finally got my ov'ing, and I had hcg trigger on cd12 (22 Sep). I have been testing, but please be aware the trigger shot might still be in your system and would give you a false positive (it's the same hormone HPTs pick up). My tests have been positive the last few days...and whilst I would love to believe it's my bfp, I know it's just the hcg still in my system.

I really hope you are preggo, just wanted to give you a heads up xx


----------



## Calamity77

See this the stuff I have no idea about! My FS told me to test 12 days from the shot so I'm hoping she's got that right. 
Have you had any cramps or any symptoms? 
And you might be preg, you just don't know. Maybe we'll be lucky for each other! Fxd ! X


----------



## FitzBaby

HOORAY!! I found this! my doc prescribed me Clomid today, thinking I was cd 5 but I am cd 6. Will this make a difference?


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh, hee hee, can I join?


----------



## FitzBaby

I am starting Clomid tonight!!!!


----------



## Justwantababy

FitzBaby said:


> HOORAY!! I found this! my doc prescribed me Clomid today, thinking I was cd 5 but I am cd 6. Will this make a difference?

Of course you can join! Give us a shout if you have any questions :)
Good luck!!


----------



## Justwantababy

Calamity77 said:


> See this the stuff I have no idea about! My FS told me to test 12 days from the shot so I'm hoping she's got that right.
> Have you had any cramps or any symptoms?
> And you might be preg, you just don't know. Maybe we'll be lucky for each other! Fxd ! X

Oh I would think your FS would be right - she'll know a lot more than me! Maybe your dose wasn't that high so would clear quicker. I didn't mean to be a party proper, just didn't want you to get disappointed. But yes hopefully we'll both get BFPs!

I had some cramping early on, and now have sore boobs. But could well just be AF on her way so trying not to get my hopes up. Good luck for your test hon, but don't lose heart if it's negative....it's still early on. Keep us all posted! xx


----------



## TryinFor1

What is a trigger shot ladies?


----------



## Justwantababy

It's a hormone injection they give you to make your ovary release an egg. My fs said they like to give them on a clomid dose of 150mg....I think it's because with the higher dose there's an increased chance of hyper-stimulation of the ovaries. I think it's also used in the IVF process.

Thing is tho tho particular one is an hcg shot, so for the next week or so after the shot you get false positives.


----------



## FitzBaby

Do you ladies still use the OPT during clomid like you would without?


----------



## TryinFor1

I wonder if my DR is going to give me one if I have to get up to 150mg. Are you guys monitored by u/s and stuff as well? I am only being monitored currently with cd21 bloods to see if I ovulated or not.


----------



## Danielle_jone

is anybody else not ovulating..at all?? I am going on my fourth round of clomid with NO ovulation (like a 2, should be 25). SO the clomid is obviously not doing its job......
any1 else not O'ing either???


----------



## Jadeblue18

jmandrews said:


> Whoo whoo JadeBlue! did you use OPKs? i am expecting to Ov sometime over the next few days :) FXed!

No OPK's. Everytime I use them, they are always +++ so I don't find them accurate :( Yay!!! Hope you Ov soon :dance: I'm hopeful for us xx


----------



## Calamity77

:bfn:
How annoying. But it's only 12 dpo and AF not due until Saturday so still hopeful. 

I didn't O on my first cycle of Clomid. My FS could see a growing follicle but not big enough to be released. The day she thought it might have been ripe was a holiday so I went the next day but the follicle was gone. Had a blood test which showed I hadn't o'd. This time we got scanned twice and second viewing showed a ready one which is when they gave me the hcg shot as it's that that triggers o. 

Good luck and baby dust to all! Fxd the witch stays away x


----------



## Justwantababy

FitzBaby said:


> Do you ladies still use the OPT during clomid like you would without?

Do you mean OPKs? I don't use them myself , but think they're used just the same on a clomid cycle


----------



## Justwantababy

Calamity77 said:


> :bfn:
> How annoying. But it's only 12 dpo and AF not due until Saturday so still hopeful.
> 
> I didn't O on my first cycle of Clomid. My FS could see a growing follicle but not big enough to be released. The day she thought it might have been ripe was a holiday so I went the next day but the follicle was gone. Had a blood test which showed I hadn't o'd. This time we got scanned twice and second viewing showed a ready one which is when they gave me the hcg shot as it's that that triggers o.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all! Fxd the witch stays away x

I think I'm out too....my temperature took a nose dive today :( Still, if AF can stay away till tomorrow that will give me a 12 day LP which is ok.


----------



## Justwantababy

Danielle_jone said:


> is anybody else not ovulating..at all?? I am going on my fourth round of clomid with NO ovulation (like a 2, should be 25). SO the clomid is obviously not doing its job......
> any1 else not O'ing either???

Could you try a higher dose? This was the first cycle I ov'd....apparently clomid works for 70% women.


Tryinfor1....my first 2 cycles weren't monitored, but now my fertility appointment on the NHS has come round I am having scan monitored cycles


----------



## csmith

Danielle_jone said:


> is anybody else not ovulating..at all?? I am going on my fourth round of clomid with NO ovulation (like a 2, should be 25). SO the clomid is obviously not doing its job......
> any1 else not O'ing either???

Hey :hi:

I was on 2 rounds of clomid and was told not ovulating either, had 50mg first go and 100mg second time around. I have now been told by the hospital 'that its not working for you' and now have to have another appt with consultant next month to see where to go next. I was pretty shocked by this as though they would have tired me for a little longer on it. 

What has your doc said to you? xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: all! 
I'm cd6 today so last clomid pills! I'm just taking a multi vitamin alongside baby aspirin and maybe use conceive plus... Apart from that no opks this cycle (if I Can help myself pha ha)

Csmith- my fs told me that also about clomid after 2 rounds, I'm waiting for a laparoscopy before Xmas and then they will try me with more clomid and a trigger shot if everything's ok- but I've decided to take my left over clomid this cycle lol as my natural cycle was 58 days! X


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Hi Ladies,

Has anyone ovulated as late as CD20 on clomid?

I'm on CD20 today and no sign of ovulation! I feel like giving up - it's so frustrating.

I'm on my second round.

Any advice would be great.

xx


----------



## daopdesign

bumblebeettc1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Has anyone ovulated as late as CD20 on clomid?
> 
> I'm on CD20 today and no sign of ovulation! I feel like giving up - it's so frustrating.
> 
> I'm on my second round.
> 
> Any advice would be great.
> 
> xx

Last cycle I got my surge CD21 but at that point I didn't have any ewcm. Only 4 days prior to the surge did I have an abundence of fertile cm so I reckon the spermies were waiting around for quite a few days before my egg popped! I always ovulated late on Clomid.


----------



## jmandrews

I am waiting to Ov. hoping it will happen in the next few days. I haven't seen a change in my CM... Is this normal? I am starting to feel a little pressure where my ovaries are. Anyone else feel this?


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi Ladies. Just took my 3rd pill for the month (2 more left) and started my OPKs. Just curious, do you usually get a positive OPK early, mid, or later than usual? My doc suggested BDing on cd 12, 14, 16, 18, and 20 but wondering if we should start on cd 10 (although I don't want to waste any good spermies!!!).


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> I am waiting to Ov. hoping it will happen in the next few days. I haven't seen a change in my CM... Is this normal? I am starting to feel a little pressure where my ovaries are. Anyone else feel this?

Good luck! I've been weirdly crampy but not too sure why ...


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello Ladies! nice to meet you all:wave: mind if I join you?

this is my first cycle taking Clomid 50 mg. Today I took pill #3... no side effects.. is that weird? maybe I need a higher dose?

good luck to everybody!!!


----------



## daopdesign

wana b a mom said:


> Hello Ladies! nice to meet you all:wave: mind if I join you?
> 
> this is my first cycle taking Clomid 50 mg. Today I took pill #3... no side effects.. is that weird? maybe I need a higher dose?
> 
> good luck to everybody!!!

Hello! :hi:

Welcome to b&b! I took my 1st cycle of Clomid last month at 50mg and conceived!:happydance: No side affects for me either so don't worry. I had very mild and I mean very mild twinges lower right of my abdomen but I definately ovulated! Taking a higher dose than you need can actually have a nagative affect.

Good luck x


----------



## TryinFor1

CD10 today. I am getting really antsy! I dont have PCOS and last cycle (before I got provera and clomid) I got a near positive OPK on cd12, so I am hoping that means that I will be getting ready to ovulate soon. 

What days did you ladies ovulate while taking clomid?


----------



## wana b a mom

daopdesign said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! nice to meet you all:wave: mind if I join you?
> 
> this is my first cycle taking Clomid 50 mg. Today I took pill #3... no side effects.. is that weird? maybe I need a higher dose?
> 
> good luck to everybody!!!
> 
> Hello! :hi:
> 
> Welcome to b&b! I took my 1st cycle of Clomid last month at 50mg and conceived!:happydance: No side affects for me either so don't worry. I had very mild and I mean very mild twinges lower right of my abdomen but I definately ovulated! Taking a higher dose than you need can actually have a nagative affect.
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...

OMG! really!? congrats!!! :happydance: that is great!! and so encouraging!! thank you for letting me know :hugs: and happy and healthy 9 months! :cloud9:

so I guess I just have to wait for a few days :coffee: and then get some :sex: going :blush: I hope if works for me too... I am trying to stay positive :flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

TryinFor1 said:


> CD10 today. I am getting really antsy! I dont have PCOS and last cycle (before I got provera and clomid) I got a near positive OPK on cd12, so I am hoping that means that I will be getting ready to ovulate soon.
> 
> What days did you ladies ovulate while taking clomid?

good luck there!! :thumbup:
this is my first cycle so no much help regarding your question :shrug: sorry! are you taking your temperature? that should help you too...


----------



## TryinFor1

No I dont temp because my sleeping patterns dont allow me to. I tried to for a while and it just messed everything up and made it more stressful. I know that temping or bloodwork only confirms ovulation and that is coming up October 17 but I was just curious. It seems most women are around cd12-18. I hope I fall in there too!


----------



## wana b a mom

TryinFor1 said:


> No I dont temp because my sleeping patterns dont allow me to. I tried to for a while and it just messed everything up and made it more stressful. I know that temping or bloodwork only confirms ovulation and that is coming up October 17 but I was just curious. It seems most women are around cd12-18. I hope I fall in there too!

I suggest you start getting busy then :winkwink: so you don't miss any chances. good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

wana b a mom said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> No I dont temp because my sleeping patterns dont allow me to. I tried to for a while and it just messed everything up and made it more stressful. I know that temping or bloodwork only confirms ovulation and that is coming up October 17 but I was just curious. It seems most women are around cd12-18. I hope I fall in there too!
> 
> I suggest you start getting busy then :winkwink: so you don't miss any chances. good luck!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Do you mind if I ask you, on your sig it says your progesterone is 8. Is that after ovulation?


----------



## wana b a mom

TryinFor1 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> No I dont temp because my sleeping patterns dont allow me to. I tried to for a while and it just messed everything up and made it more stressful. I know that temping or bloodwork only confirms ovulation and that is coming up October 17 but I was just curious. It seems most women are around cd12-18. I hope I fall in there too!
> 
> I suggest you start getting busy then :winkwink: so you don't miss any chances. good luck!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mind if I ask you, on your sig it says your progesterone is 8. Is that after ovulation?Click to expand...

it was CD21, but according to my doctor I am not ovulating... or doing so very late... this past cycle for example I didn't ovulate at all :cry:


----------



## TryinFor1

That makes me uncomfortable if your DR thinks that is your non ovulating progesterone level. Mine is .4 which is way lower than 8. Lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girlies. I'm doing my best to read through the whole thread but forgive me for skipping some! :blush:

Well as you can see by my ticker this is a never-ending cycle. :dohh: Once it's confirmed that I didn't ovulate (got bloodwork last week), I'll be getting a prescription for Provera. Then I'll be getting an hsg to make sure my tubes are open before getting prescribed Clomid. My question is for any of you ladies who've gotten an hsg. I think my dr said it needs to be done within 10 days of starting your period. Does anyone know if it can be done during your period? I want to get it done ASAP once AF comes, so that I don't miss my chance for Clomid that cycle. Any info would be appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey girlies. I'm doing my best to read through the whole thread but forgive me for skipping some! :blush:
> 
> Well as you can see by my ticker this is a never-ending cycle. :dohh: Once it's confirmed that I didn't ovulate (got bloodwork last week), I'll be getting a prescription for Provera. Then I'll be getting an hsg to make sure my tubes are open before getting prescribed Clomid. My question is for any of you ladies who've gotten an hsg. I think my dr said it needs to be done within 10 days of starting your period. Does anyone know if it can be done during your period? I want to get it done ASAP once AF comes, so that I don't miss my chance for Clomid that cycle. Any info would be appreciated! :hugs:

Hello Lisa!
I hot mine done CD9. I think you do have to wait until after AF and do it days CD9 - CD11 (or so) so that the results are accurate after the uterus has cleared. I also have long cycles so the wait seemed longer but it's worth it 'cause you then find out if there is something else you need to worry about.
good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for the info. That stinks, I was hoping to start Clomid ASAP. :( Oh well. 

I see you're also from MA!!


----------



## wana b a mom

TryinFor1 said:


> That makes me uncomfortable if your DR thinks that is your non ovulating progesterone level. Mine is .4 which is way lower than 8. Lol

where do you live? I know somebody else (another thread) had different numbers because in different countries they use different units? 
what did your doctor say about your numbers? My doctor kind of had a feeling even before my blood tests because my cycles are all over the place (31 to 36 days) and sometimes very long (up to 47 days), so she knew something was up. After the blood tests and with the first temperature chart (last cycle) she gave me clomid so I can ovulate and do so in a more consistent and more predictable way.


----------



## TryinFor1

I live in Missouri.. no they didnt say anything about units. Just that my progesterone showed no ovulation at .4 so I dont know.. My last cycle (and first off birth control) was 115+ days and my body tried multiple times to ovulate but didnt. So my dr prescribed me provera to get af and then clomid to ovulate. He said that he is seeing it more as he is trying to get my cycles started. But he will do the necessary mgs and what not to achieve what I need. But given my age and the fact that I am healthy he doesnt see a reason why the clomid wont work. I dont have PCOS and while my grandmother did have endo (and got a hysterectomy at 25 :cry:) he doesnt think I have that either. My stupid ovaries are just being uncooperative. It is really irritating but I hope they accept the 50mg of clomid.

I wonder what my progesterone level will be on the 17th. I didnt realize it helped with lpd either until the other day.. so hopefully it will be high enough.

Lol sorry.. I just went off on a thought bubble and kept talking. :blush: Sorry for the lengthy paragraph. lol


----------



## wana b a mom

yes, moving to Quincy this weekend, right now we are in Methuen. How about you?


----------



## wana b a mom

no need to apologize TryinFor1 we all get carried away here :hugs: 
I am sure the clomid will help you ovulate. I didn't realize you just got off the pill... maybe that's why you show such low number? My doctor said my number is not too bad but she would like to see it higher, so maybe this month with the first round would do he trick. Just hang in there and keep doing what you are supposed to be doing and everything should be fine (right?). That's what I keep telling myself :winkwink:

:dust: your way!!


----------



## FitzBaby

daopdesign said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! nice to meet you all:wave: mind if I join you?
> 
> this is my first cycle taking Clomid 50 mg. Today I took pill #3... no side effects.. is that weird? maybe I need a higher dose?
> 
> good luck to everybody!!!
> 
> Hello! :hi:
> 
> Welcome to b&b! I took my 1st cycle of Clomid last month at 50mg and conceived!:happydance: No side affects for me either so don't worry. I had very mild and I mean very mild twinges lower right of my abdomen but I definately ovulated! Taking a higher dose than you need can actually have a nagative affect.
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...

Congrats to you! This is my first Clomid cycle as well. Mind if I ask some questions? Like, what days did you DTD and when did you get a positive OPK?


----------



## jmandrews

FitzBaby said:


> daopdesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! nice to meet you all:wave: mind if I join you?
> 
> this is my first cycle taking Clomid 50 mg. Today I took pill #3... no side effects.. is that weird? maybe I need a higher dose?
> 
> good luck to everybody!!!
> 
> Hello! :hi:
> 
> Welcome to b&b! I took my 1st cycle of Clomid last month at 50mg and conceived!:happydance: No side affects for me either so don't worry. I had very mild and I mean very mild twinges lower right of my abdomen but I definately ovulated! Taking a higher dose than you need can actually have a nagative affect.
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats to you! This is my first Clomid cycle as well. Mind if I ask some questions? Like, what days did you DTD and when did you get a positive OPK?Click to expand...

Hey Greer I was told to DTD on CD10 and every other day until CD20... i started OPKs on CD 11 :) i dunno if that helps you any.
I am now cd14 and no Pos OPK yet... i know its normal to get one anytime between cd14-cd20 :) i hope its soon!


----------



## Justwantababy

Lisa92881 said:


> Thanks for the info. That stinks, I was hoping to start Clomid ASAP. :( Oh well.
> 
> I see you're also from MA!!

Could you not start clomid at the start of your next cycle AND get the hsg done? I can see where your Dr is coming from with not wanting you to get preggers if there's a blockage, but you find out your hsg results instantly.....if there was a blockage (which I hope there's not) you can just not have unprotected sex, so no chance of getting preg, and at least monitor your cycle so you know if that dose of clomid is working. And if there ISN'T a blockage....well you can get busy and you won't. have 'wasted' a cycle!

Hope that makes sense! It might be worth discussing with your Dr anyway. Ooh..also, you are supposed to be more fertile in the months following an hsg....so good luck!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls just thought I'd update you with my clomid stats incase someone finds it useful.

usual period length = 50+ days
usual ovulation length = cd40+

first round of clomid though

period length = 37 days
ovulation day = cd22

good luck to the other clomid women


----------



## SummerLily

Hi ladies :flower: hope you dont mind me bumping in ! just wanted to share some hope with you all! keep your heads held high and it will happen soon !! 

I suffered from a horrible sudden onset of stomach period like cramping last night that was accompanied by a lot of lower back pain . it was that painful that i was in tears for most of the night . hubby called NHS direct who adviced that i go straight to the hospital to get it looked at. 

I went straight there and had various tests and what not , they thought it was ectopic and that i would evidcently loose the baby . im only 8.5 weeks and hadnt had any scans or blood test to date . so they ran a pg test in urine to confirm it was positive nad gave me some strong painkillers to see me through the night untill i could have a scan this morning . 

When they took me to the early pregnancy unit for an early scan this morning , the lady on reception said that the blood test HCG had come back EXTREMLY high , and that the expected it to be twins !! I was overjoyed ! and then even more so when the sonographer did the scan and found that we was expecting triplets ! 

All 3 babys are in there own sacks and all at a fantastic size and each one is exactly where they should be ! heartbeats were also brilliant . 

baby one's heart beat is 171bpm 
baby two heart beat is 163bpm
baby three heart beat is 165bpm !!! 

The pain turns out to be cycsts on my ovarys , one of which had ruptured and i had some free flowing fluid in my pelvic area. tablets are helping which is great !!

xx


----------



## Justwantababy

Aaaww Summerlily I'm so pleased for you! 

What dose of clomid were you on? xx


----------



## scerena

Omgosh summerlily I'm so excited for you! Triplets you are truly blessed :) I bet your oh nearly passed out hehe! I wish you all the best x


----------



## daopdesign

SummerLily - OMG! That is amazing, TRIPLETS! lol that's you all done eh? haha xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SummerLily

that is definatly me all done ! no more for me after these 3 !! :happydance: was a shock, but its still nice to get it all done in one go ey! 

thanks girls ! your congratulations are greatly appreciated !! 

it was my third round on 50mg!!! xx


----------



## jmandrews

aww Triplets! congrats!!!! i am a twin! it is something that is truly special! So happy for you!


----------



## wana b a mom

OMG SummerLily! what a nice surprise!!! and such a relief from the ectopic they were thinking. Very encouraging story :hugs: 
I see it was on your 3rd year anniversary, 3rd round of clomid, cycle 33? wow!!! :dance:


----------



## daopdesign

SummerLily said:


> that is definatly me all done ! no more for me after these 3 !! :happydance: was a shock, but its still nice to get it all done in one go ey!
> 
> thanks girls ! your congratulations are greatly appreciated !!
> 
> it was my third round on 50mg!!! xx

My HCG levels came back at 140 which they said was low but there going off my LMP when infact I ovulated around CD21! So I am really only 4 weeks pregnant and 140 I think is within this range. Anyway, going for another blood test on Saturday and get the results on Sunday to see if they've doubled. Cross your fingers and toes for me ladies, sorry I'm not jumping about doing cartwheels just yet!


----------



## Justwantababy

daopdesign said:


> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> that is definatly me all done ! no more for me after these 3 !! :happydance: was a shock, but its still nice to get it all done in one go ey!
> 
> thanks girls ! your congratulations are greatly appreciated !!
> 
> it was my third round on 50mg!!! xx
> 
> 
> 
> My HCG levels came back at 140 which they said was low but there going off my LMP when infact I ovulated around CD21! So I am really only 4 weeks pregnant and 140 I think is within this range. Anyway, going for another blood test on Saturday and get the results on Sunday to see if they've doubled. Cross your fingers and toes for me ladies, sorry I'm not jumping about doing cartwheels just yet!Click to expand...

Will keep EVERYTHING crossed for you honey. Good luck xx


----------



## wantabby

Wow! Thank you for your story SummerLily! That is so awesome!! H&H 9 months for you and your three LO's!! :flower:


----------



## MrsHY

Sumerlily that's immense!! What kind of pushchair do you get for three??? Congrats xxx


----------



## Lisa92881

Justwantababy said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. That stinks, I was hoping to start Clomid ASAP. :( Oh well.
> 
> I see you're also from MA!!
> 
> Could you not start clomid at the start of your next cycle AND get the hsg done? I can see where your Dr is coming from with not wanting you to get preggers if there's a blockage, but you find out your hsg results instantly.....if there was a blockage (which I hope there's not) you can just not have unprotected sex, so no chance of getting preg, and at least monitor your cycle so you know if that dose of clomid is working. And if there ISN'T a blockage....well you can get busy and you won't. have 'wasted' a cycle!
> 
> Hope that makes sense! It might be worth discussing with your Dr anyway. Ooh..also, you are supposed to be more fertile in the months following an hsg....so good luck!Click to expand...

Omg I truly did not even think of asking that. :dohh: Haha thank you, I will mention it and hope that she agrees to it. I'm not sure though, her thinking is that there's no point to Clomid if there's a blockage (not that she doesn't want me pregnant if there's a blockage). So she might make me wait. :shrug: But thanks so much!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey girls just thought I'd update you with my clomid stats incase someone finds it useful.
> 
> usual period length = 50+ days
> usual ovulation length = cd40+
> 
> first round of clomid though
> 
> period length = 37 days
> ovulation day = cd22
> 
> good luck to the other clomid women

Love this!! Thanks for the info!! :thumbup:


----------



## FitzBaby

Ugh, need help ladies. I have had a splitting headache and head cold coming on. What can you take while on Clomid? Can I take a decongestant? Asprin? HELP!


----------



## Jess137

I'm sorry I haven't been around forever..:flower:

Summerlily, I saw another one of your posts in a different area. Congratulations! I love all the 3's BTW!

Question for everyone - has anyone considered asking about trying Femara instead of Clomid, since the risk of multiples is a little lower? I don't know if we could handle 2, much less 3 babies. It's really a catch-22. I have to do fertility meds since I don't O, but if I do use fertility meds, I have a higher risk of multiples.

My doctor said after another month or two, if the Clomid doesn't make me O that she will try me on Femara, so maybe she would be willing to go straight to that. What do you guys think?

EDIT: I read this back and it sounds really bad. Any number of babies would be a huge blessing, but I just don't think we are prepared to raise more than one child right now.


----------



## Justwantababy

Lisa92881 said:


> Justwantababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. That stinks, I was hoping to start Clomid ASAP. :( Oh well.
> 
> I see you're also from MA!!
> 
> Could you not start clomid at the start of your next cycle AND get the hsg done? I can see where your Dr is coming from with not wanting you to get preggers if there's a blockage, but you find out your hsg results instantly.....if there was a blockage (which I hope there's not) you can just not have unprotected sex, so no chance of getting preg, and at least monitor your cycle so you know if that dose of clomid is working. And if there ISN'T a blockage....well you can get busy and you won't. have 'wasted' a cycle!
> 
> Hope that makes sense! It might be worth discussing with your Dr anyway. Ooh..also, you are supposed to be more fertile in the months following an hsg....so good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I truly did not even think of asking that. :dohh: Haha thank you, I will mention it and hope that she agrees to it. I'm not sure though, her thinking is that there's no point to Clomid if there's a blockage (not that she doesn't want me pregnant if there's a blockage). So she might make me wait. :shrug: But thanks so much!!Click to expand...

No problem...I'm impatient at the best of times, let alone with super long cycles (I DEFINITELY know that feeling!) so always looking for ways to not waste a cycle!


----------



## scerena

Fitzbaby- you should be fine as it's not ovulation yet for you- I'm taking baby aspirin (low dose aspirin) alongside my clomid every day throughout the whole cycle so you should be fine to take something in low doses- paracetamol is fine to take your whole cycle x


----------



## jmandrews

Can someone help?
I am on CD 16 and for the last 3 days I have felt cramping. Today it's worse... My lower abdomin is so sore. I keep getting sharp pains. It even hurts when I pee or cough. I am worried about this. Also everytime DH and I dtd I feel a little sharp pain in my right side. Has anyone else felt this? I still haven't had my LH surge either.


----------



## wantabby

jmandrews said:


> Can someone help?
> I am on CD 16 and for the last 3 days I have felt cramping. Today it's worse... My lower abdomin is so sore. I keep getting sharp pains. It even hurts when I pee or cough. I am worried about this. Also everytime DH and I dtd I feel a little sharp pain in my right side. Has anyone else felt this? I still haven't had my LH surge either.

My opinion ~ it's more than likely one of two things.. You are fixing to ovulate, or the clomid made a cyst grow.. This happened to me last month on CD19, I had a 3.3mm cyst on my right ovary and a 1.7 on my left, and I beleive when I ovulated it aggravated the cysts and caused ALOT of pain.. When I would sit down, cough, sneeze, have a BM, sex, etc.. it got better about three days later. When I went in for my scan two weeks later the one on the left was gone and the one on the right was smaller, that is why i'm not on Clomid this month. (residual cyst) He didn't want to aggravate it again.. Cysts won't stop you from ovulating.. they are just annoying and painful.. :growlmad:


----------



## jmandrews

oh ok well thats good and bad news... im worried i wont Ov without clomid. :( I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet so hopefully soon :)


----------



## RainAngel

I'm gonna stalk a bit. :) I'm going to the ob monday for what I assume will be the starting of infertility test, and hopefully clomid.


----------



## wana b a mom

*good luck RainAngel! *


----------



## CloverMouse

Just finished my first round of Clomid... Part of me thought it would be "just the trick" it wasnt. I did ovulate though. I start my next round on Sunday Oct 9th. That will be days 5-9, starting to feel like it will never happen for me. We've been trying since Feb, but my doctor suspected at the time that I wasnt Ovulating, he was right. The good thing was that since he suspected it to begin with he didn't make me wait the year most docs do.


----------



## wana b a mom

CloverMouse said:


> Just finished my first round of Clomid... Part of me thought it would be "just the trick" it wasnt. I did ovulate though. I start my next round on Sunday Oct 9th. That will be days 5-9, starting to feel like it will never happen for me. We've been trying since Feb, but my doctor suspected at the time that I wasnt Ovulating, he was right. The good thing was that since he suspected it to begin with he didn't make me wait the year most docs do.

will you be taking the same dosage? 
What did the doctor say happened?


----------



## TryinFor1

CloverMouse said:


> Just finished my first round of Clomid... Part of me thought it would be "just the trick" it wasnt. I did ovulate though. I start my next round on Sunday Oct 9th. That will be days 5-9, starting to feel like it will never happen for me. We've been trying since Feb, but my doctor suspected at the time that I wasnt Ovulating, he was right. The good thing was that since he suspected it to begin with he didn't make me wait the year most docs do.

What day did you ovulate on?


----------



## CloverMouse

wana b a mom said:


> CloverMouse said:
> 
> 
> Just finished my first round of Clomid... Part of me thought it would be "just the trick" it wasnt. I did ovulate though. I start my next round on Sunday Oct 9th. That will be days 5-9, starting to feel like it will never happen for me. We've been trying since Feb, but my doctor suspected at the time that I wasnt Ovulating, he was right. The good thing was that since he suspected it to begin with he didn't make me wait the year most docs do.
> 
> will you be taking the same dosage?
> What did the doctor say happened?Click to expand...

We're taking the same dosage. He said that maybe we just missed it. He told us not to worry if we didn't concieve the first month. He wanted us to try with Clomid for 2 or 3 months, then get DH tested (he doesnt have insurance so we put off the testing) So we have to make this happen this month or it's off to the fertility specialist, which is fine, but I'd rather have this work \\:D/


----------



## CloverMouse

TryinFor1 said:


> CloverMouse said:
> 
> 
> Just finished my first round of Clomid... Part of me thought it would be "just the trick" it wasnt. I did ovulate though. I start my next round on Sunday Oct 9th. That will be days 5-9, starting to feel like it will never happen for me. We've been trying since Feb, but my doctor suspected at the time that I wasnt Ovulating, he was right. The good thing was that since he suspected it to begin with he didn't make me wait the year most docs do.
> 
> What day did you ovulate on?Click to expand...

I didnt actually use the tests to be sure :blush:
This month I will be


----------



## RainAngel

wana b a mom said:


> *good luck RainAngel! *


thanks! I'm terrified! :dohh:


----------



## Justwantababy

CloverMouse said:


> Just finished my first round of Clomid... Part of me thought it would be "just the trick" it wasnt. I did ovulate though. I start my next round on Sunday Oct 9th. That will be days 5-9, starting to feel like it will never happen for me. We've been trying since Feb, but my doctor suspected at the time that I wasnt Ovulating, he was right. The good thing was that since he suspected it to begin with he didn't make me wait the year most docs do.

It's great you ovulated though :happydance: Remember that what clomid is for, so looks like it has done the trick.

Good luck for next month! :flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

RainAngel said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> *good luck RainAngel! *
> 
> 
> thanks! I'm terrified! :dohh:Click to expand...

don't be! it is better to know for sure what is happening. Good luck!!!:hugs:


----------



## RainAngel

wana b a mom said:


> RainAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> *good luck RainAngel! *
> 
> 
> thanks! I'm terrified! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> don't be! it is better to know for sure what is happening. Good luck!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

oh i know its better, but I'm still kinda terrified of being told "you can't have a baby".

Ooh, I just saw you and your dh ages. y'all are about the same "age gap" and me and oh. (im almost 28, he's 46)


----------



## TryinFor1

I got some weird news from my OBGYN today. I called and asked what my progesterone level was three weeks ago when I had gotten that extremely positive surge and GET THIS, my level was 3.3. That is low, so I guess maybe it was weak ovulation or my pre ovulation progesterone levels are rising. I got a blood test not even a week before that one and my level came back at .4 so there is obviously a rise. I am not 100% sure what that means or if it means anything. I told the nurse my preovulation level was usually .4 and then she said when I went there in July (when I had to go to the hospital because, well, my DR has said I ovulated but I think I Was passing a cyst) my progesterone level was a 1.6 indicating no ovulation but, like I said, mine is usually .4. Ugh so confusing!

Anyway, I think she could tell I was kinda upset by how low it was in the tone of my voice cause then she started to go on about how they really think clomid is gonna help me and to just think about how Dr.Gordon gave me a medication to stimulate my ovaries and how it helps with progesterone levels and everything.

I am kinda worried that I now actually have weak ovulation not that I am actually not ovulating.. So it might take more than once. But I dont want it to. lol.. 

sorry for the long post.. I am just really confused by it all. They didnt put together that my level was 3.3 but before ovulating it is .4 and that kinda worries me!


----------



## daopdesign

Hey ladies, just got my blood results back for HCG today and it's 500 :D Was 140 on Tues so it's looking good FX! XXX


----------



## Lily7

thats great news daopdesign x


----------



## Justwantababy

Great news daop....is that high enough for twins?

Lily - how are you doing? What cd are you on?


----------



## daopdesign

Justwantababy said:


> Great news daop....is that high enough for twins?
> 
> Lily - how are you doing? What cd are you on?

I don't think so hun! It's just within the normal range apparently so doubt it. I have to go back Mon and Wed for same test then if it's in the thousands they will give me a scan x


----------



## Justwantababy

How exciting! Really am chuffed for you. Hope I'm not too far behind you! On a new cycle, so a new chance. Good luck for next week preggers!


----------



## daopdesign

Justwantababy said:


> How exciting! Really am chuffed for you. Hope I'm not too far behind you! On a new cycle, so a new chance. Good luck for next week preggers!

Yeh c'mon I would love a bump buddy from this thread :) sending u lots :dust: I don't knw anyone over in first tri lol xxxxx


----------



## Lily7

hi jwab, I am cd19, this is my 3rd round, hows you?


----------



## Justwantababy

Oh exciting - I hope you ovulate again this cycle.

I'm cd2 today, about to start my 4th round but sticking to 150mg as I ovulated at that dose last month. The days just seems to go by so slowly....I wish there was a fast forward button for TTC!


----------



## TryinFor1

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CD14 EWCM and a positive OPK!

That is what I am talking about! Now just gotta pray and hope really hard that I actually OVULATE!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay!!!! That's awesome congrats!!!! Lots of :dust: for you!

I have been using OPK and yesterday I'm pretty sure the line was a little darker this time but not as dark as the control line. I am going to do another OPK today to see :)


----------



## TryinFor1

Good luck!!!

I cant believe I am cd14 and I am getting my surge. OMG I hope I ovulate!


----------



## daopdesign

TryinFor1 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CD14 EWCM and a positive OPK!
> 
> That is what I am talking about! Now just gotta pray and hope really hard that I actually OVULATE!

This is excellent news! I can tell you that ewcm is an awesum sign as a few years ago when I took Clomid to have my son, I didn't get that every month but on the month we conceived him I had a ton of it. Same thing this time around, 1st month 50mg and an abundence of the stuff!

Last month on Clomid we bd Sunday morning and evening, no bd Mon or Tues then got my surge on Wed, bd that night and Thurs :)


----------



## TryinFor1

It isnt abundant.. In fact I only see it when I wipe (sorry TMI, lol) But I am using conceive plus so hopefully that will help!


----------



## jmandrews

Got my +OPK today!!!! Cd 18... Hope I Ov! Excited for the TWW!


----------



## TryinFor1

jmandrews said:


> got my +opk today!!!! Cd 18... Hope i ov! Excited for the tww!

yay!!! 

Tww buddies!!


----------



## jmandrews

Whoo hoo!!! I'm feeling lucky! Hope we get our BFPs!!!


----------



## Lily7

Justwantababy said:


> Oh exciting - I hope you ovulate again this cycle.
> 
> I'm cd2 today, about to start my 4th round but sticking to 150mg as I ovulated at that dose last month. The days just seems to go by so slowly....I wish there was a fast forward button for TTC!

Oh I so wish there was a fast forward button too! I hope you ovulate again, I feel very in the dark as they have figured 100mg works for me, they are just leaving me to it for 6 cycles at 100mg - no scans anymore :( this is my second round on 100 ( 3rd in total) I am so scared of this not working.

good luck huni xx


----------



## Lisa92881

Hooray for +OPKs and EWCM!! Good luck girlies!! :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

I haven't had any EWCM... is it possible to get pregnant? i used to get EWCM before i began TTC and since i havnet had it. I have CM but its now EW. can anyone help me out?


----------



## TryinFor1

jmandrews said:


> I haven't had any EWCM... is it possible to get pregnant? i used to get EWCM before i began TTC and since i havnet had it. I have CM but its now EW. can anyone help me out?

I dont have it either. I kinda had a little bit this morning but not really what I think I should be getting. I am hoping it is because of the clomid.. but it worries me. I use conceive plus. 

Lots of women get pregnant and dont have ewcm so it is VERY possible. Especially if you use preseed or conceive plus.


----------



## jmandrews

oh ok... well i dont have either of those things... im thinking about buying it tomorrow and trying it. except im worried ill be too late.


----------



## CloverMouse

Hi ladies :) 
So I've never used the ovulation kits... nor do I have one in front of me to answer my question, but when do you start using them? I'm on CD 6.


----------



## TryinFor1

I start using them on cd9. 

Do you know roughly when you should be ovulating?


----------



## jmandrews

I started on cd 11 but it depends on how many u buy and when u expect to ovulate


----------



## daopdesign

Good news! HCG came back today at 1500! They were 500 on Saturday so they have more than doubled but they still won't scan me until next week!


----------



## Justwantababy

Yaaaaay! :happydance:


----------



## daopdesign

Might be doing a Sumerlily and having Clomid twins or triplets lol


----------



## Justwantababy

Ha! I would be SO jealous! Although I'm so jealous already with 'just' the one!

Your scan will come round in no time, must be such a relief your hcg is steadily rising. (and while I will admit to being jealous I am super happy for you, really am :hug:)


----------



## CloverMouse

I have no idea when I'll be ovulating, my last cycle was 32 days, and that was the first on Clomid.. 
any suggestions?


----------



## daopdesign

CloverMouse said:


> I have no idea when I'll be ovulating, my last cycle was 32 days, and that was the first on Clomid..
> any suggestions?

I would think anywhere from CD19 - 24


----------



## CloverMouse

daopdesign said:


> CloverMouse said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea when I'll be ovulating, my last cycle was 32 days, and that was the first on Clomid..
> any suggestions?
> 
> I would think anywhere from CD19 - 24Click to expand...

That's when I was kind of thinking... but Lately I'd hate to be accused of thinking, I think I'll buy a bunch of sticks lol


----------



## Angelic

Hi 

Please may I join you lovely ladies?

I've been prescribed Clomid today and I just wondered if anyone can give me a bit of background info on it?

I'm 40 and I have one tube blocked (discovered following a recent HSG). Usual cycle is 26 days and I seem to OV between days 10-12.

My CD20 progesterone levels are 22. The consultant says that's on the low side of ok. What does this sound like to you? Is a level of 22 bad considering my age?

He has prescribed 4 months of Clomid 50mg along with another CD21 progesterone blood test after month 3, and another follow up appointment after 5 months.

Am I likely to suffer any side effects from the Clomid? What are the pro's and cons of it? And what exactly does it do?

Sorry for all the questions. Please help!

xx


----------



## TryinFor1

22? That sounds GOOD to me! A level of 22 can sustain a pregnancy I believe. 

Mine are 0.4!


----------



## Angelic

TryinFor1 said:


> 22? That sounds GOOD to me! A level of 22 can sustain a pregnancy I believe.
> 
> Mine are 0.4!

Hi

Thanks for your reply. My consultant has probably put me on it then more based on the fact that I'm 40 and we've been trying for two years. I just hope that we all get that BFP soon!

x


----------



## TryinFor1

Angelic said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 22? That sounds GOOD to me! A level of 22 can sustain a pregnancy I believe.
> 
> Mine are 0.4!
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply. My consultant has probably put me on it then more based on the fact that I'm 40 and we've been trying for two years. I just hope that we all get that BFP soon!
> 
> xClick to expand...


I hope so too! I dont have any response to clomid quite yet because this is my first cycle taking it. I took 50mg cd3-7 because for some reason I didnt ovulate after I stopped birth control. I am only 20 and otherwise healthy so I hope that only 50mg one month will do the trick. 

I can tell you though that I did get a positive OPK yesterday, CD14!!!! WHich is amazing! And I had VERY VERY strong ovulation pains yesterday and this morning and kinda dull pains now. 

I hope clomid works for you!


----------



## jmandrews

I Ovulated on cd18 but not sure how long this cycle will be im guessing 30 to 31 days... I started testing on cd 11... I am now in my TWW YAY!


----------



## RainAngel

i'm gonna hang around and stalk. i didnt get clomid today. got metformin for PCOS, but will get clomid after they "clean me out" :thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

Ovulated this morning! cd15! Thought I ovulated yesterday but I had REALLY bad pains this morning for about an hour and then dull cramping so I am thinking that I ovulated this morning and that my tubes are pulsing that eggy down! 

About to drag DH to DTD as soon as he gets home and then tomorrow I am officially 1dpo and in the tww! 

FX for us girls!


----------



## jmandrews

Can someone try to answer my question... I Ov yesterday. i noticed my CM is a bit abnormal. It wasnt super dry but dryer than normal because of the clomid. Anyway DH and i BD saturday, yesterday, and today i bought preseed to help, but i am worried i am too late and i already Ov. Do you think i still have a chance? I know the sperm does better in EWCM which i did not have.


----------



## TryinFor1

Kinda depends..

if you ovulated last night, then you would still have a chance with the preseed. But if you ovulated yesterday morning or day, then most likely no..the egg is either fertilizing or it died. It only lives for 24 hours. 

Good luck honey. :flower:


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you! FXed that my timing was right! otherwise i hope the swimmers were strong swimmers without the preseed :)


----------



## Angelic

TryinFor1 said:


> Angelic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 22? That sounds GOOD to me! A level of 22 can sustain a pregnancy I believe.
> 
> Mine are 0.4!
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply. My consultant has probably put me on it then more based on the fact that I'm 40 and we've been trying for two years. I just hope that we all get that BFP soon!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so too! I dont have any response to clomid quite yet because this is my first cycle taking it. I took 50mg cd3-7 because for some reason I didnt ovulate after I stopped birth control. I am only 20 and otherwise healthy so I hope that only 50mg one month will do the trick.
> 
> I can tell you though that I did get a positive OPK yesterday, CD14!!!! WHich is amazing! And I had VERY VERY strong ovulation pains yesterday and this morning and kinda dull pains now.
> 
> I hope clomid works for you!Click to expand...

Woo hoo! Get down to some serious BD'ing!! Good luck hun x


----------



## bornfree78

Hi All,
New to BnB and really like the forums and info I have read so far. 

First of all this is for everyone ttc: :dust: 

Been ttc since June 2010, had m/c at 5 weeks in Oct.2010 and since then all :bfn: 
Currently on Cycle 2 of Clomiphene (yup, aka Clomid), but on only 25mg days 2-6 as per the consultant. It makes me feel quite dizzy, nauseated and (weirdly enough) angry :growlmad: sad :cry: upset :dohh: happy :happydance:......causes mood swings ! These side effects last for less than one day, so it is bearable so far! 
Let us hope our journeys with Clomid end up with :bfp: and soon!


----------



## Justwantababy

TryinFor1 said:


> Kinda depends..
> 
> if you ovulated last night, then you would still have a chance with the preseed. But if you ovulated yesterday morning or day, then most likely no..the egg is either fertilizing or it died. It only lives for 24 hours.
> 
> Good luck honey. :flower:

But sperm live for 3-5 days so the ones from Saturday could have been ready and waiting for that egg when it was released.

Good luck!


----------



## CloverMouse

bornfree78 said:


> Hi All,
> New to BnB and really like the forums and info I have read so far.
> 
> First of all this is for everyone ttc: :dust:
> 
> Been ttc since June 2010, had m/c at 5 weeks in Oct.2010 and since then all :bfn:
> Currently on Cycle 2 of Clomiphene (yup, aka Clomid), but on only 25mg days 2-6 as per the consultant. It makes me feel quite dizzy, nauseated and (weirdly enough) angry :growlmad: sad :cry: upset :dohh: happy :happydance:......causes mood swings ! These side effects last for less than one day, so it is bearable so far!
> Let us hope our journeys with Clomid end up with :bfp: and soon!

I get the mood swings too, terrible, and to be honest its more than one day for me lol... maybe just an excuse to say what I really think?

And the nausea gets me too.. oh well. It will all be worth it when the second line shows up!


----------



## daopdesign

How is *csmith* (thought you might not miss this lol) getting on ? :hugs::hugs:

any update hun? xxx


----------



## wana b a mom

RainAngel said:


> i'm gonna hang around and stalk. i didnt get clomid today. got metformin for PCOS, but will get clomid after they "clean me out" :thumbup:

good luck !!!! so how long do you have to take that for?


----------



## wana b a mom

jmandrews said:


> I Ovulated on cd18 but not sure how long this cycle will be im guessing 30 to 31 days... I started testing on cd 11... I am now in my TWW YAY!

fingers crossed for you hun!! :thumbup:


----------



## Skoer1360

Hi!! I started Clomid this last cycle, but AF got me today :( I was just wondering what kind of side effects you got from the clomid?
unusual things for me was:
-back pain
-super sore bb's
-minor cramping from ov date until af, like fleeting cramps

I was really hopeful that they were signs I was in, but unfortunately not :?

Any help so that I don't seem so crazy would be greatly appreciated :)


----------



## scerena

Hey Hun u r not crazy I get sore bb's and slight back ache sometimes so not to worry...

:hi: everyone else my thread moves so quick I can't keep up with everyone hope you are all well?
Cd13 for me today hoping I ovulate... Trying not to use opks this cycle x


----------



## CloverMouse

Skoer1360 said:


> Hi!! I started Clomid this last cycle, but AF got me today :( I was just wondering what kind of side effects you got from the clomid?
> unusual things for me was:
> -back pain
> -super sore bb's
> -minor cramping from ov date until af, like fleeting cramps
> 
> I was really hopeful that they were signs I was in, but unfortunately not :?
> 
> Any help so that I don't seem so crazy would be greatly appreciated :)

I had all three of those (last cycle was my first too) I was so convinced I had to be pregnant.. and to top it off I was 4 days late... at least according to my cycle pre-clomid. 
Here's to lucky cycle 2 :beer:


----------



## Skoer1360

Same with me! Exactly 4 days late (from pre-clomid) and all of these symptoms so mimic pregnancy symptoms I was super convinced it was this month :cry: I was pretty devastated when I started spotting.. though I am happy my luteal phase has lengthened out 11/12 days this month! Soo much better than my 8/9


----------



## TryinFor1

Um.... does anyone else notice that BnB has changed.. for the worse?


----------



## jmandrews

YES I HAVE! i am having such a hard time navigating it.... GRRR!!!

... AND ITS SUPER SLOW... IS IT FOR ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## Helena_

Hey everyone! I'm not on Clomid yet but hoping my doctor will put me on it once I go see her on the 18th. I was wondering if you conceive plus user could tell me how you use it. I was using pre seed but now that conceive plus doesn't come with applicators,.I'm lost!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hey folks, I'm on my first cycle with Clomid, taking it cd5-9. I've got 2 questions...what day should I start testing with OPKs? Also, my doctor recommended BDing every other day from cd10 thru cd20. I plan to keep on BDing past CD20 since I tend to have long cycles, but should we really skip every other day?


----------



## jmandrews

scoobydrlp said:


> Hey folks, I'm on my first cycle with Clomid, taking it cd5-9. I've got 2 questions...what day should I start testing with OPKs? Also, my doctor recommended BDing every other day from cd10 thru cd20. I plan to keep on BDing past CD20 since I tend to have long cycles, but should we really skip every other day?

Hey! i also took clomid cd5-9. I am still on my first round and im on cd 20 today. Any I was told to bd every other day cd10-20 as well. I started using OPKs on cd11 but i didnt Ov until cd18. So i think its just depends. It can't hurt to BD longer though :happydance: Although if you get a postive BDing up to 48 hours after should be good enough... Good Luck! Hope we see a BFP soon! :flower:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Thanks jmandrews, good luck to both of us!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

I took it cd3-7 and started testing with OPKs cd9, I am on cd17. I got my surge cd14 and ovulated cd15. It is also my first month taking it! I just cant wait till Monday cause I get my progesterone levels checked!


----------



## jhrg35x

scoobydrlp said:


> Hey folks, I'm on my first cycle with Clomid, taking it cd5-9. I've got 2 questions...what day should I start testing with OPKs? Also, my doctor recommended BDing every other day from cd10 thru cd20. I plan to keep on BDing past CD20 since I tend to have long cycles, but should we really skip every other day?

Hey good post, I had the exact same questions....just started clomid cycle 1 days 5 -9 100 mg on Sunday. My endocrinologist likes the every other day idea, so that's the goal this month. I ovulate late as well so I am planning to keep that going till CD 25, and we might bail on the OPK's, they are nerve wracking. 

Good luck to u!


----------



## Skoer1360

I use 50mg day 5-9, I started using my OPK's on day 10 and then just use them until I get a positive :) last month I only used 4 and that was really nice because they are so expensive.. As for the bd'ing, as long as you have the appropriate cm sperm can live up to 5 days so everyother day is perfectly fine. My obgyn said everyother day to everyday but not more than once per day because it can dilute the sperm and you want as many as possible :thumbup:


----------



## scoobydrlp

jhrg35x said:


> Hey good post, I had the exact same questions....just started clomid cycle 1 days 5 -9 100 mg on Sunday. My endocrinologist likes the every other day idea, so that's the goal this month. I ovulate late as well so I am planning to keep that going till CD 25, and we might bail on the OPK's, they are nerve wracking.
> 
> Good luck to u!



Good luck to you too!! Just took my cd9 dose today, now just waiting for ovulation. I don't fully trust the opks which is why I'm temping as well. Last month I got a positive opk on cd16, but my cycle was 45 days long, so there's no way I ovulated anywhere near cd16. This month I'm going to use opks until I get a temp spike to confirm ovulation. Anyway, FX for both of us!!


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi Clomid friends.
Anyone ever have abdominal pain during BDing? Last night was VERY painful and wonderin if this could be from Clomid?

Also, I've had a positive OPK for 3 days now (today being the darkest). Today is cd 16. Dh and I BD'd on cd 12, 14, and 15. He's out of town tonight and tomorrow so no BDing ... we will start back up again on cd 18. Think we are covered?


----------



## CloverMouse

FitzBaby- I hope so, based on what I've read it seems right... but what do I know I've yet to see a BFP in person lol


----------



## loo20

Im on 2nd round of Clomid days 2-6. Af came 3 days early last cycle and i ended up having menorrhagia (abnormally heavy period) and being bed ridden for a few days. AF only lasted 3days too so my bodily functions are all up in the air! Hoping round 2 of the clomid will work for us. Last clomid tablet tonight and im having mild headaches now. Hoping this month is a more positive one! Good Luck everyone :)


----------



## FitzBaby

loo20 said:


> Im on 2nd round of Clomid days 2-6. Af came 3 days early last cycle and i ended up having menorrhagia (abnormally heavy period) and being bed ridden for a few days. AF only lasted 3days too so my bodily functions are all up in the air! Hoping round 2 of the clomid will work for us. Last clomid tablet tonight and im having mild headaches now. Hoping this month is a more positive one! Good Luck everyone :)

I got pretty bad headaches this month and wondered if it was from the Clomid. Did that happen to you on your first round of it?

So sorry AF got you. GOOD LUCK this month!!!


----------



## loo20

FitzBaby said:


> loo20 said:
> 
> 
> Im on 2nd round of Clomid days 2-6. Af came 3 days early last cycle and i ended up having menorrhagia (abnormally heavy period) and being bed ridden for a few days. AF only lasted 3days too so my bodily functions are all up in the air! Hoping round 2 of the clomid will work for us. Last clomid tablet tonight and im having mild headaches now. Hoping this month is a more positive one! Good Luck everyone :)
> 
> I got pretty bad headaches this month and wondered if it was from the Clomid. Did that happen to you on your first round of it?
> 
> So sorry AF got you. GOOD LUCK this month!!!Click to expand...



Hey :) i had pretty mild headaches first time round and really unpredictable moods. OH was pre-warned to stay away! Also got a little gassy (tmi) and nauseous too. Think everyone is different though. I know some who had no side effects and still ovulated! 

Do you have scans booked or bloods?


----------



## CloverMouse

loo20 said:


> Im on 2nd round of Clomid days 2-6. Af came 3 days early last cycle and i ended up having menorrhagia (abnormally heavy period) and being bed ridden for a few days. AF only lasted 3days too so my bodily functions are all up in the air! Hoping round 2 of the clomid will work for us. Last clomid tablet tonight and im having mild headaches now. Hoping this month is a more positive one! Good Luck everyone :)

I'm on my last pill tonight too :)
I have my fingers crossed for us both.... and toes and... well just about everythign (except maybe my legs lol)


----------



## loo20

CloverMouse said:


> loo20 said:
> 
> 
> Im on 2nd round of Clomid days 2-6. Af came 3 days early last cycle and i ended up having menorrhagia (abnormally heavy period) and being bed ridden for a few days. AF only lasted 3days too so my bodily functions are all up in the air! Hoping round 2 of the clomid will work for us. Last clomid tablet tonight and im having mild headaches now. Hoping this month is a more positive one! Good Luck everyone :)
> 
> I'm on my last pill tonight too :)
> I have my fingers crossed for us both.... and toes and... well just about everythign (except maybe my legs lol)Click to expand...

Thats brilliant, is this your first cycle? Any side effects? Good Luck... yes i agree do not cross the legs!


----------



## CloverMouse

Loo- This is my second cycle, I had headaches and moodswings mostly, poor DH gets this "whatever will make you sane" look on his face sometimes...
Last cycle I ov'd but i dont know when... this month I'm using OPKs and Preseed to help things along. :)


----------



## jmandrews

FitzBaby said:


> Hi Clomid friends.
> Anyone ever have abdominal pain during BDing? Last night was VERY painful and wonderin if this could be from Clomid?
> 
> Also, I've had a positive OPK for 3 days now (today being the darkest). Today is cd 16. Dh and I BD'd on cd 12, 14, and 15. He's out of town tonight and tomorrow so no BDing ... we will start back up again on cd 18. Think we are covered?

Hey Greer! I had abdominal pain too! its def from the clomid. your ovaries are over stimulated. Its normal so dont worry :) I have noticed the pain is worse during Ov... Sounds like you are covered! good Luck! when will you be testing??


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Clomid friends.
> Anyone ever have abdominal pain during BDing? Last night was VERY painful and wonderin if this could be from Clomid?
> 
> Also, I've had a positive OPK for 3 days now (today being the darkest). Today is cd 16. Dh and I BD'd on cd 12, 14, and 15. He's out of town tonight and tomorrow so no BDing ... we will start back up again on cd 18. Think we are covered?
> 
> Hey Greer! I had abdominal pain too! its def from the clomid. your ovaries are over stimulated. Its normal so dont worry :) I have noticed the pain is worse during Ov... Sounds like you are covered! good Luck! when will you be testing??Click to expand...

Hi Lady!

I'll be testing on Oct. 27 (a little early) b/c we have some plans that will include heavy drinking on the 28th and I want to make sure I don't in case! How are you?


----------



## FitzBaby

loo20 said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loo20 said:
> 
> 
> Im on 2nd round of Clomid days 2-6. Af came 3 days early last cycle and i ended up having menorrhagia (abnormally heavy period) and being bed ridden for a few days. AF only lasted 3days too so my bodily functions are all up in the air! Hoping round 2 of the clomid will work for us. Last clomid tablet tonight and im having mild headaches now. Hoping this month is a more positive one! Good Luck everyone :)
> 
> I got pretty bad headaches this month and wondered if it was from the Clomid. Did that happen to you on your first round of it?
> 
> So sorry AF got you. GOOD LUCK this month!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey :) i had pretty mild headaches first time round and really unpredictable moods. OH was pre-warned to stay away! Also got a little gassy (tmi) and nauseous too. Think everyone is different though. I know some who had no side effects and still ovulated!
> 
> Do you have scans booked or bloods?Click to expand...

No scans or bloods at this time. My doc wants to see how the Clomid goes for a cycle or two. He's not too concerned as I conceived our DD the month I went off BC.


----------



## jmandrews

FitzBaby said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Clomid friends.
> Anyone ever have abdominal pain during BDing? Last night was VERY painful and wonderin if this could be from Clomid?
> 
> Also, I've had a positive OPK for 3 days now (today being the darkest). Today is cd 16. Dh and I BD'd on cd 12, 14, and 15. He's out of town tonight and tomorrow so no BDing ... we will start back up again on cd 18. Think we are covered?
> 
> Hey Greer! I had abdominal pain too! its def from the clomid. your ovaries are over stimulated. Its normal so dont worry :) I have noticed the pain is worse during Ov... Sounds like you are covered! good Luck! when will you be testing??Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lady!
> 
> I'll be testing on Oct. 27 (a little early) b/c we have some plans that will include heavy drinking on the 28th and I want to make sure I don't in case! How are you?Click to expand...

Whoo hoo that exciting.... i totally understand... i keep getting put in awkward positions because everytime we go out with friends it involves drinking and its hard to come up with excuses that aren't obvious... I am great. I feel great now. I was super sore last week. now i am just in the TWW. Ill be testing the 21st! i can't wait!


----------



## TryinFor1

FitzBaby said:


> Hi Clomid friends.
> Anyone ever have abdominal pain during BDing? Last night was VERY painful and wonderin if this could be from Clomid?
> 
> Also, I've had a positive OPK for 3 days now (today being the darkest). Today is cd 16. Dh and I BD'd on cd 12, 14, and 15. He's out of town tonight and tomorrow so no BDing ... we will start back up again on cd 18. Think we are covered?

I had the worse pain BD the day I ovulated. It was terrible actually. Just gotta push through it and hope for the best!


----------



## FitzBaby

TryinFor1 said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Clomid friends.
> Anyone ever have abdominal pain during BDing? Last night was VERY painful and wonderin if this could be from Clomid?
> 
> Also, I've had a positive OPK for 3 days now (today being the darkest). Today is cd 16. Dh and I BD'd on cd 12, 14, and 15. He's out of town tonight and tomorrow so no BDing ... we will start back up again on cd 18. Think we are covered?
> 
> I had the worse pain BD the day I ovulated. It was terrible actually. Just gotta push through it and hope for the best!Click to expand...

Thanks! Nice to know it is probably from the Clomid. When did you ovulate?


----------



## hotmumma

Hi, im new to this site.
Heres a little about me - 26, DH27, TTC #1, TTC 10 months. Seen a FS. being put on clomid in November. I ovulate fine, doc wanted to try it to maybe increase our chances. Also on metformin

Does clomid actually do anything or is it a way for the doctor to stall on the next step?


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Hi ladies, 

Have done 2 rounds of 50mg clomid. I ovulated on the 1st month, but progesterone was 1.3 on the 2nd month! 

Is there any point me taking the 3rd month of clomid (if AF shows)? Will I ovulate on 50 if I didn't last month???

Any advice or your personal stories would be great. 

I have paid privately and was given 6 months if clomid, after a scan, and have to go back at end of 5 months with my blood tests. 

Feel a bit left out alone, really, so just wondered if I should take the 50mg, or just make an appt to see private doc sooner? 

Help!!!!


----------



## scerena

Bumblebeettc1- I have heard you can ovulate one month and not the next on clomid personally I would phone up the doc an talk to him/her just to make sure 

Hotmumma- clomid is given to people to help make them ovulate and is given to people who ovulate aswell to help make their ovulation stronger- if this fails to help get your bfp then they usually move onto another method x


----------



## FitzBaby

bumblebeettc1- I agree wtih screna, call the doc, see what they say maybe?

Question ladies. I have had a positive OPK for the past 5 days (starting on cd 13 ... on cd 14 and 15 I had mulptiple positives). I do multiple tests a day and at least one test is always very clearly positive. Anyone else have this? Again today I have a VERY positive OPK. It's not a cheap batch of tests either and just wondering what is going on???

And, DH turned out to be out of town longer than expected. We DTD on cd12, 14, and 15 and were going to tonight but ugh, I'm sleepy! Wondering if I've already ovulated too.

Would love advice!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## FitzBaby

And my ticker is NOT reliable! Haven't had the same length of cycle since I came off BC.


----------



## TryinFor1

FitzBaby said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Clomid friends.
> Anyone ever have abdominal pain during BDing? Last night was VERY painful and wonderin if this could be from Clomid?
> 
> Also, I've had a positive OPK for 3 days now (today being the darkest). Today is cd 16. Dh and I BD'd on cd 12, 14, and 15. He's out of town tonight and tomorrow so no BDing ... we will start back up again on cd 18. Think we are covered?
> 
> I had the worse pain BD the day I ovulated. It was terrible actually. Just gotta push through it and hope for the best!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Nice to know it is probably from the Clomid. When did you ovulate?Click to expand...


I got a very positive OPK cd14 and ovulated cd15. That is the first time I have ovulated on my own since stopping bc back in May. I am currently on cd... 21. Tomorrow I go in for my progesterone check and then if the levels are good I am testing October 22!


----------



## FitzBaby

TryinFor1 said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Clomid friends.
> Anyone ever have abdominal pain during BDing? Last night was VERY painful and wonderin if this could be from Clomid?
> 
> Also, I've had a positive OPK for 3 days now (today being the darkest). Today is cd 16. Dh and I BD'd on cd 12, 14, and 15. He's out of town tonight and tomorrow so no BDing ... we will start back up again on cd 18. Think we are covered?
> 
> I had the worse pain BD the day I ovulated. It was terrible actually. Just gotta push through it and hope for the best!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Nice to know it is probably from the Clomid. When did you ovulate?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got a very positive OPK cd14 and ovulated cd15. That is the first time I have ovulated on my own since stopping bc back in May. I am currently on cd... 21. Tomorrow I go in for my progesterone check and then if the levels are good I am testing October 22!Click to expand...

Good luck!!! Excited to hear how your test goes!


----------



## missy123

i started my 50mg clomid last Saturday until wednesday im still not ovulating im CD 14 is that normal..im feeling pains in my tummy so it might be soon i also got an email today saying...They are showing me a BOY and they relate him to NOV so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in
Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri so im feeling positive xx


----------



## jmandrews

Don't give up u r probably going to OV anyway now. I got my surge on cd 18 so I'm assuming I OV on cd 19. FXed u Ov soon! :)


----------



## BearsMummy

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join in?

I'm starting my first cycle of 50mg tomorrow CD2-6, 
I'm really excited to be starting this new chapter, but also scared, because FS said this is the only treatment I am eligible for, I really can't afford to go private. I am allowed a maximum of 10 cycles on Clomid on NHS.
I am in the unexplained infertility category, I do ovulate without Clomid, so I'm not quite sure how this is going to work for me, but I'm putting my faith in that little pill!!


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Is anyone taking 100mg clomid without being monitored?

x


----------



## scoobydrlp

Anybody ever have weight loss as a side effect of clomid? I've lost 5 pounds in the last week or so and haven't really changed my diet or done much exercising. Not sure if it has anything to do with the medication...could just be from stress, there's craziness going on at home and at work.


----------



## TryinFor1

If anything I have gained five pounds..lol


----------



## FitzBaby

scoobydrlp said:


> Anybody ever have weight loss as a side effect of clomid? I've lost 5 pounds in the last week or so and haven't really changed my diet or done much exercising. Not sure if it has anything to do with the medication...could just be from stress, there's craziness going on at home and at work.

I wish!


----------



## TryinFor1

Guys i got my progesterone levels back today from my first month on CLomid 50mg cd3-7. 

After 4 months of no ovulation, my level was 17.2! Ovulation confirmed and my DR is super happy with that level! 

Cant wait for thursday so I can take a pregnancy test! FX FOR ME GIRLS!


----------



## CloverMouse

scoobydrlp said:


> Anybody ever have weight loss as a side effect of clomid? I've lost 5 pounds in the last week or so and haven't really changed my diet or done much exercising. Not sure if it has anything to do with the medication...could just be from stress, there's craziness going on at home and at work.

I Wish! no, I actually probably gained 5 lbs :wacko:


----------



## CloverMouse

TryinFor1 said:


> Guys i got my progesterone levels back today from my first month on CLomid 50mg cd3-7.
> 
> After 4 months of no ovulation, my level was 17.2! Ovulation confirmed and my DR is super happy with that level!
> 
> Cant wait for thursday so I can take a pregnancy test! FX FOR ME GIRLS!

Congrats! FX for you!!


----------



## Miski

Just wondering for ladies in the UK how long it took for you to be prescribed clomid? I have been referred to a fs, assumed the appointment and treatment wouldn't take too long, but looks like it could be a rather long wait. Any stories appreciated!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Hello! I have my first clomid prescription in hand. Doc said take it cd5-9..today is 3-7. fx'd it works for everyone! (me included lol). Seen a lot of success stories on here which makes me feel so much better!


----------



## jhrg35x

bumblebeettc1 said:


> Is anyone taking 100mg clomid without being monitored?
> 
> x

I am on my first cycle @ 100 mg days 5 - 9 and my RE didn't seem too worried about having any monitoring. It's a bit frustrating, as I had a MC the end of August and I'd really like to be sure my progesterone is ok later in the cycle. I actually called another RE and have an appointment tomorrow, and they couldn't believe I am not being monitored. Hopefully they will just do an u/s there tomorrow and give me an order for bloods later on.

Anyone else?


----------



## Helena_

I get to join the club! I go for a blood pregnancy test in two weeks and then start provera then clomid from cd 5-9! ahhhhhh I'm so excited


----------



## jmandrews

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!! Hope clomid does its job!!! :)
I am just waiting! this is my first round on clomid and i get to test FRIDAY! I AM SUPER NERVOUS AND EXCITED! HAHA trying not to think about it too much but its hard! FXed! i want to see a BFP sooo bad! It will be my first if so :)


----------



## wana b a mom

jmandrews said:


> GOOD LUCK LADIES!!! Hope clomid does its job!!! :)
> I am just waiting! this is my first round on clomid and i get to test FRIDAY! I AM SUPER NERVOUS AND EXCITED! HAHA trying not to think about it too much but its hard! FXed! i want to see a BFP sooo bad! It will be my first if so :)[/
> 
> good luck!!


----------



## wana b a mom

scoobydrlp said:


> Anybody ever have weight loss as a side effect of clomid? I've lost 5 pounds in the last week or so and haven't really changed my diet or done much exercising. Not sure if it has anything to do with the medication...could just be from stress, there's craziness going on at home and at work.

yes!!! me me me me. About 5 lb... and I haven't been working out like I normally do because we just moved... so also lots of stress and packing,,, I was also wondering if it was the Clomid or just me:shrug: when I started the pill long time ago the same thing happened (weight loss) when I stopped the pill I gained weight... now with Clomid I lost some? weird!:wacko:


----------



## scerena

For all those that know me/ are imterested- I take clomid from my fs the nurses said I dont ovulate on it- but I use to get +opks later in the cycle an my fertility comsultant agreed with me that I do ovulate and getting af on my own was a good sign as I never use to get it :) anyway I started temping this month- I highly recommend you girls on here to do this :) my feeling what was going on have proved to be right this cycle!

Well ff said I ovulated cd18! I'm glad I know that I do ovulate and me and the fertility consultant was right that I do ovulate with clomid but just later- I knew them nurses were wrong! Anyhow I'm slighty annoyed as me and oh didn't bd enough- usually we dtd everyday to every other day but we have had so much going on this cycle- I knew I was fertile because of my cm but we couldn't dtd them few nights as oh wasn't here and on one of the nights I had my nieces- but oh well :cry:

The only thing I'm confused about is it was yesterday I was getting real bad pains on my right hand side? I was only really getting little niggles the few days before but for now I'm happy that ff is showing at least I ovulate :) x


----------



## daopdesign

It's actually quite common especially here in the UK to take Clomid and not have any monitoring except for a review after 3 cycles. I guess the doctors here think it will work or it won't and having follicol tracking is only going to confirm if an egg could pop. Clomid isn't a serious toxic substance and as long as you don't over do the dose without your doctor's permission you will be fine. Good luck everyone, let's get some :bfp:'s before the year is out.

That's great news Scerena, so how may dpo are you now? xx


----------



## scerena

I'm 3dpo! All them times I use to get my positive opks late in my cycle and I use to say to all you girls I think I'm ovulating later I was right hehe :) stupid nurse I told her that but she didn't want to listen!
Hope your ok daopdesign?x


----------



## daopdesign

scerena said:


> I'm 3dpo! All them times I use to get my positive opks late in my cycle and I use to say to all you girls I think I'm ovulating later I was right hehe :) stupid nurse I told her that but she didn't want to listen!
> Hope your ok daopdesign?x

I never ovulated within the 7-10 days after the last pill which the Clomid instructions claim. In fact I reckon the day 21 when I did actually ovulate was the earliest I had ever. I think with my son it was day 26 or something like that! Those opk's can be awful - I got a positive one month but I didn't ovulate! Damn things, your right temping is way better.

I'm alright, just waiting for the scan on Friday, days are going soo slow lol xx


----------



## scerena

I bet! I hope that they hurry up for you so that you can see your little bean :)
I use to get positive opks and they were right- I use to tell the nurse but she wouldn't listen my fertility consultant did though- I hope I get a :bfp: soon so I can join you x


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Thanks for all the advice ladies!!

Good luck for the scan daopdesign!!! I'll bet you are really excited!!

I was considering giving myself 100mg this month, but perhaps I should stick to 50mg!!?

Has anyone upped the dose when they didnt tell the doc?

xx


----------



## CloverMouse

Here in the states it would be pretty hard to up the dose w/o a dr. knowing, they have to perscribe it, and the pharmacy gives you exactly what is perscribed. 

Hoping it will work this month... and you ladies are right these opks are making me nuts! As if I wasnt already a poas addict! I'm on CD15 and no positive yet, thinking around CD18


----------



## Helena_

I'm gonna do the digital opks. Should I do them twice a day (I have enough) or just once a day? I'll also be temping and using my ovacue. what time is best to use opks (I haven't taken one in a really long time)


----------



## scerena

bumblebeettc1- wont your doc up your dose for you? did you ovulate on 50mg?

clovermouse-I hope you get your positive soon :)

helena_lynn-I use to use opks about 2pm and 8-10pm and my positives always show up I use to do two a day just incase I was to miss my surge :) gl!


----------



## jmandrews

CloverMouse said:


> Here in the states it would be pretty hard to up the dose w/o a dr. knowing, they have to perscribe it, and the pharmacy gives you exactly what is perscribed.
> 
> Hoping it will work this month... and you ladies are right these opks are making me nuts! As if I wasnt already a poas addict! I'm on CD15 and no positive yet, thinking around CD18

i got my surge on CD18 so I am assuming i Ov on CD19 :) Good Luck!


----------



## jmandrews

Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm gonna do the digital opks. Should I do them twice a day (I have enough) or just once a day? I'll also be temping and using my ovacue. what time is best to use opks (I haven't taken one in a really long time)

If you have enough then it wouldn't hurt, but right when you see that positive you have at the most 48 hours :) i just test once a day starting on cd 10 at 1pm and I got my surge on CD18. FXed for you!


----------



## scerena

jmandrews said:


> CloverMouse said:
> 
> 
> Here in the states it would be pretty hard to up the dose w/o a dr. knowing, they have to perscribe it, and the pharmacy gives you exactly what is perscribed.
> 
> Hoping it will work this month... and you ladies are right these opks are making me nuts! As if I wasnt already a poas addict! I'm on CD15 and no positive yet, thinking around CD18
> 
> i got my surge on CD18 so I am assuming i Ov on CD19 :) Good Luck!Click to expand...

I ovulated cd18 this month too must be the clomid as we are all ovulating around the same time :) :happydance:


----------



## daopdesign

bumblebeettc1, please don't up the dose if you have ovulated on 50mg as this can have a negative effect on it working for you! If you know for sure you haven't then go for it, i did in 2009, all the way up to 150mg and my doc didn't know!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm gonna do the digital opks. Should I do them twice a day (I have enough) or just once a day? I'll also be temping and using my ovacue. what time is best to use opks (I haven't taken one in a really long time)

DEFINITELY do twice a day if you have enough. And, something I learned by reading the fine print, unlike HPTs, tests first thing in the morning is NO NO. As the other ladies said, test early afternoon and evening. 

Good luck!


----------



## FitzBaby

scerena said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CloverMouse said:
> 
> 
> Here in the states it would be pretty hard to up the dose w/o a dr. knowing, they have to perscribe it, and the pharmacy gives you exactly what is perscribed.
> 
> Hoping it will work this month... and you ladies are right these opks are making me nuts! As if I wasnt already a poas addict! I'm on CD15 and no positive yet, thinking around CD18
> 
> i got my surge on CD18 so I am assuming i Ov on CD19 :) Good Luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I ovulated cd18 this month too must be the clomid as we are all ovulating around the same time :) :happydance:Click to expand...

I think I OV'd around cd 15 but I had positive OPKs for like 5 days straight ... SO weird! When will you test?


----------



## TryinFor1

I didnt come back on here and say but I got my progesterone results back!!

First cycle on clomid 50mg cd3-7.

Positive OPK cd14, ovulated cd15

Got progesterone taken cd22 and the results were..

17.2!!!!! OVULATION! :happydance:

So I am now 9dpo and tested this morning but of course it was a :bfn: lol. But hopefully it is just too early. :)


----------



## scerena

Yay for ovulating :)
fx'd you get a nice :bfp: soon :) gl
x


----------



## TryinFor1

THANKS!!! :hugs:


I hope. :)


----------



## RN4life

Hi Ladies! I am new to BnB! My name is Hillary and my Hubby and I have been ttc since April of this year. My OB started me on Clomid and Metformin this past cycle after I was diagnosed with PCOS and endometriosis. I am currently on Cycle Day 25 and just received my progesterone level today and it seems I did not ovulate this cycle. I took Clomid 50mg on day 2-6. Needless to say I am super bummed about this. So, now I am waiting to start my period and try this all over again. Since I didn't ovulate on the 50mg he has increased my Clomid to 100mg day 2-6 for this next cycle. I also take Metformin 500mg twice daily. Any advice or success or Anything that you ladies are willing to share would be much appreciated!! Look forward to getting to know you girls!


----------



## CloverMouse

TryinFor1- Congrats! That's the first step!!

Ladies who OV'd on CD 18 or near, what days did you take your Clomid? I did 5-9. Just curious if there is a corilation


----------



## scerena

RN4life- good luck hun :)

CloverMouse- I took clomid cd2-6 ovulated cd18- also tool baby aspirin this cycle
x


----------



## jmandrews

CloverMouse said:


> TryinFor1- Congrats! That's the first step!!
> 
> Ladies who OV'd on CD 18 or near, what days did you take your Clomid? I did 5-9. Just curious if there is a corilation

i took 50mg days 5-9 too :)


----------



## bumblebeettc1

scerena said:


> bumblebeettc1- wont your doc up your dose for you? did you ovulate on 50mg?
> 
> clovermouse-I hope you get your positive soon :)
> 
> helena_lynn-I use to use opks about 2pm and 8-10pm and my positives always show up I use to do two a day just incase I was to miss my surge :) gl!

I ovulated on 50mg first month, but didnt second month, prog was 1.3.

I've been given 6 months of clomid 50mg by private doc, and am waiting for my nhs referral, so dont really want to go back and pay to see private doc as it affects my chances of nhs referral as they said they will refuse to accept people for treatment if you've gone private. :growlmad:

So, am tempted to try 100mg this month and see if it works but am nervous! Dont want to go thru all the side effects if it isnt going to work on 50mg, so thats why I might try it?

How are you getting on?


----------



## scerena

I wanted to up my dose but I am scared lol as I'm meant to be on a break until my laparoscopy but I'm still taking it I just took my usual dose of 100mg. I think it's up to you if you up it but make sure you look out for any pains etc- but personally I wouldn't do it but the decision is yours Hun. Im 4dpo :) all the time the nurses were saying I wasn't gonna ovulate but I knew I was just a bit later in my cycle a I use to get pos opks- my fertility consultant agreed with me and after my lap he is going to include a trigger- still waitin on the op date though x


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi girls! I took 100mg days 2-6 this month and from my chart, it appears I o'd CD18. My day 21 blood work didn't show ovulation, but if I did ovulate when fertility friend suggests...the test would have been too early for me. Please take a look at my chart! Now that I'm 14DPO and bfn and no period, I'm starting to doubt whether I even ovulated. I was so optimistic this month as this would have been my first time ovulating in years. Now I just feel gutted. :cry: Please take a look at my chart and see if you think I still have a chance. Honest opinions...if you think maybe I didn't ovulate, feel free to tell me that. Thanks!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32c0b6


----------



## Helena_

oops, I was supposed to refrain from sex for two weeks until I take Provera but that failed. haha it's ok I know that I haven't ovulated


----------



## daopdesign

Had 1st scan today and relieved to say we saw the heartbeat fluttering away. Measuring 6 weeks 1 day which is bang on what I thought. Wishing all you ladies who are on Clomid the best of luck I'm sure you'll all get your :bfp:'s soon xxx


----------



## TryinFor1

edit


----------



## bumblebeettc1

daopdesign said:


> Had 1st scan today and relieved to say we saw the heartbeat fluttering away. Measuring 6 weeks 1 day which is bang on what I thought. Wishing all you ladies who are on Clomid the best of luck I'm sure you'll all get your :bfp:'s soon xxx

Congrats!! I'll bet you are soooooo happy!
xx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

scerena said:


> I wanted to up my dose but I am scared lol as I'm meant to be on a break until my laparoscopy but I'm still taking it I just took my usual dose of 100mg. I think it's up to you if you up it but make sure you look out for any pains etc- but personally I wouldn't do it but the decision is yours Hun. Im 4dpo :) all the time the nurses were saying I wasn't gonna ovulate but I knew I was just a bit later in my cycle a I use to get pos opks- my fertility consultant agreed with me and after my lap he is going to include a trigger- still waitin on the op date though x

I don't think I will do it to be honest - too scared!!

I'm having major abdo pains at the moment but its CD36 so i'm not sure what's going on!

Hope you get a date for the op soon - or dont need it!!

x


----------



## jhrg35x

daopdesign said:


> Had 1st scan today and relieved to say we saw the heartbeat fluttering away. Measuring 6 weeks 1 day which is bang on what I thought. Wishing all you ladies who are on Clomid the best of luck I'm sure you'll all get your :bfp:'s soon xxx

Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jhrg35x

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi girls! I took 100mg days 2-6 this month and from my chart, it appears I o'd CD18. My day 21 blood work didn't show ovulation, but if I did ovulate when fertility friend suggests...the test would have been too early for me. Please take a look at my chart! Now that I'm 14DPO and bfn and no period, I'm starting to doubt whether I even ovulated. I was so optimistic this month as this would have been my first time ovulating in years. Now I just feel gutted. :cry: Please take a look at my chart and see if you think I still have a chance. Honest opinions...if you think maybe I didn't ovulate, feel free to tell me that. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32c0b6

cd 18 looks right to me, all of your temps after that are higher. Fx for you!


----------



## scerena

daopdesign :) yay I am so happy for you :) have a h&h 8 months!

tryinfor1- good luck hun! It early days yet :)

bumblebeettc1- I hope I dont need the op! Im so scared of having it! cd36- how long are your cycles usually?

x


----------



## wana b a mom

scerena said:


> I'm 3dpo! All them times I use to get my positive opks late in my cycle and I use to say to all you girls I think I'm ovulating later I was right hehe :) stupid nurse I told her that but she didn't want to listen!
> Hope your ok daopdesign?x

when you take your OPK does it say "positive" until after you OV?

I do take my temp but I am so confused... they haven't gone up at all but my CBFM said I OV on the 16th... maybe I am like you and I also OV later? I did an OPK today and I still got +.... I have a blood test tomorrow and a doctor's visit next Friday :shrug:


----------



## jmandrews

Tested today 11dpo but BFN :(
ill test again on monday if the witch hasn't showed.
FXed she stays away! i was feeling very positive until today.


----------



## wana b a mom

jmandrews said:


> Tested today 11dpo but BFN :(
> ill test again on monday if the witch hasn't showed.
> FXed she stays away! i was feeling very positive until today.

oh no!! :nope: 
what about your temps? maybe it is too soon to test... ? :shrug:


----------



## TryinFor1

10dpo and a :bfn: this morning. I hope that it turns into a :bfp: tomorrow or Saturday. After Saturday I am sure I am out though. 

Great news for this cycle if I end up not getting a bfp is that I ovulated! YAY! and my LP so far will at least be 10 days which is short but sufficient. 

FX that AF stays away though and I get a bfp!


----------



## wana b a mom

TryinFor1 said:


> 10dpo and a :bfn: this morning. I hope that it turns into a :bfp: tomorrow or Saturday. After Saturday I am sure I am out though.
> 
> Great news for this cycle if I end up not getting a bfp is that I ovulated! YAY! and my LP so far will at least be 10 days which is short but sufficient.
> 
> FX that AF stays away though and I get a bfp!

baby steps, right? at least (like you said) you know you OV so that is great!!
best of luck testing :thumbup:


----------



## jmandrews

wana b a mom said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Tested today 11dpo but BFN :(
> ill test again on monday if the witch hasn't showed.
> FXed she stays away! i was feeling very positive until today.
> 
> oh no!! :nope:
> what about your temps? maybe it is too soon to test... ? :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't temp so i have no clue, but if im out this month I going to start temping. i just hope it was too soon.


----------



## wana b a mom

good luck!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

11dpo....bfn.....


please tell me its just too early?? 

Not testing again till Monday, 14dpo. So that way, if AF is gonna show she should just about be here by then. No mistaking it then I think since I KNOW I ovulated I will either get a bfp or af. Hope its the first one though!


----------



## CloverMouse

So the last couple of days I have been just sad, all I want to do is hide, and curl up and cry. I don't even know why. Still waiting for a positive OPK, and I feel like I missed it or something. And to make matters worse, DH is fighting off a cold, and working late, so last night he didnt feel like dtd...

I dont want to be this person. I dont want to DTD on a schedule, I dont want to worry if we missed it,counting days, getting bloodwork, counting more days, and is it too early to test I want to go back to being me, but I can't. We want a baby so bad! 

ick rant over sorry


----------



## CloverMouse

CloverMouse said:


> So the last couple of days I have been just sad, all I want to do is hide, and curl up and cry. I don't even know why. Still waiting for a positive OPK, and I feel like I missed it or something. And to make matters worse, DH is fighting off a cold, and working late, so last night he didnt feel like dtd...
> 
> I dont want to be this person. I dont want to DTD on a schedule, I dont want to worry if we missed it,counting days, getting bloodwork, counting more days, and is it too early to test I want to go back to being me, but I can't. We want a baby so bad!
> 
> ick rant over sorry

Gosh what a whiner... who invited HER anyway
lol


----------



## TryinFor1

:hugs:


We ALL feel like that sometimes!


----------



## jmandrews

I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL! dont give up! the time will come when we see pretty BfP!!! stay postive! im still working on that lol

Unfortunately AF arrived. She came unexpectedly. My ticker is off a day i am 11dpo. I wasn't expecting her until sunday and actually i wasn't expecting her at all! i felt so good about this cycle. DH and i did everything right. Just waiting for the Dr. to call me back to let me know what my next cycles plan of attack is. I bought a basal thermometer so ill be temping for sure! GOOD LUCK LADIES!


----------



## christina_r

I thought I would get a head start on this thread. My doctor said that if I did not start ovulating myself that I would start Clomid on my Nov 4th visit to his office. I had my blood test 2 weeks ago and I did not ovulate. Still no AF. I feel nervous about starting Clomid. Don't know why. I saw the girl on here who is having triplets. Happy for her but I think that made me more nervous. Guess we'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## Helena_

triplets?! oh god... I mean that's great but that also scares me..


----------



## Helena_

just fyi https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


----------



## wana b a mom

TryingFor1: maybe it is still too early? :shrug:

jmandrews: I am sorry the witch got you! not fair... :hugs:will you start another round of Clomid this cycle? 

CloverMouse: I understand how you are feeling!!!:flower: I feel the same way also! this TTC business is hard enough, plus we are under medication so more hormonal than usual. Hang in there girl!!!:hugs:

good luck to all!!!:dust:


----------



## wana b a mom

Helena_Lynn said:


> just fyi https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator

:thumbup: thanks!


----------



## wana b a mom

christina_r said:


> I thought I would get a head start on this thread. My doctor said that if I did not start ovulating myself that I would start Clomid on my Nov 4th visit to his office. I had my blood test 2 weeks ago and I did not ovulate. Still no AF. I feel nervous about starting Clomid. Don't know why. I saw the girl on here who is having triplets. Happy for her but I think that made me more nervous. Guess we'll wait and see what happens.

I would say don't be scared. I think the percentages of having twins and triplets is still smaller in proportion. Here is an article I found:

https://infertility.about.com/od/infertilitytreatments/f/clomid_twins.htm

PS: I hope I inserted the link right?... oh man...... :dohh:


----------



## jmandrews

Hey thanks for the support :)
I spoke to my Nurse today and she said to continue with clomid 50mg days 5-9. Since i Ovulated last cycle she said i dont need to change the dose. FXed that November is my lucky month!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Anybody else have an insanely increased sex drive on clomid? I'm usually satisfied with twice a week or so, but since starting clomid this month I want it ALL the time!


----------



## CC81

Sooo...I'm new here. Been TTC for a little over a year now with baby #1. I start my first round of Clomid tomorrow, and I will also be doing Ovidrel injection and progesterone suppositories this cycle. Anyone else tried this combo?


----------



## wana b a mom

jmandrews said:


> Hey thanks for the support :)
> I spoke to my Nurse today and she said to continue with clomid 50mg days 5-9. Since i Ovulated last cycle she said i dont need to change the dose. FXed that November is my lucky month!

I am sure that your BFP is coming soon. Good luck!!


----------



## Oliveland

This month was my first (and possibly only) round of clomid. 50mg CD 2-7....I'm fairly certain I did/am about to ovulate. I got a positive OPK yesterday (CD 15). I have my fingers crossed that this is it.


----------



## prettynpink29

Question girls..

Most of you probably don't know me, I was on this thread a couple months ago but moved over to the "taking a break from clomid thread" because my body didn't do well with clomid. 

Since this is an all natural cycle, Dr. decided he would do progesterone test to check for ovulation 5 days past 1st +opk.... From what I have read, you are suppose to get that blood test done 7dpo? 

Opinions on what cd or dpo your drs had you get the test done to confirm O??


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I'm new to the forum. I have PCOS and I just started my 1st cycle of clomind on the 13th. I took it days 3-7 at 50mg. I went for a sonogram on friday and the doctoe(not my normal doctor) just said there are 2...one on each side. I was so excited there was something there ( i wasnt sure if I was ovulating or anything prior to that) that I didnt ask any questions. Is just have 2 bad for being on clomid?? I can never know when the o is going to happen because I have PCOS and OPK's dont work for me :wacko:


----------



## TryinFor1

AF got me today.. so today is cd1. Starting clomid again on Tuesday.


----------



## Helena_

decided to go against what my doctor said (yes I'm one of those people lol) and do cd 3-7 instead of 5-9. I just feel more comfortable with this based off of what I've read.

has anyone experienced nose bleeds while taking provera?


----------



## TryinFor1

Did you get a nosebleed? :( 

I never got that hun, sorry. Sounds awful!


----------



## Helena_

It could be the weather and it isn't a real nose bleed just like a few, small blotches when I blow


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh.. my nose bleeds a little if it is stuffed up. Is it freezing there?


----------



## jhrg35x

Tryinfor1 - Sorry the witch came:growlmad: Hope next month is your month!

Girls this is my first month, had u/s last week and the np said everything looked great, two mature follicles on my right ovary, none on the left but the ones that were there were great, great lining blah blah blah.

HOWEVER..........I'm on CD 20 and NO O yet, but Positive OPK's yesterday and today....I usually O around CD 17-18. No temp shift either. Anyone else have the same type of problem? They have no plans for a trigger shot but I am wondering if I should call and ask for one?


----------



## jhrg35x

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm new to the forum. I have PCOS and I just started my 1st cycle of clomind on the 13th. I took it days 3-7 at 50mg. I went for a sonogram on friday and the doctoe(not my normal doctor) just said there are 2...one on each side. I was so excited there was something there ( i wasnt sure if I was ovulating or anything prior to that) that I didnt ask any questions. Is just have 2 bad for being on clomid?? I can never know when the o is going to happen because I have PCOS and OPK's dont work for me :wacko:

I had my u/s last week and I have two as well (CD 5-9 100 mg). I think it's good - obviously better than usual, and 50 is a low dose. Good luck fx for you!


----------



## haj624

jhrg35x said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I'm new to the forum. I have PCOS and I just started my 1st cycle of clomind on the 13th. I took it days 3-7 at 50mg. I went for a sonogram on friday and the doctoe(not my normal doctor) just said there are 2...one on each side. I was so excited there was something there ( i wasnt sure if I was ovulating or anything prior to that) that I didnt ask any questions. Is just have 2 bad for being on clomid?? I can never know when the o is going to happen because I have PCOS and OPK's dont work for me :wacko:
> 
> I had my u/s last week and I have two as well (CD 5-9 100 mg). I think it's good - obviously better than usual, and 50 is a low dose. Good luck fx for you!Click to expand...

I hope so too!!! fx for you as well!!


----------



## wana b a mom

Oliveland said:


> This month was my first (and possibly only) round of clomid. 50mg CD 2-7....I'm fairly certain I did/am about to ovulate. I got a positive OPK yesterday (CD 15). I have my fingers crossed that this is it.

May I ask why only 1 round of Clomid?


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm new to the forum. I have PCOS and I just started my 1st cycle of clomind on the 13th. I took it days 3-7 at 50mg. I went for a sonogram on friday and the doctoe(not my normal doctor) just said there are 2...one on each side. I was so excited there was something there ( i wasnt sure if I was ovulating or anything prior to that) that I didnt ask any questions. Is just have 2 bad for being on clomid?? I can never know when the o is going to happen because I have PCOS and OPK's dont work for me :wacko:

Hey there!! :wave:
My friend also has PCOS and she got pregnant on her second cycle taking Clomid.
Good luck to you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

Hello ladies,

so as I said, yesterday was cd1. Starting my clomid again tomorrow night. 

I was just wondering if you guys do anything like different while ttc. I know the normal stuff like preseed and OPKs and whatever but does anyone here like to do yoga or exercise or follow a healthy diet? I was thinking of something more to add on to like my mental/physical health as opposed to like another vitamin or something. Any suggestions?

What do you guys also do to pass the time? I love to read but when I buy a book, I read it in like a day and I cant keep buying a new book everyday! Same thing with baking, I love to bake but it can be an expensive hobby! I just need SOMETHING to occupy my time until I ovulate and then during my tww. My last cycle was only 27 days so I am hoping, in November isnt my month (which it WILL be!), that it will be another short cycle!


----------



## wana b a mom

TryinFor1 said:


> AF got me today.. so today is cd1. Starting clomid again on Tuesday.

good luck this cycle!!!! :dust:


----------



## Oliveland

wana b a mom said:


> Oliveland said:
> 
> 
> This month was my first (and possibly only) round of clomid. 50mg CD 2-7....I'm fairly certain I did/am about to ovulate. I got a positive OPK yesterday (CD 15). I have my fingers crossed that this is it.
> 
> May I ask why only 1 round of Clomid?Click to expand...


Because we moved Provinces and I don't know what the dr here will do. I had a really amazing OBGYN and now I'm just seeing a family dr that I found, for now. They have to give a referral here for an OB or any other kind of specialist and I don't know if he will or not.


----------



## DaniJean

I am starting my first round of clomid as soon as day 5 hits...so sometime this week! Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## haj624

wana b a mom said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I'm new to the forum. I have PCOS and I just started my 1st cycle of clomind on the 13th. I took it days 3-7 at 50mg. I went for a sonogram on friday and the doctoe(not my normal doctor) just said there are 2...one on each side. I was so excited there was something there ( i wasnt sure if I was ovulating or anything prior to that) that I didnt ask any questions. Is just have 2 bad for being on clomid?? I can never know when the o is going to happen because I have PCOS and OPK's dont work for me :wacko:
> 
> Hey there!! :wave:
> My friend also has PCOS and she got pregnant on her second cycle taking Clomid.
> Good luck to you!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks so much!!! I hope I can be that lucky!!:happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Should I take clomid in the morning or night? I don't have side effects so it shouldn't matter but wanted to know what u ladies thought :) I took it in the morning last month.


----------



## haj624

jmandrews said:


> Should I take clomid in the morning or night? I don't have side effects so it shouldn't matter but wanted to know what u ladies thought :) I took it in the morning last month.

I take mine at like 1 in the afternoon


----------



## wana b a mom

I also took mine @ 1 pm! :flower:
My doctor said it doesn't matter, as long as you take it at the same time. I think next cycle I will take it earlier....


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies! i decided to take it at 9 am like last time. I am afraid i will forget if i dont take it then lol


----------



## CloverMouse

I take mine at night when I take my prenatal... :)


----------



## haj624

wana b a mom said:


> I also took mine @ 1 pm! :flower:
> My doctor said it doesn't matter, as long as you take it at the same time. I think next cycle I will take it earlier....

Hopefully you won't need a next cycle!!


----------



## CloverMouse

Had my blood drawn today to confirm Ovulation! Fxed :)


----------



## LizziesMama

Hi laides...I am new to this thread, hope you don't mind me asking a question :)

I am on my first round of Clomid, well, I've done probably 10 rounds in the course of 6 years TTC, but this is the first in over 6 months. Anyway...

I was wondering if y'all have noticed strongish cramping in the 2ww that you didn't get without clomid? I don't remember any previous cycles where this happened. Maybe mild cramping, but this was actually disturbing my sleep.

I'm 6 dpo and this happened around 7 a.m. It woke me up a few times and I was fidgeting around trying to get comfortable. I'm taking a pretty relaxed approach this month and am not over analyzing every symptom like I have in the past, but this one stood out to me.

Any thoughts? THank you!


----------



## scerena

LizziesMama- I also had real bad cramps this cycle in around 5/6dpo i think it was it really hurt I had to sit up a couple of times in bed.... Hope this is a good sign :) gl x


----------



## dpsweep

I take mine in the morning after breakfast....along with my vitamins


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey chicks. Anyone heard of starting Clomid later in your cycle, like cd 8 or beyond?? I have my hsg Monday (cd8) and my doctor said "the decision about Clomid will be made after the hsg". :shrug:


----------



## TryinFor1

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey chicks. Anyone heard of starting Clomid later in your cycle, like cd 8 or beyond?? I have my hsg Monday (cd8) and my doctor said "the decision about Clomid will be made after the hsg". :shrug:


I have actually heard of women with longer cycles taking it from like cd14-18?? IDK. Lol weird!


----------



## Lisa92881

REALLY?! So it's a possibility?! Omg you just made me cry out of sheer joy. LOL I am losing it! :haha:


----------



## TryinFor1

It is a possibility but I have only heard of like a couple cases where the DR allowed the person to do that. I hope she lets you though!

I am starting my clomid tonight.. hopefully I wont have any side effects! Then going on Friday, November 18. I think that means I wont get my results until Monday though!


----------



## Lisa92881

I couldn't find ANY info on starting it that late, so just the fact that you've actually heard of it just gave me so much hope. Thank you. :hugs:

Good luck with round #2. Where are you going on Fri Nov 18??


----------



## TryinFor1

Oops, I forgot to finish that sentence! Going to get my progesterone levels checked to make sure I ovulated. It is cd20.. so hopefully I ovulate early enough. Last time I got them checked on cd22 and I had ovulated a week before so it was perfect. Cd20 is cutting it close!


----------



## Lisa92881

Haha, I read it like 5 times...I was like am I missing something?! Do you use opks? If so, maybe you could use them to adjust when you get your bloodwork done?


----------



## TryinFor1

I do use OPKs but I dont think my DR is entirely too worried about it. I think if it is too far off then I will call them and ask them if I can wait till the following MOnday to get them done. But if I ovulate cd15 again, they didnt seem to think getting the bloods drawn on cd20 would be that big of a deal as long as I ovulate.. cause it will still show that I ovulated.

Haha ya I am dumb tonight! Keep typing things wrong and everything! 

This wait is so annoying. I am only on cd3!! This is gonna have to go quicker! Are you excited for your HSG?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah true, cd 22 should be fine if you're ovulating on cd 15. I agree, the wait sucks. I was just thinking that this week is going to drag, I want my hsg now!! Yeah, I'm super excited. And of course a little nervous.


----------



## TryinFor1

Do they hurt? 

My DR is doing clomid first and everything and then if we dont get pregnant using that, that is when I go in for those types of things.


----------



## Lisa92881

From what I've heard, it feels like cramps, and the pain varies in intensity for everyone. But, it's worth a little pain. I'm nervous about the pain and also that something will show up abnormal.


----------



## TryinFor1

I would too. If we dont get pregnant by christmas I think something else would be wrong besides needing the clomid. I will do what I need to to make sure that I am ttc healthy.. but DH wont get a SA for a few years if we dont conceive.. it sucks!! I just dont see why we wouldnt get pregnant by Christmas if everything else is alright.. 

this gets really scary as you go on. You find out problems and issues and you go to DR and you take medication and you get tests and there is bloodtests and needles and bfns and tampons and just so much wrapped up into this whole subject. It is really quite upsetting. 

I am optimistic for this cycle though! My DR told me to not get surprised if I didnt get pregnant the first cycle. Now I have a better knowledge of when my fertile window is so I am hoping we will catch it this time.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah it really is scary. My hubby had an SA in August, and his results came back a little low, but I'm really not all that worried about it. Clearly at this point, the problem is that I'm not ovulating, so I'm going to get that "fixed" first and see what happens. Trying to take it one step at a time and not totally freak out and go overboard with this whole thing. 

I love your optimism. :thumbup: I too am feeling very optimistic about this cycle! GO US!


----------



## LizziesMama

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey chicks. Anyone heard of starting Clomid later in your cycle, like cd 8 or beyond?? I have my hsg Monday (cd8) and my doctor said "the decision about Clomid will be made after the hsg". :shrug:

I don't want to dash your hopes of course, but I would think she's probably going to have you hold off until your next cycle. It could do more harm than good to take it on the wrong days. And the doctor really probably won't think waiting a cycle is nearly as big of a deal as you will, because doctor's have no emotional stake in our TTC journey.

Can they give you provera to make AF come sooner, so it won't be such a long wait before you can do the clomid?


----------



## Lisa92881

LizziesMama said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hey chicks. Anyone heard of starting Clomid later in your cycle, like cd 8 or beyond?? I have my hsg Monday (cd8) and my doctor said "the decision about Clomid will be made after the hsg". :shrug:
> 
> I don't want to dash your hopes of course, but I would think she's probably going to have you hold off until your next cycle. It could do more harm than good to take it on the wrong days. And the doctor really probably won't think waiting a cycle is nearly as big of a deal as you will, because doctor's have no emotional stake in our TTC journey.
> 
> Can they give you provera to make AF come sooner, so it won't be such a long wait before you can do the clomid?Click to expand...

I just finished Provera to bring on AF after a 123 day cycle. I'm hoping she'll give me the Clomid to help avoid another looooong cycle!


----------



## jmandrews

Started my Second round of clomid today :) 50mg cd5-9 .... FXed!!!!!


----------



## LizziesMama

Lisa92881 said:


> LizziesMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hey chicks. Anyone heard of starting Clomid later in your cycle, like cd 8 or beyond?? I have my hsg Monday (cd8) and my doctor said "the decision about Clomid will be made after the hsg". :shrug:
> 
> I don't want to dash your hopes of course, but I would think she's probably going to have you hold off until your next cycle. It could do more harm than good to take it on the wrong days. And the doctor really probably won't think waiting a cycle is nearly as big of a deal as you will, because doctor's have no emotional stake in our TTC journey.
> 
> Can they give you provera to make AF come sooner, so it won't be such a long wait before you can do the clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> I just finished Provera to bring on AF after a 123 day cycle. I'm hoping she'll give me the Clomid to help avoid another looooong cycle!Click to expand...

Even if you don't O this cycle, your doctor should be willing to give you provera again A LOT sooner than 125 days. My doctor always prescribed it after 35 days. So if you can't start clomid this cycle, couldn't you ask her for provera a lot earlier on? Then you'd only have to wait a few weeks. Did the provera work right away?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, I got AF 4 days after stopping Provera. That's good to hear, I kind of assumed dr's only prescribed it after extremely long cycles. Thanks for your thoughts, I hadn't even considered that. :)


----------



## Helena_

These next few days are gonna drag on waiting for af to come. I wanna take my Clomid dammit!


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> I also took mine @ 1 pm! :flower:
> My doctor said it doesn't matter, as long as you take it at the same time. I think next cycle I will take it earlier....
> 
> Hopefully you won't need a next cycle!!Click to expand...

That would be wonderful! I have a doctor's apt on Friday. I will also test then... It's weird but I don't feel much different except for some cramps after OV. I am also not sure when I OV but my temps and the CBFM I think it was around CD17 or 18... uh! this is so confusing some times!!:dohh:


----------



## wana b a mom

jmandrews said:


> Started my Second round of clomid today :) 50mg cd5-9 .... FXed!!!!!

cheering for you in your new cycle!!!:flower:


----------



## haj624

jmandrews said:


> Started my Second round of clomid today :) 50mg cd5-9 .... FXed!!!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you ladies!!! Lot of luck to u as well :)


----------



## CloverMouse

Ok, just got the call about the progesterone levels, and she said it indicated I OV'd I asked her what the level was and she said 12.6, which I thought was really low because I've read where people are up in like the 80s.... any thoughts?


----------



## TryinFor1

Different measuring units. 

I thought the same exact thing! Mine were 17.2 and some people were saying they had like 44 and didnt ovulate. Lol. There are ng/ml or nmol/l.. I hope I got that right. I might have mixed them up. Lol. Anyway, different countries use different measuring units. :flower:


EDIT

Congrats on ovulating!! IT is a wonderful feeling!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

When you are on Clomid do you always O on the same day each cycle of Clomid? Or do you O on diff. days? Without it I always do on CD 12 but I've only had one prior cycle of Clomid and I O'd CD 14....any ideas....Last time also had first positive surge on OPK at CD 13 right now I'm CD 13 and not even near O'ing!


----------



## haj624

Quick question ladies I thought I should've o yesterday but when I spoke to my dr he said I would have o 24-48 hrs after my sono(Friday) which means it would've been this weekend that just past. (don't worry we BD !) TMI..... I noticed today when I wiped I have a sticky clear discharge....does that mean anything?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just EWCM can come before and after you O its fertile cervical mucous! Or could be left over "stuff" from when you BD LOL


----------



## haj624

gotcha....i didnt know if you still had it after you ovulate...being the crazy person i am i was on websites and some said you can have that in early pregnancy so i got slighty excited lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've seen that you could to! Maybe its a good sign :) FX for you sweetie :) I am kind of excited this cycle for some reason :)


----------



## haj624

AndreaFlorida said:


> I've seen that you could to! Maybe its a good sign :) FX for you sweetie :) I am kind of excited this cycle for some reason :)

Thanks...fingers crossed for you too!!! i have a good feeling also :happydance:


----------



## daangconcepts

I am currently waiting on my blood work results, then if negative I am starting my first round of progesterone and clomid. The doctor said she would do a total of three rounds. After that she would refer me to a fertility specialits. So I was wondering how many total rounds everyone here was told they would do.


----------



## FitzBaby

Well AF got me yesterday so on to cycle #2 of Clomid. No bloods or anything until 3 failed rounds of Clomid b/c I had a successful pregnancy/conception already. Just getting tired of the waiting for a BFP. 

Really hoping Clomid works for us. I think it may be messing with me though. Last month I had a pos OPK 5 mornings in a row. I went with the positive afternoon tests but still!


----------



## CloverMouse

daangconcepts said:


> I am currently waiting on my blood work results, then if negative I am starting my first round of progesterone and clomid. The doctor said she would do a total of three rounds. After that she would refer me to a fertility specialits. So I was wondering how many total rounds everyone here was told they would do.

I was told 3 and then we get DH in for a SA....


----------



## ittybittycoy

I posted this in the TTC thread, but thought you ladies may have some experience with this!

Earlier this week my doctor called with my progesterone levels, 0.8... definitely anovulatory. So yesterday when I spoke with them, they said to start NuvaRing and they would schedule my HSG. I have and my HSG is scheduled for next Thursday... my question is, do I have to be on BC a whole month or do I stop after the HSG? The doctor is going to prescribe Clomid, but I am worried I have to sit and wait until next month to start it. So frustrating, I feel like we are going backwards instead of forewards :growlmad:.


----------



## jmandrews

i am on my 2nd round and my dr said they want to try me on this 3 or 4 more times, but hopefully ill have a BFP by then!


----------



## michelle23

Hello girls.... Introducing myself as I will be starting clomid this cycle (days 3-7). Right now I am taking provera to induce AF. This will be my first round of clomid. I had an appointment this week to make my plan with my RE, she did blood work and confirmed I did NOT ovulate this past cycle (after taking provera) so onto clomid. Any tips, word of advice, etc. is very welcome!


----------



## RacheyJ

Hello all! I am new here, just joined today! I start first round of clomid on Day 3-7 (AF is supposed to be today, hasn't came yet) I have had an HSG, and found I only have one functioning fallopian tube. Me and DH have an 8 year old and are TTC #2, have been for a couple of years...first time trying clomid, so i hope it works.

good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Does anyone else use clomid with a CBFM?


----------



## wana b a mom

I use a CBFM.


----------



## TryinFor1

Do you find that the clomid interfered with it alot?


----------



## Helena_

well I'm spotting today so hopefully tomorrow full af will be here and I'll be able to start clomid on Halloween (Oct 31)!


----------



## JenniferAnn

Hello everyone I had posted in another clomid thread also. My story is I am 31 years old I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid. The first cycle i was on 50mg from days 5-9. I did not get a positive OPK so the next cycle of clomid was 100mg days 3-7, i did get a OPK but nothing and now i am on 100mg again this cycle days 3-7. Clomid has made my periods basically nothing, very short and light. This cycle I got a positive on the ovulation kit on cd9 (i think this was a false positive) then i got another positive on cd14, cd15 and those days i had horrible pain on my ovaries more on the right side but pains on each very bad. Then they went away but i will get the occusianal pain on the right ovary. The weird thing is i got another positive on the opk on cd20. Just to be safe we are BD a lot. my temps are 98.8 everyday this last week, i have headaches, sore boobs, tons of pimples cyst kinds, lower back pains, weak, dizzy, waking up hungry, very moody.. but again these are all pms symptoms and i know the clomid can give all kinds of symptoms. Im on cd22 today so I got a few days to go.. IM PRAYING AF DOESNT COME!!


----------



## TryinFor1

I hope af doesnt come for you either!!





AFM,

Last night of clomid. Started BD yesterday. and will continue on. I am also using my CBFM again this cycle which I got a low on today. But I expected that. Probably wont get a high until sometime Monday or Tuesday. Then it is BD everyday till I know I have ovulated!

*QUESTION*


Do any of you guys use grapefruit juice to help with CM? I read it really helps but then read it might be bad to take with clomid. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## wana b a mom

TryingFor1: My CBFM was @3 bars on CD17 and 18. My doctor said to me yesterday, that according to my temps I OV between days 20 or 21. I did take OPK tests for few days after days 18 and 19 and they were positive. I think the CBFM read my level of LH hormone was high before I actually OV and gave me a "negative" or "early" positive. Next cycle I'm going to start BD after CD8 every other day and when the CBFM tells me I'm OV we'll BD every day until the OPKs are negative and I see change in CM.

BTW, took a pregnancy test at doctors office and was negative. If I dom't get my period until Nov 2 I havet to take another test. Progesterone levels were good!! so if it doesn't happen this cycle it WILL ve next cycle!!


----------



## wana b a mom

about Grapefruit juice, haven't heard... but I do know it can interfere with certain medication...


----------



## JenniferAnn

TryinFor1 said:


> I hope af doesnt come for you either!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM,
> 
> Last night of clomid. Started BD yesterday. and will continue on. I am also using my CBFM again this cycle which I got a low on today. But I expected that. Probably wont get a high until sometime Monday or Tuesday. Then it is BD everyday till I know I have ovulated!
> 
> *QUESTION*
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys use grapefruit juice to help with CM? I read it really helps but then read it might be bad to take with clomid. Does anyone have any experience with this?

My dr. told me not to use the CBFM while on clomid she said it wont pick it up and its not accurate while on fertitality drugs. She did say to just keep using the ovulation kits though.


----------



## JenniferAnn

i dont want to get my hopes up and i refuse to but i have a question... today is CD22 for me and i woke up extremely nausea it wont go away its been this way now for a few hours. As i wrote above in my other post i know that clomid can give you pregnancy symptoms and pms symptoms mimic preg symptoms but has anyone experienced nausea late in the cycle?


----------



## TryinFor1

Yeah I know but I have seen it work for more ladies than I have seen it not work. I am using OPKs with it too to make sure it isnt lying to me. I am only on cd7 though so I wont start those until cd10. I ovulated cd15 last clomid cycle so I have an idea of when it will be. I used it because I had already opened the box of sticks. I am not gonna use it next cycle (which hopefully I wont have) and do something really special for when I get a bfp. :)


Thanks for the tip Wanabamom. I will definitely keep that in the back of my mind. As I said, using OPKs also to make sure cause I know the monitor can mess up with clomid and whos to say I wont be one it messes with? :flower:


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey ladies, 

I have another question. If you have taken more than one cycle of clomid, did you ovulate on the same day as the other clomid cycles or on different days?


----------



## haj624

ok ladies i need some help. ive been away from the forum for a couple of days trying not to try myself crazy by getting my hopes up. I'm about 8dpo now and last night when i went to the bathroom and wiped myself it had a few very very dots of blood. Then it was gone. This morning I woke up and under my breasts and arm pits were sensitive to the touch and I had the few tiny dots of blood again today. For like the past 2 hours all of a sudden I feel like garbage almost like I have the flu. Also the past 3 days I have had so much pressure and a little crampy feeling in my lower abdomen. Can the little dots be implantation bleeding?? and does anyone think this can be pregnancy symptoms of some sort??

HELPPP!!! I just dont want to drive myself crazy if none of this seems like anything!!

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## JenniferAnn

TryinFor1 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I have another question. If you have taken more than one cycle of clomid, did you ovulate on the same day as the other clomid cycles or on different days?

I have taken 3 cycles of clomid so far and every month i got a different date around when i ovulated.


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> ok ladies i need some help. ive been away from the forum for a couple of days trying not to try myself crazy by getting my hopes up. I'm about 8dpo now and last night when i went to the bathroom and wiped myself it had a few very very dots of blood. Then it was gone. This morning I woke up and under my breasts and arm pits were sensitive to the touch and I had the few tiny dots of blood again today. For like the past 2 hours all of a sudden I feel like garbage almost like I have the flu. Also the past 3 days I have had so much pressure and a little crampy feeling in my lower abdomen. Can the little dots be implantation bleeding?? and does anyone think this can be pregnancy symptoms of some sort??
> 
> HELPPP!!! I just dont want to drive myself crazy if none of this seems like anything!!
> 
> Thanks Ladies!!

I have heard that the pregnancy symptoms are similar to pre-AF symptoms and also those like the flu. Try to stay sane for a few more days and test!
Good luck!!!!:flower:


----------



## mommy and me

Hi Ladies,

Starting my 1st cycle of LComid on Thursday.
Really hope it works. Otherwise i dont know what else to do.

Lets hope this clomid thing works wonders.

:dust:


----------



## sjmgalaxy

I had two rounds of 50mg clomid the past two months and I took home ovulation tests, and they actually showed positive, but then I had my progesterone levels tested at the Dr. and they were to low to have ovulated, so now I am going on 100mg for next month. TTC for 14 months now and it is exhausting. I hope the 100mg of clomid works for me. Anyone else have any good clomid stories, I am really hoping 100mg works.......


----------



## jmandrews

I need some help! i started my Ovulation test today (cd11) and i got a positive LH Surge. I thought that was strange. so i took another test later in the day and got a negative LH Surge. I am posting two pictures... one is an example of what the test should look like and then the second are my two test. I labeled the test 1 and 2. The two black lines represent the test line. Has anyone ever ovulated this early? because i never do. could it be because of clomid? last cycle i Ov on day 18. so confused.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3









photo-1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JenniferAnn

jmandrews said:


> I need some help! i started my Ovulation test today (cd11) and i got a positive LH Surge. I thought that was strange. so i took another test later in the day and got a negative LH Surge. I am posting two pictures... one is an example of what the test should look like and then the second are my two test. I labeled the test 1 and 2. The two black lines represent the test line. Has anyone ever ovulated this early? because i never do. could it be because of clomid? last cycle i Ov on day 18. so confused.

I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid. The first cycle i was on 50mg from days 5-9. I did not get a positive OPK so the next cycle of clomid was 100mg days 3-7, i did get a OPK but nothing and now i am on 100mg again this cycle days 3-7. Clomid has made my periods basically nothing, very short and light. This cycle I got a positive on the ovulation kit on cd9 (i think this was a false positive) then i got another positive on cd14, cd15 and those days i had horrible pain on my ovaries more on the right side but pains on each very bad. Then they went away but i will get the occusianal pain on the right ovary. The weird thing is i got another positive on the opk on cd20. Just to be safe we are BD a lot. So I think clomid can give false positives and maybe you can ovulate early so to be safe keep testing and BD a lot :)


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks so much for responding! That helps a lot!!! No worries I'm going to continue BDing every other day :) FXed for you!


----------



## jmandrews

Now I am wondering if clomid gave me a false positive. Hmm...


----------



## ittybittycoy

I read somewhere that suggested soy from CD 1-5 and then Clomid from CD 5-9. What do you ladies think about this, is it too much? Or even seem effective for that matter?


----------



## TryinFor1

I thought soy and clomid counteracted each other?


----------



## ittybittycoy

That's what I thought too, but the article I read states differently. I wonder if they counter eachother when they are taken together. It says soy isoflavones, is that different than just regular soy?


----------



## Aliciatm

soy messed my cycles up i didnt ovulate for 4 whole cycles. this cycle is my first ovulation since and my 2nd round of clomid.


----------



## Helena_

I took my first clomid yesterday :) cannot wait for the opks to begin!


----------



## TryinFor1

Yay Helena!


----------



## wana b a mom

jmandrews said:


> Now I am wondering if clomid gave me a false positive. Hmm...

I am not sure about OPK but Clomid did give me a 3 bars (positive) on my CBFM 3 days (about) before I actually OV. Maybe something to do with the LH hormone our bodies produces... perhaps it's more hormones than normal, so the OPK and CBFM "thinks" one is OV even before we do.... 

good luck this cycle!! I'm on CD1 today, so I will take my Clomid starting on Thursday.


----------



## TNK

Helena_Lynn said:


> I took my first clomid yesterday :) cannot wait for the opks to begin!

Holy crap me too! 

Good luck~


----------



## ksp

Hi All, I am on my second round of clomid 50mg. I ovulated during the first round but this round I have not yet ovulated (currently on day 20) as yet according to my temperatures. Did any of you ladies find that on clomid you didn't always ovulate around the same time?

cheers!


----------



## harley9671

hi ladies. have any of you ladies experienced mid cycle bleeding while on clomid.


----------



## momma2b88

Hey all. I am on my second round of clomid. First round it was 50mg on cycle day 3-8. Ovulated but not high enough levels of progestrone. Second round we did 100mg on cycle day 3-8. Going in for my blood test today for progestrone levels. US showed small eggs but nothing too amazing. The first round worked better. So were going to try 50mg on cylce day 3-13. The hot flashes are getting almost unbearable. Plus crying over everything!


----------



## jmandrews

wana b a mom said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Now I am wondering if clomid gave me a false positive. Hmm...
> 
> I am not sure about OPK but Clomid did give me a 3 bars (positive) on my CBFM 3 days (about) before I actually OV. Maybe something to do with the LH hormone our bodies produces... perhaps it's more hormones than normal, so the OPK and CBFM "thinks" one is OV even before we do....
> 
> good luck this cycle!! I'm on CD1 today, so I will take my Clomid starting on Thursday.Click to expand...

I got negative last night but i got another positive today. so im going to go ahead and believe i am having my surge :) ill continue Bding though! Good luck! hope we see BFPs this cycle!


----------



## momma2b88

jmandrews said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Now I am wondering if clomid gave me a false positive. Hmm...
> 
> I am not sure about OPK but Clomid did give me a 3 bars (positive) on my CBFM 3 days (about) before I actually OV. Maybe something to do with the LH hormone our bodies produces... perhaps it's more hormones than normal, so the OPK and CBFM "thinks" one is OV even before we do....
> 
> good luck this cycle!! I'm on CD1 today, so I will take my Clomid starting on Thursday.Click to expand...
> 
> I got negative last night but i got another positive today. so im going to go ahead and believe i am having my surge :) ill continue Bding though! Good luck! hope we see BFPs this cycle!Click to expand...

Hey jmandrews, 
Are you getting ultrasounds and doing progestrone tests? Good luck!!! Very exciting news!:flower:


----------



## TryinFor1

momma2b88 said:


> Hey all. I am on my second round of clomid. First round it was 50mg on cycle day 3-8. Ovulated but not high enough levels of progestrone. Second round we did 100mg on cycle day 3-8. Going in for my blood test today for progestrone levels. US showed small eggs but nothing too amazing. The first round worked better. So were going to try 50mg on cylce day 3-13. The hot flashes are getting almost unbearable. Plus crying over everything!

50mg days 3-13? That is a really intense clomid course!


----------



## Mommyof12009

On ovulation week of clomid cycle Is it normal to have a thin milky discharge more than normal amount the week you ovulate w clomid ?


----------



## momma2b88

TryinFor1 said:


> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all. I am on my second round of clomid. First round it was 50mg on cycle day 3-8. Ovulated but not high enough levels of progestrone. Second round we did 100mg on cycle day 3-8. Going in for my blood test today for progestrone levels. US showed small eggs but nothing too amazing. The first round worked better. So were going to try 50mg on cylce day 3-13. The hot flashes are getting almost unbearable. Plus crying over everything!
> 
> 50mg days 3-13? That is a really intense clomid course!Click to expand...

It is! I'm not really looking forward to it. My body just didn't respond to the 50mg for 5 days and really didn't respond with 100mg for 5 days so that's the next dose my doc wants to try!


----------



## momma2b88

Mommyof12009 said:


> On ovulation week of clomid cycle Is it normal to have a thin milky discharge more than normal amount the week you ovulate w clomid ?

I personally had that yes! Way more than normal.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Quick update on me...10dpo, having lots of creamy CM, some cramping, sore breasts for the past few days, and some nausea just today. Got 2 very faint possible positives on IC's earlier today, then used a FRER at 7:30 this evening that looks much more promising!!
 



Attached Files:







pos.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## momma2b88

scoobydrlp said:


> Quick update on me...10dpo, having lots of creamy CM, some cramping, sore breasts for the past few days, and some nausea just today. Got 2 very faint possible positives on IC's earlier today, then used a FRER at 7:30 this evening that looks much more promising!!

I call that very promising my dear! Congrats! I hope for the best for you:hug::hug:!


----------



## jmandrews

Whoo hoo congrats!!!


----------



## jmandrews

momma2b88 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Now I am wondering if clomid gave me a false positive. Hmm...
> 
> I am not sure about OPK but Clomid did give me a 3 bars (positive) on my CBFM 3 days (about) before I actually OV. Maybe something to do with the LH hormone our bodies produces... perhaps it's more hormones than normal, so the OPK and CBFM "thinks" one is OV even before we do....
> 
> good luck this cycle!! I'm on CD1 today, so I will take my Clomid starting on Thursday.Click to expand...
> 
> I got negative last night but i got another positive today. so im going to go ahead and believe i am having my surge :) ill continue Bding though! Good luck! hope we see BFPs this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey jmandrews,
> Are you getting ultrasounds and doing progestrone tests? Good luck!!! Very exciting news!:flower:Click to expand...

No im not... my DH and i have only been TTC for 4 months. My Dr. put me on clomid because i told her i have been tracking my cycles since last feb. and they were super irregular... ranging from 32 to 42 days! so instead of torturing me she decided to put me on clomid to help. So basically i am on clomid without being monitored.


----------



## momma2b88

jmandrews said:


> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Now I am wondering if clomid gave me a false positive. Hmm...
> 
> I am not sure about OPK but Clomid did give me a 3 bars (positive) on my CBFM 3 days (about) before I actually OV. Maybe something to do with the LH hormone our bodies produces... perhaps it's more hormones than normal, so the OPK and CBFM "thinks" one is OV even before we do....
> 
> good luck this cycle!! I'm on CD1 today, so I will take my Clomid starting on Thursday.Click to expand...
> 
> I got negative last night but i got another positive today. so im going to go ahead and believe i am having my surge :) ill continue Bding though! Good luck! hope we see BFPs this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey jmandrews,
> Are you getting ultrasounds and doing progestrone tests? Good luck!!! Very exciting news!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> No im not... my DH and i have only been TTC for 4 months. My Dr. put me on clomid because i told her i have been tracking my cycles since last feb. and they were super irregular... ranging from 32 to 42 days! so instead of torturing me she decided to put me on clomid to help. So basically i am on clomid without being monitored.Click to expand...


Have you thought about being monitored? It really does help from my experience. The guess work when it comes to the ovulation tests is annoying but the ultrasounds and blood tests really give you a great idea. Just a little bit of my experience :)


----------



## NicoleKH

Hi Everyone I am new to BnB and just finished my first cycle with clomid. Took 100 mg day 3-7 not a for sure ovulation on day20-21 i think. TWW and then tested and got a BFN. So I started my provera today and will take for 15 days wait for Af and start clomid again! Would really love a BFP for christmas!! Anyone else using provera and clomid?


----------



## jmandrews

Momma2be- I wouldn't mind being monitored but I thought that was up to my dr. After this cycle I'll ask about it :)


----------



## momma2b88

jmandrews said:


> Momma2be- I wouldn't mind being monitored but I thought that was up to my dr. After this cycle I'll ask about it :)

It's def all up to you! I would highly recommend it! If everyone in your ob office doesn't know you by name yet, they will! I walk in and don't even have to check in. Just sit right down! Let me know if you end up being monitored and if you like it or not!


----------



## Lily7

Hi nicole, yest I am using provera and clomid as I didnt ovulate last round, I finished my course of provera on Monday, just waiting for af


----------



## wana b a mom

scoobydrlp said:


> Quick update on me...10dpo, having lots of creamy CM, some cramping, sore breasts for the past few days, and some nausea just today. Got 2 very faint possible positives on IC's earlier today, then used a FRER at 7:30 this evening that looks much more promising!!

that is great!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: super exciting!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

scoobydrlp said:


> Quick update on me...10dpo, having lots of creamy CM, some cramping, sore breasts for the past few days, and some nausea just today. Got 2 very faint possible positives on IC's earlier today, then used a FRER at 7:30 this evening that looks much more promising!!

do you mind if I ask, how often did you BD? every other day? thanks!!:flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

Helena_Lynn said:


> I took my first clomid yesterday :) cannot wait for the opks to begin!

how are you feeling? any side effects?


----------



## wana b a mom

ksp said:


> Hi All, I am on my second round of clomid 50mg. I ovulated during the first round but this round I have not yet ovulated (currently on day 20) as yet according to my temperatures. Did any of you ladies find that on clomid you didn't always ovulate around the same time?
> 
> cheers!

I am going to start my second cycle so I am not sure, but, I think (this is what my doc told me when she saw I OV on CD 18 or so) that I OV too late. She wanted me to OV around CD14 or 15. Maybe you need to check with your doctor on this. Did you take blood tests after the first round? I did and my do put me on the same dosage, just changed the dates, because my progesterone levels were pretty good.

good luck!:flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

TNK said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I took my first clomid yesterday :) cannot wait for the opks to begin!
> 
> Holy crap me too!
> 
> Good luck~Click to expand...

good luck! how are you feeling?


----------



## wana b a mom

jmandrews said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Now I am wondering if clomid gave me a false positive. Hmm...
> 
> I am not sure about OPK but Clomid did give me a 3 bars (positive) on my CBFM 3 days (about) before I actually OV. Maybe something to do with the LH hormone our bodies produces... perhaps it's more hormones than normal, so the OPK and CBFM "thinks" one is OV even before we do....
> 
> good luck this cycle!! I'm on CD1 today, so I will take my Clomid starting on Thursday.Click to expand...
> 
> I got negative last night but i got another positive today. so im going to go ahead and believe i am having my surge :) ill continue Bding though! Good luck! hope we see BFPs this cycle!Click to expand...

just keep working on it!! I see your chart says you still have 7 ore days to OV :happydance: good luck! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

This wait is driving me nuts.


----------



## wana b a mom

TryinFor1 said:


> This wait is driving me nuts.

you can do it, you can do it, you can do it :happydance:


----------



## momma2b88

Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??


----------



## TryinFor1

momma2b88 said:


> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??

That makes me mad. Tell her she needs to keep her legs closed!


----------



## momma2b88

TryinFor1 said:


> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??
> 
> That makes me mad. Tell her she needs to keep her legs closed!Click to expand...

I totally agree! It hurts so bad when I hear these things. We all are trying our hardest and going through so much to have babies and then you have other people look at eachother and they are pregnant! I don't get it!


----------



## TNK

wana b a mom said:


> TNK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I took my first clomid yesterday :) cannot wait for the opks to begin!
> 
> Holy crap me too!
> 
> Good luck~Click to expand...
> 
> good luck! how are you feeling?Click to expand...

I take mine at 5:30pm and I am only experiencing two things...
1) Weird feeling on my ovaries (kinda like a sting, a burning feeling)
2) hot flashes around 11pm which isn't to bad because I am half way out of it and go right to sleep (It does help taking the covers off me at night) So far not a whole lot going on negative wise...

What about you? How are you feeling? What are you experiencing?


----------



## JenniferAnn

momma2b88 said:


> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??

I feel so discouraged i just wish it would happen for us all.. I keep telling myself when its meant to be it will be... but its so hard when you hear other people get preg so easy and they didnt even want it or tried... sigh.....


----------



## momma2b88

JenniferAnn said:


> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??
> 
> I feel so discouraged i just wish it would happen for us all.. I keep telling myself when its meant to be it will be... but its so hard when you hear other people get preg so easy and they didnt even want it or tried... sigh.....Click to expand...

It's so not fair. I'm glad I'm not the only one. It just really sucks when you have friends say "I dont thibkibg your ever going to get pregnant. It's not worth you feeling sick all the time. I would give up"


----------



## JenniferAnn

momma2b88 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??
> 
> I feel so discouraged i just wish it would happen for us all.. I keep telling myself when its meant to be it will be... but its so hard when you hear other people get preg so easy and they didnt even want it or tried... sigh.....Click to expand...
> 
> It's so not fair. I'm glad I'm not the only one. It just really sucks when you have friends say "I dont thibkibg your ever going to get pregnant. It's not worth you feeling sick all the time. I would give up"Click to expand...


its so hard and people that arent going through it dont understand. Dont worry about what anyone says to you dont give up, one of these months its gonna happen for you and for me!!!!!!!


----------



## momma2b88

JenniferAnn said:


> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??
> 
> I feel so discouraged i just wish it would happen for us all.. I keep telling myself when its meant to be it will be... but its so hard when you hear other people get preg so easy and they didnt even want it or tried... sigh.....Click to expand...
> 
> It's so not fair. I'm glad I'm not the only one. It just really sucks when you have friends say "I dont thibkibg your ever going to get pregnant. It's not worth you feeling sick all the time. I would give up"Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its so hard and people that arent going through it dont understand. Dont worry about what anyone says to you dont give up, one of these months its gonna happen for you and for me!!!!!!!Click to expand...


They really don't understand. I'm not going to give up. I know that being a mother is the one thing I am ment to do. It will happen. Just a hard road.


----------



## JenniferAnn

momma2b88 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??
> 
> I feel so discouraged i just wish it would happen for us all.. I keep telling myself when its meant to be it will be... but its so hard when you hear other people get preg so easy and they didnt even want it or tried... sigh.....Click to expand...
> 
> It's so not fair. I'm glad I'm not the only one. It just really sucks when you have friends say "I dont thibkibg your ever going to get pregnant. It's not worth you feeling sick all the time. I would give up"Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its so hard and people that arent going through it dont understand. Dont worry about what anyone says to you dont give up, one of these months its gonna happen for you and for me!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They really don't understand. I'm not going to give up. I know that being a mother is the one thing I am ment to do. It will happen. Just a hard road.Click to expand...

Good it will happen!!!! sending you tons and tons of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## momma2b88

Thank you! Right back at you!


----------



## Helena_

hey! I can never remember if I ever posted in here or not but I'll be taking my third pill today. So far I have been pretty moody and my breasts are killing me. It feels very pms-y but I'm hoping 50mg works. If not I will be calling my doctor to get 100mg. I should ovulate between 11/09 and 11/14. woah that's potentially only 7 days!


----------



## TryinFor1

I always get negative side effects after stopping clomid. I get it from like a couple days after stopping till AF shows. Moodiness and anger and sadness and emotional over everything. REALLY sore nipples and hot flashes like a moe foe. Its aggravating!!

Only four more days till ovulation though! HOLLA!


----------



## jmandrews

momma2b88 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??
> 
> I feel so discouraged i just wish it would happen for us all.. I keep telling myself when its meant to be it will be... but its so hard when you hear other people get preg so easy and they didnt even want it or tried... sigh.....Click to expand...
> 
> It's so not fair. I'm glad I'm not the only one. It just really sucks when you have friends say "I dont thibkibg your ever going to get pregnant. It's not worth you feeling sick all the time. I would give up"Click to expand...

WHAT!!!! your friends say that! they dont sound like good friends to me! its going to happen, never give up! you deserve it as much as anyone!:hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

i had a dream last night that i took a pregnancy test and it was POSITIVE! hope this comes true! ive never had a dream about that :)


----------



## TryinFor1

jmandrews said:


> i had a dream last night that i took a pregnancy test and it was POSITIVE! hope this comes true! ive never had a dream about that :)

I had a dream the other night that I had like 5 positive tests! lol. I used the first response yes+ no- tests and I can still remember the dream clear as day! Hoping it is a sign for me too! lol


----------



## jmandrews

TryinFor1 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream last night that i took a pregnancy test and it was POSITIVE! hope this comes true! ive never had a dream about that :)
> 
> I had a dream the other night that I had like 5 positive tests! lol. I used the first response yes+ no- tests and I can still remember the dream clear as day! Hoping it is a sign for me too! lolClick to expand...

Agh really!!!! that just made me even more excited!!! fingers firmly crossed!


----------



## TryinFor1

jmandrews said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream last night that i took a pregnancy test and it was POSITIVE! hope this comes true! ive never had a dream about that :)
> 
> I had a dream the other night that I had like 5 positive tests! lol. I used the first response yes+ no- tests and I can still remember the dream clear as day! Hoping it is a sign for me too! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Agh really!!!! that just made me even more excited!!! fingers firmly crossed!Click to expand...

AHH yes and we are fairly close in our cycles! Hope we get our positives this time!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

jmandrews said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream last night that i took a pregnancy test and it was POSITIVE! hope this comes true! ive never had a dream about that :)
> 
> I had a dream the other night that I had like 5 positive tests! lol. I used the first response yes+ no- tests and I can still remember the dream clear as day! Hoping it is a sign for me too! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Agh really!!!! that just made me even more excited!!! fingers firmly crossed!Click to expand...


I had a dream on CD8 that I had 2 positive tests...and actually got a positive on CD10! Maybe it was a sign?!


----------



## scoobydrlp

wana b a mom said:


> do you mind if I ask, how often did you BD? every other day? thanks!!:flower:


I was directed by my doctor to BD every other day from CD10-20...but OH was not very cooperative, so I just took it when I could get it! We ended up BDing on CD10, 13, 14, 17, 18, and 21. I guess it worked! Fertility friend says I ovulated on cd19.


----------



## jmandrews

scoobydrlp said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream last night that i took a pregnancy test and it was POSITIVE! hope this comes true! ive never had a dream about that :)
> 
> I had a dream the other night that I had like 5 positive tests! lol. I used the first response yes+ no- tests and I can still remember the dream clear as day! Hoping it is a sign for me too! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Agh really!!!! that just made me even more excited!!! fingers firmly crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a dream on CD8 that I had 2 positive tests...and actually got a positive on CD10! Maybe it was a sign?!Click to expand...


I hope this theory i's proven right!!! I started my Ov chart this cycle but my stupid thermometer didn't come in the mail until monday so now there i's almost no point this cycle lol. But I am anyway just to practice


----------



## jmandrews

TryinFor1 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream last night that i took a pregnancy test and it was POSITIVE! hope this comes true! ive never had a dream about that :)
> 
> I had a dream the other night that I had like 5 positive tests! lol. I used the first response yes+ no- tests and I can still remember the dream clear as day! Hoping it is a sign for me too! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Agh really!!!! that just made me even more excited!!! fingers firmly crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> AHH yes and we are fairly close in our cycles! Hope we get our positives this time!!Click to expand...

Out cycles are super close! My cycle last month was 29 days I just haven't changed my ticker and I think I might have ovulated yesterday because I got two positive Ov tests but they could have been wrong. Still BDing just in case


----------



## jmandrews

i can't get my Ov chart to show up... can someone help!


----------



## haj624

Scooby Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So I had a dream last night that I got a :bfp: so I broke this morning and took a hpt. and got a :bfn:. The :witch: isnt due for another 6 days but I thought I'd give it a shot....made me sad :cry:


----------



## Bethy

I am interested in taking Clomid... I have very rare and irregular periods and have just started TTC, and was wondering how the doctors are here in the UK if you mention that you'd like to take it? Would they usually rather you wait for a few months and see if anything happens or can they be ok to start you on straight away? Would like to hear your experiences :)


----------



## JenniferAnn

jmandrews said:


> i had a dream last night that i took a pregnancy test and it was POSITIVE! hope this comes true! ive never had a dream about that :)


i had a dream a few months ago that i was pregnant with a girl (made me think maybe it was a sign) but of course af came that month and the month after i think i had the dream cause i really want to be pregnant.. but last night i had a dream that i tested and i had a slight positive then i took another test in my dream and had another positive.. maybe these dreams mean something and we will all get our BFP this month!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## momma2b88

Bethy said:


> I am interested in taking Clomid... I have very rare and irregular periods and have just started TTC, and was wondering how the doctors are here in the UK if you mention that you'd like to take it? Would they usually rather you wait for a few months and see if anything happens or can they be ok to start you on straight away? Would like to hear your experiences :)

Hey Bethy, I'm not sure about the UK but my doctor put me on it after I showed interest in ttc. He knew we were not trying to prevent it for months so he knew it was something to help. Especially since I have pcos. I just got done with my second round of clomid. I dont think this is my month... I may be switching to letrozole, to cut down on side effects.


----------



## momma2b88

Alright ladies, Has anyone else been suffering from pretty bad depression on Clomid? I am having a heck of a time lately. I dont even want to get out of bed. I am crying off and on all day. Im just so emotional and it doesnt help that I can barely sleep from such horrible hot flashes. Is it just me??? My job (there for my paycheck) and relationship with my husband is suffering. Any of you with me on this? If so do you have any tips or advice for me? Im just feeling VERY alone right now :( thanks ladies


----------



## CloverMouse

Thank you Clomid! 
BFP this morning, thought I'd share
:happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats clover!!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

momma2b88 said:


> Alright ladies, Has anyone else been suffering from pretty bad depression on Clomid? I am having a heck of a time lately. I dont even want to get out of bed. I am crying off and on all day. Im just so emotional and it doesnt help that I can barely sleep from such horrible hot flashes. Is it just me??? My job (there for my paycheck) and relationship with my husband is suffering. Any of you with me on this? If so do you have any tips or advice for me? Im just feeling VERY alone right now :( thanks ladies

I've noticed I'm more moody and sleepy but I haven't had any emotional outbreaks yet and no hot flashes. Wish I could give u advice. Maybe u need a weekend get away :) my DH and I r planning one because I can't take being in my house doing the same routine anymore. Try to stay positive it will all be over soon! :hugs:


----------



## mg80

*


----------



## wana b a mom

MrsG_1980 said:


> Hi Clomid girlies,
> 
> Can I join your thread?!
> 
> My question to you all is: what were your results of your Day 21 Progesterone test on Clomid?
> 
> This is my first ever month taking Clomid and my Progesterone was 99 nmol. In previous cycles it's been around 47 or 56 nmol, so Clomid has defo helped my Progesterone score. I was worried as it seems crazy high to me, did anyone else have a much higher day 21 Progesterone when you started on Clomid? I'm worried that it's delayed my period as I haven't come on yet but I had BFN on a test this morning on CD27.
> 
> xxx

Hello!
My doc didn't tell me my progesterone levels, she just said they were "great" so I don't know... but, I want to ask you, when did you OV? maybe you took the test too soon? in my case my cycle was 33 days, so when I saw my doctor on CD30 and she took a pregnancy test (negative) she told me to wait until CD34 and if I didn't get my period by then to take another test. Maybe you need to wait a few more days and take another test?


----------



## wana b a mom

TNK said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I took my first clomid yesterday :) cannot wait for the opks to begin!
> 
> Holy crap me too!
> 
> Good luck~Click to expand...
> 
> good luck! how are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I take mine at 5:30pm and I am only experiencing two things...
> 1) Weird feeling on my ovaries (kinda like a sting, a burning feeling)
> 2) hot flashes around 11pm which isn't to bad because I am half way out of it and go right to sleep (It does help taking the covers off me at night) So far not a whole lot going on negative wise...
> 
> What about you? How are you feeling? What are you experiencing?Click to expand...

I am starting my second cycle of Clomid today. First cycle was not too bad while taking the medicine, just a slight head ache but nothing major. After I finished the 5 pills my ovaries started feeling sore, and as OV time approached I felt swollen and bloated. I probably was a little grumpy also, but you would have to ask DH for that lol :haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

*Congrats CloverMouse!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!!*


----------



## wana b a mom

scoobydrlp said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> do you mind if I ask, how often did you BD? every other day? thanks!!:flower:
> 
> 
> I was directed by my doctor to BD every other day from CD10-20...but OH was not very cooperative, so I just took it when I could get it! We ended up BDing on CD10, 13, 14, 17, 18, and 21. I guess it worked! Fertility friend says I ovulated on cd19.Click to expand...

thanks for the hint :winkwink: I will try my best for DH to cooperate.. he takes night classes and has to get up very early (5 am) so sometimes it gets on my nerves.
I am so excited for you! when do you have your doctor's appointment?


----------



## wana b a mom

momma2b88 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??
> 
> I feel so discouraged i just wish it would happen for us all.. I keep telling myself when its meant to be it will be... but its so hard when you hear other people get preg so easy and they didnt even want it or tried... sigh.....Click to expand...
> 
> It's so not fair. I'm glad I'm not the only one. It just really sucks when you have friends say "I dont thibkibg your ever going to get pregnant. It's not worth you feeling sick all the time. I would give up"Click to expand...

:growlmad: what kind of friends are those? no one should be allowed to tell you that your dream of having a baby won't come true. Don't pay attention to that stuff. I know that Clomid plays with our emotions but try to stay positive. *YOU WILL GET PREGNANT!!* :hugs::hugs:


----------



## momma2b88

wana b a mom said:


> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??
> 
> I feel so discouraged i just wish it would happen for us all.. I keep telling myself when its meant to be it will be... but its so hard when you hear other people get preg so easy and they didnt even want it or tried... sigh.....Click to expand...
> 
> It's so not fair. I'm glad I'm not the only one. It just really sucks when you have friends say "I dont thibkibg your ever going to get pregnant. It's not worth you feeling sick all the time. I would give up"Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: what kind of friends are those? no one should be allowed to tell you that your dream of having a baby won't come true. Don't pay attention to that stuff. I know that Clomid plays with our emotions but try to stay positive. *YOU WILL GET PREGNANT!!* :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That's what I have been trying to do... She is one of those brutally honest people who don't care about hurting people..... It really sucks, but oh well! Today is going to be a good day! Clovermouse Congrats!!!!! So exciting! That made me very positive!!!! Yay!


----------



## TNK

CloverMouse said:


> Thank you Clomid!
> BFP this morning, thought I'd share
> :happydance:

OMG! Thats AWESOME news! Thanks so much for sharing! 
Congratulation!


----------



## TNK

wana b a mom said:


> TNK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I took my first clomid yesterday :) cannot wait for the opks to begin!
> 
> Holy crap me too!
> 
> Good luck~Click to expand...
> 
> good luck! how are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I take mine at 5:30pm and I am only experiencing two things...
> 1) Weird feeling on my ovaries (kinda like a sting, a burning feeling)
> 2) hot flashes around 11pm which isn't to bad because I am half way out of it and go right to sleep (It does help taking the covers off me at night) So far not a whole lot going on negative wise...
> 
> What about you? How are you feeling? What are you experiencing?Click to expand...
> 
> I am starting my second cycle of Clomid today. First cycle was not too bad while taking the medicine, just a slight head ache but nothing major. After I finished the 5 pills my ovaries started feeling sore, and as OV time approached I felt swollen and bloated. I probably was a little grumpy also, but you would have to ask DH for that lol :haha:Click to expand...

Last night for a little while I did feel a little sick to my stomach....
I am really happy no mood swings! I cant handle that! The last thing I want to do to my DH is yell at him, he has enough stress! So I am very thankful that I don't have them..... 

Good luck~


----------



## TryinFor1

MrsG_1980 said:


> Hi Clomid girlies,
> 
> Can I join your thread?!
> 
> My question to you all is: what were your results of your Day 21 Progesterone test on Clomid?
> 
> This is my first ever month taking Clomid and my Progesterone was 99 nmol. In previous cycles it's been around 47 or 56 nmol, so Clomid has defo helped my Progesterone score. I was worried as it seems crazy high to me, did anyone else have a much higher day 21 Progesterone when you started on Clomid? I'm worried that it's delayed my period as I haven't come on yet but I had BFN on a test this morning on CD27.
> 
> xxx



17.2 ng/ml!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mg80

*


----------



## jmandrews

Had a lot of EWCM this morning!!! Yay first time I've had it since I've been TTC! Maybe I am Ov after all!! It's been a great day so far! My cousin had her baby girl today a month premature. My cousin has a rare disease called ICP. But everything went reLly well and they r both healthy! I thank god for that! Just thought I'd share :)


----------



## TryinFor1

MrsG_1980 said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsG_1980 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Clomid girlies,
> 
> Can I join your thread?!
> 
> My question to you all is: what were your results of your Day 21 Progesterone test on Clomid?
> 
> This is my first ever month taking Clomid and my Progesterone was 99 nmol. In previous cycles it's been around 47 or 56 nmol, so Clomid has defo helped my Progesterone score. I was worried as it seems crazy high to me, did anyone else have a much higher day 21 Progesterone when you started on Clomid? I'm worried that it's delayed my period as I haven't come on yet but I had BFN on a test this morning on CD27.
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 17.2 ng/ml!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Tryingfor1,
> 
> Are you in the UK or US? xxClick to expand...

I am in the US. Before, my levels were a .4---really low! But now that I took clomid they shot up! Anything above a 15 that is medicated is considered great! My DR even put a :) next to my levels when the nurse called and told me. Lol :happydance:

I go next friday for this clomid cycle testing. Hoping they are better than that!


----------



## haj624

Congrats clover!!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

wana b a mom said:


> thanks for the hint :winkwink: I will try my best for DH to cooperate.. he takes night classes and has to get up very early (5 am) so sometimes it gets on my nerves.
> I am so excited for you! when do you have your doctor's appointment?



Thanks! I'm beyond excited! My first appt is November 17th, they dodn't want to see me until I'm at least 6 weeks.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Congrats Clover!! Super excited for you!

And jmandrews, the ewcm is great news, I hope this is your month!


----------



## CloverMouse

scoobydrlp said:


> Congrats Clover!! Super excited for you!
> 
> And jmandrews, the ewcm is great news, I hope this is your month!

And to you! Yay!


----------



## ksp

wana b a mom said:


> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Hi All, I am on my second round of clomid 50mg. I ovulated during the first round but this round I have not yet ovulated (currently on day 20) as yet according to my temperatures. Did any of you ladies find that on clomid you didn't always ovulate around the same time?
> 
> cheers!
> 
> I am going to start my second cycle so I am not sure, but, I think (this is what my doc told me when she saw I OV on CD 18 or so) that I OV too late. She wanted me to OV around CD14 or 15. Maybe you need to check with your doctor on this. Did you take blood tests after the first round? I did and my do put me on the same dosage, just changed the dates, because my progesterone levels were pretty good.
> 
> good luck!:flower:Click to expand...


Hey, i do have blood tests at day 21. For my first cycle on Clomid my progestrone levels was very healthy so the Doc thought that I could keep with the 50mg. However, this cycle my temps have stayed low and I haven't had a positive opk and I am now on day 24. I had a blood test a few days back so waiting for the results but all signs show I haven't ovulated. It is so fustrating! What days do you take Clomid? I take it day2 to day 6. Good luck with your cycle...Let me know if you do ovulate earlier.


----------



## ksp

momma2b88 said:


> Bethy said:
> 
> 
> I am interested in taking Clomid... I have very rare and irregular periods and have just started TTC, and was wondering how the doctors are here in the UK if you mention that you'd like to take it? Would they usually rather you wait for a few months and see if anything happens or can they be ok to start you on straight away? Would like to hear your experiences :)
> 
> Hey Bethy, I'm not sure about the UK but my doctor put me on it after I showed interest in ttc. He knew we were not trying to prevent it for months so he knew it was something to help. Especially since I have pcos. I just got done with my second round of clomid. I dont think this is my month... I may be switching to letrozole, to cut down on side effects.Click to expand...

Hi, my doc made me have a number of tests to confirm what was causing the irregular periods (was PCOS) and then made my other half have a :spermy: analysis. Once she was sure his :spermy: was fine she then prescribed me clomid. Good luck!


----------



## Lily7

congrats clover and scooby


----------



## FitzBaby

Congrats to the BFPs here!!!! SO exciting and ENCOURAGING!!!!

? for you ladies.

Took my cd9 Clomid pill today (my last for the month) and HOLY CM!!! Is this normal? ALso, crampy already.


----------



## jmandrews

FitzBaby said:


> Congrats to the BFPs here!!!! SO exciting and ENCOURAGING!!!!
> 
> ? for you ladies.
> 
> Took my cd9 Clomid pill today (my last for the month) and HOLY CM!!! Is this normal? ALso, crampy already.

yes that happened to me!!! good luck! FXed!!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

FitzBaby said:


> Congrats to the BFPs here!!!! SO exciting and ENCOURAGING!!!!
> 
> ? for you ladies.
> 
> Took my cd9 Clomid pill today (my last for the month) and HOLY CM!!! Is this normal? ALso, crampy already.


I had more cm than usual this cycle, and have been crampy the majority of the time as well. Hope these are good signs for you!


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs here!!!! SO exciting and ENCOURAGING!!!!
> 
> ? for you ladies.
> 
> Took my cd9 Clomid pill today (my last for the month) and HOLY CM!!! Is this normal? ALso, crampy already.
> 
> yes that happened to me!!! good luck! FXed!!!Click to expand...

Phew ... good luck to you as well!!! When will you test?


----------



## FitzBaby

scoobydrlp said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs here!!!! SO exciting and ENCOURAGING!!!!
> 
> ? for you ladies.
> 
> Took my cd9 Clomid pill today (my last for the month) and HOLY CM!!! Is this normal? ALso, crampy already.
> 
> 
> I had more cm than usual this cycle, and have been crampy the majority of the time as well. Hope these are good signs for you!Click to expand...

Thank you!! CONGRATS to you!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## jmandrews

FitzBaby said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs here!!!! SO exciting and ENCOURAGING!!!!
> 
> ? for you ladies.
> 
> Took my cd9 Clomid pill today (my last for the month) and HOLY CM!!! Is this normal? ALso, crampy already.
> 
> yes that happened to me!!! good luck! FXed!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Phew ... good luck to you as well!!! When will you test?Click to expand...

Thanks! Not sure yet... Want to make sure I actually Ov first because it was about 5 days earlier than last month. I'm thinking around the 17th or 18th you?


----------



## Helena_

congrats on the bfps!

is it normal to have really high pre o temps with clomid? Today is my last pill and I'll take it before bed. My temps have never been this for this early in my cycle and barely this high for later too.


----------



## wana b a mom

scoobydrlp said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> thanks for the hint :winkwink: I will try my best for DH to cooperate.. he takes night classes and has to get up very early (5 am) so sometimes it gets on my nerves.
> I am so excited for you! when do you have your doctor's appointment?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm beyond excited! My first appt is November 17th, they dodn't want to see me until I'm at least 6 weeks.Click to expand...

the 17th is practically around the corner, how exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs here!!!! SO exciting and ENCOURAGING!!!!
> 
> ? for you ladies.
> 
> Took my cd9 Clomid pill today (my last for the month) and HOLY CM!!! Is this normal? ALso, crampy already.
> 
> yes that happened to me!!! good luck! FXed!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Phew ... good luck to you as well!!! When will you test?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Not sure yet... Want to make sure I actually Ov first because it was about 5 days earlier than last month. I'm thinking around the 17th or 18th you?Click to expand...

If she doesn't get me I'll test on 11/27 ... FX'd!!!! I am SO ready for a BFP. My doc does 3 rounds of Clomid and then we have to "talk". DH and I are not really willing to do IVF so after I'm through with Clomid we may just count our blessings in our DD and NTNP.


----------



## haj624

I'm feeling kinda down. I was pretty convinced i was pregnant this month and af is due tues. today i feel like im starting to get af cramps :cry: i cracked and tested and got a BFN


----------



## JenniferAnn

Helena_Lynn said:


> congrats on the bfps!
> 
> is it normal to have really high pre o temps with clomid? Today is my last pill and I'll take it before bed. My temps have never been this for this early in my cycle and barely this high for later too.

My temps are all over the place with clomid mine were 97.4 when af came then they were 98.0 to 98.8 then back to 98.3 and today im 99.0?? i dont get it but im on CD29 now.. id like to hear the answer to this too..


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> I'm feeling kinda down. I was pretty convinced i was pregnant this month and af is due tues. today i feel like im starting to get af cramps :cry: i cracked and tested and got a BFN

Im sorry hun i feel the same way i was supposed to get AF yesterday and i tested and a BFN and i have leg cramps which i get sometimes before AF comes :( its such a let down every month..:hugs:


----------



## haj624

JenniferAnn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling kinda down. I was pretty convinced i was pregnant this month and af is due tues. today i feel like im starting to get af cramps :cry: i cracked and tested and got a BFN
> 
> Im sorry hun i feel the same way i was supposed to get AF yesterday and i tested and a BFN and i have leg cramps which i get sometimes before AF comes :( its such a let down every month..:hugs:Click to expand...

I just let myself get my hopes up again....i dont know how women continuing trying for so long without a BFP. I literally feel like I would go craz:wacko:y


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling kinda down. I was pretty convinced i was pregnant this month and af is due tues. today i feel like im starting to get af cramps :cry: i cracked and tested and got a BFN
> 
> Im sorry hun i feel the same way i was supposed to get AF yesterday and i tested and a BFN and i have leg cramps which i get sometimes before AF comes :( its such a let down every month..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just let myself get my hopes up again....i dont know how women continuing trying for so long without a BFP. I literally feel like I would go craz:wacko:yClick to expand...

i know its been 5 months for me so far and its driving me crazy... its just not fair at all then to see people who dont even want to get pregnant, get pregnant pisses me off... its like why is it so hard for us girls who really really want and deserve it? SIGH... i guess when its meant to be it will be.. i did 3 cycles of clomid so far 50mg didnt work for me so i was on 100mg but after this cycle i am done for awhile with the clomid to many symptoms.. i didnt want to get my hopes up this cycle but all these weird symptoms i was getting and i guess it was all from the clomid.. :hugs:it will happen for us!


----------



## haj624

JenniferAnn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling kinda down. I was pretty convinced i was pregnant this month and af is due tues. today i feel like im starting to get af cramps :cry: i cracked and tested and got a BFN
> 
> Im sorry hun i feel the same way i was supposed to get AF yesterday and i tested and a BFN and i have leg cramps which i get sometimes before AF comes :( its such a let down every month..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just let myself get my hopes up again....i dont know how women continuing trying for so long without a BFP. I literally feel like I would go craz:wacko:yClick to expand...
> 
> i know its been 5 months for me so far and its driving me crazy... its just not fair at all then to see people who dont even want to get pregnant, get pregnant pisses me off... its like why is it so hard for us girls who really really want and deserve it? SIGH... i guess when its meant to be it will be.. i did 3 cycles of clomid so far 50mg didnt work for me so i was on 100mg but after this cycle i am done for awhile with the clomid to many symptoms.. i didnt want to get my hopes up this cycle but all these weird symptoms i was getting and i guess it was all from the clomid.. :hugs:it will happen for us!Click to expand...

Trust me I know exactly what you mean....my brother and his gf are both 20 and she got pregnant in January and they just had a baby in October. I love him to death but i was so bitter for a long time because they were so upset she was pregnant and were like how could this happen to us. It amazes me that there are girls like us who actually sit there and try to plan the best time to conceive and have to do alll these other things and they just happened to BD at the exact right time, even when they didnt mean it. its just really unfair. I'm on my first cycle of clomid but if :witch: does in fact show her face I'm on to cycle 2. If you dont mind me asking is there anything physically wrong with you...like that could effect you having children? I have PCOS and I always knew I might have difficulty but it just stings when i see things like my brother and my best friend got pregnant on her first try :dohh:


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling kinda down. I was pretty convinced i was pregnant this month and af is due tues. today i feel like im starting to get af cramps :cry: i cracked and tested and got a BFN
> 
> Im sorry hun i feel the same way i was supposed to get AF yesterday and i tested and a BFN and i have leg cramps which i get sometimes before AF comes :( its such a let down every month..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just let myself get my hopes up again....i dont know how women continuing trying for so long without a BFP. I literally feel like I would go craz:wacko:yClick to expand...
> 
> i know its been 5 months for me so far and its driving me crazy... its just not fair at all then to see people who dont even want to get pregnant, get pregnant pisses me off... its like why is it so hard for us girls who really really want and deserve it? SIGH... i guess when its meant to be it will be.. i did 3 cycles of clomid so far 50mg didnt work for me so i was on 100mg but after this cycle i am done for awhile with the clomid to many symptoms.. i didnt want to get my hopes up this cycle but all these weird symptoms i was getting and i guess it was all from the clomid.. :hugs:it will happen for us!Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me I know exactly what you mean....my brother and his gf are both 20 and she got pregnant in January and they just had a baby in October. I love him to death but i was so bitter for a long time because they were so upset she was pregnant and were like how could this happen to us. It amazes me that there are girls like us who actually sit there and try to plan the best time to conceive and have to do alll these other things and they just happened to BD at the exact right time, even when they didnt mean it. its just really unfair. I'm on my first cycle of clomid but if :witch: does in fact show her face I'm on to cycle 2. If you dont mind me asking is there anything physically wrong with you...like that could effect you having children? I have PCOS and I always knew I might have difficulty but it just stings when i see things like my brother and my best friend got pregnant on her first try :dohh:Click to expand...

I dont mind you asking at all, no there is nothing wrong with me besides i do get cysts a lot i had surgery back in 2002 to have 2 removed off my ovaries they were so big. But i do get them a lot but i was never told i had PCOS so other then that issue there is nothing, i had my husband get his sperm checked and that was all good too, so i just dont understand why it takes so long and why some people it just happens too... ughhhhh... i would feel the same way if that was my brother, its just not fair how things work out but i keep telling myself there has to be a reason and when its meant to be it will.. but im so inpatient i want it now!!!!!!! i have been using the digital OPK tests i used the fertitality monitor when i wasnt on clomid, sitting with my legs in the air, butt raised, laying down for like an hour after we :sex: im just so so so sick of all this! when the :witch: comes im going to start taking honey and cinnammon i joined a thread cinnamon and honey babies they are awesome and seem to have great luck with this. You should come join the thread!!!! we can do it together :)


----------



## haj624

JenniferAnn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling kinda down. I was pretty convinced i was pregnant this month and af is due tues. today i feel like im starting to get af cramps :cry: i cracked and tested and got a BFN
> 
> Im sorry hun i feel the same way i was supposed to get AF yesterday and i tested and a BFN and i have leg cramps which i get sometimes before AF comes :( its such a let down every month..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just let myself get my hopes up again....i dont know how women continuing trying for so long without a BFP. I literally feel like I would go craz:wacko:yClick to expand...
> 
> i know its been 5 months for me so far and its driving me crazy... its just not fair at all then to see people who dont even want to get pregnant, get pregnant pisses me off... its like why is it so hard for us girls who really really want and deserve it? SIGH... i guess when its meant to be it will be.. i did 3 cycles of clomid so far 50mg didnt work for me so i was on 100mg but after this cycle i am done for awhile with the clomid to many symptoms.. i didnt want to get my hopes up this cycle but all these weird symptoms i was getting and i guess it was all from the clomid.. :hugs:it will happen for us!Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me I know exactly what you mean....my brother and his gf are both 20 and she got pregnant in January and they just had a baby in October. I love him to death but i was so bitter for a long time because they were so upset she was pregnant and were like how could this happen to us. It amazes me that there are girls like us who actually sit there and try to plan the best time to conceive and have to do alll these other things and they just happened to BD at the exact right time, even when they didnt mean it. its just really unfair. I'm on my first cycle of clomid but if :witch: does in fact show her face I'm on to cycle 2. If you dont mind me asking is there anything physically wrong with you...like that could effect you having children? I have PCOS and I always knew I might have difficulty but it just stings when i see things like my brother and my best friend got pregnant on her first try :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont mind you asking at all, no there is nothing wrong with me besides i do get cysts a lot i had surgery back in 2002 to have 2 removed off my ovaries they were so big. But i do get them a lot but i was never told i had PCOS so other then that issue there is nothing, i had my husband get his sperm checked and that was all good too, so i just dont understand why it takes so long and why some people it just happens too... ughhhhh... i would feel the same way if that was my brother, its just not fair how things work out but i keep telling myself there has to be a reason and when its meant to be it will.. but im so inpatient i want it now!!!!!!! i have been using the digital OPK tests i used the fertitality monitor when i wasnt on clomid, sitting with my legs in the air, butt raised, laying down for like an hour after we :sex: im just so so so sick of all this! when the :witch: comes im going to start taking honey and cinnammon i joined a thread cinnamon and honey babies they are awesome and seem to have great luck with this. You should come join the thread!!!! we can do it together :)Click to expand...


I do the same thing!! My DH was walk back in the room after BDing and just laugh at me. I can only imagine what i look like propped up on pillows with my butt in the air lol:rofl: I was actually thinking i was going to try that out. Do you have a link for the thread. we can do it together yayyy!!:happydance:


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling kinda down. I was pretty convinced i was pregnant this month and af is due tues. today i feel like im starting to get af cramps :cry: i cracked and tested and got a BFN
> 
> Im sorry hun i feel the same way i was supposed to get AF yesterday and i tested and a BFN and i have leg cramps which i get sometimes before AF comes :( its such a let down every month..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just let myself get my hopes up again....i dont know how women continuing trying for so long without a BFP. I literally feel like I would go craz:wacko:yClick to expand...
> 
> i know its been 5 months for me so far and its driving me crazy... its just not fair at all then to see people who dont even want to get pregnant, get pregnant pisses me off... its like why is it so hard for us girls who really really want and deserve it? SIGH... i guess when its meant to be it will be.. i did 3 cycles of clomid so far 50mg didnt work for me so i was on 100mg but after this cycle i am done for awhile with the clomid to many symptoms.. i didnt want to get my hopes up this cycle but all these weird symptoms i was getting and i guess it was all from the clomid.. :hugs:it will happen for us!Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me I know exactly what you mean....my brother and his gf are both 20 and she got pregnant in January and they just had a baby in October. I love him to death but i was so bitter for a long time because they were so upset she was pregnant and were like how could this happen to us. It amazes me that there are girls like us who actually sit there and try to plan the best time to conceive and have to do alll these other things and they just happened to BD at the exact right time, even when they didnt mean it. its just really unfair. I'm on my first cycle of clomid but if :witch: does in fact show her face I'm on to cycle 2. If you dont mind me asking is there anything physically wrong with you...like that could effect you having children? I have PCOS and I always knew I might have difficulty but it just stings when i see things like my brother and my best friend got pregnant on her first try :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont mind you asking at all, no there is nothing wrong with me besides i do get cysts a lot i had surgery back in 2002 to have 2 removed off my ovaries they were so big. But i do get them a lot but i was never told i had PCOS so other then that issue there is nothing, i had my husband get his sperm checked and that was all good too, so i just dont understand why it takes so long and why some people it just happens too... ughhhhh... i would feel the same way if that was my brother, its just not fair how things work out but i keep telling myself there has to be a reason and when its meant to be it will.. but im so inpatient i want it now!!!!!!! i have been using the digital OPK tests i used the fertitality monitor when i wasnt on clomid, sitting with my legs in the air, butt raised, laying down for like an hour after we :sex: im just so so so sick of all this! when the :witch: comes im going to start taking honey and cinnammon i joined a thread cinnamon and honey babies they are awesome and seem to have great luck with this. You should come join the thread!!!! we can do it together :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do the same thing!! My DH was walk back in the room after BDing and just laugh at me. I can only imagine what i look like propped up on pillows with my butt in the air lol:rofl: I was actually thinking i was going to try that out. Do you have a link for the thread. we can do it together yayyy!!:happydance:Click to expand...

hahahaha its so funny the things we do!!!!! heres the link i think im doing it right... https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/764276-honey-cinnamon-babies-making.html let me know if it doesnt work!!!


----------



## haj624

JenniferAnn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenniferAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling kinda down. I was pretty convinced i was pregnant this month and af is due tues. today i feel like im starting to get af cramps :cry: i cracked and tested and got a BFN
> 
> Im sorry hun i feel the same way i was supposed to get AF yesterday and i tested and a BFN and i have leg cramps which i get sometimes before AF comes :( its such a let down every month..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just let myself get my hopes up again....i dont know how women continuing trying for so long without a BFP. I literally feel like I would go craz:wacko:yClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked!!:thumbup:
> i know its been 5 months for me so far and its driving me crazy... its just not fair at all then to see people who dont even want to get pregnant, get pregnant pisses me off... its like why is it so hard for us girls who really really want and deserve it? SIGH... i guess when its meant to be it will be.. i did 3 cycles of clomid so far 50mg didnt work for me so i was on 100mg but after this cycle i am done for awhile with the clomid to many symptoms.. i didnt want to get my hopes up this cycle but all these weird symptoms i was getting and i guess it was all from the clomid.. :hugs:it will happen for us!Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me I know exactly what you mean....my brother and his gf are both 20 and she got pregnant in January and they just had a baby in October. I love him to death but i was so bitter for a long time because they were so upset she was pregnant and were like how could this happen to us. It amazes me that there are girls like us who actually sit there and try to plan the best time to conceive and have to do alll these other things and they just happened to BD at the exact right time, even when they didnt mean it. its just really unfair. I'm on my first cycle of clomid but if :witch: does in fact show her face I'm on to cycle 2. If you dont mind me asking is there anything physically wrong with you...like that could effect you having children? I have PCOS and I always knew I might have difficulty but it just stings when i see things like my brother and my best friend got pregnant on her first try :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont mind you asking at all, no there is nothing wrong with me besides i do get cysts a lot i had surgery back in 2002 to have 2 removed off my ovaries they were so big. But i do get them a lot but i was never told i had PCOS so other then that issue there is nothing, i had my husband get his sperm checked and that was all good too, so i just dont understand why it takes so long and why some people it just happens too... ughhhhh... i would feel the same way if that was my brother, its just not fair how things work out but i keep telling myself there has to be a reason and when its meant to be it will.. but im so inpatient i want it now!!!!!!! i have been using the digital OPK tests i used the fertitality monitor when i wasnt on clomid, sitting with my legs in the air, butt raised, laying down for like an hour after we :sex: im just so so so sick of all this! when the :witch: comes im going to start taking honey and cinnammon i joined a thread cinnamon and honey babies they are awesome and seem to have great luck with this. You should come join the thread!!!! we can do it together :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do the same thing!! My DH was walk back in the room after BDing and just laugh at me. I can only imagine what i look like propped up on pillows with my butt in the air lol:rofl: I was actually thinking i was going to try that out. Do you have a link for the thread. we can do it together yayyy!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha its so funny the things we do!!!!! heres the link i think im doing it right... https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/764276-honey-cinnamon-babies-making.html let me know if it doesnt work!!!Click to expand...


Works!!:thumbup:


----------



## danswifey31

Hi ladies, new here, and will be new to clomid starting 1st clomid cycle in january 100mg 3-5. Hubby and I have been trying to concieve for 8 years and after a long battle with Endo and now with new FS (second opion) and looking and she priscribed me clomid so looking foward to trying clomid.:happydance: But FS has said nothing about coming for blood test or anything she said to just to do OPK test. I hope you ladies that have been through this can help guide me so I can make sure I'm doing everything I can to increase my chance of this working. lots of prays for all you ladies ttc...:hugs:


----------



## JenniferAnn

danswifey31 said:


> Hi ladies, new here, and will be new to clomid starting 1st clomid cycle in january 100mg 3-5. Hubby and I have been trying to concieve for 8 years and after a long battle with Endo and now with new FS (second opion) and looking and she priscribed me clomid so looking foward to trying clomid.:happydance: But FS has said nothing about coming for blood test or anything she said to just to do OPK test. I hope you ladies that have been through this can help guide me so I can make sure I'm doing everything I can to increase my chance of this working. lots of prays for all you ladies ttc...:hugs:

Hey my dr. never did blood tests or ultra sounds either to track me she just told me to do the OPK like yours did.. so far im on my 3rd cycle of clomid.. Good Luck to you :dust:


----------



## FitzBaby

danswifey31 said:


> Hi ladies, new here, and will be new to clomid starting 1st clomid cycle in january 100mg 3-5. Hubby and I have been trying to concieve for 8 years and after a long battle with Endo and now with new FS (second opion) and looking and she priscribed me clomid so looking foward to trying clomid.:happydance: But FS has said nothing about coming for blood test or anything she said to just to do OPK test. I hope you ladies that have been through this can help guide me so I can make sure I'm doing everything I can to increase my chance of this working. lots of prays for all you ladies ttc...:hugs:

same here. just finished my last Clomid pills for this cycle (on to Bd'ing!!!!) and no blood tests or anything of the sort. Welcome!


----------



## ksp

Hi all, I am new to the thread and hoping to join in 

I am on my second cycle of clomid 50mg and even though I ovulated in my 1st cycle, I haven't this cycle :-( Has anyone had the same experience? I was so disappointed especially as me and my other half timed our holiday to at the time of ovulation.


----------



## lucylou7

ksp said:


> Hi all, I am new to the thread and hoping to join in
> 
> I am on my second cycle of clomid 50mg and even though I ovulated in my 1st cycle, I haven't this cycle :-( Has anyone had the same experience? I was so disappointed especially as me and my other half timed our holiday to at the time of ovulation.

On my second month of clomid i ovulated really late i didn't think i was going to ovulate, clomid does seem to play funny games for a split second i thought i could have been PG have you had any side effects on clomid ? x


----------



## lucylou7

scoobydrlp said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs here!!!! SO exciting and ENCOURAGING!!!!
> 
> ? for you ladies.
> 
> Took my cd9 Clomid pill today (my last for the month) and HOLY CM!!! Is this normal? ALso, crampy already.
> 
> 
> I had more cm than usual this cycle, and have been crampy the majority of the time as well. Hope these are good signs for you!Click to expand...

Hi Scooby Congrats by the way! I notice that you were TTC for 23 months, how did you keep going? Were you on any meds? and do you mind me asking how old you are? we have been trying for just over a year tried clomid no joy and i am feeling really down at the moment:cry:


----------



## bre123

Hi im new to babyandbump.. find it extremely helpful!!! im on my first month of clomid 50mg d 5-9! i just took the blood test on friday so hoping to hear some good news this next week! I am 6dpo today! 
When i first started taking the clomid i felt extremel happy and high spirits (maybe just extra hope) then all of the sudden this last week ive gotten emotional, have anxiety, hot flashes at night, nightmares... list goes on.. im not sure if it is sides effects of the clomid.. has anyone else had these kinds of symptomes?


----------



## scoobydrlp

lucylou7 said:


> Hi Scooby Congrats by the way! I notice that you were TTC for 23 months, how did you keep going? Were you on any meds? and do you mind me asking how old you are? we have been trying for just over a year tried clomid no joy and i am feeling really down at the moment:cry:


Honestly, it was a very frustrating 23 months! A full year of that was us trying on our own, then I went to my ob/gyn and we started diagnostics...so that took up another few months. After it was revealed that I wasn't ovulating (at least not consistantly) and OH had 0% normal morphology we were referred to a reproductive endocrinologist, but they were booked several months out, so my ob/gyn agreed to let me try clomid to see what happened. Lucky us, the first round worked! Neither OH or I was on any other medications besides vitamins (and he rarely actually took his). I'm 30 and OH is 35. 

I know just how you feel being frustrated and down...I would get my hopes up every TWW, only to have them crushed when AF came. I would say to myself that I was giving up, and would be convinced of that for a week or so, then the cycle would start all over. I always eventually kept trying because I've wanted my whole life to be a mommy, so as frustrating as the journey was, I wasn't ready to give up that dream. 

Have you and OH had any diagnostics done yet? And are you temping/charting? I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## scoobydrlp

bre123 said:


> Hi im new to babyandbump.. find it extremely helpful!!! im on my first month of clomid 50mg d 5-9! i just took the blood test on friday so hoping to hear some good news this next week! I am 6dpo today!
> When i first started taking the clomid i felt extremel happy and high spirits (maybe just extra hope) then all of the sudden this last week ive gotten emotional, have anxiety, hot flashes at night, nightmares... list goes on.. im not sure if it is sides effects of the clomid.. has anyone else had these kinds of symptomes?


I was quite emotional and anxious while taking clomid (which is pretty abnormal for me)...I about drove my husband crazy!


----------



## bre123

jmandrews said:


> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, Has anyone else been suffering from pretty bad depression on Clomid? I am having a heck of a time lately. I dont even want to get out of bed. I am crying off and on all day. Im just so emotional and it doesnt help that I can barely sleep from such horrible hot flashes. Is it just me??? My job (there for my paycheck) and relationship with my husband is suffering. Any of you with me on this? If so do you have any tips or advice for me? Im just feeling VERY alone right now :( thanks ladies
> 
> I've noticed I'm more moody and sleepy but I haven't had any emotional outbreaks yet and no hot flashes. Wish I could give u advice. Maybe u need a weekend get away :) my DH and I r planning one because I can't take being in my house doing the same routine anymore. Try to stay positive it will all be over soon! :hugs:Click to expand...



I am on my first month of clomid and feel the exact same way!!! i get soo hot at night, nightmares (when i can actually sleep), so emotional, and major anxiety!!! im so sorry you are feeling this way but im glad im not alone on it... thought i was going crazy lol! :wacko:


----------



## lucylou7

scoobydrlp said:


> lucylou7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Scooby Congrats by the way! I notice that you were TTC for 23 months, how did you keep going? Were you on any meds? and do you mind me asking how old you are? we have been trying for just over a year tried clomid no joy and i am feeling really down at the moment:cry:
> 
> 
> Honestly, it was a very frustrating 23 months! A full year of that was us trying on our own, then I went to my ob/gyn and we started diagnostics...so that took up another few months. After it was revealed that I wasn't ovulating (at least not consistantly) and OH had 0% normal morphology we were referred to a reproductive endocrinologist, but they were booked several months out, so my ob/gyn agreed to let me try clomid to see what happened. Lucky us, the first round worked! Neither OH or I was on any other medications besides vitamins (and he rarely actually took his). I'm 30 and OH is 35.
> 
> I know just how you feel being frustrated and down...I would get my hopes up every TWW, only to have them crushed when AF came. I would say to myself that I was giving up, and would be convinced of that for a week or so, then the cycle would start all over. I always eventually kept trying because I've wanted my whole life to be a mommy, so as frustrating as the journey was, I wasn't ready to give up that dream.
> 
> Have you and OH had any diagnostics done yet? And are you temping/charting? I hope you get your bfp soon!Click to expand...

Reading that gives me hope, and its nice to speak to some one that says they understand and actually do understand. Yes we have both been tested every thing with the my OH was fine and every thing was fine with me to and we fall into the 'unexplained' which some times i think i wish they would have found some thing so we could fix it but when there is no explanation i think some times thats harder. 

Its just really hard each month when AF arrives but im looking forward to ovulation and another month of trying now ! 

Congrats to you ! seems clomid did the trick for you hun xx


----------



## ksp

lucylou7 said:


> ksp said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am new to the thread and hoping to join in
> 
> I am on my second cycle of clomid 50mg and even though I ovulated in my 1st cycle, I haven't this cycle :-( Has anyone had the same experience? I was so disappointed especially as me and my other half timed our holiday to at the time of ovulation.
> 
> On my second month of clomid i ovulated really late i didn't think i was going to ovulate, clomid does seem to play funny games for a split second i thought i could have been PG have you had any side effects on clomid ? xClick to expand...

Hey, i am on day 25 and I ovulated on the first cycle on day 19. I haven't had many side effects on 50mg, a few hot flushes and a little bit of nausea. Not looking forward to uping the dose as I am sure there will be more side effects. What day did you ovulate on the second cycle? x


----------



## TryinFor1

REALLY sad.

I didnt get my peak or positive OPK today. I know you can ovulate different days on clomid but I have had cramps for a couple days! I wish my OPK would turn positive!! :( 


Do you guys remember what days you ovulated on with your different clomid cycles?


----------



## danswifey31

JenniferAnn said:


> danswifey31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, new here, and will be new to clomid starting 1st clomid cycle in january 100mg 3-5. Hubby and I have been trying to concieve for 8 years and after a long battle with Endo and now with new FS (second opion) and looking and she priscribed me clomid so looking foward to trying clomid.:happydance: But FS has said nothing about coming for blood test or anything she said to just to do OPK test. I hope you ladies that have been through this can help guide me so I can make sure I'm doing everything I can to increase my chance of this working. lots of prays for all you ladies ttc...:hugs:
> 
> Hey my dr. never did blood tests or ultra sounds either to track me she just told me to do the OPK like yours did.. so far im on my 3rd cycle of clomid.. Good Luck to you :dust:Click to expand...




Ok great thanks! I'm glad to hear there are some women that dont get monitored I was starting to worry that maybe they were just like here are some meds and saying good luck! I really want this to work!!!:happydance:


----------



## danswifey31

I have read so much about how you ladies feel on CD and I'm really scared of the side affects, considering my periods are already so discomforting with me having Endo. But was on luperon depot for treatment for my Endo and the side affects of that sounds the same, I heard taking it at night is better any advice?


----------



## JenniferAnn

TryinFor1 said:


> REALLY sad.
> 
> I didnt get my peak or positive OPK today. I know you can ovulate different days on clomid but I have had cramps for a couple days! I wish my OPK would turn positive!! :(
> 
> 
> Do you guys remember what days you ovulated on with your different clomid cycles?

Dont be sad its ok, clomid can cause a lot of symptoms and changes and cramps throughout the month.. so dont worry.. just follow your gut if you think you O then BD anyway just to be safe and then keep using the OPK's you never know your body can just be Oing on a different day this cycle.


----------



## Helena_

I get to start my opks tomorrow! My ovacue predicts that it I will ovulate on nov 10th (cd 13) I hope it's right!


----------



## JenniferAnn

Helena_Lynn said:


> I get to start my opks tomorrow! My ovacue predicts that it I will ovulate on nov 10th (cd 13) I hope it's right!

sending :dust::dust::dust:your way


----------



## jmandrews

TryinFor1 said:


> REALLY sad.
> 
> I didnt get my peak or positive OPK today. I know you can ovulate different days on clomid but I have had cramps for a couple days! I wish my OPK would turn positive!! :(
> 
> 
> Do you guys remember what days you ovulated on with your different clomid cycles?

i Ov on cd 19 last month and i think cd 14 this cycle. both months i have been on 50 mg. maybe you are ov and the OPK isn't picking it up. keep testing. maybe its later this time. FXed for you! :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

I have been having a lot of cramping these past couple of days. Has anyone else? I'm also having a lot of creamy CM.... FXed this all a good sign!


----------



## MissPx

Hi everyone!
I have just completed my first round of 50mg Clomid on days 3-7 of this cycle. I had really mild headaches but that's about it. I'm now on CD9 and I'm worried that I've had absolutely no real side effects from the Clomid and am wondering if that means it hasn't been successful.

I have had 2 previous pregnancies (1 birth, 1 molar pregnancy) and a history of erratic ovulation/cycles. Nothing at all drastic, but makes it difficult to detect OV when you're cycles are playing tricks on you! OB/GYN recommended low dose of Clomid to see if it works. 

I HATE THE WAITING GAME! I am SO not a patient person - goodness knows how I'm going to cope during the 2WW as we haven't even started the BD'ing yet!

I hope there's lots of positive stories out there,

MissPx


----------



## TryinFor1

MissPx said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have just completed my first round of 50mg Clomid on days 3-7 of this cycle. I had really mild headaches but that's about it. I'm now on CD9 and I'm worried that I've had absolutely no real side effects from the Clomid and am wondering if that means it hasn't been successful.
> 
> I have had 2 previous pregnancies (1 birth, 1 molar pregnancy) and a history of erratic ovulation/cycles. Nothing at all drastic, but makes it difficult to detect OV when you're cycles are playing tricks on you! OB/GYN recommended low dose of Clomid to see if it works.
> 
> I HATE THE WAITING GAME! I am SO not a patient person - goodness knows how I'm going to cope during the 2WW as we haven't even started the BD'ing yet!
> 
> I hope there's lots of positive stories out there,
> 
> MissPx


On my first clomid cycle I barely had any side effects and ovulated cd15. This clomid cycle, I had a few side effects and I am on cd16 still waiting for my positive OPK.


----------



## Lily7

MissP the one and only cycle I have ovulated on clomid was the cycle I didn't have any side effects at all! Nothing, not even those little twinges in my ovaries, I was thinking the same as you until I got to my scan, I told him I thought it hadn't worked again and was shocked to see my follie on the monitor! 

The other 2 times when I didn't ovulate was when I thought I had! Good luck :)


----------



## christina_r

I am brand new to Clomid. I am currently taking 50mg CD 5-9. I am on CD 7. I was very nervous about taking it because I have a hard time even finding birth control pills that I can stand the side effects of but I really have felt no different with Clomid. Actually I feel a bit better (probably just because I'm hopeful this will work). Keeping my fingers crossed this will work.


----------



## christina_r

My cycles have been very long lately (about 6 weeks) which the doctor thinks is because I have not been ovulating. Will being on Clomid shorten my cycles? Forgot to ask the doctor about this. :dohh:


----------



## JenniferAnn

MissPx said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have just completed my first round of 50mg Clomid on days 3-7 of this cycle. I had really mild headaches but that's about it. I'm now on CD9 and I'm worried that I've had absolutely no real side effects from the Clomid and am wondering if that means it hasn't been successful.
> 
> I have had 2 previous pregnancies (1 birth, 1 molar pregnancy) and a history of erratic ovulation/cycles. Nothing at all drastic, but makes it difficult to detect OV when you're cycles are playing tricks on you! OB/GYN recommended low dose of Clomid to see if it works.
> 
> I HATE THE WAITING GAME! I am SO not a patient person - goodness knows how I'm going to cope during the 2WW as we haven't even started the BD'ing yet!
> 
> I hope there's lots of positive stories out there,
> 
> MissPx

I think clomid affects most people different. for me my first cycle i took 50mg and i did get light side effects, bloating, cramps, sore boobs, hunger but i didnt ovulate.. clomid did shorten my periods to like 3 days i am normally 6 days, it make it more regular. My second cycle i took 100mg and got headaches, bloat, hunger, bad cramps, sore boobs, my third cycle 100mg all the same symptoms just add nausea waves, higer temps, bad bad stomach pains, acne, and a headache everyday.. clomid can mimik (cant spell) preg symptoms too which plays mind tricks on us.. but again some women dont get all the side effects and some take longer to show up.. good luck to you


----------



## JenniferAnn

christina_r said:


> My cycles have been very long lately (about 6 weeks) which the doctor thinks is because I have not been ovulating. Will being on Clomid shorten my cycles? Forgot to ask the doctor about this. :dohh:

Clomid did shorten mine to barley nothing, but i have heard different things on this.


----------



## jmandrews

MissPx said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have just completed my first round of 50mg Clomid on days 3-7 of this cycle. I had really mild headaches but that's about it. I'm now on CD9 and I'm worried that I've had absolutely no real side effects from the Clomid and am wondering if that means it hasn't been successful.
> 
> I have had 2 previous pregnancies (1 birth, 1 molar pregnancy) and a history of erratic ovulation/cycles. Nothing at all drastic, but makes it difficult to detect OV when you're cycles are playing tricks on you! OB/GYN recommended low dose of Clomid to see if it works.
> 
> I HATE THE WAITING GAME! I am SO not a patient person - goodness knows how I'm going to cope during the 2WW as we haven't even started the BD'ing yet!
> 
> I hope there's lots of positive stories out there,
> 
> MissPx

I still don't have any side effects really until Ovulation and i have a bit of cramping. its a little painful. Other than that i feel great. I ovulated on day 19 last cycle and day 15 this cycle so i think what you are experiencing is normal :)


----------



## jmandrews

christina_r said:


> My cycles have been very long lately (about 6 weeks) which the doctor thinks is because I have not been ovulating. Will being on Clomid shorten my cycles? Forgot to ask the doctor about this. :dohh:

it shortened my cycles and made me ov earlier. My cycles were 36 to 42 days long and AF last for about 6 day of fresh blood. now that im on clomid my cycles was 29 days last month and i believe it will be 27 to 28 days this month due to ov earlier. AF lasted only 2 days! then i had 4 days of spotting after. Good Luck!


----------



## MKHewson

So I am not on clomid, I am on femara 7.5 mg, and 1500mg of Metformin this cycle. I normally had a long cycle not ovulating until day 16-19. It appears that I did on day13-14. My fertility clinic does extensive cycle monitoring, I am very lucky blood work and ultrasound lead you through your cycle. I am surprised that it work so efficiently , I am wondering if any one else out there had metformin added and responded quicker...


----------



## wana b a mom

@TryingFor1: keep Bding and don't give up! No battle is lost as long as AF doesn't show up, right?:hugs: 

@christina_r: my doctor put me on clomid so that my cycles become shorter and so that I OV normally and in a more predictable way. So far so good... my cycles used to be between 32 and 46 days with OV on CD28 or so (very late), my last cycle was 33 days but I OV on CD19. My doctor recommended I take Clomid on CD 3-7 this cycle instead of CD5-10 to make me OV even sooner. 

@jmandrews: when do you have to start testing?


Good luck to every one out there!!! may we get our BFP soon!

:hugs:


----------



## christina_r

Thanks everyone for the information. Can always count on the people on here to get back to you quickly. Wishing us all lots of luck on our baby journey. It will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## danswifey31

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## jmandrews

wana b a mom said:


> @TryingFor1: keep Bding and don't give up! No battle is lost as long as AF doesn't show up, right?:hugs:
> 
> @christina_r: my doctor put me on clomid so that my cycles become shorter and so that I OV normally and in a more predictable way. So far so good... my cycles used to be between 32 and 46 days with OV on CD28 or so (very late), my last cycle was 33 days but I OV on CD19. My doctor recommended I take Clomid on CD 3-7 this cycle instead of CD5-10 to make me OV even sooner.
> 
> @jmandrews: when do you have to start testing?
> 
> 
> Good luck to every one out there!!! may we get our BFP soon!
> 
> :hugs:

I am testing on the 18th :) how about you?


----------



## haj624

Did majority of people find clomid shortened their cycles?


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi ladies,

cd 13 here
BD'd last night
will tomorrow and on even cycle days.

feeling lucky this month!


----------



## TryinFor1

haj624 said:


> Did majority of people find clomid shortened their cycles?

Yeah. Because it made me ovulate. So I went from a 120+ day cycle to a 27 day cycle. I am pretty sure it does it to about 99% of people.


----------



## MissPx

Thanks everyone - you've all made me feel as though I can relax a bit and just try to focus on doing all the right things!

Good luck to everyone

Px


----------



## MissPx

FitzBaby said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> cd 13 here
> BD'd last night
> will tomorrow and on even cycle days.
> 
> feeling lucky this month!

Fitzbaby - do you mind me asking if you used Clomid for your first baby? I too have a toddler and didn't need any assistance with conceiving her.

I'm just a few days behind you - good luck with the Bd'ing :wink wink:

Px


----------



## mommy and me

momma2b88 said:


> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??

DRIVES ME BLOODY BANANNAS.

Why is it that everyone thta doe snot want children just fall pregant with out even trying. And us poor souls that want it sooooo badly just get nothing.
It is soooooo frustrating.

Sorry ladies. Just needed to vent.
:dohh:


----------



## mommy and me

christina_r said:


> I am brand new to Clomid. I am currently taking 50mg CD 5-9. I am on CD 7. I was very nervous about taking it because I have a hard time even finding birth control pills that I can stand the side effects of but I really have felt no different with Clomid. Actually I feel a bit better (probably just because I'm hopeful this will work). Keeping my fingers crossed this will work.

I'm also on my 1st Clomid cycle. Im on day 8 now. lets hope it works.


----------



## Helena_

So my temps are looking like I ovulated on cd 9...wtf. isn't that too early? I thought clomid was supposed to make you ovulate at a more normal time...can anyone take a look? I didnt dtd that day (following SMEP) so I'm gonna be really bummed if I did ov that day...


----------



## jmandrews

Helena_Lynn said:


> So my temps are looking like I ovulated on cd 9...wtf. isn't that too early? I thought clomid was supposed to make you ovulate at a more normal time...can anyone take a look? I didnt dtd that day (following SMEP) so I'm gonna be really bummed if I did ov that day...

Are you temping at the same time every day??? i didn't start until day 11 because my thermometer hadn't come in the mail, but my temps were already at 98 degree and pretty much have stayed up there. I would wait to see because day 9 seems early to me. :) good luck!


----------



## whigfield

Hi girls! :hi:

I had an ultrasound on Friday which confirmed polycystic ovaries, and the sonographer said to me that I need to get put on clomid in order to conceive. It doesn't appear that I ovulate naturally either (no thermal shift, no positive OPks - ever!), but I haven't begun the process of speaking to a GP yet. I'm just wondering for UK girls what the process was in order to get put on clomid? My mother also had to take clomid to conceive both me and my brother so I'm guessing it will be a similar thing for me too. :coffee:


----------



## Helena_

jmandrews said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> So my temps are looking like I ovulated on cd 9...wtf. isn't that too early? I thought clomid was supposed to make you ovulate at a more normal time...can anyone take a look? I didnt dtd that day (following SMEP) so I'm gonna be really bummed if I did ov that day...
> 
> Are you temping at the same time every day??? i didn't start until day 11 because my thermometer hadn't come in the mail, but my temps were already at 98 degree and pretty much have stayed up there. I would wait to see because day 9 seems early to me. :) good luck!Click to expand...

My temps are all taken at 8am or i use an adjuster. Maybe clomid is playing tricks on my temps. it sure is on my body and emotions lol


----------



## totrn

So I was wondering if I could join in... I have finished my first round of clomid and am on cycle day 13 (possibly) I was spotting before AF came and was supposed to take clomid days 5-9 so the doctor said to count my spotting as day one even though I spotted for 3 days prior to AF coming full force. He said worst case scenario I took the clomid earlier than 5-9 rather than taking it late and not having it do anything. I am just waiting to Ov and seem to cry at anything... I actually cried over spilt milk.


----------



## wana b a mom

jmandrews said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> @TryingFor1: keep Bding and don't give up! No battle is lost as long as AF doesn't show up, right?:hugs:
> 
> @christina_r: my doctor put me on clomid so that my cycles become shorter and so that I OV normally and in a more predictable way. So far so good... my cycles used to be between 32 and 46 days with OV on CD28 or so (very late), my last cycle was 33 days but I OV on CD19. My doctor recommended I take Clomid on CD 3-7 this cycle instead of CD5-10 to make me OV even sooner.
> 
> @jmandrews: when do you have to start testing?
> 
> 
> Good luck to every one out there!!! may we get our BFP soon!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I am testing on the 18th :) how about you?Click to expand...

just finished my last clomid yesterday... if I OV around the 16th or 17th I should test around Nov 27th. 
Good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

I am SO bloated right now ... and emotional! Anyone else experience this? I literally started crying at a Law and Order when I was on the treadmill!


----------



## jmandrews

totrn said:


> So I was wondering if I could join in... I have finished my first round of clomid and am on cycle day 13 (possibly) I was spotting before AF came and was supposed to take clomid days 5-9 so the doctor said to count my spotting as day one even though I spotted for 3 days prior to AF coming full force. He said worst case scenario I took the clomid earlier than 5-9 rather than taking it late and not having it do anything. I am just waiting to Ov and seem to cry at anything... I actually cried over spilt milk.

i spotted like you before i started my first round and my dr told me to not count it until i had red blood... hmm aww join the club we are all emotional wrecks! i definitely am!!! :hugs:


----------



## JenniferAnn

FitzBaby said:


> I am SO bloated right now ... and emotional! Anyone else experience this? I literally started crying at a Law and Order when I was on the treadmill!

i do im like a crazy emotional basket case :)


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...af is due today but still no sign yet. I tested this morning and got a bfn my af like stomach cramps haven't been so bad but my back ones are eh. Also I keep getting that feeling like something just flowed out so I keep running to the bathroom to check. Anyone experience this and end up pregnant?


----------



## haj624

So ladies the :witch: was supposed to come yesterday and hasnt yet, so I'm officially 1 day late. I feel like shes coming though:cry: i have the cramps and the feeling that im wet or having a "flow". I tested this morning and I got :bfn::nope: How was late has it taken anyone to get a BFP after AF was due?


----------



## totrn

JenniferAnn said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> I am SO bloated right now ... and emotional! Anyone else experience this? I literally started crying at a Law and Order when I was on the treadmill!
> 
> i do im like a crazy emotional basket case :)Click to expand...

I cry at everything - and I am never a cryer


----------



## christina_r

mommy and me said:


> christina_r said:
> 
> 
> I am brand new to Clomid. I am currently taking 50mg CD 5-9. I am on CD 7. I was very nervous about taking it because I have a hard time even finding birth control pills that I can stand the side effects of but I really have felt no different with Clomid. Actually I feel a bit better (probably just because I'm hopeful this will work). Keeping my fingers crossed this will work.
> 
> I'm also on my 1st Clomid cycle. Im on day 8 now. lets hope it works.Click to expand...

fingers crossed and lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## christina_r

FitzBaby said:


> I am SO bloated right now ... and emotional! Anyone else experience this? I literally started crying at a Law and Order when I was on the treadmill!


lol.... I want to cry all the time too. I want to cry at the TV daily. I had a hard time not crying and the school's veteran's day performance last night. We just can't help it. :cry:


----------



## christina_r

mommy and me said:


> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??
> 
> DRIVES ME BLOODY BANANNAS.
> 
> Why is it that everyone thta doe snot want children just fall pregant with out even trying. And us poor souls that want it sooooo badly just get nothing.
> It is soooooo frustrating.
> 
> Sorry ladies. Just needed to vent.
> :dohh:Click to expand...

I feel like that too sometimes. I just try to tell myself God knows what he is doing. It is hard though. I had a family friend get pregnant as a teen a few weeks ago. It's hard when you want a baby so badly. :hugs:


----------



## jcorinne

I have taken 4 cycles of clomid, last round 150mg. After the 4th round I did get pregnant but turned out it was not viable. I am waiting till sat. for more blood work to see if I have to have a d&c.:cry: Trying to stay hopeful though since the clomid did finally make me ovulate. Will be trying again as soon as possible.


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JenniferAnn

jcorinne said:


> I have taken 4 cycles of clomid, last round 150mg. After the 4th round I did get pregnant but turned out it was not viable. I am waiting till sat. for more blood work to see if I have to have a d&c.:cry: Trying to stay hopeful though since the clomid did finally make me ovulate. Will be trying again as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

im sorry.. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you.


----------



## FitzBaby

Ha! Still emotional ... poor DH! And during BDing last night ... OUCH!!!! anyone else have pains?


----------



## TryinFor1

1dpo today. :)


----------



## FitzBaby

And I just looked at my ticker ... ah ha ha ha!:haha:


----------



## FitzBaby

jcorinne said:


> I have taken 4 cycles of clomid, last round 150mg. After the 4th round I did get pregnant but turned out it was not viable. I am waiting till sat. for more blood work to see if I have to have a d&c.:cry: Trying to stay hopeful though since the clomid did finally make me ovulate. Will be trying again as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

so so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

FitzBaby said:


> Ha! Still emotional ... poor DH! And during BDing last night ... OUCH!!!! anyone else have pains?

I have serious pains when I bd around ovulation because clomid makes me have really bad ovulation pain. It is like unbearable sometimes. Lol. And pushing a penis in there doesnt make it feel any better.


----------



## ksp

christina_r said:


> mommy and me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling discouraged? I feel like its never going to happen for me. I just found out my 16 year old cousin is pregnant....again.... Does this make anyone else mad??
> 
> DRIVES ME BLOODY BANANNAS.
> 
> Why is it that everyone thta doe snot want children just fall pregant with out even trying. And us poor souls that want it sooooo badly just get nothing.
> It is soooooo frustrating.
> 
> Sorry ladies. Just needed to vent.
> :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like that too sometimes. I just try to tell myself God knows what he is doing. It is hard though. I had a family friend get pregnant as a teen a few weeks ago. It's hard when you want a baby so badly. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey girls, i am in the same boat. my mate just fell pregnant. Now I am the only one that isn't pregnant. Really fustrates me, especially as I didn't ovulate on clomid this cycle. I had organised a relaxing break for me and my hubby, perfectly timed, if I had actually ovulated :-( Weird considering I ovulated during my last cycle.


----------



## ksp

JenniferAnn said:


> jcorinne said:
> 
> 
> I have taken 4 cycles of clomid, last round 150mg. After the 4th round I did get pregnant but turned out it was not viable. I am waiting till sat. for more blood work to see if I have to have a d&c.:cry: Trying to stay hopeful though since the clomid did finally make me ovulate. Will be trying again as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> im sorry.. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you.Click to expand...

:hugs:

stay positive hun...x


----------



## lucylou7

FitzBaby said:


> I am SO bloated right now ... and emotional! Anyone else experience this? I literally started crying at a Law and Order when I was on the treadmill!

Hi Hun, i cried at EVERY THING on clomid, so taken a break this month, and trying the honey and cinnimon ha Good luck and babydust! x


----------



## jmandrews

FitzBaby said:


> Ha! Still emotional ... poor DH! And during BDing last night ... OUCH!!!! anyone else have pains?

YES! I was in so much pain during Bding especially last cycle. this cycle wasn't as bad. it hurt more during Ov.


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies...ive made it to day number 2 of :af:. I havent taken an hpt since yesterday morning but I do have an appt for my gyno at 11 today because im supposed to be getting my annual. Would they do anything there that they would be able to tell if I'm pregnant? I mean if they gave me a urine test I dont know if it would work since they haven't yet but I didn't know if they would just do a sono or something.


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies...ive made it to day number 2 of :af:. I havent taken an hpt since yesterday morning but I do have an appt for my gyno at 11 today because im supposed to be getting my annual. Would they do anything there that they would be able to tell if I'm pregnant? I mean if they gave me a urine test I dont know if it would work since they haven't yet but I didn't know if they would just do a sono or something.

I have read in this forum that they won't do a sonogram unless they know for sure that you are pregnant; however, I think they must do blood tests to find out what is preventing you to getting your period; perhaps it depends on your doctor :shrug: . Is it possible that Clomid made your cycle longer? Did you get blood test on CD21 to check your progesterone levels?


----------



## JenniferAnn

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies...ive made it to day number 2 of :af:. I havent taken an hpt since yesterday morning but I do have an appt for my gyno at 11 today because im supposed to be getting my annual. Would they do anything there that they would be able to tell if I'm pregnant? I mean if they gave me a urine test I dont know if it would work since they haven't yet but I didn't know if they would just do a sono or something.

you can ask for a blood test but that is all they will do for now.. clomid made AF for me this cycle late she came 5 days late.. but hopefully she stays away with you! Good luck at dr.


----------



## momma2b88

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies...ive made it to day number 2 of :af:. I havent taken an hpt since yesterday morning but I do have an appt for my gyno at 11 today because im supposed to be getting my annual. Would they do anything there that they would be able to tell if I'm pregnant? I mean if they gave me a urine test I dont know if it would work since they haven't yet but I didn't know if they would just do a sono or something.

I'm dealing with the same thing right now. I'm not sure what they would do. Im just about to call my doc!


----------



## christina_r

momma2b88 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies...ive made it to day number 2 of :af:. I havent taken an hpt since yesterday morning but I do have an appt for my gyno at 11 today because im supposed to be getting my annual. Would they do anything there that they would be able to tell if I'm pregnant? I mean if they gave me a urine test I dont know if it would work since they haven't yet but I didn't know if they would just do a sono or something.
> 
> I'm dealing with the same thing right now. I'm not sure what they would do. Im just about to call my doc!Click to expand...

You can ask for a blood test that will check your HCG levels. It is more sensitive than a home pregnancy test. But otherwise they will just want to wait and see what happens. Good luck. I hope that this is a good sign. Do you know how many days ago you OV.


----------



## TryinFor1

2dpo!!!!

:happydance:

(I am going to do this everyday, btw. :) )


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! I have been off Clomid since Aug due to cysts, I am currently 4DPO of a non-medicated cycle. If I don't get my BFP this month I will be starting Clomid 100mg CD5-9... This will be my first dose at 100mg.. Hopefully it will work! 


haj624 ~ I had a longer LP while on Clomid.. So I would tell your doc today, but don't be suprised if :witch: comes late... Hopefully it will be a BFP though..


----------



## totrn

I posted this as a new thread but since everyone on here takes clomid I thought I'd also report here - sorry for the duplicate. 

Have any of you had clomid give you a super short LH surge. I ovulate on my own super late like day 24-30, so the doc says the eggs arent of good quality so he gave me clomid to make me Ov better this cycle. Usually I get a few days of positive OPKs - first response. I felt like I was getting ovulation side effects/pains yesterday and just felt like it was coming and took a few OPKs all day and nothing and then at 5:45 pm I got my digital smiley face (first time ever!!), and decided to later do another one to see and it was neg then and neg this morning. I was having the worst pains and backache, and felt like I was OV'ing but then I was second guessing it. Thoughts or advice please. Does clomid do this - do I go with my gut, and my temp chart is included. I have never felt pains like that, I usually get twinges not OMG this hurts . I still have a backache this morning but thats it. The disappearing smiley really threw me off. 

Sorry for rambling _ any help REALLY appreciated.


----------



## wantabby

totrn ~ I would need more temps to confirm, but it does look like you could have Ov'd on CD14.. Listen to your body & get to BD'ing just incase.. It can't hurt your chances!! :winkwink:


----------



## JenniferAnn

totrn said:


> I posted this as a new thread but since everyone on here takes clomid I thought I'd also report here - sorry for the duplicate.
> 
> Have any of you had clomid give you a super short LH surge. I ovulate on my own super late like day 24-30, so the doc says the eggs arent of good quality so he gave me clomid to make me Ov better this cycle. Usually I get a few days of positive OPKs - first response. I felt like I was getting ovulation side effects/pains yesterday and just felt like it was coming and took a few OPKs all day and nothing and then at 5:45 pm I got my digital smiley face (first time ever!!), and decided to later do another one to see and it was neg then and neg this morning. I was having the worst pains and backache, and felt like I was OV'ing but then I was second guessing it. Thoughts or advice please. Does clomid do this - do I go with my gut, and my temp chart is included. I have never felt pains like that, I usually get twinges not OMG this hurts . I still have a backache this morning but thats it. The disappearing smiley really threw me off.
> 
> Sorry for rambling _ any help REALLY appreciated.

yes this all happened to me clomid can do all of this!


----------



## ksp

totrn said:


> I posted this as a new thread but since everyone on here takes clomid I thought I'd also report here - sorry for the duplicate.
> 
> Have any of you had clomid give you a super short LH surge. I ovulate on my own super late like day 24-30, so the doc says the eggs arent of good quality so he gave me clomid to make me Ov better this cycle. Usually I get a few days of positive OPKs - first response. I felt like I was getting ovulation side effects/pains yesterday and just felt like it was coming and took a few OPKs all day and nothing and then at 5:45 pm I got my digital smiley face (first time ever!!), and decided to later do another one to see and it was neg then and neg this morning. I was having the worst pains and backache, and felt like I was OV'ing but then I was second guessing it. Thoughts or advice please. Does clomid do this - do I go with my gut, and my temp chart is included. I have never felt pains like that, I usually get twinges not OMG this hurts . I still have a backache this morning but thats it. The disappearing smiley really threw me off.
> 
> Sorry for rambling _ any help REALLY appreciated.

I had the same too. As soon as I ovulated I had really bad low back pain for at least 7 days after....Good luckx


----------



## FitzBaby

TryinFor1 said:


> 2dpo!!!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> (I am going to do this everyday, btw. :) )

ah ha ha ha

LOVE it. Officially 1 dpo (got a neg OPK today) but we still are planning on BDing cd 16, 18, and 20 ... doctor's order!


----------



## ksp

Hey Ladies I need your help!

I didn't ovulate during this cycle so I started norethistrone to induce AF. I am on day 2 of taking the tablets and I just took an OPK and it is positive! Is this a false positive due to the tablets or is really positive? Anyone experience this before? I don't know what to do? 
x


----------



## TryinFor1

I dont think that would cause a false positive.


----------



## MelodyGee

Hi everyone, I've been following some of the threads on this forum for a while now but have only just registered. I've read alot of helpful advise so I've decided to tell my story as I am due to start taking Clomid. I am 33 have been married for 10 years and have been TTC for about 3 years now, well 2 of them were me just not being careful so didn't really think much of the fact that I didn't get pregnant. A year ago myself and dh husband decided that it was time we put some proper planning into extending our family. I was in a stressful job so we thought that might be a factor. Changed that. Tried for 5 months and nothing, got my opks and used for 4/5 months and seemed like i was ovulating some months others nothing. Went to my doctor and he took my 21 day bloods when it was day 23 - got my period the following day when I'm usually strict 28 day cycle. Bloods came back with progesterone level 5. Doc said to come back day 21 and he'd do it again in the meantime my dh had semen analysis and all is well with his swimmers. CD21 got bloods taken and My doctor prescribed me 3 x months of clomid 50mg. Take 4 tablets cd1 -4 of my cycle.
This time my progesterone levels came back with level 41.

I should have started taking them on tuesday but my husband asked me to give it another month to try naturally as he isn't really happy with our doctor. 5 mins consultation and he gave me clomid.

Do doctors usually prescribe clomid so easily and is it usually only taken for 4 days and from cd 1 to 4? I'm now sorry that I listened to my husband and should have taken them 2 days ago. Now I feel like I might have wasted a month.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## TryinFor1

Take them now. I take my clomid cd3-7.

And it depends on the DR. some DRs are freaks out prescribing clomid but all it took was a 5 minute consultation for me as well. :shrug: Why is your husband mad about that though?


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm losing my clomid baby :( woke up to severe cramping and heavy bleeding this morning. Went to the doctor and the urine pregnancy test there was negative. Drew blood to check hcg levels just to be sure, but the doctor said it is most likely a miscarriage. Sad day for me.

Sorry if this is a double post for some people, I posted on the other clomid thread as well.


----------



## TryinFor1

Well, I will give you a double hug.

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

scoobydrlp said:


> I'm losing my clomid baby :( woke up to severe cramping and heavy bleeding this morning. Went to the doctor and the urine pregnancy test there was negative. Drew blood to check hcg levels just to be sure, but the doctor said it is most likely a miscarriage. Sad day for me.
> 
> Sorry if this is a double post for some people, I posted on the other clomid thread as well.

Oh Scooby ...
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## JenniferAnn

MelodyGee said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following some of the threads on this forum for a while now but have only just registered. I've read alot of helpful advise so I've decided to tell my story as I am due to start taking Clomid. I am 33 have been married for 10 years and have been TTC for about 3 years now, well 2 of them were me just not being careful so didn't really think much of the fact that I didn't get pregnant. A year ago myself and dh husband decided that it was time we put some proper planning into extending our family. I was in a stressful job so we thought that might be a factor. Changed that. Tried for 5 months and nothing, got my opks and used for 4/5 months and seemed like i was ovulating some months others nothing. Went to my doctor and he took my 21 day bloods when it was day 23 - got my period the following day when I'm usually strict 28 day cycle. Bloods came back with progesterone level 5. Doc said to come back day 21 and he'd do it again in the meantime my dh had semen analysis and all is well with his swimmers. CD21 got bloods taken and My doctor prescribed me 3 x months of clomid 50mg. Take 4 tablets cd1 -4 of my cycle.
> This time my progesterone levels came back with level 41.
> 
> I should have started taking them on tuesday but my husband asked me to give it another month to try naturally as he isn't really happy with our doctor. 5 mins consultation and he gave me clomid.
> 
> Do doctors usually prescribe clomid so easily and is it usually only taken for 4 days and from cd 1 to 4? I'm now sorry that I listened to my husband and should have taken them 2 days ago. Now I feel like I might have wasted a month.
> 
> Thanks for listening.

it all depends on the dr. mine gave me it right away too.. i tried 3 cycles and nothing, but it cant hurt to try them.. you can take them cycle day 5-9, or cycle day 3-7 it actually doesnt really matter according to my dr. i did day 5-9 the first cycle then the 2nd and 3rd cycle i did days 3-7 i started with 50mg it didnt work then i did 100mg for the next to cycles a day. You can take it now and see what happens.


----------



## TryinFor1

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/795290-surprise-click-here.html


:flower:


----------



## jcorinne

totrn said:


> I posted this as a new thread but since everyone on here takes clomid I thought I'd also report here - sorry for the duplicate.
> 
> Have any of you had clomid give you a super short LH surge. I ovulate on my own super late like day 24-30, so the doc says the eggs arent of good quality so he gave me clomid to make me Ov better this cycle. Usually I get a few days of positive OPKs - first response. I felt like I was getting ovulation side effects/pains yesterday and just felt like it was coming and took a few OPKs all day and nothing and then at 5:45 pm I got my digital smiley face (first time ever!!), and decided to later do another one to see and it was neg then and neg this morning. I was having the worst pains and backache, and felt like I was OV'ing but then I was second guessing it. Thoughts or advice please. Does clomid do this - do I go with my gut, and my temp chart is included. I have never felt pains like that, I usually get twinges not OMG this hurts . I still have a backache this morning but thats it. The disappearing smiley really threw me off.
> 
> Sorry for rambling _ any help REALLY appreciated.


Clomid gives me severe pain when OV'ing. There is alot of that OMG this hurts and alot of pressure. In the first couple of months that I was on clomid I didn't have the pain but I didn't O either. The cycles that have been painful have been the ones that my 21day progesterone showed that I had O'd. Keeping my fingers crossed for you...:thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

jcorinne said:


> totrn said:
> 
> 
> I posted this as a new thread but since everyone on here takes clomid I thought I'd also report here - sorry for the duplicate.
> 
> Have any of you had clomid give you a super short LH surge. I ovulate on my own super late like day 24-30, so the doc says the eggs arent of good quality so he gave me clomid to make me Ov better this cycle. Usually I get a few days of positive OPKs - first response. I felt like I was getting ovulation side effects/pains yesterday and just felt like it was coming and took a few OPKs all day and nothing and then at 5:45 pm I got my digital smiley face (first time ever!!), and decided to later do another one to see and it was neg then and neg this morning. I was having the worst pains and backache, and felt like I was OV'ing but then I was second guessing it. Thoughts or advice please. Does clomid do this - do I go with my gut, and my temp chart is included. I have never felt pains like that, I usually get twinges not OMG this hurts . I still have a backache this morning but thats it. The disappearing smiley really threw me off.
> 
> Sorry for rambling _ any help REALLY appreciated.
> 
> 
> Clomid gives me severe pain when OV'ing. There is alot of that OMG this hurts and alot of pressure. In the first couple of months that I was on clomid I didn't have the pain but I didn't O either. The cycles that have been painful have been the ones that my 21day progesterone showed that I had O'd. Keeping my fingers crossed for you...:thumbup:Click to expand...



I get awful pains also. It makes ovulation BD so hard but so amazing as the same time!


----------



## FitzBaby

MelodyGee said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following some of the threads on this forum for a while now but have only just registered. I've read alot of helpful advise so I've decided to tell my story as I am due to start taking Clomid. I am 33 have been married for 10 years and have been TTC for about 3 years now, well 2 of them were me just not being careful so didn't really think much of the fact that I didn't get pregnant. A year ago myself and dh husband decided that it was time we put some proper planning into extending our family. I was in a stressful job so we thought that might be a factor. Changed that. Tried for 5 months and nothing, got my opks and used for 4/5 months and seemed like i was ovulating some months others nothing. Went to my doctor and he took my 21 day bloods when it was day 23 - got my period the following day when I'm usually strict 28 day cycle. Bloods came back with progesterone level 5. Doc said to come back day 21 and he'd do it again in the meantime my dh had semen analysis and all is well with his swimmers. CD21 got bloods taken and My doctor prescribed me 3 x months of clomid 50mg. Take 4 tablets cd1 -4 of my cycle.
> This time my progesterone levels came back with level 41.
> 
> I should have started taking them on tuesday but my husband asked me to give it another month to try naturally as he isn't really happy with our doctor. 5 mins consultation and he gave me clomid.
> 
> Do doctors usually prescribe clomid so easily and is it usually only taken for 4 days and from cd 1 to 4? I'm now sorry that I listened to my husband and should have taken them 2 days ago. Now I feel like I might have wasted a month.
> 
> Thanks for listening.

I actually didn't even go in to see my doc, he prescribe it over the phone to me. If that helps!


----------



## wana b a mom

scoobydrlp said:


> I'm losing my clomid baby :( woke up to severe cramping and heavy bleeding this morning. Went to the doctor and the urine pregnancy test there was negative. Drew blood to check hcg levels just to be sure, but the doctor said it is most likely a miscarriage. Sad day for me.
> 
> Sorry if this is a double post for some people, I posted on the other clomid thread as well.

Oh no! :nope::nope::nope: I am so sorry :cry::cry::cry: 
what did the doctor say it may have been the cause?

:cry:


----------



## scoobydrlp

wana b a mom said:


> Oh no! :nope::nope::nope: I am so sorry :cry::cry::cry:
> what did the doctor say it may have been the cause?
> 
> :cry:



He said most of the time it's due to chromosomal defect, and there's nothing you can do to prevent it.


----------



## Lisa92881

scoobydrlp said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! :nope::nope::nope: I am so sorry :cry::cry::cry:
> what did the doctor say it may have been the cause?
> 
> :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> He said most of the time it's due to chromosomal defect, and there's nothing you can do to prevent it.Click to expand...

So sorry. Lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

scoobydrlp said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! :nope::nope::nope: I am so sorry :cry::cry::cry:
> what did the doctor say it may have been the cause?
> 
> :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> He said most of the time it's due to chromosomal defect, and there's nothing you can do to prevent it.Click to expand...

I am sorry hun. Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: We are here for you!!


----------



## wana b a mom

Helena_Lynn said:


> I get to start my opks tomorrow! My ovacue predicts that it I will ovulate on nov 10th (cd 13) I hope it's right!

How is it going? any signs of OV?


----------



## wana b a mom

Lisa92881, your chart is not showing OV yet... how are you feeling?

haj624: where are you? haven't seen you around. Hope everything is fine:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

christina_r said:


> mommy and me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christina_r said:
> 
> 
> I am brand new to Clomid. I am currently taking 50mg CD 5-9. I am on CD 7. I was very nervous about taking it because I have a hard time even finding birth control pills that I can stand the side effects of but I really have felt no different with Clomid. Actually I feel a bit better (probably just because I'm hopeful this will work). Keeping my fingers crossed this will work.
> 
> I'm also on my 1st Clomid cycle. Im on day 8 now. lets hope it works.Click to expand...
> 
> fingers crossed and lots of :dust::dust:Click to expand...

We are almost on the same cycle days. How are you feeling?


----------



## Lily7

so sorry scooby :(


----------



## Lisa92881

wana b a mom said:


> Lisa92881, your chart is not showing OV yet... how are you feeling?
> 
> haj624: where are you? haven't seen you around. Hope everything is fine:hugs:

Nope, I don't suspect it will this cycle. :nope: Was hoping to be on Clomid by now, after taking provera to bring on AF and having my hsg on 10/31. But the hsg found a polyp which I need surgery to have removed. So everything is kind of on hold until that gets taken care of. :(


----------



## Helena_

I haven't been here for a bit. So sorry scooby :hugs:


On cd 14 and still no pos opk but a temp dip this morning and achey boobs. I've been in a kind of funk lately and starting to doubt that clomid will work.

where is everyone else in their cycle?


----------



## jmandrews

It's still early! Hope u get ur +OPK soon! FXed! I am 7dpo and my temps have been looking good so far :) testing in a week!


----------



## Helena_

when did everyone ovulate?


----------



## Helena_

jmandrews said:


> It's still early! Hope u get ur +OPK soon! FXed! I am 7dpo and my temps have been looking good so far :) testing in a week!

good luck!!


----------



## jmandrews

Helena_Lynn said:


> when did everyone ovulate?

I did on cd 15 this cycle but last month I didn't until the 19th.


----------



## ksp

scoobydrlp said:


> I'm losing my clomid baby :( woke up to severe cramping and heavy bleeding this morning. Went to the doctor and the urine pregnancy test there was negative. Drew blood to check hcg levels just to be sure, but the doctor said it is most likely a miscarriage. Sad day for me.
> 
> Sorry if this is a double post for some people, I posted on the other clomid thread as well.

:hugs: thinking of you..x


----------



## ksp

TryinFor1 said:


> I dont think that would cause a false positive.

that's what I thought but decided to carry on with the tablets. My other half was too streesed for :sex:


----------



## wana b a mom

Lisa92881 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> Lisa92881, your chart is not showing OV yet... how are you feeling?
> 
> haj624: where are you? haven't seen you around. Hope everything is fine:hugs:
> 
> Nope, I don't suspect it will this cycle. :nope: Was hoping to be on Clomid by now, after taking provera to bring on AF and having my hsg on 10/31. But the hsg found a polyp which I need surgery to have removed. So everything is kind of on hold until that gets taken care of. :(Click to expand...

well, at least they found it on time, before you started clomid. Do you have any idea as of when you will have surgery?


----------



## wana b a mom

Helena_Lynn said:


> I haven't been here for a bit. So sorry scooby :hugs:
> 
> 
> On cd 14 and still no pos opk but a temp dip this morning and achey boobs. I've been in a kind of funk lately and starting to doubt that clomid will work.
> 
> where is everyone else in their cycle?

it's still early. Good luck!!


----------



## Nicmama4

This is the first time I have posts on this site, I hope I'm putting this in the right place!

Hubby and I have just decided to try for #4. I have PCOS and have really irregular cycles, haven't had AF on my own for about a year. My oldest was a surprise (hadn't even been diagnosed yet) 2 years later I took metformin to conceive my son and it work on the first cycle (had very low progesterone and needed injections) and about 3 years ago got preg with my little guy after losing about 20 pounds using a low carb diet (once again low prog and injections)

So...now we are trying for our 4th and last, since I haven't been cycling regularly, my doc said she'll let me try clomid and I'm going to ask if I can try met with it since it's worked for me before. 

Nervous and excited and hoping it works right away! I know it may very well take a few cycles though and I'm up for it! I'm assuming I'll be taking 50 mg to start, and I believe doc said days 5-9. Has anyone used robitussin with success (to thin cervical mucous?)


----------



## Helena_

So I think yesterday was ovulation day. Like I said I had a dip and then a rise this morning. My ovacue confirmed ovulation for yesterday and just by chance I decided to throw out my every other day bd schedule and because of that dtd 2 days before ovulation the day before and the day of and we will again tonight. Really hoping that yesterday was ovulation. I've been having cramps and twinges on and off for the past few days (since cd 10 according to my chart) but only on my left side and yesterday I had pretty bad cramps on that side...so maybe I'll be a lefty ovulator this month! Can anyone peek at my chart and tell me what they think?


----------



## Lisa92881

wana b a mom said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> Lisa92881, your chart is not showing OV yet... how are you feeling?
> 
> haj624: where are you? haven't seen you around. Hope everything is fine:hugs:
> 
> Nope, I don't suspect it will this cycle. :nope: Was hoping to be on Clomid by now, after taking provera to bring on AF and having my hsg on 10/31. But the hsg found a polyp which I need surgery to have removed. So everything is kind of on hold until that gets taken care of. :(Click to expand...
> 
> well, at least they found it on time, before you started clomid. Do you have any idea as of when you will have surgery?Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm trying to remember that everything happens for a reason, and this all needs to be taken care of before anything else! Not sure when surgery will be. I have an appt Wednesday to discuss my next steps so hopefully will schedule it then. I see that you're also from MA-have we already talked about this? Lol


----------



## hopefaithcj

:hi:

Hi girls, 

Hope you don't mind if I tag onto this thread. I'm just back from FS and she has prescribed me Provera, Clomid and Metformin. Was on Clomid a few years back, but had no monitoring and no support. Really pleased with this FS, she was on the ball and i'll be monitored this time. Feel alot more positive :thumbup:

Anyone had success or tips with Clomid and Metformin combo? Ihave heard that Clomid will dry up CM ( read this after doing my own research since first FS was a cowboy aparently! ). I have heard some women taking Robitussin around ov time to increase CM?

Good luck to everyone!!

:dust:


----------



## wana b a mom

Lisa92881 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> Lisa92881, your chart is not showing OV yet... how are you feeling?
> 
> haj624: where are you? haven't seen you around. Hope everything is fine:hugs:
> 
> Nope, I don't suspect it will this cycle. :nope: Was hoping to be on Clomid by now, after taking provera to bring on AF and having my hsg on 10/31. But the hsg found a polyp which I need surgery to have removed. So everything is kind of on hold until that gets taken care of. :(Click to expand...
> 
> well, at least they found it on time, before you started clomid. Do you have any idea as of when you will have surgery?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm trying to remember that everything happens for a reason, and this all needs to be taken care of before anything else! Not sure when surgery will be. I have an appt Wednesday to discuss my next steps so hopefully will schedule it then. I see that you're also from MA-have we already talked about this? LolClick to expand...

everything does happen for a reason. Hang in there and fingers crossed for you!:hugs:
We just moved to Quincy. How about you?


----------



## wana b a mom

Helena_Lynn said:


> So I think yesterday was ovulation day. Like I said I had a dip and then a rise this morning. My ovacue confirmed ovulation for yesterday and just by chance I decided to throw out my every other day bd schedule and because of that dtd 2 days before ovulation the day before and the day of and we will again tonight. Really hoping that yesterday was ovulation. I've been having cramps and twinges on and off for the past few days (since cd 10 according to my chart) but only on my left side and yesterday I had pretty bad cramps on that side...so maybe I'll be a lefty ovulator this month! Can anyone peek at my chart and tell me what they think?

I think you are doing a good job :thumbup: I do think you OV maybe on CD14. Hope your temps stay up!
good luck!!!!:hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

8dpo BFN. Shocked? Not so much. Lol. Still plenty of time!


----------



## Helena_

grumbles...temps are all over the place! Maybe ov didn't happen... So I have my script for provera and 100 mg of clomid as well as 500 mg (once a day) for met. At what point without af would you say that clomid was a failure and take the provera? My doctor wants me to wait 2 weeks from expected af and then take provera but that means ovulation would happen around christmas time and we will not be able to dtd (probably not even track ovulation) so it would be a wasted cycle. I kind of want to start it like next week if my temps don't start rising. Thoughts?


----------



## Helena_

you know, I wonder. I had ridiculously high temps in the beginning of my cycle (have never had them that high and thinking it's a result of clomid. Maybe ff isn't picking up on ovulation because of the high temps. Maybe I should try and make a seperate chart without the high temps


UPDATE: ok, I was wrong. lol


----------



## FitzBaby

O MY GOD ... HOLY SORE BOOBS!!!! Anyone else have this as a side effect?


----------



## mommy2be1003

Just joining as i will be starting clomid next cycle when AF comes. Been trying since mar and was diagnosed with pcos in august.... do you girls have any advice?


----------



## kcoennen

Hey ladies - I have a question. Once you take clomid, and it "jump starts" you, after you stop clomid, will you keep ovulating? Or will you always need something like clomid to ovulate? My dr just called today to tell me my blood work confirmed that I am not ovulating, so I'm going to see her on Monday to discuss what to do next.


----------



## jmandrews

Testing tomorrow!!! FXed!!!! so incredibly nervous! this is going to be a long long day :(


----------



## wana b a mom

FitzBaby said:


> O MY GOD ... HOLY SORE BOOBS!!!! Anyone else have this as a side effect?

same here last cycle. This cycle nothing... no LH surge rither. I winder if Clomid is working for me this cycle


----------



## wana b a mom

jmandrews said:


> Testing tomorrow!!! FXed!!!! so incredibly nervous! this is going to be a long long day :(

good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!! fingers crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies, I apologize I've been Mia for the past week especially where I left off. I went to the doctor last week and he did a blood test. This weekend my mom got married so it was hectic to get on here. Monday rolled around and I was waiting to get my results back. I was 6 days late with my hopes extremely high bc I've never been this late and the witch showed her face. So I've been pretty down and out the past few days and have kept to myself. But I'm back...feeling a little better, and taking my second round of clomid. Tonight I'll take some time to catch up on everyone.


----------



## Lisa92881

Welcome back haj. Sorry the witch tricked you and got your hopes up. :hugs: Onto next cycle!


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> Testing tomorrow!!! FXed!!!! so incredibly nervous! this is going to be a long long day :(

Good luck babe!!! FX'd for you!!!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

wana b a mom said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> O MY GOD ... HOLY SORE BOOBS!!!! Anyone else have this as a side effect?
> 
> same here last cycle. This cycle nothing... no LH surge rither. I winder if Clomid is working for me this cycleClick to expand...

I'm gonna be super pissed if Clomid is messing with me like this. I have awful sore boobs, a "butterfly" feeling in my abdomen, and kinda dizzy at times. 

I tested today (WAY too early) and of course :bfn:


----------



## TryinFor1

FitzBaby said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> O MY GOD ... HOLY SORE BOOBS!!!! Anyone else have this as a side effect?
> 
> same here last cycle. This cycle nothing... no LH surge rither. I winder if Clomid is working for me this cycleClick to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna be super pissed if Clomid is messing with me like this. I have awful sore boobs, a "butterfly" feeling in my abdomen, and kinda dizzy at times.
> 
> I tested today (WAY too early) and of course :bfn:Click to expand...

My boobs hurt also, started today really. and I was cramping all last night and some this morning. And had a dizzy spell last night. Hoping it was implantation. I am testing again tomorrow, 10dpo. Lol Hopefully we both get our bfps!


----------



## haj624

Thanks!! I missed everyone:hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

TryinFor1 said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> O MY GOD ... HOLY SORE BOOBS!!!! Anyone else have this as a side effect?
> 
> same here last cycle. This cycle nothing... no LH surge rither. I winder if Clomid is working for me this cycleClick to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna be super pissed if Clomid is messing with me like this. I have awful sore boobs, a "butterfly" feeling in my abdomen, and kinda dizzy at times.
> 
> I tested today (WAY too early) and of course :bfn:Click to expand...
> 
> My boobs hurt also, started today really. and I was cramping all last night and some this morning. And had a dizzy spell last night. Hoping it was implantation. I am testing again tomorrow, 10dpo. Lol Hopefully we both get our bfps!Click to expand...

I'm going to be anxious to hear how it goes for you tomorrow!


----------



## TryinFor1

ME TOO! GOD I just pray to him that this is it. I really do. I did all I could do. I tried so hard this cycle. Lol.


----------



## KateLisbeth

I am brand new to this site so please bare with me. My DH and I are TTC and I recently have been given Provera and Clomid. I have had PCOS for over 10 years. Needless to say I don't have a regular AF. I finished my 5 Prover and tomorrow I am suppose to take my first Clomid. I am nervous and excited. I was wondering if there is anyone else in this situation. And those of you who have been in a similar situation, how sucessful were you with Clomid? Any wisdom you can shed on this subject is greatly appreciated!
:flower:


----------



## jmandrews

Got my :bfp:!!!! yay clomid baby! thanks for all of your support!. you ladies are amazing and i look forward to you all getting your BFPs asap! :hugs:


----------



## FitzBaby

jmandrews said:


> Got my :bfp:!!!! yay clomid baby! thanks for all of your support!. you ladies are amazing and i look forward to you all getting your BFPs asap! :hugs:

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MANY MANY congrats!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

What kind of symptoms did you have?


----------



## jmandrews

FitzBaby said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp:!!!! yay clomid baby! thanks for all of your support!. you ladies are amazing and i look forward to you all getting your BFPs asap! :hugs:
> 
> AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MANY MANY congrats!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What kind of symptoms did you have?Click to expand...

Honestly not much. I had super dry mouth and a little more cm than usual. the main thing is that i have had lower abdominal pain. like right where my uterus is. it is super sore. Other than that i could def mistake this for AF symptoms thats why i am so surprised! I REALLY HOPE YOU ARE NEXT!!!! FX'd!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

jmandrews said:


> Got my :bfp:!!!! yay clomid baby! thanks for all of your support!. you ladies are amazing and i look forward to you all getting your BFPs asap! :hugs:

yyyyyyyeeeeeeeessssssssss!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats!!!!! that is so wonderful!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations!


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies, I apologize I've been Mia for the past week especially where I left off. I went to the doctor last week and he did a blood test. This weekend my mom got married so it was hectic to get on here. Monday rolled around and I was waiting to get my results back. I was 6 days late with my hopes extremely high bc I've never been this late and the witch showed her face. So I've been pretty down and out the past few days and have kept to myself. But I'm back...feeling a little better, and taking my second round of clomid. Tonight I'll take some time to catch up on everyone.

 :hi: 
I am sorry last cycle wasn't it, but chin up girl, it will happen soon, you'll see :hugs: when do you get your blood test back? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

kcoennen said:


> Hey ladies - I have a question. Once you take clomid, and it "jump starts" you, after you stop clomid, will you keep ovulating? Or will you always need something like clomid to ovulate? My dr just called today to tell me my blood work confirmed that I am not ovulating, so I'm going to see her on Monday to discuss what to do next.

I don't know for sure, but I want to say that if Clomid helps you OV, once you stop it you may go back to where you started... Like I am taking it to increase my progesterone therefore, to make me ovulate. I think if I stop it, my progesterone will drop again and I won't OV.


----------



## wana b a mom

FitzBaby said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> O MY GOD ... HOLY SORE BOOBS!!!! Anyone else have this as a side effect?
> 
> same here last cycle. This cycle nothing... no LH surge rither. I winder if Clomid is working for me this cycleClick to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna be super pissed if Clomid is messing with me like this. I have awful sore boobs, a "butterfly" feeling in my abdomen, and kinda dizzy at times.
> 
> I tested today (WAY too early) and of course :bfn:Click to expand...

the symptoms sounds promising! maybe in a couple of days you will get your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## TryinFor1

10dpo BFN.


:cry:


----------



## wana b a mom

TryinFor1 said:


> 10dpo BFN.
> 
> 
> :cry:

wait a couple of days and test again. I have heard 10dpo may be too soon to test for some women. Good luck!!


----------



## Jai Me

Hello Ladies, 
I am a New to BnB, I was just started on my first round of Clomid 50mg cycle 5-9, I finished Wednesday. I had my period, but since then I have been spotting, it's now CD 11 and I am still spotting. I have not charted, 
and have not used an OPKs so far this cycle. I have been TTC since Sept 2010, and have very irregular cycles. So my Doc started me on Provera prior to the Clomid to induce my cycle. soooooooooo I was curious, I have been spotting, ever since the day I thought I ended my period last Saturday. Today I am feeling real crampy, not painful, but crampy. Strange, I hope this makes sense, have anyone else experienced the spotting and or cramps??
Any advice would be of great help. :flower:
Thank you
JaiMe


----------



## TryinFor1

I have never heard of this happening before, personally. It doesnt make me spot between AF ending and ovulation but it sounds like a potential problem. Have you called your DR?


----------



## Jai Me

TryinFor1 said:


> I have never heard of this happening before, personally. It doesnt make me spot between AF ending and ovulation but it sounds like a potential problem. Have you called your DR?

I just called and left a message with her staff, but since it's Friday late in the day, I am not expecting a call from her until Monday.


----------



## FitzBaby

TryinFor1 said:


> 10dpo BFN.
> 
> 
> :cry:

Me too ... (9dpo)


----------



## Lisa92881

FitzBaby said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo BFN.
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Me too ... (9dpo)Click to expand...

Still early girls!! :hugs: Chin up!!


----------



## jcorinne

jmandrews said:


> Got my :bfp:!!!! yay clomid baby! thanks for all of your support!. you ladies are amazing and i look forward to you all getting your BFPs asap! :hugs:

Congratulations!! :hugs: So happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## hunnybunny29

Hey ya'll!

Just started Clomid today cycle days 3-7. Really nervous about it
Anyone had an success with getting pregnant the first time on it?
Also, I can't swallow pills so i crushed it..that should be fine right?


----------



## TryinFor1

hunnybunny29 said:


> Hey ya'll!
> 
> Just started Clomid today cycle days 3-7. Really nervous about it
> Anyone had an success with getting pregnant the first time on it?
> Also, I can't swallow pills so i crushed it..that should be fine right?

Well, it has made me ovulate, so it did its job, but not bfp yet.

I also think that crushing it up is fine. :)


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies,
I have been stalking a bit, do you mind if I join?

I am 37, DH is 41, TTC since April. Came off the BCP in March, and periods have been irregular ever since. I have had some crazy short cycles, so I know I am not ovulating all the time. My job is also stressful, I teach special ed. I just had a full lab work up done, and my Prolactin level is a bit high(norm is 3-20, mine was 35). My OB put me on Clomid because of my messed up cycles and I didn't ovulate last cycle, either. DH got a SA done, and he has sperm issues.

I am a little nervous, tomorrow is day 1 of Clomid, I am doing CD 3-7. Should I be taking Mucinex right now, to help with CM? Any other suggestions?

Looking forward to seeing you ladies get some BFP's and hope there is one soon for me, too!


----------



## jmandrews

wendyk1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have been stalking a bit, do you mind if I join?
> 
> I am 37, DH is 41, TTC since April. Came off the BCP in March, and periods have been irregular ever since. I have had some crazy short cycles, so I know I am not ovulating all the time. My job is also stressful, I teach special ed. I just had a full lab work up done, and my Prolactin level is a bit high(norm is 3-20, mine was 35). My OB put me on Clomid because of my messed up cycles and I didn't ovulate last cycle, either. DH got a SA done, and he has sperm issues.
> 
> I am a little nervous, tomorrow is day 1 of Clomid, I am doing CD 3-7. Should I be taking Mucinex right now, to help with CM? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you ladies get some BFP's and hope there is one soon for me, too!

Welcome! FX'd for you! :) i used preseed. and there is a thread i am in called honey and cinnamon babies! you should join. you take a spoon full of honey and sprinkle cinnamon on top and take that once a day. It is supposed to help with blood flow and very good for you. A few have gotten BFPs for the first time after trying this and they have been ttc for a year or more. Its worth a shot :) i did it for half this month and i got my BFP! not sure if thats why, but those two things helped me. good luck:happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

wendyk1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have been stalking a bit, do you mind if I join?
> 
> I am 37, DH is 41, TTC since April. Came off the BCP in March, and periods have been irregular ever since. I have had some crazy short cycles, so I know I am not ovulating all the time. My job is also stressful, I teach special ed. I just had a full lab work up done, and my Prolactin level is a bit high(norm is 3-20, mine was 35). My OB put me on Clomid because of my messed up cycles and I didn't ovulate last cycle, either. DH got a SA done, and he has sperm issues.
> 
> I am a little nervous, tomorrow is day 1 of Clomid, I am doing CD 3-7. Should I be taking Mucinex right now, to help with CM? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you ladies get some BFP's and hope there is one soon for me, too!

Welcome!! What age do you teach? I also work in special ed, I'm an SLP. :)


----------



## CanadianMaple

Just a quick question to you all. I'm not on clomid yet, but my CD bloodwork showed low estrogen, testosterone and high prolactin, plus my LH/FSH ratio is 2:1. Waiting for my appt with the specialist. Ultrasound on my ovaries will be in a week in a half.

I'm guessing this will be their first step?


----------



## haj624

jmandrews said:


> Got my :bfp:!!!! yay clomid baby! thanks for all of your support!. you ladies are amazing and i look forward to you all getting your BFPs asap! :hugs:

Thats so amazing hun!! What did you do differently this cycle?


----------



## wendyk1

Lisa92881 said:


> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I have been stalking a bit, do you mind if I join?
> 
> I am 37, DH is 41, TTC since April. Came off the BCP in March, and periods have been irregular ever since. I have had some crazy short cycles, so I know I am not ovulating all the time. My job is also stressful, I teach special ed. I just had a full lab work up done, and my Prolactin level is a bit high(norm is 3-20, mine was 35). My OB put me on Clomid because of my messed up cycles and I didn't ovulate last cycle, either. DH got a SA done, and he has sperm issues.
> 
> I am a little nervous, tomorrow is day 1 of Clomid, I am doing CD 3-7. Should I be taking Mucinex right now, to help with CM? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you ladies get some BFP's and hope there is one soon for me, too!
> 
> Welcome!! What age do you teach? I also work in special ed, I'm an SLP. :)Click to expand...

Hi Lisa,
I work with high functioning kids with autism, grades K-3. I like my job but one of my kids has major behaviors and it's exhausting. I know that's part of the reason why we can't conceive, as I am stressed a lot. Hope Clomid helps! I started today. It's nice to have you guys to chat with!


----------



## jmandrews

haj624 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp:!!!! yay clomid baby! thanks for all of your support!. you ladies are amazing and i look forward to you all getting your BFPs asap! :hugs:
> 
> Thats so amazing hun!! What did you do differently this cycle?Click to expand...

Thanks! I used preseed, began temping, and started taking a tablespoon of honey with a sprinkle of cinnimon :)


----------



## kel3639

Hey Ladies!! I'm a newbie to clomid! I'm on my 4th pill out of 10 of 10mg of provera to induce my period. once I start my period I'll be taking 50mg of clomid CD 5-9! Doc said ovulation should take place around cd 14. I'm starting clomid because I don't ovulate. My progesterone is out of wack and always SUPER low, a 1.1 last time bloods were done on cd 23. 

Wondering if it works?! 

-Kelly


----------



## haj624

jmandrews said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp:!!!! yay clomid baby! thanks for all of your support!. you ladies are amazing and i look forward to you all getting your BFPs asap! :hugs:
> 
> Thats so amazing hun!! What did you do differently this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I used preseed, began temping, and started taking a tablespoon of honey with a sprinkle of cinnimon :)Click to expand...

I used preseed last cycle but im trying the h&c this cycle! hopefully thats the missing ingredient!!


----------



## Helena_

I think I may try honey and cinnamon! Just a spoonful each day?


----------



## jmandrews

Ok!!! yes thats all :) spoonful of honey with cinnamon sprinkled on top


----------



## Helena_

I think I'll just go back to royal jelly. I was taking it but hated how sweet it was so I'll just take the freeze dried pill form! Maybe add cinnamon supplements to that


----------



## Helena_

is it ok to take cinnamon with metformin?

Where is the cinnamon thread?


----------



## jmandrews

um im not sure about that... but heres the link to the thread :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/764276-honey-cinnamon-babies-making.html


----------



## Jai Me

Good Morning Ladies, 
I wanted to add another post, I posted to this forum on Friday 11/18 to see if anyone else had had spotting after AF ended while taking Clomid, I started my first round of Clomid 50mg this cycle, and ever since my AF ended, I have had some dark brown spotting. I was also put on Provera prior to the Clomid to induce my cycle. My cycles are very irregular, and we have been TTC since Sept 2010. Well.....today I got a call back from my doctor. She said that it's not common to have the spotting for so long, but it shows that my hormones are out of whack and that I still can ovulate even when having the spotting. She thinks that the Clomid will help regulate my cycle, and that this might only have happened this cyle. So we will see if I get the BFP the first week of December or if I am calling to get a refill of the Clomid.............Let the 2WW begin


----------



## TryinFor1

AF showed today. onto month 7, 3rd clomid cycle.


----------



## Lisa92881

TryinFor1 said:


> AF showed today. onto month 7, 3rd clomid cycle.

Lots of :hugs: - our turn is SOON!!! xo


----------



## kcoennen

Ok ladies - I am beginning my clomid adventure this month. Today is CD32 for me, usually I get AF on CD33. I will be taking clomid CD 5-9. I will also be getting an HSG test and blood work done 3 times. Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

TryinFor1 said:


> AF showed today. onto month 7, 3rd clomid cycle.

oh noooo :nope:
but I am with Lisa: we are next!!!!:flower: chin up!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

kcoennen said:


> Ok ladies - I am beginning my clomid adventure this month. Today is CD32 for me, usually I get AF on CD33. I will be taking clomid CD 5-9. I will also be getting an HSG test and blood work done 3 times. Good luck to everyone!!!!

good luck!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

Helena_Lynn said:


> I think I'll just go back to royal jelly. I was taking it but hated how sweet it was so I'll just take the freeze dried pill form! Maybe add cinnamon supplements to that

I have read (somewhere in B&B) that some ladies take Royal Jelly. How does that work?
I think I am going to start taking honey and cinnamon. I wonder what type of honey?:shrug:


----------



## FitzBaby

Well count me out for this month. And man did I feel like it was my month. Started spotting on cd 25. Full blown AF isn't here yet but the spotting on that day is pretty typical for me. So on to a Christmas BFP!


----------



## haj624

Helena_Lynn said:


> is it ok to take cinnamon with metformin?
> 
> Where is the cinnamon thread?

Why wouldnt you be able to take cinnamon with metphormin?


----------



## 30andready4

Hi ladies! I'm a Clomid gal right now and thought I'd follow y'all as well as my other thread! This is my third cycle of clomid. 
1st- 50mg CD 2-6, ovulated, BFN
2nd- 50mg CD 2-6, ovulated, BFN
3rd- 100mg CD 4-8, hoping for a BFP for Christmas...

I have to say, that second cycle of Clomid gave me soooooo many symptoms post-O... I hope the higher dose doesn't ADD to any of that!

Any experience to the contrary? (please say no! lol)

Good luck to you all! Sending you all some baby dust!


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies!! Well I'm CD10 and i went for my follicle check today. I had one follicle and it was 26mm Is that good? I had two last time but they were 18mm and 21cm at cd11. So I'm hoping this one will be a keeper. The dr told me I'll be O anytime...so i walked in the door from the doctor and !! lol. fxd!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies :)

I am back trying for another child, my first is almost
10 months old now. He was conceived on my 2nd
clomid/IUI cycle. It was 50mg days 3-7. We have male
factor of motility issues, and as far as I knew no issues
although they did think they may have noticed a polyp
right before pregnancy but obviously it didn't stop the
implantation!
So I just began taking 50mg again for days 3-7, had two
good follies and naturally surged this morning (detected
by bloodwork). I go in tomorrow AM for IUI, and if all goes
well I may just get a bfp for an early Xmas present!!!

Forgot to mention that I am still BFing my son but my doc isn't worried as all systems are go. I am too excited, but I know I should get some rest to be in the best shape for this to take.

Wish me luck that AF doesn't show by Dec 8


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh and Haj624,
I got pregnant on a 31mm last time. Clomid can do that,
and don't let them convince you large ones are no good.
Mine are always large and ovulate without issue no trigger
needed. Their ideal size not everyone fits into, hmm
sounds like a 'jeans made for real women commercial' lol. :)


----------



## Helena_

haj624 said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> is it ok to take cinnamon with metformin?
> 
> Where is the cinnamon thread?
> 
> Why wouldnt you be able to take cinnamon with metphormin?Click to expand...

I have no idea. I couldn't find anything about it online so I figured it was ok. Actually if I was just eating cinnamon I wouldn't think twice. I guess using something for ttc makes me second guess everything haha


----------



## Helena_

wana b a mom said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll just go back to royal jelly. I was taking it but hated how sweet it was so I'll just take the freeze dried pill form! Maybe add cinnamon supplements to that
> 
> I have read (somewhere in B&B) that some ladies take Royal Jelly. How does that work?
> I think I am going to start taking honey and cinnamon. I wonder what type of honey?:shrug:Click to expand...

I think they.just take regular honey. I get royal jelly in honey. Royal jelly is what's given to the queen bee to produce lots of good eggs. Many women have had really great results with it


----------



## Lisa92881

haj624 said:


> Hi ladies!! Well I'm CD10 and i went for my follicle check today. I had one follicle and it was 26mm Is that good? I had two last time but they were 18mm and 21cm at cd11. So I'm hoping this one will be a keeper. The dr told me I'll be O anytime...so i walked in the door from the doctor and !! lol. fxd!!

Yeahhh!! Sounds like perfect timing!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Update, got my IUI today. Last night was hell for me as I
woke up with terrible ovulation pain and cramping at 4 AM.

Anyone else experience really bad O pains on clomid??? It
was almost like gas pains but in the uterus and overies. I
don't remember this from before last time using it.

My son was also up ever two hours most of the night due
to his teething issues, poor guy :(
Here's hoping to this first try for baby #2 taking!!!
Husband's sample 47 mil motile, good as it gets, my
lining is nice and thick, nothing in the way :)


----------



## Lily7

Hi girls, I haven't posted on this thread in ages but have been keeping updated with it! I see a lot of new names, so Hi and welcome :)

Well I am on my 4th round of clomid and going in for my scan on Friday which will be cd11. I am not feeling too positive and don't feel like it is going to work, I am on 150 mg this time and they aren't prepared to let me go any higher :(


----------



## everhopeful

Hi ladies,

Does anyone know how many rounds of clomid you are allowed to take? I fell pregnant on my 2nd round with my son a few years ago, and then I fell pregnant on my second round again a few months ago but sadly it ended in a mc. I am now back on clomid but wondering how many goes he will let me have. I also only have one tube and I only normally ovulate in one side with good sized egg so every other round is normally a no go!
How long have you been on it? Oh, I am on 100mg day 2-6 - not sure if that makes any difference?

Thanks
Kim, xx


----------



## TryinFor1

Hopeful42nd said:


> Update, got my IUI today. Last night was hell for me as I
> woke up with terrible ovulation pain and cramping at 4 AM.
> 
> Anyone else experience really bad O pains on clomid??? It
> was almost like gas pains but in the uterus and overies. I
> don't remember this from before last time using it.
> 
> My son was also up ever two hours most of the night due
> to his teething issues, poor guy :(
> Here's hoping to this first try for baby #2 taking!!!
> Husband's sample 47 mil motile, good as it gets, my
> lining is nice and thick, nothing in the way :)

I get awful ovulation cramps. BUT they let me know that I am ovulating so I welcome them. :)


----------



## daydream

Hi all! I'm hoping I can join in. This is going to be my first cycle on clomid. My OB prescribed 50 mg for days 3-7. She looked at my charts and decided not to do any testing on me because she thinks I just need a stronger ovulation. 

I did make an appt with a RE for Dec 15th, so looking forward to get testing and monitoring at that point, but am going to go ahead with the clomid this month. Fingers crossed!

I'm really intrigued with the honey and cinnamon! I do hot water with lemon in the morning as an attempt to bring my ph down, maybe I'll add the honey and cinnamon to that, or add it to my oatmeal in the morning.


----------



## wana b a mom

everhopeful said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know how many rounds of clomid you are allowed to take? I fell pregnant on my 2nd round with my son a few years ago, and then I fell pregnant on my second round again a few months ago but sadly it ended in a mc. I am now back on clomid but wondering how many goes he will let me have. I also only have one tube and I only normally ovulate in one side with good sized egg so every other round is normally a no go!
> How long have you been on it? Oh, I am on 100mg day 2-6 - not sure if that makes any difference?
> 
> Thanks
> Kim, xx

I don't know if it all depends on each individual; however, my doctor wants me to be on no more than 6 cycles.
Good luck!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## adttc

I got prescribed Clomid today, to start on CD5, any advice(s)?


----------



## bangcole555

thankyou, im on 50mg for the first 2 days and 100mg for last 3 days, but have been given 12 months ??? i dont know why


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> Oh and Haj624,
> I got pregnant on a 31mm last time. Clomid can do that,
> and don't let them convince you large ones are no good.
> Mine are always large and ovulate without issue no trigger
> needed. Their ideal size not everyone fits into, hmm
> sounds like a 'jeans made for real women commercial' lol. :)

The doctor didnt say it was too large or anything...the tech said it looked beautiful lol:thumbup:


----------



## haj624

Helena_Lynn said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> is it ok to take cinnamon with metformin?
> 
> Where is the cinnamon thread?
> 
> Why wouldnt you be able to take cinnamon with metphormin?Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea. I couldn't find anything about it online so I figured it was ok. Actually if I was just eating cinnamon I wouldn't think twice. I guess using something for ttc makes me second guess everything hahaClick to expand...

aw haha


----------



## daangconcepts

I am on my first round of clomid days 5-9. I was wondering for those that get O pains...how long or how many days are you feeling them? I have been cramping on and off for a few days.


----------



## TryinFor1

I cramp for about a day before, severely the day of, and then the day after. :)


----------



## Angelic

Morning ladies

I don't really know where I'm supposed to post this question but as this is my first month on Clomid I'm trying here. I took 50mg on CD 2-6 and I ov'd on CD14. Today is CD30. I usually OV on CD10-11 and have a cycle of 26 days so the Clomid did slightly lengthen my cycle.

Please don't read on if you are squeamish...


Yesterday evening I started AF (very very light) and there hasn't really been much overnight either. But I got up to go to the loo at about 6am and when I wiped first time there were tiny little clumps/clots which doesn't worry me, but I wiped again and this time there was a large clot about 2 inches long. It kind of looked a bit like chopped liver or snot. And it was also quite dark coloured, not the usual AF colour. Exactly the same thing happened just now. I have done a FRER test this morning just to be sure and that was BFN so I'm not pregnant. But I also feel dizzy and light-headed so I'm a bit concerned though I haven't got a temperature.

Is it just coincidence that is happening after taking Clomid for the first time this month? Can anyone help with what might be happening. I'm feeling scared as this just doesn't seem normal.

Thanks for reading if you got this far!

xx


----------



## TryinFor1

I got that this time, my second round of clomid. My first round was very light and just weird but this time it was pretty clotty (gross, I know) and some were rather large clots. I would say normal. :flower: If it starts to really alarm you, or hurt, then you might want to call you doc just to make sure. :)


----------



## Angelic

Thanks for your reply hun. I guessed it would probably be the Clomid affecting things. It's settled down now anyway so I'm not feeling so panicked!

I hope Clomid does the trick for us both and to everyone else on it!

x


----------



## daydream

Hey there ladies. I'm on my last day of my day of clomid for this cycle. I haven't had too many side effects. The only one I've really noticed today and yesterday was hot flashes and a dull headache.

Questions:
- Do these symptoms continue for a few days after you finish taking the pills? Or will things go back to normal in a couple of days?
- Do you take yours in the morning or at night? I've been taking mine at night because I've heard it helps that you sleep through the symptoms. But I also thought I read somewhere that it's more effective if you take in the morning? Any thoughts?


----------



## 30andready4

I get night sweats after the last Clomid pill, up through O or even thru luteal phase. With Clomid my O is more pronounced, so I feel cramping, bloating, emotional, burpy, etc from before O thru luteal phase...


----------



## daydream

30andready4 said:


> I get night sweats after the last Clomid pill, up through O or even thru luteal phase. With Clomid my O is more pronounced, so I feel cramping, bloating, emotional, burpy, etc from before O thru luteal phase...

Yes the night sweats! Ah. Well good to know what to expect, even if it means a few restless nights of kicking the covers on and off all night long.


----------



## inpghttc

Hey ladies...sorry for the rant but I need some advice from you ladies...I posted this elsewhere but not many replies....I thought this may be the best place to ask......This TWW is driving me insane! I have been TTC since June, so this is my 6th cycle. I started seeing an RE this cycle due to my age (34) and the fact that I was concerned about the fact that ever since I came off the pill in June, I have been spotting 4 days before AF. I found out that I had a bacterial infection, and low progesterone levels. He said that I am ovulating, but my level was about an 8 when then like to see over 10. Other than that, they have not found any issues. I had a hysterosonogram this cycle before O as well. That came out normal. DH has not been tested yet, but I will convince him to do so if I end up not preggo this cycle. I was put on clomid for the first time this cycle 50 mg, days 5-9, for the low progesterone and otherwise unexplained infertility. We only were able to BD twice in my fertile time this cycle, which bummed me out but hey...it does only take once! I get O pains every cycle, but this cycle it was worse than it has ever been because of the clomid. I had them all day and night on CD 13 (had a positive OPK the afternoon of CD12) and then the morning of CD 14, the pains were gone. I do not temp so I decided to call CD14 as O day since it was two days after the first positive OPK and also the day after the pains. So, that makes CD15 most likely 1 DPO. I am 11 DPO today and have been testing with a FRER every couple days. I got BFN on 8 DPO and then again this morning with FMU at 11 DPO. I hate that FRER's now have white/shadow lines!! I'm trying not to read into it but both days I had a darker shadow line that I have in cycles past. Just for the heck of it, I have been using OPK's too to keep my POAS addiction at bay and they are negative, but the test line keeps getting a little bit darker each day. It is still definitely lighter than the control line, but it is very visable. I know that doesn't mean anything, but in past months that I have tested with OPK's in the TWW they were always stark white. I am also aware that maybe the clomid is doing this to me...ugh!! The other weird thing is that I have not spotted yet!!! I spot every month at 10 DPO without fail and I am 11 DPO today and still nothing. Crazy me even used a tampon quick to make sure and still nada!! I hate clomid if it is playing tricks on me! The only symptoms I have had so far is sore nipples since 2 DPO that have progressed to sore bbs in the last few days. I also have had some twinges in my lower abdomen as well. I had a blood test to track my progesterone level on Saturday and so I am hoping that the doctor calls me today and tells me that my progesterone has been improved by the clomid!! I am assuming that it has since I have not spotted yet and the sore bbs as well. But, I need confirmation! Do I still have a chance ladies?? Or, is a negative FRER on 11 DPO mean I am pretty much out? I know I am not technicaaly out until AF shows, but are my chances slim??? Also, other ladies out there who have been on clomid for low progesterone, did it stop your spotting this soon?? Does this mean that my AF will be delayed even though I O'ed on time? I thought the only reason clomid can cause a late AF is because of a late O.....Sorry for my rant ladies but I am going crazy and just want one or the other to show up ASAP!!! If I am not preggo (chances are that is the case) then I really need AF to show up on time because my DH has a work trip that will get in the way of us trying next cycle if I am late!!! Any advice ladies??? How are you all getting on??


----------



## Jai Me

daydream said:


> Hey there ladies. I'm on my last day of my day of clomid for this cycle. I haven't had too many side effects. The only one I've really noticed today and yesterday was hot flashes and a dull headache.
> 
> Questions:
> - Do these symptoms continue for a few days after you finish taking the pills? Or will things go back to normal in a couple of days?
> - Do you take yours in the morning or at night? I've been taking mine at night because I've heard it helps that you sleep through the symptoms. But I also thought I read somewhere that it's more effective if you take in the morning? Any thoughts?

Hello Daydream, 
I was put on my first round of Clomid earlier this month. I am now on CD 20, 
I was taking Clomid 50mg on CD 5-9. I also have hot flashes and a headache almost everyday that I took the Clomid. Once I finished the medication those side effects stopped. I have read other have mood swings, but I didn't. I did notice that my face started breaking out and is still breaking out more then usual. I dont know if this is related, but I hate it! I did alot of reading before taking it and and there was alot of stories I read where women had bad hot flashes and they took the pill at bedtime. I guess we are all different and you gotta do what works for you. 
Best of luck to you!
Happy Holidays
Jai Me:thumbup:


----------



## haj624

AFM: 4dpo...i feel like a cow today, I'm so bloated! I am gassy and have AF like back cramps. I keep getting weird little pains in my abdomen as well. Could any of this be from the clomid?


----------



## TryinFor1

Does anyone take their clomid cd2-6?


----------



## kcoennen

Today is my first day taking Clomid 50mg CD5-9. Has anyone had any side effects from Clomid that make you feel like you worked out for a gazillion hours??? My body hurts so bad!!


----------



## wana b a mom

@ haj624: you are 4dpo already? (I guess 5dpo today!) when will you be testing?

@Trying: I have heard some girls have taken it on CD2-CD6. I guess to try making OV come sooner?

@kcoennen: I haven't had the particular symptom you describe but I have had back pain (lower), lower abdomen pain (before OV, while I am OV and after) and some head aches. I think symptoms could be slightly different for everyone, or, could you be getting a cold?


----------



## wana b a mom

@inpeghttc:You don't have to apologize for ranting, we all do it at some point and that is the reason for the forum to exist! :hugs:
How are you feeling today?

I wanted to ask you: how long are your cycles? Clomid will make your cycles shorter if they are too long or make them longer if they are too short. Yes, Clomid does play some tricks on people, so I would suggests you start taking your temp next cycle (if you don't get your BFP this time) so that you know what is going on. Las cycle I got a +OPK 5 days after my CBFM told me I OV. Very confusing. :dohh:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## inpghttc

Thanks for the response!! I am usually around 26-28 days. I am 12 DPO today and am pretty sure I am out because I got anotehr BFN on a FRER and I used a tampon to see if spotting may start soon and there was a l ttle bit of pink on the tip...Grrr!! I just hope AF shows up full flow soon so that I can get on with clomid cycle 2! I am hoping that the fact that nothing has hot my liner yet and I am 12 DPO when I am used to seeing spotting from 10 DPO on means that my progesterone has improved...I am still waiting to hear back from my RE's office on what my CD23 bloods showed....ugh...anyway, thanks for asking!


----------



## haj624

wana b a mom said:


> @ haj624: you are 4dpo already? (I guess 5dpo today!) when will you be testing?
> 
> @Trying: I have heard some girls have taken it on CD2-CD6. I guess to try making OV come sooner?
> 
> @kcoennen: I haven't had the particular symptom you describe but I have had back pain (lower), lower abdomen pain (before OV, while I am OV and after) and some head aches. I think symptoms could be slightly different for everyone, or, could you be getting a cold?

Yes, I o a few days early this month. I have a question for you...does your doctor check if you ovulated?


----------



## Angelic

TryinFor1 said:


> Does anyone take their clomid cd2-6?

Hi hun

I'm 50mg CD 2-6. The clomid actually made me ov later than I usually do. Ov for me is normally around CD10-11 on a 26 day cycle but this first month on clomid I ov'd on CD14 (which I guess is more where it should be?) and my cycle was 30 days. My specialist prescribed it because he said I AM ov'ing but it's not as strong as it could be. My age is against me though cos I'm 40 now. I will be having bloods done again after clomid cycle 3 to see if my follicles are now super-charged!!

How long have you been on it?


----------



## ksp

TryinFor1 said:


> Does anyone take their clomid cd2-6?

Hey, I take 50mg cd2-6. I am on my third cycle. 1st cycle I ovulated on day 19, 2nd cycle didn't ovulate and currently on my third (day 12). Did you ovulate in your earlier cycles?


----------



## TryinFor1

Angelic and ksp:

I have been on clomid for three cycles now. This is my third one and I am waiting to ovulate. Oh yes, I sure did ovulate my first two times! First cycle I took it 3-7, ovulated cd15 with a progesterone level of 17.2 but bfn. Second cycle, took it 3-7 and ovulated cd17 with a level of 23 at 3dpo but bfn. So this cycle, I took it 2-6 in an attempt to move up my ovulation because DH is gonna be out of town December 4-8 when I was due to ovulate December 5, right in the middle of that time. He is leaving on cd14 so I am praying that I at least get a positive OPK cd14 so I can still have some kind of shot for December. 

Thank both of you for answering my question. I wasnt ovulating after birth control, that is why I had to be put on it. I think I have PCOS but I am a horrible self diagnoser and 90% of the time I am wrong. According to all my bloodwork and u/s the DR doesnt think there is PCOS either. I also think something is wrong with DH sperm. Lol. I keep coming up with awful reasons as to why we havent gotten pregnant yet. Didnt think it was gonna take me more than 7 months!


----------



## pray4mybaby

Hello iam just starting this process and im a lil scared i go tommorow for my hsg and my dh goes thurs for his seman analysis andthen what? im not sure what all this cd3 and for stuff means if some one can help me that would be great helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp.......:thumbup:


----------



## pray4mybaby

r u online


----------



## we can't wait

pray4mybaby said:


> Hello iam just starting this process and im a lil scared i go tommorow for my hsg and my dh goes thurs for his seman analysis andthen what? im not sure what all this cd3 and for stuff means if some one can help me that would be great helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp.......:thumbup:

CD1 is the first day of your period. CD3 would be the 3rd day of your cycle. :thumbup: 

I hope your tests & you're DH's SA both go well. :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

haj624 said:


> Yes, I o a few days early this month. I have a question for you...does your doctor check if you ovulated?

My doctor sent me for CD21 bloods. They would check my progesterone levels every month. After it was confirmed on my third cycle that 150mg made me ovulate, they didn't make me get the bloods for my 4th and 5th cycles. :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

pray4mybaby said:


> Hello iam just starting this process and im a lil scared i go tommorow for my hsg and my dh goes thurs for his seman analysis andthen what? im not sure what all this cd3 and for stuff means if some one can help me that would be great helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp.......:thumbup:

My HSG was a piece of cake. Everyone has different experiences, a lot of times with some degree of cramping, but mine was absolutely pain free. Assuming all looks OK with your HSG and your husbands SA, the doctor may consider medication (Clomid) as the next step. Are your cycles regular, are you ovulating?


----------



## Helena_

I have seen A LOT to suggest that taking it early in your cycle will improve your chances. I'm doing cd 2-6 this cycle just because I'm paranoid that since 50mg didn't make me ovulate 100mg will make me ovulate later and it'll look like a fail on cd 21 bloods and I'm impatient haha. 

Cd 1 today! :)


----------



## MandiD

After TTC for about 18 months I went to my doctor. He was able to determine that I am not ovulating and suggested clomid. I have completed 2 rounds (50 & 100 mg) and did not have any luck with ovulation. I spoke with him this evening and he has suggesteda fertility clinic. I am feeling very down and sad this evening. From everything that I have read, doctors will generally try 6 cycles of clomid so I am not sure why he is suggesting the fertility clinic after only 2 cycles. I will give him a call tomorrow and ask my follow up questions....until I am able to speak with him I would love to hear any comments that any of you have.


----------



## MandiD

I am in a similar place as pray4mybaby. Fairly new with the fertility "stuff". I have had 2 rounds of clomid, 50 & 1000 mg and did not ovulate on either round. This evening my doctor suggested that I make an appt. at a fertility clinic. Rather surprised to be moving to this step so quickly. Any ideas?


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> @ haj624: you are 4dpo already? (I guess 5dpo today!) when will you be testing?
> 
> @Trying: I have heard some girls have taken it on CD2-CD6. I guess to try making OV come sooner?
> 
> @kcoennen: I haven't had the particular symptom you describe but I have had back pain (lower), lower abdomen pain (before OV, while I am OV and after) and some head aches. I think symptoms could be slightly different for everyone, or, could you be getting a cold?
> 
> Yes, I o a few days early this month. I have a question for you...does your doctor check if you ovulated?Click to expand...

Hey girl,
no, my doctor is not checking it. I did get bloods done last cycle and everything looked great so she said she wasn't worried. Is yours checking?


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies,
Haven't been on in awhile, just got back from vacation:) I finished my 1st cycle of Clomid, did CD 3-7. I had headaches, lightheadedness, a little bit of cramping, and some bloating. Oh and my back broke out, too. (gross)

I got my peak on my CBFM, and a pos OPK, so if I did ovulate, I am 1 dpo today:happydance:

GL everyone!


----------



## emzy_11

I start Clomid tomorrow on CD 2-6 for the first time to try and would love some advice.


----------



## wendyk1

hI,

I just got done with my 1st cycle, and I was a bit nervous. But it went really good. Clomid affects people differently...some ladies on here say to take it at night, to avoid the side effects. I took mine around dinner time, after I ate, and I was just fine. So it is up to you:)

GL!


----------



## haj624

wana b a mom said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> @ haj624: you are 4dpo already? (I guess 5dpo today!) when will you be testing?
> 
> @Trying: I have heard some girls have taken it on CD2-CD6. I guess to try making OV come sooner?
> 
> @kcoennen: I haven't had the particular symptom you describe but I have had back pain (lower), lower abdomen pain (before OV, while I am OV and after) and some head aches. I think symptoms could be slightly different for everyone, or, could you be getting a cold?
> 
> Yes, I o a few days early this month. I have a question for you...does your doctor check if you ovulated?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girl,
> no, my doctor is not checking it. I did get bloods done last cycle and everything looked great so she said she wasn't worried. Is yours checking?Click to expand...

No he hasn't Checked it at all...so now I'm worried that what if I have mature follicles but I'm not ovulating :(


----------



## Hugsys

Ladies I feel like my body is just eating up the clomid pills and doing nothing with them. i took my 3rd pill today and I've had not even one side effect which seems to be a good thing but I cant help but question if its taking any positive effect?


----------



## we can't wait

MandiD said:


> I am in a similar place as pray4mybaby. Fairly new with the fertility "stuff". I have had 2 rounds of clomid, 50 & 1000 mg and did not ovulate on either round. This evening my doctor suggested that I make an appt. at a fertility clinic. Rather surprised to be moving to this step so quickly. Any ideas?

I'd give your doctor a call and ask about it. He may only do up to 100mg in his office? Not sure, to be honest! Don't lose hope- I didn't ovulate properly until I started on 150mg. Hope everything works out!



wendyk1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Haven't been on in awhile, just got back from vacation:) I finished my 1st cycle of Clomid, did CD 3-7. I had headaches, lightheadedness, a little bit of cramping, and some bloating. Oh and my back broke out, too. (gross)
> 
> I got my peak on my CBFM, and a pos OPK, so if I did ovulate, I am 1 dpo today:happydance:
> 
> GL everyone!

Good luck! Hope you get your BFP!



Hugsys said:


> Ladies I feel like my body is just eating up the clomid pills and doing nothing with them. i took my 3rd pill today and I've had not even one side effect which seems to be a good thing but I cant help but question if its taking any positive effect?

I didn't get side effects while taking the pills. My doctor had told me to take them at night, so maybe I slept through the short term effects. I started getting cramping usually around CD12. Your body could very well be absorbing that clomid and putting it to good use! Stay positive. :hugs:
Hope this is your cycle!


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> @ haj624: you are 4dpo already? (I guess 5dpo today!) when will you be testing?
> 
> @Trying: I have heard some girls have taken it on CD2-CD6. I guess to try making OV come sooner?
> 
> @kcoennen: I haven't had the particular symptom you describe but I have had back pain (lower), lower abdomen pain (before OV, while I am OV and after) and some head aches. I think symptoms could be slightly different for everyone, or, could you be getting a cold?
> 
> Yes, I o a few days early this month. I have a question for you...does your doctor check if you ovulated?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girl,
> no, my doctor is not checking it. I did get bloods done last cycle and everything looked great so she said she wasn't worried. Is yours checking?Click to expand...
> 
> No he hasn't Checked it at all...so now I'm worried that what if I have mature follicles but I'm not ovulating :(Click to expand...

:saywhat: what makes you say that? oh man... maybe it is also happening to me! wait, what would make that happen? :wacko:


----------



## Angelic

Clomid makes me feel very sick and dizzy but it's only for a few days. I didn't "feel" ovulation last month though. Hope I do this...


----------



## daydream

MandiD said:


> After TTC for about 18 months I went to my doctor. He was able to determine that I am not ovulating and suggested clomid. I have completed 2 rounds (50 & 100 mg) and did not have any luck with ovulation. I spoke with him this evening and he has suggesteda fertility clinic. I am feeling very down and sad this evening. From everything that I have read, doctors will generally try 6 cycles of clomid so I am not sure why he is suggesting the fertility clinic after only 2 cycles. I will give him a call tomorrow and ask my follow up questions....until I am able to speak with him I would love to hear any comments that any of you have.

Oh I wouldn't feel too discouraged! My OB offers six months of clomid, but I went ahead and made an appt with a RE on my own. I would rather have monitoring throughout my cycles. Depending on what kind of doctor you are going to (OB or just a GP), they really aren't specialists in this area. If you only have 6 shots at trying clomid, why not go to someone who is an expert? Don't feel down, be excited! Hopefully you'll get some answers soon!


----------



## daydream

wendyk1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Haven't been on in awhile, just got back from vacation:) I finished my 1st cycle of Clomid, did CD 3-7. I had headaches, lightheadedness, a little bit of cramping, and some bloating. Oh and my back broke out, too. (gross)
> 
> I got my peak on my CBFM, and a pos OPK, so if I did ovulate, I am 1 dpo today:happydance:
> 
> GL everyone!

Yay! Congrats on the + opk! That's the best part of the month :)

I just finished my first doses of clomid a couple days ago (I'm CD9). And my back broke out too! Ugh it was the worst. I'm pretty much back to normal now though. No more headaches and night sweats. Now going to start taking OPKs tomorrow until ov (usually I ovulate around CD16, but not sure if the clomid will change that).


----------



## Helena_

I start my second clomid cycle today! hope it works


----------



## TryinFor1

Hugsys said:


> Ladies I feel like my body is just eating up the clomid pills and doing nothing with them. i took my 3rd pill today and I've had not even one side effect which seems to be a good thing but I cant help but question if its taking any positive effect?

I barely had any side effects my first round too. It scared me thinking that nothing was gonna happen but it did! lol. Dont give up hope on it not working. It makes something like 80% of women ovulate the first time they use it. :hugs: Now, the side effects are much more noticeable!


----------



## haj624

wana b a mom said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> @ haj624: you are 4dpo already? (I guess 5dpo today!) when will you be testing?
> 
> @Trying: I have heard some girls have taken it on CD2-CD6. I guess to try making OV come sooner?
> 
> @kcoennen: I haven't had the particular symptom you describe but I have had back pain (lower), lower abdomen pain (before OV, while I am OV and after) and some head aches. I think symptoms could be slightly different for everyone, or, could you be getting a cold?
> 
> Yes, I o a few days early this month. I have a question for you...does your doctor check if you ovulated?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girl,
> no, my doctor is not checking it. I did get bloods done last cycle and everything looked great so she said she wasn't worried. Is yours checking?Click to expand...
> 
> No he hasn't Checked it at all...so now I'm worried that what if I have mature follicles but I'm not ovulating :(Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: what makes you say that? oh man... maybe it is also happening to me! wait, what would make that happen? :wacko:Click to expand...

On another thread someone told me you can have mature follicles and still not ovulate....do you know if that's true??


----------



## haj624

daydream said:


> MandiD said:
> 
> 
> After TTC for about 18 months I went to my doctor. He was able to determine that I am not ovulating and suggested clomid. I have completed 2 rounds (50 & 100 mg) and did not have any luck with ovulation. I spoke with him this evening and he has suggesteda fertility clinic. I am feeling very down and sad this evening. From everything that I have read, doctors will generally try 6 cycles of clomid so I am not sure why he is suggesting the fertility clinic after only 2 cycles. I will give him a call tomorrow and ask my follow up questions....until I am able to speak with him I would love to hear any comments that any of you have.
> 
> Oh I wouldn't feel too discouraged! My OB offers six months of clomid, but I went ahead and made an appt with a RE on my own. I would rather have monitoring throughout my cycles. Depending on what kind of doctor you are going to (OB or just a GP), they really aren't specialists in this area. If you only have 6 shots at trying clomid, why not go to someone who is an expert? Don't feel down, be excited! Hopefully you'll get some answers soon!Click to expand...

What's a RE??


----------



## daydream

haj624 said:


> What's a RE??

Reproductive Endocrinologist, basically a fertility specialist. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reproductive_endocrinology_and_infertility


----------



## daydream

Question for those who have already taken clomid, did it move your ovulation date at all? I've read it could push it back. Just curious to hear what your experiences were. I'm going to start OPK testing tomorrow at CD10 just to be safe. Usually I ovulate on CD16.


----------



## messenger627

Hey ladies! 
I am confused so maybe you guys can help me out! I had my LMP on October 30th, the month before that my period came on September 30th so about a 30,31 day cycle. Last month i took Clomid to ttc for the first time and then Ovulated on day 17- October 16th and then af started the 30th. I then started the clomid days 3-7 on the 1st of November.I had a positive ovulation test on CD 16- November 14th but continued to have ewcm for a few more days.. i temped and the day my temp changed it said i ovulated on cd 18 Nov 16th instead, that would make me 13-14 DPO.. I have tested like a crzy woman only to get BFN, my breasts are big full veiny and sore , same with my nipples, im so tired, my cervix is high soft and i have white cm, on Thanksgiving i had some pain on my left side that felt like implantation which i woulda been 7-8 dpo but wouldnt i have popped up pregnant on a test by now?? im going crazy, i just want to start or get a positive so i can move on.. has this happened to any of you?!


----------



## Angelic

daydream said:


> Question for those who have already taken clomid, did it move your ovulation date at all? I've read it could push it back. Just curious to hear what your experiences were. I'm going to start OPK testing tomorrow at CD10 just to be safe. Usually I ovulate on CD16.

My 1st month (last month) it moved ov from CD10 to CD14 and gave me a 30 day cycle rather than 26. I'm hoping that's a step in the right direction! I'm certain my usual ov day is far too early on in the cycle so I'm hoping that I have a miracle in th next 3 months!

Best of luck to you hun x


----------



## daydream

Angelic said:


> My 1st month (last month) it moved ov from CD10 to CD14 and gave me a 30 day cycle rather than 26. I'm hoping that's a step in the right direction! I'm certain my usual ov day is far too early on in the cycle so I'm hoping that I have a miracle in th next 3 months!
> 
> Best of luck to you hun x

Yes that does sound like a good change! Good luck to you!! :dust:


----------



## inpghttc

Anyone ovulate on their own but on clomid for low progesterone and 50 mg didn't help? I went from a level of 8 to 9 with my first cycle of clomid so now they want me on 100 mg...nervous about that and frustrated!


----------



## emzy_11

Im on it to try and bring ovulation day earlier...currently i O on cd29. Any one had success shortening their cycle?


----------



## wendyk1

daydream said:


> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Haven't been on in awhile, just got back from vacation:) I finished my 1st cycle of Clomid, did CD 3-7. I had headaches, lightheadedness, a little bit of cramping, and some bloating. Oh and my back broke out, too. (gross)
> 
> I got my peak on my CBFM, and a pos OPK, so if I did ovulate, I am 1 dpo today:happydance:
> 
> GL everyone!
> 
> Yay! Congrats on the + opk! That's the best part of the month :)
> 
> I just finished my first doses of clomid a couple days ago (I'm CD9). And my back broke out too! Ugh it was the worst. I'm pretty much back to normal now though. No more headaches and night sweats. Now going to start taking OPKs tomorrow until ov (usually I ovulate around CD16, but not sure if the clomid will change that).Click to expand...

Yay for you! Hope you get your + soon:happydance: I don't have anymore side effects either. Now I just wait...that is the worst. I want to wait to test until AF is due, but I know I won't be able to keep myself from testing early.


----------



## tawn23

Hi ladies I'm new so let me introduce myself and I hope to gain some info from you all I am 23 my husband. Is 36 he has three kids of his own and we are trying and have been for 3 years the first to was just trying if we do we do if we don't we don't. This past year we have been trying with doctor assistance well first off I have always been irregular were talking can go four five months without a period sometimes more my doctor as first tried. The pill to regulate that didn't work so she started me on progesterine. So for the past say six months the only time I would get a period was if I took the progesterine and not without my last period before this month was September 14 assisted by progesterone none in October so I called doc in november went in she did exam ultrasound I saw slot of dark round spots on my ovaries asked what they were she said immature eggs she then did 3 different blood tests levels thyroid and early ovarian failure all came back normal so she gave me another round of progesterone which started my period November 17 through the 21 I then started clomiphine the 19 thru the 23 we had sex on the 20 22 24 & 26 . So now my questions begin I see a lot of you talking of follow up visits after first starting I didn't have that I have 50 clomiphine refills of 5 and just the one dose of progesterone no refills I also take baby as, and vitamin world brand prenatal which have Ginger root cranberry and peppermint oil and colic acid included in it. I've noticed I've been unable to sleep the past three days at night, the past two I've had period like cramps and about the past four I've had severe heartburn just at night, so ladies is this a side effect? thank you!


----------



## Hugsys

*TryinFor1- *Thank you for settling me! Your so sweet! :flower: I have just one more day left of clomid and then we shall see what wonders it plays this cycle. What about you... what clomid cycle are you currently on?

I have a question ladies! I'm taking clomid cd 2-6 when should I expect to go in for follicle scan and HCG trigger shot? I am trying to book my appointment on cd 9 or 10 which one would be the most likely day I would get the trigger shot? I dont want to go there for the scan then have to go back AGAIN for the trigger. Although I understand it depends on how big the follicles have become... I'm just wondering when people usually go for their follicle scan and HCG shot if they are taking clomid cd 2-6??? :thumbup:


----------



## haj624

Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?

10-96.8
11-97.18
12-97.33
13-forgot to temp 
14-97.33
15-97.33
16-97.6
17-97.58
18-97.58
19-97.58


At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!


----------



## Helena_

haj624 said:


> Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
> I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?
> 
> 10-96.8
> 11-97.18
> 12-97.33
> 13-forgot to temp
> 14-97.33
> 15-97.33
> 16-97.6
> 17-97.58
> 18-97.58
> 19-97.58
> 
> 
> At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!



They are rising, so that's good.ff said that with flat temps to check and see if the 
rheometer is functioning properly.


----------



## haj624

My thermometer is digital how to I check it. I had Dh use it and he had a different temp


----------



## lisacantwait

First cycle of clomid. Has anyone had night sweats while on clomid. I mean even after the 5 days of taking it.


----------



## haj624

lisacantwait said:


> First cycle of clomid. Has anyone had night sweats while on clomid. I mean even after the 5 days of taking it.

Omg I did!!! It's awful!


----------



## lisacantwait

did u have them all month, its been crazy


----------



## haj624

lisacantwait said:


> did u have them all month, its been crazy

I had them majority of the time


----------



## lisacantwait

I wake up totally drenched im wondering if I should call OB, what do u think


----------



## haj624

I'm on my second cycle now and it's not as bad


----------



## lisacantwait

So u think I should wait then.


----------



## TryinFor1

The side effects will either get better or worse with each cycle. Mine werent bad at all the first time, and now this cycle DH has woken me out of my sleep because I am sweating and flushed so bad. I would say to wait also. It is just a side effect. If it is unbearable then maybe call your doc. :flower:


----------



## haj624

Yea I would wait and see


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> @ haj624: you are 4dpo already? (I guess 5dpo today!) when will you be testing?
> 
> @Trying: I have heard some girls have taken it on CD2-CD6. I guess to try making OV come sooner?
> 
> @kcoennen: I haven't had the particular symptom you describe but I have had back pain (lower), lower abdomen pain (before OV, while I am OV and after) and some head aches. I think symptoms could be slightly different for everyone, or, could you be getting a cold?
> 
> Yes, I o a few days early this month. I have a question for you...does your doctor check if you ovulated?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girl,
> no, my doctor is not checking it. I did get bloods done last cycle and everything looked great so she said she wasn't worried. Is yours checking?Click to expand...
> 
> No he hasn't Checked it at all...so now I'm worried that what if I have mature follicles but I'm not ovulating :(Click to expand...
> 
> :saywhat: what makes you say that? oh man... maybe it is also happening to me! wait, what would make that happen? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> On another thread someone told me you can have mature follicles and still not ovulate....do you know if that's true??Click to expand...

I don't know.... :shrug: maybe. What would cause this I am not sure, but don't worry, what did the blood results looked like?


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
> I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?
> 
> 10-96.8
> 11-97.18
> 12-97.33
> 13-forgot to temp
> 14-97.33
> 15-97.33
> 16-97.6
> 17-97.58
> 18-97.58
> 19-97.58
> 
> 
> At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!

OMG! mine are flat-line too!! how weird! I was thinking as long as they don't drop, we are ok ... good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## haj624

wana b a mom said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
> I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?
> 
> 10-96.8
> 11-97.18
> 12-97.33
> 13-forgot to temp
> 14-97.33
> 15-97.33
> 16-97.6
> 17-97.58
> 18-97.58
> 19-97.58
> 
> 
> At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!
> 
> OMG! mine are flat-line too!! how weird! I was thinking as long as they don't drop, we are ok ... good luck!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I never got any blood results. That is weird!!! Babydust :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Hehe, my last 3 times have been flat too. This whole temping thing is NUTS! :wacko: LOL


----------



## kel3639

wana b a mom said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
> I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?
> 
> 10-96.8
> 11-97.18
> 12-97.33
> 13-forgot to temp
> 14-97.33
> 15-97.33
> 16-97.6
> 17-97.58
> 18-97.58
> 19-97.58
> 
> 
> At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!
> 
> OMG! mine are flat-line too!! how weird! I was thinking as long as they don't drop, we are ok ... good luck!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Noticed your signature. I wish my progesterone was 8. mine is ALWAYS 1.1 or lower.


----------



## daydream

Looking at your temps.. I'm wondering what brand of thermometer you have? 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ease-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market.html

Is it the walgreens one? I used to get 97.33 ALL THE TIME. I switched to https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Basal-Digital-Thermometer/dp/B001AM43VY


----------



## FitzBaby

lisacantwait said:


> I wake up totally drenched im wondering if I should call OB, what do u think

Wondering if you ever talked to your doc about this? There are nights when my DH has woken me to change the sheets it has been so bad.


----------



## haj624

daydream said:


> Looking at your temps.. I'm wondering what brand of thermometer you have?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ease-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market.html
> 
> Is it the walgreens one? I used to get 97.33 ALL THE TIME. I switched to https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Basal-Digital-Thermometer/dp/B001AM43VY

omg yeah it is. i think the next couple of days I might just use a normal thermometer.


----------



## 1Kraftymom

ok, I just joined this online community...and honestly 278 pages on this thread of Clomid is a little overwhelming so I am going to just ask my question and hope someone can answer it for me. This month I did my first cycle on Clomid...I had an ultrasound on day 14 and had 2 mature follicles that were in the process of rupturing/ovulating...my day 21 progesterone level was high and indicated ovulation of both...I did early POAS and all were BFNs...AF was due yesterday but all I have had was a smidgeon of tan cm 1x when I wiped. What is up with that??? I did great on Clomid- no night sweats or anything like that...my only complaint is 4 days ago my breasts started hurting and I am completely exhausted this week (which is why I thought I was preggo, but all the tests are BFNs) so any info from Clomid veterans is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## haj624

daydream said:


> Looking at your temps.. I'm wondering what brand of thermometer you have?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ease-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market.html
> 
> Is it the walgreens one? I used to get 97.33 ALL THE TIME. I switched to https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Basal-Digital-Thermometer/dp/B001AM43VY

Does this one work well for you now??


----------



## wana b a mom

1Kraftymom said:


> ok, I just joined this online community...and honestly 278 pages on this thread of Clomid is a little overwhelming so I am going to just ask my question and hope someone can answer it for me. This month I did my first cycle on Clomid...I had an ultrasound on day 14 and had 2 mature follicles that were in the process of rupturing/ovulating...my day 21 progesterone level was high and indicated ovulation of both...I did early POAS and all were BFNs...AF was due yesterday but all I have had was a smidgeon of tan cm 1x when I wiped. What is up with that??? I did great on Clomid- no night sweats or anything like that...my only complaint is 4 days ago my breasts started hurting and I am completely exhausted this week (which is why I thought I was preggo, but all the tests are BFNs) so any info from Clomid veterans is appreciated. Thanks

how soon was too soon on the testing? I think some women may take longer than 12DPO to get a BFP. When was Af scheduled for? I would test 1 or 2 days after AF is supposed to come, just to be sure (that is what I am doing this cycle)
Good luck!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

kel3639 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok for all you temping ladies...please be honest!!!
> I ovulated on cd 12. Here are my temps from cd 10...they have seemed to flatline. Does that mean anything?
> 
> 10-96.8
> 11-97.18
> 12-97.33
> 13-forgot to temp
> 14-97.33
> 15-97.33
> 16-97.6
> 17-97.58
> 18-97.58
> 19-97.58
> 
> 
> At this point should they be rising instead of flatlining? Help!
> 
> OMG! mine are flat-line too!! how weird! I was thinking as long as they don't drop, we are ok ... good luck!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Noticed your signature. I wish my progesterone was 8. mine is ALWAYS 1.1 or lower.Click to expand...

Hi there!!
wow, that is low.... what did your doc say? 
I know mine was low but not too low... after first round my 21 bloods were perfect. How about you? do you have tests coming up?


----------



## wana b a mom

daydream said:


> Looking at your temps.. I'm wondering what brand of thermometer you have?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ease-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market.html
> 
> Is it the walgreens one? I used to get 97.33 ALL THE TIME. I switched to https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Basal-Digital-Thermometer/dp/B001AM43VY

thanks!

I use a normal thermometer, digital but regular. Today I had to adjust my temp, and even after adjustment it gave me the same number.... so weird! :dohh:


----------



## daydream

haj624 said:


> daydream said:
> 
> 
> Looking at your temps.. I'm wondering what brand of thermometer you have?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ease-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market.html
> 
> Is it the walgreens one? I used to get 97.33 ALL THE TIME. I switched to https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Basal-Digital-Thermometer/dp/B001AM43VY
> 
> Does this one work well for you now??Click to expand...

Yes I really like the one I currently have. It doesn't do to the hundredths, but it's supposed to be accurate to the .1, whereas if you were to just use a normal digital thermometer (that is not labeled BBT), it's only guaranteed to be accurate to the .3 degrees.

Though actually I reread that thread again and on the last page, a girl does a thorough post about the issues with each kind, and she said the walgreens one has repeats, but only because of its conversion from Celsius to Fahrenheit. So maybe yours is okay?


----------



## haj624

Idk it just the same numbers. And I read reviews and they were all awful


----------



## Lisa92881

I use the CVS one and haven't had any problems, and I've seen a few other girls on here who use that one too.


----------



## 1Kraftymom

wana b a mom said:


> 1Kraftymom said:
> 
> 
> ok, I just joined this online community...and honestly 278 pages on this thread of Clomid is a little overwhelming so I am going to just ask my question and hope someone can answer it for me. This month I did my first cycle on Clomid...I had an ultrasound on day 14 and had 2 mature follicles that were in the process of rupturing/ovulating...my day 21 progesterone level was high and indicated ovulation of both...I did early POAS and all were BFNs...AF was due yesterday but all I have had was a smidgeon of tan cm 1x when I wiped. What is up with that??? I did great on Clomid- no night sweats or anything like that...my only complaint is 4 days ago my breasts started hurting and I am completely exhausted this week (which is why I thought I was preggo, but all the tests are BFNs) so any info from Clomid veterans is appreciated. Thanks
> 
> how soon was too soon on the testing? I think some women may take longer than 12DPO to get a BFP. When was Af scheduled for? I would test 1 or 2 days after AF is supposed to come, just to be sure (that is what I am doing this cycle)
> Good luck!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I began testing at 8dpo. I tested again this morning and BFN however tonight AF is here and in raring form...so I will start Round 2 on Sunday night, ultrasound is scheduled for the 12th, and I am going to add PreSeedthis month bc I didn't see any EWCM this past month.


----------



## haj624

hey ladies...hope everyone is doing well. So apparently my stupid bbt is broke so none of my temps matter. Afm Im not really having any symptoms. Like pangs in the abdomen every so often and my bbs are super itchy but that could go either way with me. It usually happens when I get my period but not a week and a half before. Otherwise I'm not feeling anything. When I was checking my cm and cervix I did notice my cervix is VERY high...like hard to even reach. My cm is white and watery. I've never felt it that high...granted ive only been checking for like 2-3 months. Is that a sign of anything?


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> hey ladies...hope everyone is doing well. So apparently my stupid bbt is broke so none of my temps matter. Afm Im not really having any symptoms. Like pangs in the abdomen every so often and my bbs are super itchy but that could go either way with me. It usually happens when I get my period but not a week and a half before. Otherwise I'm not feeling anything. When I was checking my cm and cervix I did notice my cervix is VERY high...like hard to even reach. My cm is white and watery. I've never felt it that high...granted ive only been checking for like 2-3 months. Is that a sign of anything?

:growlmad: not fair :growlmad:


----------



## haj624

wana b a mom said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies...hope everyone is doing well. So apparently my stupid bbt is broke so none of my temps matter. Afm Im not really having any symptoms. Like pangs in the abdomen every so often and my bbs are super itchy but that could go either way with me. It usually happens when I get my period but not a week and a half before. Otherwise I'm not feeling anything. When I was checking my cm and cervix I did notice my cervix is VERY high...like hard to even reach. My cm is white and watery. I've never felt it that high...granted ive only been checking for like 2-3 months. Is that a sign of anything?
> 
> :growlmad: not fair :growlmad:Click to expand...

What's not fair??


----------



## daydream

haj624 said:


> hey ladies...hope everyone is doing well. So apparently my stupid bbt is broke so none of my temps matter. Afm Im not really having any symptoms. Like pangs in the abdomen every so often and my bbs are super itchy but that could go either way with me. It usually happens when I get my period but not a week and a half before. Otherwise I'm not feeling anything. When I was checking my cm and cervix I did notice my cervix is VERY high...like hard to even reach. My cm is white and watery. I've never felt it that high...granted ive only been checking for like 2-3 months. Is that a sign of anything?

Where are you in your cycle? if you're still leading up to ovulation, that sounds like your getting ready to ovulate. Which is good! If in LP, I don't know much about CP during your LP, I just know it can change and doesn't necessarily mean pregnancy.

For your BBT, I wouldn't throw those temps away. My first three charts were with that same thermometer and they still make sense if you look at my charts. I would keep using yours until you can get another one.

Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## haj624

daydream said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies...hope everyone is doing well. So apparently my stupid bbt is broke so none of my temps matter. Afm Im not really having any symptoms. Like pangs in the abdomen every so often and my bbs are super itchy but that could go either way with me. It usually happens when I get my period but not a week and a half before. Otherwise I'm not feeling anything. When I was checking my cm and cervix I did notice my cervix is VERY high...like hard to even reach. My cm is white and watery. I've never felt it that high...granted ive only been checking for like 2-3 months. Is that a sign of anything?
> 
> Where are you in your cycle? if you're still leading up to ovulation, that sounds like your getting ready to ovulate. Which is good! If in LP, I don't know much about CP during your LP, I just know it can change and doesn't necessarily mean pregnancy.
> 
> For your BBT, I wouldn't throw those temps away. My first three charts were with that same thermometer and they still make sense if you look at my charts. I would keep using yours until you can get another one.
> 
> Best of luck! :dust:Click to expand...


I'm actually 6dpo. Well I'm holding onto my temps but I'm using my BBT as well as a digital to finish out this cycle. I'm going to get a new one for next cycle. Where are you in your cycle??


----------



## haj624

Hey Ladies, my temps went up the past few days. Thurs-97.58 Fri-97.6 and today was 97.9. I'm 6DPO according to fertility friend. So I'm hoping thats a good thing! Just hoping for an implantation dip!! Otherwise my bbs are just itchy and I'm a little gassy today. Still having little pangs here and there in the ovaries and the cervix is still high with the white cm.:dust:


----------



## Helena_

I haven't been on in forever and I'll be more active once life settles down but I was wondering if anyone gets ewcm right after af ends? I'm on cd 5 (4th day of clomid) and I'm down to a little spotting and a good amount of ewcm. is it just a transition ? any ideas? clomid didn't make me ov last cycle and I took provera to get af


----------



## wendyk1

Helena_Lynn said:


> I haven't been on in forever and I'll be more active once life settles down but I was wondering if anyone gets ewcm right after af ends? I'm on cd 5 (4th day of clomid) and I'm down to a little spotting and a good amount of ewcm. is it just a transition ? any ideas? clomid didn't make me ov last cycle and I took provera to get af

HI there,
I am an early ovulator, usually ovulate on CD 11 or 12, so I get EWCM right after AF too, from like CD 6 on until I ovulate.


----------



## haj624

Alright Question ladies. Woke up this morning and took my temP and it was 98.3 but it was super hot in my apt and I was under the covers. I had went into the bathroom and noticed my cheecks were all red so I thought mb I was just really hot in bed. So I went back into my room and took my temp and it dropped to 98.0. I know your supposed to take your very first temp but is it possible I was just hot. If so, what temp to I use????


----------



## haj624

Here's my chart ladies: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php Opinions welcome!!


----------



## haj624

Ladies try this link instead https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38fe15


----------



## SLH

haj624 said:


> Alright Question ladies. Woke up this morning and took my temP and it was 98.3 but it was super hot in my apt and I was under the covers. I had went into the bathroom and noticed my cheecks were all red so I thought mb I was just really hot in bed. So I went back into my room and took my temp and it dropped to 98.0. I know your supposed to take your very first temp but is it possible I was just hot. If so, what temp to I use????

I would use your first temperature if I were you. It's the most accurate one. Once you got up and moved around, your body probably cooled off causing your temp to drop. If I get up and move around and then take my temperature again, my temperature will drop.

I have a question for everyone. I just started taking Clomid yesterday for the very first time and I have noticed that my skin is very dry. It's so dry that it's almost pealing. Is this a common side effect? Has anyone else had this side effect? I'm just finding it odd.


----------



## haj624

SLH said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Alright Question ladies. Woke up this morning and took my temP and it was 98.3 but it was super hot in my apt and I was under the covers. I had went into the bathroom and noticed my cheecks were all red so I thought mb I was just really hot in bed. So I went back into my room and took my temp and it dropped to 98.0. I know your supposed to take your very first temp but is it possible I was just hot. If so, what temp to I use????
> 
> I would use your first temperature if I were you. It's the most accurate one. Once you got up and moved around, your body probably cooled off causing your temp to drop. If I get up and move around and then take my temperature again, my temperature will drop.
> 
> I have a question for everyone. I just started taking Clomid yesterday for the very first time and I have noticed that my skin is very dry. It's so dry that it's almost pealing. Is this a common side effect? Has anyone else had this side effect? I'm just finding it odd.Click to expand...

My skin has been dry and itchy since I started clomid


----------



## Helena_

wendyk1 said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on in forever and I'll be more active once life settles down but I was wondering if anyone gets ewcm right after af ends? I'm on cd 5 (4th day of clomid) and I'm down to a little spotting and a good amount of ewcm. is it just a transition ? any ideas? clomid didn't make me ov last cycle and I took provera to get af
> 
> HI there,
> I am an early ovulator, usually ovulate on CD 11 or 12, so I get EWCM right after AF too, from like CD 6 on until I ovulate.Click to expand...

awesome! Hoping the higher dose does the trick


----------



## Helena_

haj624 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Alright Question ladies. Woke up this morning and took my temP and it was 98.3 but it was super hot in my apt and I was under the covers. I had went into the bathroom and noticed my cheecks were all red so I thought mb I was just really hot in bed. So I went back into my room and took my temp and it dropped to 98.0. I know your supposed to take your very first temp but is it possible I was just hot. If so, what temp to I use????
> 
> I would use your first temperature if I were you. It's the most accurate one. Once you got up and moved around, your body probably cooled off causing your temp to drop. If I get up and move around and then take my temperature again, my temperature will drop.
> 
> I have a question for everyone. I just started taking Clomid yesterday for the very first time and I have noticed that my skin is very dry. It's so dry that it's almost pealing. Is this a common side effect? Has anyone else had this side effect? I'm just finding it odd.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My skin has been dry and itchy since I started clomidClick to expand...

my left.boob is constantly itchy and dry.


----------



## Helena_

alright, my cm today went from being thick-ish and white to very watery and streaked with a bit of brownish blood. Could that be left over af or what else? Ovulation spotting? It seems to early for ovulation


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Ladies!
I start Clomid in 3 days for the first time. I typically have fairly long cycles (40-50+ days). My doc has me taking it from CD5-9. I was wondering if anyone on here had long cycles that were shortened by Clomid? I'm really hoping to O at a 'normal' time with Clomid. I am not getting scans or any sort of monitoring, so i'm just going to temp and pee on sticks to try to pinpoint O :xmas2:

:dust:


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies, I'm sooooo confused right now. I'm on CD23. I went to the dr on cd10 for my follicle check and he told me it was 26mm and to go home and bd because I was going to ovulate at any minute. I started temping this month but became concerned when a lot of my temps seemed similar. I was getting 97.18,97.33,97.58, 97.6. & 97.9. I got one temp above but otherwise those were my only temps. So after doing some research on this thermometer (the pink Walgreens one), I found out this was a problem with this thermometer. So needless to say I don't think my temps were accurate. so the past few days I've been using a regular digital temp as well. So fertility friend said I ovulated at CD15, now today its saying CD20. I dont know what to think. How could the doctor say at CD10 I was about to ovulate any second and then I dont till CD20. I had a temp drop today which i was hoping was an implantation drop but then fertility friend changed me to CD20. So I'm so lost :(


----------



## daydream

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm sooooo confused right now. I'm on CD23. I went to the dr on cd10 for my follicle check and he told me it was 26mm and to go home and bd because I was going to ovulate at any minute. I started temping this month but became concerned when a lot of my temps seemed similar. I was getting 97.18,97.33,97.58, 97.6. & 97.9. I got one temp above but otherwise those were my only temps. So after doing some research on this thermometer (the pink Walgreens one), I found out this was a problem with this thermometer. So needless to say I don't think my temps were accurate. so the past few days I've been using a regular digital temp as well. So fertility friend said I ovulated at CD15, now today its saying CD20. I dont know what to think. How could the doctor say at CD10 I was about to ovulate any second and then I dont till CD20. I had a temp drop today which i was hoping was an implantation drop but then fertility friend changed me to CD20. So I'm so lost :(

I think it may have changed your ovulation because you reported watery CM on CD20, whereas there was no CM reporting on CD15. Not for sure about that, but possibly?


----------



## TryinFor1

daydream said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, I'm sooooo confused right now. I'm on CD23. I went to the dr on cd10 for my follicle check and he told me it was 26mm and to go home and bd because I was going to ovulate at any minute. I started temping this month but became concerned when a lot of my temps seemed similar. I was getting 97.18,97.33,97.58, 97.6. & 97.9. I got one temp above but otherwise those were my only temps. So after doing some research on this thermometer (the pink Walgreens one), I found out this was a problem with this thermometer. So needless to say I don't think my temps were accurate. so the past few days I've been using a regular digital temp as well. So fertility friend said I ovulated at CD15, now today its saying CD20. I dont know what to think. How could the doctor say at CD10 I was about to ovulate any second and then I dont till CD20. I had a temp drop today which i was hoping was an implantation drop but then fertility friend changed me to CD20. So I'm so lost :(
> 
> I think it may have changed your ovulation because you reported watery CM on CD20, whereas there was no CM reporting on CD15. Not for sure about that, but possibly?Click to expand...


I didnt read this whole thing, lol, but FF makes it seem like you cant ovulate without fertile CM and if you have some after ovulation then you must have ovulated late. I would go with your gut, or what your temps say. You know your body more than website. xx


----------



## soleilrn

Hi ladies. I hope I am not posting this 2 times. I was typing it a few minutes ago but not sure what happened...I am 38 and this is my 1st cycle on clomid. I have had 2 MC and an ectopic pregnancy that resulted in my left tube being removed. We took clomid CD 2-6 and today I am on CD 9 and waiting to get my opk+....today it was negative. I am so ready to just be in the 2ww period!


----------



## Angelic

soleilrn said:


> Hi ladies. I hope I am not posting this 2 times. I was typing it a few minutes ago but not sure what happened...I am 38 and this is my 1st cycle on clomid. I have had 2 MC and an ectopic pregnancy that resulted in my left tube being removed. We took clomid CD 2-6 and today I am on CD 9 and waiting to get my opk+....today it was negative. I am so ready to just be in the 2ww period!

I'm on CD9 too! But this is my 2nd cycle of 4. I ov'd on CD14 last month so I think I have a few days to go yet. I've only got one tube working (the other is blocked) and I also take clomid CD 2-6. I'm 40 now so I'm really hoping clomid works its magic on me real soon...

I'm sorry for your losses hun, fx'd for you x


----------



## haj624

ladies, what is good basal body thermometer


----------



## soleilrn

I'm hopeful that I will ovulate soon. I usually have a 28 day cycle and this month I am just doing the clomid and opks I haven't temped or anything...I have just been observant when it comes to my cm. Right now it is just dry to creamy. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi just found this thread lool .. I posted on the wall about me getting clomid from dubai without doctors prescription want to go ahead and try it next AF which would be the end of this month around the 28th.. will be first time.. gonna take the risk and at least try.. Im also uninsured .. Ladies what do you think???


----------



## Helena_

haj624 said:


> ladies, what is good basal body thermometer

I have the BD one. It's purple and lights up. I bought another one but really didn't like it. The BD one is recommended in taking charge of your fertility. It reads as 97.7 instead of 97.76 but you don't need the latter as, according to tcoyf, it will just drive you crazy and won't be any more accurate than the former.


----------



## Helena_

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm sooooo confused right now. I'm on CD23. I went to the dr on cd10 for my follicle check and he told me it was 26mm and to go home and bd because I was going to ovulate at any minute. I started temping this month but became concerned when a lot of my temps seemed similar. I was getting 97.18,97.33,97.58, 97.6. & 97.9. I got one temp above but otherwise those were my only temps. So after doing some research on this thermometer (the pink Walgreens one), I found out this was a problem with this thermometer. So needless to say I don't think my temps were accurate. so the past few days I've been using a regular digital temp as well. So fertility friend said I ovulated at CD15, now today its saying CD20. I dont know what to think. How could the doctor say at CD10 I was about to ovulate any second and then I dont till CD20. I had a temp drop today which i was hoping was an implantation drop but then fertility friend changed me to CD20. So I'm so lost :(

I would disregard whatever ff say just because of the faulty temps and because you switched to a normal thermometer (you aren't meant to switch thermometers in the middle of a cycle and normal thermometers aren't sensitive enough). I would continue to bd every other day (if that's what you are doing) but really I would follow what the dr said. An u/s is a better way to check for ov than temps are (especially because this cycle you had so many problems with temps). Hope you get your bfp in a f ew days!!!!


----------



## Helena_

and as rachael said, ff sucks with regards to cm. I have erratic cm patterns as a result of my pcos and get watery cm all cycle long. ff doesn't seem to like this very much.


----------



## wana b a mom

wana b a mom said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies...hope everyone is doing well. So apparently my stupid bbt is broke so none of my temps matter. Afm Im not really having any symptoms. Like pangs in the abdomen every so often and my bbs are super itchy but that could go either way with me. It usually happens when I get my period but not a week and a half before. Otherwise I'm not feeling anything. When I was checking my cm and cervix I did notice my cervix is VERY high...like hard to even reach. My cm is white and watery. I've never felt it that high...granted ive only been checking for like 2-3 months. Is that a sign of anything?
> 
> :growlmad: not fair :growlmad:Click to expand...

that your bbt is not working right


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi just found this thread lool .. I posted on the wall about me getting clomid from dubai without doctors prescription want to go ahead and try it next AF which would be the end of this month around the 28th.. will be first time.. gonna take the risk and at least try.. Im also uninsured .. Ladies what do you think???

Anyone??? Thank you


----------



## kel3639

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi just found this thread lool .. I posted on the wall about me getting clomid from dubai without doctors prescription want to go ahead and try it next AF which would be the end of this month around the 28th.. will be first time.. gonna take the risk and at least try.. Im also uninsured .. Ladies what do you think???
> 
> Anyone??? Thank you

I don't think taking clomid without a doctor is a good idea. They have to check and run some tests before they prescribe it. That's why they tell you which cycle days to take it and how much. Clomid might not even be your answer. They may discover other problems. Best thing to do is at least consult with a doctor. Good luck!

Also- My insurance sucks so I'm paying for it out of pocket.


----------



## samoorah1983

kel3639 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Hi just found this thread lool .. I posted on the wall about me getting clomid from dubai without doctors prescription want to go ahead and try it next AF which would be the end of this month around the 28th.. will be first time.. gonna take the risk and at least try.. Im also uninsured .. Ladies what do you think???
> 
> Anyone??? Thank you
> 
> I don't think taking clomid without a doctor is a good idea. They have to check and run some tests before they prescribe it. That's why they tell you which cycle days to take it and how much. Clomid might not even be your answer. They may discover other problems. Best thing to do is at least consult with a doctor. Good luck!
> 
> Also- My insurance sucks so I'm paying for it out of pocket.Click to expand...


Ugh .... I really dont know what to do anymore... This whole ordeal is driving me insane!!


----------



## TryinFor1

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi just found this thread lool .. I posted on the wall about me getting clomid from dubai without doctors prescription want to go ahead and try it next AF which would be the end of this month around the 28th.. will be first time.. gonna take the risk and at least try.. Im also uninsured .. Ladies what do you think???
> 
> Anyone??? Thank you

My Dr didnt run any tests on me besides a thyroid test (from previous thyroid problems) and progesterone test before I had even ovulated. Then prescribed me clomid.

If you are going to take it without a dr, I would suggest taking 50mg cd3-7. That seems to be the normal days and the dosage can always increase if 50mg doesnt work for you.

I say if you want to do it, do it. I dont think I would because my DR wanted me to get progesterone tests on cd21 to make sure I had ovulated and so I could know my progesterone level. But there are woman who take it unmonitored and live to tell the tale. I dont think it is going to hurt you. I have heard it can hurt in some cases more than help.. but I have never personally talked to someone who it has hurt more than helped. 

Good luck!


----------



## samoorah1983

TryinFor1 said:


> samoorah1983 said:
> 
> 
> Hi just found this thread lool .. I posted on the wall about me getting clomid from dubai without doctors prescription want to go ahead and try it next AF which would be the end of this month around the 28th.. will be first time.. gonna take the risk and at least try.. Im also uninsured .. Ladies what do you think???
> 
> Anyone??? Thank you
> 
> My Dr didnt run any tests on me besides a thyroid test (from previous thyroid problems) and progesterone test before I had even ovulated. Then prescribed me clomid.
> 
> If you are going to take it without a dr, I would suggest taking 50mg cd3-7. That seems to be the normal days and the dosage can always increase if 50mg doesnt work for you.
> 
> I say if you want to do it, do it. I dont think I would because my DR wanted me to get progesterone tests on cd21 to make sure I had ovulated and so I could know my progesterone level. But there are woman who take it unmonitored and live to tell the tale. I dont think it is going to hurt you. I have heard it can hurt in some cases more than help.. but I have never personally talked to someone who it has hurt more than helped.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...



Thank you for the advice I will call my prev doctor overseas and sees what she tells me ... TThank You..


----------



## Helena_

my only concern with taking clomid without a prescription is getting it from another country. idk how safe that is?


----------



## TryinFor1

That would be a concern of mine too.


----------



## samoorah1983

Helena_Lynn said:


> my only concern with taking clomid without a prescription is getting it from another country. idk how safe that is?

Any medication that Ive always got from overseas was more effective and better... Like the antibiotics were more effective than the ammoxixlyn I used too get here.. my mom has thyriod so she always gets her prescriptions here with her doctor, at the time we were visiting overseas in Jordan her pills ran out just went to the pharmacy over there and got a bottle of 30 tablets.. she said it made her feel much better and not tired and she loved it... From where Im getting the clomid, its high quality medication so its from Dubai


----------



## samoorah1983

So sometimes here we find better quality sometimes other places could be good and bad... 


Best of Baby Dust!!!!!


----------



## Helena_

hmm interesting. I'm sure it's fine, just be careful! (especially if you feel overly sick or have very bad pains)


----------



## Lisa92881

haj624 said:


> ladies, what is good basal body thermometer

I use the CVS one and haven't had any issues with it. :thumbup:


----------



## samoorah1983

Helena_Lynn said:


> hmm interesting. I'm sure it's fine, just be careful! (especially if you feel overly sick or have very bad pains)

What kind of pains would occur??


----------



## kel3639

samoorah1983 said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> hmm interesting. I'm sure it's fine, just be careful! (especially if you feel overly sick or have very bad pains)
> 
> What kind of pains would occur??Click to expand...

Whatever you do, make sure your monitor your side effects and make sure your not getting some reaction or anything like that to it. Look up some info on clomid and see what to watch out for and how to work it out. I wish you the best of luck! :flower:


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies,

Just got my 21 day progesterone test back....29!!! Doc says I ovulated!:happydance: Thank you Clomid. Is that a "normal" progesterone level for 50 mg Clomid? Any chance I could be pregnant?

Thanks!


----------



## CandD

Hey guys!

Got a question:
When you have gone on Clomid, do your OBs do an ultra sound to see how many follicles your ovaries have produced? Or do they just measure progesterone at a later point in cycle to see if you ovulated? 
Reason why I ask:
I have just taken my first round of clomid on CD3-7 and went in to the Doc. yesterday (CD9) and she did an U/S. She saw 4 mature follicles (2 on each side). She told me to BD everyday until Sunday. I was just wondering what I could compare this to just as to see what the chances are. All the Doc. said in that regard was that I had a positive reaction to Clomid. I asked if they will detatch on their own... and she said they dont give an HCG shot to make you ovulate unless you do an IUI. 

Any ideas??
Cant wait til Christmas so I can Test!!! :xmas16:


----------



## CandD

OH! I dont have any TTC buddies! Anybody want one too? :)


----------



## omuk

:hi: everyone.

This is a great site for us to share our clomid stories. I started my first cycle with clomid and metformin. Am having some twinges but thats it. I hope it will be a successful month for all of us ttc.

:dust: to you all.


----------



## Helena_

wanna b mom- I was looking at your chart to compare mine and wow it looks like you may have a triphasic chart! That's so great. This is your month for sure!


----------



## Helena_

CandD said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Got a question:
> When you have gone on Clomid, do your OBs do an ultra sound to see how many follicles your ovaries have produced? Or do they just measure progesterone at a later point in cycle to see if you ovulated?
> Reason why I ask:
> I have just taken my first round of clomid on CD3-7 and went in to the Doc. yesterday (CD9) and she did an U/S. She saw 4 mature follicles (2 on each side). She told me to BD everyday until Sunday. I was just wondering what I could compare this to just as to see what the chances are. All the Doc. said in that regard was that I had a positive reaction to Clomid. I asked if they will detatch on their own... and she said they dont give an HCG shot to make you ovulate unless you do an IUI.
> 
> Any ideas??
> Cant wait til Christmas so I can Test!!! :xmas16:

I won't be monitored except for blood to get my progesterone checked (and I.didn't even have that last cycle. I would just follow doctors orders and bd until Sunday!


----------



## TryinFor1

CandD said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Got a question:
> When you have gone on Clomid, do your OBs do an ultra sound to see how many follicles your ovaries have produced? Or do they just measure progesterone at a later point in cycle to see if you ovulated?
> Reason why I ask:
> I have just taken my first round of clomid on CD3-7 and went in to the Doc. yesterday (CD9) and she did an U/S. She saw 4 mature follicles (2 on each side). She told me to BD everyday until Sunday. I was just wondering what I could compare this to just as to see what the chances are. All the Doc. said in that regard was that I had a positive reaction to Clomid. I asked if they will detatch on their own... and she said they dont give an HCG shot to make you ovulate unless you do an IUI.
> 
> Any ideas??
> Cant wait til Christmas so I can Test!!! :xmas16:

I just get my progesterone checked on cd21. xx


----------



## TryinFor1

wendyk1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just got my 21 day progesterone test back....29!!! Doc says I ovulated!:happydance: Thank you Clomid. Is that a "normal" progesterone level for 50 mg Clomid? Any chance I could be pregnant?
> 
> Thanks!

29 is a great number. Mine was that high last cycle. Well, it was 23 but I was only 3dpo and it was still rising so I think it settled somewhere around in that area. You cant tell by that if you are pregnant or not unless it was ridiculously high. I wasnt pregnant last month when mine was that high.


----------



## wana b a mom

Helena_Lynn said:


> wanna b mom- I was looking at your chart to compare mine and wow it looks like you may have a triphasic chart! That's so great. This is your month for sure!

Hey Helena!!
well, my temp dropped this am so I am out :cry: I am just waiting for AF to show up :cry:
Next cycle I won't take clomid as I am going to visit my parents and most likely DH won't join us until after I OV, so... I figured, why waste a cycle.... since my cycles are so long, next time I will be testing would be end of Jan beg of Feb 2012 :cry: oh well... what can I do!?:shrug:


----------



## SavedByLove11

SO I HAVE PCOS I FOUND OUT THAT I HAD IT WHEN I 17YRS OLD....NOW IM 23 AND IM MARRIED AND ME AND MY HUSBAND WANT SO BADLY TO HAVE A CHILD....SO MY DOCTOR PUT ME ON 50MG OF CLOMID FOR 2MTHS AND I WASNT PREGNANT....I WAS SOOOOOOOO SAD EACH TIME I GOT A NEGATIVE PREGNANCY TEST.....NOW IM ON 100MG OF CLOMID I STARTED TAKING IT 12/3-3RD DAY OF MY CYCLE.....I SO HOPE THAT IT WORKS THIS GO AROUND....I HATE THE SIDE EFFECTS....HOT FLASHES BLOATING BREAST PAIN ETC......
BUT I AM SO GLAD THAT WHOEVER STARTED THIS BLOG-STARTED THIS BLOG......ITS GREAT HAVING SOME ENCOURAGEMENT 

THANX GIRLS :kiss: JESSICA


----------



## haj624

hello ladies...hope everyone is having a great day :) so im 9dpo and for some reason today I'm feeling a confident. i have felt really negative about the whole conceiving thing the past few weeks but today i feel good. Yesterday I had a dip in my temps and it went back up today. (I'm hoping its an implantation dip!!) I hope I'm not jinxing myself and yesterday I noticed my nipples are a little sore...which is unusual for me. AF is due Sunday...fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lisa92881

haj624 said:


> hello ladies...hope everyone is having a great day :) so im 9dpo and for some reason today I'm feeling a confident. i have felt really negative about the whole conceiving thing the past few weeks but today i feel good. Yesterday I had a dip in my temps and it went back up today. (I'm hoping its an implantation dip!!) I hope I'm not jinxing myself and yesterday I noticed my nipples are a little sore...which is unusual for me. AF is due Sunday...fingers crossed!!

Looking good!! Yeah!!


----------



## haj624

Lisa92881 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies...hope everyone is having a great day :) so im 9dpo and for some reason today I'm feeling a confident. i have felt really negative about the whole conceiving thing the past few weeks but today i feel good. Yesterday I had a dip in my temps and it went back up today. (I'm hoping its an implantation dip!!) I hope I'm not jinxing myself and yesterday I noticed my nipples are a little sore...which is unusual for me. AF is due Sunday...fingers crossed!!
> 
> Looking good!! Yeah!!Click to expand...

:)


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> hello ladies...hope everyone is having a great day :) so im 9dpo and for some reason today I'm feeling a confident. i have felt really negative about the whole conceiving thing the past few weeks but today i feel good. Yesterday I had a dip in my temps and it went back up today. (I'm hoping its an implantation dip!!) I hope I'm not jinxing myself and yesterday I noticed my nipples are a little sore...which is unusual for me. AF is due Sunday...fingers crossed!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: it's looking VERY nice sweetie!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!!
I have a quick question. I took Clomid for the 2 past cycles. Next cycle DH and I won't be together during OV (it may happen between CD18 and CD26), so I decided to skip Clomid next cycle (cycle 3) and continue on with Clomid the following cycle (cycle 4). 
My question: do you think I can I skip a cycle and continue on with the next as normal? I will call my doctor just in case but I was wondering if any of you ladies knew. Thanks!

:hugs:


----------



## daangconcepts

Hello Everyone! This is my first cycle on clomid days 5-9. I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my chart. I guess I am a little confused. Today is CD30. And FF has given me dotted cross hairs on CD22. I have been doing smilie digital OPKS and have NEVER gotten a positive. So I guess I am scared I might not have ovulated. I am worried that if I haven't and need to call doc for Provera and another round of Clomid I dont want to tell Doc I ovulated if I havent, and not get an up in the dosage. (bc I am under the impression I just call her for her to call the script in) 

Thanks in advance. :)

A little info on me..

I have been on BC for 15 years TTC #1 since coming off BC in April of this year. I am very irregular/long cycles/ and most likely not ovulating on my own.


----------



## lisacantwait

Hello ladies,

Clomid Round 1, starting round 2

Im in a bit of a bind I think. I starting spotting CD25, pretty much noticed when wiping. So yesterday was CD 29 and I took a Pregnancy Test and got what look liked a BFP. When to doc Pregnancy test was negative and bloodwork negative. Doc said it was probably my period, and the clomid changes it, so to take the clomid yesterday CD 5. Well low and behold AF decides to arrive today. I spotted for 5 days prior, is that normal. I started the clomid yesterday what do I do?


----------



## daangconcepts

lisacantwait said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Clomid Round 1, starting round 2
> 
> Im in a bit of a bind I think. I starting spotting CD25, pretty much noticed when wiping. So yesterday was CD 29 and I took a Pregnancy Test and got what look liked a BFP. When to doc Pregnancy test was negative and bloodwork negative. Doc said it was probably my period, and the clomid changes it, so to take the clomid yesterday CD 5. Well low and behold AF decides to arrive today. I spotted for 5 days prior, is that normal. I started the clomid yesterday what do I do?

I would listen to the Dr. But Im no expert. Maybe somone with more experience will chime in. Or maybe you could call the Dr. back and let her know, see what she says?


----------



## Angelic

Massive + on OPK today! Strongest one I've EVER had lol. Will be pouncing on hubby later :blush: !!


----------



## haj624

wana b a mom said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies...hope everyone is having a great day :) so im 9dpo and for some reason today I'm feeling a confident. i have felt really negative about the whole conceiving thing the past few weeks but today i feel good. Yesterday I had a dip in my temps and it went back up today. (I'm hoping its an implantation dip!!) I hope I'm not jinxing myself and yesterday I noticed my nipples are a little sore...which is unusual for me. AF is due Sunday...fingers crossed!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: it's looking VERY nice sweetie!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I have everything crossed for you!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun!!! How is everything going with you?


----------



## wishfull23

wendyk1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just got my 21 day progesterone test back....29!!! Doc says I ovulated!:happydance: Thank you Clomid. Is that a "normal" progesterone level for 50 mg Clomid? Any chance I could be pregnant?
> 
> Thanks!

I just finished my second round of 50 mg clomid. And last month I had did the 21 day progesterone test and was at 27.8! I was so convinced that I was pregnant making myself believe I was. How could someone ovulate so high and not be pregnant! I hope you get a BFP! :hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

I have seen some woman have levels in the 40s and they were not pregnant. :shrug: I wouldnt base anything other than ovulation on your progesterone levels.


----------



## emzy_11

wishfull23 said:


> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just got my 21 day progesterone test back....29!!! Doc says I ovulated!:happydance: Thank you Clomid. Is that a "normal" progesterone level for 50 mg Clomid? Any chance I could be pregnant?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I just finished my second round of 50 mg clomid. And last month I had did the 21 day progesterone test and was at 27.8! I was so convinced that I was pregnant making myself believe I was. How could someone ovulate so high and not be pregnant! I hope you get a BFP! :hugs:Click to expand...

When I ovulate my progesterone readings are 80 and above. My temps go so high so fast it always looks like I'm pregnant but I'm not. Turns out I just have a great release of progesterone. Hopefully it means when I finally get my BFP that I can retain it quiet easily.


----------



## daydream

Well I got my + OPK test last night. And today I've had some serious ovulation pains. DH and I BD'd last night and will again tonight. Hoping I catch this egg! FX'd


----------



## kcoennen

I got my very first + OPK today!! Seeing that smiley face was such an awesome feeling. I messaged DH and told him to be ready!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

kcoennen said:


> I got my very first + OPK today!! Seeing that smiley face was such an awesome feeling. I messaged DH and told him to be ready!!!:happydance:

:haha: Love it!!


----------



## ttcreed

Hi Ladies, 
I am on another clomid thread but thought what the heck. i usually have a 30 day cylce. Second cycle of clomid on days 5-9 50 mg. This has been the strangest cycle. Starting at 5dpo i had yellow cm (like snot tmi i know) it went away, then got a yeast infection about 4 days ago. My AF has not come and have tested a few times with different answers. First I got white lines within 30 seconds of taking the test (where positive is supposed to be) I know these are not evap lines. Then had two tests show pink lines within 2 minutes but after a few they disappeared (negative i know) today took two more tests (clear blue easy and dollar store) got the white lines again. I guess I should wait a few more days to keep testing, just so darn frustrated and feel like crap. My bb's are hurting so bad, no cramps and nauseas until i eat. Oh and I am exhausted I take naps periodically throughout the day. Any advice? Thanks Anna


----------



## kel3639

ttcreed said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am on another clomid thread but thought what the heck. i usually have a 30 day cylce. Second cycle of clomid on days 5-9 50 mg. This has been the strangest cycle. Starting at 5dpo i had yellow cm (like snot tmi i know) it went away, then got a yeast infection about 4 days ago. My AF has not come and have tested a few times with different answers. First I got white lines within 30 seconds of taking the test (where positive is supposed to be) I know these are not evap lines. Then had two tests show pink lines within 2 minutes but after a few they disappeared (negative i know) today took two more tests (clear blue easy and dollar store) got the white lines again. I guess I should wait a few more days to keep testing, just so darn frustrated and feel like crap. My bb's are hurting so bad, no cramps and nauseas until i eat. Oh and I am exhausted I take naps periodically throughout the day. Any advice? Thanks Anna

You definitely sound like me.. 





When I was PREGNANT!! lol except I didn't test..
Fingers crossed!! :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies. Question for all of you in the U.S. taking Clomid...

I'll save you my back story (haha) but I have an appt with my dr Wednesday and hope to get a prescription for Clomid. I will be cd5, which of course in my mind is perfect timing, and in my little dream world she'll give me the prescription and I'll pick it up on the way home. :haha: I have a friend who is also starting Clomid soon, but she said she had to wait to get it covered by her insurance, so she ended up having to wait a whole cycle. Does anyone know is this is usually the case, or is it like any other prescription and I can just bring it by CVS and they fill it?? :shrug:

Thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcreed

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey ladies. Question for all of you in the U.S. taking Clomid...
> 
> I'll save you my back story (haha) but I have an appt with my dr Wednesday and hope to get a prescription for Clomid. I will be cd5, which of course in my mind is perfect timing, and in my little dream world she'll give me the prescription and I'll pick it up on the way home. :haha: I have a friend who is also starting Clomid soon, but she said she had to wait to get it covered by her insurance, so she ended up having to wait a whole cycle. Does anyone know is this is usually the case, or is it like any other prescription and I can just bring it by CVS and they fill it?? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks!! :hugs:

My insurance would not cover it, but if you have them send it to walmart or you take it there its like 10 dollars per prescription. Good luck


----------



## Lisa92881

Awesome, thanks for the info. At this point I'd be willing to just pay for it out of pocket this one time, even if it's expensive, just to get a shorter cycle if nothing else. So even without your insurance covering it, it was only $10??


----------



## ttcreed

Lisa92881 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info. At this point I'd be willing to just pay for it out of pocket this one time, even if it's expensive, just to get a shorter cycle if nothing else. So even without your insurance covering it, it was only $10??

Yes, at walmart its on the ten dollar prescription list. You can call ahead if you need to and they will tell you. Also if you ask your doctor, they will sometimes know where to take them, so you can save some money. Good luck


----------



## Lisa92881

ttcreed said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the info. At this point I'd be willing to just pay for it out of pocket this one time, even if it's expensive, just to get a shorter cycle if nothing else. So even without your insurance covering it, it was only $10??
> 
> Yes, at walmart its on the ten dollar prescription list. You can call ahead if you need to and they will tell you. Also if you ask your doctor, they will sometimes know where to take them, so you can save some money. Good luckClick to expand...

No way, you just made my day. Thank you, thank you!! :hugs: I was prepared to pay like $100 if I had to!! :haha:


----------



## ttcreed

Lisa92881 said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the info. At this point I'd be willing to just pay for it out of pocket this one time, even if it's expensive, just to get a shorter cycle if nothing else. So even without your insurance covering it, it was only $10??
> 
> Yes, at walmart its on the ten dollar prescription list. You can call ahead if you need to and they will tell you. Also if you ask your doctor, they will sometimes know where to take them, so you can save some money. Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> No way, you just made my day. Thank you, thank you!! :hugs: I was prepared to pay like $100 if I had to!! :haha:Click to expand...

lol i was shocked at how cheap it was too, what city and state are you in? I can look up the price for you there.


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm in Seekonk, MA.


----------



## ttcreed

Lisa92881 said:


> I'm in Seekonk, MA.

It says to call for prices. I would just get a list of pharmacies, or the phone number for the one you use and give them a call. Most of the time doctors start you out on 50mg. I hope this has helped you, I live in Oregon. Good luck!


----------



## kcoennen

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey ladies. Question for all of you in the U.S. taking Clomid...
> 
> I'll save you my back story (haha) but I have an appt with my dr Wednesday and hope to get a prescription for Clomid. I will be cd5, which of course in my mind is perfect timing, and in my little dream world she'll give me the prescription and I'll pick it up on the way home. :haha: I have a friend who is also starting Clomid soon, but she said she had to wait to get it covered by her insurance, so she ended up having to wait a whole cycle. Does anyone know is this is usually the case, or is it like any other prescription and I can just bring it by CVS and they fill it?? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks!! :hugs:

My insurance doesn't cover it either, so my dr sent the prescription to Walmart. It cost me $9. They only had 3 of the pills in stock, so I had to go back a few days later to get the other 2 pills. But yes, Walmart does have cheap prices even if your insurance won't cover it.


----------



## kel3639

kcoennen said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Question for all of you in the U.S. taking Clomid...
> 
> I'll save you my back story (haha) but I have an appt with my dr Wednesday and hope to get a prescription for Clomid. I will be cd5, which of course in my mind is perfect timing, and in my little dream world she'll give me the prescription and I'll pick it up on the way home. :haha: I have a friend who is also starting Clomid soon, but she said she had to wait to get it covered by her insurance, so she ended up having to wait a whole cycle. Does anyone know is this is usually the case, or is it like any other prescription and I can just bring it by CVS and they fill it?? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks!! :hugs:
> 
> My insurance doesn't cover it either, so my dr sent the prescription to Walmart. It cost me $9. They only had 3 of the pills in stock, so I had to go back a few days later to get the other 2 pills. But yes, Walmart does have cheap prices even if your insurance won't cover it.Click to expand...

WOw and I thought Walgreens was cheapo!! ($15)!! next time im going to walmart!!
I paid $45 bucks all together i think.. Or something like that.


----------



## kcoennen

kel3639 said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Question for all of you in the U.S. taking Clomid...
> 
> I'll save you my back story (haha) but I have an appt with my dr Wednesday and hope to get a prescription for Clomid. I will be cd5, which of course in my mind is perfect timing, and in my little dream world she'll give me the prescription and I'll pick it up on the way home. :haha: I have a friend who is also starting Clomid soon, but she said she had to wait to get it covered by her insurance, so she ended up having to wait a whole cycle. Does anyone know is this is usually the case, or is it like any other prescription and I can just bring it by CVS and they fill it?? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks!! :hugs:
> 
> My insurance doesn't cover it either, so my dr sent the prescription to Walmart. It cost me $9. They only had 3 of the pills in stock, so I had to go back a few days later to get the other 2 pills. But yes, Walmart does have cheap prices even if your insurance won't cover it.Click to expand...
> 
> WOw and I thought Walgreens was cheapo!! ($15)!! next time im going to walmart!!
> I paid $45 bucks all together i think.. Or something like that.Click to expand...

$15?? Yes go to Walmart!!! You can check the price on the Walmart pharmacy website. You can't beat $9 though! lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Seriously what would I do without this website?!?! Thank you all SO MUCH!!!! :hugs: I can't wait to officially be part of the Clomid crew, since I've only been stalking up until now, getting info since I knew Clomid was in my future!! :winkwink:


----------



## korink26

Hi ladies, just found this thread---what a great idea! I'm CD2 and will be starting clomid for the first time CD5-9. I ovulate on my own, but I guess it's questionable how well I'm ovulating? Anybody else have a similar situation? I'm so scared this won't work for me either.....
Also, if anybody has any info they'd like to share that they wish they had been warned about please do. My Dr. says my cycle won't change (still be the same length and will O on the same day)---has that been your experiences?
Sorry for all the questions, but I guess I'm a bit apprehensive about all this.
Oh, and *Lisa92881* I just picked up my 5 pills yesterday at CVS and it was $19 and some odd change. I also was thinking it would be way more expensive because insurance doesn't cover it! Whew!


----------



## honeycheeks

Dear Clomid Buddies,
I was on 100 mg Clomid for the first month and failed to ovulate.
Then advanced to 150 mg for 3 months when I ovulated , but failed to conceive.
I am also on Metformin 1500 per day.
I was also prescribed Dostinex to lower my prolactin which was too high.(now back to normal)
In my current cycle I was on Tamoxifen for cd 2-5.
AF due on 14th Dec


----------



## ttcreed

honeycheeks said:


> Dear Clomid Buddies,
> I was on 100 mg Clomid for the first month and failed to ovulate.
> Then advanced to 150 mg for 3 months when I ovulated , but failed to conceive.
> I am also on Metformin 1500 per day.
> I was also prescribed Dostinex to lower my prolactin which was too high.(now back to normal)
> In my current cycle I was on Tamoxifen for cd 2-5.
> AF due on 14th Dec

Good luck and lots of baby dust. Any signs or symptoms yet? I was due for AF on dec 9th or 10th. Still not here! Best wishes!


----------



## JoycieB

I'm not on Clomid but want to ask a question from the ladies that are. I'm currently awaiting some tests at the fertility clinic, but it's a bit of a battle at the moment because my BMI is higher than the 'guidelines' for fertility treatment. My Doctor is currently fighting my corner for me.
Basically, i have low progesterone/poor ovulation, and while i'm waiting for the clinic to accept me i'm trying to figure out if i have a follicular problem or corpus luteum.


Anyway my question is, before you started Clomid did you have erratic temperatures, and long cycles or did you have 'normal' cycles? i.e same length every month, definate signs of ovulation, good temperatures.


----------



## kcoennen

JoycieB said:


> I'm not on Clomid but want to ask a question from the ladies that are. I'm currently awaiting some tests at the fertility clinic, but it's a bit of a battle at the moment because my BMI is higher than the 'guidelines' for fertility treatment. My Doctor is currently fighting my corner for me.
> Basically, i have low progesterone/poor ovulation, and while i'm waiting for the clinic to accept me i'm trying to figure out if i have a follicular problem or corpus luteum.
> 
> 
> Anyway my question is, before you started Clomid did you have erratic temperatures, and long cycles or did you have 'normal' cycles? i.e same length every month, definate signs of ovulation, good temperatures.

I had crazy temperatures, but regular cycles. They were always 33 days long, with ovulation pain, but I was not ovulating at all.


----------



## Helena_

I had erratic temps and long cycles. 80+ days long. Clomid hasn't gotten me to ovulate yet


----------



## JoycieB

Thanks, that's helped a lot.
I have a feeling my problem could be remedied by just increasing my progesterone then. As i have steady temps, a regular cycle of 28 days with an 11 day luteal phase and i _definately_ ovulate! (well i get a big temp rise each cycle so i'm assuming that means i'm ovulating)


----------



## pinkangel

Hi Ladies,

I have started my first round of clomid this month (blood work tells me that I ovulate on my own) so a little confuded why I have been put on it, but I will give anything a shot.

I have a couple of questions and hope that someone can help:
1. Did you get the side effects while taking the tablets or after?
2 I use a CBFM and was wondering if I can still use it or would the clomid effect the resdings of high and peak days?

Thank you x


----------



## ttcreed

pinkangel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have started my first round of clomid this month (blood work tells me that I ovulate on my own) so a little confuded why I have been put on it, but I will give anything a shot.
> 
> I have a couple of questions and hope that someone can help:
> 1. Did you get the side effects while taking the tablets or after?
> 2 I use a CBFM and was wondering if I can still use it or would the clomid effect the resdings of high and peak days?
> 
> Thank you x

To answer your questions from my symptoms and side effects. I got really moody my first cycle of clomid. I just felt angry. I also can "feel" when I ovulate, i literally feel like i have pumpkins in my ovaries. I also use a CBFM and never got my peak, but got highs for almost two weeks so it might mess it up, i just bought a bbt to try and use, even though I dont know what im doing. Hope this answers your questions, Anna:hugs:


----------



## Helena_

just got a positive opk!!! woot! let the BDing begin


----------



## kcoennen

Helena_Lynn said:


> just got a positive opk!!! woot! let the BDing begin

Yay!! Have fun!!! :happydance:


----------



## wendyk1

pinkangel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have started my first round of clomid this month (blood work tells me that I ovulate on my own) so a little confuded why I have been put on it, but I will give anything a shot.
> 
> I have a couple of questions and hope that someone can help:
> 1. Did you get the side effects while taking the tablets or after?
> 2 I use a CBFM and was wondering if I can still use it or would the clomid effect the resdings of high and peak days?
> 
> Thank you x

Hi,
I had headaches and lightheadedness while taking the Clomid. Then it subsided. Once I ovulated, I had a lot more cramping, dizziness, and moodiness.

Also, I use a CBFM. Normally I go from low, to high, to peak. But being on the Clomid, I started out at high, but then got my 2 peaks. I also used a digital OPK to confirm that I was ovulating, and I got a positive the same day I got my peak, so they matched!!

Good luck!


----------



## Lisa92881

Helena_Lynn said:


> just got a positive opk!!! woot! let the BDing begin

Just checked out your charts...you must be SO excited to have a nice early positive opk!! I can't wait for that day. Good luck and happy BDing!!! :)


----------



## Helena_

Had a huge temp dip today but after I took my temp I got another smiley. Could you o the same day as your pos opk? Got my first positive at 530pm and took the.morning one at 6am. 

Also! I baby danced this morning and,last night and the night before. Should I again tonight or just do it tomorrow?


----------



## Helena_

Lisa92881 said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> just got a positive opk!!! woot! let the BDing begin
> 
> Just checked out your charts...you must be SO excited to have a nice early positive opk!! I can't wait for that day. Good luck and happy BDing!!! :)Click to expand...

Omg you have no idea.... I ran to OH with my smiley and cried haha


----------



## daangconcepts

Has anyone noticed spotting a few days before AF while on Clomid? I am on CD 35 with possible O on CD22. But have spotted brown tinged yesterday morning only and again first thing this morning.


----------



## TryinFor1

Helena_Lynn said:


> Had a huge temp dip today but after I took my temp I got another smiley. Could you o the same day as your pos opk? Got my first positive at 530pm and took the.morning one at 6am.
> 
> Also! I baby danced this morning and,last night and the night before. Should I again tonight or just do it tomorrow?

Check my chart babe! I dont temp, which you know, but I have it set to the OPK setting. It set my ovulation day as the day as my second positive OPK. I believe it!


----------



## elisamarie

Hi ladies! I just took my last clomid pill yesterday and I'm extremely nervous! I just found this thread and I just love it :) 

This is my first round of clomid and have no idea what to expect! What are everyones experiences? I was diagnosed with PCOS in september, was put on metformin and my cycles are now back to normal (28 days). Can't wait to see what happens and what everyone has to say!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Nicole R.

Lisamarie, that's great your cycles are doing so well! I was diagnosed with pcos when I was 15 (10 years ago) I ttc naturally for 8 years but was only havig a menstrual cycle 1-2 times/year. I was given progress and clomid on my first month I got my bfp! I had minimal side effects from the meds and charted and sure enough got ny bfp at 10 dpo. I had my son Jan. Of 2011 5 months post partum I had an IUD placed but it fell out and surprise I ovulated that month and now im 7 months pregnant again. Lol I pray you have an easy ttc experience with clomid!!


----------



## Chloe597

I took clomid for the first time this month, on CD5-9. I had really long, irregular cycles. Sometimes I would ovulate, sometimes not. My doc tested me for PCOS and said I didn't have any of the signs, so I'm not sure why my body isnt normal. Today is CD11, so I will start POAS tomorrow and hope for the best. I haven't had any side effects, although I noticed a lot of CM yesterday and today, my first 2 days off Clomid. Not sure if that is normal. Its not EWCM, so who knows. FX for BFP! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Babyville

Hi everyone,

I started my first round of clomid this month after doctor found out i wasnt ovulating. Have been ttc for 9 months but due to family history of hysterectomys at a young age, she started me on the tablets straight away. I am 27 and my husband is 26, we are both active and healthy people so im hoping this works. Im on 50mg from day 2-6, now on day 13 of my cycle. Have had regular stomach cramps and back ache and on day 4 and 5 of the tablets i felt very emotional and nauseous. I dont mind though as im desperate to be a mum!! I know so many people who are expecting at the moment, i just wish it was me! I know one day it will be me, its just hard when it seems everyone else is pregnant except me. I have to have a blood test on day 21, every month im on clomid, to see whether it has worked in making me ovulate. Im also taking the Pregnacare Conception multivitamins to try and help even more. Have positive days when im so excited about the fact that this could help me get pregnant, but then have down days when i wonder why my body isnt working properly. Anyway, just wanted to start chatting to women in similar situations and to get a support network going.

Good luck to you all

xxx


----------



## daydream

Welcome Babyville. I'm on my first cycle of clomid as well. I'm 5DPO currently, and I'm planning on testing on the 22nd! Hopefully the first cycle will be the one for most of us! There are quite a few here that are in their first cycle on clomid.

:dust:


----------



## Babyville

Thankyou Daydream, because im new to this im still not 100% sure what all the abbreviations mean! Lol!! What does 5DPO mean? Sorry to be so ditzy but im still learning  x


----------



## daydream

Babyville said:


> Thankyou Daydream, because im new to this im still not 100% sure what all the abbreviations mean! Lol!! What does 5DPO mean? Sorry to be so ditzy but im still learning  x

You'll catch on quick :) 5DPO = 5 days past ovulation. I ovulated on CD17 and I'm now CD22.

There's a whole list of the "lingo" here: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html 

It's very helpful when you're first starting


----------



## ttcreed

Babyville said:


> Thankyou Daydream, because im new to this im still not 100% sure what all the abbreviations mean! Lol!! What does 5DPO mean? Sorry to be so ditzy but im still learning  x

5 days post ovulation, here is a list of all of the abbreviations.
https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## Babyville

Thankyou everyone, that link has really helped me. Good luck with your next round of clomid ttcreed xx


----------



## TryinFor1

I am being a bad girl and testing tomorrow with fmu. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## daydream

TryinFor1 said:


> I am being a bad girl and testing tomorrow with fmu. Wish me luck ladies!

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

Well I'm now an official member of this thread and not just a stalker anymore. :haha:

Taking my first Clomid pill tonight!! :wohoo: My doctor prescribed a low dose, 25 mg, since I ovulate sometimes on my own. I hope it's strong enough. Anyone take 25 mg, or know someone that has?? :shrug:


----------



## mk8

Hi lisa!!!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Lisa92881

mk8 said:


> Hi lisa!!!!!!! Good luck!

Hey lady! I just wrote on our other thread. :) Thanks for the good luck wishes....I hope Clomid does the trick for us!!


----------



## Helena_

good luck to both Lisa and Rachael!!!!! 


Lisa- I haven't actually heard of anyone taking that low of a dose but if you already ovulate on your own then maybe it'll give you the tiny push you need to bring on some nicer eggies. 
Worse case scenario, he just ups your dosage next month. Are you having any type of monitoring? How long were you ttc before you went to the doctor? Was there a reason he put you on clomid? I checked out your chart and you seem to have had a very nice ovulation last month.


----------



## Lisa92881

I know, wasn't last months chart beautiful!! Haha. The one before that...not so much - it was anovulatory and about 125 days long. I've been ttc since last october and have had only 6 cycles since then. I went to the dr in June, at which point it had been like 8 months, and we started investigating my long cycles. I also just had surgery a few weeks ago to remove polyps. It's been a long journey so far, I hope Clomid at least shortens my cycle, even if I don't get a BFP right away!! No monitoring, I have an appt in february to discuss the first few months on it.


----------



## Helena_

my doctor wasn't going to do monitoring. She just gave me 50mg of clomid with 3 refills. I was all happy about that but once I realized that it was cd 20 and I still hadn't ovulated I called her and asked for a higher dose. So now I'm on 100mg and will be going in for cd 21 bloods this Monday. I believe I'm 1dpo today but wont know until I get my cross hairs (hopefully on Friday). I'm all for a hands off doctor because I kinda like to do my own thing but I don't understand giving refills for a drug that may or may not work at a low dosage....I feel like at least the first month should be monitored, you know? Just to be sure...I had to request that they check my progesterone when I found out that it was a common thing to do and that 50mg wasn't working. If 100mg doesn't work I want something concrete to show the doctor. I wanna be able to be like.."look, this isn't working. I probably need something stronger" and also for my own piece of mind. 

haha sorry. I'm not bashing you or your doctor here...just ranting about mine a bit.


----------



## corgankidd

I want to start Clomid but since it is so expensive I did a little searching around and found this website that claims to sell generic clomid for ridiculously low prices. I'm not sure if I should trust it or not. Has anybody used genericclomid.com?


----------



## TryinFor1

Where do you live that clomid is so expensive? Do you not have health insurance? I think it is only like 20 something dollars for generic at walmart without insurance. I wouldnt trust a website, personally. It would scare me too much to think of what other stuff they could have potentially put into it.


----------



## kel3639

TryinFor1 said:


> I am being a bad girl and testing tomorrow with fmu. Wish me luck ladies!

Let us know what the results are!!!! :happydance: 
:dust:


----------



## Helena_

Kel- I noticed you have an ovacue. has yors been correct for you? last cycle I got both pink and purple box but never actually ovulated and this month it never confirmed ovulation (I did miss a few.readings) but had all signs


----------



## kel3639

Yes I do! And honestly.. I don't think Ovacue is very good with irregular cycles. This cycle I was on clomid and imputed that so it gave me a pink box CD11 but purple CD16 and CD16 is when I ovulated.. So yes and no. I got it as a gift from my brother but it's not something I would go buy.


----------



## Helena_

it's saying at I ovulated on cd 17. if my temp rises again tomorrow then ff says cd 15. I was inconsistent with doing the ovacue so I think I'll go with my bbt. I'm starting to think that less is more and maybe I should only be using one method.


----------



## kel3639

Well I'm sure that if you are more accurate with what you put as the setting and medications and stuff and consistent with the readings, then Ovacue would be more consistent and accurate. You should try again but if not then not!!


----------



## Kasal

First round did 50mg days 5-9, unsuccessfull.

Just done a 100mg days 2-6, ovulated day 14, now pregnant! :D:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mk8

Yay kasal! Would you mind recapping your story? Wishing you a healthy 9 months!

Ladies, I have a rather silly question but I'm going to go ahead and ask it anyway! I started spotting btown cm on weds, more spotting (and heavier) all day yest, then at 10pm, some fresh blood, a v v light period. Heavier this morning. I need to take clomid in day 2 do do you think I should take it tonight Or tomO night?


----------



## Kasal

:thumbup: I dont know MK8 when you should take it sorry.

Well me and other half been trying for nearly two years as i had implant took out in Feb 2010 and havent been on any contraception since then.

Went to doctors as wasnt having a regular period (about 4 a year) and never have had since i can remember. Drs were crap told me to come back in a few months if i hadnt had one.

Tried chlomid for the first time this year but didnt really know what i was doing as i had gotten it from a friend who sells it to men as an "after steroids hormone helper" so i didnt test for ovulation, i just tried roughly 14 days after 1st day of period to no avail.

I had to wait to have my next natural period before i could take it again so that was 16th november, i chose to take 2 pills a day on a night time days 2-6. this time i did ovulation strips from day 10 and ovulated exactly 14 days after first day of period. A few days later my nipples were hurting and have been hurting ever since so i did a few pregnancy tests which all came up very faintly 2 lines but i didnt believe it so last night i got a clear blue digital test kit and came up with a positive 2-3 :)
:happydance:


----------



## omuk

Kasal said:


> :thumbup: I dont know MK8 when you should take it sorry.
> 
> Well me and other half been trying for nearly two years as i had implant took out in Feb 2010 and havent been on any contraception since then.
> 
> Went to doctors as wasnt having a regular period (about 4 a year) and never have had since i can remember. Drs were crap told me to come back in a few months if i hadnt had one.
> 
> Tried chlomid for the first time this year but didnt really know what i was doing as i had gotten it from a friend who sells it to men as an "after steroids hormone helper" so i didnt test for ovulation, i just tried roughly 14 days after 1st day of period to no avail.
> 
> I had to wait to have my next natural period before i could take it again so that was 16th november, i chose to take 2 pills a day on a night time days 2-6. this time i did ovulation strips from day 10 and ovulated exactly 14 days after first day of period. A few days later my nipples were hurting and have been hurting ever since so i did a few pregnancy tests which all came up very faintly 2 lines but i didnt believe it so last night i got a clear blue digital test kit and came up with a positive 2-3 :)
> :happydance:

Congratulations on your :bfp: Kasal. Wish you H&H 9 months. 

Am on my 1st round with clomid. Had two follicles ruptured by cd11 when i went in for ultrasound. was waiting for one more to rupture in 24hrs. Keeping my fxd that this month will be my lucky month.


----------



## Hugsys

i post in the wrong place before.

Ladies I REALLY need some advise. Since 1 dpo and I am now 5dpo I have been getting pains in my ovaries. Sometimes dull sometimes sharp and its on and off.

This is similar to the pains I had when I got my bfp 3 years ago but also similar to the pains I had from cysts on my ovaries following my m/c. 

Its my first cycle of clomid and I wonder if its 

1.Just my ovaries working harder than they usually do
2. Leading upto something positive (bfp!)
3. Ovarian cysts again 

I would LOVE to find out from you ladies if these pains are normal (as I have never had them like this so many days after ovulation) and what you think causes it.

Thank you!


----------



## Helena_

Kasal said:


> First round did 50mg days 5-9, unsuccessfull.
> 
> Just done a 100mg days 2-6, ovulated day 14, now pregnant! :D:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I did 100mg day 2-6 and ovulated for the first time on cd 15. Hope I can join you in about 10 days! congrats!


----------



## Helena_

Hugsys said:


> i post in the wrong place before.
> 
> Ladies I REALLY need some advise. Since 1 dpo and I am now 5dpo I have been getting pains in my ovaries. Sometimes dull sometimes sharp and its on and off.
> 
> This is similar to the pains I had when I got my bfp 3 years ago but also similar to the pains I had from cysts on my ovaries following my m/c.
> 
> Its my first cycle of clomid and I wonder if its
> 
> 1.Just my ovaries working harder than they usually do
> 2. Leading upto something positive (bfp!)
> 3. Ovarian cysts again
> 
> I would LOVE to find out from you ladies if these pains are normal (as I have never had them like this so many days after ovulation) and what you think causes it.
> 
> Thank you!

I've been having the same thing since 1dpo. wish i could help


----------



## Hugsys

Is this your first clomid cycle helena?


----------



## Helena_

second but the with the first I didn't ovulate


----------



## daangconcepts

I am on my second cycle 100 mg days 5-9. I noticed last month and already this month that I have been having ALOT of EWCM. Any one else experience this?? I thought clomid had the reverse affect, and can make EWCM scare?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Starting Clomid next week, I'll be CD22 but will recount as day 2. Anyone else's doctor told them to just take it and recount cycle day to skip a long cycle?

Also, I'm preempting dryness, any recommendations for preseed / conceive plus?

Thanks


----------



## Lisa92881

I've seen a few girls on here take it late in their cycle, or even take it twice in the same cycle. What dose are you taking?

I've used both pressed and conceive plus. I think conceive plus is a little bit better bc it has things in it to "help" the sperm along, but they're both good and we liked them both. 

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## jme84

Helena_Lynn said:


> Hugsys said:
> 
> 
> i post in the wrong place before.
> 
> Ladies I REALLY need some advise. Since 1 dpo and I am now 5dpo I have been getting pains in my ovaries. Sometimes dull sometimes sharp and its on and off.
> 
> This is similar to the pains I had when I got my bfp 3 years ago but also similar to the pains I had from cysts on my ovaries following my m/c.
> 
> Its my first cycle of clomid and I wonder if its
> 
> 1.Just my ovaries working harder than they usually do
> 2. Leading upto something positive (bfp!)
> 3. Ovarian cysts again
> 
> I would LOVE to find out from you ladies if these pains are normal (as I have never had them like this so many days after ovulation) and what you think causes it.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I've been having the same thing since 1dpo. wish i could helpClick to expand...

My last cycle at 100mg of clomid I had major lower abdominal cramping the whole cycle. My doctor checked me for cysts none found. He just said some people get cramps with higher doses.


----------



## omuk

Hugsys said:


> i post in the wrong place before.
> 
> Ladies I REALLY need some advise. Since 1 dpo and I am now 5dpo I have been getting pains in my ovaries. Sometimes dull sometimes sharp and its on and off.
> 
> This is similar to the pains I had when I got my bfp 3 years ago but also similar to the pains I had from cysts on my ovaries following my m/c.
> 
> Its my first cycle of clomid and I wonder if its
> 
> 1.Just my ovaries working harder than they usually do
> 2. Leading upto something positive (bfp!)
> 3. Ovarian cysts again
> 
> I would LOVE to find out from you ladies if these pains are normal (as I have never had them like this so many days after ovulation) and what you think causes it.
> 
> Thank you!

:hi: Helena. This is also my 1st round with clomid. I have had ovulation pains since cd7. I produced three follicles this cycle and went to the doctor on cd10. She said that two follicles had already ruptured. One was about to in the next 24 hrs. I am also worried because the pain is still there and am now cd15. Its even painful to bd but we manage somehow :blush:

Let me know how it goes and if the pain will subside. I have an appointment with the doctor tomorrow so i will probably find out why i still have pain.

:dust:


----------



## Helena_

Thanks! It seems like a lot of women get cramps with clomid. Clomid does some crazy things to us


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lisa92881 said:


> I've seen a few girls on here take it late in their cycle, or even take it twice in the same cycle. What dose are you taking?
> 
> I've used both pressed and conceive plus. I think conceive plus is a little bit better bc it has things in it to "help" the sperm along, but they're both good and we liked them both.
> 
> Good luck!! :dust:

Thanks, I thought it was strange that the doc said to take it regardless, but she also said it wont work the first time, until second lot! all sounds strange to me. I'm going to be having 50mg to start with, then doctor will see me after 2 months.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hope it works for you! :)

So, ladies who have taken it - most times, if it works, you'll ovulate 5-10 days after your last pill, right? So if I'm taking it cd 5-9, I should expect to ovulate hopefully by cd 19, which would just be amazing. :thumbup: Really hoping it works. I kinda feel like I've been getting little pinchies in my ovaries today, but I'm probably just imagining it. :haha:


----------



## Helena_

yeah you should ov about 10 days later. I have seen it later than 10 days after but I'm not sure if that's the clomid making you ovulate or your body just ovulating


----------



## Helena_

So I'm 4dpo but had a very slow rise. I'm thinking of taking my natural progesterone cream but not sure if I should. Thoughts? 

I don't actually for sure know that I have a progesterone problem but will be getting my cd21 blood done for Monday and will find out then, I guess.


----------



## kcoennen

I got my +OPK on day 14, so 5 days after clomid. However, I got another +OPK on days 21, 22, 23. Which is now. So I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Helena_

I would go with the first one as that's what ff confirmed. Maybe the positive opk now is the start of a positive hpt


----------



## kcoennen

I hope so. I took a cheap internet one today and it showed up negative.


----------



## daangconcepts

Has anyone noticed their BBT elevates when taking Clomid?

I am on my second cycle of Clomid this round is 100 mg days 5-9 (last month was 50mg CD5-9). I did not have a rise in my temp the first month. But this month its elevated..and has been elevated for the past 3 days. Is that common has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Lisa92881

daangconcepts said:


> Has anyone noticed their BBT elevates when taking Clomid?
> 
> I am on my second cycle of Clomid this round is 100 mg days 5-9 (last month was 50mg CD5-9). I did not have a rise in my temp the first month. But this month its elevated..and has been elevated for the past 3 days. Is that common has anyone else experienced this?

I haven't noticed any rise....but this is also only my first cycle, and I'm on a very low dose (25 mg). Maybe it's more common with higher doses. :flower:


----------



## jme84

I never thought about but just looked back at all my charts and does look like my temps increase at time of clomid.


----------



## Helena_

yes both months of clomid my temps were elevated. Now after o they don't seem as elevated as I would expect.


----------



## mk8

hello ladies

hope youre all having a great weekend. 

so i am on to cycle 2 of clomid. been told to take it from cd2-6. I had a mini debate with myself (like a crazy woman!) over what i should call cd 1... i spotted the whole day on thurs and at 10pm at night, i had vv light red blood. fri - af came in full flow. i decided to count fri as cd1. anyhoo... i am now on cd3 and af is light. i am concerned that it has thinned my uterine lining. since ttc in jan this year, i have noticed my periods are lighter. I wonder whether the stress of this ttc business is causing some kind of hormonal imbalance had scans to check for fibroids and cysts as i had some pain earlier this yr and everything was ok with that and my bloodtests). i am worried that clomid is further thinning my lining and thus make it tough for the embryo to implant, if the sperm did manage to get into that stubborn egg! any ideas how we can naturally thicken our lining? i have booked in a massage and reflexology session so that i can chill out. but i have heard that it can also help to balance hormones.


----------



## Lisa92881

I think some girls take aspirin (I think baby aspirin) to help with their lining...though I'm not sure if and how that works. Just something I think I've seen on BnB. :shrug: Sorry, guess I'm not really much help. :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok girls I'm having a crazy "I really want to ovulate early this cycle" moment. :wacko:

I've been taking 25 mg, tonight is my last pill. I'm so tempted to just take the whole pill (50 mg) as one last hurrah and hope that the little extra will work it's magic. :haha: Man, this TTC business is driving me nuts.


----------



## Helena_

I think I may have the beginning of a triphasic chart. I also had horrible cramps and pains yestetday. Apparently many women believe they implanted at 5dpo and got early bfps...hope I'm one of them


----------



## jme84

Helenalynn my fxd for you. Sending:dust:


----------



## TryinFor1

Lisa92881 said:


> Ok girls I'm having a crazy "I really want to ovulate early this cycle" moment. :wacko:
> 
> I've been taking 25 mg, tonight is my last pill. I'm so tempted to just take the whole pill (50 mg) as one last hurrah and hope that the little extra will work it's magic. :haha: Man, this TTC business is driving me nuts.

DO IT. I am a pill pusher. lol


----------



## Lisa92881

TryinFor1 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls I'm having a crazy "I really want to ovulate early this cycle" moment. :wacko:
> 
> I've been taking 25 mg, tonight is my last pill. I'm so tempted to just take the whole pill (50 mg) as one last hurrah and hope that the little extra will work it's magic. :haha: Man, this TTC business is driving me nuts.
> 
> DO IT. I am a pill pusher. lolClick to expand...

:rofl: I controlled myself and took 25 mg again!!! Hahaha. Hope it works, or it's on for next cycle!!


----------



## SavedByLove11

So tomorrow I go get my progest. level check.....I so hope that its high and that this is the month....


----------



## Helena_

Can you guys take a look at my chart? My temp increased today and I need some false hope lol


----------



## elisamarie

Helena_Lynn said:


> Can you guys take a look at my chart? My temp increased today and I need some false hope lol

Your chart looks really good :thumbup: Could yesterday be implantation dip?? I'd be bouncing off the walls! :happydance:


----------



## Helena_

I think it was! I'm exhausted but I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## kcoennen

Ooooohhhh Helena, you chart is looking really good!!! I'm still not sure about mine, and it is now 14/15 dpo and still getting BFN and no AF.


----------



## Helena_

no af is always good news!


----------



## mk8

Helena, your chart looks great! Man, i hope you get your bfp on xmas day!!!!!!! 

How long have you been trying?


----------



## Helena_

We started ntnp in Jan 2010 and then I started charting after my doctors appointment in March (I think I started charting in May 2011). Found out I have pcos so that's why it never happened for us. I don't know what clicked in me but suddenly I was so fed up with not getting pregnant so I started looking at how to time it correctly and all that. So I say we've been trying to two years, even if at the beginning we weren't 'actively' trying. well two years this jan


----------



## Helena_

This is my second cycle of clomid but the first that has made me ovulate. I've never actually ovulated before (since charting and doctor thinks ever based off of my past cycles). SO I really don't know what to expect from the tww so I don't wanna get my hopes up over anything


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok, silly question. :dohh:

I've started my OPKs for this cycle, and because I took Clomid I started much earlier than I have in previous cycles. My lines are so so light (they're acually bumming me out, they're so light :nope:). Have most of you had a fade-in pattern to your OPKs? I don't think usually have a distinct fade-in, but I'm worried that my lines are so light, it means that the CLomid definitely isn't working. :shrug:


----------



## Helena_

my lines were extremely light before I got my positive opk. I actually didn't expect to get a positive when I did


----------



## Lisa92881

Helena_Lynn said:


> my lines were extremely light before I got my positive opk. I actually didn't expect to get a positive when I did

Really? Thank you. :flower: I'm trying not to get discouraged; I don't know why it's getting to me today. I guess I kind of figured that the lines would be getting darker by now if it was working, even if I was still days away from getting a positive.


----------



## elisamarie

Lisa92881 said:


> Ok, silly question. :dohh:
> 
> I've started my OPKs for this cycle, and because I took Clomid I started much earlier than I have in previous cycles. My lines are so so light (they're acually bumming me out, they're so light :nope:). Have most of you had a fade-in pattern to your OPKs? I don't think usually have a distinct fade-in, but I'm worried that my lines are so light, it means that the CLomid definitely isn't working. :shrug:

mine were really really light almost nonexistent at times! Then I woke up cycle day 17 and bam! the most positive opk I have ever seen! So I went from super negative almost not there, to super positive! Don't bum yourself out!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey, has anyone noticed a correlation between high temp and vivid dreams? Assuming sue to the xlomid my temp was high the last 2 mornings and the nights before I have very vivid dreams, last night no dreams, this morning temp is back to normal!!! Just noticed a pattern and thought I would share


----------



## Lisa92881

elisamarie said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, silly question. :dohh:
> 
> I've started my OPKs for this cycle, and because I took Clomid I started much earlier than I have in previous cycles. My lines are so so light (they're acually bumming me out, they're so light :nope:). Have most of you had a fade-in pattern to your OPKs? I don't think usually have a distinct fade-in, but I'm worried that my lines are so light, it means that the CLomid definitely isn't working. :shrug:
> 
> mine were really really light almost nonexistent at times! Then I woke up cycle day 17 and bam! the most positive opk I have ever seen! So I went from super negative almost not there, to super positive! Don't bum yourself out!Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## kcoennen

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: THANK YOU CLOMID!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations! First round?


----------



## kcoennen

Yup first round at 50mg!


----------



## wendyk1

kcoennen said:


> Yup first round at 50mg!

Yahoo! A Christmas BFP!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg!! Yay!!! Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

so happy for you!


----------



## kcoennen

Thank you everyone!!!! DH is making me take another test in the morning. He just drove around for 40 minutes looking for a place who will do a blood test now and tell us the results! lol Didn't find one.... down in VA we have them, but not up here in PA.


----------



## daydream

Yay! kcoennen!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Helena_

how many dpo did you get your bfp. symptoms? did you test before today?


----------



## kcoennen

I was 15/16 dpo yesterday when I got the positive. I tested last week, and this week on Monday and Wednesday. All negatives obviously. Last week I had an itchy nipple lol, and the past two weeks very very tired, random times of having to pee super bad, and cramps!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I have to say, the itchy nipple is by far my favorite symptom!! :rofl:


----------



## Helena_

spotting...thinking tomorrow will be cd 1. bummed but happy clomid worked


----------



## kcoennen

Lol Lisa, it was quite annoying but a funny one to remember!!


----------



## justhoping92

Hi Ladies!

I was reading this thread and happy to have found one about clomid and all the good stuff that comes along with ttc :haha:.

So starting wednesday I will be on my 2nd round of Clomid 50 mg. I really hope this works for me this time! I am super nervous but excited to start again.


----------



## Helena_

ok cd 1 . starting clomid tomorrow


----------



## Lisa92881

Sorry Helena. :hugs:

Well I don't think the 25mg of Clomid is going to do it for me, it's cd 17 and still nothing. Had a tiny bit of ewcm last night, but nothing today and no positive opk. Not feeling positive at all today, and really wishing she had started me at 50 mg. :nope:


----------



## jme84

Lisa I am sorry! I can kinda relate on my second cycle of clomid they kept me at 50 mg even though i did not o the month before with 50 mg. When I did not o that month I felt it was such a waste. I have heard alot of people o late with clomid so maybe it's still on it's way. I am on 150mg this month hoping and waiting to o.


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks jme! I thought I had read somewhere that if Clomid is going to work, you will ovulate within 10 days of your last pill. Not sure if that's totally true though. :shrug:


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi everyone, 
I will be starting my first cycle on Clomid, I will take it cd 5-9, haven't picked it up yet so not sure what dose it is but i think he might have said 50mg, I O on my own already but never became pregnant in 12 years of being active (longer but with protection) anyways he is giving it to me to give me a boost as the donor we are using has 4 kids so we know he has no issues, and so far no issues with me either except not getting pregnant. So i'm looking forward to it and have pre seed in case i dry up from it, but i'm nervous as they won't due u/s as my O date is to fall on the weekend so can't time it right, just gonna go with opk. Do u ladies have any suggestions as for best time to take it? And does it have to be the same time everyday?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lisa92881 said:


> Thanks jme! I thought I had read somewhere that if Clomid is going to work, you will ovulate within 10 days of your last pill. Not sure if that's totally true though. :shrug:

I found this https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator I think it seems good, calcs your days so you know what to expect a little I suppose


----------



## haj624

Ok ladies I'm back from my hiatus I took. Well still no bfp :( since last time I wrote I had an hsg test done and everything came out all clear. Hubby got a sa done and that didn't come back too great :( his sperm count was great it was 147 million. His motility was 45% but he only had 5% normal sperm. So needless to say I cried like a baby when I found out. He has an appt with a specialist on Friday. Anyone else experience anything like this?? Also anyone experience TERRIBLE constipation on clomid???


----------



## CherryD

This may have already been asked... If so, I am sorry. They are so many pages here I haven't read through them. But I do have a question. I am on my 2nd month of Clomid and was wondering is it possible to ovulate during the 5 days you are taking it? I ask b/c I am going to do the ovulation test again this month (even though I said I wasn't) and was wondering when I should start testing this month (I was told to start testing 5 days after the last day I took Clomid on). But I am thinking I will start testing 3 days after that day. Thoughts? Tips? Suggestions?


----------



## Lisa92881

haj624 said:


> Ok ladies I'm back from my hiatus I took. Well still no bfp :( since last time I wrote I had an hsg test done and everything came out all clear. Hubby got a sa done and that didn't come back too great :( his sperm count was great it was 147 million. His motility was 45% but he only had 5% normal sperm. So needless to say I cried like a baby when I found out. He has an appt with a specialist on Friday. Anyone else experience anything like this?? Also anyone experience TERRIBLE constipation on clomid???

:hugs: I had a freak out when I got my hubby's results too. He has 3% normal sperm. Remember that any SA is just a "snapshot" of what could be going on....his next SA could be totally different. My dr suggested that he see a urologist, which we haven't done yet. She didn't seem too concerned though. At my next appt she said his results were a little low, and I said "But nothing to freak out about, right? Or am I missing something?" and she agreed. So, try to remain calm and positive, and remember that way back before SA's were ever done, babies were made and I'm sure lots of guys then had low sperm counts too. Plus, it only takes one! :)

EDIT - YES! to the constipation! Luckily, I always have Miralax on hand, it works wonders! :rofl:


----------



## Helena_

you can start lh testing 3 days after your last pill. use, this calculator to figure out dates :) https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


----------



## haj624

Lisa92881 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I'm back from my hiatus I took. Well still no bfp :( since last time I wrote I had an hsg test done and everything came out all clear. Hubby got a sa done and that didn't come back too great :( his sperm count was great it was 147 million. His motility was 45% but he only had 5% normal sperm. So needless to say I cried like a baby when I found out. He has an appt with a specialist on Friday. Anyone else experience anything like this?? Also anyone experience TERRIBLE constipation on clomid???
> 
> :hugs: I had a freak out when I got my hubby's results too. He has 3% normal sperm. Remember that any SA is just a "snapshot" of what could be going on....his next SA could be totally different. My dr suggested that he see a urologist, which we haven't done yet. She didn't seem too concerned though. At my next appt she said his results were a little low, and I said "But nothing to freak out about, right? Or am I missing something?" and she agreed. So, try to remain calm and positive, and remember that way back before SA's were ever done, babies were made and I'm sure lots of guys then had low sperm counts too. Plus, it only takes one! :)
> 
> EDIT - YES! to the constipation! Luckily, I always have Miralax on hand, it works wonders! :rofl:Click to expand...

Yes he's going to the fertility urologist..that's his appt on Friday. It's just so frustrating. It's just something else to worry about. It has gotten me so down. 

As far as the constipation it killing me!!! I'm actually in pain from it


----------



## Lisa92881

Don't stress. There's such a wide range of normal. I've seen sources say that 5% is ok. Let me know what the urologist says, we could use some tips too. :) At least you got your appt quickly!


----------



## momwannabe81

I wouldn't worry about sa since he has them he can get them improved, there is some fertility for men vitamins out there (can't remember the name). 
Got the 50mg dose and my Dr said to start using opks cd 10


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies,

Well I am back in the TWW, 1 dpo today on my second round of Clomid. Hope this one is it!!

haj524, my DH's sperm results came back not the greatest, like yours. His issue is sperm morphology too! As soon as we got that report, I ordered FertilAid for Him, off a fertility website. He has been taking it faithfully, and he has another SA in January, so I am anxious to see the results and if it helped.

Babydust ladies! Happy New Year!


----------



## Lisa92881

wendyk1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I am back in the TWW, 1 dpo today on my second round of Clomid. Hope this one is it!!
> 
> haj524, my DH's sperm results came back not the greatest, like yours. His issue is sperm morphology too! As soon as we got that report, I ordered FertilAid for Him, off a fertility website. He has been taking it faithfully, and he has another SA in January, so I am anxious to see the results and if it helped.
> 
> Babydust ladies! Happy New Year!

Yay for the TWW! I hope to join you soon. I haven't had a TWW since like.... June! :dohh:


----------



## Sparklegirl

bump


----------



## ttcreed

Hey ladies, 
Sorry i havent been on here for a while, my life has been kinda crazy. So after being 4 days late on last AF it finally started. It was the weirdest cycle i have ever had. I bled more than I ever have, had to put towels under me and stay in bed for the first two days (Tmi i know) started third round of clomid, 50 mg days 5-9 and didnt get the usual symptoms, have been using the cbefm (clear blue easy fertility monitor) for two cycles but have never gotten a peak always just a high, no peak this month either, im on day 15 of my cycle right now so its bd time lol i bought a bbt but havent used it I forget in the mornings. How has everyone been doing? I havent had time to catch up lately, talk later on ladies and good luck to everyone. Anna


----------



## haj624

Yeah luckily it was only a few weeks to get the appt.

Good luck Wendy!


----------



## wana b a mom

haj!! you are back! sorry you are feeling down, but cheer up! I am sure that whatever it is you guys have to do you will get through it. Stay positive!!!!!
Wendy, Good luck!! 
Lisa, how is it going? any +OPK?
to all the ladies, BEST OF LUCK! we can do this!


----------



## wana b a mom

momwannabe81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I will be starting my first cycle on Clomid, I will take it cd 5-9, haven't picked it up yet so not sure what dose it is but i think he might have said 50mg, I O on my own already but never became pregnant in 12 years of being active (longer but with protection) anyways he is giving it to me to give me a boost as the donor we are using has 4 kids so we know he has no issues, and so far no issues with me either except not getting pregnant. So i'm looking forward to it and have pre seed in case i dry up from it, but i'm nervous as they won't due u/s as my O date is to fall on the weekend so can't time it right, just gonna go with opk. Do u ladies have any suggestions as for best time to take it? And does it have to be the same time everyday?

hi there! 
yes, you are supposed to take it @ the same time every day and some people say that taking it at night minimizes side effects. 
good luck!!


----------



## Chloe597

Hi everyone! I'm wondering what the latest everyone has O'd on Clomid is? I thought i had 3 days of +OPKs on CD 20-22, but now its already CD 26 and still no temp increase to indicate O has happened. Am I out? Is this round of clomid just not going to make me O? I took 50mg on CD5-9. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa92881

wana b a mom said:


> haj!! you are back! sorry you are feeling down, but cheer up! I am sure that whatever it is you guys have to do you will get through it. Stay positive!!!!!
> Wendy, Good luck!!
> Lisa, how is it going? any +OPK?
> to all the ladies, BEST OF LUCK! we can do this!

So close still! Argh I just want it to be positive! :haha: I'm hoping later today! :happydance:


----------



## wantabby

has anyone here increased there clomid from 50mg to 100mg? did it cause you to ovulate earlier? or any other side effects? I have taken 2 50mg clomid rounds and this is my first round of 100mg and I think It made me ovulate earlier than I ever have..I can't really pinpoint the day, ff is saying cd14. take a look and Let me know What You think! thank you ladies!! :flower:


----------



## Helena_

I was taking 50mg and I didn't o. took 100mg and a beautiful o on day 15


----------



## momwannabe81

Was wondering if any of u are taking Clomid just to give O a boost and u already O on ur own. Thats my case i O regularly (blessing but a curse at the same time) and the Dr is giving it to me to improve my follys. (not that they were bad) Just unexplained infertility.


----------



## inpghttc

I am on my second cycle of clomid and I O on my own...I am on it for low progesterone and unexplained infertility. I was on 50 mg last month and am on 14 DPO of cycle two this month...The first month it didn't help my levels and so I was put on 100 mg this month. I have not heard from my RE's office about what my levels were this time around. AF should have shown her ugly face today but my boobs are still really sore and I have no signs. I stopped testing around 11 DPO. I am so sick of BFN and don't want to waste money either so I will test if she doesn't show in a few days. My cycles are like clockwork and have been since I came off the pill in June and last month the clomid didn't lengthen it. It was still a 14 day LP. I am hoping that the fact that I still have no af and my boobs still hurt means that my progesterone is up for a change?? Hope so! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG! Thank you Clomid!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1325109732.jpg


----------



## Sparklegirl

Lisa92881 said:


> OMG! Thank you Clomid!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1325109732.jpg

congratulations :happydance: & a happy healthy 9mnths :hugs: can i ask why u were on clomid... im starting it next cycle 50mg cd5-9 & new to this thread :flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

That's an OPK. :blush: I'm just so excited to ovulate!! My dr put me on it because I don't ovulate consistently, and when I do, it's very late in my cycle.


----------



## daydream

Lisa92881 said:


> OMG! Thank you Clomid!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1325109732.jpg

Yay that's a beauty! I love +OPKs! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

ME TOO!!! Especially on CD 19, which is nice and early for me!! :happydance:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Lisa92881 said:


> That's an OPK. :blush: I'm just so excited to ovulate!! My dr put me on it because I don't ovulate consistently, and when I do, it's very late in my cycle.

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: im soooooo sorry, i really feel like such a :fool:


----------



## Lisa92881

Sparklegirl said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> That's an OPK. :blush: I'm just so excited to ovulate!! My dr put me on it because I don't ovulate consistently, and when I do, it's very late in my cycle.
> 
> :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: im soooooo sorry, i really feel like such a :fool:Click to expand...

Hehe, don't be sorry. Hopefully I'll be sharing a BFP pic in about 2 weeks!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> That's an OPK. :blush: I'm just so excited to ovulate!! My dr put me on it because I don't ovulate consistently, and when I do, it's very late in my cycle.
> 
> :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: im soooooo sorry, i really feel like such a :fool:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, don't be sorry. Hopefully I'll be sharing a BFP pic in about 2 weeks!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Goodluck & go have lots & lots of :sex: :winkwink: :dust:


----------



## mk8

Quick q lovely ladies... Who here is on clomid but already ovulates in their own? 

I think i o on my own- get positive/ near positive opks and temp shifts on the cycles i test. Though temps are erratic. Day 21 bloods indicated progesterone was 26nmol/l so borderline o. After a yr of no luck, doc has put me on unmonitpred clomid and im wondering who here is in a similar boat?


----------



## ArmyWife91210

I am just now starting my first cycle after my miscarriage last month on 11/20.
I got pregnant my first round of Clomid on 50mg.. I was shocked, it was bitter sweet to find out that after 2 yrs, it ended in mc.. But atleast I know that it works for me.. 
So they upped my does to 100mg, and were hoping for better luck!
Goodluck ladies..

Also does anyone get really moody? Cause, I did on 50mg, so I hope it's not worse on 100mg.. Thanks for all your help ladies.. 
Todays day 1, so first day of second round!


----------



## mk8

Sorry about your mc army wife, hopefully this cycle will work for you. No moodiness on my side though my libido has shot through the roof!!!!


----------



## ArmyWife91210

mk8 said:


> Sorry about your mc army wife, hopefully this cycle will work for you. No moodiness on my side though my libido has shot through the roof!!!!

Thank you for your condolences.. Really? I've always had a really high drive, right now I'm on day 2 of AF after the MC and I'm in dying pain.. ! I am blessed to have gotten pregnant the first time, and hopefully this round doubled will do the trick! :)

good luck to you too girl.


----------



## mk8

Thanks army wife. Yeah, my drive on clomid is nuts. Id say it was medium before but now I've just got one track mind. Hoho. I do get more spots though, also get more mid cycle, which surprised me. Shortened my usual 27 day cycle by a day and an extra day of dark brown spotting before af. I take b6 and frolic acid this cycle so let's see if it does anything!


----------



## ArmyWife91210

I have pcos! so, my normal cycle is about 32-34 days long. It didn't shorten it last time at all, well that I know of, I got pregant lol 
I was thinking about taking the B6 and the fertile CM, I don't get that sticky eggy white stretchy cm.. :/ So I've been using preseed, which obviously worked! do you Temp?


----------



## TryinFor1

ArmyWife

I used fertilCM and I freaking LOVED IT. It helped me so much! You just have to make sure you follow directions!


----------



## Helena_

fertilcm is great! I just have to remind myself to drink enough water. I tend to go all day without drinking anything. speaking of which.......


----------



## Babyville

Im currently on day 2 of my second round of clomid 50mg, as my AF came two days ago. Last month i was a day late and this month i was a day early. Have been getting quite emotional and hormonal at times as well as having hot flushes, but my worse symptom is the stomach cramps and back ache. I only used to get period cramps for the first few hours of my period but i have spent the whole of today laying on the sofa with a hot water bottle on my tummy!! Hoping this round makes me O as im pretty sure i didnt O last month. Get a blood test on day 21 this month to see if i have O'd so fingers crossed for that and a BFP at the end of this cycle! Babydust to all and happy new year x


----------



## mk8

What is fertilecm exactly and can you take it on clomid?


----------



## Helena_

It gives you very fertil cm. Haha. and yeah it's fine with clomid. You take it 3 times a day all cycle long.


----------



## Lisa92881

Whew...I think I'm ovulating like right this second...I feel like someone is stabbing me in the ovary!! Hahaha. :dohh:


----------



## Helena_

get to bed!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha: Going to in little bit. Already did last night and the night before! :happydance:


----------



## Navy2mom

Lisa92881 said:

> Hehe, don't be sorry. Hopefully I'll be sharing a BFP pic in about 2 weeks!! :thumbup:

Lisa- i am in the same boat with you:) I had my HCG trigger shot on Dec.27th and my FS said I would O 24-36 hours later....oh I know I O'd from my right side yesterday!! DH and I have BDed Tuesday and Wednesday night and we will probably BD tonight for good measure and the fun of being together:) Dr also told me to test two weeks from Dec.27th....which would be Jan.10th. Oh I hope we all get our BFP's


----------



## Navy2mom

*Question:* when you have 2 or more eggs in the same ovary that are mature...do you ovulate these eggs at the same time or are they released at different times?? I was crampy on my right side yesterday through out the late morning early afternoon and then I was crampy again this morning not long after I got up.....so I was just wondering.


----------



## mk8

ooo lots of ovulation going on. love it! i got a darker opk today but not sure if it was def positive. it was almost positive...hmmm... 

anyway, hubby and i have been doing the deed every other day. we have tried sperm meets egg plan in the past with no success so figured we would space the bding out a bit. some friends on here have said to cut down the bd and only do it every 3 days. they got pregnant that way. hubbys count is 35m/ml. total volume 6ml at last sa so quite a lot of jizz. haha.


----------



## ArmyWife91210

I heard that every other day is Ideal... I did it the day before ovulation, cause my hubby was gone the day I ovulated then did it bright in early the morning he came home before work, so twice, and I caught the eggy.. Also try switching it up and doing it in the morning a couple times I honestly think it makes a difference.. But that's just me.. 

I NEVER get the CM, so if you take that herbal supplement it's suppose to help.. But there's a lot of other things that you can do as well as like drinking much more, and taking evening prim rose till you ovulate, I've been ttc 3 years March 2012, so I think I know TOO much.. lol
But good luck with the BDING :)


----------



## ArmyWife91210

QUESTION:Last cycle when I concieved, I started taking clomid 3-7. This cycle, I started taking it on CD 1. Last time, I ovulated on CD 18, well that's when I got my +OPK, so I may have even ovulated AFTER that.. So should I exspect to ovulate sooner this time? I used an online Clomid calculator, but I'm not sure I trust It. I guess I could always start opk testing ASAP, but I was just wondering on a 32 day cycle if any of you had any input?


----------



## Lisa92881

I would think maybe a day or 2 earlier since you started taking it earlier, but what do I know?? :shrug:

Ok girls opinions needed -- we've bd'd the last 3 nights. Pretty sure I ovulated today. Forgot I had plans tomorrow night with friends. Do you think the last 3 nights is enough??


----------



## Helena_

if you ovulated today you'll be fine. you should even be fine if you ovulate tomorrow


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you!! Pretty sure it was today, I had super sharp pains for about an hour. :happydance: I'm feeling so good about this cycle! Well timed BD, plus had my hsg in October, and polyps removed in December... making for a great environment for that little egg!!


----------



## kcoennen

Lisa I am hoping this is your cycle!!! I'm so excited things are going great so far this cycle!!!!!! Are you going to count tomorrow as DPO1??


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah probably. I'll see if my temp goes up in the morning, I think it probably will. :) I want to be your bump buddy!!


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Todays cycle day 2, I was thinking about going back to tempting for this cycle.. I know it's not the beginning, but do you think I can still do it now? 

I never did it last time completely cause it confuses me.. and psychs me out.. 
but can someone tell me exactly how it works?
How much does it have to rise I heard .04 and stay elevated? right?


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm starting my first pill tomorrow, i'm exited and nervous lol, already reminded dh about mood swings and even told my boss (i'm open about me ttc)


----------



## mk8

Definitely think its ok to start temping on cd3. I think everybodys diff in term of temp rises but check out fertility friend for tips. 

Personally, I don't temp. Have done on and off but I used to feel so low when I saw my temp drop. Seeing af is also rubbish but I figured it was a bit better than spending a few extra days before seeing my temp drop and realising that cycle was bust. 

That said, heaps of women like to learn more about their cycles and i suspect I have low progrsterone because my lp is 12 days but temp starts to fall at 8 or 9 dpo and I spot 11 dpo. For info, I noticed my temps were less erratic on clomid.


----------



## mk8

Good luck!


----------



## elisamarie

hey ladies.. quick question... does anyone know if clomid will change my lp? meaning make it longer possibly?? and also, could it make implantation happen a little later than average? My temp dipped pretty low today (lowest I've seen it since ovulation) and I'm just hoping it's a good sign and not just AF knocking!!


----------



## Chloe597

Lisa, you should be fine! I have heard every other day is ideal, and that :spermy: can live for up to 5 days! i have been slacking on the BDing because I have been frustrated, so the last couple times it has been every third day. I had a temp spike this morning, but also woke up several times during the night, the last time with a cat on me, so that could have raised it artificially :shrug: 

Armywife, i dont usually start temping until CD 10 or so, because I am a late O-er and hate taking my temp in the AM as its so frustrating constantly getting a low number. You only need ~6 temps pre-O to draw your coverline and detect O. The rise should be more like .4 deg F. 

Elisamarie, i have heard clomid can make the LP longer, but I dont have any real experience with it yet as i'm still on my first Clomid cycle.


----------



## TryinFor1

elisamarie said:


> hey ladies.. quick question... does anyone know if clomid will change my lp? meaning make it longer possibly?? and also, could it make implantation happen a little later than average? My temp dipped pretty low today (lowest I've seen it since ovulation) and I'm just hoping it's a good sign and not just AF knocking!!

It made my LP longer (that I know of) because of the increase in progesterone and I am almost 100% sure it made me implant later also. Not till like 9-11dpo.


----------



## TryinFor1

Lisa92881 said:


> I would think maybe a day or 2 earlier since you started taking it earlier, but what do I know?? :shrug:
> 
> Ok girls opinions needed -- we've bd'd the last 3 nights. Pretty sure I ovulated today. Forgot I had plans tomorrow night with friends. Do you think the last 3 nights is enough??

When I got pregnant, DH and I dtd the day before I ovulated and not again till 2dpo because he was out of town! I think you are good to go!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls! :hugs:

I guess I didn't ovulate yesterday like I thought, no temp spike this morning. :shrug: Anyone ever have super sharp pains but then ovulate the next day??


----------



## Helena_

I get super sharp pains in the days leading to to o. I've been told that, it's the follie growing


----------



## Lisa92881

Helena_Lynn said:


> I get super sharp pains in the days leading to to o. I've been told that, it's the follie growing

Interesting! When do you get your positive OPKs, do they coincide with your pains?


----------



## TryinFor1

I did too Lisa. I would get sharp pains for two days, then get my positive OPK, and then sharp pains the day of ovulation and the day after.


----------



## Helena_

yea I had the same thing


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I'm on my third round of Clomid. Hoping it works this time!


----------



## Helena_

Hi Iluv!

what cd are you on? Was your.doctor concerned about your prog?


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm on cd 5. I asked about my progesterone level and he said he wasn't concerned because I am ovulating. He did say if we don't get pregnant this cycle that he would raise it to 100mg.


----------



## Helena_

oh ok. Yeah my prog was 8 and my doctor said it was low but it's fine. Everything I've read says it's not...so idk. She won't raise me and isn't checking it anymore (I had to request it the first time). I'm gonna take b-100 to try and raise my progesterone/lengthen lp. I have a 12 day lp but had spotting on the 12th day/very late bleeding (it was after 12 but idk if it should count or not) so it may only be 11 days and paired with the lowish progesterone I'd like to see it longer. 

we're on the same cd! When do you expect to ovulate? I should ovulate on cd 15 (if it's like last cycle)


----------



## IluvRedskins

I think somewhere around cd 14-16. I tried to use the opks last month but couldn't test around the same time. I think we are going to take a more relaxed approach this month. No opks just try to have fun. We are shooting for every other day. My first round my lp was only 9 days. This past round it was 18 days. My cycles are still so out of whack!


----------



## Helena_

That's interesting about your lp because your progesterone was higher the first time and lower the second. Hmm I sometimes wonder if progesterone is all that it's cracked up to be. I mean, it seems like there is some error to it. Girls with great progesterone never get pregnant but those who really low often do. I don't think I'm gonna care about the progesterone results anymore


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks Helena & Tryinfor1!! My OPKs went negative today....so either I ovulated late last night or today. Either way I better see a temp rise tomorrow or I'll be really mad!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Still no major temp rise today. :nope: Maybe I didn't really ov?


----------



## momwannabe81

U could just be having a slow rise, as ur temp is going up, just slowly. Dont panic :)


----------



## Lisa92881

momwannabe81 said:


> U could just be having a slow rise, as ur temp is going up, just slowly. Dont panic :)

Haha. Is it that obvious that I'm totally in panic mode?! :dohh: Thanks for your thoughts. I hope it's just a slow rise. I just expected a major spike since that's what happened last cycle.


----------



## momwannabe81

every cycle is different, ur also taking clomid which will do temp changes, i usually get a slow rise but it does look like u did O yesterday or the day before, give it a few days.


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Wow I learned something this morning....I am not temping this cycle( it drives my crazy) but I understand my October slow temp rise now, Thank you:) it was more then likely cuz that was my first round of Clomid.


----------



## Lisa92881

Navy2mom said:


> Wow I learned something this morning....I am not temping this cycle( it drives my crazy) but I understand my October slow temp rise now, Thank you:) it was more then likely cuz that was my first round of Clomid.

Well now I'm curious to see your October chart, can you paste the link?? :)


----------



## Navy2mom

I use to chart online but don't anymore...I found this awesome fertility journal and I can chart my temps,fertility info,appt.....I love it! The other book I have been finding helpful is What to expect before you're expecting.


----------



## Helena_

check out my chart from last month. very slow rise


----------



## Lisa92881

Navy2mom said:


> I use to chart online but don't anymore...I found this awesome fertility journal and I can chart my temps,fertility info,appt.....I love it! The other book I have been finding helpful is What to expect before you're expecting.




Helena_Lynn said:


> check out my chart from last month. very slow rise

Thanks girls, you're the best! :hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Your Welcome Lisa, sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Any ladies with Male sperm problems?

Hubby has poor sperm morphology, so I just ordered L carnitine, and Dong Quai, heard its good to help with mobility, quality, and number.


----------



## mommy2010

my second time on clomid trying for baby no:2 got pregnant first cycle last time but on cycle day 34 and no sign of pregnancy or period ,havnt really been able to try much this month with being ill over christmas . i was wondering as ive got my seond lot of clomid do i have to wait for my period or go back to my docter and get more tablets to help me have one as i only have about 4 periods a year so dont want to wait ages . never had to take a second round before :( guess cant always be as lucky .....


----------



## wendyk1

mommy2010 said:


> my second time on clomid trying for baby no:2 got pregnant first cycle last time but on cycle day 34 and no sign of pregnancy or period ,havnt really been able to try much this month with being ill over christmas . i was wondering as ive got my seond lot of clomid do i have to wait for my period or go back to my docter and get more tablets to help me have one as i only have about 4 periods a year so dont want to wait ages . never had to take a second round before :( guess cant always be as lucky .....

I would check in with your doctor if you haven't gotten your period yet....I did hear that Clomid can lengthen your cycle...mine was a day later my last cycle. Do you have refills on your pills?


----------



## wendyk1

ArmyWife91210 said:


> Any ladies with Male sperm problems?
> 
> Hubby has poor sperm morphology, so I just ordered L carnitine, and Dong Quai, heard its good to help with mobility, quality, and number.

Hi,
My DH just had a SA done in November, same problem!! I ordered FertileAid for men, it has L-carnitine and other natural vitamins in it. I really hope it has helped. he has another SA in January, so we will see if it worked or not. My doctor also said it could just be a "bad batch" of spermies.

FX for you and your DH!


----------



## jme84

ArmyWife91210 said:


> Any ladies with Male sperm problems?
> 
> Hubby has poor sperm morphology, so I just ordered L carnitine, and Dong Quai, heard its good to help with mobility, quality, and number.

My dh had an sa done and it came back that he had 80% abnormal and then the 20% that were good had decreased morphology. The good news was that my dh had over 200 million sperm. So he had like 15 million good sperm. This was all very devastating to me. I did a lot of research and found fertility aid for men. My dh took it for a little over a month. Started wearing boxers 100% of the time and limited his hot showers. Next sa came back at 250million great sperm which is really high.I am not sure if it was the vitamins or slight changes that we made but something helped. I hope that helps.


----------



## ArmyWife91210

jme84 said:


> ArmyWife91210 said:
> 
> 
> Any ladies with Male sperm problems?
> 
> Hubby has poor sperm morphology, so I just ordered L carnitine, and Dong Quai, heard its good to help with mobility, quality, and number.
> 
> My dh had an sa done and it came back that he had 80% abnormal and then the 20% that were good had decreased morphology. The good news was that my dh had over 200 million sperm. So he had like 15 million good sperm. This was all very devastating to me. I did a lot of research and found fertility aid for men. My dh took it for a little over a month. Started wearing boxers 100% of the time and limited his hot showers. Next sa came back at 250million great sperm which is really high.I am not sure if it was the vitamins or slight changes that we made but something helped. I hope that helps.Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply.
He had a second one done, to see if it was just was a bad batch, but with Tricare, we haven't gotten the results yet, and I'm kinda mad about it, but Ive called a million times, and nothing has come of it yet.

Anyways, I looked at the fertility aid for men, I just got him the main ingredients herbal supplements, and then a multi vitamin. Need to look into getting more boxers though and he takes an hr hot shower a day! lol So I'll have to talk to him about that too.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Helena_

What does everyone's bd schedule look like? Do you bd whenever you feel like it until you get a pos opk? Or bd every other day until the pos opk? I've done every other day but honestly Don''t feel like it tonight and thinking of just having fun this cycle and when I get my pos opk just bding that day plus two days after.


----------



## kcoennen

This cycle, we bd'd every 2 or 3 days before O, and when I got the +OPK, we did it that day and the day after. Then just whenever it happened after that.


----------



## Lisa92881

We usually try to do every 2-3 days leading up to ov, then for at least 2 days once I get the positive OPK. Don't worry about skipping a night, it's not worth forcing BD, if you haven't gotten your positive OPK yet.


----------



## jme84

We have been bding every other day starting about day 12. I have not been getting positive opks until 16 or 18 so by then it was really starting to get old and forced. This cycle we were too sick to bd until cd14 every other day until we got positive then we bd both days of positive opk. Which was much more relaxed.


----------



## Lisa92881

I just messed with my chart a bit....I changed my temp on cd 20 from 97.0 to 96.95. Tiny difference, but it made my ov day cd 20, which is when I had those really sharp shooting pains, and I think that day was it. So, I kinda cheated, but I'm going to go with it. :blush:


----------



## Helena_

what was your original ov day? Not many women actually feel ovulation, just their eggy getting bigger so it's possible that ff had it right and what you felt was the eggy. Also you could of easily ovulated later in the day on cd 20 and your temp wouldn't reflect it until the next day or two


----------



## Lisa92881

Until I messed with it, it hadn't given me crosshairs yet. :blush: WHen I put in tomorrow's temp (guessing it would be about the same as today's) it puts my ov at cd 22, which I think is off, I think it was either 20 or 21. :shrug:


----------



## jme84

Who knows! Wouldn't it be nice to know the minute you o and the minute you conceive. It's all so confusing. I would think that by now with all the technology we have better tests.


----------



## jme84

I was wondering how many of you have actually paid for the full version of ff? I am thinking about paying for it but is it really worth it? Any input would be helpful.


----------



## Lisa92881

I use the free version, but for some reason I got a trial VIP for 5 days. It's pretty cool, I like how it shows me DPO right on the chart. On the calendar it highlights probable fertile/ov days, and AF days. I don't really know if it's worth the $$ though, seems kind of expensive.


----------



## Helena_

I bought it. Twice, actually. Paid for the least expensive version because I was so sure that by then I would have conceived and this time OH said to just pay for the year and I can always give away the account to someone if I get my bfp before it's up. I do use the features you can't use without the VIP (although I can't remember which ones aren't available without the VIP atm) You also get free vip days from people signing up when they click on your chart. I have 340 days left and I bought the vip maybe 2 months ago (came with 365)? So I've gained some free vip days which is cool.


----------



## Lisa92881

^ That must be how I got my free VIP days!


----------



## haj624

hey ladies i have a question for you. i see so many ppl getting bloodwork taken to see if they ovulated. so i asked my dr even though the follicles are there how do i know if im definitely ovulating. He told me if youre getting your period your ovulating. is that true??


----------



## Helena_

Yeah it's true as long as you get in at reasonable time. If you have an 80 day cycle then it's safe to say you didn't ovulate. I think a lot of girls have about a 35 day cycle on clomid. Have you ever temped?


----------



## haj624

Helena_Lynn said:


> Yeah it's true as long as you get in at reasonable time. If you have an 80 day cycle then it's safe to say you didn't ovulate. I think a lot of girls have about a 35 day cycle on clomid. Have you ever temped?

my cycle is about 28-30 days. i did temping for one month but i found out my thermometer was faulty so i dont know how accurate it was. af is due friday so im going to start temping again next cycle


----------



## Helena_

Make sure to link your chart when you start again next month (IF there's a next month)! Love stalking charts haha. I recommend the BD basal thermometer. It's also recommended in Taking Chart of Your Fertility

https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Ba...43VY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325557072&sr=8-1


----------



## kcoennen

haj624 said:


> hey ladies i have a question for you. i see so many ppl getting bloodwork taken to see if they ovulated. so i asked my dr even though the follicles are there how do i know if im definitely ovulating. He told me if youre getting your period your ovulating. is that true??

I got mine every 33 days and I wasn't ovulating. I thought the same thing until I got the progesterone blood work and it was 1.2. I definitely wasn't ovulating, even though I was getting my period like clockwork.


----------



## haj624

kcoennen said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i have a question for you. i see so many ppl getting bloodwork taken to see if they ovulated. so i asked my dr even though the follicles are there how do i know if im definitely ovulating. He told me if youre getting your period your ovulating. is that true??
> 
> I got mine every 33 days and I wasn't ovulating. I thought the same thing until I got the progesterone blood work and it was 1.2. I definitely wasn't ovulating, even though I was getting my period like clockwork.Click to expand...

i dont understand why my doctor would say that then. grrr :(


----------



## mk8

Hi haj, my doc said it was poss to have anovulatory cycles and I may not be ovulating all the time despite having regular cycles (27 days). Bloodwork seems sensible depending on how long you have been TTC for. Also, you may be ovulating but your lp is too short due to insufficient progesterone levels. That said, my doc said it was highly likely that I am ovulating if I have regular cycles. 

How come the doc put you on clomid?


----------



## justhoping92

Hello!
Well today I had u/s at cd11 and found three follicles..but one was at 17.6 mm...I believe that's a good size. However, she wants to see me again Thursday to see if it gets any bigger, and to discuss trigger shot. When have any of you ladies gotten a trigger shot..what size was your follicle?


----------



## haj624

mk8 said:


> Hi haj, my doc said it was poss to have anovulatory cycles and I may not be ovulating all the time despite having regular cycles (27 days). Bloodwork seems sensible depending on how long you have been TTC for. Also, you may be ovulating but your lp is too short due to insufficient progesterone levels. That said, my doc said it was highly likely that I am ovulating if I have regular cycles.
> 
> How come the doc put you on clomid?

honestly im not really sure. he told me when i wanted to get pregnant to go to him because i would be higher risk and he started me clomid 50 mg. ive been on it for 3 months. af is due friday...is she shows her face which im sure she will because dh and i didnt bd nearly enough i am going to talk to him about it because im driving myself crazy with worry now


----------



## filipenko32

Hi, I'm just wondering if anyone knows anything about clomid helping with egg quality. I haven't been diagnosed with egg quality issues but I've had 4 miscarriages so I'm beginning to wonder! I ov naturally every cycle but wondering if clomid would help, does anyone know anything about this? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## haj624

So af is due friday and i tested fmu today and got a BFN :( so discouraging


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm not sure hun, but fx it's a sticky bean.


----------



## elisamarie

hey ladies.. so i'm 15 dpo and got a bfn today :( I just want AF to start and get this cycle over with so I can move on to round #2 of clomid... I'm not really expecting a magic bfp anymore.. but I hate how clomid made my lp longer!


----------



## Helena_

started my higher dose of the met today. I've only.taken my first pill of the day and am already suffering from it :(


----------



## emeraldbaby

Hey ladies! Hope you dont mind me joining this thread, it is good to find others going through the same thing that can understand the frustration of it all.

Im on my second round of clomid. 

First month I did 50mg days 2-6 and didnt ovulate.That zapped all my confidence, but I moved on and this cycle I did 100mg (days 2-6) and am now on CD11.
I go for a u/s lunchtime tomorrow and I am a mixture of both nervous and hopeful.

I have had the odd hot flush and have been getting aching in my groin and slight niggling twinges in my ovaries... so I hope its a good sign. No positive opk yet.

Good luck to everyone, Hope we all get our bfp's this cycle!!!


----------



## filipenko32

No one can help????


----------



## momwannabe81

filipenko32 said:


> No one can help????


It does improve the egg quality, but ur Dr should be able to do test to check ur follicles and tell u wether that is the case, it could also be an issues with genes


----------



## elisamarie

Quick question! I took clomid cd 5-9 last month and I hate how it's making my cycle much longer than usual. Is it okay for me to take it 2-6 or 3-7 instead? Did anyone switch their days?


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Girls,
I am looking for opinions. I tyipcally have long cycles, 38-60+ days, and so far i'm hit and miss with actually ovulating. I took Clomid in Dec and think I finally ovulated on CD32. Does this mean clomid isn't actually helping since it took me so long to ovulate? My body tried to ovulate on CD20-22 (3 days of + OPK, but no temp spike).


----------



## Helena_

elisamarie said:


> Quick question! I took clomid cd 5-9 last month and I hate how it's making my cycle much longer than usual. Is it okay for me to take it 2-6 or 3-7 instead? Did anyone switch their days?

I changed my days. Doc wanted 5-9 but first cycle I did 3-7 and then 2-6. Last cycle I ovulated on cd 15


----------



## elisamarie

Helena_Lynn said:


> elisamarie said:
> 
> 
> Quick question! I took clomid cd 5-9 last month and I hate how it's making my cycle much longer than usual. Is it okay for me to take it 2-6 or 3-7 instead? Did anyone switch their days?
> 
> I changed my days. Doc wanted 5-9 but first cycle I did 3-7 and then 2-6. Last cycle I ovulated on cd 15Click to expand...

thanks!! so no issues with changing the days around? Keeping my fingers crossed that this works out and I get my BFP!


----------



## jme84

I don't know how true this is but my doctor told me that taking the clomid earlier in the cycle would mature more little eggs but taking a little later on cd5-9 would make one big healthy egg.


----------



## Helena_

I've read a few things that suggest that taking clomid earlier in your cycle has shown better results. But Jme is right, taking it earlier produces more eggs and taking it later producers a more mature egg.


----------



## haj624

so ladies af is due tomorrow. i felt a little crampy this morning and a couple of times today i had that "wet" feeling so i had to run to the bathroom and check but no sign yet. i didnt get really nausous this afternoon though(which i dont even know if thats possible yet) so who knows:wacko:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hello all,
3rd round of clomid began today. Went for my CD3 Bw and ultrasound. Nothing unusual, all systems are go. Back to IUI try this month, after au natural BD December cycle (my clinic was closed when I needed em :( (dec 22 O, and they shut down 17th to new year).
Anyone else on 50mg days 3-7? How's clomid been treating you? For me it's been okay, night hot flashes, painful O. That's about it


----------



## Lisa92881

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hello all,
> 3rd round of clomid began today. Went for my CD3 Bw and ultrasound. Nothing unusual, all systems are go. Back to IUI try this month, after au natural BD December cycle (my clinic was closed when I needed em :( (dec 22 O, and they shut down 17th to new year).
> Anyone else on 50mg days 3-7? How's clomid been treating you? For me it's been okay, night hot flashes, painful O. That's about it

I'm only on 25 mg....but I had SERIOUS painful (what I think was) ovulation! Intense!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lisa92881 said:


> I'm only on 25 mg....but I had SERIOUS painful (what I think was) ovulation! Intense!

25 that's a pretty low dose. I thought 50 was the starting point. I guess you could call it pretty painful. I get pretty painful AF cramps so it was pretty similar but more like i could feel a strong ache around my ovaries, and it hurt to BD.

The things we do for our children :)


----------



## Lisa92881

I know, I was totally freaked out when I couldn't find anyone on only 25 mg, and I was really skeptical that it would work....but it did!! :happydance:


----------



## elisamarie

Helena_Lynn said:


> I've read a few things that suggest that taking clomid earlier in your cycle has shown better results. But Jme is right, taking it earlier produces more eggs and taking it later producers a more mature egg.

so which one would you ladies go for?? Now I'm confused and today is officially cycle day 1.. so i need to plan this out!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

elisamarie said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I've read a few things that suggest that taking clomid earlier in your cycle has shown better results. But Jme is right, taking it earlier produces more eggs and taking it later producers a more mature egg.
> 
> so which one would you ladies go for?? Now I'm confused and today is officially cycle day 1.. so i need to plan this out!!Click to expand...

Did your doc recommend a schedule? I've heard of some ladies splitting the diff with days 4-8. I've also heard of people being instructed to take it starting day 2.
My fertility clinic always begins at days 3-7 as its given the overall best results so long as cycle length is close to the 28 day 'normal cycle'. But I'm not a doctor, therefore I cannot tell you what is best.
:dust: and hope you get it figured out


----------



## jme84

If your doc gave you a schedule I would go with his schedule.


----------



## elisamarie

my gyno prescribed it and told me it was whatever days written on the label, so I asked my doctor who said whatever was on the label. They don't really care, I'm not even being monitored, they just told me to go back in 3 months if I'm not pregnant yet.. which is why I want to get referred to an RE. Anyway, the label says days 5-9 but I really hated how my cycle dragged on for so long and my lp was longer too. I'll think about it and talk it through with my DH. thanks to everyone!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

elisamarie said:


> my gyno prescribed it and told me it was whatever days written on the label, so I asked my doctor who said whatever was on the label. They don't really care, I'm not even being monitored, they just told me to go back in 3 months if I'm not pregnant yet.. which is why I want to get referred to an RE. Anyway, the label says days 5-9 but I really hated how my cycle dragged on for so long and my lp was longer too. I'll think about it and talk it through with my DH. thanks to everyone!!

I always hate to hear about doc's perscribing meds without really caring. :(
I hope they went over all the complications and side effects with you. You just need to be aware of overstimulation signs, vision issues/adverse reactions, etc. it's good you are doing your homework! I don't know if they will want to change your regimen from days 5-9 to earlier as I see you ovulated on that, plus it increases the chance of multiples. Look at it this way. Long leutal phase leaves a great amount of time for your fetalized eggie to implant!


----------



## Helena_

I think your lp and cycle length is great. I'm actually pretty jealous of it! I'll take some of your lp! lol


----------



## elisamarie

Thank you girls :) I'll just look at it with a positive attitude and try again! I can't wait to get an RE that actually cares!


----------



## jme84

I have to share my progesterone came back at 25(needs to be greater than 14) I am finally o ing :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

jme84 said:


> I have to share my progesterone came back at 25(needs to be greater than 14) I am finally o ing :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats on O'ing! 150 mg's, I have no clue how you handle it, hows the side effects on that dose? On 50 I'm hating them!


----------



## jme84

Actually 150mg was not bad not too many side effects I did have a few head aches and very noticeable o pains but nothing like the last month on 100 mg I had horrible cramps from day 9 until like 28, I was worried I had developed a cyst and had doctor check for one. I think my body has kinda gotten used to it. The first month at 50 mg I was so dizzy and had bad headaches. I have a prescription for 200mg for the next two months. Fxd I get BFP and don't have to fill it.


----------



## TryinFor1

jme84 said:


> Actually 150mg was not bad not too many side effects I did have a few head aches and very noticeable o pains but nothing like the last month on 100 mg I had horrible cramps from day 9 until like 28, I was worried I had developed a cyst and had doctor check for one. I think my body has kinda gotten used to it. The first month at 50 mg I was so dizzy and had bad headaches. I have a prescription for 200mg for the next two months. Fxd I get BFP and don't have to fill it.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sparklegirl

ok ladies so im starting mine today, but what is the best time to take it, morning or night, with a meal or not... & what side effects can i look forward too????


----------



## Hopeful42nd

GL jme84! It's great to hear your okay on that dose.

Sparklegirl I take mine like 11 am. I tried night last month as ppl say you can sleep through any side effects and I had horrible insomnia and was overheating under the covers. I gave upon that and decided I'll deal with the symptoms during the day when I'm rested, and I take it with food as I get sick easily from
pills if not. It's really up to you and how it makes you feel. I can say I took in mornings when I got my bfp, not that that would really matter but who knows?


----------



## jme84

I have always taken mine in the morning. I think if i don't take it with food is when it gives me head aches. I take in am only because I am in the habit of taking vitamins in morning I am worried I might forget at night.


----------



## Sparklegirl

jme84 said:


> I have always taken mine in the morning. I think if i don't take it with food is when it gives me head aches. I take in am only because I am in the habit of taking vitamins in morning I am worried I might forget at night.

just saw that u ov :happydance: thats really awesome !!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

ladies can you all plse assist me with this poll :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/845554-cycle-length-clomid.html

all advice & input appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

I took mine at 1am (i'm a night owl lol) but did in case i had side effects but i was lucky i didn't get any. But i have a question too. Did u all have O pains while on clomid? the only sign that O is approaching or has happened is sensitive nips.


----------



## jme84

I had o pains for about 48 hrs this cycle the day before o and day of o. I also get really sore nipples but I don't think I noticed them until day after o. I also watch my cm, cp and temps.


----------



## CakiePie

Hi everyone, I need some help with what to do with my next cycle. I have done 3 rounds of clomid 50mg. 
1 - 30days (ovulated fine but did not concieve)
2 - 32days (ovulated fine but did not concieve)
3 - 48 days!! This means that I did not ovulate until cd34. This is REALLY late. I thought that I was not going to ovulate at all this cylce but now have AF today. Because of this late ovulation should I increase my dose to 100mg next time? I can not see my Doctor for another week and it will be too late to ask. I need to decide on the dose today as I have to start taking it tomorrow! I am nervous about upping it to 100mg incase of multiples so I am thinking about taking just 1.5 tablets (75mg) I have never read anything about anyone taking 75, it only seems to be 50 or 100. Because I did ovulate (just extremely late) should I stick to 50mg or up to 75mg or 100mg? I really want to get pregnant on this 4th cycle. 
Thankyou so much for your help.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Clomid gave me O pains I never used to have, some months are worse than others. Last month I had pain for like 3 days!

CakiePie - what days do you take it? If your worried about side effects, some ppl get no effects on high doses, others do. As for multiples, there is a increased chance on any dose. Good luck with your choice, sorry I can't be of more help :)
:dust:


----------



## honeycheeks

I have PCOS and do not ovulate without drugs. I have already done 4 cycles on Clomid and one drug free cycle and then 2 cycles on Tamoxifen. I have read that doc dont prescribe Clomid for more than 3 ovulatory cycles, which is probably why she put me on Tamoxifen later. In my current Tamoxifen cycle I did not ovulate.

I have now had 3 cycles after stopping Clomid. Does anyone know if it is safe to do another cycle of Clomid now. Will it give me results. Just so desperate to know.


----------



## jme84

Cakepie I don't know what the answer is if you should increase your clomid. I would say go with your gut. My doc upped my dose from 50 to 100 and then to 150 but because I had not o.

Honeycheeks my doctor said normally 6 cycles of clomid are done if your are o ing.


----------



## dinky

Hi ladies, got 2 positive opks today and one yesterday and today I'm on cd23 and 7dpo. Is this normal on clomid?


----------



## TryinFor1

Dinky, are you sure you ovulated the first time? Have. You done a hpt?


----------



## dinky

Thanks for replying! This is my 3rd month on clomid ttc my 2nd child, its my 15th cycle altogether and I've always ovulated around cd14 with it. Started using the opks on cd14 as I'm not taking them too seriously and think I missed the surge. I took a hpt yesterday and it was negative :( but I was only 6dpo so I know its too early yet x


----------



## Helena_

ughhhhh still no positive opk. I just want to ovulate!!!

How many of you have ovulated at different times each cycle?


----------



## jme84

I have heard of others girls getting positive opks when they were pregnant and then positive hct later on.


----------



## kcoennen

I got +OPKs a week after ovulation, BFN, then the following week at 16dpo I got my BFP. I like to think the OPK picked up my pregnancy before my BFP.


----------



## dinky

Thank you ladies your giving me hope :) I've never taken opks this late in a cycle before just did it because I was bored :) going to take one tomorrow aswel and see if there still positive


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies the witch got me :cry: so today is cd 3 and im starting my 4th cycle of clomid. fingers crossed!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hugs. 
Afm had 4 days straight of positive opks. 3 strong positive one Sunday and 2 today. Fx that I O soon.


----------



## Lisa92881

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies the witch got me :cry: so today is cd 3 and im starting my 4th cycle of clomid. fingers crossed!!

Lots of :hugs:!!!

I feel like I'll be joining you soon! It will be my 2nd round of Clomid!


----------



## mk8

Hi girl
Good luck to you all. Cycle two on clomid didn't help. Feeling rubbish. Outta curiosity did you ladies find clomid lengthened your lp? Didn't for me at all


----------



## Sparklegirl

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies the witch got me :cry: so today is cd 3 and im starting my 4th cycle of clomid. fingers crossed!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Did anyone get 2 separate positive OPKs in a cycle with clomid?

I'm taking 100mg and had positive OPk's CD18 and Cd19, and now again CD23??

I am using the CB digi smileys.

Thanks! 

x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aww Haj624 :hugs: so sorry about the :witch:
All I can say is I've been there. On to another cycle and a fresh start, good luck!

I've pretty much given up on OPK's. They don't seem to always work for me, so I'll trust my monitoring and maybe just test the day they usually detect the surge for fun.
Bloodwork and ultrasound in the morning! Getting excited again :)


----------



## Helena_

cd 16 and still no o (although, today could be o) I got a positive opk on cd 14 but no smiley. My boobs don't hurt at all so that makes me think that I won't be oing anytime soon ..sigh


----------



## momwannabe81

5th day straight of positive opk. ugh so frustrated...........


----------



## Chloe597

Bumblebee, I got two separate +opks on cd 20-22 and one on cd 32. The one on cd32 was followed by a temp increase, so that is when i o'd. Not sure what was going on with the other string of positives.


----------



## Lisa92881

Well I'm out, woke up to a temp drop and AF. :cry: 

Trying to be positive, Clomid did work, and gave me my shorter cycle since October 2010. 

Anyone have thoughts/info on Clomid days 3-7 vs. 5-9? Is it true 3-7 gives you more eggs and 5-9 gives you stronger eggs? Thinking about switching it up this cycle.


----------



## justneedshelp

Hey Ladies, 

Just wanted to gather some opinions about my cycle, I'm currently taking clomid and this was my 2nd cycle, I started AF on the 16th of December and took 100mg of clomid days 3-7 (so on the 18th, 19th, 20th, 21st & 22nd), I thought I O'd on the 29th because of what I thought was O pain on the 27th and 28th. 

I did go to the DR but with all the holidays and my commitments I thought we must of missed it. (this is pretty much self monitoring because I live in the country and can only see my doc and not the gyno all the time) 

So I was just working out some dates and they say you generally O ten days after last pill so this means I would of O'd around the the 1st? But if I was to count the "half way through your cycle" (mines a 33day cycle) it would of been around the 5th? Omg I have confussed the eff outta myself =(.

I honestly thought I had symptoms but I think it was S/E from the clomid and they started pretty much from Sunday the 1st... From my previous calculations Im expecting to have AF arrive on Monday at the latest, but I just don't know, I tested for HCG this week LOL like 3 times, all BFN of course.

I shouldn't really worry about testing again should I, well unless AF doesn't arrive in say about 7-9days or so?

What are your opinions? Any would be appreciated! I just feel so stupid for having this so mixed up =\. 

Thanks everyone! GL TOO ALL AND BABY DUST =)

Lol I posted this q already then found this =\ so sorry if anyone double answers! 

My first cycle I took provera to induce menses, only had bad cramping and mood swings from that, but this cycle AF came on her own (yay 1st time in 6months) but this cycle I've had heaps of S/E, like cramping, sore bbs, really tierd, dreaming heaps (which I heard clomid can cause) hope these don't continue next cycle!

Next cycle is going to be 150mg and also my last one according to gyno, not sure where we are going from there!

Sorry about the long post people


----------



## Navy2mom

AF showed her ugly head and my temp took another drop.......so sad really felt positive that this was our month:( hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry the :witch: came Lisa and Navy2mom. :hugs:

Justneedshelp - I was always informed that you should O typically 5-9 days after you finish your last clomid pill, although of we everyone fits in that mold. For me I finish my last pill cycle day7 then O about cycle day15, so that's 8 days after last pill.
Are you able to use OPK's to help pinpoint? Or do you take your basal body temp to verify you do ovulate? Best bet is to BD every other day during the the entire range it could happen in and then you won't miss your window.
Good luck and :dust:


----------



## jme84

My cycle also started on Dec 16 I took my clomid on 5-9 and o on Jan 1st I had o pains for about 3 days before.


----------



## Chloe597

has anyone on here jumped from 50mg Clomid to 150mg clomid, without first trying 100mg? My doctor wants me to do that, after 1 cycle of 50mg, and I'm kinda freaking out about it. Thinking i'm just going to go for 100mg next month and see what that does.


----------



## Helena_

Sorry for everyone who af got recently. She's a nasty horrid bitch :(


----------



## Helena_

Chloe597 said:


> has anyone on here jumped from 50mg Clomid to 150mg clomid, without first trying 100mg? My doctor wants me to do that, after 1 cycle of 50mg, and I'm kinda freaking out about it. Thinking i'm just going to go for 100mg next month and see what that does.

That's odd, did he say why he wants you to jump up?


----------



## Helena_

Lisa92881 said:


> Well I'm out, woke up to a temp drop and AF. :cry:
> 
> Trying to be positive, Clomid did work, and gave me my shorter cycle since October 2010.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts/info on Clomid days 3-7 vs. 5-9? Is it true 3-7 gives you more eggs and 5-9 gives you stronger eggs? Thinking about switching it up this cycle.

There is so much conflicting information out there but I've read a few things that support taking it days 2-6 result in higher pregnancy rates. My doctor prescribed it for 5-9 but I took it 3-7 (cause I'm a rebel like that :haha:) and didn't O so next cycle it was upped and I took it 2-6 because it felt right and I did O at cd 15. This cycle I took it 2-6 again because I didn't want to O later and I just O'ed yesterday at cd 17. I want nice normal cycles because it's gonna give me more chances and I'm tired of 80+ day cycles. It's really up to you but I don't think I'll take it 5-9.


----------



## wana b a mom

hello Ladies!!

I am back in the game! CD2 today, I am wondering if I should take it like I did the first time around CD5 or CD2 like the last time. hmmm I will be traveling until CD 17, so I hope I ovulate as I did before after CD17) otherwise I will miss the egg this time around!

Good luck to everyone! hope we all get our BFP soon!!


----------



## Helena_

wana b a mom said:


> hello Ladies!!
> 
> I am back in the game! CD2 today, I am wondering if I should take it like I did the first time around CD5 or CD2 like the last time. hmmm I will be traveling until CD 17, so I hope I ovulate as I did before after CD17) otherwise I will miss the egg this time around!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! hope we all get our BFP soon!!

I would take it at 2-6 if you wanna ovulate earlier. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hmm. Maybe I'll do 3-7. I'm so NOT a rebel so I'm kinda nervous my dr is gonna yell at me. :haha:


----------



## Helena_

I didn't say anything to mine. haha she WOULD yell


----------



## wana b a mom

My doc said CD5-9 the first round and because she wanted me to OV earlier she said to take it CD2-7. I ended up OV later doing CD2-7 though.
I want my OV to be after CD17 this time, so I think I am going to do it CD5-10.
Good luck girls!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Crap, you ov'd later when you took it earlier?! How'd that happen? I just wonder if it's true about 3-7 making more eggs maybe I should do that since my hubby's count is a bit low. 

Oh, I show my dr my charts and I feel like she would notice the days I took it on. Although I suppose I could alter my chart a bit. Haha.


----------



## wana b a mom

yeah, I don't know why it did that for me... why don't you call her and tell her you are going to take it earlier? I don't think she will mind unless there is a very particular reason why she wouldn't want you to... what I wouldn't do is increase the dosage without a doctor's advise... I have heard that Clomid can also make your lining thinner therefore making it hard to conceive.


----------



## Lisa92881

I think if I ask she'll say to do cd5-9 again, which is why I don't want to ask. :blush: I def won't change my dose wothout talking to her, I know 25 mg worked for me so I'm going to stick with that for now.


----------



## wana b a mom

:haha:
don't get in trouble!!


----------



## we can't wait

I conceived taking it days 3-7. I ovulated CD15. :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

we can't wait said:


> I conceived taking it days 3-7. I ovulated CD15. :thumbup:

I feel like a lot of people do...not sure where I got that notion from though. Haha. If nothing else, it might make me feel better to be doing something different. Know what I mean? What round was it for you??


----------



## we can't wait

Lisa92881 said:


> I feel like a lot of people do...not sure where I got that notion from though. Haha. If nothing else, it might make me feel better to be doing something different. Know what I mean? What round was it for you??

It was my fifth round.


1) 50mg, no ovulation
2) 100mg, ovulated, but very low progesterone
3) 150mg, ovulated, great progesterone, BFN
4) 150mg, same as round three.
5) 150mg, caught the egg!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you. :) I ovulated on 25 mg, so I'm going to stick with that dose. Not sure about my progesterone though, I'm not getting monitored. :shrug:


----------



## we can't wait

Did you have 21day blood testing? They sent me for blood work every CD21 to see if I'd ovulated. That's why they checked my progesterone. :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Nope, my dr wanted me to do a few rounds and see how it went, I'm going back in February, which should be towards the end of my next cycle. Hopefully I'll be going back with a BFP instead!


----------



## justneedshelp

Hopeful42nd said:


> Sorry the :witch: came Lisa and Navy2mom. :hugs:
> 
> Justneedshelp - I was always informed that you should O typically 5-9 days after you finish your last clomid pill, although of we everyone fits in that mold. For me I finish my last pill cycle day7 then O about cycle day15, so that's 8 days after last pill.
> Are you able to use OPK's to help pinpoint? Or do you take your basal body temp to verify you do ovulate? Best bet is to BD every other day during the the entire range it could happen in and then you won't miss your window.
> Good luck and :dust:

Hey I use OPKs but not trusting them because they are giving me positives for 4days straight, I brought a thermometer to start bbting, when should I start this? Tomorrow or when AF arrives? Yea we pretty much bd every other day since AF finished lol

Thanks.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You can start temping whenever you like. You just can't really figure out what is going on until you have charted a full cycle (AF to AF). If you start now and you think you have already O'd it'll give you a great reference point for what should happen after O next time. It's good that you have been BD'ing like crazy. Who knows, maybe this'll be your month!
As for the OPK's, I know ppl who have tested positive at two different times in their cycle...never get a true positive....or even like you are pos for way too long. I guess it all depends on the concentration of lh in your urine, and how fast your body processes it out.


----------



## mk8

Lisa92881 said:


> Nope, my dr wanted me to do a few rounds and see how it went, I'm going back in February, which should be towards the end of my next cycle. Hopefully I'll be going back with a BFP instead!

Hi Lisa, do you know what will happen when you return to your doc? (hopefully a scan as you will be preggers!). I'm going back to mine next thurs (on round 3 now) so wondering if he will get me monitored or up my dose...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lisa92881 said:


> Nope, my dr wanted me to do a few rounds and see how it went, I'm going back in February, which should be towards the end of my next cycle. Hopefully I'll be going back with a BFP instead!

This is exactly the same as me! So I have gone ahead and booked bloodwork for day 21 as if I havent ovulated then I will request a dose up. Why should I waste 3 cycles on a dose that doesnt work? Then I only have 3 cycles left to try higher :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Mk - I'm not sure what her plan is for my Feb appt. I think just to check in, probably up the dose if I wasn't ovulating on it. Let me know what happens at your appt so I know what to expect! :)

Mrs B - I think that's a good idea, especially since you didn't ov last time. For me, I know I ov'd, so I don't mind going unmonitored. Did you book the bloodwork through your drs office?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lisa, Yes I just rang my docs and asked to book 21 day bloods and they did :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Nice, good for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## wantababy1

Hi ladies! I am 26 years old and my husbby is 24 and we have been ttc for 2 years now and it has been a very stressful road. So finally i went to my doctor and found out that i am not ovulating for some reason and she gave me clomid 50 mg on cd 5-9. I am not due to start it until the 28th but i am looking for clomid buddies to share our experiences with each other.


----------



## want baby 2

Finished my first cycle of 100mg Clomid. Had a scan on 11th, was told i had 4 potential eggs and womb was 6mm, had second scan on Friday 13th told now i had 5 eggs, 1 in left ovary and 4 in right ovary. I was then given an injection to start ovalation. And told to start trying every other day as id be fertile from 14th to 19th if they have there facts right. I was told i was at risk from mulitple births if i do full pregnant. 

I am blessed with a 4 year old son and have been trying for number 2 since he was 6 months old.

Any replys would be gratefully received and replied to.


----------



## mk8

wantababy1 said:


> Hi ladies! I am 26 years old and my husbby is 24 and we have been ttc for 2 years now and it has been a very stressful road. So finally i went to my doctor and found out that i am not ovulating for some reason and she gave me clomid 50 mg on cd 5-9. I am not due to start it until the 28th but i am looking for clomid buddies to share our experiences with each other.

Good luck! Were you getting regular periods and positive opks before? What was your day 21 progesterone?


----------



## Lisa92881

want baby 2 said:


> Finished my first cycle of 100mg Clomid. Had a scan on 11th, was told i had 4 potential eggs and womb was 6mm, had second scan on Friday 13th told now i had 5 eggs, 1 in left ovary and 4 in right ovary. I was then given an injection to start ovalation. And told to start trying every other day as id be fertile from 14th to 19th if they have there facts right. I was told i was at risk from mulitple births if i do full pregnant.
> 
> I am blessed with a 4 year old son and have been trying for number 2 since he was 6 months old.
> 
> Any replys would be gratefully received and replied to.

Welcome! Thats a whole lot of eggs!! :haha: Were you not responding to a lower dose??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So just wanted to update everyone.
I did my first trigger shot last night, and I go in tomorrow morning for my IUI :)
I'm really excited, and also dreading the 2 week wait! It's always such torture.
I'm praying for a :bfp:
Wish me luck :thumbup:

To everyone new - welcome and :dust: good luck

Everyone else - how are the cycles progressing? Any 2ww'ers with symptoms, maybe good news.......???


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh yay!! So exciting!! Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## jme84

Good luck! And I am in the 2ww I am 13 dpo still getting BFN. I have had really sore boobs, weird cramping, and something new that I noticed tonight is I am eating things I would not usually eat. I order a chocolate caramel cover pretzel last night (i normally hate pretzel too salty) then tonight we went for ice cream and I got chocolate (i never get chocolate). I have a feeling it has not happend this month though.


----------



## wana b a mom

good luck Hopeful!!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

want baby 2 said:


> Finished my first cycle of 100mg Clomid. Had a scan on 11th, was told i had 4 potential eggs and womb was 6mm, had second scan on Friday 13th told now i had 5 eggs, 1 in left ovary and 4 in right ovary. I was then given an injection to start ovalation. And told to start trying every other day as id be fertile from 14th to 19th if they have there facts right. I was told i was at risk from mulitple births if i do full pregnant.
> 
> I am blessed with a 4 year old son and have been trying for number 2 since he was 6 months old.
> 
> Any replys would be gratefully received and replied to.

It sounds very promising! question: do you know what was the shot you got for?
best of luck!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Wanna b a mom - Hey! How's it going?? Did you already take your Clomid for the month??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

IUI done, 2ww begins. Got cramping right now, mostly on left sign (where two biggest follicles were. So I thing O time. Which means timing was perfect. IUI 36 hrs post trigger, And if this is it, O just under 38 hrs post trigger.
FX'd.

Don't give up jme until you get AF or go in to your clinic for BW.
:dust: your wait is almost over.

Wana be a mom- sounds good, lots of targets to hit! :dust:


----------



## wendyk1

Hopeful42nd said:


> IUI done, 2ww begins. Got cramping right now, mostly on left sign (where two biggest follicles were. So I thing O time. Which means timing was perfect. IUI 36 hrs post trigger, And if this is it, O just under 38 hrs post trigger.
> FX'd.
> 
> Don't give up jme until you get AF or go in to your clinic for BW.
> :dust: your wait is almost over.
> 
> Wana be a mom- sounds good, lots of targets to hit! :dust:

hi hopeful,
Can you tell me the steps to the IUI process? I think DH and I are going to do that next cycle, if this cycle is a BFN.
Thanks!!


----------



## wantababy1

mk8 said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am 26 years old and my husbby is 24 and we have been ttc for 2 years now and it has been a very stressful road. So finally i went to my doctor and found out that i am not ovulating for some reason and she gave me clomid 50 mg on cd 5-9. I am not due to start it until the 28th but i am looking for clomid buddies to share our experiences with each other.
> 
> Good luck! Were you getting regular periods and positive opks before? What was your day 21 progesterone?Click to expand...

Thanks for the luck cause I really need it..lol. I was getting reg periods about 21-26 day cycles and I thought I was ovulating because I was using OPKs but then I went to see my dr and she did some bloodwork and told me that I wasnt ovulating at all even though I was getting my periods every month. That was very confusing to me but I guess the OPK that I was using were no good so I wasted my money! All I could do was laugh it off I was so upset! I dont know what my my progesterone levels were. Good luck to you and your DH!!! We will get our bfp soon we just have to have hope and pray on it!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

wendyk1 said:


> hi hopeful,
> Can you tell me the steps to the IUI process? I think DH and I are going to do that next cycle, if this cycle is a BFN.
> Thanks!!

Sure, no problem.
It's really simple. Your husband needs to provide a sample the morning of your IUI and they do what is called sperm washing. Essentially it's separating the sperm from the seminal fluids. They also keep the strongest wimmers per say, and hyperstimulate them.
When you arrive you get ready as if for a pap, they use the speculum to open you up, then they use a syringe with long catheter and go through the cervix directly into the uterus. Timing is important for it, as an egg only lives for 12-24 hrs and washed sperm for 12-36 hours. They say the best timing is 6 hours on either side of ovulation. You can either wait and detect your surge via bloodwork (I don't think OPK's are very effective)band go in 24-36 hours post surge, or you can take a HCG trigger shot to cause ovulation and go in 24-48 hours post trigger (I did 36).
Generally it is done with fertility meds to make you produce more follicles.

Feel free to ask questions, I've done so much research I think I'm a book :)


----------



## wendyk1

Hopeful42nd said:


> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> hi hopeful,
> Can you tell me the steps to the IUI process? I think DH and I are going to do that next cycle, if this cycle is a BFN.
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sure, no problem.
> It's really simple. Your husband needs to provide a sample the morning of your IUI and they do what is called sperm washing. Essentially it's separating the sperm from the seminal fluids. They also keep the strongest wimmers per say, and hyperstimulate them.
> When you arrive you get ready as if for a pap, they use the speculum to open you up, then they use a syringe with long catheter and go through the cervix directly into the uterus. Timing is important for it, as an egg only lives for 12-24 hrs and washed sperm for 12-36 hours. They say the best timing is 6 hours on either side of ovulation. You can either wait and detect your surge via bloodwork (I don't think OPK's are very effective)band go in 24-36 hours post surge, or you can take a HCG trigger shot to cause ovulation and go in 24-48 hours post trigger (I did 36).
> Generally it is done with fertility meds to make you produce more follicles.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions, I've done so much research I think I'm a book :)Click to expand...



Thank you so much!!! I am on Clomid, too. Round #3. So if this time doesn't work, IUI is next on the schedule.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Wendy. I hope you get your :bfp: this month. If not then at least IUI will be relatively simple for you :)


----------



## ttcreed

So a few days ago I took a test, Af was late. It was a BFN. Woke up today, took one and it was a BFP took another one just about an hour ago and it was still a BFP. Third month of clomid, and a BFP!!!! Hope it sticks good luck everyone.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats ttcreed! That's amazing :)


----------



## jme84

Congrats on :bfp: Hope you have a H&H nine months!


----------



## wana b a mom

ttcreed said:


> So a few days ago I took a test, Af was late. It was a BFN. Woke up today, took one and it was a BFP took another one just about an hour ago and it was still a BFP. Third month of clomid, and a BFP!!!! Hope it sticks good luck everyone.

huge congrats!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Wanna b a mom - Hey! How's it going?? Did you already take your Clomid for the month??

Hey Lisa!! CD6 for me. I decided to start taking it CD5. Hopefully I won't miss anything this cycle!!


----------



## Lisa92881

wana b a mom said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna b a mom - Hey! How's it going?? Did you already take your Clomid for the month??
> 
> Hey Lisa!! CD6 for me. I decided to start taking it CD5. Hopefully I won't miss anything this cycle!!Click to expand...

I'm a few days behind you on cd4. :) I hope this cycle is it for you, I've seen a lot of success stories from round #3!!


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really hope so too!! it has been way too long for us... hopefully we can both "graduate" to the pregnant forums soon! and along with us, all these great ladies taking clomid!!! come on ladies, we can do it!!!


----------



## L.GEORGE

Hey i am new to the website...I just found out today that i am not pregnant again..this is my second round of 50mg clomid....i dont know what is wrong i am ovulating but still no pregnancy....I am hope third times a charm right....I will begin again wed... I take it days 5-9...Then I will be futher tested after this cycle..:shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

wana b a mom said:


> thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really hope so too!! it has been way too long for us... hopefully we can both "graduate" to the pregnant forums soon! and along with us, all these great ladies taking clomid!!! come on ladies, we can do it!!!

I will make us graduation caps and gowns and we can march throughout Massachusetts!! :rofl:



L.GEORGE said:


> Hey i am new to the website...I just found out today that i am not pregnant again..this is my second round of 50mg clomid....i dont know what is wrong i am ovulating but still no pregnancy....I am hope third times a charm right....I will begin again wed... I take it days 5-9...Then I will be futher tested after this cycle..:shrug:

Welcome and good luck!! :flower:


----------



## momwannabe81

Tested today but bfn. Fx


----------



## wendyk1

It's still really early...no worries!


----------



## Helena_

almost halfway through my lp! Who else is testing within a week?


----------



## lovelyflower

I started clomid 100mg this cycle and I'm on cd 12 today!!!. I had BAD HOTFLASHES On cd 6&7 due to clomid. Now that I'm on cd 12 I should be ovulating in 2 days but I think I might have hostile cm!!!!!! Need ideas on how to thin this out or improve my cm within these next 2 days!!! GL AND BABYDUST TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Take Robitussin and grape fruit (fruit or juice) but the quickest way is the cough syrup twice a day. it has to have as Active ingredient Guaifenesin


----------



## lovelyflower

Thanks!!!


----------



## Winning

Hi, I'm new here! Really glad I found this thread.

I have our first gynaecologist appointment next week :thumbup:

Had SA done, had a scan, so I'm just hoping to walk away with a Clomid prescription next week, fingers crossed.

Already got:
Themometer
OPK
Pre Seed 
Pregnancy tests

On the shopping list for the Tesco big shop:
Tampons! (don't have periods at moment!)
Grapefruit juice

Am I missing anything?
I just want to be all prepared, figure if we only have 6 shots at it, better do it right!

Feel like I've waited a lifetime already, can't wait to get started!


----------



## wana b a mom

Lisa92881 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really hope so too!! it has been way too long for us... hopefully we can both "graduate" to the pregnant forums soon! and along with us, all these great ladies taking clomid!!! come on ladies, we can do it!!!
> 
> I will make us graduation caps and gowns and we can march throughout Massachusetts!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> done deal!!! I'll march along MA... or at least around the Commons :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> almost halfway through my lp! Who else is testing within a week?Click to expand...
> 
> good luck Helena!!!!!!:dust: when will you be testing?Click to expand...


----------



## bev_2012

Hi I'm new to the site,I'm on my 2nd clomid cycle taking 50mg from cd2 to cd6 for pco,my cycle is normally 30-33 days but after my 1st clomid my cycle was 28days so now I'm unsure when I'll ovulate?? I'm so confused by the whole clomid thing iv read so many things an I think that has confused me so I'm wondering if anyone can help me estimate when will be the best fertile days for me x


----------



## jhrg35x

On Day 4 of 100 mg 5 -9. My RE thinks it will make eggs and ovulation stronger. Had a full workup last month everything was perfect, so hopefully this does it. Second cycle after HSG.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

bev_2012 said:


> Hi I'm new to the site,I'm on my 2nd clomid cycle taking 50mg from cd2 to cd6 for pco,my cycle is normally 30-33 days but after my 1st clomid my cycle was 28days so now I'm unsure when I'll ovulate?? I'm so confused by the whole clomid thing iv read so many things an I think that has confused me so I'm wondering if anyone can help me estimate when will be the best fertile days for me x

Hey,
With clomid it's usually standard to O 5-9 days after your last pill is taken, so I guess it depends on what days you take it. For me I do CD3-7 and I would O naturally CD 15. Hope that helps as I normally have a 28 day cycle. Keep in mind we can't all fit in the same box though. If you use OPK's use them at least two times per day so you won't miss the surge as it can be short for some ppl.
Good luck! What CD are you on now?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Winning said:


> Hi, I'm new here! Really glad I found this thread.
> 
> I have our first gynaecologist appointment next week :thumbup:
> 
> Had SA done, had a scan, so I'm just hoping to walk away with a Clomid prescription next week, fingers crossed.
> 
> Already got:
> Themometer
> OPK
> Pre Seed
> Pregnancy tests
> 
> On the shopping list for the Tesco big shop:
> Tampons! (don't have periods at moment!)
> Grapefruit juice
> 
> Am I missing anything?
> I just want to be all prepared, figure if we only have 6 shots at it, better do it right!
> 
> Feel like I've waited a lifetime already, can't wait to get started!

Don't forget all the vitamins! Prenatals and omegas for you, men's multi and wild salmon oils for him. Gotta be super healthy :)
Good luck. Do you know what the problem is?


----------



## Helena_

7Dpo and temp dropped below the coverline. hope I'm not out :(


----------



## bev_2012

I'm on cd2 so took my first tablet 2day can you use ovulation tests on clomid iv read the package and says not to not as accurate? I'll do what ever I can to help us along, I'm blessed with a dd who is 6 ttc for 4years then told I have pco so needed help ttc,iv used online calculators for people who take clomis they say I shud ovulate from 27th to 2nd.I have blood test on cd25 as its 1st time ttc with clomid they are checking to see if dose is working or needs to be increased but other than that I won't see a doc for 6months if it doesn't work is that normal? I thought they would monitor more with me having a cyst as clomis risks making cyst's grow :confused:


----------



## Winning

Hopeful42nd said:


> Don't forget all the vitamins! Prenatals and omegas for you, men's multi and wild salmon oils for him. Gotta be super healthy :)
> Good luck. Do you know what the problem is?

Oh, yes, thanks, forgot about those - we're taking those already.

The problem is me, I have unexplained amenorrhea.

Scan and bloods have ruled out PCOS, so hoping that my body is nice and simple and will yield to modern medicine and give me a healthy bubba 9 months later - that's the plan anyway!! 

Something tells me it won't be that simple and that anything with "unexplained" at the start of it can't be good! 

I have my fingers crossed for you for your 6th round


----------



## Winning

Whoops, sorry - misread - correction - I have my fingers crossed for your 3rd round!! :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

bev_2012 said:


> I'm on cd2 so took my first tablet 2day can you use ovulation tests on clomid iv read the package and says not to not as accurate? I'll do what ever I can to help us along, I'm blessed with a dd who is 6 ttc for 4years then told I have pco so needed help ttc,iv used online calculators for people who take clomis they say I shud ovulate from 27th to 2nd.I have blood test on cd25 as its 1st time ttc with clomid they are checking to see if dose is working or needs to be increased but other than that I won't see a doc for 6months if it doesn't work is that normal? I thought they would monitor more with me having a cyst as clomis risks making cyst's grow :confused:

It depends who you got it from, GP or GYN's don't always monitor. RE's do, more so for timing O properly and they can also tell from bloodwork I'd it's working or not. You are usually started on low dose (50) and see if that works. If not they would up your dosage. I would at least call your doc and ask to have bloodwork to verify O (usually CD 21). Sometimes you need to be pushy to get what you want :)


----------



## bev_2012

I have blood work booked for cd 25 :) had to get pushy with doc but it worked,can I use ovulation kits from the chemist? Some I read said they may not work with fertility treatments.I had O pains last month (or what I think were Opains) so I'm hopefull clomid is starting to work have to keep positive or I'll fall apart thanks for your help x


----------



## jme84

I don't know why you wouldn't be able to use opks. My doctor told me to use them with the clomid.


----------



## Lisa92881

I agree, Clomid shouldn't affect opks. Most of the girls (myself included) who take Clomid use them. Good luck!!


----------



## Helena_

opks are fine but don't take them too close to your last dose. This will tell you when you are expected to o, when you should start bding and when you should start opks https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


----------



## elisamarie

Helena_Lynn said:


> 7Dpo and temp dropped below the coverline. hope I'm not out :(

well I just looked at your chart and seeing it rise today is a really good sign!! Your chart is actually looking really good! :thumbup:


----------



## Helena_

elisamarie said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 7Dpo and temp dropped below the coverline. hope I'm not out :(
> 
> well I just looked at your chart and seeing it rise today is a really good sign!! Your chart is actually looking really good! :thumbup:Click to expand...


I LOVE when people say my chart looks good. The rise got me excited but I was really hoping for a higher rise. Oh well, a rise is a rise! I'll be testing on Saturday (10dpo) then Sunday (11dpo) and then not until the day af is due. I based these numbers off of my fortune cookies lucky numbers (haha) It's 21 (Saturday) 22 (sunday) and 24 (day af is due)


----------



## Helena_

You're due to OV soon! You must be so excited. I love waiting for O (but only the few days before it's due) but the tww is the hardest fucking thing ever. There's nothing to do. You just suddenly have to turn yourself off from ttc-thinking. And over analyze every little twinge. So glad I'm almost done with mine but I'm also really freaked about it


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Helena Lynn. Your so close to the results, I'm so excited for you. I really hope you get the :bfp: your looking for. :dust:

What's happened to some of the other ladies from a week ago. Wendy? Anyone else? Any news? It's like you've all vanished!


----------



## jme84

Af got me cd 5 started 200 of clomid today. I am starting to get clomid head ache.


----------



## Helena_

is there a reason you're taking 200mg? Did you start off lower?


----------



## jme84

This is my 5th month on clomid. I started at 50 then each month increased when I didn't o. Not really sure why he still increased it when I o at 150.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That is strange. I think I might question him on that. 200 is a high dose.


----------



## corgankidd

This is my first month taking Clomid and I have a question that I am hoping someone can help me with. I am supposed to take my first dose of Clomid on CD 3, but I don't know what I should consider CD1. I started AF at 1 AM Tuesday night/Wednesday morning, i woke up with cramps and that's how I know it started then. So should I consider Tuesday as CD1 and start my first dose tonight or Wednesday as CD1 and start tomorrow?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I would consider Wednesday CD1, but it's really your choice. I was told the first day of red blood with a flow. It sounds like that more happened Wednesday than tuesday. Good luck. :) welcome and keep us posted :dust:


----------



## Helena_

I would consider Wednesday the first day. 

That is odd...maybe he wanted a more powerful O. Is this your first month on 200mg?


----------



## jme84

I am pretty sure that he moved me to 200mg because I have struggled so much in the past to o. That he wanted to make sure that I o again so he increased the dose. He did give me a prescription for two months of 200mg if not pregnant by then we will meet and reevaluate. The pharmacist wouldn't allow me to pick up the prescription at that dose with out checking the order with the doctor. He too thought it was too high. Guess we will see what happens.


----------



## elisamarie

Helena_Lynn said:


> You're due to OV soon! You must be so excited. I love waiting for O (but only the few days before it's due) but the tww is the hardest fucking thing ever. There's nothing to do. You just suddenly have to turn yourself off from ttc-thinking. And over analyze every little twinge. So glad I'm almost done with mine but I'm also really freaked about it

Actually I got what I think is a positive opk today :happydance: Hopefully it'll be a little darker in the morning and my temp rise doesn't take too long. 
Honestly I don't mind the tww, I usually don't even notice possible symptoms as weird as that might sound, but I am an over tester LOL This month I am going to not buy any hpt until at least 9 dpo!


----------



## Helena_

WOOOOO on a almost positive opk!!! I'm having such a hard time not testing agh. It didn't hit until today


----------



## elisamarie

Helena_Lynn said:


> WOOOOO on a almost positive opk!!! I'm having such a hard time not testing agh. It didn't hit until today

this morning super positive opk :) I'm excited!!! I know the feeling, how all of a sudden you NEED to test! If it were I would secretly be testing everyday :winkwink:


----------



## Helena_

Wooooo get busy!


----------



## MooseGirl

I usually o 15 days after af starts, today is day 15 but no positive on my predictor strips. I just took my first round of clomid, finished last Friday. Does clomid usually change your cycles a bit? I'm going for follicle testing today, but not sure what to expect. Any insights on this? I"m just feeling anxious. 

thanks!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hopeful42nd said:


> Good luck Wendy. I hope you get your :bfp: this month. If not then at least IUI will be relatively simple for you :)




MooseGirl said:


> I usually o 15 days after af starts, today is day 15 but no positive on my predictor strips. I just took my first round of clomid, finished last Friday. Does clomid usually change your cycles a bit? I'm going for follicle testing today, but not sure what to expect. Any insights on this? I"m just feeling anxious.
> 
> thanks!

It can change the length of your cycle in some cases, so that would effect O day. Good luck, hope your scan reveals more.
Ps- are you testing more than on e a day?


----------



## Helena_

feeling out and sad. Tested at 9dpo and it was neg but I also took an fmu opk and it was REALLY close to positive. It was like what my OPKs look like the day before I get my positive or the day after my surge ends. Starting to worry that I didn't actually ovulate but now I'm about to


----------



## ckylesworld

The more I read the more scared I get. Im just started my week of provera and will take clomid once my AF comes I assume and im affraid it wont work for me. Im 35 and I just took my last depo shot june 2011 after 3 yrs on it and have only had spotting since Dec 2011. I am worried that clomid wont help me. I would like to know what you all think.

Oh and since no AF is it a sure thing that im not ovulating?


----------



## elisamarie

so I had one slightly positive opk last night and a super positive this morning, strong pains and (TMI) really watery CM (I never get ewcm since my conization). I took 2 more opk today just cause I am additicted and it's slowly fading away already.. What could a really short surge mean? Am I not going to ovulate??


----------



## jme84

ckylesworld said:


> The more I read the more scared I get. Im just started my week of provera and will take clomid once my AF comes I assume and im affraid it wont work for me. Im 35 and I just took my last depo shot june 2011 after 3 yrs on it and have only had spotting since Dec 2011. I am worried that clomid wont help me. I would like to know what you all think.
> 
> Oh and since no AF is it a sure thing that im not ovulating?

 I have to tell you that I too took depo but I took it for almost 10 years. My last depo shot was June 2010. In Aug I finally went to the doctor and he started me on provera and clomid. Af should up right on time after finishing the provera. It took 4 cycles of Clomid, and increasing the dose each month. Last month at 150mg of Clomid I finally ovulated. Hopefully since you were not on the depo for as long as I was the Clomid will get you o ing on your first cycle.
My doctor said that if you are not having a regular cycle then it's most likely you are not ovulating. Good luck! Sending :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hi All - new to this forum. :) Glad to have found y'all. 

I am starting my first Clomid cycle in a few months. Is there any problem with starting at 100mg instead of 50mg? Just curious if anyone else had done that?

I'm excited to have some cycle buddies!


----------



## pookied

Hi ladies :) 
can i join please.... ? Im due for af Anytime from today this is my first round of clomid 50mg im taking them on cd 2-6 is there any advice to get the best out of clomid ive done alot of personal research would be nice to hear some of your stories.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

pookied said:


> Hi ladies :)
> can i join please.... ? Im due for af Anytime from today this is my first round of clomid 50mg im taking them on cd 2-6 is there any advice to get the best out of clomid ive done alot of personal research would be nice to hear some of your stories.

No advice, but I'm in the same position as you! AF today, first round of clomid coming soon! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Hi All - new to this forum. :) Glad to have found y'all.
> 
> I am starting my first Clomid cycle in a few months. Is there any problem with starting at 100mg instead of 50mg? Just curious if anyone else had done that?
> 
> I'm excited to have some cycle buddies!

It all depends on your situation . If you ovulate on your own, and the clomid is being used to get more/healthier eggs, then 50 is the dosage that would normally be prescribed. If you don't ovulate and have very irregular cycles, then a doctor might have a reason to go to 100, but in almost all cases the beginning is 50. There is good reason for that hyperstimulation is a very real concern.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh and there is a difference with the days you use it. Apparently days 5-9 is supposed to make less, but stronger eggs. Days 2-6 would create more eggs but less mature. Days 3-7 is said to have the best pregnancy success rates. Doctors all have different theories on it and what days they recommend. Don't forget in any case that chances for multiples increase with clomid use.

Did they not give you these explanations when they spoke to you about it?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hopeful42nd said:


> Oh and there is a difference with the days you use it. Apparently days 5-9 is supposed to make less, but stronger eggs. Days 2-6 would create more eggs but less mature. Days 3-7 is said to have the best pregnancy success rates. Doctors all have different theories on it and what days they recommend. Don't forget in any case that chances for multiples increase with clomid use.
> 
> Did they not give you these explanations when they spoke to you about it?

Yah lots of explanations and talking and stuff I was just wondering if I could get feedback from people who have used it before. I have super irregular cycles. I ovulate on my own according to my BBT, but at very irregular times (CD26 then CD48 then CD30 the past 3 cycles). She's hoping it will move my ovulation date forward a reasonable amount.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Oh and there is a difference with the days you use it. Apparently days 5-9 is supposed to make less, but stronger eggs. Days 2-6 would create more eggs but less mature. Days 3-7 is said to have the best pregnancy success rates. Doctors all have different theories on it and what days they recommend. Don't forget in any case that chances for multiples increase with clomid use.
> 
> Did they not give you these explanations when they spoke to you about it?
> 
> Yah lots of explanations and talking and stuff I was just wondering if I could get feedback from people who have used it before. I have super irregular cycles. I ovulate on my own according to my BBT, but at very irregular times (CD26 then CD48 then CD30 the past 3 cycles). She's hoping it will move my ovulation date forward a reasonable amount.Click to expand...

Those CDs are ovulation days, by the way - not cycle lengths.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay that's crazy long cycles! Yeah, clomid can help with that :) usually when the right dose is found you will O somewhere between 5 to 9 days after you take the last dose on clomid. Some do earlier and later, but that I'd the norm. Hope they helps. I O 8 days after last pill naturally. Sometimes trigger may be the way to go, especially when the goal is conception.
Good luck, I hope you find your perfect dose :)


----------



## cbmd

hi ladies on day 11, first round of clomid 2-6 50mg...so far no side effects - was kind of wanting some just to feel like its working! no positive on opks yet.....i was wondering i have only ever ovulated once on my own before and that was at day 35!! for those with long cycles did clomid make you ovulate any sooner? the same? later?
x


----------



## Helena_

I'm 11dpo and got another bfn. I had a 12 day lp last cycle but I took b-100 this cycle so I'm hoping it'll be a little longer. My chart is weird looking, can anyone take a look? It seems to be all over the place. Guess at this point I just wait for af!


----------



## Lisa92881

Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm 11dpo and got another bfn. I had a 12 day lp last cycle but I took b-100 this cycle so I'm hoping it'll be a little longer. My chart is weird looking, can anyone take a look? It seems to be all over the place. Guess at this point I just wait for af!

Your chart still looks good to me. Like I said the other day, that dip at 7dpo def looks like an implantation dip, and the fact that your temps went back up is a good sign. Keeping my FX for you! :thumbup:



BabyBumpAhead said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Oh and there is a difference with the days you use it. Apparently days 5-9 is supposed to make less, but stronger eggs. Days 2-6 would create more eggs but less mature. Days 3-7 is said to have the best pregnancy success rates. Doctors all have different theories on it and what days they recommend. Don't forget in any case that chances for multiples increase with clomid use.
> 
> Did they not give you these explanations when they spoke to you about it?
> 
> Yah lots of explanations and talking and stuff I was just wondering if I could get feedback from people who have used it before. I have super irregular cycles. I ovulate on my own according to my BBT, but at very irregular times (CD26 then CD48 then CD30 the past 3 cycles). She's hoping it will move my ovulation date forward a reasonable amount.Click to expand...

If you already ovulate on your own, I would def stick to 50 mg. You want to take the lowest dose possible that will make you ovulate, to reduce side effects/risks like hyperstimulation and thining the uterine lining. My dr actually started me at 25 mg since I sometimes ovulate on my own, just late. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## wendyk1

Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm 11dpo and got another bfn. I had a 12 day lp last cycle but I took b-100 this cycle so I'm hoping it'll be a little longer. My chart is weird looking, can anyone take a look? It seems to be all over the place. Guess at this point I just wait for af!

Well your temp is going up, so you are def not out yet!!! Hang in there, it's not over until AF shows up!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I agree with you Lisa about the sticking with 50. Omit should be taken as prescribed, and if a doctor increases dose too much or too fast make sure to question it. It's your body they are playing with.


----------



## elisamarie

so today is day 4 of positive opk, has this ever happened to anyone before??


----------



## Helena_

Last cycle I had 3 days of positive opks


----------



## SamBandy

Hi new here :) am on my second cycle of clomid not being monitored had very bad cramping for a week on my first cycle then Af arrived anybody had bad cramping as a side effect? X


----------



## Helena_

Yeah, I get pretty bad cramps


----------



## SamBandy

Anything that can ease the pain? Have been given anti imflamatories but dnt seem to be working x


----------



## Helena_

baths are good but really I just thought about an eggy growing and that helped. It made it seem worth it haha


----------



## SamBandy

Have o


----------



## SamBandy

Phones gone nuts!! Yeah will have to give that a go :) Will be worth it in the end just have to keep reminding myself iv got a scan march with the dye to check my tubes have you had this done? If you have is it anything to worry about? X


----------



## Helena_

I haven't had a dye test but really want to! Some women have horror stories but overall I've gathered that it isn't as bad as it's made out to be. If you have a block it's gonna hurt a lot more than it would if your tubes are clear. I read that you should take a tylenol an hour or so before.


----------



## SamBandy

Ill have to try that not looked at many threads about it dont want to worry myself with the horror stories lol fingers crossed theres no blockages :( x


----------



## Lisa92881

I've had the HSG (dye test) and had no pain at all....and I'm really a big baby and was totally freaked out. Haha.

I also had some painful cramps last cycle (my first on Clomid) but I actually liked it cause I felt like the Clomid was doing something. Weird, I know! :wacko:


----------



## SamBandy

Thank lisa yeah i suppose i know there doing something but im a big baby an hate pain lol did you take pain killers before the dye? Have a blood test today and normally pass out so im a little jittery lol hope this clomid works for us fingers crossed :) x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Uh oh Sam, if you need to have monitoring you get bloodwork done every day until you O (starting day 9,10,or 11 depending on your cycle). I hope your test goes okay!


----------



## danswifey31

Hi ladies, I hope all is good for everyone!!!! Well im offically on count down for my hubby to come home from Iraq on Feburary 2 YEA!!!!!:happydance:Well anyway Im on my first cycle 3-7 of 100mg and I took my last pill on sunday the 15th and now on CD14 and have been testing everyday since the last pill and I havent got any +opks yet:nope: I'm wondering should I be testing more than once a day to make sure I'm not missing it? cause I have only been testing in the morning at the same time 8am and nothing yet, Or am I just just getting worried over nothing and it may still be to early? I guess I'm just worried that its not working!!!!:shrug: and is there a certain brand of OPKs to use that are better? I have been using the first response one. thanks everyone guess I'm having one of those doutful days!!!!:dohh:


----------



## SamBandy

Hopeful42nd said:


> Uh oh Sam, if you need to have monitoring you get bloodwork done every day until you O (starting day 9,10,or 11 depending on your cycle). I hope your test goes okay!

Well i had two needles and was sick but i did it god help me if i have to have anymore lol will have to brave it is all for a good cause :) x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aw, sorry :hugs: not everyone is good with getting blood taken. Your right its for a very good cause :) on the bright side if you do have more your going to become a seasoned veteran of needles, and hopefully a mommy! :dust:


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies,

Glad to see everyone is doing well. This was my 4th cycle of clomid 100mg and I just had my first IUI on Friday after an Ovidril shot on Thursday. He also bd on Saturday. So fingers crossed we caught that little eggy!! I'm just nervous bc my dh SA was blah. his count was awesome 147 million, motility was ok at 45% but morphology stunk at 5%. I did a lot of reserch online and have read so many negative things about poor morphology and IUI. Almost that its a waste of time. Anyone hear anything like that or any success stories for that matter? I'm on CD 16 now, 3 days past IUI. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## SamBandy

Hopeful42nd said:


> Aw, sorry :hugs: not everyone is good with getting blood taken. Your right its for a very good cause :) on the bright side if you do have more your going to become a seasoned veteran of needles, and hopefully a mommy! :dust:

Yeah have to get used to them although im not keen on the idea :( and yes hopefully a monmy by the end of it all :)


----------



## Helena_

ok so af is due tomorrow but my cervix is higher than it was yesterday. It's usually really low the day before af. I'm also nauseous...like minutes away from throwing up. I know I'm not pregnant so I'm pretty pissed at my body for giving my a glimmer of hope for a second


----------



## jme84

Sorry hun! My body did that to me last month. My cervix was supper high even after I had started. Hope you get your BFP not AF!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hope the :witch: neglects to show for you Helena!


----------



## Helena_

cervix is almost unreachable and got a ton of cm. I was spotting at this point last cycle. Holding my breath but at the very least, maybe my lp is gonna be a little extended?


----------



## wendyk1

Have you tested? Why do you think you are out? :flower:


----------



## Helena_

I tested at 11 dpo and it was negative. I figure at that point it should be positive (12 day lp) so I figure I'm out


----------



## wendyk1

Helena_Lynn said:


> I tested at 11 dpo and it was negative. I figure at that point it should be positive (12 day lp) so I figure I'm out

ohhhhh, got it! Do you think the Clomid has lengthened your LP at all? I noticed the last 2 cycles my LP has gone to 15 days, it has to be the Clomid. I am on cycle #3 of Clomid, 2 dpo today.

I am really hoping you get your BFP:)


----------



## alana555

Hi girlies, I took clomid with my little girl Indiana and now doing it again for my 2nd. Im taking clomid day 3-7 but I cant remember whether to take it in the morning or at night and the doctor didnt specify. I think from memory I took it at night last time for a reason but cant remember why. Any advise?


----------



## Mrs.B.

alana555 said:


> Hi girlies, I took clomid with my little girl Indiana and now doing it again for my 2nd. Im taking clomid day 3-7 but I cant remember whether to take it in the morning or at night and the doctor didnt specify. I think from memory I took it at night last time for a reason but cant remember why. Any advise?

Night time is supposed to lessen the side effects as you are asleep, but different people have different preferences. I take it at night. Good luck, hope your as successful as with your first


----------



## Helena_

I would take it at night! 

So still no af. Now 13dpo. expected to see her late last night or at least some spotting. My cm went from abundant to really dry. But is now abundant again. I guess I should test tomorrow if she still doesn't show but I really don't expect to see a bfp. I don't feel af-y at all. Had a weird cramp yesterday but it was a period cramp...it was very different but was gone as soon as it came. My mood also shifted last night. I was incredibly sad for days on end and then last night bam...happy as can be. I feel really great, actually. Maybe it was from exercising.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No testing today Helena? Isn't it getting to you? I'd have broken down and tested this morning with AF a no show. Good luck! I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Helena_

I was expecting to see her when I wiped so I didn't bother. I'm not actually bothered by not testing. I'm not sure I care to test haha


----------



## Baby4Lissie

Hi everyone.... Soooo the :witch: is here and well I'm on CD3 and just started on Clomid 150mg. I took 2 cycles of clomid 50mg mc on first cycle, but BFN on 2nd cycle. My doc then increased me to 150mg.... :shock: Could this be too much? Oh well... I took it anyway. Just worried about CM. Any suggestions?


----------



## Helena_

I use conceive plus and fertilcm :). you could try mucinex too


----------



## Baby4Lissie

Thx Helena... Where can I get those? Mucinex I know, but the others...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Preseed is good if you get dry. It's available online, so are the others.


----------



## Helena_

https://www.amazon.com/Fertility-Lu...ALRK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327418537&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.com/FertileCM-fo...SMOE/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1327418537&sr=8-5


----------



## jme84

Baby4Lissie said:


> Thx Helena... Where can I get those? Mucinex I know, but the others...

You can buy mucinex over the counter in the US. Just make sure that guaifenisen. I started Musinex this cycle but mostly because I have a cold. Will see how it works.


----------



## Helena_

if I have a next cycle then I'll be giving mucinex a go. I'm also doing fertilcm and conceive plus. Yeah, I'm crazy...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Why not try royal jelly, raw honey and cinnamon, grapefruit juice, pineapple core, green tea, red raspberry leaf tea......I can keep going if you like. I know, it's crazy the things we try. Let's just hope something works for each of us this time around.
Let's go BFP's


----------



## Lisa92881

I bought some grapefuit juice today! :blush:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh trust me, I throw one or two in the mix here and there. None have worked yet, cept the red raspberry leaf tea and b-vitamin complex to increase lining.


----------



## Lisa92881

Turns out I can't choke down the juice though. Guess I don't like grapefuit. Hahaha. :dohh:

I'll stick with the Mucinex for this cycle I guess. Hopefully it helps my cough and gives me a BFP!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ocean spray does some amazing combination juices to make grapefruit more palatable. There's tangerine grapefruit (my fav) and pomegranate grapefruit. I'm sure there is others but that's what I've tried so far.


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohh those sound good, I didn't even look for grapefruit mixed with something else, I wasn't sure if that would be "right". TTC really makes you over-analyze everything, doesn't it?!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yes it does. I say enjoy your life but be healthy. If I want to have a bath, I will, just not as hot as normal. If I want chocolate oh well, I stopped all the coffee. There is no point in driving myself crazy anymore, the stress was probably stopping me from conceiving.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, I definitely refuse to put my life on hold. I would have missed out on 15 months!! :dohh: I'll still drink coffee (good for you for stopping!) and alcohol. When the time comes, I'll gladly stop all these things but until then I'm going to enjoy each day as it comes!


----------



## MooseGirl

I agree, you'll go crazy if you try to follow all of the things to eat or do vs. all of the things not eat or do. I've implemented some stuff (royal jelly, nettle tea, no pork products ((seriously, is a baby worth not eating bacon?)) and no caffeine) but some of the other stuff is just too much. I'm still eating chocolate and having a glass of wine or two on the weekends, just for sanity's sake. 

In any case, when I do get AF - I go crazy! I eat everything on the do not eat list and do everything on the don't do list! I drink full fat double lattes, eat bacon cheeseburgers, go run 10 miles, take a hot bath, have a few cocktails. I'm all over the map but it's actually quite a fun few days. :haha:


----------



## Helena_

I heard mixing a bit of salt in the grapefruit juice helps it! But also, and I don't have a credibly source for this, I have heard that grapefruit juice may hinder the effectiveness of clomid. I really can't say if it's true or not so that doesn't mean don't take it but I figured I'd let you know. :)


STILL NO AF.....ahhhhh over a day late....


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh jeez. It's always something. Well I can't drink the grapefruit juice I bought, and it's probably not worth spending more money to buy more, so it shouldn't be an issue. Haha. 

Would you just :test: already?!?!?!!?


----------



## Helena_

tomorrow! I wanna give af some time to come. I really still just think my lp is extended....which I'm SO happy about! longer lp means a higher chance (in my head, anyway)


----------



## Lisa92881

Question for those of you who have done multiple rounds....

Can your body get used to a certain dosage? Or if it works once, will it work again?? :shrug:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh jeez. It's always something. Well I can't drink the grapefruit juice I bought, and it's probably not worth spending more money to buy more, so it shouldn't be an issue. Haha.
> 
> Would you just :test: already?!?!?!!?

I know, right?!


----------



## Helena_

It can get used to it and not work unfortunately


----------



## Helena_

haha you two! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

Helena_Lynn said:


> It can get used to it and not work unfortunately

Crap. I have an irrational fear that it won't work this cycle. :dohh:


----------



## Helena_

it will! I was TERRIFIED my second cycle (well technically third...) and when I didn't get a pos opk when I normally do and then when I didn't ovulate until 2 days after last cycle I flipped out. Worst two days of my life lmao. But it worked!


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: Thanks. I know I need to chill the hell out, stress won't help!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, you just reminded me of my DH, "just calm down would ya" comes out of his mouth at least once a day. Of course depending on the day I may have the urge to punch him for it, but I can laugh at myself once and a while!

We are currently putting up our new backsplash as I speak to keep busy. I'm on break :)


----------



## ttcreed

Hi Ladies, 
So yesterday morning I woke up and was spotting. I of course, freaked out and went straight to the hospital. my LMP was december 13th, which should have put me at 6 weeks prego. They ran labs and did an ultrasound to make sure I wasnt having a miscarriage, well low and behold there was still a gestational sac in there, with a perfectly working corpeus leutuem (spelling is wrong) I am NOT 6 weeks prego, I am only 4 weeks pregnant. I found out I was pregnant at 2 weeks and 6 days (weird I know and no one can explain it.) So we go back in on thursday and then next tuesday for more labs, labs yesterday showed an hcg as 2892. I do not understand any of this, any ideas? thanks and keep your fingers crossed this bean sticks!!! Anna


----------



## dbluett

Good Morning,
I will be starting my 1st cycle of clomid in a few weeks. The dr is starting my on 25mg.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Anna- oh no, that must have been very scary for you. Maybe you ovulated another egg later in your cycle, or your original o date was wrong? When did you first test positive? That is a mystery! :dust: for a sticky bean!!

Helena, the suspense is hanging in the air....did you :test:?


----------



## Helena_

Bfn...still no af agh


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Weird, sorry it was bfn. How many days past o are you now?


----------



## Helena_

14dpo.... my last lp was 12dpo


----------



## jme84

FXD Helena. My cousin didn't get her BPF until she was 16dpo took one 12 and 14 dpo both negative. Hoping you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Helena_

thanks. I keep forgetting words. Like I wanted to say false hope but forgot the word false and tried for a good five minutes to remember it. Eventually I just said no hope. Then I wanted to say "is there even a point to having hope" and forgot the word point. It took me awhile to remember it


----------



## Helena_

actually what you said made me kinda hopeful. Maybe I'm just one of those people.


----------



## SookiesNique

Hello all. I wanted to be added to the Clomid thread. We are TTC #2 with the help of Clomid. I have PCOS. It's CD 29 for me and I'm 15 DPO according to Fertility Friend. I am STILL getting BFNs and I know that scheduled my Clomid check too late, but I think I'll be needing to see the RE again for another prescription. I thought I was supposed to go 21 days after the last pill, but I was really supposed to go 21 days after the first. I never had Clomid checks or anything with my first one, but I was dealing with a military physician, and he wasn't too keen on Clomid, or PCOS. I didn't get BFP with DD even after AF was 3 days late. I thought I was out and just not getting a period, and then I tested about 2 weeks later and I got a Pregnant on a digi. Go figure. I don't know if that's what's happening here or if AF is just playing cruel tricks on me. Whatever that case may be. Here I am.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Welcome Sookies!
I hope it's good news for you, maybe you are just a late positive tester.
Are you positive that you O'd? And if so do you know when, as that may help with your mystery MIA AF.


----------



## Helena_

yep check out my chart. (assuming that was to me?)


----------



## kcoennen

Helena - I tested at 12dpo, 14dpo, and 15dpo - all negative. I thought I was out. I didn't get a positive until 16dpo. And look - now I'm pregnant with twins. Don't give up hope!!!!


----------



## kcoennen

And your temps are still above your cover line which is a great sign!


----------



## elisamarie

Helena, I just took a look at your chart and it still looks pretty good!! Did you get a positive opk today?? I think that's what I noticed on there.. Cause a positive opk is great news!!


----------



## ttcreed

Hopeful42nd said:


> Anna- oh no, that must have been very scary for you. Maybe you ovulated another egg later in your cycle, or your original o date was wrong? When did you first test positive? That is a mystery! :dust: for a sticky bean!!
> 
> Helena, the suspense is hanging in the air....did you :test:?

I tested positive a week ago sunday. So i would have only been three weeks along.


----------



## Helena_

ok guys, this is my test. there is a line but I don't feel excited about it so I really think it's just an indent. This is a few hours old but it looks the same as it did when I first took it
 



Attached Files:







test 2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 21









test.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## kcoennen

I say definitely test again in the morning!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I can see in the first one it looks pink closer to the outside edge. I dont know. It's so hard to judge on the screen.


----------



## cbmd

i can see both lines on both pictures if i englarge them....i also thought pink dyes didnt really throw up false positives??
......im excited for you xxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Kcoennen- did you suspect at all before testing? Anything that stood out?


----------



## Helena_

the pictures are horrible. I was shaking lol Will not consider myself pregnant until it gets darker!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Can't wait to see tomorrows!


----------



## kcoennen

Hopeful42nd said:


> Kcoennen- did you suspect at all before testing? Anything that stood out?

I was having cramping and since it was 15dpo and still a negative, I thought AF was on the way. I only tested because we were going to the Steelers football game and I wanted to make sure I could drink!! lol Obviously I could not at that point.... but I thought I was out for the month.


----------



## Helena_

I'm having like not flutters but not cramps....kinda a pressure that moves? Idk it's weird. Almost like my insides feel bruised


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Helena_Lynn said:


> I'm having like not flutters but not cramps....kinda a pressure that moves? Idk it's weird. Almost like my insides feel bruised

Can definitely make out a very faint line in #2 - test again in AM. 

Or now.

Or in AM.

Basically I'm saying if you were me you'd test 35 times right now and get the same result, but since you're you and clearly more rational than me you'll wait until morning. 

:winkwink:


----------



## SookiesNique

Hopeful42nd said:


> Welcome Sookies!
> I hope it's good news for you, maybe you are just a late positive tester.
> Are you positive that you O'd? And if so do you know when, as that may help with your mystery MIA AF.

FF has me O'ing on CD 15. I placed the image URL of my chart in here if anyone wants to have a look-see. My temp dropped below the cover line on that thing yesterday and it is back up today. I have had some varying symptoms of something :shrug: itchy areolas that looks stretched out, AF like cramps but no AF, about a week post O, I went potty whipped and had a streak (old or drying blood) on the tissue and a "bubble of clear CM" that looked like snot. Sorry if TMI. I haven't seen that again, but I def saw it. Now I don't really feel much of anything except for itchy, heavy boobs, but AF is still not here and I'm still BFN all over the place. I have an appt with RE on Friday. I'm really glad because if AF does show up, I can pick up my next round of Clomid from him, and keep going. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-01-14&mode=a&ts=1327506676&u=


----------



## Lisa92881

dbluett said:


> Good Morning,
> I will be starting my 1st cycle of clomid in a few weeks. The dr is starting my on 25mg.

Yay someone else is taking 25 mg! I was sooo freaked out last cycle (my first on CLomid) because I couldn't find anyone who had taken 25 mg and I was afraid it wouldn't work. But it did!! :thumbup:


----------



## ArmyWife91210

Hey ladies, took 100mg of clomid this month 1-5, well now I am on cycle day 28 of a 38 day cycle... 7 dpo.. and been having sore ovaries, twinges in lower stomach.. and achy back? Any one else have the same problem?


----------



## Sunshine15

dbluett said:


> Good Morning,
> I will be starting my 1st cycle of clomid in a few weeks. The dr is starting my on 25mg.

Hi dbluett, that makes two of us. I'm supposed to start my 1st cycle of clomid in a week


----------



## Sunshine15

kcoennen said:


> Helena - I tested at 12dpo, 14dpo, and 15dpo - all negative. I thought I was out. I didn't get a positive until 16dpo. And look - now I'm pregnant with twins. Don't give up hope!!!!

Congratulations! That's so amazing:happydance:


----------



## Sunshine15

Lisa92881 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning,
> I will be starting my 1st cycle of clomid in a few weeks. The dr is starting my on 25mg.
> 
> Yay someone else is taking 25 mg! I was sooo freaked out last cycle (my first on CLomid) because I couldn't find anyone who had taken 25 mg and I was afraid it wouldn't work. But it did!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

What side effects did you have from 25 mg? I'm supposed to start clomid within a week. Heard so many different stories about all the different side effects


----------



## Lisa92881

My side effects haven't been bad. Super thirsty the week after I take the Clomid, and some hot flashes - which weren't really what I imagined them being, but after 2 days at work of me being hot and no one else, I guess that's what it was! :haha:


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi updating as AF got me and will start round 2 with 100mg, hope the SE aren't bad since it's a higher dose


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So AF got you momwannabe. Good luck and :dust: with next round.


----------



## dbluett

Sunshine15 said:


> What side effects did you have from 25 mg? I'm supposed to start clomid within a week. Heard so many different stories about all the different side effects

I haven't started the clomid yet. I first have to take provera to "jump start" AF so they can run a few blood test. After that then I can start the clomid. The dr also gave me ovidrel injection to take. 
I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## elisamarie

so ladies, clomid has change made my lp 16 days long, will it be 16 days this cycle too or will it keep jumping around each cycle?


----------



## corgankidd

Helena - 
That sure looks like a :bfp: to me! I have never seen any form of line or color on any tests so since you have both I think you may be preggers!! :dance: Can't wait to see your test tomorrow!

I finished my first round of Clomid a few days ago, no side effects except a couple ovarian twinges, hoping this month is my month!! My best friend is trying to get pregnant this month as well so it is making it really fun to talk about possibly being pg at the same time and our kids having the same bday. :)


----------



## kel21

Have any of you ladies tried Robitussin? Just wondering if anyone felt that it worked for them, or not! Not sure that I need it, but figured it couldn't hurt! Don't know how to check my cm, so won't be sure or not.


----------



## wantababy1

Starting my first round of clomid tomorrow... I'm so excited!! Hoping for little to no side effects and a bfp on my first round. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies and I will do the same for all of you and to those who got their bfp congratulations....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The first round I never had any side effects. After that the floodgates were open, for side effects that is. The wording there I felt made me have to clarify , lol


----------



## haj624

wantababy1 said:


> Starting my first round of clomid tomorrow... I'm so excited!! Hoping for little to no side effects and a bfp on my first round. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies and I will do the same for all of you and to those who got their bfp congratulations....

My only side effects ive had from clomid is night sweats. Good Luck!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey haj, remember how you are concerned that the sample wasn't good enough, well it can be! I tested a very faint pos today at 11dpo and with 16 1/2 mil, 78% motile. There is always hope!!!!
Good luck and FX


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm starting my second round tomorrow and Dr increased it to 100mg, only side effects i had with 50 was night sweats, i hope that's all i get with the new dose.


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hey haj, remember how you are concerned that the sample wasn't good enough, well it can be! I tested a very faint pos today at 11dpo and with 16 1/2 mil, 78% motile. There is always hope!!!!
> Good luck and FX

ahhhh omg congrats!!!!!!! :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks but I'm still not 100% convinced yet, I just wanted to give you hope :)


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> Thanks but I'm still not 100% convinced yet, I just wanted to give you hope :)

You did!!:thumbup: The doctor didnt give me count ( I wish he wouldve) but i dont think they were as good as yours. All he said to me was motility was OK...i was like is that bad, he said if he didnt think there was a chance he wouldnt bothering doing it. but when dh went for his SA his motility was on 45%. His sperm count was awesome 147 million but unfortuneately on 5% was normal. Thats where my worries lie. But I am trying to be positive.

Keep me updated on you!!!:hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

i have always been told i cant take Clomid because i have a cyst on my right ovary. Is this true? I did do FE and it helped but maybe i should ask about Clomid at the RE?


----------



## haj624

OnErth&InHvn said:


> i have always been told i cant take Clomid because i have a cyst on my right ovary. Is this true? I did do FE and it helped but maybe i should ask about Clomid at the RE?

Yup, i almost wasnt able to take my clomid this month bc i had a cyst on my last follicle check. so i had to get a sono on cd 3 this month before my doctor would put me back on clomid but lucky it had gone away


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It depends on the size of the cyst but yes it will make it larger. Docs sometimes prescribe birth control pills for a couple months to shrink the cysts.


----------



## ttcreed

So I got my lab work done today to see if it has gotten higher. It was 2892 on monday and today (thursday) It is 7884. So we ARE still pregnant! Thanks for all of the prayers, I go back in on Tuesday for more labs so keep those prayers coming!


----------



## Helena_

ok test again. Line is just as light so I don't think it's anything. Still 3 days late though. well actually 4 days I guess. Af was due Monday night


----------



## kcoennen

Use FMU!!


----------



## Helena_

I was going to but I figured if I held it long enough I'd be fine. I held it for 7 hours!


----------



## kcoennen

How on earth did you manage that??? lol Is there color again in this line?


----------



## Helena_

haha it was HARD normally isn't but I feel like I need to pee more often now. I'm always thirsty and drinking water so maybe that's why. And it looked identical to my last test. I'll just wait out until Monday and test again. At that point I'll be a week or so late. If no af by then and still no real line I'll call for a blood test.,


----------



## Lisa92881

kcoennen said:


> How on earth did you manage that??? lol Is there color again in this line?

:rofl: I was going to say the same thing! I don't think I even hold it that long when I sleep!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That is a crazy long time to hold it. I top at five hours max, and I'll probably start dancing.
I am soooo crampy and the back pain is the worst! I hope it doesn't last too long into things, I know it's supposed to be normal, but I don't know I'd I can tune it out.
I hope things work out for you Helena!


----------



## kcoennen

Hopeful - I hate the crampy feeling. At 9 weeks I still get it once in a while. The dr said it's just everything stretching out. Are you testing again in the morning?


----------



## Helena_

I'm getting like crampy but not the kind of crampy I normally have right before af or ever really. It's really weird. And the only reason I was able to hold it was because I was in class all day and sitting. If I was standing or didn't have anything to pay attention to...forget it! Plus I really wanted to test so I had my mind on the goal lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

If it wasn't with the back pain I'd be fine, but urgh, this is terrible. I cannot get comfortable in any position!
Yep, will test on the morning again. I refuse to go buy an expensive test though. I can go for blood Sunday if I want but I'm busy so I'll do it Monday. For now IC's


----------



## Helena_

the back pain is horrible


----------



## Sunshine15

wantababy1 said:


> Starting my first round of clomid tomorrow... I'm so excited!! Hoping for little to no side effects and a bfp on my first round. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies and I will do the same for all of you and to those who got their bfp congratulations....

Hi wantababy...I also start my first round of clomid tomorrow so that makes two of us. Good luck to you! Make we'll get our BFP this month :)


----------



## Helena_

UHHHHH I just held my test up to the light. As in actually turned on a light (super dark in my living room with only one light) and HOLY LINE


----------



## wendyk1

Helena_Lynn said:


> UHHHHH I just held my test up to the light. As in actually turned on a light (super dark in my living room with only one light) and HOLY LINE

ok so did you just test again? Or are you looking at your old test?:happydance:
I am dying over here!!


----------



## Coopers_mummy

Hi everyone. Hopefully starting my first round of clomid Sunday if AF turns up tomorrow as she should. Never before have I looking forward to seeing her lol sooo excited xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Helena- so is it for sure then? Post a pic if its another test!


----------



## Helena_

I'm starting to believe it, at least! I'll be testing again on Tuesday. I'm not really doubting that I'm pregnant but with the lines so light I'm worried about a chemical


----------



## wendyk1

Ok so an official congratulations is in order!!:happydance::happydance:

Congrats honey! Try to relax and enjoy! It's your turn for a BFP! This is it!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I was told with the lines that they don't always show the same. What I mean is, the tests strips are done in different batches, all of them are required to work at the level stated, for example 25 in most cases.but some will detect at 18 and some at 22, etc. so they can be more effective than that number. What this means is though if you test one day it could be dark and the next could be fainter cause of a different batch. Eventually it won't matter as your HCG levels will skyrocket, but early o. This can definately affect things.

Helena-congrats! I think we are both preggers :)


----------



## Helena_

wooo! thanks girls! Still cautious as it could easily be a chemical but yay!!!


----------



## Helena_

(I even put up a ticker :blush: )


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Stop saying chemical! I feel like your jinxing us. Ahhh!
Let's stay super positive and our tests will follow.


----------



## Helena_

haha! sorry but I'm freaked. Like reallllly freaked. It doesn't feel real


----------



## Helena_

most of the day I am positive. But then I get super excited and then start to worry. It probably wont feel real for a loooooong time. I can't believe we did this! I'm so happy for all our clomid bfps!!!


----------



## kel21

:happydance:Super super big congrats to Helena and Hopeful!!!!!!! Yippie!!:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I agree it feels surreal. Once I get a bloodwork result I'll feel better, then I'll worry until first ultrasound, then worry till I begin 2nd trimester....lol. On and on the worrying goes :)


----------



## haj624

Congrats ladies!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Helena_

when are you getting bloodwork? I'm gonna call on Monday but I'm so terrified!!! Also I hate blood lol


----------



## cbmd

congrats to all you ladies with your bfps!! goes to show it does work and hopefully babydust for all the rest of us! xxxx


----------



## Helena_

LOOOOOVE CLOMID. I know clomid s/e suck but just stick it out ladies! SOOOOOO worth it!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
Just call me the baby dust fairy, lol
I just want you all to get here and to feel happy!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh sorry Helena, I am going Monday morning I think. I can go Sunday but it's a hectic day withmy sons bday and all. My clinic is great, pop by between 7-9am for BW and they call you with results by about 1-2pm same day!


----------



## Helena_

wow! Lucky! I probably won't have time to go in until Wednesday.


----------



## Helena_

Ok I'll be going in On Monday morning! Probably get the results back on Tuesday


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nice! I hope we are both in it for the long haul! Congrats again and can't wait to hear the news


----------



## Lisa92881

Hooray for more Clomid babies!!!!!! :yipee:

Congrats girls!! :hugs:


----------



## wendyk1

Hopeful42nd said:


> Nice! I hope we are both in it for the long haul! Congrats again and can't wait to hear the news

Hopeful did I miss your BFP? When did you test? :happydance::happydance:
What have your symptoms been?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

wendyk1 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Nice! I hope we are both in it for the long haul! Congrats again and can't wait to hear the news
> 
> Hopeful did I miss your BFP? When did you test? :happydance::happydance:
> What have your symptoms been?Click to expand...

Well I tested at 11dpo because I was sure I was out for the month.
6-8 dpo - slight nauseous feeling sometimes after eating, sometimes if I hadn't eaten in a while.
7-9 dpo - cramping twinges and at 8 dpo weird sensation behind belly button area, like a tug and burning, at 9 dpo sharp twinges on low (almost to pubic bone low) right side.
10 dpo - symptoms pretty much disappeared, evening hadmild AF type cramping, overnight progressed into bad back ache ( kept me up) and AF cramps.
11dpo - woke up grouchy, got very angry cause I thought I was out, then cried and decided to test to just get the bad news over with. To my utter shock a very faint line came up.
Today is 12dpo - tested again and a faint pos. started to get more symptoms. Bb's fuller,if I move to fast I get a sharp pain( has that with my son).

So still not for sure, it seems surreal, but bloodwork Monday will confirm I hope!

How are you doing in your cycle?


----------



## Helena_

Hopeful- are you getting like sharp tugging feelings near your uterus?


----------



## wendyk1

Hopeful42nd said:


> wendyk1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Nice! I hope we are both in it for the long haul! Congrats again and can't wait to hear the news
> 
> Hopeful did I miss your BFP? When did you test? :happydance::happydance:
> What have your symptoms been?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I tested at 11dpo because I was sure I was out for the month.
> 6-8 dpo - slight nauseous feeling sometimes after eating, sometimes if I hadn't eaten in a while.
> 7-9 dpo - cramping twinges and at 8 dpo weird sensation behind belly button area, like a tug and burning, at 9 dpo sharp twinges on low (almost to pubic bone low) right side.
> 10 dpo - symptoms pretty much disappeared, evening hadmild AF type cramping, overnight progressed into bad back ache ( kept me up) and AF cramps.
> 11dpo - woke up grouchy, got very angry cause I thought I was out, then cried and decided to test to just get the bad news over with. To my utter shock a very faint line came up.
> Today is 12dpo - tested again and a faint pos. started to get more symptoms. Bb's fuller,if I move to fast I get a sharp pain( has that with my son).
> 
> So still not for sure, it seems surreal, but bloodwork Monday will confirm I hope!
> 
> How are you doing in your cycle?Click to expand...

Oh well yeehaw!!!:yipee::yipee:
So happy for you!!!!
Well, I am 6dpo and just hanging out. I am VERY irritable this time around, not sure if it's the Clomid or what, never been this grouchy. (This is my 3rd Clomid cycle) Also very sore nipples, which isn't normal for me. Creamy CM, and a few twinges in the uterus area, but no cramps. I have had this before in the TWW, though. I am also SUPER tired...more so that normal. So we will see. I plan to test at 11dpo, too, which is Feb. 1st. Hope I can join you 2 in the BFP club!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Helena_

Those symptoms sound great! I hope you get your bfp in Feb!! (as in you see it in Feb...haha)


----------



## wendyk1

Helena_Lynn said:


> Those symptoms sound great! I hope you get your bfp in Feb!! (as in you see it in Feb...haha)

Thanks, me too! I am happy to see some BFP's coming on this thread!


----------



## kel21

I'm already starting to get O pains on the right side, started yesterday. I still have one day left of clomid! I can't be Oing already, can I? Maybe just follies growing?:shrug: Anybody have any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Lisa92881

It's probably just the eggie growing!! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I got milder pains from the follicles growing. The O pains were much worse, like I had to be sitting and if I wasnt it doubled me over a couple times, it was short lived though (half a day), thankfully. Clomid does that.


----------



## kel21

I remember that I got bad O pains from the time I was on it a few years ago, I just didn't remember it happening this soon!


----------



## jme84

On my 3rd cycle of clomid I had horrible o pains starting about cd 8. I kept thinking I was about to o but did not get a positive opk until cd16.


----------



## PollyJo

Hi, am new to the clomid forum. Just started the stuff yesterday, because my doc wanted to do fsh testing. I have no side effect symptoms so far (which is great! fingers crossed; considering I have issues with almost all drugs). So I don't know if it would work.

Congratulations, Hopeful! and baby dust to all of you.


----------



## momma2b88

Hey everyone, I am on my 4th round of Clomid and this month I did 50 mg for 10 days and when we went in for an ultrasound they found a 70mm cyst on my left ovary and just found a second one on my right that is about 50 mm. Has anyone else had this experience? I am very worried. I have PCOS so I wasnt surprised at the cysts, but at the size of them. We are going to take a month off of the clomid to treat the cysts with some BC. Hopefully giving my ovarys a break will make a BFP possible. So any insight into this from any of you would be great! Wishing you all lots of luck :dust:


----------



## wendyk1

momma2b88 said:


> Hey everyone, I am on my 4th round of Clomid and this month I did 50 mg for 10 days and when we went in for an ultrasound they found a 70mm cyst on my left ovary and just found a second one on my right that is about 50 mm. Has anyone else had this experience? I am very worried. I have PCOS so I wasnt surprised at the cysts, but at the size of them. We are going to take a month off of the clomid to treat the cysts with some BC. Hopefully giving my ovarys a break will make a BFP possible. So any insight into this from any of you would be great! Wishing you all lots of luck :dust:

I went in for a pelvic ultrasound at the end of Dec, and there are 2 small cysts on my right ovary. But they are only 2.4 cm so my OB said it is still ok to take the Clomid. I think I am only going to do one more cycle, and take a break from it. I don't want them to get bigger and rupture.


----------



## momma2b88

wendyk1 said:


> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I am on my 4th round of Clomid and this month I did 50 mg for 10 days and when we went in for an ultrasound they found a 70mm cyst on my left ovary and just found a second one on my right that is about 50 mm. Has anyone else had this experience? I am very worried. I have PCOS so I wasnt surprised at the cysts, but at the size of them. We are going to take a month off of the clomid to treat the cysts with some BC. Hopefully giving my ovarys a break will make a BFP possible. So any insight into this from any of you would be great! Wishing you all lots of luck :dust:
> 
> I went in for a pelvic ultrasound at the end of Dec, and there are 2 small cysts on my right ovary. But they are only 2.4 cm so my OB said it is still ok to take the Clomid. I think I am only going to do one more cycle, and take a break from it. I don't want them to get bigger and rupture.Click to expand...

Yea, they hurt when they rupture that's for sure. The doc has had me on pain medication because if the pain. The one on my left popped and is down to about 40mm! Yours should disappearing with af, just keep a close eye!


----------



## Sunshine15

Haj624- good luck to you with the IUI! Keep us posted :)

Just started my first round of clomid last night. 50 mg CD 3-7. Very hopeful cause its the second month after having HSG done & i think im going to O from my unblcked side + with the help of clomid. Fingers crossed February will bring :bfp:


----------



## elisamarie

Soooooooo I am 9dpo and decided to whip out my FRER this morning... This is a very very faint second line!! It came up within 3 minutes and it is definetely pink!! yayay!!! I don't want to get overly excited but I've never had anything like this before on a frer! fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

momma2b88 said:


> Hey everyone, I am on my 4th round of Clomid and this month I did 50 mg for 10 days and when we went in for an ultrasound they found a 70mm cyst on my left ovary and just found a second one on my right that is about 50 mm. Has anyone else had this experience? I am very worried. I have PCOS so I wasnt surprised at the cysts, but at the size of them. We are going to take a month off of the clomid to treat the cysts with some BC. Hopefully giving my ovarys a break will make a BFP possible. So any insight into this from any of you would be great! Wishing you all lots of luck :dust:

You were prescribed clomid for 10 days? I've never heard of that.


----------



## Sunshine15

elisamarie said:


> Soooooooo I am 9dpo and decided to whip out my FRER this morning... This is a very very faint second line!! It came up within 3 minutes and it is definetely pink!! yayay!!! I don't want to get overly excited but I've never had anything like this before on a frer! fingers crossed!!!

Yayayay :happydance:Fingers crossed


----------



## kel21

elisamarie said:


> Soooooooo I am 9dpo and decided to whip out my FRER this morning... This is a very very faint second line!! It came up within 3 minutes and it is definetely pink!! yayay!!! I don't want to get overly excited but I've never had anything like this before on a frer! fingers crossed!!!

Woohoo! fingers crossed!!!:wohoo:


----------



## momma2b88

Hopeful42nd said:


> momma2b88 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I am on my 4th round of Clomid and this month I did 50 mg for 10 days and when we went in for an ultrasound they found a 70mm cyst on my left ovary and just found a second one on my right that is about 50 mm. Has anyone else had this experience? I am very worried. I have PCOS so I wasnt surprised at the cysts, but at the size of them. We are going to take a month off of the clomid to treat the cysts with some BC. Hopefully giving my ovarys a break will make a BFP possible. So any insight into this from any of you would be great! Wishing you all lots of luck :dust:
> 
> You were prescribed clomid for 10 days? I've never heard of that.Click to expand...

Yes. I was given it for 10 days because my body wouldn't respond to 5 days even with 100mg. 10 days was workinf pretty well. My progestronelevels are still way to low.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

kel21 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried Robitussin? Just wondering if anyone felt that it worked for them, or not! Not sure that I need it, but figured it couldn't hurt! Don't know how to check my cm, so won't be sure or not.

I used Mucinex this month - which is the same thing (Guaifenesin). I don't really know if it helped or not. I never really get EWCM, but I have had some watery. I never make much - I need something that will increase total production. Anyone have any ideas/meds that help with CM production and not just thinning it out like the Mucinex does?



wantababy1 said:


> Starting my first round of clomid tomorrow... I'm so excited!! Hoping for little to no side effects and a bfp on my first round. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies and I will do the same for all of you and to those who got their bfp congratulations....

GOOD LUCK! :) I'm on CD10 of my first round.



ttcreed said:


> So I got my lab work done today to see if it has gotten higher. It was 2892 on monday and today (thursday) It is 7884. So we ARE still pregnant! Thanks for all of the prayers, I go back in on Tuesday for more labs so keep those prayers coming!

YAY! So happy for you!! Fingers x-ed!



Helena_Lynn said:


> LOOOOOVE CLOMID. I know clomid s/e suck but just stick it out ladies! SOOOOOO worth it!

YAYYY :) I KNEW you were preggers. Let us know how the Beta goes. :) :thumbup:



kel21 said:


> I'm already starting to get O pains on the right side, started yesterday. I still have one day left of clomid! I can't be Oing already, can I? Maybe just follies growing?:shrug: Anybody have any ideas what it could be?

I am 95% sure I ovulated yesterday...CD9...after taking Clomid 50mg CD2-CD6. I am shocked...my last 3 ovulations have been CD30, CD48 and CD33 (all w/o meds - I have wonky cycles). So, I guess it's possible - I have a friend who O'd on CD 5 while still taking it. Are you temp-tracking?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hi Ladies!

I took my first round of Clomid this month, CD2-CD6 with Mucinex the next 4 days after that. 

Anyway, today is CD10 and yesterday I was having some weird crampy pains. Woke up this morning to a temp spike. I'm not sure if it's real or not, but if it is - holy crap, wtf? CD9 ovulation? That's out of control (especially with my history of CD48, CD30, CD33 ovulations).

Of course no positive OPK, since I didn't even start testing with them until yesterday and that would've been too late. I was having some watery CM and cervix was (and still is today) high, soft and open. 

Urgh. Hubs and I BD-ed last night, but not the day before...when I saw the temp spike we got in another BD this morning just for good measure.

I'm so disappointed I missed what was probably 2 full days of fertility. :dohh: If my temps are still up tomorrow I guess I'll consider us officially in our first TWW with Clomid. 

=/


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi babybumbahead! This is also my first month taking clomid. I just started last night. 50 mg CD 3-7 please forgive me cause this may be a dumb question but why are some ladies taking Robitussin or Mucinex? 

I've heard that clomid helps regulate O cycle so maybe that's why you're O a lot sooner then you normally would. Good luck to you & hopefully you BD in time to get a :bfp: :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sunshine15 said:


> Hi babybumbahead! This is also my first month taking clomid. I just started last night. 50 mg CD 3-7 please forgive me cause this may be a dumb question but why are some ladies taking Robitussin or Mucinex?
> 
> I've heard that clomid helps regulate O cycle so maybe that's why you're O a lot sooner then you normally would. Good luck to you & hopefully you BD in time to get a :bfp: :)

The main ingredient in those medications (Guaifenesin) is a product that thins out mucus. The idea is that it will thin out cervical mucus making it more hospitable to the sperm. Some people swear by it, others see no effect - academic research has been inconclusive...but hey - it can't hurt I guess? :)


----------



## kel21

BabyBumpAhead said:


> [
> I am 95% sure I ovulated yesterday...CD9...after taking Clomid 50mg CD2-CD6. I am shocked...my last 3 ovulations have been CD30, CD48 and CD33 (all w/o meds - I have wonky cycles). So, I guess it's possible - I have a friend who O'd on CD 5 while still taking it. Are you temp-tracking?

I do not temp track, I just use opks, I did one yesterday, just to be sure. It was so neg that a line didn't even show at all! I will probably start testing cd 9, cause last month I got a pos on cd10. And that was before clomid!


----------



## Smh..Ahh

I had a miscarriage last year. :cry: ever since my od and miscarriage i dont ovulate i bleed but its like pink and not even a flow. only when i wipe theirs blood. my fiance wants to try again. im young im almost 21 and hes 24 we been together 4 years and engaged. i was taking vitex to help me ovulate however didnt work for me. so im going to take clomid. but my questions is i havent gotten my clomid yet. and my bleeding is stopping. since im not ovulating can i take clomid after the bleed. like can i take 100mg for 5 days and start days 3-7 even tho im not bleeding. like when i take 2 pills of 50mg i will just count that day 3. clomid is supposed make u ovulate and since i dont cant i just take it like that.??
Quesiton number 2 is.. my mom has a set of twins and my tia just had her 2nd set. twins run in my moms family. if clomid does work for me and helps me ovulate are my chances of multiples high??.. and how effective is clomid Sorry this is lonq. would appreciate all the answers i can get .
im so sad cause everyone pregnant and non of my family memebers had to use fertility drugs to conceive.


Additional Details...

i told my dr i dont want to take provera or anything due to the fact it prolly wont work and i heard alot of things like it didnt work. he told me since im not ovulating and no follicles are being i guess "Ready" that i can take clomid after im done bleeding. i can start when ever i wanted. to just write down when i take it.. he said for example if i stop bleeding today and decide to take it 5days later to just count that as day 3 and take it for 5 days 100mg and take a opk. and wait to see if it worked or if i get my af. and if i didnt conceive that cycle i should have ovulated and get a flow and just start from there again when i actually do flow


----------



## Hopeful42nd

elisamarie said:


> Soooooooo I am 9dpo and decided to whip out my FRER this morning... This is a very very faint second line!! It came up within 3 minutes and it is definetely pink!! yayay!!! I don't want to get overly excited but I've never had anything like this before on a frer! fingers crossed!!!

Congrats! Can you post a pic?


----------



## jme84

Smh..Ahh said:


> I had a miscarriage last year. :cry: ever since my od and miscarriage i dont ovulate i bleed but its like pink and not even a flow. only when i wipe theirs blood. my fiance wants to try again. im young im almost 21 and hes 24 we been together 4 years and engaged. i was taking vitex to help me ovulate however didnt work for me. so im going to take clomid. but my questions is i havent gotten my clomid yet. and my bleeding is stopping. since im not ovulating can i take clomid after the bleed. like can i take 100mg for 5 days and start days 3-7 even tho im not bleeding. like when i take 2 pills of 50mg i will just count that day 3. clomid is supposed make u ovulate and since i dont cant i just take it like that.??
> Quesiton number 2 is.. my mom has a set of twins and my tia just had her 2nd set. twins run in my moms family. if clomid does work for me and helps me ovulate are my chances of multiples high??.. and how effective is clomid Sorry this is lonq. would appreciate all the answers i can get .
> im so sad cause everyone pregnant and non of my family memebers had to use fertility drugs to conceive.
> 
> 
> Additional Details...
> 
> i told my dr i dont want to take provera or anything due to the fact it prolly wont work and i heard alot of things like it didnt work. he told me since im not ovulating and no follicles are being i guess "Ready" that i can take clomid after im done bleeding. i can start when ever i wanted. to just write down when i take it.. he said for example if i stop bleeding today and decide to take it 5days later to just count that as day 3 and take it for 5 days 100mg and take a opk. and wait to see if it worked or if i get my af. and if i didnt conceive that cycle i should have ovulated and get a flow and just start from there again when i actually do flow

I just wanted to say that I was have very irregular short cycles(13day) my doctor put me on provera and Clomid. It took 4 cycles and 150mg of Clomid but I am finally oing and having periods with out the Provera. Provera totally worked for me. Why don't you think it will work for you?
I am not really sure if just starting the clomid with out having a regular cycle will work, I was told you had to have a regular period. 
I would try to trust what your doctor says if he says it will work. Might as well give it a try. Good luck!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Sunshine15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi babybumbahead! This is also my first month taking clomid. I just started last night. 50 mg CD 3-7 please forgive me cause this may be a dumb question but why are some ladies taking Robitussin or Mucinex?
> 
> I've heard that clomid helps regulate O cycle so maybe that's why you're O a lot sooner then you normally would. Good luck to you & hopefully you BD in time to get a :bfp: :)
> 
> The main ingredient in those medications (Guaifenesin) is a product that thins out mucus. The idea is that it will thin out cervical mucus making it more hospitable to the sperm. Some people swear by it, others see no effect - academic research has been inconclusive...but hey - it can't hurt I guess? :)Click to expand...

Just to add to this, clomid has a nasty reputation for making CM more thick and hostile for :spermy:. Another thing clomid can do is thin your uterine lining but not until you've used it for a couple of months.


----------



## Almita

Hi Ladies! 
I'm new to the forum, me 23 and husband 28 have been TTC for a little over a year now with no success due to my soooo irregular periods, GYN Rx Clomid and Provera to help with the periods.
I'm currently waiting on AF to start my second round on Clomid 50mg, I was wondering if there's anyone starting a cycle this month??:winkwink:


----------



## wana b a mom

congrats to all the BFP!! very encouraging for all of us. 
I have been MIA for a while, I'm on my 3rd clomid cycle and waiting to ovulate soon. Feeling good about this cycle. Prayers needed here!!


----------



## elisamarie

Hopeful42nd said:


> elisamarie said:
> 
> 
> Soooooooo I am 9dpo and decided to whip out my FRER this morning... This is a very very faint second line!! It came up within 3 minutes and it is definetely pink!! yayay!!! I don't want to get overly excited but I've never had anything like this before on a frer! fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Congrats! Can you post a pic?Click to expand...

Thanks!! Unfortunately my phone isn't picking up the line :( but I retested this am with fmu is line is getting darker!! definite progression!! :happydance: DH is so excited! if he didn't have ears his smile would go all around :winkwink: I think I am going to wait a few more days and then get a blood test


----------



## kel21

elisamarie said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elisamarie said:
> 
> 
> Soooooooo I am 9dpo and decided to whip out my FRER this morning... This is a very very faint second line!! It came up within 3 minutes and it is definetely pink!! yayay!!! I don't want to get overly excited but I've never had anything like this before on a frer! fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Congrats! Can you post a pic?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! Unfortunately my phone isn't picking up the line :( but I retested this am with fmu is line is getting darker!! definite progression!! :happydance: DH is so excited! if he didn't have ears his smile would go all around :winkwink: I think I am going to wait a few more days and then get a blood testClick to expand...

Congrats!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kel21

Almita said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I'm new to the forum, me 23 and husband 28 have been TTC for a little over a year now with no success due to my soooo irregular periods, GYN Rx Clomid and Provera to help with the periods.
> I'm currently waiting on AF to start my second round on Clomid 50mg, I was wondering if there's anyone starting a cycle this month??:winkwink:

Welcome Almita! :flower: I just finished my first round sunday am!


----------



## Coastdreams

Hiya,

I've posted on another thread too but thought i'd join in here and try and find some buddies.

I'm married, 35 and have been trying naturally for around two years. Have just finished my first round of Clomid, 50mg CD 2-5. Have my scan this Friday to see if anything is happening. Have had hot flushes, nausea and heartburn so far. Normally we BD every other day when i'm not on AF but not sure what to do this month, do I wait until the scan? Have just finished AF for this month.

Anyone got any useful tips when using Clomid? Really hoping it works, getting nervous that maybe we are not destined for babies...:-(

xx


----------



## haj624

wana b a mom said:


> congrats to all the BFP!! very encouraging for all of us.
> I have been MIA for a while, I'm on my 3rd clomid cycle and waiting to ovulate soon. Feeling good about this cycle. Prayers needed here!!

I've missed you!!!!! I'm glad your back!! I'll be praying my little heart out:thumbup:


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the BFP!! very encouraging for all of us.
> I have been MIA for a while, I'm on my 3rd clomid cycle and waiting to ovulate soon. Feeling good about this cycle. Prayers needed here!!
> 
> I've missed you!!!!! I'm glad your back!! I'll be praying my little heart out:thumbup:Click to expand...

hey girl! I've missed you too. I was thinking about you while I was gone. I am also praying for you girl!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## haj624

:happydance::happydance:


wana b a mom said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all the BFP!! very encouraging for all of us.
> I have been MIA for a while, I'm on my 3rd clomid cycle and waiting to ovulate soon. Feeling good about this cycle. Prayers needed here!!
> 
> I've missed you!!!!! I'm glad your back!! I'll be praying my little heart out:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hey girl! I've missed you too. I was thinking about you while I was gone. I am also praying for you girl!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blood test done this morning, the results are in. Beta of 159 at 15dpo! I'm thrilled :)

I'm spreading my baby dust to all of you! :dust:


----------



## kel21

Hopeful42nd said:


> Blood test done this morning, the results are in. Beta of 159 at 15dpo! I'm thrilled :)
> 
> I'm spreading my baby dust to all of you! :dust:

Wow, big congrats!:happydance::yipee:
And thanks for the :dust: I will take all I can get!:laugh2:


----------



## Coastdreams

Oh wow, congratulations! Hope the baby dust reaches me too


----------



## corgankidd

I should ovulate today, the opk was very close to positive this morning, but I haven't had any ovulation cramps. It seems like everyone that takes clomid gets painful ovulation. I haven't felt anything, does that mean its not working?? I am not being monitored so I don't have any ultrasounds or anything to check my eggs. My question is, do any of you have a lack of ovulation pains that KNOW (proven with monitoring) that you ovulated? I was kind of looking forward to the pain so I would know that it worked :(


----------



## haj624

corgankidd said:


> I should ovulate today, the opk was very close to positive this morning, but I haven't had any ovulation cramps. It seems like everyone that takes clomid gets painful ovulation. I haven't felt anything, does that mean its not working?? I am not being monitored so I don't have any ultrasounds or anything to check my eggs. My question is, do any of you have a lack of ovulation pains that KNOW (proven with monitoring) that you ovulated? I was kind of looking forward to the pain so I would know that it worked :(

I had ovulation pains 2 out of the 4 cycles i took it....but they werent bad at all


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

corgankidd said:


> I should ovulate today, the opk was very close to positive this morning, but I haven't had any ovulation cramps. It seems like everyone that takes clomid gets painful ovulation. I haven't felt anything, does that mean its not working?? I am not being monitored so I don't have any ultrasounds or anything to check my eggs. My question is, do any of you have a lack of ovulation pains that KNOW (proven with monitoring) that you ovulated? I was kind of looking forward to the pain so I would know that it worked :(

If your OPK was positive today it may be 12 - 36 hours before you actually ovulate, so they may come still.


----------



## Sunshine15

Babybumpahead & Hopeful42 thanks for the info about Robitussin. So around what CD do you start taking it? 

Hopeful42- Congratulations! That's so great & such positive news for us. :crib: 

Almita, this is also my first round of clomid. I'm actually on day 3 of taking the pills. 

Coastdreams, are you noticing the side effects now that you're not taking the pills? Cause I know it's still early for me, only being day 3 of taking the meds but I haven't noticed any side effects.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sunshine15 said:


> Babybumpahead & Hopeful42 thanks for the info about Robitussin. So around what CD do you start taking it?
> 
> Hopeful42- Congratulations! That's so great & such positive news for us. :crib:

The month I used it I took it 5 days before O day through two days post O. Just to cover the window of fertile time. Your most fertile the two days leading up to O though.


----------



## Sunshine15

Thank you hopeful42nd :) I'll give it a try this month :)


----------



## corgankidd

BabyBumpAhead said:


> corgankidd said:
> 
> 
> I should ovulate today, the opk was very close to positive this morning, but I haven't had any ovulation cramps. It seems like everyone that takes clomid gets painful ovulation. I haven't felt anything, does that mean its not working?? I am not being monitored so I don't have any ultrasounds or anything to check my eggs. My question is, do any of you have a lack of ovulation pains that KNOW (proven with monitoring) that you ovulated? I was kind of looking forward to the pain so I would know that it worked :(
> 
> If your OPK was positive today it may be 12 - 36 hours before you actually ovulate, so they may come still.Click to expand...


Thank you! I actually started having some slight cramps tonight :)


----------



## littlesara

question: my doctor gave me a prescription for clomid. i have yet to try it. i tried provera, i never got an AF, and didn't ask for a stronger dose. i'm due to see the doc again tomorrow, to discuss, possible PCOS, or peri-menopause, hoping its PCOS instead. anyways, was thinking of asking the doc for Metformin, and another script for Clomid. question is: i have only had spotting every other month (around the time AF would be due), so when would i start the clomid? does spotting count as an AF? also, last month, after spotting, i tried the Soy Isos on CD3-7 (and could have sworn i felt something a week and a half later) but so far all HPT's are neg......................funny thing is, and I have other posts about my situation: my AF's have just suddenly disappeared within the last 4 months (only spotting every other month). I have no idea where my AF went????:wacko: kind of hard to TTC when you don't have a starting point, huh?


----------



## elisamarie

littlesara said:


> question: my doctor gave me a prescription for clomid. i have yet to try it. i tried provera, i never got an AF, and didn't ask for a stronger dose. i'm due to see the doc again tomorrow, to discuss, possible PCOS, or peri-menopause, hoping its PCOS instead. anyways, was thinking of asking the doc for Metformin, and another script for Clomid. question is: i have only had spotting every other month (around the time AF would be due), so when would i start the clomid? does spotting count as an AF? also, last month, after spotting, i tried the Soy Isos on CD3-7 (and could have sworn i felt something a week and a half later) but so far all HPT's are neg......................funny thing is, and I have other posts about my situation: my AF's have just suddenly disappeared within the last 4 months (only spotting every other month). I have no idea where my AF went????:wacko: kind of hard to TTC when you don't have a starting point, huh?

That's pretty much what happened to me. All of a sudden AF disappeared and I would only get some light bleeding every other month. Turns out I have PCOS and I have to admit metformin restarted my28-30 day cycles which then led to clomid! Good luck!


----------



## Coastdreams

LittleSara - I have regular cycles but the length and flow can vary drastically. My problem with taking Clomid is knowing when is my first full day of AF. I can have 4 or 5 light days for instance before I have a heavy day but that could be my only heavy day. So which do I count as my 1st full day? Does anyone else have this problems? Any advice?

Its very confusing and hard to know when to time everything.

Sunshine15 - Today (so far!!) seems to be my first day without side effects. I took my last pill on Saturday night. No nausea yesterday but had the heartburn (feeling like a I had a lump in my throught and swallowing a lot). Will check with the clinic that this is normal as haven't read that anyone has experienced that one!! Hoping the side effects only last while taking the pills, would be horrible all month!!

I am a bit worried about what will happen if they raise the dose though.

When does everyone reckon I should BD? Finished AF day before yesterday...

Any other tips?

Thanks

Claire


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow ladies, I don't know how you do it. I am much more thankful to have had a normal cycle each month that only ranged 27-29 days. I really wish you all the best with your ttc journey, it's sounds more difficult that I imagined and you ladies are hopefully in excellent specialists care :)
:dust:


----------



## Winning

Hi, just wanted to pick people brains about being on Clomid - how many scans do you have to go for during a cycle? And which CDs are the scans on?

My doctor thought it was 3, but that sounds like a lot? Just wanted to prepare myself, as the place that is scanning me is a 2.5hour round trip!


----------



## jme84

I think it really depends on the doctor. I do not get scans I just get blood work cd 21 to check progesterone. I have heard of people have 2 to 3 scans. I really do wish that my doctor would do the scans I think it provides more solid info then the blood test.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Winning said:


> Hi, just wanted to pick people brains about being on Clomid - how many scans do you have to go for during a cycle? And which CDs are the scans on?
> 
> My doctor thought it was 3, but that sounds like a lot? Just wanted to prepare myself, as the place that is scanning me is a 2.5hour round trip!

The normal at my clinic is to go cd 9 to start checking. So scan day 9, 11, 13 etc until they are mature and ready. Since I always O'd later they told me I could start day 10, 12 etc. I had to do bloodwork everyday and scan every other. Hope that helps.


----------



## ttcreed

So I got my HCG levels back today. They went from 7884 on thursday to over 21000 yesterday. They say this is a good sign? I dont know much about this lol i do know I have a kidney stone, and i am not having a good time at all.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ttcreed said:


> So I got my HCG levels back today. They went from 7884 on thursday to over 21000 yesterday. They say this is a good sign? I dont know much about this lol i do know I have a kidney stone, and i am not having a good time at all.


Wow nice high levels, you are supposed to at least double every 48 hours. So pretty good! How many dpo are you?


----------



## kel21

ttcreed said:


> So I got my HCG levels back today. They went from 7884 on thursday to over 21000 yesterday. They say this is a good sign? I dont know much about this lol i do know I have a kidney stone, and i am not having a good time at all.

Awesome! Congrats, those are nice numbers!!:happydance: Sorry about the stone though!


----------



## kel21

So does it make me odd if I wish that I would get pains in the left ovary too? :wacko::blush::haha:


----------



## elisamarie

ttcreed said:


> So I got my HCG levels back today. They went from 7884 on thursday to over 21000 yesterday. They say this is a good sign? I dont know much about this lol i do know I have a kidney stone, and i am not having a good time at all.

congrats!!! hope you pass the stone quickly!


----------



## haj624

ttcreed said:


> So I got my HCG levels back today. They went from 7884 on thursday to over 21000 yesterday. They say this is a good sign? I dont know much about this lol i do know I have a kidney stone, and i am not having a good time at all.

How exciting!! Just curious what fertility issue there were for you guys?? looking for some hope lol


----------



## littlesara

well ladies--off to my doctor appt. wish me luck! i'm hoping i can get some answers as to why i am gaining weight, despite exercising every day. i also want to know where my AF went??? and if i do in fact have PCOS that is causing all these symptoms (hot flashes, weight gain--only in the female area--light AF's or no AF's, hungry all the time, hair growth:wacko: and having to go pee all the time). i'm also going to ask for Metformin, a stronger dose of Provera and some more Clomid. and..........i'm wearing my stretchies (since i haven't been able to fit into my jeans in 3 months), and a tight t--shirt, which makes me look like I actually have some kind of bump, sis even asked if i was BFP, and i told her no. u think they will notice? or dismiss me like some crazy lady :haha:


----------



## haj624

littlesara said:


> well ladies--off to my doctor appt. wish me luck! i'm hoping i can get some answers as to why i am gaining weight, despite exercising every day. i also want to know where my AF went??? and if i do in fact have PCOS that is causing all these symptoms (hot flashes, weight gain--only in the female area--light AF's or no AF's, hungry all the time, hair growth:wacko: and having to go pee all the time). i'm also going to ask for Metformin, a stronger dose of Provera and some more Clomid. and..........i'm wearing my stretchies (since i haven't been able to fit into my jeans in 3 months), and a tight t--shirt, which makes me look like I actually have some kind of bump, sis even asked if i was BFP, and i told her no. u think they will notice? or dismiss me like some crazy lady :haha:

I have PCOS and those sounds like my symptoms spot on


----------



## Hopeful42nd

littlesara said:


> well ladies--off to my doctor appt. wish me luck! i'm hoping i can get some answers as to why i am gaining weight, despite exercising every day. i also want to know where my AF went??? and if i do in fact have PCOS that is causing all these symptoms (hot flashes, weight gain--only in the female area--light AF's or no AF's, hungry all the time, hair growth:wacko: and having to go pee all the time). i'm also going to ask for Metformin, a stronger dose of Provera and some more Clomid. and..........i'm wearing my stretchies (since i haven't been able to fit into my jeans in 3 months), and a tight t--shirt, which makes me look like I actually have some kind of bump, sis even asked if i was BFP, and i told her no. u think they will notice? or dismiss me like some crazy lady :haha:

Sounds like pregnancy but if your sure not, tell them you want a scan to see what's going on in there.
Thyroid issue?


----------



## Cpkmomof2

haj624 said:


> littlesara said:
> 
> 
> well ladies--off to my doctor appt. wish me luck! i'm hoping i can get some answers as to why i am gaining weight, despite exercising every day. i also want to know where my AF went??? and if i do in fact have PCOS that is causing all these symptoms (hot flashes, weight gain--only in the female area--light AF's or no AF's, hungry all the time, hair growth:wacko: and having to go pee all the time). i'm also going to ask for Metformin, a stronger dose of Provera and some more Clomid. and..........i'm wearing my stretchies (since i haven't been able to fit into my jeans in 3 months), and a tight t--shirt, which makes me look like I actually have some kind of bump, sis even asked if i was BFP, and i told her no. u think they will notice? or dismiss me like some crazy lady :haha:
> 
> I have PCOS and those sounds like my symptoms spot onClick to expand...


I was told I have PCOS, but when i saw my RE he made it seem like I only have PCO..I don't have the syndrome, just the ovaries with one million microscopial cysts. I did doubt why I was told I had the syndrome because I have none of the symptoms that most women with PCOS have, my flow is on check, if anything, sometimes I'll get mid cycle bleeding, no weight gain, hair growth or anything like that. They have me running some tests now, and I shall see how that all comes back before he recommends anything further. I'm on CD7 with a slightly positive OPK..I tend to ovulate earlier than usual! 

Baby dust to all you ladies!


----------



## littlesara

well so much for my doctor appt: i guess even though i asked when i booked the appt, if this was a female clinic, it was, but once again, my next to nothing insurance will only cover so much, so no ultrasound, no HPT test, no blood test, only questions, and BP, Pulse and now i am scheduled for a blood draw in the am, not for HPT, but for thyroid, and iron levels. then, after that, he will go the PCOS route and check that also. he thinks i might be diabetic, or have thyroid problems, that is what might be causing my weight gain, and no AF's. i guess:wacko: anyways...............will keep you guys informed. btw..........i gained 2 pounds this week! yuck!


----------



## littlesara

ok here's my latest "fat" picture. this is the way i looked when i went to my appt today. i felt very PG, but no tests have been done. what do you ladies think? btw.............my legs look way better now, cause of all the walking, so i am least doing something right. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







picture.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Cpkmomof2

PCOS causes many issues, for me I haven't battled with too many symptoms because my only problem is polycystic ovaries, as opposed to the syndrome which causes much much more problems, the missed period, weight gain, is a typical symptom of women with PCOS. I suggest you find a different doctor, or if you have no insurance, look into your town's/city's clinics which are sometimes free of charge.


----------



## ttcreed

Hopeful42nd said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> So I got my HCG levels back today. They went from 7884 on thursday to over 21000 yesterday. They say this is a good sign? I dont know much about this lol i do know I have a kidney stone, and i am not having a good time at all.
> 
> 
> Wow nice high levels, you are supposed to at least double every 48 hours. So pretty good! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

My LMP was 12-13-11 but I am two weeks behind what my lmp says (went in and they said i was six weeks two weeks ago but i am only four) I ovulated on January 1, so i am 30 days past ovulation. its a mixed up cycle lol will post a pic of the little bean from my first ultrasound which was 1/23.


----------



## ttcreed

here is the ultrasound pic from 1/23 my levels were only 2782 at this point, went up to 7884 and now over 21000.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound1picture.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Helena_

Ok, heres an update. My blood test came back negative. I spoke to my doctor who said that with the pcos it is very likely that it's just messing up my results (sometimes with pcos hcg is hard to detect) and that she wants to test me again in a week and a half and also give me an ultra sound, to make sure. I'm happy with this plan,.as I would rather wait before I take anything to be on the safe side. So baby is still a maybe


----------



## Coastdreams

thats disappointing little Sara - are you in UK? We get the scans etc over here on the health service....

Any ideas on when I should start bd'ing as per my previous post?

thanks everyone
xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Littlesara- I thought thyroid might be the cause, but I don't think I've seen it make anyone look that pregnant before. It's all in you mid section and boobs! So they won't check for pregnancy or scans huh? That seems crazy. Although I live in Canada the land of partial free healthcare. Keep us posted on what happens. Could you not pay for a blood pregnancy test, or is it too costly?

Helena- that is nerve wracking! I'm sorry it wasn't what you were looking for. I really hope he is right, I have heard of some ppl don't test positive until later in their pregnancy. :hugs: we will wait with you :)


----------



## littlesara

thanks everyone for your replies. yeah my "fat" pic is something else, ha ha!! i've gained approx 12-15 pounds in the last 4 months. i'm convinced, i'm PG but , all the tests say BFN. i didn't know that PCOS might mess up the tests??? that's interesting! anyways, yeah, i'm going for my appt today to check on some better medical insurance. i just had my blood draws for thryoid etc. blood tests here for PG are around 50$ seems like a small price to pay for some peace of mind, but as crazy as it sounds, we are flat broke at the moment. maybe by this weekend, i will check into it.. have a great day everyone!


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!
well, I am confused... according to my chart I OV on Sunday, but I never got a peak in my monitor (CBFM). So I think it's gone? :shrug:
Oh man, don't tell me OV passed me by and I didn't notice it :dohh: we BD on Friday, Sunday and last night, thinking that every other day would do until I get a "peak" in my monitor.... now what? :cry:


----------



## jme84

Wanabamom I think if you bd sunday you should be ok. I am so confused with my body too. Not sure if I am going to o again this month. Fxd we get our bfp this month.


----------



## wana b a mom

jme84 said:


> Wanabamom I think if you bd sunday you should be ok. I am so confused with my body too. Not sure if I am going to o again this month. Fxd we get our bfp this month.

Amen to that!! :hugs:


----------



## haj624

wana b a mom said:


> Hello ladies!
> well, I am confused... according to my chart I OV on Sunday, but I never got a peak in my monitor (CBFM). So I think it's gone? :shrug:
> Oh man, don't tell me OV passed me by and I didn't notice it :dohh: we BD on Friday, Sunday and last night, thinking that every other day would do until I get a "peak" in my monitor.... now what? :cry:

Yeah if you O'd Sunday you're fine. Those little guys will have been ready for that eggy!!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Wannabemom - every month is different, at least with me. So just keep doing O tests or use the fertility monitor. God knows how many times I may have missed my O window, I don't do the test sticks every month. This month I did, and I'm on CD8..and I got a positive. So ovulation should be in the next 36 hours for me. It's very unusual for me to be a positive this early in my cycle..but who knows!

Let me know what you guys think of the 2nd stick..that was today, CD
8 - the first stick was yesterday's..I'm just keeping track of it to fill in my RE tomorrow morning!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Feeling so disappointed today - I just knew I'd ovulate in a timely manner on Clomid and here we are at CD13 and not much to show for it.

Ultrasound on CD11 showed lots of follicles, but the biggest was only 10mm. 

How long do you take OPKs before you decide Clomid didn't work for you? Everyone talks about if you don't ovulate on one dose you can up for the next cycle, but how long do I wait before I decide I just didn't ovulate on this dosage?

My doctor hasn't been entirely helpful since the scan. She seemed wholly unconcerned with the overwhelming amount of mostly small follicles. 

Help? :nope:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Feeling so disappointed today - I just knew I'd ovulate in a timely manner on Clomid and here we are at CD13 and not much to show for it.
> 
> Ultrasound on CD11 showed lots of follicles, but the biggest was only 10mm.
> 
> How long do you take OPKs before you decide Clomid didn't work for you? Everyone talks about if you don't ovulate on one dose you can up for the next cycle, but how long do I wait before I decide I just didn't ovulate on this dosage?
> 
> My doctor hasn't been entirely helpful since the scan. She seemed wholly unconcerned with the overwhelming amount of mostly small follicles.
> 
> Help? :nope:

In my case I wouldn't get an lh surge till CD 14 and O 15 whether on clomid or not. Keep on it, some ppl are late O'ers and it's better to know that to see if you have a short LP. Small eggs at cycle day 11 is cause they haven't had long enough to grow yet, that's why your body didn't O them. Do you get any more scans?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hopeful42nd said:


> In my case I wouldn't get an lh surge till CD 14 and O 15 whether on clomid or not. Keep on it, some ppl are late O'ers and it's better to know that to see if you have a short LP. Small eggs at cycle day 11 is cause they haven't had long enough to grow yet, that's why your body didn't O them. Do you get any more scans?

No, when I called today they just said to continue with the plan as normal. I really wanted them to scan again. =/ They seem completely unconcerned and I'm freaking out.

I was ovulating on my own, but sometimes as late as CD48 - I just wondered how long I should wait before I consider it a failure? I don't want to wait until CD48, you know? I just don't know at what point it's considered a failure.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's going to depend on the person and if you have no clue what size the eggs are there is no real way to know if they are ripe enough, or over ripe when O happens. I triggered my last month here because I felt like my eggs were becoming to large and overripe by the time I O'd. Something worked cause I'm pregnant!
Is this your reg doc or an RE?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hopeful42nd said:


> It's going to depend on the person and if you have no clue what size the egg safe there is no real way to know if they are ripe enough, or over ripe when O happens. I triggered my last month here because I felt like my eggs were becoming to large and overripe by the time I O'd. Something worked cause I'm pregnant!
> Is this your reg doc or an RE?

Regular doctor. She just has me on Clomid because I was have 60+ day cycles. She said RE probably won't even see me until we've been trying for a year with no luck.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That is pretty standard unless there is an obvious reason stopping you. Irregular or long cycles may be a good reason. We had to wait a year the first time. Since we already knew there was an issue before I asked for a referral again and got one right away because there was a condition that called for it.
Good luck and I hope you O soon, if not I hope you are able to seek an RE's help.


----------



## jme84

I finally cd 18 getting positive opks. All other symptoms pointing to o today. Really hope my temp spikes tomorrow morning. Guess will see.


----------



## Sunshine15

Babybumbahead, the same thing happened to me two months ago. I had a scan on cd11 and I had small follicles so they had me come back 2 days later. Scan then showed 2 follicles that were a good size. I usually O on cd16. This month I'm due to scan on Monday which will be cd13. Hopefully you can get a scan done because its better to know then just wait. All we girls do when TTC is wait.


----------



## nisham

hai ladies i wish to join your team.i am in my secnd round of chlomid 100mg.
today cd 18.


----------



## kel21

nisham said:


> hai ladies i wish to join your team.i am in my secnd round of chlomid 100mg.
> today cd 18.

Welcome, and good luck!:flower:


----------



## jme84

Another day of positve opks. I have decide I am going to call a fs today to see if I can get an appointment next month. My doctor refuses to do any more testing or monitor me with ultra sound. nishama we are really close in cycle I am cd 19. Welcome.


----------



## wana b a mom

update: my temperature this morning made my chart change... not it shows no OV yet... so we'll see... this is crazy!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## haj624

wana b a mom said:


> update: my temperature this morning made my chart change... not it shows no OV yet... so we'll see... this is crazy!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

get your bd on lady!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Wannabemom - every month is different, at least with me. So just keep doing O tests or use the fertility monitor. God knows how many times I may have missed my O window, I don't do the test sticks every month. This month I did, and I'm on CD8..and I got a positive. So ovulation should be in the next 36 hours for me. It's very unusual for me to be a positive this early in my cycle..but who knows!
> 
> Let me know what you guys think of the 2nd stick..that was today, CD
> 8 - the first stick was yesterday's..I'm just keeping track of it to fill in my RE tomorrow morning!
> 
> View attachment 333854

thank you! I know right, every month is a different story....

your OPK's are looking good! the first time I took clomid I was getting positive OPKs also very early. This cycle I didn't do OPKs, only monitor (CBFM) and it has been showing peak for over 2 weeks... crazy. That's why I chart my temperature also... it does help a lot.


----------



## wana b a mom

jme84 said:


> Another day of positve opks. I have decide I am going to call a fs today to see if I can get an appointment next month. My doctor refuses to do any more testing or monitor me with ultra sound. nishama we are really close in cycle I am cd 19. Welcome.

why is he refusing to do so? :growlmad: that makes no sense :growlmad:

I also want to call a FS if this month is not a good month.... I think I need something else!! :cry:


----------



## Lisa92881

wana b a mom said:


> update: my temperature this morning made my chart change... not it shows no OV yet... so we'll see... this is crazy!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Would you put the link to your chart in your sig already?! :haha: I want to stalk your chart!

I haven't ov'd yet either...it's driving me nuts! :growlmad:


----------



## jme84

wana b a mom said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> Another day of positve opks. I have decide I am going to call a fs today to see if I can get an appointment next month. My doctor refuses to do any more testing or monitor me with ultra sound. nishama we are really close in cycle I am cd 19. Welcome.
> 
> why is he refusing to do so? :growlmad: that makes no sense :growlmad:
> 
> I also want to call a FS if this month is not a good month.... I think I need something else!! :cry:Click to expand...

He is refusing to do anything else because he says it's not necessary and the only time you use ultra sound is to time IUI. I know that's not true. He keeps saying i am young and have plenty of time to keep trying.
I got an appointment with a fs for Feb 16, which will be right around the time I am supposed to start Af. I am still hoping to get a Bfp and not have to go to FS.


----------



## Coastdreams

So, had my scan this morning ladies and I&#8217;m happy to report positive news!

My follicles are at 16mm and she told me to BD tonight as she predicts I&#8217;ll be ovulating over the next three days! I have to have a blood test on 13th so will know for sure then whether I ovulated but she said the signs look good. She also said that usually side effects are a sign that the drug is doing something.

So I&#8217;m keeping my fingers crossed for a positive blood test and dare I say maybe even a BFP this month!

xx


----------



## BEE74

Hi All, I have just finished my first round of Clomid 50mg. I took it day 3-7 of period and am having my first blood test on Monday. I am 37 and have been ttc for 13 months. I had a few side effects such as slight headaches, moodiness ( ask my husband ) :haha: and some hot flushes but so far nothing really bad. One thing I did notice was that my period went a few days longer than normal, normally 5-7 this time 9 with a very light brown discharge...sorry it TMI :wacko: Goodluck everyone and I hope it all works for us!! :happydance:


----------



## kel21

Ok, I have a question, but it will be tmi. :blush: So sorry in advance! Last night DH and I were :sex: and it hurt! It felt like he was sliding under something and then that he was hitting something. It was weired! I've never felt that before! Still havn't ov'd yet, just thought I'd get some :spermy: up there just in case! :winkwink:


----------



## jme84

Kel I think I o yesterday and I too had kind painful bd last night. Well not painful but slightly uncomfortable. I felt like he was hitting into my cervix. Not really sure why because it was really high.


----------



## kel21

jme84 said:


> Kel I think I o yesterday and I too had kind painful bd last night. Well not painful but slightly uncomfortable. I felt like he was hitting into my cervix. Not really sure why because it was really high.

I have been testing twice a day and all neg. Plus no pain in the ov, so I know I havn't o'd yet! Just wish it would happen already so we can get down to business! hehe It is just odd, then after I had a couple of twinges that went from my belly button down.:shrug:


----------



## jme84

kel21 said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> Kel I think I o yesterday and I too had kind painful bd last night. Well not painful but slightly uncomfortable. I felt like he was hitting into my cervix. Not really sure why because it was really high.
> 
> I have been testing twice a day and all neg. Plus no pain in the ov, so I know I havn't o'd yet! Just wish it would happen already so we can get down to business! hehe It is just odd, then after I had a couple of twinges that went from my belly button down.:shrug:Click to expand...

What cd have you o in past cycles or gotten a positive opk? If you ticker is correct and you are cd 12 maybe it's just a little early. Good luck and :dust: I know how annoying get negative opks day after day can be.


----------



## kel21

jme84 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> Kel I think I o yesterday and I too had kind painful bd last night. Well not painful but slightly uncomfortable. I felt like he was hitting into my cervix. Not really sure why because it was really high.
> 
> I have been testing twice a day and all neg. Plus no pain in the ov, so I know I havn't o'd yet! Just wish it would happen already so we can get down to business! hehe It is just odd, then after I had a couple of twinges that went from my belly button down.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> What cd have you o in past cycles or gotten a positive opk? If you ticker is correct and you are cd 12 maybe it's just a little early. Good luck and :dust: I know how annoying get negative opks day after day can be.Click to expand...

Thanks! It has been awhile since I did opk's. Last month (before clomid) I got a pos on cd 10. If I recall correctly I would usually get them about cd 12 or so. I just want to see a happy face! :hissy:


----------



## kel21

:wohoo: Finally got my pos opk this afternoon! :happydance:


----------



## jvandermark

Hi ladies. Im on clomid 100mg i took it cd 3-7 in january. last month i took 50mg cd 3-7 no o, even tho opk came up pos. this recent time no opk came up pos but bloodwork showed def o, which is exciting because i rarely o. She said to call by the 7th or 8th of feb if AF doesn't show up....but i tested early with one of those tests that says it can detect the hormone 6 days before missed cycle and it came up negative. I know it could be too early to tell but im feeling like this just isnt going to happen. How do you stay positive im having a hard time feeling optimistic lately. I also have pcos and take metformin. I feel like i have alot going against me. I am 29, and have lost 30 lbs to get down to 146, although i have put some back on. Thanks for listening :)


----------



## kel21

jvandermark said:


> Hi ladies. Im on clomid 100mg i took it cd 3-7 in january. last month i took 50mg cd 3-7 no o, even tho opk came up pos. this recent time no opk came up pos but bloodwork showed def o, which is exciting because i rarely o. She said to call by the 7th or 8th of feb if AF doesn't show up....but i tested early with one of those tests that says it can detect the hormone 6 days before missed cycle and it came up negative. I know it could be too early to tell but im feeling like this just isnt going to happen. How do you stay positive im having a hard time feeling optimistic lately. I also have pcos and take metformin. I feel like i have alot going against me. I am 29, and have lost 30 lbs to get down to 146, although i have put some back on. Thanks for listening :)

It's hard to stay pos when you see a neg. A lot of times it is just too early to test, just wait a couple of days and test again! Good job on losing the weight! I need to lose about 20 myself! Wait wait wait! It's enough to make anyone lose their mind! And that is all we seem to do ttc! Good luck! fxd!:hugs:


----------



## jvandermark

Thanks for the encouragement. It really helps :) I was sort of having one of those feeling sorry for myself kind of days, i know ill snap out of it. Thanks again!


----------



## kel21

jvandermark said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. It really helps :) I was sort of having one of those feeling sorry for myself kind of days, i know ill snap out of it. Thanks again!

np! We all have those days!! :thumbup:


----------



## wantababy1

Just finished my first round of clomid on jan 31st. I was on cd 5-9 at 50 mg. I am now waiting for my ovulation to take place..... So anxious because I am on cd 13 and still nothing. I'm beginning to think its not gonna happen :-(. The good thing is I didnt have really bad side effects but I don't think my husband would agree...lol


----------



## jme84

Don't worry too much i take Clomid day 5-9 also and I don't o until 17-19. It is still early. Fxd sending you :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

Positive OPK! Finally! :yipee:


----------



## juneie

I've been trying to get pregnant for the past 4 1/2 years. I was only trying on days 10 - 20 and only on even days. Then 2 yrs 5 months ago my OB/GYN started me on Clomid 50 for 2 month. Then my yearly labs came back with elevated liver panel. My husband (a doc as well) took me off of clomid. We tried some more of trying on certain days. Sill no luck. In Oct 2011 I talked with my hubby and we decided to try Clomid again. I did Clomid 100 in Nov and Dec. with mucinex to help. I also have a family history of PCOS and discovered elevated blood sugar. So now I'm on Metformin 500 3x day, Clomid 100, Preseed and mucinex. I also took an over the counter fertility test and it came back that I was in normal range.
I try not to get broken hearted and yet there is still a little glimmer of hope that remains when I hit rock bottom. My hubby doesn't talk about disappointments but wants us to keep trying.
So does anyone know what my odds of having twins could be???
I'm also 40 yrs old and overweight. I know that could add to the equation. I just need someone to keep me going. I don't have I could talk with here. My family is all over the country and they are extremely busy. Thanks,
Juneie


----------



## juneie

Hey I know what you are feeling. I'm in the same boat. I'm due for my period on Friday and even bought extra sensitive preg test that detects sooner. So far nothing. Yet it is hard to stay positive when we are on meds that makes you crazy and feeling all the symptoms in the plus size when you might not be preg. Keep trying and I will pray for a BFP. I'm learning the terms. Not sure what OPK is yet.
Keep the faith
CD - 24 and counting


----------



## kel21

Lisa92881 said:


> Positive OPK! Finally! :yipee:


:happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

kel21 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Positive OPK! Finally! :yipee:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Looks like we'll be in the TWW together, with you just a few days ahead of me!! :thumbup:


----------



## kel21

juneie said:


> Hey I know what you are feeling. I'm in the same boat. I'm due for my period on Friday and even bought extra sensitive preg test that detects sooner. So far nothing. Yet it is hard to stay positive when we are on meds that makes you crazy and feeling all the symptoms in the plus size when you might not be preg. Keep trying and I will pray for a BFP. I'm learning the terms. Not sure what OPK is yet.
> Keep the faith
> CD - 24 and counting

Welcome Juneie! All the girls here are nice and helpful! OPK is ovulation predictor kit. If you hit the home button there is a place for newbies that you can go that tells you what all of them mean! Or you can always just ask! Good luck, and fxd (fingers crossed :winkwink:) I'm not sure what the odds for twins are, beyond the 5-10% increase that clomid gives you. I have also been trying for more than 4 1/2 yrs, although I have been blessed with a sweet and beautiful 5 yr old son! :flower:


----------



## Helena_

Woooo lisa!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

kel21 said:


> juneie said:
> 
> 
> Hey I know what you are feeling. I'm in the same boat. I'm due for my period on Friday and even bought extra sensitive preg test that detects sooner. So far nothing. Yet it is hard to stay positive when we are on meds that makes you crazy and feeling all the symptoms in the plus size when you might not be preg. Keep trying and I will pray for a BFP. I'm learning the terms. Not sure what OPK is yet.
> Keep the faith
> CD - 24 and counting
> 
> Welcome Juneie! All the girls here are nice and helpful! OPK is ovulation predictor kit. If you hit the home button there is a place for newbies that you can go that tells you what all of them mean! Or you can always just ask! Good luck, and fxd (fingers crossed :winkwink:) I'm not sure what the odds for twins are, beyond the 5-10% increase that clomid gives you. I have also been trying for more than 4 1/2 yrs, although I have been blessed with a sweet and beautiful 5 yr old son! :flower:Click to expand...

The older you are your chances for twins increases, not sure the stats though.


----------



## BEE74

Hey again, Well I took Clomid cd3-7 and today cd12 had my first blood test. My Dr is testing my Progesterone & Oestradiol and I called for results and have to have another test tomorrow. Obviously levels weren't indicating ovulation yet so here is hoping tomorrow is the day as my DH has to go away on weds for work and won't be back until thurs afternoon. Congrats too Lisa :D


----------



## kel21

Lisa92881 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Positive OPK! Finally! :yipee:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like we'll be in the TWW together, with you just a few days ahead of me!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Woohoo! See you there! We can sweat together! :happydance:


----------



## katrus78

My fs prescribed Clomid 50mg (first time) das 6-10. I lost the last pill! Couldn't et a replacement since it was Sunday evening. Do you guys think it no big deal?


----------



## kel21

katrus78 said:


> My fs prescribed Clomid 50mg (first time) das 6-10. I lost the last pill! Couldn't et a replacement since it was Sunday evening. Do you guys think it no big deal?

Oh no! I have no idea, sorry!


----------



## kel21

Ok, so how odd is this? I had slight pain in my ovaries way before I ov. I finally ov 2 days ago (pos opk) but never had any obvious ov pain! I usually feel it anyway, but not always. But I figured with all the pain ahead of time that I would feel some major pain!:shrug: Just some very slight twinges on both sides and a lot of heaviness down there that day and nothing since!


----------



## Coastdreams

I haven't ovulated for such a long time (only once that I know of) so not sure if I should/will feel any symptoms. Have had niggly pains today and had a positive opk on Sunday so guess it could be that?


----------



## tupi

hello,

could you help me please? Can I mix clomid and red raspberry leaf pills?
Thank you:flower:


----------



## kel21

tupi said:


> hello,
> 
> could you help me please? Can I mix clomid and red raspberry leaf pills?
> Thank you:flower:

Sorry, I don't know anything about raspberry pills!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

CD18 here and still no ovulation or positive opk. :-/

Had a darker, but not positive, OPK on Saturday afternoon and they've just lightened since then. Temp dipped today. Hoping these things mean today is O-day, but I think I'm grasping at straws. 

I'm so disappointed. :cry: How do y'all stay positive? This is making me crazy. 

(Took Clomid 50mg CD2-6)


----------



## jme84

tupi said:


> hello,
> 
> could you help me please? Can I mix clomid and red raspberry leaf pills?
> Thank you:flower:

The only herb or supplement I have found that you can't take with clomid is vitex. I have not found anything saying you can't take rasberry with clomid. Maybe call your doc.


----------



## Lisa92881

BabyBumpAhead said:


> CD18 here and still no ovulation or positive opk. :-/
> 
> Had a darker, but not positive, OPK on Saturday afternoon and they've just lightened since then. Temp dipped today. Hoping these things mean today is O-day, but I think I'm grasping at straws.
> 
> I'm so disappointed. :cry: How do y'all stay positive? This is making me crazy.
> 
> (Took Clomid 50mg CD2-6)

I know it's hard, but hang in there and keep BD'ing. I took Clomid days 3-7 and just yesterday (cd24) got a positive opk!


----------



## wantababy1

ok ladies... I tested for ovulation today at 8 this morning and it came back with a bfn so I got on here around 6 30 pm and was so bummed about it but as soon as I logged off I took another ovulation test and got my BFP.... Yay Im ovulating!!!!!! Im so happy!!!!! So now you ladies may not hear from me for the next few days because I will be busy bd-ing... Wish me luck ladies and good luck to all of you!!!!


----------



## jme84

Yay! Hope you catch the eggy this month. Have fun :sex:


----------



## kel21

wantababy1 said:


> ok ladies... I tested for ovulation today at 8 this morning and it came back with a bfn so I got on here around 6 30 pm and was so bummed about it but as soon as I logged off I took another ovulation test and got my BFP.... Yay Im ovulating!!!!!! Im so happy!!!!! So now you ladies may not hear from me for the next few days because I will be busy bd-ing... Wish me luck ladies and good luck to all of you!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## Lisa92881

Kel - I haven't had much as far as ov pains either. Last cycle I felt like someone was stabbing me in the ovary, this cycle just some minor pinching. Hmm. Wonder if it matters. :shrug:


----------



## jme84

BabyBumpAhead said:


> CD18 here and still no ovulation or positive opk. :-/
> 
> Had a darker, but not positive, OPK on Saturday afternoon and they've just lightened since then. Temp dipped today. Hoping these things mean today is O-day, but I think I'm grasping at straws.
> 
> I'm so disappointed. :cry: How do y'all stay positive? This is making me crazy.
> 
> (Took Clomid 50mg CD2-6)

I had the same thing happen with my opks this month. They were almost positive on cd 14 and 15 and then they started getting lighter almost no line. Then cd 18 late in the evening I finally got positive and positives on cd 19. I didn't stay positive I was going crazy. I think the only thing that helps me be some what positive is my very positive DH and venting my feeling on here. I really hope you o soon. Fxd!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

jme84 said:


> BabyBumpAhead said:
> 
> 
> CD18 here and still no ovulation or positive opk. :-/
> 
> Had a darker, but not positive, OPK on Saturday afternoon and they've just lightened since then. Temp dipped today. Hoping these things mean today is O-day, but I think I'm grasping at straws.
> 
> I'm so disappointed. :cry: How do y'all stay positive? This is making me crazy.
> 
> (Took Clomid 50mg CD2-6)
> 
> I had the same thing happen with my opks this month. They were almost positive on cd 14 and 15 and then they started getting lighter almost no line. Then cd 18 late in the evening I finally got positive and positives on cd 19. I didn't stay positive I was going crazy. I think the only thing that helps me be some what positive is my very positive DH and venting my feeling on here. I really hope you o soon. Fxd!Click to expand...

Thanks for the pep talk. :winkwink:

I had a temp dip today - probably grasping at straws here, but the only time I've ovulated in the last 6 months (on CD48 lol) I had a good strong temp dip the day of ovulation. It would be in time with the OPK (about 36-48 hours after the dark-ish one)...so I'm keeping my hopes up for now. :) Today is CD18.


----------



## saffiya

Hello ladies. I would like to join this thread as i am starting my second round of clomid tonight and i am doing my round of clomid starting on cd7-11.. I am praying and hoping that i can get a bfp this month. My first round of clomid i did it twice. I was taking 100mg and it did nothing for my follicles so they started me on 150mg and i got two nice size follicles... So i am hoping to get the same result besides the bfn.... I had side effects when i took my clomid of 150mg and they where hot flashes, moody, and also had nausea on and off.... Wish everyone luck and hope we all will be able to put we got bfp's...


----------



## kel21

Lisa92881 said:


> Kel - I haven't had much as far as ov pains either. Last cycle I felt like someone was stabbing me in the ovary, this cycle just some minor pinching. Hmm. Wonder if it matters. :shrug:

Well this afternoon I ended up getting ov pains! 3 days after my pos opk. Not sure if it was actual ov pain, or just pain in general? :shrug: Makes me wish I chart my bbt! Hoping I did ov on sat like I figure cause I didn't :sex: last night! All of this just sucks!



saffiya said:


> Hello ladies. I would like to join this thread as i am starting my second round of clomid tonight and i am doing my round of clomid starting on cd7-11.. I am praying and hoping that i can get a bfp this month. My first round of clomid i did it twice. I was taking 100mg and it did nothing for my follicles so they started me on 150mg and i got two nice size follicles... So i am hoping to get the same result besides the bfn.... I had side effects when i took my clomid of 150mg and they where hot flashes, moody, and also had nausea on and off.... Wish everyone luck and hope we all will be able to put we got bfp's...

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## wantababy1

:bfp:


jme84 said:


> Yay! Hope you catch the eggy this month. Have fun :sex:




kel21 said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies... I tested for ovulation today at 8 this morning and it came back with a bfn so I got on here around 6 30 pm and was so bummed about it but as soon as I logged off I took another ovulation test and got my BFP.... Yay Im ovulating!!!!!! Im so happy!!!!! So now you ladies may not hear from me for the next few days because I will be busy bd-ing... Wish me luck ladies and good luck to all of you!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:Click to expand...

Thanks ladies!!! Said i wasnt going to be on here for a few days but I cant stay away from my support system :hugs: i did :sex: and I will continue to go at it full force..lol. Hope we all get our :bfp: this month!!! :happydance:


----------



## wantababy1

saffiya said:


> Hello ladies. I would like to join this thread as i am starting my second round of clomid tonight and i am doing my round of clomid starting on cd7-11.. I am praying and hoping that i can get a bfp this month. My first round of clomid i did it twice. I was taking 100mg and it did nothing for my follicles so they started me on 150mg and i got two nice size follicles... So i am hoping to get the same result besides the bfn.... I had side effects when i took my clomid of 150mg and they where hot flashes, moody, and also had nausea on and off.... Wish everyone luck and hope we all will be able to put we got bfp's...

Welcome to the forum :hugs: good luck to you on you ttc journey. It will happen for all of us eventually. :flower:


----------



## saffiya

wantababy1 said:


> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. I would like to join this thread as i am starting my second round of clomid tonight and i am doing my round of clomid starting on cd7-11.. I am praying and hoping that i can get a bfp this month. My first round of clomid i did it twice. I was taking 100mg and it did nothing for my follicles so they started me on 150mg and i got two nice size follicles... So i am hoping to get the same result besides the bfn.... I had side effects when i took my clomid of 150mg and they where hot flashes, moody, and also had nausea on and off.... Wish everyone luck and hope we all will be able to put we got bfp's...
> 
> Welcome to the forum :hugs: good luck to you on you ttc journey. It will happen for all of us eventually. :flower:[/Q
> 
> yes i am going to hope and pray for a bfp. thank you ladies for the welcome and glad i can join. I was reading thru some of the pages and good luck to the other ladies who didnt get tgere bfp yet..Click to expand...


----------



## Cpkmomof2

Does anyone know anything about a cyst rupture around ovulation time? I had plenty of EWCM, then yesterday it had a blood tinge in it, went in today and they did an ultrasound and told me a cyst had ruptured..is this the same as the egg being released..or simply fluid from failed ovulation? Kinda confusing since I had all the symptoms! My back pain has been a killer!


----------



## kel21

Cpkmomof2 said:


> Does anyone know anything about a cyst rupture around ovulation time? I had plenty of EWCM, then yesterday it had a blood tinge in it, went in today and they did an ultrasound and told me a cyst had ruptured..is this the same as the egg being released..or simply fluid from failed ovulation? Kinda confusing since I had all the symptoms! My back pain has been a killer!

Clomid can cause cysts. And no, it is not the same as an egg being released. Maybe both happened at the same time? I have heard that it is very painful to have a ruptured cyst! Good luck!


----------



## Cpkmomof2

I haven't been on Clomid since January 1st. Maybe it lingered on. 

It was very painful, I was like..wth is going on??? Never had such crampness besides the times I was pregnant! 




kel21 said:


> Cpkmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anything about a cyst rupture around ovulation time? I had plenty of EWCM, then yesterday it had a blood tinge in it, went in today and they did an ultrasound and told me a cyst had ruptured..is this the same as the egg being released..or simply fluid from failed ovulation? Kinda confusing since I had all the symptoms! My back pain has been a killer!
> 
> Clomid can cause cysts. And no, it is not the same as an egg being released. Maybe both happened at the same time? I have heard that it is very painful to have a ruptured cyst! Good luck!Click to expand...


----------



## wana b a mom

:hi: Hey girls!! 

welcome to all the new faces :hugs:

I am CD 28 and no OV yet. My temp chart shows I OV on CD 19 but I doubt it as I had no Ov like discharge and no peak OV in my monitor. I really think something was up the day I took my temperature and it was up. SOOOO, I have decided to go ahead and move on to other sources: made an appointment to see a FS next Tuesday... we'll see what she recommends. 

I will keep you guys posted!! 

much luck to all!!!! bring on the :bfp: girls!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chloe597

Wana b a mom - how much monitoring were you getting with your clomid? I see you had progesterone tests, at least. I assume this was with your ob/gyn? I am thinking about seeing an FS, but it has 'only' been 9 months now of TTC. Seems like an eternity to me. I am not getting any monitoring by my ob/gyn, she only gave me clomid and told me to call if i'm not preggo after 3 rounds. That doesn't seem right to me, but I dont want the FS to look at me like i'm a crazy lady either. I have irregular periods, and Clomid doesn't seem to cause me to O in the 5-10 day window after the last pill.:shrug:

:dust: to everyone! Clomid has helped so many people, I hope it helps all of us, too!


----------



## jme84

Wana b a mom sorry our bodies are so dang confusing. How long have you been ttc? I just wanted to say good luck at the FS appointment. I have my first FS appointment on Feb 16. I am a little scared but hopeful! I saw on your chart that you didn't o until cd 23 last month maybe o is just a little delayed. Fxd that the FS gets us both BFP!


----------



## wana b a mom

hey Chloe!

My OBGYN prescribed clomid after all my other tests came back good except for progesterone which was low (not too low but lower than needed in order to get prego). So she started me on clomid 50mg and called me in for bloods at CD21 to check on my numbers. She said everything looked great then so if not pregnant that cycle, keep trying for another few cycles (she thought I would get pregnant sooner). I asked her about monitoring or scans and she said: "no need because your numbers looks very good, if your numbers were different I would worry with scans..." The only thing she changed was the days I took it. First cycle I did days 5-9, second cycle I took it 3-7 (OBG wanted me to OV sooner than CD 18/19)

So now I am off to FS.... in hopes to find a solution, I took clomid for 3 cycles (took one cycle off due to traveling) but since OV is taking too long this time around (CD28 and waiting) I am worried that it's not working right...


----------



## wana b a mom

jme84 said:


> Wana b a mom sorry our bodies are so dang confusing. How long have you been ttc? I just wanted to say good luck at the FS appointment. I have my first FS appointment on Feb 16. I am a little scared but hopeful! I saw on your chart that you didn't o until cd 23 last month maybe o is just a little delayed. Fxd that the FS gets us both BFP!

Hey there!
last cycle I didn't take clomid (that was my cycle off since I was traveling). 
Thanks a lot for the best wishes :hugs::hugs::hugs: same to you on the 16th! I am not worried, I just want to find out what is happening and what is the next step. I got off the pill on January 2010 and thought it may take a while for my body to get rid of all the hormones, but were still TTC... then we started TTC actively on January 2011 => way too long!! :growlmad:


----------



## jme84

I am just worried about the FS appointment because I am finally o ing and my progesterone is coming back good. I am just worried that he will tell me I don't need more monitoring to just give it time. I am hoping that since I am on my 5th round of clomid at 200mg that the FS will agree to more monitoring. I worry about everything it just in my nature to worry.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

jme84 said:


> I am just worried about the FS appointment because I am finally o ing and my progesterone is coming back good. I am just worried that he will tell me I don't need more monitoring to just give it time. I am hoping that since I am on my 5th round of clomid at 200mg that the FS will agree to more monitoring. I worry about everything it just in my nature to worry.

Their goal is to get you pregnant, not just ovulating. He should continue to monitor for your surge to time things properly. You may have issues continuing on clomid. Most reputable professionals make you take breaks and won't prescribe more than 5 months at a time.


----------



## jme84

Hopeful42nd said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> I am just worried about the FS appointment because I am finally o ing and my progesterone is coming back good. I am just worried that he will tell me I don't need more monitoring to just give it time. I am hoping that since I am on my 5th round of clomid at 200mg that the FS will agree to more monitoring. I worry about everything it just in my nature to worry.
> 
> Their goal is to get you pregnant, not just ovulating. He should continue to monitor for your surge to time things properly. You may have issues continuing on clomid. Most reputable professionals make you take breaks and won't prescribe more than 5 months at a time.Click to expand...

I wanted to Thank you I know all of what your saying is true. Helps me feel better about going to FS. Thanks


----------



## haj624

Hey ladies...on day 3 of my 5th cycle of clomid 100mg. dh just got his second sa back. his total coutn went from 147 mil to 399 mil....awesome!! his motility went from 45 to 48 %...not amazing but hey its improving. His morphology dropped though....from 5% to 2% :cry: which is by far our biggest problem. I feel like with morphology that low doing out IUI's is almost not worth it. I'm so bummed right now.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Ladies :hi:

Can I join? My doc wants me to take clomid, my last cycle was 84 days long! They want to induce menstruation at CD 35 if nothing has happened and then start me on clomid. I'm nervous. 
I would love advice and info. about all this, i'd be very grateful. I've had baseline bloods done and results came back normal. :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies! Hoping I can join too? I just started 100mg yesterday (CD2). Had horrible insomnia and anxiety- was it related???

Hoping the next few nights go smoother than last night!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Welcome to all the new ladies!
Clomid is nerve wracking at first because it's new and you don't know what to expect. I was nervous too. Honestly, I didn't have any side effects the first month I took it. After that it was the odd hot flashes and tender in the middle. These most recent times O was pretty painful, but worth it. I have one beautiful oh and another child in the oven :) clomid is wonderful :)


----------



## kel21

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies...on day 3 of my 5th cycle of clomid 100mg. dh just got his second sa back. his total coutn went from 147 mil to 399 mil....awesome!! his motility went from 45 to 48 %...not amazing but hey its improving. His morphology dropped though....from 5% to 2% :cry: which is by far our biggest problem. I feel like with morphology that low doing out IUI's is almost not worth it. I'm so bummed right now.

Some good numbers and some not so good numbers. Just remember, it only takes one :spermy: Fxd that that one figures out where to go!


----------



## wana b a mom

haj624 said:


> Hey ladies...on day 3 of my 5th cycle of clomid 100mg. dh just got his second sa back. his total coutn went from 147 mil to 399 mil....awesome!! his motility went from 45 to 48 %...not amazing but hey its improving. His morphology dropped though....from 5% to 2% :cry: which is by far our biggest problem. I feel like with morphology that low doing out IUI's is almost not worth it. I'm so bummed right now.

Oh no :nope: :nope: :nope: did they say anything else? I mean, what do they suggest to do?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

jme84 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> I am just worried about the FS appointment because I am finally o ing and my progesterone is coming back good. I am just worried that he will tell me I don't need more monitoring to just give it time. I am hoping that since I am on my 5th round of clomid at 200mg that the FS will agree to more monitoring. I worry about everything it just in my nature to worry.
> 
> Their goal is to get you pregnant, not just ovulating. He should continue to monitor for your surge to time things properly. You may have issues continuing on clomid. Most reputable professionals make you take breaks and won't prescribe more than 5 months at a time.Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to Thank you I know all of what your saying is true. Helps me feel better about going to FS. ThanksClick to expand...

Hopeful: I want to also say thanks. You are right, their goal is to bring us babies :baby:
jme84: I would be careful with such a high dosage... I have heard it can mess up with the uterus lining... so I think FS would want to monitor you more closely to see what goes on.:hugs:


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies I have a question... As you know I started ovulating yesterday, yay me..lol but today I am having bad pains in the lower part of my stomach that kinda feels like cramping/gas pains? Is that normal with ovulation? Should I be concerned? Has this happened to anyone else? Should I be feeling dizzy sometimes? Just asking so I don't drive myself crazy thinking something is wrong...


----------



## kel21

wantababy1 said:


> Hey ladies I have a question... As you know I started ovulating yesterday, yay me..lol but today I am having bad pains in the lower part of my stomach that kinda feels like cramping/gas pains? Is that normal with ovulation? Should I be concerned? Has this happened to anyone else? Should I be feeling dizzy sometimes? Just asking so I don't drive myself crazy thinking something is wrong...

Is it in the middle or one side or the other? I am still having pains, mostly on the right side and a little on the left. Could it just be ov pain?


----------



## wantababy1

O and another thing... I started ovulating some time yesterday after 8 a.m but I didn't find out I was ovulating until 7 p.m so today I woke up and did another test around 8 a.m and I was still o-ing but then I did another at 5 pm and it was neg... Is that normal? U can tell I'm a first timer because I don't know nothing about nothing...lol... Please help ladies!!!!


----------



## wantababy1

kel21 said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I have a question... As you know I started ovulating yesterday, yay me..lol but today I am having bad pains in the lower part of my stomach that kinda feels like cramping/gas pains? Is that normal with ovulation? Should I be concerned? Has this happened to anyone else? Should I be feeling dizzy sometimes? Just asking so I don't drive myself crazy thinking something is wrong...
> 
> Is it in the middle or one side or the other? I am still having pains, mostly on the right side and a little on the left. Could it just be ov pain?Click to expand...

The pain is on both sides.... It could just be ov pain. How many dpo are you?


----------



## kel21

wantababy1 said:


> O and another thing... I started ovulating some time yesterday after 8 a.m but I didn't find out I was ovulating until 7 p.m so today I woke up and did another test around 8 a.m and I was still o-ing but then I did another at 5 pm and it was neg... Is that normal? U can tell I'm a first timer because I don't know nothing about nothing...lol... Please help ladies!!!!

I did the exact same thing! Fri am neg. Fri pm pos. Sat am pos. Sat pm neg. :shrug: And I didn't get ov pain till monday! :dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

I think the pain afterwards can sometimes be the tube contracting and pushing the egg down.


----------



## wantababy1

kel21 said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> O and another thing... I started ovulating some time yesterday after 8 a.m but I didn't find out I was ovulating until 7 p.m so today I woke up and did another test around 8 a.m and I was still o-ing but then I did another at 5 pm and it was neg... Is that normal? U can tell I'm a first timer because I don't know nothing about nothing...lol... Please help ladies!!!!
> 
> I did the exact same thing! Fri am neg. Fri pm pos. Sat am pos. Sat pm neg. :shrug: And I didn't get ov pain till monday! :dohh:Click to expand...

Wow..lol. I guess we might of o'd then..lol. Only difference is I been having o pain 2 days before I got my pos opk and now it's neg and I'm still having the pain.... Clomid is so confusing..lol. Well I will just keep bd-ing just in case cause I ran out of opk's and don't wanna buy anymore this month..lol. Hopefully we get our :bfp: this month.... Good luck!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had some pretty heavy duty O pains, so much so I felt swollen s d bruised inside and didn't want to walk but sitting wasn't too comfortable either. As for your pains I don't know if it's normal, it depends how you personally react to clomid. I hear hyperstimulation is what you should be worried about, but they say it's pretty severe pain along with other symptoms. I knew that wasnt my case as mine was only for like a 6 hour period before it faded and went away. I would say if it continues or you are concerned call your doc to be safe :)



wantababy1 said:


> Hey ladies I have a question... As you know I started ovulating yesterday, yay me..lol but today I am having bad pains in the lower part of my stomach that kinda feels like cramping/gas pains? Is that normal with ovulation? Should I be concerned? Has this happened to anyone else? Should I be feeling dizzy sometimes? Just asking so I don't drive myself crazy thinking something is wrong...


----------



## wantababy1

Hopeful42nd said:


> I had some pretty heavy duty O pains, so much so I felt swollen s d bruised inside and didn't want to walk but sitting wasn't too comfortable either. As for your pains I don't know if it's normal, it depends how you personally react to clomid. I hear hyperstimulation is what you should be worried about, but they say it's pretty severe pain along with other symptoms. I knew that wasnt my case as mine was only for like a 6 hour period before it faded and went away. I would say if it continues or you are concerned call your doc to be safe :)
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I have a question... As you know I started ovulating yesterday, yay me..lol but today I am having bad pains in the lower part of my stomach that kinda feels like cramping/gas pains? Is that normal with ovulation? Should I be concerned? Has this happened to anyone else? Should I be feeling dizzy sometimes? Just asking so I don't drive myself crazy thinking something is wrong...Click to expand...

Yea I was thinking I should call the doctor if it doesn't get better but hopefully it's just ov pain... I can't afford for nothing to go wrong...lol


----------



## kel21

Lisa92881 said:


> I think the pain afterwards can sometimes be the tube contracting and pushing the egg down.

I like that idea!!


----------



## Lisa92881

kel21 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> I think the pain afterwards can sometimes be the tube contracting and pushing the egg down.
> 
> I like that idea!!Click to expand...

Not sure if I read that somewhere, or if I made it up....but either way, I like it too. :rofl: Kind of makes sense if you think about it, right?! :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

wantababy1 said:


> Hey ladies I have a question... As you know I started ovulating yesterday, yay me..lol but today I am having bad pains in the lower part of my stomach that kinda feels like cramping/gas pains? Is that normal with ovulation? Should I be concerned? Has this happened to anyone else? Should I be feeling dizzy sometimes? Just asking so I don't drive myself crazy thinking something is wrong...

Hi wantababy1 I don't think I've experienced dizziness along with ovulation before. I haven't started taking clomid yet though. I read that dizziness can be a side effect of clomid. :shrug:
Fx you'll get your bfp:)


----------



## ckylesworld

Anyone have headaches after finishing clomid? I finished it Sunday and have had horrible headaches mon and tues.


----------



## kel21

ckylesworld said:


> Anyone have headaches after finishing clomid? I finished it Sunday and have had horrible headaches mon and tues.

I have heard that is a common side effect!


----------



## momwannabe81

I had headaches too, it's just another SE. I also felt dizzy randomly for a few seconds.


----------



## CAValleygirl

I've been having headaches on and off too...


----------



## haj624

kel21 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...on day 3 of my 5th cycle of clomid 100mg. dh just got his second sa back. his total coutn went from 147 mil to 399 mil....awesome!! his motility went from 45 to 48 %...not amazing but hey its improving. His morphology dropped though....from 5% to 2% :cry: which is by far our biggest problem. I feel like with morphology that low doing out IUI's is almost not worth it. I'm so bummed right now.
> 
> Some good numbers and some not so good numbers. Just remember, it only takes one :spermy: Fxd that that one figures out where to go!Click to expand...

I hope so too!!I keep telling the dh to give them a pep talk lol



wana b a mom said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...on day 3 of my 5th cycle of clomid 100mg. dh just got his second sa back. his total coutn went from 147 mil to 399 mil....awesome!! his motility went from 45 to 48 %...not amazing but hey its improving. His morphology dropped though....from 5% to 2% :cry: which is by far our biggest problem. I feel like with morphology that low doing out IUI's is almost not worth it. I'm so bummed right now.
> 
> Oh no :nope: :nope: :nope: did they say anything else? I mean, what do they suggest to do?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah he is going into the fertility urologist on tuesday because they found out he has varioceles. Which could be causing part of the problem. So he is looking into having the surgery.


----------



## ckylesworld

I went for my ultra sound today for folicle check :cloud9: After my first round of clomid cd5-9 and after being on depo for years I have 4 folicles! She said I would for sure ovulate. Only thing is my lining is thin so she gave me some estrogen pills to take for 7 days. Fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ckylesworld said:


> I went for my ultra sound today for folicle check :cloud9: After my first round of clomid cd5-9 and after being on depo for years I have 4 folicles! She said I would for sure ovulate. Only thing is my lining is thin so she gave me some estrogen pills to take for 7 days. Fingers crossed :happydance:

Great news on the follicles! How thin is the lining?


----------



## ckylesworld

1.66mm


----------



## jme84

ckylesworld said:


> I went for my ultra sound today for folicle check :cloud9: After my first round of clomid cd5-9 and after being on depo for years I have 4 folicles! She said I would for sure ovulate. Only thing is my lining is thin so she gave me some estrogen pills to take for 7 days. Fingers crossed :happydance:

I too was on depo for years wonder if my linning is to thin. That is something ill ask fs about at my appointmemt.


----------



## ckylesworld

jme84 said:


> ckylesworld said:
> 
> 
> I went for my ultra sound today for folicle check :cloud9: After my first round of clomid cd5-9 and after being on depo for years I have 4 folicles! She said I would for sure ovulate. Only thing is my lining is thin so she gave me some estrogen pills to take for 7 days. Fingers crossed :happydance:
> 
> I too was on depo for years wonder if my linning is to thin. That is something ill ask fs about at my appointmemt.Click to expand...

Yea you should. I think it has to be something like 8mm for implantation. I am mostly releived to know I o'ed on just 50mg plus she said I may not require clomid any more that this may have jumpstarted me.


----------



## CAValleygirl

ckylesworld said:


> I went for my ultra sound today for folicle check :cloud9: After my first round of clomid cd5-9 and after being on depo for years I have 4 folicles! She said I would for sure ovulate. Only thing is my lining is thin so she gave me some estrogen pills to take for 7 days. Fingers crossed :happydance:

That's awesome!!!


----------



## haj624

ckylesworld said:


> I went for my ultra sound today for folicle check :cloud9: After my first round of clomid cd5-9 and after being on depo for years I have 4 folicles! She said I would for sure ovulate. Only thing is my lining is thin so she gave me some estrogen pills to take for 7 days. Fingers crossed :happydance:

ok i have a question for you and im hoping you have the answer because i dont and its starting to drive me crazy :wacko: of course when you are ttc and it doenst happen you wonder the million things that can be wrong and im like omg what if im not ovulating. But my doctor said you can tell by my follicle check that I am. How is that possible??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I've heard that if they do a follicle check shortly after O they should be able to see a collapsed follicle with fluid around. But they can't tell before. There is no way to know if an egg is even released when a follicle ruptures so my fertility clinic tells me. They can somewhat tell by bloodwork after O as your levels of certain hormones can be indicators.


----------



## ckylesworld

haj624 said:


> ckylesworld said:
> 
> 
> I went for my ultra sound today for folicle check :cloud9: After my first round of clomid cd5-9 and after being on depo for years I have 4 folicles! She said I would for sure ovulate. Only thing is my lining is thin so she gave me some estrogen pills to take for 7 days. Fingers crossed :happydance:
> 
> ok i have a question for you and im hoping you have the answer because i dont and its starting to drive me crazy :wacko: of course when you are ttc and it doenst happen you wonder the million things that can be wrong and im like omg what if im not ovulating. But my doctor said you can tell by my follicle check that I am. How is that possible??Click to expand...

I think the folicles are eggs eventually is my understanding


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> I've heard that if they do a follicle check shortly after O they should be able to see a collapsed follicle with fluid around. But they can't tell before. There is no way to know if an egg is even released when a follicle ruptures so my fertility clinic tells me. They can somewhat tell by bloodwork after O as your levels of certain hormones can be indicators.

see thats what im freaking about. i had asked about getting my levels check cd 21 and he said some doctors still do it, it used to be the old way to check if you are ovulating but you can tell by the sono. so you cant is what your clinic is saying??

What do i like say to my doctor now? Even though you gave me an answer, I dont believe you


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tell them you did research and asked for a second opinion and you feel they are not taking all the necessary steps to confirm if you really want to get a reaction.
If you have follicles increasing in size every month and have a standard 3 day minimum period every month to shed lining, are having a good lh surge....it's pretty standard to assume that you are ovulating. I know how you feel though, that's why I asked at my clinic if they could tell. Ask if they would be open to doing an ultrasound one or two days post your lh surge to check???


----------



## Mandie831

Hi everyone, 
just starting out on this thread, don't know if maybe I should just start a whole new one or not. 
My names Amanda, I am 21, orginally from Alaska USA, but currently living in Auckland New Zealand, and I have suspected PCOS.

Anyways, working on my weight loss at the moment after seeing my fertility specialist 2 days ago. I need to lose 40lbs, or as much as possible, between now and May., before she will prescribe clomid. 
40 lbs is ideal so I will meet the 35BMI thingy, but she said if I show some weight loss of a kg or so per week that she will re evaluate in May and may prescribe it regardless of if I have lost the whole 40lbs. I have a scan tomorrow to see if there are really any cysts on my ovaries.

I have been on a better diet, and exercising for awhile, with no results. I cut out all sugary junk, and started more fiber and protein, and really just watching the sugar.
I do 15-30 minutes of exercise in the afternoon, which includes things like lifting 2kg weights with my arms, as well as a lot of lunges, crunches, and etc. I am trying to get myself motivated to go use the treadmill in our apartments gym, but I am having a real struggle getting myself down there to do it, I don't know how often people are in there, but I really hate exercising in front of other people. I keep thinking about my goal, and how much I want the baby, but I just cant find that kick in the butt to get myself down there, but hopefully later today.

I have now cut my calories down to 1600 per day, as well as continuing my exercise, was thinking about trying some of those meal replacement shakes, kate morgan or something like that, but it sounds so unpleasant.

I am sure some other people have had to deal with losing weight pre clomid, anyone have any success with any particular diet and exercise routines?

Any help or suggestions are much appreciated.

Thanks for reading my little mini rant here! :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Mandie831 said:


> Hi everyone,
> just starting out on this thread, don't know if maybe I should just start a whole new one or not.
> My names Amanda, I am 21, orginally from Alaska USA, but currently living in Auckland New Zealand, and I have suspected PCOS.
> 
> Anyways, working on my weight loss at the moment after seeing my fertility specialist 2 days ago. I need to lose 40lbs, or as much as possible, between now and May., before she will prescribe clomid.
> 40 lbs is ideal so I will meet the 35BMI thingy, but she said if I show some weight loss of a kg or so per week that she will re evaluate in May and may prescribe it regardless of if I have lost the whole 40lbs. I have a scan tomorrow to see if there are really any cysts on my ovaries.
> 
> I have been on a better diet, and exercising for awhile, with no results. I cut out all sugary junk, and started more fiber and protein, and really just watching the sugar.
> I do 15-30 minutes of exercise in the afternoon, which includes things like lifting 2kg weights with my arms, as well as a lot of lunges, crunches, and etc. I am trying to get myself motivated to go use the treadmill in our apartments gym, but I am having a real struggle getting myself down there to do it, I don't know how often people are in there, but I really hate exercising in front of other people. I keep thinking about my goal, and how much I want the baby, but I just cant find that kick in the butt to get myself down there, but hopefully later today.
> 
> I have now cut my calories down to 1600 per day, as well as continuing my exercise, was thinking about trying some of those meal replacement shakes, kate morgan or something like that, but it sounds so unpleasant.
> 
> I am sure some other people have had to deal with losing weight pre clomid, anyone have any success with any particular diet and exercise routines?
> 
> Any help or suggestions are much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for reading my little mini rant here! :)

I lost weight buy avoiding soda, only drink water, then i stop the second i'm full and eat more veggies then meat. But i read a few days ago that South Beach Diet helps infertility when u have pcos. Check into it. Gl


----------



## Mandie831

Thanks for the info, I have totally cut out all soda, and been drinking heaps of water, been that way and with the diet I mentioned for about 4 months and have not lost a pound.
I find you mentioning the south beach diet interesting because I was told to avoid all those diet things, and focus on lots of protein, fiber and whole grains. The only thing the doctor said might be helpful is weight watchers but I cant really afford to do that so kinda going at it alone.

I really do need to eat more veggies, lately I've been piling up on spinach and celery & zucchini as I am a pretty picky eater and most vegetables don't agree with me.

Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Mandie831 said:


> Thanks for the info, I have totally cut out all soda, and been drinking heaps of water, been that way and with the diet I mentioned for about 4 months and have not lost a pound.
> I find you mentioning the south beach diet interesting because I was told to avoid all those diet things, and focus on lots of protein, fiber and whole grains. The only thing the doctor said might be helpful is weight watchers but I cant really afford to do that so kinda going at it alone.
> 
> I really do need to eat more veggies, lately I've been piling up on spinach and celery & zucchini as I am a pretty picky eater and most vegetables don't agree with me.
> 
> Thanks for the advice :)

Everything you are doing seems right but I think the most important way to lose lbs (other than food) is CARDIO. Try as hard as you can to walk and eventually jog. Don't worry about other people in the room while you are working out - they are more obsessed with looking at themselves and probably are self-conscious too. What makes you so nervous about it? Maybe a walk outside with an ipod?


----------



## Mandie831

Yeah I don't know I am just a spaz when it comes to things like that.
But I did get my butt down to the gym and put in 3km on the treadmill,just got back now so yay. Getting in there the first time is the hardest, I think I will make it down there from now on lol.

I just have to keep myself motivated to exercise, trying to think about how much I want the baby and to be fit and blah blah.
I'm a fairly hardcore gamer so I am pretty used to just playing video games all day, no more of that! :D

Thanks again to all who replied


----------



## jme84

Mandie did they put you on Merformin? My cousin that has pcos was only able to lose weight once she got her insulin/blood sugar levels back to normal.


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> Tell them you did research and asked for a second opinion and you feel they are not taking all the necessary steps to confirm if you really want to get a reaction.
> If you have follicles increasing in size every month and have a standard 3 day minimum period every month to shed lining, are having a good lh surge....it's pretty standard to assume that you are ovulating. I know how you feel though, that's why I asked at my clinic if they could tell. Ask if they would be open to doing an ultrasound one or two days post your lh surge to check???

My periods have actually been shorter since I have started the clomid. They're only about 3 days now. They were normally 5. As far as the lh surge I only did opks one month and the line got darker but never a positive but my doctor told me some ppl with pcos will never get positives on opks. yeah i go to see him on tuesday and im definitely going to ask him if we can do something just like a blood test or us to confirm ovulation bc its going to literally start making me crazy


----------



## Hopeful42nd

haj624 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Tell them you did research and asked for a second opinion and you feel they are not taking all the necessary steps to confirm if you really want to get a reaction.
> If you have follicles increasing in size every month and have a standard 3 day minimum period every month to shed lining, are having a good lh surge....it's pretty standard to assume that you are ovulating. I know how you feel though, that's why I asked at my clinic if they could tell. Ask if they would be open to doing an ultrasound one or two days post your lh surge to check???
> 
> My periods have actually been shorter since I have started the clomid. They're only about 3 days now. They were normally 5. As far as the lh surge I only did opks one month and the line got darker but never a positive but my doctor told me some ppl with pcos will never get positives on opks. yeah i go to see him on tuesday and im definitely going to ask him if we can do something just like a blood test or us to confirm ovulation bc its going to literally start making me crazyClick to expand...

Shorter period isn't always bad but it can be a sign of a thinner lining. I agree about asking for it for you POM. Trying to conceive when your so worried can make it worse. Good luck!


----------



## Mandie831

@jme84, no not yet, my doctor wanted to wait until after I have had my scan, which is tomorrow, and if it does indeed show cysts then she will put me on it. 

I have also heard that metformin can be super helpful. I have normal blood sugar levels, but pretty sure I am insulin resistant, which would be where the metformin came in.

I have heard that you can have PCOS without cysts though? Dont know how true that is, but will be something to ask my DR about tomorrow.

Just have to wait and see what the scan shows tomorrow. :)

@haj624

My doctor told me that home tests are a good way of checking if you are ovulating, she never mentioned any issues with PCOS and inaccurate test results.
I have an ovulation scope as well as some home tests, and my doctor told me that the OV scopes are pretty handy and accurate.
I paid about $45NZD for mine and its a pretty nifty thing. 
You just put a bit of saliva on the glass lense, elt it dry, and then look at it through the microscope and the patter can determine if you are ovulating, not ovulating, or in a transition period between the two. 
Only key thing with those it you have to do it before you eat or anything, so when you get up in the morning.

Also hopeful42nd brought up a good point about the lining. My doctor is having my lining checked out tomorrow to see if it is thin, because apparently that can be quite the problem. If you doctor has not checked yours I would ask about it, my doctor seemed to think it was really important.

Sorry about the long message! :D


----------



## Chloe597

Question for all the Charting Clomid users: Does anyone notice the BBT rise is not always consistent? I'm wondering if I could have O'd but my temp rise was just not as pronounced this time? I took a different dose of Clomid from last month, had EWCM and +OPK, but didn't see my usual T spike, but it is about 0.2F higher than my typical baseline T. But I am often 0.7F higher than my baseline for my previous O cycles. Wondering if it has to be that way every time????


----------



## mommyofjeff12

Hi ladies I just wanted to say that I am going to talk to my doctor on Tuesday about getting on clomid and it will be my first time on it, can I get some opinions about it and how some of the women feel about it?? Also, I am just wondering if there is any sure fire way to tell that your ovulating, I only ask because I am getting a period every month now but I believe I have heard that doesn't always mean your ovulating, is that true??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies do you mind if i join you? im currently waiting to start clomid no idea when will happen as af seems to of gone awol again so has ov:shrug: been told to take clomid cd 3-7 and then scan on day 10


----------



## beaniebaby01

Hello everyone! I'm currently clomid cycle #3 - 50mg twice daily/cd3-11. I get monitored twice a month, cd3 and then cd10 or 11. First two cycles at 50 mg/day cd3-7 did not result in o. This month worked though! Received hcg injection cd10 bd cd11-13 and now just waiting...fingers crossed! :shrug:


----------



## kel21

Chloe597 said:


> Question for all the Charting Clomid users: Does anyone notice the BBT rise is not always consistent? I'm wondering if I could have O'd but my temp rise was just not as pronounced this time? I took a different dose of Clomid from last month, had EWCM and +OPK, but didn't see my usual T spike, but it is about 0.2F higher than my typical baseline T. But I am often 0.7F higher than my baseline for my previous O cycles. Wondering if it has to be that way every time????

Sorry, I don't chart. But fxd and welcome!



mommyofjeff12 said:


> Hi ladies I just wanted to say that I am going to talk to my doctor on Tuesday about getting on clomid and it will be my first time on it, can I get some opinions about it and how some of the women feel about it?? Also, I am just wondering if there is any sure fire way to tell that your ovulating, I only ask because I am getting a period every month now but I believe I have heard that doesn't always mean your ovulating, is that true??

Welcome! I think clomid is great, and helps a lot of people! There are certain tests that your dr can do to tell if you o'd. progesterone test at cd 21 can tell if you most likely o'd. And I think there are u/s tests that they can do after. And it is true you can get a period but not ovulate. Gl and fxd!



WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladies do you mind if i join you? im currently waiting to start clomid no idea when will happen as af seems to of gone awol again so has ov:shrug: been told to take clomid cd 3-7 and then scan on day 10

Welcome! Gl on clomid! Those are the same days I take it.



beaniebaby01 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm currently clomid cycle #3 - 50mg twice daily/cd3-11. I get monitored twice a month, cd3 and then cd10 or 11. First two cycles at 50 mg/day cd3-7 did not result in o. This month worked though! Received hcg injection cd10 bd cd11-13 and now just waiting...fingers crossed! :shrug:

Congrats on the big o!! Gl and fxd! And welcome!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Chloe597 said:


> Question for all the Charting Clomid users: Does anyone notice the BBT rise is not always consistent? I'm wondering if I could have O'd but my temp rise was just not as pronounced this time? I took a different dose of Clomid from last month, had EWCM and +OPK, but didn't see my usual T spike, but it is about 0.2F higher than my typical baseline T. But I am often 0.7F higher than my baseline for my previous O cycles. Wondering if it has to be that way every time????

I had that issue last cycle. I wasn't sure i Oed until a week later


----------



## wana b a mom

Mandie831 said:


> @jme84, no not yet, my doctor wanted to wait until after I have had my scan, which is tomorrow, and if it does indeed show cysts then she will put me on it.
> 
> I have also heard that metformin can be super helpful. I have normal blood sugar levels, but pretty sure I am insulin resistant, which would be where the metformin came in.
> 
> I have heard that you can have PCOS without cysts though? Dont know how true that is, but will be something to ask my DR about tomorrow.
> 
> Just have to wait and see what the scan shows tomorrow. :)
> 
> @haj624
> 
> My doctor told me that home tests are a good way of checking if you are ovulating, she never mentioned any issues with PCOS and inaccurate test results.
> I have an ovulation scope as well as some home tests, and my doctor told me that the OV scopes are pretty handy and accurate.
> I paid about $45NZD for mine and its a pretty nifty thing.
> You just put a bit of saliva on the glass lense, elt it dry, and then look at it through the microscope and the patter can determine if you are ovulating, not ovulating, or in a transition period between the two.
> Only key thing with those it you have to do it before you eat or anything, so when you get up in the morning.
> 
> Also hopeful42nd brought up a good point about the lining. My doctor is having my lining checked out tomorrow to see if it is thin, because apparently that can be quite the problem. If you doctor has not checked yours I would ask about it, my doctor seemed to think it was really important.
> 
> Sorry about the long message! :D

what was that machine called again? do they sell it in the US? interesting...

Regarding to loosing weight, I would suggest getting to work out with somebody: a trainer, a friend, your husband... somebody who can "push" you to work out every day. I know it is hard but you have to stay on with the cardio. 15-30 mins seem like too little though. Try to do min 30 minutes but ideally 45 minutes and change the intensity of the way you train (for example do 10 mins easy, 5 minutes high intensity, 10 mins easy, 5 mins high intensity.. etc). Weights are great too. Muscles need to burn fat. In order for them to become lean and strong they have to get rid of the fat around them (by doing weights). Alternate exercises by day, maybe you can do arms on Monday and Thursday, legs on Tuesday and Friday, Wed rest?. Try to also push yourself with the amount of weight that you use. Depending on the amount of reps you do you should use a % of the max weight that you can lift. For example if you lift a maximum weight of 10 kg of bench press then you should do your reps with 60% of that: 6 kg.

Good luck!! and don't worry about other people, you can do this for you!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladies do you mind if i join you? im currently waiting to start clomid no idea when will happen as af seems to of gone awol again so has ov:shrug: been told to take clomid cd 3-7 and then scan on day 10

best of luck!! when was AF due? why did your doctor prescribed clomid?
:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wana b a mom said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies do you mind if i join you? im currently waiting to start clomid no idea when will happen as af seems to of gone awol again so has ov:shrug: been told to take clomid cd 3-7 and then scan on day 10
> 
> best of luck!! when was AF due? why did your doctor prescribed clomid?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

i have pcos very irregular cycles before the metformin i was on my cycles were up to 100 days + they taperd to 35 days but now shes taken me off it as she didnt think it was working she wanted ov to be sooner then day 21-23 so took me off the metformin and has put me on clomid for next cycle BUT my cycle this month isnt co-operating at all and not sure when or if i will ov :shrug:


----------



## wana b a mom

WhisperOfHope said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies do you mind if i join you? im currently waiting to start clomid no idea when will happen as af seems to of gone awol again so has ov:shrug: been told to take clomid cd 3-7 and then scan on day 10
> 
> best of luck!! when was AF due? why did your doctor prescribed clomid?
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i have pcos very irregular cycles before the metformin i was on my cycles were up to 100 days + they taperd to 35 days but now shes taken me off it as she didnt think it was working she wanted ov to be sooner then day 21-23 so took me off the metformin and has put me on clomid for next cycle BUT my cycle this month isnt co-operating at all and not sure when or if i will ov :shrug:Click to expand...

I don't have PCOS but my OV is later than what my OBG wanted it to be also... I wonder what causes it..... :shrug:
Well, "try" (I know it is not easy) not to stress... AF will show up sooner than later!!! 
good luck!


----------



## haj624

Mandie831 said:


> @jme84, no not yet, my doctor wanted to wait until after I have had my scan, which is tomorrow, and if it does indeed show cysts then she will put me on it.
> 
> I have also heard that metformin can be super helpful. I have normal blood sugar levels, but pretty sure I am insulin resistant, which would be where the metformin came in.
> 
> I have heard that you can have PCOS without cysts though? Dont know how true that is, but will be something to ask my DR about tomorrow.
> 
> Just have to wait and see what the scan shows tomorrow. :)
> 
> @haj624
> 
> My doctor told me that home tests are a good way of checking if you are ovulating, she never mentioned any issues with PCOS and inaccurate test results.
> I have an ovulation scope as well as some home tests, and my doctor told me that the OV scopes are pretty handy and accurate.
> I paid about $45NZD for mine and its a pretty nifty thing.
> You just put a bit of saliva on the glass lense, elt it dry, and then look at it through the microscope and the patter can determine if you are ovulating, not ovulating, or in a transition period between the two.
> Only key thing with those it you have to do it before you eat or anything, so when you get up in the morning.
> 
> Also hopeful42nd brought up a good point about the lining. My doctor is having my lining checked out tomorrow to see if it is thin, because apparently that can be quite the problem. If you doctor has not checked yours I would ask about it, my doctor seemed to think it was really important.
> 
> Sorry about the long message! :D

what exactly is the machine that you use??


----------



## haj624

question ladies...does anyone ever get what would feel like mild ovulation pains when youre taking clomid?


----------



## kel21

haj624 said:


> question ladies...does anyone ever get what would feel like mild ovulation pains when youre taking clomid?

I did. Like cd 9 or 10.


----------



## haj624

kel21 said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> question ladies...does anyone ever get what would feel like mild ovulation pains when youre taking clomid?
> 
> I did. Like cd 9 or 10.Click to expand...

ive been getting them like yesterday and the day before cd 5 & 6


----------



## corgankidd

haj624 said:


> question ladies...does anyone ever get what would feel like mild ovulation pains when youre taking clomid?

Yes I got some mild ovulation cramps for 2 days when I took my clomid for the first time this month.

I have a question, today I noticed a little bit of spotting, just a little pinkish/brown when i wiped, and my back hurts and kinda feels like af is coming. I am only 9dpo though. I was wondering have any of you had clomid shorten your luteal phase that much?? I usually have 14-15 day LP. I tested today and it was negative but I am worried now that clomid might do more harm than good if this is my af. Also, I never spotted before a period before so does clomid make you spot as well?


----------



## CAValleygirl

corgankidd said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> question ladies...does anyone ever get what would feel like mild ovulation pains when youre taking clomid?
> 
> Yes I got some mild ovulation cramps for 2 days when I took my clomid for the first time this month.
> 
> I have a question, today I noticed a little bit of spotting, just a little pinkish/brown when i wiped, and my back hurts and kinda feels like af is coming. I am only 9dpo though. I was wondering have any of you had clomid shorten your luteal phase that much?? I usually have 14-15 day LP. I tested today and it was negative but I am worried now that clomid might do more harm than good if this is my af. Also, I never spotted before a period before so does clomid make you spot as well?Click to expand...

Could be implantation? Wait a couple more days and test again?


----------



## Mandie831

[/QUOTE]

what exactly is the machine that you use??[/QUOTE]


I assume you are talking about my ovulation scope.

I have an OvuVue Scope, cost me $45 off the following site

https://secure.zeald.com/baby4u/results.html?q=MICROSCOPE

You can get them off Amazon and probably lots of other places. The MaybeBaby microscope is the most popular one, but I went with OvuVue because it was half the price but the magnification is the same, so it works just as good.

Hope that is helpful :) I really recommend one to anyone who is trying to track their ovulation.


On another note I went and had my ultrasound today and I do indeed have cysts, but my ovaries are not enlarged, and everything else looks good. Just waiting to hear from the doctor about metformin and etc. 

In the mean time I am just holding steady to walking on the treadmill. Just to get some opinions do you think walking 3km (2miles) on the treadmill a day at 4.5-5kph is enough to lose weight along with a daily calorie intake of 1600 or less? Or do I need to amp it up :D 

Thanks


----------



## corgankidd

Yeah I will keep testing unless this turns into a true af. I was just wondering is clomid shortens luteal phases?


----------



## kel21

what exactly is the machine that you use??[/QUOTE]


I assume you are talking about my ovulation scope.

I have an OvuVue Scope, cost me $45 off the following site

https://secure.zeald.com/baby4u/results.html?q=MICROSCOPE

You can get them off Amazon and probably lots of other places. The MaybeBaby microscope is the most popular one, but I went with OvuVue because it was half the price but the magnification is the same, so it works just as good.

Hope that is helpful :) I really recommend one to anyone who is trying to track their ovulation.


On another note I went and had my ultrasound today and I do indeed have cysts, but my ovaries are not enlarged, and everything else looks good. Just waiting to hear from the doctor about metformin and etc. 

In the mean time I am just holding steady to walking on the treadmill. Just to get some opinions do you think walking 3km (2miles) on the treadmill a day at 4.5-5kph is enough to lose weight along with a daily calorie intake of 1600 or less? Or do I need to amp it up :D 

Thanks[/QUOTE]

To burn the most fat you need to vary it. 2 mins fast, 2 mins slow. That is what my trainer told me!


----------



## corgankidd

so it appears this is af! I can't believe my lp was only 9 days!! Not sure if i want to continue clomid now


----------



## mommyofjeff12

Okay, ladies I have a quick question and I know this is probably stupid to ask but if I took clomid from CD 5-9, does anyone know on average when a woman is likely to ovulate?? I am asking because I can't start it this month because when I actually get it, it will already be CD 8, and next month I was kind estimating around when I might ovulate after I take the clomid, based on when I THINK my next cycle will, start it ends up being on the weekend that we are going to Great Wolf Lodge and my husband decides to bring his little brother along, so what am I suppose to do about that?? I have already had to wait long enough I don't want to have to wait until April to start it, any advice ladies?? I don't know what to do :(


----------



## momwannabe81

It should make u O on cd 14 but every one is different so it can differ, my first cycle on 50 mg same days as u i Oed on cd 13 and this cycle on 100 mg i Oed on cd 15 but some haven't Oed until later like cd 17-21. So it can be different, I'm like a book type cycle and O on my own but they are giving it to me to boost my eggs since have never been pregnant even when trying in the past (long story) but it just depends on our bodies


----------



## ckylesworld

I was on clomid 50mg 5-9 and today is my cd14 and no O yet. I had a follicle check on cd 12 and she told me to BD cd13 15 and 17. So I keep doing bbt and opk everyday.


----------



## mommyofjeff12

corgankidd said:


> so it appears this is af! I can't believe my lp was only 9 days!! Not sure if i want to continue clomid now

So sorry that this happened, I wouldn't give up on the clomid yet and try to stay strong, good luck hun :)


----------



## mommyofjeff12

momwannabe81 said:


> It should make u O on cd 14 but every one is different so it can differ, my first cycle on 50 mg same days as u i Oed on cd 13 and this cycle on 100 mg i Oed on cd 15 but some haven't Oed until later like cd 17-21. So it can be different, I'm like a book type cycle and O on my own but they are giving it to me to boost my eggs since have never been pregnant even when trying in the past (long story) but it just depends on our bodies


It would be great if it made me O earlier because I really don't want to miss it because of the vacation and waste a perfectly good round of clomid (especially when I'll have to pay for it every time) so let's just hope that I don't have to do it more than once or twice ;) Good luck this cycle hun and thanks for the reply


----------



## mommyofjeff12

ckylesworld said:


> I was on clomid 50mg 5-9 and today is my cd14 and no O yet. I had a follicle check on cd 12 and she told me to BD cd13 15 and 17. So I keep doing bbt and opk everyday.


Thanks for the reply and good luck with this cycle and hopefully you get a nice positive on that pregnancy test ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

corgankidd said:


> so it appears this is af! I can't believe my lp was only 9 days!! Not sure if i want to continue clomid now

my friend who was on clomid had that same problembut took ermmvitamin b12 or6 not sure what one i can findout and her lp sorted itselfout


----------



## beaniebaby01

Yes, I'm on cycle 3 and this cycle and #2 I felt it on both. Also, extremely sore bbs. I think it may be a side effect of taking clomid.


----------



## jme84

I get the really sore boobs too.


----------



## ckylesworld

Im on cd14 after clomid 5-9 and an on estrogen starting cd12 to thicken up lining. Hopefuly I will O soon but today I feel very bloated. Is this normal?


----------



## multibabyz4me

I am on clomid yet again. I was on some other fertility drugs like Bravelle and Menapur etc. I did an IUI... Nothing worked. So I am on clomid and I have endometriosis and polycystic ovaries. This has been the worst experience of my life. I am trying to time my ovulation but I feel nothing. I am not even sure how to calculate since my Cycles are so irregular. I started charting online at my monthly cycles since I actually have gotten my period the last two months without having to take any progesterone or anything like that. So it says that my average cycle length is 36 days. My OB put me on clomid for cycle days 5-9. So I am on like CD 12. The Ovulation calendar says I should start having sex on like CD 16. I don't even know if that sounds right or not. I am cramping a little not much but I also have constipation issues which I just naturally assume thats what it is. Has anyone used the fertility monitors? I have been reading on various sites where people suggested also taking Geritol tonic which I have been faithfully taking everyday for at least almost a month now as well as I am still taking prenatal vitamins. I have also tried taking mucinex which I read helps with the cervical mucus. I just happen to be sick with a cold so that came in handy anyhow. I know that clomid sometimes can dry you out. I have been very dry at times and other times I have been very lubricated down there. I am trying to check the consistency of my discharge but I have yet to see any on the lining of my underwear only when I wipe after using the restroom. Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated.....


----------



## multibabyz4me

I am bloated also, and was wondering the same thing. Its like I swallowed a watermelon over night or something....


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

I *think* I'm in the 2ww!!

Got what I think is a (+) OPK yesterday (never had one so not entirely sure) and a pretty good temperature spike today.

This is my first official TWW bc I've I only ovulated once since starting TTC in Sept and it was unexpectedly on CD48. Already nervous!


----------



## wantababy1

BabyBumpAhead said:


> I *think* I'm in the 2ww!!
> 
> Got what I think is a (+) OPK yesterday (never had one so not entirely sure) and a pretty good temperature spike today.
> 
> This is my first official TWW bc I've I only ovulated once since starting TTC in Sept and it was unexpectedly on CD48. Already nervous!

I'm also waiting for af to show or a bfp...U know which one I want most...lol I am 4 dpo and already I am so nervous hoping it works out for me from my first round of clomid... So good luck to the both of us!!!! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wana b a mom

corgankidd said:


> so it appears this is af! I can't believe my lp was only 9 days!! Not sure if i want to continue clomid now

In some cases it is supposed to make LP longer in others shorter.. but AF so soon seems wrong... you said you started spotting on CD9 right?, which days did you take clomid? I would call my doctor and ask... this was your first cycle right? are they monitoring you? (scans or blood tests)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

multibabyz4me said:


> I am on clomid yet again. I was on some other fertility drugs like Bravelle and Menapur etc. I did an IUI... Nothing worked. So I am on clomid and I have endometriosis and polycystic ovaries. This has been the worst experience of my life. I am trying to time my ovulation but I feel nothing. I am not even sure how to calculate since my Cycles are so irregular. I started charting online at my monthly cycles since I actually have gotten my period the last two months without having to take any progesterone or anything like that. So it says that my average cycle length is 36 days. My OB put me on clomid for cycle days 5-9. So I am on like CD 12. The Ovulation calendar says I should start having sex on like CD 16. I don't even know if that sounds right or not. I am cramping a little not much but I also have constipation issues which I just naturally assume thats what it is. Has anyone used the fertility monitors? I have been reading on various sites where people suggested also taking Geritol tonic which I have been faithfully taking everyday for at least almost a month now as well as I am still taking prenatal vitamins. I have also tried taking mucinex which I read helps with the cervical mucus. I just happen to be sick with a cold so that came in handy anyhow. I know that clomid sometimes can dry you out. I have been very dry at times and other times I have been very lubricated down there. I am trying to check the consistency of my discharge but I have yet to see any on the lining of my underwear only when I wipe after using the restroom. Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated.....

I wouldn't wait till CD 16 to start. It can't hurt to BD every other day until you get pos opk or blood surge, then swap to every day. As for dryness preseed does wonders :)


----------



## corgankidd

wana b a mom said:


> corgankidd said:
> 
> 
> so it appears this is af! I can't believe my lp was only 9 days!! Not sure if i want to continue clomid now
> 
> In some cases it is supposed to make LP longer in others shorter.. but AF so soon seems wrong... you said you started spotting on CD9 right?, which days did you take clomid? I would call my doctor and ask... this was your first cycle right? are they monitoring you? (scans or blood tests)Click to expand...

I actually fully started af 9dpo. I take it 3-7 and I am not being monitored at all. I'm now on day 2 of af so I need to make my mind up quick if I should take it again. Dr says its fine, my body just might be adjusting, but I would hate for this to happen again.


----------



## ckylesworld

What dpo or cd are u supposto have blood work done to check if u o'ed or not after taking clomid?


----------



## corgankidd

They don't do any bloodwork at all. I o'ed on my own before clomid but since it has taken so long to get pg my Dr decided to put me on it to see if maybe my eggs just needed a little beefing up. I'm thinking about trying to find another doc though because I am really scared this clomid could be doing something bad, like thinning my lining or something.


----------



## haj624

corgankidd said:


> They don't do any bloodwork at all. I o'ed on my own before clomid but since it has taken so long to get pg my Dr decided to put me on it to see if maybe my eggs just needed a little beefing up. I'm thinking about trying to find another doc though because I am really scared this clomid could be doing something bad, like thinning my lining or something.

On my first cycle of clomid i was 6 days late, and my doctor said the same thing. I'm on my 5th cycle now and my periods were back to normal after the first month


----------



## momwannabe81

ckylesworld said:


> What dpo or cd are u supposto have blood work done to check if u o'ed or not after taking clomid?

They can do a cd 21/ 7 dpo progesterone blood test to confirm Ovulation


----------



## ckylesworld

momwannabe81 said:


> ckylesworld said:
> 
> 
> What dpo or cd are u supposto have blood work done to check if u o'ed or not after taking clomid?
> 
> They can do a cd 21/ 7 dpo progesterone blood test to confirm OvulationClick to expand...

Thats what I was thinking but what if you dont O until cd 19 or so? Im on cd 14 and no O yet. I have taken a million opk's with no clear positives but today I am feeling really bloated and a nagging pain in my ovary area all over not one side or the other. Its like I cant stand my pants to be pushing in on that area. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## wana b a mom

corgankidd said:


> They don't do any bloodwork at all. I o'ed on my own before clomid but since it has taken so long to get pg my Dr decided to put me on it to see if maybe my eggs just needed a little beefing up. I'm thinking about trying to find another doc though because I am really scared this clomid could be doing something bad, like thinning my lining or something.

it doesn't make sense that you started AF 2 days after you finished taking clomid... something doesn't sound right. I haven't heard/read of anybody going through that. I guess if your doctor tell you "it's ok" it should be ok, but I always say: trust your gut feeling. Maybe you should call someone else. :shrug:
Sorry I cannot help you much :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## corgankidd

wana b a mom said:


> corgankidd said:
> 
> 
> They don't do any bloodwork at all. I o'ed on my own before clomid but since it has taken so long to get pg my Dr decided to put me on it to see if maybe my eggs just needed a little beefing up. I'm thinking about trying to find another doc though because I am really scared this clomid could be doing something bad, like thinning my lining or something.
> 
> it doesn't make sense that you started AF 2 days after you finished taking clomid... something doesn't sound right. I haven't heard/read of anybody going through that. I guess if your doctor tell you "it's ok" it should be ok, but I always say: trust your gut feeling. Maybe you should call someone else. :shrug:
> Sorry I cannot help you much :nope:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

No, I wasn't cd9, I was 9 days past ovulation, so I was cd22


----------



## wana b a mom

corgankidd said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corgankidd said:
> 
> 
> They don't do any bloodwork at all. I o'ed on my own before clomid but since it has taken so long to get pg my Dr decided to put me on it to see if maybe my eggs just needed a little beefing up. I'm thinking about trying to find another doc though because I am really scared this clomid could be doing something bad, like thinning my lining or something.
> 
> it doesn't make sense that you started AF 2 days after you finished taking clomid... something doesn't sound right. I haven't heard/read of anybody going through that. I guess if your doctor tell you "it's ok" it should be ok, but I always say: trust your gut feeling. Maybe you should call someone else. :shrug:
> Sorry I cannot help you much :nope:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, I wasn't cd9, I was 9 days past ovulation, so I was cd22Click to expand...

Oh!!!! I see, that makes much more sense. How long were your periods before clomid?


----------



## corgankidd

usually about 28 days, but my lp was always 14+ days! Its just kinda scary and I don't know what to make of it. I think I will try one more cycle though and then throw in the towel if it doesn't work or if it shortens my cycle so drastically again.


----------



## multibabyz4me

Ok I am cramping really bad could this be a sign that I am ovulating??? I am breaking down and headed to CVS right now for an OPK...


----------



## jme84

ckylesworld said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ckylesworld said:
> 
> 
> What dpo or cd are u supposto have blood work done to check if u o'ed or not after taking clomid?
> 
> They can do a cd 21/ 7 dpo progesterone blood test to confirm OvulationClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what I was thinking but what if you dont O until cd 19 or so? Im on cd 14 and no O yet. I have taken a million opk's with no clear positives but today I am feeling really bloated and a nagging pain in my ovary area all over not one side or the other. Its like I cant stand my pants to be pushing in on that area. Has anyone else had this?Click to expand...

If you should technically have progesterone done 7 dpo. My doctor doesn't think it matters what dpo it is he just wants it done cd 21 -23. I am starting to think he is a little nuts.


----------



## mommyofjeff12

I have also heard about women taking either vitamin B12 or B6 to lengthen and straighten out their LP :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mommyofjeff12 said:


> I have also heard about women taking either vitamin B12 or B6 to lengthen and straighten out their LP :)

I hear it's a combination of the B vitamins as they work together and only taking one it won't absorb properly. Also I've seen some info that women who take too high a dose of b-complex actually can shorten their leutal phase although that doesn't seem to be the norm. For lining it can help, so can red raspberry leaf tea or capsule.

Beware as well as there can be side effects with B6

Vitamin B6:Numbness in hands and/or feet (from high intake ofpyridoxine, not pyridoxal-5-phosphate), depression,suicidal tendencies, severe fatigue, low blood sugar,mood swings, migraine-headaches, heart palpitations,hyperthyroid, hypothyroid (long-term supplementation),spinal / nerve degeneration (all forms of Vitamin B6),muscle spasms / cramps, osteoporosis, arthritis,higher blood pressure (short-term supplementation),lower blood pressure (long-term supplementation),abnormally high phosphorus-sodium ratio (low pH),abnormally high magnesium-calcium ratio, severecalcium deficiency, severe manganese deficiency,PMS, decreased estrogen, decreased prolactin,restlessness, increased dream activity, insomnia.


----------



## corgankidd

Thanks for the info. I am actually already taking a vitamin b complex and red raspberry leaf. I'm hoping it was just a fluke and it will work itself out


----------



## wantababy1

So I am 5dpo and since 2dpo I have been having cramping on both sides and then it would switch from right to left and so on... I don't know what is going on here... I am very gassy and urinating like crazy!!! Every morning at 5 a.m I wake up on the dot to go to pee... I even tried to lessen my fluid intake but it didn't work. It's crazy because it really reminds me of being pregnant! I know it didn't happen this fast I am only 5dpo! Has anyone else had these symptoms around the same time?


----------



## xxmrsmurphyxx

hey all,

I got my hopsital appointment to start provera and clomid on the 12th March, after waiting 6 months im sooo excited but im wondering... when you all first started it did u have like an initial consultation and more tests or did they put u straight on it?

Thanks

x


----------



## jme84

wantababy1 said:


> So I am 5dpo and since 2dpo I have been having cramping on both sides and then it would switch from right to left and so on... I don't know what is going on here... I am very gassy and urinating like crazy!!! Every morning at 5 a.m I wake up on the dot to go to pee... I even tried to lessen my fluid intake but it didn't work. It's crazy because it really reminds me of being pregnant! I know it didn't happen this fast I am only 5dpo! Has anyone else had these symptoms around the same time?

I have been having the wierd cramping thing since about 2dpo but it is getting worse. Frequent urination started yesterday 8 dpo and I started getting dizzy and had brown cm yesterday. Hope these are good signs for us both.


----------



## wantababy1

jme84 said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> So I am 5dpo and since 2dpo I have been having cramping on both sides and then it would switch from right to left and so on... I don't know what is going on here... I am very gassy and urinating like crazy!!! Every morning at 5 a.m I wake up on the dot to go to pee... I even tried to lessen my fluid intake but it didn't work. It's crazy because it really reminds me of being pregnant! I know it didn't happen this fast I am only 5dpo! Has anyone else had these symptoms around the same time?
> 
> I have been having the wierd cramping thing since about 2dpo but it is getting worse. Frequent urination started yesterday 8 dpo and I started getting dizzy and had brown cm yesterday. Hope these are good signs for us both.Click to expand...

Omg, what is going on with us..lol. I started getting dizzy around 3 dpo and maybe they are good signs for us because I have been doing a lot of googling on the symptoms and they all point to pregnancy... I'm not going to get my hopes up because I don't want to be disappointed but I am going to pray on it and ask god to give us all :bfp: so good luck to you and lots and lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wantababy1

xxmrsmurphyxx said:


> hey all,
> 
> I got my hopsital appointment to start provera and clomid on the 12th March, after waiting 6 months im sooo excited but im wondering... when you all first started it did u have like an initial consultation and more tests or did they put u straight on it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> x

I had an appt with my doctor on Dec 12th and she said that she wanted to try me on clomid so she ordered blood tests to check my hormone levels but I had to wait until the 22nd of Dec to get them done because she said if I did it any sooner than that date then my levels wouldn't come out right so she made me another appt for Jan 9th to go over my results and get my prescription for clomid. On jan 9th I found out I wasn't ovulating at all and she gave me the clomid to start on cd 5-9 at 50 mg 1 tablet a day. I had to wait for af to show to start them so af arrived on an 23rd and I started them on the 27th - 31st and here I am now 5 dpo and waiting to do a pregnancy test. It was a stressful journey but it's all worth it... I hope I helped you out in good detail and good luck to u.... :flower:


----------



## momwannabe81

i had an odd dream. Not baby but family and I with dogs had to get a room into a hotel to get away from a tornado. Was so realistic.......Also yesterday i had pink cm but i think that was due to dtd, I'm hoping it was cause my uterus is ready for that baby to implant


----------



## wantababy1

I can't get my TTC ticker to work in my signature..lol. Could any of you ladies help me??? Lol


----------



## wantababy1

wantababy1 said:


> I can't get my TTC ticker to work in my signature..lol. Could any of you ladies help me??? Lol

Got it..lol


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hopeful42nd said:


> multibabyz4me said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to check the consistency of my discharge but I have yet to see any on the lining of my underwear only when I wipe after using the restroom. Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated.....
> 
> I wouldn't wait till CD 16 to start. It can't hurt to BD every other day until you get pos opk or blood surge, then swap to every day. As for dryness preseed does wonders :)Click to expand...

I second the Preseed. I'm a fan.



corgankidd said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corgankidd said:
> 
> 
> so it appears this is af! I can't believe my lp was only 9 days!! Not sure if i want to continue clomid now
> 
> In some cases it is supposed to make LP longer in others shorter.. but AF so soon seems wrong... you said you started spotting on CD9 right?, which days did you take clomid? I would call my doctor and ask... this was your first cycle right? are they monitoring you? (scans or blood tests)Click to expand...
> 
> I actually fully started af 9dpo. I take it 3-7 and I am not being monitored at all. I'm now on day 2 of af so I need to make my mind up quick if I should take it again. Dr says its fine, my body just might be adjusting, but I would hate for this to happen again.Click to expand...

My doctor has me on Progesterone from 3 dpo until 12 dpo. That might help lengthen it?



ckylesworld said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ckylesworld said:
> 
> 
> What dpo or cd are u supposto have blood work done to check if u o'ed or not after taking clomid?
> 
> They can do a cd 21/ 7 dpo progesterone blood test to confirm OvulationClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what I was thinking but what if you dont O until cd 19 or so? Im on cd 14 and no O yet. I have taken a million opk's with no clear positives but today I am feeling really bloated and a nagging pain in my ovary area all over not one side or the other. Its like I cant stand my pants to be pushing in on that area. Has anyone else had this?Click to expand...

I didn't get a positive OPK w/Clomid until CD21. 



xxmrsmurphyxx said:


> hey all,
> 
> I got my hopsital appointment to start provera and clomid on the 12th March, after waiting 6 months im sooo excited but im wondering... when you all first started it did u have like an initial consultation and more tests or did they put u straight on it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> x

She did an ultrasound to make sure that I didn't have cysts and ran some blood tests to make sure I didn't have anything else going on.


----------



## multibabyz4me

Ok I still can't tell if I am ovulating. I did an OPK but I did the CVS brand and these lines are too confusing. I think I am going to go get the ClearBlue with the happy face because this is too much with these darn lines. I have been cramping on my left side which I can't tell if that means I have started to ovulate or if its the end of my ovulation. I still haven't seen any cervical mucus really. I check and its still watery like antibacterial soap.


----------



## ckylesworld

Got a positive Opk today cd15!


----------



## wantababy1

ckylesworld said:


> Got a positive Opk today cd15!

Yay!!! Go :sex:!!! Hurry..:haha:. Good luck to you and I hope this is our month!!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies,
I'm new to bnb and I'm glad to have joined. I'm currently on clomid 100mg for days 2-6. The first cycle of 50mg didn't work for me. I'm also trying to monitor my ovulation using the one step ovulation sticks. On CD17 today and for the pSt 2 days there's a faint line but not positive. I'm currently confused if I've missed my ovulation or if it's yet to come. :nope:


----------



## momwannabe81

When did u start testing? A positive will have the line as dark or darker then the control line.


----------



## Flowermal

Ibe been testing since CD8 and no lines at all till CD15 when the first faint line appeared. It has stayed this way since.


----------



## momwannabe81

Then u probably haven't Oed yet or possibly u missed ur surge(doubt it). I would recommend temping next cycle as it's the only way to confirm Ov but keep testing and when u see the line is as dark or darker then the control line then u got u a positive. Just keep bd every couple of days just to cover ur basis.


----------



## kel21

Flowermal said:


> Hello ladies,
> I'm new to bnb and I'm glad to have joined. I'm currently on clomid 100mg for days 2-6. The first cycle of 50mg didn't work for me. I'm also trying to monitor my ovulation using the one step ovulation sticks. On CD17 today and for the pSt 2 days there's a faint line but not positive. I'm currently confused if I've missed my ovulation or if it's yet to come. :nope:

Do you test twice a day? Before clomid I only tested once in the am, and always caught it. But a lot of the girls on here test twice a day, so I started doing that. I had a neg that am, but that pm I had a pos. And it was still pos the next am. So I would have missed the start if I hadn't done it twice!


----------



## Flowermal

Hi Kel21, 
Yup I've heard that it's preferable to test twice so I have one test done around 2pm and another around 6pm. Haven't been doing any morning tests so far.. Think I shld hv one done in the morning instead? Thanks for your help :):)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I would space the tests out as far apart as you can, you could be missing it when sleeping overnight or in the morning. Some gals have a very short surge. Also some never gettca true positive according to test standards mine got dark, but never darker than the control line, just how they works for me.


----------



## Kasal

dont be naive like me, the chances of having twins really is very high on chlomid!!


----------



## Flowermal

Hopeful42nd said:


> I would space the tests out as far apart as you can, you could be missing it when sleeping overnight or in the morning. Some gals have a very short surge. Also some never gettca true positive according to test standards mine got dark, but never darker than the control line, just how they works for me.

Hi Hopeful42nd, 
I never knew the surge could last only a few hours. Thought it might last at least 24hrs. Did all ur ovulation tests end up not positive? Maybe I should also test in the mornings? What if mine never becomes darker than the control? Would that mean I'm not ovulating or that the tests are not picking it up? Sorry for the many questions. Really confused :nope:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Flowermal said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> I would space the tests out as far apart as you can, you could be missing it when sleeping overnight or in the morning. Some gals have a very short surge. Also some never gettca true positive according to test standards mine got dark, but never darker than the control line, just how they works for me.
> 
> Hi Hopeful42nd,
> I never knew the surge could last only a few hours. Thought it might last at least 24hrs. Did all ur ovulation tests end up not positive? Maybe I should also test in the mornings? What if mine never becomes darker than the control? Would that mean I'm not ovulating or that the tests are not picking it up? Sorry for the many questions. Really confused :nope:Click to expand...

Mine never got darker than the control, I had all but given up when I finally got one equally as dark as the control on CD21.

I was doing one in the AM and one in the afternoon each day. Keep testing - it will happen! :winkwink:


----------



## jme84

I have never had a line darker then control, just the same as control. Did get a smiley face on clear blue digital.


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks babybumpahead and jme84!
I'll continue testing till AF shows up.. As I've been trying to conceive for only 2 months now, still trying to figure out my ovulation.. Hope it happens soon.. Can get stressed out thinking if it'll happen


----------



## Flowermal

Oh and btw what would b a gd time to test in the morning?


----------



## ckylesworld

I got a smiley face yesterday on a clearblue digital Opk at 2pm and this morning my temp went up .4 degrees from normal. Yesterday was cd 15. 

When would my 1dpo be? Tomorrow?

I go for my annual on feb 22 so she said she will do blood work. I can hardly wait. I'm hoping for BFP!


----------



## momwannabe81

today


----------



## ckylesworld

I was just thinking that the Opk was pos at 2pm on sat. I may not O for 12-24 hours which would be Sunday.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

ckylesworld said:


> I was just thinking that the Opk was pos at 2pm on sat. I may not O for 12-24 hours which would be Sunday.

But your temp spiked today - so you have ovulated. Same thing w me this month - temp up the day after (+) OPK.


----------



## ckylesworld

When I tested yesterday the digital one said posative but when I ejected the stick it wasnt near as dark as test strip so out of curiosity I tested today at 2pm and another posative except this time its asdark or darker than test strip. So this time its fr sure. Im releived because since it was light yesterday I would have worried the whole time if it was a false posative.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Flowermal said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> I would space the tests out as far apart as you can, you could be missing it when sleeping overnight or in the morning. Some gals have a very short surge. Also some never gettca true positive according to test standards mine got dark, but never darker than the control line, just how they works for me.
> 
> Hi Hopeful42nd,
> I never knew the surge could last only a few hours. Thought it might last at least 24hrs. Did all ur ovulation tests end up not positive? Maybe I should also test in the mornings? What if mine never becomes darker than the control? Would that mean I'm not ovulating or that the tests are not picking it up? Sorry for the many questions. Really confused :nope:Click to expand...

Hi :)
Yeah, the tests are different for everyone. Mine never were as dark as the control but that was a positive for me. I O'd every month. I really don't like those tests much, I know they work for some and not others. There is the CB fertility monitor which is pricey but takes the guesswork out. Or maybe your doc would consider monitoring or cd 21 bloodwork.
You could try temping for confirming you ovulate too, but it won't help you catch the right time frame as its already too late by then.
My friend had to use 3 tests per day, neg morn pos aft neg by night. Goes to show you everyone is diff


----------



## Flowermal

Hopeful42nd said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> I would space the tests out as far apart as you can, you could be missing it when sleeping overnight or in the morning. Some gals have a very short surge. Also some never gettca true positive according to test standards mine got dark, but never darker than the control line, just how they works for me.
> 
> Hi Hopeful42nd,
> I never knew the surge could last only a few hours. Thought it might last at least 24hrs. Did all ur ovulation tests end up not positive? Maybe I should also test in the mornings? What if mine never becomes darker than the control? Would that mean I'm not ovulating or that the tests are not picking it up? Sorry for the many questions. Really confused :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :)
> Yeah, the tests are different for everyone. Mine never were as dark as the control but that was a positive for me. I O'd every month. I really don't like those tests much, I know they work for some and not others. There is the CB fertility monitor which is pricey but takes the guesswork out. Or maybe your doc would consider monitoring or cd 21 bloodwork.
> You could try temping for confirming you ovulate too, but it won't help you catch the right time frame as its already too late by then.
> My friend had to use 3 tests per day, neg morn pos aft neg by night. Goes to show you everyone is diffClick to expand...

Thanks for sharing.. Will try and monitor.. The last test I took the line has become fainter than previous days so not sure if the surge already came and gone.. Did the deeds on alternate days so hope I caught it if it came :):)


----------



## ckylesworld

BabyBumpAhead said:


> ckylesworld said:
> 
> 
> I was just thinking that the Opk was pos at 2pm on sat. I may not O for 12-24 hours which would be Sunday.
> 
> But your temp spiked today - so you have ovulated. Same thing w me this month - temp up the day after (+) OPK.Click to expand...

I temped today and it was back to what it was before. I only had one morning with it up. So I dont know. I go for blood work next week and we are bd'ing as much as possible :thumbup:


----------



## kel21

BFN so far! :nope: I hate the tww!!!


----------



## jme84

kel21 said:


> BFN so far! :nope: I hate the tww!!!

I also got BFN this morning. How do the rest of you get through the tww. I am driving myself crazy!


----------



## kel21

Same here! At one point I know for sure that I am, and then the next min I'm sure I am out! Then I have a symptom, then I'm sure it wasn't! :wacko::wacko::wacko:](*,) If I didn't have this site I would be driving my dh batty! :wacko: I am very greatful for all of the wonderful ladies on this site!! I just so hope I get a BFP this month cause I'm not sure I will survive another tww! When I'm not on clomid I don't stress the tww this bad!


----------



## jme84

I am doing the same thing oh my gosh must be prego and then think Af should start soon. I am feeling pressure this cycle my aunt and cousin that had been ttc for awhile with me are both due in Sept. I am so happy for them but just feel like I am being left behind. I am looking forward to next cycle with the FS helping me and hopefully monitoring me closer and doing more tests.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies can I join in? This is such a huge thread I've tried to read up but I think I will just start from here & get to know you as I go along. I'm on my 1st cycle of Clomid, taking it days 2-6 I'm on day 5 today. 
My Dr advised us not to use OPK's but I really want to because if I don't know when I Ov'd how will I know if AF is late?!
If any of you use opk's what day do you start testing? 
I normally use CB digital & have 9 tests left over from last month
Good luck eveyone x


----------



## multibabyz4me

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> multibabyz4me said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to check the consistency of my discharge but I have yet to see any on the lining of my underwear only when I wipe after using the restroom. Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated.....
> 
> I wouldn't wait till CD 16 to start. It can't hurt to BD every other day until you get pos opk or blood surge, then swap to every day. As for dryness preseed does wonders :)Click to expand...
> 
> I second the Preseed. I'm a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> corgankidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corgankidd said:
> 
> 
> so it appears this is af! I can't believe my lp was only 9 days!! Not sure if i want to continue clomid nowClick to expand...
> 
> In some cases it is supposed to make LP longer in others shorter.. but AF so soon seems wrong... you said you started spotting on CD9 right?, which days did you take clomid? I would call my doctor and ask... this was your first cycle right? are they monitoring you? (scans or blood tests)Click to expand...
> 
> I actually fully started af 9dpo. I take it 3-7 and I am not being monitored at all. I'm now on day 2 of af so I need to make my mind up quick if I should take it again. Dr says its fine, my body just might be adjusting, but I would hate for this to happen again.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor has me on Progesterone from 3 dpo until 12 dpo. That might help lengthen it?
> 
> 
> 
> ckylesworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ckylesworld said:
> 
> 
> What dpo or cd are u supposto have blood work done to check if u o'ed or not after taking clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> They can do a cd 21/ 7 dpo progesterone blood test to confirm OvulationClick to expand...
> 
> Thats what I was thinking but what if you dont O until cd 19 or so? Im on cd 14 and no O yet. I have taken a million opk's with no clear positives but today I am feeling really bloated and a nagging pain in my ovary area all over not one side or the other. Its like I cant stand my pants to be pushing in on that area. Has anyone else had this?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get a positive OPK w/Clomid until CD21.
> 
> 
> 
> xxmrsmurphyxx said:
> 
> 
> hey all,
> 
> I got my hopsital appointment to start provera and clomid on the 12th March, after waiting 6 months im sooo excited but im wondering... when you all first started it did u have like an initial consultation and more tests or did they put u straight on it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> She did an ultrasound to make sure that I didn't have cysts and ran some blood tests to make sure I didn't have anything else going on.Click to expand...

******
Ok Dumb Question but what is Preseed?


----------



## kel21

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi ladies can I join in? This is such a huge thread I've tried to read up but I think I will just start from here & get to know you as I go along. I'm on my 1st cycle of Clomid, taking it days 2-6 I'm on day 5 today.
> My Dr advised us not to use OPK's but I really want to because if I don't know when I Ov'd how will I know if AF is late?!
> If any of you use opk's what day do you start testing?
> I normally use CB digital & have 9 tests left over from last month
> Good luck eveyone x

I started on cd 9, only because pre-clomid I had a pos on cd 10. Didn't get a pos until cd 12 &13. But didn't get ov pains until cd 15.


----------



## kel21

Pre seed is a lubricant that is sperm friendly!


----------



## wantababy1

So I got a faint :bfp: at 7dpo..!!! Im not going to get my hopes up yet because I have to see it darker... My fingers are crossed!!! Apart of me wants to :happydance: but the other part says slow down and wait it out..lol


----------



## kel21

wantababy1 said:


> So I got a faint :bfp: at 7dpo..!!! Im not going to get my hopes up yet because I have to see it darker... My fingers are crossed!!! Apart of me wants to :happydance: but the other part says slow down and wait it out..lol

:happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## ckylesworld

wantababy1 said:


> So I got a faint :bfp: at 7dpo..!!! Im not going to get my hopes up yet because I have to see it darker... My fingers are crossed!!! Apart of me wants to :happydance: but the other part says slow down and wait it out..lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Yay good luck!!


----------



## multibabyz4me

How do you guys feel when you are ovulating. I have the worst tension headaches when I assume I am ovulating. I still am not seeing any cervical mucus or discharge, and my temperature has been constant there was no dips or spikes. Ugh I hate this. Today is CD 16. I tracked my last two periods and the calendar calculated my average Cycle length as 36 days. I am just confused out my mind and about ready to give up....


----------



## wantababy1

Hopefully I get a brighter pos ladies. I am going to wait til Friday to test again. I will keep u ladies posted


----------



## Smh..Ahh

Me and my fiance have been together for almost 4 yrs. we had a mc last yr :cry: 
my hubby wants to try again, ever since my mc i dont ovulate. im put on clomid tomorrow i will start my first try 100mg 3-7 this is the first time in 4months i ovulate. im young. im 20 and my fiance is 24. what are my chances of having multiples if my mom has a set of fraternal twins and my aunt has 2 sets and my moms aunt has 4sets? of course they had theirs all naturally with no fertility drugs. since im young will the clomid work well??
Thank you for you answers? 
im hoping i only have to go through once cycle of clomid and it will work :cry:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

7dpo for a bfp? That's crazy early!!! Congrats :)


----------



## wantababy1

Hopeful42nd said:


> 7dpo for a bfp? That's crazy early!!! Congrats :)

It really is..lol. That's the same thing I said. It's a faint line though but it is visible... I'm hoping to see it darken...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

wanybaby1 - did you :test: again?

Smh...Ahh - as for twins there is no dead set answer to that. Sounds like you already have the chance of twins in your family but I know in a lot of cases it skips a generation.(my grandmother was a twin, none of her kids had twins but my cousin had twins, for example)
It also matters what your heritage is, as black people and natives are more likely to have twins than caucasians appareny.
Another thing is if you are hyperstimulated enough to create more than one egg, more eggs will increase your chances. They say that with a stimulated IUI cycle with multiple follicles the chance is about 30%.
In regards to clomid the chance of twins is usually only increased by 4-6% max.
Hope I've helped :)


----------



## Smh..Ahh

i just started my first round of clomid today 100mg days 3-7. is it supposed to dissolve really fast and chalky. it numbed my tongue and taste nasty lol


----------



## kel21

Happy valentines ladies! Fxd for me that fmu tomorrow will make more obvious what is very very very faint today![-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Kel21 - you too? Woo hoo. Luck!!!

Yeah clomid tasted nasty for me too, the key is to swallow it as fast as you can without swooshing around liquid with it. It's an art form :)


----------



## wantababy1

Hopeful42nd said:


> wanybaby1 - did you :test: again?
> 
> Smh...Ahh - as for twins there is no dead set answer to that. Sounds like you already have the chance of twins in your family but I know in a lot of cases it skips a generation.(my grandmother was a twin, none of her kids had twins but my cousin had twins, for example)
> It also matters what your heritage is, as black people and natives are more likely to have twins than caucasians appareny.
> Another thing is if you are hyperstimulated enough to create more than one egg, more eggs will increase your chances. They say that with a stimulated IUI cycle with multiple follicles the chance is about 30%.
> In regards to clomid the chance of twins is usually only increased by 4-6% max.
> Hope I've helped :)

No not yet. I want to hold off until Friday but I just might do another test tomorrow with fmu because then I will be 9 dpo and if it's not tremendously darker maybe it is a bit more clear than the first one. Fxd and hoping for a great outcome...


----------



## bumpjones

Hi All, I hope I have put this in the right place, I am sorry if not. I am on 50 mg of clomid and this is my 4th cycle (with a break after the first 3 cycles) I am currently on day 23 of a normal 26 day cycle and feeling very nervous and confused!! I have had lots of cramps and strange tummy feelings this month, feeling very tired and been grumpy, plus very hungry and disturbed sleep, with hot flushes. I am not sure whether to feel hopeful this month or whether my symptoms are just the clomid? As I had cramps with the other rounds of the drug, I am just so confused. This month I had follicle tracking which my consultant was very pleased with how things were, the follicles were a good size and the lining a good thickness, I am pretty certain I ovulated when he scheduled me to. I have had a blood test to see if I did ovulate, but too soon for results yet. The whole wait till when my AF is driving me mad, I keep reading stuff on the internet and going from being hopeful to thinking I am reading far too much into it all only to get disappointed. I do not know whether to just wait for my due day of AF or test now, so confused!! Help please! xx


----------



## jme84

Oh my gosh all these BFP is wonderful! I hope the rest of us follow soon. 
I hate the taste of clomid it makes me gag, really hate swallow 4 pills a day last month. I wonder if the FS will have me continue at that dose or what. Happy Valentines day gals!


----------



## True Beauty

I am on my 3rd round of Clomid. First two rounds I was on 50mg, cd 5-9. Have hot flashes all times while taking it. Other side affects were sore breast, tired, very mean( when I'm a sweetheart). I am on 100mg, cd 5-9 for third round and wanted to know has anyone have success there third round?


----------



## Chabby

Hi everyone,

This is my first post!

I'm almost 34, trying for first baby. Not had a period since coming off the pill 6 months ago, an ultrasound showed up PCOS but blood test didn't...

My specialist has given me 3 more months of trying as apparently I could be ovulating but just no period, then if I don't conceive I'm on clomid for 3 months. If that doesn't work, IVF...

I'm pretty sure I'm not ovulating- never had any hint of a second line on the OPKs, the Maybe Baby saliva thing has shown up nothing.

So I'm just finding comfort reading your posts about clomid and trying to figure out what I'm in for! 

what is 'bd'?
figured out oh' is other half. Luckily I do have one of those.

any other acronyms I should know about?!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Welcome Chabby!
Bd is :sex:
O is ovulation
AF is aunt flow
CP is cervical position
CM is cervical mucus
Etc, I can't think of em all right now. Just ask as you need to :)
It's surprising that after 6 months of no AF that your doc isn't doing something to get it started. Usually Provera would be prescribed to jump start your cycle. What he is referring to is the first O before you begin AF. But if no AF happens than you haven't O'd.
Clomid can make us ladies feel more extremes of things you normally go through in a cycle. It all depends how your body reacts to it. Either way I love it, thanks to clomid and IUI (intrauterine insemination) I've become pregnant twice now :)
Good luck.


----------



## Chabby

Thank you!

Thanks for the clarification on the bd-ing- that's not one I want to get mixed up!

I fully expect to be starting the clomid soon and in the meantime I've cut out caffeine and alcohol and am having acupuncture, just being as healthy as poss. 

Great to hear it worked for you!


----------



## kel21

bumpjones said:


> Hi All, I hope I have put this in the right place, I am sorry if not. I am on 50 mg of clomid and this is my 4th cycle (with a break after the first 3 cycles) I am currently on day 23 of a normal 26 day cycle and feeling very nervous and confused!! I have had lots of cramps and strange tummy feelings this month, feeling very tired and been grumpy, plus very hungry and disturbed sleep, with hot flushes. I am not sure whether to feel hopeful this month or whether my symptoms are just the clomid? As I had cramps with the other rounds of the drug, I am just so confused. This month I had follicle tracking which my consultant was very pleased with how things were, the follicles were a good size and the lining a good thickness, I am pretty certain I ovulated when he scheduled me to. I have had a blood test to see if I did ovulate, but too soon for results yet. The whole wait till when my AF is driving me mad, I keep reading stuff on the internet and going from being hopeful to thinking I am reading far too much into it all only to get disappointed. I do not know whether to just wait for my due day of AF or test now, so confused!! Help please! xx

When to test is an individual choice! Some of us like to test early, and others wait until they are late! Your symptoms sound good, but I could be the clomid, af or the best choice baby! That is what makes the tww so horrible! Gl, and let us know!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i just want my af to show now day 40 and no ov feel stuck in limbo have a prescripition for my clomid but cant use it till next cycle so so so irritatingi hate stupid cycles


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies could i please ask advise? imcd 40 no sign of ov or af im sheduald to take clomid next cycle but god knows when or if that will come. tried to get in with my doc but she cant see me until the 7th march il be cd 61 by then my hubbys just been reading up and thinks that i should take the clomid now as no ov or pregnancy so intheory it should beok?


----------



## honeycheeks

WhisperOfHope said:


> ladies could i please ask advise? imcd 40 no sign of ov or af im sheduald to take clomid next cycle but god knows when or if that will come. tried to get in with my doc but she cant see me until the 7th march il be cd 61 by then my hubbys just been reading up and thinks that i should take the clomid now as no ov or pregnancy so intheory it should beok?

if you havent had a cycle in a long time and you know for sure that your are not pregnant, then they day you start clomid will be considered as your ccd1. This is what my FS told me. When I first started clomid i dint have a cycle.


----------



## honeycheeks

Chabby said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post!
> 
> I'm almost 34, trying for first baby. Not had a period since coming off the pill 6 months ago, an ultrasound showed up PCOS but blood test didn't...
> 
> My specialist has given me 3 more months of trying as apparently I could be ovulating but just no period, then if I don't conceive I'm on clomid for 3 months. If that doesn't work, IVF...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not ovulating- never had any hint of a second line on the OPKs, the Maybe Baby saliva thing has shown up nothing.
> 
> So I'm just finding comfort reading your posts about clomid and trying to figure out what I'm in for!
> 
> what is 'bd'?
> figured out oh' is other half. Luckily I do have one of those.
> 
> any other acronyms I should know about?!

Welcome chabby, 
an ultrasound cannot confirm PCOS. it can only show ovarian cysts. But blood tests are required to confirm PCOS, which is a complex endocrine disorder and can cause anovulatory or irregular cycles.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

honeycheeks said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> ladies could i please ask advise? imcd 40 no sign of ov or af im sheduald to take clomid next cycle but god knows when or if that will come. tried to get in with my doc but she cant see me until the 7th march il be cd 61 by then my hubbys just been reading up and thinks that i should take the clomid now as no ov or pregnancy so intheory it should beok?
> 
> if you havent had a cycle in a long time and you know for sure that your are not pregnant, then they day you start clomid will be considered as your ccd1. This is what my FS told me. When I first started clomid i dint have a cycle.Click to expand...

im scared incase i get that ohhs thingy but in the same timei cant cope with another 60+ day cycle again with no help if i take the clomid they will see me for a scan day 10 :shrug::shrug:


----------



## honeycheeks

WhisperOfHope said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> ladies could i please ask advise? imcd 40 no sign of ov or af im sheduald to take clomid next cycle but god knows when or if that will come. tried to get in with my doc but she cant see me until the 7th march il be cd 61 by then my hubbys just been reading up and thinks that i should take the clomid now as no ov or pregnancy so intheory it should beok?
> 
> if you havent had a cycle in a long time and you know for sure that your are not pregnant, then they day you start clomid will be considered as your ccd1. This is what my FS told me. When I first started clomid i dint have a cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> im scared incase i get that ohhs thingy but in the same timei cant cope with another 60+ day cycle again with no help if i take the clomid they will see me for a scan day 10 :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

what dosage of clomid are you on. I am on 150mg Clomid for 5 cycles and never had OHSS. It helped me ovulate and have regular cycles.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

honeycheeks said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> ladies could i please ask advise? imcd 40 no sign of ov or af im sheduald to take clomid next cycle but god knows when or if that will come. tried to get in with my doc but she cant see me until the 7th march il be cd 61 by then my hubbys just been reading up and thinks that i should take the clomid now as no ov or pregnancy so intheory it should beok?
> 
> if you havent had a cycle in a long time and you know for sure that your are not pregnant, then they day you start clomid will be considered as your ccd1. This is what my FS told me. When I first started clomid i dint have a cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> im scared incase i get that ohhs thingy but in the same timei cant cope with another 60+ day cycle again with no help if i take the clomid they will see me for a scan day 10 :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> what dosage of clomid are you on. I am on 150mg Clomid for 5 cycles and never had OHSS. It helped me ovulate and have regular cycles.Click to expand...

only 50mg as my first go at it a friend justold me she cant see how it will work as clomid is ment for day 3-7:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

going to try ask them tomoz what i should do will try an emergency appointment just say ihave pains what i do the joys of long cycles


----------



## honeycheeks

WhisperOfHope said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> ladies could i please ask advise? imcd 40 no sign of ov or af im sheduald to take clomid next cycle but god knows when or if that will come. tried to get in with my doc but she cant see me until the 7th march il be cd 61 by then my hubbys just been reading up and thinks that i should take the clomid now as no ov or pregnancy so intheory it should beok?
> 
> if you havent had a cycle in a long time and you know for sure that your are not pregnant, then they day you start clomid will be considered as your ccd1. This is what my FS told me. When I first started clomid i dint have a cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> im scared incase i get that ohhs thingy but in the same timei cant cope with another 60+ day cycle again with no help if i take the clomid they will see me for a scan day 10 :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> what dosage of clomid are you on. I am on 150mg Clomid for 5 cycles and never had OHSS. It helped me ovulate and have regular cycles.Click to expand...
> 
> only 50mg as my first go at it a friend justold me she cant see how it will work as clomid is ment for day 3-7:shrug:Click to expand...

Since you havent had a cycle in a long time, you are probably not ovulating. Your hormones change before and after ovulation. So since you havent ovulated it means that your hormones are still like it is in the pre-ovulatory phase. So the day you start clomid will be cd1 for you. That is if you want to start Clomid now. 50mg is a safe dose to start with, so dont worry too much about it. you might want to start charting BBT if you are already doing it. It helps you to confirm if you have ovulated or not.


----------



## kel21

Well, I guess yesterday was just an evap. :nope: Still early, af not due till 19th.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

honeycheeks said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> ladies could i please ask advise? imcd 40 no sign of ov or af im sheduald to take clomid next cycle but god knows when or if that will come. tried to get in with my doc but she cant see me until the 7th march il be cd 61 by then my hubbys just been reading up and thinks that i should take the clomid now as no ov or pregnancy so intheory it should beok?
> 
> if you havent had a cycle in a long time and you know for sure that your are not pregnant, then they day you start clomid will be considered as your ccd1. This is what my FS told me. When I first started clomid i dint have a cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> im scared incase i get that ohhs thingy but in the same timei cant cope with another 60+ day cycle again with no help if i take the clomid they will see me for a scan day 10 :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> what dosage of clomid are you on. I am on 150mg Clomid for 5 cycles and never had OHSS. It helped me ovulate and have regular cycles.Click to expand...
> 
> only 50mg as my first go at it a friend justold me she cant see how it will work as clomid is ment for day 3-7:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Since you havent had a cycle in a long time, you are probably not ovulating. Your hormones change before and after ovulation. So since you havent ovulated it means that your hormones are still like it is in the pre-ovulatory phase. So the day you start clomid will be cd1 for you. That is if you want to start Clomid now. 50mg is a safe dose to start with, so dont worry too much about it. you might want to start charting BBT if you are already doing it. It helps you to confirm if you have ovulated or not.Click to expand...

just been and pickedmy prescription up will see what doc says tomoz i i can get in with them


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Kel21 - you tested again? Was it stark white blank, or could you see anything? I'm feeling for you, that's mighty cruel if it was an evap. :hugs:


----------



## jme84

kel21 said:


> Well, I guess yesterday was just an evap. :nope: Still early, af not due till 19th.

Sorry hope you get a dark line soon.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

In her case maybe it was meant for days 3-7, for some others it's taken on days 2-6, and some others still days 5-8. I think it's fine to begin taking it and just count it as day 1. The earlier in your cycle that you take it it may produce more follicles but they are less mature. It should be fine for 1 month to kick start your system to produce and ovulate. Just my two cents for what it's worth.



WhisperOfHope said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> ladies could i please ask advise? imcd 40 no sign of ov or af im sheduald to take clomid next cycle but god knows when or if that will come. tried to get in with my doc but she cant see me until the 7th march il be cd 61 by then my hubbys just been reading up and thinks that i should take the clomid now as no ov or pregnancy so intheory it should beok?
> 
> if you havent had a cycle in a long time and you know for sure that your are not pregnant, then they day you start clomid will be considered as your ccd1. This is what my FS told me. When I first started clomid i dint have a cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> im scared incase i get that ohhs thingy but in the same timei cant cope with another 60+ day cycle again with no help if i take the clomid they will see me for a scan day 10 :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> what dosage of clomid are you on. I am on 150mg Clomid for 5 cycles and never had OHSS. It helped me ovulate and have regular cycles.Click to expand...
> 
> only 50mg as my first go at it a friend justold me she cant see how it will work as clomid is ment for day 3-7:shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## mamatrujillo

ok so today was the last day of clomid. this is my 3rd cycle. What i am confused about is the fact i had a temp spike this morning when i woke up. But my doc said i shouldnt be ov'ing for another week. Could I have Ov'd on my own and so early?? My husband and I have been ttc for 10 months now. I am suppose to have my follicle check next tuesday. Im going to take an opk this afternoon. I am just confused w the charting of temp. Im only on 50mg of Clomid. i went from having super long cycles after having a cyst rupture on my ovaries. Ive had to take 3 cycles of Provera also... I am so confused.


----------



## momwannabe81

Clomid will increase ur temp while taking it but will level back down the next few days, it would do the same thing to me :)


----------



## hope0678

Hi everyone,

I'm almost 34, trying for second baby. I'm not ovulating on my own So my doctor gave me clomid 50mg for day 3-5, then day 8-12 something else, day 13 I have to get a shot of HSG (I think) then start with progesterone from 16 - 28...ufffff this is not fun at all, baby dust to all of us to get our BFP soon.


----------



## multibabyz4me

Got Preseed today ladies!!!! Hope it was worth the 24 bucks!!!!


----------



## kel21

Hopeful42nd said:


> Kel21 - you tested again? Was it stark white blank, or could you see anything? I'm feeling for you, that's mighty cruel if it was an evap. :hugs:




jme84 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I guess yesterday was just an evap. :nope: Still early, af not due till 19th.
> 
> Sorry hope you get a dark line soon.Click to expand...

Thanks girls! Stark white :nope: I'm probably out this month :( AF is not due till the 19th. So I guess we will see. :shrug:


----------



## mamatrujillo

momwannabe81 said:


> Clomid will increase ur temp while taking it but will level back down the next few days, it would do the same thing to me :)

So your temp did the same thing? My temp has been in 96 range since cd 1, but this morning had spiked to 97.44 I dont want to think too much about it but it is hard not to. I am hoping my ultrasound next week will at least tell me whether or not my ovaries are working. Im getting my husbands testosterone checked tomrw because last year it was low. Between all my issues and now possibly his i am even more frustrated


----------



## danswifey31

hi ladies im on my second cycle of clomid 3-7 100mg and this morning was my last pill and this evening Im feeling alot of pain in my right ovary didnt feel this last cycle but I just wanted to ask if anyone has had any of these pains and wondering if it could be o coming early? please help:dohh:


----------



## jme84

I did some of my months with clomid. For me it wasn't early o just clomid giving my o pains for days and days. I even called doc cause was worried it was a cyst. No cysts found.


----------



## mamatrujillo

danswifey31 said:


> hi ladies im on my second cycle of clomid 3-7 100mg and this morning was my last pill and this evening Im feeling alot of pain in my right ovary didnt feel this last cycle but I just wanted to ask if anyone has had any of these pains and wondering if it could be o coming early? please help:dohh:

same thing here. It was so horrible i went to the hospital. I felt like my ovaries were exploding! That happened w my 1st cycle of clomid. Ultrasound was fine. what was crazy is that i actually didnt ovulate until a WEEK after the pain! This is my 3rd cycle of clomid. I am also on cd 7 and took my last clomid pill this morning. but im only on 50mg. Good luck! I have heard that clomid can cause overactive ovaries. look up more about the side effects. Dont worry too much, just stay informed and listen to your body:) Looks like you and I will both find out around the same time:happydance:


----------



## danswifey31

mamatrujillo said:


> danswifey31 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies im on my second cycle of clomid 3-7 100mg and this morning was my last pill and this evening Im feeling alot of pain in my right ovary didnt feel this last cycle but I just wanted to ask if anyone has had any of these pains and wondering if it could be o coming early? please help:dohh:
> 
> same thing here. It was so horrible i went to the hospital. I felt like my ovaries were exploding! That happened w my 1st cycle of clomid. Ultrasound was fine. what was crazy is that i actually didnt ovulate until a WEEK after the pain! This is my 3rd cycle of clomid. I am also on cd 7 and took my last clomid pill this morning. but im only on 50mg. Good luck! I have heard that clomid can cause overactive ovaries. look up more about the side effects. Dont worry too much, just stay informed and listen to your body:) Looks like you and I will both find out around the same time:happydance:Click to expand...

Yea it was really bad earlier but dulling down now thank god!!!! I was getting worried and excited all in one lol:dohh: thinking maybe I was oing early but I o'ed last cycle on cd17 so it would be way early!!! So I guess I will just take it easy and hope its nothing serious at this point!!! Yea we can be cycle buddies:hugs: keep me posted baby dust to you and thanks for the help


----------



## milkdoctor

ON my first round of clomid 50mg on days 5-9 of cycle. i used the expensive digital ovulation predictor kit and according that ovulated on cd15 my cm really had no changes during that time but I had a lot of cramping. The past 48 hours I am having more cramping on both ovaries and in my lower abdomen and my cm is like eggwhites. we stopped bding b/c the ovulation kit said we ovulated so we quit a few days ago, do you think it is possible that the ovulation kit was wrong
Thanks


----------



## mamatrujillo

milkdoctor said:


> ON my first round of clomid 50mg on days 5-9 of cycle. i used the expensive digital ovulation predictor kit and according that ovulated on cd15 my cm really had no changes during that time but I had a lot of cramping. The past 48 hours I am having more cramping on both ovaries and in my lower abdomen and my cm is like eggwhites. we stopped bding b/c the ovulation kit said we ovulated so we quit a few days ago, do you think it is possible that the ovulation kit was wrong
> Thanks

The expensive digital predictor can detect your chances of ovulation a couple of days before a regular over the counter kit. I think it was accurate, but you can sometimes ovulate late, even after a pos opk. on my first cycle of clomid I had a pos opk on cd 13, and didnt actually ov until the 18th!! I think you should BD tonight if possible. Your other signs like your cm, and your cramping tells me you have been actively oving. Bd as soon as you can!!! Baby dust to you!!:happydance:


----------



## mamatrujillo

danswifey31 said:


> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danswifey31 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies im on my second cycle of clomid 3-7 100mg and this morning was my last pill and this evening Im feeling alot of pain in my right ovary didnt feel this last cycle but I just wanted to ask if anyone has had any of these pains and wondering if it could be o coming early? please help:dohh:
> 
> same thing here. It was so horrible i went to the hospital. I felt like my ovaries were exploding! That happened w my 1st cycle of clomid. Ultrasound was fine. what was crazy is that i actually didnt ovulate until a WEEK after the pain! This is my 3rd cycle of clomid. I am also on cd 7 and took my last clomid pill this morning. but im only on 50mg. Good luck! I have heard that clomid can cause overactive ovaries. look up more about the side effects. Dont worry too much, just stay informed and listen to your body:) Looks like you and I will both find out around the same time:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it was really bad earlier but dulling down now thank god!!!! I was getting worried and excited all in one lol:dohh: thinking maybe I was oing early but I o'ed last cycle on cd17 so it would be way early!!! So I guess I will just take it easy and hope its nothing serious at this point!!! Yea we can be cycle buddies:hugs: keep me posted baby dust to you and thanks for the helpClick to expand...

yay a cycle buddy!!!:happydance: awesome lol its so nice to have someone literally on the same cd and also on clomid!! So we can help eachother understand our symptoms lol I was cramping yesterday which was wierd, but my opk was neg. lol i think im just addicted to testing. are you having your follicles checked by your doc?? baby dust!!!!:baby:


----------



## PollyJo

Hi Ladies, here's my clomid story so far: my doc gave me clomid to do a test for confirming poor "ovarian reserve"; 100 mg for 5 days from day3-9. They did a blood draw on day 10 and looked for fsh which was rather high 18.4, and E2 which also was huge 485. I had massive cramps on day 10-13, with "wetness" on the panties, and what seemed to be lots of ewcm (sorry for tmi); I had'nt started testing with OPKs until 5 days after the last clomid dose. Now, on day21, I had a positive smiley on ClearBlue digi test, the lines were almost equal in colour, had huge cramps on the sides again which went away after a couple of days. I have bloating that made me go and buy new pairs of jeans one size larger, which are now tight as well; fatigue, hot flashes occasionally, sore nipples (which is new, because I usually have sore bbs). Today is day25. AF usually comes around day26-28. I sounding this out because I don't know what's going on. I fancied that I ovulated on day 10-13. It's all so weird almost as if I had ovulated twice about a week-10 days apart. Does anyone else have had such experience with clomid?


----------



## mamatrujillo

PollyJo said:


> Hi Ladies, here's my clomid story so far: my doc gave me clomid to do a test for confirming poor "ovarian reserve"; 100 mg for 5 days from day3-9. They did a blood draw on day 10 and looked for fsh which was rather high 18.4, and E2 which also was huge 485. I had massive cramps on day 10-13, with "wetness" on the panties, and what seemed to be lots of ewcm (sorry for tmi); I had'nt started testing with OPKs until 5 days after the last clomid dose. Now, on day21, I had a positive smiley on ClearBlue digi test, the lines were almost equal in colour, had huge cramps on the sides again which went away after a couple of days. I have bloating that made me go and buy new pairs of jeans one size larger, which are now tight as well; fatigue, hot flashes occasionally, sore nipples (which is new, because I usually have sore bbs). Today is day25. AF usually comes around day26-28. I sounding this out because I don't know what's going on. I fancied that I ovulated on day 10-13. It's all so weird almost as if I had ovulated twice about a week-10 days apart. Does anyone else have had such experience with clomid?

Ok hun, what I am getting from your symptoms, if you had similar ones a week to 10 days apart would sound like implantation cramping. which is a really good sign. I would ov and bout 10 days later have implantation cramping,bloating and some spotting. I think you should see if af comes in the next couple of days and take a pg test. :happydance: i think you have a good chance of being preg:) good luck and baby dust


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had earlier pains too but it was just the follicles growing, not ovulation. As for bloating, I had it as well, clomid can cause a whole world of those nasty side effects. Also clomid has been known to cause weight gain in some. I went up 5-8 lbs on it after being at a stable weight for 12 years. Good luck, hope you caught the egg! :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Last month I had smiley faces on my opks three times throughout the cycle! cd12, cd16 and cd22. The worst part is I never even ovulated, just had high LH surges throughout, along with cramping, etc. It really was such a bummer. Hoping this month is different.


----------



## mamatrujillo

CAValleygirl said:


> Last month I had smiley faces on my opks three times throughout the cycle! cd12, cd16 and cd22. The worst part is I never even ovulated, just had high LH surges throughout, along with cramping, etc. It really was such a bummer. Hoping this month is different.

oh my goodness how frustrating!! Thats what I think has been going on with me. My doc said I may be having the surge, but may not be actually releasing an egg!! Im having an ultrasound to check if the 3rd times a charm this month and if the clomid actually works. Good luck, and i feel your frustration!!


----------



## Smh..Ahh

Hey everyone,i take clomid 100mg days 3-7 im on my third day of taking clomid but no side effects, only had hot flashes the first day at night. other then that nothing else. have been cramping just a little not to bad but could be cause of my pms. if i have no side effects does that mean its not working??
i just took my clomid my tongue kind of numb :/ they dissolve quit fast lol


----------



## holdinghope99

funny question but some people are talking about their clomid disolving. I was instructed to just take mine with water not to let them disolve. is one way better than another??


----------



## mamatrujillo

holdinghope99 said:


> funny question but some people are talking about their clomid disolving. I was instructed to just take mine with water not to let them disolve. is one way better than another??

good question!! i was told to just take it w a glass of water. my last pill I sat on my tongue for a while until i found a glass for water and it made my tongue numb. but i am now also hearing of ppl letting it disolve so i too would love some clarification on this!!!


----------



## wantababy1

Well ladies I think I may have experienced a false Pos. I'm feeling very sad right now but also ready for the 2nd round. I didn't start af yet but it is due tomorrow. I had 2 pos tests and 2 neg tests but I'm more leaning towards the neg. well here's to hoping that next month is my month.. Wish me lots of luck ladies and good luck to all of you!!! :cry:


----------



## lorojovanos

Hello Ladies, heres my story...I have PCOS and was told we'd never conceive without help. I had maybe one period a year and in Oct, 2007, got pregnant with out son! Oct 2009, we decided we could try again. After a year, and one period, we saw a specialist who perscribed clomid and provera. Did 3 cycles, and nothing happened. So we went off for a while again as it was sooo hard and disappointing each cycle. We are now starting up another cycle within the next week or so. Taking 50mg of clomid after my provera induced period. I'm looking for support, success stories etc. This is by far the best place for the support. I've been over the last few days, trying to go through all of the posts here, but it's taking a long time! Any insight would be amazing and much appreciated!


----------



## kel21

wantababy1 said:


> Well ladies I think I may have experienced a false Pos. I'm feeling very sad right now but also ready for the 2nd round. I didn't start af yet but it is due tomorrow. I had 2 pos tests and 2 neg tests but I'm more leaning towards the neg. well here's to hoping that next month is my month.. Wish me lots of luck ladies and good luck to all of you!!! :cry:

ahhh So sorry!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

welcome to bnb, this is a great place to come and get alot of support, i'm on cycle 2 of clomid and nothing yet but staying hopefull


----------



## danswifey31

mamatrujillo said:


> danswifey31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danswifey31 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies im on my second cycle of clomid 3-7 100mg and this morning was my last pill and this evening Im feeling alot of pain in my right ovary didnt feel this last cycle but I just wanted to ask if anyone has had any of these pains and wondering if it could be o coming early? please help:dohh:
> 
> same thing here. It was so horrible i went to the hospital. I felt like my ovaries were exploding! That happened w my 1st cycle of clomid. Ultrasound was fine. what was crazy is that i actually didnt ovulate until a WEEK after the pain! This is my 3rd cycle of clomid. I am also on cd 7 and took my last clomid pill this morning. but im only on 50mg. Good luck! I have heard that clomid can cause overactive ovaries. look up more about the side effects. Dont worry too much, just stay informed and listen to your body:) Looks like you and I will both find out around the same time:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it was really bad earlier but dulling down now thank god!!!! I was getting worried and excited all in one lol:dohh: thinking maybe I was oing early but I o'ed last cycle on cd17 so it would be way early!!! So I guess I will just take it easy and hope its nothing serious at this point!!! Yea we can be cycle buddies:hugs: keep me posted baby dust to you and thanks for the helpClick to expand...
> 
> yay a cycle buddy!!!:happydance: awesome lol its so nice to have someone literally on the same cd and also on clomid!! So we can help eachother understand our symptoms lol I was cramping yesterday which was wierd, but my opk was neg. lol i think im just addicted to testing. are you having your follicles checked by your doc?? baby dust!!!!:baby:Click to expand...

Ok I just noticed you are from utah!!!!:happydance: really??? my husband and I are both from utah to, but live in texas now because he was in the US army Yes it will be nice to share these crazy feelings with someone on the same cycle:thumbup:Yes I know I'm also addicted to testing also I think last cycle I tested everytime I pee'd :blush: lol my DH finnally asked if he needed to lock them up from me:haha: Im glad Im not the only one!!! Well as for today I'm still feeling alot of pain in my ovaries but seems to be getting better now. So how have you been feeling and is this cycle different then the last one you took? baby dust to you :hugs:


----------



## jme84

So Fs is having my take a two month break from clomid it get it all out of my system. Then he is going to do an bunch of blood test, ultra sound and maybe hsg. He is pretty confident that I have pcos but have not yet been testing for it. It is really nice to finally have a doc willing to find out why I have irregular periods and don't o on my own, instead of throwing clomid at me and keep increasing the dose.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

mamatrujillo said:


> holdinghope99 said:
> 
> 
> funny question but some people are talking about their clomid disolving. I was instructed to just take mine with water not to let them disolve. is one way better than another??
> 
> good question!! i was told to just take it w a glass of water. my last pill I sat on my tongue for a while until i found a glass for water and it made my tongue numb. but i am now also hearing of ppl letting it disolve so i too would love some clarification on this!!!Click to expand...

I take mine with water. Letting it dissolve (on purpose) sounds disgusting! lol



danswifey31 said:


> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danswifey31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danswifey31 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies im on my second cycle of clomid 3-7 100mg and this morning was my last pill and this evening Im feeling alot of pain in my right ovary didnt feel this last cycle but I just wanted to ask if anyone has had any of these pains and wondering if it could be o coming early? please help:dohh:
> 
> same thing here. It was so horrible i went to the hospital. I felt like my ovaries were exploding! That happened w my 1st cycle of clomid. Ultrasound was fine. what was crazy is that i actually didnt ovulate until a WEEK after the pain! This is my 3rd cycle of clomid. I am also on cd 7 and took my last clomid pill this morning. but im only on 50mg. Good luck! I have heard that clomid can cause overactive ovaries. look up more about the side effects. Dont worry too much, just stay informed and listen to your body:) Looks like you and I will both find out around the same time:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it was really bad earlier but dulling down now thank god!!!! I was getting worried and excited all in one lol:dohh: thinking maybe I was oing early but I o'ed last cycle on cd17 so it would be way early!!! So I guess I will just take it easy and hope its nothing serious at this point!!! Yea we can be cycle buddies:hugs: keep me posted baby dust to you and thanks for the helpClick to expand...
> 
> yay a cycle buddy!!!:happydance: awesome lol its so nice to have someone literally on the same cd and also on clomid!! So we can help eachother understand our symptoms lol I was cramping yesterday which was wierd, but my opk was neg. lol i think im just addicted to testing. are you having your follicles checked by your doc?? baby dust!!!!:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I just noticed you are from utah!!!!:happydance: really??? my husband and I are both from utah to, but live in texas now because he was in the US army Yes it will be nice to share these crazy feelings with someone on the same cycle:thumbup:Yes I know I'm also addicted to testing also I think last cycle I tested everytime I pee'd :blush: lol my DH finnally asked if he needed to lock them up from me:haha: Im glad Im not the only one!!! Well as for today I'm still feeling alot of pain in my ovaries but seems to be getting better now. So how have you been feeling and is this cycle different then the last one you took? baby dust to you :hugs:Click to expand...

We live in TX too. :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

mamatrujillo said:


> CAValleygirl said:
> 
> 
> Last month I had smiley faces on my opks three times throughout the cycle! cd12, cd16 and cd22. The worst part is I never even ovulated, just had high LH surges throughout, along with cramping, etc. It really was such a bummer. Hoping this month is different.
> 
> oh my goodness how frustrating!! Thats what I think has been going on with me. My doc said I may be having the surge, but may not be actually releasing an egg!! Im having an ultrasound to check if the 3rd times a charm this month and if the clomid actually works. Good luck, and i feel your frustration!!Click to expand...

How many mg's are you on?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

wantababy1 said:


> Well ladies I think I may have experienced a false Pos. I'm feeling very sad right now but also ready for the 2nd round. I didn't start af yet but it is due tomorrow. I had 2 pos tests and 2 neg tests but I'm more leaning towards the neg. well here's to hoping that next month is my month.. Wish me lots of luck ladies and good luck to all of you!!! :cry:

Oh no, now you too? There can't be that many false pos happening out there, can there? I heard they are rare. Chemicals are a lot more common :(
I am so sorry :hugs: Luck luck and more luck!


----------



## haj624

mamatrujillo said:


> holdinghope99 said:
> 
> 
> funny question but some people are talking about their clomid disolving. I was instructed to just take mine with water not to let them disolve. is one way better than another??
> 
> good question!! i was told to just take it w a glass of water. my last pill I sat on my tongue for a while until i found a glass for water and it made my tongue numb. but i am now also hearing of ppl letting it disolve so i too would love some clarification on this!!!Click to expand...

I take it with water too...but it has definitely made my tongue numb if I didnt have water in time


----------



## littlesara

Update:

well, have been taking AC/vitex for almost a week now, still no AF, also taking EPO, prenatal and folic acid. doc appt, showed no "fetus" on US, lol, sorry i had to laugh, i had gained 10 pounds (due to hormonal imbalance) and was starting to look PG anyways! sooo...........uterus, ovaries, everything looks fine, absolutely nothing wrong with me, could have fooled me! anyways, now trying AC in the hopes i start a new cycle so I can feel normal once again. please AC work your magic!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry but what's AC? Is it like Provera?
Glad you have finally got some answers


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies,

Went in for my cd13 scan and found two follies: 1.6 and 2.5! Got my trigger shot too...

The only thing is that my lining was thin - only 4.5. Am I definitely out with such a thin lining or do I have a shot??? Any suggestions at this point?


----------



## ckylesworld

Mine was 1.66 on cd12 and she gave me estrogen for 7 days and said I should be fine.


----------



## PollyJo

am sorry :( yes I wonder about false pos and neg's all the time: right now am wondering about false pos on the opk. For most part these days I try not to think about it, it's much better these days, the obsessiveness for pee-sticks I mean, a few months back the craziness :wacko: was disastrous for both DH and I. We almost fell out because of my :hissy: and we were'nt even married for an year. So these days I refrain from tests altogether. I refuse to buy preg sticks until I'm well past the AF zone which would mean something really wrong with my machine..... Good luck for this cycle!


----------



## Smh..Ahh

I started 100mg clomid days 3-7 tomorrow my last day of taking the pills
i have cramping not bad just mild. and extremely hungry and tired?
is the cramps a good sign?? Other then these symptoms havent had any others.
i mc last yr so hopefully this works. i dont ovulate on my own ever since the mc so hopefully god will answer our prayers And i will have a little angel


----------



## Lisa92881

Another Clomid :bfp: !!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lisa - you tested positive? Post a pic! Congrats :) :happydance:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Congrats Lisa!!!


----------



## elisamarie

Lisa92881 said:


> Another Clomid :bfp: !!!! :wohoo:

congrats!!!!! :happydance: I get so excited when I hear these success stories :)


----------



## jme84

Congrats Lisa!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks everyone!! 

I should have known better than to post the announcement without the pic. :winkwink: Here you go!

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg


----------



## kel21

Congrats!


----------



## wantababy1

Still no af! I don't know what going on..... Feeling so hopeless. 12dpo and still neg tests....


----------



## jme84

Lisa I knew your chart was looking really good. Congrats again! Hope you have a h and h nine months.

wantababy1 Hang in there still early maybe your BFP is still to come. I know how annoying it it thought. That's how I was this month. I just wanted to know one way or the other. 

Af showed up for me this morning. Good news is that my lp went from 13 to 15 days. Starting my month 1 of my clomid holiday.


----------



## wantababy1

jme84 said:


> Lisa I knew your chart was looking really good. Congrats again! Hope you have a h and h nine months.
> 
> wantababy1 Hang in there still early maybe your BFP is still to come. I know how annoying it it thought. That's how I was this month. I just wanted to know one way or the other.
> 
> Af showed up for me this morning. Good news is that my lp went from 13 to 15 days. Starting my month 1 of my clomid holiday.

I feel like im losing my sanity. I took the test today and when the words read outg not pregnant i jus cried like a baby.... I dont want to let this defeat me but its so hard not to just give up! Good luck on your first round of clomid and I hope everything works out for you :hugs:


----------



## Babybrains124

I took clomid 50 mg on CD 3-7. I ovulated according to OPKs. I got what I thought was AF yesterday.. but it's SOOO light. Anyone else have experienced with this? It doesnt even seem like a real period. Called my doctor this morning because I'd like to start my second round of clomid , I have to call back Monday morning for an appointment, but now AF is barely there....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wantbaby1 - don't think your mad, the tww is what plays mind games with us. I've been there, and the worst part is waiting for AF to show once you test negative, it's like implying there is still hope. The thing I always went by was my heart. Did I feel in my heart that this was it or no. I could usually tell not. But go figure when I actually was I thought I wasn't cause of early AF symptoms. Just vent on here, let it all out and most of all do everything you can to try to relax (I know crazy right) because stress could delay AF and cause more frustration. :hugs: I hope you are feeling okay. No one else replied and I didn't want to leave you hanging.

Babybrains124 - did you test? You should always take a test before a new round of clomid just to be safe, AF or no AF. Did this super light period show on time? Early? Or late?


----------



## honeycheeks

I cant imagine taking dissolving Clomid in water....that is so gross!!


----------



## elisamarie

Babybrains124 said:


> I took clomid 50 mg on CD 3-7. I ovulated according to OPKs. I got what I thought was AF yesterday.. but it's SOOO light. Anyone else have experienced with this? It doesnt even seem like a real period. Called my doctor this morning because I'd like to start my second round of clomid , I have to call back Monday morning for an appointment, but now AF is barely there....

my first AF after my first round of clomid was normal and painful one day and then became super light and almost not there.. i still took my clomid (was supposed to be days 3-7 but i forgot so ended up taking it days 4-8) even if by then AF was pretty much just spotting and ended up getting my BFP on that round.. but I did an extra hpt before taking the clomid just in case.


----------



## jme84

elisamarie I am actually having a really light cycle this cycle. Yesterday cd 1 was normal flow during the day then later that night it is spotting. And today cd2 spotting so far. Guess I'll just wait and see what happens. My fs is making me stop taking clomid for two months to get it out of my system to do blood work.


----------



## PollyJo

congratulations Lisa!


----------



## PollyJo

wantababy1 said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa I knew your chart was looking really good. Congrats again! Hope you have a h and h nine months.
> 
> wantababy1 Hang in there still early maybe your BFP is still to come. I know how annoying it it thought. That's how I was this month. I just wanted to know one way or the other.
> 
> Af showed up for me this morning. Good news is that my lp went from 13 to 15 days. Starting my month 1 of my clomid holiday.
> 
> I feel like im losing my sanity. I took the test today and when the words read outg not pregnant i jus cried like a baby.... I dont want to let this defeat me but its so hard not to just give up! Good luck on your first round of clomid and I hope everything works out for you :hugs:Click to expand...

yes I agree, wantababy1, hang in there. I have read that sometimes it takes about 2 wks after AF due date, for hpt to register any line.Yes, sticks drive me nuts, so these days I force myself to stay away from them... good luck and :hugs:


----------



## Babybrains124

Hopeful42nd said:


> Babybrains124 - did you test? You should always take a test before a new round of clomid just to be safe, AF or no AF. Did this super light period show on time? Early? Or late?

I did test and it was two days late. I ended up getting full blown AF at like 3:30am this morning. I mean like clothes soaked (sorry tmi). Worst pain I've experienced with AF in years. Feeling better today.. but AF is definetly here. I wonder if this could be an early m/c?? I had very faint positives on FRER for like three days before...


and Lisa I'm hoping to get my BFP round two:) Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks girls. :)

Wantababy1 - Hang in there! :hugs: I cried many tears in my journey. Your time is soon.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Babybrains124 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Babybrains124 - did you test? You should always take a test before a new round of clomid just to be safe, AF or no AF. Did this super light period show on time? Early? Or late?
> 
> I did test and it was two days late. I ended up getting full blown AF at like 3:30am this morning. I mean like clothes soaked (sorry tmi). Worst pain I've experienced with AF in years. Feeling better today.. but AF is definetly here. I wonder if this could be an early m/c?? I had very faint positives on FRER for like three days before...Click to expand...

Highly possible it was a chemical. I've had flow that heavy before where I can't even leave the house for an hour with double protection on. Don't worry about TMI I've been there :) hope your okay and best luck this new cycle!


----------



## wantababy1

Well 13 dpo and still no af... Doctors appt tomorrow so hopefully I will bring back good news.... Wish me luck ladies!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wantababy1 - was this your first month on clomid? If so sometimes it increases leutal phase. I wish you the best of luck, bring us back good news!!! :)


----------



## wantababy1

Hopeful42nd said:


> Wantababy1 - was this your first month on clomid? If so sometimes it increases leutal phase. I wish you the best of luck, bring us back good news!!! :)

Yes it's my first round. I talked to a few other people who said that clomid doesn't make your period late and then some who said it does but by only 1 or 2 days so idk..lol. I'm just so confused right now. Maybe I'm not pregnant and it is the clomid delaying my period. That's kind of what I'm thinking because I don't think it's normal to have a neg pregnancy test at 12dpo and still be pregnant. Is it???


----------



## kcoennen

wantababy1 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Wantababy1 - was this your first month on clomid? If so sometimes it increases leutal phase. I wish you the best of luck, bring us back good news!!! :)
> 
> Yes it's my first round. I talked to a few other people who said that clomid doesn't make your period late and then some who said it does but by only 1 or 2 days so idk..lol. I'm just so confused right now. Maybe I'm not pregnant and it is the clomid delaying my period. That's kind of what I'm thinking because I don't think it's normal to have a neg pregnancy test at 12dpo and still be pregnant. Is it???Click to expand...

I got negatives all the way up to 16dpo when I got my first BFP.


----------



## wantababy1

kcoennen said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Wantababy1 - was this your first month on clomid? If so sometimes it increases leutal phase. I wish you the best of luck, bring us back good news!!! :)
> 
> Yes it's my first round. I talked to a few other people who said that clomid doesn't make your period late and then some who said it does but by only 1 or 2 days so idk..lol. I'm just so confused right now. Maybe I'm not pregnant and it is the clomid delaying my period. That's kind of what I'm thinking because I don't think it's normal to have a neg pregnancy test at 12dpo and still be pregnant. Is it???Click to expand...
> 
> I got negatives all the way up to 16dpo when I got my first BFP.Click to expand...

Wow!! Really? Did you test everyday in between? I hope I am pregnant, I am praying that it turns out for the good...


----------



## kcoennen

wantababy1 said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Wantababy1 - was this your first month on clomid? If so sometimes it increases leutal phase. I wish you the best of luck, bring us back good news!!! :)
> 
> Yes it's my first round. I talked to a few other people who said that clomid doesn't make your period late and then some who said it does but by only 1 or 2 days so idk..lol. I'm just so confused right now. Maybe I'm not pregnant and it is the clomid delaying my period. That's kind of what I'm thinking because I don't think it's normal to have a neg pregnancy test at 12dpo and still be pregnant. Is it???Click to expand...
> 
> I got negatives all the way up to 16dpo when I got my first BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! Really? Did you test everyday in between? I hope I am pregnant, I am praying that it turns out for the good...Click to expand...

I tested at 10dpo, 12dpo, 14dpo, 15dpo, and 16dpo. Only one that was positive was on day 16.


----------



## wantababy1

kcoennen said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Wantababy1 - was this your first month on clomid? If so sometimes it increases leutal phase. I wish you the best of luck, bring us back good news!!! :)
> 
> Yes it's my first round. I talked to a few other people who said that clomid doesn't make your period late and then some who said it does but by only 1 or 2 days so idk..lol. I'm just so confused right now. Maybe I'm not pregnant and it is the clomid delaying my period. That's kind of what I'm thinking because I don't think it's normal to have a neg pregnancy test at 12dpo and still be pregnant. Is it???Click to expand...
> 
> I got negatives all the way up to 16dpo when I got my first BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! Really? Did you test everyday in between? I hope I am pregnant, I am praying that it turns out for the good...Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 10dpo, 12dpo, 14dpo, 15dpo, and 16dpo. Only one that was positive was on day 16.Click to expand...

im happy to hear that..lol. That gives me hope that I could actually be pregnant! Thank you kellie. That really lifted my spirits up... :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

Since I haven't started my Clomid cycle yet as my hubby will be out of town the next 3 weeks for work, I thought I'd do an ovulation test. As you can see the first was the 17th of Feb and this morning (19th am) it appears to be a surge?!?! I've never done these tests before but then the one from this afternoon and this evening, are way lighter. Is this normal? Have I reached a surge and should we be BD'ing the next few days? ANY help would be sooooooo appreciated!
Erin
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2859.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Hopeful42nd

wantababy1 said:


> Well 13 dpo and still no af... Doctors appt tomorrow so hopefully I will bring back good news.... Wish me luck ladies!!!




wantababy1 said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Wantababy1 - was this your first month on clomid? If so sometimes it increases leutal phase. I wish you the best of luck, bring us back good news!!! :)
> 
> Yes it's my first round. I talked to a few other people who said that clomid doesn't make your period late and then some who said it does but by only 1 or 2 days so idk..lol. I'm just so confused right now. Maybe I'm not pregnant and it is the clomid delaying my period. That's kind of what I'm thinking because I don't think it's normal to have a neg pregnancy test at 12dpo and still be pregnant. Is it???Click to expand...
> 
> I got negatives all the way up to 16dpo when I got my first BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! Really? Did you test everyday in between? I hope I am pregnant, I am praying that it turns out for the good...Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 10dpo, 12dpo, 14dpo, 15dpo, and 16dpo. Only one that was positive was on day 16.Click to expand...
> 
> im happy to hear that..lol. That gives me hope that I could actually be pregnant! Thank you kellie. That really lifted my spirits up... :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree Hun :)
It's very possible to not test pos until later! I know lots who had that happen, its all dependent on when implantation actually happens. You could def be preggers. Or I could be clomid fixing your cycle. Only a few more days will tell. Or a blood test :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

lorojovanos said:


> Since I haven't started my Clomid cycle yet as my hubby will be out of town the next 3 weeks for work, I thought I'd do an ovulation test. As you can see the first was the 17th of Feb and this morning (19th am) it appears to be a surge?!?! I've never done these tests before but then the one from this afternoon and this evening, are way lighter. Is this normal? Have I reached a surge and should we be BD'ing the next few days? ANY help would be sooooooo appreciated!
> Erin

I would guess you were correct about the 17th. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## wantababy1

Hopeful42nd said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well 13 dpo and still no af... Doctors appt tomorrow so hopefully I will bring back good news.... Wish me luck ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Wantababy1 - was this your first month on clomid? If so sometimes it increases leutal phase. I wish you the best of luck, bring us back good news!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it's my first round. I talked to a few other people who said that clomid doesn't make your period late and then some who said it does but by only 1 or 2 days so idk..lol. I'm just so confused right now. Maybe I'm not pregnant and it is the clomid delaying my period. That's kind of what I'm thinking because I don't think it's normal to have a neg pregnancy test at 12dpo and still be pregnant. Is it???Click to expand...
> 
> I got negatives all the way up to 16dpo when I got my first BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! Really? Did you test everyday in between? I hope I am pregnant, I am praying that it turns out for the good...Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 10dpo, 12dpo, 14dpo, 15dpo, and 16dpo. Only one that was positive was on day 16.Click to expand...
> 
> im happy to hear that..lol. That gives me hope that I could actually be pregnant! Thank you kellie. That really lifted my spirits up... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Hun :)
> It's very possible to not test pos until later! I know lots who had that happen, its all dependent on when implantation actually happens. You could def be preggers. Or I could be clomid fixing your cycle. Only a few more days will tell. Or a blood test :)Click to expand...

Fxd!!!! So nervous and anxious... Thank you ladies for the pos words :hugs:


----------



## haj624

wantababy1 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Wantababy1 - was this your first month on clomid? If so sometimes it increases leutal phase. I wish you the best of luck, bring us back good news!!! :)
> 
> Yes it's my first round. I talked to a few other people who said that clomid doesn't make your period late and then some who said it does but by only 1 or 2 days so idk..lol. I'm just so confused right now. Maybe I'm not pregnant and it is the clomid delaying my period. That's kind of what I'm thinking because I don't think it's normal to have a neg pregnancy test at 12dpo and still be pregnant. Is it???Click to expand...

my first round of clomid i was 6 days late


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hey Ladies - 10dpo from first Clomid...temps looking like crud, no real symptoms (maybe some cramping/gas...but also could be trying REALLY hard to identify something I can call a symptom lol) and BFNs at this point. Not feeling really hopeful. Anyone at a similar point in their cycle??


----------



## wana b a mom

Lisa92881 said:


> Another Clomid :bfp: !!!! :wohoo:

yes!!!!!!!!!!!:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin: you did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you Lisa!!!!!!!!! yayyyyyyy:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*HUGE CONGRATS!!!!*:flower:


----------



## kel21

Still waiting on the witch! Should have started fri or sat, sun at the latest. Had af symptoms friday (slightly crampy which I usually get right before or after I start, and my usual rages!) Now nothing. No pregnancy symptoms, no af symptoms, nothing! :nope: And all BFN!!!! I hate this, guess clomid is going to make my cycle longer! Right now I am either 15 dpo (going off of opk) or 13 dpo going off of o pains. :shrug:


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies! How are you guys doing? Went to my dr appt today and got another urine test and it was neg, but still no af!!!! My dr wouldn't do a blood test cuz she says she just wants to wait it out, is she serious I am pulling my hair out wondering what's going on. I just wish af will come already if that's what's going to happen. It's only my first round so hope isn't completely gone for me yet. I think I will try robitussin and preseed. I have a question. How do I take the robitussin with the clomid? I guess round 2 here I come, eventually.


----------



## MaybeBaby2012

Hi all newbie here 

Spent ages reading over posts in this thread and its lovely to read the success stories, Fills you with that glimmer of hope that your time may still come ey :-D 

Anyways quick briefing on me been trying for few years now with nothing had all tests etc and doc has said im not ovulating. My progesterone is low -14 i think was one that stands out.. there has been that many blood tests done lol. Anyways was prescribed clomid the other day for my next cycle which is due in around 2 weeks ish. Doc starting me off on 50mg for the first 3 months with blood tests in between to see if i begin ovulating if no success then my dose will be upped.

Very excited yet apprehensive ... Any tips or anything i need to know ladies ? 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## wantababy1

Af finally showed up! I don't know whether to :cry: or :happydance:.I guess the best part is knowing I'm on to my second round and I am hoping for success this time. Lots of baby dust to all of the ladies still waiting for their bfp and also to myself....


----------



## kel21

wantababy1 said:


> Af finally showed up! I don't know whether to :cry: or :happydance:.I guess the best part is knowing I'm on to my second round and I am hoping for success this time. Lots of baby dust to all of the ladies still waiting for their bfp and also to myself....

Looks like we are on the same cycle! The :witch: finally got me too! I know how you feel, but I am leaning towards :happydance: I feel the second month is our month!!


----------



## KRosJ

Hi ladies!

Can I join you? I'm starting my 3rd cycle on Clomid 50 mg, days 5 -9. The first cycle resulted in a BFP for me, but sadly ended in Dec 2011 with a MC. 

OH is taking Zinc and FertiliAid for men; besides Clomid, I've been taking Prenatals and we have been using Preseed. Does anyone take any other fertility enhancers for women while taking Clomid? I was looking into the FertiliAid for women, but the warning says not to take it if you are taking Clomid, because this may cancel out the effects of Clomid? 

I'm also wondering, has anyone taken Clomid on days 4 - 8 with success? I've tried days 5 -9 and 3 - 7. I was thinking of trying 4 - 8. My dr isn't monitoring me at all. He pretty much wrote me the prescription for Clomid and said good luck! :/ 

I'm only on CD 3, so it's going to be a long wait for me. So impatient! I hope I'm counting my cycle days right; I don't want to mess up my Clomid. I saw a little blood on Friday but can't decide if it was AF starting out slow or just spotting, so I started counting on Saturday as CD 1. Hopefully, this is right. 

Any suggestions or advice is appreciated, ladies!!!

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## momwannabe81

So this is cycle 3 on clomid at 150mg increase and i'm unexplained bun O regularly, I have been taking it 5-9 but was considering changing it to 3-7, Do u think that it might help if i do change it? I just don't know what else i can do feel so hopeless as i've taken everything that i can think of and still nothing, i will be trying (don't know if i can stand the taste) raspberry tea. Have pre seed also. and will take robitussin around O time to help with cm.


----------



## wantababy1

kel21 said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Af finally showed up! I don't know whether to :cry: or :happydance:.I guess the best part is knowing I'm on to my second round and I am hoping for success this time. Lots of baby dust to all of the ladies still waiting for their bfp and also to myself....
> 
> Looks like we are on the same cycle! The :witch: finally got me too! I know how you feel, but I am leaning towards :happydance: I feel the second month is our month!!Click to expand...

It's definitely our month! Let's stay in contact and see how this month goes. Being on the same cycle is like a connection. :rofl: Baby dust to you, tons and tons of it!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck! So 150 is a high dose for someone who O's regularly.
So are you being monitored then? Apparrently the earlier you take the pills the more follicles develop, but possibly not as mature. That later assists fewer eggs to be their best quality. Has DH been tested? 3-7 is what I was prescribed 50mg. I've become pregnant twice on that with the help of IUI. I'd discuss the options with your doc.



momwannabe81 said:


> So this is cycle 3 on clomid at 150mg increase and i'm unexplained bun O regularly, I have been taking it 5-9 but was considering changing it to 3-7, Do u think that it might help if i do change it? I just don't know what else i can do feel so hopeless as i've taken everything that i can think of and still nothing, i will be trying (don't know if i can stand the taste) raspberry tea. Have pre seed also. and will take robitussin around O time to help with cm.


----------



## elisamarie

kel21 said:


> Still waiting on the witch! Should have started fri or sat, sun at the latest. Had af symptoms friday (slightly crampy which I usually get right before or after I start, and my usual rages!) Now nothing. No pregnancy symptoms, no af symptoms, nothing! :nope: And all BFN!!!! I hate this, guess clomid is going to make my cycle longer! Right now I am either 15 dpo (going off of opk) or 13 dpo going off of o pains. :shrug:

my first cycle of clomid i went from a 28 day cycle to a 35. it is possible that clomid is the reason for a late AF


----------



## elisamarie

KRosJ said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can I join you? I'm starting my 3rd cycle on Clomid 50 mg, days 5 -9. The first cycle resulted in a BFP for me, but sadly ended in Dec 2011 with a MC.
> 
> OH is taking Zinc and FertiliAid for men; besides Clomid, I've been taking Prenatals and we have been using Preseed. Does anyone take any other fertility enhancers for women while taking Clomid? I was looking into the FertiliAid for women, but the warning says not to take it if you are taking Clomid, because this may cancel out the effects of Clomid?
> 
> I'm also wondering, has anyone taken Clomid on days 4 - 8 with success? I've tried days 5 -9 and 3 - 7. I was thinking of trying 4 - 8. My dr isn't monitoring me at all. He pretty much wrote me the prescription for Clomid and said good luck! :/
> 
> I'm only on CD 3, so it's going to be a long wait for me. So impatient! I hope I'm counting my cycle days right; I don't want to mess up my Clomid. I saw a little blood on Friday but can't decide if it was AF starting out slow or just spotting, so I started counting on Saturday as CD 1. Hopefully, this is right.
> 
> Any suggestions or advice is appreciated, ladies!!!
> 
> :dust: for everyone!

 I accidentally did days 4-8 because i forgot to take it on day 3 and got my BFP :)


----------



## momwannabe81

I am being monitored and had a few follicles over 20 mm, i just want to do something different as5-9 hasn't worked......might just go middle and do 4-8.......


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My ultrasound reveals a healthy baby 7weeks and two days :) heart rate is 153 bpm and sounded wonderful :) I have pics but can't get them uploaded yet.
Hope you are all well!


----------



## mamatrujillo

I have an update on my situation... I just came back from my follicle check, on cd 13, and this is my 3rd cycle of clomid. Sadly, my ultrasound didnt go well. Doc said my right ovarie is just hangin there, and my left one showed small follicles but nothing that could cause ovulation or release an egg.

to add to my disappointment, he found fluid in my uterus. Who knows how long it has been there. he thinks i could have ruptured a polyp. 

I will be going back next thursday to check my follicles again, and the fluid. If the fluid is still there, i have to have a d&c. If my follicles havent changed, the doc mentioned putting me on a higher dose of clomid, but not until the fluid is resolved in my uterus. 

I am exhausted, and heartbroken. I feel like im failing my husband because I cant give him a baby. All we want is a baby together that we dont have to share with anyone else. is that so much to ask??


----------



## CAValleygirl

hopeful42nd said:


> my ultrasound reveals a healthy baby 7weeks and two days :) heart rate is 153 bpm and sounded wonderful :) i have pics but can't get them uploaded yet.
> Hope you are all well!


so exciting!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mamatrujillo said:


> I have an update on my situation... I just came back from my follicle check, on cd 13, and this is my 3rd cycle of clomid. Sadly, my ultrasound didnt go well. Doc said my right ovarie is just hangin there, and my left one showed small follicles but nothing that could cause ovulation or release an egg.
> 
> to add to my disappointment, he found fluid in my uterus. Who knows how long it has been there. he thinks i could have ruptured a polyp.
> 
> I will be going back next thursday to check my follicles again, and the fluid. If the fluid is still there, i have to have a d&c. If my follicles havent changed, the doc mentioned putting me on a higher dose of clomid, but not until the fluid is resolved in my uterus.
> 
> I am exhausted, and heartbroken. I feel like im failing my husband because I cant give him a baby. All we want is a baby together that we dont have to share with anyone else. is that so much to ask??

Sweetie don't ever feel like your failing you husband. If he had the problems with fertility would you place blame on him? No, youd love him and face whatever you two needed to do. In a marriage you face things together, and come out stronger in the end. Some of us have a longer journey to children than most. It's unfortunate. I'm sorry you are having a hard time :) :hugs: sending you positive thoughts!


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> My ultrasound reveals a healthy baby 7weeks and two days :) heart rate is 153 bpm and sounded wonderful :) I have pics but can't get them uploaded yet.
> Hope you are all well!

woohoo!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## KRosJ

momwannabe81 said:


> I am being monitored and had a few follicles over 20 mm, i just want to do something different as5-9 hasn't worked......might just go middle and do 4-8.......

I decided to go ahead and try days 4 - 8 on Clomid too. I've been on 50 mg but my doctor said he would call in a prescription for 100 mg if I'd like. Part of me wants to up the dosage, but I've also heard the negative side effects of this too, so I'm sure. Apparently, my doctor's office is giving Clomid out like candy! I'm not even being monitored or anything. 

What dosage are you on, momwannabe81?

I'm on CD 4 today; anyone else near that?


----------



## jme84

I am cd 4 too.


----------



## KRosJ

jme84 said:


> I am cd 4 too.

:hi:

What is your dose of Clomid? What other methods are you trying for this cycle?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haj684 - how've you been? Your in your tww again? What's test day?


----------



## lorojovanos

So I didn't start the clomid yet as the hubbys away this weekend for a while but I've been doing opk's just because I have them. 3 days ago, i had an almost positive and then next day it went right down to nothing:( This morning i barely could see a second line, and this afternoon, there is deftinetly a ++++++!
Feeling VERY optimistic this month:)


----------



## momwannabe81

KRosJ said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> I am being monitored and had a few follicles over 20 mm, i just want to do something different as5-9 hasn't worked......might just go middle and do 4-8.......
> 
> I decided to go ahead and try days 4 - 8 on Clomid too. I've been on 50 mg but my doctor said he would call in a prescription for 100 mg if I'd like. Part of me wants to up the dosage, but I've also heard the negative side effects of this too, so I'm sure. Apparently, my doctor's office is giving Clomid out like candy! I'm not even being monitored or anything.
> 
> What dosage are you on, momwannabe81?
> 
> I'm on CD 4 today; anyone else near that?Click to expand...

I'm cd 2 today (well 3 as it's after midnight) but the Dr has increased my dose every month so now 3rd month it's at 150mg, hope it does the trick but yet i'm scared it's going to mess me up. I kind took the 1st clomid cycle 4-8 but i was taking it at 1 am so kind of 5-9......anyways i am thinking about taking it again during the day and do 4-8. I've just cut it close to last cycle as i Oed on cd 15 and had the u/s that morning so if i take it 4-8 i might O a little early.....ugh so frustrating, wish i would just get pregnant and end this mess. All i see around is pregnant women or were and had their baby........it's my turn dang it.


----------



## sowmyaraman81

Dear All.,

We are married for 3 years !!!! We are TTC since 6 months and my cycles are very irregular.Iam using metmorfin & Follic acid as per my doctor advice! I am on clomid since last five cycles.

Below are my details

My period was induced.... 
First Cycle - 200MG with HCG shot - But no luck
Second Cycle - 200MG but no dominant follicle(Got my periods)
Third Cycle - Follicles was overgrown(Got Induced for periods)
Fourth Cycle - Cyst in the Basal Scan so no clomid(Got Induced for periods)
This is my Fifth cycle - Had DF and had HCG sot...waiting for the result....my periods are due on 24th feb and took bhcg blood test yesterday and it was negative(((......

Want to know after clomid what doc will suggest??? I am worried and depressed. Please ladies want your guidance!!!!


----------



## ttcreed

Hi ladies, 
I am so sorry I haven't posted for a while, I have been really busy. I am now 10 weeks pregnant today, and so far everything is ok. I got to see the heartbeat two weeks ago and I almost started to cry. I am still trying to stay skeptical in case something happens, but its really hard when I feel the baby "flutters" in my belly. The Doc told me its not gas, its baby moving lol My morning sickness is ok, but its lasting off and on all day and night. I was put on promithazine (anti nausea) meds to help me get through, thankfully its safe to take. I had my first weird craving the other night, I wanted cucumbers and mashed potatoes. i didnt mix them but i did dip the cucumbers into the tators lol My most recent one was pie, took two bites and gagged. I love pie, and its funny that I cant stomach it right now. I have been lucky, I guess, that I have not thrown up, sometimes I wish I could. Good luck to everyone who is ttc, dont give up hope (we tried for over a year, then on our third cycle of clomid it happened). Much love and prayers to you all!!!! Anna


----------



## MaybeBaby2012

ttcreed said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am so sorry I haven't posted for a while, I have been really busy. I am now 10 weeks pregnant today, and so far everything is ok. I got to see the heartbeat two weeks ago and I almost started to cry. I am still trying to stay skeptical in case something happens, but its really hard when I feel the baby "flutters" in my belly. The Doc told me its not gas, its baby moving lol My morning sickness is ok, but its lasting off and on all day and night. I was put on promithazine (anti nausea) meds to help me get through, thankfully its safe to take. I had my first weird craving the other night, I wanted cucumbers and mashed potatoes. i didnt mix them but i did dip the cucumbers into the tators lol My most recent one was pie, took two bites and gagged. I love pie, and its funny that I cant stomach it right now. I have been lucky, I guess, that I have not thrown up, sometimes I wish I could. Good luck to everyone who is ttc, dont give up hope (we tried for over a year, then on our third cycle of clomid it happened). Much love and prayers to you all!!!! Anna

Lovely to ready your story hun.. its nice to see something positive and a success story to remind yourself theres still chance!! huge congrats for you, very exciting xx


----------



## KRosJ

I decided to go with the prescription for 100 mg, so I started that yesterday. I usually get hot flashes from Clomid, but didn't feel anything yesterday, so I'm kinda worried it's not working :(

My first round of Clomid I did days 5 - 9 and we got pregnant. Sadly, it ended in a miscarriage, but it kind of gave me hope that I can get pregnant and Clomid can work. 

momwannabe81 - I know what you mean about this being so frustrating. Every single day I see another Facebook post that one of my friends is pregnant. The worst is when they say it was surprise, or they weren't trying, or they got pregnant their first try. Why not me?! I notice anything and everything that has to do with babies, wherever I go. I'm driving myself crazy! I'm tired of the waiting game of TTC. 

I will cross my fingers for you! Let's hope for our BFP in March! 

:dust: everyone!


----------



## jme84

sowmyaraman81 said:


> Dear All.,
> 
> We are married for 3 years !!!! We are TTC since 6 months and my cycles are very irregular.Iam using metmorfin & Follic acid as per my doctor advice! I am on clomid since last five cycles.
> 
> Below are my details
> 
> My period was induced....
> First Cycle - 200MG with HCG shot - But no luck
> Second Cycle - 200MG but no dominant follicle(Got my periods)
> Third Cycle - Follicles was overgrown(Got Induced for periods)
> Fourth Cycle - Cyst in the Basal Scan so no clomid(Got Induced for periods)
> This is my Fifth cycle - Had DF and had HCG sot...waiting for the result....my periods are due on 24th feb and took bhcg blood test yesterday and it was negative(((......
> 
> Want to know after clomid what doc will suggest??? I am worried and depressed. Please ladies want your guidance!!!!

I would ask your doctor what the plan for your is after six months of clomid. I did 5 cycles of clomid and now I am on a two month break no meds. Then after the two months is up will do blood work and decide from there. He did mention femera to me as an option instead of clomid and maybe iui. Good luck and baby dust.


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> Haj684 - how've you been? Your in your tww again? What's test day?

Yup, I'm in the dreaded tww again. I'll be testing March 1st (If I can hold off)!! I had a temp dip the other day at 5dpiui

My Ovulation Chart 

There's my chart. And then I had a huge spike. I don't know if that would be too early for implantation. I know it could have something to do with my estrogen but of course my wishful thinking would like to think otherwise. Other then that I had some stabbing pains in my right abdomen last night and shooting pains in my thighs and I have been super tired. Of course this could all be absolutely nothing but I'm oh so good at driving myself nuts lol. How is everything going with you??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Excellent :) couldn't be happier that the baby seems nicely nestled in for the long haul. I'm glad to hear you felt some oddities. I definately felt some, at 8-9 dpo sharp twinges to right lower side (low as in like just above pubic bone) and ten tugging around belly button too. It could be something but your right 5dpiui is a bit early. 6-10 is usually the magic area. So keep yourself occupied for the next 4-5 days but also remember to take it easy....it's implantation time, if you haven't already. :)
How was your lining and counts this round?


----------



## haj624

Hopeful42nd said:


> Excellent :) couldn't be happier that the baby seems nicely nestled in for the long haul. I'm glad to hear you felt some oddities. I definately felt some, at 8-9 dpo sharp twinges to right lower side (low as in like just above pubic bone) and ten tugging around belly button too. It could be something but your right 5dpiui is a bit early. 6-10 is usually the magic area. So keep yourself occupied for the next 4-5 days but also remember to take it easy....it's implantation time, if you haven't already. :)
> How was your lining and counts this round?

Good, I'm so glad to hear!! Yeah those are kind like the ones I had so hopefully thats good news! I definitely need to keep myself busy so I dont go nuts. The doctor said my lining looked good and so did DH's little spermies so hopefully they guys got there!!


----------



## wana b a mom

mamatrujillo said:


> I have an update on my situation... I just came back from my follicle check, on cd 13, and this is my 3rd cycle of clomid. Sadly, my ultrasound didnt go well. Doc said my right ovarie is just hangin there, and my left one showed small follicles but nothing that could cause ovulation or release an egg.
> 
> to add to my disappointment, he found fluid in my uterus. Who knows how long it has been there. he thinks i could have ruptured a polyp.
> 
> I will be going back next thursday to check my follicles again, and the fluid. If the fluid is still there, i have to have a d&c. If my follicles havent changed, the doc mentioned putting me on a higher dose of clomid, but not until the fluid is resolved in my uterus.
> 
> I am exhausted, and heartbroken. I feel like im failing my husband because I cant give him a baby. All we want is a baby together that we dont have to share with anyone else. is that so much to ask??

Don't give up hope and don't blame yourself for things that are out of your control. You will get a BFP!! it may take a bit longer than you wanted to but you will make it! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

best of luck!

:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Hopeful42nd said:


> My ultrasound reveals a healthy baby 7weeks and two days :) heart rate is 153 bpm and sounded wonderful :) I have pics but can't get them uploaded yet.
> Hope you are all well!

that's so exciting!!! :cloud9: congrats!!


----------



## wana b a mom

ttcreed said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am so sorry I haven't posted for a while, I have been really busy. I am now 10 weeks pregnant today, and so far everything is ok. I got to see the heartbeat two weeks ago and I almost started to cry. I am still trying to stay skeptical in case something happens, but its really hard when I feel the baby "flutters" in my belly. The Doc told me its not gas, its baby moving lol My morning sickness is ok, but its lasting off and on all day and night. I was put on promithazine (anti nausea) meds to help me get through, thankfully its safe to take. I had my first weird craving the other night, I wanted cucumbers and mashed potatoes. i didnt mix them but i did dip the cucumbers into the tators lol My most recent one was pie, took two bites and gagged. I love pie, and its funny that I cant stomach it right now. I have been lucky, I guess, that I have not thrown up, sometimes I wish I could. Good luck to everyone who is ttc, dont give up hope (we tried for over a year, then on our third cycle of clomid it happened). Much love and prayers to you all!!!! Anna

great to hear from you! and so good to know everything is fine! :hugs:


----------



## mamatrujillo

Hopeful42nd said:


> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> I have an update on my situation... I just came back from my follicle check, on cd 13, and this is my 3rd cycle of clomid. Sadly, my ultrasound didnt go well. Doc said my right ovarie is just hangin there, and my left one showed small follicles but nothing that could cause ovulation or release an egg.
> 
> to add to my disappointment, he found fluid in my uterus. Who knows how long it has been there. he thinks i could have ruptured a polyp.
> 
> I will be going back next thursday to check my follicles again, and the fluid. If the fluid is still there, i have to have a d&c. If my follicles havent changed, the doc mentioned putting me on a higher dose of clomid, but not until the fluid is resolved in my uterus.
> 
> I am exhausted, and heartbroken. I feel like im failing my husband because I cant give him a baby. All we want is a baby together that we dont have to share with anyone else. is that so much to ask??
> 
> Sweetie don't ever feel like your failing you husband. If he had the problems with fertility would you place blame on him? No, youd love him and face whatever you two needed to do. In a marriage you face things together, and come out stronger in the end. Some of us have a longer journey to children than most. It's unfortunate. I'm sorry you are having a hard time :) :hugs: sending you positive thoughts!Click to expand...


Today i am even MORE confused!!! I ended up at the doctor this morning because my contact cut my eye in my sleep, the doc did the usual exam and went over my uterus, it hurt when he pushed. he asked if i was pregnant. I told him about my ultrasound, and he told me that I could actually be pregnant, and that the fluid could be related to that, and that if im not very far along, the egg wouldnt show up on the ultrasound. So, I now have been obsessing and going back over my cycle. What I THOUGHT was IB last month, could have actually been af coming a couple days early. I started bleeding exactly 14 days later after taking the provera, but it was just light spotting, so that could have actually been me ovulating! 

it has now been 14 days since the last spotting episode, i took a preg test, it was neg, but im hoping the doc will do a blood test on me. The doc I saw yesterday wants to do a D&C but if there is a chance that im pregnant, i dont want to go through with it. Honestly, I was having dizzy spells etc and thought i was pregnant. So this may explain why the cycle of clomid didnt work haha. I will keep you posted. I dont want to get my hopes up, but i am clinging on


----------



## wana b a mom

OMG mamatrujillo!! that is crazy!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mamatrujillo said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> I have an update on my situation... I just came back from my follicle check, on cd 13, and this is my 3rd cycle of clomid. Sadly, my ultrasound didnt go well. Doc said my right ovarie is just hangin there, and my left one showed small follicles but nothing that could cause ovulation or release an egg.
> 
> to add to my disappointment, he found fluid in my uterus. Who knows how long it has been there. he thinks i could have ruptured a polyp.
> 
> I will be going back next thursday to check my follicles again, and the fluid. If the fluid is still there, i have to have a d&c. If my follicles havent changed, the doc mentioned putting me on a higher dose of clomid, but not until the fluid is resolved in my uterus.
> 
> I am exhausted, and heartbroken. I feel like im failing my husband because I cant give him a baby. All we want is a baby together that we dont have to share with anyone else. is that so much to ask??
> 
> Sweetie don't ever feel like your failing you husband. If he had the problems with fertility would you place blame on him? No, youd love him and face whatever you two needed to do. In a marriage you face things together, and come out stronger in the end. Some of us have a longer journey to children than most. It's unfortunate. I'm sorry you are having a hard time :) :hugs: sending you positive thoughts!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today i am even MORE confused!!! I ended up at the doctor this morning because my contact cut my eye in my sleep, the doc did the usual exam and went over my uterus, it hurt when he pushed. he asked if i was pregnant. I told him about my ultrasound, and he told me that I could actually be pregnant, and that the fluid could be related to that, and that if im not very far along, the egg wouldnt show up on the ultrasound. So, I now have been obsessing and going back over my cycle. What I THOUGHT was IB last month, could have actually been af coming a couple days early. I started bleeding exactly 14 days later after taking the provera, but it was just light spotting, so that could have actually been me ovulating!
> 
> it has now been 14 days since the last spotting episode, i took a preg test, it was neg, but im hoping the doc will do a blood test on me. The doc I saw yesterday wants to do a D&C but if there is a chance that im pregnant, i dont want to go through with it. Honestly, I was having dizzy spells etc and thought i was pregnant. So this may explain why the cycle of clomid didnt work haha. I will keep you posted. I dont want to get my hopes up, but i am clinging onClick to expand...

Omg wow, the plot thickens. I hope you are handling this well. Get a blood pregnancy test! It's peace of mind for you that you are doing the right thing and not harming a possible pregnancy. If its 14 days post when you now think you ovulated then it would definately register on a blood test, most home pregnancy tests as well, but they don't aleays work for everyone.
Did they scan you before starting clomid (cd3), it's usually common practice to do so to ensure things look fine and no cysts are present before starting a follicle stimulating hormone.
Keep us posted for sure! Do not go through this alone, sometimes our DH's just don't get it. We are here for you :)


----------



## Momto3and...

I posted this yesterday, but I guess I should have posted it in here, and not in the TTC thread.

Just prescribed Clomid- not sure where to go.....
I am trying to find a good message board out there with information on clomid. I just found out today, (via bloodwork taken last week), I am not ovulating. I have 3 precious babies (including a set of twins) and we have been ttc for a few months now. It hasn't been real long, but I had a feeling something was up, so I had them do bloodwork. Sure enough, after popping out 3 little guys, basically on the first try, god is going to make me work a little harder for #4!

Looking for advice, info, websites, etc. 

I am going in tomorrow to start the clomid, and will be on cd5, so I will take it cd 5-9. Not sure if this is best, as I know cd3-7 is common too.

______________________________________________________________
So I went in today, and was prescribed 50mg and starting taking it this morning, cd5. She said that we should dtd day 10-20, everyother day. I will go in on cd21 to get my labs again to see if I ovulated this month.

Does this sound right?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yep it sounds normal. There is always debates with docs about what days are best to take clomid. Some 2-6, some 3-7, some 5-9, but there is no real evidence of what works best except what seems to cause more pregnancies at that particular clinic. They speculate that taking it earlier means more eggs that aren't always fully mature, and later less eggs but fully mature. 50 is the starting dose, if that doesn't make you ovulste they will up it, until you do. BDing every other day is good, but lots of ladies use OPK's to see their surge and once they do they BD every day for a few days to ensure more sperm get the chance.
Hope ive been helpful, you are in the right place :)


----------



## mamatrujillo

wana b a mom said:


> OMG mamatrujillo!! that is crazy!!!!

Talk about an emotional roller coaster!!! ahhh!!!!


----------



## mamatrujillo

Hopeful42nd said:


> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> I have an update on my situation... I just came back from my follicle check, on cd 13, and this is my 3rd cycle of clomid. Sadly, my ultrasound didnt go well. Doc said my right ovarie is just hangin there, and my left one showed small follicles but nothing that could cause ovulation or release an egg.
> 
> to add to my disappointment, he found fluid in my uterus. Who knows how long it has been there. he thinks i could have ruptured a polyp.
> 
> I will be going back next thursday to check my follicles again, and the fluid. If the fluid is still there, i have to have a d&c. If my follicles havent changed, the doc mentioned putting me on a higher dose of clomid, but not until the fluid is resolved in my uterus.
> 
> I am exhausted, and heartbroken. I feel like im failing my husband because I cant give him a baby. All we want is a baby together that we dont have to share with anyone else. is that so much to ask??
> 
> Sweetie don't ever feel like your failing you husband. If he had the problems with fertility would you place blame on him? No, youd love him and face whatever you two needed to do. In a marriage you face things together, and come out stronger in the end. Some of us have a longer journey to children than most. It's unfortunate. I'm sorry you are having a hard time :) :hugs: sending you positive thoughts!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today i am even MORE confused!!! I ended up at the doctor this morning because my contact cut my eye in my sleep, the doc did the usual exam and went over my uterus, it hurt when he pushed. he asked if i was pregnant. I told him about my ultrasound, and he told me that I could actually be pregnant, and that the fluid could be related to that, and that if im not very far along, the egg wouldnt show up on the ultrasound. So, I now have been obsessing and going back over my cycle. What I THOUGHT was IB last month, could have actually been af coming a couple days early. I started bleeding exactly 14 days later after taking the provera, but it was just light spotting, so that could have actually been me ovulating!
> 
> it has now been 14 days since the last spotting episode, i took a preg test, it was neg, but im hoping the doc will do a blood test on me. The doc I saw yesterday wants to do a D&C but if there is a chance that im pregnant, i dont want to go through with it. Honestly, I was having dizzy spells etc and thought i was pregnant. So this may explain why the cycle of clomid didnt work haha. I will keep you posted. I dont want to get my hopes up, but i am clinging onClick to expand...
> 
> Omg wow, the plot thickens. I hope you are handling this well. Get a blood pregnancy test! It's peace of mind for you that you are doing the right thing and not harming a possible pregnancy. If its 14 days post when you now think you ovulated then it would definately register on a blood test, most home pregnancy tests as well, but they don't aleays work for everyone.
> Did they scan you before starting clomid (cd3), it's usually common practice to do so to ensure things look fine and no cysts are present before starting a follicle stimulating hormone.
> Keep us posted for sure! Do not go through this alone, sometimes our DH's
> just don't get it. We are here for you :)Click to expand...

Well, no my doc didnt do any tests at ALL before starting the new cycle. When i didnt get a bfp at what i thought was cd 35, they just called in Provera and clomid again. 

Another development, I just started cramping within the last hour. Mostly on the left side, and then im walking around the house and well i needed to pass some gas so i pushed, and OMG a HUGE amount of really thick, stretchy gross brown cm came out! Like super brown, not even really a hint of red in there. Its freaking me out! I dont know what the hell it could be! I still havent heard back from the doctor about the blood test:cry:


----------



## jme84

Sorry mamatrujillo hope you get results soon. Sending you lost of :hugs:


----------



## mamatrujillo

jme84 said:


> Sorry mamatrujillo hope you get results soon. Sending you lost of :hugs:

Thank you! Its been a very long 24 hours! I wouldnt even know that there was a possibility of being pg if i hadnt been at the doc today. My contact cut my eyeball and i had to hurry to the doc and now I am having some confusing emotions. I remember being so happy when i first saw the ultrasound and saw the pocket of fluid, but then was crushed cuz the doc said he didnt know what it was. The new doc i saw today gave me a little glimmer of hope and we needed it!!!:happydance:


----------



## mamatrujillo

oh boy, another moment of confusion!!! I just had a pos OPK


----------



## jme84

Some women have said that they have gotten positive opks when they were indeed pregnant.


----------



## mamatrujillo

jme84 said:


> Some women have said that they have gotten positive opks when they were indeed pregnant.

Really? Im googling it as we speak. I called the doc, he said that my follicles were too small for it to produce anything and that they still want me to come in next week. But what explains the cramping, and the brown cm??


----------



## mamatrujillo

I am going in tomorrow to have my bloodwork done. then i will finally have some answers. What I am concerned about is that the gush of brown gunk that came out today may have been the fluid the doc saw on the U/S yesterday :( I have looked up what can happen if you take clomid when you didnt know you were pregnant, but considering the fact that i have follicles on my ovaries may indicate that im not pregnant. I dont think its possible to even have that happen even during early pregnancy, and even with having taken clomid. Does anyone else have words of wisdom?? Im so horribly confused


----------



## jme84

What cd are you mamatrujillo? Sorry I don't know what to tell you. I did just notice that your are in Utah. Me too.


----------



## mamatrujillo

jme84 said:


> What cd are you mamatrujillo? Sorry I don't know what to tell you. I did just notice that your are in Utah. Me too.

OMG you are!!! SLC holy crap how cool is that! im in ogden :) Well if i go by the spotting i had after the provera, i would be cd 14. but i am thinking what happened is I got af early,which what the doc told me was IB. I think I may have ov'd on my own before taking the provera. when i started bleeding after the provera it was super light. just spotting for 2 days, that was 14 days ago. and I had some old blood, and some cramping randomely before the provera. I charted cramping and bloating last week. I was also having dizzy spells, and moments of nausea. So I dont know whats going on. Doc said my pos opk is a false pos because theres no way my follicles could actually release an egg. so why then would it be all of a sudden pos? and why would i be cramping and have that gush of brown stuff come out? so many unanswered questions. Dont know if my husband and I will ever find the answer we hope for


----------



## jme84

I am actually in West Jordan. I will be waiting to see what the doc finds out today. Really hoping you are in fact prego and your bean is ok. Sending :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:.


----------



## KRosJ

jme84 said:


> What cd are you mamatrujillo? Sorry I don't know what to tell you. I did just notice that your are in Utah. Me too.

I'm in SLC too! :happydance:

Just started my Clomid two days ago. I was on 50 mg days 5 - 9 but I've switched to 100 mg days 4 - 8. I'm a little nervous because I'm not having any of the usual side affects. I hope it's working!

:dust:


----------



## Momto3and...

I am on day 2 of clomid, and I feel like crap. Literally feel like I do when I am pregnant (I am clearly not). My head hurts horribly and I feel sick to my stomach. Is this common? And if so, doesn't it get better or do the side effects last the whole time I am taking it?

:( Need a nap.


----------



## haj624

Momto3and... said:


> I am on day 2 of clomid, and I feel like crap. Literally feel like I do when I am pregnant (I am clearly not). My head hurts horribly and I feel sick to my stomach. Is this common? And if so, doesn't it get better or do the side effects last the whole time I am taking it?
> 
> :( Need a nap.

The only side effects I have are night sweats and those usually stick with me after day 2 of clomid. what dosage are you on?


----------



## Momto3and...

haj624 said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> I am on day 2 of clomid, and I feel like crap. Literally feel like I do when I am pregnant (I am clearly not). My head hurts horribly and I feel sick to my stomach. Is this common? And if so, doesn't it get better or do the side effects last the whole time I am taking it?
> 
> :( Need a nap.
> 
> The only side effects I have are night sweats and those usually stick with me after day 2 of clomid. what dosage are you on?Click to expand...

Only 50mg, this is my first month. I didn't sleep well at all last night, was cold from the fan, but would wake up in a sweat. But, the worst part is the headache. It started sometime around 3am, and I can't kick it. With 3 little boys at home, the noise doesn't help either. :(


----------



## haj624

Momto3and... said:


> haj624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> I am on day 2 of clomid, and I feel like crap. Literally feel like I do when I am pregnant (I am clearly not). My head hurts horribly and I feel sick to my stomach. Is this common? And if so, doesn't it get better or do the side effects last the whole time I am taking it?
> 
> :( Need a nap.
> 
> The only side effects I have are night sweats and those usually stick with me after day 2 of clomid. what dosage are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> Only 50mg, this is my first month. I didn't sleep well at all last night, was cold from the fan, but would wake up in a sweat. But, the worst part is the headache. It started sometime around 3am, and I can't kick it. With 3 little boys at home, the noise doesn't help either. :(Click to expand...

lol im sure!! yeah every since i started clomid it seems i constantly wake up sweaty. i dont know about the other symptoms because i dont have them but i would ask your doctor.


----------



## CAValleygirl

This cycle on 100mg, I felt side effects only on the third day of clomid, and those were mainly hot flashes and mood swings. Literally cried every day for a week. Also, broke out in sweat a few times a day and like ten times every night. It was horrible, but nothing I couldn't handle!


----------



## haj624

CAValleygirl said:


> This cycle on 100mg, I felt side effects only on the third day of clomid, and those were mainly hot flashes and mood swings. Literally cried every day for a week. Also, broke out in sweat a few times a day and like ten times every night. It was horrible, but nothing I couldn't handle!

oh yeah, that too. i cry all the time now lol


----------



## KRosJ

CAValleygirl said:


> This cycle on 100mg, I felt side effects only on the third day of clomid, and those were mainly hot flashes and mood swings. Literally cried every day for a week. Also, broke out in sweat a few times a day and like ten times every night. It was horrible, but nothing I couldn't handle!

Today will be my third day of 100 mg of Clomid; I hope I feel some side affects! It's silly, but it will make me feel more like it's working. I have been somewhat moody and sensitive, but there isn't a big enough difference for me to tell if I'm just having a rough week or it's the Clomid! 

CD # 6 for me; hate waiting!


----------



## CAValleygirl

That part of the wait never bothers me that much, and ovulation week is just fun and easy too!

It's the horrible, dreaded TWW that drives me mad! I'm 5dpo and losing my mind! Haha


----------



## Smh..Ahh

Hey, Im sorry, i hope you all get pregnant very soon (
im young im 20 and will turn 21 in couple months my fiance is 24 we have been together for 4years. i had a miscarriage around 2years ago. ever since i ovulate every 2-4 months. i went to the dr, because me and my fiance have been trying for over a year. 
my fiance has a baby from his previous relationship, did test done. i have no cyst no stds. no blockage.. i dont ovulate on my own and the dr seems to say its unexplained fertility. which is weird.. anyways. i was put on the generic clomid. this is my first cycle 100mg days 3-7 the only side effects i had was extreme depressions, hungry all the time, hot flashes.. i still get hot flashes . im on day 13 of my cycle been taking opk havent ovulated yet. hopefully this first round of clomid helps. it sucks cause my mom has twins and my aunt just had her 2nd set of twins. and i feel like im the only one having this problem of trying to conceive..just unfair. it has dried my cm up tho. so when i get that positive opk. and we baby dance we will be using pre-seed.


----------



## jme84

KRosJ I didn't have side effects every month with clomid and I did o 4 out of 5 cycles. I didn't even have side effects at 200mg. My doctor said I just have a good liver to get rid of it soon or I was getting used to it.

Momto3and... I got really bad head aches the first couple of clomid. I found that if I took the clomid with a meal and took Tylenol at the same time I would get head aches.

Smh..Ahh I know how you feel everyone around me is pregnant and only a few were even planned. To two people I know that were having problems ttc are also both pregnant. I am very happy for them but feel like I am being left behind and that it will never happen. Try to stay positive i know it's hard.


----------



## mamatrujillo

jme84 said:


> I am actually in West Jordan. I will be waiting to see what the doc finds out today. Really hoping you are in fact prego and your bean is ok. Sending :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:.

I had the blood test done, it was negative. The gush of brown stuff I had come out yesterday was the pocket of fluid in my uterus. My doc also thinks the U/S gave me a bladder infection because I have been peeing every 40 min and have alot of pressure. He wants me to come in tomrw for a urine test for infection. My next u/s is next thursday to check the status of my follicles. The way things are looking though, they wont release an egg and I will have to start another cycle. I have been on only 50 mg clomid and this doc said he is going to double that, if not more than double it. 

You are on 200mg? I didnt even think they went higher than 150. How many cycles have you done? and did they put you on it because of long cycles or??? Im going to pick your brain even more now because we are less than a couple hours away and now i feel like i have someone close by who is going through the same thing as I am.


----------



## PollyJo

yes; HCG and Lh are very similar in structure.... there's a great chance to get +OPK when pregnant


----------



## PollyJo

Smh...aah, Sweetie, you're very young, so hang in there. Just give your body some time to adjust to everything.

mamatrujillo, I'm sorry you have to go through all of the weirdness. It's strange, but I found myself with the doc with problems of all kinds, and mostly UTIs for nowhere at all after we started ttc.... I sometimes wonder if it creates a huge stress in our lives when our psyche keeps egging (sic) us for a baby .... Hope you feel better soon. I posted a line about +OPKs, actually before I read your other posts. I apologize.

:hug:


----------



## hopingfor4

Does anyone feel that the more clomid you take the better off you are to ovulate? I was on 50 mg days 6-10, but the OB just changed it to 100mg days 3-7. My progesterone was only 12.2. so he wanted to increase it.


----------



## mamatrujillo

hopingfor4 said:


> Does anyone feel that the more clomid you take the better off you are to ovulate? I was on 50 mg days 6-10, but the OB just changed it to 100mg days 3-7. My progesterone was only 12.2. so he wanted to increase it.

i would agree w that. i just did my 3rd cycle of clomid at 50mg. my folllicle check at cd13 wasnt very good. doc said even w the clomid my follicles may not even b releasing an egg! hes checking my follicles again next week, if i dont catch an egg hes going to at the minimum double my dose. im just not producing the hormones required. some woman get by w 50mg because they just need a little boost, other woman, like u and myself, need more like a giant kick lol:thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Alright ladies, question for those who have upped their dose:

How long did your doc wait before declaring that you "didn't ovulate" on Clomid and deciding to increase it? 

I did Clomid 50mg (CD2-6) last cycle but didn't get a positive OPK until 15 days after my last pill. Had basically no cervical mucus and a BFN to round it all out. 

Would a higher dose maybe help me ovulate before CD21-23?


----------



## jme84

mamatrujillo I am actually on a break from Clomid but last cycle I did 200mg of clomid. I actually started on Clomid because I had really short irregular cycles with no ovulation. I was just seeing an ob/gyn and he just kept saying my progesterone was too low that I had not o. So he would increase the dose of Clomid. He never did any testing to see what was causing the problem even after I asked each month.
Last week I went to a FS who said I had ovulated all but one month on Clomid and that the really high levels of Clomid were possibly doing more harm then good. High doses of Clomid can thin your lining and make your Cm hostile. He had me stop the Clomid for two months he wants it all out of my system to do a bunch of blood work to see what my problem is. He did say he thinks I have PCOS. Really hoping that my body will o without the Clomid but I am kinda doubtful.


----------



## jme84

BabyBumpAhead I have not heard a higher dose of Clomid making you o earlier. My FS says it is most common for women to o cd 16-21 with Clomid. Are they doing any blood work or monitoring?


----------



## Missus X

I am 8/9dpo and taking 100 mg of clomid. I only took it or 3 days from cd 3, as I developed an awful headache on cd 4 (nausea) and spent 2 days in bed DH insisted I stop taking it. We are in Hong Kong and clomid users are not monitored (as far as I am aware, & I have been to 2 Drs both public & private & neither monitored it's use). Cd3/4 whilst asleep in bed i awoke as I felt a pinch, around the right ovary it was strong enough for me to wake up and accuse DH of pinching me! From 5/6 dpo I have had cramping sometimes stronger than other times, it kept me awake last night. I also have sore nips/breasts from last night too. I took an hpt today (Friday) and bfn. I am wondering whether my symptoms are clomid symptons as I have read on the net that clomid causes symptoms after overlation or is it pregnancy symptoms? I am praying that this is the month for my bfp!


----------



## kel21

Could be either! Clomid can mess with your mind! Fxd it is you BFP!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

So someone guided me to this thread! I'm on my first round of clomid, 50mg days 3-7. Tonight will be my 4th night on it and it hasn't been too bad. The first 2 nights were awesome! No problems at all but then last night I got very emotional over I don't even know what! I was just crying! And I had night sweats so bad I couldn't even get to sleep. It was terrible. 

I did expect it to be worse so I'm still not like hating the medicine but it is definitely uncomfortable! 

I go in for IUI march 2nd or 3rd as long as my follicles are big enough!


----------



## haj624

ashknowsbest said:


> So someone guided me to this thread! I'm on my first round of clomid, 50mg days 3-7. Tonight will be my 4th night on it and it hasn't been too bad. The first 2 nights were awesome! No problems at all but then last night I got very emotional over I don't even know what! I was just crying! And I had night sweats so bad I couldn't even get to sleep. It was terrible.
> 
> I did expect it to be worse so I'm still not like hating the medicine but it is definitely uncomfortable!
> 
> I go in for IUI march 2nd or 3rd as long as my follicles are big enough!

Those my only 2 side effects from the clomid and they suck:dohh: For me they last well past when i finish the clomid. I guess I'm lucky that those are the only side effects I have though. But pretty much since I started clomid in October I havent stop crying lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I hope you can stop crying soon :hugs:! I hated it, so did OH! He probably wanted to leave me last night because I was a wreck! It doesn't help that TTC is hard enough as it is and then add hormone medication to it! Woah! Are you waiting to see if you're preggo ?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and you finished the 5 pills and then you still have the side effect? Even the hot flashes?


----------



## haj624

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I hope you can stop crying soon :hugs:! I hated it, so did OH! He probably wanted to leave me last night because I was a wreck! It doesn't help that TTC is hard enough as it is and then add hormone medication to it! Woah! Are you waiting to see if you're preggo ?

Trust me my DH is like are you crying again or why are you crying? And he usually get an answer like omg that commercial was so sad. these are the things i cry about lol. i know its definitely doesn't make ttc easier feeling like this. Yup, im impatiently waiting. AF is due on Thursday. I'm at the point of my tww where i have officially lost it and have convinced myself how can i not be pregnant:dohh:


----------



## haj624

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh and you finished the 5 pills and then you still have the side effect? Even the hot flashes?

hot flashes subside after a few days but i feel like im always crying


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I guess it's kinda better to prepare yourself for the worst ... I hate to say it but I do the same thing! 

I don't cry over commercials, I just cry laying in bed doing nothing! Lol! And then when OH tries to comfort me I push him away. I am really a wreck because then I get mad at him for not comforting me. It's pretty crazy!


----------



## ashknowsbest

well that's good to know about the hot flashes because I don't think I can deal with them much longer!


----------



## haj624

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I guess it's kinda better to prepare yourself for the worst ... I hate to say it but I do the same thing!
> 
> I don't cry over commercials, I just cry laying in bed doing nothing! Lol! And then when OH tries to comfort me I push him away. I am really a wreck because then I get mad at him for not comforting me. It's pretty crazy!

it really is just all the hormones. it makes you feel a million emotions all at once. guys have the emotional stamina of a spoon so they definitely dont get it lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

I'm trying really hard not to psych myself out before even going on it! I think they are going to have to induce my period too, so who knows what that is going to do to my emotions, i'm really nervous about it...

Glad I have a place to come and talk about it though :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

It's kind of frustrating because he just wanted to go to bed last night but I wanted him to comfort me and he was getting annoyed and I was like .. wtf. It was terrible and I really can't wait to get these next 2 pills over with! And then IUI to get my bfp so I don't have to worry about any of this anymore!


----------



## haj624

ashknowsbest said:


> It's kind of frustrating because he just wanted to go to bed last night but I wanted him to comfort me and he was getting annoyed and I was like .. wtf. It was terrible and I really can't wait to get these next 2 pills over with! And then IUI to get my bfp so I don't have to worry about any of this anymore!

trust me i knwo the feeling. February was my 5th cycle of clomid.


----------



## ashknowsbest

goodness, I don't know how you do it! So you're just doing clomid no iui?


----------



## haj624

ashknowsbest said:


> goodness, I don't know how you do it! So you're just doing clomid no iui?

I just started IUI's in January. I did 3 months of clomid no IUI. So I had my frist IUI in Jan and my 2nd one was Feb15th. Do you guys have any fertility issues?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I have a prolactinoma which causes me to have higher prolactin but I've been on medication and all is well with that. Other than the prolactinoma no other problems. I started seeing my FS in September of 2011 and we're now starting IUI this month. I think I'll be getting it march 2nd!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Do you guys have any fertility issues?


----------



## haj624

ashknowsbest said:


> I have a prolactinoma which causes me to have higher prolactin but I've been on medication and all is well with that. Other than the prolactinoma no other problems. I started seeing my FS in September of 2011 and we're now starting IUI this month. I think I'll be getting it march 2nd!

what exactly is that?? if you dont mind me asking. i have a slight case of PCOS and DH has low sperm morphology and ok motility:sad2:


----------



## ashknowsbest

A prolactinoma is a cluster of cells on the pituitary gland. It's almost always benign and mine is and what is does it, it makes the pituitary gland think that my body doesn't have enough prolactin so it keeps secreting it when I already do have enough. Prolactin stimulates ovulation, and breast milk production when you get pregnant. That's why women who are pregnant have really high levels of prolactin because it helps produce milk for the baby! My levels weren't that bad so I was still ovulating but my FS said that it was probably a weak ovulation so he put me on dostinex to help get the levels normal and they're normal. I had that blood test done about 2 months ago and he said if I wasn't pregnant by February to come in and talk about clomid and IUI which I did and here I am now. :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ashknowsbest said:


> A prolactinoma is a cluster of cells on the pituitary gland. It's almost always benign and mine is and what is does it, it makes the pituitary gland think that my body doesn't have enough prolactin so it keeps secreting it when I already do have enough. Prolactin stimulates ovulation, and breast milk production when you get pregnant. That's why women who are pregnant have really high levels of prolactin because it helps produce milk for the baby! My levels weren't that bad so I was still ovulating but my FS said that it was probably a weak ovulation so he put me on dostinex to help get the levels normal and they're normal. I had that blood test done about 2 months ago and he said if I wasn't pregnant by February to come in and talk about clomid and IUI which I did and here I am now. :)

Looking at the bright side, you shouldn't have issues breastfeeding. :) some women can't produce enough.
You'll do fine with IUI. It's something that is not nearly as weird as you might think, especially when you get that bfp :) it's amazing what they can do for us now!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I mean I'm excited about the IUI but I feel a little bit down because the odds aren't that great. 10-20% idk. I'm feeling like I'm getting my hopes up and I shouldn't!! 
And about the prolactinoma, my FS told me that if I had any fertility problems this is the one to have so I feel good about that!


----------



## haj624

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah I mean I'm excited about the IUI but I feel a little bit down because the odds aren't that great. 10-20% idk. I'm feeling like I'm getting my hopes up and I shouldn't!!
> And about the prolactinoma, my FS told me that if I had any fertility problems this is the one to have so I feel good about that!

Well my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks haj


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ashknowsbest - the younger you are your odds are better, the high is 26% I think. Also you have to ensure proper timing. Have they told you how yours will be timed?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah they're going to do a transvaginal ultrasound to check for mature follicles then trigger shot and then 24-36 hours after do the IUI. And they told us to BD every other day from CD 10-22


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Have you triggered before. It's a good judge to see when you o after the shot. Im so lucky 36 was the magic number for me. Good luck, sounds very promising! You should abstain 36-48 hours before DH gives the sample but bd the night after IUI. It gives better results for his numbers. But holding out longer than72 can give negative results for him. :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the advice :) I've never triggered before or taken clomid or had IUI so this is all very new to me but I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No worries :) I did lots of research myself as I hate walking into something blindly. There is a lot of conflicting info out there posted by diff fertility clinics based on their preferences.
I found this helpful for some questions.
Have a read if you like.
https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/464.html


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks again! That was great info and I feel better. I mean if I don't get preggo this time I'll just have to do it again ... I may want to try injectables though. Do you know what the difference is?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Injectables are a more extreme way of stimulating the follicles. Generally it produces more than clomid or follitism, or it's good if you don't respond to the other meds. They try to stick with pills first. As for more I never had to go further than clomid as it worked for me.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I know I produce mature eggs because I had a transvaginal ultrasound a couple of months ago to check my ovaries and the doctor performing the procedure said that I had mature follicles so I probably wont' need more than clomid, hopefully! And I don't want injectables if they're more aggressive but I'll do what I have to do.


----------



## danswifey31

HI ladies well I posted the other night that I thought I was close to Oing, becuase I felt the god awful pain then the next day tested at about 12pm and the opk showed a some what of dark line but was not as dark or darker then the control line, so I figured O was close so I have tested like a million times since then. and still no change in the test line... So I dont know what to think could I have O'ed on that day even though the line was lighter then the control line? Or could O still be around the corner please give me hope ladies I affarid I didnt O this cycle that will be just sucky Im not to worried about missing it cause we have bding like crazy so if I did and just didnt catch it I'm sure I was covered with all the bding! I guess I just need some encourging words of wisdom thanks a bunch:hugs:


----------



## Momto3and...

I am on cd9, and just took my last does of clomid (cd5-9). My dr suggested doing the deed starting on cd10 (tomorrow), and everyother day, for 10 days. 

I just want to be sure I dont miss the window! Does this seem right?

Thanks!!


----------



## kcoennen

My dr told me to begin doing it on cd10 every other day, and when I got a +OPK, everyday for 3 days.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Danswifey- I hear your supposed to judge from when you first notice the positive test (beginning of the surge) to be safe ensur you keep BDing every 36-48 hours to cover your bases and not kill your DH, lol :) good luck and have fun!

Momto3and - yes sounds right :)


----------



## danswifey31

Hopeful42nd said:


> Danswifey- I hear your supposed to judge from when you first notice the positive test (beginning of the surge) to be safe ensur you keep BDing every 36-48 hours to cover your bases and not kill your DH, lol :) good luck and have fun!
> 
> Momto3and - yes sounds right :)

 
Thanks hopeful42nd, I was so worried, but then I tested yesterday and got a full positive :happydance: .which we have been bding like crazy, which I realized it maybe time to slow down a little on my Dh hubby :blush: cause I have wanting to bd everyday sometimes two times aday, so since my positive if I bd just everyday I should be good right? I'm just so affaird, so I feel I need to bd twice a day to make sure:blush: which I know is not good either, but I just want this so bad!!!!!:wacko: see but was has gotten me is this its my 2nd round of clomid which first month DH was deployed and just got back this month so anyway last month I Oed on CD 16 and this round I Oed on cd 18 but AF is due the 9th does that mean I Oed late this cycle or is that normal?:shrug:


----------



## mamatrujillo

jme84 said:


> mamatrujillo I am actually on a break from Clomid but last cycle I did 200mg of clomid. I actually started on Clomid because I had really short irregular cycles with no ovulation. I was just seeing an ob/gyn and he just kept saying my progesterone was too low that I had not o. So he would increase the dose of Clomid. He never did any testing to see what was causing the problem even after I asked each month.
> Last week I went to a FS who said I had ovulated all but one month on Clomid and that the really high levels of Clomid were possibly doing more harm then good. High doses of Clomid can thin your lining and make your Cm hostile. He had me stop the Clomid for two months he wants it all out of my system to do a bunch of blood work to see what my problem is. He did say he thinks I have PCOS. Really hoping that my body will o without the Clomid but I am kinda doubtful.

PCOS is a tough one, but my sister in law has gotten preg twice with hers since she was 17. One time was with twins but she terminated both. And she wasnt on any meds to help conceive. She was getting regular massages cuz we were in school, thats how i got pregnant w my 2nd child. Regular massages helped w my hormones etc. 

I had a super pos OPK on Friday, we bd'd on friday, and saturday. Neg OPK yesterday and today, so I called the doc. He had me in for an U/S, and sure enough, he said I OV'd. I guess the doc I saw last week was wrong! So I am now 3DPO, and in the TWW. We will have to see what happens! I will only do one more cycle of clomid if this one doesnt take. :thumbup:


----------



## Helena_

I found out a few weeks ago that my positive was just an evap or something. I ended up with a negative blood test and a negative ultrasound. I guess fertility friend and my ovacue were wrong? I'm taking provera now, and waiting for af then off to take 150mg of clomid. I'll be back soon!


----------



## jme84

I am sorry hun! Hoping next month with the increased clomid you will get your BFP.


----------



## mamatrujillo

jme84 said:


> I am sorry hun! Hoping next month with the increased clomid you will get your BFP.

Im hoping I wont have to take another cycle of clomid. Im really hoping my test comes back bfp next weekend.


----------



## Helena_

jme84 said:


> I am sorry hun! Hoping next month with the increased clomid you will get your BFP.


wasn't sure if that was for me or not, but thanks if it was haha


----------



## jme84

Helena_Lynn said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry hun! Hoping next month with the increased clomid you will get your BFP.
> 
> 
> wasn't sure if that was for me or not, but thanks if it was hahaClick to expand...

It was for you. I just wanted to say to that my FS doesn't think going over 100mg of clomid is very helpful. How come you are going up to 150mg? I am not trying to tell you what to do. My ob/gyn had me taking 200 mg of clomid.


----------



## ckylesworld

Has anyone else gotten a cyst from taking clomid? My first round at 50mg i got a hemorrhagic cyst and have to take a 1 month break till cyst goes away before i can take clomid again. I.don't know if clomid caused it or not but I'm 35 and have one child and have never had a cyst before.


----------



## mamatrujillo

ckylesworld said:


> Has anyone else gotten a cyst from taking clomid? My first round at 50mg i got a hemorrhagic cyst and have to take a 1 month break till cyst goes away before i can take clomid again. I.don't know if clomid caused it or not but I'm 35 and have one child and have never had a cyst before.

My first cycle of Clomid I had the same problem. I felt like my stomach was going to explode. I ended up in the ER. I ended up having a bunch of fluid in my uterus, which i didnt find out until my ultrasound last week was still in there after several months, which is why my 2nd cycle of clomid didnt work. The doc almost had to do a D&C this cycle but the fluid came out on its own the day after the U/S. Good luck hun! One of the reasons I ended up on Clomid in the first place was because I ruptured a huge cyst on my ovaries last summer and they shut down :(


----------



## jme84

mamatrujillo said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry hun! Hoping next month with the increased clomid you will get your BFP.
> 
> Im hoping I wont have to take another cycle of clomid. Im really hoping my test comes back bfp next weekend.Click to expand...

mamatrujillo I am hoping you get your BFP this month.


----------



## Helena_

because the first time I responded to clomid (at 100mg), my prog was only 8 (way too low for a medicated cycle) and this last cycle nothing happened. I think this may be my last clomid cycle, but I wanted to give it another shot. I guess I'm just a little worried about moving onto something else. I really thought that Clomid would be my miracle drug. What is your fs having you do now?


----------



## kel21

ckylesworld said:


> Has anyone else gotten a cyst from taking clomid? My first round at 50mg i got a hemorrhagic cyst and have to take a 1 month break till cyst goes away before i can take clomid again. I.don't know if clomid caused it or not but I'm 35 and have one child and have never had a cyst before.

That is one of the big side effects of clomid!! That is why my dr will only give me one month at a time. I have to go see him and let him feel my ovaries to make sure there is no cyst. And if he does feel something he sends me to get an u/s


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Helena I am so sorry :hugs: hope things work out for you.


----------



## jme84

Helena_Lynn said:


> because the first time I responded to clomid (at 100mg), my prog was only 8 (way too low for a medicated cycle) and this last cycle nothing happened. I think this may be my last clomid cycle, but I wanted to give it another shot. I guess I'm just a little worried about moving onto something else. I really thought that Clomid would be my miracle drug. What is your fs having you do now?

I have to wait two months to get all of this clomid out of my system. Then lots of blood work , hsg, ultrasound. Then will make a plan from the results. He did say he would start me on fermera or lower dose clomid with progesterone. He says anything over 5 on progesteone is o. He thinks I have pcos so maybe metformin.


----------



## Helena_

yeah, anything over 5 is o, but with medication they like to see 15 or above. So I did o, just not very strong. That was the cycle in November


----------



## Helena_

good luck with your next chapter!


----------



## wantabubba

Hi everyone, I have been lurking for a month and I thought I'd drop by to ask for a little bit of support and hopefully share my experiences with others as well. We have been TTC for a year now(without clomid), and is just not having any luck. I'm 25 yrs old, with PCOS and had endometriosis excised when I was 19. Endo never seemed to come back which is good.. 

I went to FS who tested me for egg ovarian reserves and it's showing I have heaps which is good. I started in January on Clomid 50 mg, but after blood tests, I have been advised it's not quite getting there so they changed it to 100 mg, which counts as my *second cycle of Clomid starting Feb 13, 2012.* Blood tests on the 20th, 23rd and 26th showed my est levels rising, with a final est level of 630 on the 26th, so they then called me in for a scan today. FS saw a "fat juicy" egg (lol thats what he called it) 16 mm in size, and he said I should definitely ovulate in the next 4 days and said it's Lets Get Busy with Hubby time! I am really hoping this is it! 

Have any of you got any similar stories, I would really love to hear success stories on Clomid, it's my first successful cycle on ovulating so I'm quite nervous and excited at the same time, and not really sure on what to expect!!:shrug:


----------



## holdinghope99

Hi ladies. So i have been on 50mg Clomid for two cycles and had no luck with ovulating. SO my ob up'd me to 100mp 3-7 and on day 6 when I woke up I had some bleeding. I had been done completly with my period for two days. Has anyone else experienced this or heard about it before. I didnt bleed during the day it was just in the morning. Thanks for any insight you might have!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Although the cause of irregular bleeding can vary according to individual health situations, some of the more common causes include:
Implantation Bleeding/Pregnancy
Miscarriage
Hormonal fluctuations
Starting, stopping, or missing oral contraceptives or estrogens
Low thyroid levels
Stress
IUDs occasionally cause slight spotting
Injury to the vagina from insertion of objects
Malignant cancers
Undiagnosed vaginal infections
Certain drugs, particularly anticoagulants Vaginal dryness
GYN procedures
Some women have spotting during ovulation, which is normal

They say to contact your doc if you have bleeding between periods other than during ovulation (small amount is normal). Hope that helps.
I never experienced that


----------



## wantabubba

Hi girls I just started cycle 1 clomid 100 mg - and I have a 16 mm folly in my left ovary when the dr scanned 2 days ago, and he said to :sex: from Tuesday to Friday.

Baby dust to us all I hope we get our :bfp: 's soon! Anyone knows when I should do a preg test of I am ovulating between 28th of Feb to March 4?


----------



## ttcreed

haj624 said:


> ttcreed said:
> 
> 
> So I got my HCG levels back today. They went from 7884 on thursday to over 21000 yesterday. They say this is a good sign? I dont know much about this lol i do know I have a kidney stone, and i am not having a good time at all.
> 
> How exciting!! Just curious what fertility issue there were for you guys?? looking for some hope lolClick to expand...

Im so sorry that I didnt get back to you quickly, its been a busy couple of months. Well the issues that we had to deal with were few and far between. My doctor put me on clomid because he thought I had PCOS, but all the tests that he did came back negative. I just never got my period on time and didnt ovulate until the clomid. We never did any tests on my hubby, we wanted to try for three months on the clomid and then we would have but on that third month i got prego. Good luck on your journey to pregnancy.


----------



## Coastdreams

Good luck Wantabubba!

I'm a month ahead, I had a 16mm follicle last month and blood tests showed I ovulated so hoping i'm the same this month. They scan over here on first month and if its working they leave you for 6 months. Feels a bit weird though as now i'm worrying if its still working!!

C
xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haj - is it test time for you yet?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ah, go in for follicle scan tomorrow! Now I'm getting nervous for the shot! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Don't be nervous. Is it Ovidrel or a diff one? Are they giving it or are you self injecting?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ovidrel and they said that either I have to give it to myself or OH has to give it to me at home around 9 PM. I can handle shots I just don't know about it because OH has never given anyone a shot and I don't want him to hurt me! Lol.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ovidrel is the one I did. I did it myself, it was so easy, it's preloaded and the needle only goes in so far. When you pinch the skin you won't even feel the needle go in. It was totally painless. I was told to take it out of the fridge about 15-20 minutes before using as its not as nice to get cold apparently. It's really super easy


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh ok! I feel better. I was mostly worried about the length of the needle and him sticking it in and like .. not pulling it out straight and having it hurt me! Lol. I used to poke my finger all of the time when I was a little girl with my grandma's diabetes thing! (They were sanitary of course! Lol. It was like a new poker every time!) I just realized how bad that sounded! Anyways, I used to do that and it didn't hurt so I'm sure I'll be fine!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Where do you poke it in at ?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tummy somewhere between love handle and belly button. There is an instruction sheet in the box with a picture of where. You have a couple choices I think but that was th easiest for self administering.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh ok! Well thanks for all of the info! I really appreciate it! I have one more question. You said something a few days ago about how if you're getting IUI you and OH should abstain 48 to 72 hours before? So I'm going in for my follicle scan tomorrow and I'll probably get IUI Friday morning or afternoon right? Maybe Saturday? But my doctor told us to BD every other day from CD 10-22. Well tomorrow is CD 12 ... should we still BD even though he'll be giving his sample the next day CD 13? I'm just a little confused. OH has no problems with his SA, everything came back great so I don't know if that has anything to do with anything.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

If OH has no issues you may be fine with having another go before he provides his sample. I wouldn't the night before though. It can deplete things a bit. Your doc is in the right as regular ejaculation helps ensure the swimmers are in their prime ( less a normals and better motility). Some doctors believe 24 hous is fine some 48. Its really what they have seen from SA results. If you google online info on IUI it ranges anywhere from 1-4 days. All I know is my DH normally had counts of 50 million minimum and the last time we bd 30 or so hours prior and the count was 16.5 million. I got preggers though so I wouldn't be too worried. Anything over 20 million isn't really shown to produce better results. The minimum is 5 million (closer to 10 with some docs).
Lol, i feel like a book sometimes, I've done so much research


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hopeful42nd said:


> Ovidrel is the one I did. I did it myself, it was so easy, it's preloaded and the needle only goes in so far. When you pinch the skin you won't even feel the needle go in. It was totally painless. I was told to take it out of the fridge about 15-20 minutes before using as its not as nice to get cold apparently. It's really super easy


Hopeful - how long did the Ovidrel stay in your system? I'm getting faint bfp's 11 and 12 days post trigger.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So having sex tomorrow and then getting IUI the next day is okay?


----------



## Helena_

wow glad I know who to ask if I gpo the IUI route. I think I may be gearing up to do that soon.


----------



## Momto3and...

I took clomid cd 5-9. I took an ovulation test on cd10 and cd 12 (today). on Cd10 there was a second line, but it was lighter than the control. This is my first month testing, so I really am not sure what to expect. But today, cd12 there is no second line. Could I have already ovulated? If so, when would it have happened if on the cd10 it was a positive? That day? The next? Would it be positive if ovulation had recently passed? I dont understand when ovulation happens in comparision to the positive test. We baby danced on cd 10 and were due to tonight cd12. 

Can clomid make you have a false positive early? Or did I already ovulate? And if I did, and we baby danced the night of cd10, is there any hope???


----------



## Helena_

the lines will come and go, just keep testing. I doubt you've ovulated already. You are suppose to wait a few days after the last pill to test. Use this calculator https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


----------



## Momto3and...

Helena_Lynn said:


> the lines will come and go, just keep testing. I doubt you've ovulated already. You are suppose to wait a few days after the last pill to test. Use this calculator https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

ashknowsbest said:


> So having sex tomorrow and then getting IUI the next day is okay?

I think she meant 24 to 48 hours before the procedure, depending on your what the doctor saw on DH sperm analysis (so not the night before if you are getting it done the next morning but maybe BD in the morning if you get procedure done he next morning).

You may want to call and ask just to be sure you are doing the right thing thou. Good luck!!! :flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

Momto3and... said:


> I took clomid cd 5-9. I took an ovulation test on cd10 and cd 12 (today). on Cd10 there was a second line, but it was lighter than the control. This is my first month testing, so I really am not sure what to expect. But today, cd12 there is no second line. Could I have already ovulated? If so, when would it have happened if on the cd10 it was a positive? That day? The next? Would it be positive if ovulation had recently passed? I dont understand when ovulation happens in comparision to the positive test. We baby danced on cd 10 and were due to tonight cd12.
> 
> Can clomid make you have a false positive early? Or did I already ovulate? And if I did, and we baby danced the night of cd10, is there any hope???
> 
> View attachment 347022

Clomid messes up with OPKs and other tests (I have a CBFM for example and it also tells me the wrong days). Better to also do temp checks in the morning in addition to the OPKs. 
Good luck!


----------



## Momto3and...

wana b a mom said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> I took clomid cd 5-9. I took an ovulation test on cd10 and cd 12 (today). on Cd10 there was a second line, but it was lighter than the control. This is my first month testing, so I really am not sure what to expect. But today, cd12 there is no second line. Could I have already ovulated? If so, when would it have happened if on the cd10 it was a positive? That day? The next? Would it be positive if ovulation had recently passed? I dont understand when ovulation happens in comparision to the positive test. We baby danced on cd 10 and were due to tonight cd12.
> 
> Can clomid make you have a false positive early? Or did I already ovulate? And if I did, and we baby danced the night of cd10, is there any hope???
> 
> View attachment 347022
> 
> 
> Clomid messes up with OPKs and other tests (I have a CBFM for example and it also tells me the wrong days). Better to also do temp checks in the morning in addition to the OPKs.
> Good luck!Click to expand...


How do I temp? Is there a place I can get the basic info and how tos?


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks wanabamom! I go in tomorrow so I'll just talk to them about it then. It all really depends on when I'm going in for IUI. If it's going to be 24 hours or 48 hours after the shot ... I just have to wait until tomorrow. Not a big deal =D


----------



## felecia

Hello everyone! I have a question that I hope hasn't been already asked about clomid, but there are SO many posts on this forum lol! I am currently on CD 16 and I think I ovulated yesterday. The last 2 days I have had something that tastes like blood/metallic in my mouth. Is this a sign of ovulation, or is this a side effect of the clomid? Has anyone ever experienced this. I took 150 mg clomid CD 3-7, and I take 2,000 mg of metformin. I'd appreciate any answers; thanks :)


----------



## wana b a mom

Momto3and... said:


> How do I temp? Is there a place I can get the basic info and how tos?

Basically you buy a thermometer and take your temperature every morning before you get up or drink/eat anything. You have to take it at the same time (there are web sites that help you calculate your BT if you missed your time. Also try this web site: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ it has tons of information.


----------



## wana b a mom

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks wanabamom! I go in tomorrow so I'll just talk to them about it then. It all really depends on when I'm going in for IUI. If it's going to be 24 hours or 48 hours after the shot ... I just have to wait until tomorrow. Not a big deal =D

best of luck girl!!!! keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from the doctor and I have on follicle, it's 17mm so he wants to wait a couple more days to give it more time to grow. I'm kinda disappointed, I wanted more follicles since I'm taking clomid. I mean I was producing mature follicles without clomid so what was the point ... ? Anyways, I'm also feeling like the IUI is going to fail because I only have one follicle. I'm also have insurance issues because I have two separate insurances. One for pharmacy and the other for medical so they're putting it through with aetna and they're denying it but if they used the correct insurance it would go through no problem. Needless to say I'm annoyed! I guess all I can do it focus on moving and forget about the IUI! I'm so sad!


----------



## kel21

felecia said:


> Hello everyone! I have a question that I hope hasn't been already asked about clomid, but there are SO many posts on this forum lol! I am currently on CD 16 and I think I ovulated yesterday. The last 2 days I have had something that tastes like blood/metallic in my mouth. Is this a sign of ovulation, or is this a side effect of the clomid? Has anyone ever experienced this. I took 150 mg clomid CD 3-7, and I take 2,000 mg of metformin. I'd appreciate any answers; thanks :)

I have heard that some girls get that but that it is a sign for pregnancy I think! But that would be too early! Maybe someone else has a better answer for you! Sorry!


ashknowsbest said:


> Well I just got back from the doctor and I have on follicle, it's 17mm so he wants to wait a couple more days to give it more time to grow. I'm kinda disappointed, I wanted more follicles since I'm taking clomid. I mean I was producing mature follicles without clomid so what was the point ... ? Anyways, I'm also feeling like the IUI is going to fail because I only have one follicle. I'm also have insurance issues because I have two separate insurances. One for pharmacy and the other for medical so they're putting it through with aetna and they're denying it but if they used the correct insurance it would go through no problem. Needless to say I'm annoyed! I guess all I can do it focus on moving and forget about the IUI! I'm so sad!

That sounds like a great follie! All it takes is one of each!!! Have you talked to them and told them they are using the wrong insurance? Good luck getting it sorted out! Don't give up on the IUI! Fxd for your bfp this month!!

AFM still waiting on my opk surge, hope it doesn't happen till at least saturday at the earliest because dh is going out of town till sunday! Question for the girls who prop themselves up after bd. How many pillows do you use? I use 1, just not sure if it is enough. :shrug:


----------



## brittbray04

Hey ladies! So my cycle is really irregular and due to that and the length in between my periods the doctor said I wasn't ovulating so he prescribed me clomid and also provera to bring on AF. Well provera ended up doing nothing for me so the doc ran a blood test and figured out my estrogen was really low, so the lining of my uterus was to thin to shed any blood. So he suggested I get on the pill to regulate my estrogen and also give me the progesterone I need to have a withdrawl bleed and once that happens to go ahead and start clomid on the first day of my withdrawl bleed. First off, have any of you heard of this or tried this method of taking the pill followed by clomid? I am also experiencing a second issue and I am hoping some of you might have some input about. I started the pill mid cycle like the doc told me to do, which is unusual, usually in normal circumstances you take it soon after receiving your period. I started the last week of pills about 4 days ago and about three days ago I started to spot. Today I am still bleeding. It is still pretty light compared to my usual flow, but it is more then what it started out as and is starting to be red. I still have 4 pills to go until the placebo pills. Do you all think Is the AF or just break through bleeding? Should I continue to take the rest of my pills and see if an actual period starts or should I not take anymore pulls and start the clomid? I'm so confused? Has anyone dealt with this?


----------



## jme84

brittbray04 I would call and ask to speak to the nurse tell her all the problems and ask what they want you to do. Wish i could help but I have no idea. Good luck!

kel i usually only put one pillow under but put my feet up on the head board and rock my pelvis up. That way nothing comes out until I get up. I would be curious to know what others do. How long do you stay elevated?


----------



## kel21

jme84 I try to stay up for at least 20 min. Do you use pillow during or just after? :blush: I've done both! :blush:


----------



## jme84

Usually just use a pillow after. I am kinda crazy I sometimes plan in advance have some pj at the foot for the bed so I can very carefully get dressed and then put my feet up. I usually have dh hand me the computer.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Brittbray04- sounds as though it's spotting before AF and AF is going to be starting. I'd call and ask if you should discontinue and move on to the next step as bright red flow should be considered day 1 usually. Some ppl spot before AF due to low progesterone levels.
Female cycles can be a mystery sometimes.


----------



## decobent

Hi

I am brand new on here but have been having a look since I've been on treatment. Have been TTC for 4 years, have PCOS and just don't ovulate that often. Started on Clomid in December 50mg days 2-6, was all going ok, had just one good follicle month one but no positive at the end of it, month 2 I had 3 good follicles again no positive, last month had 4 follicles but 2 dominant and 2 rubbish and they wouldn't give me HCG injection just in case and then again AF arrived at the end of the month, then this month happened!! I am on day 11 today and have been for ultrasound, there are 5 good size follicles which I was pleased with until they told me 'under no circumstances are you to have unprotected intercourse this month', I laughed because I thought she was kidding! They have now taken me off the treatment altogether because I am responding too well to it and I am absolutely heart broken. 

Has anyone else experienced this? What do I do? I would never forgive myself for not trying when my chances are that high. She said the risk of multiple birth is massive, thats fine by me though. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back from my IUI, feeling good about it! Cervix was nice and open so it didn't hurt at all, just uncomfortable! OH's sperm count post wash was 57 million so I'm feeling wonderful about that! Now I just have to wait! :haha: This is going to be hard!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Great news Ash!!! 

Decobent - wow, sounds like your docs are very worried about multiples. Most clinics would allow 3-4 eggs tops as the risk for multiples is higher then. Both my pregnancies I had 3-4 good eggs, one of them I triggered with HCG the other was natural, just one baby both times. As for 5 eggs, there is a reason they are warning you not to proceed. Multiple pregnancy is risky not just for the babies but for the mom too. This is why with high order multiples they recommend selective termination to avoid carrying so many. If you are fine with it the choice is really up to you, however be prepared for some difficult situations you may have to face. Anyone with twins of more will tell you it's not a walk in the park it's very very difficult, they are usually born early which can mean long hospital stays, possibly underdeveloped. Good luck, tough choice for you.


----------



## kcoennen

decobent said:


> Hi
> 
> I am brand new on here but have been having a look since I've been on treatment. Have been TTC for 4 years, have PCOS and just don't ovulate that often. Started on Clomid in December 50mg days 2-6, was all going ok, had just one good follicle month one but no positive at the end of it, month 2 I had 3 good follicles again no positive, last month had 4 follicles but 2 dominant and 2 rubbish and they wouldn't give me HCG injection just in case and then again AF arrived at the end of the month, then this month happened!! I am on day 11 today and have been for ultrasound, there are 5 good size follicles which I was pleased with until they told me 'under no circumstances are you to have unprotected intercourse this month', I laughed because I thought she was kidding! They have now taken me off the treatment altogether because I am responding too well to it and I am absolutely heart broken.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? What do I do? I would never forgive myself for not trying when my chances are that high. She said the risk of multiple birth is massive, thats fine by me though.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

When I was on clomid, my doctor said if I had any horrible ovulation pains, to let her know because my ovaries might be over stimulated. When I got my progesterone levels done, it was only a 9.3, which is low for clomid. She said I ovulated, but I definitely was not over stimulated. 7 weeks later, we found out we were pregnant with twins - which we are ecstatic about. During the ultrasound, the lady had the hardest time finding my ovaries, and she said we definitely did not get twins from the clomid. It was from my genes. 

Anyways, my point is, you never know what your body is going to do. Yes, multiples is a risky chance, but you never know when you are going to get multiplies. Both of my twins are healthy and growing. My friend, who did IVF, had 4 eggs, 3 took, and she ended up with 2 babies. Being pregnant with twins has not been the easiest thing ever, and I know it's only going to get harder, but I would not trade it for the world. This is not something you can ask others for advice about. You need to think about it, all the pros and cons, and discuss it with your OH. I know personally, I would have a hard time not trying to get one of those eggs to stick. 

Good luck with which ever you choose, and please keep me updated!


----------



## decobent

Thanks for the replies, it feels so much better knowing that others are going through similar to me, should have joined ages ago really!

After no sleep at all I have decided to phone today and speak try and speak to my consultant, they couldn't get me in his clinic yesterday so had to see someone else, if he agrees that I am not to take anymore clomid then I will have to go with it and just wait 18 months for IVF. As for this month then I am just going to carry on TTC, I had 4 last month and BFN so would hate myself if I didn't try. I know a multiple pregnancy wouldn't be a walk in the park but after 4 years of waiting I would be over the moon.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## AbbyLink

So, this month we took 100 mg of clomid. My O day according to FF was a few days later than usual and even my CM didn't match up. Finallt got what looked like a positive on CD 16 and low temp rise the following day. Is this normal?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Clomid can change cervical mucus. It sometimes makes it too thick as hostile for sperm, one of its downfalls. Sperm friendly lubricants can help if that's the case. You cannot rely on cm for o while on clomid. Also yes it can change when you ovulate as well as lengthen or shorten cycles. Just trust your positive, or ask for monitoring from the doc. Good luck!


----------



## cendyhill

I am on cd15 and after we DTD this am I am bleeding. Don't think I got hurt down there as he was not rough, but could this be a good sign of strong O or something worse? I took Clomid cd5-9 50mg. Last month my progesterone on cd21 was 38 so I know I am Oing now, but this blood...will it hurt my chances a +HPT?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Can't really answer this. I'd check with your doc. You are right that some blood can be an ovulation sign or can happen with sex as the contractions orgasm causes can let some out. Call your doc though to ease your mind :)


----------



## AbbyLink

Hopeful42nd said:


> Clomid can change cervical mucus. It sometimes makes it too thick as hostile for sperm, one of its downfalls. Sperm friendly lubricants can help if that's the case. You cannot rely on cm for o while on clomid. Also yes it can change when you ovulate as well as lengthen or shorten cycles. Just trust your positive, or ask for monitoring from the doc. Good luck!

Ok, Thanks. Wasn't sure. We did use preseed and soft cups this month. I'm sure hoping this is it.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck abbylink! Hope I can help anyone where I can as I've been through this twice now and now how stressful it is. Your miracle will happen though!!!


----------



## Momto3and...

decobent said:


> Thanks for the replies, it feels so much better knowing that others are going through similar to me, should have joined ages ago really!
> 
> After no sleep at all I have decided to phone today and speak try and speak to my consultant, they couldn't get me in his clinic yesterday so had to see someone else, if he agrees that I am not to take anymore clomid then I will have to go with it and just wait 18 months for IVF. As for this month then I am just going to carry on TTC, I had 4 last month and BFN so would hate myself if I didn't try. I know a multiple pregnancy wouldn't be a walk in the park but after 4 years of waiting I would be over the moon.
> 
> Will keep you posted.


I just wanted to give you some of my thoughts....

I got pregnant with my twins when my oldest was 18 months. We tried for one month and got pregnant. We were shocked to learn I was carring two babies!!!! I was 26, and was not using any type of aide, and there are no twins in our family. I now have 3 beautiful boys who are under 2.5 years of each other. 

Having multiples isn't all hospitals and risks. I carried my twins for 38 weeks and they were born via (scheduled) c-section at almost 7 pounds each! They came home with me and continue to thrive! They were so happy in there (me :)), I never went on bedrest, was able to continue to care for my 2 year old, and finally had to kick them out!! 

Sure, having more than one baby increases risks, but my twins are both developmentally on track, actually ahead in many areas. My oldest, who was a singleton, is Austic, and developmentally delayed. His brothers are actually ahead of him in many ways. 

I believe it is all relative. Being a mom (or parent) is hard. It is hard with 1 child, and it is hard with 3. My husband and I laugh because people always look at us and say "I dont know how you do it", or "I can't complain about one being hard, you had twins", etc. We always tell them that we thought one was just as hard as two. It is all you know, and you do what you have to do, you know?

Sorry for the rant...... but I will tell you a secret. After trying for 6 months for baby #4 to complete our family.....I just stared clomid. I would be secretly estatic if I had multiples again. I would be equally thankful for one baby too, but the miracle is multiples is such an amazing thing. I feel so blessed!!


----------



## wana b a mom

ashknowsbest said:


> Just got back from my IUI, feeling good about it! Cervix was nice and open so it didn't hurt at all, just uncomfortable! OH's sperm count post wash was 57 million so I'm feeling wonderful about that! Now I just have to wait! :haha: This is going to be hard!

best of luck!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thank you!


----------



## jme84

Good luck Ashknowsbest!

Question so I have had almost positive opks for about 4 days yesterday morning I guess could have been the same color and ewcm yesterday. Today very negative opk. I took my temp this morning but first time in weeks and was 97.2 degrees which is way to low to be o. Would you guys still count yesterday as o or keep testing?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Where is your chart? I clicked on the link but the dates don't match up ... =\


----------



## babybaby2011

hi all. ive just been given clomid but no checks nothing they just said take them and come back if it fails


----------



## jme84

I actually have not really been charting my temp this month. Trying to take a really relaxed approach. Just doing opks and watch cm but I did do temp this am. Really wish I would have temp everyday. First cycle I have not. I am not on clomid this month so thought it would be a good month to relax.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I don't think you should consider the temp at all since you haven't been charting you can't really tell anything by it. If you have been getting positive OPK's as long as you've been BDing at least every other day then I think your fertile window was covered and you just have to wait and see what happens now. What CD are you ?


----------



## jme84

I am cd 18. I usually o 17-19. Guess we will see.


----------



## ashknowsbest

My FS always tells me that if I'm BDing every other day from CD 10-22 then I'll be fine and that covers the fertile window so maybe that's what you should do.


----------



## AbbyLink

So do you think FF is always correct? I'm having a very clear pinching sensation down in my very lower abdomen closer to the right. It's off and on and definitly not in my head. FF is saying I'm three days past O...I doubt implantation would happen so soon but what else can this be? Anyone ever experienced this and gotten a BFP and if not what could it be otherwise? What about slow temp rises? Could I have ovulated when I saw fertle CM and my temp just have a slow rise?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I would say FF is right this time. Good luck!!


----------



## AbbyLink

ashknowsbest said:


> I would say FF is right this time. Good luck!!

Thanks I sure hope this is it! What do you think the pinching is? It just started today.


----------



## felecia

Hello everyone! I am on CD 22 and I ov on CD 16 (I think). On 1 DPO I experienced twinges in my left ovary that I think was leftover from ov, that continued onto 2 DPO. Then I got to 3 DPO and the headaches got worse, and got a back ache (which I had been walking a lot so just thought it was due to not being used to always out walking lol). That continued until 5 DPO when my stomach turned into having period cramps, and my back ache was terrible! That has lasted until 7 DPO; I've also had breast tenderness with sharp pains that shoot through my left breast, my nipples itch off and on (sorry tmi lol), EXTREMELY tired which has been since I ov and increasingly is getting worse, nausea whenever food goes by which started at 3 DPO, and left thigh has shooting pains from my back as well. Has anyone on clomid had these problems before? It's like I'm having my period just without the bleeding ever since 3 DPO. I don't want to think these are pregnancy symptoms, but I'm hoping they are. Has anyone else experienced these problems? (I'm on 2,000 mg metformin and 150 mg clomid).


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm not a doctor so I really can't say but I know that ovulation is a process and when your egg is released the follicle actually collapses so that may be what's happening ...


----------



## felecia

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm not a doctor so I really can't say but I know that ovulation is a process and when your egg is released the follicle actually collapses so that may be what's happening ...

I'm hoping it's something logical lol. I have not ovulated in years, at least that's what they tell me, so I have never experienced ovulation pains or anything of that sort. I go to the dr Monday, and had my bloodwork done yesterday so hoping that I did indeed ovulate and not having some sort of reaction to the clomid. I'm not being closely monitored either, just take it 3-7 and take bloodwork CD 21, then see dr CD 28. Thanks for responding though, that does make sense! :)


----------



## Helena_

Cd 1 or 2 for me. Wooo can't wait to start clomid again


----------



## ashknowsbest

What dosage of clomid are you on ?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash is right about o. Also after o progesterone can make women have period like symptoms, maybe you haven't felt it because you havent been O'ing. They are similar to period or pregnancy symptoms. Good luck, hope it's good news!


----------



## Helena_

I'll be doing 150mg this cycle. If this doesn't work then I'll probably be going to a fs


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you all know that I am still here...lol. Just had to stop obsessing on this site so I stayed away for a little bit. Finished my second cycle of clomid and o'd yesterdayso I am now 1 dpo and hoping for the best this round. Fxd for all of you who didn't get your bfp's yet and more congrats to those of you who did!


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello Wantababy! best of luck to you this cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## kel21

wantababy1 said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you all know that I am still here...lol. Just had to stop obsessing on this site so I stayed away for a little bit. Finished my second cycle of clomid and o'd yesterdayso I am now 1 dpo and hoping for the best this round. Fxd for all of you who didn't get your bfp's yet and more congrats to those of you who did!

Welcome back! Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies! Sorry to just jump in here but I have a question, and it seems that this thread is all about clomid questions!

So I'm taking clomid, CD 3-7. Today is CD 10, and I go for a scan tomorrow. Just trying to manage my expectations. Do you ladies find that clomid increases your rate of follie development - like, moves up O?

I am planning on triggering, and am supposed to bring the shot with me tomorrow. I NEVER O this early - more like CD 15-20. So it's hard for me to believe I will have follies big enough to justify triggering tomorrow. Just wondering if you guys usually O around the same time, or if everything gets pushed up?


----------



## AbbyLink

Question:
Did anyone taking clomid notice more moodyness after ovulation and also more creamy CM? I'm 3 days past O and I can totally tell my hormones are on edge. I've had lots of lower abdomen pinching and like I said alot of creamy/wet cm...Sorry TMI. Can anyone relate or shed some light?


----------



## wana b a mom

Daisy: yes, clomid can change your ov window. It can move it forward or delay it. Maybe the doctor will scan you before they trigger you?... good luck hun

Abby: I don't experience moodynes after Ov but everyone is different. I do get the creamy cm you mention though. Try not to drive yourself crazy during this tww. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you wana! Going for my scan this morning... FX but I'm not going to expect too much, since I don't normally O until later...


----------



## AbbyLink

wana b a mom said:


> Daisy: yes, clomid can change your ov window. It can move it forward or delay it. Maybe the doctor will scan you before they trigger you?... good luck hun
> 
> Abby: I don't experience moodynes after Ov but everyone is different. I do get the creamy cm you mention though. Try not to drive yourself crazy during this tww. Fingers crossed for you!

Thanks, Wana b a mom....It's so hard not to do. This is the point where you read into everything. I'm even breaking out :/ I guess I just feel pressured. After our polyps got removed the doc gave us three months to try and if no luck he wants us to get insurance to chek other possibilities....I'm just too tired to do that I think...amybe just for now.


----------



## kel21

Abby, I get the moodiness too, although for me it is weepier. And usually over stupid stuff like comercials! Good luck!


----------



## AbbyLink

kel21 said:


> Abby, I get the moodiness too, although for me it is weepier. And usually over stupid stuff like comercials! Good luck!

Thanks Kel21.
I feel like that, then I feel irritable, and now my skin is breaking out. Maybe just the extra surge or progesterone since CLomid gives you that extra push? Also.....lots of Cm. Lots


----------



## DaisyQ

Just an update here - 2 mature follies (22 and 25 mm) on cd 11, so we triggered today. So for me, Clomid speeds up my follicle development.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

When is you IUI booked for?That's great news about two good sizers!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks hopeful! My IUI is booked for 24 hours later (!) - so tomorrow, 9:20 am. I am a little nervous about the timing - as I tend to ovulate on the later side, once my LH surge starts, about 36-48 hours after I get my first + OPK (and I test like 3 times a day when I'm getting close, so I really have a good idea of when the surge starts). I told the doc this, but he didn't seem to think we should change anything about the timing of the trigger and IUI. It seems to be their procedure there to trigger you in the office, and do the IUI 24 hours later. If this doesn't work for me this time around, I'm going to ask about doing the trigger myself at night, and going in 36 hours later...

Does anyone else have any experience with this? I really wonder how many hours after the trigger is ideal for the IUI...?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks hopeful! My IUI is booked for 24 hours later (!) - so tomorrow, 9:20 am. I am a little nervous about the timing - as I tend to ovulate on the later side, once my LH surge starts, about 36-48 hours after I get my first + OPK (and I test like 3 times a day when I'm getting close, so I really have a good idea of when the surge starts). I told the doc this, but he didn't seem to think we should change anything about the timing of the trigger and IUI. It seems to be their procedure there to trigger you in the office, and do the IUI 24 hours later. If this doesn't work for me this time around, I'm going to ask about doing the trigger myself at night, and going in 36 hours later...
> 
> Does anyone else have any experience with this? I really wonder how many hours after the trigger is ideal for the IUI...?

It depends on the doc and their success rates. My doc does 36 hours post trigger for single IUI, and 24hrs and 48hrs post trigger for back to back IUI's. The first one is really testing ground cause everyone is different when they o after a surge. Your doc may one of the ones who believe the sperm should be there waiting for the egg. My doc says that the insemination should happen as close as possible to o for best results.
When my doc usues natural surge through bloodwork he does 24 hours. I got pregnant the first that way and this time 36 hrs post trigger.
Hope that helps! Good luck :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks! FX this works... I am soo excited, and can't believe I'm almost in the 2WW (again) - that's nuts!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hope to hear of your success story soon! Are you going to hpt early or just wait for beta?


----------



## DaisyQ

I think I am going to wait as LONG as possible. I usually try to hold out until 11 or 12 DPO. This last time I started testing early, 10 DPO, and found it really hard. I am also going to be taking progesterone suppositories which I HATE, and it's hard to keep taking them when you keep seeing BFNs. So I think I'm going to try to hold out until 13 DPIUI at least. My official test date is 15 DPIUI. The nurse said I can just take a hpt, but I may ask to come in for a beta... what do you think?


----------



## Coastdreams

I tested early for the first time last month and didn't like it as it made me depressed. I think I might just wait to see if AF arrives then the period of hope lasts a little longer!


----------



## wana b a mom

yay Daisy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: that's awesome!!


----------



## wana b a mom

AbbyLink said:


> Thanks, Wana b a mom....It's so hard not to do. This is the point where you read into everything. I'm even breaking out :/ I guess I just feel pressured. After our polyps got removed the doc gave us three months to try and if no luck he wants us to get insurance to chek other possibilities....I'm just too tired to do that I think...amybe just for now.

OMG, this cycle I'm also breaking out!!!:growlmad:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Good luck daisy!! FX'd for you :hugs:


----------



## brittbray04

I finished my first round of clomid yesterday, 50mg days 1-5. Today, day six I used and ovulation test p to start tracking and it was positive.... Is this normal or is it a false positive?


----------



## kel21

brittbray04 said:


> I finished my first round of clomid yesterday, 50mg days 1-5. Today, day six I used and ovulation test p to start tracking and it was positive.... Is this normal or is it a false positive?

I just read recently that you can get a false pos if you take an opk too soon after you finish clomid. That you should wait about 4 or 5 days after your last pill. (I really think I remember it said 5 days!)


----------



## kel21

Ok, so this is odd! Cd 13 pos opk, neg by that night. Assumed I o'd next day. Didn't really get bad o pains this time though Just a little bit and on the right side (as usual) So yesterday had a little bit of pains on left side Today little pains on both sides and a pos opk about 45 mins ago! WHAT IS GOING ON! This is crazy! Did I o on cd 14 or am I oing now? Or both :shrug: I have a call into my dr, but of course today is his surgery day so he won't be in till tomorrow! Anybody else have this happen? Going to :sex: tonight just in case!


----------



## mamatrujillo

:bfp:after 10 months ttc, 3 cycles of clomid i had 4 faint positives today!! cd 28, 12dpo :)

i hope the bean sticks!!!:dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooh! Congrats! :dust:


----------



## kel21

mamatrujillo said:


> :bfp:after 10 months ttc, 3 cycles of clomid i had 4 faint positives today!! cd 28, 12dpo :)
> 
> i hope the bean sticks!!!:dust:

Ooohhhhh! Congrats!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats! Yeah a bfp it's been a while! :happydance:


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies!I have a quick question. Im on cd 17 today and I ovulated on cd 15 at like 6p.m on cd 16 in the morning i took another ov test and it was neg so later that day around 3p.m i took another just to be sure and it was positive. I then took another one about an hour ago and its still positive! what could this mean? This is 3 days of positive opk's. I am 2 dpo so why is my opk's still positive?


----------



## wantababy1

mamatrujillo said:


> :bfp:after 10 months ttc, 3 cycles of clomid i had 4 faint positives today!! cd 28, 12dpo :)
> 
> i hope the bean sticks!!!:dust:

congrats!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

mamatrujillo said:


> :bfp:after 10 months ttc, 3 cycles of clomid i had 4 faint positives today!! cd 28, 12dpo :)
> 
> i hope the bean sticks!!!:dust:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: congrats mamatrujillo!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

kel21 said:


> Ok, so this is odd! Cd 13 pos opk, neg by that night. Assumed I o'd next day. Didn't really get bad o pains this time though Just a little bit and on the right side (as usual) So yesterday had a little bit of pains on left side Today little pains on both sides and a pos opk about 45 mins ago! WHAT IS GOING ON! This is crazy! Did I o on cd 14 or am I oing now? Or both :shrug: I have a call into my dr, but of course today is his surgery day so he won't be in till tomorrow! Anybody else have this happen? Going to :sex: tonight just in case!

getting +OPKs while taking clomid, from what I've experienced, can be tricky. Same thing with CBFM. This cycle my monitor told me I ov 1 day before FF (temperature chart) told me I did... so I think the best thing to do is from CD10 BD every other day until all signs tell you you are past OV. This cycle I also had pain (not much) on both sides.. :shrug:
Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## kel21

wana b a mom said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so this is odd! Cd 13 pos opk, neg by that night. Assumed I o'd next day. Didn't really get bad o pains this time though Just a little bit and on the right side (as usual) So yesterday had a little bit of pains on left side Today little pains on both sides and a pos opk about 45 mins ago! WHAT IS GOING ON! This is crazy! Did I o on cd 14 or am I oing now? Or both :shrug: I have a call into my dr, but of course today is his surgery day so he won't be in till tomorrow! Anybody else have this happen? Going to :sex: tonight just in case!
> 
> getting +OPKs while taking clomid, from what I've experienced, can be tricky. Same thing with CBFM. This cycle my monitor told me I ov 1 day before FF (temperature chart) told me I did... so I think the best thing to do is from CD10 BD every other day until all signs tell you you are past OV. This cycle I also had pain (not much) on both sides.. :shrug:
> Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...

I got my pos on cd 13 (saturday), hubby was out of town till sunday night, when we did it that night my cm was gone already and my cervix was way down! Now today cm if plentiful again! :shrug: today would be cd 17.


----------



## hopingfor4

kel21 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so this is odd! Cd 13 pos opk, neg by that night. Assumed I o'd next day. Didn't really get bad o pains this time though Just a little bit and on the right side (as usual) So yesterday had a little bit of pains on left side Today little pains on both sides and a pos opk about 45 mins ago! WHAT IS GOING ON! This is crazy! Did I o on cd 14 or am I oing now? Or both :shrug: I have a call into my dr, but of course today is his surgery day so he won't be in till tomorrow! Anybody else have this happen? Going to :sex: tonight just in case!
> 
> getting +OPKs while taking clomid, from what I've experienced, can be tricky. Same thing with CBFM. This cycle my monitor told me I ov 1 day before FF (temperature chart) told me I did... so I think the best thing to do is from CD10 BD every other day until all signs tell you you are past OV. This cycle I also had pain (not much) on both sides.. :shrug:
> Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I got my pos on cd 13 (saturday), hubby was out of town till sunday night, when we did it that night my cm was gone already and my cervix was way down! Now today cm if plentiful again! :shrug: today would be cd 17.Click to expand...


Hopefully you were right on time! Hoping you get your bfp this month!


----------



## kookycake

Hi girls... Quick (but dumb) question :)

Im due to take Clomid CD2-6 and af is due any day now, I plan to take my clomid at night to lessen the side effects you so often hear about, should I take it the night of CD1 so itl be working its way into my system the early hours of CD2 or take it night time on CD2 so that itl be working its way into my system the early hours of CD3?

I'm so confused...

Thank you for any help


----------



## wana b a mom

kookycake: no question is a dumb question! :hugs: I would say CD2 at night time it's fine, as long as you take it at the same time...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'd say CD 2 as well, good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

CD 2 at night! Good luck!


----------



## kookycake

Thank you all muchly!

Fingers Crossed! 

xx


----------



## Msmith9

Hi, New to the site and about to start my 4th round of Clomid. My husband and I have been TTC since June 2011. Started Clomid 50mg in december... no ovulation. January and Feb. took 100mg Ovulated, but cycles were 34-35 days long both months BFN. This month AF came on day 31, March 4th about 8:30 pm had normal period and symptoms on the 5th Sore bbs cramping) but the 6th and today (the 7th) There has been little, almost no bleeding ( Sorry if TMI) has anyone else had this happen? Has anyone gotten pregnant on the 4th round? I feel like if it was going to happen it would have already.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Msmith9 said:


> Hi, New to the site and about to start my 4th round of Clomid. My husband and I have been TTC since June 2011. Started Clomid 50mg in december... no ovulation. January and Feb. took 100mg Ovulated, but cycles were 34-35 days long both months BFN. This month AF came on day 31, March 4th about 8:30 pm had normal period and symptoms on the 5th Sore bbs cramping) but the 6th and today (the 7th) There has been little, almost no bleeding ( Sorry if TMI) has anyone else had this happen? Has anyone gotten pregnant on the 4th round? I feel like if it was going to happen it would have already.

My first pregnancy I started clomid for two months, O'd, but no bfp. Then we did a round of clomid with IUI, no bfp. Our second clomid IUI was bfp! So that was my 4th month on clomid. Good luck!


----------



## Coastdreams

Yay Congratulations for the BFP!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi ladies, As you can see from my chart, I only just finished my last pill last night but there is a significant temp drop...Does it appear that I'm gearing up to ovulate? Is it possible after only JUST finishing this round?
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.png
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Coastdreams

My ov' is very close to my last pill - not quite that close though....

I was asking my fertility nurse about this and she says I should just bd every other day from my last period to my next as our bodies do funny things - so you never know!

C
xx


----------



## mamatrujillo

I woke up this morning w a little cramping and then all of a sudden, a gush of blood came out, and literally down my leg(tmi sorry):nope:

I was cramping really bad for a while after, i had to take a bath to help myself feel better. Took 2 more pregnancy tests and they were still positive, but i know in the case of a mc you will still show pos for a while even after. 

The bleeding didnt last very long, but the cramping continues just not as severe. What do i do?? Do I just wait it out? call my doctor? see if the bleeding gets heavy? I was so happy to find out i was pregnant and in less than 24 hours im feeling so hopeless :cry:


----------



## lorojovanos

+?
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.png
File size: 112.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ashknowsbest

mama - I would go to the hospital or call your doctor immediately!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mamatrujillo said:


> I woke up this morning w a little cramping and then all of a sudden, a gush of blood came out, and literally down my leg(tmi sorry):nope:
> 
> I was cramping really bad for a while after, i had to take a bath to help myself feel better. Took 2 more pregnancy tests and they were still positive, but i know in the case of a mc you will still show pos for a while even after.
> 
> The bleeding didnt last very long, but the cramping continues just not as severe. What do i do?? Do I just wait it out? call my doctor? see if the bleeding gets heavy? I was so happy to find out i was pregnant and in less than 24 hours im feeling so hopeless :cry:

Definately go in to emerg as you should have things confirmed.especially with the cramping! I hope things are okay :hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

ooh definately go to your doctor or hospital!!

Good luck and big :hugs:

C
x


----------



## wana b a mom

mamatrujillo, I would go to the hospital ASAP, or at least call the doctor. Good luck! I hope it is nothing.


----------



## wana b a mom

lorojovanos said:


> +?

yes, that is a +OPK


----------



## DaisyQ

Mama, definitely call your doctor. There may not be anything they can really do for you at this point, but it would be good to get a beta, and see how things stand. It could also be breakthrough bleeding, but only time will tell.

Take it easy and :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

Now I'm confused:( online it says to not take OPK's until 2 days after your last clomid pill as it can cause false +'s? So there is no question my OPK is +, weather or not its a true one remains to be seen, but I'm wondering the + along with my temp dip?!?!


----------



## wana b a mom

It has been my experience that clomid can affect OPK and CBFM results. Go by your temperature and cross reference with your OPKs. IsS this your first time taking clomid? everyone reacts differently. I would BD every other day, staring ASAP and continue until clear signs that OV has passed come about. Wait and see how this cycle went for you and then discuss it with your doctor, if you think you OV too soon. Good luck!


----------



## lorojovanos

wana b a mom said:


> It has been my experience that clomid can affect OPK and CBFM results. Go by your temperature and cross reference with your OPKs. IsS this your first time taking clomid? everyone reacts differently. I would BD every other day, staring ASAP and continue until clear signs that OV has passed come about. Wait and see how this cycle went for you and then discuss it with your doctor, if you think you OV too soon. Good luck!

It's not my first cycle, i did two cycles last year where I didn't even O at all:(
So if you look at my temp chart, it would appear that I'm about to O correct?
I'm still quite new to the charting as well.


----------



## mamatrujillo

Got my test results back from my doc, and the nurse even sounded shocked!! She said my levels have tripled in less than 48 hours! She said the bleeding could be totally normal, or the fact that i had 2 follicles develop i could have had more than one bean and one may not have made it. 

I am thinking positive! I have to go back in for another blood test on monday to make sure my levels keep going up! :thumbup:

I havent had much more bleeding other than the 3 moments of blood coming out. as long as it stops and stays that way i wont worry too much. will keep taking tests for my own sanity. cant help but poas lol Will keep everyone posted!


----------



## kcoennen

mamatrujillo said:


> Got my test results back from my doc, and the nurse even sounded shocked!! She said my levels have tripled in less than 48 hours! She said the bleeding could be totally normal, or the fact that i had 2 follicles develop i could have had more than one bean and one may not have made it.
> 
> I am thinking positive! I have to go back in for another blood test on monday to make sure my levels keep going up! :thumbup:
> 
> I havent had much more bleeding other than the 3 moments of blood coming out. as long as it stops and stays that way i wont worry too much. will keep taking tests for my own sanity. cant help but poas lol Will keep everyone posted!

Woohoo! Mine tripled as well and it ended up being because I had twins. Good luck!


----------



## mamatrujillo

kcoennen said:


> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> Got my test results back from my doc, and the nurse even sounded shocked!! She said my levels have tripled in less than 48 hours! She said the bleeding could be totally normal, or the fact that i had 2 follicles develop i could have had more than one bean and one may not have made it.
> 
> I am thinking positive! I have to go back in for another blood test on monday to make sure my levels keep going up! :thumbup:
> 
> I havent had much more bleeding other than the 3 moments of blood coming out. as long as it stops and stays that way i wont worry too much. will keep taking tests for my own sanity. cant help but poas lol Will keep everyone posted!
> 
> Woohoo! Mine tripled as well and it ended up being because I had twins. Good luck!Click to expand...

yay! that would be so awesome!!!


----------



## babydream87

Hello Ladies,

My husband and I have been TTC for 8 months. This cycle was my first with clomid. My Dc recommended 25Mg from cycle day 3 to 7. 
On wednesday I have my first scan :happydance:
I have no idea what to expect... No one i know has ever needed to use clomid... Any one have advice on what to expect... :winkwink:

xoxoxox


----------



## Coastdreams

Phew sigh of relief! And maybe twins?!!! Keep us posted!

babydreams - i'm a bit new to all this too, have just taken my 2nd round. Nothing is really different for me, just bd'ing all the time and hoping for the best!

Not sure what they do in Aussie but I had my scan and a blood test and as they showed I was ovulating they have just left me to it for 6 months. They said if I fall preggo they will scan me at 7 weeks.

Good luck!
xx


----------



## kel21

mamatrujillo said:


> Got my test results back from my doc, and the nurse even sounded shocked!! She said my levels have tripled in less than 48 hours! She said the bleeding could be totally normal, or the fact that i had 2 follicles develop i could have had more than one bean and one may not have made it.
> 
> I am thinking positive! I have to go back in for another blood test on monday to make sure my levels keep going up! :thumbup:
> 
> I havent had much more bleeding other than the 3 moments of blood coming out. as long as it stops and stays that way i wont worry too much. will keep taking tests for my own sanity. cant help but poas lol Will keep everyone posted!

:happydance::yipee::happydance:



babydream87 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My husband and I have been TTC for 8 months. This cycle was my first with clomid. My Dc recommended 25Mg from cycle day 3 to 7.
> On wednesday I have my first scan :happydance:
> I have no idea what to expect... No one i know has ever needed to use clomid... Any one have advice on what to expect... :winkwink:
> 
> xoxoxox

I don't get scanned so I can't help you there. About the only advice I can offer is to not trust what you feel in the tww!!! You will drive yourself crazy!! Clomid gives you so many symptoms that you can be absolutly convinced you are and turns out you are not or sometimes you are! Fxd for you!


----------



## hope0678

babydream87 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My husband and I have been TTC for 8 months. This cycle was my first with clomid. My Dc recommended 25Mg from cycle day 3 to 7.
> On wednesday I have my first scan :happydance:
> I have no idea what to expect... No one i know has ever needed to use clomid... Any one have advice on what to expect... :winkwink:
> 
> xoxoxox

I had my scan and I develope 3 follicle, I took clomid 3-7 50mg, but i took something else after clomid, then i got a trigger shot on the 14 to help release the follicle, and i'm using progesterone pills as suppositories, i'm still on my 2wwt, todya is my 11dpo...


----------



## hope0678

mamatrujillo said:


> Got my test results back from my doc, and the nurse even sounded shocked!! She said my levels have tripled in less than 48 hours! She said the bleeding could be totally normal, or the fact that i had 2 follicles develop i could have had more than one bean and one may not have made it.
> 
> I am thinking positive! I have to go back in for another blood test on monday to make sure my levels keep going up! :thumbup:
> 
> I havent had much more bleeding other than the 3 moments of blood coming out. as long as it stops and stays that way i wont worry too much. will keep taking tests for my own sanity. cant help but poas lol Will keep everyone posted!

wow congrats!!!!


----------



## hope0678

kel21 said:


> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> Got my test results back from my doc, and the nurse even sounded shocked!! She said my levels have tripled in less than 48 hours! She said the bleeding could be totally normal, or the fact that i had 2 follicles develop i could have had more than one bean and one may not have made it.
> 
> I am thinking positive! I have to go back in for another blood test on monday to make sure my levels keep going up! :thumbup:
> 
> I havent had much more bleeding other than the 3 moments of blood coming out. as long as it stops and stays that way i wont worry too much. will keep taking tests for my own sanity. cant help but poas lol Will keep everyone posted!
> 
> :happydance::yipee::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> babydream87 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My husband and I have been TTC for 8 months. This cycle was my first with clomid. My Dc recommended 25Mg from cycle day 3 to 7.
> On wednesday I have my first scan :happydance:
> I have no idea what to expect... No one i know has ever needed to use clomid... Any one have advice on what to expect... :winkwink:
> 
> xoxoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't get scanned so I can't help you there. About the only advice I can offer is to not trust what you feel in the tww!!! You will drive yourself crazy!! Clomid gives you so many symptoms that you can be absolutly convinced you are and turns out you are not or sometimes you are! Fxd for you!Click to expand...

oh so the symptoms I'm getting is due to clomid? :dohh:


----------



## wana b a mom

lorojovanos said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> It has been my experience that clomid can affect OPK and CBFM results. Go by your temperature and cross reference with your OPKs. IsS this your first time taking clomid? everyone reacts differently. I would BD every other day, staring ASAP and continue until clear signs that OV has passed come about. Wait and see how this cycle went for you and then discuss it with your doctor, if you think you OV too soon. Good luck!
> 
> It's not my first cycle, i did two cycles last year where I didn't even O at all:(
> So if you look at my temp chart, it would appear that I'm about to O correct?
> I'm still quite new to the charting as well.Click to expand...

what does the chart look like today? I am no expert in charting either but I can try to help...


----------



## lorojovanos

ANY help at all...
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DaisyQ

It's pretty much impossible to predict O from charting - OPKs or CBFM is the best way to go, when trying to time sex around O. Most women O 12-48 hours within the positive OPK, with the majority in the 24-36 hour window. Also, any time you see fertile CM, go for it.


----------



## DaisyQ

And mama that's great news!


----------



## wantababy1

Well ladies after doing some thinking over the past hour I have decided that I am going to stop ttc. I feel way to stressed and its only getting worse. After 2 years of trying and 2 out of three cycles of clomid I'm not getting any results. I'm only 4dpo right now after my 2nd cycle so I will stick around here until af shows. I just don't feel like I'm going to get my bfp anyway. I can't go through another cycle of clomid or ttc without it because i really feel like I'm on the verge of having a nervous breakdown and its scary. My mental can't support me anymore. So here's to hoping for the best on my 2nd but last cycle of clomid and good luck to all of you ladies....


----------



## wana b a mom

lorojovanos said:


> ANY help at all...

I see that your temp went up a bit, it can take a deep and then go way up, which would indicate O or it can remain around the same for a few days... :shrug: I agree with Daisy, you cannot _predict_ O with charts, only confirm that you O; in my case neither do OPKs (they have given me + even a week before O and up to 5 days after O). My CBFM always tells be 1 or 2 days before my charts indicates O... I would keep BD every other day and keep temping so you can see later when you O. Good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

wantababy, I am sorry you are feeling so down. I understand,,, this TTC business is not easy. You said you have been thinking for the past hour, maybe you just keep at it this month and think about it, discuss it with DH, make sure it is really what you want?. I wish you the best no matter what :hugs:


----------



## mommyofjeff12

Awww, so sorry for the bad feelings, it can be rough and I know how it feels, I am trying to keep a positive attitude as well because it can be stressful every month. Just try to keep your head up and my advice is to do what you feel is best :)


----------



## Etoiles

Hello Ladies,

I hope I am not interrupting but I had a question about Clomid and I did start to read the pages but there are so many of them here! I already asked this on another Clomid thread but would appreciate multiple opinions.

Anyone ovulate early on Clomid or ovulate early even when taking Clomid?

According to my temps I do ovulate on my own and my progesterone was 7.4 last month so that also indicates that I ovulate on my own, but the egg is probably not the greatest.

To boost my egg quality I took Clomid this cycle from days 5-9. Today my temp spiked making it looked like I ovulated yesterday (day 10). Is that too early for the Clomid to work??? I will have to keep temping tomorrow to see if the rise stays but if that is the case the Clomid did not help me build up a good egg for much time first. 

Anyone have any experience or advice with this? I am not getting an ultrasound, just a 21 day progesterone test to see if the Clomid raised it.


----------



## purple_hope

Hi ladies :wave:

I have been lurking/stalking this thread for quite some time. But not because I was interested in Clomid, just because it has been a really active thread with really nice ladies LOL. Some of which have left due to pregnancy, yay!

I had never thought I would need to take Clomid or ever wanted to. But needless to say, here I am now. I just finished taking Clomid and awaiting my upcoming IUI. I have a question though that maybe someone can answer. I took Clomid Cd3-7 at 50mg.
I know many ladies take a trigger shot around ovulation. My FS did not suggest doing that this cycle. Why would you want to take a shot versus just naturally ovulate? What are the pros/cons? Maybe I should ask to do a trigger shot?

Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Purple hope- I got pregnant both (once natural o, once triggered) ways with clomid IUI. I found its easier to pinpoint o and time based on mature follicles with the trigger. My FS asked me if I'd like to trigger, as it costs money. When I asked what they recommend they said to trigger is a better route, but natural is okay as well. Good luck! If you want to trigger ask for it!


----------



## MandyBoo

I am starting my 1 cycle of clomid shortly! (I started 10 days of provera today!) I've been reading through the thread and there is some great info - thanks ladies!

I'm sure it's already in here... but there are so many pages to get through. I have an RX for 50mg clomid CD 5-9, the majority of what I have read on here, people are taking it CD 3-7 -- what's the difference?? I will give my doctor a call later this week to ask. I'm just curious :)

*I wanted to mention, we have only been OFFICIALLY TTC since November, but NTNP for almost a year. And with cycles ranging from 30-80 days, my doctor thought that clomid was a good idea to try to get me ovulating regularly. Fingers crossed this is just the extra boost I needed ;)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi MandyBoo :flower: GL on your first round! I'm currently waiting to start a new cycle so I can start my first round of clomid too:) 

My doc prescribed my progesterone too, but I chickened out and decided to wait for AF to come naturally. my cycles are also long, anywhere from 40-85 days! Sounds like we are in the same boat. 

Are you taking your first dose of provera today? My prescription is for Prometrium, which does the same thing. I was instructed to take it for 10 days also. 

Let me know how the progesterone treats you. I'm sending you lots of :dust: 
:)


----------



## MandyBoo

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi MandyBoo :flower: GL on your first round! I'm currently waiting to start a new cycle so I can start my first round of clomid too:)
> 
> My doc prescribed my progesterone too, but I chickened out and decided to wait for AF to come naturally. my cycles are also long, anywhere from 40-85 days! Sounds like we are in the same boat.
> 
> Are you taking your first dose of provera today? My prescription is for Prometrium, which does the same thing. I was instructed to take it for 10 days also.
> 
> Let me know how the progesterone treats you. I'm sending you lots of :dust:
> :)

Wow - our situations do sound similar! Yes, I started the provera today, which is only CD 32 for me (wow, it would be strange to start before I hit the 50 day mark, haha) Last cycle I used Provera, and began it on CD 65 I believe. AF came before I finished the full 10 days --- I was on day 9 of it I believe - so I think it was right around the corner anyways. I had absolutely no side effects with the Provera - I was a little worried! 

GL, keep me posted and I will do the same!!!!!! LOTS OF BABY DUST!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Mackenzie_87

Hi Everyone! 
I am fairly new to this site - I just finished round 3 of clomid. It hasn't worked BUT this round I went for bloodword on cycle day 25 and my progesterone was at 39.5! The last cycle it was only 2!! I know that anything over 10 usually means that you ovulated, but what does having such a HIGH number mean? Could I be pregnant? My HCG on CD 25 was only 3.. 
I have taken 2 home tests and they were both negative. Not on CD 30....

Also - I should mention that my husband and I have beet TTC for 2 years. We have had one miscarriage. 

One more thing :) Can anyone tell me exactly how much my temp should spike when you ovulate???

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## mamatrujillo

Good luck to you ladies that are just starting Clomid. I too had super long cycles and had to go through 3 cycles of provera and clomid. after ttc for 7 months they finally put me on it. And this month i got my bfp :) They say the average time it takes is 3-4 cycles to get pregnant on clomid. i didnt do the trigger shot. and even when i went in to check my follicles this last cycle, they said they werent developed enough to release an egg, but less than 3 days later i released TWO eggs :) I had been charting eveything this last cycle. my temp, everything and opks sometimes twice a day. I told myself if this cycle didnt work I was done for a while. Then I got my bfp which shocked me because I had nearly given up! Then the day after, I started bleeding which was devastating. bUT my blood test showed my levels had TRIPLED in less than 2 days, so there may be more babies in there, thus the extra irritation to my lining. Had another test today and will find out tomrw if everything is ok. Good luck ladies and Best wishes and I will keep in touch!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mackenzie_87 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am fairly new to this site - I just finished round 3 of clomid. It hasn't worked BUT this round I went for bloodword on cycle day 25 and my progesterone was at 39.5! The last cycle it was only 2!! I know that anything over 10 usually means that you ovulated, but what does having such a HIGH number mean? Could I be pregnant? My HCG on CD 25 was only 3..
> I have taken 2 home tests and they were both negative. Not on CD 30....
> 
> Also - I should mention that my husband and I have beet TTC for 2 years. We have had one miscarriage.
> 
> One more thing :) Can anyone tell me exactly how much my temp should spike when you ovulate???
> 
> Thanks ladies :)

From what I've read anything around 15 means you O'd. But it can't be used to determine pregnancy. I know lots of ladies who've tested in the 30's or 40's with bfn, and some in the 20's with bfp, as well as vice versa. Good luck! Fx

Everyone new, welcome :) :dust: I hope you all get a bfp really soon!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Mandyboo - to answer your question about the days you are taking clomid, from what I've read, the earlier you start taking it, the greater liklihood you will release more than one egg. When you are taking it later, it's not meant for "super ovulation" but meant to develop one really good, mature egg. 

Mackenzie, from everything I've read, a high progesterone level does not predict a BFP. It does however mean you've ovulated. Clomid will usually raise progesterone levels because it makes you ovulate, and maybe more than one egg. If you have 2 corpus luteums, you'll make even more progesterone. Fingers crossed for you - when is AF due?


----------



## Smh..Ahh

i had a mc almost 2 years ago.. well, last month was the last time i was trying and the first time on clomid, 
i had sex feb 29th and march 1st because i got a positive opk. 
i told god if i didnt get pregnant i was done trying, ive been trying for along time and im tired of disappointment, my boobs have been really sore and nipples look different then usual, i was having cravings, hungry all the time, extremely bloated like im on my period for past 2 days i guess it was the clomid still in my system, i took a opk last night around 1am cause i was bored it was almost positive, and i heard if ur pg it will show on a opk. well i took a opk right now 10:30pm it was negative so idk what the deal is. i took a hpt test same time it was negative so guess im not. not suprised guess i wasnt meant to be a mother. hope all you get a child like yall want since i cant.


----------



## jme84

Smh..Ahh How many dpo are you? maybe it's just early and you'll get a BFP soon.


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm confused. I started taking my opk the day after my last clomid pill even though I know I shouldnt for 2 days cause of false positives. Well now I'm onto day 5 of VERY positive opk. I took a preg test which obviously was negative, and attached my chart. Looking for ideas as to what the hell is going on...
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smh..Ahh

jme84 said:


> Smh..Ahh How many dpo are you? maybe it's just early and you'll get a BFP soon.


Well i got a positive ovulation strip on feb 27th but i dont think i ovulated untill feb 29th because thats when i had the egg white stuff. i feel so bloated the past 3 days idk why. i took a ovulation strip this morning it was positive. idk y im not close to ovulation , then took another opk at 10:30 pm it was negative and a hpt was negative also but i made myself pee. so idk ive been monitering my temps and by night time its around 99. something so idk whats going on


----------



## Mackenzie_87

Hi DaisyQ! AF is due today. So far no signs though!!!!! BUT even if AF makes an appearance, at least I know it worked FINALLY :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

MandyBoo said:


> Wow - our situations do sound similar! Yes, I started the provera today, which is only CD 32 for me (wow, it would be strange to start before I hit the 50 day mark, haha) Last cycle I used Provera, and began it on CD 65 I believe. AF came before I finished the full 10 days --- I was on day 9 of it I believe - so I think it was right around the corner anyways. I had absolutely no side effects with the Provera - I was a little worried!
> 
> GL, keep me posted and I will do the same!!!!!! LOTS OF BABY DUST!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

It's good to know Provera didn't bother you! All those crazy side effects people have had freaked me out. Although, I was prescribed prometrium, but I think the side effects are similar. 

I kinda wish I had sucked it up and taken it anyway, because I would be starting a new cycle by now :dohh: Hoping O or AF will come soon for me. :)

Fx clomid works for you and everyone on this thread! :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## mamatrujillo

Smh..Ahh said:


> i had a mc almost 2 years ago.. well, last month was the last time i was trying and the first time on clomid,
> i had sex feb 29th and march 1st because i got a positive opk.
> i told god if i didnt get pregnant i was done trying, ive been trying for along time and im tired of disappointment, my boobs have been really sore and nipples look different then usual, i was having cravings, hungry all the time, extremely bloated like im on my period for past 2 days i guess it was the clomid still in my system, i took a opk last night around 1am cause i was bored it was almost positive, and i heard if ur pg it will show on a opk. well i took a opk right now 10:30pm it was negative so idk what the deal is. i took a hpt test same time it was negative so guess im not. not suprised guess i wasnt meant to be a mother. hope all you get a child like yall want since i cant.

Dont lose hope hun. I went through the same thing. Even when I had a pos opk my doc told me it wasnt accurate, but 2 days later i had another stronger pos opk. I too had a pos opk 10 dpo, and it was because im pregnant. I had even a negative blood test among several negative hpt. but i kept taking the tests, and at 12dpo i finally started getting faint positives, and did another blood test and it was positive. I was also having the breast symptoms. Dont lose hope. I thought i was done for because i started bleeding 13dpo and thought i lost the baby, if i hadnt been testing so much , i would have thought it was af!! Good luck hun, my heart goes out to you!!


----------



## kookycake

Smh..Ahh said:


> i had a mc almost 2 years ago.. well, last month was the last time i was trying and the first time on clomid,
> i had sex feb 29th and march 1st because i got a positive opk.
> i told god if i didnt get pregnant i was done trying, ive been trying for along time and im tired of disappointment, my boobs have been really sore and nipples look different then usual, i was having cravings, hungry all the time, extremely bloated like im on my period for past 2 days i guess it was the clomid still in my system, i took a opk last night around 1am cause i was bored it was almost positive, and i heard if ur pg it will show on a opk. well i took a opk right now 10:30pm it was negative so idk what the deal is. i took a hpt test same time it was negative so guess im not. not suprised guess i wasnt meant to be a mother. hope all you get a child like yall want since i cant.


Sorry about the BFN, Really hope you get your wish.


----------



## Momto3and...

Just got my labs back today, and my progesterone (sp?) level was a 28.7! Yippie! I ovualted! Last month I wasn't even at a 1. AF is due on the 17th, so I am hoping and praying I get my BFP then! Either way, it is great to know that I am still in the game this month. I was so afraid to answer my phone, and hear that I didn't ovulate. 

I did take a hpt today, and it was negative. But I am only 10dpo at the most. I am not exactly sure when I ovulated since this was my first month on clomid (cd 5-7). Anyone know what they average is? My guess is the I ovulated on the 3rd, which would put me at 10dpo, but that is the beginning of the range from what I am getting from online calculators. 

Hoping for my BFP!!!!


----------



## Coastdreams

Well Ladies, I&#8217;m sadly out for this month 

AF reared her ugly head today without warning (apart from some light cramping yesterday which I was hoping was something else). I was only talking to my Hubby this morning about when we could do a Preg test. Typical!!

It seems that Clomid is making my cycles much shorter. The cycle before I started taking clomid was 32 days, my first cycle on clomid was 27 days and this one has only been 23 days. Is this normal?

Not sure what to do about round 3 as it looks like my hubby will be away around ov time (we will be cutting it very fine!!) Do you think I should carry on taking it this month and hope we catch it or should I save the tablets? I&#8217;m not sure if stopping and starting again will mess my system up.

What do you think?

Good Luck to everyone else! and sorry if you've seen this on another thread!!

C
x


----------



## Anxiously

lorojovanos said:


> I'm confused. I started taking my opk the day after my last clomid pill even though I know I shouldnt for 2 days cause of false positives. Well now I'm onto day 5 of VERY positive opk. I took a preg test which obviously was negative, and attached my chart. Looking for ideas as to what the hell is going on...

Clomid can prolong your peak ovulation due to the hormones stimulation. I usually have quick LH surges, but during my Dec cycle, I had 3 full days of +OPK! And no wonder, my CD21 blood test revealed that my progesterone levels were off the roof at 190+ nmol/l (minimum for ovulation is just 30nmol/l)!

Just keep BD'ing till your first negative!


----------



## Helena_

it's been so long since I've been on here. I can't remember if I ever updated you all? It turns out my "positive" wasn't a positive at all. Fertility Friend and my ovacue were both wrong about ovulation, I must of never ovulated. I am taking 150mg of Clomid this cycle and am on cd 10 right now. I've also been referred to a fertility specialist and have my first appointment on April 16th. I'm really nervous about everything, but I hope the fertility specialist will be able to help us do what we haven't been able to do; conceive. I'm hopeful and happy that my insurance will cover most of my treatment (including ivf and all that). 

I get to start opks on Friday....so excited haha. No temping for me this month, just opks.

what has everyone else been up to? I have lots to read back on


----------



## brittbray04

So I finished up my first round of clomid, days 1-5, about 8 days ago. I started using OPK's on day 8, three days after finishing the clomid. On day 8 it was almost positive and then on day 9 it was positive. Day 10 until now (Day 14), they have been negative and getting even more negative.

Any of you clomid users ever have this happen to you? Could I have ovulated that soon after finishing up the clomid? Do you think that was my ovulation or should I keep using them to see if I end up getting another positive? I am so confused! Any input would be so appreciated!


----------



## DaisyQ

Does anyone feel hotter during the tww after Clomid? I've been really hot the past couple of days.


----------



## Smh..Ahh

Coastdreams said:


> Well Ladies, Im sadly out for this month
> 
> AF reared her ugly head today without warning (apart from some light cramping yesterday which I was hoping was something else). I was only talking to my Hubby this morning about when we could do a Preg test. Typical!!
> 
> It seems that Clomid is making my cycles much shorter. The cycle before I started taking clomid was 32 days, my first cycle on clomid was 27 days and this one has only been 23 days. Is this normal?
> 
> Not sure what to do about round 3 as it looks like my hubby will be away around ov time (we will be cutting it very fine!!) Do you think I should carry on taking it this month and hope we catch it or should I save the tablets? Im not sure if stopping and starting again will mess my system up.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else! and sorry if you've seen this on another thread!!
> 
> C
> x

of clomid doesnt work should think about famera i think i spelled that wrong lol. its kinda like clomid but it doesnt thin out your lining or decrease cm. 
i take clomid days 3-7 100mg i ovulated 9 days after the last pill although i missed the egg it worked. but im taking a break this month even tho i took clomid one round lol. goodluck


----------



## Smh..Ahh

brittbray04 said:


> So I finished up my first round of clomid, days 1-5, about 8 days ago. I started using OPK's on day 8, three days after finishing the clomid. On day 8 it was almost positive and then on day 9 it was positive. Day 10 until now (Day 14), they have been negative and getting even more negative.
> 
> Any of you clomid users ever have this happen to you? Could I have ovulated that soon after finishing up the clomid? Do you think that was my ovulation or should I keep using them to see if I end up getting another positive? I am so confused! Any input would be so appreciated!

if the opk are getting more negative more likely it picked up the lh surge which is released 12-46 hours before ovulation. u could have ovulated, i took my first round of clomid last month days 3-7 100 mg.. i didnt ovulate until 9 days after the last pill. which is day day 17 of my cycle. on clomid ur supposed to test 3 days after the last clomid pill u usually ovulate 5-10days after the last clomid pill . if your concerned just keep testing. hope this helps baby dust to you. i missed the egg so no bfp this month for me


----------



## Smh..Ahh

DaisyQ said:


> Does anyone feel hotter during the tww after Clomid? I've been really hot the past couple of days.

lol yes clomid is bad with that. after taking my first clomid pills i kept getting hot flashes thank god its over.. i had extreme depression and hot flashes and so hungry.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I always hated the hot feeling. I'd wake up sweaty at night and feel like my skin was on fire! Kicked off all the covers and wake freezing a couple hours later, no fun!


----------



## Msmith9

This is my 3rd cycle taking 100 mg clomid days 5-9. It's Day 11 and I'm getting so nervous... I can only take clomid one more month and I'm so scared it's not going to work. I hate to be such a Negative Nancy.... but every where I go there are pregnant women. At the grocery store today there were 3 (!!!!) women ready to pop right ahead of me. I almost broke down in tears right there in line. I try not to get myself worked up but I've honestly wanted to be a mother since I was a little girl... and never thought that I would have an issue making that happen. Every day someone asks me why I'm not pregnant yet, or they try to tell me how to get pregnant ( like I'm not trying hard enough) I know that none of you have a magical answer... I guess I just needed to vent, I don't really talk to any friends or family about how frustrated I am because then they really lay on the advice....and that (obviously) only makes me feel worse for not being pregnant yet. Thanks for the Ears!


----------



## kel21

Msmith9 said:


> This is my 3rd cycle taking 100 mg clomid days 5-9. It's Day 11 and I'm getting so nervous... I can only take clomid one more month and I'm so scared it's not going to work. I hate to be such a Negative Nancy.... but every where I go there are pregnant women. At the grocery store today there were 3 (!!!!) women ready to pop right ahead of me. I almost broke down in tears right there in line. I try not to get myself worked up but I've honestly wanted to be a mother since I was a little girl... and never thought that I would have an issue making that happen. Every day someone asks me why I'm not pregnant yet, or they try to tell me how to get pregnant ( like I'm not trying hard enough) I know that none of you have a magical answer... I guess I just needed to vent, I don't really talk to any friends or family about how frustrated I am because then they really lay on the advice....and that (obviously) only makes me feel worse for not being pregnant yet. Thanks for the Ears!

:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

brittbray04 said:


> So I finished up my first round of clomid, days 1-5, about 8 days ago. I started using OPK's on day 8, three days after finishing the clomid. On day 8 it was almost positive and then on day 9 it was positive. Day 10 until now (Day 14), they have been negative and getting even more negative.
> 
> Any of you clomid users ever have this happen to you? Could I have ovulated that soon after finishing up the clomid? Do you think that was my ovulation or should I keep using them to see if I end up getting another positive? I am so confused! Any input would be so appreciated!

As far as research has told me the average person ovulates between 5-9 days of taking their last pill. Now that is average so some people could earlier or later, but it's unusual. Remember OPK's pick up the surge the tells ovulation is coming not that it's happening. It takes 12-40 hours for o to happen and varies person to person. So that would mean your O fell into that 5-9 days after finishing last pill norm. Good luck! Hope you caught the eggie! :)


----------



## kel21

brittbray04 said:


> So I finished up my first round of clomid, days 1-5, about 8 days ago. I started using OPK's on day 8, three days after finishing the clomid. On day 8 it was almost positive and then on day 9 it was positive. Day 10 until now (Day 14), they have been negative and getting even more negative.
> 
> Any of you clomid users ever have this happen to you? Could I have ovulated that soon after finishing up the clomid? Do you think that was my ovulation or should I keep using them to see if I end up getting another positive? I am so confused! Any input would be so appreciated!

I just wanted to tell you what happened to me this month. I had an almost pos on cd 12, was pos on cd13 and cd14. Figured I o'd. Even had ewcm, but no big o pain like usual. Just figured it wasn't as strong. cd 17 had ewcm again and decided to test (thought I was 3dpo) and had a nearly pos opk again. cd 18 pos opk and lots of my usual o pains! Pretty sure I o'd on the second lh surge! Going to get my prog today, so we will see! Gl and hope that helps!


----------



## wana b a mom

Msmith9 said:


> This is my 3rd cycle taking 100 mg clomid days 5-9. It's Day 11 and I'm getting so nervous... I can only take clomid one more month and I'm so scared it's not going to work. I hate to be such a Negative Nancy.... but every where I go there are pregnant women. At the grocery store today there were 3 (!!!!) women ready to pop right ahead of me. I almost broke down in tears right there in line. I try not to get myself worked up but I've honestly wanted to be a mother since I was a little girl... and never thought that I would have an issue making that happen. Every day someone asks me why I'm not pregnant yet, or they try to tell me how to get pregnant ( like I'm not trying hard enough) I know that none of you have a magical answer... I guess I just needed to vent, I don't really talk to any friends or family about how frustrated I am because then they really lay on the advice....and that (obviously) only makes me feel worse for not being pregnant yet. Thanks for the Ears!

I understand how you feel.... I've been there so many times. You are not alone! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Kel21- looking into the two surge thing it seems It can happen and has to many confused ladies out there. One girl who was a nurse commented that if the first surge wasnt strong enough to release the egg, then sometime our bodies will surge again to ensure the egg releases. She also said in those cases O most likely happened after the second one as once ovulation happens the corpus releases hormones to prevent another surge. Found that interesting, I'd check with a doc but sounds like your situation.


----------



## kel21

Thanks Hopeful! Yeah, I was very confused this month! And I'm pretty sure it happened last month too. I just never tested again to catch the second surge! Oh, will see my dr on monday and will ask him about it! But fxd I won't need to know, maybe I caught the egg this month!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fx for you that you did! Hard enough to figure all this out without mother nature adding another surge.


----------



## kel21

LOL That's for sure!


----------



## mommyofjeff12

Hi ladies, I need some help. So I finished my last clomid pill on cycle day 9 (which was the 10th) and I started using the OPK's on cycle day 11, so I got my first positive on cycle day 11 and it was very bold, now what makes me think that was an actual positive is the fact that I took and OPK on cycle day 9 and two on cycle day 10 just for the heck of it because I was so anxious to test, anyways it was positive on cycle day but I know that was the clomid, so they were negative on cycle day 10 and then positive on cycle day 11. So I have PCOS and I have heard that women with this condition will almost always have a positive because of the high LH. Also since cycle day 11 I have had a lot of positives but a few of them have been negative, today was cycle day 14. I really don't know what to think and I am already starting to get discouraged because my body is so stupid. I have even lost 10 lbs. in the hopes of it helping my fertility. I just don't know anymore but I guess me and hubby have just been BD'ing every other day. If I knew when I ovulated for sure, if I did yet, then we would BD every day. What do you ladies think?? I would take pictures of the tests but my camera takes crappy pictures :(


----------



## Helena_

I have pcos and do not have that issue with always positive opks, so not everyone gets that. With clomid, you're supposed to wait I think 3 days until you test with opks. The positive opk was probably due to the clomid. Try out this calculator and it'll tell you all you need to know about what days to test and what days you should ovulate https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


good luck!


----------



## mommyofjeff12

Okay thanks so much and I told my husband that I thought they were all from the clomid because I had a very dark positive today and they were all negative for the last 1 1/2 so would I consider that a positive?? Thanks for the calculator and I will take a look at it now, I am so glad to hear from someone who has PCOS as well :)


----------



## Babywishez

Hi everyone!! 

This is the first time I have ever posted on a forum, I think it's so good being able to talk to people in the same situation as me.

I have been ttc for a year and half. It's really depressing that I am not pregnant and I'm 21 I thought it would be easy. I got married to my partner of 5 years and we would love to be parents.

I have done my research and I think Provera to induce a period (I'm very irregular) and Clomid may work.

What I wanted to know is how did you all go about getting the doctor to prescribe Clomid. The last thing I want to hear is "You're young, try naturally for another 6 months" Cuz i know my body and that won't work.

Thanks so much, Baby Blessings ;) xxx


----------



## Helena_

if you ever need to talk or ask any questions, I'm here!


----------



## Helena_

I'm also 21 and after we'd stopped using protection for about a year and a half, I made an appointment with my OB and just told her that I don't ovulate, so I have irregular periods, I believed I have pcos and have not had any luck with getting pregnant. I'll be honest, I was nervous as well because of my age. I wanted to be taken seriously so I went in feeling confident that she would do something, and she did. If she says something to you then find someone else. You are paying them for a service and if you are not happy with the treatment then you can just as easily pay someone else who will give you the treatment you want. They aren't there to judge you, only help you. Good luck and if you need someone to talk to, I'm always here &#61514; 



Babywishez said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> This is the first time I have ever posted on a forum, I think it's so good being able to talk to people in the same situation as me.
> 
> I have been ttc for a year and half. It's really depressing that I am not pregnant and I'm 21 I thought it would be easy. I got married to my partner of 5 years and we would love to be parents.
> 
> I have done my research and I think Provera to induce a period (I'm very irregular) and Clomid may work.
> 
> What I wanted to know is how did you all go about getting the doctor to prescribe Clomid. The last thing I want to hear is "You're young, try naturally for another 6 months" Cuz i know my body and that won't work.
> 
> Thanks so much, Baby Blessings ;) xxx


----------



## MiasMum

Babywishez if you have been trying for over a yr the doc will start fertility tests for yourself and partner. It doesn't matter that you are 21 

GL and much :dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Babywishez- I agree. Let your doc know you have been trying for a year and a half and that you need further help. At 1 year they should either test and treat or refer you to someone who can help. Where do you live. I know in the US you can simply call a fertility clinic yourself. In Canada you need a referral. UK I have no clue.
Good luck and welcome! We've all been there :)


----------



## mommyofjeff12

Okay ladies, so today is CD 15 and I had a really dark line today so I am counting that since it is so far past the time when I took my last clomid, my temp is also up in the the 98 degree range so I am hoping that I ovulated and that I can finally be in the two week wait. I am kind of worried though because the last time me and the hubby DTD was two days ago, but I told him we got to get to it tonight because I was wanting to DTD at least every other day, who knows maybe doing it a few days before will give us a better chance for a girl :)


----------



## Msmith9

wana b a mom said:


> Msmith9 said:
> 
> 
> This is my 3rd cycle taking 100 mg clomid days 5-9. It's Day 11 and I'm getting so nervous... I can only take clomid one more month and I'm so scared it's not going to work. I hate to be such a Negative Nancy.... but every where I go there are pregnant women. At the grocery store today there were 3 (!!!!) women ready to pop right ahead of me. I almost broke down in tears right there in line. I try not to get myself worked up but I've honestly wanted to be a mother since I was a little girl... and never thought that I would have an issue making that happen. Every day someone asks me why I'm not pregnant yet, or they try to tell me how to get pregnant ( like I'm not trying hard enough) I know that none of you have a magical answer... I guess I just needed to vent, I don't really talk to any friends or family about how frustrated I am because then they really lay on the advice....and that (obviously) only makes me feel worse for not being pregnant yet. Thanks for the Ears!
> 
> I understand how you feel.... I've been there so many times. You are not alone! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks so much you guys. I've honestly never felt this bummed out. I know that there are couples that try for years and years, and I feel almost selfish for complaining about TTC for just under 1 year. Sunday is when we are supposed to start BDing and I can't help but think why even bother??? It doesn't help that one of my co-workers (we work in the same classroom) Got preggers her first try back in December. She is constantly telling me when I need to have sex and why IT hasn't happened yet. uggghhh. I really need to get myself out of this rut... I think just keeping it in all this time is getting to me... Very thankful to have you guys now!


----------



## wana b a mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi, I have been prescribed clomid because my period didn't come back 6 weeks after a d and c. I am on 100mg daily for 5 days to kick start my ovulation. I am a bit worried about thin lining though as my lining is only 4.5mm after the d and c. I've heard clomid can thin the lining, does anyone know? Good luck everyone!


----------



## momwannabe81

Have they done genetic testing?? I read that can be a cause of mc. Sorry for ur loss btw, hope u get a sticky bean


----------



## filipenko32

momwannabe81 said:


> Have they done genetic testing?? I read that can be a cause of mc. Sorry for ur loss btw, hope u get a sticky bean

Hi thanks I have had every single test imaginable, I have nothing wrong and neither does hubby. We have paid thousands for private testing and on the Nhs too, it's just bad luck apparently. :shrug: sorry for your loss too.


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh ok just a thought, hope u get ur BFP soon.


----------



## Helena_

So sorry for your losses :( try not to worry too much about your lining, it'll grow after the provera. Good luck


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, I finished my first round of clomid 50mg last Sunday. Dh and I are dtd every other day until I hit my surge. I've noticed each time we baby dance, I get a burning sensation down there (sorry tmi) and it make it very painful. I know clomid dries up cm, but we use Preeseed so I don't know if this burning is normal or???? 

Anyone experience this or something similar because of clomid?


----------



## kel21

The only time I get a burning sensation during bd is when I have a yeast infection!


----------



## Helena_

I have, but unsure what it is. My guess was just the hormones messing things up.

edit: and I did not have a yeast infection


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Helena, I'm actually on clomid to jump start ov and then hopefully baby or period x
Hope, the only thing I know is that if that is happening then the ph of the normal fluids down there is off balance and yeah I've had that feeling when I've had thrush after taking antibiotics - youre not taking other meds by any chance are you? Otherwise I'm sure it must be a hormonal / clomid thing. Ill let you know if I get it as this is my first round x


----------



## momwannabe81

i have never had a mc if i gave that impression i'm sorry. Never had a BFP


----------



## Helena_

momwannabe81 said:


> i have never had a mc if i gave that impression i'm sorry. Never had a BFP

Is this to me? I was actually saying sorry to flip. :)


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I knew that Helena x mommW you will get your bfp! I was reading through earlier posts on this thread and there are so many with bfps now, one with triplets!! That would be something! 
Last clomid pill tomorrow. I have already started opk-ing and the line is definitely darker as there was no line at all before i started taking them. On a normal cycle I have a progressively darker line up to cd13 then ov on cd14 so I'm wondering whether it will follow same pattern. This is line now isn't getting progressively anything it's just darker and there. It's quite exciting to not know what's going to happen but scary too!


----------



## Helena_

How many days past last clomid pill are you? my opks get progressively darker, as well. I got a shade away from a positive tomorrow, so fingers crossed that I don't end up needing to use my fertility specialist appointment


----------



## mamatrujillo

Ladies, yesterday was one of the worst days of my life. I woke up w horrible pain, and after several hours i finally went to the hospital. Our little baby attached in my right tube. The doctors said I was around 3 weeks and was lucky that i wasnt farther along or i could have ruptured. They were able to save my tube and assured my husband that we can try again soon. I dont even know how to feel right now. I just dont understand. My husband and I have been through so much already, cancer, endometriosis, polyps in my uterus, and we thought we had beated the odds. I am now even more as risk of a tubal pregnancy. My husband isnt so sure he wants to risk it again. Im just heart broken.

I knew Clomid, or any other fertility drug could raise your chances of an ectopic pregnancy. But of course, you never think it will be you. After doing research, my past of endometriosis also played a factor. I wont be using fertility drugs again in the future. Good luck ladies and i hope your baby dreams come true.


----------



## jme84

I am so sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

I am on my first round of Clomid, 50mg on CD 3-7 and I'm currently on CD9. How long does it normally take to O? I can't use OPKs because of my PCOS, they always show positive.

And is feeling hot randomly after finishing my pills normal?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mamatrujuillo- I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: at least they were able to save your tube and caught it early. Take some time to heal. Your still welcome here if you take it or not, I understand though.

StayHopeful- totally normal to feel hot, I always described it as I had lava blood under my skin :) as for O everyone is different, they say the norm is 5 to 9 days after your last clomid pill. Good luck!


----------



## Hope1409

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks Helena, I'm actually on clomid to jump start ov and then hopefully baby or period x
> Hope, the only thing I know is that if that is happening then the ph of the normal fluids down there is off balance and yeah I've had that feeling when I've had thrush after taking antibiotics - youre not taking other meds by any chance are you? Otherwise I'm sure it must be a hormonal / clomid thing. Ill let you know if I get it as this is my first round x

No I'm not taking any Meds other than clomid. I don't think I ever had thrus either...what is that? Dh and I dtd again today so I will see if the burning is still there :growlmad: I pray it won't be!


----------



## filipenko32

SummerLily said:


> im sure youll get your BFP really soon doapdesign!! :flower:
> 
> well all be plump and eating turkey for 2 ! ( maybe 3!) on christmas day !! just know it! x

I am quoting this success story, from this thread, to give us all hope! Not sure i could cope with three and my hubby though!!! :haha: summerlilly has triplets! 



mamatrujillo said:


> Ladies, yesterday was one of the worst days of my life. I woke up w horrible pain, and after several hours i finally went to the hospital. Our little baby attached in my right tube. The doctors said I was around 3 weeks and was lucky that i wasnt farther along or i could have ruptured. They were able to save my tube and assured my husband that we can try again soon. I dont even know how to feel right now. I just dont understand. My husband and I have been through so much already, cancer, endometriosis, polyps in my uterus, and we thought we had beated the odds. I am now even more as risk of a tubal pregnancy. My husband isnt so sure he wants to risk it again. Im just heart broken.
> 
> I knew Clomid, or any other fertility drug could raise your chances of an ectopic pregnancy. But of course, you never think it will be you. After doing research, my past of endometriosis also played a factor. I wont be using fertility drugs again in the future. Good luck ladies and i hope your baby dreams come true.

So sorry to read this and for your loss :hugs: I had read about a link so I asked my consultant last wednesday and he said there is no proven link, but it is more likely if: you smoke; have a coil; you're over 35 or suffer from infertility.(??) . He was adamant there is no proven link between clomid per se and ectopics I asked him lots of questions as I have now had 4 mc's and never taken clomid as I always get pregnant straight away and didn't want to harm my fertility as it's the only thing I seem to have! Anyway just thought I'd add what I just found out last week! I'm glad they were able to rescue your tube.


----------



## filipenko32

^^^ so be careful what you say about eating for 2 or 3 around Christmas - it might just happen!!


----------



## kel21

mamatrujillo said:


> Ladies, yesterday was one of the worst days of my life. I woke up w horrible pain, and after several hours i finally went to the hospital. Our little baby attached in my right tube. The doctors said I was around 3 weeks and was lucky that i wasnt farther along or i could have ruptured. They were able to save my tube and assured my husband that we can try again soon. I dont even know how to feel right now. I just dont understand. My husband and I have been through so much already, cancer, endometriosis, polyps in my uterus, and we thought we had beated the odds. I am now even more as risk of a tubal pregnancy. My husband isnt so sure he wants to risk it again. Im just heart broken.
> 
> I knew Clomid, or any other fertility drug could raise your chances of an ectopic pregnancy. But of course, you never think it will be you. After doing research, my past of endometriosis also played a factor. I wont be using fertility drugs again in the future. Good luck ladies and i hope your baby dreams come true.

So sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hated OPK's, but I had access to cycle monitoring so I guess when that what you have...I could never really figure them out. Sometimes I get a line as dark as control and sometimes not, but supposedly I did o every month. Good luck!


----------



## Msmith9

mamatrujillo said:


> Ladies, yesterday was one of the worst days of my life. I woke up w horrible pain, and after several hours i finally went to the hospital. Our little baby attached in my right tube. The doctors said I was around 3 weeks and was lucky that i wasnt farther along or i could have ruptured. They were able to save my tube and assured my husband that we can try again soon. I dont even know how to feel right now. I just dont understand. My husband and I have been through so much already, cancer, endometriosis, polyps in my uterus, and we thought we had beated the odds. I am now even more as risk of a tubal pregnancy. My husband isnt so sure he wants to risk it again. Im just heart broken.
> 
> I knew Clomid, or any other fertility drug could raise your chances of an ectopic pregnancy. But of course, you never think it will be you. After doing research, my past of endometriosis also played a factor. I wont be using fertility drugs again in the future. Good luck ladies and i hope your baby dreams come true.


So sorry for your loss... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MandyBoo

Mama - I am so sorry for your loss :( :(


I took day 9 of a 10 day course of Provera. I am getting so antsy and excited for my first round of clomid. (yup - I'm cheering on AF, and excited for the visit haha. Prior to TTC, these are words I never imagined saying!)
I know that chances are slim I will get my BFP on my 1st round, I am more excited to possibly have a normal cycle. I don't ovulate regularly and my cycles range from 50-100 days at this point. So I'm really looking forward to a little normalcy! Hope everyone has a great week --- I have a case of the "Mondays" so I'm heading out to chop off my hair ;)


----------



## jenniferlawe

I am going to be taking my first 50mg clomid tonight. I took provera for 10 days and am now on day 5 so will be taking clomid for days 5 through 9. I am really excited. I have had problems getting pregnant with my other 2 sons but have never been put on clomid. I always took borth control for several month to regulate and come off it and got pregnant. There is just over 4 years of age between my two son and my youngest is almost 3. we have tried since he was born to conceive as we know it takes us a while. 
I have read up on clomid and am a little nervous about the side effects. but i have prepared my husband in advance. 
I just wanted to introduce myself here. and am excited to take the first pill tonight.
Thanks


----------



## dbluett

Hello Ladies!
I will start my 1st clomid cycle tomorrow! I am excited but nervous at the same time. It has taken a while to get to this point. What side effects have you had from Clomid, if any? Any other adivce, would be greatly appreicated!!

Thank you!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

My advice is don't stress about the side effects. I was soo nervous about the side effects because of everything I had heard and read online and from BnB and then when I actually took the medication, I didn't have any terrible side effects like I heard. I did get hot, not going to lie, but I was so nervous I was causing myself anxiety because of what I heard! 

Also, my FS gave me a great piece of adivce. He said that having a place to go to talk to women is GREAT however, people on sites like this most likely are the ones having trouble conceiving and experiencing difficulties with the medication and so they have stories that aren't so good. Whereas people who take clomid and don't have side effects aren't going to go online and write about it so the statistics of people actually experiencing terrible side effects is not actually accurate if that makes sense? Just don't stress and best of luck =D


----------



## kookycake

I had hardly any side effects with Clomid a lot less than I expected from what you read about etc. I wrote my side effects down in my blog if you wanna see.

To be fair though, a baby is worth most ALL side effects that clomid may or may not give you :) good luck x


----------



## kookycake

A quick question for anyone who has had a scan while on Clomid.

I have an ultrasound tomorrow to see if the Clomid has made any effect on me or if I need a higher dose, my question is I'm meant to be having my scan on CD11 tomorrow is CD10 for me because they could not fit me in on Weds which is my CD11. What will they do at the scan? Will they show me any follicles developing? I'm curious....

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi kookycake, they will do a vaginal ultrasound to view your ovaries and the sizes of the developing follicles. Generally you want to see from 1-4 in range of 18-24 mm as they are considered mature. It's good to see a bit under that too as they grow 1-2 mm a day. You should be able to see on screen, unless they don't show you. Ask questions!


----------



## kookycake

Not sure which type of questions to ask? Any suggestions?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just when you see something on screen, 'what's that?' when they tell you how many and what sizes ask 'what does that mean?'. Just keep informed as you go. Let them know your new to this and you want to know everything you can. Ask how thick your lining is and will it change. Right now I can't think of more but I'm sure they will come up as your there.
Good luck


----------



## kookycake

I'm sure I'l think of something :) thank you for your help :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash- I know what you mean, sometimes people on here are overly dramatic, you hav to take it all with a grain of salt. I think like this. If someone has a bad experience they spread it to ten people and if someone has a good experience they tell one person. That applies to so many things in life.
Oh also sorry to hear about the bfn. It'll happen for you soon :) has AF arrived?


----------



## ashknowsbest

AF hasn't arrived yet but I am having cramps this second so I'm hoping that I get her in the morning that way I can move onto round two which will hopefully be successful =D 

I'm happy someone gets me about the everyone being overly dramatic or negative. I don't mean to sound mean but when my doctor said that to me, it all clicked!


----------



## AMN21

Hi ladies! I just started Clomid today, 150mg. Our IUI is scheduled for March 30th!! I had my first RE appt today and had no clue we'd be movin along this fast but my body's timing was perfect! I'm so excited and so nervous! I have never takin Clomid before and DH is scared of any mood swings :haha: So far I feel ok but I only took it a couple hours ago lol. I send you all :dust:


----------



## we can't wait

AMN21 said:


> Hi ladies! I just started Clomid today, 150mg. Our IUI is scheduled for March 30th!! I had my first RE appt today and had no clue we'd be movin along this fast but my body's timing was perfect! I'm so excited and so nervous! I have never takin Clomid before and DH is scared of any mood swings :haha: So far I feel ok but I only took it a couple hours ago lol. I send you all :dust:

Good luck on the cycle of clomid. 150mg is what did the trick for me. ;)

I don't think that my mood swings were too bad on clomid... but I was pretty emotional in general (just because we'd been trying for so long).


----------



## Helena_

My s/e were never that bad. But today, holy emotions and hot flashes. the emotions are likely from outside things. I think people are quick to immediately blame clomid when having a bad day


----------



## StayHopeful

My doctor told me to come in for an u/s on CD 15 or 16, are they looking for the same thing they would on CD10?


----------



## AMN21

Thank you We Can't Wait! I love reading and hearing about success stories!


----------



## kookycake

I'm guessing so, it was meant to be a CD11 u/s but they had no slots tomorrow.

However I just got back from the u/s and by the looks of it this round it a bust there were no follies to see, the only good thing I can take from it is that my lining was nearly 1cm! Which is fantastic. I still have to have CD21 bloods which will be CD23 as where I live they dont do blood draws over the weekend *eye roll* I then have to wait another week to see if AF comes on her own if not I am to take Norethisterone 5mg BD again to indude my cycle and then take 100mg of Clomid next cycle.

Oh well, onward and upwards ladies!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Kookycake- sorry it didn't work out for you. Just remember clomid dosage varies for each person and it's trial and error to find the magic dosage for you. Good luck with 100. Doesn't mean you and DH can't still practice every other day :)

StayHopeful- that's my guess but why so late I'm not sure. Do you normally have long cycles? What days are you taking the clomid cause usually I happens 5-9 days after the last pill, that late you very well could miss o. Unless you are just going in to confirm o happened?? I would ask my doc for sure.


----------



## ashknowsbest

AF came last night so on to next cycle!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good news! Get on with the show!


----------



## kookycake

Ok so now I'm grasping at straws :D

Is it possible I will still go on to O this cycle even though no follicles showed on my cd10 scan? :(


----------



## mamatrujillo

filipenko32 said:


> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> im sure youll get your BFP really soon doapdesign!! :flower:
> 
> well all be plump and eating turkey for 2 ! ( maybe 3!) on christmas day !! just know it! x
> 
> I am quoting this success story, from this thread, to give us all hope! Not sure i could cope with three and my hubby though!!! :haha: summerlilly has triplets!
> 
> 
> 
> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, yesterday was one of the worst days of my life. I woke up w horrible pain, and after several hours i finally went to the hospital. Our little baby attached in my right tube. The doctors said I was around 3 weeks and was lucky that i wasnt farther along or i could have ruptured. They were able to save my tube and assured my husband that we can try again soon. I dont even know how to feel right now. I just dont understand. My husband and I have been through so much already, cancer, endometriosis, polyps in my uterus, and we thought we had beated the odds. I am now even more as risk of a tubal pregnancy. My husband isnt so sure he wants to risk it again. Im just heart broken.
> 
> I knew Clomid, or any other fertility drug could raise your chances of an ectopic pregnancy. But of course, you never think it will be you. After doing research, my past of endometriosis also played a factor. I wont be using fertility drugs again in the future. Good luck ladies and i hope your baby dreams come true.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to read this and for your loss :hugs: I had read about a link so I asked my consultant last wednesday and he said there is no proven link, but it is more likely if: you smoke; have a coil; you're over 35 or suffer from infertility.(??) . He was adamant there is no proven link between clomid per se and ectopics I asked him lots of questions as I have now had 4 mc's and never taken clomid as I always get pregnant straight away and didn't want to harm my fertility as it's the only thing I seem to have! Anyway just thought I'd add what I just found out last week! I'm glad they were able to rescue your tube.Click to expand...

my doc actually told me different. And when i was at the hospital, and told them i was on clomid they went "ooohhhh". my doc said that there is a higher chance of ectopic w fertility treatments. I am only 27 so my age isnt an issue and was only on my 3rd cycle of clomid. idk i guess we wont know for sure if it played a role or not. were not giving up but i am very hesitant to try clomid or any other treatment. but we want a baby so badly we may try anything honestly. I cant imagine having 4 mc's hun i am so sorry. my husband said if we lose another baby he doesnt want to try anymore. its really hard for him to see me like this, and i can tell he is hurting even though he tries not to show it.


----------



## mamatrujillo

ashknowsbest said:


> My advice is don't stress about the side effects. I was soo nervous about the side effects because of everything I had heard and read online and from BnB and then when I actually took the medication, I didn't have any terrible side effects like I heard. I did get hot, not going to lie, but I was so nervous I was causing myself anxiety because of what I heard!
> 
> Also, my FS gave me a great piece of adivce. He said that having a place to go to talk to women is GREAT however, people on sites like this most likely are the ones having trouble conceiving and experiencing difficulties with the medication and so they have stories that aren't so good. Whereas people who take clomid and don't have side effects aren't going to go online and write about it so the statistics of people actually experiencing terrible side effects is not actually accurate if that makes sense? Just don't stress and best of luck =D

Goodness i wish i had your doctor!!! ive been an wreck and honestly wish my doc had been so uplifting. he didnt even talk to me after my surgery for my ectopic but before it just said that clomid most likely had something to do with it. but honestly, all my other pregnancies were high risk without any medication at all to help me conceive. i may just be a high risk mama. goodness i love this website. i do know that everyone handles hormones differently. if theyre naturally dramatic haha i can only imagine what a little boost of hormones can do! Im day 3 post op, and after my initial shock has worn off i did some research and found that only 2 percent of women have an ectopic pregnancy, but that age and infertility, or endometriosis play a role as well. i wish my doc would have explained that. But thankfully i have gotten way more answers and support on here thanks to ppl like you!!!:hugs:


----------



## marny

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the website and posting on forums, however I was so excited when I came across this one! It was so great reading other peoples stories that are close to mine.

My hubby and I have been TTC for a little over a year now. We already have a daughter (she's turning 3 in a week) who was a surprise baby and she is the most precious thing ever! 

I've had irregular periods all my life and would only get them 3-4 times a year. However, after having my daughter I haven't been ovulating on my own. Birth control kept them regular, however when we wanted to try again for another baby nothing happened. I never got pregnant or got my period. So, in December I went and discussed options with my gyno. She originally thought I had PCOS, but after doing blood work and an ultrasound it came back normal. However, I had an abundance of follicles, couldn't get my period, or get pregnant. So, basically I just don't ovulate anymore. 

My Dr prescribed Provera and 50mg Clomid to me. The Provera worked and I got my period, but the Clomid didn't help me ovulate at all. :cry: Now I'm currently taking the Provera and will start 100mg Clomid again on cd 5-9.

This whole process just seems so stressful. I'm glad to hear there are other 
ladies out there who know what I'm going through. I've been enjoying reading through some of the posts on here and it really restores my hope.:flower:


----------



## mamatrujillo

So im now 3 days post ectopic surgery. I tore my stitches which totally sucks, but after reading through some posts on here I am actually feeling quite uplifted. The doc that did my surgery wasnt my regular doc, he was the one on call, so when he told me that the clomid was responsible for my ectopic i was shocked and upset because my doc didnt inform me of that! Well, after doing some more research I have found that there are several other factors that cause an ectopic pregnancy. Not just clomid, but other fertility medications, or infertility in general. 

I APOLOGIZE greatly if i caused anyone grief, or made them freak out. I know that only 2 percent of women on these medications actually have an ectopic pregnancy. I just happened to be one of the unlucky ones. I have always been a statistic when it came to my pregnancies. 1st, Placenta previa, 2nd frank breech, 2 strokes, 3rd, 2 strokes, 4th- nearly ruptured and had her super early. 

I also found out that my prior surgeries for endometriosis and the fact that ive had endometriosis makes me at a higher risk. Its amazing that I had to go online for answers when my doc could have easily calmed my fears!!!! 

Ladies I love you all, and im not going anywhere. My husband and I will take the necessary break and try again. I have found more comfort, and support from all of you on here and I wont be giving that up!!! You all are amazing women and i know we all will make our dreams come true.


----------



## StayHopeful

I took Clomid on CD3-7, so no idea why my doctor told me to wait until CD15 for my appointment. The nurse is the one who told me when to book the appointment. I'm not sure really what my normal cycle is, I got my first bfp straight off of birth control and I haven't ovulated since my mc.


----------



## Helena_

cd 16...would really like my positive opk now. I keep getting close to positives
:(


----------



## ashknowsbest

mama - it's no problem and believe me, my doctor still does make me mad but he never puts me in the wrong direction. I really do like my doctor and he is always honest with me, even if I don't love his answers!


----------



## MamfaJane

Morning everyone, I was on Fertomid 100mg CD 5 - 7 for the first time this cycle. We BD'd every second days from CD 12 - 20, I had a close to positive OPK on CD 18. Today is CD 21 and my bb's are so sensitive they actually woke me up this morning. Could it be one of the first signs? Or is it too early eeeeck, I know it's too early to do a HPT. This waiting is really killing me


----------



## Hopeful42nd

MamfaJane said:


> Morning everyone, I was on Fertomid 100mg CD 5 - 7 for the first time this cycle. We BD'd every second days from CD 12 - 20, I had a close to positive OPK on CD 18. Today is CD 21 and my bb's are so sensitive they actually woke me up this morning. Could it be one of the first signs? Or is it too early eeeeck, I know it's too early to do a HPT. This waiting is really killing me

I would think its much too early for symptoms, at least give it till 6 days past o to start symptom spotting. That's usually when early implantation happens and HCG hormones starts to produce causing possible symptoms. Good luck, I know waiting is killer! :dust: that you have a fertilized eggies moving in to make a home soon!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just picked up my clomid from CVS and I start taking it tomorrow until day 7 of my cycle so here we go again! I have an ultrasound scheduled on the 31st of march which will be cycle day 12 to see how many follicles I have ready to go and then ovidrel is already on its way here! =D


----------



## Butterfly22

Good morning ladies! How is everyone feeling this morning?

Today I start my second round of clomid. Last cycle I took 50mg cd5-9. I think I ovulated cd15. But I started my normal spotting cd26 (actually started spotting later than usual) and af showed the next day. Bleh!

This cycle they increased my dose to 100mg cd5-9.

I am already in the negative mindset though.
I keep thinking - what is the point if I'm not going to get pregnant anyway? :shrug:

My DH is great and just keeps telling me "that means we get to keep trying" :winkwink: lol

Ok - enough negative thoughts! It will happen this cycle!! I will think positive from here on!! :thumbup:

Went for my HSG the beginning of Feb and all clear.
SA is also perfect.

I have one question though. The past 4 days I have been having bad headaches on and off and feeling soooo warm - even woke in a sweat one night. (I didn't really have any other SE from clomid this cycle except the intense cramping which I expected and actually made me feel good - like I was ovulating really strong. lol) Has anyone had the headaches and hotflashes so late in the cycle and progressing to the next cycle? I haven't taken the clomid since cd5-9 - I would have thought it would be out of my system by now? Just curious??

Good luck to all of you! :dust::dust:


----------



## Smh..Ahh

i had a mc about 2yrs ago me and bf trying again.. well anyways ok so. last month me and my fiance were put on clomid for the first time. day 3-7 we missed the egg i ovulated on 100mg on day 17 got a pok.. well this month is a little weird my dr said my eggs werent really good. so he bumped me up to 150mg for only 3days. day 9-11 of my cycle he said it wont interfer with my ovulation timing meaning it wont make my ovulation late. that it will still work? is this true anyone know. he said he doesnt matter what days u take it as long as u take it couple days before ovulation for it to work.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Never heard of it used like that. I know they say days 5-9 tends to make a better quality egg, but that late? Hmm, is it a fertility doc?


----------



## Msmith9

Has anyone on here had no positive Ovulation tests on Clomid??? I remember my dr saying something about clomid effecting the tests... but I figured that he meant false positives.... It's day 18 and I've been testing since day 15.... I have cycles that are 31-35 days long so I figured that I would ovulate later..This is the first month I've tested for ovulation ever day... and the first month that my hubby and I have been able to BD everyday since day 15.... Really hoping that the OPTs are wrong and that I will be ovulating within the next couple days!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Do you only test once a day? If so you could have missed the surge. Sometimes you need to testearly morning, afternoon and late evening to catch it. Everyone and every month is different. Good luck hope it's just late :)


----------



## MamfaJane

Thanks! I've got to try not think about it and wait for the time around when AF is due. I keep going through all sorts of thoughts. Its driving me nuts


----------



## gemmybean

Hiya, can I join?? I'm not actually taking clomid yet,.am starting this cycle 2-6 how come they give different tines to take it??? If 5-9 is a better qualify of egg shouldn't I be taking it then. I'm slightly confused lol. Also are the side effects quite common with everyone?? I'm a bit worried. I'm sure I'll be back with more questions when I actually start taking it - if that's ok


----------



## MandyBoo

gemmybean said:


> Hiya, can I join?? I'm not actually taking clomid yet,.am starting this cycle 2-6 how come they give different tines to take it??? If 5-9 is a better qualify of egg shouldn't I be taking it then. I'm slightly confused lol. Also are the side effects quite common with everyone?? I'm a bit worried. I'm sure I'll be back with more questions when I actually start taking it - if that's ok

I'm curious about that as well... but from the opposite side. Hahaha, I'm starting 5-9 this cycle and haven't found a ton of info about their different days. I'm curious to see the answers you get! Good luck - I hope the Clomid does the trick :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The earlier the days taken the more follicles develop but not always best quality for all of them. The later it's taken the less follicles but your more likely to get one well matured good quality egg. This is the consensus of most ladies I've spoken to, if it's fact or not, there really isn't research that supports it. It really depends on your doc and what they've had good success with. My fertility specialist likes days 3-7 cause he says research and his success rates back it up as most successful. Good luck

Clomid is usually taken in the hopes of more than 1 egg to up the odds, or if someone doesn't ovulate to encourage ovulation.


----------



## jme84

Try not to worry about the side effects. Have taken 5 cycle of clomid as much as 200mg and I really didn't have to bad of side effects. First cycle I had some head aches but found if I made sure I had food in my stomach when I took it no head aches. I did get lots of cramping after taking the clomid but nothing I couldn't handle. The cramps just confused me because I never knew if they were o pains or cramps. Good luck on your first cycles.


----------



## wana b a mom

jme84 said:


> Try not to worry about the side effects. Have taken 5 cycle of clomid as much as 200mg and I really didn't have to bad of side effects. First cycle I had some head aches but found if I made sure I had food in my stomach when I took it no head aches. I did get lots of cramping after taking the clomid but nothing I couldn't handle. The cramps just confused me because I never knew if they were o pains or cramps. Good luck on your first cycles.

how are you doing girl?


----------



## Beautifullei2

1st round of clomid 50mg CD 5-9 

Fxed this works for me :D


----------



## Helena_

Based off of what I've researched, women without pcos do best on days 2-6 (it creates more eggs), but women with pcos, are best for days 5-9.


----------



## DaisyQ

Butterfly22 said:


> I have one question though. The past 4 days I have been having bad headaches on and off and feeling soooo warm - even woke in a sweat one night. (I didn't really have any other SE from clomid this cycle except the intense cramping which I expected and actually made me feel good - like I was ovulating really strong. lol) Has anyone had the headaches and hotflashes so late in the cycle and progressing to the next cycle? I haven't taken the clomid since cd5-9 - I would have thought it would be out of my system by now? Just curious??

Hi Butterfly. This was my first cycle on Clomid (100mg CD 3-7). I did IUI with trigger this cycle as well. I am currently 13 DPO. I am also much hotter than normal. My BBT temps are higher than normal (even higher than last month when I tried progesterone suppositories for the first time), and I feel hot, and when I take my temp during the day, it's around 99. ??? This is very unusal for me. My normal temp is usually 97.7-98.6. My nipples have also become sore the last two days.

I'd like to think these are pregnancy symptoms, but I got a BFN yesterday at 12 DPO. 

I'm supposed to test tomorrow, and if it's negative, stop the progesterone so AF will come. I'm nervous I might be pregnant, but will get a false negative tomorrow. I'm also wondering if all these symptoms, especially feeling hot - is from the clomid earlier in the cycle. ????


----------



## Helena_

DaisyQ said:


> Butterfly22 said:
> 
> 
> I have one question though. The past 4 days I have been having bad headaches on and off and feeling soooo warm - even woke in a sweat one night. (I didn't really have any other SE from clomid this cycle except the intense cramping which I expected and actually made me feel good - like I was ovulating really strong. lol) Has anyone had the headaches and hotflashes so late in the cycle and progressing to the next cycle? I haven't taken the clomid since cd5-9 - I would have thought it would be out of my system by now? Just curious??
> 
> Hi Butterfly. This was my first cycle on Clomid (100mg CD 3-7). I did IUI with trigger this cycle as well. I am currently 13 DPO. I am also much hotter than normal. My BBT temps are higher than normal (even higher than last month when I tried progesterone suppositories for the first time), and I feel hot, and when I take my temp during the day, it's around 99. ??? This is very unusal for me. My normal temp is usually 97.7-98.6. My nipples have also become sore the last two days.
> 
> I'd like to think these are pregnancy symptoms, but I got a BFN yesterday at 12 DPO.
> 
> I'm supposed to test tomorrow, and if it's negative, stop the progesterone so AF will come. I'm nervous I might be pregnant, but will get a false negative tomorrow. I'm also wondering if all these symptoms, especially feeling hot - is from the clomid earlier in the cycle. ????Click to expand...

From what I've seen other girls who are on progesterone do is wait until 16dpo, if they don't get sa bfp, they stop the progesterone. It seems like that's common practice and I'm sure holding out an extra two days wouldn't hurt you any :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks HL... I may just do that. :flower:


----------



## dbluett

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I just picked up my clomid from CVS and I start taking it tomorrow until day 7 of my cycle so here we go again! I have an ultrasound scheduled on the 31st of march which will be cycle day 12 to see how many follicles I have ready to go and then ovidrel is already on its way here! =D

I am also taking clomid until day 7. I have my ultrasound on March 28th which will be cd 11. I too then will be taking ovidrel. Have you taken ovidrel before?

Wishing you the best of luck!!


----------



## kcoennen

jme84 said:


> Try not to worry about the side effects. Have taken 5 cycle of clomid as much as 200mg and I really didn't have to bad of side effects. First cycle I had some head aches but found if I made sure I had food in my stomach when I took it no head aches. I did get lots of cramping after taking the clomid but nothing I couldn't handle. The cramps just confused me because I never knew if they were o pains or cramps. Good luck on your first cycles.

JME - You're chart is looking AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinky78

Hi everyone! I need help! I've been researching metallic taste in mouth after using clomid, specifically in the 2ww. Has anyone had a metallic taste in their mouth during the 2ww and is a clomid user only.


----------



## ashknowsbest

dbluett - Yea I did ovidrel last cycle too with IUI. It's not bad at all, I gave myself the shot right in the lower belly area and it was easy! My OH was supposed to do it but he got really nervous which made me nervous for him to do it! Lol. I didn't have any side effects from it either, so no worries =D 

Are you giving it to yourself at home or is the doctor office going to do it?


----------



## jme84

wana b a mom said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> Try not to worry about the side effects. Have taken 5 cycle of clomid as much as 200mg and I really didn't have to bad of side effects. First cycle I had some head aches but found if I made sure I had food in my stomach when I took it no head aches. I did get lots of cramping after taking the clomid but nothing I couldn't handle. The cramps just confused me because I never knew if they were o pains or cramps. Good luck on your first cycles.
> 
> how are you doing girl?Click to expand...

I have really been trying to have a more relaxed approach this month. I have been focusing on plan for my cruise that I go on in one week. Not really sure if I o this month or not without clomid. Guess we will see what happens. If not one more month until going to the FS.


----------



## jme84

kcoennen said:


> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> Try not to worry about the side effects. Have taken 5 cycle of clomid as much as 200mg and I really didn't have to bad of side effects. First cycle I had some head aches but found if I made sure I had food in my stomach when I took it no head aches. I did get lots of cramping after taking the clomid but nothing I couldn't handle. The cramps just confused me because I never knew if they were o pains or cramps. Good luck on your first cycles.
> 
> JME - You're chart is looking AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks I hope so. I really wish I would have done temp all month. Oh well I guess will see.


----------



## kel21

pinky78 said:


> Hi everyone! I need help! I've been researching metallic taste in mouth after using clomid, specifically in the 2ww. Has anyone had a metallic taste in their mouth during the 2ww and is a clomid user only.

I have not personally had that s/e but I know I have read some of the other ladies have!


----------



## dbluett

ashknowsbest said:


> dbluett - Yea I did ovidrel last cycle too with IUI. It's not bad at all, I gave myself the shot right in the lower belly area and it was easy! My OH was supposed to do it but he got really nervous which made me nervous for him to do it! Lol. I didn't have any side effects from it either, so no worries =D
> 
> Are you giving it to yourself at home or is the doctor office going to do it?

Im giving it to myself at home. I will probably end up giving to myself as well.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I was going to let OH do it, but then he seemed so nervous and I'm like .. uh just let me do it! Lol.

Well, I took my first pill today ... or should I say pills! since I have to take 100mg this time around. I'm really hoping I don't get ovarian cysts from this or the hyperovarian thing ... that would be really bad! At least it's only 4 more days and then I go in for my ultrasound CD 12 which is March 31st.


----------



## Msmith9

Hopeful42nd said:


> Do you only test once a day? If so you could have missed the surge. Sometimes you need to testearly morning, afternoon and late evening to catch it. Everyone and every month is different. Good luck hope it's just late :)

I've been trying to do it in the afternoon.... I go to work very early and get home around 4-5 in the afternoon and that's when we've mainly been doing our BDing... Hoping that not testing the right time is all the issue is.... I've got so much going on these days... could really use a positive sign!!! Pun intended!!!


----------



## Msmith9

gemmybean said:


> Hiya, can I join?? I'm not actually taking clomid yet,.am starting this cycle 2-6 how come they give different tines to take it??? If 5-9 is a better qualify of egg shouldn't I be taking it then. I'm slightly confused lol. Also are the side effects quite common with everyone?? I'm a bit worried. I'm sure I'll be back with more questions when I actually start taking it - if that's ok

I haven't had super crazy side effects.... Other than being warmer than usual... and some pretty wild hot flashes the first couple cycles.... I feel a little bloated too... like when AF is in town. But as far as Im concerned it's worth it if it means a baby!!! Good Luck!


----------



## Helena_

finally got my pos opk at cd :happydance: time to make that baby!


----------



## scerena

* ladies...
This is originally my thread but I kind of left it when I wasnt taking clomid anymore as I was down in the dumps waiting for my operation...

Well I had the op done in january and my FS has prescribed me clomid to take again, when af finally decides to turn up...

Helena_lynn- I remember your name you joined just before I was having no more clomid I think? If not I remember you from another thread...  not sure if you remember me lol! 

I do not recognise hardly any other old names from when I started this thread so thought I would get to know all you ladies before I start my next round of clomid...

A little about me-
- I am 25
- This will be my fourth round of clomid- they said I didnt ovulate but temps and opks showed I did later in my cycle
- Been ttc for about 4 years for number 1
- Had a laparoscopy, ovarian drilling and hysteroscopy in january, one tube was blocked and they unblocked it so have two tubes now...

More info about me is in my journal which is in my siggy please have a nose and stalk my journal if you would like to know more 

I will be starting back on 50mg again as I had ovarian drilling done... So fingers crossed the 50mg will help, but we will see...

   *


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck scerena! Hope AF comes soon and you can get your long overdue show on the road. I am 32, married with one child who'll be 14 months on the 30th and found out I was pregnant with number two Jan 26th, confirmed Jan 30th with beta. I stick around trying to support all the ladies who are facing what I have in the ttc journey. They all helped me and I want to see you all get that bfp!


----------



## Butterfly22

Scerena - Good Luck hun!
And I'm sending *tons* of Baby Dust your way!!


----------



## dbluett

Today is day four of my 1st clomid cycle. I have had some minor cramping but no other side affects. I go next wed for my ultrasound to check on the follicels. Hoping for some good new


----------



## Beautifullei2

Keep getting faint OPK so not sure how accurate it is.. They have been faint for the past 3 days & I figured by now they would be darker..The 1st is from yeaterday and the 2nd from this morning!! I started bd anyway cause I heard sometimes clomid can give a false +
 



Attached Files:







#1.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4









#2.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Helena_

scerena- Hi! I've seen you around other threads, and I think this one. Welcome back!


----------



## wana b a mom

jme84 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jme84 said:
> 
> 
> Try not to worry about the side effects. Have taken 5 cycle of clomid as much as 200mg and I really didn't have to bad of side effects. First cycle I had some head aches but found if I made sure I had food in my stomach when I took it no head aches. I did get lots of cramping after taking the clomid but nothing I couldn't handle. The cramps just confused me because I never knew if they were o pains or cramps. Good luck on your first cycles.
> 
> how are you doing girl?Click to expand...
> 
> I have really been trying to have a more relaxed approach this month. I have been focusing on plan for my cruise that I go on in one week. Not really sure if I o this month or not without clomid. Guess we will see what happens. If not one more month until going to the FS.Click to expand...

Maybe relaxing has done the trick, your chart is looking great!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## wana b a mom

scerena, what a ride you've had! I hope and pray that your BFP will come soon!


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome back scerena. :dust:

Officially a BFN today. Took the day off to be miserable in private. 

So my symptoms (low grade fever, sore nips) were all just clomid related. FYI. Or progesterone related. :shrug:

NOT charting during my LP this next cycle. 

Onto cycle 9, IUI #2, with clomid 100mg CD 3-7.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - so sorry you got a BFN. It will be okay and you're entitled to have a day to be miserable! I do that too, I think we all do! I'm on the same dose of clomid as you and I took my first pill last night and didn't have any side effects so I'm happy about that! I hope you have the same luck.

Oh and you mentioned that you had really sore nipples during the TWW, I had the same thing starting at about 7 dpiui so I know exactly how disappointed it is to have good symptoms but it's caused by things other than being pregnant! 

:hugs:! And better luck this cycle for us both!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies

Ash- hey :) your on this thread too :) ive missed my clomid thread :( now we have to keep up to date with eachother on the two threads :) 

Hopeful42nd- thanks an congrats on your :bfp: how far gone are you?

Butterfly22- thanks for the dust :) sending some :dust: your way :)

Dbluett- good luck at your scan weds hope theres some noce big follies :)

Beutifullei2- alot of ladies do not get great positives but keep bd'ing, my fs reacons to bd every other day then you are covered, we do that throughout the cycle incase :)

Helena_lynn- thanks :) yes prob seen me around alot im usially an addict :haha: hows the clomid going???

Wana b a mom- thank hun :hugs: has definately been a ride, just wishing that I get a bfp soon! Did you read through my journal then?- I need some journal stalkers :haha: I hope you get your :bfp: soon too :)

DaisyQ- thanks :) sorry about your bfn :hugs: :hugs: good luck with your next iui and clomid cycle my fx'd for you :hugs:

THANKS FOR THE WELCOME BACK LADIES :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Scerena- I'm 11 w 5 d. Thanks for the congrats:thumbup:
I am quite excited but nervous for my ultrasound next week (wednesday). I hope everything is going well.


----------



## StayHopeful

Well I had my ultrasound today (CD15, took Clomid CD3-7). It showed that I have 2 follicles over 2cm but a thin endometrial lining. The doctor wants me to come in again on Mon to see if the follicles keep growing and/or if my lining thickens. I asked him if I was close to o and he said my uterine lining shows no but my ovary says yes... And he said something about if the follicles keep growing then it might be concerning and the 50mg Clomid may have been too much for me. He recommended bding every other day for now and starting opks (I picked up the Clear Blue digital on the way home and it was negative). I'm not really sure what to think about all the stuff he told me since I'm brand new to this Clomid thing. Help! And OPK help would be much appreciated too!


----------



## dbluett

So tonight I got a new clomid side effect. Let the mood swings begin. I went from being fine, to irrited, to crying, back to being fine. All within a span of two hours. What a ride. But having a baby is worth it!!


----------



## MamfaJane

Hi Everyone,
I'm 8dpo and took 100mg Fertomid (generic of Clomid) on CD5-9. Is burping constantly a side effect from the Fertomid? I've been burping ALL THE TIME over the past 3 days.


----------



## Helena_

Daisy- so sorry about the BFN :( I hope next cycle proves more successful 

MamfaJane- I haven't heard of burping being a side effect, but maybe it could have something to do with reflux? I'm not sure how that all works; wish I could be more help :( 

dbluett- the clomid mood swings are really great, aren't they? Just keep your eye on the prize :)

StayHopeful- I hope your lining thickens! Any help you need with opks, I'll gladly give you :) What was is that you were wondering? I love the clear blue digis. 

scerena- clomid has been ok. I just got my smiley opk, so I'm happy! Hopefully this cycle is a success and I can cancel my appointment with the fs...that would be great. How have you been?


----------



## scerena

Helena_lynn- yes I am ok thanks, just waiting on af so I can get going with clomid again... Yay for the positive opk :happydance: hope you have been busy lol! So have you been gettin clomd from your doc and not a fs? Have you been getting moniored?

Hopeful42nd- good luck with your scan wednesday, have you had an early scan already?

MamfaJane- sorry I havent a clue about the burping, if you didnt have it before then I guess its a side effect maybe? Or reflux like helena_ lynn said...

dbluett- the famous mood swings i had them really bad on my first round I was surprised my oh didn't leave me :haha: it will get better and like you said it will all be worth it once you are holding your baby :)

Stayhopeful- I am hoping your lining thickens :hugs:


----------



## Helena_

My OB has been giving it to me. And lots of bding! tmi, but my sex drive has been through the roof. 



scerena said:


> Helena_lynn- yes I am ok thanks, just waiting on af so I can get going with clomid again... Yay for the positive opk :happydance: hope you have been busy lol! So have you been gettin clomd from your doc and not a fs? Have you been getting moniored?
> 
> Hopeful42nd- good luck with your scan wednesday, have you had an early scan already?
> 
> MamfaJane- sorry I havent a clue about the burping, if you didnt have it before then I guess its a side effect maybe? Or reflux like helena_ lynn said...
> 
> dbluett- the famous mood swings i had them really bad on my first round I was surprised my oh didn't leave me :haha: it will get better and like you said it will all be worth it once you are holding your baby :)
> 
> Stayhopeful- I am hoping your lining thickens :hugs:


----------



## MandyBoo

Confused!

My doctors office called yesterday - his receptionist said that after going over all of my labs again, he would rather I use clomid 2-6 instead of the original 5-9 he had said. Why so early now? The receptionist had no clue about anything (its not her job) and my doctor had already left for the weekend. She caught me on CD1, so I'm starting my clomid today. Is anyone else is here on 2-6 or starting today? 

Lots of baby dust, ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scerena

Helena_lynn- thats all a good thing more spermies waiting for your egg! Good luck this cycle :)

Mandyboo- not sure why doctors have different days for different people, I have always taken clomid cd2-6... Earlier is meant to produce more follies and later fewer folloes but better quality eggs... Good luck with your cycle :)


----------



## MandyBoo

Scerena - Thank you! I just read your post from yesterday (I thought your name looked familiar, when I first checked out this thread I read A LOT of earlier posts) WELCOME BACK & GOOD LUCK!!! :) :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Helena_Lynn said:


> Daisy- so sorry about the BFN :( I hope next cycle proves more successful
> 
> MamfaJane- I haven't heard of burping being a side effect, but maybe it could have something to do with reflux? I'm not sure how that all works; wish I could be more help :(
> 
> dbluett- the clomid mood swings are really great, aren't they? Just keep your eye on the prize :)
> 
> StayHopeful- I hope your lining thickens! Any help you need with opks, I'll gladly give you :) What was is that you were wondering? I love the clear blue digis.
> 
> scerena- clomid has been ok. I just got my smiley opk, so I'm happy! Hopefully this cycle is a success and I can cancel my appointment with the fs...that would be great. How have you been?

Thanks! Since I haven't used OPKs before, I'm not sure when to take them or how often. Morning? Afternoon? Both? Use FMU?

I took my bbt this morning and it had jumped, but I don't think I've o'd yet because my OPK yesterday was neg (unless I already missed my surge) and when I was at the doctor yesterday afternoon, he said I hadn't. Maybe it was just a fluke temp...

So if my lining doesn't thicken, does that mean I'm out this time even if I o?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yesterday was my 2nd day using Clomid, I'm happy I only have 3 more days to go. I've had no side effects so far so that's GREAT! I'm trying to stay positive but I'm pretty sure I'm going to start getting them around the 3rd of 4th night of taking it since it's building up in my system now! Oh joy! Tonight is the 3rd night so we shall see! When I was on 50mg last cycle, the 3rd night was the worst! That was when the hot flashes kicked in and they made me completely miserable.


----------



## jme84

Stayhopful I usually take opks twice a day. My FS recommends that you use 2nd mornings urine not First. Then I make sure and hold pee a few hours in the afternoon and limit fluid and take one in the afternoon. I think I tend to get positives in the afternoon or night. I don't have any experience with the linning so I don't know that answer.

Af got me this morning. Actually kinda of excited I get to get my drink on on my vacation. This cycle has been kinda weird no cramps before Af started and my temp hasn't dropped.


----------



## Helena_

StayHopeful said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Daisy- so sorry about the BFN :( I hope next cycle proves more successful
> 
> MamfaJane- I haven't heard of burping being a side effect, but maybe it could have something to do with reflux? I'm not sure how that all works; wish I could be more help :(
> 
> dbluett- the clomid mood swings are really great, aren't they? Just keep your eye on the prize :)
> 
> StayHopeful- I hope your lining thickens! Any help you need with opks, I'll gladly give you :) What was is that you were wondering? I love the clear blue digis.
> 
> scerena- clomid has been ok. I just got my smiley opk, so I'm happy! Hopefully this cycle is a success and I can cancel my appointment with the fs...that would be great. How have you been?
> 
> Thanks! Since I haven't used OPKs before, I'm not sure when to take them or how often. Morning? Afternoon? Both? Use FMU?
> 
> I took my bbt this morning and it had jumped, but I don't think I've o'd yet because my OPK yesterday was neg (unless I already missed my surge) and when I was at the doctor yesterday afternoon, he said I hadn't. Maybe it was just a fluke temp...
> 
> So if my lining doesn't thicken, does that mean I'm out this time even if I o?Click to expand...

If you are using the clear blue digis, you can take them with fmu, but the dipstick kind work best around 4pm (for me, at least). I usually just take the cheap ones until I get a line that looks like it can be positive, and then test with a digi. This way I can save the digis for other cycles. It's really easy to miss a surge, so until you know when you normally surge, I would take them a few times a day. I usually take them 3 or 4 times a day (fmu with a digi, again around 12ish, then again around 4, and again around 9-12...my times change based off of when I peed last, but I'm also a poas-aholic haha). When I take them, I pee in a small disposable cup so if I need to retake it with the same urine, I can. Again, I use the cheap ones to make this affordable. Here's the ones I use https://www.amazon.com/Combo-40-Ovu...LNVU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1332613554&sr=8-2


----------



## scerena

Mandyboo- thanks hun :) good luck to you too :)

ash- I hope that you dont get any side effects, I coped better on 100mg than 50mg so good luck :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi ladies its my first time posting in this thread I'm due to start clomid in may after ttc for 14 months so far with one blocked tube :( any tips or advice on what to expect? I'm going to be starting on 100mg x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - thanks! I hope it's the same for me!


----------



## MamfaJane

Hey I had my first round of fertomid (generic of Clomid) 100mg Days 5 - 9. I didn't experience any side effects until ovulation. On the days leading up to ovulation my abdomen was very bloated and I had a lot of ovarian pain when I ovulated (not overbearing but uncomfortable and constant). I've had a lot of symptoms post ovulation but I'm bit sure if they're caused by the Fertomid or they're 'other' symptoms *fingers crossed* I had sensitive nipples 3 - 6 dpo, increasing nausea daily, constant burping and acid reflux, head aches, tearfulness, feeling very hot, change in taste, constipation, abdominal discomfort, lower back ache and acne breakout. I dont usually have any AF symptoms, so this month has been reallyhectic! I'm currently 7 - 9 dpo and here in SA you don't get HPT that are accurate until the day AF is due, so I'll let you know at the end of the week if these are side effects from the Fertomid ;)


----------



## StayHopeful

Just got a smiley on my OPK! Woohoo! Still worried about my lining though :/


----------



## Helena_

woo! Love those smileys. Try not to worry about your lining. :)


----------



## Butterfly22

Good morning ladies!!

Stayhopeful - Yay! <3 the smiley!

Mamfajane - :dust: Hope this is the month for you!!

AFM - I take my last clomid pill today! WooHoo!!
Not too many SE either. I still have that dull headache on and off. Yesterday I was cramping/bloating a little but not too bad.
Something weird though - tons of EWCM!! I'm only cd9.
Last cycle when I was on 50mg clomid I got a little EWCM on cd6/cd7 but nothing compared to this cycle. Hoping that is a good sign!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies im stillon cycle day 79 lol but by the feels of things my afwill arrive in a day or 2 so i can fianly begin my clomid! just want to ask is it best to take at night or on the mornings?xxx


----------



## MamfaJane

WhisperOfHope - I took mine in the morning and felt fine, some ladies take it in the evenings if they feel they'll have bad side effects ( so they sleep through them) I didn't have any side effects when I took them though.

Butterfly22 - Thanks, fingers crossed - still a week till I can test though, SA doesn't have reliable EHPT. How many rounds have you done? What sort of side effects have you had?


----------



## MamfaJane

Baby Dust to you all! xoxoxox


----------



## StayHopeful

I got pos OPKs last night and this morning, but my temp also spiked yesterday and today... Confused! We bd'd Tuesday, Friday, and yesterday.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

MamfaJane said:


> WhisperOfHope - I took mine in the morning and felt fine, some ladies take it in the evenings if they feel they'll have bad side effects ( so they sleep through them) I didn't have any side effects when I took them though.
> 
> Butterfly22 - Thanks, fingers crossed - still a week till I can test though, SA doesn't have reliable EHPT. How many rounds have you done? What sort of side effects have you had?

thank you il try in the day first


----------



## StayHopeful

Loads of cm today... There wasn't even this much the cycle I got my bfp before!


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> I got pos OPKs last night and this morning, but my temp also spiked yesterday and today... Confused! We bd'd Tuesday, Friday, and yesterday.

i hear ya on the confusion. i need to go in for day21 blood work this week but i dont know if i should count 7 days from when i got my pos opk or if i should count 7 days of when i had intense cramping (which was 3 days after the pos opk). i dont know what to do as i dont want to go in too soon and my results arent accurate.:nope:

any advice ladies?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hope1409 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I got pos OPKs last night and this morning, but my temp also spiked yesterday and today... Confused! We bd'd Tuesday, Friday, and yesterday.
> 
> i hear ya on the confusion. i need to go in for day21 blood work this week but i dont know if i should count 7 days from when i got my pos opk or if i should count 7 days of when i had intense cramping (which was 3 days after the pos opk). i dont know what to do as i dont want to go in too soon and my results arent accurate.:nope:
> 
> any advice ladies?Click to expand...

OPK's are positive before you ovulate. They simply tell you that it's going to happen in the next 12-48 hours (later in some) I would go based more off that and pains than the first pos opk. Good luck and hope it works out.


----------



## dbluett

Finsihed my 1st cycle of clomid on Saturday. Now just waiting for my ultrasound on Wenesday to see how many follicles i have. Excited byt very nervous at the same time.


----------



## Beautifullei2

any of you ladies get faint + on your OPK then never get a full blown + .. I have been testing & got a faint + for 2 days & now nothing!! Im not sure if I missed my O or its still in the works.. Started getting pain in my right ovary.. If I already O then Im sure im out this month.


----------



## Hope1409

Beautifullei2 said:


> any of you ladies get faint + on your OPK then never get a full blown + .. I have been testing & got a faint + for 2 days & now nothing!! Im not sure if I missed my O or its still in the works.. Started getting pain in my right ovary.. If I already O then Im sure im out this month.

No clue Hun. That's why I use the digs because I suck at line comparisons lol. As long as you got some bding in there this past week, there's still a chance. Do you usually get the pain/cramps before, during or after you ovulate? I never had cramping until this cycle and I think it'd due to clomid so I'm wondering if the day I cramped was the day I ovulated, even though I got my pos opk 4 days before that?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hope1409 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> any of you ladies get faint + on your OPK then never get a full blown + .. I have been testing & got a faint + for 2 days & now nothing!! Im not sure if I missed my O or its still in the works.. Started getting pain in my right ovary.. If I already O then Im sure im out this month.
> 
> No clue Hun. That's why I use the digs because I suck at line comparisons lol. As long as you got some bding in there this past week, there's still a chance. Do you usually get the pain/cramps before, during or after you ovulate? I never had cramping until this cycle and I think it'd due to clomid so I'm wondering if the day I cramped was the day I ovulated, even though I got my pos opk 4 days before that?Click to expand...

Lol I do too now that I tried it lol!! I usually can tell when I ovulate which was why I am so confused this month!! The clomid totally messed me up! usually when I o I get the pains the day off & mild back ache.. the pain starts light then intesifies to closer i get.. once i O it goes away..


----------



## StayHopeful

Ok ladies, I'm really confused. I just got back from the doctor and my ultrasound showed that i still haven't o'd. I was in on Fri and my ultrasound showed 2 mature follicles and a endometrial lining of 4-5mm. So we thought I would have o'd by today. My bbt went up on Sat morning and stayed up. My OPK was negative on Fri, positive on Sat night and Sun morning, negative Sun night and this morning. My ultrasound today showed the 2 follicles and a thicker lining, but it's not up to 8mm yet. I took Clomid CD3-7 (50mg, my first cycle) and today is CD18.

Any thoughts? I'm feeling very frustrated and depressed...


----------



## kcoennen

StayHopeful said:


> Ok ladies, I'm really confused. I just got back from the doctor and my ultrasound showed that i still haven't o'd. I was in on Fri and my ultrasound showed 2 mature follicles and a endometrial lining of 4-5mm. So we thought I would have o'd by today. My bbt went up on Sat morning and stayed up. My OPK was negative on Fri, positive on Sat night and Sun morning, negative Sun night and this morning. My ultrasound today showed the 2 follicles and a thicker lining, but it's not up to 8mm yet. I took Clomid CD3-7 (50mg, my first cycle) and today is CD18.
> 
> Any thoughts? I'm feeling very frustrated and depressed...

Sometimes your body gears up to O, and you get a +OPK, but never actually O. It sometimes takes your body a couple of times to actually O.


----------



## ckylesworld

Starting my second round Friday. Trying to decide if I m going to take it 4-8 instead of 5-9, which is what my dr said. I O on my on but I'm 35 so I guess better egg quality I the goal.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I am starting Clomid this cycle and would like to join y'all. I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions. I go the OBGYN tomorrow to get checked for cysts. I am kinda excited and hope that the Clomid gives us that extra push to get a BFP. I'll be taking it 5-9.


----------



## StayHopeful

kcoennen said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, I'm really confused. I just got back from the doctor and my ultrasound showed that i still haven't o'd. I was in on Fri and my ultrasound showed 2 mature follicles and a endometrial lining of 4-5mm. So we thought I would have o'd by today. My bbt went up on Sat morning and stayed up. My OPK was negative on Fri, positive on Sat night and Sun morning, negative Sun night and this morning. My ultrasound today showed the 2 follicles and a thicker lining, but it's not up to 8mm yet. I took Clomid CD3-7 (50mg, my first cycle) and today is CD18.
> 
> Any thoughts? I'm feeling very frustrated and depressed...
> 
> Sometimes your body gears up to O, and you get a +OPK, but never actually O. It sometimes takes your body a couple of times to actually O.Click to expand...

That makes sense. It's my elevated temps that are really confusing me. Really sensitive nipples tonight (sorry, tmi), hoping o is around the corner!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi stayhopeful! Its great that your lining is thickening :) as for ovulation goes, I think I ovulate 4 days after my pos opk. I got my smiley last tues, and Friday I was in bed with nasty cramps and gassy feeling. So I think I ov fri. At least I hope I did, lol. I go in for day21 on wednesday so hopefully I will find out by Friday. I hear ya on the sore nipples though, I have to be wearing a bra at all times otherwise they are so sensitive. Clomid side effect maybe? I'm trying not to symptom spot. Lol.


----------



## BabyBliss10

scerena said:


> There are sooo many different clomid threads- I've even made a few myself... So I thought I would try and make one for all us clomid girlies to talk on and support eachother instead of us all having to post seperate threads hoping that someone will reply :flower:
> 
> So... If we all write what dosage we are on, what cycle we are on and the results...
> 
> 1ST CLOMID CYCLE- 50MG CD2-6 (FAILED TO OVULATE)
> AWAITING NEXT CYCLE....
> 
> I thought on this thread also any questions we have for eachother or anything to do with clomid we could just find this thread and ask away :thumbup:
> Much easier than writing a whole new thread- And we can all make some new buddies :happydance:
> 
> Look forward to reading the replies :dust:

*50mg* clomid- didnt ovulate
*100mg* clomid- didnt ovulate
*150 mg* of clomid first found 2 mature follicles 18mm and 22mm cd 12 took the ovidrel shot to induce ovulation had timed intercourse cd13-17 and got a :bfn: didnt get pregnant
*2nd round 150mg clomid* CD28 tested this morning and got a :bfn: still waiting (irregular cycles)


----------



## Butterfly22

MamfaJane said:


> Butterfly22 - Thanks, fingers crossed - still a week till I can test though, SA doesn't have reliable EHPT. How many rounds have you done? What sort of side effects have you had?

This is my 2nd. They increased me to 100mg this cycle.
I haven't had many side effects. I always get headaches so I think the clomid just increased them which is terrible but besides that just the occasional hot flash and the cramping with ovulation is intense.
I don't mind the cramping though - it makes me feel like I'm ovulating really strong and maybe its a good eggy!! :thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> Hi stayhopeful! Its great that your lining is thickening :) as for ovulation goes, I think I ovulate 4 days after my pos opk. I got my smiley last tues, and Friday I was in bed with nasty cramps and gassy feeling. So I think I ov fri. At least I hope I did, lol. I go in for day21 on wednesday so hopefully I will find out by Friday. I hear ya on the sore nipples though, I have to be wearing a bra at all times otherwise they are so sensitive. Clomid side effect maybe? I'm trying not to symptom spot. Lol.

Thanks, that gives me hope! I had really sore nipples the last time I o'd too... So we'll see. I'm just trying not to go crazy.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies. I think Clomid can really stay in your system even after you stop taking it. I took it last cycle, and am due to start taking it again tonight, but already I'm having hot flashes. I felt hot my entire cycle, this last cycle. The past two nights I've had hot flashes that woke me up, sweating big time - like pjs were damp. And I sleep in a COLD house. Glad this is my last cycle taking it.


----------



## clomidttc

Hi Ladies... first round of 50 mg clomid cd2-6, I am on cd16 and no +opk yet.. no pains or cramps.. when can i expect ovulation. when did you ovulate.. 
does one stop ovulation strips work when on clomid?:(


----------



## jme84

DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies. I think Clomid can really stay in your system even after you stop taking it. I took it last cycle, and am due to start taking it again tonight, but already I'm having hot flashes. I felt hot my entire cycle, this last cycle. The past two nights I've had hot flashes that woke me up, sweating big time - like pjs were damp. And I sleep in a COLD house. Glad this is my last cycle taking it.

It can my FS made me stop taking it for two months to get it all out of my system. So it wouldn't alter my blood work.


----------



## DaisyQ

Interesting. How does it alter your blood work? Also, what are you trying next, that the FS had you take a break to get the clomid out of your system? Just curious! :flower:

If this second clomid/IUI cycle doesn't work, I'm likely doing a natural cycle purely because I'll be out of town the first week of my next cycle and will miss CD 3 blood work. After that, I'll be looking at IUI with injectables, then IVF.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Took my last clomid pill last night at 100mg! Happy it's over, I didn't have any side effects so I'm very happy about that! Last time I had hot flashes on 50mg so I'm surprised I didn't have any side effects but I'm no complaining.

Now I just have to wait until March 31st so Saturday when I go in for a follicle scan! Please, please, more than 1 follicle!


----------



## dbluett

ashknowsbest said:


> Took my last clomid pill last night at 100mg! Happy it's over, I didn't have any side effects so I'm very happy about that! Last time I had hot flashes on 50mg so I'm surprised I didn't have any side effects but I'm no complaining.
> 
> Now I just have to wait until March 31st so Saturday when I go in for a follicle scan! Please, please, more than 1 follicle!


I go tomorrow for my scan. Since this will be my 1st scan, I hope to have atleast one. So excited.

Wish you the best of luck on Saturday!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm sure you will at least have one! FX'd! :)

I'm hoping to have at least two since they upped my dose of clomid. When I was on 50mg last cycle I had 1 follicle that was 22mm so it was a good size but only 1. I'm really really praying that I have two! That would make me feel so good. 

Good luck! Is this your first IUI?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, I got my peak and a positive opk on CD12 yesterday, but just to let you know that I never got a positive on the opk testing strips - it was very strange! I only got a positive smiley face on the Clear Blue Digi ovulation tests. So hope that helps anyone who gets a peak on the CBFM and not an ic opk strip - perhaps they were a faulty batch or I missed it. Anyway I'm confident I've ov'd now. I took it CD 1-5 100mg and it was 6 weeks after a mc as my period never came back.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and I never got much EWCM so using Conceive Plus and I have had 'ovulation nausea' and mild cramps these last few days. Anyone else got this nausea? Also my boobs have doubled in size and feel tender. :holly: Feeling pretty nervous about even catching an egg but working hubby hard to :sex: !! I'm not having another scan or anything, my doctor has just left me to it.


----------



## TBabyyy

Good Afternoon,

I am new to this website!

Ok so me & my Husband have been TTC FOR ABOUT 1 Year 3 Months. I just started going to the Infertility doctor in February. I just got put on Clomid 50 MG my first cycle & i am almost done with the pills thankfully i did not get any of the symptoms except nausea a few times. I was wondering how Clomid has work for all of you?


----------



## filipenko32

Tbaby I had some nausea and hot flashes but not much. Had more nausea around ovulation. I am in the 2WW now :wacko: Good luck! x


----------



## dbluett

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm sure you will at least have one! FX'd! :)
> 
> I'm hoping to have at least two since they upped my dose of clomid. When I was on 50mg last cycle I had 1 follicle that was 22mm so it was a good size but only 1. I'm really really praying that I have two! That would make me feel so good.
> 
> Good luck! Is this your first IUI?

We are actually doing TI for the first two cycles. Then if they don;'t work then we will do IUI.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh okay! Well best of luck!


----------



## laurabeth

I've just taken my irst round of Clomid, just ovulated,but not feeling hopefully this month. Have another prescription or next month so keeping my fingers crossed for then!! Xxx


----------



## clomidttc

TBabyyy said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I am new to this website!
> 
> Ok so me & my Husband have been TTC FOR ABOUT 1 Year 3 Months. I just started going to the Infertility doctor in February. I just got put on Clomid 50 MG my first cycle & i am almost done with the pills thankfully i did not get any of the symptoms except nausea a few times. I was wondering how Clomid has work for all of you?

Hi,

I am also new to this site.. Me to same like you... started going to infertility clinic in JAN.. they did US and HCG... Open tubes but diagnoised with PCOS. so prescribed clomid.I took clomid 50mg CD2-6. I am on CD17 now and no signs of ovulation yet. I have been checking everyday twice with OPKS.BD'g every other day as couldn't predict ovulation.

So are you charting your ovulation. which all are you using... would be gud to know...:dust:to you...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Laurabeth- keep your chin up, it's early yet! What is giving you this feeling that it didn't work?


----------



## never2late70

Hello Lovely's!
I am so happy to have found you all. Just spent the last 3 days reading this entire thread! Haha.

Little bit about me.
I am 41, my hubby is 39. I have three beautiful daughters from my first marriage. My youngest is 21. My hubby has no children. Because of my age we went straight to a FS (after half-trying on our own with opk's only and timing) I had excellent labs. Had a vag US and FS said ovaries look amazing. Uterus looks amazing. Cervix looks amazing. I am CD 6 today and he put me on 100mg of Clomid CD 3-7. I go for my HSG tomorrow and pray that nothings clogged! I get my abdominal scn on 4/2/12 to check on my folllies.

Has anyone had the HSG? FS gave me Valium and told me to take 800mg of Ibuprofin before hand. I'm so nervous!

I am cuatiously optimistic. So hard not to get excited!

Each of you are in my prayers! God Speed!

~Angie:happydance:


----------



## kel21

Welcome never2late70! Sounds like you have a really good dr! I had an HSG a couple of years ago. I had really really really bad cramping during the test :cry: As soon as it was over it was tollerable though! I have read where a lot of ladies felt only mild discomfort if anything. GL!!!!


----------



## never2late70

He is amazing! We met with him on 3/8/12 and we spent 2.5 hours there. Getting our consult. My labs. My Vag US. My husband got a SA with "superman" results. :) I have thyroid issues and he gave me a stronger dose of levoxyl. I just love our FS.


----------



## dbluett

Tomorrow is ultrasound to count follicles. Hoping for some good new!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Good luck tomorrow, dbluett!

Some cramping today, hope I'm finally o'ing! If it was a while between my pos OPK and o, is that bad?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My HSG was easy as pie, very mild discomfort for like 5 seconds then nothing. I took Tylenol as I was told ibuprofen is bad when ttc. I hear it's pretty rare to have severe pain so I was told. I'm sure it also depends on what your pain threshold is too, but if that's what is called pain then I am superwoman, lol. You'll do fine :)


----------



## marny

Hey everyone, I'm starting my 2nd cycle of Clomid tomorrow and had a question. My last time taking Clomid I got a bunch of false postives on the OPK, so my doctor told me not to even bother taking them again. However, I'm afraid if I do ovulate I won't know when. So, I was wondering what types of signs you girls had with ovulating on Clomid and how taking your body temp works? My gyno never said about taking my temp, but I think it might be a good thing to do. Thanks!


----------



## DaisyQ

I took 3 Advil and a vicodin before (I'm a baby about pain), and there was bad cramping for maybe a minute, then it was over. Felt totally fine after.


----------



## never2late70

Good Luck :)


----------



## never2late70

My HSG is at 2:30 tomorrow. I will check in with you all soon after..
Crossing my fingers for no blockage!:winkwink:


----------



## laurabeth

Hopeful42nd said:


> Laurabeth- keep your chin up, it's early yet! What is giving you this feeling that it didn't work?

I'm not sure, normally I always think positive about this sort of thing! I just think that with it being the first round, it won't work, but hey if it does then fab! :) xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

CD1,just called doc to find out what to do about clomid and they said i cant take it this cycle as shes not there, yet she said she was there till the 6th and the 6th would be day ten but receptionist told us that shes not there the whole week due to easter and to not take it at all this cycle i waited bloomin 82 days to be able to take it too:cry:


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind if i join? 

Just got back from the docs and have been told im not ovulating so been prescribed 50mg of clomid for 3 months to see if this will help. i had a scan last week and was also told that i have pcos. ive never had it before as i never had it with my boy. so this is all a whole new journey for me. 

how many of you have used clomid and got a bfp from using it?

do any of you use soy to help you? 

im currently 8dpo..cd24. so will have to wait till af shows to use them on cd2!!

i have been trying for over a year but because i was breast feeding for up to 14 months..it may have delayed my ovulation as bf can do that. so i have been properly ttc for the last 8 months, have had one chemical with lots of big clots. 

so im hoping using clomid will help get me from this and to have another beautiful baby.

good luck to the rest of you...hope you all get a bfp soon.

:hugs: lyns xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

laurabeth said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Laurabeth- keep your chin up, it's early yet! What is giving you this feeling that it didn't work?
> 
> I'm not sure, normally I always think positive about this sort of thing! I just think that with it being the first round, it won't work, but hey if it does then fab! :) xxxClick to expand...

Hey, there are some people out there giving stats for first round positives, maybe your one of the lucky ones! Fx, and if not now you ate a seasoned veteran and know exactly what to expect!
Hope you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## dbluett

Waiting for conformation from my nurse what the next step will be. I had a few follicels that were starting to grow. May have to go back on friday for another scan. Hoping they will bump me up to 50mg clomid for the next cycle.


----------



## Helena_

Does anyone else get crazy nightmares/dreams in the tww with clomid?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Helena_Lynn said:


> Does anyone else get crazy nightmares/dreams in the tww with clomid?

I wouldn't say nightmares but I have gotten some crazy dreams.. Like DH is cheating & crap like that lol. I wake up wondering Whoa I hope that was a dream hahaha


----------



## Helena_

I've gone all cycle long without any side effects (well, maybe one hot flash but I honestly just think it was hot). I thought I was going to escape once I got to the tww!!! Clomid, why are you doing this to me a week before af?!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

WhisperOfHope said:


> CD1,just called doc to find out what to do about clomid and they said i cant take it this cycle as shes not there, yet she said she was there till the 6th and the 6th would be day ten but receptionist told us that shes not there the whole week due to easter and to not take it at all this cycle i waited bloomin 82 days to be able to take it too:cry:

That's crap! Why can't you take it and just be every other day? Shell be back in time to scan your follicles to see if it worked. Do they want to do cd3 bloods/scan?


----------



## dbluett

DR office just called. My estrogen level was 114 and I have 1 follicle that is 8mm. Need to go back on Friday to see if it grew anymore. If not clomid 50 mg here I come!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hopeful42nd said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> CD1,just called doc to find out what to do about clomid and they said i cant take it this cycle as shes not there, yet she said she was there till the 6th and the 6th would be day ten but receptionist told us that shes not there the whole week due to easter and to not take it at all this cycle i waited bloomin 82 days to be able to take it too:cry:
> 
> That's crap! Why can't you take it and just be every other day? Shell be back in time to scan your follicles to see if it worked. Do they want to do cd3 bloods/scan?Click to expand...

shes on holiday from the 6th till the 17th and the surergy is closed from the 6th so she says i cant take it this cycle as she needs to moniter me,the good this is she gave me metformin again so not compleatly alone for this cycle and hopefully will get a shorter cycle xx


----------



## Msmith9

Took a test this morning (I know... It's early) it was negative. Pretty bummed out. I can only do one more round of clomid. I'm worried that I didn't ovulate this month even on 100mg... I never got a positive opk but we still bd'd just in case. This was the first month we were able to bd as often as needed and that I used opk, and I was much less stressed about it. Anyone else ovulate on 100mg then end up not ovulating following months?


----------



## never2late70

Well I am off with my hubby to get my HSG test. I'm so nervous and anxious! 
Praying that I hear good news! Also today was my last dose of Clomid for this cycle. Goining to start taking Robitussin tomorrow. 

Please send positive mojo my way..:happydance:

I will tell you all how it went in couple of hours!

prayers for you all,
~Angie


----------



## never2late70

Helena_Lynn said:


> Does anyone else get crazy nightmares/dreams in the tww with clomid?

I had a couple of nightmares and crazy dreams. Woke up in cold sweat. i think my worst side effect has been the bloating by far. Feel like I'm carrying grapefruits for ovaries. Blah! Leaving for my HSG Now. So scared.


----------



## MandyBoo

never2late70 said:


> Well I am off with my hubby to get my HSG test. I'm so nervous and anxious!
> Praying that I hear good news! Also today was my last dose of Clomid for this cycle. Goining to start taking Robitussin tomorrow.
> 
> Please send positive mojo my way..:happydance:
> 
> I will tell you all how it went in couple of hours!
> 
> prayers for you all,
> ~Angie

Try not to stress! (easier said than done) but a lot of women have "blocked tubes" during the HSG because the tubes actually went into spasm, and weren't actually blocked. Mine showed 2 blocked tubes, lap & dye only showed 1. Not great, but, A LOT BETTER than 2 blocked!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

WhisperOfHope said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> CD1,just called doc to find out what to do about clomid and they said i cant take it this cycle as shes not there, yet she said she was there till the 6th and the 6th would be day ten but receptionist told us that shes not there the whole week due to easter and to not take it at all this cycle i waited bloomin 82 days to be able to take it too:cry:
> 
> That's crap! Why can't you take it and just be every other day? Shell be back in time to scan your follicles to see if it worked. Do they want to do cd3 bloods/scan?Click to expand...
> 
> shes on holiday from the 6th till the 17th and the surergy is closed from the 6th so she says i cant take it this cycle as she needs to moniter me,the good this is she gave me metformin again so not compleatly alone for this cycle and hopefully will get a shorter cycle xxClick to expand...

I know everyone is entitled to vacation time but doctors who are assisting with reproduction need to understand the time sensitive nature and emotions of their patients. Someone should be covering their absence, just like OB's and family docs get when they have time off. Sorry it just gets me fired up whenever I hear of this. I hope you have a shorter cycle too!


----------



## never2late70

HSG Went great! No blockage. No pain! FS says for me and the hubby to get busy :sex: 

I go Monday for my scan to check on my follies!

I hope my expectations aren't too high, but I can't help but to feel optimistic!

So glad I have you all to talk too :)


----------



## never2late70

Can someone please explain to me how to reply to other peoples posts? 

I'm so confused.


----------



## never2late70

Alos my signature won't stay?? hrrrmmm


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You can hit 'reply with quote' under their comment and you will just reply to that one person. If you want to reply to lots of ppl you simply hit 'multiquote' to each and on the last one hit 'reply with quote' and type under each in the reply box. Or you can just write each persons name with a response. It's up to you really


----------



## never2late70

Hopeful42nd said:


> You can hit 'reply with quote' under their comment and you will just reply to that one person. If you want to reply to lots of ppl you simply hit 'multiquote' to each and on the last one hit 'reply with quote' and type under each in the reply box. Or you can just write each persons name with a response. It's up to you really

I'm so happy to see your relatively quick success with Clomid and IUI. We are going to try Clomid/BD this cycle. at my HSG today my RE/FS told us if we didn't have success this cycle than Clomid/IUI was he road to take.:hugs:


----------



## never2late70

marny said:


> Hey everyone, I'm starting my 2nd cycle of Clomid tomorrow and had a question. My last time taking Clomid I got a bunch of false postives on the OPK, so my doctor told me not to even bother taking them again. However, I'm afraid if I do ovulate I won't know when. So, I was wondering what types of signs you girls had with ovulating on Clomid and how taking your body temp works? My gyno never said about taking my temp, but I think it might be a good thing to do. Thanks!

My RE/FS just told me the same thing tonight. (not to worry about opk) said just go at and make it count:sex:..lol This is our first cycle of Clomid 100mg CD3-7
I don't know anything about temperature taking :(

Good luck!


----------



## Chrismarc

Hi ladies.. hope you guys can help me out 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revgTYe5h.png

This is a chart overlay for my two cycles. 

The green line is showing my first cycle. The cycle on clomid. 

The purple line is showing my current cycle. The cycle without taking Clomid. As I decided not to because I felt horrible the first time i took it.. 

As you can see from the green line, My temparatures was all over the place.:wacko:

My temps are much more normal this cycle without Clomid..:thumbup:

My doctor prescribed a set of clomid for my next cycle ..should i take it next cycle or should i just continue on naturally? 

I have always been menstruating every month, its just that my cycles range between 27 - 32 days. Could it be that since im already menstruating regularly i shouldn't be taking Clomid because it would screw everything up?


----------



## Coastdreams

Glad it went well never2late!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

does clomid make AF come aswell? if im not ovulating or getting my period cos of PCOS will clomid fix both of these? will i just get my period if the clomid makes me Ov or do i need something else to?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

can someone please tell me the diff between metformin and clomid?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Metformin is usually used with clomid in a cycle for ladies with pcos. It's supposed to increase the chances of conception. I'm not sure exactly how it works but I know it's a diabetic drug usually, something to do with insulin.


----------



## Coastdreams

I was given it to regulate my periods and help with conception. My doctor prescribed me 2 tabs a day but the fertility consultant told me that I should be taking double that (400mgs I think) for it to have any effect. The two tabs made me feel quite ill and gave me bad anxiety (I am a frequent sufferer of this anyway). When I spoke to the consultant about this he said that the success rates for metformin helping to conceive are very very small so if they were making me ill I should stop taking them.

I think it is different if you are taking it for PCOS though...

C
x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/what-is-metformin-used-for-in-infertility-treatments
Found this, hope it helps.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! I start Clomid today and was wondering if any of you guys take Evening Primrose Oil with the Clomid. Is it ok to take together or is it a no-no? I barely have any EWCM to begin with and am afraid that the Clomid is going to dry me up even more than I already am... if that's even possible!!


----------



## MandyBoo

So, I have never had a positive OPK - I was curious what it would look like and if I would be able to tell - so I took one today after finishing clomid yesterday, I was told immediately after, it gives false positives so I was hoping to see what it looked like. I think it's positive? Is this what I will be looking for over the next 5-10 days?
 



Attached Files:







20120329_114800.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kel21

Yes!


----------



## Hope1409

Chrismarc said:


> Hi ladies.. hope you guys can help me out
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revgTYe5h.png
> 
> This is a chart overlay for my two cycles.
> 
> The green line is showing my first cycle. The cycle on clomid.
> 
> The purple line is showing my current cycle. The cycle without taking Clomid. As I decided not to because I felt horrible the first time i took it..
> 
> As you can see from the green line, My temparatures was all over the place.:wacko:
> 
> My temps are much more normal this cycle without Clomid..:thumbup:
> 
> My doctor prescribed a set of clomid for my next cycle ..should i take it next cycle or should i just continue on naturally?
> 
> I have always been menstruating every month, its just that my cycles range between 27 - 32 days. Could it be that since im already menstruating regularly i shouldn't be taking Clomid because it would screw everything up?

I get my period every month as well and my cycles range from 31-42 days. After doing some blood work my gyno found that I had some annovulatory cycles so he told me to take clomid 50mg to help with that. You can get your period every month but not ovulate...I even got pos opk's using the digital kinds but I guess my surge didn't lead to strong ovulation.

Me personally, I do what my doc tells me to do because he knows better than me what will help with my chances of conceiving and I trust him. He has been our family "gyno" for years now and has delivered all the babies in our family. :flower:


----------



## Babyhopes11

Hi Everyone!
MY DH and I are trying for our first. I have been on Clomid. As of now I am on 150MG taken on days 3-7. Jan was the last time I had any mature follices. I switched pharmacies to Target and since then I had no mature follicles to work with. Just seem like a Coincidence that this happened since the switch!!!!! My Dr. boosed me up to 200MG but nothing happened. I wonder why? Could it be the pharmacy? Is a cheap version of Clomid. Maybe I should go back to CVS!! I'm waiting for my cycle to come and then I'm going for a hormone test on day 3 to see how my hormones are. Am I crazy?? I also have a blocked tube and need surgery to repair it!!!


----------



## KezaBeza

Hey ladies,

I am desperate for help!! 

I haven't been ovulating but having periods, the doctor has put me on 50Mg on day 2 - day 5 of my period. finished my last lot on monday (3 days ago) still waiting to finish my period and trying but wondered if any of you are overweight and have pcos and fell pregnant the first time. 

xxx


----------



## StayHopeful

I finally o'd my pos OPK was Sat and I probably o'd Tuesday. Is it bad that there was such a wide gap? The doctor also told me during my ultrasound today that if I don't fall pregnant this cycle he wants to decrease my Clomid dosage to 25mg because my corpus luteum is 5 1/2 mm. I'm not really sure what an overly large one means. Any advice?


----------



## StayHopeful

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey girls! I start Clomid today and was wondering if any of you guys take Evening Primrose Oil with the Clomid. Is it ok to take together or is it a no-no? I barely have any EWCM to begin with and am afraid that the Clomid is going to dry me up even more than I already am... if that's even possible!!

I'm pretty dry to begin with took we use pre-seed and that really seems to help.


----------



## wonderstars

Hey ladies, I'm peeking in from LTTC with a question (the thread is a great idea btw).

On the topic of CM, I've heard so much about clomid drying up CM but has anyone had MORE CM? I have to wear a pantiliner! I am CD9 and my last day of clomid 50mg. I usually have a good amount of CM but this is ridiculous!

Thanks so much!


----------



## ashknowsbest

wonderstars - I have to say that I am experiencing the same thing. I've had so much CM it's insane! I live in NYC and while walking around today I felt like I peed myself, it was embarrassing. I know I didn't pee myself but there was so much watery CM that's what it felt like. I think it's strange how some people experience something so different but I'm happy that I'm not dried up, since you need CM for the spermies! Best of luck!


----------



## wonderstars

Thanks ash! Whew, I'm glad it's not just me. :D

Good luck!

:dust:


----------



## Chrismarc

Hope1409 said:


> Chrismarc said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.. hope you guys can help me out
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revgTYe5h.png
> 
> This is a chart overlay for my two cycles.
> 
> The green line is showing my first cycle. The cycle on clomid.
> 
> The purple line is showing my current cycle. The cycle without taking Clomid. As I decided not to because I felt horrible the first time i took it..
> 
> As you can see from the green line, My temparatures was all over the place.:wacko:
> 
> My temps are much more normal this cycle without Clomid..:thumbup:
> 
> My doctor prescribed a set of clomid for my next cycle ..should i take it next cycle or should i just continue on naturally?
> 
> I have always been menstruating every month, its just that my cycles range between 27 - 32 days. Could it be that since im already menstruating regularly i shouldn't be taking Clomid because it would screw everything up?
> 
> I get my period every month as well and my cycles range from 31-42 days. After doing some blood work my gyno found that I had some annovulatory cycles so he told me to take clomid 50mg to help with that. You can get your period every month but not ovulate...I even got pos opk's using the digital kinds but I guess my surge didn't lead to strong ovulation.
> 
> Me personally, I do what my doc tells me to do because he knows better than me what will help with my chances of conceiving and I trust him. He has been our family "gyno" for years now and has delivered all the babies in our family. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! Its nice to have a family doctor. My doctor is new and he seems to keep wanting me to try IVF the first time i go to him for consultation. Makes me wonder what his real intentions are. I do believe they gotta get to know your cycles and everything better first before prescribing anything.. im just worried he doesn't know what he's doing and just finding the easy way to getting people pregnant or just trying to make a sell. I guess i just have to trust him for now.. but this cycle is sooooo relaxing without clomid..


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ok so after 3 months anovulatory and no periods since ending bcp, confirmed pcos from ultrasound and testosterone, today my doc pushed me into gyno/fert specialist for the 17th april. im so excited. i just want my frigging clomid!! 
after 3 months of "trying" and realizing it was all pointless wasted time i just want to know when we do it that theres at least a chance!!! im currently 156cm / 77.5kg and aiming to be 75kg by the time i get to spec cos i no its the first thing hell bring up!!!


----------



## Butterfly22

wonderstars & ashknowsbest: I've had the exact same thing! Prior to Clomid, I hardly noticed any EWCM - I even used PreSeed. Last cycle on 50mg, I started getting a little bit. This cycle on 100mg, I have so much!


----------



## MandyBoo

How soon after finishing clomid did you start to have ovarian pain/cramping? I have never had O pains, so I don't know if this is leading up to O? I only finished clomid a few days ago. My right tube is blocked... and that's where the pain is :( I hope I don't O on that side or this cycle is a bust. We will :sex: every other day or every day anyways. We always do. (hubby has a pretty high sperm count - 240 million - so we aren't too worried about depleting his supply!! :winkwink:)


----------



## dbluett

I am cd 13 and my another scan today. Two follciels 7.9 and 8.5. Not big enough to mature, but that was only my 1st cycle and 25mg clomid. Looks like they will be moving me to the next cycle and 50mg clomid. 

Hoping for a BFP in May!!


----------



## ckylesworld

Has anyone ever taken clomid days 4-8? I did this time because I O'ed so late last time that this time we cant BD on the day I O'ed last time so I hope by taking it one day earlier I will O earlier. We will see.


----------



## kel21

ckylesworld said:


> Has anyone ever taken clomid days 4-8? I did this time because I O'ed so late last time that this time we cant BD on the day I O'ed last time so I hope by taking it one day earlier I will O earlier. We will see.

My dr told me to take it days 3-7. Although this month I accidentally started on day 2! :dohh: Gl!


----------



## MandyBoo

kel21 said:


> ckylesworld said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever taken clomid days 4-8? I did this time because I O'ed so late last time that this time we cant BD on the day I O'ed last time so I hope by taking it one day earlier I will O earlier. We will see.
> 
> My dr told me to take it days 3-7. Although this month I accidentally started on day 2! :dohh: Gl!Click to expand...

I am having a bad day and seeing your little dancing bunny in your siggy actually made me laugh out loud, hahaha thanks for that ;)


----------



## dbluett

Okay, dr office just called. The dr is putting me on 100mg clomid for CD 13-17. He's hoping doing this will hep the two follciels that 7.9 and 8.5 grow and a cycle will not be wasted.

Has anybody else every taken clomid twice in one cycle??


----------



## DaisyQ

I have ovary pain NOW and I'm only on CD 6, and three doses into my 5 day clomid regimen (CD 3-7). It's mainly on the left side, but also some pains on the right.

I had this last time too. I don't think they are O pains, just my ovaries working hard and being (over)stimulated. :shrug:


----------



## Hope1409

UPDATE.....my progesterone levels are up!!!!! My body responded well to the clomid and I went from 5.1 to 19. :happydance::happydance:

Im not getting my hopes up too high yet but at least I know there is more of a chance for me to be pregnant and that I am one step closer to my bfp!!!! :cry: happy tears!!!


----------



## never2late70

Hope1409 said:


> UPDATE.....my progesterone levels are up!!!!! My body responded well to the clomid and I went from 5.1 to 19. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Im not getting my hopes up too high yet but at least I know there is more of a chance for me to be pregnant and that I am one step closer to my bfp!!!! :cry: happy tears!!!

Awesome news! prayers to you!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats hope1409! Amazing news :)


----------



## kel21

Hope1409 said:


> UPDATE.....my progesterone levels are up!!!!! My body responded well to the clomid and I went from 5.1 to 19. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Im not getting my hopes up too high yet but at least I know there is more of a chance for me to be pregnant and that I am one step closer to my bfp!!!! :cry: happy tears!!!

Almost the exact same numbers as me! Congrats!!!!


----------



## dbluett

Okay, dr office just called. The dr is putting me on 100mg clomid for CD 13-17. He's hoping doing this will hep the two follciels that 7.9 and 8.5 grow and a cycle will not be wasted.

Has anybody else every taken clomid twice in one cycle??


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> UPDATE.....my progesterone levels are up!!!!! My body responded well to the clomid and I went from 5.1 to 19. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Im not getting my hopes up too high yet but at least I know there is more of a chance for me to be pregnant and that I am one step closer to my bfp!!!! :cry: happy tears!!!

Congrats, Hope!


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Hi everyone! I'm currently waiting for AF to show so I can start my first round of clomid. The Dr is going to start me on 50mg on CD5-9. I've been having anovulatory cycles lately with no red blood (just spotting instead of having a period).

I'm kinda nervous but I walked away from the DR excited to start the next step...
What are the most common side effects everyone has had while on clomid?


:flower:


----------



## never2late70

MrsSpurbeck said:


> Hi everyone! I'm currently waiting for AF to show so I can start my first round of clomid. The Dr is going to start me on 50mg on CD5-9. I've been having anovulatory cycles lately with no red blood (just spotting instead of having a period).
> 
> I'm kinda nervous but I walked away from the DR excited to start the next step...
> What are the most common side effects everyone has had while on clomid?
> 
> 
> :flower:

Some side effects for me were hot flashes, night sweats, feeling like I am starving to death and bloating. I am CD 9 today Did 100mg Clomid CD 3-7
Hoping for a first try Clomid/HSG baby! :happydance:

Baby dust to you


----------



## MaybeBaby2012

Hello all!!!

Well its my first month on clomid this month i started 50mg on days 2 -6 .. im now in my "most fertile" area wahoooo .... Fingwers crossed!.... i have to say (maybe tmi lol ) that i have noticed a lot of the sticky "egg white" type mucus a lot more than usual so hopefully thats a good sign right? ..

Has any one else suffered with a lot of side effects? I had the hot flushes now and again and the crazy mood swings feel a bit erratic now and again lol but find the funny side later on ..fel im going crazy sometimes ha ha!! Poor hubby!!

Lots of baby dust to everyone!! x


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies, I re-introduced myself last week but thought I would again as there are so many people on here that you may not of seen my post. I started this thread last year after 3 failed cycles I had to wait for my op, now ive had my op I am trying clomid again... If you want to find out more about me my journal is in my siggy- 1st page.

Anyway I am on my last day of provera so as from tomorrow I will be waiting for af then starting clomid again cd2-6.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## brittbray04

Hi ladies! I just wanted to share a little bit of wisdom. My doctor put me on clomid because I had about a year of messed up cycles. I wasn't having a period regularly and after blood work he told me I wasn't ovulating! So first he put me on provera to bring on a withdrawl bleed, since I hadn't had a period in 3+ months. And it didn't work! So he did some more blood work and my estrogen was really low and my uterine lining wasn't building up enough to shed. So the next step was to put me on 1 month of birth control to get my estrogen and progesterone back up to where they should be naturally, also to bring on a withdrawl bleed and this upset me, it felt like I was wasting a whole month that I could be trying to conceive. After finishing up the pill pack, I was to use clomid, 50mg days 1-5. So finally after finishing the pill I started the clomid and my husband and I got to work  I used OPK to figure out when I was ovulating. Once I knew I was getting close to O day, I started using Pre conceive and soft cups after everytime we BD, up until the day after ovulation... On 9 DPO, I got a positive and we were very elighted and shocked! I wanted to share this with the women on this thread who may be using clomid because if irregualr cycles. If your hormones are out of whack, it might be best to do what my doctor suggested and take a month of BCP and see if that gets your levels back to normal and then do your next dose of clomid! Also, it never hurts to use pre seed and soft cups. Good luck to you all!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you for sharing your success story Brittbray and congrats! Happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Britt ray and congratulations! I just went straight onto the clomid as my period didn't come back either. I have ovulated now so just waiting waiting waiting...


----------



## Helena_

Almost through my 2ww and having some weird cramping. Maybe implantation? probably just wishful thinking.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I'm excited for you Helena I really hope so. Are you going to test? Have you got sore boobs?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hmm, just a couple more days and maybe you'll have some hormone in your system if it is implantation. Sounds promising, good luck with testing soon if you do choose! Fx this is it Helena!


----------



## Helena_

I was going to start testing tomorrow, but think I'll wait until af is due now. My boobs hurt on and off. They go from hurting a ton, to nothing. Todays cramps are painful enough to make me saw ow once in a while. Hopefully it's baby snuggling in!


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh that sounds so much like you're pregnant Helena, keeping everything crossed for you! :dust: :dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

silly question, but if i start clomid while i have pcos do they have to do something about my cysts,? like get rid of them so eggs have space to grow??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Helena_Lynn said:


> I was going to start testing tomorrow, but think I'll wait until af is due now. My boobs hurt on and off. They go from hurting a ton, to nothing. Todays cramps are painful enough to make me saw ow once in a while. Hopefully it's baby snuggling in!

Do did you decide you are waiting? Your siggy still shows test day which is why I ask. If I were you I would start until at least 10-11 dpo, as it's hard to detect before then. If you can wait, all power to ya, I can never wait the full time!
Good luck!!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm 5dpo and trying not to symptom spot, but I'm having a hard time sleeping. I'm restless all night and wake up a lot, and I normally get cold very easily but the past week it feels like I cant get the house cold enough at night (DH says he's freezing and someone even came out to look at our AC). Has anyone had this before, either from Clomid or a BFP? My nipples are also incredibly sensitive, it hurts to take a shower or put a shirt on.


----------



## filipenko32

hopefulfor1st said:


> silly question, but if i start clomid while i have pcos do they have to do something about my cysts,? like get rid of them so eggs have space to grow??

Not silly, I don't have pcos but have a lot of friends who do on here and as far as I'm aware you don't have to wait. Once the egg is fertilised and implants it's in your uterus then so the eggs won't affect it. I think pcos just means it might be a bit harder to get pregnant and there is a very slight increased chance of mc (think for hormonal reasons) but SO many women have babies successfully with pcos I dont think you need to worry hun, after the embryo implants you should be home and dry! Fx for you! :dust: 



Hopeful42nd said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I was going to start testing tomorrow, but think I'll wait until af is due now. My boobs hurt on and off. They go from hurting a ton, to nothing. Todays cramps are painful enough to make me saw ow once in a while. Hopefully it's baby snuggling in!
> 
> Do did you decide you are waiting? Your siggy still shows test day which is why I ask. If I were you I would start until at least 10-11 dpo, as it's hard to detect before then. If you can wait, all power to ya, I can never wait the full time!
> Good luck!!!!Click to expand...

I agree with hopeful42nd (there are a lot of 'hopeful's' on this thread!!!) it is harder to detect. However I have to test early as I am on this treatment program and I need to up my dose of steroids as soon as I get a bfp and go for intralipid treatment. I have always got faint positives by 9dpo on Internet cheapie tests which are very sensitive (10miu) x 



StayHopeful said:


> I'm 5dpo and trying not to symptom spot, but I'm having a hard time sleeping. I'm restless all night and wake up a lot, and I normally get cold very easily but the past week it feels like I cant get the house cold enough at night (DH says he's freezing and someone even came out to look at our AC). Has anyone had this before, either from Clomid or a BFP? My nipples are also incredibly sensitive, it hurts to take a shower or put a shirt on.

I am jet lagged so it's difficult to say. No bb soreness for me but I was burning up hot last night and my hubby said it wasn't hot! X


----------



## Helena_

I think I'll be waiting. I only decided to test this early, becausE it's april fool's day. if it was negative I could just say that it's baby playing a prank... Haha.


----------



## Hope1409

Helena_Lynn said:


> I think I'll be waiting. I only decided to test this early, becausE it's april fool's day. if it was negative I could just say that it's baby playing a prank... Haha.

I tested this morning, stupid I know! Bfn as expected....but I like your way of thinking. Baby is playing an April fools trick on mommy lol. Let's really hope that's the case!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hope1409 said:


> Helena_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll be waiting. I only decided to test this early, becausE it's april fool's day. if it was negative I could just say that it's baby playing a prank... Haha.
> 
> I tested this morning, stupid I know! Bfn as expected....but I like your way of thinking. Baby is playing an April fools trick on mommy lol. Let's really hope that's the case!Click to expand...

Fx! How many dpo?


----------



## Hope1409

I think I am either 10-11dpo....I gave up trying to calculate lol. I'm going to test again on fri if af doesn't show. She is due around that time. I have been having af like cramps since friday so I don't know what to think anymore. :/


----------



## StayHopeful

Fx for you, Hope!


----------



## MandyBoo

I have an odd question... I'm on CD 11 and took my first round of clomid 2-6. On CD 10 (yesterday) I had pink, creamy CM. I've never had this, that I have noticed. What could this mean? My cycles are usually 50-100 days, so I don't know if this is typical of a "normal" cycle courtesy of the clomid?! Just curious!!


----------



## MaybeBaby2012

Hello all!!!

Well its my first month on clomid this month i started 50mg on days 2 -6 .. im now in my "most fertile" area wahoooo .... Fingwers crossed!.... i have to say (maybe tmi lol ) that i have noticed a lot of the sticky "egg white" type mucus a lot more than usual so hopefully thats a good sign right? ..

*Has any one else suffered any side effects??*

I had the hot flushes now and again and the crazy mood swings feel a bit erratic now and again lol but find the funny side later on ..feel im going crazy sometimes ha ha!! Poor hubby!!

Lots of baby dust to everyone!! x


----------



## MamfaJane

Hi Everyone, 
Well I'm back at square 1, AF showed herself on Saturday, so I start my next lot of Fertomid on Wednesday, 100mg again CD5-9. I'm really hoping I get less side effects this time round and will be trying some Grapefruit juice every morning until I Ovulate as I had very litte CM last time round. Has anyone experienced a change in side effects the second time round?


----------



## DaisyQ

Mama, for me the hot flashes are worse but the mood swings are a bit better this time around.


----------



## kbales05

I'm getting ready to start Clomid 50mg to try for our second child. I got pregnant on my second cycle with it with my son. My question is how many ppl have taken it and ended up with multiples?


----------



## 44andHoping

G'day girls!

I am going to be reading back through some of this thread, there are a LOT of posts to get through. Just wanted to say I am also on Clomid this time around. The ObGyn wanted to run a CCCT on me to check ovarian reserve, so he had me take Clomid CD 5 - 9. I am heading in for results tomorrow. So nervous! I do ovulate on my own from what I can tell the past 3 cycles (BBTing and charting)

DH was supposed to do a SA but we got sidetracked with the big "O" on the days leading up to his test ..so still gotta get that done.

Anyhoo....I have to say Ive had some side effects. Not all nice either.

1. A lot moodier (more ANGRY) although mainly on CD 5 - 10. Not so much now.

2. PAINFUL ovaries? I am guessing. Not too sure whats going on down there. Left & right side at different times achey as can be! I honestly thought I had appendicitis last night/this morning. Thank GOD the pains have now gone! I am wondering if I Oed this morning. Ive heard Oing can be a lot more painful on Clomid so hoping thsi is the case with me and nothing else.

3. Had lots more CM than usual CD 4- 7. Seemingly back to normal now.

4. BLOATED!! OMG can we say YUCK! I have gained 5 pounds (at 5 feet tall) something aint right :(

My cycles are usually around 26 - 28 days. I am not being monitored but feel like I have to ask the Ob tomorrow for a squizz when i go in.

Here's praying for many-a-BFP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2b2012

I was prescribed 1 50mg daily cd 5-9, opks, then 2 50mg once daily cd 5-9 2nd cycle if no bfp. I had an hsg at the beginning of this cycle. AF not due for 6 more days. Fingers crossed may not even need the clomid.


----------



## snowflakes120

So I am will be taking my last Clomid pill today (CD5-CD9). I have not had one single side effect yet. Will they come around the time I OV? or did I just get lucky and not get any? I guess my main question is: When do you get the side effects - while you are on it or when you OV?


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovely's!

For me I experienced the side effects while taking Clomid 100mg 3-7
Hot flashes, bloating and headaches. All have subsided now, maybe small headaches.

So I'm so excited! Today I was to go to my RE just for a follicle scan to see how the Clomid was doing and Guess what? He said I looked amazing and insisted that the hubby and I do IUI today! We were just going to do the Clomid and BD only, but heck who's gonna argue with the RE? :winkwink:
So I my hubby brought in his magic swimmers and I got a trigger shot then as of 2:00pm today we were officially inseminated! :happydance::happydance:

I am CD 13 today and officilly in the two week wait! I know my expectations are probably way to high but heck, why not!

I will probably post this on two other threads I stalk.

Prayers and Blessings to us all!

Can't wait to see everyones results <3

~Angie


----------



## kel21

kbales05 said:


> I'm getting ready to start Clomid 50mg to try for our second child. I got pregnant on my second cycle with it with my son. My question is how many ppl have taken it and ended up with multiples?

I'm still waiting! hehe I've done some research on it. The best I can figure is it increases your odds between 8-12% With twins being the most common! I just want one healthy one, but will take whatever the lord gives me!!


44andHoping said:


> G'day girls!
> 
> I am going to be reading back through some of this thread, there are a LOT of posts to get through. Just wanted to say I am also on Clomid this time around. The ObGyn wanted to run a CCCT on me to check ovarian reserve, so he had me take Clomid CD 5 - 9. I am heading in for results tomorrow. So nervous! I do ovulate on my own from what I can tell the past 3 cycles (BBTing and charting)
> 
> DH was supposed to do a SA but we got sidetracked with the big "O" on the days leading up to his test ..so still gotta get that done.
> 
> Anyhoo....I have to say Ive had some side effects. Not all nice either.
> 
> 1. A lot moodier (more ANGRY) although mainly on CD 5 - 10. Not so much now.
> 
> 2. PAINFUL ovaries? I am guessing. Not too sure whats going on down there. Left & right side at different times achey as can be! I honestly thought I had appendicitis last night/this morning. Thank GOD the pains have now gone! I am wondering if I Oed this morning. Ive heard Oing can be a lot more painful on Clomid so hoping thsi is the case with me and nothing else.
> 
> 3. Had lots more CM than usual CD 4- 7. Seemingly back to normal now.
> 
> 4. BLOATED!! OMG can we say YUCK! I have gained 5 pounds (at 5 feet tall) something aint right :(
> 
> My cycles are usually around 26 - 28 days. I am not being monitored but feel like I have to ask the Ob tomorrow for a squizz when i go in.
> 
> Here's praying for many-a-BFP!!!!!!!!!!

 Welcome! I had some of those se's too! They are not fun. But I only had it in the first month. Maybe still some moodiness. Gl!



snowflakes120 said:


> So I am will be taking my last Clomid pill today (CD5-CD9). I have not had one single side effect yet. Will they come around the time I OV? or did I just get lucky and not get any? I guess my main question is: When do you get the side effects - while you are on it or when you OV?

Most of us get both! You lucked out! You may have more o pain at o time.



Mom2b2012 said:


> I was prescribed 1 50mg daily cd 5-9, opks, then 2 50mg once daily cd 5-9 2nd cycle if no bfp. I had an hsg at the beginning of this cycle. AF not due for 6 more days. Fingers crossed may not even need the clomid.

Fxd!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I always didn't mind the O pain. Don't get me wrong it hurt and would make walking/sitting or whatever difficult for a half day or so but it was nice to know it was working and be able to time my ovulation.


----------



## kel21

I like to feel it too cause it makes me think they are working!!


----------



## snowflakes120

kel21 said:


> I like to feel it too cause it makes me think they are working!!

Yea. I feel like it's not even working bc I feel completely fine! :shrug:


----------



## Hope1409

I had no side effects while on it but OMG did I feel it when I ovulated. The only position comfortable to be in was laying down on my stomach. I did that most of the day until I had to get up to go out for dinner....let me tell ya, I did not feel sexy haha


----------



## StayHopeful

Now this makes me worried because I had a few twinges during o, but it wasn't bad at all :sad:


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> Now this makes me worried because I had a few twinges during o, but it wasn't bad at all :sad:

Don't be worried Hun, each body is different. We are almost there so stay strong, focused and hang in there!!! It is so easy to mind fu*k ourselves (excuse the language), and i am the queen of that. We can do this! we got this!!! :happydance:


----------



## MamfaJane

snowflakes120 said:


> So I am will be taking my last Clomid pill today (CD5-CD9). I have not had one single side effect yet. Will they come around the time I OV? or did I just get lucky and not get any? I guess my main question is: When do you get the side effects - while you are on it or when you OV?

@ Snowflakes - good luck! I also had no side effects while taking the pills. My side effects started when I ovulated and went right through till AF showed up. Cramps, back ache, bloatedness, acne, acid reflux, nausea, hot flushes, sore boobs, really sensitive nipples - I could go on forever! If there is 1 thing I learnt from my first round, it's that the side effects mimic pregnancy symptoms so try not to symptom spot. Good luck!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Now this makes me worried because I had a few twinges during o, but it wasn't bad at all :sad:
> 
> Don't be worried Hun, each body is different. We are almost there so stay strong, focused and hang in there!!! It is so easy to mind fu*k ourselves (excuse the language), and i am the queen of that. We can do this! we got this!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! It's amazing hoe slowly 2 weeks can go by...and I didn't realize that most of the stuff I'm reeking may be side effects from the Clomid either:wacko: 

How many days until you test?


----------



## Helena_

stayHopeful- what dpo are you on?


----------



## esuzanne

Hi ladies! Ok so, my DH and I spoke with my doctor and he is willing to help us out with fertility medication basically whenever we are ready...I am just assuming he will use Clomid (you know what they say about people who assume haha). Anywho...I figured you all would be just the people to talk to about this! I feel bad for jumping the gun (been trying about 3 months but have crazy wicked cycles) but its hard not to when its something we so badly want and he is willing to help us! What is your opinion? The timing would be perfect for us as my DH is in the military....thanks girls!! :dust:


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Now this makes me worried because I had a few twinges during o, but it wasn't bad at all :sad:
> 
> Don't be worried Hun, each body is different. We are almost there so stay strong, focused and hang in there!!! It is so easy to mind fu*k ourselves (excuse the language), and i am the queen of that. We can do this! we got this!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! It's amazing hoe slowly 2 weeks can go by...and I didn't realize that most of the stuff I'm reeking may be side effects from the Clomid either:wacko:
> 
> How many days until you test?Click to expand...

I plan to test Friday. My af symptoms have gone away but I have a killer lower backache. I'm really hating the fact that clomid mimics preggo symptoms but I'm trying to stay positive. If the tww feels like ages, then we are screwed when we have to wait 9 months! Haha :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck ladies! Can't wait to hear those test results :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

All my tests are negative so far! I'm 8dpo and I've been using ics 10miu and superdrug tests at 10miu too, nada White as snow :xmas8:


----------



## jenniferlawe

I am on day 20 of my cycle this is my first round of clomid. And today I am having some cramping and irritating stomach pains. I don't know if I have o'd yet as I am not keeping track... is it possible to O this late?? my cycle were irregular before so can't go back and look.


----------



## kbales05

Kel 21

I just want one healthy baby also. Im not trying to increase my chances of twins at all. I just cant O by myself. Mu husband says the same thing, that we will take whatever the good Lord gives us. Good luck to you.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Your only 8 dpo, it takes time after implantation for hormones to build up. Give it time :)


----------



## jeffers1

Can someone please offer me advice?.....
Basically ive had a child before from a previous marriage using clomid and with my new marriage we wanted another childi thought with my clomid tablets it would be easily solved (i thought wrong) :( after various test it turns out my new husband has a low sperm count and we have been told we would need ivf to increase the chances of having another baby, we have not been using any fertility tablets within the last yr and my periods are always around day 33-35 although last mth was on day 50!!!! i am never earlier then 33days and yesterday (3-4-12) i noticed brown spotting when going to the toilet there wasnt alot and then today i have been using a pad which has had slighty heavier brown discharge butnot enough to fill a pad could this be implantation bleeding? or a week early period i havent had any cramps or any other symptoms to suggest my period was coming early? 
any replies would be appreciated :) xx


----------



## kel21

jeffers1 said:


> Can someone please offer me advice?.....
> Basically ive had a child before from a previous marriage using clomid and with my new marriage we wanted another childi thought with my clomid tablets it would be easily solved (i thought wrong) :( after various test it turns out my new husband has a low sperm count and we have been told we would need ivf to increase the chances of having another baby, we have not been using any fertility tablets within the last yr and my periods are always around day 33-35 although last mth was on day 50!!!! i am never earlier then 33days and yesterday (3-4-12) i noticed brown spotting when going to the toilet there wasnt alot and then today i have been using a pad which has had slighty heavier brown discharge butnot enough to fill a pad could this be implantation bleeding? or a week early period i havent had any cramps or any other symptoms to suggest my period was coming early?
> any replies would be appreciated :) xx

Sounds like it could be ib! Gl, keep us updated!


----------



## dbluett

Going for another scan tomorrow. Hoping the 100mg clomid worked. Grow follicels, grow


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Dbluett- good luck with the scan!


----------



## jenniferlawe

good luck keep us posted


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Hi Ladies - 
I'm about to start my third round of Provera and Clomid. I was diagnosed with PCOS last year after a year of NTNP :cry:
My doctor has been AMAZING and I started Clomid at 50mg and went in for a scan but didn't ovulate :growlmad:
He gave me the option of either just going to 100mg or going to 100mg and 1000mg of Metformin and since I'm so patient :haha: I opted for both! 
I was traveling this last month so couldn't get my scan but had no ovulation symptoms :nope:
FX this is my month!


----------



## StayHopeful

Helena_Lynn said:


> stayHopeful- what dpo are you on?

I'm 7dpo today.


----------



## jenniferlawe

good luck... lets hope April is the month for us all.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Now this makes me worried because I had a few twinges during o, but it wasn't bad at all :sad:
> 
> Don't be worried Hun, each body is different. We are almost there so stay strong, focused and hang in there!!! It is so easy to mind fu*k ourselves (excuse the language), and i am the queen of that. We can do this! we got this!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! It's amazing hoe slowly 2 weeks can go by...and I didn't realize that most of the stuff I'm reeking may be side effects from the Clomid either:wacko:
> 
> How many days until you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I plan to test Friday. My af symptoms have gone away but I have a killer lower backache. I'm really hating the fact that clomid mimics preggo symptoms but I'm trying to stay positive. If the tww feels like ages, then we are screwed when we have to wait 9 months! Haha :flower:Click to expand...

Haha, that is very true! I should wait until next Mon or Tues to test, but I will probably test Fri because it's DH's birthday and a BFP would be a great present...


----------



## Hope1409

I swear at this point I don't think I am even gona get a chance to test! I have cramps and backache like af is just around the corner!!! I have never had cramping this intense so I'm sure it's due to the clomid. I am trying really hard not to get depressed that I'm out this month, but I highly doubt implantation cramping would be THIS strong. I think I'm 11dpo today. I just want to curl up in a ball and cry :cry: it's one of those nights :cry:


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm sorry you're having such a lousy night! Just keep in mind it is your first Clomid cycle so you don't know what "normal" is for your body and these cramps may still be a good sign. You're Not out until AF shows!


----------



## kookycake

Hi girlies just got my progesterone level back and it was 1.8 I'm guessing thats low so GP has confirmed no O on 50mg so I move on to 100mg next cycle. 

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies cd1 for me today :)

got my first dose of 50mg clomid tomorrow. really hope this works. xx


----------



## babydeabreu

kookycake said:


> Hi girlies just got my progesterone level back and it was 1.8 I'm guessing thats low so GP has confirmed no O on 50mg so I move on to 100mg next cycle.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!

sorry nothing happen this month, i'm worried that 50mg want help me either. 

hopefully 100mg will work for you next month though, good luck xxx


----------



## jenniferlawe

oh sorry you were having such a lousy night... Things will turn around was only your first month on clomid. 

I go for my progesterone level on Friday am hoping good things... I hoper 100mg works better for you.


----------



## StayHopeful

Has anyone had higher-than-usual bbt in general on Clomid? My last cycle it was 96.something before o and 97.something after. This time it jumped up to 97.something before o and now it's over 98.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hope1409- that is just how I felt at 10 and 11 dpo, got my bfp late morning of 11dpo cause I was so upset I was out I said 'let's get this over with' and just tested. It could very well be a sign!

Kooky cake- very sorry you didn't o but keep in mind part of clomid is finding your magic dose. Good luck with a higher amount :)

Babydebreau- don't worry you'll do fine :) hope your first madicated month works!

Jenniferlawe- good luck with progesterone test.

Stay hopeful- I don't chart so no idea, but I always felt warm on clomid. Good luck :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

*hopeful42nd* & *hope1409* Hearing this makes me feel a bit more at ease... I O on the 29th & since been having mild cramps..after O they stopped for 2 days then the mild dull aches started.. Eventually let up & sunday night started all over again but a little more intense..(not as bad as af though)... monday started getting light headed & dizzy along with back ache and a funny metal tast in my mouth.. Im trying not to get to excited but I want to test already... Gl *Hope1409 * & H&H 9 months *hopeful42nd*


----------



## snowflakes120

Girls. Has the Clomid ever made you OV early? I know your supposed to OV 5-9 AFTER your last pill. 

My past 2 temps have risen to a good amt and I'm starting to think I OV'd on CD9!! 

Or does Clomid completely crap up your BBT temps?


----------



## never2late70

Beautifull: Hang in there! I don't chart temps so I have no input :( I had the light headedness yesterday and dull back pain as well called my RE and he said "stay "cautiously optimistic" to all these new feelings :winkwink: 

Snowflake: I took Clomid100mg CD3-7 and O'd on exactly the 5th day after the last pill..and today is my 4th day with a + OPK. I had my trigger/IUI on Monday and have been DTD the deed since last Wednesday after my HSG test. I was really hoping to be past the O but alas the hubby is not off the hook just yet..:haha:

My RE told me to test for PG on the 16th..if I can hold out that long!

FX'd


----------



## Beautifullei2

My mild dull aches are almost not existent today except for aminor pain that comes and gos for about a second... However my back is KILLING me!


----------



## Hope1409

Hopeful42nd, I really hope you are right because these af cramps are really strong. If I could take advil right now, I would probably take 10!!! lol. I woke up with the cramps again this morning and I hope they go away because I have a long day at work today and can't afford to be crouched over in pain. My lower back feels like I have being doing heavy lifting, the aches won't stop :/ I really hope I get my bfp in result of this!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hope so too hun, when do you normally start AF? I would spot 13-14 dpo and start 14-15 dpo, so 10-11 was early for me to get those types of feelings. It was weird, the back pain was bad, but the cramps were just normal AF cramps, not light and not bad. My attitude was the pitts, so so low feeling.


----------



## Hope1409

Well AF got me, right after I posted this morning :( I am onto cycle #2 of clomid. I really hope I get my BFP soon. I dont understand how i was able to fall pregnant last summer after 3 months of trying (sadly ended in mc) and now that i am on meds helping me solve the problem, its not happening? I really dont understand how we missed the egg, we babydanced a whole lot during my fertile window. :(


----------



## never2late70

Hope1409 said:


> Well AF got me, right after I posted this morning :( I am onto cycle #2 of clomid. I really hope I get my BFP soon. I dont understand how i was able to fall pregnant last summer after 3 months of trying (sadly ended in mc) and now that i am on meds helping me solve the problem, its not happening? I really dont understand how we missed the egg, we babydanced a whole lot during my fertile window. :(

I'm so sorry Hope1409 :(

hang in there. Never Give up!


----------



## jenniferlawe

oh I am sorry this wasn't it... good luck on your next round...


----------



## dbluett

Bloodwork came back with a spike in my LH level. We were given the go ahead with BMD YAH!!!!


----------



## never2late70

dbluett said:


> Bloodwork came back with a spike in my LH level. We were given the go ahead with BMD YAH!!!!


Yay! What's BMD? haha Just barely learning that abbreviations :winkwink:


----------



## dbluett

never2late70 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Bloodwork came back with a spike in my LH level. We were given the go ahead with BMD YAH!!!!
> 
> 
> Yay! What's BMD? haha Just barely learning that abbreviations :winkwink:Click to expand...

BMD- Baby Making Dance LOL
Not sure is that is the right termanology, but it sounded good!!


----------



## never2late70

dbluett said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Bloodwork came back with a spike in my LH level. We were given the go ahead with BMD YAH!!!!
> 
> 
> Yay! What's BMD? haha Just barely learning that abbreviations :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> BMD- Baby Making Dance LOL
> Not sure is that is the right termanology, but it sounded good!!Click to expand...

Haha thats really cute :sex:


----------



## jeffers1

thank-you kel21


----------



## kookycake

Thanks for the kind words girlies! I just want to get on and start the next lot of norethisterone and clomid! TTC is one hell of a waiting game for sure!

Good luck and baby dust! xx


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> Well AF got me, right after I posted this morning :( I am onto cycle #2 of clomid. I really hope I get my BFP soon. I dont understand how i was able to fall pregnant last summer after 3 months of trying (sadly ended in mc) and now that i am on meds helping me solve the problem, its not happening? I really dont understand how we missed the egg, we babydanced a whole lot during my fertile window. :(

So sorry to hear that, Hope. I hope this next round of Clomid gives you a BFP!!!:hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks, I really hope so too! I dont know how it's possible to miss that egg when we baby danced so much during my fertile week. I start round 2 on Friday. I'm thinking I need to take mucinex sooner this time around. Thoughts?


----------



## Coastdreams

Really sorry Hope1409. I don&#8217;t understand either &#8211; we&#8217;ve been told that now I&#8217;m on Clomid I&#8217;m ovulating so there&#8217;s no reason why we can&#8217;t get pregnant as all our tests have been clear. I&#8217;m using opk&#8217;s and Bd&#8217;ing at the right times; in fact we bd every other day when I&#8217;m not on my period just to be sure!! 

I&#8217;ll be taking my 4th round on my next period and I am starting to worry now&#8230;

We take Well Woman and Wellman pre conception vitamins but nothing else. I notice a lot of people ion here take other meds &#8211; is that something I should be doing?!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah Hope 1409- so sorry it didn't work out. Ya know I always wondered that too but even if you BD'd all around the time and covered your bases, the egg may well have been fertilized but not implanted. It's strange how that works but my doc thinks it happens all the time. Everything has to be the right conditions. I hope the next round is perfect for you


----------



## filipenko32

I'm 9dpo now and getting very frustrating evap lines on 10 miu tests. I am pretty sure they are just evap lines. Does anyone know if clomid can affect tests so they give more evap lines? Also this is happening when the tests have been drying for a good half hour or more, they don't come up straight away. :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Good news Dbluett :yipee:


----------



## gemmybean

Im taking my first clomid tablet tomorrow :happydance: im so excited lol..... I really just hope that it works. Any advice.. Should i take it during the day or last thing at night, im kinda worried about the side effects, but then also about the hot flushes as well. Can i change it to nighttime if i find its not suitable during the day and vice versa :wacko:


----------



## never2late70

gemmybean said:


> Im taking my first clomid tablet tomorrow :happydance: im so excited lol..... I really just hope that it works. Any advice.. Should i take it during the day or last thing at night, im kinda worried about the side effects, but then also about the hot flushes as well. Can i change it to nighttime if i find its not suitable during the day and vice versa :wacko:


Hi Gemmy!
Take it at night. That way you sleep through most of the side effects.
My worst side effect was BLOATING!! Blah. I looked 6 months pregnant. 
Side effects went away 48 hours after my last dose.

I'm in the TWW

FX"D for you!!:happydance:


----------



## Hope1409

Hopeful42nd said:


> Ah Hope 1409- so sorry it didn't work out. Ya know I always wondered that too but even if you BD'd all around the time and covered your bases, the egg may well have been fertilized but not implanted. It's strange how that works but my doc thinks it happens all the time. Everything has to be the right conditions. I hope the next round is perfect for you

Thanks hopeful. I am just so bummed. I am thinking maybe my cm was the issue? Not sure, I am just so tired of thinking. I really hope the second time around will do the trick. I dont have pcos or anything like that, just some annovulatory cycles. Do you think if clomid made me ovul this last time, that it will again this second round? I dont have a lab order for this time but I am thinking maybe I should ask for one just to make sure?



gemmybean said:


> Im taking my first clomid tablet tomorrow :happydance: im so excited lol..... I really just hope that it works. Any advice.. Should i take it during the day or last thing at night, im kinda worried about the side effects, but then also about the hot flushes as well. Can i change it to nighttime if i find its not suitable during the day and vice versa :wacko:

I took mine at night, around 8pm. I start my second round tomorrow and plan to take it at 8pm again. They say you should take it same time every day so its best if you want to play it safe with side effects, take it closer to night/bedtime so you can sleep through them. I got lucky and had no side effects, just dry cm....i hope the second time goes just as smooth. GL to you!


----------



## never2late70

Hope1409 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Ah Hope 1409- so sorry it didn't work out. Ya know I always wondered that too but even if you BD'd all around the time and covered your bases, the egg may well have been fertilized but not implanted. It's strange how that works but my doc thinks it happens all the time. Everything has to be the right conditions. I hope the next round is perfect for you
> 
> Thanks hopeful. I am just so bummed. I am thinking maybe my cm was the issue? Not sure, I am just so tired of thinking. I really hope the second time around will do the trick. I dont have pcos or anything like that, just some annovulatory cycles. Do you think if clomid made me ovul this last time, that it will again this second round? I dont have a lab order for this time but I am thinking maybe I should ask for one just to make sure?
> 
> 
> 
> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> Im taking my first clomid tablet tomorrow :happydance: im so excited lol..... I really just hope that it works. Any advice.. Should i take it during the day or last thing at night, im kinda worried about the side effects, but then also about the hot flushes as well. Can i change it to nighttime if i find its not suitable during the day and vice versa :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I took mine at night, around 8pm. I start my second round tomorrow and plan to take it at 8pm again. They say you should take it same time every day so its best if you want to play it safe with side effects, take it closer to night/bedtime so you can sleep through them. I got lucky and had no side effects, just dry cm....i hope the second time goes just as smooth. GL to you!Click to expand...

Try using Preseed for dry CM :blush:


----------



## Hope1409

I do use Pree-seed all the time. I can't bd without it, lol. In addition to Pree-seed, i drink grapefruit juice, green tea and want to start mucinex if I know it will help??


----------



## never2late70

Hope1409 said:


> I do use Pree-seed all the time. I can't bd without it, lol. In addition to Pree-seed, i drink grapefruit juice, green tea and want to start mucinex if I know it will help??

I have heard of women taking Robitussin as well.


----------



## gemmybean

Thanks for the advice, it's really helpful. I think I will just stick to my original plan and take the clomid at night. I so hope that it works lol. I think I will pick up some preseed tomorrow, as I usually seem to suffer with dry cm anyway, so hopefully it helps.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Usually once the clomid works and makes you o they stick with that dose, so I'd assume yes, it should work. I know what it's like worrying though, you just want to know for sure.


----------



## Msmith9

So I'm not prego this month... and I haven't started my period, it's now day CD 33. My Dr wants me to start Provera today... Is this just to start my period?


----------



## Msmith9

kookycake said:


> Thanks for the kind words girlies! I just want to get on and start the next lot of norethisterone and clomid! TTC is one hell of a waiting game for sure!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust! xx

It sure is!!! Good luck to you!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yep :)


----------



## Glowbug

Just wanted to pop in here. I did chlomid for 4 months. 
I was heartbroken it didn't work. Then stopped it. Had four natural cycles. "gave up" one cycle. ( only had sex once!) then got pregnant. Just wanted to encourage you all. There is hope after chlomid. We had tried almost 4 years. 
Wishing you all lots of healthy babies!!!! :)


----------



## jenniferlawe

wow congrats... Good to know there is hope if clomid doesn't work!! Going to get my progesterone checked today... Then guess I have to wait for the results which will probably be the hardest part of all this.


----------



## StayHopeful

Well I took a frer this morning, :bfn: I'm 9-10dpo, which I knew was probably too early to test, but I'm going to the doctor this morning about my ankle and I was hoping I'd know something in case he wanted to do X-rays. I did check my cm, which I haven't done in a few days, and it was watery and brown-tinged. Good sign???? Brownish is better than pinkish, right, it may mean implantation instead of AF???:?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Brown or pink can signal implantation spotting, but some actually get bleeding. Red is what you don't want to see normally. Good luck, least it's early and not the day before expected AF. Hope it's not an early sign of AF. Any other signs or feelings?


----------



## StayHopeful

Not sure if my other "symptoms" are from Clomid, but I've had super sensitive nipples and slightly sore bbs since o. I haven't really had cramps, a few days of very very slight ones, but a lot of the time my lower abdomen feels tight. I've been very moody (poor DH!) and the past two days, I've been going to the bathroom all the time! I've also been pretty bloated and kind of gassy (sorry, tmi).

I think it's too early for AF... I know for sure I o'd sometime between 3/26 and 3/29 because my ultrasound on 3/26 showed I hadn't yet and my ultrasound on 3/29 showed I had, probably a day or two before that scan. So I'm using 3/27 as my o date, though I'm not positive that's exactly right, and that would put me at 10dpo today.

My opks and bbts have been really random this cycle. I got my positive opk on 3/24 and 3/25, so it was a few days between that and o. My bbt rose on 3/23 (so a spike before o, which doesn't make sense to me), and then again this week. Now they're the highest I've had, even higher than when I got my bfp last time. I've also got a bad cold, so it's hard to tell if that's hiding other symptoms or causing a few.


----------



## never2late70

StayHopeful said:


> Not sure if my other "symptoms" are from Clomid, but I've had super sensitive nipples and slightly sore bbs since o. I haven't really had cramps, a few days of very very slight ones, but a lot of the time my lower abdomen feels tight. I've been very moody (poor DH!) and the past two days, I've been going to the bathroom all the time! I've also been pretty bloated and kind of gassy (sorry, tmi).
> 
> I think it's too early for AF... I know for sure I o'd sometime between 3/26 and 3/29 because my ultrasound on 3/26 showed I hadn't yet and my ultrasound on 3/29 showed I had, probably a day or two before that scan. So I'm using 3/27 as my o date, though I'm not positive that's exactly right, and that would put me at 10dpo today.
> 
> My opks and bbts have been really random this cycle. I got my positive opk on 3/24 and 3/25, so it was a few days between that and o. My bbt rose on 3/23 (so a spike before o, which doesn't make sense to me), and then again this week. Now they're the highest I've had, even higher than when I got my bfp last time. I've also got a bad cold, so it's hard to tell if that's hiding other symptoms or causing a few.

I was just on the "clomid" thread telling the girls that I am having the worse nipple sensitivity ever. Which I have never had before also moody, bloated and gassy..haha I had my "o" on CD12 also had my Trigger/IUI that day. This morning I have some mild nausea. I pray these are all good things! AF is due for me on the 17th. My RE told me I could test on the 16th..I'm going crazy!

~Angie


----------



## StayHopeful

Glad to hear its not just me! Fx for both of us!


----------



## never2late70

New developement along with the sore nips and nausea..I work in a hospital and I just went to weigh myself and I have gained 7 pounds! WTH?? HAHA

Clomid???

~Angie


----------



## Beautifullei2

StayHopeful said:


> Glad to hear its not just me! Fx for both of us!




StayHopeful said:


> Well I took a frer this morning, :bfn: I'm 9-10dpo, which I knew was probably too early to test, but I'm going to the doctor this morning about my ankle and I was hoping I'd know something in case he wanted to do X-rays. I did check my cm, which I haven't done in a few days, and it was watery and brown-tinged. Good sign???? Brownish is better than pinkish, right, it may mean implantation instead of AF???:?

I tested at 9dpo & called my doc because I have been feeling all sorts of new symptoms.. he of course told me it was to early & im scheduled to test on sunday. Brown or pink can indicate impantation.


----------



## Beautifullei2

never2late70 said:


> New developement along with the sore nips and nausea..I work in a hospital and I just went to weigh myself and I have gained 7 pounds! WTH?? HAHA
> 
> Clomid???
> 
> ~Angie

unfortunately clomid can make you gain weight


----------



## StayHopeful

Beautifullei2 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear its not just me! Fx for both of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Well I took a frer this morning, :bfn: I'm 9-10dpo, which I knew was probably too early to test, but I'm going to the doctor this morning about my ankle and I was hoping I'd know something in case he wanted to do X-rays. I did check my cm, which I haven't done in a few days, and it was watery and brown-tinged. Good sign???? Brownish is better than pinkish, right, it may mean implantation instead of AF???:?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 9dpo & called my doc because I have been feeling all sorts of new symptoms.. he of course told me it was to early & im scheduled to test on sunday. Brown or pink can indicate impantation.Click to expand...

Thanks! I think I'll test again on Mon. Fx for both of us, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Beautifullei2

StayHopeful said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear its not just me! Fx for both of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Well I took a frer this morning, :bfn: I'm 9-10dpo, which I knew was probably too early to test, but I'm going to the doctor this morning about my ankle and I was hoping I'd know something in case he wanted to do X-rays. I did check my cm, which I haven't done in a few days, and it was watery and brown-tinged. Good sign???? Brownish is better than pinkish, right, it may mean implantation instead of AF???:?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 9dpo & called my doc because I have been feeling all sorts of new symptoms.. he of course told me it was to early & im scheduled to test on sunday. Brown or pink can indicate impantation.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I think I'll test again on Mon. Fx for both of us, let us know how it goes!Click to expand...

For sure!!! Good luck!! Have you had any other symptoms?? Ive been achey since I o which Is why I started testing at 6dpo lol.. I work in a dr's office so doesnt help I am surrounded my pg tests.. hahah..but I am trying to hold out for sunday..good luck again hun!


----------



## 44andHoping

never2late70 said:


> New developement along with the sore nips and nausea..I work in a hospital and I just went to weigh myself and I have gained 7 pounds! WTH?? HAHA
> 
> Clomid???
> 
> ~Angie

I seriously had the same thing on Clomid. Gained 6 pounds!!! I am only 5 feet tall :huh:

Thankfully I lost 2 pounds of it in 2 days...can finally fit back into my clothes!


----------



## never2late70

44andHoping said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> New developement along with the sore nips and nausea..I work in a hospital and I just went to weigh myself and I have gained 7 pounds! WTH?? HAHA
> 
> Clomid???
> 
> ~Angie
> 
> I seriously had the same thing on Clomid. Gained 6 pounds!!! I am only 5 feet tall :huh:
> 
> Thankfully I lost 2 pounds of it in 2 days...can finally fit back into my clothes!Click to expand...

I am 5'11 I normally way 164 this morning 170 ugh!


----------



## Beautifullei2

random question.. My breasts feel very heavy & full of pressure.. its not painful just uncomfy..well now they are itchy but just around the areola>??? Im so confused lol


----------



## never2late70

Beautifullei2 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear its not just me! Fx for both of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Well I took a frer this morning, :bfn: I'm 9-10dpo, which I knew was probably too early to test, but I'm going to the doctor this morning about my ankle and I was hoping I'd know something in case he wanted to do X-rays. I did check my cm, which I haven't done in a few days, and it was watery and brown-tinged. Good sign???? Brownish is better than pinkish, right, it may mean implantation instead of AF???:?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 9dpo & called my doc because I have been feeling all sorts of new symptoms.. he of course told me it was to early & im scheduled to test on sunday. Brown or pink can indicate impantation.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I think I'll test again on Mon. Fx for both of us, let us know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> For sure!!! Good luck!! Have you had any other symptoms?? Ive been achey since I o which Is why I started testing at 6dpo lol.. I work in a dr's office so doesnt help I am surrounded my pg tests.. hahah..but I am trying to hold out for sunday..good luck again hun!Click to expand...

I work in a hospital too..was thinking about going over and getting a couple of tests..haha I have FRER at home..cant wait to use it.


----------



## Beautifullei2

never2late70 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear its not just me! Fx for both of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Well I took a frer this morning, :bfn: I'm 9-10dpo, which I knew was probably too early to test, but I'm going to the doctor this morning about my ankle and I was hoping I'd know something in case he wanted to do X-rays. I did check my cm, which I haven't done in a few days, and it was watery and brown-tinged. Good sign???? Brownish is better than pinkish, right, it may mean implantation instead of AF???:?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 9dpo & called my doc because I have been feeling all sorts of new symptoms.. he of course told me it was to early & im scheduled to test on sunday. Brown or pink can indicate impantation.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I think I'll test again on Mon. Fx for both of us, let us know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> For sure!!! Good luck!! Have you had any other symptoms?? Ive been achey since I o which Is why I started testing at 6dpo lol.. I work in a dr's office so doesnt help I am surrounded my pg tests.. hahah..but I am trying to hold out for sunday..good luck again hun!Click to expand...
> 
> I work in a hospital too..was thinking about going over and getting a couple of tests..haha I have FRER at home..cant wait to use it.Click to expand...

Lol I hate that it is just easy.. lol!! especially when im working with my obgyn !!! DH bought me another pack of FRER so Im trying to hold out until sunday.. would be a great gift from the easter bunny :D & christmas gift!!


----------



## Hope1409

Last night was horrible for me. I was throwing up and had diareah then chills. Have you guys ever had this....is it a clomid thing, a cyst, or jus simple upset stomach? My right side has a dull ache on and off and I am on day three of af and she's non existent today. Can clomid make your cycle that short? I start my first pill of clomid again tonight and wanted to talk with my doc, but of course they are closed for the Easter holiday.


----------



## never2late70

Beautifullei2 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear its not just me! Fx for both of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Well I took a frer this morning, :bfn: I'm 9-10dpo, which I knew was probably too early to test, but I'm going to the doctor this morning about my ankle and I was hoping I'd know something in case he wanted to do X-rays. I did check my cm, which I haven't done in a few days, and it was watery and brown-tinged. Good sign???? Brownish is better than pinkish, right, it may mean implantation instead of AF???:?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 9dpo & called my doc because I have been feeling all sorts of new symptoms.. he of course told me it was to early & im scheduled to test on sunday. Brown or pink can indicate impantation.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I think I'll test again on Mon. Fx for both of us, let us know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> For sure!!! Good luck!! Have you had any other symptoms?? Ive been achey since I o which Is why I started testing at 6dpo lol.. I work in a dr's office so doesnt help I am surrounded my pg tests.. hahah..but I am trying to hold out for sunday..good luck again hun!Click to expand...
> 
> I work in a hospital too..was thinking about going over and getting a couple of tests..haha I have FRER at home..cant wait to use it.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I hate that it is just easy.. lol!! especially when im working with my obgyn !!! DH bought me another pack of FRER so Im trying to hold out until sunday.. would be a great gift from the easter bunny :D & christmas gift!!Click to expand...


Amen sister!
ps..my boobs are heavy too!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Clomid made me gain, so yes plus the weight from bloating a bit. As for nipple sensitivity, I never really had it even in the tww that I was pregnant. Started much later in pregnancy for me. Major sign was only starting at 7dpo and till 9dpo, I had some sharp poking type pains in my uterus, way low like almost below the pubic bone, and on 8 dpo I had tugging for 30 minutes near my belly button. At 10 dpo and 11dpo I got AF cramps and the worst lower back pain ever! Thought it was over, cried and just took the test to get it over with, was a very faint bfp! Good luck ladies. I think the early 'symptoms' you can dismiss as just hormones, but starting 6 to 7dpo is when signs may begin. Hope you get your BFP's!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopeful42nd said:


> Clomid made me gain, so yes plus the weight from bloating a bit. As for nipple sensitivity, I never really had it even in the tww that I was pregnant. Started much later in pregnancy for me. Major sign was only starting at 7dpo and till 9dpo, I had some sharp poking type pains in my uterus, way low like almost below the pubic bone, and on 8 dpo I had tugging for 30 minutes near my belly button. At 10 dpo and 11dpo I got AF cramps and the worst lower back pain ever! Thought it was over, cried and just took the test to get it over with, was a very faint bfp! Good luck ladies. I think the early 'symptoms' you can dismiss as just hormones, but starting 6 to 7dpo is when signs may begin. Hope you get your BFP's!

Everything that you decribed is exaactly what im going through.. I started feeling them 4-5 days after O & sat evening I got that jerky feeling too. I was like what just happened.. Then yesterday (CD-9 ) I got the worse cramps/pulling& poking ever to where I had to call my fertility doc.. It eventually went away & today I am suffering from back pain.. hearing you symptoms makes me feel good about it but only time will tell.


----------



## filipenko32

Think I'm out. I am 10dpo today and all my tests are negative - every strength and brand! Does anyone know if you should have a trigger shot with clomid or does it usually work on its own?


----------



## never2late70

filipenko32 said:


> Think I'm out. I am 10dpo today and all my tests are negative - every strength and brand! Does anyone know if you should have a trigger shot with clomid or does it usually work on its own?

This is my first go around with Clomid. I am 41 with no known fertility issues other than maybe my age. So my RE put me on 100mg of Clomid CD3-7 and on CD12 we did a scan and noted 2 beautiful follicles so we did my trigger shot and an IUI..so I don't really know yet if the trigger is needed..

Testing on the 16th :)

Time will tell..I would think your out just yet though..


----------



## never2late70

never2late70 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm out. I am 10dpo today and all my tests are negative - every strength and brand! Does anyone know if you should have a trigger shot with clomid or does it usually work on its own?
> 
> This is my first go around with Clomid. I am 41 with no known fertility issues other than maybe my age. So my RE put me on 100mg of Clomid CD3-7 and on CD12 we did a scan and noted 2 beautiful follicles so we did my trigger shot and an IUI..so I don't really know yet if the trigger is needed..
> 
> Testing on the 16th :)
> 
> Time will tell..I would think your out just yet though..Click to expand...

I "wouldn't" think your out just yet..


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much never too late. I actually went on holiday after the 5 days of taking clomid so I couldn't get hold of a trigger shot or anything like that but the obgyn who put me on clomid did say i could go back for a 'mid-cycle' scan if I wanted or just carry on on my own. I noticed that my opk LH surge (digi test) was ridiculously short like a matter of hours and usually it lasts for over a day! I wish you the best of luck!! I hope those follies become embryos!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I ladies, I was prescribed 100mg Clomid CD 4-8 and just started last night. I will not be having a midcycle scan or anything. My FS said to expect ovulation CD 13-17. 
My question: When should I expect to OV? Also, when would you recommend BD?

I live in Mexico and my Spanish is pretty good but, I just want to make sure, I understood correctly. :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

GalvanBaby said:


> I ladies, I was prescribed 100mg Clomid CD 4-8 and just started last night. I will not be having a midcycle scan or anything. My FS said to expect ovulation CD 13-17.
> My question: When should I expect to OV? Also, when would you recommend BD?
> 
> I live in Mexico and my Spanish is pretty good but, I just want to make sure, I understood correctly. :)

All that sounds about right.. Try and BD CD10-20 to cover if you o late or early... Even if its every other day :D Good luck hun!


----------



## never2late70

GalvanBaby said:


> I ladies, I was prescribed 100mg Clomid CD 4-8 and just started last night. I will not be having a midcycle scan or anything. My FS said to expect ovulation CD 13-17.
> My question: When should I expect to OV? Also, when would you recommend BD?
> 
> I live in Mexico and my Spanish is pretty good but, I just want to make sure, I understood correctly. :)

Hi Galvanbaby!

So here is what I did and whos to say if it is right..testing on the 16th though :happydance:

My cycle started on 3/22/12 I started Clomid on CD3 so 3/24/12 and finished it on CD7 3/28/12 that same day I had an HSG test and had all clear tubes so my RE said to BD every other day since shooting the dye through my tubes increases your chances cause he's cleared the way..haha So we had sex 3/30/12 3/31/12 04/01/12 and went for my US on 4/02/12 at which point the RE saw two beautiful follicles and gave me a trigger injection at 9:00am and my IUI at 2:00pm. Then the hubby and I bd on 04/03/12 04/04/12 and now I have given the poor man a rest..haha 

I hope that helps.. :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It depends on if you naturally ovulate or not. Also the trigger helps pinpoint better timing.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I thought that about the trigger. I do naturally ovulate but after my 4th miscarriage I never got my period back, so the doc but me on clomid to trigger ov. My clear blue fertility monitor registered 'peaks' but the digi opk lh surge only last a few hours, the smiley face came up and 2 hours later on a retest it was gone! So I'm not even sure if that was a mistake as I actually dropped that test (I was in a supermarket in America at the time in a toilet and the damn thing when into the next cubicle and a woman in there had to pass it back to me :blush: ) so maybe I didn't ovulate after all. Do you still get your period if your eggs were reabsorbed!!? X x


----------



## LolaAnn

yep most people ovulate 5-9 days after taking their last clomid pill xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Lola :wave: thank you x x


----------



## MandyBoo

Today is 10 days since my last clomid pill -- no positive OPK yet :nope: A little worried that it won't happen. I am normally SUPER irregular (50-100 day cycles) and was hoping my first round of clomid would do the trick. I will just keep testing and BD'ing every other day. 

I have Provera to initiate a period down the road if necessary --- but I am so paranoid I will O really late and I don't want to start it too soon. If no positive OPK by CD 30 (still a couple weeks away) would you think it is safe to go ahead and use the provera? After 2 unsuccessful cycles on clomid my OBGYN will put in my RE referral... and I really can't wait for that. I hate not being monitored. I was just kind of given the pills and set freeee! haha.


----------



## GalvanBaby

MandyBoo said:


> Today is 10 days since my last clomid pill -- no positive OPK yet :nope: A little worried that it won't happen. I am normally SUPER irregular (50-100 day cycles) and was hoping my first round of clomid would do the trick. I will just keep testing and BD'ing every other day.
> 
> I have Provera to initiate a period down the road if necessary --- but I am so paranoid I will O really late and I don't want to start it too soon. If no positive OPK by CD 30 (still a couple weeks away) would you think it is safe to go ahead and use the provera? After 2 unsuccessful cycles on clomid my OBGYN will put in my RE referral... and I really can't wait for that. I hate not being monitored. I was just kind of given the pills and set freeee! haha.

That's what my FS did with me. She just gave me the pills some instructions and set me free!!

Do you have to have the trigger to ovulate? Or can you do it naturally without the trigger?


----------



## StayHopeful

Beautifullei2 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear its not just me! Fx for both of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Well I took a frer this morning, :bfn: I'm 9-10dpo, which I knew was probably too early to test, but I'm going to the doctor this morning about my ankle and I was hoping I'd know something in case he wanted to do X-rays. I did check my cm, which I haven't done in a few days, and it was watery and brown-tinged. Good sign???? Brownish is better than pinkish, right, it may mean implantation instead of AF???:?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 9dpo & called my doc because I have been feeling all sorts of new symptoms.. he of course told me it was to early & im scheduled to test on sunday. Brown or pink can indicate impantation.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I think I'll test again on Mon. Fx for both of us, let us know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> For sure!!! Good luck!! Have you had any other symptoms?? Ive been achey since I o which Is why I started testing at 6dpo lol.. I work in a dr's office so doesnt help I am surrounded my pg tests.. hahah..but I am trying to hold out for sunday..good luck again hun!Click to expand...

I can't imagine being surrounded by pregnancy tests! I used my last one this morning so I'll try not to buy another one until sometime on Sun and take it Mon. I've had sensitive nipples since o and I've been really bloated, a few mild cramps off and on. I've also been peeing all the time. Good luck to you too!


----------



## StayHopeful

MandyBoo said:


> Today is 10 days since my last clomid pill -- no positive OPK yet :nope: A little worried that it won't happen. I am normally SUPER irregular (50-100 day cycles) and was hoping my first round of clomid would do the trick. I will just keep testing and BD'ing every other day.
> 
> I have Provera to initiate a period down the road if necessary --- but I am so paranoid I will O really late and I don't want to start it too soon. If no positive OPK by CD 30 (still a couple weeks away) would you think it is safe to go ahead and use the provera? After 2 unsuccessful cycles on clomid my OBGYN will put in my RE referral... and I really can't wait for that. I hate not being monitored. I was just kind of given the pills and set freeee! haha.

This was my first Clomid cycle and I didn't o until CD19, got a positive OPK on CD 16 and 17.


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)

Well, this was my second NATURAL cycle since I had my laparoscopy, ovarian drilling and hysteroscopy... first cycle was 45 days and this cycle I got to cd53, took my last provera pill 7 days ago and the :witch: arrived FINALLY! (cd53 being the day af came) So CD1 for me today :happydance: will be taking my clomid tomorrow lets hope it helps me to ovulate this please keep your fx'd for my ladies [-o&lt;

Hoping that the clomid works this time around as I have had the operation just hoping so much that my ovaries are now more sensitive now... After so much disappointment from clomid last year, I am hoping it does its job this time...

MandyBoo- My fs always says to test at cd35 if you think you havent ovulated and then if negative start the provera...
I would suggest that you bbt if you are not already as that helped to give me a clearer picture last year when I was taking clomid, as sometimes you can miss your surge etc on opks, but opks and temps can give you a more accurate idea of when and if you ovulated

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MandyBoo

GalvanBaby said:


> MandyBoo said:
> 
> 
> Today is 10 days since my last clomid pill -- no positive OPK yet :nope: A little worried that it won't happen. I am normally SUPER irregular (50-100 day cycles) and was hoping my first round of clomid would do the trick. I will just keep testing and BD'ing every other day.
> 
> I have Provera to initiate a period down the road if necessary --- but I am so paranoid I will O really late and I don't want to start it too soon. If no positive OPK by CD 30 (still a couple weeks away) would you think it is safe to go ahead and use the provera? After 2 unsuccessful cycles on clomid my OBGYN will put in my RE referral... and I really can't wait for that. I hate not being monitored. I was just kind of given the pills and set freeee! haha.
> 
> That's what my FS did with me. She just gave me the pills some instructions and set me free!!
> 
> Do you have to have the trigger to ovulate? Or can you do it naturally without the trigger?Click to expand...

 I'm not having the trigger. I don't always O on my own... so, we'll see how this goes. My next round of clomid is exactly the same. No increase, same days, no monitoring and no Trigger.


----------



## never2late70

StayHopeful said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear its not just me! Fx for both of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Well I took a frer this morning, :bfn: I'm 9-10dpo, which I knew was probably too early to test, but I'm going to the doctor this morning about my ankle and I was hoping I'd know something in case he wanted to do X-rays. I did check my cm, which I haven't done in a few days, and it was watery and brown-tinged. Good sign???? Brownish is better than pinkish, right, it may mean implantation instead of AF???:?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 9dpo & called my doc because I have been feeling all sorts of new symptoms.. he of course told me it was to early & im scheduled to test on sunday. Brown or pink can indicate impantation.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I think I'll test again on Mon. Fx for both of us, let us know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> For sure!!! Good luck!! Have you had any other symptoms?? Ive been achey since I o which Is why I started testing at 6dpo lol.. I work in a dr's office so doesnt help I am surrounded my pg tests.. hahah..but I am trying to hold out for sunday..good luck again hun!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't imagine being surrounded by pregnancy tests! I used my last one this morning so I'll try not to buy another one until sometime on Sun and take it Mon. I've had sensitive nipples since o and I've been really bloated, a few mild cramps off and on. I've also been peeing all the time. Good luck to you too!Click to expand...

We sure have a lot of the same symptoms! I never had any of these symptoms before this adventure..When do you get to pg test? I pray we both get our April BFP's 

Prayers and blessings to all!

~Angie


----------



## StayHopeful

Angie, I think I'll test again on Mon with fmu. How about you? Fx for both of us that these symptoms mean a :bfp:!


----------



## never2late70

StayHopeful said:


> Angie, I think I'll test again on Mon with fmu. How about you? Fx for both of us that these symptoms mean a :bfp:!

From your lips to God's ears!:friends:

I will be 14 DPO on the 16th..so I guess I test then??? Thats what my RE told me to do.


----------



## LolaAnn

If you didn't ov on this dose your doctor should be increasing the dose until you do. I'd be questionning them on that, the info sheet that you can look up online specifically says this and it's alot better if you are sure you didn't O to take a higher dose next month.


----------



## StayHopeful

never2late70 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Angie, I think I'll test again on Mon with fmu. How about you? Fx for both of us that these symptoms mean a :bfp:!
> 
> From your lips to God's ears!:friends:
> 
> I will be 14 DPO on the 16th..so I guess I test then??? Thats what my RE told me to do.Click to expand...

I think 14dpo is what they recommend, I may do it on Mon (13dpo for me) if I can't stand it.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I ladies, I hhave a question: I am on my first cycle o Clomid. I have taken 3 dosis of 100mg each. AF usually lasts 4-5 days but, I am on CD 7 and it is still on. It is light but, with large clots and dark red. Is this normal for Clomid?


----------



## jenniferlawe

For me I only had AF for 4 days which is really different for me. I usually have it for 7 days. So I would guess clomid just messes with everything. And everyone is different. Hope it goes away soon .


----------



## StayHopeful

I have a question: how long after O did it take to get AF?


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> I have a question: how long after O did it take to get AF?

around 13dpo for me.


----------



## babysiew

I am on clomid too, cycle 2. My period usually 7 days but with clomid, it was heavy but stops at day 5. I am now on my day 4 of clomid and then day 9 i will be doing HSG to rule out blocked tubes. 

I am just wondering why doctor gave me clomid when I need to do HSG test? Can I TTC after HSG? I have heard the dye is left in the uterus and its not condusive to be pregnant and shld avoid being pregnant the same cycle... 

Can anyone help to clarify? Thx


----------



## laurabeth

I'm just about to start cycle 2 of clomid (it's cd2 tomorrow so starting then :)!!) I'm really hoping this is my month :) good luck everybody else xxx


----------



## laurabeth

StayHopeful said:


> I have a question: how long after O did it take to get AF?

I was 22dpo but I have pcos and very irregular periods, so for me that's good as that's a small cycle :) lol xx


----------



## StayHopeful

Wellmybbt dropped this morning (14dpo), it's still above my cover.ine but barely. I think AFmight be around the corner :cry:

This has beena weird cycle though with bbt, it jumped before I o'd and then I was sick so it was really high. I think I may just be fooling myself by still hoping though.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ladies I love tracking this thread!!
im now 1 week away from seeing my fs to hopefully get provera and clomid (im anovulatory and havent had an AF in 3.5 months since ending bcp - confirmed pcos 2 weeks ago to be the culprit) HOWEVER last night/today i had ov symptoms! so much CM!!which urged me to use my maybe baby ov tester (which id been avoiding as so hard to read) and it showed ferns which means pre ov oestrogen peaK (WHICH ITS DONE B4 AND GONE NOWHERE ONCE) If ive actually managed to ov today though (very unlikely) my fs app is in 7 days and i wont be able to take provera cos too soon to confirm anytrhing with a preg test. but dont want to cancel my app cos so hard to get... eek!


----------



## filipenko32

I think my body is gearing up to ovulate again rather than get af! my CBFM has gone to high again from low and I've already had a peak about 14 days ago!!


----------



## never2late70

StayHopeful said:


> Wellmybbt dropped this morning (14dpo), it's still above my cover.ine but barely. I think AFmight be around the corner :cry:
> 
> This has beena weird cycle though with bbt, it jumped before I o'd and then I was sick so it was really high. I think I may just be fooling myself by still hoping though.


Have you PG tested? Stay strong!

~Angie


----------



## gemmybean

Hiya, i posted a few days ago, about starting clomid, well i took my last tablet today, and ive literally just started having the weridest pains in my ovary area. Its not painful, its just like a tugging sensation. I was worried about the hyperstimulstion thing, but ive read that its painful, this doesnt hurt. 
However, is this normal?? Or should i be phoning nhs direct for some advice??? 
It probo is fine, im just a little nervous. If its normal, does this mean im going to ovulate at a totally insane time, im only on cd6


----------



## never2late70

gemmybean said:


> Hiya, i posted a few days ago, about starting clomid, well i took my last tablet today, and ive literally just started having the weridest pains in my ovary area. Its not painful, its just like a tugging sensation. I was worried about the hyperstimulstion thing, but ive read that its painful, this doesnt hurt.
> However, is this normal?? Or should i be phoning nhs direct for some advice???
> It probo is fine, im just a little nervous. If its normal, does this mean im going to ovulate at a totally insane time, im only on cd6

If you took your last pill today then you RE/FS should have you scheduled for the scan within 5 more days..when are you scheduled for your scan?


----------



## gemmybean

never2late70 said:


> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, i posted a few days ago, about starting clomid, well i took my last tablet today, and ive literally just started having the weridest pains in my ovary area. Its not painful, its just like a tugging sensation. I was worried about the hyperstimulstion thing, but ive read that its painful, this doesnt hurt.
> However, is this normal?? Or should i be phoning nhs direct for some advice???
> It probo is fine, im just a little nervous. If its normal, does this mean im going to ovulate at a totally insane time, im only on cd6
> 
> If you took your last pill today then you RE/FS should have you scheduled for the scan within 5 more days..when are you scheduled for your scan?Click to expand...

Im not being scanned at all, ive got 21 day bloods but thats it. Im pretty sure that, its just normal pains im feeling but i just wanted to see whst you guys think


----------



## never2late70

gemmybean said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, i posted a few days ago, about starting clomid, well i took my last tablet today, and ive literally just started having the weridest pains in my ovary area. Its not painful, its just like a tugging sensation. I was worried about the hyperstimulstion thing, but ive read that its painful, this doesnt hurt.
> However, is this normal?? Or should i be phoning nhs direct for some advice???
> It probo is fine, im just a little nervous. If its normal, does this mean im going to ovulate at a totally insane time, im only on cd6
> 
> If you took your last pill today then you RE/FS should have you scheduled for the scan within 5 more days..when are you scheduled for your scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not being scanned at all, ive got 21 day bloods but thats it. Im pretty sure that, its just normal pains im feeling but i just wanted to see whst you guys thinkClick to expand...

I had those tugs too. is this your first time using Clomid? if so you should be scanned at least thats what my RE told me. He said he needed to see what the Clomid was doing to me. On CD12 I ovulated beautifully and had IUI!


Prayers for you!


----------



## gemmybean

never2late70 said:


> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, i posted a few days ago, about starting clomid, well i took my last tablet today, and ive literally just started having the weridest pains in my ovary area. Its not painful, its just like a tugging sensation. I was worried about the hyperstimulstion thing, but ive read that its painful, this doesnt hurt.
> However, is this normal?? Or should i be phoning nhs direct for some advice???
> It probo is fine, im just a little nervous. If its normal, does this mean im going to ovulate at a totally insane time, im only on cd6
> 
> If you took your last pill today then you RE/FS should have you scheduled for the scan within 5 more days..when are you scheduled for your scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not being scanned at all, ive got 21 day bloods but thats it. Im pretty sure that, its just normal pains im feeling but i just wanted to see whst you guys thinkClick to expand...
> 
> I had those tugs too. is this your first time using Clomid? if so you should be scanned at least thats what my RE told me. He said he needed to see what the Clomid was doing to me. On CD12 I ovulated beautifully and had IUI!
> 
> 
> Prayers for you!Click to expand...

:flower: thanks, its my first time with clomid so i didnt know quite what to expect really. I wish i was being scanned even for piece of mind that its working. Though i heard that overstimulation is more likely when on the higher doses. Hmmmm heres hoping its a good sign. Thanks for answering so quickly :thumbup:


----------



## never2late70

gemmybean said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, i posted a few days ago, about starting clomid, well i took my last tablet today, and ive literally just started having the weridest pains in my ovary area. Its not painful, its just like a tugging sensation. I was worried about the hyperstimulstion thing, but ive read that its painful, this doesnt hurt.
> However, is this normal?? Or should i be phoning nhs direct for some advice???
> It probo is fine, im just a little nervous. If its normal, does this mean im going to ovulate at a totally insane time, im only on cd6
> 
> If you took your last pill today then you RE/FS should have you scheduled for the scan within 5 more days..when are you scheduled for your scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not being scanned at all, ive got 21 day bloods but thats it. Im pretty sure that, its just normal pains im feeling but i just wanted to see whst you guys thinkClick to expand...
> 
> I had those tugs too. is this your first time using Clomid? if so you should be scanned at least thats what my RE told me. He said he needed to see what the Clomid was doing to me. On CD12 I ovulated beautifully and had IUI!
> 
> 
> Prayers for you!Click to expand...
> 
> :flower: thanks, its my first time with clomid so i didnt know quite what to expect really. I wish i was being scanned even for piece of mind that its working. Though i heard that overstimulation is more likely when on the higher doses. Hmmmm heres hoping its a good sign. Thanks for answering so quickly :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's a GREAT sign!! You're very welcome!
probably scanned me because I was on 100mg and because I am old..BAHAHA!


----------



## kel21

gemmybean said:


> Hiya, i posted a few days ago, about starting clomid, well i took my last tablet today, and ive literally just started having the weridest pains in my ovary area. Its not painful, its just like a tugging sensation. I was worried about the hyperstimulstion thing, but ive read that its painful, this doesnt hurt.
> However, is this normal?? Or should i be phoning nhs direct for some advice???
> It probo is fine, im just a little nervous. If its normal, does this mean im going to ovulate at a totally insane time, im only on cd6

Hi! Yes the o tugs are normal! As long as they don't get too too painful you should be fine! It will probably be a little stronger when you actually o though, just a warning. Think of it as your little eggies growing!:thumbup:


----------



## gemmybean

Thank you so much for putting my mind at rest, i feel much better, if a little worried about ovulation time lol. Fxd it works.


----------



## gemmybean

kel21 said:


> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, i posted a few days ago, about starting clomid, well i took my last tablet today, and ive literally just started having the weridest pains in my ovary area. Its not painful, its just like a tugging sensation. I was worried about the hyperstimulstion thing, but ive read that its painful, this doesnt hurt.
> However, is this normal?? Or should i be phoning nhs direct for some advice???
> It probo is fine, im just a little nervous. If its normal, does this mean im going to ovulate at a totally insane time, im only on cd6
> 
> Hi! Yes the o tugs are normal! As long as they don't get too too painful you should be fine! It will probably be a little stronger when you actually o though, just a warning. Think of it as your little eggies growing!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Your chart looks awesome by the way!!!!! Fxd for you


----------



## never2late70

gemmybean said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, i posted a few days ago, about starting clomid, well i took my last tablet today, and ive literally just started having the weridest pains in my ovary area. Its not painful, its just like a tugging sensation. I was worried about the hyperstimulstion thing, but ive read that its painful, this doesnt hurt.
> However, is this normal?? Or should i be phoning nhs direct for some advice???
> It probo is fine, im just a little nervous. If its normal, does this mean im going to ovulate at a totally insane time, im only on cd6
> 
> Hi! Yes the o tugs are normal! As long as they don't get too too painful you should be fine! It will probably be a little stronger when you actually o though, just a warning. Think of it as your little eggies growing!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart looks awesome by the way!!!!! Fxd for youClick to expand...

I better learn how to do this temp and charting business, but prayer I wont have to! Haha Come on 16Th :happydance:


----------



## gemmybean

I find temping really helps, if i start doubting myself as to when i o i can just look back and see my temps. I alsoreally helps with figuring when to test. Are you testing on the 16th then???? Fxd for you chick, i hope you get the bfp xx


----------



## never2late70

gemmybean said:


> I find temping really helps, if i start doubting myself as to when i o i can just look back and see my temps. I alsoreally helps with figuring when to test. Are you testing on the 16th then???? Fxd for you chick, i hope you get the bfp xx

 Yes! The 16th I will be 14DPO and thats when my RE/FS said I should start testing :)


----------



## gemmybean

never2late70 said:


> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> I find temping really helps, if i start doubting myself as to when i o i can just look back and see my temps. I alsoreally helps with figuring when to test. Are you testing on the 16th then???? Fxd for you chick, i hope you get the bfp xx
> 
> Yes! The 16th I will be 14DPO and thats when my RE/FS said I should start testing :)Click to expand...

best of luck


----------



## Stephie7

Hello, I am newly trying Clomid per Dr orders. Just started meds on Sunday and having another u/s Friday. Feeling a little nauseated today but other than that...I'm good. I'm excited and hoping all goes well. We are trying IUI due to DH SA results. Just need a little "push"..lol!


----------



## never2late70

Stephie7 said:


> Hello, I am newly trying Clomid per Dr orders. Just started meds on Sunday and having another u/s Friday. Feeling a little nauseated today but other than that...I'm good. I'm excited and hoping all goes well. We are trying IUI due to DH SA results. Just need a little "push"..lol!

Welcome Stephie you're going to love this thread. These women are amazing!

Prayers and Blessings!

~Angie


----------



## gemmybean

Now i have taken my last pill when should i start using opks??????


----------



## gemmybean

Stephie7 said:


> Hello, I am newly trying Clomid per Dr orders. Just started meds on Sunday and having another u/s Friday. Feeling a little nauseated today but other than that...I'm good. I'm excited and hoping all goes well. We are trying IUI due to DH SA results. Just need a little "push"..lol!

Hiya chick - good luck :flower:


----------



## LolaAnn

In 3 or 4 days if you have lots. I suggest testing 2x a day too - most people (esp if you don't have pcos) will ovulate 5-9 days after the last pill x


----------



## gemmybean

I do have pcos in one ovary apparently but i will start testing in a couple of days orbso - im so excited lol i just hope it works


----------



## never2late70

gemmybean said:


> Now i have taken my last pill when should i start using opks??????

Thats the tricky part because you can, and I did get nothing but positives! Haha..I actually "O'd" on CD12 which was exactly 5 days after my last pill.

I agree test twice a day, and :sex: every other day for the next 10 or so days..

I made my poor hubby DTD everyday! Poor guy until finally on the 9th day from taking the last pill I got a negative off of a ClearBlue Easy digital test. Plus my poor hubby had to produce for the IUI..haha


----------



## Smh..Ahh

what do yall think????
ok so i had a mc bout 2yrs ago. me and my fiance been trying to conceive no luck.. 
im starting to think im infertile. he has a baby already from high school days. and i got pregnant before but idk whats going on, anyways. i took clomid for the first time feb and ovulated on day 16. i didnt take clomid last month. and ovulated on day 14 5days after that i had creamy discharge. its gone now. today is 15 days past ovulation. been dizzy few times with slight headaches nothing bad. boobs sore. ive been charting my temp. in the am its 98.4 or 98.7 but by 10am or 2pm it goes up to 99.7 or 99.4.. could i be pregnant?this is my first time charting my temp so idk if its normal or not.. we had sex on day 10, 12, and 14when i ovulated and 16th. my first pg i was hungry, sore boobs, discharge, didnt feel pregnant really till i was late. however my boobs are sore little bit discharge, cramping for about a wk or more. tired. feeling hot? could i be pregnant? any suggestions.


----------



## gemmybean

never2late70 said:


> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> Now i have taken my last pill when should i start using opks??????
> 
> Thats the tricky part because you can, and I did get nothing but positives! Haha..I actually "O'd" on CD12 which was exactly 5 days after my last pill.
> 
> I agree test twice a day, and :sex: every other day for the next 10 or so days..
> 
> I made my poor hubby DTD everyday! Poor guy until finally on the 9th day from taking the last pill I got a negative off of a ClearBlue Easy digital test. Plus my poor hubby had to produce for the IUI..hahaClick to expand...

Lol yeah thats what im afraid of, the false pos opks. So i havent done any yet. Ive only od on one of my cycles due to the one being super long, i gave up temping in the end so i dint know when or if i od. The other i took norethiserone and prematurely ended the cycle. So i have no idea when i might o. Im just going to have to keep temping and bding i guess lol


----------



## gemmybean

Smh..Ahh said:


> what do yall think????
> ok so i had a mc bout 2yrs ago. me and my fiance been trying to conceive no luck..
> im starting to think im infertile. he has a baby already from high school days. and i got pregnant before but idk whats going on, anyways. i took clomid for the first time feb and ovulated on day 16. i didnt take clomid last month. and ovulated on day 14 5days after that i had creamy discharge. its gone now. today is 15 days past ovulation. been dizzy few times with slight headaches nothing bad. boobs sore. ive been charting my temp. in the am its 98.4 or 98.7 but by 10am or 2pm it goes up to 99.7 or 99.4.. could i be pregnant?this is my first time charting my temp so idk if its normal or not.. we had sex on day 10, 12, and 14when i ovulated and 16th. my first pg i was hungry, sore boobs, discharge, didnt feel pregnant really till i was late. however my boobs are sore little bit discharge, cramping for about a wk or more. tired. feeling hot? could i be pregnant? any suggestions.

Hiya, sorry your having problems ttcing, if youve gotten a bfp before im sure you stand a good chance of concieving.
Ok so the temps that your taking mid day dont count, its the first when youve just woken up that counts so dont worry aboutnthe others. Also if you have taken a test and its bfn, but have had no af its probo bestbto go to the drs to get a blood test done. How are you sure youve od, were you using opks


----------



## Smh..Ahh

gemmybean said:


> Smh..Ahh said:
> 
> 
> what do yall think????
> ok so i had a mc bout 2yrs ago. me and my fiance been trying to conceive no luck..
> im starting to think im infertile. he has a baby already from high school days. and i got pregnant before but idk whats going on, anyways. i took clomid for the first time feb and ovulated on day 16. i didnt take clomid last month. and ovulated on day 14 5days after that i had creamy discharge. its gone now. today is 15 days past ovulation. been dizzy few times with slight headaches nothing bad. boobs sore. ive been charting my temp. in the am its 98.4 or 98.7 but by 10am or 2pm it goes up to 99.7 or 99.4.. could i be pregnant?this is my first time charting my temp so idk if its normal or not.. we had sex on day 10, 12, and 14when i ovulated and 16th. my first pg i was hungry, sore boobs, discharge, didnt feel pregnant really till i was late. however my boobs are sore little bit discharge, cramping for about a wk or more. tired. feeling hot? could i be pregnant? any suggestions.
> 
> Hiya, sorry your having problems ttcing, if youve gotten a bfp before im sure you stand a good chance of concieving.
> Ok so the temps that your taking mid day dont count, its the first when youve just woken up that counts so dont worry aboutnthe others. Also if you have taken a test and its bfn, but have had no af its probo bestbto go to the drs to get a blood test done. How are you sure youve od, were you using opksClick to expand...

yes i was using opk. when i took clomid i ovulated on the 16th without clomid i ovulate on day 14. but i only took clomid one month didnt use it last month. before i mc 2yrs ago i had sex once on day 13th and fell pregnant. i have not took a pregnancy test. because i dont wanna be disappointed so im going to wait until the 16th if my period still isnt here yet..


----------



## gemmybean

Ok well what you have described sounds really promising, especially if you experienced the same.symptoms as with your last bfp cycle, but obviously the only way your going to know for sure is by doing the test - but good luck chick I hope you get your bfp!!!


----------



## Stephie7

gemmybean said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> Now i have taken my last pill when should i start using opks??????
> 
> Thats the tricky part because you can, and I did get nothing but positives! Haha..I actually "O'd" on CD12 which was exactly 5 days after my last pill.
> 
> I agree test twice a day, and :sex: every other day for the next 10 or so days..
> 
> I made my poor hubby DTD everyday! Poor guy until finally on the 9th day from taking the last pill I got a negative off of a ClearBlue Easy digital test. Plus my poor hubby had to produce for the IUI..hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah thats what im afraid of, the false pos opks. So i havent done any yet. Ive only od on one of my cycles due to the one being super long, i gave up temping in the end so i dint know when or if i od. The other i took norethiserone and prematurely ended the cycle. So i have no idea when i might o. Im just going to have to keep temping and bding i guess lolClick to expand...


Gemmybean, mine says get opk on day 11 and test every day


----------



## never2late70

Stephie7 said:


> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> Now i have taken my last pill when should i start using opks??????
> 
> Thats the tricky part because you can, and I did get nothing but positives! Haha..I actually "O'd" on CD12 which was exactly 5 days after my last pill.
> 
> I agree test twice a day, and :sex: every other day for the next 10 or so days..
> 
> I made my poor hubby DTD everyday! Poor guy until finally on the 9th day from taking the last pill I got a negative off of a ClearBlue Easy digital test. Plus my poor hubby had to produce for the IUI..hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah thats what im afraid of, the false pos opks. So i havent done any yet. Ive only od on one of my cycles due to the one being super long, i gave up temping in the end so i dint know when or if i od. The other i took norethiserone and prematurely ended the cycle. So i have no idea when i might o. Im just going to have to keep temping and bding i guess lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Gemmybean, mine says get opk on day 11 and test every dayClick to expand...

Agreed :)


----------



## Msmith9

Stephie7 said:


> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> Now i have taken my last pill when should i start using opks??????
> 
> Thats the tricky part because you can, and I did get nothing but positives! Haha..I actually "O'd" on CD12 which was exactly 5 days after my last pill.
> 
> I agree test twice a day, and :sex: every other day for the next 10 or so days..
> 
> I made my poor hubby DTD everyday! Poor guy until finally on the 9th day from taking the last pill I got a negative off of a ClearBlue Easy digital test. Plus my poor hubby had to produce for the IUI..hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah thats what im afraid of, the false pos opks. So i havent done any yet. Ive only od on one of my cycles due to the one being super long, i gave up temping in the end so i dint know when or if i od. The other i took norethiserone and prematurely ended the cycle. So i have no idea when i might o. Im just going to have to keep temping and bding i guess lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Gemmybean, mine says get opk on day 11 and test every dayClick to expand...

This is a very good idea... The test tell you that you are going to ovulate... So if you don't test until later you may miss your positive!


----------



## Stephie7

And actually my Doc says if you're doing IUI test twice a day!


----------



## filipenko32

Well I hope this gives you a little hope ladies. I am pregnant off my first clomid cycle, it was a bit of a shock as I kept getting negatives. I don't have a good history of keeping them but there's some hope in getting past stage 1 I suppose. Good luck to you all. xx


----------



## jenniferlawe

That does give me hope.. Thanks for sharing... And I hope for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats on the bfp!


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm officially out, AF came today. I'm having a pretty rough time, I really was hopeful this cycle. And my friend's baby shower is at work tomorrow :cry:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry StayHopeful. :hugs: life has a way of throwing these curveballs at us when we are not ready for them. You are strong and will get through it.


----------



## never2late70

StayHopeful said:


> I'm officially out, AF came today. I'm having a pretty rough time, I really was hopeful this cycle. And my friend's baby shower is at work tomorrow :cry:

That's so hard :( I am so sorry..:hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, ladies. Tomorrow I'll try to start looking toward the next cycle, today I just need a day to be sad.


----------



## Msmith9

StayHopeful said:


> I'm officially out, AF came today. I'm having a pretty rough time, I really was hopeful this cycle. And my friend's baby shower is at work tomorrow :cry:

So sorry.... I know exactly how you are feeling! Just know that you are not alone and you always have support here. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kookycake

StayHopeful said:


> Thanks, ladies. Tomorrow I'll try to start looking toward the next cycle, today I just need a day to be sad.


Really sorry AF came :hugs:


----------



## gemmybean

StayHopeful said:


> I'm officially out, AF came today. I'm having a pretty rough time, I really was hopeful this cycle. And my friend's baby shower is at work tomorrow :cry:

Sorry to hear that, stay strong chick I hope you get what your looking for soon.


----------



## gemmybean

Msmith9 said:


> Stephie7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> Now i have taken my last pill when should i start using opks??????
> 
> Thats the tricky part because you can, and I did get nothing but positives! Haha..I actually "O'd" on CD12 which was exactly 5 days after my last pill.
> 
> I agree test twice a day, and :sex: every other day for the next 10 or so days..
> 
> I made my poor hubby DTD everyday! Poor guy until finally on the 9th day from taking the last pill I got a negative off of a ClearBlue Easy digital test. Plus my poor hubby had to produce for the IUI..hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah thats what im afraid of, the false pos opks. So i havent done any yet. Ive only od on one of my cycles due to the one being super long, i gave up temping in the end so i dint know when or if i od. The other i took norethiserone and prematurely ended the cycle. So i have no idea when i might o. Im just going to have to keep temping and bding i guess lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Gemmybean, mine says get opk on day 11 and test every dayClick to expand...
> 
> This is a very good idea... The test tell you that you are going to ovulate... So if you don't test until later you may miss your positive!Click to expand...

Ok well I have totally run out of opks, so I will have to grab some. All I have is the clearblue ones which I want to use to back up a possible positive opk. On the good side those werid tugging pains have stopped :wacko:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing today. I took my last clomid pill last night (hopefully the last round too) and I will begin doing my opk's starting tomorrow. i have been making an effort to drink lots of water to help with cm so we will see how that goes when dh and i do the dance lol.


----------



## jenniferlawe

good luck.


----------



## Chrismarc

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone doing today. I took my last clomid pill last night (hopefully the last round too) and I will begin doing my opk's starting tomorrow. i have been making an effort to drink lots of water to help with cm so we will see how that goes when dh and i do the dance lol.

I just took my last clomid last night too! Hope we get it this round.. Crossing fingers. Its the waiting to ovulate period again hahah


----------



## StayHopeful

Taking my first pill today... Hope this cycle is it for all of us!


----------



## Butterfly22

StayHopeful said:


> Thanks, ladies. Tomorrow I'll try to start looking toward the next cycle, today I just need a day to be sad.

So sorry AF showed. I usually give myself one day to be sad also. Nothing wrong with that. :hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Ladies,

So sorry for the BFN's this month, it sucks.

I'm on my 3rd pill tonight for this month so lets hope its a good one for us all...

Gemmybean - I'm uk too and on my 4th round. On my first round I was scanned and had a blood test. I've pretty much been scanned every month after aswell as my cycles have changed. The doc said to me that they have to scan you to make sure its working right, if not they change your dose. i would ask to have a scan if I were you - its also really helpful as the nurse will predict your ov days based on the size of your follicles.

Good luck mate x

I use opk's but only once a day and I was wondering how important it is to do these? My nurse has advised us to bd every other day when i'm not on my period (exhausting, i know!!) so we can be sure to catch it. If we are doing this then surely we don't really need to be doing opk's? I don't fo temps or charts or anything else eiether - should I be doing all this? I think it all would be a bit stressful...

What does everyone think? 

Thanks

C
x


----------



## MandyBoo

hey ladies... I have a question! This was my first round of clomid... Im currently 5 DPO and I have been having TONS of creamy white CM since the day after O. Is this from the clomid? Ive never had my cm thiz abundant. No itch or smell, definitely not an infection. Sorry... TMI but I'm curious!


----------



## babybaby2011

im starting clomid as soon as af arrives


----------



## kookycake

babybaby2011 said:


> im starting clomid as soon as af arrives

Me too it's my second clomid cycle.


I've never wanted af to arrive so much!

Good luck :D Did you take Norethisterone to induce af?


----------



## never2late70

MandyBoo said:


> hey ladies... I have a question! This was my first round of clomid... Im currently 5 DPO and I have been having TONS of creamy white CM since the day after O. Is this from the clomid? Ive never had my cm thiz abundant. No itch or smell, definitely not an infection. Sorry... TMI but I'm curious!

Gosh, never happened withme. Clomid dried me up. 

Maybe its a good thing!

Prayers and Blessings!


----------



## never2late70

I am 10DPO and Tested with a BFN :( Haha I know its early, but my buddy tested the other day 9DPO and got her BFP :)


----------



## jenniferlawe

Well hopefully in a couple of days you will get yours.. good luck.. I am very tempted to test... My husband even said I should get a test... I am going to wait until after I see my dr. on Saturday to insure I ovulated then I will buy a test.


----------



## kookycake

jenniferlawe said:


> Well hopefully in a couple of days you will get yours.. good luck.. I am very tempted to test... My husband even said I should get a test... I am going to wait until after I see my dr. on Saturday to insure I ovulated then I will buy a test.



How many DPO are you? Fingers crossed!


----------



## jenniferlawe

I don't know.. My cycle started 29 days ago. I don't know when or if I ovulated but believe if I did it was on day 20. Had some cramps yesterday though af was going to show but still nothing. I don't even know when to expect it as I had gone 4 months without it before starting provera to get it last month.


----------



## kookycake

jenniferlawe said:


> I don't know.. My cycle started 29 days ago. I don't know when or if I ovulated but believe if I did it was on day 20. Had some cramps yesterday though af was going to show but still nothing. I don't even know when to expect it as I had gone 4 months without it before starting provera to get it last month.


Keeping fingers crossed :)


----------



## jenniferlawe

Thanks...


----------



## jme84

MandyBoo said:


> hey ladies... I have a question! This was my first round of clomid... Im currently 5 DPO and I have been having TONS of creamy white CM since the day after O. Is this from the clomid? Ive never had my cm thiz abundant. No itch or smell, definitely not an infection. Sorry... TMI but I'm curious!

I have never had this happen to me either. I too get dry from Clomid. Fxd that you are gearing up to o.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

CoastDreams- I think there is a few good reasons for the OPK's.
1.) it can tell you that most likely if you surge then you ovulate, not a guarentee though.
2.) once you detect your surge you can swap to BD'ing every day for a few days to have more swimmers after that egg.
3.) by knowing approx when you ovulated, you'll know when to test, and when to expect AF
* I would do them twice a day though as sometimes your surge doesn't last long and you could miss it.
Hope that helps, good luck!

Mandyboo- I also didn't notice any change in my CM but they say it can dry people out.


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks Hopeful 42nd - what times of the day do you test?

Didn't think about all the swimmers we're wasting by bd'ing all month!! I have been using opk's the last couple of months so we have cut down a bit but as I haven't fallen i've worried that the ov might have come later or earlier!!

C
x


----------



## rthom

I have a few questions from the Clomid veterans :) I'm on my second cycle of Clomid 100 mg cd 3-7. I went in for a scan on cd10 and had 2 mature follies so we decided to trigger since I wasn't having an LH surge and she was afraid that the eggs would over mature before I got my surge. I did the trigger that evening and continued to temp and it's indicated that I O'd cd11 but on cd12 I had really bad ovulation pain, almost exactly 36 hours after the shot, which is when they say the shot will cause O to happen. Im just confused about my chart. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No problem.
I'd do 2nd of the morning and at like 5pm. I hear people say they get the best results from OPK's at like 2pm, not sure why?


----------



## Stephie7

Hey all, update...i finished my Clomid last nite & had my u/s & labs drawn this morning. Follicles look just rite & we are scheduled for IUI Monday morning. Dr says to start my opks tomorrow just in case I ovulate early on day 10 & told me to BD today &/or tomorrow but not Sunday. DH needs "wash" before the procedure to pick out the "good ones".


----------



## Hopeful42nd

rthom said:


> I have a few questions from the Clomid veterans :) I'm on my second cycle of Clomid 100 mg cd 3-7. I went in for a scan on cd10 and had 2 mature follies so we decided to trigger since I wasn't having an LH surge and she was afraid that the eggs would over mature before I got my surge. I did the trigger that evening and continued to temp and it's indicated that I O'd cd11 but on cd12 I had really bad ovulation pain, almost exactly 36 hours after the shot, which is when they say the shot will cause O to happen. Im just confused about my chart. Any help is appreciated!

Love to help but I never charted. Good luck!


----------



## LolaAnn

Your temps can be messed up by doing triggers etc - I'd go with what your dr said. I'd be BDing every day to cover all bases. Baby Dust!!

I just did my first round of clomid and just got my BFP!! omg.. can't believe it.


----------



## babybaby2011

I just did my first round of clomid and just got my BFP!! omg.. can't believe it.[/QUOTE]

hi hun congrats on bfp . im starting clomid in few days wen af comes , did u get any side affects at all? and im not being monitored at all. just got given tablets and told to come back if they dont work i do ovulate on me own but just not falling pregnant but got nothing wrong . x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats lolann & babybaby!


----------



## LolaAnn

babybaby2011 said:


> LolaAnn said:
> 
> I just did my first round of clomid and just got my BFP!! omg.. can't believe it.
> 
> hi hun congrats on bfp . im starting clomid in few days wen af comes , did u get any side affects at all? and im not being monitored at all. just got given tablets and told to come back if they dont work i do ovulate on me own but just not falling pregnant but got nothing wrong . xClick to expand...

I got really bad hot flushes and abdominal cramping, hot flushes lasted till a few days ago.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats LolaAnn!!
Ladies is it possible to ovulate before 5 days after the last dose of clomid? I had my temp rise yesterday and it was higher today/ Here's the past few days tell me what you think:

CD 8: Last dose of Clomid; 96.5 F and spotting
CD 9: 97.5 WCM
CD 10: 96.9 WCM
CD 11: 96.8 EWCM
CD 12: 97.1 EWCM
CD 13: 97.8 I haven't checked the CM today yet.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yes it's possible. Can't help with temps though as I never charted. Good luck.


----------



## rthom

LolaAnn said:


> Your temps can be messed up by doing triggers etc - I'd go with what your dr said. I'd be BDing every day to cover all bases. Baby Dust!!
> 
> I just did my first round of clomid and just got my BFP!! omg.. can't believe it.

Thanks! I think O happened on cd12 because the pain was really intense. I did have 2 mature follicles that were pretty close in size so maybe they both popped! I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic. Oh and CONGRATULATIONS! :thumbup:


----------



## rthom

GalvanBaby said:


> Congrats LolaAnn!!
> Ladies is it possible to ovulate before 5 days after the last dose of clomid? I had my temp rise yesterday and it was higher today/ Here's the past few days tell me what you think:
> 
> CD 8: Last dose of Clomid; 96.5 F and spotting
> CD 9: 97.5 WCM
> CD 10: 96.9 WCM
> CD 11: 96.8 EWCM
> CD 12: 97.1 EWCM
> CD 13: 97.8 I haven't checked the CM today yet.

I took Clomid cd3-7 this cycle and I wasn't getting my LH surge so I triggered but I did have mature follicles on cd10. So, if I had gotten the surge on my own then I would have only been 3 days after my last Clomid dose. HTH!


----------



## never2late70

rthom said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats LolaAnn!!
> Ladies is it possible to ovulate before 5 days after the last dose of clomid? I had my temp rise yesterday and it was higher today/ Here's the past few days tell me what you think:
> 
> CD 8: Last dose of Clomid; 96.5 F and spotting
> CD 9: 97.5 WCM
> CD 10: 96.9 WCM
> CD 11: 96.8 EWCM
> CD 12: 97.1 EWCM
> CD 13: 97.8 I haven't checked the CM today yet.
> 
> I took Clomid cd3-7 this cycle and I wasn't getting my LH surge so I triggered but I did have mature follicles on cd10. So, if I had gotten the surge on my own then I would have only been 3 days after my last Clomid dose. HTH!Click to expand...

I agree. I did CD3-7 as well and O on CD11 its all a great big frustrating guessing game! Hahaha

Prayers and blessings to us all!


----------



## LolaAnn

Yes you can absolutely ovulate 5 days after. In fact most people will ovulate between 5 - 7 days after, that's how clomid works and its really good if you have O'v now! Yay for a short cycle!! x


----------



## GalvanBaby

LolaAnn said:


> Yes you can absolutely ovulate 5 days after. In fact most people will ovulate between 5 - 7 days after, that's how clomid works and its really good if you have O'v now! Yay for a short cycle!! x

My cycles are normally 23-24 days and I was worried they were going to be 30-32 days! So, I am happy that they should still be pretty short!!:happydance:

Hopefully, I will have a BFP in 10-12 days!!! We have been :sex: everyday for the past 3 days and plan to for atleast another 3 or 4 days!!


----------



## kookycake

Hi ladies, quick question.

Which is the best days to take clomid, 2-6 or 3-7?

I'm a little confused...


----------



## jenniferlawe

I have a question... I just found out my last cycle of clomid 50 mg I did not ovulate it was my first cycle on it as well. My dr up'd my dosage to 100 mg. I was just wondering if all the side effects are going to be al ot stronger or just the same. Hope some one can help me.

I take clomid days 5-9 as per my dr.


----------



## kookycake

jenniferlawe said:


> I have a question... I just found out my last cycle of clomid 50 mg I did not ovulate it was my first cycle on it as well. My dr up'd my dosage to 100 mg. I was just wondering if all the side effects are going to be al ot stronger or just the same. Hope some one can help me.
> 
> I take clomid days 5-9 as per my dr.


I didn't O on my first cycle at 50mg either and onto 100mg this cycle, take my first dose tonight before bed.


----------



## jenniferlawe

well let me know how it goes. I am taking provera to bring on af then clomid.


----------



## kookycake

jenniferlawe said:


> well let me know how it goes. I am taking provera to bring on af then clomid.


I will let you know, I took norethisterone this cycle which is basically provera and I am on CD 2 today, my lining was 1cm thick all round with this cycle so even though my ovaries were not ready my lining was! This is one hell of an AF :(.


Fingers crossed to both of us!!


----------



## LolaAnn

GalvanBaby said:


> LolaAnn said:
> 
> 
> Yes you can absolutely ovulate 5 days after. In fact most people will ovulate between 5 - 7 days after, that's how clomid works and its really good if you have O'v now! Yay for a short cycle!! x
> 
> My cycles are normally 23-24 days and I was worried they were going to be 30-32 days! So, I am happy that they should still be pretty short!!:happydance:
> 
> Hopefully, I will have a BFP in 10-12 days!!! We have been :sex: everyday for the past 3 days and plan to for atleast another 3 or 4 days!!Click to expand...

Yes!! Sounds really good, you have done everything you can - now you just have the dreaded 2WW!! xxx... tons of :dust: ..xx


----------



## LolaAnn

kookycake said:


> Hi ladies, quick question.
> 
> Which is the best days to take clomid, 2-6 or 3-7?
> 
> I'm a little confused...

Some people say taking clomid earlier ie 2-6 has a chance of producing more follicules - and days 3 - 7 produces better quality ones.

However it's very hit and miss, and to be perfectly honest I don't think it really matters at all. Go on your doctors advice.


----------



## LolaAnn

jenniferlawe said:


> I have a question... I just found out my last cycle of clomid 50 mg I did not ovulate it was my first cycle on it as well. My dr up'd my dosage to 100 mg. I was just wondering if all the side effects are going to be al ot stronger or just the same. Hope some one can help me.
> 
> I take clomid days 5-9 as per my dr.

Unfortunately you'll just have to wait and see - did you have bad side effects on 50mg? It's likely that they will be stronger than what they had but I didn't consider my 100mg side effects 'bad', just really bad hot flushes and some cramping. Everyone's body reacts so differently to clomid there's no way to tell how you will react. All the best x


----------



## jme84

jenniferlawe said:


> I have a question... I just found out my last cycle of clomid 50 mg I did not ovulate it was my first cycle on it as well. My dr up'd my dosage to 100 mg. I was just wondering if all the side effects are going to be al ot stronger or just the same. Hope some one can help me.
> 
> I take clomid days 5-9 as per my dr.

I have taken 5 cycles of clomid (currenlty on break from clomid). 1st 2 cycles were 50mg and those two cycles I think I had the most side effects. 3rd 100 mg 4th 150mg 5th 200 mg. I didn't o until I got to 150mg. I didn't really have any side effects at the higer doses. Maybe some cramping. Good luck.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Hi ladies! :)

I was instructed to try a cycle with soy iso before they would give me clomid. I did....and this is the result. Annovulatory....so now i'm going to see the RE who said he'd give me clomid. Hoping 50mg does it and that I at least O on it. I'm sick and tired of these long cycles. :( Last one was 97 days. I'm hoping I don't have to wait that long for AF so I can start the clomid. They won't prescribe provera here because apparently it's "an outdated treatment"....ugh. :(


----------



## Momto3and...

I just wanted to share our good news! After our second month on clomid, I got my BFP this morning! We have been trying for 6 months, and I really didn't think I would see a positive this am. 

Good luck to you all! Don't give up!!!


----------



## never2late70

Momto3and... said:


> I just wanted to share our good news! After our second month on clomid, I got my BFP this morning! We have been trying for 6 months, and I really didn't think I would see a positive this am.
> 
> Good luck to you all! Don't give up!!!

Wahoodle! Thats great news! How soon did you test post ovulation? I am on my first round of Clomid and AF is due tomorrow. I tested yesterday with a BFN but I don't feel like AF is coming. My boobs hurt worse than ever and that has never happened before. Did your boobs feel heavy and sore?

Congrats thats awesome news. Love waking up to that. Maybe if not this time then the second round will work for me too :) We also have only been trying for six months. This is the first try with medical assistance.

God Bless

~Angie


----------



## Momto3and...

never2late70 said:


> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share our good news! After our second month on clomid, I got my BFP this morning! We have been trying for 6 months, and I really didn't think I would see a positive this am.
> 
> Good luck to you all! Don't give up!!!
> 
> Wahoodle! Thats great news! How soon did you test post ovulation? I am on my first round of Clomid and AF is due tomorrow. I tested yesterday with a BFN but I don't feel like AF is coming. My boobs hurt worse than ever and that has never happened before. Did your boobs feel heavy and sore?
> 
> Congrats thats awesome news. Love waking up to that. Maybe if not this time then the second round will work for me too :) We also have only been trying for six months. This is the first try with medical assistance.
> 
> God Bless
> 
> ~AngieClick to expand...

Thank you!!!!!! I am not sure when I ovulated, but I am guessing I did later than average. My husband was our of town for work the first half of my window, so I really didn't have any hope. AF was due today though. I took a test and watched it for a good 2 mintues....nothing happened. So I walked away. I came back in the bathroom about 2 minutes later and saw a second line, but very faint. I thought I was seeing things! I found a FRER in my drawer and tested with that, and got another positive. They were both faint though, but def there! So, don't give up! I tested this week (Wed I think) and got a negative.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## never2late70

Momto3and... said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momto3and... said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share our good news! After our second month on clomid, I got my BFP this morning! We have been trying for 6 months, and I really didn't think I would see a positive this am.
> 
> Good luck to you all! Don't give up!!!
> 
> Wahoodle! Thats great news! How soon did you test post ovulation? I am on my first round of Clomid and AF is due tomorrow. I tested yesterday with a BFN but I don't feel like AF is coming. My boobs hurt worse than ever and that has never happened before. Did your boobs feel heavy and sore?
> 
> Congrats thats awesome news. Love waking up to that. Maybe if not this time then the second round will work for me too :) We also have only been trying for six months. This is the first try with medical assistance.
> 
> God Bless
> 
> ~AngieClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!!!! I am not sure when I ovulated, but I am guessing I did later than average. My husband was our of town for work the first half of my window, so I really didn't have any hope. AF was due today though. I took a test and watched it for a good 2 mintues....nothing happened. So I walked away. I came back in the bathroom about 2 minutes later and saw a second line, but very faint. I thought I was seeing things! I found a FRER in my drawer and tested with that, and got another positive. They were both faint though, but def there! So, don't give up! I tested this week (Wed I think) and got a negative.
> 
> Good luck!!!!!Click to expand...

That makes me feel so much better. Thanks!
My RE/FS told me some women will not get a +HPT until a week after AF is due and some get it a week before..haha So I am hanging on to that :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Momto3and- congrats :happydance: on your :bfp:!!!

Nevertoolate70- try not to overthink and stress. Doing that always made AF come a day or two late, what a cruel joke! Hope you instinct is right about AF not starting, good luck!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Momto3! That's great news and gives me hope for my 2nd round of Clomid!

I have a question for you ladies. How long should I wait after my Clomid pills to start opks? I'll take my last pill tomorrow on CD7.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Momto3!!!:happydance:

Ladies, I had the worst pains in my lower right side and slight pains in my lower left side last night. I also, got unusually bloated yesterday. Could this have been ovulation? I finished Clomid on CD8 and yesterday was CD13.

Yeterday, my temps were high as I said and then again this morning, they were high. I had some EWCM yesterday but today, none so far.


----------



## babybaby2011

congrats on ur bfp hun xx


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

I'm about to start my third round of Clomid, my second on 100mg with Metformin. I was just about to take the Provera when :witch: showed up on her own. Never thought I'd be so happy to see her :happydance:! FX it's because I ovulated although I didn't get a + OPK 

Good luck this round to everyone!


----------



## ashley.sch

hey girls!
i am fairly new to this site but i figured id try it out...i am stressing big time!
my DH and i have been trying for a year now, i was diagnosed with PCOS and I am on my second cycle of clomid. last cycle (50 mg) i sadly experienced a chemical pregnancy. on the positive note...at least i ovulated, right?!
so here i was looking forward to cycle number two thinking this *might* be our month, and the stupid army decides they are sending hubby to the field for a week....on my CD 12-19!! GRR! thats what we get for joining the military, huh? so i am most likely out this month...which is such a huge bummer! on second thought, maybe i can get him to request conjugal visits?? :winkwink:

its good to read all of the positive and supportive comments on this page! ttc is such a roller coaster ride so its nice to vent to ladies in the same boat. 
good luck to all you mommies to be with hubbies that are not owned by the military..(grr). this is the month for christmas babies!!


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> Congrats, Momto3! That's great news and gives me hope for my 2nd round of Clomid!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. How long should I wait after my Clomid pills to start opks? I'll take my last pill tomorrow on CD7.

I've read to start using them 3 days after your last pill, so in your case, cd10. I tKe my clomid days 3-7 also, but I start my opk on cd12 because I know for sure I don't ovulate early in my cycle. I test once a day up until ewcm, then I test twice a day until I hit my surge :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Momto3! That's great news and gives me hope for my 2nd round of Clomid!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. How long should I wait after my Clomid pills to start opks? I'll take my last pill tomorrow on CD7.
> 
> I've read to start using them 3 days after your last pill, so in your case, cd10. I tKe my clomid days 3-7 also, but I start my opk on cd12 because I know for sure I don't ovulate early in my cycle. I test once a day up until ewcm, then I test twice a day until I hit my surge :)Click to expand...

Thanks, Hope! I'm really hoping for good things for both of us this cycle! :hugs: How are you doing?


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Momto3! That's great news and gives me hope for my 2nd round of Clomid!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. How long should I wait after my Clomid pills to start opks? I'll take my last pill tomorrow on CD7.
> 
> I've read to start using them 3 days after your last pill, so in your case, cd10. I tKe my clomid days 3-7 also, but I start my opk on cd12 because I know for sure I don't ovulate early in my cycle. I test once a day up until ewcm, then I test twice a day until I hit my surge :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Hope! I'm really hoping for good things for both of us this cycle! :hugs: How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm doing ok, this cycle seems to be dragging more than usual, lol. Maybe because I am trying not to "think" so much about things. :dohh: dh and I are dtd every other day, I'm still getting the burning down there due to clomid, but it is def not as bad as round 1. How are you? Any s/e this time around for you?


----------



## esuzanne

Hi ladies! My Dr has offered to give us medication but I am thinking that before we do that, we should have my DH's :spermy: tested! Is this something you all did before you actually started the Clomid? Also, do you think I should ask the OB/GYN about where to have the test done?? 

Thanks girls! 
:dust:


----------



## never2late70

esuzanne said:


> Hi ladies! My Dr has offered to give us medication but I am thinking that before we do that, we should have my DH's :spermy: tested! Is this something you all did before you actually started the Clomid? Also, do you think I should ask the OB/GYN about where to have the test done??
> 
> Thanks girls!
> :dust:

For sure! Also have you had a vaginal ultrasound and an HSG? Wanna make sure you know what your working with before you take the dreaded Clomid..haha


----------



## MrsOjo

Hi ladies, hope it's not too late for me to join - I just started clomid(50mg) today on CD2. I am taking it to make me ovulate as I usually have ridiculously long cycles. I took provera for 17 days to induce my period, it's a been quite a journey but I don't want to write a ridiculously long post, but you can read my ttc blog if you are interested.

I'm hoping I get some nice ripe follies in the next 2-3weeks, fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## never2late70

MrsOjo said:


> Hi ladies, hope it's not too late for me to join - I just started clomid(50mg) today on CD2. I am taking it to make me ovulate as I usually have ridiculously long cycles. I took provera for 17 days to induce my period, it's a been quite a journey but I don't want to write a ridiculously long post, but you can read my ttc blog if you are interested.
> 
> I'm hoping I get some nice ripe follies in the next 2-3weeks, fingers crossed for all of us

GOODLUCK! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Momto3! That's great news and gives me hope for my 2nd round of Clomid!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. How long should I wait after my Clomid pills to start opks? I'll take my last pill tomorrow on CD7.
> 
> I've read to start using them 3 days after your last pill, so in your case, cd10. I tKe my clomid days 3-7 also, but I start my opk on cd12 because I know for sure I don't ovulate early in my cycle. I test once a day up until ewcm, then I test twice a day until I hit my surge :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Hope! I'm really hoping for good things for both of us this cycle! :hugs: How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing ok, this cycle seems to be dragging more than usual, lol. Maybe because I am trying not to "think" so much about things. :dohh: dh and I are dtd every other day, I'm still getting the burning down there due to clomid, but it is def not as bad as round 1. How are you? Any s/e this time around for you?Click to expand...

I'm doing ok, just having trouble staying as optimistic this cycle. I feel like my s/e are a little woes this time, more hot flashes and I'm very irritable. AF finished on CD 4 so now we'll dtd every other day until I get a positive OPK and then we'll switch to every day. What CD are you on? Have you o'd yet?


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Momto3! That's great news and gives me hope for my 2nd round of Clomid!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. How long should I wait after my Clomid pills to start opks? I'll take my last pill tomorrow on CD7.
> 
> I've read to start using them 3 days after your last pill, so in your case, cd10. I tKe my clomid days 3-7 also, but I start my opk on cd12 because I know for sure I don't ovulate early in my cycle. I test once a day up until ewcm, then I test twice a day until I hit my surge :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Hope! I'm really hoping for good things for both of us this cycle! :hugs: How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing ok, this cycle seems to be dragging more than usual, lol. Maybe because I am trying not to "think" so much about things. :dohh: dh and I are dtd every other day, I'm still getting the burning down there due to clomid, but it is def not as bad as round 1. How are you? Any s/e this time around for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing ok, just having trouble staying as optimistic this cycle. I feel like my s/e are a little woes this time, more hot flashes and I'm very irritable. AF finished on CD 4 so now we'll dtd every other day until I get a positive OPK and then we'll switch to every day. What CD are you on? Have you o'd yet?Click to expand...

I am cd13 today and still no surge yet. Last month i got my surge on cd16 so i am hoping this week is my week. My side effects seemed a bit more too this time around now that i think of it. I think i experienced hot flashes once or twice at night and i was really bitchy a few times which i didnt think anything of, but now im guessing it might have been clomid. :dohh: feel bad for dh now, i should go give him a hug, lol.


----------



## StayHopeful

My surge wasn't until CD 16 either last time, so I still have a bit to wait. DH has definitely been on the receiving end of my bitchy moods too, poor guy! Oh my bbs are sore too, which usually doesn't happen until after o for me.


----------



## 44andHoping

Hey girls!! Been a while since I last posted here but I've been trying to keep up with the thread as often as I can.

I am so confused today! Got BFN yesterday at 15 DPO so a BFP is out of the question as far as I am concerned. I thought AF would be here in full force today. Still spotting. NO CRAMPS which is weird for me (I mean nasty cramps you get that first day AF arrives) Temps are the same ol' same ol'.

Boobs are not as sore and that is typical for me the day AF arrives also. Clomid made them extremely uncomfortable from ovulation to yesterday. especially nips! yeowch! 

I am wondering how many of you got a screwy cycle on clomid? Longer luteal phase even?

Gah!! Just want her to arrive so I can get onto the next cycle dammit!! I have my HSG scheduled for this Friday and need her to be gone before then.

:dust:


----------



## NMichMomma

Hello, Im 38, PCOS (seems pretty popular around here) and ttc #2. Im on day 5 of my clomid cycle and day 7 of my cycle -started clo on day 3- as I said Im a first timer. I have had zero side affects EXCEPT mild nighttime hallucinations...yup...Im wigging out in the middle of the night, seeing lights etc. for very brief amount of time. Woke my hubby up shouting "Holy s..t!" scared him...but as fast as it happens it's gone. Concerta did that to me too! Weird. And aside from being tired and those darn visuals I have weathered my first cycle well. Now for the real fun to begin. I don't temp...to much stress and I have no idea the how's, why's and what's that come with it..Im considering OPK's but have NO CLUE how to read/use them and do they really work with PCOS, as I have read so much DOES NOT. (it's like the EWCM thing...I get that MANY times a "cycle" NWIM?) Just another "perk" of pcos iI guess. Any help would be great...reading advice etc. I'm trying not to stress...just let things happen. We have never prevented, but age and pcos have made having number 2 so far impossible. :shrug:

So I told DH that we will be Bd'ing ALOT in the next week. I think he is excited about that lol. :wacko: Men!


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> My surge wasn't until CD 16 either last time, so I still have a bit to wait. DH has definitely been on the receiving end of my bitchy moods too, poor guy! Oh my bbs are sore too, which usually doesn't happen until after o for me.

No sore bbs for me yet. Last time they happened after I o'd so we will see if they happen again. I don't have the ewcm yet either so hopefully I will get that too soon.


----------



## Mrs.Undy

Hi all. I am new to BNB. I am usually on FF but thought I would check it out over here. I am currently on. Y first cycle of clomid 50mg. I haven't been diagnosed with anything but I have long irregular cycles. Praying that it will only take one round of Clomid to do the trick!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies.
I took Clomid CDs 4-8, I am on CD 15. On CDs11, 12, and 13, I had EWCM. On Saturday night and Sunday morning I had horrible pains in my lower right side and some on my lower left side. Saturday, my temp went up and has stayed up since so, I got crosshairs on FF. 
I was told not to trust temps with Clomid but, all other symptoms point to O. I don't use OPKs, this is my first cycle TTC and I haven't been able to find any here in Mexico. Any thoughts?:shrug:
Here is my past few days info:

CD9: 97.5 Watery CM
CD10: 96.9 Watery CM
CD11: 96.8 EWCM
CD12: 97.1 EWCM (Crosshairs day)
CD13: 97.8 EWCM (Bad pains)
CD14: 97.7 Creamy CM (Bad pains)
CD15: 98.1 Stickyish/Creamyish CM

What do you all think? My Dr won't do a blood test or U/S to check for O until after CD17 and I am driving myself crazy right now!:wacko:


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

I am new to BnB. I am 20 yrs old. I am taking 50 mg clomiphene citrate (Clomid). Did cd 3-7. Was so excited when it got prescribed. Waiting to O.!!! Cant wait to hold a beautiful :baby:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

yay... after 4 months anovulatory(i have pcos)... the fs gave me 2 scripts today, one for provera, one for clomid... i just have to wait for blood test to tell me which half my cycle is stuck in and then to call him and ask which one i need to take!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

if i have PCOS and im annovulatory (4 months and counting, since i came off bcp..) and i just start taking clomid (my fs says the first day i take it will BECOME day cd5) then should i expect my af to return after cd28(unless i get bfp) ? or will i still be anovulatory? will the clomid kickstart me back to a 28day cycle?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It won't necessasarily give you a 28 day cycle but it should get you growing follies to the point where they will release. It doesn't work for everyone, and sometimes it takes a few months to get the dosage right for you. Sometimes there can be other factors as well but getting you ovulating is priority number 1


----------



## scerena

:hi: everyone :)
Welcome to all the newbies :)
Havent been on for a while...
Had my follicle scan today and the results were-
I have two 12mm follicles (1on each ovary) and loads of 7mm follicles, they are hoping one grows by friday at my next scan so ones got to grow 6mm and they should grow 1-2mm each day. They said my lining will thicken as they grow, if not they r gna add estrogen to my cycle next time but they sound hopeful, so im keeping hopeful too as my follicles are bigger than my previous cycles, not loosing hope yet...

I done 50mg again (as I had the ovarian drilling done) cd2-6...

Hopefulfor1st- hi, it depends I have loooong cycles, last year when I took clomid my cycles averaged 35days, it should help regulate your cycle whilst you are taking it if you ovulate on it...

His_baby_girl- good luck with the clomid :dance: what cd's are you taking it? Will you be monitored?

Mrs.undy- hi and welcome :) what cd are you on? Did you have any side effects??

44andhoping- I hope your cycle sorts itself out so you can have your hsg :hugs:

Nmichmomma- :hi: gl with your cycle :) oh is going to be happy having alot of bd men eh :haha: your daughter is beautiful by the way :)

Hope1409- gl with your cycle and sometimes not experiencing things which you dis on previous cycles can be a good thing :)

Galvanbaby- my temps have always been fine on clomid, so dont worry all your signs indicate o anyway :) are you not being monitored with a scan?? Maybe amazon or ebay deliver opks to mexico?- worth a look? Your chart looks great that was quite a temp rise!

Anyway :hi: to everyone else im on my phone so havent looked back through all the posts...
Most of you wont know me but I made this thread last year but had a break away from it as I wasbt taking clomid anymore and just hated all things to do with clomid lol! I hope I can fit in somewhere again on here :)


----------



## MrsOjo

So many people keep joining this thread, thanks to scerena for starting it. I just joined yesterday. Does anybody know how long it usually takes to ovulate after clomid if you have really long and irregular cycles?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It can vary for everyone. The normal range is to ovulate 5-9 days after you take your last pill, however some ladies on here have mentioned O'ing before or after that, but not by much.


----------



## scerena

MrsOjo- you are welcome :) they say 5-10days and It usually takes me 10-15 days but varies from person to person really... Just saw that hopeful42nd gave the same advice lol sorry! 

Anyway I would love to make some new buddies on here again as all the ladies tht was on here from te beginning have all gone from this thread to another one I made, but ill pop in all the time as I belong to other threads so I tend to come online all the time :)


----------



## PuppyPrincess

Hi everyone! I have a quick question about Clomid?

Did you all get tested (besides 21 day prog) before taking clomid? Or did you DH get tested? My dr said she would prescribe me Clomid this cycle since I'm not ovualtion but she cannot do the other testing unti August due to my insurance? I'm just concerned that something else could be wrong and then I used up the 3 cycles of clomid. 

Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## scerena

I had loads of testing before clomid and so did my oh, they say 6 rounds of clomid but others have more so I wouldnt worry too much :dust: will they give you a scan to check your follicles sizes and lining during your cycle?


----------



## never2late70

PuppyPrincess said:


> Hi everyone! I have a quick question about Clomid?
> 
> Did you all get tested (besides 21 day prog) before taking clomid? Or did you DH get tested? My dr said she would prescribe me Clomid this cycle since I'm not ovualtion but she cannot do the other testing unti August due to my insurance? I'm just concerned that something else could be wrong and then I used up the 3 cycles of clomid.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts.




scerena said:


> I had loads of testing before clomid and so did my oh, they say 6 rounds of clomid but others have more so I wouldnt worry too much :dust: will they give you a scan to check your follicles sizes and lining during your cycle?

My husband and I had tons of tests too. Lots of ultrasounds for me. to make sure I don't overstimulate or create cysts Good luck!!


----------



## Mrs.Undy

I only had blood work and DH had a SA before starting clomid. And I will only be going for a day 21 progesterone check, no ultrasounds. I think if I don't get a BFP this cycle I will at least ask for a HSG.


----------



## Mrs.Undy

Also, I haven't been diagnosed with anything but had my iud removed in September and have very irregular and longer cycles although I do eventually O on my own.


----------



## scerena

Mrs.undy- Yes i would ask for a hsg as I took clomid and found out I had 1 blocked tube, had my op and now have two tubes now I am more keen with the clomid! Puts your mind at ease too, i was offered a hsg then clomid or go ahead with clomid then have a hsg I wish I had it done before I started the clomid now... 
Whats your oh's swimmers like?? 
What cd are you on?


----------



## babybaby2011

im starting clomid in few days just unsure wat to call day 1 of cycle like spotting blood or full red lots off xx


----------



## scerena

Full red flow hun, gl :dust: what cd's are you taking the clomid? And how much? :dust:


----------



## babybaby2011

scerena said:


> Full red flow hun, gl :dust: what cd's are you taking the clomid? And how much? :dust:

50 mg day 3 to 5 . period not full like heavy but hope it is tomoz then do i say day ! then ? x


----------



## Mrs.Undy

Dh SA came back with 93mil, 75% motility and 5% morphology. I am a little concerned about his morphology even though the new standard says 5% is considered normal. 

I am currently on cycle day 8. I know my doc mentioned an hsg in the future but I think he was just looking at moving my O forward. Technically we have only had 3 or 4 good months.


----------



## scerena

Yes I would definately when its a full flow for you (as some ladies are heavier than others) are you excited?
Cd3-5? Its usually taken for 5 days?? Is there a reason why you are doing 3?
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## scerena

Mrs.undy- your ohs swimmers are VERY good and dont worry about the morph with a count like that! And plus thats the average :)
I hope the clomid gets you ovulating gl!


----------



## babybaby2011

scerena said:


> Yes I would definately when its a full flow for you (as some ladies are heavier than others) are you excited?
> Cd3-5? Its usually taken for 5 days?? Is there a reason why you are doing 3?
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

sorry meant to put 3 to 7 days hun. and im normaly light period for few days then heavy so shud i still wait for heavy flow to say day 1 u think xx


----------



## Mrs.Undy

Thanks! I ovulated on day 17 twice since my IUD removal but the other times have been on like day 27-28. So I am hoping that it will bring it to a normal time. 
Do you think there is anything to the thought of weak eggs or ovulation?


----------



## never2late70

Mrs.Undy said:


> Dh SA came back with 93mil, 75% motility and 5% morphology. I am a little concerned about his morphology even though the new standard says 5% is considered normal.
> 
> I am currently on cycle day 8. I know my doc mentioned an hsg in the future but I think he was just looking at moving my O forward. Technically we have only had 3 or 4 good months.

For sure get the HSG to make sure your tubes are clear, plus it increases your chances because they flush your tubes out :)


----------



## scerena

Babybaby2011- I would count bright red blood filling a sanitary towel as full flow, but not 100% sure what the other ladies think? As soon as I stop spotting and its bright red I count that as my full flow... :dust:

Mrs.undy- hopefully clomid will regulate your cycles for you fx'd! You can have a poor ovulation and a strong ovulation apparently I think they tell that from a blood test ir something a lady mentioned on another thread but I am not sure as I do not have bloods done for ovukation I have scans leading to ovulation, if thats what you mean?... :dust:


----------



## babybaby2011

ty hun , if it fills pad tomoz ill count it as day onetyagainhunxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Babybaby2011- if you have to wear something like pad or tampon and you have red flow, then I too would call it cd1. If you only spot, like can get away with panty liner I'd wait. No you don't have to wait for the heaviest flow day or it'd be too late. Good luck :)

Mrs undy- those SA results are great! Do not worry, he passed with flying colours :)


----------



## Mrs.Undy

Yeah.. That was what I was asking.. Just thinking maybe my O's werent very strong. The anticipation is killing me! 

Do you think if I don't get the BFP and go back to the doc that I should just say 'Can I have an HSG to make sure my tubes are clear?" Or how would you word it ? I don't want to make it as though I am stepping on his toes.


----------



## never2late70

Mrs.Undy said:


> Yeah.. That was what I was asking.. Just thinking maybe my O's werent very strong. The anticipation is killing me!
> 
> Do you think if I don't get the BFP and go back to the doc that I should just say 'Can I have an HSG to make sure my tubes are clear?" Or how would you word it ? I don't want to make it as though I am stepping on his toes.

Absoultely out right ask for one. It's your life! They should have no problem giving you one. It's usually one of the firsts tests order in infertile couples. 

I saw my RE on March 8th (I am 41 and we had been trying for 6 months on our own) That day he did a Vag Ultrasound, labs, and labs/SA for my husband. He gave me a script for Clomid 100mg to be taken CD 3-7 and I had my HSG with him one week later. It's important to know what you're working with so you know how to proceed in baby making :)

PS..I am 16 Days Post IUI and BFN and no AF so my RE/FS just sent over an order for beta test! Wahoo! (I work at a hospital. Labs right down stairs)


----------



## Mrs.Undy

Ok. Thanks!

I had blood work done and he said it all looked good except I didn't ovulate. Not sure what all was tested.


----------



## PuppyPrincess

I can't get any of those test until August due to insurance. Would you still wait or start the clomid now and hope for the best? August seems so far away since I have been waiting 4 months already to get on the clomid.


----------



## never2late70

PuppyPrincess said:


> I can't get any of those test until August due to insurance. Would you still wait or start the clomid now and hope for the best? August seems so far away since I have been waiting 4 months already to get on the clomid.

Who put you on the Clomid? They should be monitoring you with Ultrasound to make sure the Clomid doesn't cause you to over/hyperstimulate. Also to make sure the Clomid doessn't thin your lining.


----------



## scerena

Puppyprincess- i get monitored so i was ok, I took mine before my hsg like I said in a earlier post but i wish I waited as one of my tubes were blocked but now I have two as I have since had an operation... Personally my advice is to get the tests done first OR at least be monitored on the clomid...

Babybaby2011- you are very welcome, gl :)

Mrs.undy- I would ask for the test personally as it should be standard procedure- well it is at my fertility clinc :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just thought I'd pipe in here. I agree that people should be monitored on clomid as that's how it was done for me. However clomid is prescribed by regular doctors and gyno's as well for a few months prior to people going to a fertility specialist to fix ovulation issues. Generally they are not monitored but told what to watch for for hyperstimulation and will go back every so often to check in with their docs. It's been used this way for a long time. The fertility specialists tend to have monitoring more to watch the growth and how many follies, and as to when ovulation is occurring. The cycle day 3 ultrasound is used to watch for cysts that are large as clomid can cause them to become worse. The bloodwork helps determine if hyperstimulation may be happening and if lh surge is detected. Lots of places do things very differently. Who knows what's wrong or right, but I always wanted the best to pinpoint ovulation and get preggers!
As for an HSG, for fertility treatment the SA and HSG are the two starting points to determining an infertility cause. I also took clomid pills then had my HSG as the test must be done at a certain point in your cycle. Don't remember but I think cd8 or 9?

Hope that helps as I'm just spouting off my experiences.


----------



## Mrs.Undy

Thanks for the replies. I am seeing my OB. We have been trying for 6-7months. I called him to let him know my cycles were irregular and that I was ovulating late. I really liked how he presented me with a whole fertility plan stepping ladder. He is having me do the 21 check and then he said to call either way if I get BFP or not. He said if I don't then we will move on to the next step in the ladder which I do believe was the HSG and ultrasound. I do wish he would have done it first but I guess he was just thinking the first problem is with my ovulation. And since we haven't been trying for a year yet maybe he was given a round of clomid a go. I will be sure to get the hsg next cycle if no BFP!


----------



## NMichMomma

scerena said:


> :hi: everyone :)
> Nmichmomma- :hi: gl with your cycle :) oh is going to be happy having alot of bd men eh :haha: your daughter is beautiful by the way :)
> 
> :)

Thank You!! She is my little miracle girl :)


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Hello, i took it starting on cd3-7. I am unmonitored as doc says i ovulate on my own. Just hoping that the clomid will just start the process i guess. The only bad thing i have noticed about clomid though is the rediculiousness of the :wacko: hot flashes. They drive me nuts. They come at night at school at work. And they last like 5-10 mins. Doce says its normal though. But it will be worth it when i get my :bfp: and am a momma to a healthy:baby:. Hoping we all get our :bfp: soon...


----------



## Chrismarc

HiS_BABy_GiRl said:


> Hello, i took it starting on cd3-7. I am unmonitored as doc says i ovulate on my own. Just hoping that the clomid will just start the process i guess. The only bad thing i have noticed about clomid though is the rediculiousness of the :wacko: hot flashes. They drive me nuts. They come at night at school at work. And they last like 5-10 mins. Doce says its normal though. But it will be worth it when i get my :bfp: and am a momma to a healthy:baby:. Hoping we all get our :bfp: soon...

Yeah i hate the hot flashes too, got them on my first cycle with clomid and getting them on my 2nd cycle with clomid. Nowadays it happens in the afternoon too! But if clomid is what it takes to get our BFPs then i'll endure it happily lol :dust:


----------



## scerena

NMichMomma- you are truely blessed :) how old is she? 

His_baby_girl- yes the hot flashes are horrible I too have had a lot of them this cycle too! Especially in the car and at night it wakes me up! Yes all normal and will be so worth it when we get our :bfp: :) hope the clomid give your ovaries the boost they need :)

Chrismarc- we are 1 day apart in cycles what mg and cd's dis you take your clomid?


----------



## Chrismarc

Oh Really? cool! Clomid Cycle buddy!

I took mine on day 2-6, 100mg. I don't know why my doctor prescribed 100 mg right away instead of just 50 mg cos I'm pretty regular. To think that 50 mg would be enough, maybe he wants to give a better ovulation boost. 

Hope we get it this cycle!! :winkwink:


----------



## babybaby2011

HiS_BABy_GiRl said:


> Hello, i took it starting on cd3-7. I am unmonitored as doc says i ovulate on my own. Just hoping that the clomid will just start the process i guess. The only bad thing i have noticed about clomid though is the rediculiousness of the :wacko: hot flashes. They drive me nuts. They come at night at school at work. And they last like 5-10 mins. Doce says its normal though. But it will be worth it when i get my :bfp: and am a momma to a healthy:baby:. Hoping we all get our :bfp: soon...

hi hun im not being monitored at all . just got told to look out for any out the norm signs and if it dont work go bak > i to ovulate on me own ao looks like were both same hun xx


----------



## kookycake

I am feeling SO hot on the clomid this time round, i didn't notice it too much last month on 50mg but fore sure on 100mg it's there! I have my scan on CD11 on monday to see weather or not the 100mg is going to make my ovulate, please please please please....:cry:


----------



## scerena

Kookycake- good luck with your scan I hope there are some nice size follies :)

Chrismarc- I hope that you catchy the egg this cycle :) ive heard of docs putting people on 100mg instead of 50mg, although they recommend to start on lowest dose to avoid over-stimulation, but I guess your doc has his reasons for starting you on that dose :)


----------



## never2late70

Ding Dong the witch is here! Got me on my way to work 

It's ok though. I am actually excited to start round two!

That Clomid is one tricky/cruel Biiiatch! At least now I know what to expect.

I'm going to call my RE/FS at 9 and see if he wants me to stay on the same cycle days as last time with the Clomid. We will also be doing IUI twice in this cycle so thats exciting!

Prayers and Blessings to us all!

~Angie


----------



## Mrs.Undy

Never2late sorry to hear AF Showed up. :( Hopefully next cycle will be the one. 

I also am experiencing hot flashes day and night but nothing terrible. Just mildly uncomfortable and only happens once or twice a day for a few minutes. It is definitely worth a BFP. 

This is my first cycle on 50 mg and I am only sort of being monitored with a day 21 check. I really hope it helps me O sooner and stronger. Fx crossed for all of us!


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Its horrible when the :witch: flys in. Makes us all down. But just perk up a big :happydance: because this just means you can start another round. Have you tried Clomid cd 3-7 or cd 2-6? My SIL tried clomid 50 mg 5-9, 4-8 and 3-7 with no luck, and on cd 2-6. That was what she needed. She got pregnant with triplets. Identical twin girls, and a little boy. She was considerd high risk but now has 3 beautiful babies Isabella, Alexia, and Rafael Jr.. Hope that this can help you. :hugs:


----------



## never2late70

HiS_BABy_GiRl said:


> Its horrible when the :witch: flys in. Makes us all down. But just perk up a big :happydance: because this just means you can start another round. Have you tried Clomid cd 3-7 or cd 2-6? My SIL tried clomid 50 mg 5-9, 4-8 and 3-7 with no luck, and on cd 2-6. That was what she needed. She got pregnant with triplets. Identical twin girls, and a little boy. She was considerd high risk but now has 3 beautiful babies Isabella, Alexia, and Rafael Jr.. Hope that this can help you. :hugs:

Thank you! Funny you should ask, because he is going to put me on CD2-6 this time. He says I ovulate early CD3-7 last time with "O" on CD11 :)

Fingers crossed this one does the trick!


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Yea thats what my doc told me as well that i ovulate early anyways on my own. Thats why i guess they did the CLOMID??? But i really am excited. Kepp me posted on how this new cycle works for you. Alot of :baby::dust: Hope we can work towards our :bfp:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I would moving clomid even earlier would make you o even sooner. Hmm, that's weird. Hope it works for you.


----------



## never2late70

Hopeful42nd said:


> I would moving clomid even earlier would make you o even sooner. Hmm, that's weird. Hope it works for you.

I have 25 day cycles, but the RE's nurse just called and said for me to hold on that he is gonna call me himself in a bit to discuss my options..so not sure what days I'm taking it yet this cycle :wacko:

What days did you take it on? I see your expecting :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yes thanks :) I took it days 3-7 and my cycle remained a 28-29 day cycle. I had the added help of IUI with this and my last pregnancy. I found it didn't change when I ovulated, but I had a pretty regular cycle and in my case I was mostly unexplained and had a possible polyp. My DH had small motility issues thus the IUI in addition to clomid.


----------



## never2late70

Hopeful42nd said:


> Yes thanks :) I took it days 3-7 and my cycle remained a 28-29 day cycle. I had the added help of IUI with this and my last pregnancy. I found it didn't change when I ovulated, but I had a pretty regular cycle and in my case I was mostly unexplained and had a possible polyp. My DH had small motility issues thus the IUI in addition to clomid.

What CD did you ovulate on Clomid? I just love the thrill of trying another round. Damn roller coaster :happydance:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies! Got my smiley on my digital this morning. It seems clomid has moved up my o by about a day. Last month I had my surge on cd16, this time it's cd15. I feel gassy and crampy so let's keep all toes and fingers crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## kookycake

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies! Got my smiley on my digital this morning. It seems clomid has moved up my o by about a day. Last month I had my surge on cd16, this time it's cd15. I feel gassy and crampy so let's keep all toes and fingers crossed! :thumbup:

Fingers crossed this is your month!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

never2late70 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Yes thanks :) I took it days 3-7 and my cycle remained a 28-29 day cycle. I had the added help of IUI with this and my last pregnancy. I found it didn't change when I ovulated, but I had a pretty regular cycle and in my case I was mostly unexplained and had a possible polyp. My DH had small motility issues thus the IUI in addition to clomid.
> 
> What CD did you ovulate on Clomid? I just love the thrill of trying another round. Damn roller coaster :happydance:Click to expand...

Rollercoaster it is! I would surge naturally on cd14 then o on cd15. This last pregnancy we triggered instead early as I had follies ready to go!


----------



## GalvanBaby

From FF, I am on 5DPO. I am not too sure but, all of my symptoms seem to agree so, I am taking it as so. I no longer have any pre-O symptoms. :happydance:

I have been sick for the past 2 days but, I think that is from something I ate. :cry:

I plan on testing next Tuesday which will be 11DPO. If I am too weak, I will test on Monday. We will see!!:winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I Tested a faint pos on 11dpo. Good luck!


----------



## scerena

never2late- sorry af got you, gl with your new cycle :dust:

his_baby_girl- Wow your sil was truely blessed :)

hope1409- gl :dust: my fingers and toes are crossed for you!

galavanbaby- :happydance: for o! I hope the tww goes by quickly for you and you get your :bfp:


----------



## never2late70

So RE/FS put me back on Clomid 100mg CD3-7 again. Only this time instead of a scan on CD 12 he wants to scan me on CD 8. He also told me to start DTD on CD8 and every other day until further notice :thumbup: ugh..so confusing.. :wacko: He says I OV early and he just doesnt want to miss it. Says we will be doing IUI twice this cycle. Not sure which days yet. I hope this is our month. IUI's are $600.00 a pop not to mention $120.00 for each sperm wash..:dohh: 

So alas I sit and wait for CD8 :coffee:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Scerena and Hopeful!!:hugs:
From what I remember with my daughter, I had 23 day cycles then, too. I tested 5 days before AF was due and it was a pretty bright positive. I didn't even think I was pregnant, my cousin thought she was and begged me to test with her. I did and imagine the shock when I saw that BFP!!! We were NTNP for the first time that month so, I didn't expect anything!!:dohh: I was happy but, shocked!!

I hope I get my BFP this time around, too. I have never had a cycle this crazy before!!! :growlmad:


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry about AF, never2late! Fx for you this month!

Good luck, hope1409! I had some ewcm today (CD9) so I think I'll start opks tonight. Trying to decide whether to bd every day or every other day...

My hot flashes at night have been miserable!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StayHopeful said:


> Sorry about AF, never2late! Fx for you this month!
> 
> Good luck, hope1409! I had some ewcm today (CD9) so I think I'll start opks tonight. Trying to decide whether to bd every day or every other day...
> 
> My hot flashes at night have been miserable!


good luck on cycle 2!!

also ladies, should clomid b taken same time each day?


----------



## GalvanBaby

StayHopeful said:


> Sorry about AF, never2late! Fx for you this month!
> 
> Good luck, hope1409! I had some ewcm today (CD9) so I think I'll start opks tonight. Trying to decide whether to bd every day or every other day...
> 
> My hot flashes at night have been miserable!

We have been BDing everyday for the last 9 days except last night, I was sick so, we made up for it this morning. I am exhausted!!:winkwink: I am excited that hopefully we caught the eggy!!! [-o&lt; I really don't know if I can handle another cycle of Clomid!!

Good luck on getting your BFP!!!


----------



## Stephie7

Hey all, just checking in with my update. Sorry bout AF Never2Late. I had my 1st IUI Monday morning and mine are $275 and $190 for the sperm wash. Yesterday I cramped sooo bad that it felt like I had done 1000 situps and bellyflopped in the pool. I couldn't hardly stand. Let me remind you that I have Fibromyalgia and that may have intensified the pain and I already have painful ovulations. Today I am better just still a little sore. I'm supposed to start my progesterone supplements tomorrow. Now, for my 2ww! :wacko:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Stephie7!!:dust:


----------



## Stephie7

Good Luck for you as well and hope you feel better!!!


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Hopeful- hopefully that faint positive will turn into a :bfp:...

Scerena- Yea she was and so was the entire family. Those 3 are truly a blessing.

Has anybody ever had no symptoms with ovulation from the clomid? I have a friend on here who says that since she has started clomid she cannot tell when shes ovulating w/o the opks... Just wondering. Started my bd'ing hoping this cycle is my cycle. Good luck ladies. I will have you all in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

My 1st cycle of Clomid I didn't have any symptoms when I actually o'd, I just got super sensitive nipples afterward. We'll see what happens this cycle...


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Thanks StayHopeful!

Usually when i O i get really bad pains, but thats about it!

Hoping May will give me my :bfp: followed by a :happydance:


----------



## babybaby2011

HiS_BABy_GiRl 

do u do temps too or just the clomid hun ? xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)
Havent had a chance to catch up on all of your posts but hope everyone is well 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I have my cd14 scan on friday...
On cd11 I had 2 follicles of 12mm and a few smaller, she is hoping the 12mm continue to grow- not holding my breath but wish me luck please... :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

His baby girl- I am almost 16 weeks preggers. Was just telling Gaving what day past o I tested faint pos for encouragement. Thank you though, we are very happy. :) good luck to you.


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Hopeful- OOOOOOO i didnt read the post before my bad lol! WEll it looks like you got your :bfp: already thats funny!

Scerena! I have faith those follicles will be where they need to be this week. Hopefully they are! Just keep praying for it and 1 day the prayer will be answered!

BabyBaby- Yes mam i do! I used to do opks but realized i was Oing every month so i stopped. But i do chart my temps and look out for an increase in CM. I also take one a day prenatal vitamins. The actual multi vitamin and the DHA one that is seperate. The doc says that this does not help in fertility persay but will hopfully ensure a happy healthy :baby: when i do get my :bfp:


----------



## scerena

Thanks his_baby_girl I will update tomorrow and let you know how I get on at the scan... Really hope I can eventully have some luck... :)


----------



## MrsOjo

Good luck at your scan scerena, keep us posted


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Ok scerena, i know allwill go well!!! heres a :happydance: to your and your dh!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

well how excited am i, JUST GOT MY CLOMID!! 
ive been anovulatory since ending bcp so heres hoping i can make an egg!!!
50mg day 5-9 (although technically its day 100andsomething since my last af which was really a withdrawal bleed from pill) my fs said whatever day i start taking clomid shall just be called cd5! and bd from12-18 every 2nd night. not being monitored til a 21 day progesterone test... which will be a sunday so day 22 really, then apparently takes 3-4 days til i can call fs and get results as to wether it worked so that makes it day 26 (he isnt open thursdays which will be cd25)... so by that time i could do a frer anyway. wondering wether ill do that or wait for fs to say clomid worked..

im so excited ive never had a tww....!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

also pcos + clomid.... dpnt think ill bother with opks???


----------



## never2late70

hopefulfor1st said:


> well how excited am i, JUST GOT MY CLOMID!!
> ive been anovulatory since ending bcp so heres hoping i can make an egg!!!
> 50mg day 5-9 (although technically its day 100andsomething since my last af which was really a withdrawal bleed from pill) my fs said whatever day i start taking clomid shall just be called cd5! and bd from12-18 every 2nd night. not being monitored til a 21 day progesterone test... which will be a sunday so day 22 really, then apparently takes 3-4 days til i can call fs and get results as to wether it worked so that makes it day 26 (he isnt open thursdays which will be cd25)... so by that time i could do a frer anyway. wondering wether ill do that or wait for fs to say clomid worked..
> 
> im so excited ive never had a tww....!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck love!:happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

how soon did everyone feel the clomid working / side effects after taking it? i took my first pill about 5 hours ago and have a dull ache, almost like a stitch in the space between my belly button and my hip bone on my right side (the side with th highest cyst count and was bigger than left at u/sound).... but i think perhaps im looking for symptoms so hard i start feeling them..


----------



## babybaby2011

hi all . hope all is ok. im starting clomid today so i thought id take tablet before bed and pray i dont get side afects amd very nervous as not being monitored but hope all goes well . xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

babybaby2011 said:


> hi all . hope all is ok. im starting clomid today so i thought id take tablet before bed and pray i dont get side afects amd very nervous as not being monitored but hope all goes well . xxx

i took my first one today too:thumbup:


----------



## babybaby2011

hopefulfor1st said:


> babybaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> hi all . hope all is ok. im starting clomid today so i thought id take tablet before bed and pray i dont get side afects amd very nervous as not being monitored but hope all goes well . xxx
> 
> i took my first one today too:thumbup:Click to expand...

great we can share updates if u want hun. xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

my doc called it cd5 though.
seems late compared to what everyone else is doing it but hes a really good fs!
are u gonna use opks?


----------



## babybaby2011

hopefulfor1st said:


> my doc called it cd5 though.
> seems late compared to what everyone else is doing it but hes a really good fs!
> are u gonna use opks?

yeah ill use opks and im using sftcups too .


----------



## hopefulfor1st

im worried if i use opks ill miss my surge as i no they dont work in morn, and i work all day. i dont wanna miss it n not put 100% into my bding cos im disheartened lol


----------



## babybaby2011

hopefulfor1st said:


> im worried if i use opks ill miss my surge as i no they dont work in morn, and i work all day. i dont wanna miss it n not put 100% into my bding cos im disheartened lol

could u do okp at work xx or have sex every other day to make sure u cover it all times x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

im just gonna do it at least every 2nd day!
dont really wanna b doing opks in shopping centre toilet stalls lol
plus theyre not very reliable with pcos


----------



## babybaby2011

hopefulfor1st said:


> im just gonna do it at least every 2nd day!
> dont really wanna b doing opks in shopping centre toilet stalls lol
> plus theyre not very reliable with pcos

yeah i heard that hun. every 2nd day will cover it xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

yeah i hope so! i hear if u have good cm u only need that often as it lives in the cm til o day... i worry cos ive never had great cm.... but maybe thats cos ive never o/ed?


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies
Well, I had my cd14 scan today :) I had a nice 18mm follicle that she said will be ready to go within the next couple of days, downside was my lining- 3.4mm :( she said don't be disheartened as those embryos can be agressive and snuggles in as she scanned a pregnant lady whos lining was 2mm the other day so she said keep trying every other day as it can happen...
She has a meeting at lunch and is going to put my case forward at lunch time and then phone me, next cycle will either be-
Injectables or...
clomid with estrogen...
As clomid isnt doing my lining any good...
Anyhow I should o over the next few days she said dont loose hope as it can happen like th lady she scanned the other day so I am still happy and happy my follies are growing to a nice size in cd14 my body is working :)*
Excited to know my plan next cycle I will update you all later when I have spoke to the nurse :)

Thanks for the gl ladies :)

Babybaby2011 and Hopeful41st- hope your first clomid pill was ok and that you had no side effects :) :dust: :dust: gl ladies :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

i havent really noticed anything except it kinda feels like a stitch between my right hip and bellybutton (hopefully im growing something other than cysts) its been 8 hours since my 1st tab... would i b feeling the side effects by now if i had them?

good luck to you for some good news too!


----------



## scerena

I dont really get side effects until after a few days but everyones different and hopefully the stitch is them follies growing :dust:


----------



## babybaby2011

i wont know if my lining gets thin as im not being monitored is that a problem ? x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

im not being monitored either hun... my doc says theyll do that after a few failed rounds to find out why


----------



## babybaby2011

hopefulfor1st said:


> im not being monitored either hun... my doc says theyll do that after a few failed rounds to find out why

glad it not just me .. just hope the lining dont thin as i wont know xx


----------



## scerena

Clomid can thin lining in many women in others it doesnt, I wouldnt know if its a problem, I guess the only way to tell is through a scan- will your fs/gp try one scan for you just to check as blood tests will not confirm that they just confirm wether you ovulate...
But like the nurse said- she scanned a lady with an either thinner lining than mine and she was pregnant- like she said- it can happen so dont worry too much about it :hugs:


----------



## babybaby2011

scerena said:


> Clomid can thin lining in many women in others it doesnt, I wouldnt know if its a problem, I guess the only way to tell is through a scan- will your fs/gp try one scan for you just to check as blood tests will not confirm that they just confirm wether you ovulate...
> But like the nurse said- she scanned a lady with an either thinner lining than mine and she was pregnant- like she said- it can happen so dont worry too much about it :hugs:

ok ty hun. fs said go bak if clomid dont work . didnt really say much else x


----------



## scerena

Things will be ok, if you go back not pregnant he will prob do some test or try you on something else x


----------



## babybaby2011

scerena said:


> Things will be ok, if you go back not pregnant he will prob do some test or try you on something else x

Ty hun xx


----------



## scerena

Fertility people phoned if not pregnant this cycle I can do injectables next cycle :) but prob have to wait till after hols as they will need to be doing scans etc still :happydance: she also said if I get pregnant this cycle to phone up and let her know... Finally happy with my plan (just my hols are in the way of starting next cycle :( going 21st may- 4th june) so have to prob have one natural cycle) I have to see my fs 8th may :dance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

heres hoping theyre not needed!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

im on cd5 of first round of clomid and took my 1st pill today... 
anyone on the same schedule as me??
all my clomid buds seem to be around the 2ww!!


----------



## kookycake

hopefulfor1st said:


> im on cd5 of first round of clomid and took my 1st pill today...
> anyone on the same schedule as me??
> all my clomid buds seem to be around the 2ww!!


I'm on my second round of Clomid on CD8 today if that's any good? :)


----------



## kookycake

My lining didn't seem to be affected by Clomid yet, was 1cm last month, will find out on tuesday what it is this cycle, fingers crossed there are some follies there this time!


----------



## scerena

Kookycake gl at your scan glad you have a nice lining hope theres some lovely big follies :dance:

Hopeful41st- I am cd14 so a bit ahead of you hun but still up for being cycle buddies :) :dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

yay!
i took my first clomid on day 5...so im thinking (if it works xx) ill ov late??


----------



## scerena

I am not sure hun :shrugg: they say 5-10days past last pill so gl :) :dust: did you take 50mg?? X


----------



## hopefulfor1st

yup 50.
just thinking most people take it on earlier days.
so realistically it could be up to cd20 that i ov... doesnt that make LP too short?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

but i guess theres a good chance cycle could go past 28 days hey


----------



## scerena

I have ovulated on cd20 before hun on clomid I think that cycle my lp was 13/14? So dont worry you may even ovulate earlier or then so do not worry... 
I have had real bad hot flashes this cycle... Especially at night!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

so af came day 33/34???

and speaking of night..... its almost 1am.... i start work at 830am...i should go to bed lol lol:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## babybaby2011

any one want to be my buddy pleasexx


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while.

Went for a check up scan today and saw a different nurse who was a little concerned aout the thickness of my womb lining. She ran the scans past the consultant and they have said that if we don't get a BFP this month then they want me to start taking oestrogen aswell. They also want me to start taking Metformin again which I am a little reluctant to do a s it made me feel really weird last time I took it but if it helps I'll have to do it.

Has anyone got experience of taking these things with Clomid aswell? I'm not sure how the Metformin will help as the nurse said it will regulate my cycles but the clomid has done that alreay. Am I missing something?

I'm on my 4th round of Clomid now and they said they would want me to do another 4 rounds with the Oestrogen aswell.

Any advice welcome!

We've booked alovely B&B this weekend so hoping for some luck!

Good luck to everyone else!

C
xx


----------



## scerena

Ill be your buddy babybaby2011 :) you and hopeful41st are similar cd's arent you???

Coastdreams- hey, I dont have experience with estrogen and clomid but the nurse was going to give me that next cycle to thicken my lining if I dont get my :bfp: but they decided to just go onto injectables which will be better for my lining etc :)
Gl hun :dust: hopefully you get your :bfp: and dont need a next round :dust:


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks Scerena xx


----------



## never2late70

hopefulfor1st said:


> yup 50.
> just thinking most people take it on earlier days.
> so realistically it could be up to cd20 that i ov... doesnt that make LP too short?

Hi:
My cycle is usually 27-28 days and I am on Clomid 100mg CD3-7 I "O'd" last cycle on CD11-CD13. I am monitered by labs and Vag Ultrasounds on my Clomid and also get Ovridel injections. Thank goodness or I'd never know which day was which to do what:wacko:

Best of luck to you and us all!

~Angie


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Scerena I am soooooooo EXCITED:happydance: that your folliceles were large! I told you they would be! Hopefully this is your month!

I feel like i Od already ladies, but doc said i shouldnt have Od until like cd 18! Oh well, i been bding since i finished my clomid as i didnt want to miss the egg.


----------



## babybaby2011

hopefulfor1st said:


> yay!
> i took my first clomid on day 5...so im thinking (if it works xx) ill ov late??




scerena said:


> Ill be your buddy babybaby2011 :) you and hopeful41st are similar cd's arent you???
> 
> Coastdreams- hey, I dont have experience with estrogen and clomid but the nurse was going to give me that next cycle to thicken my lining if I dont get my :bfp: but they decided to just go onto injectables which will be better for my lining etc :)
> Gl hun :dust: hopefully you get your :bfp: and dont need a next round :dust:

Cool thank you hun xx


----------



## babybaby2011

HiS_BABy_GiRl said:


> Scerena I am soooooooo EXCITED:happydance: that your folliceles were large! I told you they would be! Hopefully this is your month!
> 
> I feel like i Od already ladies, but doc said i shouldnt have Od until like cd 18! Oh well, i been bding since i finished my clomid as i didnt want to miss the egg.

How you felt taking clomid hun ? X


----------



## scerena

Thanks his_baby_girl :) so happy they grew :happydance: if I dont get my bfp then onto injectables which I am REALLY excited about so I can finally be done and dusted with clomid... 
Yay for ovulating already :happydance: sounds like you done enough bd'ing also :dust: :dust: what cd are you on?


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm on CD11 and waiting to o, so I guess that's kinda close to you ladies...

Anyone else had sore bbs before o on Clomid? I usually only have them after o.


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> I'm on CD11 and waiting to o, so I guess that's kinda close to you ladies...
> 
> Anyone else had sore bbs before o on Clomid? I usually only have them after o.

Last cycle my bbs were crazy sore after ovulation but this round so far I got nothing. I've read girls saying some months are different so I'm trying no to read too much into it. I had my o twinges and cramps today but they were nothing as bad as the first round. Maybe my body accepted it as normal and I can finally get that bfp?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

day 2 of clomid done! 
hoping it will do something soon!
i dont know if this is clomid related, but last night in my sleep i was making weird noises! like whimpering, i was very vaguely conscious when i heard my husband sit up and look around the bedroom and settle back into bed!
this has never happened b4! this morning he tells me the dog was in the bedroom crying last night and i said "erm, that was me" lol
also been super agitated today....by everything! hubby is scared to move lol

babybaby2011... how r u taking it?


----------



## babylove1975

hopefulfor1st said:


> day 2 of clomid done!
> hoping it will do something soon!
> i dont know if this is clomid related, but last night in my sleep i was making weird noises! like whimpering, i was very vaguely conscious when i heard my husband sit up and look around the bedroom and settle back into bed!
> this has never happened b4! this morning he tells me the dog was in the bedroom crying last night and i said "erm, that was me" lol
> also been super agitated today....by everything! hubby is scared to move lol
> 
> babybaby2011... how r u taking it?

hi hun . im babybaby2011 had to do new account as other one deactivated cos my sister got one here but she dont come here now only i do . so i hope they let me keep this one now . i tool 1st tablet late last nite and so far so good lol. how u feeling hun ? x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi everyone :hi:
I'm starting clomid today! I'll be taking my first dose in a little bit.
Really hoping I don't get bad side effects!

GL to everyone and h&h 9 mo to those who have gotten their bfp!!
:)


----------



## babylove1975

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> I'm starting clomid today! I'll be taking my first dose in a little bit.
> Really hoping I don't get bad side effects!
> 
> GL to everyone and h&h 9 mo to those who have gotten their bfp!!
> :)

hi hun i started mine yesterday very nervous still .hope dont get affects either . we can share wat goes on xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

o ther than the sleep talking, just queasy when i woke up this morn!
and quite emotional and grumpy!
tablet 3 in morn


----------



## babylove1975

hopefulfor1st said:


> o ther than the sleep talking, just queasy when i woke up this morn!
> and quite emotional and grumpy!
> tablet 3 in morn

ive been grumpy but put it down to on af still and i took tablet so late last nite lol. x


----------



## Tallmom2b

I figured I'd take it during the day so I can stay busy and hopefully not focus on it too much. I didn't want it to mess with my sleep. I'm just hoping for no headaches. Fx we all make it through with minimal side effects! Fx! :)


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- you found my clomid thread :happydance: how are you??? I too take mine during the day with breakfast I had more side effects taking it at night :shrugg: everyone is different though I suppose :)

Hopeful41st- The lovely clomid mood swings haha! My poor oh got it this cycle poor man :haha: Hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## babylove1975

Tallmom2b said:


> I figured I'd take it during the day so I can stay busy and hopefully not focus on it too much. I didn't want it to mess with my sleep. I'm just hoping for no headaches. Fx we all make it through with minimal side effects! Fx! :)

im praying no side afects lol. x


----------



## babylove1975

scerena said:


> Tallmom- you found my clomid thread :happydance: how are you??? I too take mine during the day with breakfast I had more side effects taking it at nugt :shrugg: everyone is different though I suppose :)
> 
> Hopeful41st- The lovely clomid mood swings haha! My poor oh got it this cycle poor man :haha: Hope you feel better soon :)

if i take it at night and decide day will be better can i just take in day instead of nite? xx


----------



## scerena

babaylove- I shouldnt think it would matter? I usually take my dose at the same time each day so not too sure? I do that to be on the safe side, but I guess it wouldnt hurt, personally I would try it different on the next cycle (if you need a next cycle, hopefully not) choice is yours :)

Hoping I get a positive opk today (hope I didnt miss my surge yesterday as I forgot to opk) but we are bd'ing every other day and I am temping :)
The nurse said I should ovulate any day so hoping I catch the egg :happydance:


----------



## babylove1975

scerena said:


> babaylove- I shouldnt think it would matter? I usually take my dose at the same time each day so not too sure? I do that to be on the safe side, but I guess it wouldnt hurt, personally I would try it different on the next cycle (if you need a next cycle, hopefully not) choice is yours :)
> 
> Hoping I get a positive opk today (hope I didnt miss my surge yesterday as I forgot to opk) but we are bd'ing every other day and I am temping :)
> The nurse said I should ovulate any day so hoping I catch the egg :happydance:

good luck hun xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi scerena! :hugs: I'm good, need to get lots of stuff done this weekend to get ready for San Fran :) I hope you O soon, fx! Beddin everyother day is great! And if you catch that surge DTD everyday if you can until your temp rises. I've got a good feeling about this cycle for you:)


----------



## scerena

babylove-gl too you too hun :)
If I dont get my :bfp: I will be doing injectables instead which I am kind of nervous but excited about :)
Are you being monitored this cycle?


----------



## scerena

tallmom- Oh yes your off to san fran :happydance: going to miss you :( when will you be back??? Will you still come online??
Thanks hun I hope so and yes the nurse wants everyday bd'ing no more and no less... might sly in an extra bd though :haha: hopefully we will catch the egg :) fx'd! Lets hope o holds off for you until you are back from san fran :)


----------



## babylove1975

scerena said:


> babylove-gl too you too hun :)
> If I dont get my :bfp: I will be doing injectables instead which I am kind of nervous but excited about :)
> Are you being monitored this cycle?

no hun not being monitored at all . think thats why im so scared . xx


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD11 and waiting to o, so I guess that's kinda close to you ladies...
> 
> Anyone else had sore bbs before o on Clomid? I usually only have them after o.
> 
> Last cycle my bbs were crazy sore after ovulation but this round so far I got nothing. I've read girls saying some months are different so I'm trying no to read too much into it. I had my o twinges and cramps today but they were nothing as bad as the first round. Maybe my body accepted it as normal and I can finally get that bfp?Click to expand...

Last month and this month have definitely been different for me! I was nowhere near this moody and depressed last cycle. Fx that means its working!

So have you o'd yet? I'm on CD12 and still no positive opks. I didn't o until CD19 last cycle though so its still early.


----------



## mandy121

I'm now using my sisters account as they deactivated my two now . I've messaged them bout it as It not right . I'm babybaby2011 but on sis account as she don't use it no more . 
When do I start testing for ovulation


----------



## scerena

I start from cd10 hun :)


----------



## mandy121

scerena said:


> I start from cd10 hun :)


Thank you hun. Just hope my account will be sorted as don't want to keep using this one as It not my own x


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

BabyBaby- when did u O? Thats how you tell when to test, usually 1 to 2 weeks after O you may get a :bfp:! Hopefully. My fingers are crossed for you. When ii took my clomid i had intense hot flashes. Like really intense. They lasted like 10-12 mins. It was horrible. Happened in the am, pm, at school, work home, while sleeping i hated it. But it will be worth it when i get my :bfp:!

Scerena- have you got Af? Or still going for a 2ww?


----------



## mandy121

HiS_BABy_GiRl said:


> BabyBaby- when did u O?I Thats how you tell when to test, usually 1 to 2 weeks after O you may get a :bfp:! Hopefully. My fingers are crossed for you. When ii took my clomid i had intense hot flashes. Like really intense. They lasted like 10-12 mins. It was horrible. Happened in the am, pm, at school, work home, while sleeping i hated it. But it will be worth it when i get my :bfp:!
> 
> Scerena- have you got Af? Or still going for a 2ww?

Roughly between day 13 and 16 hun xx


----------



## scerena

his_baby_girl- not in the tww wait just yet will be within the next couple of days apparently according to the nurse... I have had major hot flashes too this cycle :( but will be so worth it! What cd are you?

mandy121 (babybaby2011)- how come your account isn't working???

Well CONFUSED.COM! Done 2 opk's today, with the same pee- one was a superdrug one and one was a ic opk...
Anyhow, superdrug is CERTAINLY positive as test line darker than control line, the ic isnt- after they dried the ic looks kind of dark... 
I wonder if I would have had a positive yesterday (forgot to test) or wether the superdrug opk is more sensitive???
What do you think of my pics?
1st pic- within 5 mins
2nd pic- within 10mins
Had a strong positive on ic ones last time... 1st month using superdrug ones, so confused lol! Well I know I should o over the weekend anyway so going to kp bd'ing :)
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mandy121

scerena said:


> his_baby_girl- not in the tww wait just yet will be within the next couple of days apparently according to the nurse... I have had major hot flashes too this cycle :( but will be so worth it! What cd are you?
> 
> mandy121 (babybaby2011)- how come your account isn't working???
> 
> Well CONFUSED.COM! Done 2 opk's today, with the same pee- one was a superdrug one and one was a ic opk...
> Anyhow, superdrug is CERTAINLY positive as test line darker than control line, the ic isnt- after they dried the ic looks kind of dark...
> I wonder if I would have had a positive yesterday (forgot to test) or wether the superdrug opk is more sensitive???
> What do you think of my pics?
> 1st pic- within 5 mins
> 2nd pic- within 10mins
> Had a strong positive on ic ones last time... 1st month using superdrug ones, so confused lol! Well I know I should o over the weekend anyway so going to kp bd'ing :)



Your test looks positive to me hun. And this is me sisters account and I opened my own and had it for wile and then today they deactivated it saying it cos only allowed one account so I've emailed them and sent messages to admin to try to sort it as I don't want to use this account as it my sisters but she don't use it now . And I really need to come on here for advice and help and support . XX


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun :) Hopefully admin activate your account soon for you :)


----------



## mandy121

scerena said:


> Thanks hun :) Hopefully admin activate your account soon for you :)

hope so and ty xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

scerena!!!!
any sign of a line and ill be in that bedroom!!!

i dont think ill opk.
im at work all day so can only test at night.. and i dont wanna miss my LH surge, then get depressed and assume it hasnt worked and lose positivity and slacken on the BDing, vitamins etc, then maybe i would have oved late since my clomid is cd5-9. if this makes sense lol. id rather just assume it works, and if i find out it didnt work after my cd21 progesterone bloods...ill be close to a new cycle anyway...so no time to be sad!:happydance:


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Scerena- I am cd 13. I think i Od not sure but doc says probibly yeas as i took clomid cd3-7. I dont use opks because i know i ovulate. I took them prior to clomid for 7 months and ovulated every month. Got my surge between days 12-18. I know a big wondow. BUt i did O always. ANd im not being monitored either. Just Doc says go in if i have ex abd pain or diahrrhea. GROSS! lol. I had MAJOR hot flashes as well. They were horrid!

Babybaby- ANd what cycle day are you now?

How every bodies day? I had work, was in the ER today soo SUPER DEE DUPER busy today! Sooooo tired:coffee:! I wanna just sleeo but now am having a get together to watch the fight then lots and lots of sleep:sleep:!!!!

:dust: To ALL the ladies in the post and the stalkers lol!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

hey guys, im on cd8 (3rd day of clomid) 
and ive found quite an increase in my cm since the day i took the 1st pill!
all you ladies that said clomid dried you up... was it while you were taking the pills? or around o time?


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

I got dried up after i took clomid. The next 2 days. But that was it. Then now and the last few days i feel like a water spiket down there. I used 2 panty liners today! But doc says thats a good thing.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had a little less CM around O but, it didn't dry me up.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

im just hoping this is a sign its working for me!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

if im taking clomid days 5-9, when am i likely to ov??


----------



## StayHopeful

I wasn't dried out my first cycle but I am this time!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StayHopeful said:


> I wasn't dried out my first cycle but I am this time!

and u did ov on your first round didnt you hun?


----------



## StayHopeful

I did, it was on CD19 or 20. I took Clomid CD3-7.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ive heard of people oving 3 days after last pill, 
im on cd8 and making sure we BD regularly now incase that happens!

im not using opks....the pcos has turned me off them.... i was constantly checking for o and never getting a clear result! plus ive heard clomid can mess with them.


----------



## scerena

Hopeful- yes we dtd last night as the superdrug was definatly positive :) good thinking hun :) I usually get my positives in the evening/late afternoon, but gl I hope it works for you :) Just bd every other day then you will be covered for when you do o :)

His_baby_girl- If you ovulate already you should o on clomid and hopefully stronger which is a good thing :)


----------



## kookycake

Yeah, no hose pipe bans where I am if you get what I mean, quite the opposite actually, I'm off to take the first OPK of this cycle.

Eek.

I'm so so hoping I get good news from my scan on Tuesday, last round I had a dream I went in for my clomid scan and they told me I was pregnant! with 10 babies! Was such a freaky dream...


----------



## MamfaJane

StayHopeful said:


> I wasn't dried out my first cycle but I am this time!

@Stay Hopeful - I was dry with my first round, this month I drank 250ml of Ruby Grapefruit juice every morning from CD1 - Ovulation. It worked wonders! Give it a go next round (if you have a next round) You'll have tonnes of EWCM


----------



## StayHopeful

MamfaJane said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't dried out my first cycle but I am this time!
> 
> @Stay Hopeful - I was dry with my first round, this month I drank 250ml of Ruby Grapefruit juice every morning from CD1 - Ovulation. It worked wonders! Give it a go next round (if you have a next round) You'll have tonnes of EWCMClick to expand...

Thanks, I'll definitely give that a try. Right now we're using preseed. Fx I won't need a next cycle!


----------



## scerena

Kookycake- Gl at your scan on tues :)

My opk is still positive today- :happydance: dont know wether to bd tonight, or do every other day like the nurse recommended (which I think I should probably do)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, does Clomid cause pregnancy symptoms like, nausea and increased appetite?

I am 9DPO and have been having nausea off and on for the past 4 or 5 days and the past 2 days, I seem to be starving all the time and when I eat, I can only eat a little, it starts making me sick so, I have to stop. I don't want to get my hopes up to be let down but, I am starting to wonder.

:flower:


----------



## Hope1409

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies, does Clomid cause pregnancy symptoms like, nausea and increased appetite?
> 
> I am 9DPO and have been having nausea off and on for the past 4 or 5 days and the past 2 days, I seem to be starving all the time and when I eat, I can only eat a little, it starts making me sick so, I have to stop. I don't want to get my hopes up to be let down but, I am starting to wonder.
> 
> :flower:

You would be surprised how closely clomid mimics pregnancy symptoms. I swore up and down last month that i was pregnant, i was nauseous in the mornings, i couldn't look at certain foods and then at times i would eat for 5 people, lol. Try not to read into the signs because you can totally play mind games on yourself and then when the nasty af arrives, its that much harder to deal with. 

This time around (2nd clomid cycle) i am having no symptoms at all. no sore bbs, no dryness, nothing. i am 3dpo today so we will see what the days ahead bring. GL!!!:thumbup:


----------



## StayHopeful

I definitely had a lot of pregnancy-like symptoms last cycle too and I was pretty gutted when AF showed. I hate that about Clomid!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MamfaJane said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't dried out my first cycle but I am this time!
> 
> @Stay Hopeful - I was dry with my first round, this month I drank 250ml of Ruby Grapefruit juice every morning from CD1 - Ovulation. It worked wonders! Give it a go next round (if you have a next round) You'll have tonnes of EWCMClick to expand...

im actually having that with brekky right now lol. i heard it helps with ovulation.
it doesnt taste as bad as i expected too!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies, does Clomid cause pregnancy symptoms like, nausea and increased appetite?
> 
> I am 9DPO and have been having nausea off and on for the past 4 or 5 days and the past 2 days, I seem to be starving all the time and when I eat, I can only eat a little, it starts making me sick so, I have to stop. I don't want to get my hopes up to be let down but, I am starting to wonder.
> 
> :flower:


ive been having nausea in morning too, i told my hubby and he got over excited i may be pregnant lol. im like no, they dont work that fast


----------



## hopefulfor1st

and also i keep going out and buying heaps of junkfood, getting it home then not wanting it lol:haha:


----------



## NomDePlume

Hello:
I am now pregnant with my first (6 weeks and some change) with the help of Clomid. I had sporadic, long cycles (31, 35, 45, etc) and ovarian cysts. I was never diagnosed with PCOS, but blood sugar problems run on both sides of my family, so I "self diagnosed." After trying for three cycles (I know, not a super long time), I decided to talk with my doctor since I already knew that cysts and irregular cycles were not a good sign. He started me on 50mg days 5-9 with instructions to "engage" every other day on days 10-21. My husband works 24 on, 48 off, so we went with 2 out of 3 days. A blood test on Day 22 showed low progesterone levels indicating that I likely did not ovulate. We decided to increase to 100 mg clomid. A quantitative HCG on Day 29 came back negative, so I started 10 days on provera to induce a new cycle and start over. We were preparing to go on a cruise around day 48, so I randomly (without hope) took a HPT just for "shoots and giggles" on day 45, and it was POSITIVE. The blood test was at 1300, and then we went out of town for a week. Later, my ultrasound showed right at 6 weeks with a heartbeat. This just goes to show that we can have faith in clomid causing ovulation, but maybe OVERovulation, almost like a second fertile window before a menstrual period. Just keep this in mind because I haven't read about anything like this on a forum before. My doctor also put me on prometrium (change from provera) to increase progesterone since it's usually low in women who conceive using fertility drugs. He also told me to take 1 baby aspirin (NO regular aspirin) per day to help with circulation. Let's pray for each other (8wk ultrasound on May 2). Other tips from my doctor: Take mucinex an hour before TTC to break down cervical mucus. Hips elevated for 20 minutes. Husband takes Vitamin E and C supplements to increase sperm count. TTC often, not just on that one day the pee stick says you're ovulating. My doctor says those are a waste of money. I also started this eating plan since PCOS is related to spikes in blood sugar and insulin resistance. Book: Insulin Resistance Diet


----------



## ttcreed

Thought I would send a quick update for everyone, we are currently 18 weeks and 4 days?? We will be finding you on April 30th what we are having and are so excited. I have been getting a lot of back pain lately, but i think it might be the start of round ligament pain or my kidneys giving me issues (could also be my uterus getting bigger) my hubby doesnt understand hormones or pregnancy, need to order him a book lol Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## jme84

Hey girls! I am on my second month of no clomid after five months of high doses of clomid. I think I may have gotten my BFP. There is a second line but it is really lite. I don't think it will be real unless line gets darker. Can't wait until morning when I can test again. Crazy thing is if this is a BFP we did it all on our own no medications.


----------



## StayHopeful

Fx for you, jme!


----------



## jme84

Thanks I hope I can sleep tonight. I am trying to decide if I should tell dh or wait until morning and see what the test does don't want to get his hopes up.


----------



## carty.1978

Morning,
I started on 50mg of Clomid last month with no success, have increased to 100mg this month and am assuming it is working given the side effects I have experienced ie painful ovulation, bloating, weight gain ... wonderful being female isn&#8217;t it! Me and Hubby been ttc for 2 1/2 years now without success, had all the tests done which have come back fine thankfully. As you all know it so frustrating and heart breaking when it doesn&#8217;t happen each month, doesn&#8217;t help when sister in law gets caught first month of trying, they are 10 years younger than us so that probably helps LOL ... on saying that I am over the moon for them though. Anyway, I just wanted to say reading all the success stories of Clomid babies has made me feel more positive for us so thank you for sharing the stories, and hopefully we&#8217;ll be one of those success stories soon enough ... twins would be nice as well, we want two but at nearly 34 I don&#8217;t want it taking years to get pregnant with a second
x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Also ladies, on the grapefruit juice topic, ive felt gross all day! i usually have morning tea at work but from the minute i had that juice at brekky i felt so heavy n gassy, burping n hiccups all day, skipped morning tea cos felt so full n heavy n struggled to get lunch in! still feeling blergh... everytime i think about the yucky feeling in my tummy i can taste that juice again!:nope::shrug:


----------



## StayHopeful

My bbt dipped this morning (CD14), could that mean o is on its way? My OPK was negative but I have PCOS and I know that can mess with them.


----------



## Butterfly22

StayHopeful said:


> My bbt dipped this morning (CD14), could that mean o is on its way? My OPK was negative but I have PCOS and I know that can mess with them.

Could be - I would def bd anyway just in case!! Good luck!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

does bbt charting work with pcos??
i thought it didnt.

im not monitoring im just dtd every 2nd day(or occasionally more) from cd8-20, trying to pinpoint o with pcos is way too stressful for me


----------



## Butterfly22

Hi ladies!

I am on day 4 of clomid 100mg (last cycle with 100mg we didn't catch the little eggy. Even though we bd'd on all the right days... :cry:).

Today I am having EWCM. I saw this last cycle around the same time too. Last cycle was EWCM then just wet for about a day or two then EWCM again and alot of it. I doubt I am ovulating this early but has anyone ever had this while on clomid? I am thinking that maybe 100mg clomid dose is not enough for me and my body just isn't even reacting to it?? Not sure - my mind goes all crazy when I'm waiting to ovulate. Overthink everything! :haha: I'm gonna bd tonight just in case.


----------



## scerena

Hopefulfor1st- I have pcos and taking my temp works really well for me it will only onfirm when you ovukate not tell you when you will o so worth a try?

Stayhopeful- gl :dust:

Butterfly & carty- :hi: welcome to the thread, I hope you get your bfp's soon ladies :)

Only had a chance to read the last page so sorry if I have missed anyone and :hi: if I have :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Butterfly22 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am on day 4 of clomid 100mg (last cycle with 100mg we didn't catch the little eggy. Even though we bd'd on all the right days... :cry:).
> 
> Today I am having EWCM. I saw this last cycle around the same time too. Last cycle was EWCM then just wet for about a day or two then EWCM again and alot of it. I doubt I am ovulating this early but has anyone ever had this while on clomid? I am thinking that maybe 100mg clomid dose is not enough for me and my body just isn't even reacting to it?? Not sure - my mind goes all crazy when I'm waiting to ovulate. Overthink everything! :haha: I'm gonna bd tonight just in case.

im on day 4 too hun, its my first round. fx the 50 works... otherwise ill b devo ive wasted cycle plus provera time


----------



## hopefulfor1st

also ive had a few ladies on other threads im on say the same thing about the ewcm and query wether they ov 2x, and theyve been told they were successful clomid rounds so i think your fine


----------



## ckylesworld

I just go prescribed clomid 100mg after 2 cycles of 50mg both of which I o'ed on. Has anyone else done this? O on 50 but bfn so went on to 100? This is my last round with obgyn then to the RE if this cycle dosent work.


----------



## jme84

hopefulfor1st said:


> does bbt charting work with pcos??
> i thought it didnt.
> 
> im not monitoring im just dtd every 2nd day(or occasionally more) from cd8-20, trying to pinpoint o with pcos is way too stressful for me

 My cousins pcos specialist told her not to chart bbt with pcos can be more confusing. My fs thinks I have pcos thought I have not had the tests done for it yet. Said if you are o ing regularly you should still be able to bbt and get good results. Who know with this ttc stuff everyone and every doctor seems to have a different answer. I personally love charting I don't always get positive opks so I would be really lost with out it.


----------



## TTCBean

Hey ladies.. new to this thread. I am being prescribed Clomid for my upcoming cycle. I got to choose between Femara and Clomid. I've done more reading about Clomid so I picked it. Now I am scared about twins, I don't mind the idea of twins, and I could handle it I am sure, but the thought of one of them being sick or going into preterm labour scares me and makes me sad... should I request Femara instead? I'd love some insight...


----------



## ckylesworld

Seriously! Why does it seem like I am INVISIBLE on this thread?? No one hardly ever responds to me or my questions for some reason. :cry:


----------



## jenniferlawe

I am sorry you are feeling that way. I have felt the same with se of my questions. I know unless you check on a regular basis something's get missed. I did go back to look for your last question. Maybe they moved you to 100 mg to make sure yours eggs are mature enough good luck. I Am starting 100 mg my next cycle.


----------



## mdexter11

Hi Im currently taking metformine provera and in a week clomid. i want to know if anyone has any. success with clomid.


----------



## ckylesworld

Thanks so much. I hate feeling alone. I have my DH but he dosent want to know or understand all of the woman stuff :haha:

I am mostly confused whether to take it 5-9 (like ob ordered) or 3-7. I have taken 2 previous cycles of clomid 50mg 4-8 and 5-9 and BFN. I am affraid if I dont get BFP this cycle who knows when it will be. May not see fertility specialist, lots of $$$


----------



## mdexter11

That's what my Dr started me was 100mg of clomid.


----------



## kookycake

ckylesworld said:


> Thanks so much. I hate feeling alone. I have my DH but he dosent want to know or understand all of the woman stuff :haha:
> 
> I am mostly confused whether to take it 5-9 (like ob ordered) or 3-7. I have taken 2 previous cycles of clomid 50mg 4-8 and 5-9 and BFN. I am affraid if I dont get BFP this cycle who knows when it will be. May not see fertility specialist, lots of $$$

Sorry you feel that way lovely I know I miss posts at times. Fingers crossed for you this cycle!


----------



## kookycake

So, I know I should not be getting excited, BUT, I've tried OPK's a few times, (I know they don't work so well with PCOS) and I have the darkest line I have ever gotten on one! It's made me so so hopeful that maybe the 100mg is doing something.

I needed to offload this before I exploded! DH doesn't understand haha xo


----------



## jenniferlawe

I will be taking it days 5 through 9 as well.

I do not know much on opk's as I do not use them


----------



## hopefulfor1st

jenniferlawe said:


> I will be taking it days 5 through 9 as well.
> 
> I do not know much on opk's as I do not use them

im doing days 5-9 and today is 9:happydance:

i never had success with opks and they stress me so im just bding every 2nd day minimum from 9-20 so i dont miss it:flower:


----------



## never2late70

hopefulfor1st said:


> jenniferlawe said:
> 
> 
> I will be taking it days 5 through 9 as well.
> 
> I do not know much on opk's as I do not use them
> 
> im doing days 5-9 and today is 9:happydance:
> 
> i never had success with opks and they stress me so im just bding every 2nd day minimum from 9-20 so i dont miss it:flower:Click to expand...

I'm with you sista! :thumbup: DTD starting day 10-21 for us :happydance:


----------



## NYChick

Hi,
I am on my 2nd cycle with clomid... but I am not being monitored either....and I wonder if any of you know why this may help me?
I have unexplained infertility - so I ovulate and have relatively regular cycle.
My doc said that I should try it before IVF....
Have you heard of this before???


----------



## dbluett

BFN!! 
Going to be starting round two of clomid. This time they are starting me at 1oomg. Waiting a few days to see if :witch: comes on her own, or if I need to take provera.


----------



## kookycake

NYChick said:


> Hi,
> I am on my 2nd cycle with clomid... but I am not being monitored either....and I wonder if any of you know why this may help me?
> I have unexplained infertility - so I ovulate and have relatively regular cycle.
> My doc said that I should try it before IVF....
> Have you heard of this before???

Many doctors use it on girls who already ovulate to produce better quality eggs, they prescribe it CD 5-9, hope that helps a little.


----------



## kookycake

dbluett said:


> BFN!!
> Going to be starting round two of clomid. This time they are starting me at 1oomg. Waiting a few days to see if :witch: comes on her own, or if I need to take provera.


Sorry about the BFN lovely, onto round 2, fingers crossed :)


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

So sorry Lovely that you got your bfn! Was it a blood test or hpt? If you have not gotten AF and it was a hpt, mayb try another. Dont count yourself out just yet! GL hun!!!

Ny- HI!:hi: Welcome to BnB... I am in the same boat. I O regularly and am a healthy 20 yr old but was also prescribed Clomid 50mg w/o observation. I took it cd3-7 though not 5-9. I also have unexplained infertility. Did your doc do a SA on your DH first? Before prescribing the Clomid?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Has anyone had a lower backache when taking clomid this is day 3 of taking it.
Should I be worried?


----------



## Hope1409

Tallmom2b said:


> Has anyone had a lower backache when taking clomid this is day 3 of taking it.
> Should I be worried?

i never had back pain while taking it...only the week before af was due it was hurting on and off along with af like cramps. maybe its something you did thats not related to the clomid? try taking advil and see if that helps relieve the pain.


----------



## NMichMomma

CD 14 and I just feel plain ole icky!! My mouth is DRY, My lower back aches, I was a tad lightheaded earlier, trying to drink more fluids. Metformin has killed my appetite, I have light AF type cramps and I don't trust the OPK I bought at all! Goodness..this is just a vent, but I feel pretty darn yucky. Not to mention my Dr. brought up "what are you going to do to lose MORE weight" eek!! After almost breaking down..again, normal thing at my Dr. office poor people..I said I HAVE NO IDEA, with a 4 yr old and high gas$$$ and a total need for competition when working out Im LOST! ..I have lost 25+lbs and I need to lose about 75 more to be anywhere close to my ideal weight :wacko: 

Im such a lost cause. Blah. I abandoned my Welbutrin (not a good drug to be on if trying for a baby) so Im just a sappy, drippy MESS lol :cry: Im crying at everything..pretty sure I can blame the Clomid for that. Thanks for listening. This is my first cycle...and Im 38 and darn it I need to shed weight and get pregnant...honestly...do those to go together at all?? I had horrible pelvic pain with my DD and that made working out, walking even swimming almost impossible..:nope: Pretty sure I like to torture myself at this point. Thanks for listening to me blabber.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I would avoid Advil personally. I was told by my fertility specialist that nsaids are not the best thing when ttc, I was told stick to acetaminophen (Tylenol) instead. Found this explanation online for it https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/nsaids.html
Is the back pain bad or just bothersome? It may help you guage if it's worth a mention to your doctor. Good luck!


----------



## kookycake

NMichMomma said:


> CD 14 and I just feel plain ole icky!! My mouth is DRY, My lower back aches, I was a tad lightheaded earlier, trying to drink more fluids. Metformin has killed my appetite, I have light AF type cramps and I don't trust the OPK I bought at all! Goodness..this is just a vent, but I feel pretty darn yucky. Not to mention my Dr. brought up "what are you going to do to lose MORE weight" eek!! After almost breaking down..again, normal thing at my Dr. office poor people..I said I HAVE NO IDEA, with a 4 yr old and high gas$$$ and a total need for competition when working out Im LOST! ..I have lost 25+lbs and I need to lose about 75 more to be anywhere close to my ideal weight :wacko:
> 
> Im such a lost cause. Blah. I abandoned my Welbutrin (not a good drug to be on if trying for a baby) so Im just a sappy, drippy MESS lol :cry: Im crying at everything..pretty sure I can blame the Clomid for that. Thanks for listening. This is my first cycle...and Im 38 and darn it I need to shed weight and get pregnant...honestly...do those to go together at all?? I had horrible pelvic pain with my DD and that made working out, walking even swimming almost impossible..:nope: Pretty sure I like to torture myself at this point. Thanks for listening to me blabber.


So sorry you're feeling down *hugs from across the pond* I should be asleep it's 02:16 am here but didn't want to read your vent and run! Really hope you feel better soon, try not to let your Dr. get to you about your weight it just makes TTC a whole lot worse. Hope you feel better soon x :hugs:


----------



## Flchic

Ok, so this is my first post, ever! I have a few issues going on and need some guidance!! My dh and I have been trying to concieve since the birth of my son, who is 5. One year prior to his conception, I had an ectopic/tubal and had to have my Fallopian tube removed..there's one strike, ZI have endometriosis and I'm 34. I am on my second cycle of clomid and I'm having some aweful side effects, or pregnancy symptoms...not sure. I began ovulation on Saturday April 21'st and now am experiencing pregnancy like symptoms. The most noticible being my nipples!! Aggghhhh!! They are killing me!!! I didn't experience any of these symptoms the first month of being on clomid, so I'm hoping and praying I'm pregnant! Fingers crossed! My question is this just a symptom of clomid? Has anyone had severely sensitive nipples while taking clomid, after ovulation? And, is it too soon to be having pregnancy symptoms? Sorry, I'm learning and don't know all the short cut abbreviations yet. Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hopeful42nd said:


> I would avoid Advil personally. I was told by my fertility specialist that nsaids are not the best thing when ttc, I was told stick to acetaminophen (Tylenol) instead. Found this explanation online for it https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/nsaids.html
> Is the back pain bad or just bothersome? It may help you guage if it's worth a mention to your doctor. Good luck!

Thanks for the link! It's a dull ache, it possible it might be unrelated. If it gets worse l probably give my doc. a call. 
Hope day 4 and 5 go as well as the first 3 days:)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flchic said:


> Ok, so this is my first post, ever! I have a few issues going on and need some guidance!! My dh and I have been trying to concieve since the birth of my son, who is 5. One year prior to his conception, I had an ectopic/tubal and had to have my Fallopian tube removed..there's one strike, ZI have endometriosis and I'm 34. I am on my second cycle of clomid and I'm having some aweful side effects, or pregnancy symptoms...not sure. I began ovulation on Saturday April 21'st and now am experiencing pregnancy like symptoms. The most noticible being my nipples!! Aggghhhh!! They are killing me!!! I didn't experience any of these symptoms the first month of being on clomid, so I'm hoping and praying I'm pregnant! Fingers crossed! My question is this just a symptom of clomid? Has anyone had severely sensitive nipples while taking clomid, after ovulation? And, is it too soon to be having pregnancy symptoms? Sorry, I'm learning and don't know all the short cut abbreviations yet. Thank you so much in advance!!

Unfortunately, yes, you get pregnancy symptoms with CLomid!! My nipples hurt like hell after O!! 

Hopefully, it is not just the Clomid, I will find out Wednesday, if AF doesn't show up tomorrow!! Good luck!!!:hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Ckykesworld- I had a bfn on 50mg and my doctor put me on another 50mg cycle, but he actually told me we might go down to 25 next cycle if we need it because I responded almost too well last time. Sorry I can't be more help!

Dbluett- sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Flchic- my nipples were unbelievably sore last cycle! I think it's a Clomid thing.


----------



## usmcwife78

Just joined thread/babyandbump....so I will just jump right in! this is my 1st post so I figured I would start here. Have a few questions and ANYONES help would be awesome. I have a 16yr(that knows everything) boy,Im 34 and last May I was told I have endometriosis (AF were 3weeks every month, put me on porvera to restart and reg them and it did...thank god) Well without trying at the end of Nov 2011 I got PG, unfortunately on my bday I lost the baby jan 2012. SO took until st pats day to get AF again so I could start clomid 50mg, which did nothing my prog. level was 3.4 not good, and then my AF came on CD33....go figure right. I had no side effects that I knew about with 50mg besides the week b4 I started AF which was cramps, well I take that back I had some days that I had pains but figured they was O pains... guess not. Well today Im CD6, and Dr has me on Clomid 100mg.... QUESTION.....anyone ever have side effects from 100mg? I have noticed some pains and they arent cramps but like O pains maybe? And I am still on AF which last month on the 50mg I was off by this day (looks like I will be off by 2morrow with the 100mg) I know that you should OPK CD11 which YES YES YES thats what Im going to do, but fingers crossed the pains maybe meaning the 100mg might actually might work? Oh and one thing I did forget to mention is I do have a didelphic uterus, which is just my uterus is split inside, but it didnt hurt be to carry my son. So any info even just about clomid or something i should eat, drink, take a vitamin to help ANYthing please send advice this way! oh and always heard something about evening premise (spelling????) 
Thanks for any info...sorry so long!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Usmcwife- sorry for your loss :hugs: I'm new to this clomid thing do Im not much help, but the other ladies on here are really great!

AFM- couldn't sleep, very anxious and now bummed, I'd take a headache over feeling anxious any day. Anyone else feel anxious on clomid, please tell me side effects go away after the last pill! Kinda freaking out :cry:


----------



## Hope1409

Usmcwife I'm so sorry for your loss. I too had a mc last august, my first pregnancy and have been trying since then with no luck. Just last month my doc put me on clomid 50mg because my day21 bloodwork showed my prog levels were 5.1 meaning very weak ovulation. Long story short, clomid helped me last month (19 prog level) but we didn't catch the eggy. I didn't have any side effects while taking the pill, but after o day, my cramps were intense and bloating and gassy to the point I could have sworn my stomach could explode lol. My nipps were very tender and I started getting af cramps a week before af was due.

I'm currently 5dpo and sensitive nipples are back, but no other symptoms yet. Hopefully I ovulated well again this month and we caught that egg. Just try to be as relaxed as possible, drink lots of water, green tea and grapefruit juice (all help with cm). Good luck and keep us posted :)


----------



## NYChick

HiS_BABy_GiRl said:


> Ny- HI!:hi: Welcome to BnB... I am in the same boat. I O regularly and am a healthy 20 yr old but was also prescribed Clomid 50mg w/o observation. I took it cd3-7 though not 5-9. I also have unexplained infertility. Did your doc do a SA on your DH first? Before prescribing the Clomid?

I am taking 50 mg from 5 to 9.
My husband has been tested and his sperm is great....and so are all of my blood test. Has your husband had it too?
I hope that this is going to work fast, as I am having really bad hot sweaty time in the night....


----------



## hopefulfor1st

guys, my friend just told me grapefruit juice shouldnt be taken with drugs eg clomid and im freaking out. made a new post was hoping to get more answers

read it...

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/974575-grapefruit-juice-bad-clomid.html


----------



## kookycake

Not sure about grapefruit juice with Clomid I'm not having problems with CM at the moment.

Just been for my CD12 scan and this cycle is a bust :( lining was 12mm but no follicles on either side, feel silly for getting my hopes up now.

I'm onto 150mg next cycle if no luck there then it's onto ovarian drilling and injectables... :cry:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Tallmom2b said:


> Usmcwife- sorry for your loss :hugs: I'm new to this clomid thing do Im not much help, but the other ladies on here are really great!
> 
> AFM- couldn't sleep, very anxious and now bummed, I'd take a headache over feeling anxious any day. Anyone else feel anxious on clomid, please tell me side effects go away after the last pill! Kinda freaking out :cry:

hey hun, i had trouble sleeping and hubby said i was whimpering in my sleep! he thought it was the dog. and ive had lower back pain too... more around the back of the love handles n hips


----------



## Hopeful42nd

usmcwife78 said:


> Just joined thread/babyandbump....so I will just jump right in! this is my 1st post so I figured I would start here. Have a few questions and ANYONES help would be awesome. I have a 16yr(that knows everything) boy,Im 34 and last May I was told I have endometriosis (AF were 3weeks every month, put me on porvera to restart and reg them and it did...thank god) Well without trying at the end of Nov 2011 I got PG, unfortunately on my bday I lost the baby jan 2012. SO took until st pats day to get AF again so I could start clomid 50mg, which did nothing my prog. level was 3.4 not good, and then my AF came on CD33....go figure right. I had no side effects that I knew about with 50mg besides the week b4 I started AF which was cramps, well I take that back I had some days that I had pains but figured they was O pains... guess not. Well today Im CD6, and Dr has me on Clomid 100mg.... QUESTION.....anyone ever have side effects from 100mg? I have noticed some pains and they arent cramps but like O pains maybe? And I am still on AF which last month on the 50mg I was off by this day (looks like I will be off by 2morrow with the 100mg) I know that you should OPK CD11 which YES YES YES thats what Im going to do, but fingers crossed the pains maybe meaning the 100mg might actually might work? Oh and one thing I did forget to mention is I do have a didelphic uterus, which is just my uterus is split inside, but it didnt hurt be to carry my son. So any info even just about clomid or something i should eat, drink, take a vitamin to help ANYthing please send advice this way! oh and always heard something about evening premise (spelling????)
> Thanks for any info...sorry so long!

Hello and welcome. This site was my savior in my ttc journey, only wish I knew about it the first time round. As for your situation. How were you diagnosed with endo? Generally ladies with endo have a procedure to remove the build up as it can cause issues ttc. It might make a difference if you are through your normal doc or an fertility specialist. Very sorry to hear of your loss, at least you know becoming pregnant can happen. With your uterus, did you mean it's simply bicoruate or didelphic as in double vaginal wall/cervix as well. Not that it'll matter much, either way as far as I've read, they say your chance of double pregnancy can be higher due to two separate uterine areas to implant in, and clomid increases the chance of multiples anyways. If you don't trigger with multiple follicles it could be you'll only release one egg, but triggering can lead to more. If your progesterone has been low and you suffered a loss it may be wize to take a progesterone suppository or shots a couple days after o until either bfn or baby is through first trimester. Good luck, you have a very unique situation. Hope I've been helpful but don't take my response as final word as I'm no doc :)


----------



## mdexter11

Just wondering how long has taken some of y'all to get pregnant from using clomid? ivery never taken it before.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mdexter11 said:


> Just wondering how long has taken some of y'all to get pregnant from using clomid? ivery never taken it before.

My situation was diff as I had to move to other fertility options but here you are.
TTC #1 
- 2months clomid 50 with good follicle response and ovulation, monitored and timed intercourse - both bfn
- 1 month same clomid regimen with back to back IUI 24, and 48 hrs post surge, bfn
- 1 month same clomid regimen with single IUI 24 hours post surge- :bfp:
TTC #2
Since we know what worked before we moved right to clomid IUI.
1month clomid 50 and single IUI 24 hours post surge - bfn
1 month clomid 50 with OPK's and timed BD - bfn (Christmas break at clinic)
1 month clomid 50, trigger shot and single IUI at 36 hours.


----------



## mdexter11

My Dr has me on 50 mg twice a day. im not duress what to expect.


----------



## scerena

Kookycake- sorry there was no follies :hugs: :hugs: I had ovarian drilling done in jan and I am now responding to clomid, I will be doing injectables the cycle after next, my next cycle will be injectables :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else, I hope everyone is doing good, havent had a chance to read back through all the other pages/posts so I am not being rude :hugs:

AFM- I got my crosshairs today I am 3dpo :dance:


----------



## kookycake

scerena said:


> Kookycake- sorry there was no follies :hugs: :hugs: I had ovarian drilling done in jan and I am now responding to clomid, I will be doing injectables the cycle after next, my next cycle will be injectables :hugs:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else, I hope everyone is doing good, havent had a chance to read back through all the other pages/posts so I am not being rude :hugs:
> 
> AFM- I got my crosshairs today I am 3dpo :dance:

Was it painful? How long after the op did they let you go back on the clomid?


----------



## Mrs.Undy

Getting nervous 50mg is not going to work. Cycle day 15 and no O. Do they still consider clomid effective even if you O very late in the cycle? Because I would O on my own before clomid it just came at like day 28


----------



## hazeleyes1556

Hey:wave: I wanted to join you all!

This is my first go-around with clomid, Dr. started me off with 50 mg and I'm taking it CD 2-6 and I'm currently on CD 3.

So far the biggest things I've experienced is hot flashes and headaches.

I hope everyone gets their BFP soon!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Tallmom, I've gotten super anxious a couple times on Clomid, to the point of having minor panic attacks over nothing.

And mrsundy, I o'd on cd19 last cycle. I'm on cd 14 this time and still no positive OPK.


----------



## jme84

hazeleyes1556 said:


> Hey:wave: I wanted to join you all!
> 
> This is my first go-around with clomid, Dr. started me off with 50 mg and I'm taking it CD 2-6 and I'm currently on CD 3.
> 
> So far the biggest things I've experienced is hot flashes and headaches.
> 
> I hope everyone gets their BFP soon!!!

Good luck! I recognized you from the depo thread!


----------



## MamfaJane

Mrs Undy I never O before day 16, even with Clomid so don't give up yet


----------



## hopefulfor1st

so, ive been googling like mad and cant find the answer.
does anyone know the success rates of clomid? i know it makes 80% of women ovulate but what im looking for is the breakdown- as in how many people needed 50mg, how many needed 100, and how many needed 150mg to do the trick.
just wondering what my chances are of the 50 doing the trick!

ta


----------



## scerena

Kookycake- It was more uncomfortable, I had a laparoscopy, pvarian drilling and a hysteroscopy... I am so glad I had it done a had a mucus blockage in my tube they got rid of too :) my fs wouldnt let me on clomid so I went back to my old fs and I started it on this cycle again (which is my third since the op) but I will never be doing clomid again now if I dont get my bfp this cycle then its onto injectables :)

MrsUndy- I use to o very late, think it depends on the fs/doc, mine like to see o by cd20... But ot doesnt mAtter all that important is thT you o during your cycle, I am sure your doc will be happy with you ovulating late but to be sure I would give him a call?

Hazeleyes- :hi: welcome to the thread :) :dust: gl 

Hopefulfor1st- sorry I am not sure Hope someone can help :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hopefulfor1st- I don't think that type of info has been studied or put out there. If you ovulate on clomid that generally puts you into the normal success rates, higher end if more then one egg is produced. It really isn't amazing odds or improvement. It's gives you the best possible opportunity to conceive each month though.


----------



## laurabeth

I'm on my second round of clomid, had scans Monday but having more this afternoon as my ovaries didn't look as if they were going to ovulate so going in today for another check etc, but good luck everyone with this round :) xxx


----------



## scerena

Laurabeth- gl :dust: I hope your ovaries are producing some eggs :)


----------



## Coastdreams

Hiya,

I'm on 4th ound clomid at 50mg and scans have shown this sms to be working. I think everyone's different really, altough I was told if you have side effects its a good sign tht its working...

C
x


----------



## never2late70

So just got back from my CD 8 scan and guess what? 3 follicles on my right and 2 on my left biggest one is 17 So he gave me the Trigger so I can inject myself at 4:30 in the bloody morning then IUI on Friday at 2:30pm which will only be CD10. Freakin crazy what age and Clomid can do :haha:

So in a nutshell. Sex tonight. Trigger shot in the morning. No sex Thursday night. IUI Friday. No sex Saturday and IUI again on Sunday. Then good old fashion sex every other day on out ..phew!! :wacko:

Praying this is my month. This Clomid is a nightmare, but it will all be worth it for that BFP!

Prayers and Blessing!
~angie


----------



## scerena

:hi: angie gl hun :hugs: I hope you get your bfp :) thats follicle size is impressive at cd8! :)


----------



## never2late70

scerena said:


> :hi: angie gl hun :hugs: I hope you get your bfp :) thats follicle size is impressive at cd8! :)

Thank you. I am so excited. I feel really good about this cycle :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am 12DPO today and tested yesterday afternoon. It was a BFN. I am hoping it was too early or something. 

Af was due yesterday or today. I usually have 23-24 day cycles. I Oed 1 day later than normal with Clomid so, should I expect AF 1 day later, too?

I am thinking of testing again on Friday or Staurday, any advice?

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## scerena

Galvanbaby- No advice hun but gl :dust: hope you get your :bfp: :dust:

Angie- gl :dust: hope this is your cycle :)


----------



## never2late70

GalvanBaby said:


> I am 12DPO today and tested yesterday afternoon. It was a BFN. I am hoping it was too early or something.
> 
> Af was due yesterday or today. I usually have 23-24 day cycles. I Oed 1 day later than normal with Clomid so, should I expect AF 1 day later, too?
> 
> I am thinking of testing again on Friday or Staurday, any advice?
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

I don't have any advise but you're not out until the witch shows..
Good luck :flower:


----------



## jenniferlawe

Angie that sounds great. GL

I am also not sure as to when ad should be expected. GL


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

I went in for my scan today and as he looked at the right ovary the PCOS was obvious, lots of tiny follicles ](*,)

BUT on my left ovary there was a follicle and it was 20mm (almost 21mm)! I almost jumped for joy! :happydance: 
My doc thinks I'll ov in a few days!

FX for this month! I'm also pretty excited to avoid scans for a few months.


----------



## gemmybean

Hiya guys, I'm cd 22 now and from what I can see there is no sign of ovuation, so i don't think it will happen for me this time. My Dr has said that I've got to check 6wks after last af and if no bfp on the test or no sign of af, I'm to take norethiserone to bring on af and start another clomid cycle. I'm not being monitored in any way other than 21 day bloods. I know it would help if I was scanned, but they won't do it.
Should I up the next dose of clomid myself??? I'm concerned that I won't ovulate again on the 50mg and really don't want to waste yet another clomid cycle on not ovulating. Any ideas, is it a good idea to change the dose without previous agreement with the Dr. If I ask I know she will tell me to do the 4 cycles on 50mg before changing the dose, but I don't see why I'm bothering with it if I'm not ovulating, isn't that kinda the whole point with clomid??!!?!?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

gemmybean said:


> Hiya guys, I'm cd 22 now and from what I can see there is no sign of ovuation, so i don't think it will happen for me this time. My Dr has said that I've got to check 6wks after last af and if no bfp on the test or no sign of af, I'm to take norethiserone to bring on af and start another clomid cycle. I'm not being monitored in any way other than 21 day bloods. I know it would help if I was scanned, but they won't do it.
> Should I up the next dose of clomid myself??? I'm concerned that I won't ovulate again on the 50mg and really don't want to waste yet another clomid cycle on not ovulating. Any ideas, is it a good idea to change the dose without previous agreement with the Dr. If I ask I know she will tell me to do the 4 cycles on 50mg before changing the dose, but I don't see why I'm bothering with it if I'm not ovulating, isn't that kinda the whole point with clomid??!!?!?

If you Ovulate on 50 it's standard proceedure to up the dose next round. Did they not tell you that? How long have you been ttc? Is this a fertility specialist (RE) or just a reg doc? If its a reg doc I would ask to get referred to RE or calls fertility clinics yourself. The only thing monitoring will do is tell you approx when to o so you can BD at the right time, but if you don't o what good is that? The cd21 bloods will tell you if you o or not. So I'm guessing you didn't. Good luck.


----------



## hazeleyes1556

My doctor rattled so many things off at once and now I can't remember anything she said:dohh:

I was supposed to come back for blood work on CD 21...I think she talks so fast that even if I wanted to I couldn't take notes haha maybe a tape recorder would be better. But you all are talking about checking follicles...and don't remember her mentioning any of that :shrug:


----------



## MamfaJane

Hey Ladies, I'm currently 11dpo and took 100mg Clomid CD 5 - 9, this is my second round. All day today I've been experiencing a sharp stabbing pain on my right side, near my ovary. It's not like any pain I've had before and I've felt cysts burst and had plenty of other ovarian pain. Does anyone have any idea what this pain might be?


----------



## JJJarvi

Hello everyone! 

I've just finished my first cycle of Provera, followed by Clomid. I was supposed to take Provera again on the 24th April, but I started seeing smears of blood on the paper, that was for two days. I took the Provera on the 24th thinking I should still induce a normal period, but the next day the flow was heavier and today as well. I couldn't get in touch with my GYN to ask what I should do, so I started the Clomid today instead of continuing the Provera (as it is my second day of a period). 

Has anyone else had this? It didn't make sense to me to carry on with the Provera to induce a second period. Was it right to start the Clomid, can anyone tell me? I've been worrying about this and would be grateful for any responses.

Thanks!


----------



## jme84

hazeleyes1556 said:


> My doctor rattled so many things off at once and now I can't remember anything she said:dohh:
> 
> I was supposed to come back for blood work on CD 21...I think she talks so fast that even if I wanted to I couldn't take notes haha maybe a tape recorder would be better. But you all are talking about checking follicles...and don't remember her mentioning any of that :shrug:

My doctor never believed in checking folicules he would just check progesterone cd 21 or 7 days after o. Maybe next time ask her to slow down or have her clarify. If you have questions call and ask the nurse they are usually really helpful. Good luck!


----------



## jme84

MamfaJane said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm currently 11dpo and took 100mg Clomid CD 5 - 9, this is my second round. All day today I've been experiencing a sharp stabbing pain on my right side, near my ovary. It's not like any pain I've had before and I've felt cysts burst and had plenty of other ovarian pain. Does anyone have any idea what this pain might be?

Fxd it's your little bean getting comfortable in your uterus. I would get all kind of weird pain in my ovaries with clomid. I am not really sure if you are worried you could call doc.


----------



## MamfaJane

Jme84 Tx! I didn't have any ovary pain after ovulation last time, only before. So this cramp is really puzzling me


----------



## Hope1409

jme84 said:


> hazeleyes1556 said:
> 
> 
> My doctor rattled so many things off at once and now I can't remember anything she said:dohh:
> 
> I was supposed to come back for blood work on CD 21...I think she talks so fast that even if I wanted to I couldn't take notes haha maybe a tape recorder would be better. But you all are talking about checking follicles...and don't remember her mentioning any of that :shrug:
> 
> My doctor never believed in checking folicules he would just check progesterone cd 21 or 7 days after o. Maybe next time ask her to slow down or have her clarify. If you have questions call and ask the nurse they are usually really helpful. Good luck!Click to expand...

Same with me. I am only getting day21 blood work done, nothing else. Just make sure if you have long or irregular cycles, to go in 7dpo because that will be more accurate. If you go in on cd21 but you ovulate on cd17, you would only be 4 dpo and your progesterone would not have peaked yet :flower:


----------



## silmarien

MamfaJane said:


> Hey Ladies, I'm currently 11dpo and took 100mg Clomid CD 5 - 9, this is my second round. All day today I've been experiencing a sharp stabbing pain on my right side, near my ovary. It's not like any pain I've had before and I've felt cysts burst and had plenty of other ovarian pain. Does anyone have any idea what this pain might be?

It's possible it's ovarian cysts. Clomid is known to cause these to grow if you use it. It could also be PCO, or PCOS. I'd go to the doc ASAP and tell them about this symptom. How bad is the pain? Is it like putting you on the floor? Or is it just kinda annoying? If it's closer to putting you on the floor, go to the ER ASAP.


----------



## Ary32

Hello! I have pcos and have been ttc for almost 2 years. I am on Provera and my average cycle is 45 days. I took my 3rd round of Clomid 50mg days 3-7 and started testing for ovulation day 9 . I am using New Choice OPK.

Day 9(PM): faint line, visible but not as dark as control line.
Day 10(AM): very faint line, much lighter than previous day.
Day 10(PM): visible line, darkest yet but not as dark as control line.
Day 11(PM): NO LINE!
Today is Day 12 and I have not tested yet. (I test at night)

I am a bit confused, instructions say test line must be "as dark or darker". So I figured my first few faint test results(day 9-10) would lead to that +. On day 11 my bbt dropped so I figured id ovulate, however that days opk revealed no line what-so-ever. CM has been watery since day 9. I know it is still very early in my cycle but I am not sure what to make of my results and if I already ovulated.

Any information, tips or success stories ttc on clomid would be great. 

Tons of baby dust to you all.


----------



## MamfaJane

It's possible it's ovarian cysts. Clomid is known to cause these to grow if you use it. It could also be PCO, or PCOS. I'd go to the doc ASAP and tell them about this symptom. How bad is the pain? Is it like putting you on the floor? Or is it just kinda annoying? If it's closer to putting you on the floor, go to the ER ASAP.[/QUOTE]

I don't think it's a cyst, I've had a few cysts. This is more like a stabbing sensation, it's not unbearable it just makes me shift position. Seems to have subsided now, if I dont get a BFP on Sunday I'll have to go back to my Gynae next week anyway, I'll get him to do a quick scan while I'm there


----------



## scerena

Hopin- yay for the follicle :dance: hope you bd when you got home :happydance:

gemmybean- I would speak with your doc or fs again as if you are not ovulatiing they should be increasing your dose, not wasting cycles :hugs:

ary32- I would suggest taking your temp every day if you dont already I would be lost if I didnt as opks can mess us around sometimes- still do opks but confirm your positive with you temps etc- just my opinion but up to you :)

mamfajane- I hope its your lil bean snuggling in :) gl

:dust: ladies


----------



## xxmrsmurphyxx

Hi everyone,

I am raising money for Verity - a pcos charity in the uk! I an doing a half marathon and hoping to raise awareness and £500 pound for this amazing charity!

I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2010 and am still waiting to start treatment! The more we get this condition published the more doctors will take us seriously and treat us quicker,

Please please please help me by giving, even if it is just 10p it will help! I am raising money for the next 6 months for this with a 20 week intense training course before the marathon in October!

Www.justgiving.com/Lorna-murphyPCOS

Spread the word!!!
Thank you

Xxx


----------



## jme84

Ary32 said:


> Hello! I have pcos and have been ttc for almost 2 years. I am on Provera and my average cycle is 45 days. I took my 3rd round of Clomid 50mg days 3-7 and started testing for ovulation day 9 . I am using New Choice OPK.
> 
> Day 9(PM): faint line, visible but not as dark as control line.
> Day 10(AM): very faint line, much lighter than previous day.
> Day 10(PM): visible line, darkest yet but not as dark as control line.
> Day 11(PM): NO LINE!
> Today is Day 12 and I have not tested yet. (I test at night)
> 
> I am a bit confused, instructions say test line must be "as dark or darker". So I figured my first few faint test results(day 9-10) would lead to that +. On day 11 my bbt dropped so I figured id ovulate, however that days opk revealed no line what-so-ever. CM has been watery since day 9. I know it is still very early in my cycle but I am not sure what to make of my results and if I already ovulated.
> 
> Any information, tips or success stories ttc on clomid would be great.
> 
> Tons of baby dust to you all.

I had the samething happen to me for a few months with opk lines would be getting darker and then disappear. I found that I usually o later in the cycle cd 17-21 they would get dark again closer to when I would o and then as dark as control I never got one darker. I also started using clear blue opks the ones with smiley faces made it less stressful.


----------



## StayHopeful

Well, I went in for a scan today (CD17) and it looks like I'm overstimulated by the Clomid. I have 2 mature follicles on my right ovary (the left one just has some small cysts, typical PCOS appearance) but they're 2.2 cm and 2.8 cm, the doctor said they usually like to see ones between 1-2 cm. My endometrial lining is also thin, 4.3 mm, which seemed to worry him. He really didn't seem optimistic about this cycle and said that the overlarge follicles will hurt our chances, but he did say to keep dtd every other day and he wants to look again next week. He said that next cycle we'll go down to 25mg Clomid and that it might be time to be referred to a reproductive endocrinologist. I'm having a hard time with the fact that 3 1/2 months ago I was pregnant and now I'm being referred to a specialist. We didn't know when I was pregnant before that I had PCOS and irregular ovulation, which is why I'm having all these problems now, but it's still really hard. I had a fun little breakdown when I got home from the doctor today

DH was at the appointment and wanted to follow the dr's advice to keep dtd, so before we did tonight I took an opk and got a smiley! I'd gotten a negative one this morning, so I must have surged during the day. We've been dtd every day for the past few days, we tried every other day last cycle and didn't manage to catch the eggie. So we're going to try this approach this time.

Does anyone else have experience with slight overstimulation?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, well, I am on CD25, my cycle is normally 23-24 days. I tested again this morning and it was BFN.

I talked to my Dr but, she told me that the HPTs here in Mexico are no where near as sensitive as the ones in the States. So, I need to wait until atleast 20DPO so, I have to wait until May 3 to test again. :growlmad:

She said that if Af shows, we may up the dose from 100mg to 150mg CDs 5-9. 

I trust my Dr 100% but, I am wondering if this is normal protocol? From the tests she did, I am Oing normaly but, she gave me the Clomid to strengthen my Os. So, I am kind of worried about OHSS with such a high dose. Does raising the dosage increase the risk?:shrug:


----------



## HiS_BABy_GiRl

Galvan- Hi! Well to start off what part of mexico are you in? Im going to Michoacan in june! My dh is Mexican so im super excited it will be my first visit! But to your Clomid sitch! I personally would tell you to try clomid earlier rather than upping the dose. If you are Oing then you are already releasing eggs, and already 100 mg is high for someone who already Os. I was told by my Doc that we would never go above 100. Only because i do O. I am taking 50mg cd3-7. You should consider an earlier start date rather than a higher dose first!:nope: OHSS is very dangerous, it can lead to infertility. You may really want to consider that dos as you already O. Just my opinion. Hope i helped.



Ladies i am cd 19 and have been urinating like CRAZY! Its wayyyy too ealry to ba a hpt right? I am at work and ill be here toll 3am, got in at 3pm. I want a nice comphy bed to go to :sleep:!!! I have had 3 cups of coffee :coffee:lol...


----------



## GalvanBaby

His_BAby_Girl, I am in Monterrey. We are looking to either move to paradise in Yucatan near Merida the house we are looking at is 3 blocks from the beach! Or we are looking into a house near the border in Nuevo Laredo. Both places eem good but, I think it will depend on the access to good healthcare. I like the border because, I have American Healthcare just a bridge jump away. I would love to live in Yucatan just imagine, the carribean beaches at your door step!! Heaven!!

Ok, I am on CD 26 14 DPO, my temp dropped this morning .3 degrees Farenhiet (SP). A couple of people have told me that it could be implantation. As per my crosshairs, I Oed on CD12 but, few other people say that I could have Oed later. Is this possible and could this be implantation?

I feel like, I am going crazy. I have ZERO AF symptoms. I usually get EWCM the day before AF and nothing so far. HELP!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Hi girls, I'm new here, this is my first month on chlomid I took the chlomid from cd2 - cd6 and I got a smiley face CB opk on cd 11. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## never2late70

Lucasmum2b said:


> Hi girls, I'm new here, this is my first month on chlomid I took the chlomid from cd2 - cd6 and I got a smiley face CB opk on cd 11. Has this happened to anyone else?

Welcome :flower:

I ovulated CD11 last month on Clomid and CD10 this month. My cycles before Clomid were 25-27 days with "O" on CD12 or 13

Anythings possible on Clomid :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

StayHopeful said:


> Well, I went in for a scan today (CD17) and it looks like I'm overstimulated by the Clomid. I have 2 mature follicles on my right ovary (the left one just has some small cysts, typical PCOS appearance) but they're 2.2 cm and 2.8 cm, the doctor said they usually like to see ones between 1-2 cm. My endometrial lining is also thin, 4.3 mm, which seemed to worry him. He really didn't seem optimistic about this cycle and said that the overlarge follicles will hurt our chances, but he did say to keep dtd every other day and he wants to look again next week. He said that next cycle we'll go down to 25mg Clomid and that it might be time to be referred to a reproductive endocrinologist. I'm having a hard time with the fact that 3 1/2 months ago I was pregnant and now I'm being referred to a specialist. We didn't know when I was pregnant before that I had PCOS and irregular ovulation, which is why I'm having all these problems now, but it's still really hard. I had a fun little breakdown when I got home from the doctor today
> 
> DH was at the appointment and wanted to follow the dr's advice to keep dtd, so before we did tonight I took an opk and got a smiley! I'd gotten a negative one this morning, so I must have surged during the day. We've been dtd every day for the past few days, we tried every other day last cycle and didn't manage to catch the eggie. So we're going to try this approach this time.
> 
> Does anyone else have experience with slight overstimulation?

My doc never had an issue with bigger follies. I would usually get to at least 26mm (2.6 cm) sometimes up to 31mm (3.1cm) by the time I'd surge. My first bfp I had a 30mm so I wouldn't panic over that, however the lining is very thin. Usually they don't want to see you below 7-8, or 6 at the lowest. I could happen though! I'd say keep at you dtd every day for the next two or three, then just every other. Good luck!


----------



## jme84

GalvanBaby said:


> His_BAby_Girl, I am in Monterrey. We are looking to either move to paradise in Yucatan near Merida the house we are looking at is 3 blocks from the beach! Or we are looking into a house near the border in Nuevo Laredo. Both places eem good but, I think it will depend on the access to good healthcare. I like the border because, I have American Healthcare just a bridge jump away. I would love to live in Yucatan just imagine, the carribean beaches at your door step!! Heaven!!
> 
> Ok, I am on CD 26 14 DPO, my temp dropped this morning .3 degrees Farenhiet (SP). A couple of people have told me that it could be implantation. As per my crosshairs, I Oed on CD12 but, few other people say that I could have Oed later. Is this possible and could this be implantation?
> 
> I feel like, I am going crazy. I have ZERO AF symptoms. I usually get EWCM the day before AF and nothing so far. HELP!!!!!:wacko:

I just wanted to say don't worry about temp drop of bfn. I didn't start getting BFP until 14dpo that where very very faint and that same day my temp dropped. I was really think Af was on her way.


----------



## scerena

Stayhopeful- No I have no experience hun, gl I hope you catch the egg :hugs: Even though your chances are lower with a thin lining dont be too disheartened as the nurse I saw at my scan said she done a pregnancy scan and the ladies lining was only 2mm so she said it can still happen embryos can be aggressive so don't worry you are not out yet :)

his_baby_girl- what a long shift bless! What do you work as?? Yes probably too early to do a hpt- when did you o?

Lucasmum2b- Yes you can ovulate from 5 days after taking the pill and you have done exaclty that :) gl :dust:


----------



## usmcwife78

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hello and welcome. This site was my savior in my ttc journey, only wish I knew about it the first time round. As for your situation. How were you diagnosed with endo? Generally ladies with endo have a procedure to remove the build up as it can cause issues ttc. It might make a difference if you are through your normal doc or an fertility specialist. Very sorry to hear of your loss, at least you know becoming pregnant can happen. With your uterus, did you mean it's simply bicoruate or didelphic as in double vaginal wall/cervix as well. Not that it'll matter much, either way as far as I've read, they say your chance of double pregnancy can be higher due to two separate uterine areas to implant in, and clomid increases the chance of multiples anyways. If you don't trigger with multiple follicles it could be you'll only release one egg, but triggering can lead to more. If your progesterone has been low and you suffered a loss it may be wize to take a progesterone suppository or shots a couple days after o until either bfn or baby is through first trimester. Good luck, you have a very unique situation. Hope I've been helpful but don't take my response as final word as I'm no doc :)

Hopeful42nd, Thank u for ur and for everyones kind words! My endo situation started due to my AF being so long and at times so painful, and my reg. DR sent me to a OB and that dr did Screening For Malignant Neoplasm Of The Cervix and told me I had endo, thats when they said I had choice to take provera, and if it didnt work then we would/could go another route. Ok on top of this my reg DR (who is a quack, and I only went to for a quick pain med) she said i had PCOS as well, no I am not over weight,I was breaking out thats why she said i had PCOS..... no test ran for PCOS. I do not go to a fertility specialist, and actually I have a NEW OB, not that anything was wrong with the OB that said I have endo I just did not like how the OB office treated me (didnt ever do blood work when I was PG etc...long stor),so I went some where else. My OB now is WONDERFUL! Yes I have a didelphic uterus with the wall,which actually makes sex painful at times. They have told me that if I was to get pg with twins (which does run in my husbands side) that there is a VERY high chance of one not making it. I also was monitored when I was PG 16 yes ago, and in bed rest from 5 or 6 months on I had my son 6 weeks early and had him c-section. I had to wear/put on a WWF belt waering thing 2 times a day to mointor my contractions, but i also was 17 yrs old! I carried my son in my left side and the baby I lost in jan was in the right! Not sure if that matters, when they did a ultrasound the 1st time in Jan they saw the heartbeat! 2day is CD10, and my AF was little longer this month I spotted the last 2 days and I didnt do that last month, but I am on 100 milg this month. I am having some weird feelings in my stomach area on and off which started this evening....... not sure what that means, so I had to go ahead and do a OPK (and this month I bought the clearblue dig) but it did not have a smile, but it is only CD10. My dr says do OPK everyday CD11-21, but I read u can do it every other day! So far I really cant tell if I have had to many side effects, I will say this week hasnt been bad at all, I did have a good cry tuesday night. My tatas arent hurtting and didnt last month either so I dodnt like that, I feel like its not working!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

guys, on my 1st does clomid cd5-9. 50mg
im on cd13 and no sign whatsoever of ewcm... 

should i assume im out for the month?


----------



## Hope1409

hopefulfor1st said:


> guys, on my 1st does clomid cd5-9. 50mg
> im on cd13 and no sign whatsoever of ewcm...
> 
> should i assume im out for the month?

Not at all. Ovul is said to happen 5-10 days after the last pill. Last month I ovulated cd16 and this month cd16....those were the days of pos opk, so probably actually ovulated a day after the surges. :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hope1409 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> guys, on my 1st does clomid cd5-9. 50mg
> im on cd13 and no sign whatsoever of ewcm...
> 
> should i assume im out for the month?
> 
> Not at all. Ovul is said to happen 5-10 days after the last pill. Last month I ovulated cd16 and this month cd16....those were the days of pos opk, so probably actually ovulated a day after the surges. :flower:Click to expand...

i have alot of trouble with opks cos of the pcos and i friggin hate them, so i was attempting to check for ewcm as an indicator, the lack of it though worries me


----------



## Lucasmum2b

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> guys, on my 1st does clomid cd5-9. 50mg
> im on cd13 and no sign whatsoever of ewcm...
> 
> should i assume im out for the month?
> 
> Not at all. Ovul is said to happen 5-10 days after the last pill. Last month I ovulated cd16 and this month cd16....those were the days of pos opk, so probably actually ovulated a day after the surges. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i have alot of trouble with opks cos of the pcos and i friggin hate them, so i was attempting to check for ewcm as an indicator, the lack of it though worries meClick to expand...

This is my first round of chlomid as well and I have no ewcm. I think sometimes on chlomid you don't get it. I'm in cd14 now but got a smiley on cd11 which was 5 days after my last pill so you still have time.


----------



## MrsOjo

hopefulfor1st said:


> guys, on my 1st does clomid cd5-9. 50mg
> im on cd13 and no sign whatsoever of ewcm...
> 
> should i assume im out for the month?

Hey, don't worry yet, you have until at least cd18 to have a good ovulation, the dr'swont count you out until cd20. We can be cycle buddies because I'm on cd14 too. I took clomid on cd2-6 and had a scan on cd12 to check my follicles- they were not quite big enough for ovulation. I'm going again on Monday and the dr said that I should ovulate latest by midweek. If not, I will probably need to up my dose. 

I will be doing clearblue OPK's from today onwards. This morning I noticed a very very very tiny bit of EWCM so I will keep a look out for it and make sure hubby and I are covering our bases with the BD.

I wish you all the best, and fingers crossed that we both ovulate over the next few days. Keep me posted on what's going on with you, sometimes I don't get time to come on here but I always update my ttc blog (in my signature) and if you have a blog let me know.

Baby dust to all of us


----------



## never2late70

Just chiming in..Clomid dried me up. Hubby and I had to use preseed. So don't count yourself out just yet :) Also Since starting Clomid I have been ovulating real early. Last month CD12 and This month CD 10 :shrug: I am being monitored so that's good or else I wouldn't know which day meant what!! Hahaha

Prayers and Blessings!

~Angie


----------



## StayHopeful

Hopeful42nd and Scerena- thanks! I'm trying not to worry too much about the bigger follicles, it's more the lining, but hopefully by the time the little bean gets down there it will have thickened up a bit. I'm trying not to panic about it... This process is so hard! How long after my surge can I expect to o?

Hopefulfor1st- I didn't have any ewcm, Clomid really dried me out this time, but I got a positive OPK on CD17 and I think I might have o'd yesterday (CD18). I use preseed to help with the dryness.


----------



## MandyBoo

Have your cycle lengths changed a lot each round of clomid? Pre clomid my cycles were 50-100 days, last month I started round 1 and my cycle was 33 days (woohoo!) I'm on the same dose and curious if my cycle might be "around" the same?


----------



## usmcwife78

well 2day is CD11 and I took OPK and it was - 
BUTTTTTTT it is only CD11
this might be a dumb question but should I test 2morrow or test Monday? I know the Dr says eveyday starting CD11-21 since I toke Clomid CD3-5. I didnt O last month and my prog level was 3.4 and she up my milg too 100 this month. I had a little tugging kinda feeling last night, and little this morning, I guess that would be the best way to explain it...fingers crossed that means maybe a O soon


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Take OPK's every day if not twice a day, a surge doesn't always last a long time in your system so you wouldn't want to miss it!


----------



## never2late70

Agreed. Just keep on :sex: from CD11-CD20 

Unless your like me and are doing Trigger/IUI 

I am in the TWW :coffee:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Never2late70- you should pop by the medicated IUI thread. There are a couple.

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/843137-medicated-iui-2012-a-66.html
https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...ce-list-please-share-your-numbers-here-31.htm
https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...-2012-status-updates-page-one-12-bfp-384.html

Good luck! What's test day? I got bfp twice from clomid IUI cycles!


----------



## usmcwife78

I went ahead and test twice 2day.....still nothing, but I have been feeling nausea a little today as well and some pains on and off in stomach not bad though!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies, sorry if this is tmi, but does lotiony discharge mean anything? i have not been symptom spotting this month (it is really hard btw) lol so i went to the bathroom because i could have sworn af arrived, but instead it was that discharge. i still have 5-6 days until af is expected.

Thoughts?


----------



## never2late70

Hopeful42nd said:


> Never2late70- you should pop by the medicated IUI thread. There are a couple.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/843137-medicated-iui-2012-a-66.html
> https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...ce-list-please-share-your-numbers-here-31.htm
> https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...-2012-status-updates-page-one-12-bfp-384.html
> 
> Good luck! What's test day? I got bfp twice from clomid IUI cycles!

Thank you. We triggered at 4:30 am on Thursday and did the IUI at 2:30pm on Friday. So I'm not really sure when to test??? :shrug:


----------



## jme84

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry if this is tmi, but does lotiony discharge mean anything? i have not been symptom spotting this month (it is really hard btw) lol so i went to the bathroom because i could have sworn af arrived, but instead it was that discharge. i still have 5-6 days until af is expected.
> 
> Thoughts?

I think the creamy lotion like cm is from increased progestrone. I had it every cycle I o. Now I am still having it off and on and 5 weeks prego. I don't think you can tell from cm if you are prego or not. Good luck!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jme- when did you get your bfp, I missed that? Congrats! Guess you didn't need the new re huh?


----------



## jme84

Got my bfp monday april 23. Lines were so faint I didn't belive it but blood test confirmed. When we were in grand cayman I kissed a stingray, which they say is 7 years good luck. I think that was finally the trick.


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hello girls, may I join your thread? I'm about to start my first round of clomid as son as this cycle ends (I'm on cd29 with no ovulation yet) it could be awhile. Weid because my last cycle was only 29 days long! I'm so irregular :-( it makes me sad
Iv been ttc for a little over a year now. We had a visit with the dr last Monday. DHs SA was excellent! :happydance: I however am not ovulating :-( and at thar appointment the dr felt something on my right side and requested an ultrasound (the next day) and they found a cyst. I was worried he wouldn't want me to take the clomid but he said its ok :-( 
So as soon as this cycle from hell ends lol i ll start 50mg cd5-9 and see what happens!


----------



## MamfaJane

Hi everyone, I'm back here again :( I'll be going on to round 3 of Clomid this month, not sure why we're still not getting our BFP, the Clomid is definitely making me ovulate and we're BDing on the correct days. I guess if it doesn't work this round we'll have to get DH a SA, it's going to take me ages to convince him to do that. Any other tips any of you can give me for this round?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, I am starting round 2 of Clomid this month. The witch got me this morning. :cry:

I really don't know what we didi wrong, we BDed everyday for 7 days staright and then 2 more times. From FF, we BDed on all the right days but, I don't know.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

GalvanBaby said:


> Well, I am starting round 2 of Clomid this month. The witch got me this morning. :cry:
> 
> I really don't know what we didi wrong, we BDed everyday for 7 days staright and then 2 more times. From FF, we BDed on all the right days but, I don't know.

my fs said every 2nd day as it takes at least 24 hours for sperm to regenerate


----------



## Mrs.Undy

jme84 said:


> Got my bfp monday april 23. Lines were so faint I didn't belive it but blood test confirmed. When we were in grand cayman I kissed a stingray, which they say is 7 years good luck. I think that was finally the trick.

I kissed a sting ray in Grand Cayman in Feb! I hope it works for me too! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## never2late70

Jess19 said:


> :hi: hello girls, may I join your thread? I'm about to start my first round of clomid as son as this cycle ends (I'm on cd29 with no ovulation yet) it could be awhile. Weid because my last cycle was only 29 days long! I'm so irregular :-( it makes me sad
> Iv been ttc for a little over a year now. We had a visit with the dr last Monday. DHs SA was excellent! :happydance: I however am not ovulating :-( and at thar appointment the dr felt something on my right side and requested an ultrasound (the next day) and they found a cyst. I was worried he wouldn't want me to take the clomid but he said its ok :-(
> So as soon as this cycle from hell ends lol i ll start 50mg cd5-9 and see what happens!




MamfaJane said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back here again :( I'll be going on to round 3 of Clomid this month, not sure why we're still not getting our BFP, the Clomid is definitely making me ovulate and we're BDing on the correct days. I guess if it doesn't work this round we'll have to get DH a SA, it's going to take me ages to convince him to do that. Any other tips any of you can give me for this round?

Good luck Jess! :hugs:

Mamafajane: For sure get the SA done as soon as possible.

Galvababy: Sorry the witch got you! I know it is so frustrating when we just know that we have done all that we were supposed too. :cry:

Prayers and Blessings to us all. This TWW is going to kill me! :dohh:

Angie


----------



## Jess19

Thanks everyone :hugs: 
I got a temp rise today!


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm not sure if I o'd or not. I had a positive OPK Thurs night and Fri morning, then my temp rose on Sat, so I thought I o'd on Fri. But last Clomid cycle my bbt rose two days before my positive OPK and I didn't o until 4 days after my positive OPK so I don't want to assume I o'd this cycle and then miss the chance to be when I actually do. I had ewcm today, so I'm not sure what to think. I have another scan on Thurs, so I guess we'll just keep dtd daily until then.


----------



## never2late70

StayHopeful said:


> I'm not sure if I o'd or not. I had a positive OPK Thurs night and Fri morning, then my temp rose on Sat, so I thought I o'd on Fri. But last Clomid cycle my bbt rose two days before my positive OPK and I didn't o until 4 days after my positive OPK so I don't want to assume I o'd this cycle and then miss the chance to be when I actually do. I had ewcm today, so I'm not sure what to think. I have another scan on Thurs, so I guess we'll just keep dtd daily until then.

Sounds like a good plan! Keep on DTD :happydance:


----------



## Jess19

So who is the clomid expert? I have a few questions before I start it
What side effects should I expect?
Will I ovulate at a "normal" cd14 and have a 28day cycle? 
Does anyone get really strong o symptoms?
Can it cause problems with cysts? (I already have problems with them)
How high is the risk for twins? (I want twins!) 


Sorry for the masive questions lol I have more 
I'm so curious though


----------



## MamfaJane

Jess19 said:


> So who is the clomid expert? I have a few questions before I start it
> What side effects should I expect?
> Will I ovulate at a "normal" cd14 and have a 28day cycle?
> Does anyone get really strong o symptoms?
> Can it cause problems with cysts? (I already have problems with them)
> How high is the risk for twins? (I want twins!)
> 
> 
> Sorry for the masive questions lol I have more
> I'm so curious though


Hey Jess19,
I'm about to start my 3rd round of Clomid and don't really consider myself an expert but I can answer your questions from my experiences:
Side effects - I've done 100mg CD 5-9 both times and experienced very few side effects (only head aches and skin break outs) until ovulation. I got very bloated for 3 days leading up to ovulation and had major ovary pains during these 3 days. I experience a lot of pregnancy symptoms during the TWW (sore boobs, sensitive nipples, nausea, tiredness, acid reflux and hot flushes) I also find my CM decreases while on Clomid.

Will I ovulate like normal - no, Clomid makes me ovulate later (CD17) than usual and with other women it makes them ovulate earlier. It has also given me a 30 day cycle both rounds, so each person is different in this respect.

Does anyone get strong O symptoms - not usually, but on Clomid I can actually tell when I'm ovulating - its not terribly painful but it is uncomfortable for me. I also get a major skin break out around ovulation time.

Can it cause problems with cysts - yes it can cause additional cysts, it important that you be monitored by your doctor while on Clomid if you have a problem with cysts. (I also have issues with cysts but seem to have been lucky so far)

How high is the risk of twins - it seems to me that the sooner in your cycle you take the Clomid, the higher the risk of twins. Earlier in your cycle the Clomid helps to creat MORE mature eggs, later in your cycle the Clomid helps make a stronger more fertile egg.

Hope this helps, like I said, I'm not an expert yet but I've been through this twice already :)


----------



## never2late70

Jess19 said:


> So who is the clomid expert? I have a few questions before I start it
> What side effects should I expect?
> Will I ovulate at a "normal" cd14 and have a 28day cycle?
> Does anyone get really strong o symptoms?
> Can it cause problems with cysts? (I already have problems with them)
> How high is the risk for twins? (I want twins!)
> 
> 
> Sorry for the masive questions lol I have more
> I'm so curious though

So this is only my second round of Clomid 100mg CD3-7
The first month I was extremely bloated and just felt like a whale. This month it just gave me horrible headaches. I am monitored by vaginal ultrasounds so I know exactly how many follicles I have and when to do the HCG trigger and IUI. My cycles before Clomid were 28 days with "O" between CD14-CD16. Last month we Triggered on CD12 this month CD 11. I had a lot of follicles on my left and right ovaries this month so our RE/FS did warn us about the risk of multiples. The color drained from my husbands face !!:haha:
During the TWW I was convinced last month that I was pregnant. My boobs were so full and heavy and my nips felt like they were going to fall off. I would burst into tears for no reason and eat everything in sight..None of those things were signs of AF before, then Bammo the witch showed. Clomid can be tricky and cruel, but totally worth it for that BFP!!

Yes the "O" pains were pretty intense this month. I told my RE I was feeling them on both ovaries this time. Lookout for twins! Bahahaha

I am 2DPO Good luck!

Prayers and Blessings

~Angie ( I am 41 years young)


----------



## Jess19

Thanks so much girls, that's wonderful advice and info :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

GalvanBaby said:


> Well, I am starting round 2 of Clomid this month. The witch got me this morning. :cry:
> 
> I really don't know what we didi wrong, we BDed everyday for 7 days staright and then 2 more times. From FF, we BDed on all the right days but, I don't know.

You didn't do anything wrong. :hugs: your chances each month, even on clomid are 15-25 % at best. Clomid isn't a miracle pill but it can help. It all just depends on where the dice falls each month. Eventually you should get your bfp. A couple withou sperm issues who ovulates each month should get pregnant in 6 months, maybe a couple more. Age and some other factors could make it more like a year. Just remember to keep at it, don't give up or let it get you too down. As for BD, I would do every other day until you hit your positive opk and then every day for 3-4 days. It gives his numbers a better chance to increase. Remember even in the not so good ttc times it's very beneficial to his swimmers to have regular ejaculation. Keeps their motility and morph up. 
Keep your chin up! It's going to happen! :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies hope everyone is well? Haven't had a chance to read back through all of the posts so sorry for that.
Sorry I havent been on much been soooo busy! literally been looking in the past few days on my phone...

I am 7dpo the tww is soooooo boring!
:dust:

And :hi: Jess How are you? Nice to see you on here!!! So you are starting clomid :happydance: gl :dust:


----------



## dbluett

AF showed up this morning without taking provera. YAH!!! Onto cycle 2 of clomid.


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi scerena 
I'm doing good, ill be better as soon as this cycle ends and I can start clomid! Lo 
Last cycle was 29 days and today I on cd29 and I haven't even ovulated yet! Its so frusturating! 

How have you been? 
How lon have you been on clomid?


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi scerena 
I'm doing good, ill be better as soon as this cycle ends and I can start clomid! Lo 
Last cycle was 29 days and today I on cd29 and I haven't even ovulated yet! Its so frusturating! 

How have you been? 
How lon have you been on clomid?


----------



## Jess19

Sorry about the double post girls


----------



## Hope1409

I did somethingnreally bad today ladies...I broke down and tested :dohh: of course it was a bfn so now I don't know how I'm feeling anymore. I think I'm either 10-11dpo and yesterday I had af like cramping but today nothing. I really really hope it was just too soon to test :cry:


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> I did somethingnreally bad today ladies...I broke down and tested :dohh: of course it was a bfn so now I don't know how I'm feeling anymore. I think I'm either 10-11dpo and yesterday I had af like cramping but today nothing. I really really hope it was just too soon to test :cry:

10-11dpo is definitely early... When I got my bfp before it was 12dpo and I'd gotten a bfn the day before. Fx for you!!!


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> I did somethingnreally bad today ladies...I broke down and tested :dohh: of course it was a bfn so now I don't know how I'm feeling anymore. I think I'm either 10-11dpo and yesterday I had af like cramping but today nothing. I really really hope it was just too soon to test :cry:
> 
> 10-11dpo is definitely early... When I got my bfp before it was 12dpo and I'd gotten a bfn the day before. Fx for you!!!Click to expand...

Thanks, that still gives me some hope hearing that. I took the "relaxed" approach this cycle and I had no symptoms so I thought for sure this was it. Still hoping. I told dh if we don't get our bfp this month, next month I am not using opk's...we are just going to baby dance every other day. Still praying we won't need too and my bfp is just around the corner. How are you doing? Any symptoms?


----------



## StayHopeful

I think I'm 2dpo but not positive... I got a positive OPK on Thurs night and I think I o'd on Fri, but last time it took me 4 days to o after my positive OPK. I also had a temp spike Sat, but last time my temp went up before my positive OPK. All of my signs point to having o'd but we're not going to take any chances and keep on dtd daily until my scan on Thurs. Today my nipples were sensitive, which is normally a post-o symptom for me, and I've been really bloated. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I don't want to be negative either. I'll be 12dpo on my birthday, so I'm hoping for a pretty good birthday present!

Fx for you!!! It's still early, you're not out yet!


----------



## babysiew

I am using clomid for the 2nd time. First time I got a follicle size 18mm. I was told to go back and BD. This time, my follicie is 25mm. I was told to abandon the cycle as my follicle is too big. I got very confused as I read forums and articles online that 25mm is a viable size. My doctor asked me to do IVF instead. My hubby and I want to conceive naturally as the prob is my eggs cant mature on their own.


----------



## scerena

Jess- I done 3 rounds last year and now done one round this year which is my final round. Next cycle I will be on holiday so when we come back the next cycle will be injectables...
I ovulated late on my first roun don't worry too much might just be a late o, if not they may up your dose next cycle did you take 50mg? I need to pass through the other thread, finding it hard to keep up with all the threads I belong to!

Hope1489- yes may be too early don't loose hope not everyone sees lines that early :dust:

Stayhopeful- I hope you get a bday :bfp: :dust:

Babyslew- my fs would be happy with a 25mm follicle- every doc/fs is different, maybe have a word for other options with your doc hun gl


----------



## StayHopeful

babysiew said:


> I am using clomid for the 2nd time. First time I got a follicle size 18mm. I was told to go back and BD. This time, my follicie is 25mm. I was told to abandon the cycle as my follicle is too big. I got very confused as I read forums and articles online that 25mm is a viable size. My doctor asked me to do IVF instead. My hubby and I want to conceive naturally as the prob is my eggs cant mature on their own.

I have a 22mm follicle and a 28mm follicle this time, my doctor did think they were big but told us to bd anyway. I think it depends on the doctor.


----------



## Jess19

Thanks scerena :hugs:i
I haven't started the clomid yet, I'm waiting for this cycle to end......its taking forever!
When I do start it will be 50mg on cd5-9


----------



## Hopeful42nd

babysiew said:


> I am using clomid for the 2nd time. First time I got a follicle size 18mm. I was told to go back and BD. This time, my follicie is 25mm. I was told to abandon the cycle as my follicle is too big. I got very confused as I read forums and articles online that 25mm is a viable size. My doctor asked me to do IVF instead. My hubby and I want to conceive naturally as the prob is my eggs cant mature on their own.

I think you need to have a discussion with your doc. His vision of IVF and yours of naturally conceiving are not matching up. He needs to remember he is there to aid you in your choices and make recommendations based on your preferences. To jump to IVF just like that sounds fishy to me. There are many other steps to take before then, most with pregnancy naturally occurring within the body. 25mm is fine in my docs eyes as well. I got pregnant in a cycle of a 30mm. This last time they were in the 20-26 range. Some docs do worry about overripe follicles, but if this is the case I would ask him to provide you medical studies which prove this, as I personally have become pregnant twice now proving otherwise. If he is so concerned with the size becoming too large then there is the option to take an HCG trigger shot to cause you to ovulate when it's at an ideal size. Good luck. Is there other factors that are making him suggest IVF?


----------



## jenniferlawe

I have a quick question hoping someone can help me. I am suppose to take my clomid on day five through nine starting from the first day I see blood. I took provera to start my period and on Saturday there was blood when I wiped. Since then the only time I see blood is when I wipe. Usually pink once was a little brown ( sorry tmi). Today is the third day like this so should I count Saturday as day one the ? Thank you hope someone can help.


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Ladies,

Just checking in - hope everyone is ok and feeling positive!

AF is due on Friday so i'm just waiting to see if the witch appears. Hate the wait but worth it if I get a BFP!

Love & Luck

C
x


----------



## Stephie7

Good Morning, I haven't been on in a while because I was trying to chill during this stupid TWW. Well today I am 14dpiui and no AF and :bfn:. My stomach isn't cramping like AF but feels irritated with my pants across it and feels like the aftermath of situps. I have been "feeling" preg but I am also on Progesterone supp. I have sore nips, nausea, serious fatigue, frequent urination and bm (sorry tmi). I know these could all be from the progesterone so I'm just a little down. I can't imagine why it didn't take if that's the case because everything was fine with me and DH only had low morph that improved since last SA or why is it taking so long to get a bfp on hpt?!!! I'm told by Dr to wait it out and stop the progesterone and that AF may show her ugly face in a few days or may end up being a bfp!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

They don't do a beta for you? That's odd. Usually they do as they don't want you to stop progesterone unless it's for sure bfn. Good luck, don't let symptom spotting get ya! Your right progesterone does it to you.


----------



## Stephie7

Hopeful42nd said:


> They don't do a beta for you? That's odd. Usually they do as they don't want you to stop progesterone unless it's for sure bfn. Good luck, don't let symptom spotting get ya! Your right progesterone does it to you.

I was kind of baffled that they didn't say to come on in and do the beta. They made it seem like AF will be on the way! That really made me feel discouraged. I know some ppl don't get a bfp until like 17dpo so I'm hanging in there til the ugly broad shows up! lol It's also hard to really say when I am late because my cycles have been flip flopping from 24-28 days. I know for sure when I O because of bad cramping and we tested before and after the IUI.


----------



## jme84

You could always call for beta test.


----------



## Ary32

scerena said:


> ary32- I would suggest taking your temp every day if you dont already I would be lost if I didnt as opks can mess us around sometimes- still do opks but confirm your positive with you temps etc- just my opinion but up to you :)
> 
> 
> :dust: ladies

Scerena : I am taking my temps but to be honest that just looks like a roller coaster. I am on CD 16 and no confirmed +. Either way just to be save we are :sex: every other day. 

Thanks for the advice and I will def keep doing both. Best wishes!


----------



## Ary32

jme84 said:


> I had the samething happen to me for a few months with opk lines would be getting darker and then disappear. I found that I usually o later in the cycle cd 17-21 they would get dark again closer to when I would o and then as dark as control I never got one darker. I also started using clear blue opks the ones with smiley faces made it less stressful.

Jme84: I'm glad im not the only one with strange opk results. I am on CD16 and still no positive but I am staying positive and hoping I do ovulate even if its late. Atleast the clomid would be working. I might just switch over to clear blue because it def sounds easier. Best wishes to you!


----------



## Stephie7

jme84 said:


> You could always call for beta test.

Lord, I just called the Dr again, asking about the beta and they, then, said just sit and wait about a week before they send me for a beta. :grr: Soooo I'm supposed to wait it out?!!! I'm upset, my stomach hurts, I'm losing my faith because of that and I now have a headache.:growlmad: DH is asking me do I see anything everytime I go to the bathroom. I don't know if I want to be mad, sad or stay positive. I'm kinda a mixture. :wacko: DH says if this didn't work this time then we are definitely doing the IUI a second time!


----------



## jme84

I am sorry what a pain. I wish more health care providers were more understanding, and realize that when we are ttc we are going crazy! Hang in there.


----------



## usmcwife78

wanted to check in see how everyone is doing
I am CD14 and still no + on OPK
I have been very nausea on CD10-13 which I didnt have last month, I also have been more tired. I have been having some O pains not bad, just they kind where u feel something all the time (if that makes sense)...tugging feeling maybe...idk but 1st started on the left and was the left for a day or so then yesterday it started on the right as well, but more on the left this evening. dry mouth past few days, hot flashes, and last night kept waking up in sweat. No tender breast....soooooo Idk what to think since I didnt O last month! fingers crossed!


----------



## scerena

Jess- gl hun :dust: 

Jennifer- I am not sure my fs says first day of full bright red flow I would phone the doc/fs that prescribed it to you

Stephie- hopefully you get your :bfp: gl my fx'd :dust:

Ary32- I hope that you get your temp shift soon to confirm you have ovulated :)

usmcwife- I hope you ovulate this cycle, feelings in your ovaries are a good starting sign :dust:

Afm- 9dpo, bored haven't tested yet I am doing soooo good :)


----------



## Ary32

Hello ladies! 

Today is CD17, I have not done an opk because I test at night. BBT did drop this morning although my temps tend to go up and down so I am hoping that it is finally ovulation. Only symptom I have experienced is ovulation pain, I've had cramps only twice in my life and I def feel the difference, pain is only on my left.

Hoping to finally get my +opk since this is my 3rd round of Clomid 50mg. 

Question: When my dr first prescribed Clomid he mentioned that it CANNOT be taken for more than 6 months. Which is why I am even more worried, I've taken 3 so I have 3 months left to try conceiving with Clomid. However, I've noticed some of you have used it for much longer. What have your drs mentioned about long term use of Clomid?

Thank you all :hugs: and tons of :dust:


----------



## never2late70

Ary32 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Today is CD17, I have not done an opk because I test at night. BBT did drop this morning although my temps tend to go up and down so I am hoping that it is finally ovulation. Only symptom I have experienced is ovulation pain, I've had cramps only twice in my life and I def feel the difference, pain is only on my left.
> 
> Hoping to finally get my +opk since this is my 3rd round of Clomid 50mg.
> 
> Question: When my dr first prescribed Clomid he mentioned that it CANNOT be taken for more than 6 months. Which is why I am even more worried, I've taken 3 so I have 3 months left to try conceiving with Clomid. However, I've noticed some of you have used it for much longer. What have your drs mentioned about long term use of Clomid?
> 
> Thank you all :hugs: and tons of :dust:

My Dr Says 4 months for me. I guess it thins your uterine lining. Plus I am 41 so 4months then on to injectables or IVF..
What cycle days are you taking it and what strength? I am shocked to read that you are on CD17 and still waiting to "O". Are you monitored at all? Like with ultrasounds? 
My cycle without Clomid were 28 days and O on CD14 or 16. Now my cycle is 25 days with O last month on CD12 and this month CD10 its freakin nuts..lol
I am monitored by ultrasound though and this month on CD 9 he saw 5, 17mm follicles and we did trigger CD10 IUI CD11 

Now I'm just waiting

Prayers and Blessing,
~Angie


----------



## Jess19

Thanks scerena :hugs:
I had another temp rise today :happydance: and ff gave me my crosshairs back! 
I'm 3dpo now and af is due on mothers day


----------



## Ary32

never2late70 said:


> My Dr Says 4 months for me. I guess it thins your uterine lining. Plus I am 41 so 4months then on to injectables or IVF..
> What cycle days are you taking it and what strength? I am shocked to read that you are on CD17 and still waiting to "O". Are you monitored at all? Like with ultrasounds?
> My cycle without Clomid were 28 days and O on CD14 or 16. Now my cycle is 25 days with O last month on CD12 and this month CD10 its freakin nuts..lol
> I am monitored by ultrasound though and this month on CD 9 he saw 5, 17mm follicles and we did trigger CD10 IUI CD11
> 
> Now I'm just waiting
> 
> Prayers and Blessing,
> ~Angie

I have PCOS so my cycles are loooonnnnggg. I usually have to give AF a week to be late so around CD 35 I start Provera for 10 days and usually 3 days after AF arrives. Last cycle was 48 days long, previous was 41. 

I am taking it CD3-7 50mg. I am not monitored with ultrasounds or anything else. Just on my own with opks n bbt. Dr. px 3 months of 50mg Clomid and said I probably wouldn't need all 3. :nope:I'm guessing he will just increase the dose if this isn't my month.
I started the opk CD 9 and I've had plenty of faint lines but no def +. But this is my first month seeing any second line at all. Almost forgot I am 23 DH is 29.

Good luck to you!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Coastdreams

Ary32 - I was told they would have me on it for a max of 12 months. I'm on my 4th round now...

C
x


----------



## MrsOjo

Hey ladies,

My consultant says 6 months should be enough time, and if not we can move on to IUI. I'm hoping it will not get that far though. I'm currently on my first cycle of clomid from cd2-6. I'm on cd17 now and get my +opk this morning and have been instructed to BD morning and night today and tomorrow and once the day after. I'm looking out for my temp shift now to confirm ovulation.
I will also go for a blood test mid next week to check progesterone levels which will further confirm the ovulation.

By the way I'm on a monitored cycle, so I have had 2 ultrasounds to check the size of my follies.

Ary32 we are both on cd17..... Fingers crossed for you, cycle-buddy.


----------



## never2late70

Its amazing how all of us are so different, but going through the same things.

There are lots of different factors when TTC So I suppose none of us will ever be doing the exact same regimen :winkwink: 

God bless us all :hugs:


----------



## Ary32

Coastdreams said:


> Ary32 - I was told they would have me on it for a max of 12 months. I'm on my 4th round now...
> 
> C
> x

Are you being monitored? I noticed your on 50mg have you had any +opk?
Good luck! Hope this is your month. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsOjo

Ary32 have you tried using the smiley face OPK's? I know there are expensive, but they are so much easier to use, no confusion - it's either a yes or no. My hospital only recommend these and only take your results seriously if you give them results from these OPK's. It might be worth the investment, I think they are cheapest on amazon.

I have pcos too, hence the clomid and my cycles can be anything from 37-90 days long. I had to take provera for 17 days to get AF before I started this round of clomid.


----------



## Ary32

MrsOjo said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> My consultant says 6 months should be enough time, and if not we can move on to IUI. I'm hoping it will not get that far though. I'm currently on my first cycle of clomid from cd2-6. I'm on cd17 now and get my +opk this morning and have been instructed to BD morning and night today and tomorrow and once the day after. I'm looking out for my temp shift now to confirm ovulation.
> I will also go for a blood test mid next week to check progesterone levels which will further confirm the ovulation.
> 
> By the way I'm on a monitored cycle, so I have had 2 ultrasounds to check the size of my follies.
> 
> Ary32 we are both on cd17..... Fingers crossed for you, cycle-buddy.

MrsOjo: Congrats on the positive opk specially on the first round, thats def one step closer! What dose did you take? Can't wait to get home and test. 
Good luck and I hope this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## Ary32

MrsOjo said:


> Ary32 have you tried using the smiley face OPK's? I know there are expensive, but they are so much easier to use, no confusion - it's either a yes or no. My hospital only recommend these and only take your results seriously if you give them results from these OPK's. It might be worth the investment, I think they are cheapest on amazon.
> 
> I have pcos too, hence the clomid and my cycles can be anything from 37-90 days long. I had to take provera for 17 days to get AF before I started this round of clomid.

I am going to go buy some smiley opks today! My doctor didn't suggest a brand so I didn't think much of it. And since I test for so long I didn't invest in those. But since I am getting faint lines this month and I don't know what to make of them, I'll save myself the confusion and invest. 

Im glad to see someone with pcos, on provera and very long cycles get a +opk...gives me some hope. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsOjo

Great, definitely get them. I'm on 50mg, and sa I said my cycle is monitored which makes things a bit easier because you don't have to waste the opk sticks if your follicles are only 12mm which mine were last Thursday. So my dr said to start the OPK's on Sunday, I decided to start Saturday just to cover all my bases. 

I also had my follies checked yesterday and the dominant ones were 16mm and 17mm so i knew I was not too far off, but i never expected to get a positive today and even my dr said he was a bit surprised too. 

Also with the smiley face tests you can use them with first morning urine, the other tests suggest that you don't. When I got my + this morning, I was slightly suspicious because I have heard that your first morning urine is naturally more concentrated with LH anyway, and so I tested again about 2 hrs ago - still a smiley face. So this morning was not a fluke result.


----------



## usmcwife78

just a quick question, has anyone try tried the preseed lub while on clomid?
and was everyone/anyones breast tender or b4 O? If so how long b4 u O or after? I havent got any tender breast, just nausea more in evening but on/off through out day, and I get the O pains this month and mostly on left but some on right, but they arent to bad!..... and still - on opk! I know its only cd14 :sad2:


----------



## Ary32

usmcwife78 said:


> just a quick question, has anyone try tried the preseed lub while on clomid?
> and was everyone/anyones breast tender or b4 O? If so how long b4 u O or after? I havent got any tender breast, just nausea more in evening but on/off through out day, and I get the O pains this month and mostly on left but some on right, but they arent to bad!..... and still - on opk! I know its only cd14 :sad2:

I haven't tried the preseed and I haven't had tender breast, I don't get many symptoms not with AF or waiting on ovulation. However, I've had a couple days with ovulation pain this cycle and still no + opk. Im on CD 17 so I know how you feel. Hang in there!:flower:


----------



## MamfaJane

I bought some preseed this month, was actually over the moon because I'd been to tonnes of pharmacies and hadn't found any, decided they didn't supply South Africa. Im currently on CD3 and can't wait till CD12 to try it out! I've heard lots of good things about it!


----------



## usmcwife78

I have as well heard lots of good things about preseed! Very shocked I found it at Target and not Walmart since u can find anything at walmart. It also came with 15$ worth of clearblue coupons :thumbup: and one of the coupons was 10.00 off a O kit :happydance: I am going to need some refills for mine so hey saves me $$$$ I have been trying to OPK 2 times a day 1 with the clearblue dig, and once with a off brand (store brand). Very hard not to have to use the bathroom within 2-4 hrs and ontop of that not really drinking to much of anything...ummmm cause my mouth is so dry! My DH says I am a dork cause I keep saying i want my tatas to hurt. In all honesty I can say this month its doing something cause I had none of the side effects last month, but that doesnt mean I will even O this month, and my Dr said if not she is up it to 150, but I can only imagine what I will feel like, the nausea is getting to where I dont wanna eat or really do much of anything. I hope it goes away soon or if I do O I hope the nausea goes away after!


----------



## never2late70

We used preseed for the first time this month and loved it!


----------



## Coastdreams

I use pre-seed too although when I first used it I had a burning sensation. Didn't happen again but then I didn't use it for a little while, went back to it and burnt again the first time but then no burning after that!! Very weird!

C
x


----------



## MrsOjo

Not used preseed, but I have tried Sasmar Conceive Plus, and I have heard that it is good if not better than preeseed


----------



## TTCBean

I am so excited - I start my first round of Clomid tomorrow!


----------



## never2late70

TTCBean said:


> I am so excited - I start my first round of Clomid tomorrow!

It is exciting! Good luck!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies! Do Internet cheapie tests give evap lines? I took a test about 2 hours ago and it was bfn, took a shower and looked at it again, maybe an hour had passed, and could see the faintest of a line. I really have to tilt it in a million directions to see it so I'm not sure what to think. Advice please :)


----------



## never2late70

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies! Do Internet cheapie tests give evap lines? I took a test about 2 hours ago and it was bfn, took a shower and looked at it again, maybe an hour had passed, and could see the faintest of a line. I really have to tilt it in a million directions to see it so I'm not sure what to think. Advice please :)

Could be..I'm one of the rare women who does not use OPK because of the Clomid and Trigger. My RE/FS saya that they will be inaccurate. Let me rephrase that, I was told not use them but I use them anyway..lol but he is right. I got a positive opk CD9 we triggered on cd10 and IUI cd11 and today is CD 14 and still positive opk :dohh: and again, being the annoying patient that I am I asked "so Ovridel gaurantees ovualtion right? Becaus I am still getting postive OPK's 6 days post trigger and again they told me "stop using OPK's!" :rofl:

Its all so confusing and exciting! :happydance:


----------



## jme84

Test again in a few days and see what happens. Fxd this is it!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hope1409 said:


> Hi ladies! Do Internet cheapie tests give evap lines? I took a test about 2 hours ago and it was bfn, took a shower and looked at it again, maybe an hour had passed, and could see the faintest of a line. I really have to tilt it in a million directions to see it so I'm not sure what to think. Advice please :)

I know it's hard, but five minutes after taking the test if the line isn't there, toss it and do not look at it again! It's torture, but those tests are only accurate in their alotted time frame for a reason. Most tests over time with show a shadowed area where a line would be. It could be a good sign but could also be nothing. Wait and take another tomorrow or the next day and I wish you the best of luck it shows in the first minute :)


----------



## never2late70

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hope1409 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Do Internet cheapie tests give evap lines? I took a test about 2 hours ago and it was bfn, took a shower and looked at it again, maybe an hour had passed, and could see the faintest of a line. I really have to tilt it in a million directions to see it so I'm not sure what to think. Advice please :)
> 
> I know it's hard, but five minutes after taking the test if the line isn't there, toss it and do not look at it again! It's torture, but those tests are only accurate in their alotted time frame for a reason. Most tests over time with show a shadowed area where a line would be. It could be a good sign but could also be nothing. Wait and take another tomorrow or the next day and I wish you the best of luck it shows in the first minute :)Click to expand...

Help!! (Drama Queen)

I have white creamy cm on my underwear! WTH? I thought that only happens when you ovulate? Like I said, earlier I have been having little pains on my right side. There is no way I am ovualting right? I mean I did the trigger on Thursday...what if my Dr is all wrong! 

I am seriously thinking about leaving work and going home to make my husband DTD ugh... This is crazy!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Never2late- it's fine, creamy white is normal post o. I would get it for the whole week after o then more clear like before AF. Everyone is diff but I'd say it's normal.


----------



## never2late70

Hopeful42nd said:


> Never2late- it's fine, creamy white is normal post o. I would get it for the whole week after o then more clear like before AF. Everyone is diff but I'd say it's normal.

Thank you. I just don't have much time. Every month counts and the fact that I had 5 follicles 17mm and up on CD8 freaked me out. IUI on CD10 just seems so early, but I saw the follicles with my own eyes and my Dr has quite the track record for success. ugh this TWW :growlmad:

Thank you for responding so quickly. I'm going nuts.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No worries. If you really want to see what happens in there look up 'beautiful cervix project'. But be warned its pictures of each day, including menstruation. You get whitish/cloudy stuff a lot more in a cycle than you'd think.
I understand the going crazy thing, but hey, you can BD anyways later just for fun :) I'm sure DH won't mind :winkwink:


----------



## never2late70

Hopeful42nd said:


> No worries. If you really want to see what happens in there look up 'beautiful cervix project'. But be warned its pictures of each day, including menstruation. You get whitish/cloudy stuff a lot more in a cycle than you'd think.
> I understand the going crazy thing, but hey, you can BD anyways later just for fun :) I'm sure DH won't mind :winkwink:

I googled it! How cool/gross haha..very informative. Thanks!
You're always such a big help.:flower:


----------



## jennahlou

hey girls :) soo i know this thread is for people on clomid but just thought some of you may be able to help :s im just wondering in the UK will a gp prescribe clomid or will they have to refer me to a fertility specialist to get it. my gp had mentioned me possibly needing it ( i think i do im positive i dont ovulate, have pcos. gp only just done 21 day bloods) i just know i can be on a waiting list forever waiting for a fertility specialist. appreciate any help thank you

jennah :)
:dust:


----------



## never2late70

jennahlou said:


> hey girls :) soo i know this thread is for people on clomid but just thought some of you may be able to help :s im just wondering in the UK will a gp prescribe clomid or will they have to refer me to a fertility specialist to get it. my gp had mentioned me possibly needing it ( i think i do im positive i dont ovulate, have pcos. gp only just done 21 day bloods) i just know i can be on a waiting list forever waiting for a fertility specialist. appreciate any help thank you
> 
> jennah :)
> :dust:

Here in the states a GYNO will give them to you. Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Beautiful Cervix Project: cool and very educational!! i always wondered what a cervix looked like!!


----------



## never2late70

GalvanBaby said:


> Beautiful Cervix Project: cool and very educational!! i always wondered what a cervix looked like!!

Me too! It was awesome. She is always so helpful :winkwink:


----------



## StayHopeful

usmcwife78 said:


> just a quick question, has anyone try tried the preseed lub while on clomid?
> and was everyone/anyones breast tender or b4 O? If so how long b4 u O or after? I havent got any tender breast, just nausea more in evening but on/off through out day, and I get the O pains this month and mostly on left but some on right, but they arent to bad!..... and still - on opk! I know its only cd14 :sad2:

I use preseed and love it! And it hasn't happened to me before this cycle, but this time my bbs were sore before o. Now after o I just have slightly sensitive nipples.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My BBs never hurt just sore nipples after O. And nausea; OMG it was horrible after O. :(


----------



## usmcwife78

Im very nausea at night, yesterday it was on and off through out day, day b4 that on and off and bad at night, today i was fine and then now that its evening its its back and its worse. Its not like I did much of anything 2day but be lazy,didnt have much O pain felt little something here nd there, but not painful. Both opk test today was -.
i dont even wanna eat im so nausea, and of corse little hot flashes here and there,not as bad as the other day. I keep getting very very tired during the day and need like even a 20 min nap.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ok guys i know i said i wasnt opking, but ive done the odd one here n there (not enough to catch a surge like every 2nd day) on the weekend i had a medium dark one (but not pos) i didnt think much of it as doc said with pcos they werent reliable id always get a faint line but im wondering if there was something there b4 and now theres hardly a line at all i have to stare hard to see it, do u thin that means i did o from clomid? and thats y im not getting a line cos cos my bodys no longer trying to ov?


----------



## MrsOjo

@jennahlou, I was first seen by my doctor and she ordered some blood tests for me and said that I could be given something to make me ovulate. After getting my results she said that everything looked normal but still referred me to the reproductive medicine unit at the hospital. They asked me to do a few more blood tests and also a transvaginal scan and a HSG. After these, she prescribed that I should start taking clomid, this is my first cycle and it is fully monitored. I think it is better to get referred as your GP does not have the facilities to monitor you while you are taking clomid.

If you want to have a more detailed idea of how it works, you can read my ttc blog ( it's in my signature) I started writing it once I got referred.

All the best with your ttc'ing


----------



## GalvanBaby

I started my 2nd cycle of Clomid 100mg last night. I will take it CDs 3-7. Ladies, here in Mexico it is nearly impossible to find OPKS. I did find one box of 5 and it was ridiculously expensive. I don't want to waste them so, when should I start using them? 

I was thinking to start when my watery CM starts, I usually have it for a day or 2 and the EWCM for 2-3 days and O in between the EWCM as per FF.


----------



## jme84

You could try buying some online. I buy them on amazon you could look there.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

GalvanBaby said:


> I started my 2nd cycle of Clomid 100mg last night. I will take it CDs 3-7. Ladies, here in Mexico it is nearly impossible to find OPKS. I did find one box of 5 and it was ridiculously expensive. I don't want to waste them so, when should I start using them?
> 
> I was thinking to start when my watery CM starts, I usually have it for a day or 2 and the EWCM for 2-3 days and O in between the EWCM as per FF.

Go online! Not sure about shipping to Mexico but they must have the option even if you have to pay for it. Buy in bulk to keep down frequent costs.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have tried. They can't be shipped to my address. I found some digis that could be but, it was $250 for shipping for 1 box!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am having horrible mood swings today ladies. I just started taking the Clomid last night, could it be from it? Or am I just turning Bipolar? :D


----------



## ttcreed

I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!


----------



## never2late70

ttcreed said:


> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!

Oh my gosh..I don't even have words...:cry:
I pray God wraps his arms of comfort and healing around you and your husband..


----------



## GalvanBaby

Oh my God, I am so sorry TTCreed. I don't even have the words to express it.

I pray for you and your husband and that you find peace.


----------



## StayHopeful

ttcreed said:


> I am sitting here not knowing exactly how to say this. On saturday my water broke, went to the hospital and found out that there was no fluid with the baby. Went through ups and downs thinking that we might still be ok, but this morning (wednesday) I gave birth to a little girl, who is with God now. I was 19 weeks 6 days. She looked like a little sleeping angel. Thanks to everyone who has been there during this pregnancy, we will not give up!

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jenniferlawe

I am so sorry! Prayers to you and yours.


----------



## jme84

Oh my gosh I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## NMichMomma

My Heart goes out to you and your husband. Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TTCBean

Hi girls - I have a question. Can Clomid make your period stop? I am freaking out. I had heavy bleeding since Monday, took my first Clomid today (Wendesday). My period was normal for me (heavy) until about 3pm... since then I haven't bled at all (it's 9pm now). Is this normal??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ttcreed- so so sorry you have been faced with this. Your little angel is well looked after and is at peace. May you and your husband find the same peace over time. All the best with your healing physically and emotionally. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jme84

I have never heard of it stopping af but I wouldn't worry too much. Sorry I never experienced any thing like that. Good luck!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have been told it can stop AF, it made mine longer the first time I took it by 4 days. This time it made it shorter by 2 days.


----------



## lovelyb

Hey ladies I am new to this thread.

First I want to say I am so sorry for your loss TTCREED!! You are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

I also have a question. I have been ttc for 6 cycles. After AF a few days ago I had CD 3 blood work done. Everything came back normal with the exception of my FSH which was 9.93. I was told by my gyno that they like to see 10 or less so I am right on the border. I will have my progesterone drawn on 7 DPO. 

My gyno seemed pretty concerned by my FSH and mentioned possibly starting me on clomid and maybe IUI down the road! I use OPK and always get strong positives so I assume I Ov on my own. 

Do any of you ladies take clomid that already o on your own. My cycles are usually 25-27 days. Will this just give me stronger O and more eggies?? 

I'm kinda confused by this whole process so any info would be greatly appreciated... 

Sorry this is so long :)


----------



## Hope1409

lovelyb said:


> Hey ladies I am new to this thread.
> 
> First I want to say I am so sorry for your loss TTCREED!! You are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:
> 
> I also have a question. I have been ttc for 6 cycles. After AF a few days ago I had CD 3 blood work done. Everything came back normal with the exception of my FSH which was 9.93. I was told by my gyno that they like to see 10 or less so I am right on the border. I will have my progesterone drawn on 7 DPO.
> 
> My gyno seemed pretty concerned by my FSH and mentioned possibly starting me on clomid and maybe IUI down the road! I use OPK and always get strong positives so I assume I Ov on my own.
> 
> Do any of you ladies take clomid that already o on your own. My cycles are usually 25-27 days. Will this just give me stronger O and more eggies??
> 
> I'm kinda confused by this whole process so any info would be greatly appreciated...
> 
> Sorry this is so long :)

I was given clomid to help strengthen my ovulation. Each month I get my smiley face on the digital opk so I had no reason to think I wasn't Oing. When I went for my annual, I pushed for some tests and my gyno did day21 tests. Sure enough it came back at 5.1 which indicated a "barely there" ovulation. I got put on clomid in March which thankfully helped me ovulate. Now I am just waiting to catch that egg! Af is due any day so if she shows, I will start round 3 of clomid. Good luck to you :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

All of my tests came back normal but, my Dr prescribed Clomid to strenthen my O. I had a tubal reversal and it is very important to get pregnant within a year of surgery.


----------



## lovelyb

Ya, I was sure I was o-ing on my own also. I even get mittelschmurtz every cycle so I thought that was a sure sign :shrug: DH will have a SA in a few days so we'll see if things are working well on his end. 

The wait is so nerve racking... :cry:


----------



## scerena

Ttcreed- I am so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: I will be thinking of you and our oh, I really don't have the words to say, your little angel is safe and in peace :hugs: I hope you heal in everyday possible over time :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Lovelyb- I hope the wait isn't too long and hope you o strongly :)

AFM- I tested and it was one where 'is there a line? Hmmm no' prob nothing there so I have taught myself to class them as negative stupid cheapy test! I was happy that it's negative in a way so I can enjoy my holiday and have a proper Caribbean holiday enjoying cocktails by the sea etc even though I would love a bfp even more it wasn't meant to be this month... Story of my life 
My temp went back up today I am still only 11dpo so you never know... I don't know why I tested I knew I would be disappointed and why I brought cheapies I do not know!
If no bfp then after my holiday it's onto injectables after my next natural cycle and bye bye clomid at last :)

Sorry I cannot reply to everyone this thread moves far too quickly :hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

TTCreed - I am so, so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

C
x


----------



## MrsOjo

TTCreed, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your OH, I'm so sorry to hear of this and can't imagine how you must be feeling. Please look after yourselves and try to take whatever you can from this experience to move on.

God Bless


----------



## Ary32

Hello Ladies!
I took 50mg of Clomid CD3-7, today is CD19 and still no + opk. I'm beginning to wonder if this means I won't get my + this month. :cry:I have PCOS and my period is brought on by Provera each month, last cycle was 48 days. I had a bbt drop yesterday, ov pain and an increase in cm(sorry tmi). I was just wondering, do I still have a chance? How late have you ladies ovulated?!

TTCreed - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your fam.

Thanks and tons of :dust:


----------



## usmcwife78

Wondering if this is normal
2day is my CD16, clomid 100mg 2nd cyle day 3-7
cd10-14 O pain some days little worse then others not horriable though sometimes on right sometimes on left, sometimes both 
cd10-14 nausea more in the evening but 
cd11-12 nausea through out the day on and off
cd13-15 taste for anything was blah... mouth was blah
cd12 & 13 moody
cd15 smell of certian things were strong to me (started in the evening)
I really had no energy not sure if it was cuz I was nausea or what but I didnt have any energy until CD15 then I started to get my normal energy back
and now today cd16 not much O pain atleast I havent notice it only very little tugging on the left side, and my energy is better.
All OPK have been neg and I have tested 2 times a day...... starting to think i will not O this month


----------



## StayHopeful

I got my positive OPK on CD16 last cycle and CD17 last cycle, so I know for some people it can make you o later.

I had a scan today and my endometrial lining is still very thin (4.4mm) but I released 2 eggs. I'm 6dpo, so now it's a waiting game. Has anyone gotten a bfp with a thin lining?


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> I got my positive OPK on CD16 last cycle and CD17 last cycle, so I know for some people it can make you o later.
> 
> I had a scan today and my endometrial lining is still very thin (4.4mm) but I released 2 eggs. I'm 6dpo, so now it's a waiting game. Has anyone gotten a bfp with a thin lining?

That's so great that you released 2 eggs. It's even greater that you are actually getting ultrasounds done! I think if the next two cycles are a bust for me, I'm going to request it. Don't stress too much about the lining, I have read other women say they got pregnant with thin lining.

Af is either due today or tomorrow and no sign of her yet. I woke up to really nasty cramps I was sure I was going to see red when I went to the bathroom but so far nothing. I pray she doesn't show and I get my :BFP: I'm just having a lot of wet discharge which I don't know what to make of it?


----------



## StayHopeful

I think I need to stop psyching myself out, I've been online for the past hour reading about how less than 6mm is an issue... But it's definitely good that I released 2 eggs! I'm so up and down right now, excited about the 2 eggs and really worried about my lining.

Still no AF is a goof thing, hope! Fx for you, sending you lots of :dust: keep us posted!


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> I think I need to stop psyching myself out, I've been online for the past hour reading about how less than 6mm is an issue... But it's definitely good that I released 2 eggs! I'm so up and down right now, excited about the 2 eggs and really worried about my lining.
> 
> Still no AF is a goof thing, hope! Fx for you, sending you lots of :dust: keep us posted!

Thanks, im keeping everything crossed as well, haha. Please stay away from Google. That is the worst thing you could do...I should take my own advice, lol.
Yesterday was a day of emotional breakdown for me. I had a good cry reading through my journal that I had started for my LO when I first found out I was pregnant. :cry: I had only been able to write a few pages since I stopped writing after the mc. I cried for about a good hour. I had the house to myself so it was nice to just cry it all out. I guess you are never really done mourning no matter how much time goes by. :shrug:


----------



## jme84

Ary32 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I took 50mg of Clomid CD3-7, today is CD19 and still no + opk. I'm beginning to wonder if this means I won't get my + this month. :cry:I have PCOS and my period is brought on by Provera each month, last cycle was 48 days. I had a bbt drop yesterday, ov pain and an increase in cm(sorry tmi). I was just wondering, do I still have a chance? How late have you ladies ovulated?!
> 
> TTCreed - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your fam.
> 
> Thanks and tons of :dust:

I am wondering if you are o ing or about too. Not all women get +opks but can still o. I also o as late as cd21 on clomid. Good luck girl hope it works. I too had to have provera in the beginning to get my cycles going.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hope1409- not testing? Hope she stays away for you too. Fx


----------



## sasha0430

usmcwife78 said:


> Wondering if this is normal
> 2day is my CD16, clomid 100mg 2nd cyle day 3-7
> cd10-14 O pain some days little worse then others not horriable though sometimes on right sometimes on left, sometimes both
> cd10-14 nausea more in the evening but
> cd11-12 nausea through out the day on and off
> cd13-15 taste for anything was blah... mouth was blah
> cd12 & 13 moody
> cd15 smell of certian things were strong to me (started in the evening)
> I really had no energy not sure if it was cuz I was nausea or what but I didnt have any energy until CD15 then I started to get my normal energy back
> and now today cd16 not much O pain atleast I havent notice it only very little tugging on the left side, and my energy is better.
> All OPK have been neg and I have tested 2 times a day...... starting to think i will not O this month

Hey there I was reading this and thought I should just tell you about my experience on Clomidbefore clomid I got positive OPK's....then I started clomid and on 50mg I did not get positive OPK..they have checked my progesterone levels and my levels were only 4.06 which means I did not ovulate ...this cycle I was on 100 mg and did not get positive opk so I thought I have not ovulated however when I went for progesterone check it was 62 so I did ovulate but never got positive opkclomid also dried up my cm some but I have used pre seed and took mucinexcurrently I am in TWW and going insanegood lucko yea dr said to bd every other day from Cd9 to Cd 21do you temp?


----------



## Hope1409

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hope1409- not testing? Hope she stays away for you too. Fx

I tested yesterday and the day before with IC and nothing :( Although the day before when I tested with the 10miu (or whatever the measurement is, lol) i thought I saw a very faint second line, but it was way past the 10 min mark.

If af doesn't show tonight, I will test in the am....but deep down I really feel she is going to show her unwanted face :(


----------



## StayHopeful

Hope1409 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> I think I need to stop psyching myself out, I've been online for the past hour reading about how less than 6mm is an issue... But it's definitely good that I released 2 eggs! I'm so up and down right now, excited about the 2 eggs and really worried about my lining.
> 
> Still no AF is a goof thing, hope! Fx for you, sending you lots of :dust: keep us posted!
> 
> Thanks, im keeping everything crossed as well, haha. Please stay away from Google. That is the worst thing you could do...I should take my own advice, lol.
> Yesterday was a day of emotional breakdown for me. I had a good cry reading through my journal that I had started for my LO when I first found out I was pregnant. :cry: I had only been able to write a few pages since I stopped writing after the mc. I cried for about a good hour. I had the house to myself so it was nice to just cry it all out. I guess you are never really done mourning no matter how much time goes by. :shrug:Click to expand...

I think you're right, it still creeps up and hits me out of the blue. :hugs:


----------



## usmcwife78

sasha0430 said:


> Hey there I was reading this and thought I should just tell you about my experience on Clomidbefore clomid I got positive OPK's....then I started clomid and on 50mg I did not get positive OPK..they have checked my progesterone levels and my levels were only 4.06 which means I did not ovulate ...this cycle I was on 100 mg and did not get positive opk so I thought I have not ovulated however when I went for progesterone check it was 62 so I did ovulate but never got positive opkclomid also dried up my cm some but I have used pre seed and took mucinexcurrently I am in TWW and going insanegood lucko yea dr said to bd every other day from Cd9 to Cd 21do you temp?

Sasha0430, Thank u for ur info that was helpful. No I actually dont temp, why IDK, in all honesty I really never thought I could get PG again and then it happen 16 yrs later. Im guessing I prolly should temp. I am debating if I dont O this month maybe next month try without the Clomid and see. I will admit I feel more working going on this month then last and I prolly more then I ever had, so it will be questionable if i use Clomid next month, will have to wait and see what my blood work tells me if I dont O or O high etc.
I am like everone else and wishing it happens this month and with all the more side effects it gives me hopes, I have never had smell,taste, nauseaside effects b4 this month and b4 Clomid.


----------



## usmcwife78

So GUESS WHAT... I thought I had a surge/:bfp:..... 
What had happen was I was cleaning out my cabinet and I totally forgot that I had bought another set of OPK (Answer dips), so when I found the box i figured why not there is 20. So I opened it and dip the stick (and no I had not went to the bathroom for 3 hrs) Well I waited the 5 mins and what it seemed like to me was a :bfp: so I was so happy and then figured I wanna double check, so I used my clearblue dig, and it was a :bfn: This all was done in 8 mins. So I took pics, and then figured I have 19 sticks left I wanna try one more time and see what it says, so I dipped, and yep it was a :bfp:
So I took pics, and also I took the stick out of the dig and compared, and I also Ihad my stick from earlier (which was a Clearblue dig) and I compared......
So what is it????? Im going with the Clearblue. 
I will admit that I am getting more moist, I would say stage 2 the creamy milky.
So the pics are attached
1. 1st Answer dip OPK- looks + to me
2. 1st Answer dip OPK & Clearblue dig (which was taken out of the dig, but it was -, I didnt save the pic of the no smiley sorry)
3. 1st Answer dip OPK,Clearblue dig and the earlier Clearblue dig OPK (top one is earlier OPK)
4. 1st Answer dip OPK & 2nd ANswer dip Opk (but 3rd test taken) the top one is the 2nd Answer dip OPK- both look + to me
5. All the test the furtheriest one to the left is earlier test.

So is it me? am I stupid? am I seeing things, am I so reading the dip wrong?

So I think its :bfn: and I should go with the clearblue. yes I know I need to be :sex: and I have been except I havent been for the past 2 days cause my husband is out town till 2morrow. But I figured it was ok since all my OPK have been -. The only OPK I have used since CD11 is clearblue easy dig. 
At least my husband will be back 2morrow.
 



Attached Files:







DSC03600.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC03601.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1









DSC03602.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC03605.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC03615.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## scerena

I am on my phone so the pics aren't very clear like a laptop would be.
Your answer ones look positive... I done the same mistake and used two diff brands and wish I didn't as one was pos and one was neg and I did o. So my opinion would be to bd when oh is home incase :) gl :dust:


----------



## usmcwife78

scerena said:


> I am on my phone so the pics aren't very clear like a laptop would be.
> Your answer ones look positive... I done the same mistake and used two diff brands and wish I didn't as one was pos and one was neg and I did o. So my opinion would be to bd when oh is home incase :) gl :dust:

I didnt think my clearblue easy digital one would be wrong.... I have never got a smily face, so maybe. and looking at the ANswer ones i am BFP, thank god my husband will be home 2morrow. I am still going to test with Answer dip and Clearblue digital 2morrow, and I might run to $ tree can grab one for a buck. Who knows maybe Im doing the clearble digital wrong, but I would think we all are pros on peeing on a stick or dipping by now. The Answer one if right matches up with O calander on fertility friend and another one I did. So my husband is going to be so happy when he gets home lol.... 
and yay to the hay I get to use my preseed!


----------



## scerena

Sometimes two opks give diff readings down to sensitivity and you never getting a smiley on the digital maybe they don't work too well for you?
Anyhow any positive you get I would class as a positive incase :) yes I agree keep testing still :) 
Your oh will be a very happy man :) 
So this is your first time using pressed? I use conceive plus when I remember!


----------



## MamfaJane

Hey Everyone, you'd think that by the third round of Clomid, I wouldn't have any other questions to ask but.... Here I am again! I'm currently taking 100mg CD5-9, I started yesterday. For some unknown reason I found I had ALOT of ewcm during the day which is unusual for me. DH and I BD'd last night and even he asked me why I was so slippery. I burst out laughing and must've blushed from head to toe (thank goodness it was dark) Does anyone know why I'm experiencing such a large amount of EWCM? I've never experienced this before and surely I can't have ovulated so early in my cycle? I usually O on CD16 or 17.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ladies, wonder if you can help me shed some light ....

I am on my 4th round of clomid, the first didnt work (well I was on holiday and had a crazy long cycle so presume it didnt work)

2nd cycle I got pregnant (ov day 19) ;0( Worst news is that I MC at week 8

3rd cycle ov day 23

4th cycle ov day 21

5th cycle still NO OV .... 

Is this common, for the dates to be all over the place and so late, I thought my body was trying to ov on the 16th, but no temp shift and signs of ov at all yet! I wake up this morning feeling V AF crampy ... def not ov crampy, which seems really strange

Anyone experienced a similar crazy cycle, you might help me from going out of my mind ;0( xx


----------



## Butterfly22

MamfaJane said:


> Hey Everyone, you'd think that by the third round of Clomid, I wouldn't have any other questions to ask but.... Here I am again! I'm currently taking 100mg CD5-9, I started yesterday. For some unknown reason I found I had ALOT of ewcm during the day which is unusual for me. DH and I BD'd last night and even he asked me why I was so slippery. I burst out laughing and must've blushed from head to toe (thank goodness it was dark) Does anyone know why I'm experiencing such a large amount of EWCM? I've never experienced this before and surely I can't have ovulated so early in my cycle? I usually O on CD16 or 17.

Hi MamfaJane! I get the same thing around my 4th-5th pill and only when I take 100mg. I think it is normal and I don't think it is O, but I bd anyway just in case! lol
Also, on 100mg I O really late. Right now I am on my 3rd clomid cycle cd18 and still waiting for my BBT to rise. My cycle is usually only 26-27 days but last month (also on 100mg clomid) my cycle was 31 days!! I've never had a cycle that long! I've been as short at 23 days but never past 28 days.

This is my 1st month temping so I am hoping for a nice temp rise in the next couple of days!!

Fx this is our month! Good luck!!


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Ladies,

well, knew it was coming, the :witch: got me yesterday. :nope: So on to next month for me.

One of the nurses rang me from the clininc this morning though and has left me feeling quite positive.

We had a nice chat about what was going on and all of my test results and records etc and what I need to do with the oestrogen and why I need to take it. 

She said that I shouldn&#8217;t worry as I&#8217;m not under the GP, I&#8217;m under the clinic and they are monitoring everything closely. (Stay hopeful - I have thin lining so I am now takin oestrogen to thincken). She said once my lining is back to normal everything should be in place for me to fall as my periods are now nice and regular and I&#8217;m defo ovulating (my blood test on Monday was positive again :happydance: ). So she said it just takes a bit of time for everything to fall into place. 

She also said that it will just take time anyway so not to panic. She said that obviously they can&#8217;t guarantee anything as some people just have &#8216;unexplained infertility&#8217; but she said that there are no major problems with either of us and she sounded quite hopeful.

I feel a bit better now.

Probably won't make it on here over the weeeknd so enjoy everyone!

fayewest, I ov'd on the days below;

round 1 - 13
round 2 - 14
round 3- 16
round 4 - 15

C
x


----------



## fayewest

Its the cramps that are throwing me ... so like AF. I always get OV cramps but nothing like this, they are usually tweaks and sharp prodding pains


----------



## Coastdreams

I know unfortunately the symptoms are the same as preggo & period symptoms so it can be so disappointing...if you have really bad cramps you should tell your doc just to get checked out.

I suffered from hot flushes and nausea really bad but it seems to have calmed down now.

C
x


----------



## snowflakes120

Does Clomid totally mess with you guys charts? Or is it just mine. I am quite worried as my temp went up way high today into my LP type temps but I'm only CD11 and my OPK barely had a line yesterday... So I am wondering do you think it is just is the Clomid messing with my temps or did I really just OV super early for some reason...


----------



## Coastdreams

i don't chart to be honest. Just do opk's and bd...too much stress for me all that!!


----------



## jme84

I can't even begin to explain all the cramping I would have with clomid. I would have strange o cramps and what felt like periods cramps all through the cycle for cd 9 until Af. I even went in and had the doc check one cycle because was so crampy. I would o between cd17-22. Try not to worry. Good luck!:dust:


----------



## fayewest

I dont think I am pregnant at all as I havnt seen a temp shift to suggest that I have even ovulated, just strange that I am experiencing AF like cramps pre ov, never had that before, v strange! Hopefully its all good though ;0)


----------



## Ary32

jme84 said:


> I am wondering if you are o ing or about too. Not all women get +opks but can still o. I also o as late as cd21 on clomid. Good luck girl hope it works. I too had to have provera in the beginning to get my cycles going.

Thanks for your reply! CD 20 and temp dropped again...it seems like my body isn't too sure if it wants to ovulate. Hoping something happens!:flower:


----------



## wristwatch24

I am on CD4, starting Clomid tomorrow for the first time, taking it days 5-9. Started cycle 11 of TTC on May 1.


----------



## never2late70

Good morning ladies :flower:

I'd like to chime in :)

Last month on Clomid I had 6 17mm follies at CD11 so we triggered at CD12 and this months I had 5 follies at CD8 so we triggered CD 10. So in a nutshell anythings possible with Clomid! :dohh: I don't know what I'd do if I wasn't monitored by my RE/FS, but then again I am 41 and time is not on my side..lol

~Angie


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Grrrr my OPKs got darker and darker and looked almost positive on the 2nd but the test line was just barely lighter than the control line :dohh:

Should I assume that it was my positive? Or that if I'd tested a couple hours earlier it would have been positive? It's consistent with my cycle length and my temperature spiked a bit today. Am I being naive?? :shrug:

Ahh really hoping this month is it, I had a 21 mm follicle at my scan. I swear charting has made me TWICE as stressed!:wacko:


----------



## Hope1409

AF showed her face today. So much for magical may for me....who knows maybe it will be magical "conception" may lool. Good luck ladies!!! Go get those BFP's :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Aww, sorry to hear that Hope!


----------



## usmcwife78

UPDATE.....
So I took OPK test 2day
1st one- Answer dip and it was a :bfp:
2nd one- Clearblue dig :bfn:
3rd one- $ tree New choice :bfn:

So i waited about 4.5-5 hrs and took 
1 answer dip :bfp:
1 $ tree new choice :bfn:
1 clear blue dig :bfn:

So Im guessing the answer dip are way off...... yes the line was darker and yesterday they were the same.....but with 2 saying :bfn: and only one saying :bfp: i would have to say its a nope..... I am at the creamy CM stage and more moist so thats a plus in my book. and yes we have been bding

UPDATE CD18 SATURDAY
I took all 3 test 2day and the Anser dip was +, CLBE was -, and the dollor tree was -
CM seems to be getting more, unless thats just left over from last night.
used the preseed and ummmm even the 1gram was way to much


----------



## hopefulfor1st

At the moment I'm so convinced I'm pregnant, but I know the clomid is cruel like that :( at this stage I don't even know if I ov'ed so trying not to get my hopes up! Cd21 bloods Tomoz.
Symptom spotting so badly!! I think I'm wishing these symptoms I'm feeling so much they appear !


----------



## StayHopeful

Hopinandprayin, have you tried the clear blue digital opks? I started out using the cheapie strips and drove myself crazy with them, it seemed like they were almost always positive. But I've used the clear blue ones both clomid cycles and they were accurate, and it just gives you a smiley face if it's positive so it takes out the guesswork.

GL, hopeful! I was so convinced last cycle because I had so many signs and then it turns out it was the Clomid and AF showed right on time. So this time I'm trying not to symptom spot, but I'm still going crazy. Fx that this is our month! :dust:


----------



## Rachel789

Hi ladies I am starting my first cycle of clomid 50 mg days 5-9 this cycle. I took provera, I was prescribed the 10 day dose and today which is the day after my 7th pill I already started AF. Do any of you know if I should finish the last three pills? I just want to make sure it is out of my system before starting the clomid on CD5. I would call my dr. and ask but it is sunday so I have to wait until sometime tomorrow to get an answer. I am wondering if I should stop now or if I should take another dose tonight and see what my dr. says tomorrow. Any advice?


----------



## usmcwife78

I got a :bfp: on my clearblue dig!!!!!!! :happydance: I had to take a double look when I saw that smiley face!!!!!! It happened just in time cause my husband goes out of town tomorrow evening! I wish he wasnt leaving until tuesday but we have been :sex: since he got in town friday!


----------



## Hope1409

usmcwife78 said:


> I got a :bfp: on my clearblue dig!!!!!!! :happydance: I had to take a double look when I saw that smiley face!!!!!! It happened just in time cause my husband goes out of town tomorrow evening! I wish he wasnt leaving until tuesday but we have been :sex: since he got in town friday!

Congrats!!! That's so exciting:happydance: I see in your siggi that you did 100mg clomid this round. Did you not ovulate on the 50mg? I ask because I am on 50mg, I ovulate but we dont catch the eggie both rounds. Just curious!!! :flower:

Happy and healthy nine months to you" :happydance:


----------



## jenniferlawe

Rachel789 my dr told me to take all 10 provera pills even if I started AF. 

Congrats on the bfp. Hope for a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## usmcwife78

Hope1409 said:


> Congrats!!! That's so exciting:happydance: I see in your siggi that you did 100mg clomid this round. Did you not ovulate on the 50mg? I ask because I am on 50mg, I ovulate but we dont catch the eggie both rounds. Just curious!!! :flower:
> 
> Happy and healthy nine months to you" :happydance:

hope1409, no I didnt O on 50, my prog level was 3.4 very low. I was so worried that I was going to O on 100, I was getting so mad cuz i kept getting BFN on then BAM I got my smiley!!!!!! CD19. I dont really have any EWCM but from what i read that is kinda normal if on clomid??????


----------



## nik25

would you ladies mind If I chime in? I'm on my 1st round of 100 mg clomid this month, and will have my second IUI in a few weeks! I had 4 unsucessful rounds of 50 mg. and last month BFN on 50 mg & 1st IUI. Since my clomid is doubled and this is my second IUI, should I have a better chance? and what are the chances of multiples? Thanks!


----------



## StayHopeful

I took Prometrium instead of provera and AF started before I was done with all 10. My doctor told me to stop taking them when AF started.

Congrats usmc!


----------



## Rachel789

Thanks for your input. I can't decide what to do so I just took another pill tonight and figured I would ask my dr. tomorrow. The first time I was on provera she did instruct me to continue it even if I start bleeding but I wasn't taking clomid that cycle. I would think I need to stop it and get it out of my system before starting the clomid. I guess I will have to see what she says.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Usmcwife- so you mean you got a positive when you said bfp right? Congrats and good luck on catching the eggie.


----------



## usmcwife78

Hopeful42nd said:


> Usmcwife- so you mean you got a positive when you said bfp right? Congrats and good luck on catching the eggie.

YES!!!!!! I guess could have word it LOTS better. I was so happy, I was meaning to say is.... I GOT A + SMILEY ON MY OPK!!!!!! HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!


----------



## aig2011

Hello ladies
I'm currently on my second round of clomid. I took 100mg last month but did not produce a mature follicle. This month I took 150mg 3-7. I'm currently on cd12 and will be having an u/s on cd14. Really hoping for a mature follicle. What is next after clomid if it doesn't work this month?? Clomid 200mg or a different type of med like femara or injectables... Im just really hoping it works this month :) Have been ttc for 2.5 years naturally but diagnosed with PCOS.


----------



## Jozilyn

Started first cycle of clomid on March 13th. Had sucessful ovulation but failed to conceive. So April 13th took clomid again and ovulated again. Had an IUI on April 26th and am quite hopeful. Still waiting.....closer too the end of my two week wait. But am looking forward to a HPT on Thursday May 10th! Nothing but good wishes to all TTC!:happydance:


----------



## Rachel789

What time of day do you ladies take your clomid? I am trying to decide if it will make sense to take it during the day or at night..


----------



## Rachel789

jenniferlawe said:


> Rachel789 my dr told me to take all 10 provera pills even if I started AF.
> 
> Congrats on the bfp. Hope for a happy and healthy 9 months

Jennifer-thanks for your reply! :flower:

Did you start clomid straight after that cycle of provera? If so how soon after your last provera pill did you take your first clomid pill? I was kind of concerned with taking those two too close together.


----------



## Jess19

May 10th is when I was susposed to be testing for the firsr but I caved this am lol


----------



## TTCBean

I took my last Clomid this morning... it's night time now and it's hitting me that I am finished this round and I have to let nature take its course. I am so so scared and worried! What's going on with me! I was feeling confident and happy for those 5 days!!!


----------



## aig2011

Rachel789 said:


> What time of day do you ladies take your clomid? I am trying to decide if it will make sense to take it during the day or at night..

I've taken both round of clomid at bedtime around 8 or 9pm. I would rather have the s/e while I'm sleeping. :)


----------



## jenniferlawe

I take clomid at night to hopefully sleep through side effects. Last cycle I took clomid 7 days after provera on the the 5 th day of my cycle. This month it was 9 or 10 days after. I would call your dr to just double check for your own sanity. 

I took my last 100 mg of clomid tonight now to sit back and try to enjoy the next week or two and hope I ovulate. I am so excited to see if the clomid will help me ovulate.


----------



## nik25

I Hve always taken my clomid t night and would Hve bad hot flashes and night sweats so this month I'm taking mine around noon and I love it! I'm even taking double dose of what I'm used to and my only issues are headache and crampy. I guess I'm so busy during the day I don't even notice it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Woohoo af has just arrived on day 41 what means i finaly get to o my clomid in 2 days!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Noodle1234

Hi, this is my first post so apologies if it's in the wrong place or I say the wrong thing! I have a three and a half year old son who was conceived after a year of ttc. I had been referred to a specialist As very irregular periods but no diagnosis as the first thing they did was a urine test which turned out to be positive and a scan showed I was 11 weeks +4 .
We had always wanted two children with a small age gap so no contraception and no baby after 3 years :-(
I have been to the specialist and prescribed 100mg of clomid following 4 months of day 21 blood tests that were all less than 2 and therefore confirmed that I wasn't ovulating.
I was very excited that on my first round of clomid my bold test came back as 40.2 and I finally thought this would be it, but sadly not. I have started my second round today and just looking for someone who is hopefully going through the same thing to help support each other.


----------



## StayHopeful

Welcome noodle and GL on this round!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

guys im going crazzzzzy waiting for results of cd21 progesterone test to see how good clomid round 1 was to me, and wether i oved!
my boobs are a bit sore at the mo... dont know if that means anything, or even if im imagining it!


----------



## jenniferlawe

Fingers crossed for you. Let us know.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Do u think sore boobs is a symptom I ov'ed?? Or is it a common clomid side effect ?


----------



## MamfaJane

hopefulfor1st said:


> Do u think sore boobs is a symptom I ov'ed?? Or is it a common clomid side effect ?

I've had major sore boobs post ovulation on both round of Clomid, not sure if it's a sign of ovulation though


----------



## hopefulfor1st

God I hope it's not a sign I've ov'ed this late then...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

hopefulfor1st said:


> Do u think sore boobs is a symptom I ov'ed?? Or is it a common clomid side effect ?

Sore boobs is usually caused by progesterone which is in higher supply post o. I think it's a good sign. Good luck!


----------



## usmcwife78

today is my CD20, and yesterdayCD19 I got my 1st smiley on my OPK and I test twice on!
few questions...ok I have been having Opains in righr and left 1st started off mostly on left then would go to right then both, then back to left,which all started last week. Saturday CD18 I was fine most the day then BAM migraine which I do have them bad anyways but take meds everyday to help them (but I stop taking them awhile bk due to I would have to stop if I got PG), andyways on top of the migraine I was very nausea which I think was due to the migraine, I also had some O pains throught the day but not bad. does that sound normal? 
CD19 (my + opk day) pretty good all day,moody was preety good, just annoyed with my teenage son, which is normal since hes 16 and on that I know everything and mom knows nothing stage. anyways little after I got my + (which was 2ish pm) i started slowy getting stronger O pains and they was on right side, by evening they were way stronger and even hust at times :sex:, I felt like they (right side) was huge/swollen, and I could really feel them certain ways I would even sit. suddenly around 10ish pm I really felt them and then I got a really sharp pain on right that I even felt in my side and back. the right side pains after that was still strong but started but not like they were few hrs earlier....I also had taken another opk and it was + 8ish pm. it didnt bother my sleep last night which I kept thinking "great this is going to me a long night" but it wasnt, and my husband didnt even snore which is a blessing! lol
today CD20 Opains not to bad, little stronger then CD18 but not as strong as CD19. OPK - today. no sore bb's, which is fine with me I hate having sore bb's.
So does any of this sound normal or has anyone had anything like this?
wondering if the sharp pain that I even felt on right O,& my side & to my back means that was eggs releasing or whatever?
Could I have still got a +opk and then a few hrs later O?
does :sex: make the O pains stronger?
does it mean since I had the most strongest pains on right (once I got my +opk) that I Od on the right, reason I am asking that is I have a didelphis uterus, and I carried my son on the left uterus and I did miscarried from my right, but Dr said my right side was actually bigger then left....but have to keep in mind I was PG on left 16 yrs ago.
I know that clomid can give you a higher chances of twins and my husband father was a twin, and my brother-n-law has twins (but my husband and brother-n-law have diff dads)....so i wasnt sure since I felt pain on both sides but ended mostly on right, if thats a sign of trying to have twins (does that make sense) ? My dr said it would be a 50/50 chance that I could carry twins cause of my didelphis uterus. 
my cm was moist Cd18 and little on CD19 but no EWCM at least not yet, and I read clomid drys you up, but I would think since I havent seem any EWCM that it would make it harder to conceive. 
We used the preseed and OMG it makes my husband last LONG time....(tmi sorry), but has anyone else had that happen? It seemed after about 5-10 mins it dry up on me..... normal????? the 1st 2 times we used it it wasnt like that.
I pray we caught the egg..... we have been :sex: since Friday like crazy! Now my husband has just left until wednesday! fingers crossed he had some good swimmers and I had some good eggs.
oh one last thing, is it better to O earlier in cycle? I mean does that give you a better chance of having good/better/more eggs? Or doesnt it really not matter? cause today being CD20 i was cutting it close! i know clomid can make you O late, but to me it mad me end up Oing normal (I think) since i really didnt O every month prior to Clomid
Im sorry this is soooo long just wanted some input and see if anyone has had anything similar!
sorry this is SOOOOOO long!
Oh I so hated the nausea I had ALL last week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh and my mood on friday cd 17....YEP I WAS SWINGING!


----------



## Calitronagrl

Going on to my 2nd month of Clomid at 50mg. I have no medical issues, but husband and I have been ttc naturally for 3 years with no luck. The doctor did a laprascopic surgery on me in February to make sure there was nothing wrong and there wasn't. So he thought that me being on Clomid would give me a good push. My cycles are regular, every 28 - 29 days. The first month on Clomid I ovulated on the 13th of April, (had an ultrasound done on that day and saw follicle, and got the egg white cm that evening) but didn't get AF until 21 dpo. So it pushed back my lateal phase by a week. It kinda sucked though, because the day I got my af I was scheduled to take a blood test since I have never been late. It was extremely painful, which I am guessing the Clomid was to blame. Hoping this month will be our month, because I really don't want to go through another af like that again.


----------



## Rachel789

I have heard that clomid can cause some women to dry up and not have much for cm. Those of you that have been through one or more cycles-have you experienced this? I am trying to decide if I should try taking robitussin or mucinex. And when is it good to start taking mucinex and how much do you need to take? Thanks!


----------



## never2late70

Rachel789 said:


> I have heard that clomid can cause some women to dry up and not have much for cm. Those of you that have been through one or more cycles-have you experienced this? I am trying to decide if I should try taking robitussin or mucinex. And when is it good to start taking mucinex and how much do you need to take? Thanks!

Totally dried me up. I suggest preseed :) worked great for us and it's not putting any uneeded medication into your body :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel789

Thank you never2late. I have preseed, we usually just use it like we would use lube. I never use the applicator. Do you used the applicator? If so how much do you use?


----------



## never2late70

Rachel789 said:


> Thank you never2late. I have preseed, we usually just use it like we would use lube. I never use the applicator. Do you used the applicator? If so how much do you use?

I use the applicator and a very small amount, otherwise it all comes back out when the hubby does..lol but you can use it the lube way too.


----------



## egg muffin

Im starting my 3rd round of clomid 50mg tom, unluckily got af today cd 32. I was monitored jus the first round they said I did respond ,n cd 18 progesterone came 92 I did O but didn't fall preg. Second month we bd every other day except a week off in my 2ww coz dh being so tired n getting back frm work late. I've not been opking as doc said hv sex often n there's no need to opk also my hubby's a doc n he too says that o tracking increases stress n anxiety.

What do u say shall I continue bding every other day without tracking? N relax n wait what clomid does fr me.I always use to think its really going to work within first two cycles but it didn't :( I've been so much crying to see af today. 

Fingers crossed atleast I've 4 more mths to go .. 

Baby dust to u all !


----------



## Hope1409

egg muffin said:


> Im starting my 3rd round of clomid 50mg tom, unluckily got af today cd 32. I was monitored jus the first round they said I did respond ,n cd 18 progesterone came 92 I did O but didn't fall preg. Second month we bd every other day except a week off in my 2ww coz dh being so tired n getting back frm work late. I've not been opking as doc said hv sex often n there's no need to opk also my hubby's a doc n he too says that o tracking increases stress n anxiety.
> 
> What do u say shall I continue bding every other day without tracking? N relax n wait what clomid does fr me.I always use to think its really going to work within first two cycles but it didn't :( I've been so much crying to see af today.
> 
> Fingers crossed atleast I've 4 more mths to go ..
> 
> Baby dust to u all !

Hi there. I start my first pill of round 3 tonight. Lucky for you that you have 4 more refills but hopefully you wont need it :happydance: I only have one more refill left if this month doesn't happen. I ovulate on it, just not catching the eggie. I started a new thread for clomid round 3, feel free to join if you (or any of you ladies) like!!! GL to all of us and hopefully we will have more bfp's rolling in real soon! :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/995491-3rd-times-charm-round-3-clomid.html


----------



## egg muffin

Hi hope1409, thanks I too hv pills for just this third mth will hv to ask them for more if God forbid I need it. Wow u starting tonight n I'm starting tom cd 2-6 so we're together  let's c what God has in store for us. 
I would love to join the thread.
I really hope this is "our" month Amen 
Xx


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm 10dpo and I've had AF-like cramps and achy-ness on and off today. Anyone else had this?


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> I'm 10dpo and I've had AF-like cramps and achy-ness on and off today. Anyone else had this?

The on and off thing happened to me this last cycle. I tried not to read too much into it but sometimes you just cant help it. lol. I am about to go take my first pill of round 3....im nervous!:dohh:


----------



## StayHopeful

Haha yeah, I'm really trying not to symptom spot this cycle. I did last cycle and I was so sure I would get my bfp, so I was really upset when AF showed. I'm not expecting her this time until Fri but a couple times today I really expected to see her. Trying to wait to test but it's getting harder!


----------



## never2late70

StayHopeful said:


> Haha yeah, I'm really trying not to symptom spot this cycle. I did last cycle and I was so sure I would get my bfp, so I was really upset when AF showed. I'm not expecting her this time until Fri but a couple times today I really expected to see her. Trying to wait to test but it's getting harder!

My AF is due on Saturday so I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning! :happydance:

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

I thought about testing tomorrow morning too but 11dpo is still pretty early... I'll see how patient I feel in the morning!


----------



## Hope1409

Good luck to you both and hopefully you both get your BFP's. This time I swear I am going to have my DH hide all the tests because I refuse to test early. lol. I did better this last time, I test like 2 days before af was due....but this time I am not testing!!!! we'll see, haha! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

grrr.... rang today to see if my cd21 progesterone bloods were in and the nurse said they are but my fs wasnt in today to review and leave notes for her to give me! i wish shed just said they werent there at all lol. i just want to know if the clomid made me ov so i knew wether this cycle was out the window or not!!! im finding it harder n harder to be positive ill get a bfp when i dont even know if ive oved!!!!
today i just noticed ive got lotiony cm.... ive NEVER had anything other than clear so could that mean anything? and i think my boobs are sore- but it could be the constant poking to check if theyre sore lol


----------



## Chabby

Hi everyone,

Just saw the posts on using pre-seed lube. Is this something I should be doing on clomid? Does it help or it just makes having such regular sex easier?!

I'm a week into taking provera to bring on Af as I've had nothing since coming off the pill 8 months ago and have Pcos.

Anyone known to have spotting in the middle of taking provera? Thought it was Af yesterday but gone again now.

Also does anyone know how many days after finishing provera Af comes, and how many days after starting clomid you would ovulate, if it happens at all? I'll be on Cd 5-9 whenever that might be. 

Any advice welcome!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Chabby said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just saw the posts on using pre-seed lube. Is this something I should be doing on clomid? Does it help or it just makes having such regular sex easier?!
> 
> I'm a week into taking provera to bring on Af as I've had nothing since coming off the pill 8 months ago and have Pcos.
> 
> Anyone known to have spotting in the middle of taking provera? Thought it was Af yesterday but gone again now.
> 
> Also does anyone know how many days after finishing provera Af comes, and how many days after starting clomid you would ovulate, if it happens at all? I'll be on Cd 5-9 whenever that might be.
> 
> Any advice welcome!

after finishing provera, af will come within 10 days! on your fifth day of bleeding (or 5 days after start of af), that will be when you start you clomid, which you take each day until day 9. you will ovulate between 3 and 10 days after last clomid pill (so somewhere between day 12-19)


----------



## Kipps

hi everyone,


i just wanted to say hi! i am 27yrs old and ttc first child.

i am on 2nd round of clomid. im currently on day 4 and taking 100mg day 2-6.

I had 50mg last month and had no signs of anything from either scan or blood tests!

i have pcos and also i suffer from hyperplasia (thickening of the lining of the womb) and i also tend to bleed conatsntly for weeks and weeks on end without a break!!

have been off contraception for nearly 3 yrs and nothing has happened! had lapaocopys, hysteroscopys, dye through my tubes, scans, bioposys, blood tests the lot!! my oh has been tested and he is all fine!

our first round of clomid i had nothisterone for 5 days to create a cycle and then 50mg day 2-6 scan and bloods showed nothing! this cycle then lasted for 48-49 days before i had bfn and then started nothisterone again to create bleed!

so currently cycle day 4 have scan booked for day 12!!

i am really hoping that this might work as i have been told i will only be able to clomid for 6 months! does anyone know what the next steps are??

is anyone else day 4 as well?? xx


----------



## StayHopeful

Bfn this morning, hoping it was just too early!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

StayHopeful said:


> Bfn this morning, hoping it was just too early!

fx your right lovely! 
me too.....
its way too early and i dont even have confirmed o yet lol.
what cd u on?

hey can u tell me...if im now having lotiony cm and slightly sore boobs, do u think that means i oved? first round clomid


----------



## Butterfly22

hopefulfor1st said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Bfn this morning, hoping it was just too early!
> 
> fx your right lovely!
> me too.....
> its way too early and i dont even have confirmed o yet lol.
> what cd u on?
> 
> hey can u tell me...if im now having lotiony cm and slightly sore boobs, do u think that means i oved? first round clomidClick to expand...

I usually have creamy/lotiony cm after O on clomid. This cycle it is even more cm than when I O'd. Prior to clomid I never had sore boobs, but since I've been on clomid I have sore boobs after O every time.

So, IMO you O'd already, but I am def no expert with clomid. I feel like I come up with new questions about it every day. :haha:


----------



## hoka

hi ladies,

I'm new here but have been reading the forums avidly for a while now. I'm just hoping someone whos been in a similar situation can help me because Ive tried looking but cant find any clear answers.

Im 37 and been TTC for 10 months now, which is when i came off BCPs. My cycles were really long (between 35-42 days) so my doc put me on clomid to shorten my cycles. My blood tests and my BBTs showed that I have been ovulating every cycle, but since i started on the clomid, it's all gotten v confusing.

I'm on my 1st clomid cycle - 50mg CD2-6, and according to my beta, hadn't ovulated by day 22, my progesterone levels were v low. So my doc has told me to take 100mg CD-2-6 on my next cycle. My BBT has also not elevated this cycle which indicates I havent ovulated. Ive tried OPKs in the past, but because of my lengthy cycles have never had a positive result from them, so gave up.

Like some ladies on this forum, Ive had lots of symptoms that have been confusing me, lots of lower abdomen pains, which I was hoping were ovulation/implantation pains :nope:. Lots of energy slumps and dizzy spells too, which at first I thought couldve meant I was PG, but since I got my beta results Ive tried to dismiss these, but a little part of me is still holding out some hope, or am i deluded?!

This is whats been happening: 
CD22-24  slight brown/pink spotting in the morning along with PMS up until CD28. HPT on CD33 just to be sure, but it was BFN as expected. Then again on CD36-37 I had bright red streaks in my discharge (sorry TMI) in the morning, along with PMS until CD38, to the point where I was convinced AF was here, but then it stopped and here I am again... waiting with no symptoms at the moment. Im going out of my mind with frustration. Will my AF ever come? Ive ordered some more HPTs and will test again when they arrive just in case, but has anyone else experienced these confusing symptoms that can help/reassure me?? 

I am now on CD 43 and there is no sign of AF. Im so frustrated as I was put on clomid to shorten my cycles not lengthen them!

Sorry for the essay, but just need some advice here. Thanks for reading! :winkwink:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Butterfly22 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Bfn this morning, hoping it was just too early!
> 
> fx your right lovely!
> me too.....
> its way too early and i dont even have confirmed o yet lol.
> what cd u on?
> 
> hey can u tell me...if im now having lotiony cm and slightly sore boobs, do u think that means i oved? first round clomidClick to expand...
> 
> I usually have creamy/lotiony cm after O on clomid. This cycle it is even more cm than when I O'd. Prior to clomid I never had sore boobs, but since I've been on clomid I have sore boobs after O every time.
> 
> So, IMO you O'd already, but I am def no expert with clomid. I feel like I come up with new questions about it every day. :haha:Click to expand...



thnx hun, will get my test results tomoz to know for sure but didnt sleep last night worrying! your comment gives me some relief... the sore boobs didnt appear til bout day 21 so i hope i oved well n truly b4 that cos i was just about all bded out by then!


----------



## Butterfly22

hoka said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new here but have been reading the forums avidly for a while now. I'm just hoping someone whos been in a similar situation can help me because Ive tried looking but cant find any clear answers.
> 
> Im 37 and been TTC for 10 months now, which is when i came off BCPs. My cycles were really long (between 35-42 days) so my doc put me on clomid to shorten my cycles. My blood tests and my BBTs showed that I have been ovulating every cycle, but since i started on the clomid, it's all gotten v confusing.
> 
> I'm on my 1st clomid cycle - 50mg CD2-6, and according to my beta, hadn't ovulated by day 22, my progesterone levels were v low. So my doc has told me to take 100mg CD-2-6 on my next cycle. My BBT has also not elevated this cycle which indicates I havent ovulated. Ive tried OPKs in the past, but because of my lengthy cycles have never had a positive result from them, so gave up.
> 
> Like some ladies on this forum, Ive had lots of symptoms that have been confusing me, lots of lower abdomen pains, which I was hoping were ovulation/implantation pains :nope:. Lots of energy slumps and dizzy spells too, which at first I thought couldve meant I was PG, but since I got my beta results Ive tried to dismiss these, but a little part of me is still holding out some hope, or am i deluded?!
> 
> This is whats been happening:
> CD22-24  slight brown/pink spotting in the morning along with PMS up until CD28. HPT on CD33 just to be sure, but it was BFN as expected. Then again on CD36-37 I had bright red streaks in my discharge (sorry TMI) in the morning, along with PMS until CD38, to the point where I was convinced AF was here, but then it stopped and here I am again... waiting with no symptoms at the moment. Im going out of my mind with frustration. Will my AF ever come? Ive ordered some more HPTs and will test again when they arrive just in case, but has anyone else experienced these confusing symptoms that can help/reassure me??
> 
> I am now on CD 43 and there is no sign of AF. Im so frustrated as I was put on clomid to shorten my cycles not lengthen them!
> 
> Sorry for the essay, but just need some advice here. Thanks for reading! :winkwink:

Hi hun. I feel your pain with the symptoms that make you think your preggo then AF shows up every time. I try to ignore all symptoms now but it is really tough! :nope:

Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## hoka

Butterfly22 said:


> hoka said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new here but have been reading the forums avidly for a while now. I'm just hoping someone whos been in a similar situation can help me because Ive tried looking but cant find any clear answers.
> 
> Im 37 and been TTC for 10 months now, which is when i came off BCPs. My cycles were really long (between 35-42 days) so my doc put me on clomid to shorten my cycles. My blood tests and my BBTs showed that I have been ovulating every cycle, but since i started on the clomid, it's all gotten v confusing.
> 
> I'm on my 1st clomid cycle - 50mg CD2-6, and according to my beta, hadn't ovulated by day 22, my progesterone levels were v low. So my doc has told me to take 100mg CD-2-6 on my next cycle. My BBT has also not elevated this cycle which indicates I havent ovulated. Ive tried OPKs in the past, but because of my lengthy cycles have never had a positive result from them, so gave up.
> 
> Like some ladies on this forum, Ive had lots of symptoms that have been confusing me, lots of lower abdomen pains, which I was hoping were ovulation/implantation pains :nope:. Lots of energy slumps and dizzy spells too, which at first I thought couldve meant I was PG, but since I got my beta results Ive tried to dismiss these, but a little part of me is still holding out some hope, or am i deluded?!
> 
> This is whats been happening:
> CD22-24  slight brown/pink spotting in the morning along with PMS up until CD28. HPT on CD33 just to be sure, but it was BFN as expected. Then again on CD36-37 I had bright red streaks in my discharge (sorry TMI) in the morning, along with PMS until CD38, to the point where I was convinced AF was here, but then it stopped and here I am again... waiting with no symptoms at the moment. Im going out of my mind with frustration. Will my AF ever come? Ive ordered some more HPTs and will test again when they arrive just in case, but has anyone else experienced these confusing symptoms that can help/reassure me??
> 
> I am now on CD 43 and there is no sign of AF. Im so frustrated as I was put on clomid to shorten my cycles not lengthen them!
> 
> Sorry for the essay, but just need some advice here. Thanks for reading! :winkwink:
> 
> Hi hun. I feel your pain with the symptoms that make you think your preggo then AF shows up every time. I try to ignore all symptoms now but it is really tough! :nope:
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart?Click to expand...

hey Butterfly,

thanks for your reply. TBH I'd be more than happy for AF to turn up right this minute, just so I can try again. right now, I feel like I'm in limbo. I'm trying to ignore the symptoms, but like you say it is really tough!

I haven't managed to transfer my paper charts to electronic charts yet. I need to sit down for an hour to do this at some point. my charts aren't very typical though. they're long and my CM doesn't correspond with my BBT, they're a bit all over the place really, so I'm not always v strict in taking my BBT anymore. my docs and acupuncturist told me not to bother, but I try to for my own info.

my last chart is basically a lot of low temps, with no shift (apart from when I've had a drink or had very little sleep).

I'm going to wait for my HPTs to arrive, then test again, then if AF still hasn't arrived, I'm going to have to call my docs (who are next to useless)! :growlmad:
x


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! I forgot to take my last clomid pill last night at bedtime. Have you ever done this? I took it this morning when I realized it! Crap... I will call my doctor shortly when they open for the day!


----------



## Calitronagrl

tlm said:


> Hi girls! I forgot to take my last clomid pill last night at bedtime. Have you ever done this? I took it this morning when I realized it! Crap... I will call my doctor shortly when they open for the day!

I am pretty sure you should be fine, but definitely call your doctor just to be sure. I just started my 2nd round today. Praying that my mood swings will be minimal. I know my coworkers are cringing at the thought of me taking it again, lol.


----------



## scerena

Ladies I will not be taking clomid ever again now, it doesnt do the job properly it gives me a nice follicle but a thin lining...
Had a fs appointment today... I am definatly doing injectables :happydance: My af isnt here yet so could have started them next cycle but I wont be able to get monitored as I will be away for two weeks, so I will be starting after this next cycle hopefully af will not take too long to show after a natural cycle... so 1 natural then on to the next step. I only get three months worth on the injectables- so praying they work... otherwise its on to egg sharing for me...


----------



## usmcwife78

Little confused! 
2day is my CD21, and I got a +opk on CD19 (I used dig. clearblue, and dip sticks) I tested 2 times on CD19 (2ishpm & 8ish pm) and they both were +. Yesterday CD20 I figured I would test agin and I did twice and the dig clearblue was - and the dip stick was hard to read so i really cant say. Now that brings me to 2day CD21, I just tested with dig clearblue and the dip sticks, and they both came out +.
On Cd19 I had Opains and they got stronger throughout the day into evening and I felt like my ovaries were swollen, for about a hour it was very hard to sit,move, turn or pretty much anything, then around 10ish I got this sharp pain on right ovary and the pain went into my side and into my back, it was a quick burst of sharp pain that lasted for maybe 10-15 seconds. After that I still had O pains and they were like they were b4 the busrt of sharp pain, and they also seem to feel little swollen.
Yesterday after :sex: they felt swollen for maaybe 30 mins, but then throughtout the day I still had some O pains but NOTHING like the day b4, more like pressure and what not. As for 2day I really have no pains and or signs I actually feel good... will admit O's feel little sore/diff ,just nothing like the past 2 days

So Im confused on why I got + on dig clearblue and dip sticks on CD19, then - on CD20 and + CD21 (today)!
ANd confused on the pain and the sharp burst pain along with swollen on CD19!
has anyone ever had this? any ideas?

I hope that wasnt to confusing!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Calitronagrl said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I forgot to take my last clomid pill last night at bedtime. Have you ever done this? I took it this morning when I realized it! Crap... I will call my doctor shortly when they open for the day!
> 
> I am pretty sure you should be fine, but definitely call your doctor just to be sure. I just started my 2nd round today. Praying that my mood swings will be minimal. I know my coworkers are cringing at the thought of me taking it again, lol.Click to expand...

My mood swings are a lot easier this month. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

hopefulfor1st said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Bfn this morning, hoping it was just too early!
> 
> fx your right lovely!
> me too.....
> its way too early and i dont even have confirmed o yet lol.
> what cd u on?
> 
> hey can u tell me...if im now having lotiony cm and slightly sore boobs, do u think that means i oved? first round clomidClick to expand...

Thanks, I'm on CD 29 and 11dpo today. I'm just not feeling very hopeful about this cycle. Actually, I've been really depressed and negative this whole cycle, I wonder if the Clomid has something to do with that. Last cycle I was so convinced I was pregnant, I had so many symptoms and was pretty gutted when AF showed. This time has been completely different.

My cm has been weird this cycle, not really much of it at all, but I usually only have sore bbs after I o. Really it's more sensitive nipples than sore bbs, though this time I've had sore bbs through the whole cycle, even before o.


----------



## Hope1409

Stayhopeful our cycles on clomid are so similar. First round I swore up and down I was pregnant because I had the sensitive nipps and sore bbs and cramps. I had very little discharge after o too. I was sooo crushed to see af. Then this past month I had no symptoms at all. Not even the sensitive nipps. Only thing I had this time around was extreme discharge which I never get after o. If it wasn't for the day21 tests confirming I ovulated, I could have sworn I didn't o. 

I really wonder what my round 3 of clomid is going to do to me. Hopefully be nice and give me a BFP at the end of it :) GL and I am keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, Hope! I'm just tired of waiting this cycle, I want to know one way or the other. And I think having Mother's Day around the corner is making it harder. Really missing my little angel today


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hi ladies i begin clomid tonight for the first time are the side effects as bad as some people say? xx


----------



## Hope1409

WhisperOfHope said:


> Hi ladies i begin clomid tonight for the first time are the side effects as bad as some people say? xx

Not at all...at least for me anyway. I am on my 3rd round of clomid and I have had no side effects. I think only this time around I have mild hot flashes but I can't tell if its the clomid or if my house is just hot, lol. 

I also take mine at night (8pm) so that I can sleep through side effects if I do have them. Most women on here take it at night as well. GL :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hope1409 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i begin clomid tonight for the first time are the side effects as bad as some people say? xx
> 
> Not at all...at least for me anyway. I am on my 3rd round of clomid and I have had no side effects. I think only this time around I have mild hot flashes but I can't tell if its the clomid or if my house is just hot, lol.
> 
> I also take mine at night (8pm) so that I can sleep through side effects if I do have them. Most women on here take it at night as well. GL :)Click to expand...

thank you il do night too i think:happydance::happydance: i know its not a definate pregnancy at the end but really exited as waited so long to start and this is our best shot so far xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

took my clomid 5-9 (although it wasnt really cd 5 as i was anovulatory so doc just said "the day u start, well name day5")
had my progesterone cd 22 and just got it back today.... a disappointing 7!!!
the nurse suggested that she thought i had oved later, and my prog wasnt all the way up when i had my bloods monday, so has booked me in again for cd29 next monday to test them again. now im worried if i oved late, at the time i was all bded out! we dtd cd7,9,11,13,15,17 and 20 so not enough towards the end of cycle! 
i guess what im asking is what a 7 means in terms of progesterone? is it like day after o? or do u think it means no o??


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies I started my 4th round of clomid last night 25mg days 3-7. When I spoke with the nurse on Monday she mentioned that the clinic will allow up to 12 cycles of clomid in a row. My question is, is this safe? Has anyone ever done this (and actually concieved??) From what I have read online its not common practice but then some ladies on here say it is perfectly safe. Just wanted to post in the clomid thread to see what you ladies think. xxx


----------



## Chabby

hopefulfor1st said:


> Chabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just saw the posts on using pre-seed lube. Is this something I should be doing on clomid? Does it help or it just makes having such regular sex easier?!
> 
> I'm a week into taking provera to bring on Af as I've had nothing since coming off the pill 8 months ago and have Pcos.
> 
> Anyone known to have spotting in the middle of taking provera? Thought it was Af yesterday but gone again now.
> 
> Also does anyone know how many days after finishing provera Af comes, and how many days after starting clomid you would ovulate, if it happens at all? I'll be on Cd 5-9 whenever that might be.
> 
> Any advice welcome!
> 
> after finishing provera, af will come within 10 days! on your fifth day of bleeding (or 5 days after start of af), that will be when you start you clomid, which you take each day until day 9. you will ovulate between 3 and 10 days after last clomid pill (so somewhere between day 12-19)Click to expand...

Thanks Hopeful.
My gynae is great but is a bit of a whirlwind and I left her room with some instructions scribbled down. Hard to believe provera will work when I've had no sign of Af in 8 months. Won't know what to do!
Good luck with your clomid x


----------



## Rachel789

hopefulfor1st said:


> took my clomid 5-9 (although it wasnt really cd 5 as i was anovulatory so doc just said "the day u start, well name day5")
> had my progesterone cd 22 and just got it back today.... a disappointing 7!!!
> the nurse suggested that she thought i had oved later, and my prog wasnt all the way up when i had my bloods monday, so has booked me in again for cd29 next monday to test them again. now im worried if i oved late, at the time i was all bded out! we dtd cd7,9,11,13,15,17 and 20 so not enough towards the end of cycle!
> i guess what im asking is what a 7 means in terms of progesterone? is it like day after o? or do u think it means no o??

Hi hopeful, I am new on this thread. I am starting my first clomid round tomorrow (cd5-9 50mg). Were you doing opks or temping? Temping is a little bit of a hassle but it gives you so much information and really helps you pinpoint when you o. That will take the guessing out of it and you can keep BD'ing on a regular basis until you see a definite temp shift on your chart. If you don't temp and IF you have a next cycle I highly recommend it. Good luck!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Rachel789 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> took my clomid 5-9 (although it wasnt really cd 5 as i was anovulatory so doc just said "the day u start, well name day5")
> had my progesterone cd 22 and just got it back today.... a disappointing 7!!!
> the nurse suggested that she thought i had oved later, and my prog wasnt all the way up when i had my bloods monday, so has booked me in again for cd29 next monday to test them again. now im worried if i oved late, at the time i was all bded out! we dtd cd7,9,11,13,15,17 and 20 so not enough towards the end of cycle!
> i guess what im asking is what a 7 means in terms of progesterone? is it like day after o? or do u think it means no o??
> 
> Hi hopeful, I am new on this thread. I am starting my first clomid round tomorrow (cd5-9 50mg). Were you doing opks or temping? Temping is a little bit of a hassle but it gives you so much information and really helps you pinpoint when you o. That will take the guessing out of it and you can keep BD'ing on a regular basis until you see a definite temp shift on your chart. If you don't temp and IF you have a next cycle I highly recommend it. Good luck!Click to expand...

my doc told me opks arent reliable with pcos, and i was already quite stressed about checking, that i simply dtd every 2nd day from 12-18


----------



## hopefulfor1st

also, as silly as this sounds, i cant chart as i sleep on the wall side of the bed n have nowhere to keep thermometer. andi think climbing over hubby to reach for it defeats the purpose of bbt


----------



## Butterfly22

hopefulfor1st said:


> also, as silly as this sounds, i cant chart as i sleep on the wall side of the bed n have nowhere to keep thermometer. andi think climbing over hubby to reach for it defeats the purpose of bbt

Have him hand the thermometer to you! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hopefulfor1st said:


> also, as silly as this sounds, i cant chart as i sleep on the wall side of the bed n have nowhere to keep thermometer. andi think climbing over hubby to reach for it defeats the purpose of bbt

i keeo mine under my pillow soi just grab for it when i wake


----------



## usmcwife78

quick qestion & Im sure I know the answer but wanted to ask,since my clearblue dig test & my dip stick test was
CD19 + tested 2 times
CD20 - tested 2 times
CD21 + tested 2 times
when should I get my prog test done? CD29 or CD31? 

Im also think since I have 1 clearblue dig and 1 dip stick left maybe test again 2day?

























=


----------



## Rachel789

WhisperOfHope said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> also, as silly as this sounds, i cant chart as i sleep on the wall side of the bed n have nowhere to keep thermometer. andi think climbing over hubby to reach for it defeats the purpose of bbt
> 
> i keeo mine under my pillow soi just grab for it when i wakeClick to expand...

I was just going to say this, keep it under your pillow!


----------



## never2late70

Tested with an FRER last night and BFN. I am 6 days away from AF (Monday) so I am not going to test again until maybe Friday. I am sick of literally pissing money down the drain on these test..lol and I only have one CBE Digital left 

:shrug:

~Angie


----------



## nik25

I have the same problem almost always with clear blue. I think it detects such a tiny amount your body might not quite be ready to O yet but it's still picking up the surge. Im going to use a clear blue fertility monitor and the digi strips and cheapo ovulation tests this month lol


----------



## nik25

Oh and I just swolled my last clomid pill for the month lol.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

never2late70 said:


> Tested with an FRER last night and BFN. I am 6 days away from AF (Monday) so I am not going to test again until maybe Friday. I am sick of literally pissing money down the drain on these test..lol and I only have one CBE Digital left
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> ~Angie

Go with Internet cheapies, they do the same thing and have to meet regulations. They show lines fairly early, you just need to make sure to get the pink dye, not blue, and when time is up, toss the test and don't look at it again, as sometimes they get evaps way later. It's how I got my bfp. I gave up supporting the big name companies two years ago.


----------



## never2late70

Hopeful42nd said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Tested with an FRER last night and BFN. I am 6 days away from AF (Monday) so I am not going to test again until maybe Friday. I am sick of literally pissing money down the drain on these test..lol and I only have one CBE Digital left
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> ~Angie
> 
> Go with Internet cheapies, they do the same thing and have to meet regulations. They show lines fairly early, you just need to make sure to get the pink dye, not blue, and when time is up, toss the test and don't look at it again, as sometimes they get evaps way later. It's how I got my bfp. I gave up supporting the big name companies two years ago.Click to expand...

How do I find internet cheapies?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh Angie I just saw your bfp on the cover page... Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Check online sites. I ordered from earlypregnancytests.com
You get em for like a buck a piece or less in some cases. Totally worth it. There is coupon codes to enter too for further discounts if you search for them. It may take too long to get em now but if you need to go another month I'd do it for sure.


----------



## never2late70

hopefulfor1st said:


> Oh Angie I just saw your bfp on the cover page... Congrats!!!!




Hopeful42nd said:


> Check online sites. I ordered from earlypregnancytests.com
> You get em for like a buck a piece or less in some cases. Totally worth it. There is coupon codes to enter too for further discounts if you search for them. It may take too long to get em now but if you need to go another month I'd do it for sure.

Thanks hopefulfor1st, but It was a blue dye test so I am a little weary of believeing it yet :shrug: I took a FRER last night and it was a BFN :nope: 
AF is due Monday and I only have one CBE Digital left so I am going to hold off from testing again until Friday. I feel like I am pissing my money down the drain with these tests :dohh:

Thanks Hopeful42nd :winkwink: I will check into it!

~Angie


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I literally thought that this morn too. I bought 60 opks and 30 10miu hpts on eBay for like $15 though. 10miu is the same sensitivity as frers


----------



## never2late70

hopefulfor1st said:


> I literally thought that this morn too. I bought 60 opks and 30 10miu hpts on eBay for like $15 though. 10miu is the same sensitivity as frers

what is miu?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Like the sensitivity, how much hcg they can pick up, digis won't pick it up til it's up to 25, frers are 10


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Perhaps this will be helpful.
https://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies i took my first pill last night but during the night and this morning i have a throbbing headache is this normal on clomid?


----------



## sue123

hi i took clomid days 3 to 7 and currently 8dpo and since 5dpo ive been spotting now and then . and took a test yest and today and seems neg as looks like evap line on cheap one and def neg on fr one. could IB last 5 days ? my af due in 5 days thanks


----------



## sue123

opps im 9dpo not 8.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sue123 said:


> hi i took clomid days 3 to 7 and currently 8dpo and since 5dpo ive been spotting now and then . and took a test yest and today and seems neg as looks like evap line on cheap one and def neg on fr one. could IB last 5 days ? my af due in 5 days thanks

my doc told me if i had spotting on clomid to contact him immediately


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I don't think implantation bleeding can happen so early. That's why they say it usually happens just before or close to expected AF.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

and implantation is a few drops at most. think its something the size of a pin head burrowing so it wont do that much damage to cause that much bleeding


----------



## Hopeful42nd

WhisperOfHope said:


> hi ladies i took my first pill last night but during the night and this morning i have a throbbing headache is this normal on clomid?

I used to get headaches on the last two days of pills but not right away. But yes I know lots of ppl who get headaches from it. It messing with hormones after all.


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Does Clomid turn anyone else into an emotional mess? I've been super weepy and am not sure if it's the Clomid or general frustration with TTC. I just seem to be having a rough week :(


----------



## never2late70

HopinAndPrayn said:


> Does Clomid turn anyone else into an emotional mess? I've been super weepy and am not sure if it's the Clomid or general frustration with TTC. I just seem to be having a rough week :(

Yes! I hate Clomid. We're going to discuss another alternative this cycle. 2 failed Clomid cycles are enough after how horrible it made me feel :cry:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lots of gals who don't get along well with clomid take Femara.


----------



## StayHopeful

Did anyone get depressed on Clomid? I feel like this is more than mood swings, I've been really down and feeling hopeless for a few weeks now.


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

StayHopeful said:


> Did anyone get depressed on Clomid? I feel like this is more than mood swings, I've been really down and feeling hopeless for a few weeks now.

I'm experiencing the same thing... 

I've been having a really hard time this week and breaking down over really little things.


----------



## VellyBelle

This month was my first cycle back on Clomid after a MC in January. I broke down and tested today and got a :bfn: I expect the :witch: to start any time now, if af doesn't show I'll test again in a few days.

Has anyone started Clomid again after a MC? Are the chances better or worse?


----------



## sue123

hopefulfor1st said:


> and implantation is a few drops at most. think its something the size of a pin head burrowing so it wont do that much damage to cause that much bleeding

oh my fs said it could happen up to 7 days spotting , i rang him yesterday. but mines going more red and bit more today than other days so i think af is on my way.


----------



## Chabby

Hi ladies,
Anyone had spotting on provera? I'm on day 10 of 14 and not sure if it's just spotting or start of Af, but I thought Af wouldn't come until after provera finishes.
I'e not had an Af for 8 months and was always v light on the pill. Could this be it or should it be a proper Af lasting a few days?


----------



## fayewest

Hi Velly - I am on my 2nd cycle of clomid after a miscarriage, I dont think it makes your chances any better although they do say that TTC after a MC you have a better chance anyway.

I am having CHRONIC pains at the moment, like a constant dull throb, aches when I walk/cant exercise ... Normally I feel ovulation but its a constant prodding pain in my ovary ... If I didnt know that I have not yet had a temp rise, I would assume this is AF or pregnancy, anyone experienced an odd cycle like this?


----------



## StayHopeful

Well AF is due today and my temp dropped this morning, so looks like I'm out this cycle. :cry: no birthday / Mothers Day bfp for me.

Hopinandpraying, I'm sorry you're having a rough week! Same for me, I feel like I'm having an unusually rough time.

Chubby, I took Prometrium to start AF and it came on day 10 of the pills. My doctor told me to go ahead and stop taking them.

Velly, not sure about chances. I didn't start Clomid until after my mc in January and this was my 2nd round.


----------



## TTCBean

Hey laidies: What CD on Clomid do you usually O? I am currently on CD12 and waiting patiently!


----------



## never2late70

TTCBean said:


> Hey laidies: What CD on Clomid do you usually O? I am currently on CD12 and waiting patiently!

Well on my first cycle I went in for my scan on CD11 and had 5 beautiful follicles so they gave me the trigger and we did IUI.

On my second cycle I was having dull cramps on both sides so I went in for my scan on CD 9 and there were 6 beautiful follicles so we triggered on CD 10 and did IUI CD11

I am getting ready to start my 3rd cycle and will be doing back to back IUI with lot's of DTD :) 

Good luck!

~Angie (41)


----------



## essiemturner

Hey ladies im on cycle 5
100 mg clomid + estrodotial(estrogen) + Crinone(progesterone)
im 12 dpo and felt no need to test this month, not sure why? Maybe no sticky bean? getting crampy, not sure if its aunt flo trying to rear her ugly head but cant because dr prescribed prog. for 2 days longer than my normal cycle is... or if theres a bun in the oven baby dust to all!! and many prayers!


----------



## essiemturner

TTCBean said:


> Hey laidies: What CD on Clomid do you usually O? I am currently on CD12 and waiting patiently!

i usualy ovulate on cd 15 with clomid and i take it days 3-7 so if you took it 5-8 you maybe even later


----------



## kintenda

Hi girls! I have a question. Have a fertility appointment next week with the consultant. PCOS confirmed with bloods and ultrasound, so hoping they will pop me straight onto Clomid as hubby had his sperm analysis done on Tuesday, so obviously providing everything is okay... 
My question is - how long does it take you to ovulate after you take the Clomid? I have irregular cycles so it'll be weird to have an actual date to look forward to for ovulation! 
Thanks x

Edit: just seen the post above!


----------



## essiemturner

StayHopeful said:


> Did anyone get depressed on Clomid? I feel like this is more than mood swings, I've been really down and feeling hopeless for a few weeks now.

OMG lol i didn't get depressed but the mood swings are uncontrollable!!! my hubby walked in the door after work and i started crying like a family member i was dear to had died!!! he asked whats wrong and all i could do was between the sobs fit in I..... Don't........KNOW!!!!! lol can't believe the caziness


----------



## essiemturner

nik25 said:


> I have the same problem almost always with clear blue. I think it detects such a tiny amount your body might not quite be ready to O yet but it's still picking up the surge. Im going to use a clear blue fertility monitor and the digi strips and cheapo ovulation tests this month lol

i swear by answer, you can get 20 o perdictors and a lab prego test for 20 dollars and i have used generic brand, clearblue and frer and none could even register my o, they all said i did't but then i used answer and it lined right up wit temps and cm... so give answer a try!


----------



## MamfaJane

TTCBean - I'm on CD13 so we're on the same cycle this month! I take my Clomid from CD5 - CD9 and I usually O on CD 16 or 17


----------



## essiemturner

hopefulfor1st said:


> took my clomid 5-9 (although it wasnt really cd 5 as i was anovulatory so doc just said "the day u start, well name day5")
> had my progesterone cd 22 and just got it back today.... a disappointing 7!!!
> the nurse suggested that she thought i had oved later, and my prog wasnt all the way up when i had my bloods monday, so has booked me in again for cd29 next monday to test them again. now im worried if i oved late, at the time i was all bded out! we dtd cd7,9,11,13,15,17 and 20 so not enough towards the end of cycle!
> i guess what im asking is what a 7 means in terms of progesterone? is it like day after o? or do u think it means no o??

my doc told me that you need a bare minimal 5 of progesterone just to say you ovulated, that a ten is better but 15 is optimal. with clomid you should o on a reg basis but if not on the first cycle then the dr can up it also my doc gave me clomid on cd 3-7 100 mg and i o on day 15, you took yours later and longer so the chance you o'd later is very possible. hope i helped and for encouragement i took 50 mg days 5-9 and i got an 11 but took 100mg days 3-7 nad it was a whopping 27.5.. so keep your head up and baby dust!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well now I'm damn confused..... Had pains tonight in lower abdomen.... Just used my ovulation saliva microscope and it shows ferning!!!


----------



## TTCBean

MamfaJane said:


> TTCBean - I'm on CD13 so we're on the same cycle this month! I take my Clomid from CD5 - CD9 and I usually O on CD 16 or 17

Yay, we have the same cycle this month! Babydust to us :D
I took mine days 3-7. Is there a difference in O between cd3-7 and cd5-9?


----------



## essiemturner

WhisperOfHope said:


> Hi ladies i begin clomid tonight for the first time are the side effects as bad as some people say? xx

i got every single one of those suckers!!! and the first month since i didn't know what to expect it was horrible... but now im on cycle 5 and i know whats coming so i can prepare for it... but the worst are the morning headaches, the hot flashes, and the mood swings. THe mood swings are crazy only because you know that the way you are feeling is weird or wrong, for examle, being mad at the hbby for waiting until 630 to go to gym rather than 4(a hole hour and a half diff lmao) and being so mad you want to scream at him but you don
t because in your head your like why am i so mad about this but you can't stop it only wait for it to pass


----------



## essiemturner

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well now I'm damn confused..... Had pains tonight in lower abdomen.... Just used my ovulation saliva microscope and it shows ferning!!!

i heard with pcos that you can go months without a cycle, well if this is your first or second cycle you really could be ov'd this late


----------



## hopefulfor1st

pretty sure i oved 5-6 days ago though, doc says he caught my progesterone test too close to ov and it was on its way up... a 7 that shows ov last week. tonight i had the same pains again thgough n checked my scope and says oving again?


----------



## MamfaJane

TTCBean said:


> MamfaJane said:
> 
> 
> TTCBean - I'm on CD13 so we're on the same cycle this month! I take my Clomid from CD5 - CD9 and I usually O on CD 16 or 17
> 
> Yay, we have the same cycle this month! Babydust to us :D
> I took mine days 3-7. Is there a difference in O between cd3-7 and cd5-9?Click to expand...

As far as I know the later you take it the longer it takes till your O date, so you should be Oing any day now ;) Are you feeling any O pains or bloating yet? That's my classic sign, all 3 rounds I get O pains and bloating 3 days before.


----------



## Rachel789

So I am on CD 6, I took my first clomid yesterday and today I had the most ewcm I have ever had. I know I am not O'ing anytime soon but I was just wondering if this was related to the clomid. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## nik25

I'm only on cd9 an got a positive opk today?!! It was negative later this evening but I'm so confused! And i had a huge rwmp ruse rhis morn. Has anyone ever o'd this soon? I took clomid 100 mg days 3-7. I'll go for an ultrasound and possible IUI in the morning.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am on CD13 and woke up to bloating more on my left side and pains on my left side. These are just like last month but, then they were on my right side so, I guess I am getting ready to O. 

I haven't had any hotflashes this month and only had slight mood swings at the beginning. I sort of got upset over something stupid yesterday but, I wouldn't call it a full blown mood swing, though. We will start BDing daily as of today. My FS doesn't test for O and the only OPKs I can find here in Mexico don't waork. All of the ones I have tried don't even show the control line. So, I am not wasting my money again. I tried to order from Amazon but, the S/H fee is $200USD!! Too much money for OPKs. I wioll just follow my CM, temp, O pains, and bloating for signs of O. We will BD everyday during Watery CM and EWCM and every other day before and after that.

Does this sound like a good plan?


----------



## never2late70

nik25 said:


> I'm only on cd9 an got a positive opk today?!! It was negative later this evening but I'm so confused! And i had a huge rwmp ruse rhis morn. Has anyone ever o'd this soon? I took clomid 100 mg days 3-7. I'll go for an ultrasound and possible IUI in the morning.

My first month I went in for my scan on CD11 and was given trigger and IUI done that day. (clomid CD3-7 100mg)

Last month I went for my scan on CD 8 because my ovaries were throbbing and I had 5 20+ mm follicles so we did trigger and then IUI 36 hours later. Anything is possible with Clomid that is why I am so happy to be monitored and to be given the trigger to guarantee ovulation. 

Good luck! 

~Angie


----------



## StayHopeful

Well I don't know what to think no AF yet. On my 1st round of Clomid I got my temp drop and she was here by 10 that same morning. I had some AF cramping this morning so put on a pad, there's a hint of brown in one spot but nothing else, even when I wipe. I checked my cm again and there was a little blood in it, bt not much. And now my cramps feel almost more like gas, but lower (not sure if that makes sense). I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## TTCBean

MamfaJane said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamfaJane said:
> 
> 
> TTCBean - I'm on CD13 so we're on the same cycle this month! I take my Clomid from CD5 - CD9 and I usually O on CD 16 or 17
> 
> Yay, we have the same cycle this month! Babydust to us :D
> I took mine days 3-7. Is there a difference in O between cd3-7 and cd5-9?Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know the later you take it the longer it takes till your O date, so you should be Oing any day now ;) Are you feeling any O pains or bloating yet? That's my classic sign, all 3 rounds I get O pains and bloating 3 days before.Click to expand...

I hope I O! Yesterday around 4pm I started to get a little discomfort, so I thought maybe it could be O. I was out, so tested with an Internet cheapy when I got home and it was dark, but not as dark as the test line. I figured it would be this morning with FMU, but my CBFM, CB Digital and Internet cheapy says Neg (the line on the cheapy was faint!!!). I feel bloated. Not sure what to think! :shrug:


----------



## nik25

Well it was a false positive:( but I have one follie on the left at 14 and three in my right at 16, 14 & 12.5. Not sure if that's good or not lol. She said in 2-3 days I should O.


----------



## StayHopeful

AF showed this morning. On to June!


----------



## never2late70

StayHopeful said:


> AF showed this morning. On to June!

Me too! Cycle buddy :)

My grandson turns 3 today! I put that picture up of him when he was 3 months ..soo cute!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

essiemturner said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i begin clomid tonight for the first time are the side effects as bad as some people say? xx
> 
> i got every single one of those suckers!!! and the first month since i didn't know what to expect it was horrible... but now im on cycle 5 and i know whats coming so i can prepare for it... but the worst are the morning headaches, the hot flashes, and the mood swings. THe mood swings are crazy only because you know that the way you are feeling is weird or wrong, for examle, being mad at the hbby for waiting until 630 to go to gym rather than 4(a hole hour and a half diff lmao) and being so mad you want to scream at him but you don
> t because in your head your like why am i so mad about this but you can't stop it only wait for it to passClick to expand...

:rofl: i got really peed off at the clocks ticking yesterday was ready to throw them and feel like murdering hubby for just breathing yet the next min i want cuddles and then the next min back to being "clomoody" as hes called me the headaches taperd off after day 2 and take my last tomorrowthis stuff is evil lol


----------



## never2late70

WhisperOfHope said:


> essiemturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i begin clomid tonight for the first time are the side effects as bad as some people say? xx
> 
> i got every single one of those suckers!!! and the first month since i didn't know what to expect it was horrible... but now im on cycle 5 and i know whats coming so i can prepare for it... but the worst are the morning headaches, the hot flashes, and the mood swings. THe mood swings are crazy only because you know that the way you are feeling is weird or wrong, for examle, being mad at the hbby for waiting until 630 to go to gym rather than 4(a hole hour and a half diff lmao) and being so mad you want to scream at him but you don
> t because in your head your like why am i so mad about this but you can't stop it only wait for it to passClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i got really peed off at the clocks ticking yesterday was ready to throw them and feel like murdering hubby for just breathing yet the next min i want cuddles and then the next min back to being "clomoody" as hes called me the headaches taperd off after day 2 and take my last tomorrowthis stuff is evil lolClick to expand...

Clomoody!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Perfect!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

never2late70 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essiemturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i begin clomid tonight for the first time are the side effects as bad as some people say? xx
> 
> i got every single one of those suckers!!! and the first month since i didn't know what to expect it was horrible... but now im on cycle 5 and i know whats coming so i can prepare for it... but the worst are the morning headaches, the hot flashes, and the mood swings. THe mood swings are crazy only because you know that the way you are feeling is weird or wrong, for examle, being mad at the hbby for waiting until 630 to go to gym rather than 4(a hole hour and a half diff lmao) and being so mad you want to scream at him but you don
> t because in your head your like why am i so mad about this but you can't stop it only wait for it to passClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i got really peed off at the clocks ticking yesterday was ready to throw them and feel like murdering hubby for just breathing yet the next min i want cuddles and then the next min back to being "clomoody" as hes called me the headaches taperd off after day 2 and take my last tomorrowthis stuff is evil lolClick to expand...
> 
> Clomoody!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Perfect!!!Click to expand...

he used it to his advantage today wound me up so much that i would clean the bathroom before his mum came over (i clean when im pissed):haha:


----------



## never2late70

WhisperOfHope said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essiemturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i begin clomid tonight for the first time are the side effects as bad as some people say? xx
> 
> i got every single one of those suckers!!! and the first month since i didn't know what to expect it was horrible... but now im on cycle 5 and i know whats coming so i can prepare for it... but the worst are the morning headaches, the hot flashes, and the mood swings. THe mood swings are crazy only because you know that the way you are feeling is weird or wrong, for examle, being mad at the hbby for waiting until 630 to go to gym rather than 4(a hole hour and a half diff lmao) and being so mad you want to scream at him but you don
> t because in your head your like why am i so mad about this but you can't stop it only wait for it to passClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i got really peed off at the clocks ticking yesterday was ready to throw them and feel like murdering hubby for just breathing yet the next min i want cuddles and then the next min back to being "clomoody" as hes called me the headaches taperd off after day 2 and take my last tomorrowthis stuff is evil lolClick to expand...
> 
> Clomoody!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Perfect!!!Click to expand...
> 
> he used it to his advantage today wound me up so much that i would clean the bathroom before his mum came over (i clean when im pissed):haha:Click to expand...

OMG!! Me too!This place is freakin spotless!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

never2late70 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essiemturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i begin clomid tonight for the first time are the side effects as bad as some people say? xx
> 
> i got every single one of those suckers!!! and the first month since i didn't know what to expect it was horrible... but now im on cycle 5 and i know whats coming so i can prepare for it... but the worst are the morning headaches, the hot flashes, and the mood swings. THe mood swings are crazy only because you know that the way you are feeling is weird or wrong, for examle, being mad at the hbby for waiting until 630 to go to gym rather than 4(a hole hour and a half diff lmao) and being so mad you want to scream at him but you don
> t because in your head your like why am i so mad about this but you can't stop it only wait for it to passClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i got really peed off at the clocks ticking yesterday was ready to throw them and feel like murdering hubby for just breathing yet the next min i want cuddles and then the next min back to being "clomoody" as hes called me the headaches taperd off after day 2 and take my last tomorrowthis stuff is evil lolClick to expand...
> 
> Clomoody!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Perfect!!!Click to expand...
> 
> he used it to his advantage today wound me up so much that i would clean the bathroom before his mum came over (i clean when im pissed):haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!! Me too!This place is freakin spotless!Click to expand...

having to spend the weekends at his mums for mothers day and hes ready to kill me and if moods could kill he would be dead now lol i can feel it bubbling up inside me :haha:


----------



## StayHopeful

never2late70 said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> AF showed this morning. On to June!
> 
> Me too! Cycle buddy :)
> 
> My grandson turns 3 today! I put that picture up of him when he was 3 months ..soo cute!Click to expand...

Yay, a cycle buddy! When are you taking Clomid this round? I'm taking 25mg days 5-9.


----------



## never2late70

StayHopeful said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> AF showed this morning. On to June!
> 
> Me too! Cycle buddy :)
> 
> My grandson turns 3 today! I put that picture up of him when he was 3 months ..soo cute!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, a cycle buddy! When are you taking Clomid this round? I'm taking 25mg days 5-9.Click to expand...

I am taking 100mg CD3-7 again..


----------



## sue123

well spotting gone more red and more of it now so im gonna put it down as cd1 today and take clomid days 3 to 7 again. but i was worried incase it dont stop but FS said its fine and not concerned and dont want to see me to check just said move on to next cycle


----------



## TTCBean

End of CD13 and haven't caught O yet ! I am getting worried I won't O. :(


----------



## StayHopeful

Ttcbean, I didn't o until day 19 my first cycle and day18 my 2nd.


----------



## sue123

hi all. my fs said i can take 100mg clomid as 50 not worked but he still dont want to monitor me so i suppose its ok to up the dose as he said so but still bit worrying


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im cd 7 today takingmy last tab tonight andowke this morning feeling achey and bloated surely its too early to be working?


----------



## GalvanBaby

sue123 said:



> hi all. my fs said i can take 100mg clomid as 50 not worked but he still dont want to monitor me so i suppose its ok to up the dose as he said so but still bit worrying

Don't worry too much. I started out on 100mg and I usually O, it was to strengthen my Os.

I am on my 2nd cycle and waiting to O now.


----------



## usmcwife78

Hi ladies....how is everyone? I havent been on in bout a week! I have a few questions and figured this would be the best place to get the answers.
So I got my 1st +opk on the 19th, a -opk 0n the 20th and + on 21 & 22 CD. So Im not sure if Im am 8dpo or 6dpo, but Im going by my 1st +opk so that would make me 7dpo/8dpo (in a few hrs),anyways I know lots women get tender btrast with clomis and I havent got ant at all. None even after dpo. I did get a drop in my temp 2day....now I just cant wait to wake up and temp again!!!!!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cda2d/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

So I guess Im asking if anyone has not had tender breast but has the others from gassy,Constipation,pressure,cramps.....


----------



## Rachel789

Hi ladies! I have a question for you experienced clomid users because this is my first round and I am not sure what is normal or not. If you take a look at my chart in my sig you will see my temp went up a lot for yesterday and today. I have been charting for over 6 months and my pre o temps are always 96.5ish and post o go up to 97.6. I have had two days of temps around 97.6, I have never seen temps this high pre o for me even after a night of drinking and poor sleep. Do you think the clomid could somehow have caused my temp to be higher, have you seen this before? Also for the past few days I have been having tons of ewcm, the most I have ever seen. Anyones input would be greatly appreciated :)


----------



## cmwilson

Hi ladies! Hoping I can join you. :shrug: I posted this on the other Clomid thread as well but I wanted to get your expertise. I am on my second cycle of Clomid, my first cycle of 50 I didn't O and now I am on 100 Mg. I had a scan today on Cd 14 and they didn't really see anything. They saw one that they said might grow but it was still under 10mm so they couldn't really classify it as growing. Last cycle I didn't have any that were slightly bigger (I have PCO). I go in for another scan on Friday (Cd 18) do you think there is any chance the follicle will grow or am I out this cycle? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## sue123

GalvanBaby said:


> sue123 said:
> 
> 
> hi all. my fs said i can take 100mg clomid as 50 not worked but he still dont want to monitor me so i suppose its ok to up the dose as he said so but still bit worrying
> 
> Don't worry too much. I started out on 100mg and I usually O, it was to strengthen my Os.
> 
> I am on my 2nd cycle and waiting to O now.Click to expand...

so it will be on to go to 100 mg then ? and ty hun x


----------



## Rachel789

cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies! Hoping I can join you. :shrug: I posted this on the other Clomid thread as well but I wanted to get your expertise. I am on my second cycle of Clomid, my first cycle of 50 I didn't O and now I am on 100 Mg. I had a scan today on Cd 14 and they didn't really see anything. They saw one that they said might grow but it was still under 10mm so they couldn't really classify it as growing. Last cycle I didn't have any that were slightly bigger (I have PCO). I go in for another scan on Friday (Cd 18) do you think there is any chance the follicle will grow or am I out this cycle? Thanks for your help!!

:hugs: I hope someone in this thread can provide you some insight


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone knowledgeable in charting? Mine is in my chart. I am waiting to O and not sure if my temps look like I have yet or not.


----------



## Rachel789

Seems like this is more of a questions thread than Q & A thread :haha:


----------



## Rachel789

TTCbean-your chart does not indicate that you o'ed yet. Keep testing with opks and bd'ing. You will see a sustained thermal shift once you o. FF will give you the crosshairs once you have three higher temps than your previous 6 I believe.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ok, ladies. I have a nother question. I thought, I was dying this morning. I had labor like pains in my left side. This has been an ongoing gradually getting worse pain for the past few days. 
HAve any of you had these type pains during O?


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you Rachel for your answer! I hope I o soon!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I would have loved to provide answers but I never charted on clomid was always monitored by the doc.

Galvinbaby- if it's really bad I would seek help or at least call your doc. Better safe than sorry with overstimulation. I personally had bad pain when O'ing but it wasn't like labor, it was more of a sore/bruised/tenderized feeling. I had trouble sitting and walking around. Mine could also have been attributed to IUI pain though. Good luck. Hope you are okay.


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

cmwilson said:


> Hi ladies! Hoping I can join you. :shrug: I posted this on the other Clomid thread as well but I wanted to get your expertise. I am on my second cycle of Clomid, my first cycle of 50 I didn't O and now I am on 100 Mg. I had a scan today on Cd 14 and they didn't really see anything. They saw one that they said might grow but it was still under 10mm so they couldn't really classify it as growing. Last cycle I didn't have any that were slightly bigger (I have PCO). I go in for another scan on Friday (Cd 18) do you think there is any chance the follicle will grow or am I out this cycle? Thanks for your help!!

Sorry cmwilson, my doc usually says if they're that small I'm out for the cycle and that he'll change my dosages on Clomid/Metformin and scan again the next month :( Metformin was what did the trick for me on PCOS I just had my first regular cycle! 

FXed for you! Good Luck and :dust:


----------



## ababyfor jlg

Hi everyone..this is my first time on here...or any message board but I thought I would reach out! I am on my first cycle of clomid. I am 26 years old and was just diagnosed with PCOS in September. We weren't going to try for a baby but the PCOS changed our minds so we figured if it were going to take a while, we would try now. My doctor prescribed clomid 50 mg cd3-7. I am on cd9 and not sure if it's working or will work.... just looking for anyone to chime and tell me it's gonna be ok! Just kidding but what should I be feeling around CD9? I'm getting slight twinges on the left side but no other symptoms with the clomid...


----------



## GalvanBaby

I called my Dr and she prescribed me a pain medicine and told me that if it is not gone by tomorrow to go in to get checked.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

just wanted to let all u ladies know i oved on my first clomid round 50mg!!!!
my progesterone was 31.7


----------



## sue123

hopefulfor1st said:


> just wanted to let all u ladies know i oved on my first clomid round 50mg!!!!
> my progesterone was 31.7

thats good hun gl xx


----------



## seabean

Coming over to the clomid thread from the long cycles thread (hi rachel cm!!!:hi::haha:)

I have PCO(S?) and am young, thin, and just haven't ovulated in 6 months. After BCP I had 4 pretty normal although maybe a little on the longer side (30-35 days), then a CP, then nothing. I am going to start clomid this next cycle (currently taking progesterone now to bring on AF). My Dr. is starting me on 100mg CD4-8. Is this too high???? Why wouldn't she start me on 50mg?? Is there something about cystic ovaries that makes it better to start on 100? I REALLY want to avoid twins. However, I also am afraid that clomid won't work for me at all...so I'm trying to just be somewhere in the middle - it works, but not TOO well.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

seabean said:


> Coming over to the clomid thread from the long cycles thread (hi rachel cm!!!:hi::haha:)
> 
> I have PCO(S?) and am young, thin, and just haven't ovulated in 6 months. After BCP I had 4 pretty normal although maybe a little on the longer side (30-35 days), then a CP, then nothing. I am going to start clomid this next cycle (currently taking progesterone now to bring on AF). My Dr. is starting me on 100mg CD4-8. Is this too high???? Why wouldn't she start me on 50mg?? Is there something about cystic ovaries that makes it better to start on 100? I REALLY want to avoid twins. However, I also am afraid that clomid won't work for me at all...so I'm trying to just be somewhere in the middle - it works, but not TOO well.

im not sure hun im on my first clomid cycle of just 50 but alsoon 1000mgof metformin too:shrug:


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been on for a while, hope everyone ok...

Went for my scan yesterday as I have started taking oestrogen to thicken my lining, They couldn't see any improvement but i'd only taken 4 tablets at that point so an improvement was not necesarilly expected so soon. Has anyone else have experience of being on Clomid and getting a thin lining? Is anyone else taking Oestrogen for this?

Good news is that my follies are looking good and the nurse said we could have twins this month as both sides are big!

On round 5 now so getting anxious!!

C
x


----------



## jenniferlawe

I hope it works for you. Good luck.


----------



## Jeni82

Coastdreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Haven't been on for a while, hope everyone ok...
> 
> Went for my scan yesterday as I have started taking oestrogen to thicken my lining, They couldn't see any improvement but i'd only taken 4 tablets at that point so an improvement was not necesarilly expected so soon. Has anyone else have experience of being on Clomid and getting a thin lining? Is anyone else taking Oestrogen for this?
> 
> Good news is that my follies are looking good and the nurse said we could have twins this month as both sides are big!
> 
> On round 5 now so getting anxious!!
> 
> C
> x


I'm on my first round of clomid 50mg. I went to the FS yesterday and I have 3 good follies but my lining is thin (5.7) so I was prescribed estrodial (estrogen) 1 at night vaginally for 7 days. I go back tomorrow cd12 for more blood and u/s, I am not sure how quick the estrogen works, I hope its quick. I will know more tomorrow.

:dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I talked to my Dr again today. My stomach is the size of a 4 month pregnant stomach and it feels hard and full. She wants me to go in tomorrow for an U/S and check up. We will also, talk about our next step if, no BFP this month! I hope it is something different, I don't know if I can do another cycle of Clomid. 

:hugs:


----------



## nik25

Galvinbaby keep us posted!! Good luck! We go for our 2nd IUI in the A.M


----------



## never2late70

GalvanBaby said:


> I talked to my Dr again today. My stomach is the size of a 4 month pregnant stomach and it feels hard and full. She wants me to go in tomorrow for an U/S and check up. We will also, talk about our next step if, no BFP this month! I hope it is something different, I don't know if I can do another cycle of Clomid.
> 
> :hugs:

Praying for you.:hugs: Honestly I don't know how much more Clomid I can take either...It's brutal:growlmad:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Nik: Good luck tomorrow!!! Thank you!

Never2late: Thak you and yeah, I hate this stuff!! I am only on mmy 2nd cycle too!!

:hugs:


----------



## never2late70

GalvanBaby said:


> Nik: Good luck tomorrow!!! Thank you!
> 
> Never2late: Thak you and yeah, I hate this stuff!! I am only on mmy 2nd cycle too!!
> 
> :hugs:

I'm on my 3rd round and its gets worse every month, and every month new S/E:growlmad: It will be worth it if it works..


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is my trouble, I am having major doubts that it is going to work. My Dr says, I have to give it time, but I had a tubal reversal and I don't have much time to concieve without IVF and I don't want my surgery to of been in vain. It cost too much and hurt too much. My Dr did my surgery and she said that if I am not pregnant within a year, we have to do IVF becasue after a year the possibilites of pregnancy drop by more than 3/4. My year will be up un Feb. I know that seems like forever, but when I get AF I think well 1 more month gone!

It is driving me crazy!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just back from my scan have lots of follies but one big one that is 14 mm is that good? ive to go back monday to check if i have oved


----------



## nik25

What cd are you on? I had one follie on my left at 14, and three on my right at 16,14,12.5 on cd10. I'm not sure but I think it's really good to have large follies at that stage so good luck!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nik25 said:


> What cd are you on? I had one follie on my left at 14, and three on my right at 16,14,12.5 on cd10. I'm not sure but I think it's really good to have large follies at that stage so good luck!!

im cd 10 today she said i SHOULD ovulate over the weekend/monday as they grow 1mm a day and have to be around 18/19 mm thank you xxx


----------



## nik25

Yore welcome! If it helps I'm now on cd14 and I'm pretty sure I'm O'ing today. So it took mine that was 14 & 16 4days to mature completely.


----------



## nik25

We are on our way right now for our 2nd IUI!:) we have a 3hour drive:(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, long way to go for it. Good luck :dust:
I just found out yesterday my 2nd IUI made a baby girl, nice and healthy and right on track :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nik25 said:


> We are on our way right now for our 2nd IUI!:) we have a 3hour drive:(

good luckk hun xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hopeful42nd said:


> Wow, long way to go for it. Good luck :dust:
> I just found out yesterday my 2nd IUI made a baby girl, nice and healthy and right on track :)

awwww congrats xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

congrats hopeful!!! Girls are awesome!


----------



## nik25

Thanks! And congrats Hopeful!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations!!!


----------



## never2late70

Hopeful42nd said:


> Wow, long way to go for it. Good luck :dust:
> I just found out yesterday my 2nd IUI made a baby girl, nice and healthy and right on track :)

:happydance: I have 3 daughters. Wouldn't know what to do with a boy..lol

Congratulations :hugs:

Good luck Nik :)


----------



## usmcwife78

went in for my prog level yesterday CD28 9dpo, which I usually go 10dpo, but we are out of town today, anyways I got my results 2day and they came back 32.2, which they said was good. IDK if its good, Im on 100mg of Clomid, and last month I was on 50mg of Clomid and Prog levels was 3.4
AF isnt due for another 5 days but I have been having AF like cramps for past few days,nausea, and Ovary Twinges, and was gassy over last week and weekend!


----------



## nik25

SO... hubby and I just had IUI about 4 hrs ago and when we got home we bd again;) it just Kinda happened lol but is it ok?? I just realize that maybe we shouldn't have just yet?


----------



## never2late70

nik25 said:


> SO... hubby and I just had IUI about 4 hrs ago and when we got home we bd again;) it just Kinda happened lol but is it ok?? I just realize that maybe we shouldn't have just yet?

Perfectly ok :happydance: (per my RE/FS)


----------



## Jeni82

nik25 said:


> SO... hubby and I just had IUI about 4 hrs ago and when we got home we bd again;) it just Kinda happened lol but is it ok?? I just realize that maybe we shouldn't have just yet?

My FS recommends that you bd that night to help increase your chances.
Good Luck!


----------



## Hope1409

Hopeful42nd congrats!!! That's so great you have one of each!!! Too cute! :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, my appt went great!! My left ovary worked double time this month and created 2 eggs!! She said that it looks like 2 eggs were released so, hopefully we catch at least one of them!!

That was some major pain for to little eggs!!

She came to the conclusion that I am very stressed with the TTC. She said that next month, I am to go in for an U/S before starting Clomid because my ovary is big. If the ovary is normal again, we will do Clomid CDs5-9 and monitor 13-15 and trigger as soon as we have mature eggs. She said that will take the stress off of BDing the right days. 

Hopefully, we don't have to do the trigger. I am horibly afraid of shots and don't know if I can do it myself. OH has already said to not even begin to ask him to put it in!! Big CHICKEN!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sharhea

GalvanBaby said:


> Well, my appt went great!! My left ovary worked double time this month and created 2 eggs!! She said that it looks like 2 eggs were released so, hopefully we catch at least one of them!!
> 
> That was some major pain for to little eggs!!
> 
> She came to the conclusion that I am very stressed with the TTC. She said that next month, I am to go in for an U/S before starting Clomid because my ovary is big. If the ovary is normal again, we will do Clomid CDs5-9 and monitor 13-15 and trigger as soon as we have mature eggs. She said that will take the stress off of BDing the right days.
> 
> Hopefully, we don't have to do the trigger. I am horibly afraid of shots and don't know if I can do it myself. OH has already said to not even begin to ask him to put it in!! Big CHICKEN!!! :rofl:

I just did my second cycle with 100mg of Clomid and a trigger shot yesterday with a follicle that was 24mm (on CD16). I couldn't stick myself so I had my DH do it for me. I couldn't stop laughing and when he did it I didn't feel a thing. I literally asked him if he had done it yet... so I wouldn't worry so much about the trigger shot. (We had Ovidrel)

However today I'm having monster cramps... and feeling grody. Hopefully I O tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, hopeful!


----------



## Niks

Hi everyone,

I am new here and ttc for past 6 months. I will be starting 2nd Cycle of clomid soon. Hope this is my lucky cycle. I am feeling so impatient. Here is a brief history about me

---------------------------
29 Years Old

Diagonosed with PCOS in 2010.
Started taking BCP to regulate my cycles.
Stopped BCP in July 2011. AF in August 2011.
Started Glucophage1000 mg in Oct 2011 and Got AF in Dec 2011.
No AF since.
Had laparoscopy and ovarian drilling on 24th Feb 2012. No endometreosis and tubes fine.
Was expecting AF 4 weeks after surgery but nothing.
Started Clomid 50 mg by picking a random day on 3rd April and considered it CD05. Did not ovulate and no AF again .
Starting provera today and then will be starting a second round of clomid on CD5. 
:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

lunchtime at 11dpo!

1st round clomid 50mg

praying its a sticky one!~
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2353.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hopefulfor1st said:


> lunchtime at 11dpo!
> 
> 1st round clomid 50mg
> 
> praying its a sticky one!~

awwww congratulations and lots a sticky dust xx


----------



## Niks

hopefulfor1st said:


> lunchtime at 11dpo!
> 
> 1st round clomid 50mg
> 
> praying its a sticky one!~

Congratulations! I will be praying for u!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have some seriouse aches and cramping going on today is that norma lfor clomid?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yup, like flu aches!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hopefulfor1st said:


> Yup, like flu aches!

yeh its hurting the tops of my legs too! wasnt sure if it could do that lol


----------



## Coastdreams

Congratulations Hopeful!

I'm feeling a bit down today. One of my best friends called and she's just had a BFP this morning, a very early one but a BFP. This is amazing news as this will also be my first godchild! I am very excited but as always the joy for my friend is then followed by the disappointment and worry for myself.

She is the same age as me and it has only taken her 6 and her hubby 6 months to conceive.

Anyway, sorry for bringing everyone down, but you ladies are a great support network...

I've decided to BD every day just before ov this month. Normally do it every other day but i'm going to try and see what happens. Should have two eggies this month so want to catch them!

Does anyone think it makes a massive difference whether you do every day or every other?

C
x


----------



## TTCBean

I am feeling down today myself too. A friend just announced her BFP. She had the nerve to say she was thinking about aborting it on Facebook. WHO SAYS THAT? But she decided she'll be the best Mommy now. So congratulations to her, another person who didn't want a child or plan one is now going to be a parent. And I am here to suffer for some reason. 

Yes I am bitter. The depression I feel about failing to conceive is like no other feeling I've felt. It's a deep pit within my soul.

CD18, no "peak" on my CBFM. Just another "High". Negative OPK and negative ferning.


----------



## nik25

Hopefulfor1st, CONGRATS!!!!! Yay so happy for you:)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations Hopeful!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## never2late70

hopefulfor1st said:


> lunchtime at 11dpo!
> 
> 1st round clomid 50mg
> 
> praying its a sticky one!~

Wahoodle! :happydance::happydance:

What cycle day did you get your IUI and were you on Clomid or the trigger shot?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

No iui, no trigger. 
Was my 1st round and I actually haven't had af since my withdrawal bleed from pill mid January. The dr said to me to just start taking clomid straight away and "we will call that day 5" I bded like crazy cd7-17, then thought, surely I've ov'ed and stopped. Dtd once on cd20. Cd 22 bloods showed progesterone of 7...I'd JUST ov'ed. I cried that I'd missed my chance and only only bded once around o time and even then I thought I'd ov'ed so didn't really lay still after etc, as I'd done earlier in month! Cd29 confirmed ov with a healthy progesterone of 31.7! I was happy I'd ov'ed but with only one bd thought I was out!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Went to dOc this Arvo and he said "you must be super fertile!" I was thinking hmm yes, except for those 50 cysts in my ovaries and the inability to naturally ovulate!


----------



## lilyannabella

Hi everyone, can I join? My doctor places me on clomid today but he's such a jerk...he basically insisted I get on it and he's barely answered my questions!!! Stupid NHS. I left his office in tears. This week I got a faint positive. I went to the doctor and it was a false positive I was told:cry:. So he wrote me a prescription for clomid and provera and told me he had an emergency meeting.
So my questions are: 

(1) he told me to take clomid on days 2-6 but I see inthe threads almost everyone takes it on days 5-9 and then switch to 3-7. Does it make any difference?

(2) when do we bd? Do I need to OPK all the time?

This is all frustrating for me because I felt that my doctor didn't want to take the time to explain to me. I'm hurt. :cry:.


----------



## nik25

So sorry for him being so inconsiderate! It really doesnt matter when you take clomid bit the earlier you take it, the more follicles you will produce vs taking it later gives you bigger follicles so I'd say earlier for more of a chance. I took it 5 cycles on days 5-9, and this cycle I'm taking it days 3-7. I like it better 3-7. Also start taking opk on cd10. I test I've a day until cd13 and then I test twice a day until I get a positive. If you have any other ?'s you can message me. The only main side effects I get are headache, cramping, tired, and some eye blurry ness.(not too bad though) this month taking it earlier I hardly had any side effects though! Good luck!!! What cd are you?


----------



## StayHopeful

My doctor told me it doesn't really matter when I take it, I did 3-7 the last 2 rounds and I'm doing 5-9 this time. We bd every other day until about cd 16 (I o late) and then every day until my scan shows I od.


----------



## lilyannabella

nik25 said:


> So sorry for him being so inconsiderate! It really doesnt matter when you take clomid bit the earlier you take it, the more follicles you will produce vs taking it later gives you bigger follicles so I'd say earlier for more of a chance. I took it 5 cycles on days 5-9, and this cycle I'm taking it days 3-7. I like it better 3-7. Also start taking opk on cd10. I test I've a day until cd13 and then I test twice a day until I get a positive. If you have any other ?'s you can message me. The only main side effects I get are headache, cramping, tired, and some eye blurry ness.(not too bad though) this month taking it earlier I hardly had any side effects though! Good luck!!! What cd are you?

Thank you so much:hugs:. Well the last time I saw AF was in niv 2011 I stopped counting:blush:. I took fertilaid for 2 months and got ewcm the second month so I thought I ovulated but I guess not. Anyway i'll follow your advice. I just started provera today. So I'll let you know when I'm on CD 1.


----------



## NMichMomma

WhisperOfHope said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Yup, like flu aches!
> 
> yeh its hurting the tops of my legs too! wasnt sure if it could do that lolClick to expand...

I had this too!! My legs killed!! Im trying to eat more banana's for the potassium hoping that helps when those aches show again. Keep Hydrated too! Very important :) Good Luck!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can clomid cause weight gain? ive been trying to loose weight and was working but since ive been taking the clomid it seems to of just come back:shrug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yep. I gained 5-6 lbs after being rock steady for seven years.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hopeful42nd said:


> Yep. I gained 5-6 lbs after being rock steady for seven years.

ahh that sucks been good aswell with no junk food and still the weight comes


----------



## StayHopeful

I've gained a few pounds but I think it's because of my PCOS.


----------



## Niks

Even I have put on so much od weight recently I no longer fit in my old clothes.


----------



## never2late70

WhisperOfHope said:


> can clomid cause weight gain? ive been trying to loose weight and was working but since ive been taking the clomid it seems to of just come back:shrug:

I have gained 12 whopping pounds in 3 months!!! :dohh: I have not changed my eating habits either. Stupid "Clomoody" bahahaha (I still love that one)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have gained 5 lbs in the past 6 weeks with Clomid and I can't afford to gain weight!! :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i used to be a size 6 until i was around 17 then i ballooned managed to loose a little but now its back hope its just water


----------



## Hope1409

Really? I haven't gained any weight? I mean I feel and look bloated during ovulation, but on the scale, I am still the same weight. Maybe dosage has to do with it? Who knows anymore really....or maybe I am too stressed out and when I get stressed, I don't eat, lol. But in all honesty, I would take any weight gain as long as clomid would give me my BFP!!! Hurry up already CLO!:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my stomache had been so crampy today like a constant ache with the odd stab and now from the top of my leg right down to my ankle is aching really bad oh and tmi sorry but my cm seems to of turned REALY watery i thought id peed myself earlyer there was that much:haha::blush: please tell me this is normal and clomid is doing its job


----------



## GalvanBaby

Whisper: I had horrible cramps this month. I didn't really have much CM, though. The first month I had slight cramps and tons of CM.

I am 5DPO. Last night, I couldn't sleep, the lower part of my calves were hurting so bad. I am exhausted today and in on of my typical Post CLomid O moods! :( 
I told myself the first of the month that I wouldn't stress during my TWW which here in Mexico is a 3WW, the tests are not FRER and they usually don't detect anything before 20DPO!! I am stressing on if we BDed enough, we missed the day before and the day after. Just 2 times on O day and 2 times 2 days before. 
I really don't want to go through another month of Clomid, this shit hurts! My Os never really hurt, but last month it was painful and this month it was as bad as labor! 

If we don't get a BFP this month, my FS said we will do 100mg CDs 5-9 again and monitor from CDs13-15. We will use the trigger once egg is mature.

So, if no BFP, at least I have a plan in place for next month.

:hugs:


----------



## Hope1409

I got my positive opk today, cd15. Clomid has helpedmin keeping my o day consistent which i am assuming is a good thing? Before I use to ovulate anywhere from cd16-21. The first month I was super dry with clomid, last month I had lotion like cm and tons of it....this time is yet to be seen, lol.


----------



## Mrswb

1 month ago i started taking clomid. WHOA side effects day two was the most angry PMS symptoms i have ever had. Day 1 perfectly fine, no side effects thought i was in the clear. Day 2 i had some mild hot flashes in the evening thought maybe it was just the first heat wave of summer hitting me. Day 3 watch out I was so cranky and agitated for no reason. I swear my husband didnt love me anymore even though he had been at work all day. Day 4 CRAVINGS after fighting them all day i finally conceded and went to the store bought 42$ of every random junk food i found, luckily it was just craving because the junk food lasted for the next three weeks. I also notice i stated to rub my belly and place my hands on it, it was mildly bloated but nothing major. This was eye raising for me because typically i hate my belly, it is usually one of my least favorite side effects of weight gain. Even my husband knows i hate him touching it.

CD14 (cycle day) i went for my first ultrasound to check for follicle growth, sadly nothing on my right ovary and on my left there was a medium size follicle. The follicle growth was on 14mm which is too small to ovulate an egg from it needs to be 21mm or more. My Dr. felt like it could possible continue to grow so i should come back in five days and recheck it. I am not going to hide it but i was a little sadden and blue for the next few days but though there still might be hope.
CD18 follicle recheck, still nothing on the right but the left side had grown 4mm but was still only 18mm, not big enough to ovulate. We discussed our plain of action for the next month, i am upping the clomid to 50mg, and i am going to come in around CD16 this time because my natural cycles are a little longer than the normal 28 day. My cycles are between 30-34 days which is normal for PCOS.
CD40 I took as pregnancy test on and it was negative, with mixed emotion as i would of love a miracle. Since i never saw a positive on my OPKs i figured i never ovulated, therefore i should of started my next cycle on CD34 but nothing has happened.
CD42 Sent my OB/GYN a e-mail letting her know where i was at and what she thought i should do next. Response: wait another week if the next cycle doesnt start by then take another pregnancy test if neg we will discuss our next step.
CD43 Today! headache all morning during household cleaning could be allergies could just be a headache but i am not sure how i should be treating my current condition, do i act pregnant and psych my self into think so meaning no meds for headache and defiantly no allergy medications. Who knows i am just going to proceed with caution at this point.

Anyone out there have a extend cycle on clomid??? Would love some feed back as i don't know many people close to me that have taken clomid.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My cycle extened but by only a few days. I usually have 23 day cycles and with Clomid, I have a 28 day cycle. Good luck!! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So even though I got my bfp 4 days ago, I'm not sure when my period would be due, either today or Tomoz! I keep going to check its not there! 
Thurs I had a pos test, fri even darker( frer), on sat I did anotherand it was lighter. I freaked that I was having a chemical n rang my doc who said line darkness is no indication! It could be diet change, liquid intake, or simply the amount of dye in the test at factory- and to throw all my tests out!!

So now I'm just patiently waiting and telling myself af won't show!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ive been doing opks since day 8 and they are getting darker but not majorly begining to worry that its not working:shrug:imday 14 today is there still a chance of ov?


----------



## StayHopeful

WhisperOfHope said:


> Ive been doing opks since day 8 and they are getting darker but not majorly begining to worry that its not working:shrug:imday 14 today is there still a chance of ov?

I didn't o until cd 19 my first round of Clomid and CD 17 my second round.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

StayHopeful said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> Ive been doing opks since day 8 and they are getting darker but not majorly begining to worry that its not working:shrug:imday 14 today is there still a chance of ov?
> 
> I didn't o until cd 19 my first round of Clomid and CD 17 my second round.Click to expand...

ah thats ok then will wait a few more days b4 i panic lol have another scan in the morn sohopefully she can tell me whats going onx


----------



## hollyfm

Hi ladies I've just started my first cycle of Clomifene. I'm on 50 mg initially, just was wondering more so about the twins side f things? I've read the statistics but just wondered actual chances. I've got a 2 year old son who I conceived naturally but have since developed pcos. My last 3 cycles prior to the Clomifene have been 6/5 weekly so I've been ovulating naturally at some point just hoping this will tip it over to actually fall pregnant. I keep telling my self it could be twins so it's not so much of a shock when I do fall pregnant. Just wondered how many of you had fallen pregnant on Clomifene with twins? Thank you :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Just got back from my scan one follie on the right ready to burst today or tomoz nothing on the left, this is my last go at clomid until august as im away in june and and shes away in july

edit just got a+opk yikes this clomid really does do what it says on the box
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Coastdreams

Hiya,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. The Olympic Flame came through our town on Saturday so that was an exciting day for everyone!

I have had strange things happening this month and I&#8217;m a little confused. When I had my scan last week the nurse said my fertile window would be 17th-19th May. I&#8217;ve always got a positive opk at the time they say I will but this month I&#8217;ve had nothing so far?! We&#8217;ve been bd&#8217;ing every other day but I&#8217;m worried and haven&#8217;t and won&#8217;t ov this month &#61516;

Differences this cycle are that my AF lasted a few days longer and I&#8217;ve started taking Oestrogen and Metformin. I&#8217;m having a blood test Friday morning so I should know on Monday whether I did ov or not. I really hope so as it was looking like I would have two eggies this month!!

Anyone else have any similar experience?

Thanks

C
x


----------



## Cyna99

I already ovulate normally, but it has been over 6 months of TTC without success. Doctor prescribed 50mg of Clomid to be taken on days 5-9, and without IUI. Can anybody tell me what the success rates are with this? What are the chance of twins? I wouldn't mind twins and was wonder if 50mg is enough to do that, and whether 5-9 will help or harm having twins.

Thanks!


----------



## MamfaJane

@cyna & @holly - Clomid does increase your chances if having twins, obviously the bigger the dose, the higher the chance. Also if you take it earlier in your cycle it helps to produce more eggs, eg. CD3-7 if you take it later, it makes you produce better quality eggs, hence your dates @cyna, you are already ovulating so your doc wants to improve the quality of your eggs, same as me :) 

Now for my question ladies, I had serious cramping at 6 & 7 dpo, mostly on my left, which is the side I ovulated this month. I also had major achy, restless leg syndrome in my left upper leg at 6dpo. This is my 3rd round of Clomid and the first time I've experienced this. I'm now 8dpo and I'm still cramping a little but not as bad as yesterday or the days before. It's way too early for AF cramps, I usually only cramp the day that AF arrives. Has anyone else experienced this? Anyone know if it's a good or bad sign?


----------



## Cyna99

At first I was a bit worried about having twins. Now I rather like the idea. Is 50mg too low a dose? Is taking it at days 5-9 going to lower the chances?


----------



## MamfaJane

Cyna99 said:


> At first I was a bit worried about having twins. Now I rather like the idea. Is 50mg too low a dose? Is taking it at days 5-9 going to lower the chances?

I have read about women conceiving twins on 50mg, 5-9 will produce better quality eggs but there is still the chance of twins. 3-7 will produce more eggs increasing the chance of twins however, if the doc told you 5-9 it's because he/she doesn't believe you're producing good quality eggs so changing to 3-7 might make you produce more eggs but you might not conceive because they're still not good quality. I'd stick with the doctors instructions if I were you. If you like the idea of twins, discuss it with your doc during your next visit.


----------



## jenniferlawe

I am a little worried this month that I screwed things up. My dr said to take clomid days five through nine counting first day I see blood as day one. So on the 28 th I spotted only when I wiped and this continued for three days. So thought because I did not ovulate last month I just didn't really have a period so on Tuesday I took my first 100 mg pill. Wednesday morning I started bleeding and it continued for the next week. So I think I took my pills the wrong days so freaked out but am pretty sure I ovulated last week so hoping I do t throw things off to badly.


----------



## venusapollo

I just started clomid last night on CD5 with 50mg. I have PCOS and have been on metformin 2 months now (1500) since a miscarriage last year with my first pregnancy. My Dr has me scheduled for an ultrasound on CD 14 but I am nervous about whether or not I should be BDing or waiting as she wanted to make sure we do not have multiples. I also felt like the 14th day was a little late for a scan? I know that CD 12 for me is a holiday and the Dr's office is closed. Should I call and ask about BDing and why the scan is on the 14th?
Also is it standard for the Dr to check progesterone to see if supplements are needed to sustain pregnancy when there is a history of miscarriage? I am confused as to how progesterone helps the pregnancy yet I take provera to start a period? 

My temps are all over the place(usually low around 96.5-96.8, although I did have two weeks of higher temps before this last period, around 97.7) and I try watching for CM and OPKs but I never seem to get clear signs of ovulation. I know that I have on my own obviously since we got pregnant last year. My periods were every 2-3 months but from Dec-March everything was screwy and all over the place and then we found out about the PCOS which I had suspected. I am hoping clomid does the trick and with some help diagnosing timing from the Dr we will be better off. DH got his sperm tested too and everything looked great! I am taking EPO and drinking Raspberry Leaf tea. Just ordered some maca root and tribulus for DH and pre-seed is on its way. Not sure if I should add some Vit B for luteal phase help or not.


----------



## Chabby

hollyfm said:


> Hi ladies I've just started my first cycle of Clomifene. I'm on 50 mg initially, just was wondering more so about the twins side f things? I've read the statistics but just wondered actual chances. I've got a 2 year old son who I conceived naturally but have since developed pcos. My last 3 cycles prior to the Clomifene have been 6/5 weekly so I've been ovulating naturally at some point just hoping this will tip it over to actually fall pregnant. I keep telling my self it could be twins so it's not so much of a shock when I do fall pregnant. Just wondered how many of you had fallen pregnant on Clomifene with twins? Thank you :)


Hi Holly,
My gynae told me there's a 5 per cent chance of twins on clomid


----------



## Chabby

hopefulfor1st said:


> So even though I got my bfp 4 days ago, I'm not sure when my period would be due, either today or Tomoz! I keep going to check its not there!
> Thurs I had a pos test, fri even darker( frer), on sat I did anotherand it was lighter. I freaked that I was having a chemical n rang my doc who said line darkness is no indication! It could be diet change, liquid intake, or simply the amount of dye in the test at factory- and to throw all my tests out!!
> 
> So now I'm just patiently waiting and telling myself af won't show!!!

Sounds v promising, crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Chabby

After 9 months of no Af at all and no O, including numerous opks that I started to think we're just a gimmick and totally useless, I took my first round of clomid last week and had a + ve opk today! So they do work after all, and seems clomid does what it's supposed to.

Does it mean I should O in the next 2 days?

X


----------



## MamfaJane

Hey Everyone, I just got my 7DPO Progesterone results back and I almost fell off my chair. My progersterone levels were sitting at 140nmol/L or 44 ng/ml, which is very high. Can't believe I don't have sore BB's with such high levels of Progesterone this month. Has anyone else had levels this high on Clomid? Hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## nik25

Those levels sound great!! Last month mine was 6.2 with bfn but I'm actually sitting at the lab waiting to get mine checked for his month. They uped my clomid to 100mg this month and my boobs are very sore so I'm Hoping for a high result also. What clomid mg are you on?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I'm out again this month, AF got me last night. Oh well, on to next month. This is starting to really suck. I used to get a BFP so easily and this time, 3 months and nothing. 2 with Clomid! :cry:


----------



## jenniferlawe

That is a great number. I am leaving in about half an hour to get my blood work done for that. Didn't ovulate last month so was upped to 100 mg this cycle so hopin it worked. Although my breasts don't hurt so now I am a little worried. Been having off and on cramps and bad back pain for the last few days so hopin that's something.


----------



## nik25

Sorry af showed. Yeah it does suck:( we've been ttc our 1st for almost 3 years now and I've never even seen a faint line:(


----------



## MamfaJane

nik25 said:


> Those levels sound great!! Last month mine was 6.2 with bfn but I'm actually sitting at the lab waiting to get mine checked for his month. They uped my clomid to 100mg this month and my boobs are very sore so I'm Hoping for a high result also. What clomid mg are you on?

I've been on 100mg of Clomid for 3 months. Currently I'm 9DPO and hoping that the very high Progesterone means I might have a BFP, my levels are equivalent to a first trimester pregnancy, but it's not a reliable pregnancy test, I'm just ecstatic that there's a possibility. Only symptoms I've had have been cramping on my left side with an achy left thigh (like growing pains) 6&7DPO and weird twinges on my right hip today. Can't stomach rich food at the moment either, so fingers crossed. I'm only testing on Sat or Sun though. My boobs were very sore first round, but haven't been sore since. I really hope you get a great level this month!


----------



## MamfaJane

jenniferlawe said:


> That is a great number. I am leaving in about half an hour to get my blood work done for that. Didn't ovulate last month so was upped to 100 mg this cycle so hopin it worked. Although my breasts don't hurt so now I am a little worried. Been having off and on cramps and bad back pain for the last few days so hopin that's something.

Oooh fingers crossed! Those are good signs :) I hope you get a good progesterone result this time round, I think the sore boobs thing depends on the person, I haven't had sore boobs at all this month and my levels are high.


----------



## never2late70

Good luck lovely's! I am praying for us all. :flower:

As for me, had my third IUI yesterday. The hubby and I are leaving in the morning on a lake trip for 4 days. I'm glad I have that to occupy a little of my TWW time :dohh: I have a really good feeling about this cycle. My follicles were bigger than ever and we have been DTD like crazy people FX'd :happydance:

Happy Hump Day!

~Angie


----------



## Coastdreams

great news never too late, fx'd for you!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Ladies :hi:

I've been experiencing some brown spotting yesterday and brown clots today, this is my first cycle on clomid. My cycles have been around 80 days. No sign of O yet. Has anyone ever experienced this kind of spotting. I'm thinking I may be having a light AF and this cycle was anovulatory?


----------



## lilyannabella

nik25 said:


> Sorry af showed. Yeah it does suck:( we've been ttc our 1st for almost 3 years now and I've never even seen a faint line:(

:hugs: aww honey I'm so sorry to hear that. It will happen for all of us soon.


----------



## venusapollo

Help! I took my second clomid pill last night (50mg) and woke up this morning feeling some nausea. I ate a little and since then have been throwing up all morning and afternoon with a migraine. Should I be concerned? I can't take my metformin pills either since I can't keep anything down. I really want to continue with the clomid, but I am a little freaked out.

And here was my previous post I was hoping for some advice on....I just started clomid last night on CD5 with 50mg. I have PCOS and have been on metformin 2 months now (1500) since a miscarriage last year with my first pregnancy. My Dr has me scheduled for an ultrasound on CD 14 but I am nervous about whether or not I should be BDing or waiting as she wanted to make sure we do not have multiples. I also felt like the 14th day was a little late for a scan? I know that CD 12 for me is a holiday and the Dr's office is closed. Should I call and ask about BDing and why the scan is on the 14th?
Also is it standard for the Dr to check progesterone to see if supplements are needed to sustain pregnancy when there is a history of miscarriage? I am confused as to how progesterone helps the pregnancy yet I take provera to start a period? 

My temps are all over the place(usually low around 96.5-96.8, although I did have two weeks of higher temps before this last period, around 97.7) and I try watching for CM and OPKs but I never seem to get clear signs of ovulation. I know that I have on my own obviously since we got pregnant last year. My periods were every 2-3 months but from Dec-March everything was screwy and all over the place and then we found out about the PCOS which I had suspected. I am hoping clomid does the trick and with some help diagnosing timing from the Dr we will be better off. DH got his sperm tested too and everything looked great! I am taking EPO and drinking Raspberry Leaf tea. Just ordered some maca root and tribulus for DH and pre-seed is on its way. Not sure if I should add some Vit B for luteal phase help or not.


----------



## jenniferlawe

Sorry your not able to keep anything down. I am not really sure what you should do. Sorry about your miscarriage. I really hope things turn around for you. Fingers crossed


----------



## nik25

Well I just got my cd21 progesterone levels back. They were 32.88!!! Yay my DR said that is very good:) mamafajane looks like we are in the same boat:)


----------



## jenniferlawe

Oh yay congrats that is a great number. I probably won't get my results until sunday. Oh how I hate waiting.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hello all! My name is Meg and I am new to babyandbump. I have been viewing a lot of posts relating to what my husband and I are going through right now in our life together. We have been TTC for the past two years and finally are getting help. My OB/GYN diagnosed me with a mild form of PCOS after running several blood tests and having an irregular cycle for years. He put me on a 14 day cycle of Provera, then started me on Clomid 50 mg CD 3-7. I am currently on CD 8 and I can't help but be excited, nervous, and scared all at the same time wondering if Clomid will work for me. My mother had trouble conceiving me (the oldest child) and was put on Provera and did 1 round of Clomid. She was among the lucky ones and got pregnant with me after the first round. After me, her body regulated itself and had no issues with either of my younger siblings. I am trying to stay positive through this journey and I rely a lot on my faith and love. I want to wish everyone TTC my best wishes and all who are pregnant and getting ready to have a child, congratulations!! :dust:


----------



## hopingforit

I figured I would join in this thread. My DH and I have been TTC for 21 months this month. I had all the tests done and they were all good except for a slightly elevated FSH 10.2 (with my age though this isn't an issue) and low progesterone. My DH has sperm count/motility issues. My Dr just prescribed Clomid to go along with an IUI this month after finding out that I didn't O last month. My progesterone the month before was only 7.5 and last month it was 2.1. I think I have a problem with progesterone or not ovulating well enough so hopefully this will help. I'm on day 2 of it today. Yesterday I got super tired and got a very bad headache but so far today, I am good. Maybe it was just my body getting used to the medicine. I had some bloodwork yesterday and will have some more after I finish up the meds then I go in for an ultrasound on the 30th. I'm not sure how it will work after that. I don't know if they will give a trigger or just wait for me to surge. Hopefully this cycle will be the one for us. I know that the chances of the first one working aren't very high but I am hoping that it does.

Sending :dust: to all of you out there!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hopingforit- my DH had motility issues. I had no issues but they thought a possible polyp. I got preggers on clomid 50/IUI #2 each time (have a 15 month old son and am pregnant with a little girl now, 20 weeks). Just wanted to let you know you am be successful with this, so long as you ovulate and they get DH's spermy in there at the right time, the odds are good ir'll happen fairly quickly. Good luck and :hugs: it's hard but there are others like you to talk to.


----------



## hopingforit

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hopingforit- my DH had motility issues. I had no issues but they thought a possible polyp. I got preggers on clomid 50/IUI #2 each time (have a 15 month old son and am pregnant with a little girl now, 20 weeks). Just wanted to let you know you am be successful with this, so long as you ovulate and they get DH's spermy in there at the right time, the odds are good ir'll happen fairly quickly. Good luck and :hugs: it's hard but there are others like you to talk to.

Thank you for the story. I love reading success stories because it makes me feel hopeful. I'm very hopeful that it will happen quickly and so is my Dr. DH has 2 children from his previous marriage so the Dr said we have a higher chance than someone with the same sperm count who has no kids. Hopefully this is what will work for us. A big problem with me seems to be ovulation so I'm hoping this is the jump start that my body needs. It's funny how things work sometimes. 5 years ago I got pregnant while on BCP (not with DH though so it's not secondary infertility) but it ended in miscarriage. Now I can't get pregnant for anything. Your story has definitely given me hope. :hugs:

Oh, and congrats your pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## FaithnHope41

Have any of you had success first round on 50mg 3-7d?


----------



## nik25

FaithnHope41 said:


> Hello all! My name is Meg and I am new to babyandbump. I have been viewing a lot of posts relating to what my husband and I are going through right now in our life together. We have been TTC for the past two years and finally are getting help. My OB/GYN diagnosed me with a mild form of PCOS after running several blood tests and having an irregular cycle for years. He put me on a 14 day cycle of Provera, then started me on Clomid 50 mg CD 3-7. I am currently on CD 8 and I can't help but be excited, nervous, and scared all at the same time wondering if Clomid will work for me. My mother had trouble conceiving me (the oldest child) and was put on Provera and did 1 round of Clomid. She was among the lucky ones and got pregnant with me after the first round. After me, her body regulated itself and had no issues with either of my younger siblings. I am trying to stay positive through this journey and I rely a lot on my faith and love. I want to wish everyone TTC my best wishes and all who are pregnant and getting ready to have a child, congratulations!! :dust:

I hope you are one of the lucky ones also! It is wry exciting:) my hubbs and I have been ttc almost 3 yrs and just had our second IUI. Prayers for u all:):)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Faithandhope and Hopinforit!!! I have only been on 100mg Clomid and that is after a tubal reversal so, I don't know how effective it is.
:hugs:


----------



## never2late70

Welcome and good luck Faith and hopingforit :flower:
I'm on my 3rd round of Clomid..well my sig says it all :dohh:

I hate to read and run but the hubby and I had our 3rd IUI yesterday, and now we're headed to the lake for some much needed rest! I will be back Sunday night.

Prayers and Blessings!
~Angie


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies does anyone know if clomid effects bbt? my temps are now inmy normal post ov range of 60s but ff is saying ov was day 14 even tho i went to the doc day 15 and she said not ovd yet but v today or tomoz and then day 16 i gotmy first 60 temp:shrug: worried that its not happend as was told by someone whos done clomid that they should be higher as clomid makes them higher:shrug: i had 3 +opks in a row day 15-17 so really confused 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/369441


----------



## GalvanBaby

WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladies does anyone know if clomid effects bbt? my temps are now inmy normal post ov range of 60s but ff is saying ov was day 14 even tho i went to the doc day 15 and she said not ovd yet but v today or tomoz and then day 16 i gotmy first 60 temp:shrug: worried that its not happend as was told by someone whos done clomid that they should be higher as clomid makes them higher:shrug: i had 3 +opks in a row day 15-17 so really confused
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/369441

It hasn't affected mine, but I have been told that it can affect it.


----------



## nik25

It hasn't effected mine. I've been charting for over a yr with and with out clomid and it's pretty much the same for me anyway. Does. Anyone know the difference in progesterone numbers from US vs. Uk? I'm in the US and 7dpo was 32.88. I know mine is high but I'm confused since the numbers are so different in different countrys. Thanks!!


----------



## Amelia09

Hi can I join in on this thread. Recently diagnosed with PCOS. TTC since August 2011. Been given provera to start af. Taking metformin 1000mg daily and Clomid days 2-6. I am taking my first clomid tablet tomorrow! Feeling excited and nervous:happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

WhisperOfHope said:


> hey ladies does anyone know if clomid effects bbt? my temps are now inmy normal post ov range of 60s but ff is saying ov was day 14 even tho i went to the doc day 15 and she said not ovd yet but v today or tomoz and then day 16 i gotmy first 60 temp:shrug: worried that its not happend as was told by someone whos done clomid that they should be higher as clomid makes them higher:shrug: i had 3 +opks in a row day 15-17 so really confused
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/369441

Mine have been higher with Clomid.


----------



## Niks

Hi Ladies

Does anyone have idea how long I will have to wait after taking provera for :witch: to arrive?


----------



## lilyannabella

Niks said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Does anyone have idea how long I will have to wait after taking provera for :witch: to arrive?

It varies with each individual. When I take it AF comes 3-4 days after. I usually take 10mg for five days. Some ladies take 7 days. GL


----------



## GalvanBaby

All went well at the FS yesterday, I start Clomid tomorrow and have my scan in June 5. I will get the date and time for the trigger then. I just have this feeling about this cycle and am very excited!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

StayHopeful said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies does anyone know if clomid effects bbt? my temps are now inmy normal post ov range of 60s but ff is saying ov was day 14 even tho i went to the doc day 15 and she said not ovd yet but v today or tomoz and then day 16 i gotmy first 60 temp:shrug: worried that its not happend as was told by someone whos done clomid that they should be higher as clomid makes them higher:shrug: i had 3 +opks in a row day 15-17 so really confused
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/369441
> 
> Mine have been higher with Clomid.Click to expand...

thankyou not sure whats going on with mine but have a defo thermal shift:shrug:


----------



## jenniferlawe

Am so excited. Got my progesterone results. 59.2 nmol/L. Which means I ovulated this cycle. Woohoo


----------



## sue123

Can I join . Took clomid days 3 to 7 and now on day 13.


----------



## lilyannabella

sue123 said:


> Can I join . Took clomid days 3 to 7 and now on day 13.

Great any signs of O yet?


----------



## sue123

lilyannabella said:


> sue123 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join . Took clomid days 3 to 7 and now on day 13.
> 
> Great any signs of O yet?Click to expand...

I put picture off o test on ttc on here . I think it pos . This is my second round off clomid xx


----------



## Amelia09

Niks said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Does anyone have idea how long I will have to wait after taking provera for :witch: to arrive?

Just finished provera, started clomid today, 3 days for :witch: to arrive


----------



## Chabby

Niks said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Does anyone have idea how long I will have to wait after taking provera for :witch: to arrive?

I just had a day of spotting on day 11 out of 14 on provera,which then stopped. my gynae said to just count that as day 1. Had a bit more spotting since but no real Af. 

I might be odd though as am pcos and not had Af for 9 months, since coming off bcp.


----------



## Chabby

Has anyone felt nauseous around O time, a few days after finishing clomid?

I'm on round 1 of clomid cd5-9, and 9 was last weekend. No side-effects while I was actually taking the clomid at all, but Opks look as though I have Od, or am about to, and I've felt really sick all week. Certain sights and smells turning my stomach and can only face plain food. Obv not due to pregnancy but I never get ill and I know I'm not imagining it!

Ive seen other comments about ovulation sickness and sickness on clomid but can't find any definitive answer online

Anyone else?
Thanks!


----------



## MamfaJane

Yes, my side effects are usually worst around ovulation and during the TWW, be careful because the side effects can mimic pregnancy symptoms, my first round I was convinced I s pregnant, just turned out to be Clomid side effects. I had nausea, sore boobs, back ache and head aches first time round. Good luck!


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh I feel so relieved hearing that I'm not the only one with crazy side effects that felt like pregnancy. Last month I was sure I was pregnant with the bloating, had smallish cramping, headaches and soar boobs. I went through 3 tests and went to the doc as AF was also 3 days late. Was really disappointed to know it was all for no good reason, side effects! Chlomid is also making my cycles longer. At least this third round I don't get as many hot flashes due to the supplements I'm taking and now having the pills at night.


----------



## MamfaJane

Haha yes I felt exactly the same way first time around, now I don't even try to symptom spot, if you do, on Clomid, you're almost guaranteed to be disappointed


----------



## kamee26

Hi everyone! My name is Kamee and I am VERY new to this whole forum thing so please be patient with me as I am learning all of the abbreviations and acronyms. My dh and I are ttc baby #2. We concieved our first naturally and unexpectedly after being tole by my ob/gyn that we would most likely encounter some fertility problems. We love her so much! It is now time for baby number two to join our little family.

My doctor put me on clomid for my first time, 50mg days 3-7. I am currently on Cd 11 with no signs of a positive opk. I am wondering if any of you ladies do the whole bbt and cm thing daily? If so, do you think it is worthwhile? As of right nowiam only using opks. Also, i have always heard about all the bad side effects while taking flomid and I never experienced any of them. Does this mean it will not work for me? I am a little worried about that. 

One last thing, I have also been prescribed provera along with my clomid. Is anyone in a similar boat? Any advice that any of you ladies has to offer would be greatly appreciated! Thank you and I look forward to hearing from you and getting to know you! It is nice to be able to chat with people who can offer help and support besides my husband. :)


----------



## sue123

kamee26 said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Kamee and I am VERY new to this whole forum thing so please be patient with me as I am learning all of the abbreviations and acronyms. My dh and I are ttc baby #2. We concieved our first naturally and unexpectedly after being tole by my ob/gyn that we would most likely encounter some fertility problems. We love her so much! It is now time for baby number two to join our little family.
> 
> My doctor put me on clomid for my first time, 50mg days 3-7. I am currently on Cd 11 with no signs of a positive opk. I am wondering if any of you ladies do the whole bbt and cm thing daily? If so, do you think it is worthwhile? As of right nowiam only using opks. Also, i have always heard about all the bad side effects while taking flomid and I never experienced any of them. Does this mean it will not work for me? I am a little worried about that.
> 
> One last thing, I have also been prescribed provera along with my clomid. Is anyone in a similar boat? Any advice that any of you ladies has to offer would be greatly appreciated! Thank you and I look forward to hearing from you and getting to know you! It is nice to be able to chat with people who can offer help and support besides my husband. :)

hi hun im new too. i do bbt and cm daily and it does help me as it confirms ovulation for me . i also test twice a day with opks and today got my pos on day 14 but usally get pos on day 11 so it can change every month xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I always had a 28-29 day cycle (ideal I guess) and I got my positive OPK's ( or as close to pos as they would get for me) on cd14, I would O cd15 usually.i stuck right around the same time on clomid and natural. 2 times a day is a good idea, and unlike pregnancy tests they say first morning urine (FMU) is not what you want to use. Hope things work out well for you. Oh and as for symptoms, on these sites you are more likely to find people symtom spotting for complaints, even of it was something they normally had every month previous. Just keep positive and enjoy BDing (baby dancing) with DH while testing :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Chabby said:


> Has anyone felt nauseous around O time, a few days after finishing clomid?
> 
> I'm on round 1 of clomid cd5-9, and 9 was last weekend. No side-effects while I was actually taking the clomid at all, but Opks look as though I have Od, or am about to, and I've felt really sick all week. Certain sights and smells turning my stomach and can only face plain food. Obv not due to pregnancy but I never get ill and I know I'm not imagining it!
> 
> Ive seen other comments about ovulation sickness and sickness on clomid but can't find any definitive answer online
> 
> Anyone else?
> Thanks!

I've been feeling nauseous off and on since finishing my pills this round,I'm on CD15 and waiting to o.


----------



## lilyannabella

Hey girls I started cycle 1 of clomid today and I've been eating so much!! I've never been this hungry in my life..so my question is does clomid make you hungry?:blush:


----------



## 2have4kids

lilyannabella said:


> Hey girls I started cycle 1 of clomid today and I've been eating so much!! I've never been this hungry in my life..so my question is does clomid make you hungry?:blush:

Round 2 of chlomid I did get hungry and felt really bloated & lethargic. I started having more veggies & drinking more H2O, I don't want to start gaining weight with all these hormones as this can impact fertility negatively. Frustrating!


----------



## hopingforit

I have a question. I am about to take my last dose of Clomid 50mg. I have been having terrible hot flashes. I sweat so much at night and now, I have the air conditioner on but it feels like it is off. I don't get relief unless I have the air directly towards me. When I go away from it, I start feeling suffocated. My poor DH is sitting here freezing which I find odd because I am sooo hot. What did you ladies do to manage your hot flashes? I actually woke up with my hair completely wet from sweating at night...and I had the AC on all night! I've heard that these symptoms can go for some time after taking the last pill and I'd like to control it if possible. Any tips would be great.

lilyannabella - I haven't been any more hungry than usual. With that said, symptoms do vary from person to person so it's possible for the medicine to make you more hungry.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, I am pregnant after my second round of clomid, I had help with estrogen therapy too as clomid thinned my lining so much after just the first round!! As you can see I have had a lot of miscarriages. I was not on clomid for those I usually ov on my own. I was put on clomid to kick start my period after the last mc. The consultant put me on it again for some reason even though I would have ovulated on my own. Anyhow I'm pregnant now but terrified of another miscarriage. Have any of you ever been told that clomid can increase the chances of miscarriages? I just read somewhere it can but I need to stop dr googling probably! Thanks everyone :flower:


----------



## hopingforit

filipenko32 said:


> Hi everyone, I am pregnant after my second round of clomid, I had help with estrogen therapy too as clomid thinned my lining so much after just the first round!! As you can see I have had a lot of miscarriages. I was not on clomid for those I usually ov on my own. I was put on clomid to kick start my period after the last mc. The consultant put me on it again for some reason even though I would have ovulated on my own. Anyhow I'm pregnant now but terrified of another miscarriage. Have any of you ever been told that clomid can increase the chances of miscarriages? I just read somewhere it can but I need to stop dr googling probably! Thanks everyone :flower:

I read something online about Clomid increasing chances of a miscarriage but that was just on a forum website like this one. I haven't read any hard evidence of it. I think of it this way, the chances of having a miscarriage are what...20-30% early on? So, if you get pregnant from Clomid, there is a chance that you will miscarry and so people probably blame it on the Clomid if it happens. I don't think that's true. If Clomid caused miscarriages, I don't think it would be used as often as it is. Google is my enemy. Anytime I get information on blood work or a medicine, I Google it. It never helps because I can read 50 positive posts but it is the 1 negative that I will focus on.

Congrats on your pregnancy! H&H 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## NMichMomma

MamfaJane said:


> Haha yes I felt exactly the same way first time around, now I don't even try to symptom spot, if you do, on Clomid, you're almost guaranteed to be disappointed

_AGREE with that!!! _


----------



## Calasen

Hiya :)

Hope you don't mind me popping in.

Just finished my first lot of clomid yesturday and the dr told me to just start taking it as I haven't had a period since march.

But since I started it I have had a really bad stomach. Loads or cramping, bloating and a lot of gas :S (sorry if TMI) Is this "normal" on clomid?


----------



## jenniferlawe

Today I felt sick to my stomach for about three hours and was actually excited because thought maybe I had gotten pregnant this month. Then tonight went to the washroom and saw some brownish discharge. I was so upset thinking AF is coming. I have not had a natural cye in a long time so not sure how many days mine will be. I started this cycle on may second and found out yesterday that I did ovulate. I do not use opks or tempong so not exactly sure when I ovulated. I believe it was 10-13 days ago. I am trying not to get excited but now am thinking it could have. Een from implantation. So I am having a huge conflict with myself right now. I was going to test in the morning but since I saw the coloures discharge I am rethinking that. I have gone to the washroom since then and nothing. Ahhhh why is all this so confusing. Should I test in a day or two?? Sorry this is so long. Thanks for listening


----------



## lilyannabella

2have4kids said:


> lilyannabella said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I started cycle 1 of clomid today and I've been eating so much!! I've never been this hungry in my life..so my question is does clomid make you hungry?:blush:
> 
> Round 2 of chlomid I did get hungry and felt really bloated & lethargic. I started having more veggies & drinking more H2O, I don't want to start gaining weight with all these hormones as this can impact fertility negatively. Frustrating!Click to expand...

Ugh! I can't be gaining any weight. I'm not fat. I have skinny pcos I guess I will have to try to curb my appetite. Don't we pcos girls ever get a break!!:coffee:


----------



## sue123

i have put weight on and im on 2nd round of clomid x


----------



## Chabby

Anyone had cystitis from all this BDing?!

I've had it for t 2 days now.

Anyone know if urinary infection can affect chance of getting bfp?


----------



## sue123

Chabby said:


> Anyone had cystitis from all this BDing?!
> 
> I've had it for t 2 days now.
> 
> Anyone know if urinary infection can affect chance of getting bfp?

i dont have cystitis but im feeling very iirated down there cos all the beding and im using softcups too x


----------



## StayHopeful

I got my smiley this morning, which is different. The past 2 clomid cycles I got them on CD17, I took Clomid CD3-7. I use opks in the morning and in the late afternoon/ early evening, usually I get a smiley in the afternoon and then again the next morning, by the evening my surge is over. This time I took Clomid CD 5-9 and it was a lower dose, 25mg instead of 50. My OPK last night was neg so I was surprised to see a positive one this morning. We dtd on Cd 10, 12, and 15 so hopefully if we dtd again tonight we'll catch it. :wacko:


----------



## Tez

Hi ladies. 
I was put on clomid due to not ovulating. I was told to take on days 2-6 (which I done). Dose of 50mg taken at night.

I have not taken clomid before and I have tried to look up what I have been experiencing with no luck. So this is what has been happening:

Period heavy day 1-3 then light days 4-11.
No bleeding at all on day 12.
Day 13 Ovulation pains? on right hand side, spotting bright red noticed only when wiping, for about 2hrs.
Day 14 pain on left hand side? not sure what this is, feels the same as it did yesterday on the other side so slightly confused. Again bright red blood on wiping, lasted on and off for about 3-4 hours.
Day 18 small amount of blood upon wiping first thing in the morning, nothing after.
Day 18-now (day 20) slight cramps.
Day 20 (today) feeling sick - all day!

Also I have been experiencing fertile CM from day 3 until now. It has been every day, loads of it (I know what it should look like before you question me, it is very stretchy and clear).
This has totally confused me as my Doctor warned me it could make me have hostile CM. Not found this "side affect" anywhere and I have never had this happen to me before!

So is this normal what I have experienced?
Will having spotting for so long be a problem for a fertilized egg?
Will me having fertile CM my whole cycle be a problem?
Why did I have pains on both sides?

I would rather ask you ladies who have experience as my Doctor seems useless, I ask him things and he says "it's normal don't worry" he doesn't explain anything to me.

Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## lilyannabella

Tez said:


> Hi ladies.
> I was put on clomid due to not ovulating. I was told to take on days 2-6 (which I done). Dose of 50mg taken at night.
> 
> I have not taken clomid before and I have tried to look up what I have been experiencing with no luck. So this is what has been happening:
> 
> Period heavy day 1-3 then light days 4-11.
> No bleeding at all on day 12.
> Day 13 Ovulation pains? on right hand side, spotting bright red noticed only when wiping, for about 2hrs.
> Day 14 pain on left hand side? not sure what this is, feels the same as it did yesterday on the other side so slightly confused. Again bright red blood on wiping, lasted on and off for about 3-4 hours.
> Day 18 small amount of blood upon wiping first thing in the morning, nothing after.
> Day 18-now (day 20) slight cramps.
> Day 20 (today) feeling sick - all day!
> 
> Also I have been experiencing fertile CM from day 3 until now. It has been every day, loads of it (I know what it should look like before you question me, it is very stretchy and clear).
> This has totally confused me as my Doctor warned me it could make me have hostile CM. Not found this "side affect" anywhere and I have never had this happen to me before!
> 
> So is this normal what I have experienced?
> Will having spotting for so long be a problem for a fertilized egg?
> Will me having fertile CM my whole cycle be a problem?
> Why did I have pains on both sides?
> 
> I would rather ask you ladies who have experience as my Doctor seems useless, I ask him things and he says "it's normal don't worry" he doesn't explain anything to me.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your replies.

I am just as confused as you. Didn't want to just read and go but it sounds very strange. I think you are bleeding too often. That doesn't even sound like spotting. I think you should ring your doctor because that does not sound normal.


----------



## Tez

because after day 3 it was light bleeding my doctor said not to worry as it can be a side affect of clomid, and I only had a problem if it was heavy and might need to be seen if it went all the way through my cycle (but it has stopped so don't need to be seen), is this not right then? 
I would have thought him being a doctor he should know, but then doctors aren't always right which is why I am asking advice. Have no bleeding at all now (forgot to mention that in earlier post).


----------



## lilyannabella

Ok you scared me for a minute. This is my first cycle of clomid. I'm taking 50 mg on CD 2-6. I'm on CD 3 now.
Anyway having ewcm for somany days doesn't matter your body is just producing loads of estrogen
Secondly have you been using OPKs? Because many women still have ewcm days after they ovulate. So I figure you ovulated maybe that's why you had cramping.


----------



## Tez

lilyannabella said:


> Ok you scared me for a minute. This is my first cycle of clomid. I'm taking 50 mg on CD 2-6. I'm on CD 3 now. I hope you get an answer soon. GL

So do I! 
On the plus side I haven't really has the hot flashes that others have (suffered on the 3rd day of taking clomid for a couple hours then I was ok), I haven't had headaches or sickness, well I have been feeling sick all day today but thats it.

I haven't had the normal side affects people have. . . .though I have had the mood swings really bad lol.

So although I have had a strange cycle it could have been worse, I am trying to be positive, just want to know if I can still get pregnant with this happening in other people experiences as my doctor seems useless.

GL with your cycle!


----------



## ttcababy4yrs

I took clomid this cycle (my first cycle) because I don't ovulate but have a normal 29 day cycle af was 5/10 took clomid 3-7 BD on 5/16 5/18 5/23 5/24 5/26 and I had a positive opk on 5/23 and 5/24 and neg on 5/25 and 5/26 and on 5/26 around 3pm I started having pain on the right side of my ovary so I thought It would pass. I ended up at ER thinking I had uti and I didn't and dr told me that I am ovulating due to clomid and gave me a naproxan for pain and to come back if it gets worse to check my appendix, has anyone had any pains from clomid this far from first positive opk. Does that mean I ovulated on 5/26 or 5/24 no im very confused because I thought that as of 5/27 I would be 3 dpo.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I started my third and hopefully last cycle of Clomid ;) yesterday. I really hope I don't have the hot flashes this month. It is too hot here in Mexico for hot flashes too!! It is 105-110 F daily right now. I will go in June 5 for my scan and then get the time and date for the trigger.


----------



## BiltonBaby

Hi everyone, my story is a complicated one. I am 41 and got married for the 2nd time last year to my first love. I have 2 children from my first marriage, now 18 and 22. My husband has never been married and does not have children and so I am hoping that we can have 1 or 2 of our own. I have several issues that could and most likely will complicate this whole process. I had my tubes tied about 12 years ago positive that I would not want any more children. I then had my right ovary removed about 2 years later as I was getting repeated cysts on the ovary. Now here we are! I had my tubes reversed in November and this is my second month on Clomid. My doctor is cautiously optimistic and is being "aggressive" in our quest. 

As I said I am on my second month of Clomid 50mg and the side effects that I have experienced are hot flashes (horrible), insomnia and mood swings (then again may be just my personality :blush:). I attempted to do the whole BBT charting but after 3 months I just could not get the hang of it :growlmad: and of course in conjunction with my first cycle of Clomid this was no picnic. I have also used opks for the last 3 months and they are no treat either. The first month I used Clearblue as per the directions on the box and did not get one positive! After some research I learned that the dollar store tests are just as reliable and a whole bunch cheaper. The second month I used the cheapies and got faint lines for 2 days but nothing that indicated a "+". Enter research once again and found that some women surge for a only a few hours, so if you dont test during this window (likely while at work or whatnot) you will never even know you surged. So, I took a different approach and tested twice a day this cycle, once using SMU and then again in the evening beginning on cd 10 as per instruction. I got a faint line on the evening of cd 12 and by the next evening cd 13 they were what is described as +. [enter confusion] the + remained until cd 19, which was yesterday May 26th!?! I know some believe that you should not test after you get the first + but I just had to :nope: shouldn't have done it, all it got me was more confused and frustrated as ever. Not that I thought this would be an easy peasy walk in the park but I really didn't think I would get so frustrated by it either...I think it is stress of trying to get it done before it is too late....an impending sentence. 

I look forward to chatting with all of you ladies. Good luck to you all on your quest to motherhood!:hugs:


----------



## ttcasap

I'm CD 3 this will be my second round of clomid 50 mg. I O'd last month but BFN all around and AF showed up. 
Anyone else get pregnancy symptoms and still get AF? I had all the signs, nausea, sore bb's, fatigue, lower back pain, and mild lower ab pain, swore I was going to get a BFP, but all BFN's took 3 tests. So disheartening. We are TTC as soon as possible due to family health issues, as well as my own anovulatory cycles.
I'm 31, ttc our first, we've been married less than a year and I already feel the strain of TTC as I keep getting missed AF and BFN's. We want twins, being that I am a twin. I wish I knew what the trouble was with getting PG, nobody else in my family has had this kind of trouble, I'm the odd woman out. They seem to just poof get preggers, me I want this so badly and nada! Don't get me wrong the trying is always fun, but I worry that I won't be able to have a baby.
Every time I get into the 2ww, I get my hopes up, only to have them dashed when I get the BFN. I feel utterly alone in this all of my friends had an easy time of getting pregnant, my family as well, even my husband's family, so I really have no clue to handle this.
I feel as though I'm running out of time, and even though I'm only 31, I just feel like this is taking far too long. DH and I have been together for almost 3 years and have no used any kind of prevention.

Sorry for the long post, needed to vent. DH has no idea how much this hurts me, and it's hard to discuss with him, as he won't understand.


----------



## Niks

ttcasap said:


> I'm CD 3 this will be my second round of clomid 50 mg. I O'd last month but BFN all around and AF showed up.
> Anyone else get pregnancy symptoms and still get AF? I had all the signs, nausea, sore bb's, fatigue, lower back pain, and mild lower ab pain, swore I was going to get a BFP, but all BFN's took 3 tests. So disheartening. We are TTC as soon as possible due to family health issues, as well as my own anovulatory cycles.
> I'm 31, ttc our first, we've been married less than a year and I already feel the strain of TTC as I keep getting missed AF and BFN's. We want twins, being that I am a twin. I wish I knew what the trouble was with getting PG, nobody else in my family has had this kind of trouble, I'm the odd woman out. They seem to just poof get preggers, me I want this so badly and nada! Don't get me wrong the trying is always fun, but I worry that I won't be able to have a baby.
> Every time I get into the 2ww, I get my hopes up, only to have them dashed when I get the BFN. I feel utterly alone in this all of my friends had an easy time of getting pregnant, my family as well, even my husband's family, so I really have no clue to handle this.
> I feel as though I'm running out of time, and even though I'm only 31, I just feel like this is taking far too long. DH and I have been together for almost 3 years and have no used any kind of prevention.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, needed to vent. DH has no idea how much this hurts me, and it's hard to discuss with him, as he won't understand.

Hi... Even I am on CD3 and I am also starting on my 2nd round of 50mg clomid, So we are cycle buddies.
I am doing clomid on CD 5 to CD9.
I hv not had :witch: for over 4 months and the doctor asked me to just pick any day and consider it CD5, but I did not ovulate in last cycle. This cycle my gynae gave me provera to jumpstart my periods and have a fresh start. So this is my first official cycle. Keeping my fingers Xed.
Hope this cycle turns out to be the best.


----------



## StayHopeful

ttcasap said:


> I'm CD 3 this will be my second round of clomid 50 mg. I O'd last month but BFN all around and AF showed up.
> Anyone else get pregnancy symptoms and still get AF? I had all the signs, nausea, sore bb's, fatigue, lower back pain, and mild lower ab pain, swore I was going to get a BFP, but all BFN's took 3 tests. So disheartening. We are TTC as soon as possible due to family health issues, as well as my own anovulatory cycles.
> I'm 31, ttc our first, we've been married less than a year and I already feel the strain of TTC as I keep getting missed AF and BFN's. We want twins, being that I am a twin. I wish I knew what the trouble was with getting PG, nobody else in my family has had this kind of trouble, I'm the odd woman out. They seem to just poof get preggers, me I want this so badly and nada! Don't get me wrong the trying is always fun, but I worry that I won't be able to have a baby.
> Every time I get into the 2ww, I get my hopes up, only to have them dashed when I get the BFN. I feel utterly alone in this all of my friends had an easy time of getting pregnant, my family as well, even my husband's family, so I really have no clue to handle this.
> I feel as though I'm running out of time, and even though I'm only 31, I just feel like this is taking far too long. DH and I have been together for almost 3 years and have no used any kind of prevention.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, needed to vent. DH has no idea how much this hurts me, and it's hard to discuss with him, as he won't understand.

My first round of Clomid, I could have sworn I was pregnant. I had every symptom and I was crushed when AF showed. Clomid is cruel.

I understand what you mean about feeling alone, ttc has been a very difficult journey for me too. The women on here are wonderful though, it's great to have people to talk to who understand.


----------



## TTCBean

..


----------



## never2late70

Hi lovely's :flower: We just got back from our lake trip. I have a lot of catching up to do :dohh:

As for me I am 6 days post IUI and counting and very sunburned. I am grateful for the distraction during my TWW though :thumbup:

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## ttcasap

It is so good to know I'm not alone. The Clomid does seem to be a cruel mistress of hope. I have wanted to be a mommy since I saw my neice for the first time nearly 10 years ago. My exhale could not have children, so I gave up on my dream. Now that my dh and my high school sweetheart I really feel it's the right time right man, but things have not been as easy as I assumed it would be. Thank you ladies for the support. Nils we'll keep eachother up to date. Stayhopeful thanks for letting me know what my Dr did not.
Never2late best wishes for a BFP!


----------



## Sunshine15

Clomid definitely causes similar symptoms as you would feel if you were pregnant. I was 90% positive I was pregnant last month but unfornately I got a BFN :( 

Never2late, I'm going in tomorrow for an IUI so I'll be just starting the dreaded TWW. Like you I'm hoping my busy schedule will keep my mind occupied. 

Lots of :dust: for everyone


----------



## sugarpi24

Hi i started Clomid last cycle at 50mg and i had an ultrasound done at CD 14 and it didnt work so OB uped the dosage for this next cycle so ill be taking 100mg....hopefully that works...but i found out that i might have polycystic ovaries...which is weird i dont have any symptoms of PCOS...my hair is thick...skin VERY dry so no acne...no dark hair in random places...so i dunno...doctor said the clomid can cause it to look like PCOS on an ultrasound. so i dunno...


----------



## i_casper

Hey all,
I have been on clomid for 3 months but it didnt work for me.So nw my gyn has put me on letrozone.its my first month on letrozone,lets see if this works.its been 2yrs since i m ttc.its very depressing to find myself in such a position when others can have babies quite easily.
I have undergone hsg test:my tubes well open
I m ovulating as well
My husband has normal sperm count as well
I literally dont understand why its taking me soo long to conceive..


----------



## StayHopeful

sugarpi24 said:


> Hi i started Clomid last cycle at 50mg and i had an ultrasound done at CD 14 and it didnt work so OB uped the dosage for this next cycle so ill be taking 100mg....hopefully that works...but i found out that i might have polycystic ovaries...which is weird i dont have any symptoms of PCOS...my hair is thick...skin VERY dry so no acne...no dark hair in random places...so i dunno...doctor said the clomid can cause it to look like PCOS on an ultrasound. so i dunno...

I found out in Feb that I have PCOS but I don't have any of those symptoms either, so it was a surprise to me. I think it varies from person to person.


----------



## sugarpi24

My doctor doesn't like the term pcos ....lol is there still a chance of getting pregnant this cycle?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies, 

A bit of hope for you: I am not out of the woods yet given my history but this pregnancy was my only Clomid one out of 5 in 15 months (I normally ovulated on my own but not very well obviously given the bad embryos!!). Anyway, yesterday I had my first successful scan ever! Baby is measuring on track with a heartbeat of 140! :cloud9: So now I think Clomid is a wonder drug!! Good luck to you all. xx


----------



## Coastdreams

Hey Girls,

Sorry if any of you have already read this post on the testing thread. 

I&#8217;ve had a crappy couple of days to be honest and have been feeling really low. I got my blood test results yesterday which showed I didn&#8217;t ovulate at all so the two good follies I had on both sides went to waste!! To be honest I&#8217;m not surprised I didn&#8217;t ovulate as I didn&#8217;t get any positive opk&#8217;s this month and I always do normally.

This month I started taking Oestrogen (as my womb lining is a bit thin) and Metformin which I&#8217;m assuming has caused this as every month since I started taking Clomid I&#8217;ve ovulated and been like clockwork. The nurse thinks that these medicines shouldn&#8217;t affect ovulation but what else could it be?

She is going to speak to the consultant on Friday and let me know what to do this month. She asked if I had enough clomid to go up to 100mg&#8217;s a day so maybe that&#8217;s what will happen. I am a little nervous about this though as I&#8217;ve heard the side effects are bad on 100mg&#8217;s and I&#8217;m going away at the time I&#8217;ll be taking them. Is anyone else on 100mg and can you tell me what it&#8217;s like? I&#8217;ve been fine on 50mg, had a few side effects the first month but after that not too bad.

It just all got me down yesterday and I had a good cry. I know I should stay positive but I&#8217;m now about to start my 6th round and I feel like the last one was a waste of a precious chance. I really feel like my time on clomid is wizzing past and every month I get more and more worried that it&#8217;s not going to happen. It doesn&#8217;t help that three of my friends this week announced their pregnancies.

Anyway, so sorry for being miserable. My Husband is great and he&#8217;s a real positive thinker but I don&#8217;t think he understands how scared I am about having to have assisted conception &#8211; he thinks I shouldn&#8217;t be thinking that far ahead. I really tried to be positive this month as I had the potential for two eggies and at one point I really did think I would get a BFP; I think the more positive you are the harder it hits you when AF arrives.

AF isn&#8217;t here yet but my blood test showed I didn&#8217;t ovulate so I am just waiting for her to show her face. 

Thanks for listening&#8230;

C
x


----------



## filipenko32

I didn't have any side effects on 100mg other than tiredness after ovulation.


----------



## Coastdreams

Thank you filipenko x


----------



## never2late70

I have a question ..How does my RE/FS even know that I am ovulating? He doesn't do blood tests. I get the scan. He sees follicles. I trigger with ovridel and then we wait? Does Trigger guarantee ovulation?? I don't ever get the EWCM and he tells me not to pay attention to OPK's because of the Clomid..I just hope I haven't wasted the last three months..when the problem could be I am not ovulating...:shrug:

I am just concerned because I am 7 days post IUI and I feel nothing :nope:

~Angie


----------



## Coastdreams

I always have a scan and then they check my blood in day 21/22 to see if I actually did ovulate. 

Apparantly the follies can look good but then the egg doesn't release, which is what happened to me this month. Frustrating as I had two beauts. Feel like this month has been a total waste.

Don't really know anything about trigger shots though...

C
x


----------



## LKPone

Hi ladies :flower:

I'm new to this thread although not new to the board.

Very brief background - went off the pill in August 2011 and didn't have a period until April 2012. GP doesn't seem bothered, although I did push to go for scan in February this year. Right ovary is cystic, but left ovary and womb are normal. GP says blood tests indicate PCOS, specialist isn't convinced and neither am I. I have no symptoms at all and my bloods don't have the required ratio difference. I sometimes think GPs are too quick to 'diagnose' PCOS, although as yet, I've still never had an actual diagnosis. Skip to 3 weeks ago, I went home to South Africa on holiday and I paid to go private. My GP took one look at my bloods and said that I don't have PCOS and referred me to a specialist. The specialist, likewise, didn't even have to scan me, he looked at my blood tests and chart and said that it's clear as day that I'm not ovulating and he'd be very surprised if I had PCOS judging by my test results. So he prescribed me Provera (it was CD46 by then and nothing had happened) and Clomid. :thumbup:

So I'm on my last day of Clomid today at 100mg a day. I have no side effects at all, thank goodness! I'm going to a specialist appointment on the 6th June, which will coincide with CD14, which I hope won't be too late for them to do a scan to see if the Clomid has worked.

So not sure what to expect from here on in... hopefully the Clomid will give my ovaries the sucker punch they need to start working! :growlmad:


----------



## lilyannabella

LKPone said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm new to this thread although not new to the board.
> 
> Very brief background - went off the pill in August 2011 and didn't have a period until April 2012. GP doesn't seem bothered, although I did push to go for scan in February this year. Right ovary is cystic, but left ovary and womb are normal. GP says blood tests indicate PCOS, specialist isn't convinced and neither am I. I have no symptoms at all and my bloods don't have the required ratio difference. I sometimes think GPs are too quick to 'diagnose' PCOS, although as yet, I've still never had an actual diagnosis. Skip to 3 weeks ago, I went home to South Africa on holiday and I paid to go private. My GP took one look at my bloods and said that I don't have PCOS and referred me to a specialist. The specialist, likewise, didn't even have to scan me, he looked at my blood tests and chart and said that it's clear as day that I'm not ovulating and he'd be very surprised if I had PCOS judging by my test results. So he prescribed me Provera (it was CD46 by then and nothing had happened) and Clomid. :thumbup:
> 
> So I'm on my last day of Clomid today at 100mg a day. I have no side effects at all, thank goodness! I'm going to a specialist appointment on the 6th June, which will coincide with CD14, which I hope won't be too late for them to do a scan to see if the Clomid has worked.
> 
> So not sure what to expect from here on in... hopefully the Clomid will give my ovaries the sucker punch they need to start working! :growlmad:

Well let's see what happens I'm supposed to go for a scan on June 6 as well! That will be CD 13 for me. Hope we get those eggs!


----------



## BiltonBaby

Hi GalvanBaby, best of luck to you! I will be watching to see how it turns out for you as I too am ttc after a tubal reversal.


----------



## StayHopeful

never2late70 said:


> I have a question ..How does my RE/FS even know that I am ovulating? He doesn't do blood tests. I get the scan. He sees follicles. I trigger with ovridel and then we wait? Does Trigger guarantee ovulation?? I don't ever get the EWCM and he tells me not to pay attention to OPK's because of the Clomid..I just hope I haven't wasted the last three months..when the problem could be I am not ovulating...:shrug:
> 
> I am just concerned because I am 7 days post IUI and I feel nothing :nope:
> 
> ~Angie

I don't do the trigger shot, but I have more than one scan until it shows I've o'd. That just seems to be how my doctor does it.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The trigger shot should be high enough levels of hormone to make the follicles rupture that are mature. I wouldn't worry, IUI is more about timing and a bit of luck of the draw. How long after trigger are you having your IUI?


----------



## ababyfor jlg

I am currently on 2ww on my first 50 mg cycle... good luck to you!


----------



## katiekapow

Hi ladies! I'm new here. I've been using Chlomid and thought some support would be wonderful. I'm not up on all the abbreviations and lingo yet so please forgive me. (^_^) 

I'm on my second round of Chlomid, taking 100 mg CD 5 - 9. I'm on CD 29 today and I just started spotting on CD 27. :( I did have a blood test result from blood work done on CD 21 that I had ovulated. 

My first round of Chlomid started April 3rd, also CD 5 - 9 but on a 50 mg dose. I did not ovulate so they upped the dose this round. :)

I had a "non viable pregnancy" in January this year, thus the Chlomid help. I'm really nervous right now. With the spotting that started two days ago (dark brown and some dark red) I've also been cramping terribly. The dr said to take a test in the morning but to not panic if it is negative. The spotting is getting heavier now through out the day. My cycles have never been quite regular and this last round I had to take progesterone tabs to get the ball rolling. 

I'm nervous for multiple reasons, beyond just the spotting. My dr only wants to try a three month regiment of the Chlomid before doing more testing, but I didn't even ovulate the first round. Also, with my cycles not being regular, I can not tell if this spotting is me getting my cycle or not. And if it is, is a light cycle good enough for the third round of Cholmid? I've been hounding my dr and I feel like a pest lol ~ so many questions. And now I'm rambling here.

Also hi nice to meet you Chlomid ladies. :) Crossing my fingers for positive result in the morning.


----------



## Chabby

ababyfor jlg said:


> I am currently on 2ww on my first 50 mg cycle... good luck to you!

Me too.

What's the earliest you can do a test? I don't know when Af is due- I don't have a cycle so have to take provera to bring it on.

it's 9 days since I took my last clomid pill and I still feel nauseous! Boobs are big and I'm tired but I know it's only the clomid


----------



## ttcasap

Dr called today and upper my dose to 100 Mg start tonight. I ovulatedlast month but did not achieve pregnancy, curious Astor why the elevated dose. Perhaps attempting to get more eggs to release? Supping my chances to conceive.


----------



## StayHopeful

Chabby said:


> ababyfor jlg said:
> 
> 
> I am currently on 2ww on my first 50 mg cycle... good luck to you!
> 
> Me too.
> 
> What's the earliest you can do a test? I don't know when Af is due- I don't have a cycle so have to take provera to bring it on.
> 
> it's 9 days since I took my last clomid pill and I still feel nauseous! Boobs are big and I'm tired but I know it's only the clomidClick to expand...

I'm 1dpo today. Fx and :dust: that this is our cycle!


----------



## GalvanBaby

BiltonBaby said:


> Hi GalvanBaby, best of luck to you! I will be watching to see how it turns out for you as I too am ttc after a tubal reversal.

Thanks Bilton! How long ago did you have you TR?


----------



## Teasel

Hello all,

Firstly, GL to all this morning! :flower:

This message board has been going for so long, I have read through some of it and gleaned some hope back from the depths.

Where I am at now:
I was prescribed Clomid 50mg CD2-6 after unexplained infertility since coming off Depo Provera injections. Last one was March 2009. First AF was Jan 2010. 
Went to GP after 6 months of no joy and she refered us to Gynae after 3 months of 21 day blood tests which all came back low - no O. :(

Still no real answers. U/S was fine no PCOS or Endo :) Yay but still no answers :-S
HSG - No leakage from the right side. Makes me a bit sadder TBH

So now I'm on my 3rd Clomid cycle. 

I was loosing hope until I read some stuff in this thread. Now I have much hope and will really try not to get too enthusiastic/paranoid this one.

My fears are that I am unsupervised. My Gynae has prescribed 6 months and said book an appointment for 7 months time which I won't need, because I will be pregnant!?!

Also, I am not tracking temp, CM or testing for O. Would like to know if anyone has found it usefull? Or does it just encourage the obsession?

Thanks in advance for any help or advice and much baby dust to you all!!


----------



## sue123

hi all im 4dpo today , hope clomid done its job x


----------



## Chabby

Teasel said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Firstly, GL to all this morning! :flower:
> 
> This message board has been going for so long, I have read through some of it and gleaned some hope back from the depths.
> 
> Where I am at now:
> I was prescribed Clomid 50mg CD2-6 after unexplained infertility since coming off Depo Provera injections. Last one was March 2009. First AF was Jan 2010.
> Went to GP after 6 months of no joy and she refered us to Gynae after 3 months of 21 day blood tests which all came back low - no O. :(
> 
> Still no real answers. U/S was fine no PCOS or Endo :) Yay but still no answers :-S
> HSG - No leakage from the right side. Makes me a bit sadder TBH
> 
> So now I'm on my 3rd Clomid cycle.
> 
> I was loosing hope until I read some stuff in this thread. Now I have much hope and will really try not to get too enthusiastic/paranoid this one.
> 
> My fears are that I am unsupervised. My Gynae has prescribed 6 months and said book an appointment for 7 months time which I won't need, because I will be pregnant!?!
> 
> Also, I am not tracking temp, CM or testing for O. Would like to know if anyone has found it usefull? Or does it just encourage the obsession?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or advice and much baby dust to you all!!



Hi,
My ob/gynae advises against charting bbt, cm and doing opks (though I ignored her on that one!). She believes you should let the drugs do their thing and not get stressed, and not stress your partner. But I think if not knowing whether it's working or not will stress you out then knowledge is power. So it depends on your personality really and what you think will cause less stress. 

Having said that I'm going to be having monthly blood tests on cd 21 to see if the clomid made me O. So maybe if you're not even having those, or scans, you could do opks to check it's working and if you don't get any positive tests you could go back to her within the 6 months in case you need to up the dose?

Personally I couldn't be bothered charting bbt, from what I've read it can take months to see a pattern. But I've seen other people on here swear by it.

Eceryone's different. Good luck!


----------



## sugarpi24

my OB said the same thing about temping...he said its a pain in the ass lol and thatll itll just stress ppl out. and i agree! i stopped temping. :)


----------



## Teasel

I didn't even ask him about charting BBT tbh, it's only now that I've suddenly realised "Oh no, what if Clomid doesn't work!"
We will have no proof. Then I won't know what's the problem. I go round and round in circles, what if Clomid does make me O, but my Progesterone isn't high enough, etc etc, problem after problem, worry after worry.
That sounds really OTT. I don't think like that ALL the time. 
Mostly I'm really happy and chilled. Things are good but then I just get a wave of panic, I guess I'm just in the middle of one :-S


----------



## bev_2012

Hi all,we've been ttc #2 for 4years now,nov 2011 i started on clomid 50mg day 2-6 i ovulated for first 2cycles (shown by bloods) im unsure if i ovulated after that as i didnt see a doctor again till may 2012 i had 6 unsuccesful months and on 18th may went back to doctors and was given clomid 100mg and metformin 500mg,can any one share any storys from taking clomid and metformin as starting to loose all hope x


----------



## never2late70

Hi everyone :hi:

Back at work :dohh: 
9DPO and I feel the need to test coming on! :happydance:

Good luck everyone!

~Angie


----------



## MsPeachyP

Hi everyone I just started clomid this month, getting my cd21 blood test to see if I OV. I'm Glad to join in :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Teasel- really it should be standard for your GYN to set up cd21 blood to ensure that dose of clomid will make you o as you have had problems with that. If it doesn't work some dosage tweaking may be necessary. I never did bbt or cm tracking but I did use OPK's the months I was not monitored to know when I was O'ing. It's important to know when prime time for BD'ing is. I would ask for confirmation of I just do you aren't wasting your time with that dosage month to month if it's not effective. Good luck!

Never2late- ooh exciting. Lest us know when you do, we'll obsess with you!


----------



## lilyannabella

I agree! It's so stressful not knowing for sure if you've o'd. That's why I want to use a digi OPK to see if I actually did. I think most of the doctors aren't proactive because if they were they would have thought about every possible test and scenario to ensure the process isn't stressful on us!!


----------



## Angelic

Hi all

I've not posted on this thread for ages but I'm back for the second time on clomid and I'm confused! Quick background info - I'm currently on second month out of five on 50mg CD2-6. My cycles are always between 26 and 28 days. Today is CD32 and still no AF. I did a frer yesterday and that was BFN. So I'm just wondering is it possible to not get AF while you're on clomid and if so does that mean I didn't ov? I've been doing opk's but to be honest I didn't get any 100% clear positives but I didn't take too much notice of that because when I had my previous four months of clomid I had bloods done on day 21 on one of the months (when again I didn't see a clear positive) and my specialist told me at a later appointment that the number was 70 odd which was very good apparently!). 

Anyway sorry for the rambling but could anyone please give me any insight into what might have happened this month? I should point out I guess that I'm almost 41 and have been ttc (with one blocked tube) for two and a half years.

Thank you x


----------



## Hopeful42nd

lilyannabella said:


> I agree! It's so stressful not knowing for sure if you've o'd. That's why I want to use a digi OPK to see if I actually did. I think most of the doctors aren't proactive because if they were they would have thought about every possible test and scenario to ensure the process isn't stressful on us!!

I think that is the diff between Gyn and RE. When all they deal with is reproduction they seem more sensitive and to give more attention to their patients. My fertility clinic was great, lots of attention and options


----------



## lilyannabella

Well I'm going to the fertility centre through NHS but every time I go I have to do my research then go with a list of questions to help them realise what I actually want...it can be a lot. While I'm originally from Jamaica and my ob there is great! In fact she has video calls with me if I need an opinion about something. The doctors there are very diagnostic. There are so many women I know go there on vacation to get pregnant. My mom's god daughter went to my doctor with complications of pcos and endometriosis and got pregnant within a month! I'm just sorry I'm all the way here because I would be preggers too. :dohh:


----------



## SKP

Im on my 3rd Clomid Cycle with 100 mg this time, hopefully something happens.


----------



## never2late70

SKP said:


> Im on my 3rd Clomid Cycle with 100 mg this time, hopefully something happens.

My 3rd round as well. Let's hope 3 times is the charm :happydance:


----------



## Chabby

Hi all,

I don't know exactly when I o'd but I had positive opks weds and thurs last week. Been feeling so sick I decided to do a pg even though I knew it was too early.

It was BFP. I did another this morning and the line was slightly fainter but a definite BFP.

Could there be a mistake do you think? 

Calling Gyn today!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Chabby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know exactly when I o'd but I had positive opks weds and thurs last week. Been feeling so sick I decided to do a pg even though I knew it was too early.
> 
> It was BFP. I did another this morning and the line was slightly fainter but a definite BFP.
> 
> Could there be a mistake do you think?
> 
> Calling Gyn today!

2 positives? I don't think they are a mistake! Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## lilyannabella

Chabby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know exactly when I o'd but I had positive opks weds and thurs last week. Been feeling so sick I decided to do a pg even though I knew it was too early.
> 
> It was BFP. I did another this morning and the line was slightly fainter but a definite BFP.
> 
> Could there be a mistake do you think?
> 
> Calling Gyn today!

That's no mistake! Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Chabby

lilyannabella said:


> Chabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know exactly when I o'd but I had positive opks weds and thurs last week. Been feeling so sick I decided to do a pg even though I knew it was too early.
> 
> It was BFP. I did another this morning and the line was slightly fainter but a definite BFP.
> 
> Could there be a mistake do you think?
> 
> Calling Gyn today!
> 
> That's no mistake! Congrats!!:happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks ladies. It just seems so soon. I'm now paranoid that the hiprax I took for urinary tract infection could have interfered with the results. Will find out soon anyway!


----------



## mrswemyss

SummerLily said:


> welcome virginia :hi: good luck with the 50mg ! how many cycles are you taking? x
> 
> 
> thats great that oh is on hand scerena ! my other half has it all out and ready for me !! weve also been trying for more than 2 years and have had every test under the sun ( aside from the laproscopy!) which all showed that everything was normal. aside from 'low ovulation' or the fact that i did not ovulate every month !
> 
> Fingers crossed that we get those BFPS soon!!

There is incredibly too much to read on this thread, but I start friday taking clomid.. Just wondering if you got prego while taking the med and if you did anything else? This month is month ten for me and no luck so far. We have had an hsg and hubby a semen ana. both normal.
Any feedback from anyone would be great!!!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Chabby!


----------



## jenniferlawe

Oh wow congrats!!


----------



## Remucar

I hope someone can help me. Im on my first round of clomid 50mg days 3-7. When I took it I didnt feel anything. Yesterday I got my smilie face in my OPK and today its positive too. Im having major cramps specially in my right ovary.
Its so intense that it has been difficult to walk or go up the stairs. Is that nomal?

Ive been in so much pain and discomfort that I cant even imagine bding!! I just cant!!

We bded the day before yesterday and 6 hours later I got my positive opk. WHat are my chances??


----------



## never2late70

Remucar said:


> I hope someone can help me. Im on my first round of clomid 50mg days 3-7. When I took it I didnt feel anything. Yesterday I got my smilie face in my OPK and today its positive too. Im having major cramps specially in my right ovary.
> Its so intense that it has been difficult to walk or go up the stairs. Is that nomal?
> 
> Ive been in so much pain and discomfort that I cant even imagine bding!! I just cant!!
> 
> We bded the day before yesterday and 6 hours later I got my positive opk. WHat are my chances??

You need to call your doctor love and get a scan asap. you may have hyperstimulated. :nope:


----------



## Remucar

I dont even get why she gave me Clomid?? I ovulate on my own?? All I know is that this isnt fun at all
She didnt even ask me to go for scans or anything?


----------



## StayHopeful

I would definitely call. I had some pain but not like that, and I overstimulated a little on my last round.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I was in bad pain last time, but released 2 eggs. I wuld call your Dr to get check. OHSS is a very serious problem and very painful.

:hugs:


----------



## ttcasap

Does anyone know if my Dr supping my clomid after having a cycle where I Led would cause me to have a higher chance of OHSS? We aren't t fling scans and she didn't order a day 21 progesterone blood test this time. I'm m a bit conferred because last month I got O pain on both sides.


----------



## mrswemyss

Omg that is scary! I ovulate on my own also according to my cbfm... Pain isn't something I can handle. I had an hsg that was enough


----------



## Remucar

I took another OPK and its still positive. I cant wait for this to be over. Sometimes I think it might be apendicitis?? weird feeling


----------



## Sunshine15

Remucar, I've been on clomid for a few months. I've never had a problem O but I do have a blocked tube so my doc put me on it so this way I could produce follies from my good side. You may want to call our doc to confirm that everything's ok & find out why they put you on clomid. good luck


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have just taken what is hopefully my last dose of Clomid ever again!! I go i on Monday for my scan. I will get my trigger then. Has anybody had it? Does it hurt? I am a big baby when it comes to shots. :rofl:


----------



## never2late70

GalvanBaby said:


> I have just taken what is hopefully my last dose of Clomid ever again!! I go i on Monday for my scan. I will get my trigger then. Has anybody had it? Does it hurt? I am a big baby when it comes to shots. :rofl:

You won't even feel it. I promise. good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Teasel

never2late70 said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Im on my 3rd Clomid Cycle with 100 mg this time, hopefully something happens.
> 
> My 3rd round as well. Let's hope 3 times is the charm :happydance:Click to expand...

Me to ladies! Fc for the third time charm! Baby dust :)


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm on my 3rd time as well, 3dpo. :dust:


----------



## jenniferlawe

Well on to cycle three of clomid for me. Witch flew in bright and early this morning


----------



## nimbec

Round 3 for me too ladies ugh I wish I could fast forward time!! Cd2 today :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

Looks like a lot of us are on 3rd cycle of Clomid!! 3 times the charm!!


----------



## never2late70

So AF is due between the 5th-7th..too soon to test???:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

never2late70 said:


> So AF is due between the 5th-7th..too soon to test???:shrug:

id wait hun you dont want to see a false neg we are due around the same time fingers crossed for youxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Is that 10 dpo? Some ppl get a positive at 10, but 11 or 12 is more common.
Feeling that urge? :test: lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hopeful42nd said:


> Is that 10 dpo? Some ppl get a positive at 10, but 11 or 12 is more common.
> Feeling that urge? :test: lol

ive had too many neg tetst and false positives that i ameven scared to test at 18 dpo:haha:


----------



## never2late70

WhisperOfHope said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> So AF is due between the 5th-7th..too soon to test???:shrug:
> 
> id wait hun you dont want to see a false neg we are due around the same time fingers crossed for youxxClick to expand...

Thank you. When are you going to test?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I can understand that. I had months where I didn't test at all, and ones where I started early, or ones where I waited till 13dpo.
I'm not sure what's worse, seeing a negative or waiting and wondering. The last round I was going crazy so I tested at 11dpo. Got a faint pos, second guessed and kept testing, believed it two days later and kept testing till i had it confirmed. 5 tests total :)
Eventually I just felt better testing as even if it was neg I just told myself it was too early and I'll try again tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

never2late70 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> So AF is due between the 5th-7th..too soon to test???:shrug:
> 
> id wait hun you dont want to see a false neg we are due around the same time fingers crossed for youxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. When are you going to test?Click to expand...

if no af prob around the 8th as gota fly to my parents in 2 weeks and would kinda like to know by then lol


----------



## Teasel

Hopeful42nd said:


> I can understand that. I had months where I didn't test at all, and ones where I started early, or ones where I waited till 13dpo.
> I'm not sure what's worse, seeing a negative or waiting and wondering. The last round I was going crazy so I tested at 11dpo. Got a faint pos, second guessed and kept testing, believed it two days later and kept testing till i had it confirmed. 5 tests total :)
> Eventually I just felt better testing as even if it was neg I just told myself it was too early and I'll try again tomorrow or the next day.

I'm exactly the same! :test::test::test: 

Then I just tell myself it's too early when it's neg :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha Teasel, we are kindred spirits :)

WhisperofHope- really? I've never had a false positive and I used Internet cheapies too.


----------



## never2late70

I am having mild stabbing pains in my left ovary-ish area..lol I am going to test in the morning. Someone on another thread just got her BFP and she is 11DPO and it was on a digital :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Luck luck luck :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BiltonBaby

Awesome news Never2late and Teasel, lots of BABYDUST to you both +*+*+*+*+*+*, I have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you both!


----------



## BiltonBaby

Congratulations Hopeful!


----------



## mrswemyss

LesleyL said:


> i also take the generic form. i pay nothing for it. i get generic drugs free. my insurance covered most of my hsg when i had it. i owe 60 dollars...i don't think that's too bad. it payed for my ultrasounds when i had them done, because they used the dx of amenorrhea and anovulation.

HI. I was reading your story on here at beginning... just wonderin your background? how long you tried, if twins were from clomid,what you had done. Hope you don't mind me asking. I start my first round tomorrow and pray that it works for me. I also had an HSG april 30th (& I am super jealou of your ins. bc mine was 1000+ and I have to pay for my meds etc I am soo tired of trying. :cry:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You will all be joining me soon! It's thrilling being over halfway already. Seems like yesterday I tested positive.


----------



## mrswemyss

Hopeful42nd said:


> You will all be joining me soon! It's thrilling being over halfway already. Seems like yesterday I tested positive.

are you writing to me?! lol I so hope you are, I hope someone has some faith that it'll happen for me


----------



## GalvanBaby

Anybody had AF like cramps with Clomid before O? I just took my last dose of Clomid last night and now, have AF like cramps.


----------



## katiekapow

Happy almost Friday, ladies! 

Round 2 of Chlomid was a bust for me, starting round 3 of 100mg day 5 - 9 tomorrow. I'm feeling like June is my month. The best birthday present in the world would be a positive! :happydance:

*fingers crossed* and good luck to all!


----------



## usmcwife78

GalvanBaby said:


> Anybody had AF like cramps with Clomid before O? I just took my last dose of Clomid last night and now, have AF like cramps.

I did but not while I was taking Clomid, they started 2-3 days after (on this round),and last round which was round 2 for me they started bout 5 days after last pill


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im 11 dpo today at just cd 26:happydance: clomid defo helps with ov


----------



## lilyannabella

WhisperOfHope said:


> im 11 dpo today at just cd 26:happydance: clomid defo helps with ov

That's great!! hope you caught that egg! :happydance:

Btw I'm just wondering any of you girls had cramping from taking clomid? I have been having a wee bit of cramping also my sex drive is driving me crazyyyyyyy!! I usually have a high one but my dh said this is ridiculous! :blush: I'm just can't get enough. We bd'd last night 4 times and I still wanted more. :cloud9:
It's gonna be a nice couple of days ahead...good thing we have a long bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Teasel

mrswemyss - It will happen! **Positive vibes and baby dust your way!**

GalvanBaby - I've never had any cramps around Otime. Makes me think that I'm not Oing. If your pain is bad you should speak to your doc. You could be overstimulating :S Lets hope this is the last one :)

katiekapow - Third round's a charm!! Baby dust and fx for you :D

WhisperOfHope - When are you going to start testing? Super fingers crossed!!! 

lilyannabella - Never had cramping, not a bit :-/ Enjoy the bank holiday! It's a good job the sun's gone in!! :D

Baby dust to all!! XxX


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mrs whemyss- I'm writing to you all. Sometimes it takes longer, or a different path than we expect, but I see it as part of our story. I think you will all get here, it's just a matter of finding what works for you. For me it was 50mg dose of clomid days 3-7 and IUI. I guess my DH's boys just need that head start, and more eggies to aim for?

GalvinBaby- I too had cramps before o. It more felt like in my ovaries. It was like the clomid stimulated them into action. It was more cramp like closer to o, as I think I was sore due to more follies being large and ready to pop!


----------



## workingmom785

I took two rounds of Clomid to concieve my first child (a daughter who is almost two). I am now pregnant with my second naturally and I just really feel like I have twins. I have two friends who ended up with twins the second time after taking Clomid the first time. Is this even possible? Would a fertility drug I took over two years ago have effect on this pregnancy? The reason that I ask is that my belly is HUGE. I have not had any weight gain (I have actually lost two pounds due to severe morning sickness) so I know it isn't from overeating or being unhealthy. I seriously look like I am five months pregnant. I know people say they are larger with the second but this is crazy. I am tall so I hide weight well and I have been wearing maternity clothes since 8 weeks... Also, I swear I am feeling movement. I know it isn't possible to feel movement this early but I just know that it isn't gas or anything else. Anyone heard anything about this little Clomid myth?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I know lots of ladies who get twins on second or third pregnancies, but nothing to do with clomid use in the past. This is generally an age thing, as you get older, your body is more likely to release more than one egg at once. Also if the twins are identical then even if you took clomid it wouldn't have caused that as it comes from single egg. I'm no expert but I've never heard of that link being made. When do you have an ultrasound? And what were your beta numbers?


----------



## sasha0430

Any of you have strange food cravings on clomid...first month I was craving grits and had to have it every day...then on second cycle I do not remember any cravings...this month I am craving jalapeño peppers...I want them on anything...even now as I am typing this my mouth is watering...o yea my cravings happen in TWW...


----------



## GalvanBaby

I crave everything cheese1 Quesadillas, grilled cheese, nachos. Anything with cheese. I used to crave chocolate around AF, but now it is cheese!! Odd, but healthier and delicous!!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Just got a prescription for my first round of clomid. :) They pulled blood to check my estrogen levels first, so i'm supposed to call on Monday to find out if I can go ahead with provera and then clomid, CD 3-7 is what my OBGYN suggests. :)

They ultrasounded my ovaries in the office, and on one ovary, I had EIGHT follicles, all at around the same level of maturity, and only a 4mm lining. I'm worried that if I take the clomid....how many of those EIGHT follicles will mature??? lol


----------



## SKP

CD 10 on from Clomid CD 3-7. I hope to ovulate in the next couple days. Have an opk for each day to see. I dont care if its a strong line at least its something.

Next week I take my CD blood test.


----------



## usmcwife78

Question...
Can you or has anyone while on Clomid Od earlier one month prior to other months? If so how many days? and what was the outcome? 

I am on round 3 of clomid 100mg (1st round was 50mg with no O), 2nd and 3rd round 100mg. I did O on round 2 but we did catch the egg. Round 2 I got my 1st + OPK on CD19. 2day round 3 I am on CD12, and I am having symptoms like round 2 a day or 2 b4 i Od. 


FF says I should O between 5-8th of this month with my O day being the 8th which would be my CD19...... I tried the Clomid Calulator and it says I should O 1-6th of this month!!! who knows.


----------



## jenniferlawe

I am craving cheese as well. Had to have cheese fries just sent my husband for nabobs and cheese, had lasagna with lots of cheese. Weird. I now have AF and am still getting these cravings. I am still having food aversions. Nothing really seems appealing. And when I do eat it is not nearly as much as I usually eat. Last night for dinner I had one sandwich and that was it. Very strange.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Where's the clomid calculator?


----------



## usmcwife78

GalvanBaby said:


> Where's the clomid calculator?

https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


----------



## StayHopeful

Has anyone had dull aches in their lower back after o? I'm 4dpo today and it's been doing that for the past couple days.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I always crave cheese. Chocolate was never my thing. Now it's pickles :) still want the cheese though.


----------



## usmcwife78

StayHopeful said:


> Has anyone had dull aches in their lower back after o? I'm 4dpo today and it's been doing that for the past couple days.

I had them b4 and after,BUT more b4. The ones after was for only 2 days along with sore Os....my whole stomach and back felt like I did tons of sit ups


----------



## HopefulDH

6 follicles. One is 14mm and another was 13mm, another was 11mm? The others were very small. Chances of ovulation at this late stage? Chances of multiples?

Input appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## katiekapow

nimbec said:


> Round 3 for me too ladies ugh I wish I could fast forward time!! Cd2 today :(

I hear ya! Time is crawling. Move. Faster. Please. :wacko:


----------



## sugarpi24

HopefulDH said:


> 6 follicles. One is 14mm and another was 13mm, another was 11mm? The others were very small. Chances of ovulation at this late stage? Chances of multiples?
> 
> Input appreciated.
> 
> Thanks

my follicles were like 12 and 14...and small ones too...doctor said the clomid must not have worked so he gave me a prescription for a higher dosage...so i dunno...i was wondering the same thing...i wondered if i still had a chance...


----------



## never2late70

HopefulDH said:


> 6 follicles. One is 14mm and another was 13mm, another was 11mm? The others were very small. Chances of ovulation at this late stage? Chances of multiples?
> 
> Input appreciated.
> 
> Thanks

My RE/FS says they need to be at the very least 18mm. He likes 20 to 24 mm.
I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## mrswemyss

never2late70 said:


> HopefulDH said:
> 
> 
> 6 follicles. One is 14mm and another was 13mm, another was 11mm? The others were very small. Chances of ovulation at this late stage? Chances of multiples?
> 
> Input appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> My RE/FS says they need to be at the very least 18mm. He likes 20 to 24 mm.
> I'm sorry :hugs:Click to expand...

How do they test that?


----------



## never2late70

mrswemyss said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopefulDH said:
> 
> 
> 6 follicles. One is 14mm and another was 13mm, another was 11mm? The others were very small. Chances of ovulation at this late stage? Chances of multiples?
> 
> Input appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> My RE/FS says they need to be at the very least 18mm. He likes 20 to 24 mm.
> I'm sorry :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> How do they test that?Click to expand...

Vaginal ultrasounds :winkwink:


----------



## MsPeachyP

Hi everyone just wanted to give an update from my DR. apt.It was confirmed that I did OV this cycle with clomid!! Yaaay I was sooooo nervous it wasn't working. But I am soo glad for theses results, my Dr. is keeping me on both meds until I get my :BFP: Have a great weekend everyone <3


----------



## HopefulDH

More info:

The cervical lining was good/medium. But the hormone levels were not indicative of ovulation haven taken place, but they were increasing. RE thought ovulation would take place Wednesday or Thursday. Can a viable pregnancy result from that? Chances of multiples?


----------



## Teasel

MsPeachyP said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to give an update from my DR. apt.It was confirmed that I did OV this cycle with clomid!! Yaaay I was sooooo nervous it wasn't working. But I am soo glad for theses results, my Dr. is keeping me on both meds until I get my :BFP: Have a great weekend everyone <3

WOO!!! Great! Good lucky, fingers crossed and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

HopefulDH said:


> More info:
> 
> The cervical lining was good/medium. But the hormone levels were not indicative of ovulation haven taken place, but they were increasing. RE thought ovulation would take place Wednesday or Thursday. Can a viable pregnancy result from that? Chances of multiples?

If your levels were rising then your follicles were still growing. They can grow pretty quickly or slowly depending on the individual and the medicine working. I know some docs who are fine with 16 and 17 mm follicles. It really depends. My doc also considered 18+ mature. If hormone levels peak enough to cause o at a time when the follicles are at a good size, your lining was a minimum of 5 1/2-6 mm (preferably 8mm or more) then yes pregnancy could occur. There is so many factors at play.
Normally docs will schedule another ultrasound a couple days later to check on the follicle growth, but depends on the doc.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hopeful42nd said:


> HopefulDH said:
> 
> 
> More info:
> 
> The cervical lining was good/medium. But the hormone levels were not indicative of ovulation haven taken place, but they were increasing. RE thought ovulation would take place Wednesday or Thursday. Can a viable pregnancy result from that? Chances of multiples?
> 
> If your levels were rising then your follicles were still growing. They can grow pretty quickly or slowly depending on the individual and the medicine working. I know some docs who are fine with 16 and 17 mm follicles. It really depends. My doc also considered 18+ mature. If hormone levels peak enough to cause o at a time when the follicles are at a good size, your lining was a minimum of 5 1/2-6 mm (preferably 8mm or more) then yes pregnancy could occur. There is so many factors at play.
> Normally docs will schedule another ultrasound a couple days later to check on the follicle growth, but depends on the doc.Click to expand...

i had ermmm 2 scans to check follies one day was ermmm 18 she toldmeto come back again a few days later and toldmeto get busy as ov was today or tomoz andi ovd that day


----------



## Amelia09

Hi guys can I join this thread as I really need some support. TTC since Aug 2011. I went off bc and my af went awol. To date I've had 2 cycles (203 days and 80+). These came as a result of meds. Diagnosed with pcos and given metformin and clomid days 2-6.

Well finished the clomid, currently on cd 11. I'm meant to take metformin twice a day morn/even, but these past few days I haven't been able to take it due to the side effects.

Am feeling cautiously optimistic for this cycle. It feels like with a year of nearly ttc this could be our first real chance!! When should I test??


----------



## never2late70

I broke down like an idiot and bought a test. Surprise:bfn:
No surprise at all really. Today is 13 DPO so I am sure I am out.
I am so sick of this :growlmad:


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Nevertolate!!

I go tomorrow for my scan, I am so excited this is the first time my FS monitored me. I will get my time for the trigger tomorrow.

I ahve tons of EWCM today, maybe I will O before?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aw, sorry never2late :hugs: hope you are okay.
When do you go in to talk to your RE about plan of action?


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## StayHopeful

Amelia09 said:


> Hi guys can I join this thread as I really need some support. TTC since Aug 2011. I went off bc and my af went awol. To date I've had 2 cycles (203 days and 80+). These came as a result of meds. Diagnosed with pcos and given metformin and clomid days 2-6.
> 
> Well finished the clomid, currently on cd 11. I'm meant to take metformin twice a day morn/even, but these past few days I haven't been able to take it due to the side effects.
> 
> Am feeling cautiously optimistic for this cycle. It feels like with a year of nearly ttc this could be our first real chance!! When should I test??

Welcome, Amelia! The women on here are wonderfully supportive. When to test depends on when you o. Are you charting your bbt or doing opks?


----------



## mrswemyss

Has there ever been a poll on this thread or another for clomid users? I'm curious to see how quickly it works and how many result in twins...


----------



## mrswemyss

SummerLily said:


> night scerena! :hugs:
> 
> i completly agree with you justwantababy , ive seen so many negative pregnancy tests that i cant imagine seeing a positive one ! and i dont know what id do when i do !! id probably be in that much shock that i would just sit there and cry ! !! :cry:
> 
> im also suffering the clomid effects! the spots are absolutly juicy and making thierselves noticed!! ive also had some mild constipation!! overall the side effects havent been that bad so if it dosnt happen this month then im mroe than happy to go through it all again next month , and the month after that, and the one after that untill i get my clomid baby !!!
> 
> xx

What round did clomid work for you? I see Ur having three?!


----------



## Hope1409

mrswemyss said:


> Has there ever been a poll on this thread or another for clomid users? I'm curious to see how quickly it works and how many result in twins...

I would be interested in the poll also to see which round most women got their bfp with clomid.
The thought of twins use to freak me out, but now after going through such a journey with tcc, I wouldn't mind twins at all. Whatever dh and I are blessed with as long as he/she is healthy :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im 14dpo today and for the last few days have had really starnge cramp type pains like a acheyness around my ovary area followed by a rather odd dragging kind of pain accross my uterus:shrug: af due tomoz or day after sonot sure what to think can clomid do that to af pains?


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm on Cd24 and my nipples are really sensitive...I'm going to take an opk tonight and find out if I'm maybe ovulating...but the doctor said the clomid didn't work 10 days ago....so I dunno.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I'd be curious to see how many sets of twins or more resulted from clomid use as well.

Have you guys talked with your SO's about the possibility of multiples, and what you will do? We've decided that we would reduce, in the case of high order multiples...but I think twins would be nice. ;)

I'm still nervous and nobody gave me any answers or thoughts about my 8 follicles.... I had 8 immature follies, all measuring about the same, and will be taking provera and clomid shortly. I'm wondering if only one or two will mature....or if I could pop out multiple eggs since they're all about the same maturity level.


----------



## sugarpi24

I would love twins!! Boy and girl! Lol :) as long as the baby's healthy I'm good. :) but my doctor warned me about twins...that would be cool...dh thinks so too..


----------



## CdnEquestrian

My DH thinks even twins would be "too much" and wants just ONE baby. lol I think twins would be great too!

He's also decided that he doens't want to know the sex of the baby, so I don't get to know either...so now I have to plan a nursery and clothing and everything for the newborn in NEUTRAL colors. BOO! lol

He told me he's going to have the doctor write the sex down and seal it in an envelope so he can hold it over me the whole pregnancy. haha :lol:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I went ahead and posted a poll in the pregnancy forum....so hopefully we'll get some answers on multiple births/how many babies everyone conceived on clomid. I also asked that if anyone wanted to include how many cycles of clomid it took them to conceive, that would be great. :)

Check it out here!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...omid-babies-poll-please-answer-thank-you.html


----------



## mrswemyss

CdnEquestrian said:


> I went ahead and posted a poll in the pregnancy forum....so hopefully we'll get some answers on multiple births/how many babies everyone conceived on clomid. I also asked that if anyone wanted to include how many cycles of clomid it took them to conceive, that would be great. :)
> 
> Check it out here!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...omid-babies-poll-please-answer-thank-you.html

Yay my main ? Is how many rounds! Keep me updated :) thanks


----------



## StayHopeful

I had two follicles fire for my last two rounds, so I keep thinking about the possibility of twins. One the one hand I think it would be great, especially since ttc has been tough. But the extra expense of two at once scares me... I think I'll just be happy with whatever happens though.

I'm 7dpo today, I've had gas, mild cramping, and constant backache for the past few days. My bbs and nipples are also pretty sore. This morning my temp dipped slightly... Are these good signs?


----------



## ttcasap

CdnEquestrian said:


> I'd be curious to see how many sets of twins or more resulted from clomid use as well.
> 
> Have you guys talked with your SO's about the possibility of multiples, and what you will do? We've decided that we would reduce, in the case of high order multiples...but I think twins would be nice. ;)
> 
> I'm still nervous and nobody gave me any answers or thoughts about my 8 follicles.... I had 8 immature follies, all measuring about the same, and will be taking provera and clomid shortly. I'm wondering if only one or two will mature....or if I could pop out multiple eggs since they're all about the same maturity level.

Dh and I know the chance for us having twins is greater then usual because I am an identical but fraternal twins run in my family and I have a personal history of multiple egg release in the past. I use to commonly get 2 eggs release from opposite sides at the same time. My ovaries don't take turns they either produce or don't. I had 6 release at one time right after my depoprovera wore off after 11 years on the shot. So it is possible but unlikely for you to release that many @ one time. It would cause you to be fairly ill feeling though. I was very sick when mine went haywire like that.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My scan went great!!!I have 1 12mm follicle, 1 23mm follicle, and 2 22mm follicles!! She said I will more than likely release all 3!! OH is scared we will catch all 3! Just imagine! I am praying we catch at least one.

I will trigger tonight at 8PM.


----------



## Amelia09

StayHopeful said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys can I join this thread as I really need some support. TTC since Aug 2011. I went off bc and my af went awol. To date I've had 2 cycles (203 days and 80+). These came as a result of meds. Diagnosed with pcos and given metformin and clomid days 2-6.
> 
> Well finished the clomid, currently on cd 11. I'm meant to take metformin twice a day morn/even, but these past few days I haven't been able to take it due to the side effects.
> 
> Am feeling cautiously optimistic for this cycle. It feels like with a year of nearly ttc this could be our first real chance!! When should I test??
> 
> Welcome, Amelia! The women on here are wonderfully supportive. When to test depends on when you o. Are you charting your bbt or doing opks?Click to expand...

Hi I dont chart or do opks, I am just keeping an eye for changes in body,mucus, pains etc.. I find ttc very stressful sometimes and think I would become obsessed if I starting charting using opks etc


----------



## CdnEquestrian

ttcasap said:


> CdnEquestrian said:
> 
> 
> I'd be curious to see how many sets of twins or more resulted from clomid use as well.
> 
> Have you guys talked with your SO's about the possibility of multiples, and what you will do? We've decided that we would reduce, in the case of high order multiples...but I think twins would be nice. ;)
> 
> I'm still nervous and nobody gave me any answers or thoughts about my 8 follicles.... I had 8 immature follies, all measuring about the same, and will be taking provera and clomid shortly. I'm wondering if only one or two will mature....or if I could pop out multiple eggs since they're all about the same maturity level.
> 
> Dh and I know the chance for us having twins is greater then usual because I am an identical but fraternal twins run in my family and I have a personal history of multiple egg release in the past. I use to commonly get 2 eggs release from opposite sides at the same time. My ovaries don't take turns they either produce or don't. I had 6 release at one time right after my depoprovera wore off after 11 years on the shot. So it is possible but unlikely for you to release that many @ one time. It would cause you to be fairly ill feeling though. I was very sick when mine went haywire like that.Click to expand...

Thank you! That's what I was worried of. I will keep an eye on how i'm feeling and let the doctor know if I have a lot of pain or anything super weird. I have no history of twins on my side, but DH's daughters were both supposed to be twins (identical, they think) so he thinks for some reason that his sperm splits eggs. lol But I don't think it works that way. I know fraternal twins are usually a result of ovulating 2 eggs, and can be hereditary on the woman's side....but what about identical twins? I think they're still unsure of why that happens, correct?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

after almost 3 years i LOVE CLOMID
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0047.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lilyannabella

Omg! I'm so happy for you! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

TTCBean said:


> https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/4737/photo7eup.jpg
> 
> Is this a positive OPK ladies??

thats a positive alright:flower:


----------



## TTCBean

WhisperOfHope said:


> after almost 3 years i LOVE CLOMID

Congratulations!!!!!! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

TTCBean said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> after almost 3 years i LOVE CLOMID
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!! :thumbup::flower:Click to expand...

thank you:flower:


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## sasha0430

WhisperOfHope said:


> after almost 3 years i LOVE CLOMID

Congrats :happydance:...how many rounds of clomid and what mg did you take..


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sasha0430 said:



> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> after almost 3 years i LOVE CLOMID
> 
> Congrats :happydance:...how many rounds of clomid and what mg did you take..Click to expand...

1round 50mg:happydance:r


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, whisper!


----------



## sasha0430

Question: I have a lot of watery yellow discharge (sorry TMI) and am 10 dpo..it has started yesterday...I am not sure should I just wait it out or call the doc and make sure I do not have some kind of infection...:shrug:...I just do not want to call them for every little thing but if I need to then I will...just wanted to see if anyone experience that on clomid...


----------



## Amelia09

WhisperOfHope said:


> sasha0430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> after almost 3 years i LOVE CLOMID
> 
> Congrats :happydance:...how many rounds of clomid and what mg did you take..Click to expand...
> 
> 1round 50mg:happydance:rClick to expand...

Congrats you must be sooooooooo happy. I too have just finished clomid round 1 50mg. So excited now
:happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

Ladies, I have a question. I went in to another doctor today for something unrelated and my blood pressure was 94/66 (it's usually 115/75ish). Has anyone else had this on Clomid? Is this cause for concern? It's making me really nervous. I'm on CD 25 and 8dpo. I took 25mg Clomid CD5-9.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


Positive OPK and a positive HPT in one day! We're rockin' today, ladies. lol :)
Congrats to both you ladies! :)

I don't ovulate on my own at all either, and I just started provera yesterday. After AF shows, i'll be starting my first round of clomid. :) Hoping I am just as lucky and only NEED one round! lol


I know it's been asked other places before....but what made you choose the days that you took your clomid? My doctor normally suggests CD3-7....but i'm wondering what would be best for me. He suggests 3-7 to EVERYONE.


----------



## MsPeachyP

happydance:Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! I too just finished round 1 50mg and confirmed ovulation..Glad to see such positive results with Clomid!!!


----------



## MsPeachyP

CdnEquestrian-my Dr. Picked my days I'm not sure what they cycle days have to with it.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Thanks MsPeachyP. Some people suggest that certain days affect certain things....like taking them earlier can cause more eggs to be released, while taking them later causes a more mature/stronger egg, etc.


----------



## BabyBumpWish

Hello ladies! So I took my first round of Clomid 100mg and ovulated at day 15 which is only one day later than I usually would ovulate. I had IUI on day 16. Now, according to my "usual" 28 day cycle, I should have gotten AF yesterday. So far, I am two days late but getting BFN on hpt. I don't know whether to hope for the best or just figure that the Clomid prolonged my cycle. My husband and I have "unexplained fertility issues", so not sure if that helps any of you in the advice department but I could sure use some encouragement!! What experiences have any of you had with your cycles remaining the same as they were before with Clomid??


----------



## nik25

I've taken clomid several months now and every month is very different for me. Have you tested yet?


----------



## nik25

Sorry just re read and you said bfn:( I usually have a 29 day cycle. But with clomid sometimes it's 30 or 31. But you are def. not out until the witch gets ya! Good luck!!! Hope you get your BFP this mOnth!!


----------



## StayHopeful

I just found out that a friend is pregnant. She's in a completely messed up relationship with a guy who is also sleeping with 2 other women, and he's had a vasectomy, yet she accidentally gets preggo. And here I am trying and trying and nothing. This one really hit me hard. :cry:


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: stayhopeful. I know the feeling, my cousin got pregnant the month she got out of prison and that really hit me. It just isn't fair. :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, Galvan. I'm just feeling like it will never happen for me.


----------



## Odi

Hi there :flower: could i maybe join in on this tread? currently on cd 22, due to start first round of clomid 100mg as soon as :witch: shows up.. (actually looking forward to her.. hehe..)


----------



## katiekapow

Oh my gosh I'm freaking out! On my last dose of day 5 thru 9 100mg Chlomid and I have a terrible YI! Nooooooo! I'm so disappointed right now I feel awful.:sad2:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I'm due to START my clomid as soon as AF arrives and for some reason, i'm having itchiness and am very dry on the provera. It doesn't hurt when I pee, there is no smell, and it's so dry down there that there IS NO discharge....so I don't know what's going on. Normal on provera....anyone know? :(

Maybe start treating it now and hope you'll be ready to go by O-time, Katie??? :( :hug:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

BabyBumpWish - You aren't out until the witch shows! Hang in there, it could just be too early! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

I was stupid and tested at 9dpo. No surprise, bfn.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

:hug: You KNOW you're testing possibly too early though, so don't feel too down. :)


----------



## sugarpi24

im on CD26 and we will see if i ovulated later than the ultrasound said...i hope i get my BFP! if not here i come provera and 100 mg clomid!


----------



## sasha0430

sasha0430 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> after almost 3 years i LOVE CLOMID
> 
> Congrats :happydance:...how many rounds of clomid and what mg did you take..Click to expand...

Forgot to ask you yesterday: Did you have any signs and symptoms and what were they...and if you remember when did you start noticing them


----------



## SKP

2 DPO now :)I think lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sasha0430 said:


> sasha0430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> after almost 3 years i LOVE CLOMID
> 
> Congrats :happydance:...how many rounds of clomid and what mg did you take..Click to expand...
> 
> Forgot to ask you yesterday: Did you have any signs and symptoms and what were they...and if you remember when did you start noticing themClick to expand...

i had a burning feeling in my uiterus for a few mins on day 5 days b4 the pos ans then 3 days before and evennow havelike a achey/draggypain mixed with mild af pains, sore boobs and nausea started yesterday too:haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations Whisper!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

My doctor called today and my progesterone level is 40.8, which he said is good. I don't know much about progesterone numbers, is that a good sign?


----------



## Remucar

Ive no idea about progesterone?? I hope you get your BFP as soon as tomorrow!!

Can you guys give me your opinion about my chart?? I had this HUGE dip this morning and Ive been so so down about it.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c5831//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sasha0430

StayHopeful said:


> My doctor called today and my progesterone level is 40.8, which he said is good. I don't know much about progesterone numbers, is that a good sign?

That is a good number...u just cannot tell by that if you are prego or not...it just tells you that you ovulated...high numbers help with sustaining the pregnancy as well so you want them to be high...last month my was 62 and this month was 28.something...good luck and lots of baby dust so you get your BFP...


----------



## Hope1409

StayHopeful said:


> My doctor called today and my progesterone level is 40.8, which he said is good. I don't know much about progesterone numbers, is that a good sign?

That is a great number!!!! Hopefully more good news follows soon in the next few weeks :hugs:


----------



## StayHopeful

That's, guys! I'm going to try to hold out on testi again until Sunday. Right now I'm really crampy and my bbs hurt like crazy, so I'm hoping those are good signs.

Fx for all of us! :dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

GalvanBaby said:


> Congratulations Whisper!! :happydance: :hugs:

thank you:flower: its JUST starting to sink in lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

StayHopeful said:


> My doctor called today and my progesterone level is 40.8, which he said is good. I don't know much about progesterone numbers, is that a good sign?

not sure about progesterone numbers i never had mine checked:shrug: but she had to put me on progesterone tablets until im 12 weeks said its quite common with pcos :shrug:


----------



## lilyannabella

I need you ladies advice....ok so I tried 50 mg clomid and I didn't produce follicles. I contacted my old gyn that treats me whenever I go back home and she reminded me that I tried clomid at 100mg years ago (yes I totally forgot that:blush:) and I got AF 3 months after which means I didn't ovulate when I was suppose to... She said maybe I could try 150mg of clomid next cycle...so I'm wondering anyone ever used 150 mg? I'm scared for some reason..what you guys think?


----------



## TTCBean

My BBT shot up even more today! According to the OPK I took I'd be 2 DPO today but the way my temps look it looks like I'm more like 8DPO? any thoughts...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

WhisperofHope- somehow I missed you testing pos, congrats congrats congrats !!!
Good to hear. I've forgotten, how many months of clomid? Have you been for a beta yet?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hopeful42nd said:


> WhisperofHope- somehow I missed you testing pos, congrats congrats congrats !!!
> Good to hear. I've forgotten, how many months of clomid? Have you been for a beta yet?

Thank you , just 1 mth of clomid 50mg yeh got it back yesterday 190 at 4weeks 1 day xxx


----------



## never2late70

:witch: she got me!

Not sure what are next step will be. Hubby wants IVF. I want a margarita!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

never2late70 said:


> :witch: she got me!
> 
> Not sure what are next step will be. Hubby wants IVF. I want a margarita!

so sorry she got you hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## Cyna99

So I am on CD25. My LH surge began on CD23 (evening). When I went in to the RE on CD19, I had three follies. One was 13, the other 12, the final 11. I had 3 others but they were inconsequential. Is it possible that the three largest will develop more between 6 days ago and now, and I will ovulate all three? Would not mind twins, but triplets would be a lot (thought obviously better than nothing).


----------



## GalvanBaby

TTCBean said:


> My BBT shot up even more today! According to the OPK I took I'd be 2 DPO today but the way my temps look it looks like I'm more like 8DPO? any thoughts...

I agree it looks like you ar 8DPO


----------



## TTCBean

Is it possible to get a positive OPK that long after the temperatures rise?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cyna99 said:


> So I am on CD25. My LH surge began on CD23 (evening). When I went in to the RE on CD19, I had three follies. One was 13, the other 12, the final 11. I had 3 others but they were inconsequential. Is it possible that the three largest will develop more between 6 days ago and now, and I will ovulate all three? Would not mind twins, but triplets would be a lot (thought obviously better than nothing).

I had 3 follicles between the sizes of 22mm and 23 mm on Monday and my Dr said I would release all 3, but triplets is very rare. I am a little worried about triplets, but like you said it is way better then a BFN!!! If that is what we are meant to have, we will get through it!! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

never2late70 said:


> :witch: she got me!
> 
> Not sure what are next step will be. Hubby wants IVF. I want a margarita!

Aww Never2late, I am so sorry! :hugs: Go get that margarita and then talk abut IVF. :hugs:


----------



## MsPeachyP

:witch: so she has landed... Thought I would be free until after my anniversary on saturday, but I'm feeling amazing shockingly lol I'll take my second round of Clomid starting saturday.


----------



## StayHopeful

Sorry about the witch, never2late and ms peachy!


----------



## Amelia09

So on round 1 of clomid. Today is cd15 and I've been getting pains in stomach all day and tmi my cm is sticky and stretchy. sorry for the details. any advice?do you's think i've actually ov?? first time in nearly a year if I did.:thumbup:


----------



## Cyna99

If all of the follicles continue to grow to a mature size, will all of them erupt at ovulation? Or only one? Or two?

Thanks


----------



## pambolina21

I am on CD15 (I think)...I still have not received a positive opk...but my temp shot down real low this morning...for anyone who is on Clomid....when did you get your positive opk...before or after the temp dip?


----------



## pambolina21

When did you get a positive opk...before or after a temp drop?


----------



## pambolina21

Sorry for posting 2...my phone sent me an error and didnt think it posted...lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

As so sorry you two ladies. It's never a good moment when she arrives. Never2late, hope the drinkie drowns the sorrow, then on to IVF!


----------



## kookycake

Hi guys, not been on for a while been feeling really down about everything a few comments people at work made me think about things a lot and blame myself, the old "it's easy to get pregnant just do it when you're ovulating" I feel like snapping their heads of if only they knew... I feel sometimes I should tell people at work what we are going through but it's kinda personal to me.

Got my scan for my 150mg round tomorrow and if that's another bust... which I think it is, stark white OPKs etc then it's probably onto ovarian drilling for us. I hope everyone is doing great and getting lots of BFPs :) Will update tomorrow sorry for the vent... :(


:babydust:


----------



## sasha0430

pambolina21 said:


> When did you get a positive opk...before or after a temp drop?

While on clomid I did not get positive opk...only reason I knew I ovulated was because of the progesterone check...but it sounds you have the symptoms of OGL


----------



## mrswemyss

Amelia09 said:


> So on round 1 of clomid. Today is cd15 and I've been getting pains in stomach all day and tmi my cm is sticky and stretchy. sorry for the details. any advice?do you's think i've actually ov?? first time in nearly a year if I did.:thumbup:

Sounds like u did... Are u not using opks to test ?


----------



## mrswemyss

So today is day11 and according to my cbfm I'm in second level ( high fertility) I think its soon, but that's exciting! 
My last clomid was Tue.


----------



## pambolina21

Thanks for answering...I have been on Clomid last year and twice out of 4 attempts did I get a positive opk...accept the first time my level was 8.6 and the secind time was 0.2 or something...lol...I am starting to think I have missed this one...or havent OV at all....or maybe it'll happen tomorrow...I dunno...other than cramping all my other OV signs are gone...day before yesterday I had EWCM and that is the first time I have ever gotten that...lol...I just hate having more questions than answers.


----------



## ttcasap

Congrats!!! I'm hoping for my BFP for my birthday in July!!! Send some baby dust this way ;)!


----------



## ttcasap

StayHopeful said:


> I just found out that a friend is pregnant. She's in a completely messed up relationship with a guy who is also sleeping with 2 other women, and he's had a vasectomy, yet she accidentally gets preggo. And here I am trying and trying and nothing. This one really hit me hard. :cry:

I know exactly how you feel. It is so frustrating to find out that those who aren't looking to get pregnant get pregnant and those of us who want this so badly, can't seem to achieve what we want most. I cried like a baby when a friend told me she was pregnant and didn't want to be, of course she's not the type of friend I would tell about my TTC journey.


----------



## StayHopeful

I got another :bfn: this morning at 11dpo.


----------



## lilyannabella

OMG ladies I need your help asap!!! As some of u might know I got my follicular scan done and no follies with 50mg clomid...but today I jusr went to the bathroom and saw TONSSSS of ewcm!!! For the past 2 days I had back aches and breast tenderness but I said to myself that its not the big O?!! What's going on I confused!! Help please!!


----------



## Calitronagrl

Well I have been on Clomid for 2 months (100mg), but have been ordered by my doctor to stop taking them. I guess they hyper stimulated my ovaries and caused me to have cysts that ruptured. So now the hubby and I decided to just to let nature take its course for the next 2 years. If nothing happens then we will go onto the next step. Baby dust to all and good luck everyone.


----------



## Amelia09

mrswemyss said:


> Amelia09 said:
> 
> 
> So on round 1 of clomid. Today is cd15 and I've been getting pains in stomach all day and tmi my cm is sticky and stretchy. sorry for the details. any advice?do you's think i've actually ov?? first time in nearly a year if I did.:thumbup:
> 
> Sounds like u did... Are u not using opks to test ?Click to expand...

Hi I don't use opks, I know if I do I will only get obsessed with it so am just watching my cm and hopefully it'll happen


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Remucar

Hi friends!! This was my 1st round of Clomid 50. Today Im 9 dpo and this morning got a beautiful :bfp:. Im scared as Ive had 2 m/cs but after 10 months TTC Im very happy!


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations Remucar!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah Remucar! Woo hoo, congrats!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Remucar!!! :happyance:

I am 2DPO so, I have a long 10 more days before testing. I will be testing on Father's Day! I can't wait.


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Driving myself nuts with my chart here! :wacko:

I've FINALLY developed some consistency with Clomid and ovulated on the 21st last month AND this month! Now I'm going on a chart finding mission on Fertility Friend to see my odds! I feel like we gave it our best chance this month, plenty of BDing :haha:

I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high since I did last month and it was really hard to take :cry:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I just did the chart finding on FF, too! Everytime I do it, I find 43%regnancy, 50%+ percent ovulatory, and 2-5% miscarriage or anovulatory! 

We gave it our all and have been BDing all week. We are even going to BD tonight, just to throw in some extra sperm in case the eggs are still in there and haven't been caught. 

The trigger shot hurt and I don't want another one!!! :cry: That along with hot flashes, mood swings (I feel Bipolar!!), PAINFUL Os, nausea, cravings, and many other things that are not good, I am going to go CRAZY!!! :rofl:


----------



## katiekapow

Hang in there. Sending happy thoughts your way.


----------



## katiekapow

Congrats Remucar! :)


----------



## katiekapow

CdnEquestrian said:


> Maybe start treating it now and hope you'll be ready to go by O-time, Katie??? :( :hug:

Started treating right away and feeling quite a bit better. Should have BD'd tonight according to the doc but we're giving it an extra day for healing. Negative OPK today so I don't feel like I missed anything major at least. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, remucar!


----------



## Amelia09

Remucar said:


> Hi friends!! This was my 1st round of Clomid 50. Today Im 9 dpo and this morning got a beautiful :bfp:. Im scared as Ive had 2 m/cs but after 10 months TTC Im very happy!

Congratulations Remucar well done:thumbup:


----------



## kookycake

So the scan showed I have one big juicy follicle! Yay! I'm slightly confused as I took an OPK when I got home and it was near positive yet when I took one this morning and it was barely there, I know taking them with PCOS is unreliable and you should take them same time everyday.

Let me know what you think of the pic top one is from last night 

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k572/kookycake11/opksconfused.jpg


----------



## hoping4my2

will b using clomid soon, so want to hang on with u girls


----------



## hoping4my2

what r u taking for good cm with clomid


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm 12dpo and my temp dropped a little this morning, it's been about 98.1 and it dropped down to 97.7. I had a dip at 7dpo and it went back up, now back down today. AF isn't due until Tues (15dpo) so it seems early for it to drop before AF, plus I would have expected it to drop to at least 97.5 the day before AF (that seems to be my pattern, it's high until the day before and then drops). I had some AF-like cramping yesterday though... So not sure whet to think. I may just be fooling myself with this, but the doctor thinks I did release an egg from each ovary. Could they have implanted at different times? Or am I just getting my hopes up for nothing?


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had that feeling right before O, TTCBean, but it was because I was releasing 3 eggs. After O, it always went away. I would definitely call your RE, it could be a cyst or something. If the pain gets unbearable I would go to the ER and get checked out.

:hugs:


----------



## Amelia09

TTCBean said:


> I am having loads of lower cramping... feels like my baby making parts are getting pulled in every direction... anyone experience this with clomid?

I've just finished my first round off clomid and currently 2 dpo,I've been experiencing tugging pains this past couple off days too! I wonder what it means


----------



## cmwilson

kookycake said:


> So the scan showed I have one big juicy follicle! Yay! I'm slightly confused as I took an OPK when I got home and it was near positive yet when I took one this morning and it was barely there, I know taking them with PCOS is unreliable and you should take them same time everyday.
> 
> Let me know what you think of the pic top one is from last night
> 
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k572/kookycake11/opksconfused.jpg

Hi! Did you take 50mgs then 100 mgs on your first two cycles? Just curious because I'm taking 150mgs this cycle because I didn't O on 50 or 100. Just trying to figure out my chances. Thanks!


----------



## Teasel

Remucar said:


> Hi friends!! This was my 1st round of Clomid 50. Today Im 9 dpo and this morning got a beautiful :bfp:. Im scared as Ive had 2 m/cs but after 10 months TTC Im very happy!

Congratulations Remucar!!! Woohooo! Sending lots of baby dust to keep it in there!


----------



## sasha0430

Well spotting started this morning so AF usually follows shortly after...I am going to call my doc tomorrow and see what else besides clomid I can do...I am getting inpatient...I guess I am going to go on fourth round of clomid and schedule an appointmentI am so tired of thisGL all


----------



## kookycake

cmwilson said:


> kookycake said:
> 
> 
> So the scan showed I have one big juicy follicle! Yay! I'm slightly confused as I took an OPK when I got home and it was near positive yet when I took one this morning and it was barely there, I know taking them with PCOS is unreliable and you should take them same time everyday.
> 
> Let me know what you think of the pic top one is from last night
> 
> https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k572/kookycake11/opksconfused.jpg
> 
> Hi! Did you take 50mgs then 100 mgs on your first two cycles? Just curious because I'm taking 150mgs this cycle because I didn't O on 50 or 100. Just trying to figure out my chances. Thanks!Click to expand...

Hiya :) Yeah we did 50mg then 100mg and nothing at all from either ovary my lining was always good on my sonograms but my ovaries did nothing... They told me if the 150mg didn't work then I'd have to have ovarian drilling ( they dont use it much anymore) I'd given up all hope of the clomid working for us so when he turned the screen to me and showed me the follicle i felt like id won the lottery so I now have 4 months of clomid including this one. Do you have mid cycle scans to check progress? Fingers crossed it works for you! x


----------



## cmwilson

kookycake said:


> Hiya :) Yeah we did 50mg then 100mg and nothing at all from either ovary my lining was always good on my sonograms but my ovaries did nothing... They told me if the 150mg didn't work then I'd have to have ovarian drilling ( they dont use it much anymore) I'd given up all hope of the clomid working for us so when he turned the screen to me and showed me the follicle i felt like id won the lottery so I now have 4 months of clomid including this one. Do you have mid cycle scans to check progress? Fingers crossed it works for you! x

Well that is encouraging! I'm so happy for you! Yes I have a scan next week so I'll keep my fingers crossed that I have your luck! Otherwise I'm on to injectables.


----------



## kookycake

cmwilson said:


> kookycake said:
> 
> 
> Hiya :) Yeah we did 50mg then 100mg and nothing at all from either ovary my lining was always good on my sonograms but my ovaries did nothing... They told me if the 150mg didn't work then I'd have to have ovarian drilling ( they dont use it much anymore) I'd given up all hope of the clomid working for us so when he turned the screen to me and showed me the follicle i felt like id won the lottery so I now have 4 months of clomid including this one. Do you have mid cycle scans to check progress? Fingers crossed it works for you! x
> 
> Well that is encouraging! I'm so happy for you! Yes I have a scan next week so I'll keep my fingers crossed that I have your luck! Otherwise I'm on to injectables.Click to expand...

Be sure to keep me updated! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ababyfor jlg

Hi everyone... just looking for some support/feedback... I completed my first cycle of clomid 50 mg, 5 days, starting cd 3. My 21 day progesterone was 6.8 and my dr. said this was promising as my previous 21 day was 0.5. I got AF on CD28 without needing provera for once. My doctor is keeping the same dose due to the response my ovaries had... but why wouldn't she increase it? Is it likely that on the second cycle I will respond more? 

Any feedback or experience on the same dose actually causing a stronger ovulation?


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## pambolina21

Can I get everyones OV symptoms/experience? Everything is so out of whack for me....on CD 18 and no positive OPK...but on CD14 and CD16 I had EWCM...today I have none of that but the ultimate in cramps.. omg they are bad... not sure why theu are here....maybe late OV I dunno...gotta run out and buy more opks since I am out of the cheapy ones.....

So any feedback would ve great.

100mg Clomid on CD5-9.


----------



## GalvanBaby

TTCBEan: With the +OPK, I wuld say now, 5DPO. Sorry that just put you back a whole 5 days. :( :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Pamb: I had EWCM 2 days before O and none on O day. I had horrendous cramps and it was on CD 16 which is 4 days later than my normal day.


----------



## ababyfor jlg

pambolina21 said:


> Can I get everyones OV symptoms/experience? Everything is so out of whack for me....on CD 18 and no positive OPK...but on CD14 and CD16 I had EWCM...today I have none of that but the ultimate in cramps.. omg they are bad... not sure why theu are here....maybe late OV I dunno...gotta run out and buy more opks since I am out of the cheapy ones.....
> 
> So any feedback would ve great.
> 
> 100mg Clomid on CD5-9.

As far as my symptoms on my first cycle... i had a lot of dull cramping prior to CD 14 which I think I might have ovulate. i also had EWCM on CD 14. Unsure if I o'd due to low level of progesterone (6.8), but something happened. After that day, I had increased cramping but I had a cyst. The cramping decreased slowly and then came back with AF... hope this helps


----------



## Hope1409

ababyfor jlg said:


> Hi everyone... just looking for some support/feedback... I completed my first cycle of clomid 50 mg, 5 days, starting cd 3. My 21 day progesterone was 6.8 and my dr. said this was promising as my previous 21 day was 0.5. I got AF on CD28 without needing provera for once. My doctor is keeping the same dose due to the response my ovaries had... but why wouldn't she increase it? Is it likely that on the second cycle I will respond more?
> 
> Any feedback or experience on the same dose actually causing a stronger ovulation?

That is great that your body is responding to the 50mg. Your doc sounds a lot like mine. Since my body is responding well to the clomid, he didn't up my dosage either, so I wouldn't overstimulate. I just finished my fourth round, hopefully I get my bfp this month. If not, I need to go in and see the doc to see what the next steps are. Good luck to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## nursemommy

So this is my first month doing Clomid. My doctor prescribed Provera for 10 days then to start Clomid CD3. Welll I started spotting today. I am new to this whole thing and am wondering if anyone else has had this where they started bleeding like 3 days into Provera? Now my Provera and Clomid will overlap. I guess I will call my doctor again tomorrow...she has sure been hearing from me alot lately!!!


----------



## nursemommy

Can Clomid affect ovulation tests?? I will be starting my clomid here in about 3 days or so.


----------



## pambolina21

My doctor always told me if AF started while taking Provera stop the Provera and count the first day as CD1 and go from there...

I dont know if that helps or not :shrug:


----------



## StayHopeful

I took Prometrium instead of Provera, but I started Aaf before I finished it. My doctor told me to stop taking it and count that day as CD 1.

I haven't really had any ewcm when I o'd on Clomid, some cramping the day before this round though. My opks have been accurate too.


----------



## pambolina21

StayHopeful...where abouts in Texas?

I noticed your doc put you on a lesser dose than before...did she/he ever say why? Reason I am asking is because I am on 100mg and did not get a positive opk...but last year when I was on 50mg I did....maybe less is more? :shrug:


----------



## kookycake

nursemommy said:


> Can Clomid affect ovulation tests?? I will be starting my clomid here in about 3 days or so.


Hey, I'm not 100% sure but i've read it's best not to take OPK's until 2/3 days after you have finished taking clomid as it can give false readings.

I am no OPK expert but FX for you x


----------



## StayHopeful

pambolina21 said:


> StayHopeful...where abouts in Texas?
> 
> I noticed your doc put you on a lesser dose than before...did she/he ever say why? Reason I am asking is because I am on 100mg and did not get a positive opk...but last year when I was on 50mg I did....maybe less is more? :shrug:

I'm in the Houston area.

I started on 50mg but the doctor said I responded pretty enthusiastically. I o'd both cycles and the second time was a double o, but the second time my endometrial lining was only 4mm which my doctor said can be caused by too high of a clomid dose. He said people with PCOS can sometimes be very sensitive to Clomid. Evidently my pre-o follicles and my corpus luteums after o were also pretty big. So he wanted to see if I responded better to a lower dose, which I did.


----------



## pambolina21

Oh how cool. I live in Baytown 

I have PCOS...and so far after 5 attempts on Clomid...no ovulation accept maybe once if you count progesterone levels of 8.6 ovulation...My doc is demanding my husband and I have a office consult woith him in regards to my HSG and hubbys SA results...he wont do it over the phone....reckon something is wrong?


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Usually they call you in if something is wrong....so yes, be prepared. More often than not, it's usually a pretty easy fix. :)

If you start spotting on provera/prometrium...as already said, count that as CD1 and stop taking it. Begin your clomid on whatever days you had planned to.


With clomid...yes....more is not always better. We all respond differently and some women who don't respond on a higher dose WILL respond to a lower dose. I have a friend who took as little as 25mg/day.


I have a question for you ladies....when I was prescribed my provera, I was ultrasounded in office and told that I had a 4mm lining. Will I even bleed at all, or should I just go ahead and start the clomid? Thoughts?


----------



## StayHopeful

I bled with 4mm, but it was very light.


----------



## hoping4my2

CdnEquestrian said:


> Usually they call you in if something is wrong....so yes, be prepared. More often than not, it's usually a pretty easy fix. :)
> 
> I have a question for you ladies....when I was prescribed my provera, I was ultrasounded in office and told that I had a 4mm lining. Will I even bleed at all, or should I just go ahead and start the clomid? Thoughts?

i read som1 said the same thing happend to her, she did not bleed so she got another rx for more provera n ended up having af
also r u 100% sure u r not pg ?
this same thing is haunting me that i am soo optimistic in starting provera n wat if i dont get af


----------



## katiekapow

I think I am going to stop taking opk's at home and just wait for the cd 21 blood draw results, I am losing my mind with all these negative opk's.


----------



## mrswemyss

I had an egg showing on my cbfm today!! I am praying this means the clomid did the trick and gave me a boost :)

Say a prayer!


----------



## ttcasap

nursemommy said:


> So this is my first month doing Clomid. My doctor prescribed Provera for 10 days then to start Clomid CD3. Welll I started spotting today. I am new to this whole thing and am wondering if anyone else has had this where they started bleeding like 3 days into Provera? Now my Provera and Clomid will overlap. I guess I will call my doctor again tomorrow...she has sure been hearing from me alot lately!!!

My dr told me if I started af while taking provera to discontinue use and that would be cycle day 1, EVEN if it was only spotting. So I guess you'll be starting Clomid in a couple of days.


----------



## nursemommy

ttcasap said:


> nursemommy said:
> 
> 
> So this is my first month doing Clomid. My doctor prescribed Provera for 10 days then to start Clomid CD3. Welll I started spotting today. I am new to this whole thing and am wondering if anyone else has had this where they started bleeding like 3 days into Provera? Now my Provera and Clomid will overlap. I guess I will call my doctor again tomorrow...she has sure been hearing from me alot lately!!!
> 
> My dr told me if I started af while taking provera to discontinue use and that would be cycle day 1, EVEN if it was only spotting. So I guess you'll be starting Clomid in a couple of days.Click to expand...

I will be starting Clomid tomorrow!!!!!!! Kind of nervous for some reason. More nervous wondering if it is going to work or if it is going to be another disappointing month.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Oh, i'm definitely sure i'm not preggo. They ultrasounded me right in the office before giving me the provera....and I hadn't ovulated on my own for MONTHS so the chance of spontaneously ovulating and conceiving in the few days from the ultrasound to the provera Rx would be next to impossible. lol

They checked my ovaries during the scan too, and I had EIGHT immature follies, which would explain why I wasn't ovulating. None of them were "taking control" and maturing to a level that they would pop. :( Boo. Lazy ovaries. lol

I CAN'T WAIT until I get to take my clomid. I am SOOOOOOO excited. :)

I've read the minimum lining to sustain a pregnancy is about 6mm....but ideal is 8-10mm.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi ladies, AF showed again today. I knew I was out yesterday after my temp dropped, I had a good cry about it and and then decided that I just need a break. We're still going to ttc this cycle, but my doctor isn't going to monitor me since I responded really well to the 25mg of Clomid so he doesn't feel like I need to do scans this time around. I gave my thermometer, opks, and hpts to my best friend tonight and she's going to hide them from me this cycle. She also put a password that I don't know on my phone app so I can't track my cm or symptoms or anything. I think I'm also going to take a BnB break. We're still going to bd every other day once AF is gone, but I feel like ttc has completely taken over my life and I can't handle another disappointing day like yesterday. I need a month where everything doesn't revolve around ttc. So I wish all of you the best of luck, hopefully when I check back in I'll see a whole bunch of :bfp:, maybe even mine!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Does anybody have any experience with the trigger? I will be 9 days past the shot tomorrow and would like to see if it gets out of my system before I get a positive and stress that it is a false positive. Woudl tomorrow be a good day to get a negative after the trigger?

:hugs:


----------



## Forrest

Hi.. I'm on clomid 100mg for 5days. It's been a year since my miscarriage so I'm praying for things to work out for me this time..


----------



## Forrest

I wish you all the best.


----------



## hoping4my2

StayHopeful said:


> Hi ladies, AF showed again today. I knew I was out yesterday after my temp dropped, I had a good cry about it and and then decided that I just need a break. We're still going to ttc this cycle, but my doctor isn't going to monitor me since I responded really well to the 25mg of Clomid so he doesn't feel like I need to do scans this time around. I gave my thermometer, opks, and hpts to my best friend tonight and she's going to hide them from me this cycle. She also put a password that I don't know on my phone app so I can't track my cm or symptoms or anything. I think I'm also going to take a BnB break. We're still going to bd every other day once AF is gone, but I feel like ttc has completely taken over my life and I can't handle another disappointing day like yesterday. I need a month where everything doesn't revolve around ttc. So I wish all of you the best of luck, hopefully when I check back in I'll see a whole bunch of :bfp:, maybe even mine!

I wish u best , n hope u write the bfp announcement next month here
I will b gone underground from bnb once my period comes , only thng I ll do would b bbt n opk around ov n YOGA


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## sugarpi24

well blood test was negative (less than 1)....so bring on the provera Friday :( and a new dose of clomid! hopefully itll work this time...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, the trigger is out of my system. I tested this morning and it was negative. I am only 7DPO so, not worried abot that. I can now test on Sunday and if I get a BFP, I will know it is baby and not trigger!!!


----------



## aoverholt

sugarpi24 said:


> well blood test was negative (less than 1)....so bring on the provera Friday :( and a new dose of clomid! hopefully itll work this time...

sugarpi24 - my test was low too and I'm on CD30 so my first round of Clomid at 50mg cd5-9 did not work. The doctor wanted me to start Provera today but I'm thinking of putting it off until Monday or Tuesday of next week. It has only taken me a few days to start after I take my first pill. Then I get to move up to 100mg of Clomid which I'm dreading.

How long have you been TTC? Are you taking Clomid? What level are you at?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

All the ladies who've tested bfn and have decided to take a break from it all. Good luck and :dust: I'm sorry the ttc craziness is affecting you so negatively. :hugs: hope to see you back here and in better spirits with some good news?

To those who are testing soon, :dust: can't wait to see those beautiful BFP's !!!

:hugs: to all of you ttc. This I a difficult journey and it's hard to not become completely involved in every detail and possible method of increasing your chances. Things help but it really is a roll of the dice each month. Just keep at it and odds sat in time it will happen!


----------



## LilyPea

Hi all! :wave: This is my first clomid cycle and I wanted to know on average how long it takes you to OV after your last pill.


----------



## ttcasap

Tomorrow is my CD 21 Progesterone test, I'm hoping it says I O ed this month felt like I did, but last month I would have sworn I was going to get my BFP, if I don't get a BFP this go round it next month more clomid, but hoping for a birthday gift and a BFP. I'm not counting on being able to tell by symptoms thanks to dear sweet irritating clomid! July 1 st or 2 nd would be 1 week late so hoping AF stay far far away this time, I want something to celebrate for my birthday. July 2 nd is my bday btw. So I'll likely test on July 1 st.


----------



## sugarpi24

aoverholt said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> well blood test was negative (less than 1)....so bring on the provera Friday :( and a new dose of clomid! hopefully itll work this time...
> 
> sugarpi24 - my test was low too and I'm on CD30 so my first round of Clomid at 50mg cd5-9 did not work. The doctor wanted me to start Provera today but I'm thinking of putting it off until Monday or Tuesday of next week. It has only taken me a few days to start after I take my first pill. Then I get to move up to 100mg of Clomid which I'm dreading.
> 
> How long have you been TTC? Are you taking Clomid? What level are you at?Click to expand...

Me and dh have been trying for a little over a year now...I took my first dose of clomid last cycle 50mg but that didn't work...so they are putting me on 100mg...so we will see...


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## SKP

Im 10 dpo, assuming I ovulated. I am not testing until after I "missed af"


----------



## TheReesons

Great thread! 

I was just prescribed clomid today, I will be starting it next cycle (around 2 weeks).

I am going to be taking 100mg, CD2-6. With an ultrasound 2 days before my 1st AF while taking it to check for ovarian cysts and thinned uterine lining.

I do ovulate on my own, but am on cycle 23 with absolutely nothing happening. 

It is worth a try, I am a little worried about the side-effects, but well worth the outcome if it works!

Sending loads of sticky super baby dust to everyone!


----------



## hoping4my2

TheReesons said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I was just prescribed clomid today, I will be starting it next cycle (around 2 weeks).
> 
> I am going to be taking 100mg, CD2-6. With an ultrasound 2 days before my 1st AF while taking it to check for ovarian cysts and thinned uterine lining.
> 
> I do ovulate on my own, but am on cycle 23 with absolutely nothing happening.
> 
> It is worth a try, I am a little worried about the side-effects, but well worth the outcome if it works!
> 
> Sending loads of sticky super baby dust to everyone!

do u knw y were u prescribed 100 mg for the 1st time not 50mg clomid


----------



## mrswemyss

So I took clomid 9 days ago... Last night I had the worst hot flashes! :( how long will that last? And how soon can I possibly test


----------



## GalvanBaby

hoping4my2 said:


> TheReesons said:
> 
> 
> Great thread!
> 
> I was just prescribed clomid today, I will be starting it next cycle (around 2 weeks).
> 
> I am going to be taking 100mg, CD2-6. With an ultrasound 2 days before my 1st AF while taking it to check for ovarian cysts and thinned uterine lining.
> 
> I do ovulate on my own, but am on cycle 23 with absolutely nothing happening.
> 
> It is worth a try, I am a little worried about the side-effects, but well worth the outcome if it works!
> 
> Sending loads of sticky super baby dust to everyone!
> 
> do u knw y were u prescribed 100 mg for the 1st time not 50mg clomidClick to expand...

I was prescribed 100mg from the beginning. My FS said that will help stregthen O better than just 50mg. It has created more follicles each time, but no BFP as of yet. I will be testing on Sunday.


----------



## GalvanBaby

mrswemyss said:


> So I took clomid 9 days ago... Last night I had the worst hot flashes! :( how long will that last? And how soon can I possibly test

I have hot flashes from the second day all the way until AF shows her face!! :cry:


----------



## mrswemyss

GalvanBaby said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> So I took clomid 9 days ago... Last night I had the worst hot flashes! :( how long will that last? And how soon can I possibly test
> 
> I have hot flashes from the second day all the way until AF shows her face!! :cry:Click to expand...

I had them before, but it was day 5 of my clomid pill... 
So did u have them after finishing ? Anyone?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have hot flashes often throughout the cycle, but especially around O and right before AF.


----------



## katiekapow

Whoo hooo! Finally a positive opk today! *happy dance* Super late in my cycle for O ~ strange. On round 3 of 100mg chlomid. I'm thinking strange is good. :)


----------



## katiekapow

mrswemyss said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> So I took clomid 9 days ago... Last night I had the worst hot flashes! :( how long will that last? And how soon can I possibly test
> 
> I have hot flashes from the second day all the way until AF shows her face!! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I had them before, but it was day 5 of my clomid pill...
> So did u have them after finishing ? Anyone?Click to expand...

I've had them from the start of Chlomid until AF. Nasty stuff.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## TheReesons

GalvanBaby said:


> hoping4my2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheReesons said:
> 
> 
> Great thread!
> 
> I was just prescribed clomid today, I will be starting it next cycle (around 2 weeks).
> 
> I am going to be taking 100mg, CD2-6. With an ultrasound 2 days before my 1st AF while taking it to check for ovarian cysts and thinned uterine lining.
> 
> I do ovulate on my own, but am on cycle 23 with absolutely nothing happening.
> 
> It is worth a try, I am a little worried about the side-effects, but well worth the outcome if it works!
> 
> Sending loads of sticky super baby dust to everyone!
> 
> do u knw y were u prescribed 100 mg for the 1st time not 50mg clomidClick to expand...
> 
> I was prescribed 100mg from the beginning. My FS said that will help stregthen O better than just 50mg. It has created more follicles each time, but no BFP as of yet. I will be testing on Sunday.Click to expand...

Yes, this is why I was prescribed 100mg. Because we have been trying so long and we have "unexplained infertility" my FS said this would give us the best chances.


----------



## MsPeachyP

Hi everyone, just checking in :). I'm on my 2nd round of Clomid, I haven't had hot flashes, I'm a cold body lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, I have EWCM as always right before AF so, I guess she is on her way. This cycle, we are going to try a natural cycle. If no BFP by August, I am going to request an HSG. I have heard that sometimes it is necessary after a tubal reversal. I will then be on my 5th month TTC.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Third day of clomid for me. So far, so good. No side effects AT ALL, to be honest. I got a headache one day, but not sure if that's related or not.

I don't know if having no side effects is a good thing or not...maybe it means it's not working. :(


----------



## tlm

CdnEquedtrian, don't worry about not having any side effects on Clomid! I have done it nine rounds and never had any side effects! And it's worked every time! The last two rounds I had 3 follicles triggered! Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## sugarpi24

okay i think i already asked this but...ill be starting Clomid Monday Cd5-9 and i was wondering when is it that your suppose to BD...after Cd14 ultrasound...or before...


----------



## aoverholt

sugarpi24 said:


> okay i think i already asked this but...ill be starting Clomid Monday Cd5-9 and i was wondering when is it that your suppose to BD...after Cd14 ultrasound...or before...

My doctor told me to BD every day from CD10-18 and really even 20! Her nurse said every other day but we stuck with everyday. No O for me so it really didn't matter. Here's hoping for next time!


----------



## nursemommy

I finished Clomid yesterday. I started AF full force yester day as well. I had started to spot a week ago so my doctor told me to stop my provera and start Clomid on my 3rd day. AF was rather strange...it was dark dark dark red almost black and stayed that way through today (so 2 days of true AF) and now it is pretty much gone. I guess I will start OPKs tomorrow to see if I will ovulate early after being on Clomid. The only side effects I had on Clomid was bad hot flashes and bad moodswings. Crossing my fingers that the Clomid will work!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had a BFN this morning, too TTC. I told OH that I didn't have a father's day BFP for him. I guess AF will be here tomorrow.

We will be leaving tomorrow for the beach and will be gone for a week and then, we are moving out of state on Sunday. So, we will try a natural cycle so, I can get in with the new dr.

I think, I am going to insist on an HSG before I start anymore meds. I am starting to worry about my tubal reversal not being completely done. After the HSG, I will request to go on to the next step. I can't deal with Clomid anymore. I am tired of feeing pregnant and then, nothing.


----------



## nik25

Have any of you had a temp dip the day after ovulation? Ive read that it's called a fallback rise. It went back up today but I'm just curious if it's considered a good or bad thing? Or just nothing at all maybe. Since this cycle is so different I'm hoping that's a good thing:)


----------



## sasha0430

Anyone gain weight on clomid....it seems like each month I gain couple of pounds...I do Zumba 3 times a week and try to run one...just wondering if anyone else experienced this...


----------



## mrswemyss

I go tomorrowto get bloodwork to check to see if I ovulated using clomid!
Hoping that the answer is yes! and wondering how long it will take to get results?!I am only 4dpo and wanna test already so bad, but I will wait till at least 10.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have gained about 10 pounds on Clomid. I plan to start a more intense workout schedule this month, once AF shows her face. I also, plan to cut out suger and fried foods completely except for the occassional treat. 

I am not a small person and cannot afford to gain weight. I think the 10 pounds have went to my thighs and hips. I have started seeing cellulite on the fronts of my thighs! Yuck!! :cry:


----------



## aoverholt

I've done one cycle of Clomid and feel like I've gained about two pounds...I was thinking it was my PCOS thought - it caused me to gain about 60 lbs almost three years ago - I've lost about 53 of that as of April of 2011 and have maintained since (until this past month). My cycles were even regular until about four months ago - I called the doctor about Metformin but she can't see me until the end of July!


----------



## ttcasap

Ladies who have PCOS, my cousin has it and REALLY wants a baby, but she has very weird cycles, any thing I can suggest she talk to her Dr about? She's either bleeding for months at a time or skipping months at a time, nothing normal, she's on Metformin, which hasn't helped her, I thought some of you are on a combo of Metformin and Clomid, has it helped anyone get a BFP? Anyone have any cycle like hers, I think it would help if she knew others out there had a similar experience. Any suggestions would be great.

As far as me, still waiting to see about my cd21 levels, maybe tomorrow the Dr will call, and we'll see where I go from there. Maybe I'll get my BFP this month, birthday gift for me and several family members! ( I'm hoping my twin can get her payback this month too) when she was pregnant I got her morning sickness, weird, but hey saved her the trouble!


----------



## sugarpi24

I start my new dosage of clomid tomorrow night....yayyy!!!


----------



## Micha2

Hello!
Wow this is a loooooong thread!
Well I have PCOS (and YES I do feel I have been gaining weight on clomid) and I'm on my 2nd round, cd19 now.
First round went well, progesterone at day 21 was 79 but no BFP. Doctor thinks maybe chemical preg. Sad, but at least it worked.
Symptoms have been less this time so HOPING HOPING HOPING that does'nt mean it has'nt worked. I guess I will know later this week.

Anyway just wanted to jump on and offer my support. I know what a tough journey this is, full of highs and LOTS of lows!

I have just found this site today and have written on about 4 different threads! Think I better stop now or I'm going to have trouble finding them again to see what you all say! :winkwink:


----------



## ttcasap

Micha2 said:


> Hello!
> Wow this is a loooooong thread!
> Well I have PCOS (and YES I do feel I have been gaining weight on clomid) and I'm on my 2nd round, cd19 now.
> First round went well, progesterone at day 21 was 79 but no BFP. Doctor thinks maybe chemical preg. Sad, but at least it worked.
> Symptoms have been less this time so HOPING HOPING HOPING that does'nt mean it has'nt worked. I guess I will know later this week.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to jump on and offer my support. I know what a tough journey this is, full of highs and LOTS of lows!
> 
> I have just found this site today and have written on about 4 different threads! Think I better stop now or I'm going to have trouble finding them again to see what you all say! :winkwink:

You can always search for both threads and posts from yourself using the search button. Just type in you username intothe search box and select either posts or threads.


----------



## aoverholt

Micha2 said:


> Hello!
> Wow this is a loooooong thread!
> Well I have PCOS (and YES I do feel I have been gaining weight on clomid) and I'm on my 2nd round, cd19 now.
> First round went well, progesterone at day 21 was 79 but no BFP. Doctor thinks maybe chemical preg. Sad, but at least it worked.
> Symptoms have been less this time so HOPING HOPING HOPING that does'nt mean it has'nt worked. I guess I will know later this week.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to jump on and offer my support. I know what a tough journey this is, full of highs and LOTS of lows!
> 
> I have just found this site today and have written on about 4 different threads! Think I better stop now or I'm going to have trouble finding them again to see what you all say! :winkwink:

Welcome Micha2! Are they testing your progesterone again this round? Let us know what they say. I did 50mg and my CD21 test was less than 1...not so good. So I'm moving up to 100mg this round.

This is a great site, you'll enjoy the support!

Good luck and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Teasel

Hiya ladies

Welcome Micha2 :-D

I've not posted in a few days, I'm so confused. AF was due Thursday evening and it's Monday... 
I did test on Thursday and it was negative. I don't know what to do now. Maybe I should go into town and get more tests? 

Good luck everyone and oodles of baby dust to you all!!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## tlm

TTCBean, my RE says to count cd1 as the first day you have normal red blood with a AF like flow. I too spot about 2-6 days before AF starts, so I know how frustrating it is!! I usually get to the point where I know she's coming and I just want it to start so I can move on! Have you had your progesterone tested? Mine is always fine, but I insisted in doing progesterone supplements this cycle post iui and I haven spotted yet. I go in for my beta this Wednesday.

Good luck!!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## tlm

Hi! I think you can get progesterone cream at a compounding pharmacy without an Rx. I had the pills prescribed and you can swallow them or insert into your vagina. I have been ttc for almost 2 years and have spotting before AF the entire time. My progesterone has been checked countless times and is always ok, but I am pretty sure it drops off too early and that's why I spot. So this cycle I asked my doctor if he cared if I took the supplements and he was on board with it. I would talk to your doctor about it if you suspect a problem. It's not expensive and you can never have too much of it, just my two cents worth. Good luck!


----------



## sasha0430

Welcome Micha2! Are they testing your progesterone again this round? Let us know what they say. I did 50mg and my CD21 test was less than 1...not so good. So I'm moving up to 100mg this round.

This is a great site, you'll enjoy the support!

Good luck and baby dust! :dust:[/QUOTE]

I just wanted to let you know when I was on 50mg of clomid my progesterone level was 4.06 :wacko:...then second month she has put me on 100 and progesterone was 65 but no BFP...I am on my fourth round now..so I guess I am writing this to let you know that 100mg can make a difference...

Good luck and lots and lots and lots of baby dust...


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## tlm

Oh man TTC! I almost always start in the morning, so I don't have that problem. I would be inclined to count today as cd1, but I have seen others say their doctor said if AF starts after 12 noon then count the following day as cd1.

See what everyone else says!? Sorry I can't be more help! :(


----------



## nursemommy

I was told by my dr to count the first day of spotting as my first day of my cycle. It is funny how different drs will say different things!


----------



## kookycake

Hi girls, 

I'm a little confused as usual... I had my CD21 progesterone this past friday on CD20 as CD21 was a saturday... The results were 27.1 and I think I was 3/5DPO. I had levels taken yesterday too and im waiting on the results, is that a good results for 3/5DPO? 

Do progesterone levels continue to rise until they fall?

Any help would be great! x


----------



## aoverholt

sasha0430 said:


> Welcome Micha2! Are they testing your progesterone again this round? Let us know what they say. I did 50mg and my CD21 test was less than 1...not so good. So I'm moving up to 100mg this round.
> 
> This is a great site, you'll enjoy the support!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust! :dust:

I just wanted to let you know when I was on 50mg of clomid my progesterone level was 4.06 :wacko:...then second month she has put me on 100 and progesterone was 65 but no BFP...I am on my fourth round now..so I guess I am writing this to let you know that 100mg can make a difference...

Good luck and lots and lots and lots of baby dust...[/QUOTE]



TTCBean said:


> Thank you Tlm!
> 
> I got quite a bit of red af now. It is nearly 11 pm. Do I count today (Monday) as CD1? And then tomorrow as 2? My doc wants me to take Clomid CD3-7 so I don't want to mess up... Thanks ladies for your help! :)

Thanks Sasha - that makes me feel a little better! I'm just waiting for AF to show her face and then I start on CD5, so sometime next week I'm assuming!

TTCBean, my doctor told me that as soon as I start spotting that is CD1. I'm not sure if the day you take your Clomid matters at all though. I'm CD5-9, so even if I started a day early or something I'd still be at least 3-7. I'm sure that doesn't help, try calling your doctor and asking.


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks ladies... My doctor told me first day of full flow should be considered cd1... so I'll go with today (Tuesday) as day 1 since it was so late when I got it.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Finished my clomid on Monday and am waiting to O. FF is estimating I should O sometime this weekend....so starting wed-thursday we're going to BD every other day until his surgery next Thursday. :)


----------



## mrswemyss

Tomorrow is 8dpo, 15 days after last pill taken. Would I be foolish to take a test?


----------



## tlm

Kookycake, I would say that number is good. They usually like to test progesterone at 7dpo - I think this is when it peaks (if you do an iui my RE does it 7dpiui). And they like to see it above 10 on an unmedicated cycle and at least 15 on a medicated cycle. Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

mrswemyss said:


> Tomorrow is 8dpo, 15 days after last pill taken. Would I be foolish to take a test?

I'd say it's early, but who cares, if it's neg you can just dismiss it as too early. 8dpo is usually the earliest I hear ppl getting a positive. Good luck!


----------



## ttcasap

Got my test results back progesterone indicates I O ed! So waiting till July 1 st or 2nd to test. Fingers x.

Hoping to get my BFP!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

ttcasap said:


> Got my test results back progesterone indicates I O ed! So waiting till July 1 st or 2nd to test. Fingers x.
> 
> Hoping to get my BFP!

Congrats! Now on to the BFP!!!! ;) :happydance:



When did you ladies O on Clomid? I'm hoping I O before next thursday....otherwise i'm out, since after DH's surgery we won't be able to DTD for awhile. :( That'll only be CD15-16 though. :(


----------



## nursemommy

This was my first cycle of Clomid and I didn't know what to expect. I took my last dose of Clomid on Saturday. Today I am 10 days into my cycle and am feeling rather crampy which is unusual for me in this area of my cycle. My temp dipped from 97.8 to 97.2 today. This is also my first month of temping. I have also notced more acne. NO cm at all. Are these things anyone else has experienced?? So far no positive ovulation tests, but I know it is still early.


----------



## vaniilla

I'd like to join :flower: we're ttc no2 and I'm waiting for AF to start my first cycle of Clomid, I really hope it works! 


Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## Micha2

Thanks everyone for welcoming me, especially sasha0430 and aoverholt thanks for your help.
Yes today's my cd21 of 2nd round so I had my blood work done. Hope to hear from my dr in 2 days (Fri) otherwise I'll be in suspense all weekend. 
Ttcasap that's excellent. Good luck hope you get your bfp. Hope you ALL do and me too. Can't wait to read about all the bps we all deserve it so much!

AFM last night had mega sensitive nipples but ok today. Had a hot flush today on the bus. Got off the bus and it was raining and obviously freezing as everyone was rugged up but it was welcome relief to me! :)


----------



## ttcasap

CdnEquestrian said:


> Congrats! Now on to the BFP!!!! ;) :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you ladies O on Clomid? I'm hoping I O before next thursday....otherwise i'm out, since after DH's surgery we won't be able to DTD for awhile. :( That'll only be CD15-16 though. :(

I usually about a week after my last pill. This varies from person to person though just be as much as you can and see where it takes you. Will keep my fingers x


----------



## Niks

Hello Ladies

Just waned to know how long does clomid symptoms last. 
I am doing 2nd round of clomid 50 mg and on CD26. I really have sore breasts and nipple and experience AF like craming. I got progesterone test done on Sunday and my doc said I ovulated this month... I am not sure if its just clomid side effects or AF is showing up.... I dont want to get my hopes high but keeping my FXed.


----------



## ttcasap

nursemommy said:


> This was my first cycle of Clomid and I didn't know what to expect. I took my last dose of Clomid on Saturday. Today I am 10 days into my cycle and am feeling rather crampy which is unusual for me in this area of my cycle. My temp dipped from 97.8 to 97.2 today. This is also my first month of temping. I have also notced more acne. NO cm at all. Are these things anyone else has experienced?? So far no positive ovulation tests, but I know it is still early.

I get the sore ebbs the hot flashes wicked headaches and some serious O related cramping my first round. I also had major pregnancy symptoms without being pregnant this is my second all yje worst symptoms abaited this time except the O cramping. Had a pos blood test for O so..... the cramps are worth it. Sticky Baby dust!


----------



## sugarpi24

okay question....does clomid or geritol cause extreme tiredness and moodiness? cuz these past few weeks ive been tired and moody...like everyone is getting on my nerves!!! last cycle toward the end i had sore nips and boobs felt bigger too...but i got AF...now nips dont hurt...but im still tired and moody :( any responses would be great! :)


----------



## mrswemyss

Bfn [email protected] 8dpo.. :( however I got lab results back today and I ovulated :) she said wait a week and test


----------



## nursemommy

sugarpi24 said:


> okay question....does clomid or geritol cause extreme tiredness and moodiness? cuz these past few weeks ive been tired and moody...like everyone is getting on my nerves!!! last cycle toward the end i had sore nips and boobs felt bigger too...but i got AF...now nips dont hurt...but im still tired and moody :( any responses would be great! :)

Yes clomid can make you tired and extreamly moody. I felt those things on clomid too and called the pharmacy and was told those are 2 of the side effects of clomid.


----------



## Forrest

Congrats to you.. I hope all is well and that you enjoy every bit of motherhood. 
Snippet


----------



## happycloud

Clomid affects CM. Make sure to add PreSeed to your BD. Also, avoid dairy around your O so as to not have thick CM! Crampy is good...your ovaries are working on some good follies! I temp too...don't worry about a temp dip. You're wanting to see it go up .3 degrees or more and stay up. Then the chart will mark your O day...probably somewhere around day14-16. I o'd on three of my cycles on day 16, and this last one at day 18. I never got positive OPTs, so I stopped doing that. I know from charting and day 21 progesterone tests that I am ovulating. Good luck!



nursemommy said:


> This was my first cycle of Clomid and I didn't know what to expect. I took my last dose of Clomid on Saturday. Today I am 10 days into my cycle and am feeling rather crampy which is unusual for me in this area of my cycle. My temp dipped from 97.8 to 97.2 today. This is also my first month of temping. I have also notced more acne. NO cm at all. Are these things anyone else has experienced?? So far no positive ovulation tests, but I know it is still early.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well ladies, Clomid didn't work for me. I am doing a natural cycle this month and then we'll see what the dr puts me on in August.

Good luck to all of the ladies on here! :hugs:


----------



## itsmydream

First month on clomid 50mg cd 5-9...on cd 15. I only have one fallopian tube been ttc for 5yrs. My first time with help from my Obgyn. I feel like I am so unlucky, I want to become a mommy very bad. Anyone with this kind of story have any success stories to lift me up, will be greatly appriciated:cry:


----------



## SKP

im doing a natural cycle this time as well. Hoping AF comes on its own and on time.


----------



## itsmydream

Ok ladies, I'm very excited. Took clomid for first time ever on cd 5-9 I'm on cd 15 now. I feel like if I did O I already have. When do you guys think I should test at home? I'm so anxious.


----------



## mrswemyss

itsmydream said:


> First month on clomid 50mg cd 5-9...on cd 15. I only have one fallopian tube been ttc for 5yrs. My first time with help from my Obgyn. I feel like I am so unlucky, I want to become a mommy very bad. Anyone with this kind of story have any success stories to lift me up, will be greatly appriciated:cry:

I know lots of ppl with one tube you got prego no problem!


----------



## mrswemyss

Tomorrow is 10dpo for me
thinking of testing?!

...but I do not feel any different I do not think it has happend, again. Which is a bummer b/c I used preseed, had an HSG 1 cycle ago and used clomid. I can not help but feel like something is wrong with me 
but i did ovulate...


----------



## aig2011

Hello ladies
Just wanted to know if I could join in. I took clomid 100mg & 150mg but did not develop any mature follicles. Clomid is going to be bumped up to 200mg just wondering if anyone has had success with clomid 200mg? Really hoping this last cycle will work or going onto injectables. Good luck to all you ladies ttc :)


----------



## itsmydream

I think I'm going to test at home not this coming weekend but the next. I just can't anticipate this waiting. 

Clomid 50mg cd 5-9....first time on clomid. Been ttc for 5yrs. 
***needing all the baby dust I can get***


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Ladies :hi:

I've been following this thread for awhile. 

I am on my second cycle of clomid (100mg) and in my tww. 
So far clomid has done wonders for regulating my cycles. If you check out my ff site, you'll see how long my cycles have been in the past year and a half.
I'm hoping for a bfp in a couple days, but if I don't get it, I feel pretty good that I will soon...hopefully. I think I will also try conceive plus next time too if this is a bfn cycle.

Hope you all are well and i'm sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## nursemommy

I am 1 week after taking my last clomid dose. When are we to expect to see a positive OPK?? I feel like I should have one by now. Off and on I swear I feel cramps like I am about to O but sometimes I wonder if it is all in my head. Anyone here take mucinex to help with CM? I currently have NO cm to speak of and I know that is a side effect of taking Clomid. Also, these last 3 days I have been very very nauseated...anyone else have this after taking clomid?


----------



## mrswemyss

Does Clomis make your period come earlier? I have weird sensations Today I am at 10dpo...it could just be gas though?! 
I took sa test this am BFN :( pretty sure my first round did not help me.... which is a bummer. I have decided I will do one more then I completely give up trying :( It is so stressful month after month


----------



## mrswemyss

also, does anyone know of a poll that says what round on clomid everyone got their BFP? I am interested to know... hoping it was the 2nd


----------



## mrswemyss

SummerLily said:


> hi girls ! :flower:
> 
> sorry havent been about for a little while ! only a quick message while i catch up on whats been happening !!
> 
> xx

Did you only take clomid? I beloeve I have asked you sorry, I just like to have hope


----------



## karenh

Dh and I have been TTC for 5 years. I am 27 and have pcos. I am on Clomid, this is my second cycle and i am on cd32 after 100mg. Bfn. I didn't even get a positive ovulation test. If i don't get af or a bfp by tuesday they are going to start me on progesterone followed by 150mg of clomid. I am tired of the confusing side effects.


----------



## sugarpi24

Does clomid cause watery cm....I keep getting wet spots clear ones in my undies...


----------



## itsmydream

Sugarpi24
I'm not really sure what clomid does to your cm. I don't O on my own, & I've always went through the cm changes in every cycle I've ever had. I do know that since I've taken my first dose of clomid 50 mg I have experience a lot of thick white creamy cm. I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing?!? That & being really sensitive is the only thing different for me.


----------



## katiekapow

Hi ladies. I'm really confused and I've been a bit depressed this weekend. Friday night my labs came in on my 21 day progesterone and the doc says I didn't ovulate. But I got 3 positive opk 3 days in a row before my blood draw. I didn't get to talk to my actual doctor about this, only the assistant who didn't really offer any advice as to why/how that happened, just that my doctor wanted to increase me to 150 mg chlomid for this 4th round. 

After round four, if I haven't conceived I have to go back in for further testing, which I'm not thrilled about. The pattern is now that every other month I'm not ovulating. 

I'm really confused and a bit heart broken after getting the positive opk and then a negative lab draw. I know it's best to stay positive but smh.:wacko:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Positive OPK's mean your body is TRYING to ovulate. It doesn't confirm whether you actually HAVE ovulated or not....so it's possible to get positive OPK's and not actually ovulate.

I'm so sorry, hun. :(

I'm worried that i'm not going to ovulate because I have no signs of impending ovulation so far. :(


----------



## nursemommy

Well This is annoying! This is my first month charting my temps and I can't get a spike. Actually today my temp dipped again! I am 2 weeks after my last clomid dose and still no ovulation. I hope I ovulate in the next few days! I am still trying to figure out how to read my chart.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

nursemommy - Feel free to post your chart and we can help you out. There are a lot of ladies here who are really experienced at reading charts. ;)

I'm still waiting to ovulate and have absolutely no signs of impending ovulation so i'm worried it's not going to happen. Boo. :( Some ladies have ovulated really late after clomid though, so you're not out until you're out.


----------



## nursemommy

How do I post my chart on here? I would love advice on my chart!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

If you're using fertility friend, along the top bar there is a link that says "sharing"....then it opens up and gives you a bunch of options. Click "get code" and it will give you the HTML code. Then, you can even set it up so you have a ticker in your siggy like mine...that you can click to view your chart. :)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Kled

Hey everyone... I'm new to this thread. DH ANSI hav been TTC for 3 years. I was just diagnosed with PCOS. I'm starting Clomid tomorrow for CD 5-9. Okay, i have a couple questions... I'm supposed to start temping and I need a good website. Any recommendations? Also, when does the TWW actually begin?


----------



## sugarpi24

Kled said:


> Hey everyone... I'm new to this thread. DH ANSI hav been TTC for 3 years. I was just diagnosed with PCOS. I'm starting Clomid tomorrow for CD 5-9. Okay, i have a couple questions... I'm supposed to start temping and I need a good website. Any recommendations? Also, when does the TWW actually begin?

Fertility Friend is a good one...i stopped temping because it was stressing me out more...and my temps didnt make sense. TWW begins after you ovulate i believe...so like 1 DPO. good luck!


----------



## nursemommy

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d82f1

I am about 2 weeks post taking Clomid and about 16 cd. This is my chart and I don't really know why my temp isn't rising! Beginning to wonder if my clomid dose wasn't strong enough. A friend of mine just started trying to have their second child. We both had our first babies within a week of eachother. Well she was having a ton of pain and what do you know she knows she is ovulating and has a nice follicle! I swear! She only had to try 2 months for her first child and we tried for 6 months. Well now my husband and I have been trying for 6 months going on 7 months and she knows she is ovulating! I really really hope this is the month for us!


----------



## ttcasap

Stressed, not sure if I'm having spotting or if AF is on her way, today was my due date for AF to show, usually don't spot before hand, but this time weird as weird gets, no cramps, no headaches, no normal AF symptoms, but very light spotting this am and again this afternoon, but no full fledged AF, Not sure whether to bother testing or not, I guess I'll see, trying desperately not to get get my hopes up to have them dashed like last month!
The last few days I have had SEVERE heartburn to the point that eating and drinking hurts. I have been taking Zantac 150 mg 2 times a day max dose according to the bottle, but little to no relief from the unrelenting heartburn. Gassy as all get out, to the point that my poor visiting niece was calling me Aunt Tooty (nice kid huh)! I don't know what's going on with me this time around. FRUSTRATING, I just want to know if anyone else had these issues or am I the odd one here?


----------



## nursemommy

I was finally able to get my chart to share. Any advice on why my temp isn't rising would be great! I so thought the clomid would do the trick this month:-(
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d82f1


----------



## Niks

ttcasap said:


> Stressed, not sure if I'm having spotting or if AF is on her way, today was my due date for AF to show, usually don't spot before hand, but this time weird as weird gets, no cramps, no headaches, no normal AF symptoms, but very light spotting this am and again this afternoon, but no full fledged AF, Not sure whether to bother testing or not, I guess I'll see, trying desperately not to get get my hopes up to have them dashed like last month!
> The last few days I have had SEVERE heartburn to the point that eating and drinking hurts. I have been taking Zantac 150 mg 2 times a day max dose according to the bottle, but little to no relief from the unrelenting heartburn. Gassy as all get out, to the point that my poor visiting niece was calling me Aunt Tooty (nice kid huh)! I don't know what's going on with me this time around. FRUSTRATING, I just want to know if anyone else had these issues or am I the odd one here?

I am not sure what this means but even I am going through the same thing... AF was due yesterday but I dont have any AF like cramps or any other Af symptoms... I am a bit gassy but no heartburn or spotting for me... I am not able to sleep properly at night though. My day 21 progesterone level was 22.3... So I thought atleast I will get AF without taking any other medication now. But not sure what is going on with me... except for a bit of gas I feel fine... I am afraid to test as I think it may be too early.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

nursemommy - When did you take your clomid, again? I think it looks like you're just not ready quite yet. Just keep temping! :)


I have the PRETTIEST chart that i've EVER had...in....well.....EVER.

After more than SIX annovulatory cycles...and on my FIRST round of clomid, CD2-6, 50mg......IT LOOKS LIKE I OVULATED YESTERDAY!!!!!!!! :)

I just have to wait for the temps to confirm now...but I was playing with FF and it looks like it's pretty good that I ovulated. I am SOOOOO pleased. Many of you know that I was racing against the clock to O before Thursday...which is DH's surgery, which would have meant that we couldn't BD anymore. SO......YAY!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

If you guys want to see the chart, just click on my ticker. (it makes me giggle everytime I type it... lol)


----------



## Micha2

Hi everyone. Im cd27 and found out yesterday my cd21 progesterone was 35. Dont think ill get a bfp though. Only thing i have is big boobies but theyre not even really sore. Dr said if no AF to test on day33. TRYING to just not think about it too much.

To those with spotting etc i had that last time too and on about day 3 it even stopped completely for about 12 hrs! Crazy stuff this clomid!
Good luck everone!


----------



## ttcasap

Sadly I am out maybe next month :( Not too devastated though, I didn't get my hopes up, as I'm getting tired of being crushed every time. Next cycle will be the last before we do more testing which I think will prove my point that DH should have had SA before we started this mess to being with, why have me on drugs if his swimmers aren't up to par, which is what I think at least partly the issue as well as my anovulation.
Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## kookycake

I'm out this month ladies.

Glad I ovulated finally! Onto cycle number 4 on clomid!

Good luck everyone x :baby:


----------



## nursemommy

CdnEquestrian said:


> nursemommy - When did you take your clomid, again? I think it looks like you're just not ready quite yet. Just keep temping! :)
> 
> 
> I have the PRETTIEST chart that i've EVER had...in....well.....EVER.
> After more than SIX annovulatory cycles...and on my FIRST round of clomid, CD2-6, 50mg......IT LOOKS LIKE I OVULATED YESTERDAY!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> I just have to wait for the temps to confirm now...but I was playing with FF and it looks like it's pretty good that I ovulated. I am SOOOOO pleased. Many of you know that I was racing against the clock to O before Thursday...which is DH's surgery, which would have meant that we couldn't BD anymore. SO......YAY!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> 
> I took clomid June 19-24. I know it is still early. All last night and today I have had mild cramps off and on so I wonder if my body is trying to ovulate. I had a negative ovulation test today though.
> 
> Congraqts on your chart!!!!!


----------



## karenh

kookycake said:


> I'm out this month ladies.
> 
> Glad I ovulated finally! Onto cycle number 4 on clomid!
> 
> Good luck everyone x :baby:

Did you do 50mg with no ovulation, then 100mg with no ovulation, then 150 mg with ovulation? Now going to second cycle of 150?


----------



## kookycake

karenh said:


> kookycake said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month ladies.
> 
> Glad I ovulated finally! Onto cycle number 4 on clomid!
> 
> Good luck everyone x :baby:
> 
> Did you do 50mg with no ovulation, then 100mg with no ovulation, then 150 mg with ovulation? Now going to second cycle of 150?Click to expand...

I did yeah :) 

Very relieved 150mg worked finally x


----------



## karenh

kookycake said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kookycake said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month ladies.
> 
> Glad I ovulated finally! Onto cycle number 4 on clomid!
> 
> Good luck everyone x :baby:
> 
> Did you do 50mg with no ovulation, then 100mg with no ovulation, then 150 mg with ovulation? Now going to second cycle of 150?Click to expand...
> 
> I did yeah :)
> 
> Very relieved 150mg worked finally xClick to expand...

I am exactly the same but one cycle behind. I really hope I ovulate on 150mg. I need to see some progress.


----------



## kookycake

karenh said:


> kookycake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kookycake said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month ladies.
> 
> Glad I ovulated finally! Onto cycle number 4 on clomid!
> 
> Good luck everyone x :baby:
> 
> Did you do 50mg with no ovulation, then 100mg with no ovulation, then 150 mg with ovulation? Now going to second cycle of 150?Click to expand...
> 
> I did yeah :)
> 
> Very relieved 150mg worked finally xClick to expand...
> 
> I am exactly the same but one cycle behind. I really hope I ovulate on 150mg. I need to see some progress.Click to expand...

Really hope it works for you! Have the mentioned what the next step might be if the 150mg doesn't work? I'd given up all hope of the 150mg not working for me, really surprised.

Really hope it works for you xx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Glad to hear you ladies are finding your right dose! :dust: to you on your next cycles


----------



## karenh

kookycake said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kookycake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kookycake said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month ladies.
> 
> Glad I ovulated finally! Onto cycle number 4 on clomid!
> 
> Good luck everyone x :baby:
> 
> Did you do 50mg with no ovulation, then 100mg with no ovulation, then 150 mg with ovulation? Now going to second cycle of 150?Click to expand...
> 
> I did yeah :)
> 
> Very relieved 150mg worked finally xClick to expand...
> 
> I am exactly the same but one cycle behind. I really hope I ovulate on 150mg. I need to see some progress.Click to expand...
> 
> Really hope it works for you! Have the mentioned what the next step might be if the 150mg doesn't work? I'd given up all hope of the 150mg not working for me, really surprised.
> 
> Really hope it works for you xxClick to expand...

Nope but I am planning on scheduling an appointment as soon as :af: gets here.


----------



## kookycake

karenh said:


> kookycake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kookycake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kookycake said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month ladies.
> 
> Glad I ovulated finally! Onto cycle number 4 on clomid!
> 
> Good luck everyone x :baby:
> 
> Did you do 50mg with no ovulation, then 100mg with no ovulation, then 150 mg with ovulation? Now going to second cycle of 150?Click to expand...
> 
> I did yeah :)
> 
> Very relieved 150mg worked finally xClick to expand...
> 
> I am exactly the same but one cycle behind. I really hope I ovulate on 150mg. I need to see some progress.Click to expand...
> 
> Really hope it works for you! Have the mentioned what the next step might be if the 150mg doesn't work? I'd given up all hope of the 150mg not working for me, really surprised.
> 
> Really hope it works for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nope but I am planning on scheduling an appointment as soon as :af: gets here.Click to expand...

FX we all get our BFPs soon :)


----------



## mrswemyss

I started, I give up... done trying!


----------



## nursemommy

This is my first round of clomid so I don't know what is normal and what isn't normal. I am cd 17 and am having tons and tons of cramping. I still haven't gotten a positive ovulation test. I don't know if that is coming or if I am going to skip this cycle all together. My dr. didn't say she wanted me to come in on cd 21 to see if I ovulated or not. Maybe she will want me to next cycle. I just don't feel very confident at all. I just hope I don't get my positive ovulation test tomorrow or thursday as I work both nights and won't be able to BD:-(


----------



## Kled

Nursemommy- I'm a nurse too and work 12 hr night shifts 3 nights a week. Really throws a kink in things sometimes!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well Ill be going to get an ulyrasound tomorrow (this) morning...ti.d outif the clomid worked..hopefully this round worked...100mg...if not here we go again...


----------



## nursemommy

Kled said:
 

> Nursemommy- I'm a nurse too and work 12 hr night shifts 3 nights a week. Really throws a kink in things sometimes!

It does! It also messes with your system. I was soooo regular until I started nights. I was pretty regular when I was on 3 nights a week. Now I am 2 12 hr shifts a week and try to flip flop to normal my days off which is messing with my system.


----------



## karenh

mrswemyss said:


> I started, I give up... done trying!

I know it is hard but don't give up. There is a little one out there for you somewhere.:flower:


----------



## piya

hi ladies, can i join ur group.. i am on clomid for nest 2 cycles more.. i would like to ask you what should be approx cycle length for woman who ovulated on clomid..
i had clomid this time too.. today is day 31.. my lp is 15.. and temp has dropped.. so tomorrow she might be here.. can there is any way to shorten lp too.. or to have ovulation early for exact 28 days cycle..


----------



## usmcwife78

So I am starting my 4th round of Clomid 
my 1st round was 50mg with 3 prog level 
2nd round 100mg 32.2 prog level 
3rd round 100mg 32.1 prog level 
and now starting my 4th round 150mg, and starting it 2day. 
I didnt have any side effects really with 50 mg but I had everyone with 2nd round (100mg) and i mean everyone except tender breast. 
3rd round my side effects werent as bad and in all honesty I really didnt think I even Od on the 3rd round but i did. 
I was wondering if anyone had bad side effects when they went from 100 to 150mg or were they the same as 100mg?

And if anyone had good results with 4th round or with 150mg? 

Im scared of having another miscarriage, we know I can carry children cause I do have a 16 yr old but not really sure why i miscarried in Jan at 7 1/2 weeks (I wasnt on anything when I concieved in Nov). 

My dr said they only do 6 rounds of Clomid and if I dont concieve then they try femara for 2 rounds. Well I asked her if I dont concieve on this round can I go ahead and try femara next round, and she said yes, I was wondering after I left if I should have went ahead and asked to do the femara this round. 

the past 2 rounds with 100mg I have been Oing around CD19 or 20 and on CD22 and or 23, and I pray to god I O sooner cause I feel like thats so late to O! 

Any input would be great!


----------



## kookycake

piya said:


> hi ladies, can i join ur group.. i am on clomid for nest 2 cycles more.. i would like to ask you what should be approx cycle length for woman who ovulated on clomid..
> i had clomid this time too.. today is day 31.. my lp is 15.. and temp has dropped.. so tomorrow she might be here.. can there is any way to shorten lp too.. or to have ovulation early for exact 28 days cycle..


I cant speak for everyone but last month was the first time I O'd on clomid and my cycle length was 29 days (first time ever!)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Hope1409

11dpo and bfn with a frer this morning. I am off to see my doc in a few hours to see what the next step is as he only gave me 4 rounds of clomid. It's so frustrating knowing you ovulate on clomid but you don't get your bfp!!! This journey is really making me lose hope.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Took clomid CD2-6, 50mg....and I OVULATED!!!!!!!!!! CD13. :)

I was SOOOOOOOOO excited. You guys have NO idea. This is the first time i've ovulated in over 2 years, and the first time FF has confirmed ovulation! This is the first time i've felt that I actually have a shot at seeing those 2 lines!!!!!

I had the faintest spotting ever yesterday while hubby was in the hospital for his shoulder surgery, and then today I have the WORST gas and cramping and stomach pains. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. lol

I'm PUPO at this point.....pregnant until proven otherwise. So there. ;) lol


----------



## SKP

I hope when I go for my cd 21 test on July 5th that I ovulated. I did a natural round this time no clomid. The last 2 times I did.

Just hoping that if not preggers, my af wil lcome on time.


----------



## nursemommy

I am currently CD 20. I still have not had a positive ovulation test this cycle:-( I thought for sure I would be ovulating soon but I guess not because the last 4 days I have been cramping soooooo bad. I guess if I don't get a positive test by monday I will call my doctor and ask if she wants to draw a level to see if I ovulated and my test didn't pick it up or if I didn't even ovulate at all. I have also been nauseated this month too.


----------



## Niks

nursemommy said:


> I am currently CD 20. I still have not had a positive ovulation test this cycle:-( I thought for sure I would be ovulating soon but I guess not because the last 4 days I have been cramping soooooo bad. I guess if I don't get a positive test by monday I will call my doctor and ask if she wants to draw a level to see if I ovulated and my test didn't pick it up or if I didn't even ovulate at all. I have also been nauseated this month too.

Hi Nuremommy - Even I did not get any positive opks this cycle... but my progesterone levels showed otherwise... so u should definitely ask your doc for that.


----------



## Micha2

Ok i need help. Finally did my hpt at 4am, it was a clearblue +/- and i got a VEERRRY faint line. DP saw it too but said it was very faint. A couple hrs latervit was basically gone. What do you think?
Ill go buy another one today & use it tomorrow. Perhaps a First Response one instead?
Reason i did it 4am as i hadnt peed since 1am which is as long as i normally go so figured it was as concentrated as it was going to get!
This morning i think im feeling slightly nauseous but im positive its just from the anxiety. Boobs still very large for me but no other symptoms.
Would love to hear any advice! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

48 hour after you should see a noticeable change in the darkness of the line. Really doesn't matter if it's a cheap test or not so long as the sensitivity rating is 20 or 25, not the 50's. I used Internet cheapies and the line did darken after each days test but from not much. Check up the pregnancy test gallery.


----------



## kookycake

Well I am CD7 now on cycle number 4! Just petrified I'm going to miss BD with O this month as DH is away from today til CD12, I O'd CD17 last cycle does hat mean itl be the same this time round? any info appreciated.

Thanks all and good luck xx


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

kookycake said:


> Well I am CD7 now on cycle number 4! Just petrified I'm going to miss BD with O this month as DH is away from today til CD12, I O'd CD17 last cycle does hat mean itl be the same this time round? any info appreciated.
> 
> Thanks all and good luck xx

You should be fine. Are you taking Clomid CD 3-7 or 5-9? Usually you'll ovulate between 5 and 10 days after your last clomid pill. At the earliest if you're doing 3-7 you would ovulate on the 12th. Since you O'd on CD 17 I'd be really surprised if that happened.

Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## kookycake

HopinAndPrayn said:


> kookycake said:
> 
> 
> Well I am CD7 now on cycle number 4! Just petrified I'm going to miss BD with O this month as DH is away from today til CD12, I O'd CD17 last cycle does hat mean itl be the same this time round? any info appreciated.
> 
> Thanks all and good luck xx
> 
> You should be fine. Are you taking Clomid CD 3-7 or 5-9? Usually you'll ovulate between 5 and 10 days after your last clomid pill. At the earliest if you're doing 3-7 you would ovulate on the 12th. Since you O'd on CD 17 I'd be really surprised if that happened.
> 
> Good Luck! :dust:Click to expand...

Hey thanks for replying :) I took it 2-6 per my fertility specialists instructions


----------



## Micha2

Got my BFP at 2.30am on a first response test. Very happy but it doesn't feel real!


----------



## kookycake

Micha2 said:


> Got my BFP at 2.30am on a first response test. Very happy but it doesn't feel real!



YAY! Congrats! h&h 9 months xx


----------



## LilyPea

Micha2 said:


> Got my BFP at 2.30am on a first response test. Very happy but it doesn't feel real!

Congrats Hun! :yipee::yipee: How many cycles of clomid was this for you?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Micha2 said:


> Got my BFP at 2.30am on a first response test. Very happy but it doesn't feel real!

Oh congrats, so glad it didn't take too long for it to become clearer! It'll sink in soon enough. Good luck with your beta, let us know your results :)


----------



## CdnEquestrian

CONGRATS MICHA!!!!! :)


I got an implantation-looking dip on my chart which is pretty exciting, but it's let me down before. I'm going to try hold out to test until 9DPO. :)


----------



## sasha0430

Micha2 said:


> Got my BFP at 2.30am on a first response test. Very happy but it doesn't feel real!

WOHOO...CONGRATS :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Micha2

Thank you everyone :)
@lilypea it was my 2nd clomid cycle

Blood test tomorrow. Fx all ok cause i really dont feel pregnant!


----------



## kookycake

CD9 waiting to O! This is a waiting game!


----------



## stevens2010

I'm on 100mg clomid days 2-6, this is my second cycle on it. I have cysts on my ovaries but blood hormones are all fine so the consultant has said my only problem is ovulation. I got positive ov tests last cycle on cd 18, 19 and 20 but AF arrived bang on time so a successful cycle but no bfp. Onto my second cycle, positive ov tests on cd 16 which was my surge going up then my positive cd 17 which I assume was my surge and it was lighter by cd18. I had extremely intense ov pains a day or two later which were so bad my parents offered to take me to hospital. I was doubled over, couldn't lay down, it hurt all the way to my back but only on my left side. My side was so tender I could barely touch it. We called my consultant and he just said it was to be expected and that I was experiencing ovulation pains. 

Does anyone else get ov pains like this?

I'm hoping I've released several eggs (praying for twins!) and that we're going to get a beautiful bfp this month.


----------



## karenh

stevens2010 said:


> I'm on 100mg clomid days 2-6, this is my second cycle on it. I have cysts on my ovaries but blood hormones are all fine so the consultant has said my only problem is ovulation. I got positive ov tests last cycle on cd 18, 19 and 20 but AF arrived bang on time so a successful cycle but no bfp. Onto my second cycle, positive ov tests on cd 16 which was my surge going up then my positive cd 17 which I assume was my surge and it was lighter by cd18. I had extremely intense ov pains a day or two later which were so bad my parents offered to take me to hospital. I was doubled over, couldn't lay down, it hurt all the way to my back but only on my left side. My side was so tender I could barely touch it. We called my consultant and he just said it was to be expected and that I was experiencing ovulation pains.
> 
> Does anyone else get ov pains like this?
> 
> I'm hoping I've released several eggs (praying for twins!) and that we're going to get a beautiful bfp this month.

Good luck! I am praying for twins as well, but no ovulation yet. I an about to start my third round. 150mg this month.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## MsPeachyP

st left my dr apt....my metformin wasincreasedto 2000mg. a day...and the following 3 cycles of clomid to cd 5-9... My 3rd cycleof clomid which I should begin after af shows this week....I did mention the slight pain that could have been O, she advise that I do the ovulation kit cd12-cd19.she thinks that I may O late...although pushing out the clomid would make me O even later..Going by my blood work from may it showed that I would have O early in the month... Also hunny goes in for semen analysis.....if we dont get a BFP by Oct with clomid..Jan I'll go back for further testing to make sure my tubes are not blocked.. Or we can look into an IUI... Wheeew that was alot to processin a 30min apt....apartof me wants to keep hope that it's too early to detect and I have a bfp...wishful thinking ....well I'm heading back to my office..hopefully I can hide the sadness in my face..my honey works in the same officeand he can read me like a book.....Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Ary32

Hello ladies! 
I am freaking out. This month I will be starting my 5th round of Clomid. I have PCOS but other than that I am a healthy 22 year old. BH and I have been trying for almost 2 years. Round 1,2 & 3 were 50mg days 3-7. Round 4 was 100mg days 3-7 and now this month it will be 150mg days 3-7. I've bbt and done opk and no ovulation has been detected. Although, on rounds 3 & 4 I have seen ewcm and experienced ovary pain. Dr. says not to give up but this month would be my 5th round and he wont prescribe more than 6 rounds. I just wanted to hear some encouragement or maybe even some stories of ladies who have taken Clomid this many rounds. Good luck to you all!


----------



## kookycake

Hi all quick question I have EWCM came on last night quite a large amount does this mean il ovulate in the next few days?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Stevens2010- I had pains like that when I O'd. Clomid can intensify your ovulation. I was trying to get some shopping items with DH and our son, it hurt to sit in the car (like pressure in the bum) and then when walking I doubled over a few times cause of it. It was bad for a couple hours and subsided over time. It's hard to tell the fine line where it's overstimulation or o pains, but generally if it's the time that you o you can dismiss it. If its other times I'd get checked right away.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## sugarpi24

looks very close TTCbean!!! get to BDing!!!


----------



## stevens2010

I agree it looks very good! I'd get BDing! 

As for my ov pains I think I got them 2 or 3 days after my positive ov test... So hopefully we caught it!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks ladies, I am soooo excited! I got a darker OPK today!!!! CD18, earliest I've ever had!!!!


----------



## ttcasap

Slight rant here ladies, but I need to vent before heading to work and dealing with these insensitive jerks!

Got to work a couple of days ago and found out one of the girls I work with is expecting in Feb. it was an unplanned, not very anticipated pregnancy. One of the other girls is due about 5 weeks before her, my day starts off with my boss making a comment all-be-it jokingly I hope, that no one else is allowed to get pregnant before the first of the year. My boss is my DH's BFF so he knows we're actively trying and not having much success, this annoys me, but I try to keep our outside relationship out of work and a our working relationship out of our off time visits, so I say nothing, just fume a bit for a next few days. Then to top it off the girl is due in Feb asks me if I will make her baby shower cake, if I'm still working there in January, which she knows I will be because I'm likely taking over the other girls duties while she is on maternity. Then yesterday the other girls tells me she wants me to make hers and the 2 of them bicker over whose I will make like I'm freaking toy and they are 5. A) I have not agreed to make either cake, as these are simply work associates not people I socialize with outside of work, and I usually only make cakes for people I love and care about. 
B) They both know for a fact I'm trying to have a baby and it has not been easy for me. 
Why does this annoy me so much? 
I know I should be annoyed with the boss, but hopefully he was just joking, as he knows the story and has stated he does numerous times when dealing with paperwork for time off requests for dr appointments and such.
Perhaps I'm just over sensitive because I got another BFN this month and just finished another round of clomid and this week is the week I should ovulate and since we have 2 girls out on vacation I'm covering shifts and have been too tired to BD!
Sorry for the vent y'all, been a long week and it's only Wednesday!


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry to hear that ttcasap :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## scerena

ttcbean- :hi: I no longer do clomid but I do injectables...
I read that info online too, but I got advise on here and apparently some say 15 indicates ovulation but 30+ means a strong ovulation?
I got my results yesterday which were 39 and the nurse told me anything over 30 on medicated cycles indicates a good ovulation? :shrug: not sure maybe they all measure it different?? Try and speak to the doctor maybe as 9 shouldnt mean ovulation from what I know?


----------



## kcoennen

TTCBean said:


> I got my 21 day progesterone results back... said my level was 9 and that confirms I ovulated this cycle!! Yeah!
> 
> My only concern is online I read other peoples are really high and it's supposed to be 15+ to confirm O??? You'd think the nurse would know what he's talking about.

Mine was 9.3 and I got pregnant with twins - so don't lose hope!


----------



## scerena

Thats great! Do you reacon you ovulated later thats why your levels were still a little low? Congrats!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## scerena

Hun that's why it is low you should always go 7dpo to get an accurate result if you got that at 3dpo then I think your number would be waaaaay higher at 7dpo, what dpo are you now?


----------



## stevens2010

Hey girls, yet again my AF arrived bang on time. It would seem my LP is actually 12 days and not 14 so at least I get 2 days shaved off the 2WW!

Onto round 3 of Clomid for me.


----------



## 7appels

Are you taking clomid starting on cd8?


----------



## stevens2010

I take mine cd2-6. :)


----------



## SKP

Im really confused about my situation. Can anyone go to my journal and tell me what you think? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/803608-skp-really-need-explanation-19.html


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## scerena

That's okay, I think your number would be great by 7dpo if they are rising at 3dpo try not to worry and hopefully you get your :bfp: this cycle :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

posted in error on the wrong thread!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well called to see about my results of ovulation and its bad...my results were 0.19 or something...its like come on!! I had ewcm. Even!!! I don't get it! Grr!! Now off to 150mg of clomid...doctor hasn't confirmed I didn't ovulate...but I believe that's a low number :(


----------



## SKP

I really need oppinions please


----------



## katiekapow

Well, forth round of Chlomid was a bust, no O again. Doc is putting me on Metformin too for round 5. Gotta stay positive! Maybe the Met is the trick.


----------



## hoping4my2

Can't they give u trigger or femara


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Do you have pcos? Generally that's what they use the metformin and clomid combo for. I agree, can't you trigger once an egg develops, at least then you won't have to increase to a crazy high dose. It's already high enough.


----------



## katiekapow

No PCOS, but I do have thyroid issues. I've been on it for about 48 hours now and I am terribly sick, vomiting and super nauseous. She warned of this and intestinal issues. As for trigger and femara, I'm not sure why she chose this route. She has her hands full with me because I had a severe pulmonary embolism from orthotricyclin when I was 19 and we have to be careful with certain meds and hormones because of blood clot risk. I'm calling her on Monday though, I can't take this sick I'm feeling. I wish I could take you gals with me to my appointments so I knew what questions to ask. lol - I feel so in the dark most of the time.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Katie, sounds like you have your share of issues to overcome. :dust: hope the nausea eases.


----------



## hoping4my2

Hopeful42nd said:


> Good luck Katie, sounds like you have your share of issues to overcome. :dust: hope the nausea eases.

did u get iui from nhs or private?
i m prescribed clomid n was thinking wat r my chances of trigger or iui as i m ttc 2nd


----------



## Hopeful42nd

hoping4my2 said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Katie, sounds like you have your share of issues to overcome. :dust: hope the nausea eases.
> 
> did u get iui from nhs or private?
> i m prescribed clomid n was thinking wat r my chances of trigger or iui as i m ttc 2ndClick to expand...

Both my babies are clomid IUI babies. Our issue was with male motility (lazy sperm) so giving them the advantage of already passing the cervix was the ticket for me. I am in Canada (Ontario) and we have OHIP coverage. I was covered for the fertility visits and bloodwork and ultrasounds, but not the IUI or trigger shot. My first I never triggered with, this pregnancy I did. With trigger you release most of the mature follicles (eggs) but if you don't trigger then odds say you usually only release the dominant follicle, perhaps a second one.
Oh and the reason we moved to IUI was that after a couple months on just clomid with no success we got sick of waiting and the disappointment so we went a bit more proactive


----------



## TheReesons

I am 1 day away from AF on my first round of clomid. I did not get any side effects at all. I felt normal the entire cycle up to when my AF symptoms usually start about a week ago. I have had no symptoms at all except for last Thursday (I was teaching and got really really nauseous and dizzy for about 10 minutes while I was trying to do a lesson, it disappeared and I have been fine since). None of my normal symptoms have showed up. So either the clomid stopped my symptoms, or I am preggers and just need to test. I don't have a test right now (and no car to go and get one until I can get a rental as mine is in the shop), so it will have to wait. AF is due tomorrow so if nothing shows by Friday I will test.

Sending truck loads of baby dust to everyone still waiting and trying!


----------



## ttcasap

Af due tomorrow. Testing in the morning fx! Heading to Disney Sat in 95 degree with 100 heat index need to know if I'm expecting so I stay away from rough rides. I'll be well hydrated and stay as cool as possible I sense lots of trips to ice cream carts.


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck!!!


----------



## Kled

Finished my first round of Clomid 50mg. Went for an ultrasound, and I did ovulate bu now have a large cyst on my left ovary so, no Clomid this month :(


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all,
Looking for advice from experienced clomid ladies. 
I am on second clomid round, 50 mg. As you can see from my signature, I ovulated on cd 30 first round. Today is cd 23 and no real signs of ovulation! 
Doc isnt monitoring me at all, just gave me a batch of clomid pills and said do 3 50mg rounds and then we'll move you onto 3 100mg rounds.
I phoned him after 1st round to say I still had a 6wk cycle and should i up the dose but he said no and repeated the intitial instructions. 

Well, now it looks like i am heading for another long cycle I really dont want to do a 3rd 50mg. I want to up myself to 100mg next cycle. 

What do you think? Should i go ahead and up it withouth telling the doctor? He is just my GP, not a FS or anything. 

I understand there are issues with overstimulation etc, which makes me nervous about upping it with no monitoring but I really dont want ANOTHER long cycle!!!!
Help???


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I would consult a fertility specialist if you are unhappy with how your reg doc is handling the situation. I never think self medicating behind a docs back is a good thing. Are you able to tell the doc you never O'd on the 2nd round? Maybe he will swap to 100 sooner? I would be happy you are ovulating as lots of ladies don't and move to higher doses for that reason. Remember each I is a chance at your bfp


----------



## hoping4my2

i have also read some1 took failed 2 rounds of clomid n in 3rd without it concieved
clomid build up in the system so may b next cycle will be shorter
try 1 more and than call doc again


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry kled, that's rough. Did they tell you a size of the cyst? Ate you being prescribed bcpill to take care of itor just no clomid?


----------



## Kled

Hopeful42nd- Just no Clomid this month. They said there is a chance that I could ovulate this month anyways, so we are going to try despite no Clomid.


----------



## piya

hi all , i was officially on second round of clomid this cycle, i didnt temp regularly but my temp were high.. showing i had ovulated.. is it possible clomid takes our ovulation signs, as this cycle i never got sore boobs as usual?.. 
but luckily my cycle was dot on time- day31.. i m on estrogen and progesterone too..


----------



## ttcasap

Out for July, witch got me, so here come more tests. Scheduled for an HSG Monday afternoon, found out it's covered under my insurance, HUGE sigh of relief. DH is supposed to do an SA, if he ever gets to the dr to pick up the package and find out exactly what he needs to do. Then we wait for the results. this cycle will be a natural one as dr wants the tests before more clomid.
Best wishes for sticky baby dust to you all!!! I hope to see lots of BFPs
this month!!!!


----------



## StellaBella24

ttcasap - same here! I went to docs as still ovulating late on clomid (see previous post above!) He has not been monitoring me but was surprised i am still ovulating late so said he would montior me next cycle...
BUT...he doesnt want me to do another clomid round until OH has SA! Not told him this as i am ovulating at the moment and thought i would wait to see if we have any luck this time round, then i will talk to him about it. 
He has said he would do a SA if it came to it but think he will probably avoid it when it comes to it...male pride!!

GL to you.xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi :hi: I drop in on this thread every now and again. 

I'm on my 4th round of clomid this cycle. First was 50mg, second, third and fourth are 100mg. Still Oing a little late but waaaaaay better than it was. 

I'm a little nervous about clomid working for us, it's time for OH to get a SA and he isn't thrilled. Unfortunately he wont have time to until next month:( 
Trying REALLY hard not to be discouraged...

Good luck to all :dust:


----------



## stevens2010

AF is due tomorrow, we shall see if the 3rd round of Clomid has brought us a BFP. My doctor says the 3rd round is when most couples concieve so here's hoping and praying!


----------



## Tallmom2b

stevens2010 said:


> AF is due tomorrow, we shall see if the 3rd round of Clomid has brought us a BFP. My doctor says the 3rd round is when most couples concieve so here's hoping and praying!

Fx for you! Hope you doc is right! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Stevens- any sign of her? Did you test? Fx for you!


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies. I have been MIA for a while but have been stalking. I have had a rough month but trying to pick myself up and be positive. Long story short, had an HSG last month which showed possible hydrosalphinx but open tubes. My gyno was confused and said tubal damage only means IVF....i died when i heard that! so he sent me to see an RE for closer monitoring. My RE looked at the films and also did an ultrasound and said he couldn't see my tubes which was a good thing. Anytime the tubes have fluid or are severly dilated they would show up on the ultrasound. So with that he suggested we try 2 rounds of iui with clomid before jumping the gun to IVF. I am trying to stay positive that iui will work but a part of me is also scared to think I may need IVF :( 

So for now I am back on clomid, I finish on Sunday and I go back to see my RE on Thursday to see when we do the iui. Please keep me in your prayers ladies. It's so strange how last year this date I confirmed my mc and now a year later I'm doing iui. Never thought it would take this long :/


----------



## mamatrujillo

IM BACK!! soo ladies it has been since march. After the ectopic I took a break to see what my body would do on its own and its been miserable! at least when i was on clomid i knew when i would ov and would have a regular cycle.So after this last cycle just not cooperating and having an U/S at the dr office, i decided to start clomid again. I am just hoping that i dont have another ectopic.. the dr doubled my dose from 50 mg which i was on last time that took3 cycles to actually work, to now 100 mg. i am hoping to ov like crazy in the next 5-7 days! bding and opks starting on monday!!! SO GLAD TO BE BACK!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well started my third round last night of clomid...hope this is it!!! Does this med make you break out more? I'm breaking out like crazy!!! I never break out!!! Usually my skin is so dry...


----------



## sadangel777

Hi everyone!!

I am new to Clomid, just took it first cycle CD5-9. I am on CD12 now and trying to time BDing since we don't BD very often (13-year relationship and he is 40 and in NTNP mode). 

I just started using Preseed and I love it! I really feel great (well, the side effects are hitting me hard &#8212; nausea, headaches, fatigue) but I feel SO happy and optimistic that THIS IS IT! I'm going to get that BFP!

Been TTC since January after 12 long years waiting to TTC after a MC. Waiting was not my choice, but DH. In January I told him I'm not waiting any more. I'm 32 now and not OVing.

Clomid is going to give me my miracle!!! I hope I don't get discouraged if it doesn't happen the first time! I don't care how miserable I am on Clomid, I won't quit.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck!!! Hope its that bfp!!! :)


----------



## stevens2010

Just thought I'd update that AF arrived making my cycle 34 days - my longest since starting Clomid. Starting the tablets again tomorrow so on to round 4 for me.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry to hear that Stevens :(
Good luck with round 4! :dust: for my fist baby round 4 was my success, but with IUI.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## sugarpi24

Sometimes you ovulate more than once in a cycle...I think anyways...I got 3 positive opks back in November. And it was three days in a row!


----------



## sugarpi24

On my last round of clomid tonight for this cycle...hope it works!!! :( has anyone gotten up to 200mg? I'm on 150 right now..


----------



## sadangel777

Cd 14 took last pill on cd9 and last night my muscles in shoulders and stomach got so sore, still sore today. Got no sleep and woke up nauseated and in a terrible mood. Lingering effects? Still -opks, wondering when or if ill ov.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

TTCBean said:


> I am so confused, I took an OPK randomly and it was the darkest positive I've seen in my life instantly. I am CD24 and so lost! I *thought* I got a positive OPK on CD16 but comparing the two pics it looks like today is indeed positive and CD16 was *almost* positive. Check out my BBT chart, it's really odd, too.
> 
> CD24 (Today)
> https://img707.imageshack.us/img707/9675/cd24positive.jpg
> 
> CD16 (Almost Positive?)
> https://img826.imageshack.us/img826/5103/photo1aah.jpg


Could be a number of reasons.
OPK's are not always effective for every woman.
Clomid can mess with OPK's but usually only close to when you stop taking the last pill.
* Sometimes the body gears up for o (with an lh surge) but then fails to o- this leads to it gearing up another time (sometimes a stronger lh surge) to finally ovulate.
Hormone levels post o can be wacky as new hormones take over to rule the second half of your cycle. I have heard this can cause strange test results.

I believe the most common I have heard for those in your situation is the one I've *'d for you.is there any way to get monitored to better pinpoint o? Or go for a blood test to see if you did? Those little test strips are not perfect and that is why most fertility clinics do not use them but rather monitor with bloodwork and ultrasounds.


----------



## stevens2010

You can't ovulate twice in a cycle but your body can get ready to ov but fail and so try again.

I would take cd24 as defo positive - a great positive at that! - and go from there. FX for you hun!

I'm CD2 today, day one of Clomid for me. FX for round 4.


----------



## tiatammy

Hello ladies, well I will tell you a little about me, I had my tubal reversal 16 months ago and still no BFP. So doc is talking about clomid, I am 41, I have 1 biological child who is 20 now and 3 step children with my new husband of 7 years, and we want a child together and it has been really hard for us. I do pray it is not to late for us. Doc doesnt think so, He is talking of starting on clomid this cycle, waiting to hear from him, after he gets my temp charts for july and august, waiting to start my cycle this month in about 2 or 3 days. Just wanted to say congrads to all ladies who have concieved on clomid, and wishing all the best to the ones that are still trying. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## kookycake

A little update.

After 5 rounds of Clomid and no BFP and my O getting weaker with every cycle we are finishing the Clomid and moving onto femara or injectables I found out in a week what the new plan is. I will post an update once I know what is going on.

Thank you all for your advice and support over the last 5 months.

Babydust to everyone!

-Kooky


----------



## sadangel777

Good luck with the Femara!!!


----------



## katiekapow

Hi ladies, just thought I'd check in! I just had my day 21 draw on Monday and I'm waiting on lab results to see if I finally o'd. This was my first cycle on Chlomid + Metformin. I'm nervous!!! Hope everyone is doing well and is not too hot in this August heat! *hugs* ~ K


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## lilyV

Hello. This is my first cycle with Clomid/Seraphene. I took my first pill yesterday at 7pm. Since morning I've been really wet down there, need a pantyliner! I'm reading sometimes this is normal? I'm starting to fear I'm going to have sextuplets at the rate this cm is coming out!


----------



## MandyBoo

After a 2 month break from TTC, DH and I are back in business ;) It has been 13 months since we first started trying. This is my 4th cycle of clomid and my first monitored cycle. I had an ultrasound today at CD 13 --- but I don't ovulate until CD19 or 20 on clomid, so I still have a while to go. I had ZERO follicles on my right side, where I have a blocked tube, so that worked out well! I have 7 on my left ovary - 18mm, 15mm, 15mm, 14mm, 12mm, 10mm, 10mm. will they be too large by the time I ovulate?? I only spoke to a fertility nurse who said things look great, chance of multiples etc... Thoughts??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

MandyBoo said:


> After a 2 month break from TTC, DH and I are back in business ;) It has been 13 months since we first started trying. This is my 4th cycle of clomid and my first monitored cycle. I had an ultrasound today at CD 13 --- but I don't ovulate until CD19 or 20 on clomid, so I still have a while to go. I had ZERO follicles on my right side, where I have a blocked tube, so that worked out well! I have 7 on my left ovary - 18mm, 15mm, 15mm, 14mm, 12mm, 10mm, 10mm. will they be too large by the time I ovulate?? I only spoke to a fertility nurse who said things look great, chance of multiples etc... Thoughts??

Are you planning on triggering with HCG shot? If not chance of multiples is lower as you usually will only release the lead one or two follicles (the biggest ones). If you trigger then more are released, it really depends on how many are developed into mature range once you are close to o.


----------



## MandyBoo

Hopeful42nd said:


> MandyBoo said:
> 
> 
> After a 2 month break from TTC, DH and I are back in business ;) It has been 13 months since we first started trying. This is my 4th cycle of clomid and my first monitored cycle. I had an ultrasound today at CD 13 --- but I don't ovulate until CD19 or 20 on clomid, so I still have a while to go. I had ZERO follicles on my right side, where I have a blocked tube, so that worked out well! I have 7 on my left ovary - 18mm, 15mm, 15mm, 14mm, 12mm, 10mm, 10mm. will they be too large by the time I ovulate?? I only spoke to a fertility nurse who said things look great, chance of multiples etc... Thoughts??
> 
> Are you planning on triggering with HCG shot? If not chance of multiples is lower as you usually will only release the lead one or two follicles (the biggest ones). If you trigger then more are released, it really depends on how many are developed into mature range once you are close to o.Click to expand...


My doctor didn't want to have me trigger since I have so many and I SHOULD have one or two at an "ideal" around my O date. I'm not super concerned about multiples since we aren't triggering :) I was more surprised that I had so many just on one side! Is that typical?


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi Ladies,

My DH and I aren't going to be actively TTC for a while since we just had our daughter, but I was prescribed Clomid the month we conceived her so I'm saving it for when we start trying again and have a quick question.

When we were trying for our daughter, I took Soy one cycle but it really messed up my BBT temps. Anyone on here temping and find that Clomid does this as well? DH has low seminal volume so it took precisely timed BDing after no sexual stimulation for several days in order to conceive our daughter. If Clomid messes with temps the way Soy does, I'm not sure I should bother attempting to use it...

An article on Google says Clomid only increases the chance of twins by 10%...any personal experiences with the increased likelihood of twins/multiples due to Clomid? 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## sadangel777

I don't know about the temps because I can't seem to get mine straight either way. But I know I used to get +OPKs and since the Clomid all I've gotten are neg.

I don't know anyone who has had twins / multiples IRL from Clomid, but when they say "only 10 percent" it is really a big jump because the probability increases tenfold from 1 to 10 percent! I'm really hoping for twins!!

GL!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

As for temping I never did but many ladies suspect clomid messed with their temps (as in they were higher than normal), I assume you mean soy isoflavones?
In terms of clomid and twins my fertility doc gave me paperwork stating clomid only increases the chance of twins about 6 %. Normally your chance of twins is 1-3%, so on average 8% of women taking clomid may end up with twins.

As to the so many eggs on one side, its normal, generally we only release an egg on one side each month, so that seems to be the side you should o from. You could release more than one egg with the estrogen in your system so it could happen. In my case I've conceived twice on clomid with IUI's. One natural ovulation, one triggered, both I had multiple follicles, both times only one baby. Good luck :)


----------



## katiekapow

Yay! The Metformin worked! Labs say yes I did O this month! Whoo hoo!!! AND my cycle is supposed to start on Tuesday. I want to test so bad but I'm trying to hold out until Tuesday morning. Ahhh I so hope this is the month!!! :flower:


----------



## mamatrujillo

hi ladies, so this was my first cycle of clomid since ectopic in march. 100mg the dr gave me cuz my cycles were being wierd andi wasnt oving properly. sooo on friday i had some spotting a red ewcm. dr daid it was normal. friday night i started cramping and it has continued. but i was feeling the pains on the left side for most of the day, then the right side, then just horrible cramping everywhere! feeling like my ovaries were explodin! i have heard you can produce more than one egg to be released, but honestly when i was on 50 mg only one follicle developed so im guessing the amount of pain and that it was on both sides is a good sign. i just want ONE good egg!!! and i want it to stick in the right place. after 18 months im exhausted. and due for another biopsy to check the cancer cells yay. hoping to get pg soon to avoid to much invasive treatment. keepin fingers crossed that my colposcopy etc took care of things last year. tww starts again today. if we get pregnant this cycle the baby would be due on our wedding anniversary. i hope that means good luck for us! til then i feel like my ovaries are going to explode lol


----------



## UnKannie

Hi, everyone :wave: I'm getting ready (mentally and physically) to start my first round of clomid 100mg cd 2-6.

mamatrujillio- sounds like I'm in for it! Hope it pays off! Has anything been brought up about biopsies and scarring? I had one yrs ago and wonder if it might be affecting my TTC efforts, even though they said it shouldn't


----------



## mamatrujillo

UnKannie said:


> Hi, everyone :wave: I'm getting ready (mentally and physically) to start my first round of clomid 100mg cd 2-6.
> 
> mamatrujillio- sounds like I'm in for it! Hope it pays off! Has anything been brought up about biopsies and scarring? I had one yrs ago and wonder if it might be affecting my TTC efforts, even though they said it shouldn't


I have heard that scar tissue can affect it. I have had 3 biopsies of my cervix and 3 total laparoscopies but im still keeping hope. one of my friends had to have a procedure to remove and clear things out so she could get pregnant. today i am 3dpo, and have had some serious twinges in my uterus. so bad that it feels like its shooting down my left leg! i am really hoping that its implantation. i will wait roughly 3 or 4 days before i start any testing... good luck hun and keep me posted!!


----------



## UnKannie

I suppose someone would have mentioned it if something looked weird in there by now. I'm going to give my cervix the benefit of the doubt and blame my ovaries until after the clomid cycles.

That sounds intense.. Hope it lightens up soon and your tww flies by!


----------



## piya

hey any idea friends.. i missed clomid for 2days.. doc told me to have it for next 2 days..to complete 5pill dosage.. i missed on day 4,5.. then took it on day 6,7.. so finally i ended up taking it on day2,3,6,7,8... wierd i know.. but i did it.. now i m worried.. any ideas.. this missing pill.. help please


----------



## UnKannie

piya said:


> hey any idea friends.. i missed clomid for 2days.. doc told me to have it for next 2 days..to complete 5pill dosage.. i missed on day 4,5.. then took it on day 6,7.. so finally i ended up taking it on day2,3,6,7,8... wierd i know.. but i did it.. now i m worried.. any ideas.. this missing pill.. help please

I think you're ok, especially if that's what your Dr told you to do.. I've heard of people taking in cd 4-8, or taking them for up to 7 days instead of 5, and sometimes skipping around, like missing a day and then tacking it on at the end (or not), or taking different dosages on different days, like 50mg for two days and 100mg for 3 days. Can't say if it helped or hindered, though. Do you feel all right?


----------



## Rynie

Hi Ladies. I've been on clomid for the past 2 months. First month(July) was 50mg of clomid taking it on days 5-9, Second month(August) was 100mg taking it the same days. Both months it did its job, as in it made me ovulate. I had a blood progesterone test (level was 33 both times) to see if it worked & also ovulation tests at home. So im happy it did what it was meant to do(make you ovulate), but im still not pregnant! My husband & I have been ttc for over 14 months with no luck at all. We're both 28 years old & soooo wanting a lil baby of our own. Everyone around us seems to be having a baby with no troubles at all!! Just not fair! 
So the symtoms i had with Clomid both months were twinges in my overy area pretty much the whole month through. Hot flashes every now & then. The usual sore boobs & sore lower back about a week before af arrives(which is normal even without clomid for me) I felt a little sick sometimes mid way through(around ovulation time). But that's it for symtoms. 
Im currently on cycle day 1(so af showed today) and seing my gyno tomorrow. Which im pretty sure she'll give me another round of clomid but increasing it to 150mg. But im going to ask other questions too. Eg: why if im ovulating and having sex at the right time with clomid, im not pregnant??? 
Ive got all fingers and toes crossed for this next month of clomid. And also all my fingers & toes crossed for everyone else too! :)


----------



## UnKannie

Hi, Rynie.. Has your DH been evaluated? I hope your Doc has a good answer for that question! Boo for people that have it easy... flaunting their giant bellies and swollen feet... waddling around like ducks... a Boo for them... and for my ovaries and all uncooperative baby making systems... Boo for all of it

If it were this difficult for EVERYONE, no one would ever see a child as an inconvenience or take them for granted. Our society might be better for it


----------



## Rynie

UnKannie said:


> Hi, Rynie.. Has your DH been evaluated? I hope your Doc has a good answer for that question! Boo for people that have it easy... flaunting their giant bellies and swollen feet... waddling around like ducks... a Boo for them... and for my ovaries and all uncooperative baby making systems... Boo for all of it
> 
> If it were this difficult for EVERYONE, no one would ever see a child as an inconvenience or take them for granted. Our society might be better for it

Hi UnKannie Im seing my doctor tomorrow and i know she'll increase clomid to 150mg this time. (sorry whats DH? im new to this posting in forum's business and dont know all the abbreviations! is it dosage?) 

But i really dont understand why she keeps increasing clomid if each month it has made me ovulate? So it's done its job but she still increases it. Now im starting to think something else is wrong as to why im not getting pregnant. I always think the worst though! 

Have you started clomid yet UnKannie?


----------



## lilyV

Rynie said:


> Im currently on cycle day 1(so af showed today) and seing my gyno tomorrow. Which im pretty sure she'll give me another round of clomid but increasing it to 150mg. But im going to ask other questions too. Eg: why if im ovulating and having sex at the right time with clomid, im not pregnant???
> Ive got all fingers and toes crossed for this next month of clomid. And also all my fingers & toes crossed for everyone else too! :)

Hi Rynie, I got your answer to the 'im not pregnant???'. The short answer is when you have a 'perfect' cycle, you only have a 20% chance of conceiving. And so every month, if you have the perfect cycle, you still have 1/5 change to get the BFP. That's what my dr says.

Basically other ppl are lucky :-S


----------



## Rynie

lilyV said:


> Rynie said:
> 
> 
> Im currently on cycle day 1(so af showed today) and seing my gyno tomorrow. Which im pretty sure she'll give me another round of clomid but increasing it to 150mg. But im going to ask other questions too. Eg: why if im ovulating and having sex at the right time with clomid, im not pregnant???
> Ive got all fingers and toes crossed for this next month of clomid. And also all my fingers & toes crossed for everyone else too! :)
> 
> Hi Rynie, I got your answer to the 'im not pregnant???'. The short answer is when you have a 'perfect' cycle, you only have a 20% chance of conceiving. And so every month, if you have the perfect cycle, you still have 1/5 change to get the BFP. That's what my dr says.
> 
> Basically other ppl are lucky :-SClick to expand...

Oh its just not fair for all the people who have "accidents" though!!! :) All i can do is keep trying i guess! It just gets so hard sometimes :cry:


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## mamatrujillo

well ladies i am now 10 dpo, and cd 25. i have my dr appt today to have my annual done. yay. past couple days i have had cramping, bloating, nausea, migraines, urinating every hour, and my skin broke out starting yesterday. i think af is coming sadly. not sure my dr will do an hcg level on me or not. test today was bfn, after 18 months of ttc honestly im exhausted! i will maybe do 2 more cycles of clomid, and if i dont coceive i may see what other options my dr has. maybe next cycle they will iincrease my dose. idk. i was hoping id b preg this cycle because our due date would be days before our anniversary... im tired and a little down today which is pretty unlike me. maybe im putting too much stress on myself.. 

anyone else around 10 dpo and having similar symptoms?


----------



## sugarpi24

well i got my CD21 test results back ( had to take it on CD22/23) and it was 3.?? so on to the next cycle with more clomid :( this will be my FOURTH round :( sucks! i feel like this is never going to happen!


----------



## mamatrujillo

sugarpi24 said:


> well i got my CD21 test results back ( had to take it on CD22/23) and it was 3.?? so on to the next cycle with more clomid :( this will be my FOURTH round :( sucks! i feel like this is never going to happen!

goodness hun im sorry. this was my 4th cycle also and my dr didnt even do an ultrasound or a cd 21 test. i feel like they dont care either way anymore. im seing a new dr in the office today. a woman this time. i dont know if they will run more tests etc. i too am getting discouraged. my dr told me gettin preg again after my ectopic would be no problem. and nearly 6 months later im still barely ovulating! how long have you been ttc? i have to keep faith that it will happen.
i cant even talk to my husband about it anymore, he has become discouraged to say the least.


----------



## sugarpi24

wow really! thats crazy that they arent doing anything more. i know my doctor said that they go up to 5 rounds and if it doesnt work then we could try metaformin or something like that or a specialist...my doctor said he didnt think we would have a problem getting pregnant well...looks like we are gonna have a problem :( we have been TTC for over a year now. :( i have thyroid issues which are now under control and im not ovulating and i have polycystic ovaries :( we havent checked hubby yet...trying to get me fixed first. good luck today! i hope she does more for you and you get your BFP soon!


----------



## mamatrujillo

sugarpi24 said:


> wow really! thats crazy that they arent doing anything more. i know my doctor said that they go up to 5 rounds and if it doesnt work then we could try metaformin or something like that or a specialist...my doctor said he didnt think we would have a problem getting pregnant well...looks like we are gonna have a problem :( we have been TTC for over a year now. :( i have thyroid issues which are now under control and im not ovulating and i have polycystic ovaries :( we havent checked hubby yet...trying to get me fixed first. good luck today! i hope she does more for you and you get your BFP soon!


ive had along history myself. ive had 2 laps for endometriosis and pre cancer cell issues on my cervix. im worried it could be scar tissue hindering me. i got preg in march on clomid after 3 cycles, but it was ectopic. weve been ttc for 18 months. i wasnt ovulating at until my march cycle of clomid. ovd on my own my first cycle after mc, but then stopped again! i have no clue whats goin on w my body. im surrounded by friends and family members who are pregnant and just had babies that were unplanned and its torture! i feel like i took advantage of my body and thinking getting pregnant would be easy. isnt it ironic? i had no problem getting pregnant w my 1st husband and only 1 of them was planned, but cant for the life of me give my new husband a child! the one man who loves my children as his own and tries so hard to make up for their dad being absent and i cant give us a baby of our own. doesnt help that we have NO family support. i will keep you updated after my dr appt today. ive heard of metphormine for pcos but didnt know it helped w fertility. i hope you get some answers and a bfp soon:hugs:


----------



## mamatrujillo

so i went in for my annual exam and during the dr gave me an ultrasound. im only 10 dpo but she did verfy that i indeed ovulated. the only thing is that she said the lining of my uterus was still thin. she said normally if an egg had already implanted that the lining would be thicker. which it wasnt. she said theres still a chance that i will implant in the next couple days but she said if i take a test friday and its negative that most likely im not pg. :cry:


----------



## sasha0430

So I have gone to RE yesterday....and left cryingI have just recently started seeing REbefore that I was prescribed Clomid for 5 months and it did not work for meit has actually messed me upI only had 21 day progesterone check with it and no ultra sounds.so when I have seen RE he has told me to get my CD 3 blood work done and I was scheduled for ultra sound to make sure things are going on no cysts and suchwell my blood work showed that now I have hypothyroidismI believe Clomid caused that since my thyroid was fine when they did blood work a year agoRE said probably not but who knowsso now I am on meds for thatalso my blood work showed that I have low egg reservehe did not explain much just said he did not expect to see that in the women my age (34) and has sent me for more blood worknot really explained what that meansI goggled it and I should have known better then to do thatanyhow u/s showed two cysts that RE referred as huge when he was talking to resident studentI was like what do you mean hugeHe said about 5mm or 6mm anyway again I have no idea what that meansall I know now is that I have waited $140.00 on Femara this month as I have already taken it since he has gave it to me because he did not anticipate this many problems as he considers me to be young &#61514;..also I have to get my thyroid under control and am going for another u/s in October to see if the cysts are gonehe believes it was from Clomid and is hoping they will go away if not I have to go back on birth controlWHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!...birth control but I do not have time for that time is ticking I JUST WANT A BABYIs that to much to ask forI swear this is turning into a nightmareo yea and as I was leaving there was a lady in the car with an infant that was chewing on a cigarette packREALLY!!!! What in the world is going onanyway thanks for letting me ventI am just very tired and existedall I want to do is curl up in a ball and cry but got to workI hope beach trip in September will help me relax some and forget about all thisGL to all of you and I will check once in a while to see those BFPs


----------



## lunallena

Sasha0430 I am so sorry you are not feeling well, it sucks when we want something so much and it does not work out as planned, the good news is that it is possible and we just have to stay positive. The September trip sounds like a great idea give yourself
sometime away from all of this. ( I sure could use that time )


----------



## sugarpi24

Tha


mamatrujillo said:


> so i went in for my annual exam and during the dr gave me an ultrasound. im only 10 dpo but she did verfy that i indeed ovulated. the only thing is that she said the lining of my uterus was still thin. she said normally if an egg had already implanted that the lining would be thicker. which it wasnt. she said theres still a chance that i will implant in the next couple days but she said if i take a test friday and its negative that most likely im not pg. :cry:

Thats good that you ovulated though :) good luck on Friday!!! Hope you get that bfp!!


----------



## Aein

hi gals,

I m taking 50mg cd 2-6,on first cycle no positive resukt so my Dr continued for 2nd cycle, so i did

now i m on cd22 just i felt myself vomiting but no vomits and frequent urination... feeling so much lazy

i am also mainraining my BBT on FF sitw, but for this month its showing no ovulation till yet, dont know whats happening....

m little upset


----------



## mamatrujillo

sugarpi24 said:


> Tha
> 
> 
> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> so i went in for my annual exam and during the dr gave me an ultrasound. im only 10 dpo but she did verfy that i indeed ovulated. the only thing is that she said the lining of my uterus was still thin. she said normally if an egg had already implanted that the lining would be thicker. which it wasnt. she said theres still a chance that i will implant in the next couple days but she said if i take a test friday and its negative that most likely im not pg. :cry:
> 
> Thats good that you ovulated though :) good luck on Friday!!! Hope you get that bfp!!Click to expand...

thank you. i have been feeling pretty crappy today. i woke up at 3am and couldnt sleep. tried to drink soda and it nearly made me sick. i am so confused. dh and i bd this morning and it was painful, i had pink cm after so i bled a little bit which is wierd. thinking maybe it was from my pap? i am still nauseus and have had miserable heartburn since 4am that not even my heartburn meds are helping w. i felt starving but as soon as i ate i feel sick. i dont know if i am havin side effects from clomid, or if its pms, which i rarely have, or pregnancy. i am worried that my uterine lining is thin and wont sustaine a pregnancy. how long does it take for the lining to thicken once an egg implants?


----------



## lilyV

sasha0430 said:


> So I have gone to RE yesterday....and left cryingI have just recently started seeing REbefore that I was prescribed Clomid for 5 months and it did not work for meit has actually messed me upI only had 21 day progesterone check with it and no ultra sounds.so when I have seen RE he has told me to get my CD 3 blood work done and I was scheduled for ultra sound to make sure things are going on no cysts and suchwell my blood work showed that now I have hypothyroidismI believe Clomid caused that since my thyroid was fine when they did blood work a year agoRE said probably not but who knowsso now I am on meds for thatalso my blood work showed that I have low egg reservehe did not explain much just said he did not expect to see that in the women my age (34) and has sent me for more blood worknot really explained what that meansI goggled it and I should have known better then to do thatanyhow u/s showed two cysts that RE referred as huge when he was talking to resident studentI was like what do you mean hugeHe said about 5mm or 6mm anyway again I have no idea what that meansall I know now is that I have waited $140.00 on Femara this month as I have already taken it since he has gave it to me because he did not anticipate this many problems as he considers me to be young &#61514;..also I have to get my thyroid under control and am going for another u/s in October to see if the cysts are gonehe believes it was from Clomid and is hoping they will go away if not I have to go back on birth controlWHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!...birth control but I do not have time for that time is ticking I JUST WANT A BABYIs that to much to ask forI swear this is turning into a nightmareo yea and as I was leaving there was a lady in the car with an infant that was chewing on a cigarette packREALLY!!!! What in the world is going onanyway thanks for letting me ventI am just very tired and existedall I want to do is curl up in a ball and cry but got to workI hope beach trip in September will help me relax some and forget about all thisGL to all of you and I will check once in a while to see those BFPs

hey girl, I'm so so sorry about your situation. That totally blows. How does a drug to get you PREGNANT actually give you hypothyroidism??! On the upside, your dr is doing a lot of work for you so that's a bonus. Hopefully he understands your need to have a baby and maybe you'll be on BC only a month or two? GL on your tests. *hugs*


----------



## sugarpi24

My endocrinologist said clomid is okay to take.. I found out over a year ago that I have hypothyroidism...and the doctor said clomid is safe for me to take....


----------



## babyhopesfor2

Took a break from Clomid for a few months. Now we are trying it again. 100mg-days (5-9)! Should start period within the next three days or so. Last time I was on Clomid my ovaries felt like they were going to burst and I was very moody. 
My husband and I have a beautiful 10yr.old daughter. We have miscarried 3 times and one tubal pregnancy! So I have two ovaries and one fallopian tube. And watching for endometerios. Trying clomid for 6 months with no supervision and dr. said if I don't get pregnant then we will have to go to the reproductive specialist. But I serve a Powerful God and I believe with all my heart that I will get pregnant in one of these cycles. Also, doing low carb diet and walking 1 to 2 miles a day and someone suggest egg whites. anyone every heard or tried it? I wish everyone the best and will be praying for you all. Need some encouragement though;-)


----------



## UnKannie

Rynie said:


> Hi UnKannie Im seing my doctor tomorrow and i know she'll increase clomid to 150mg this time. (sorry whats DH? im new to this posting in forum's business and dont know all the abbreviations! is it dosage?)
> 
> But i really dont understand why she keeps increasing clomid if each month it has made me ovulate? So it's done its job but she still increases it. Now im starting to think something else is wrong as to why im not getting pregnant. I always think the worst though!
> 
> Have you started clomid yet UnKannie?

I read that sometimes they'll increase the dosage so that the eggs are of better quality and mature more OR they want you to release more eggs so that the chance of pregnancy is increased. Does she do ultrasounds to check follicle size(s)? 

DH means dear husband :0)

I started my clomid on Thursday night. I've been taking 50mg every 12 hrs, so 100mg per day. So far, I don't have any significant s/e (side effects). Maaaaybe hot flashes, but CA is hot anyway... and Maaaaybe some slight pinching in the general ovary area, but that may just be my imagination. Other than that, I'm feeling pretty good (which is better than usual). I sorta wish I had some stronger s/e so I'd know I didn't end up with some bottom of the box pills!


----------



## Aein

Gals m on CD27 tdy

dont know why but m feeling as sumthing burning inside down my tummy, and feeling myself as will vomit now n now but no vomiting

also my vagina is much wet with creamy liquid, temperature is still high from red boundary

dont knw wts going on .... :blush::blush:


----------



## Aein

Virginiagrl6 said:


> I'm starting my first round of clomid today. Cycle days 5-9 at 50mg.

best of luck dear :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Aein

sugarpi24 said:


> My endocrinologist said clomid is okay to take.. I found out over a year ago that I have hypothyroidism...and the doctor said clomid is safe for me to take....

Galz, let me knw please how could i share my BBT chart here with all of u...i am maintaining on FertilityFriend.com


----------



## Aein

scerena said:


> There are sooo many different clomid threads- I've even made a few myself... So I thought I would try and make one for all us clomid girlies to talk on and support eachother instead of us all having to post seperate threads hoping that someone will reply :flower:
> 
> So... If we all write what dosage we are on, what cycle we are on and the results...
> 
> 1ST CLOMID CYCLE- 50MG CD2-6 (FAILED TO OVULATE)
> AWAITING NEXT CYCLE....
> 
> I thought on this thread also any questions we have for eachother or anything to do with clomid we could just find this thread and ask away :thumbup:
> Much easier than writing a whole new thread- And we can all make some new buddies :happydance:
> 
> Look forward to reading the replies :dust:

thxxx dear for starting such a nice informative thread


----------



## piya

hey is it possible that if one has ovulated on clomid in last 2 cycles, but can fail to ovulate on next cycle... my history.. i was on clomid from 3months , ovulated in last 2 cycles.. but this cycle i missed dose on day 4,5 then continued taking it for 3days.. so on cd2,3,6,7,8.. what is happening i am 7days past expected period.. and with no symptoms..


----------



## Aein

piya said:


> hey is it possible that if one has ovulated on clomid in last 2 cycles, but can fail to ovulate on next cycle... my history.. i was on clomid from 3months , ovulated in last 2 cycles.. but this cycle i missed dose on day 4,5 then continued taking it for 3days.. so on cd2,3,6,7,8.. what is happening i am 7days past expected period.. and with no symptoms..


Hie, i am not confirmed about, but i felt myself with you in same cyclet i just go through second cycle, and when i felt myself ovulated my BBT chart showed sumthing else, i also dont know should i ovulated on time or not or is this reaction of Clomid

m expecting mensis within 2 days let see, what will happens to me

Good luck to you and me also


----------



## ttcasap

Sorry I have been away for so long, but I was scheduled to HSG done Monday Aug. 6, but my mom had a major stroke and passed away the following week so no HSG until this past Friday. I got good news with a slight twist, tubes are GREAT, uterus is retroverted, DH is going for his SA this week, so I'll know what's going on more the end of next week. So far no BFP for us, but we'll see. I didn't have clomid last round or any testing Dr was trying to be considerate of my situation with Momma, but AF arrived a few days early this time around and I know I O'd thanks to the pain. No clomid this round either we'll see if things continue on a good pattern from here on out. Best of luck to everyone and Baby dust to all.


----------



## lilyV

ttcasap - omg, I'm so so terribly sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Redhead7211

TTCASP-Sorry for your loss:flower: I can't imagine what you are going through.


----------



## piya

ttcasap sorry for the loss... i wish i could give u hug....


----------



## UnKannie

ttcasap- I am so, so sorry

Can anyone tell me if o symptoms are exaggerated After a round of clomid? I' m almost finished w/ my first of 100 mg CD 2-6. I haven't had many s/e. Hot flashes and slight pinches/cramping. Will I feel swollen or have more cramping as I get closer to o? Than in advance!


----------



## piya

UnKannie said:


> ttcasap- I am so, so sorry
> 
> Can anyone tell me if o symptoms are exaggerated After a round of clomid? I' m almost finished w/ my first of 100 mg CD 2-6. I haven't had many s/e. Hot flashes and slight pinches/cramping. Will I feel swollen or have more cramping as I get closer to o? Than in advance!

yes, i as per my experience with clomid can tell- it gave me cramps too much, and also sensitive nipps around ovulation which was 1day after positive opk..


----------



## RF2012

I'm on CD22.
Clomid round 3 50mg CD 2 - 6. 
Metformin started (500 then built up to 1000mcg by CD12)
Have been using clearblue fertility Monitor and on CD15 had a peak result. On CD14, 15 and the morning of 16 i had quite intense left hand side lower abdomen/ovulatory pain. 
CD21 Progesterone test came back very low (5.6). Last month it had been 9.3. 

My question is this: 
- Could i have ovulated on Day 15/16 and that is why my progesterone was low on CD21? 
- Is it possible to NOT ovulate even though you have peak days using the clearblue fertility monitor? 
- Is there any chance i could still have conceived? 

I hate just being so unsure. I just wish i had a normal cycle. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## piya

RF2012 said:


> I'm on CD22.
> Clomid round 3 50mg CD 2 - 6.
> Metformin started (500 then built up to 1000mcg by CD12)
> Have been using clearblue fertility Monitor and on CD15 had a peak result. On CD14, 15 and the morning of 16 i had quite intense left hand side lower abdomen/ovulatory pain.
> CD21 Progesterone test came back very low (5.6). Last month it had been 9.3.
> 
> My question is this:
> - Could i have ovulated on Day 15/16 and that is why my progesterone was low on CD21?
> - Is it possible to NOT ovulate even though you have peak days using the clearblue fertility monitor?
> - Is there any chance i could still have conceived?
> 
> I hate just being so unsure. I just wish i had a normal cycle.
> 
> Thank you for your help.

hi, 
it is possible we fail to ovulate even after positive opks as it detects lh surge.. only way to be sure of ovulation is temping.. which can confirm ovulation..
and progesterone test is done on dy21, i.e. 7dpo as by then level gets raised up normally ..if u ovulated on day19-20 then they can be low on day 21 surely..
and yes may be u can concieve with low progesterone too.. i remember someone on the site that she concieved in the cycle with low progesterone on day21 as she ovulated on day 28.. then got bfp on day 40..
remember one is not out untill af shows up..
gud luck and lots of baby dust...


----------



## RF2012

Thank you. I think if I did ovulate it was probably around 15-16. We DTD on 10,12,14 and 15. The thing that has really confused me is how strong the abdominal pain was during 15-16. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ttcasap

UnKannie said:


> ttcasap- I am so, so sorry
> 
> Can anyone tell me if o symptoms are exaggerated After a round of clomid? I' m almost finished w/ my first of 100 mg CD 2-6. I haven't had many s/e. Hot flashes and slight pinches/cramping. Will I feel swollen or have more cramping as I get closer to o? Than in advance!


Yes it does happen, not to all but some of us have had similar issues. I didn't get the hot flashes but the bloating, and tender abdomen and such yes. I got worse on my first round 100mg than on my 50 mg round.


----------



## Aein

ttcasap said:


> Sorry I have been away for so long, but I was scheduled to HSG done Monday Aug. 6, but my mom had a major stroke and passed away the following week so no HSG until this past Friday. I got good news with a slight twist, tubes are GREAT, uterus is retroverted, DH is going for his SA this week, so I'll know what's going on more the end of next week. So far no BFP for us, but we'll see. I didn't have clomid last round or any testing Dr was trying to be considerate of my situation with Momma, but AF arrived a few days early this time around and I know I O'd thanks to the pain. No clomid this round either we'll see if things continue on a good pattern from here on out. Best of luck to everyone and Baby dust to all.


ohh very sad to hear abt ur mom, May Allah rest her soul with peane in Heaven

Good luck for you dear


----------



## Aein

friends..

did follic size impacts for positive pregnancy??


----------



## mamatrujillo

hi ladies. so i started clomid up again this last cycle, days 3-7. ovd cd 15, and at 14 dpo started bleeding. only lasted a day though which is wierd. i was on 100 mg. had horrible symptoms. vomiting, nauseu, migraines, sore body everywhere. my cramping was horrible and i bled kinda heavy for me in that one day. when my dr did an U/S on 10dpo she said my lining was thin. so could that explain why my af was so short? do you think its possible that the clomid is what caused the thin lining? I would be starting my next cycle today, but im hesitating. I got pg in march after 3rd consecutive clomid cycle, but it was ectopic. i am soo confused by my body right now i dont know what to think or do.


----------



## UnKannie

I have read that clomid can thin your lining, but I think that's more common when you've taken it 5 or 6 months in a row. I had a cycle like that a while ago, early in our ttc. It was really confusing b/c af was like a week late and stuck around for only that one day. That made me hold on to the hope for longer than necessary and feel ridiculous. How silly to think it'd be that easy!


----------



## mamatrujillo

UnKannie said:


> I have read that clomid can thin your lining, but I think that's more common when you've taken it 5 or 6 months in a row. I had a cycle like that a while ago, early in our ttc. It was really confusing b/c af was like a week late and stuck around for only that one day. That made me hold on to the hope for longer than necessary and feel ridiculous. How silly to think it'd be that easy!

thats exactly what im confused about! they raised my dose from 50 mg to 100, and when they did my u/s at 10dpo my uterine lining was already really thin. i didnt start af til 5 days later, which tells me my lining was too thin to implant anyway. my dr never even called me back today! so im not going to take the clomid and see what happens on its own. ive already had issues w clomid. blurry vision, migraines, nausea, ovarian cysts, thin lining and ectopic pregnancy. maybe my body is trying to tell me something? im going insane trying to figure it out


----------



## lilyV

mamatrujillo said:


> UnKannie said:
> 
> 
> I have read that clomid can thin your lining, but I think that's more common when you've taken it 5 or 6 months in a row. I had a cycle like that a while ago, early in our ttc. It was really confusing b/c af was like a week late and stuck around for only that one day. That made me hold on to the hope for longer than necessary and feel ridiculous. How silly to think it'd be that easy!
> 
> thats exactly what im confused about! they raised my dose from 50 mg to 100, and when they did my u/s at 10dpo my uterine lining was already really thin. i didnt start af til 5 days later, which tells me my lining was too thin to implant anyway. my dr never even called me back today! so im not going to take the clomid and see what happens on its own. ive already had issues w clomid. blurry vision, migraines, nausea, ovarian cysts, thin lining and ectopic pregnancy. maybe my body is trying to tell me something? im going insane trying to figure it outClick to expand...

yes, clomid can thin the uterine lining. when that happens, the egg won't stick or if it will, it won't hold and you miscarry. I'm on my first round of clomid/seraphene and I have my pelvic ultrasound to check my uterine lining tomorrow at 9 dpo.


----------



## mamatrujillo

lilyV said:


> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnKannie said:
> 
> 
> I have read that clomid can thin your lining, but I think that's more common when you've taken it 5 or 6 months in a row. I had a cycle like that a while ago, early in our ttc. It was really confusing b/c af was like a week late and stuck around for only that one day. That made me hold on to the hope for longer than necessary and feel ridiculous. How silly to think it'd be that easy!
> 
> thats exactly what im confused about! they raised my dose from 50 mg to 100, and when they did my u/s at 10dpo my uterine lining was already really thin. i didnt start af til 5 days later, which tells me my lining was too thin to implant anyway. my dr never even called me back today! so im not going to take the clomid and see what happens on its own. ive already had issues w clomid. blurry vision, migraines, nausea, ovarian cysts, thin lining and ectopic pregnancy. maybe my body is trying to tell me something? im going insane trying to figure it outClick to expand...
> 
> yes, clomid can thin the uterine lining. when that happens, the egg won't stick or if it will, it won't hold and you miscarry. I'm on my first round of clomid/seraphene and I have my pelvic ultrasound to check my uterine lining tomorrow at 9 dpo.Click to expand...

let me know how yours goes please? i still havent even heard back from my doc. im thinking i need something to counter act the thinning of my uterus if im to continue w clomid :(


----------



## lilyV

ok, no prob. totally not excited to have a man stick the wand up my hmm-hmm. Plus drinking all that water and holding it. I can't imagine how in the world you do that when you're preggo!


----------



## Aein

friends....

i just finished secobd cycle of Clomid 50mg, tdy my periods are expected

what i wanna ask tht my gynea started clomid but i havent go thru any proper checkup neither my DH

should i wait for my periods and then asked my dr for proer chkup???


----------



## piya

mamatrujillo said:


> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnKannie said:
> 
> 
> I have read that clomid can thin your lining, but I think that's more common when you've taken it 5 or 6 months in a row. I had a cycle like that a while ago, early in our ttc. It was really confusing b/c af was like a week late and stuck around for only that one day. That made me hold on to the hope for longer than necessary and feel ridiculous. How silly to think it'd be that easy!
> 
> thats exactly what im confused about! they raised my dose from 50 mg to 100, and when they did my u/s at 10dpo my uterine lining was already really thin. i didnt start af til 5 days later, which tells me my lining was too thin to implant anyway. my dr never even called me back today! so im not going to take the clomid and see what happens on its own. ive already had issues w clomid. blurry vision, migraines, nausea, ovarian cysts, thin lining and ectopic pregnancy. maybe my body is trying to tell me something? im going insane trying to figure it outClick to expand...
> 
> yes, clomid can thin the uterine lining. when that happens, the egg won't stick or if it will, it won't hold and you miscarry. I'm on my first round of clomid/seraphene and I have my pelvic ultrasound to check my uterine lining tomorrow at 9 dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> let me know how yours goes please? i still havent even heard back from my doc. im thinking i need something to counter act the thinning of my uterus if im to continue w clomid :(Click to expand...

hey.. i have been prescriped progynova with clomid from day 7-28 for thin linning issues... hope it helps..


----------



## Aein

i think my questions posted here are not visible, i even nt get any reply who satisfy me


----------



## piya

Aein said:


> friends....
> 
> i just finished secobd cycle of Clomid 50mg, tdy my periods are expected
> 
> what i wanna ask tht my gynea started clomid but i havent go thru any proper checkup neither my DH
> 
> should i wait for my periods and then asked my dr for proer chkup???

hello, firstly i would say that u can wait for ur periods.. normally clomid is given to regularise AF.. if u have regular periods then few gyne gives the clomid for strong ovulation and healthy follicles without check up.. I was checked by blood work and usg..prior to clomid .. u can go for all check ups next cycle.. good luck dear..


----------



## piya

Aein said:


> friends..
> 
> did follic size impacts for positive pregnancy??

yes the follicle size affects pregnancy chances.. a healthy follicle should be 20mm in diameter on release for proper fertilization..lots of baby dust dear..:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Aein

piya said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> friends....
> 
> i just finished secobd cycle of Clomid 50mg, tdy my periods are expected
> 
> what i wanna ask tht my gynea started clomid but i havent go thru any proper checkup neither my DH
> 
> should i wait for my periods and then asked my dr for proer chkup???
> 
> hello, firstly i would say that u can wait for ur periods.. normally clomid is given to regularise AF.. if u have regular periods then few gyne gives the clomid for strong ovulation and healthy follicles without check up.. I was checked by blood work and usg..prior to clomid .. u can go for all check ups next cycle.. good luck dear..Click to expand...

thanks much dear for ur wishes

yes i have regular cycle of 28 days but last time before starting of clomid they were late for 4 days, and was really painful for me, in that cycle i started my first doze of clomid, but in second clomid cycle they were again after 28 days, also my 5 days bleeding changwd into hardly 3 full days

today, whole day passed feelings were like periods coming but nt yet started, also feeling some burning like inside lower abdomen with little pinches...:wacko:

i also wish n pray for da best for me too


----------



## Aein

piya said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> friends..
> 
> did follic size impacts for positive pregnancy??
> 
> yes the follicle size affects pregnancy chances.. a healthy follicle should be 20mm in diameter on release for proper fertilization..lots of baby dust dear..:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

thanks much piya dear

now i am waiting for my periods, if happen so will visit my Dr and also asked her to what my follicles are about in size

i pray for healthy one :baby:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Aein :hi:
What country are you in? I think different countries seem to have different practices. I have friends overseas that have been prescribed Clomid by their general doctor without any follow-up. Here (in Australia) we go to a Fertility Specialist and they do tests beforehand & monitor your body's reaction to the drug.


----------



## mamatrujillo

piya said:


> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnKannie said:
> 
> 
> I have read that clomid can thin your lining, but I think that's more common when you've taken it 5 or 6 months in a row. I had a cycle like that a while ago, early in our ttc. It was really confusing b/c af was like a week late and stuck around for only that one day. That made me hold on to the hope for longer than necessary and feel ridiculous. How silly to think it'd be that easy!
> 
> thats exactly what im confused about! they raised my dose from 50 mg to 100, and when they did my u/s at 10dpo my uterine lining was already really thin. i didnt start af til 5 days later, which tells me my lining was too thin to implant anyway. my dr never even called me back today! so im not going to take the clomid and see what happens on its own. ive already had issues w clomid. blurry vision, migraines, nausea, ovarian cysts, thin lining and ectopic pregnancy. maybe my body is trying to tell me something? im going insane trying to figure it outClick to expand...
> 
> yes, clomid can thin the uterine lining. when that happens, the egg won't stick or if it will, it won't hold and you miscarry. I'm on my first round of clomid/seraphene and I have my pelvic ultrasound to check my uterine lining tomorrow at 9 dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> let me know how yours goes please? i still havent even heard back from my doc. im thinking i need something to counter act the thinning of my uterus if im to continue w clomid :(Click to expand...
> 
> hey.. i have been prescriped progynova with clomid from day 7-28 for thin linning issues... hope it helps..Click to expand...

thank you! i am relieved that theres options out there. this cycle my dr is putting me on progesterone cream, and estrogen to thicken the lining and to help w my hormones. ive had issues in the past w not having enough hormones to sustain pregnancy so i hope it helps. my dr is also concerned that my tube may be blocked from my ectopic. they want an us on cd 12 too. and if this cycle doesnt work i have to have a procedure done to clear out my tubes? its like 400 dollars she said. i can only use clomid one more time after this cycle so i really hope it works this time!!!


----------



## Aein

Maddy40 said:


> Hi Aein :hi:
> What country are you in? I think different countries seem to have different practices. I have friends overseas that have been prescribed Clomid by their general doctor without any follow-up. Here (in Australia) we go to a Fertility Specialist and they do tests beforehand & monitor your body's reaction to the drug.


Hi Maddy,

My DH doing job in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and here we are living, i am with him from last 7 months

and yes i also agreed with you tht different countries Doctors have different practices

i still hope for the best as cd30 going on and still no period, generaly i have after 28 day :cloud9:


----------



## piya

fingerrs crossed for u Aein.. gud luck with loads of baby dust


----------



## Aein

piya said:


> fingerrs crossed for u Aein.. gud luck with loads of baby dust

yea piya but bleeding started :winkwink:

let i observe my bleeding too after an hour its just light spotting, will wait till night too it start heavily or not:kiss:

now girls please guide what best i do , coz i wont take clomid in this cycle :nope:


----------



## lilyV

mamatrujillo said:


> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamatrujillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnKannie said:
> 
> 
> I have read that clomid can thin your lining, but I think that's more common when you've taken it 5 or 6 months in a row. I had a cycle like that a while ago, early in our ttc. It was really confusing b/c af was like a week late and stuck around for only that one day. That made me hold on to the hope for longer than necessary and feel ridiculous. How silly to think it'd be that easy!
> 
> thats exactly what im confused about! they raised my dose from 50 mg to 100, and when they did my u/s at 10dpo my uterine lining was already really thin. i didnt start af til 5 days later, which tells me my lining was too thin to implant anyway. my dr never even called me back today! so im not going to take the clomid and see what happens on its own. ive already had issues w clomid. blurry vision, migraines, nausea, ovarian cysts, thin lining and ectopic pregnancy. maybe my body is trying to tell me something? im going insane trying to figure it outClick to expand...
> 
> yes, clomid can thin the uterine lining. when that happens, the egg won't stick or if it will, it won't hold and you miscarry. I'm on my first round of clomid/seraphene and I have my pelvic ultrasound to check my uterine lining tomorrow at 9 dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> let me know how yours goes please? i still havent even heard back from my doc. im thinking i need something to counter act the thinning of my uterus if im to continue w clomid :(Click to expand...

I wrote about the ultrasound in my ttc journal. basically he asked me if I had pain, when was my last period, and I did have cramps during the test. Results will be at the dr's next wk but I don't have an appt scheduled. I need to call and make one and see what happens :-(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Has anyone ever heard of anyone getting pregnant on their 5th or 6th round of clomid? I'm starting to get discouraged here. 

Hope everyone is well :dust:


----------



## sugarpi24

Ill be starting my 4th round here soon...but I set up for a specialist for November 13th...Im not ovulating at all...so this sucks!


----------



## Aein

Tallmom2b said:


> Has anyone ever heard of anyone getting pregnant on their 5th or 6th round of clomid? I'm starting to get discouraged here.
> 
> Hope everyone is well :dust:

Hi Tallmom,

well i was on clomid 50mg but i used it for two cycles no positive result, now visit Dr in coupke of days let see what she recommends, for going thru clomid with nxt cycle or end up:cry:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sugarpi- I'm sorry clomid isn't working for you :hugs: 
Ive heard that ladies who don't have luck with clomid have had luck with femara.
Maybe that might be something to look into?

Aein- where you Oing on 50mg? My first cycle was 50mg and it shortened my cycle but I didn't O. 100mg I have Od but no :bfp: yet. And this is the worst AF I've had in my life as far as cramps go. :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## Aein

Tallmom2b said:


> Sugarpi- I'm sorry clomid isn't working for you :hugs:
> Ive heard that ladies who don't have luck with clomid have had luck with femara.
> Maybe that might be something to look into?
> 
> Aein- where you Oing on 50mg? My first cycle was 50mg and it shortened my cycle but I didn't O. 100mg I have Od but no :bfp: yet. And this is the worst AF I've had in my life as far as cramps go. :shrug:
> 
> :dust:

i really dont know tht i am O or not :wacko: as i am nt going thru any observation by my Dr
but my fertility chart via BBT showing that i am Ovulating , you can see my charts below

about Femara... let see on my nxt trip to Dr what she suggest coz we are also going for tests of DH:kiss:


----------



## sugarpi24

my doctor with me taking clomid has been doing ultrasounds and progesterone blood tests to see if i ovulated or not...and so far even on 150 mg i havent...but my doctor only does 5 rounds and then if it doesnt work then i go to a specialist...so there ill see what they decide on what to do next. 

i feel like AF is on its way...but so far nothing...might have to take provera again this month to start :(


----------



## Aein

sugarpi24 said:


> my doctor with me taking clomid has been doing ultrasounds and progesterone blood tests to see if i ovulated or not...and so far even on 150 mg i havent...but my doctor only does 5 rounds and then if it doesnt work then i go to a specialist...so there ill see what they decide on what to do next.
> 
> i feel like AF is on its way...but so far nothing...might have to take provera again this month to start :(

ohh dear my all prays n best wishes with you :kiss:

yes i heard n read if clomid nt works in six cycle, change it as Drs nt recommend it more then

let see i also visit Dr tomorrow ISA, pray for me too


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck!!! :)


----------



## sugarpi24

No more clomid for me...my doctor seems to think clomid is a lost cause for me :( same with trying metaformin... :( grr! Changed my doctors appt for a specialist for October 1st...hope I get some help :(


----------



## Aein

sugarpi24 said:


> No more clomid for me...my doctor seems to think clomid is a lost cause for me :( same with trying metaformin... :( grr! Changed my doctors appt for a specialist for October 1st...hope I get some help :(

God bless you dear with bunch of cute kids :flower:


----------



## Maddy40

sugarpi24 said:


> No more clomid for me...my doctor seems to think clomid is a lost cause for me :( same with trying metaformin... :( grr! Changed my doctors appt for a specialist for October 1st...hope I get some help :(

Oh Sugarpi :hugs: Hope that appointment offers you a few more options that you are comfortable with. :thumbup:


----------



## ttcasap

I go Friday for my Dr appointment to see what our next step is my hag was fine dh SA results we'll find out Friday so keeping fingers x they can give us some answers. So frustrating seeing everyone around me pregnant and 1/2 of them unplanned and people complaining about it. So just want to say shut up and realize what a blessing you have in there.


----------



## piya

hi all.. i am here to announce that clomid has helped me in third round finally... thank u all dear friends.. babydust to all


----------



## Aein

piya said:


> hi all.. i am here to announce that clomid has helped me in third round finally... thank u all dear friends.. babydust to all

woow congrats dear with you baby always be happy n healthy :flower:

i wish n pray me n others ttc for first time should get this good news in coming days :cloud9:


----------



## Aein

ttcasap said:


> I go Friday for my Dr appointment to see what our next step is my hag was fine dh SA results we'll find out Friday so keeping fingers x they can give us some answers. So frustrating seeing everyone around me pregnant and 1/2 of them unplanned and people complaining about it. So just want to say shut up and realize what a blessing you have in there.

yup inshahAllah soon u will give us happy news too like piya :flower::flower:


----------



## Aein

dont knw why but yesterday n today i felt my vagina too much sticky wet with backache
tdy my lower abdomen feeling hot bunches frm inside, m worried wts all dis going on


----------



## piya

Aein said:


> dont knw why but yesterday n today i felt my vagina too much sticky wet with backache
> tdy my lower abdomen feeling hot bunches frm inside, m worried wts all dis going on

hey, thats what i felt, when i got bfp..:thumbup: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Aein

piya said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> dont knw why but yesterday n today i felt my vagina too much sticky wet with backache
> tdy my lower abdomen feeling hot bunches frm inside, m worried wts all dis going on
> 
> hey, thats what i felt, when i got bfp..:thumbup: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

but piya my periods just end 2 days before, how come i be got BFP... i dont think so :cry:


----------



## mamatrujillo

started af on sept 2nd :( did another cycle of clomid 100 mg, and this time dr started me on estrace from cd 9 til i get my lh surge. im currently cd 11. hope to ov between the 14th and 19th of this month. if it doesnt stick this cycle, my hubby and i are taking a break for a while. luckily, after my last biopsy of my cervical cells, the cancer cells are gone! so that gives me much more time. the last procedure to freeze and remove the cells worked which takes a lot of stress off of me now!


----------



## Aein

mamatrujillo said:


> started af on sept 2nd :( did another cycle of clomid 100 mg, and this time dr started me on estrace from cd 9 til i get my lh surge. im currently cd 11. hope to ov between the 14th and 19th of this month. if it doesnt stick this cycle, my hubby and i are taking a break for a while. luckily, after my last biopsy of my cervical cells, the cancer cells are gone! so that gives me much more time. the last procedure to freeze and remove the cells worked which takes a lot of stress off of me now!

awww i hope n pray you get positive result in dis cycle :flower:


----------



## tiatammy

Wanted to join, just got my first script for clomid this morning, as of now I am on cd2 and need to start taking the clomid on cd5-9, I an excited, but yet scared of the side effects that some women have had. I have been trying to concieve now for 17 months, do hope this does it. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## jennifer1986

Hello Ladies, 
First let me introuce my self my name is Jennfier and I am 26 years old. I have been married for 4 years and have a 7 year old daughter from a previous relationship 5 years ago i was diagnoised with PCOS in the past 5 Years I have had maybe 5 periods. Now I am trying to get pregnant for the past 2 years with no luck. I have no health insurance to continue to see a doctor so i am going to start provera and clomid. any advise as to how i should take it.


----------



## BooLuv1

Helloo finally i found youuu! ive been going crazy trying to find someone to help me. let me tell you my story... i have pcos dc gave me provera to get my AF and i got it on aug 14, he gave me clomid 50mg day 5-9 itook it aug18-22. on aug 30 i got a sharp ain that lasted for less than a min on my left pelvic side and then on sep 1st i was cramping all day like AF cramps n it would go to the left then to the right side but it was also concentrated in the middle. next day it was gone and i didnt feel anything else until sep 3 that i notice my nipples were sore and on either sep 4 or the 5th i started to have ligh cramp here and there they be in one side n then it would go to the other side my boob got bigger nipples are still sore i had white creamy discharge . and on monday i had cramp in my left side and then yesterday(when my AF supposed to come) it was on my right side put in the middle of the night in move more to the middle rght n it felt like poking. today i woke up i dnt have any cramps but nipples are still sore n boobs are still big and they bother a lil in the side and top. idk if all of that is clomid s/e or what what you guys think? i got 2 test today but i dnt want to test im scare to i dnt want to get a BFN :(


----------



## piya

BooLuv1 said:


> Helloo finally i found youuu! ive been going crazy trying to find someone to help me. let me tell you my story... i have pcos dc gave me provera to get my AF and i got it on aug 14, he gave me clomid 50mg day 5-9 itook it aug18-22. on aug 30 i got a sharp ain that lasted for less than a min on my left pelvic side and then on sep 1st i was cramping all day like AF cramps n it would go to the left then to the right side but it was also concentrated in the middle. next day it was gone and i didnt feel anything else until sep 3 that i notice my nipples were sore and on either sep 4 or the 5th i started to have ligh cramp here and there they be in one side n then it would go to the other side my boob got bigger nipples are still sore i had white creamy discharge . and on monday i had cramp in my left side and then yesterday(when my AF supposed to come) it was on my right side put in the middle of the night in move more to the middle rght n it felt like poking. today i woke up i dnt have any cramps but nipples are still sore n boobs are still big and they bother a lil in the side and top. idk if all of that is clomid s/e or what what you guys think? i got 2 test today but i dnt want to test im scare to i dnt want to get a BFN :(

hi, yes clomid make us superovulate, giving new symptom in first cycle of taking it.. and there are 30% chances of bfp in first cycle, if u know ur LP through temps, i think u ovulated on 30th aug.. if ur af is delayed as per LP then i m sure u will get ur bfp on testing.. lots of baby dust..:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Aein

tiatammy said:


> Wanted to join, just got my first script for clomid this morning, as of now I am on cd2 and need to start taking the clomid on cd5-9, I an excited, but yet scared of the side effects that some women have had. I have been trying to concieve now for 17 months, do hope this does it. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS

welcome tiata...

wish u best of luck, dont think much abt side effects or result, just be hopeful

Good luck with shower of dozen babies..... hugs too


----------



## Aein

jennifer1986 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> First let me introuce my self my name is Jennfier and I am 26 years old. I have been married for 4 years and have a 7 year old daughter from a previous relationship 5 years ago i was diagnoised with PCOS in the past 5 Years I have had maybe 5 periods. Now I am trying to get pregnant for the past 2 years with no luck. I have no health insurance to continue to see a doctor so i am going to start provera and clomid. any advise as to how i should take it.

hi jennifer,

what i think widout Dr advice its risk to start medication withouteven knowing abt current healt situation, so better u dun takr dis risk

best of luck dear :hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

Aein said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to join, just got my first script for clomid this morning, as of now I am on cd2 and need to start taking the clomid on cd5-9, I an excited, but yet scared of the side effects that some women have had. I have been trying to concieve now for 17 months, do hope this does it. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS
> 
> welcome tiata...
> 
> wish u best of luck, dont think much abt side effects or result, just be hopeful
> 
> Good luck with shower of dozen babies..... hugs tooClick to expand...

Thanks for the luck, I hope not a dozen lol HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## mamatrujillo

jennifer1986 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> First let me introuce my self my name is Jennfier and I am 26 years old. I have been married for 4 years and have a 7 year old daughter from a previous relationship 5 years ago i was diagnoised with PCOS in the past 5 Years I have had maybe 5 periods. Now I am trying to get pregnant for the past 2 years with no luck. I have no health insurance to continue to see a doctor so i am going to start provera and clomid. any advise as to how i should take it.

Hi Jennifer. My name is also Jennifer. what cd are you now? depending on what your mg is of the provera, normally I had to take it for 5 days, and it could take up to 2 weeks for my cycle to start. usually it was less than 7 though. once you have any bleeding, start counting cycle days. start the clomid cd 3-7. start testing for opk on cd 10. i use the walmart answer ones. i test after 4pm every night until it starts getting darker. then i switch to in the morning and the evening. buy some preseed lubricant if possible. clomid dries up your cervical mucus and makes it hostile for sperm to survive. have sex every other day at least from the day of your first pos opk. i usually keep testing w the opk until the line gets lighter, that way i have a better idea of when my surge ended and when to start my two week wait. good luck hun!!!


----------



## BooLuv1

piya said:


> BooLuv1 said:
> 
> 
> Helloo finally i found youuu! ive been going crazy trying to find someone to help me. let me tell you my story... i have pcos dc gave me provera to get my AF and i got it on aug 14, he gave me clomid 50mg day 5-9 itook it aug18-22. on aug 30 i got a sharp ain that lasted for less than a min on my left pelvic side and then on sep 1st i was cramping all day like AF cramps n it would go to the left then to the right side but it was also concentrated in the middle. next day it was gone and i didnt feel anything else until sep 3 that i notice my nipples were sore and on either sep 4 or the 5th i started to have ligh cramp here and there they be in one side n then it would go to the other side my boob got bigger nipples are still sore i had white creamy discharge . and on monday i had cramp in my left side and then yesterday(when my AF supposed to come) it was on my right side put in the middle of the night in move more to the middle rght n it felt like poking. today i woke up i dnt have any cramps but nipples are still sore n boobs are still big and they bother a lil in the side and top. idk if all of that is clomid s/e or what what you guys think? i got 2 test today but i dnt want to test im scare to i dnt want to get a BFN :(
> 
> hi, yes clomid make us superovulate, giving new symptom in first cycle of taking it.. and there are 30% chances of bfp in first cycle, if u know ur LP through temps, i think u ovulated on 30th aug.. if ur af is delayed as per LP then i m sure u will get ur bfp on testing.. lots of baby dust..:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

i tested yesterday and it was a BFN. then i started searchin aroun and on a website a ob/gyn said that on clomid u should test days after u ovulate so i tested a few days b4. maybe thats why i got a neg? idk bc i still have sore nipples now they starting to itch. howlong does the symptoms of the pill last if your not preg? and do you still have symptoms like this if you didnt ovulate?


----------



## Aein

so tdy i visit my Dr, given Semen test for hubby
& i will go through ultrasound of follicular test on CD11.....

ehhh God bless us with your mercy, Aamib


----------



## Maddy40

Aein said:


> so tdy i visit my Dr, given Semen test for hubby
> & i will go through ultrasound of follicular test on CD11.....
> 
> ehhh God bless us with your mercy, Aamib

Yay Aein, are you excited?


----------



## Aein

Maddy40 said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> so tdy i visit my Dr, given Semen test for hubby
> & i will go through ultrasound of follicular test on CD11.....
> 
> ehhh God bless us with your mercy, Aamib
> 
> Yay Aein, are you excited?Click to expand...

yes i am excited dear Maddy, you know what

its one and half year we are married, but after our marriage, my husband came KSA for work, after 10 months of my marriage i came here, and now its 8 month start we are trying to concieve, even take clomid for 2 months... now the test, their result, where should we stand... all questions are coming in my mind

i just pray from Allah and wish all things will be in our favor, soon i will be a mother too


----------



## Aein

please let me know who had follicular study ultrasound
can we go for it anytime or with fasting, any criteria.... and what result should be taken as best for concieving


----------



## piya

BooLuv1 said:


> piya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BooLuv1 said:
> 
> 
> Helloo finally i found youuu! ive been going crazy trying to find someone to help me. let me tell you my story... i have pcos dc gave me provera to get my AF and i got it on aug 14, he gave me clomid 50mg day 5-9 itook it aug18-22. on aug 30 i got a sharp ain that lasted for less than a min on my left pelvic side and then on sep 1st i was cramping all day like AF cramps n it would go to the left then to the right side but it was also concentrated in the middle. next day it was gone and i didnt feel anything else until sep 3 that i notice my nipples were sore and on either sep 4 or the 5th i started to have ligh cramp here and there they be in one side n then it would go to the other side my boob got bigger nipples are still sore i had white creamy discharge . and on monday i had cramp in my left side and then yesterday(when my AF supposed to come) it was on my right side put in the middle of the night in move more to the middle rght n it felt like poking. today i woke up i dnt have any cramps but nipples are still sore n boobs are still big and they bother a lil in the side and top. idk if all of that is clomid s/e or what what you guys think? i got 2 test today but i dnt want to test im scare to i dnt want to get a BFN :(
> 
> hi, yes clomid make us superovulate, giving new symptom in first cycle of taking it.. and there are 30% chances of bfp in first cycle, if u know ur LP through temps, i think u ovulated on 30th aug.. if ur af is delayed as per LP then i m sure u will get ur bfp on testing.. lots of baby dust..:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> i tested yesterday and it was a BFN. then i started searchin aroun and on a website a ob/gyn said that on clomid u should test days after u ovulate so i tested a few days b4. maybe thats why i got a neg? idk bc i still have sore nipples now they starting to itch. howlong does the symptoms of the pill last if your not preg? and do you still have symptoms like this if you didnt ovulate?Click to expand...

:hugs: i think u tested early.. i got symptoms of ovulation 3days prior for 2days.. and in cycle i got bfp.. i had no ovulation symptom..:shrug: these symptoms were too much when i took it in first cycle .. THEN they lasted for 15days and ended with AF:nope:


----------



## Aein

i m excited, tomorrow is da day for our tests.... i wish everything will be fine for us


----------



## Aein

ehhh i got my nose like flu but no flu, what i found is bleeding... blood clots from nose not much but its much for me... is dis any sitpde effect


----------



## MaybeBaby2012

Hi everyone, really after some advice if the folowwing has happened to any one else...i will try keep it brief lol....

i am now on my 6th cycle of clomid im on day 37 and still no period, my average cycle length while been on clomid has been 32 days. i have taken 2 tests and both negative? .... i have been having cramping and back ache on and off for the last 2/3 weeks but no period has arrived. Im really confused as to whats happening, i hae had a lot of symptoms to or at least what i thought could finally be my month and then to be knocked down by the neg tests but still left in limbo with no period??

I had thrush about a wk an da half ago. i have also had a lot of whiteish/creamish discharge?And some more stretchy CM whilst having thrush and after. Dizzyness spells a few weeks ago headaches, feeling very tired at the minute to. Really dont know whats happening??

Has this happened to any one before? Could i maybe stilll be pregnant but its just not yet showing up on the tests? Has any one who has fallen pregnant had to go through a lot of neg tests to then get a positive eventually?

Lots of baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## Aein

MaybeBaby2012 said:


> Hi everyone, really after some advice if the folowwing has happened to any one else...i will try keep it brief lol....
> 
> i am now on my 6th cycle of clomid im on day 37 and still no period, my average cycle length while been on clomid has been 32 days. i have taken 2 tests and both negative? .... i have been having cramping and back ache on and off for the last 2/3 weeks but no period has arrived. Im really confused as to whats happening, i hae had a lot of symptoms to or at least what i thought could finally be my month and then to be knocked down by the neg tests but still left in limbo with no period??
> 
> I had thrush about a wk an da half ago. i have also had a lot of whiteish/creamish discharge?And some more stretchy CM whilst having thrush and after. Dizzyness spells a few weeks ago headaches, feeling very tired at the minute to. Really dont know whats happening??
> 
> Has this happened to any one before? Could i maybe stilll be pregnant but its just not yet showing up on the tests? Has any one who has fallen pregnant had to go through a lot of neg tests to then get a positive eventually?
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all xxxx

ys dear when i was with my first cycle of Clomid, i got my mensis late for 1 wk... and i found many symtoms , were hopeful with negative tests too, but finally mensis came...

but i think you should be positive and wait for few more days if no periods then vusit ur Dr and do blood test

best of luck dear :flower:


----------



## MaybeBaby2012

Its so hard to stay positive isnt it Aein :( I wouldn't be as baffled if it was my first round on clomid, but the fact that on all the other 5 rounds my period would have been here by now it just makes it all a little more confusing!!... i guess been an impatient person doesnt help lol! Luckily i have the day off Friday which is the only day i can get to the docs, i guess f the dreaded AF hasnt arrived by then i can try make an appointment with the doc for a blood test.

Thank you and lots of baby dust to you xx


----------



## Aein

yes its too hard dear, m also much confused dis time, after some hours my first follicular US and also my DH semen test too...

i can understand as m also trying to concieve from last 8 months

i will pray tht our God shower us with this blessing of sweet kids Aamin


----------



## piya

MaybeBaby2012 said:


> Hi everyone, really after some advice if the folowwing has happened to any one else...i will try keep it brief lol....
> 
> i am now on my 6th cycle of clomid im on day 37 and still no period, my average cycle length while been on clomid has been 32 days. i have taken 2 tests and both negative? .... i have been having cramping and back ache on and off for the last 2/3 weeks but no period has arrived. Im really confused as to whats happening, i hae had a lot of symptoms to or at least what i thought could finally be my month and then to be knocked down by the neg tests but still left in limbo with no period??
> 
> I had thrush about a wk an da half ago. i have also had a lot of whiteish/creamish discharge?And some more stretchy CM whilst having thrush and after. Dizzyness spells a few weeks ago headaches, feeling very tired at the minute to. Really dont know whats happening??
> 
> Has this happened to any one before? Could i maybe stilll be pregnant but its just not yet showing up on the tests? Has any one who has fallen pregnant had to go through a lot of neg tests to then get a positive eventually?
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all xxxx

u r facing my problem, but in my case i tested on day 43.. then got bfp.. plz i have intuition u r pregnant.. get blood test or sonography.. few woman take time in showing up hcg..


----------



## MaybeBaby2012

Hi Piya! Congrats to you!!...was you using clomid also? Did you take tests before the one on day 43 that showed negative? I'm praying I am, I actually secretly felt pregnant believed I was but no I feel very doubtful after the tests. x


----------



## MaybeBaby2012

Did you also experience any cramping?..sorry for all the questions its driving me mad!


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies I started my first round of clomid yeaterday at 100mg, how did you all get through, I got a horrible headache yesterday, and just felt horrible, today I just took my 2nd dose so we will see what todat brings, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## Aein

so Friends i got my follicular study US today, result is as

RVF normal
Endometrial Thickness.... 7.6mm
ovaries normal with multiple follicles on right size, largest one 7.3 x 7.2 mm
Left side largest one, 9.7 x 8.5 mm

ehhh this is all here in my hand, will visit my Dr on weekend .... what you all suggest me after reading this, plz do share


----------



## sugarpi24

i know normally i guess they want the follicles to be over 10 even 15 with the clomid...is what i was told. my follicles never got real big...so i havent ovulated and my progesterone levels were always low...so on to the specialist for me. :( 

Aein you still might have a chance of ovulating with the 9.7 and 8.5 ones! good luck!


----------



## BooLuv1

piya said:


> BooLuv1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BooLuv1 said:
> 
> 
> Helloo finally i found youuu! ive been going crazy trying to find someone to help me. let me tell you my story... i have pcos dc gave me provera to get my AF and i got it on aug 14, he gave me clomid 50mg day 5-9 itook it aug18-22. on aug 30 i got a sharp ain that lasted for less than a min on my left pelvic side and then on sep 1st i was cramping all day like AF cramps n it would go to the left then to the right side but it was also concentrated in the middle. next day it was gone and i didnt feel anything else until sep 3 that i notice my nipples were sore and on either sep 4 or the 5th i started to have ligh cramp here and there they be in one side n then it would go to the other side my boob got bigger nipples are still sore i had white creamy discharge . and on monday i had cramp in my left side and then yesterday(when my AF supposed to come) it was on my right side put in the middle of the night in move more to the middle rght n it felt like poking. today i woke up i dnt have any cramps but nipples are still sore n boobs are still big and they bother a lil in the side and top. idk if all of that is clomid s/e or what what you guys think? i got 2 test today but i dnt want to test im scare to i dnt want to get a BFN :(
> 
> hi, yes clomid make us superovulate, giving new symptom in first cycle of taking it.. and there are 30% chances of bfp in first cycle, if u know ur LP through temps, i think u ovulated on 30th aug.. if ur af is delayed as per LP then i m sure u will get ur bfp on testing.. lots of baby dust..:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> i tested yesterday and it was a BFN. then i started searchin aroun and on a website a ob/gyn said that on clomid u should test days after u ovulate so i tested a few days b4. maybe thats why i got a neg? idk bc i still have sore nipples now they starting to itch. howlong does the symptoms of the pill last if your not preg? and do you still have symptoms like this if you didnt ovulate?Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: i think u tested early.. i got symptoms of ovulation 3days prior for 2days.. and in cycle i got bfp.. i had no ovulation symptom..:shrug: these symptoms were too much when i took it in first cycle .. THEN they lasted for 15days and ended with AF:nope:Click to expand...

on friday i started to feel like my AF was coming (heavy feeling in my pelvic area cramps) so i thought i was out this month but i waited all day and yesterday but it never came no spotting NOTHING. and my nipples r still sore n boobs r hurtinga lil too.... what do you think? whats your opinion


----------



## piya

u know i resisted testing and waited with these symptoms (exactly) for 15 days,i got them from 23rd aug, then tested.. i think this is ur bfp month.. plz consult doc.. gud luck dear.. fingers crossed.. one thing i googled out was that if u get af symptoms more then 15 days and still bfn, then may be u have cyst in ovaries or its ectopic pregnancy.. plz consult doc as soon as possible.. i wish its intrauterine pregnanacy just taking time to build up hcg..


----------



## piya

MaybeBaby2012 said:


> Hi Piya! Congrats to you!!...was you using clomid also? Did you take tests before the one on day 43 that showed negative? I'm praying I am, I actually secretly felt pregnant believed I was but no I feel very doubtful after the tests. x

no i didnt tested before 43rd day and was also on clomid 3rd round, i tested as my af symptoms/cramps were too annoying and really horrible cramps esp on right side:dohh:.. i thought even after bfp its ectopic and by sonography only i got relaxation..


----------



## piya

Aein said:


> so Friends i got my follicular study US today, result is as
> 
> RVF normal
> Endometrial Thickness.... 7.6mm
> ovaries normal with multiple follicles on right size, largest one 7.3 x 7.2 mm
> Left side largest one, 9.7 x 8.5 mm
> 
> ehhh this is all here in my hand, will visit my Dr on weekend .... what you all suggest me after reading this, plz do share

hi, what was the cycle day when this scan was taken, follicle develop around 2mm every day, and thickness around 1mm daily.. by day 14-15, if its around 20mm both follicle and thickness around 9-12mm then report is best.. good luck dear..


----------



## Aein

piya said:


> Aein said:
> 
> 
> so Friends i got my follicular study US today, result is as
> 
> RVF normal
> Endometrial Thickness.... 7.6mm
> ovaries normal with multiple follicles on right size, largest one 7.3 x 7.2 mm
> Left side largest one, 9.7 x 8.5 mm
> 
> ehhh this is all here in my hand, will visit my Dr on weekend .... what you all suggest me after reading this, plz do share
> 
> hi, what was the cycle day when this scan was taken, follicle develop around 2mm every day, and thickness around 1mm daily.. by day 14-15, if its around 20mm both follicle and thickness around 9-12mm then report is best.. good luck dear..Click to expand...


thanks piya dear, i just got relax with your thus comment, its taken on CD11

but my US Dr said all ok just follicle size small, so m little disturbed till my visit to Dr on coming thursday :coffee:


----------



## Aein

sugarpi24 said:


> i know normally i guess they want the follicles to be over 10 even 15 with the clomid...is what i was told. my follicles never got real big...so i havent ovulated and my progesterone levels were always low...so on to the specialist for me. :(
> 
> Aein you still might have a chance of ovulating with the 9.7 and 8.5 ones! good luck!

thanks dear sugarpi

i hope so n positive after reading your and piya comment,
else i was just reading stuff on google and weaping all night...

now waiting for thursday to visit my Dr and also for my DH test too... ehh two times he visit hosp but in tension he didnt get succeess tht semen comes out :dohh:


----------



## Aein

tiatammy said:


> hello ladies I started my first round of clomid yeaterday at 100mg, how did you all get through, I got a horrible headache yesterday, and just felt horrible, today I just took my 2nd dose so we will see what todat brings, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS

best of luck tiatamommy, with 2 rounds of clomid i also got headache, blur vision and some rough feeling you know like swingy mode... so dont worry n stressfull, be happy dear :thumbup:


----------



## piya

Aein said:


> piya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aein said:
> 
> 
> so Friends i got my follicular study US today, result is as
> 
> RVF normal
> Endometrial Thickness.... 7.6mm
> ovaries normal with multiple follicles on right size, largest one 7.3 x 7.2 mm
> Left side largest one, 9.7 x 8.5 mm
> 
> ehhh this is all here in my hand, will visit my Dr on weekend .... what you all suggest me after reading this, plz do share
> 
> hi, what was the cycle day when this scan was taken, follicle develop around 2mm every day, and thickness around 1mm daily.. by day 14-15, if its around 20mm both follicle and thickness around 9-12mm then report is best.. good luck dear..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks piya dear, i just got relax with your thus comment, its taken on CD11
> 
> but my US Dr said all ok just follicle size small, so m little disturbed till my visit to Dr on coming thursday :coffee:Click to expand...

remember one point, the size and number of follicle depends on the days the clomid was taken.. if u want large mature follicle take clomid from cd5-9..in next cycle.


----------



## Aein

yes piya dear, point noted

i will discuss with Dr on my visit..... let see what she suggests, will share here


----------



## MaybeBaby2012

Day 38 3rd test done and still negative :( ....what's going on with my body!!! safe to say i'm feeling very low ladies! Guess its the docs for me on Friday to see what's happening! X


----------



## Aein

MaybeBaby2012 said:


> Day 38 3rd test done and still negative :( ....what's going on with my body!!! safe to say i'm feeling very low ladies! Guess its the docs for me on Friday to see what's happening! X

be hopeful dear, everything will be fine ... i pray your test go on positive side


----------



## ttcasap

My doc recommended me taking them at night so I'd sleep thru the side effects. It helped, the first round I took them in the am and swore I was pg the whole time, nausea, headache atired all that and then took drs advise and took round 2 at night no side effects except being tired and O pains


----------



## ttcasap

Dh has a low count only 8 million pml and slightly abnormal motility not all of them swim straight and some don't swim at all just wriggle. So it seems it's a combo his sperm and my eggs aren't meeting because he doesn't have enough and I don't O enough. We'll see if his count improves after his busy season, or if we do IUI.


----------



## Aein

ttcasap said:


> Dh has a low count only 8 million pml and slightly abnormal motility not all of them swim straight and some don't swim at all just wriggle. So it seems it's a combo his sperm and my eggs aren't meeting because he doesn't have enough and I don't O enough. We'll see if his count improves after his busy season, or if we do IUI.

this is normal peatice and yes your DH count will also increase by some medicatiibs and try to look for some dietry which increases it, like flaxseeds n dates, i hope n pray your all treatment goes in positive way :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Hello,

Just marking my place here. It was decided yesterday that since I didn't ovulate this cycle (thanks to PCOS), that I will be prescribed clomid next cycle. I've picked up a wee bit of info about it over the years but I'm googling like a mad person and writing down questions to ask before I go for "the clomid chat" as they called it, on Sunday.

So far my questions are about things like will taking it affect our place on the NHS waiting list for IVF, how many cycles will I get, what monitoring will I have, and questions about the supplements and prescription drugs I take at the moment. 

I'm a bit nervous about the side effects, especially the mood swings. I've told my DH but I don't think he realises exactly how bad it can be. He'll soon learn lol!


----------



## BooLuv1

has anyone had a 2 day period on this pill??? my AF started on monday n it stop on tuesday night and today nothing at all. help anyone?


----------



## MaybeBaby2012

BooLuv1 said:


> has anyone had a 2 day period on this pill??? my AF started on monday n it stop on tuesday night and today nothing at all. help anyone?

Hey!.. Clomid has shortened my cycles. Last month which was cycle 5 my period lasted just one day!


----------



## Aein

MaybeBaby2012 said:


> BooLuv1 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone had a 2 day period on this pill??? my AF started on monday n it stop on tuesday night and today nothing at all. help anyone?
> 
> Hey!.. Clomid has shortened my cycles. Last month which was cycle 5 my period lasted just one day!Click to expand...

yes dears, my cycle also shorten from 5 days to 2 and half day


----------



## Aein

ickle pand said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just marking my place here. It was decided yesterday that since I didn't ovulate this cycle (thanks to PCOS), that I will be prescribed clomid next cycle. I've picked up a wee bit of info about it over the years but I'm googling like a mad person and writing down questions to ask before I go for "the clomid chat" as they called it, on Sunday.
> 
> So far my questions are about things like will taking it affect our place on the NHS waiting list for IVF, how many cycles will I get, what monitoring will I have, and questions about the supplements and prescription drugs I take at the moment.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous about the side effects, especially the mood swings. I've told my DH but I don't think he realises exactly how bad it can be. He'll soon learn lol!

welcome on board dear

well while i used clomid and read threads n experiences here, i must say side effects n tratment depend on persons own body nature

my suggestion just be calm positive n do as your Dr says..

best of luck:baby::flower:


----------



## BooLuv1

Aein said:


> MaybeBaby2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BooLuv1 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone had a 2 day period on this pill??? my AF started on monday n it stop on tuesday night and today nothing at all. help anyone?
> 
> Hey!.. Clomid has shortened my cycles. Last month which was cycle 5 my period lasted just one day!Click to expand...
> 
> yes dears, my cycle also shorten from 5 days to 2 and half dayClick to expand...

thnks girls i was just wondering bc i found it weird. i told my dr and he said since thisperiod was diff to test b4 taking clomind just incase is bc im pregnant or not....should i test or no? all the preg symptoms that i was having went away when AF came so now i dnt feel anything beside the weird AF


----------



## Aein

so today i again went through follicular study ultrasound on CD15 

m little tensed after result n talk with Dr, everything is same as on CD11 even no change in follicle size too
and Dr said dere may be polycystic ovarian disease :(

so now i wait for my next periods and go for some hormones test on CD2 

Gals, any advice whag should i do??


----------



## Maddy40

Aein you can read a lot here on PCOS, lots of people have it. Will your doctor do a laparoscopy to check?


----------



## ickle pand

You don't need surgery to check for PCOS, and cysts will be visible on a scan. There's no real surgical treatment apart from ovarian drilling but that's usually a last resort if medications don't work.


----------



## Aein

Maddy40 said:


> Aein you can read a lot here on PCOS, lots of people have it. Will your doctor do a laparoscopy to check?

Naddy, she not said yet what to do first she wants sone hormones test lije, LSH, FH, TCH, Prolectin in my next cycle day 2, after the report let see what result comes out

i hope it will never go for leproscopy side :cry:


----------



## Aein

ickle pand said:


> You don't need surgery to check for PCOS, and cysts will be visible on a scan. There's no real surgical treatment apart from ovarian drilling but that's usually a last resort if medications don't work.

this is what i am also praying for tht from medications it covers up , m really tensed much now, as have to wait for my periods till nxt month start :blush:


----------



## ickle pand

There's lots they can do to help you if you do have PCOS - metformin is a common medication, clomid for ovulation or injectibles like Femara if that doesn't work. I'd think IVF would be the next step here but every country seem to have their own protocols.


----------



## Aein

ickle pand said:


> There's lots they can do to help you if you do have PCOS - metformin is a common medication, clomid for ovulation or injectibles like Femara if that doesn't work. I'd think IVF would be the next step here but every country seem to have their own protocols.

yes i agree with you, currently m in Arab country but my Dr is from India, i also had a talk with my cousin Dr in america, and felt quite relax too.... i m hopeful if PCOS identified, so it willbe coverup with medications like you described

i am also starting excercise frm tdy, and will try to loose my weight too


----------



## TeriMcG

Hi everyone, been ttc for 3 years and 9 months, couple of questions for experienced ladies

Just started clomid this month days 2-6. On CD 22 now and still not ovulated. I had lap end of July and they one tube blocked which was unblocked and fluid on other tube which was drained then they pescribed me clomid after this (waste of 3 and half years).

My AF and ovulation was all over the place anyway, Dr said I had pco but not pcos, sometime I did ovulate as late as CD 25 days normally but I always ovulated, think I only missed 2 months in the time ttc.

Is it possible that clomid wont work or would stop ovulation when i normally ovulated?
Has anyone else experience ovulation as late as this.

Thanks


----------



## sugarpi24

Clomid didn't work for me I have polycystic ovaries and normally ppl with pcos clomid wont work...so I'm going to a specialist here soon to see what my next step is to help...sometimes it may take an increase in clomid to get you to ovulate. :) good luck :)


----------



## ickle pand

I'm sorry but that's wrong. I know of lots of people who have PCOS and clomid has worked fine for them. It can just take time to get the dosage right. The point of clomid is to get you to ovulate so you at least have a chance of getting pregnant, there's no guarantee than sperm will meet egg etc.


----------



## Aein

yea Amanda agree with you, my Dr cousin also define me tht what are the reasons, after my hormones test, what result can cone and wt Dr will do, she also said in PCOS may be excess of male hormones which cause changes in body and dont allow egg to fertile or ovulate n so in result little cysts start built....

so if hormones are disbalance first medication start to cover it, and so on start clomid afterward...

now m just waiting for time to go for tests...


----------



## Aein

by the way any good tip on dietry to control weight... wt u gals opinion on Redpasberry tea leaf?


----------



## TeriMcG

Thanks. I always ovulated on my own it jus varied in days n tubes were blocked. Have read it can increase your normal days neway so hopefully will gey a peak in nxt few days. Might jus go dr & get blood tested neway.


----------



## ttcasap

Has anyone who was on Clomid and there stopped for 2 natural cycles each one getting shorter? Cycles on Clomid were 32 days these were 30 and 28 respectively. I'm not totally sure af has started this time as it has just been spotting. Time will tell weird or does this happen?


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey! I'm new on here. I've taken clomid cd2-6 (loads of side effects) now I'm spotting on cd8? Is this normal?


----------



## Lovely Gina

Hey, I have started clomid again this cycle day 2-6. I started it on 17th sep and today I am onto my 8th day. I have a follicular study tomo. I took clomid last year for 4 months 50 mg each and it didn't work out. I am not even sure if I ad ovulated for there were no further proceedings. Now my new gun put me on 2 months of loud and this is my first month. Earlier my husband had less motility with less sperm. Now it has improved with tablets and dietary changes. The doc said if it doesn't work out for hese two cycle a laproscopy is scheduled. I hope something works out for the chances of loud had slimmed down. I wasted the last yrs cycles without checking my husband's sperm motility. I am quite tensed or tomo news.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

havent been on this thread in ages. My husband deployed to Afghanistan and we moved to Germany...the last 6 months have just been a blur. I took clomid this cycle days 3-7. i had insomnia, hot flashes, and mood swings...as well as just generally felt yucky every day that i took it. I go for my U/s to see if it worked on Tuesday! If my egg is developed enough im getting a shot of ovadril to kick my ovulation in gear. FX 50mg worked this time!!!


----------



## ttcasap

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> havent been on this thread in ages. My husband deployed to Afghanistan and we moved to Germany...the last 6 months have just been a blur. I took clomid this cycle days 3-7. i had insomnia, hot flashes, and mood swings...as well as just generally felt yucky every day that i took it. I go for my U/s to see if it worked on Tuesday! If my egg is developed enough im getting a shot of ovadril to kick my ovulation in gear. FX 50mg worked this time!!!

Bets of luck to you!! and baby dust!!!!!!


----------



## ttcasap

I'm out this month she got me several days early, but at least I'm not skipping!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Lovely Gina said:


> Hey, I have started clomid again this cycle day 2-6. I started it on 17th sep and today I am onto my 8th day. I have a follicular study tomo. I took clomid last year for 4 months 50 mg each and it didn't work out. I am not even sure if I ad ovulated for there were no further proceedings. Now my new gun put me on 2 months of loud and this is my first month. Earlier my husband had less motility with less sperm. Now it has improved with tablets and dietary changes. The doc said if it doesn't work out for hese two cycle a laproscopy is scheduled. I hope something works out for the chances of loud had slimmed down. I wasted the last yrs cycles without checking my husband's sperm motility. I am quite tensed or tomo news.

@ lovely Gina what dates in September did u take cd2-6 clomid? Maybe we cycle sisters. :flower:


----------



## Lovely Gina

@ lovely Gina what dates in September did u take cd2-6 clomid? Maybe we cycle sisters. :flower:[/QUOTE]


Hey, I started my clomid on 17th and ended it on 21st of September. I have gone for a follicular study today and the doc said the follicles are developing good and scheduled for another scan tommo. Let's see I hope we really cycle sisters..:thumbup:


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ Gina I took 16th-20th..... Close enough!!!! How were your side effects? Im just going for progesterone bloods on cd21. How many clomid cycles have you been on?


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> @ Gina I took 16th-20th..... Close enough!!!! How were your side effects? Im just going for progesterone bloods on cd21. How many clomid cycles have you been on?


@dynamicmae.....hmmmm...mood changes, and the first three days I was very emotional, now I am ok, I don't feel any change. But I feel hot flashes once in a while. Today is my day2 of follicular scan. I have to see what the doc would say. Hmmmm last year I was put on clomid for four cycles with out any further study, they just put me on 50mg. Nothing worked out. Later we moved from the city so we changed our gynecologist. She tested me thoroughly including my husband and then we came to know that my husband's sperm count is less with very little motility. So all the four rounds of clomid had gone waste with less sperm count. she put my husband on supplements for two months and rechecked him. His count improved so she put me on two more rounds of clomid because I have already gone for four.
after a year this is my first round of clomid. she said she will see for another round and then will direct me to laproscopy if nothing works out. So they are closely monitoring with scans in this cycle. Will keep you posted on day to day changes and hope and wish something works together for us. What about you? Which round of clomid are you in? And what are your side effects?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

I would like to join this thread. I was just given a rx today for 50mg clomid days 5-9. But the only problem is, I won't start and all my tests show BFN's. I am currently on cycle day 41. So frustrating!


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ Gina... Its only our first round. I have had pcos all my life. When I was young they operated often to remove cysts etc. I then found a gynea by the grace of God that doesn't believe in cutting. I have been with him for about 5 years now and in all the years despite being on treatment my cysts never went away completely. However I am overjoyed to announce that my last visit 11/09/12 ALL my cysts are gone.... The gynea even almost cried!!! In the words of the gynea 'HE is ALWAYS faithful" I prayed so hard that my cysts would be gone. I've now started on 50mg clomid cd 2-6. Currently on cd10. Doing all we can from our side and Leaving it in Gods hands now.... So its still early days for us!! I had HECTIC side effects! Mood swings, hot flushes, migrains, tiredness... Now I'm on cd10 and struggling with dryness... Got some preseed yesterday, hopefully that will help... Where are u from Gina?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i went in for my ultrasound today!! i stimulated with 50mg clomid. days 3-7. today on day 11 i have 2 follicles 18mm each and a 7.8 "okay" lining :) i stimulate on thursday if they are at least 20mm!!! :)


----------



## Lovely Gina

@ little lulu ....Don't worry long wait might bring success


----------



## Lovely Gina

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i went in for my ultrasound today!! i stimulated with 50mg clomid. days 3-7. today on day 11 i have 2 follicles 18mm each and a 7.8 "okay" lining :) i stimulate on thursday if they are at least 20mm!!! :)


Hey good luck I had my follicular study and I have two eggs 19mm each and today's my 10th day....keeping our fingers crossed:thumbup:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Lovely Gina said:


> MrS. MaBrEy said:
> 
> 
> i went in for my ultrasound today!! i stimulated with 50mg clomid. days 3-7. today on day 11 i have 2 follicles 18mm each and a 7.8 "okay" lining :) i stimulate on thursday if they are at least 20mm!!! :)
> 
> 
> Hey good luck I had my follicular study and I have two eggs 19mm each and today's my 10th day....keeping our fingers crossed:thumbup:Click to expand...

woohoo cycle buddies! :wohoo:


----------



## Lovely Gina

@dyna......
That's a long trouble you have gone about...but the grace of god never leaves to those who trust him and have faith in him. Good to know that you are rid of pcos. It's definitely a miracle. Praise be to the lord. Compared to you I haven't really suffered that bad swings but yeah I was and am still emotional and I started crying watching grey's anatomy...hey I am from India but have been in the united states for 6 years. The first gynecologist I refers to was from US. Now I moved back to India for some time and at present I am seeing a gync in India. And today I have been to the 2nd day of follicular scan and my god there was one good egg ready to ripen...the doc says its a good one and it's quite large, there's another one on the way which is 17mm. So she had asked us to be intimate counting from today. And I have another scan tomo to check if the egg has been released. Where are you from dyna? It's nice to have some one to talk about the same issues undergoing together:)


----------



## Lovely Gina

@mrs. Mabrey

Yeeeeeeee"..........:)


----------



## alishaqueiroz

I would love to join this Forum if I could. I took a blood test 2 cycles ago and my OBGYN said I was hormonely fine that I was producing the eggs but I am having difficulty releasing them. Which is why I don't get a period so I induced it with provera last cycle to start 1st cycle of Clomid. She prescribed me to 50mg of Clomid and the first cycle I assume I ovulated on cd14 because I had a pain in my right ovary area and I got my period all by itself on cd31. I am hoping 50mg works for me the second cycle. Any thoughts?


----------



## mamatrujillo

Hello ladies. so today i woke up quite confused. Im 8dpo, and over the last week ive had normal post ov symptoms. cramping etc, bloating. started cramping 5dpo, been constipated, w occasional gas, itchy breasts today and woke up w a nasty taste in my mouth like i fellasleep w a penny in there or something. and my gums are kinda swollen which is wierd. ive been terribly moody, and occassionally ive had twinges, but ive had those before. ive also been fighting a sore throat since mid last week? craving lays potato chips NON STOP. like a bag a day almost! but yesterday i went to eat some and after 5 min wanted to throw up. Also another new symptom is i can smell EVERYTHING and its driving me insane! This cycle was my 5th and final on Clomid. 

ladies w a current bfp, have you had any of these symptoms in relation to your bfp? or am i just going insane?


----------



## Dynamicmae

Lovely Gina said:


> @dyna......
> That's a long trouble you have gone about...but the grace of god never leaves to those who trust him and have faith in him. Good to know that you are rid of pcos. It's definitely a miracle. Praise be to the lord. Compared to you I haven't really suffered that bad swings but yeah I was and am still emotional and I started crying watching grey's anatomy...hey I am from India but have been in the united states for 6 years. The first gynecologist I refers to was from US. Now I moved back to India for some time and at present I am seeing a gync in India. And today I have been to the 2nd day of follicular scan and my god there was one good egg ready to ripen...the doc says its a good one and it's quite large, there's another one on the way which is 17mm. So she had asked us to be intimate counting from today. And I have another scan tomo to check if the egg has been released. Where are you from dyna? It's nice to have some one to talk about the same issues undergoing together:)

@ Gina
It really must be a miracle.... I've never been cyst free in all my life. We were gonna only start ttc at the end of the year but the good news of no cysts got us very excited and decided to not waste any more time :happydance: 
How old are u G? It is awesome sharing stories!!!! So glad I found this website!!!! I'm so excited about ur success so far!!! I'll be praying for u!:hugs:


----------



## Lovely Gina

@dyna

Hey I am 33 so how abt you


----------



## Lovely Gina

mamatrujillo said:


> Hello ladies. so today i woke up quite confused. Im 8dpo, and over the last week ive had normal post ov symptoms. cramping etc, bloating. started cramping 5dpo, been constipated, w occasional gas, itchy breasts today and woke up w a nasty taste in my mouth like i fellasleep w a penny in there or something. and my gums are kinda swollen which is wierd. ive been terribly moody, and occassionally ive had twinges, but ive had those before. ive also been fighting a sore throat since mid last week? craving lays potato chips NON STOP. like a bag a day almost! but yesterday i went to eat some and after 5 min wanted to throw up. Also another new symptom is i can smell EVERYTHING and its driving me insane! This cycle was my 5th and final on Clomid.
> 
> ladies w a current bfp, have you had any of these symptoms in relation to your bfp? or am i just going insane?

Let's pray keeping fingers crossed....I really wish that it turns Good for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lovely Gina

@dyna

Tell me more about your experiences....how are your side effects now? Have they come down? I hope we both ovulate at the same time, you are anyways a day ahead of me....so good luck


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

my side effects went away on day 8 when i wasnt taking clomid anymore. :shrug: i was thankful for the sleep!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Lovely Gina said:


> @dyna
> 
> Tell me more about your experiences....how are your side effects now? Have they come down? I hope we both ovulate at the same time, you are anyways a day ahead of me....so good luck




Lovely Gina said:


> @dyna
> 
> Hey I am 33 so how abt you

I am 27yrs I am from South Africa.
My symptoms seem to be gone.... I've just been a little tired today. :sleep:Clomid dries my cm up COMPLETELY though!!!!! Makes BD :sex:virtually impossible. Got some preseed (sperm friendly lubricant):spermy:so hope that will help out!!!!!
The only test I have is the 21 day progesterone bloods to see if I've ovulated. So we've just been BDing every second day since CD7..... I'm so new to this I hope I'm doing it right?!? Would hate to waste a cycle. Gina are u in India at the moment? What is the time there?


----------



## flopy7

Hello! I'm Flor, 34 years old and I would like to join you!
I have some doubts regarding my treatment:
This is my first cycle on Clomid days 5-9, I went in for my US today (day 13) and they saw a 26 mm follicle on one side and a 17 mm on the other side, also lining was very thin, I think 4 mm. Do you think the big follie is more likely a cyst? Or could it still be viable? And can the lining get thicker in a few days? I got negative OPKs so far, so not ovulating yet. I'm not gettong the trigger ahot this month.
Thank you all!!


----------



## Lovely Gina

I am 27yrs I am from South Africa.
My symptoms seem to be gone.... I've just been a little tired today. :sleep:Clomid dries my cm up COMPLETELY though!!!!! Makes BD :sex:virtually impossible. Got some preseed (sperm friendly lubricant):spermy:so hope that will help out!!!!!
The only test I have is the 21 day progesterone bloods to see if I've ovulated. So we've just been BDing every second day since CD7..... I'm so new to this I hope I'm doing it right?!? Would hate to waste a cycle. Gina are u in India at the moment? What is the time there?[/QUOTE]

I hope neither of ours o waste this cycle but let's not go down on this. We will just hope to get the best. Yes they say BDing every other day is good. But if ur husband's count is in a better form you can have it every day as well. Yes Dyna I am in India at present and I think we are +3:30 minutes ahead of you. Now it is 7:40 for us onwednesday morning and ur time should be 4:10 early hrs of Wednesday. You must be sleeping tight now:sleep:.... Ok have a bright day and a good start. I have to catch up to my work...bye :coffee:


----------



## alishaqueiroz

I'm on my second month days 4-8. I have had only mild heat waves and a headache here and there(IDK if thats even a symptom from clomid but I've been experiancing them). In both cycles I've experianced this. I'm 22 and live in Brazil, moving back to USA in December. I was hoping to get pregnant to surprise my family and my DH. He has been wanting a child since we got together. I ovulated last cycle so I'm hoping the same dosage works this month(50mg).


----------



## Lovely Gina

Hey got my hcg trigger shot today and I have two mature follicles. Hope to Ovulate in 36 hrs. But bhooooo I have guests at home


----------



## flopy7

Gina, that´s great, you are going to have to BD quietly!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

tell your guests your running to the store and grab a quickie in your car....my husband thinks car sex is the best thing ever (for some crazy reason) and it brings the spark back. hahaha. dont forget to grab something from the store too :winkwink:


----------



## Lovely Gina

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> tell your guests your running to the store and grab a quickie in your car....my husband thinks car sex is the best thing ever (for some crazy reason) and it brings the spark back. hahaha. dont forget to grab something from the store too :winkwink:


Ha ha ha this brings a smile on my face.....but they are hosting a surprise birthday party at our place:shrug: My hubby says we'll manage....I wish we could. for the doc strictly said :sex: for three days consecutively. Ad I have heard that after the trigger shot you ovulate any time between 36 hrs. Your idea is definitely not bad.....\\:D/


----------



## Lovely Gina

flopy7 said:


> Gina, that´s great, you are going to have to BD quietly!!


Yes floppy waiting for a chance to BD


----------



## Dynamicmae

Lovely Gina said:


> MrS. MaBrEy said:
> 
> 
> tell your guests your running to the store and grab a quickie in your car....my husband thinks car sex is the best thing ever (for some crazy reason) and it brings the spark back. hahaha. dont forget to grab something from the store too :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha this brings a smile on my face.....but they are hosting a surprise birthday party at our place:shrug: My hubby says we'll manage....I wish we could. for the doc strictly said :sex: for three days consecutively. Ad I have heard that after the trigger shot you ovulate any time between 36 hrs. Your idea is definitely not bad.....\\:D/Click to expand...

Oh gosh :laugh2:
I've had a hectic 12hr working day and this blog has made me laugh sooooo much! Thanks for cheering me up.
On cd12 now. Was trying to bd every second day from cd 7..... But last night DH came to be late and I was sleeping. And now DH has to do some work tonight :dohh::shrug::dohh: so he says he's gonna put me to bed :sex: and then work :happydance:
@ Gina: I'm sure u are going to find a way!!!!! :headspin:
I'm soooo glad to hear your good news! Praying for a bfp this month for u! :bfp:
:hugs:


----------



## flopy7

Just got my positive opk!! So with the help of Preseed I hope this month gets me a sticky BFP!!!


----------



## Lovely Gina

flopy7 said:


> Just got my positive opk!! So with the help of Preseed I hope this month gets me a sticky BFP!!!


Hey great news.....good luck flopy....so is this your 13th day or the 14th? Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Lovely Gina

Hmmmm....good morning ladies...let me start from Mabrey, I tried to follow ur suggestion and got out to get some desert though my friends pursuaded to do the honors in getting the desert. We just moved out of the drive way and to the road and lo!!! Our car had a flat tyre:nope:.....even then we tried to stay calm and somehow pushed the car towards the shoulder...but a cousin of mine got out to talk over the phone and spotted us and they all rushed out to see what had happened, what do you all expect now we like good kids followed them inside. :shrug: 

Last n ight I was totally disappointed :wacko: by the time they had left my DH had a client's call....ultimately the night ended with no :sex: I am back at work :cry: but the positive part is I still have the cramps, so probably I still have some hope left. I hate this cycle to go waste.....What about you dear ladies? Thanks to all of you for being with me in all through this difficult phase:hugs:


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey Dyna, thank you, I wish the same for you. Any ovulation cramps for you? I have some since last night, which the doc says is a good sign but ultimately we need the blessing as well. :flower:


----------



## flopy7

Lovely Gina said:


> flopy7 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my positive opk!! So with the help of Preseed I hope this month gets me a sticky BFP!!!
> 
> 
> Hey great news.....good luck flopy....so is this your 13th day or the 14th? Keep your fingers crossedClick to expand...

It was the 14th day, so a day later than what it uses to be, but that's fine, as long as I Ov!! (I haven't Ov since the BO, that's why they gave me Clomid)
Let's hope for many BFPs in two weeks!!


----------



## lilyV

hi ladies, I'm 'officially' 3 dpo. Yesterday evening til today I've had horrible pains in my left ovary. It feels like something is pulling on the ovary. I'm hunched over and in pain. The ovary has started to get sore. Sometimes my right one hurts when my left one is hurting but not as much. It took my 2 tylenols and almost an hour before I could get back to sleep. Yesterday morning I woke up w a sore throat, raspy voice, runny/stuffy nose... I thought I was getting a cold... is the ovary pain bc... of clomid? or am I getting ovarian cysts? am I ovulating?


----------



## mamatrujillo

SO on a whim i decided to go to the dollar store and buy some tests and i took two within 15 min of eachother and they are both positive!! my husband wanted somethin more concrete so after getting my blood test a dr office i stopped and bought a digital and well, the pic speaks for itself!! i am praying w all my heart and soul that this baby sticks in the right place. thiis was our LAST cycle of clomid and estrogen. I just cant believe it!!! will have the blood test results in the morning and hope to have our first u/s in the next couple weeks to make sure its implanted in my uterus and not my tube this time!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120927_131632.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ lovely Gina..... Not any cramps really.... But I've been so crazy busy I might have missed them? We did manage to bd last night. Will again tomorrow night and Sunday night..... Sunday I am cd 16...... Hopefully we hit the nail on the head by then. I'm okay with getting a bfp anytime before December... But wouldn't mind a bfp this month.
I work for myself and need to save up for maternity leave. 
@ mama...... Excited for ur bfp!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

mamatrujillo said:


> SO on a whim i decided to go to the dollar store and buy some tests and i took two within 15 min of eachother and they are both positive!! my husband wanted somethin more concrete so after getting my blood test a dr office i stopped and bought a digital and well, the pic speaks for itself!! i am praying w all my heart and soul that this baby sticks in the right place. thiis was our LAST cycle of clomid and estrogen. I just cant believe it!!! will have the blood test results in the morning and hope to have our first u/s in the next couple weeks to make sure its implanted in my uterus and not my tube this time!

awww congrats!!! so happy to see this today! :happydance:

I triggered this morning and started testing out my false positive effects from it. I should ovulate in the morning or later tomorrow night! one of my eggies con-caved but i still had one great 23mm follicle in there so a good chance! :happydance::thumbup: my lining grew from 7.1 to 10.6 in just 2 days, i think particially because i drank a ton of pomegranate juice. hubby and i :sex: this morning after my trigger and will again later tonight and probably mid day tomorrow as well. i elevated my hips, albeit in reverse (bum up), for 30 minutes afterward today and managed to keep all the little guys plus all the preseed there so i am calling this a success!


----------



## lilyV

mamatrujillo- congrats, hon! happy you got it in your last cycle of clomid


----------



## amjon

Hi Ladies! Hate to barge in like this as I don't technically take Clomid, but did take Letrozole this cycle. I had my CD22 (8DPO) blood work done and was told my Progesterone was 18.3 (US measurement). They said that was okay, but the nurse didn't seem sure. Does anyone know if 18.3 is good for a fertility med cycle CD22?


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ amjon... Sorry I can't help with that one....
I am now CD14... Felt a little pain on left side.... But its my first cycle so I don't really know what I'm feeling for... Will bd tonight just incase. I've been waking up with a headache EVERY day that subsides by about 11am... Anyone else feeling this way?
I'm also soooooo forgetful!!! Like I'm driving myself MAD!!!! Dunno what I'm gonna be like when I've got real porridge brain!!!
@ Gina... How are u?


----------



## flopy7

Congratulations Mamatrujillo!!! Great news!! I was cramping on both sides yesterday, so I guess I'm 1DPO today.
Amjon, I don't know about P4 numbers, can you perhaps call your Dr.?


----------



## Lovely Gina

lilyV said:


> hi ladies, I'm 'officially' 3 dpo. Yesterday evening til today I've had horrible pains in my left ovary. It feels like something is pulling on the ovary. I'm hunched over and in pain. The ovary has started to get sore. Sometimes my right one hurts when my left one is hurting but not as much. It took my 2 tylenols and almost an hour before I could get back to sleep. Yesterday morning I woke up w a sore throat, raspy voice, runny/stuffy nose... I thought I was getting a cold... is the ovary pain bc... of clomid? or am I getting ovarian cysts? am I ovulating?


I think you might be ovulating for I had the same symptoms of cramps and tinge of ovaries the doc said I am in the verge of ovulation:happydance:


----------



## Lovely Gina

mamatrujillo said:


> SO on a whim i decided to go to the dollar store and buy some tests and i took two within 15 min of eachother and they are both positive!! my husband wanted somethin more concrete so after getting my blood test a dr office i stopped and bought a digital and well, the pic speaks for itself!! i am praying w all my heart and soul that this baby sticks in the right place. thiis was our LAST cycle of clomid and estrogen. I just cant believe it!!! will have the blood test results in the morning and hope to have our first u/s in the next couple weeks to make sure its implanted in my uterus and not my tube this time!

Hey congratulations. We the clomid sisters in this thread all happy for you and wish you all the good luck and the blessings for the best progress of your pregnancy. Keep us posted of the developments


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> @ amjon... Sorry I can't help with that one....
> I am now CD14... Felt a little pain on left side.... But its my first cycle so I don't really know what I'm feeling for... Will bd tonight just incase. I've been waking up with a headache EVERY day that subsides by about 11am... Anyone else feeling this way?
> I'm also soooooo forgetful!!! Like I'm driving myself MAD!!!! Dunno what I'm gonna be like when I've got real porridge brain!!!
> @ Gina... How are u?


Hai Dyna, I was just thinking about you and look here's your messg. Hey congrats, the pain is definitely associated with ovulation. For I have been to the doc today and she said I am in the verge of ovulation. I have the similar cramps, especially left side. Headaches have been a part of me, so I cannot say specially that I have them. But yes, I have heard that clomid gets you headaches as well.

Unfortunately we missed :sex: last night and before that, of course we had it today morning but the doc was angry with me for staying apart in the crucial days:cry: hope to have it tonight. But I have a very bad lower back ache since this afternoon.


----------



## Lovely Gina

amjon said:


> Hi Ladies! Hate to barge in like this as I don't technically take Clomid, but did take Letrozole this cycle. I had my CD22 (8DPO) blood work done and was told my Progesterone was 18.3 (US measurement). They said that was okay, but the nurse didn't seem sure. Does anyone know if 18.3 is good for a fertility med cycle CD22?


Hmmmm..not really sure about the info sorry


----------



## mamatrujillo

Thank you ladies for all the support!! Blood test yesterday confirmed it! hcg levels were 27, im still in shock it showed up on a digital! so im roughly 3 wks 3 days. :) I will be getting a call from my dr to schedule my first ultrasound at 5 weeks to ensure this one isnt another ectopic. they are also goin to monitor my levels every 48 hours. i just really hope everything goes ok. i hope it sticks. i will be devastated if it doesnt. due date is estimated as june 10th which is a week prior to my husbands bday which is also fathers day! we will finally have our spring baby! i had lost hope, told myself we were done after this cycle. we only bd ONCE 2 days before ov! cuz id given up! i know if it wasnt for clomid, i would be pregnant right now.


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ Gina.... You better get to it!!!! ;) I'm busy with a fundraiser for my dance studio. Having a movie night for the kids. Finish @ 19h00 already tho... So early to bed for us... YAY!! Does the ovulation pain feel like little stabs?


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> @ Gina.... You better get to it!!!! ;) I'm busy with a fundraiser for my dance studio. Having a movie night for the kids. Finish @ 19h00 already tho... So early to bed for us... YAY!! Does the ovulation pain feel like little stabs?


@dyna. Yes it's like little stabs, sometimes more like the nerves have been knotted tightly. So you work with kids? That's interesting and wish u raise enough funds for the studio. My DH is busy watching cricket and I know very well that y the time he returns I will be fast asleep. :dohh:


----------



## lilyV

Lovely Gina said:


> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, I'm 'officially' 3 dpo. Yesterday evening til today I've had horrible pains in my left ovary. It feels like something is pulling on the ovary. I'm hunched over and in pain. The ovary has started to get sore. Sometimes my right one hurts when my left one is hurting but not as much. It took my 2 tylenols and almost an hour before I could get back to sleep. Yesterday morning I woke up w a sore throat, raspy voice, runny/stuffy nose... I thought I was getting a cold... is the ovary pain bc... of clomid? or am I getting ovarian cysts? am I ovulating?
> 
> 
> I think you might be ovulating for I had the same symptoms of cramps and tinge of ovaries the doc said I am in the verge of ovulation:happydance:Click to expand...

it's weird that it'd be ovulation as my temp is higher than it has ever been at these days post-o. I hope I didn't ovulate more than once, haha.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Lovely Gina said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> @ Gina.... You better get to it!!!! ;) I'm busy with a fundraiser for my dance studio. Having a movie night for the kids. Finish @ 19h00 already tho... So early to bed for us... YAY!! Does the ovulation pain feel like little stabs?
> 
> 
> @dyna. Yes it's like little stabs, sometimes more like the nerves have been knotted tightly. So you work with kids? That's interesting and wish u raise enough funds for the studio. My DH is busy watching cricket and I know very well that y the time he returns I will be fast asleep. :dohh:Click to expand...

Go jump his bones man!!!! Put some sexy undies on :holly:


----------



## Lovely Gina

lilyV said:


> Lovely Gina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, I'm 'officially' 3 dpo. Yesterday evening til today I've had horrible pains in my left ovary. It feels like something is pulling on the ovary. I'm hunched over and in pain. The ovary has started to get sore. Sometimes my right one hurts when my left one is hurting but not as much. It took my 2 tylenols and almost an hour before I could get back to sleep. Yesterday morning I woke up w a sore throat, raspy voice, runny/stuffy nose... I thought I was getting a cold... is the ovary pain bc... of clomid? or am I getting ovarian cysts? am I ovulating?
> 
> 
> I think you might be ovulating for I had the same symptoms of cramps and tinge of ovaries the doc said I am in the verge of ovulation:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> it's weird that it'd be ovulation as my temp is higher than it has ever been at these days post-o. I hope I didn't ovulate more than once, haha.Click to expand...


The better the more:happydance:


----------



## Lovely Gina

@dyna. Yes it's like little stabs, sometimes more like the nerves have been knotted tightly. So you work with kids? That's interesting and wish u raise enough funds for the studio. My DH is busy watching cricket and I know very well that y the time he returns I will be fast asleep. :dohh:[/QUOTE]
Go jump his bones man!!!! Put some sexy undies on :holly:[/QUOTE]


Ha ha ha...i rolled down laughing dyna, but finally it worked out and we BD last night, I hope it's not too late. My nipples turned sore and they have this tingling sensation. I normally have it before my periods, I dare not start the cycle again, for it's too early. I have a very bad headache too, it might be thru the preparation for a class. I teach English literature for the students and the course turns out quite hectic. Now fallen under the two week wait category, tell me young lady you are a day ahead of me, so how do you feel?


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey G!!! We went to cycle this morning (we fdo mountain biking) I had crazy insane pains on left side.... Crossed over uterus (felt like period pains) then moved to right ovary... Now I've got dull pain over whole of lower abdomen. We didn't BD last night but fitted on in this afternoon ;) We off to watch the rugby now and then staying over at my dads tonight. I have been very dry on clomid and today I also had a "rush" of cm (sorry tmi) So I think if we hit gold it wouldve been today... My headache is thankfully feeling okay.
What age group kids do you work with? I looooove chatting on this blog ;)


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey G!!! We went to cycle this morning (we fdo mountain biking) I had crazy insane pains on left side.... Crossed over uterus (felt like period pains) then moved to right ovary... Now I've got dull pain over whole of lower abdomen. We didn't BD last night but fitted on in this afternoon ;) We off to watch the rugby now and then staying over at my dads tonight. I have been very dry on clomid and today I also had a "rush" of cm (sorry tmi) So I think if we hit gold it wouldve been today... My headache is thankfully feeling okay.
> What age group kids do you work with? I looooove chatting on this blog ;)

Hey, i feel you have actually ovulated today and since you guys BD yesterday so you are definitely on the safer sid. Hey great, enjoy your weekend. I work with 21-24 yrs old and research scholars above 24 yrs. It's the same Dyna I enjoy sharing our thoughts, joyous and sad moments here with you all. I fell in love with this thread that I stopped checking more. :D


----------



## Dynamicmae

I'm pretty sure I O'd today! Pain has been really consistent and hectic! Hehe!! I also stopped reading other threads... Most of the other threads actually just irritate me!! Gosh! Such drama queens!!! I'm glad we "found" eachother!! Have fun!! Chat soon soon!


----------



## lilyV

Lovely Gina said:


> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Gina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, I'm 'officially' 3 dpo. Yesterday evening til today I've had horrible pains in my left ovary. It feels like something is pulling on the ovary. I'm hunched over and in pain. The ovary has started to get sore. Sometimes my right one hurts when my left one is hurting but not as much. It took my 2 tylenols and almost an hour before I could get back to sleep. Yesterday morning I woke up w a sore throat, raspy voice, runny/stuffy nose... I thought I was getting a cold... is the ovary pain bc... of clomid? or am I getting ovarian cysts? am I ovulating?
> 
> 
> I think you might be ovulating for I had the same symptoms of cramps and tinge of ovaries the doc said I am in the verge of ovulation:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> it's weird that it'd be ovulation as my temp is higher than it has ever been at these days post-o. I hope I didn't ovulate more than once, haha.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The better the more:happydance:Click to expand...

lol, no! I'm on clomid/seraphene! More O could equal more babies! My DH would have a stroke!


----------



## Dynamicmae

My DH would love twin... Gosh!


----------



## tezbee

Hi there,

I have PCOS and have been on metformin for 2 years. In July they up'd my dosage of metformin considerably (from 2000mg a day to 5100mg a day) which made my cycle shorter (from between 30-47 days down to 26days).

I had my first round of clomid (100mg) on CD2-6 and I did ovulate. However, I have done many pregnancy tests and all have been negative. I am up to day 52 of my cycle and I am concerned as my cycle hasn't been this long since before I started metformin. Does clomid make your cycle longer?

Thanks :winkwink:


----------



## Lovely Gina

lilyV said:


> Lovely Gina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Gina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, I'm 'officially' 3 dpo. Yesterday evening til today I've had horrible pains in my left ovary. It feels like something is pulling on the ovary. I'm hunched over and in pain. The ovary has started to get sore. Sometimes my right one hurts when my left one is hurting but not as much. It took my 2 tylenols and almost an hour before I could get back to sleep. Yesterday morning I woke up w a sore throat, raspy voice, runny/stuffy nose... I thought I was getting a cold... is the ovary pain bc... of clomid? or am I getting ovarian cysts? am I ovulating?
> 
> 
> I think you might be ovulating for I had the same symptoms of cramps and tinge of ovaries the doc said I am in the verge of ovulation:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's weird that it'd be ovulation as my temp is higher than it has ever been at these days post-o. I hope I didn't ovulate more than once, haha.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The better the more:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol, no! I'm on clomid/seraphene! More O could equal more babies! My DH would have a stroke!Click to expand...

Ha ha ha....I wish god blesses us with all the wishes. If god blesses he blesses in double measures, I would love to have it:hugs:


----------



## Lovely Gina

tezbee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have PCOS and have been on metformin for 2 years. In July they up'd my dosage of metformin considerably (from 2000mg a day to 5100mg a day) which made my cycle shorter (from between 30-47 days down to 26days).
> 
> I had my first round of clomid (100mg) on CD2-6 and I did ovulate. However, I have done many pregnancy tests and all have been negative. I am up to day 52 of my cycle and I am concerned as my cycle hasn't been this long since before I started metformin. Does clomid make your cycle longer?
> 
> Thanks :winkwink:

Hey Tezbee, that's a real long wait, and I know friends of mine getting a positive after two months, so keep fingers crossed. I am not sure if clomid makes. Cycles longer but I would advice you to check out a blood test.:flower:


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> I'm pretty sure I O'd today! Pain has been really consistent and hectic! Hehe!! I also stopped reading other threads... Most of the other threads actually just irritate me!! Gosh! Such drama queenIs!!! I'm glad we "found" eachother!! Have fun!! Chat soon soon!

hey Dyna, how was Rugby? Hope you had loads of fun and how are you today? Infact I grew tired with many threads and at the same time I am unable to connect myself to them. This is a place where I am comfortable in sharing my thoughts and clearing my doubts. We need to wait at least another one week to share the changes, whether our bodies are getting ready for a baby or for an AF.:wacko:


----------



## tezbee

Lovely Gina said:


> Hey Tezbee, that's a real long wait, and I know friends of mine getting a positive after two months, so keep fingers crossed. I am not sure if clomid makes. Cycles longer but I would advice you to check out a blood test.:flower:

Thanks for the reply Lovely Gina ... It has been worrying not really knowing what is going on. From what I have read from other peoples posts on different forums is that their cycles get shorter. I will go in and have a blood test anyhow.


----------



## Dynamicmae

hey Dyna, how was Rugby? Hope you had loads of fun and how are you today? Infact I grew tired with many threads and at the same time I am unable to connect myself to them. This is a place where I am comfortable in sharing my thoughts and clearing my doubts. We need to wait at least another one week to share the changes, whether our bodies are getting ready for a baby or for an AF.:wacko:[/QUOTE]

Rugby was AWESOME!!! :happydance: Soooooo much fun!!! South Africa beat Australia.

We stayed over at my dad last night and ended up sleeping on a couch and single bed so no BD :sex: We did yeasterday afternoon and will this afternoon.
Im worried that we wait till tonight and miss the eggie. Im pretty sure the pain and symptoms I had yesterday was O. Gina do u temp? It seems like terrible admin and dont want to become to obsessive either. :wacko:

How has your weekend been? and your work prep?


----------



## Dynamicmae

tezbee said:


> Lovely Gina said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tezbee, that's a real long wait, and I know friends of mine getting a positive after two months, so keep fingers crossed. I am not sure if clomid makes. Cycles longer but I would advice you to check out a blood test.:flower:
> 
> Thanks for the reply Lovely Gina ... It has been worrying not really knowing what is going on. From what I have read from other peoples posts on different forums is that their cycles get shorter. I will go in and have a blood test anyhow.Click to expand...

@ Tez....
Im only on CD 16 of my first round of clomid 50mg. So i dont know much yet :blush: BUT.... What i do know is the doc said I c=should take the pills CD 2-6...... go for progesterone bloods CD 21 to see if i O'd..... Then wait for AF.... If AF does not arrive CD 28 I should waight 10 days (till CD 38) and then make an appointment to see him. He says then either Im pregnant or we need to reassess treatment. 

He advises to avoid early pregnancy test as many early miscarrages occur before the lady even knows shes pregnant, she thinks it AF and continues as normal without all the heartache.

Soooooooooooo seeing as you are soooooo far into your cycle i think its best to consult your doc :hugs:

Hope this helps?


----------



## Lovely Gina

Rugby was AWESOME!!! :happydance: Soooooo much fun!!! South Africa beat Australia.

We stayed over at my dad last night and ended up sleeping on a couch and single bed so no BD :sex: We did yeasterday afternoon and will this afternoon.
Im worried that we wait till tonight and miss the eggie. Im pretty sure the pain and symptoms I had yesterday was O. Gina do u temp? It seems like terrible admin and dont want to become to obsessive either. :wacko:

How has your weekend been? and your work prep?[/QUOTE]

@Dyna, Gus you enjoyed Rugby and congrats for south Africa winning over Australia. Now we have a cricket match running between south Africa and Australia, and my DH is stuck to the T.V. All these days in U.S we missed the live cricket matches, so he is utilizing the opportunity as far as possible. Dyna I haven't maintained temp any time for I normally soot understand the calculations. Today is supposed to be my 15th day, so had it early in the morning and the doc had given me a progesterone to be taken from tomo for 12 days and she schedule a scan for the 15th if my AF has not turned up. If I get my AF than I have to see her the same day. My work is going as usual I haven't even prepared 25 percent of what I need to teach tomo. The moment I open my ipad to prepare for the class I browse these websites for more info on clomid and stuff. I have already gone obsessed with this, and I think have to get rid of it and start preparing for the class.
:wacko:


----------



## Lovely Gina

tezbee said:


> Lovely Gina said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tezbee, that's a real long wait, and I know friends of mine getting a positive after two months, so keep fingers crossed. I am not sure if clomid makes. Cycles longer but I would advice you to check out a blood test.:flower:
> 
> Thanks for the reply Lovely Gina ... It has been worrying not really knowing what is going on. From what I have read from other peoples posts on different forums is that their cycles get shorter. I will go in and have a blood test anyhow.Click to expand...

@Tezbee, Gud luck dear and we wait here to hear some good news from your side. :thumbup:


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> tezbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Gina said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tezbee, that's a real long wait, and I know friends of mine getting a positive after two months, so keep fingers crossed. I am not sure if clomid makes. Cycles longer but I would advice you to check out a blood test.:flower:
> 
> Thanks for the reply Lovely Gina ... It has been worrying not really knowing what is going on. From what I have read from other peoples posts on different forums is that their cycles get shorter. I will go in and have a blood test anyhow.Click to expand...
> 
> @ Tez....
> Im only on CD 16 of my first round of clomid 50mg. So i dont know much yet :blush: BUT.... What i do know is the doc said I c=should take the pills CD 2-6...... go for progesterone bloods CD 21 to see if i O'd..... Then wait for AF.... If AF does not arrive CD 28 I should waight 10 days (till CD 38) and then make an appointment to see him. He says then either Im pregnant or we need to reassess treatment.
> 
> He advises to avoid early pregnancy test as many early miscarrages occur before the lady even knows shes pregnant, she thinks it AF and continues as normal without all the heartache.
> 
> Soooooooooooo seeing as you are soooooo far into your cycle i think its best to consult your doc :hugs:
> 
> Hope this helps?Click to expand...

@dyna, that's true in real sense that sometime we might conceive and even before realizing we lose it. So it's always better to wait for some time and test . I like the way your doc is running your schedule:winkwink:

@tezbee please get it checked as early asp swivel for you have waited enough.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Lovely Gina said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tezbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Gina said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tezbee, that's a real long wait, and I know friends of mine getting a positive after two months, so keep fingers crossed. I am not sure if clomid makes. Cycles longer but I would advice you to check out a blood test.:flower:
> 
> Thanks for the reply Lovely Gina ... It has been worrying not really knowing what is going on. From what I have read from other peoples posts on different forums is that their cycles get shorter. I will go in and have a blood test anyhow.Click to expand...
> 
> @ Tez....
> Im only on CD 16 of my first round of clomid 50mg. So i dont know much yet :blush: BUT.... What i do know is the doc said I c=should take the pills CD 2-6...... go for progesterone bloods CD 21 to see if i O'd..... Then wait for AF.... If AF does not arrive CD 28 I should waight 10 days (till CD 38) and then make an appointment to see him. He says then either Im pregnant or we need to reassess treatment.
> 
> He advises to avoid early pregnancy test as many early miscarrages occur before the lady even knows shes pregnant, she thinks it AF and continues as normal without all the heartache.
> 
> Soooooooooooo seeing as you are soooooo far into your cycle i think its best to consult your doc :hugs:
> 
> Hope this helps?Click to expand...
> 
> @dyna, that's true in real sense that sometime we might conceive and even before realizing we lose it. So it's always better to wait for some time and test . I like the way your doc is running your schedule:winkwink:
> 
> @tezbee please get it checked as early asp swivel for you have waited enough.Click to expand...

GOSH!!!!! Ive also got LOADS of work to do for tomorrow!!! Lets be good girls get to our work and then chat later on..... then weve done our work and we can chat guilt free.......:hugs: Later....


----------



## lilyV

tezbee - as your cycle is this long and your HPTs are negative, I suspect you haven't O'd yet, or you've O'd late. do you temp?
Some ladies on here say that clomid shortens cycles. My cycles vary from 27-36 days and my first clomid/seraphene cycle, was 29 days. Maybe it shortens, idk.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

the reason clomid is thought to "shorten" is because if you ov very late in your cycle and then clomid forces you to ov earlier your LP should stay the same...essentially you would lose all the days you would have been waiting for O to happen if that makes sense. it is pretty common for ladies who have really long cycles to have shorter ones with clomid. when i took it for the first time last year in nov. my average cycle was 44 days. my clomid cycle was 28 days because i ov'd on cd14 rather than cd30 (when i did ov :wacko: )


----------



## Dynamicmae

I started a journal ladies..... how do i put the link to my journal on here?


----------



## sugarpi24

Go to your profile and go to edit signature on the left side and copy and paste the link from your journal...


----------



## Dynamicmae

sugarpi24 said:


> Go to your profile and go to edit signature on the left side and copy and paste the link from your journal...

Thank you sugarpi. Are you seeing specialist tomorrow?


----------



## tezbee

Thanks Dynamic Mae :) It is a public holiday here today so I will go straight into the drs tomorrow.


----------



## tezbee

lilyV said:


> tezbee - as your cycle is this long and your HPTs are negative, I suspect you haven't O'd yet, or you've O'd late. do you temp?
> Some ladies on here say that clomid shortens cycles. My cycles vary from 27-36 days and my first clomid/seraphene cycle, was 29 days. Maybe it shortens, idk.

@LiliV - It's all confusing isn't it. I don't do temps, but I did have a blood test on day 21 which confirmed that I did ovulate so I thought my periods would have definitely come by now. I tried to call my specialist twice last week to ask but no one has got back to me yet :nope:


----------



## sugarpi24

Dynamicmae said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Go to your profile and go to edit signature on the left side and copy and paste the link from your journal...
> 
> Thank you sugarpi. Are you seeing specialist tomorrow?Click to expand...

Your welcome :) and yes Im calling to make sure its still tomorrow...I'm a little nervous...hope we can do something soon!


----------



## lilyV

tezbee said:


> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> tezbee - as your cycle is this long and your HPTs are negative, I suspect you haven't O'd yet, or you've O'd late. do you temp?
> Some ladies on here say that clomid shortens cycles. My cycles vary from 27-36 days and my first clomid/seraphene cycle, was 29 days. Maybe it shortens, idk.
> 
> @LiliV - It's all confusing isn't it. I don't do temps, but I did have a blood test on day 21 which confirmed that I did ovulate so I thought my periods would have definitely come by now. I tried to call my specialist twice last week to ask but no one has got back to me yet :nope:Click to expand...

I had a similar prob w my ob/gyn's office. The line was either busy or the mailbox was full. the next week's vm said that they had been on vac - wtf!

Anyways, hope you're getting false negatives!!!!!!! GL, FX


----------



## flopy7

Hello Ladies! How are you all? It's monday morning here in Mexico city, so off to work!!
There are many of us in the TWW, right? When are you testing?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

im testing sunday on 10DPO. i got pretty much negative results this morning from my trigger so anything i get from this point on is a :BFP: :happydance:


----------



## sugarpi24

Well doctor is testing my 17 progesterone...2 hr glucose and gave me progesterone to help start my period...and ill be getting an hsg done and starting metformin... :( hope this works...


----------



## Dynamicmae

Ladies I'm CD 18... I still have bad lower abdomen aches.... Is this normal? I also don't feel myself... Started crying randomly this morning.... Is this normal?


----------



## flopy7

sugarpi24 said:


> Well doctor is testing my 17 progesterone...2 hr glucose and gave me progesterone to help start my period...and ill be getting an hsg done and starting metformin... :( hope this works...

I'm sure it will work!!
I will try not to test before 9-10 DPO (saturday or sunday), but it's hard cause I'm addicted to POAS!!


----------



## flopy7

Dynamicmae said:


> Ladies I'm CD 18... I still have bad lower abdomen aches.... Is this normal? I also don't feel myself... Started crying randomly this morning.... Is this normal?

I think those are promising symptoms!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies!!! @ Gina - Where are you!?!?!?! We missing you!!!
So still feeling under the weather. Lower abdomenal pains, headache of note!!!
Isnt it to early to have any sort of symptoms?
Im going for 21 day progesterone bloods on Friday but will only really have reaults by Monday. Doc advised if AF doesnt come on after CD 28 that i must wait 10days and then see him. then either im pregnant or we need to relook at treatment. That takes us to 23rd October.... thats a lifetime away!! hehehe!!


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey ladies!!! @ Gina - Where are you!?!?!?! We missing you!!!
> So still feeling under the weather. Lower abdomenal pains, headache of note!!!
> Isnt it to early to have any sort of symptoms?
> Im going for 21 day progesterone bloods on Friday but will only really have reaults by Monday. Doc advised if AF doesnt come on after CD 28 that i must wait 10days and then see him. then either im pregnant or we need to relook at treatment. That takes us to 23rd October.... thats a lifetime away!! hehehe!!


Hey Dyna, good to see your advance in the cycle. As of my status, u know that I am CD 17days but have these mild lower back aches since CD15. They are still there. I am here reading all your daily updates but somehow since yesterday I am not really feeling good, have become very emotional and at the same time everything around me looks stupid.:dohh: I am quite irritated now for no reason and I don't know why I want to yell at some one or cry badly. :cry:But my DH would get a shock of his life if I do that. So that's the reason I didn't know what to write to you all ladies out there. I know it's pretty early to compare it to the symptoms but at the same time it's become frustrating. I did not realize till now that October has such long days:wacko: Dyna, I am really upset and truly I don't know the reason.


----------



## Lovely Gina

Hey ladies I forgot to mention that doc put me on progesterone tablet twice a day orally into the vagina from CD 16 and today's my 2nd day of the tablet but since morning I have this bad leakage. Sorry I might sound gross but there is no one to share this. Does anybody know why is the tablet leaking and I am sure I put it deep into the vagina.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

some scientists believe women can show pregnancy symptoms as early as 6DPO...Im only 5-6dpo today and i have cramping low down in my uterus area. it has been happening all day...i cant be imagining it! :wacko: i have one of those emotional crying episodes the other night and my DH was just staring at me like i was a crazy person! :haha:


----------



## Dynamicmae

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> some scientists believe women can show pregnancy symptoms as early as 6DPO...Im only 5-6dpo today and i have cramping low down in my uterus area. it has been happening all day...i cant be imagining it! :wacko: i have one of those emotional crying episodes the other night and my DH was just staring at me like i was a crazy person! :haha:




Lovely Gina said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!! @ Gina - Where are you!?!?!?! We missing you!!!
> So still feeling under the weather. Lower abdomenal pains, headache of note!!!
> Isnt it to early to have any sort of symptoms?
> Im going for 21 day progesterone bloods on Friday but will only really have reaults by Monday. Doc advised if AF doesnt come on after CD 28 that i must wait 10days and then see him. then either im pregnant or we need to relook at treatment. That takes us to 23rd October.... thats a lifetime away!! hehehe!!
> 
> 
> Hey Dyna, good to see your advance in the cycle. As of my status, u know that I am CD 17days but have these mild lower back aches since CD15. They are still there. I am here reading all your daily updates but somehow since yesterday I am not really feeling good, have become very emotional and at the same time everything around me looks stupid.:dohh: I am quite irritated now for no reason and I don't know why I want to yell at some one or cry badly. :cry:But my DH would get a shock of his life if I do that. So that's the reason I didn't know what to write to you all ladies out there. I know it's pretty early to compare it to the symptoms but at the same time it's become frustrating. I did not realize till now that October has such long days:wacko: Dyna, I am really upset and truly I don't know the reason.Click to expand...

Ladies I TOTALLY know the feeling!!!!! It feels like a bus has hit me!!! I'm DEAD tired and this headache is KILLING me!!!! Maybe the clomid has something to do with it??? @ Gina - what does the progesterone do? Sorry, I'm still learning. 
@ Mrs - the cramps in the lower abdomen are hectic. Feels like AF pains but more like pulling. 
I cried this morning and DH did a very good job of comforting me! Shame!
It's awesome sharing experiences. Friends that aren't ttc just don't get it!!!!!


----------



## Tazzzy

Hey ladies, am a newbie on here. Wanted to join a forum and chat to some one whos in a similar situation as no one I know has PCOS and is ttc. Hopefully, I will get some support and useful advice along the way. Have just finished my last day on Provera and awaiting AF, then due to start Clomid 50mg. Wat to expect next with clomid?


----------



## lilyV

Hi Tazzzy, welcome. I'm kinda still new on here. Didn't have much symptoms, for me it was nothing scary. My face has been red like the whole month as a result of the clomid, and not much more. probably bad pms cramps after O and that's it. GL to you. how long have you been ttc?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Hey ladies, I'm new(ish) to this thread. Joined it a few weeks ago (thinking I would be starting my clomid soon) to have some people to talk to along the way. I am currently on CD50 and no sign of AF. Had blood drawn on Monday and it came back negative(I thought it would so it wasn't a huge disappointment). I am going to talk to the doctor next Tuesday about reasons why I am always so late. My cycles are all out of wack. Any ideas, thoughts or questions you all think I should ask or mention? Problems you may have had with clomid I should ask her about?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

if you have long cycles they will probably want to investigate why before they agree to treat you. most of the time they want to check for open tubes as well before they go medicating you. If they do all of that and you still havent started they will induce you with provera or prometruim etc. and then clomid after that. hopefully they can get you all figured out soon.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Tazzzy said:


> Hey ladies, am a newbie on here. Wanted to join a forum and chat to some one whos in a similar situation as no one I know has PCOS and is ttc. Hopefully, I will get some support and useful advice along the way. Have just finished my last day on Provera and awaiting AF, then due to start Clomid 50mg. Wat to expect next with clomid?

@ taz - you can follow my journal to see my first month clomid journey


----------



## Dynamicmae

Why is everyone so quiet??? 21 day bloods tomorrow. Never thought I'd be excited for blood tests!!!!!


----------



## flopy7

Hello Tazzzie and LittleLulu02!! Welcome!! It's my first month too, I'm 7 dpo today! So far no symptoms :(, we'll see what happens in the next few days!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

21 day bloods for me today as well :) i dont know if they will call me with results or what though :/ i don't have another appointment yet....my damn insurance won't give me the authorization for more visits the way they should and i am fighting them. i should have more visits available next week...and i should know whether this whole thing worked!


----------



## MummyWant2be

hey chatty ladies,

room for one more?:flower:

I'm on fertomid-50(generic of clomid) on cd5-9...today it's cd 10 so will start with the BD marathon and will go at it every other day...this is my second cycle on it(first one ended in an early MC in July:cry:) so really hoping to get our foreva BFP before christmas :thumbup:

congrats to all the BFP's so far...


----------



## Lovely Gina

Hey ladies sorry I was a bit busy last few days that I stayed away from the threads. Today I am CD19 day and probably 6dpo. As I have already mentioned I feel so disturbed all the time, with an urge to cry:cry: I know this sounds weird but I am unable to help it, especially I feel it in the late afternoon:shrug:I am not able to connect it to any symptom for I feel this two week wait is making me irritated and to weep for any silly reason. 
Hey did I tell you about the progesterone capsules that the doc has given me to insert orally twice a day for 12 days? Today's my 4th day and all these days this is another thing that is annoying me with the leaking.:dohh:
@Dyna how are you dear? Hey Gud luck for your progesterone test and keep us posted with exciting news,@Maybree Gud luck to you and com back with Gud result.

Hey hey sorry Welcome ladies who have joined this thread. We are there for you to share your thoughts. Baby dust for every one.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Lovely Gina said:


> Hey ladies sorry I was a bit busy last few days that I stayed away from the threads. Today I am CD19 day and probably 6dpo. As I have already mentioned I feel so disturbed all the time, with an urge to cry:cry: I know this sounds weird but I am unable to help it, especially I feel it in the late afternoon:shrug:I am not able to connect it to any symptom for I feel this two week wait is making me irritated and to weep for any silly reason.
> Hey did I tell you about the progesterone capsules that the doc has given me to insert orally twice a day for 12 days? Today's my 4th day and all these days this is another thing that is annoying me with the leaking.:dohh:
> @Dyna how are you dear? Hey Gud luck for your progesterone test and keep us posted with exciting news,@Maybree Gud luck to you and com back with Gud result.
> 
> Hey hey sorry Welcome ladies who have joined this thread. We are there for you to share your thoughts. Baby dust for every one.

YAY!!!!! @ Gina!! You still alive!!! Was missing you!!! :hugs: Shame! Have you been working hard? Maybe that is why you also feeling under the weather? I felt TERRIBLE CD 18. Had a HUGE migrain, BAD abdominal pains and burst out crying!! Then CD 19 and 20 (today) im feeling much better. I am much quieter at work though so think the relaxing a bit is helping.... I hope you feel better soon soon!!! :flower: You did tell us about the progesterone....... how does it work and what is it for exactly..... Im learning day by day :happydance:

Its very exciting having more and more ladies join this thread..... I love, love, love this thread..... its just the best ever!!!!:dance:


----------



## Dynamicmae

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> 21 day bloods for me today as well :) i dont know if they will call me with results or what though :/ i don't have another appointment yet....my damn insurance won't give me the authorization for more visits the way they should and i am fighting them. i should have more visits available next week...and i should know whether this whole thing worked!

@ Mabrey - I just have to got into the laboratory to have the bloods done.... they send it to the doctor and the receptionist will phone me to tell me if i O'd or not..... Then I wait for AF :witch:.... If AF doesnt arrive then I book to see him on CD 38 (10 days after missed AF) This way I dont see him very often and prevent medical insurance running out to soon. 
I hope you come right there!!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Lovely Gina

YAY!!!!! @ Gina!! You still alive!!! Was missing you!!! :hugs: Shame! Have you been working hard? Maybe that is why you also feeling under the weather? I felt TERRIBLE CD 18. Had a HUGE migrain, BAD abdominal pains and burst out crying!! Then CD 19 and 20 (today) im feeling much better. I am much quieter at work though so think the relaxing a bit is helping.... I hope you feel better soon soon!!! :flower: You did tell us about the progesterone....... how does it work and what is it for exactly..... Im learning day by day :happydance:

Its very exciting having more and more ladies join this thread..... I love, love, love this thread..... its just the best ever!!!!:dance:[/QUOTE]


He he he...yeah still alive:winkwink: this Progesterone is a capsule the doc has given me to insert in the vaina from CD16 to CD27 twice daily. I believe it helps you in supporting the progesterone levels. Then she had asked me to come on CD 30 for a scan. If I get my AF in between had to start my round of clomid again. :shrug: the tablets are oozing out and I doubt if I am following the right method in inserting them.:nope:


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Whoo-hoo. AF showed her face today so I will finally get to start my clomid on days 5-9 50 mg. I have a friend in U/S who said she would do one for me once my OPT showed positive and watch my follicles. I am hoping this winter will be my turn for a BFP that stays. Besides taking the clomid at night, any other suggestions from you pros?


----------



## lilyV

LittleLuLu02 - nice to see someone happy w AF's visit. lol, I won't love it if she showed up though as I'm on cycle #2 w clomid, haha


----------



## Dynamicmae

LittleLuLu02 said:


> Whoo-hoo. AF showed her face today so I will finally get to start my clomid on days 5-9 50 mg. I have a friend in U/S who said she would do one for me once my OPT showed positive and watch my follicles. I am hoping this winter will be my turn for a BFP that stays. Besides taking the clomid at night, any other suggestions from you pros?




lilyV said:


> LittleLuLu02 - nice to see someone happy w AF's visit. lol, I won't love it if she showed up though as I'm on cycle #2 w clomid, haha

Hehehe!n lily I thought the same thing... Some people are so excited for AF and others dread it!!!
Lulu I had very terrible side effects on clomid..... The only reason ill be dissappointed if I'm not pregnant this month is because ill have to go on clomid again. Follow my journal to see how my first clomid cycle went. Having said that some ladies get NO side effects whatsoever. I'll pray you are one of the lucky ones!!!!!
21 day bloods now.... Chat later.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Dynamicmae said:


> LittleLuLu02 said:
> 
> 
> Whoo-hoo. AF showed her face today so I will finally get to start my clomid on days 5-9 50 mg. I have a friend in U/S who said she would do one for me once my OPT showed positive and watch my follicles. I am hoping this winter will be my turn for a BFP that stays. Besides taking the clomid at night, any other suggestions from you pros?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> LittleLuLu02 - nice to see someone happy w AF's visit. lol, I won't love it if she showed up though as I'm on cycle #2 w clomid, hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Hehehe!n lily I thought the same thing... Some people are so excited for AF and others dread it!!!
> Lulu I had very terrible side effects on clomid..... The only reason ill be dissappointed if I'm not pregnant this month is because ill have to go on clomid again. Follow my journal to see how my first clomid cycle went. Having said that some ladies get NO side effects whatsoever. I'll pray you are one of the lucky ones!!!!!
> 21 day bloods now.... Chat later.Click to expand...

Lulu - the only side effects i had - were really horrible Hot flushes, and crampy abdomin..i took mine around 8pm at night.:thumbup:


----------



## MummyWant2be

LittleLuLu02 said:


> Whoo-hoo. AF showed her face today so I will finally get to start my clomid on days 5-9 50 mg. I have a friend in U/S who said she would do one for me once my OPT showed positive and watch my follicles. I am hoping this winter will be my turn for a BFP that stays. Besides taking the clomid at night, any other suggestions from you pros?

TTC make us do weird stuff i tell u - i was also extremely hapoy to seee my AF after my MC in July...lol what days will you be taking clomid?


----------



## Lovely Gina

Hey Gina and Maybree what happened to your blood work? Looks like my body is getting ready for the AF. I have this tender breasts and arm pit cramps I usually experience before my AF. May be all this crying I have been doing was also a part of this. Today is my CD20 and there are ten more days for the scan appointment. And if AF turns up then clomid cycle starts again and it would be my last clomid cycle.

I am quite disappointed for I don't have the courage to undergo everything I went on clomid. :cry: at least I am waiting for some Gud news from your side to brighten me up.


----------



## Dynamicmae

No G!!! Don't be so negative!!


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> No G!!! Don't be so negative!!


Hey Dyna what happened to your blood work dear...


----------



## Dynamicmae

The nurse was sweet enough to put it on as urgent bloods... So that the results would be at the doctors before the end of today.... But I phones and the results weren't back yet :( So I'm gonna enjoy a super busy weekend and then phone again on Monday......


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i havent been told yet...i doubt they will tell me anything either way until i go back in either pregnant or about to start my next cycle of clomid.


----------



## LittleLuLu02

MummyWant2be said:


> LittleLuLu02 said:
> 
> 
> Whoo-hoo. AF showed her face today so I will finally get to start my clomid on days 5-9 50 mg. I have a friend in U/S who said she would do one for me once my OPT showed positive and watch my follicles. I am hoping this winter will be my turn for a BFP that stays. Besides taking the clomid at night, any other suggestions from you pros?
> 
> TTC make us do weird stuff i tell u - i was also extremely hapoy to seee my AF after my MC in July...lol what days will you be taking clomid?Click to expand...

Days 5-9. But, now im not sure if I can count what I am doing as the first day of my cycle. the only thing I seem to be passing is brown old blood. (tmi). I am sure the real thing is not far behind. Maybe I am just getting this because of being so late? I don't know for sure.


----------



## Lovely Gina

Hey all, CD 22 and still the symptoms of AF coming soon. Back ache and gassy with constipation. Sore breasts extending till arm pits.


----------



## Dynamicmae

CD 23 today... NO symptoms at all!!! No headache... No pains... No nothing!!! Dunno??


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

10DPO for me. BFN this morning on FRER. hoping it was wrong and just too soon to test. still feels defeating though :(


----------



## flopy7

I too tested BFN, but 8 dpo, so I'm goong to test tomorrow at 11dpo, even though I have zero symptoms, so not very hopeful!


----------



## Dynamicmae

I'm not gonna test till I see doc if I'm 10 days late so CD38... It'll be a loooong wait for me!!!!


----------



## Lovely Gina

The same here, I am not going to test till the doc visit. I have one scheduled for 15 October. If the AF turns up then I have to see her before that. :dohh:
How I hate this long wait. Days are not just running.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Not sure what's the use of puttint 21 day bloods on "urgent"... Results still not at doctor's rooms!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i got my BFP in the early hours of the morning :) stark white yesterday morning and now 2 gorgeous lines. :)


----------



## Dynamicmae

Omw!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Wot CD where?


----------



## sasha0430

CONGRATS MrS. MaBrEy....EXCITING NEWS...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dynamicmae

21 day bloods 1.6!!!!! Has anyone else had such a low reading before?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I was 11DPO but only just barely. i got stark white tests the morning of 10DPO and tested around 2am on a whim at 11DPO and got 2 lines! followed that test with FRER and 2 lines again!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0020.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 9









DSC_0020 (1).jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lovely Gina

Hey Maybree, congrats....very happy for you. Now take care and proper diet and keep us posted with latest developments


----------



## Lovely Gina

Girls I am 9 days DPO and today I have a very bad backache accompanied by brown discharge. My luetal phase is not yet complete and I have all the AF symptoms


----------



## flopy7

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I was 11DPO but only just barely. i got stark white tests the morning of 10DPO and tested around 2am on a whim at 11DPO and got 2 lines! followed that test with FRER and 2 lines again!

Wow Congratulations!! That's great!! H&H 9 months!!
I just tested also at 11 dpo and got a BFN, so I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle! :(


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats mabrey!!! Happy nine months! :)


----------



## claudinator

im on my second round of clomid i think i ovulated early cd10 or cd11 with clomid im worried that the clomid affected the opk


----------



## sugarpi24

Dynamicmae said:


> 21 day bloods 1.6!!!!! Has anyone else had such a low reading before?

Yes I have and it was with clomid...clomid didn't work for me...and my doctor told me a lot of women with pcos the clomid wont work for them...some do...but some don't...and there is always other meds that they can use...so good luck Hun! Was this your first round of clomid?


----------



## Dynamicmae

sugarpi24 said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 21 day bloods 1.6!!!!! Has anyone else had such a low reading before?
> 
> Yes I have and it was with clomid...clomid didn't work for me...and my doctor told me a lot of women with pcos the clomid wont work for them...some do...but some don't...and there is always other meds that they can use...so good luck Hun! Was this your first round of clomid?Click to expand...

Hey Suga
Yip... First round of clomid 50mg... Did you never O on clomid? I was soooo sure I O'd on CD 15 or 16... Had extreme ovary pains.... Could the 21 day bloods have been done to early and the result be incorrect? I see that 21 day bloods should actually be done 7dpo?


----------



## sugarpi24

I never ovulated on clomid. You could ovulate late which can cause the bloods to be wrong..there is always a chance. :) my doctor would do ultrasounds with the bloods...to see my follicles. Mine were never big.


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ Suga..... I'm gonna stay hopeful that I O'd late and that the bloods are inaccurate ;) I need to wait for AF till CD 38...... If it hasn't showed by then I must book to see doc. I've got EXTREME AF pains this evening..... Can't even stand up straight!!! @ Gina...... That sound like implantation to me!!!!!!! Baby dust for u!!!!!!!


----------



## lilyV

*MrS. MaBrEy *- congrats, hon!! what symptoms did you have?


----------



## sugarpi24

Dynamicmae said:


> @ Suga..... I'm gonna stay hopeful that I O'd late and that the bloods are inaccurate ;) I need to wait for AF till CD 38...... If it hasn't showed by then I must book to see doc. I've got EXTREME AF pains this evening..... Can't even stand up straight!!! @ Gina...... That sound like implantation to me!!!!!!! Baby dust for u!!!!!!!

Good luck!!! Hope your bfp is on its way!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

lilyV said:


> *MrS. MaBrEy *- congrats, hon!! what symptoms did you have?

peeing like a race horse
low cramps, like bad af cramps
completely exhausted-need a nap everyday for about 2 or 3 hours
craving things im not allowed to eat! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> @ Suga..... I'm gonna stay hopeful that I O'd late and that the bloods are inaccurate ;) I need to wait for AF till CD 38...... If it hasn't showed by then I must book to see doc. I've got EXTREME AF pains this evening..... Can't even stand up straight!!! @ Gina...... That sound like implantation to me!!!!!!! Baby dust for u!!!!!!!

Hi Dyna, do you think so? But I have all the AF cramps and mood swings accompanied by thumping headache.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Lovely Gina said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> @ Suga..... I'm gonna stay hopeful that I O'd late and that the bloods are inaccurate ;) I need to wait for AF till CD 38...... If it hasn't showed by then I must book to see doc. I've got EXTREME AF pains this evening..... Can't even stand up straight!!! @ Gina...... That sound like implantation to me!!!!!!! Baby dust for u!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Dyna, do you think so? But I have all the AF cramps and mood swings accompanied by thumping headache.Click to expand...

Stay positive!!!! Remember BFP and AF symptoms very similar!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Everyone is so quiet ??????


----------



## Aein

:wacko::shrug::dohh::coffee::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Congrats hun MrS. MaBrEy  bH&H 9months...:happydance:

Gina - FX'd your BFP is just a few days away..:happydance:

Dynamicmae - think you might have Ovulated late hun..don't lose hope.:happydance:

how is everyone else holding up?

CD16 for me !


----------



## Lovely Gina

MummyWant2be said:


> Congrats hun MrS. MaBrEy  bH&H 9months...:happydance:
> 
> Gina - FX'd your BFP is just a few days away..:happydance:
> 
> Dynamicmae - think you might have Ovulated late hun..don't lose hope.:happydance:
> 
> how is everyone else holding up?
> 
> CD16 for me !


Hey thanks a lot dear....it gives me hope. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Lovely Gina

CD 25 and hopefully 11DPO, tender breasts started giving away, ow I don't feel much sensitivity in my breasts, but I became quite emotional. I think may be the stress. I have bad headaches, and sometimes in the night I feel hot flashes, the next moment I have the chills. I have two spots on my forehead like every time before AF. 

Keep us posted girls


----------



## Dynamicmae

As of right now I have absolutely NO symptoms!!!! I'm feeling better than ever!!!! I've got LOADS of energy, NO headache (strange for me as I suffer from migraines) and my skin is BEAUTIFULLY clear!!!! Clearest it's been in YEARS!? Dunno what's going on!!!!!


----------



## Chuffy

Hi, due to start clomid this month, my first ever try. I'm reading the threads and feel confused about all of the abbreviations! 
Concerned to read about side effects ladies, was not aware that this was poss....
I will be on 100mg for 5 days. I'm 42 which I guess is why a stimulated cycle was advised. I'm just worried about it all really......


----------



## Dynamicmae

Chuffy said:


> Hi, due to start clomid this month, my first ever try. I'm reading the threads and feel confused about all of the abbreviations!
> Concerned to read about side effects ladies, was not aware that this was poss....
> I will be on 100mg for 5 days. I'm 42 which I guess is why a stimulated cycle was advised. I'm just worried about it all really......

I was also sooooo confused about abbreviations!!! U are more than welcome to ask and we'll explain... I had extreme side effects on clomid but some peole don't have any side effects ;) Don't be worried ;)


----------



## sugarpi24

If you need help with abbreviations there is a list on the home page of ttc...it is up at the top by welcoming ppl...I had to print it off and keep it by the computer to understand ppl lol :) it was very helpful! I had tons of side effects on clomid as well...it made me think I was pregnant! I hated it! :)


----------



## MummyWant2be

Dynamicmae said:


> As of right now I have absolutely NO symptoms!!!! I'm feeling better than ever!!!! I've got LOADS of energy, NO headache (strange for me as I suffer from migraines) and my skin is BEAUTIFULLY clear!!!! Clearest it's been in YEARS!? Dunno what's going on!!!!!

sounds good to me...how are u feeling today?


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi ladies,

please help me out - a bit confused!

so on Monday mid morning i took a OPK - which was almost positive and we BD that morning and tuesday tested in the afternoon and at nyt and both were positive- and we obviously BD aswell...however last nyt when i tested i got BFN - but BD just incase...so my question is when did i really Ovulate?was it when i first got a Positive OPK and am I now in the TWW?:wacko:


----------



## Dynamicmae

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> lilyV said:
> 
> 
> *MrS. MaBrEy *- congrats, hon!! what symptoms did you have?
> 
> peeing like a race horse
> low cramps, like bad af cramps
> completely exhausted-need a nap everyday for about 2 or 3 hours
> craving things im not allowed to eat! :thumbsup:Click to expand...

Hey Mrs Mabrey..... How are you feeling? Have you seen the doc yet?? Hope you are feeling well!!!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

MummyWant2be said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> As of right now I have absolutely NO symptoms!!!! I'm feeling better than ever!!!! I've got LOADS of energy, NO headache (strange for me as I suffer from migraines) and my skin is BEAUTIFULLY clear!!!! Clearest it's been in YEARS!? Dunno what's going on!!!!!
> 
> sounds good to me...how are u feeling today?Click to expand...

I'm CD 27 today.... No sign of AF..... Woke up with a head cold though :cry:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Lovely Gina said:


> CD 25 and hopefully 11DPO, tender breasts started giving away, ow I don't feel much sensitivity in my breasts, but I became quite emotional. I think may be the stress. I have bad headaches, and sometimes in the night I feel hot flashes, the next moment I have the chills. I have two spots on my forehead like every time before AF.
> 
> Keep us posted girls

How are feeling G???


----------



## CanadianMaple

I just took my last dose of Clomid (100mg, first time taking it) and have noticed these past two days that I am getting a wet CM. They are hoping my LH stays down until tomorrow and I am so scared this means it has elevated and they may need to cancel. 

I thought there was supposed to be a dry up with Clomid? What is your CM like at around CD6-7 on Clomid?


----------



## flopy7

CanadianMaple said:


> I just took my last dose of Clomid (100mg, first time taking it) and have noticed these past two days that I am getting a wet CM. They are hoping my LH stays down until tomorrow and I am so scared this means it has elevated and they may need to cancel.
> 
> I thought there was supposed to be a dry up with Clomid? What is your CM like at around CD6-7 on Clomid?

This was my first month too and I was pretty much dry the hole month, used preseed to help that, but BFN, so I am waiting for AF to show tomorrow.
This next month my Dr. added estradiol to improve my lining that was way too thin on day 13 US


----------



## nursemommy

Didn't get a positive ovulation test this month:-( So frustrated. After all the side effects of Clomid no positive test??? I go in for blood work tomorrow to see if I did ovulate or not.


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> Lovely Gina said:
> 
> 
> CD 25 and hopefully 11DPO, tender breasts started giving away, ow I don't feel much sensitivity in my breasts, but I became quite emotional. I think may be the stress. I have bad headaches, and sometimes in the night I feel hot flashes, the next moment I have the chills. I have two spots on my forehead like every time before AF.
> 
> Keep us posted girls
> 
> How are feeling G???Click to expand...

Hi Dyna, no change as such, but I have my backache and cramps in my legs. These are the systems normally I have before my AF. Moodiness is of course become a part of my life now. Technically I should get my AF tomorrow or on Sunday. If not I have a scan on Monday.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Lovely Gina said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Gina said:
> 
> 
> CD 25 and hopefully 11DPO, tender breasts started giving away, ow I don't feel much sensitivity in my breasts, but I became quite emotional. I think may be the stress. I have bad headaches, and sometimes in the night I feel hot flashes, the next moment I have the chills. I have two spots on my forehead like every time before AF.
> 
> Keep us posted girls
> 
> How are feeling G???Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Dyna, no change as such, but I have my backache and cramps in my legs. These are the systems normally I have before my AF. Moodiness is of course become a part of my life now. Technically I should get my AF tomorrow or on Sunday. If not I have a scan on Monday.Click to expand...

I'm still holding out hope for you!!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

nursemommy said:


> Didn't get a positive ovulation test this month:-( So frustrated. After all the side effects of Clomid no positive test??? I go in for blood work tomorrow to see if I did ovulate or not.

What round are you on?


----------



## MummyWant2be

CanadianMaple said:


> I just took my last dose of Clomid (100mg, first time taking it) and have noticed these past two days that I am getting a wet CM. They are hoping my LH stays down until tomorrow and I am so scared this means it has elevated and they may need to cancel.
> 
> I thought there was supposed to be a dry up with Clomid? What is your CM like at around CD6-7 on Clomid?

i had close to No CM at all...i had to use Preseed when BD'ng..


----------



## Dynamicmae

MummyWant2be said:


> CanadianMaple said:
> 
> 
> I just took my last dose of Clomid (100mg, first time taking it) and have noticed these past two days that I am getting a wet CM. They are hoping my LH stays down until tomorrow and I am so scared this means it has elevated and they may need to cancel.
> 
> I thought there was supposed to be a dry up with Clomid? What is your CM like at around CD6-7 on Clomid?
> 
> i had close to No CM at all...i had to use Preseed when BD'ng..Click to expand...

I also used preseed


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

nursemommy said:


> Didn't get a positive ovulation test this month:-( So frustrated. After all the side effects of Clomid no positive test??? I go in for blood work tomorrow to see if I did ovulate or not.

sometimes the clomid messes with OPK results. did you :sex: anyway? you could still be in with a chance.


----------



## Yessica

Hi, My name is Yessica, 
I feel like i am driving myself and my husband crazy. Oh before i forget, I have an 8 year old princess and that pregnancy was easy, Back then i was on the depo too, got off it and a month later there was a big possitive line. well my story began last Novemeber (2011). I got my last shot of Depo after using it for about 6 years on and off. I get it the shot stays in your body for a while after stoping. I was not having a period the entire time i was on depo. well around May 2012 the doctor gave me Clomid (50mg) for 5 days. and then he gave me the HCG shot. well June can and went and i had spotting but not a period. July pass and nothing, not even a spot of blood. at the end aug 2012 the doctor gave me another round of Clomid (50mg) and on day 12 in sep 2012 had an ultrasound and the follicles looked perfect. right ovary had a follicle that was 25mm, 22mm and 18mm in size. the doctor didnt even bother to look at the left size. well that day i got the HCG shot and the doctor said go home and have sex. so me and my husband did just that. we did the waiting game for the next two weeks. and then when we thought everything was good, there goes my period. now the doctor wants us to try another round of clomid and go back on day 12 (20 Oct 2012). The doctor is telling me that my body is finally back to normal and that is a good thing i got a period since it came on its own without any other drug to make me have it. well now my husband is leaving to afganistan and if we do it again , it will be that last time we can try until a year from now. Sorry if it took so long to explain. now that i had said it all my biggest question is how come the clomid is not working if my body is back to normal from depo? and how long is it goin to take for me to get pregnant at this rate? any information that you guys can provide will be helpful. I odnt want to loose hope but i dont know what else to do. Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## nursemommy

Dynamicmae said:


> nursemommy said:
> 
> 
> Didn't get a positive ovulation test this month:-( So frustrated. After all the side effects of Clomid no positive test??? I go in for blood work tomorrow to see if I did ovulate or not.
> 
> What round are you on?Click to expand...

We are on our 4th round of clomid


----------



## nursemommy

Yup we did more than we have te past 2 months. My doctor said every other day from days 10 t 20. We ended up with a total of 7 times I think. 



MrS. MaBrEy said:


> nursemommy said:
> 
> 
> Didn't get a positive ovulation test this month:-( So frustrated. After all the side effects of Clomid no positive test??? I go in for blood work tomorrow to see if I did ovulate or not.
> 
> sometimes the clomid messes with OPK results. did you :sex: anyway? you could still be in with a chance.Click to expand...


----------



## flopy7

Yessica said:


> Hi, My name is Yessica,
> I feel like i am driving myself and my husband crazy. Oh before i forget, I have an 8 year old princess and that pregnancy was easy, Back then i was on the depo too, got off it and a month later there was a big possitive line. well my story began last Novemeber (2011). I got my last shot of Depo after using it for about 6 years on and off. I get it the shot stays in your body for a while after stoping. I was not having a period the entire time i was on depo. well around May 2012 the doctor gave me Clomid (50mg) for 5 days. and then he gave me the HCG shot. well June can and went and i had spotting but not a period. July pass and nothing, not even a spot of blood. at the end aug 2012 the doctor gave me another round of Clomid (50mg) and on day 12 in sep 2012 had an ultrasound and the follicles looked perfect. right ovary had a follicle that was 25mm, 22mm and 18mm in size. the doctor didnt even bother to look at the left size. well that day i got the HCG shot and the doctor said go home and have sex. so me and my husband did just that. we did the waiting game for the next two weeks. and then when we thought everything was good, there goes my period. now the doctor wants us to try another round of clomid and go back on day 12 (20 Oct 2012). The doctor is telling me that my body is finally back to normal and that is a good thing i got a period since it came on its own without any other drug to make me have it. well now my husband is leaving to afganistan and if we do it again , it will be that last time we can try until a year from now. Sorry if it took so long to explain. now that i had said it all my biggest question is how come the clomid is not working if my body is back to normal from depo? and how long is it goin to take for me to get pregnant at this rate? any information that you guys can provide will be helpful. I odnt want to loose hope but i dont know what else to do. Thank you for your help in advance.

Hi Yessica! I would say give it another try or maybe one cycle unmedicated? Perhaps you don't even need the clomid. I would say it did work for you though, cause it made you ovulate, clomid doesn't guarantee that you will get pregnant. Hope this helped!


----------



## Lovely Gina

Hi girls, Today is my CD 28 and 14 DPO and I was so curious today morning that I could not wait till Monday doc appointment and took a test at around 9:a.m, (that's not my first morning urine) and got two lines but it is faint to look at. I am confused ladies for I have a very bad backache and I hope Monday comes soon now. I want to retest tomo morning but my DH says not to stress with it and wait down for Monday. Of course I am running down the tests and I can't get them till Monday. Oh my god please let the Monday prop up soon. Pray for me girls..please....


@Dyna, dear this is the status just help me out....

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a620/srisiri/bd0b5d51098a71bf85fd014f46029e51_zps7a283500.jpg


----------



## sugarpi24

That's so exciting lovely gina!!! :) I hope you get good news at your appt. :)


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ G.... I told u I'm hopeful for u!!!! That's looking good!!! Naughty girl for testing!!! Hehe!!! I'm praying HARD!!!! But if u CD28 am I CD29? I lost count... Hehe!!! I'm useless @ this!! I'm soooooooooo excited for u!!!!!!!!


----------



## piya

@lovely gina- congrats for the bfp.. have happy and healthy 9 months...


----------



## Lovely Gina

Hmmmm....I have gone on a road trip today and by the end of the day I have some spotting now. Its accompanied with severe bachache and cramps, I think AF is turning back to me:cry:


----------



## piya

praying for u to keep af away.. I too had cramps like AF when i tested.. i wish its same for u..


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ Gina..... Its almost Monday :) Keep your cin up!!!!
Ive got AF pains today but no sign of AF


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i've had AF like pain all day long on and off from 3 days before the positive test and everything has been fine. chin up gina!


----------



## sarahlou1985

Hey I'm joining you here if that's ok :) I've just finished my first round of clomid 50mg. We have been ttc 25 months and diagnosed with unexplained infertility. No side effects just quite nauseous bleugh x


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> @ Gina..... Its almost Monday :) Keep your cin up!!!!
> Ive got AF pains today but no sign of AF

I keep my fingers crossed for you Dyna. Please pray for me


----------



## Lovely Gina

Thanks dyna, Maybree, piya, sugarpi, Sara for the support. Yeah the doc confirmed the pregnancy. She has seen a very tiny gestational sac. So it's too early stage and she had asked me to come for a featal viability scan on 26th of oct. so haven't yet shared this news with any one, except my husband and of course you all. Please pray for me. I am hoping and wishing that you all get positive result this month, so that we all can continue your journey for nine months. Thanks to you all.:hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

this is great news for a Monday...:happydance: so happy for you hun!

hapy pregnancy...prayingyou'll have a smooth journey!congrats :hugs:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Wow Gina!!!!!! Your news made me cry now!!! How silly!!! Congrats and I'm praying non stop that you will have a happy healthy nine months ahead!!!!!!! :D 
I'm soooooo excited for u!!!!!!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Ladies.... Im feeling terrible today :'( Head cold is easing up a bit but I just feel really shitty... I'm tired and irritable... I feel flustered, frustrated and outta my depth... Dunno if I'm getting depressed or what's going on? HELP!!


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> Ladies.... Im feeling terrible today :'( Head cold is easing up a bit but I just feel really shitty... I'm tired and irritable... I feel flustered, frustrated and outta my depth... Dunno if I'm getting depressed or what's going on? HELP!!

Dear Dyna, I am praying heart fully for the Gud news from your side. I want you to accompany in the journey.....take Gud care and your symptoms are real encouraging


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> Wow Gina!!!!!! Your news made me cry now!!! How silly!!! Congrats and I'm praying non stop that you will have a happy healthy nine months ahead!!!!!!! :D
> I'm soooooo excited for u!!!!!!!


Thank you so much Dyna, I am really touched by your messg. I haven't shared this news with my family yet, waiting to get the second scan done. Thanking for being there all these days and we will continue this.:hugs:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Thank G!!! How are u feeling? Gow are symptoms? You and DH must be excited?


----------



## flopy7

Lovely Gina said:


> Thanks dyna, Maybree, piya, sugarpi, Sara for the support. Yeah the doc confirmed the pregnancy. She has seen a very tiny gestational sac. So it's too early stage and she had asked me to come for a featal viability scan on 26th of oct. so haven't yet shared this news with any one, except my husband and of course you all. Please pray for me. I am hoping and wishing that you all get positive result this month, so that we all can continue your journey for nine months. Thanks to you all.:hugs:

Congratulations!!! Those are great news!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Lovely Gina

flopy7 said:


> Lovely Gina said:
> 
> 
> Thanks dyna, Maybree, piya, sugarpi, Sara for the support. Yeah the doc confirmed the pregnancy. She has seen a very tiny gestational sac. So it's too early stage and she had asked me to come for a featal viability scan on 26th of oct. so haven't yet shared this news with any one, except my husband and of course you all. Please pray for me. I am hoping and wishing that you all get positive result this month, so that we all can continue your journey for nine months. Thanks to you all.:hugs:
> 
> Congratulations!!! Those are great news!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!Click to expand...

Thank you Floppy


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> Thank G!!! How are u feeling? Gow are symptoms? You and DH must be excited?

No symptoms as such yet but cramps like AF is nearing and moodiness. Hmmmm....we are very happy but at the same time nervous. I already had a miscarriage the first yr of our marriage so very tensed this time. So how are you Dyna?


----------



## Dynamicmae

Don't be tense!! Just relax ;) I've got AF pains... I'm tired... Feel a bit down... But I've got a BUSY day ahead so I must cheer up and keep going!!! :D Mwah!!


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> Don't be tense!! Just relax ;) I've got AF pains... I'm tired... Feel a bit down... But I've got a BUSY day ahead so I must cheer up and keep going!!! :D Mwah!!


Let's hope for the best. As I have said I still have the AF symptoms accompanied with a backache. Today while I was teaching, I had this severe pain in my back and I was so worried. So Dyna the tiredness is actually a good symptom so keep hoping and praying for the best:thumbup:


----------



## Lovely Gina

Hey Maybree, how are you? Ay new changes in the symptoms?


----------



## Dynamicmae

CD32 today... Feeling much better!! A little tired, skin breaking out, other than that feeling good!! I'm waiting for 10 days late... CD38... Then I need to phone doc to make appointment to see him... He says many early miscarriages happen and I mustnt test early by myself I must wait to see him.... He says its safer that way... But I must be honest I was dying yesterday to just go buy a home test!!!! How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

ok, I FINALLY started my cycle so I can now start my clomid. My doctor wants me to take it on days 5-9. Tomorrow is day 5 for me. I plan on taking it before I go to bed. Anybody care to share their experiences/side effects/advice with their very first round of clomid? Anyone get pregnant the first go around?


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey Lulu! I was on my first round of clomid CD 2-6 in September.... 21 day bloods showed I did not ovulate... However the bloods are meant to be done 7dpo... And I strongly believe I ovulated CD16 so bloods were done to early and could be inaccurate ;) I'm now CD 32 so 4 days late.... I'm staying hopeful!!! I had terrible side effects from the clomid!!! Follow my journal for my journey.... GOOD LUCK!! Holding thumbs for u!!!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

I'm CD 32 today... I'm so tempted to get a test!! We do mountain biking and we have a race this weekend.... I know my heart rate goes SUPER high when I race and I'm scared that if I am pregnant it effects baba.... So I'm not sure what to do..... I don't want to sit out the race to find out I wasn't pregnant, but don't wanna do anything silly.... What do you ladies think i should I do?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Dynamicmae said:


> I'm CD 32 today... I'm so tempted to get a test!! We do mountain biking and we have a race this weekend.... I know my heart rate goes SUPER high when I race and I'm scared that if I am pregnant it effects baba.... So I'm not sure what to do..... I don't want to sit out the race to find out I wasn't pregnant, but don't wanna do anything silly.... What do you ladies think i should I do?



Definately test! and if it is negative, I would call the doctor by Friday if you still haven't started and demand a blood test just to be sure.


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> I'm CD 32 today... I'm so tempted to get a test!! We do mountain biking and we have a race this weekend.... I know my heart rate goes SUPER high when I race and I'm scared that if I am pregnant it effects baba.... So I'm not sure what to do..... I don't want to sit out the race to find out I wasn't pregnant, but don't wanna do anything silly.... What do you ladies think i should I do?

Hey Dyna, why don't you test on Friday and I think that would be the best time...I will keep praying for 
you dear


----------



## Dynamicmae

I'm almost to scared to test.... Eeeekkkkk!!! I promised myself I'd wait till I saw the doc.... I think if I don't start by saturday I'm gonna race REALLY slowly and keep the heart rate low.... I really don't FEEL pregnant.... When u ladies got BFP's did u know deep down that u were pregnant?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Dynamicmae said:


> I'm almost to scared to test.... Eeeekkkkk!!! I promised myself I'd wait till I saw the doc.... I think if I don't start by saturday I'm gonna race REALLY slowly and keep the heart rate low.... I really don't FEEL pregnant.... When u ladies got BFP's did u know deep down that u were pregnant?


I knew before I even skipped my period. (When my cycles were regular) 
I think as women, we just know when something is different.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Dynamicmae said:


> I'm almost to scared to test.... Eeeekkkkk!!! I promised myself I'd wait till I saw the doc.... I think if I don't start by saturday I'm gonna race REALLY slowly and keep the heart rate low.... I really don't FEEL pregnant.... When u ladies got BFP's did u know deep down that u were pregnant?

I never knew i was pregnant - and only tested on cd42 -only had sore boobs no other symptoms. i have a really good feeling about u! :hugs:


----------



## Lovely Gina

Hey I have a very bad constant back ache. Can I call it a back ache or pelvic shooting pain? I am not sure but it is lower back just on top of my buttocks, what do you think it could be? I am quite sacred because I am just 5 weeks pregnant


----------



## Dynamicmae

My pregnant friend had that and doc said it was the ligaments stretching....


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> My pregnant friend had that and doc said it was the ligaments stretching....

Dear Dyna, how are you? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ Gina...CD 35... 3 days till I call doc... Fought the EXTREME urge to buy a HPT this morning!!!!! Asked DH what he would do if he was me.... He says he doesn't know but remembers me telling him that doc says we shouldt test early.... Got even more CM today.... Clear and slippery..... This wait and not knowing is KILLING me!!!! Sooooo I'm going to get a HPT now.... As we speak...
I just can't wait anymore!!!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ G... How's pains?


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hpt negative friends...... Feel better knowing though!!!!


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> Hpt negative friends...... Feel better knowing though!!!!


Dear Dyna, was it your first morning urine you have checked with? Anyways I still have hope for you, don't tire yourself much in the race tomo. Everything will go on well baby, somehow I have a hunch that I gonna hear good news:hugs:


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> @ G... How's pains?

The pain I static, I called up the doc in the afternoon and she had told me that she cannot do anything right now for I had a scan much early on Monday. I need to wait till 26th for another scan and in the mean time she had asked me take rest. She had prescribed a tab for the pain but am not sure. Today there are stabbing pulls in my lower abdomen, on and off. I am quite scared.i am just leaving the rest in the hands of god. Frankly I am not able to enjoy the news because of these disturbing symptoms.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey G!!
Thank you for the positivity!!! I still don't FEEL pregnant, so its almost like the test just confirmed what I've been feeling... I'm not really disappointed, feels better knowing. I'm actually kinda excited to start my next cycle... If AF must come it must just hurry up!!! :D I did also google and it looks like clomid could extend cycle length also. I'm VERY sorry to hear about ur pain!!! I'm am praying for u!!! If it helps my pregnant friend had TERRIBLE pains in her first trimester!!! She couldn't even stand straight and she's now 26 weeks along... Try relax and rest and pamper urself a bit ;)


----------



## Dynamicmae

CD 36.... Hectic AF pains!!!! Went to toilet... Some red on toilet paper.... And the next cycle begins... Let's do this!!!!!! :D


----------



## piya

Lovely Gina said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> @ G... How's pains?
> 
> The pain I static, I called up the doc in the afternoon and she had told me that she cannot do anything right now for I had a scan much early on Monday. I need to wait till 26th for another scan and in the mean time she had asked me take rest. She had prescribed a tab for the pain but am not sure. Today there are stabbing pulls in my lower abdomen, on and off. I am quite scared.i am just leaving the rest in the hands of god. Frankly I am not able to enjoy the news because of these disturbing symptoms.Click to expand...

hi, dont worry! its muscular stretching pain.. i too had it.. it will go away in next 2weeks.. :hugs: dont take any stress now..plz


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> CD 36.... Hectic AF pains!!!! Went to toilet... Some red on toilet paper.... And the next cycle begins... Let's do this!!!!!! :D


Hey Dyna, hope you are fine....take care dear


----------



## Lovely Gina

piya said:


> Lovely Gina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> @ G... How's pains?
> 
> The pain I static, I called up the doc in the afternoon and she had told me that she cannot do anything right now for I had a scan much early on Monday. I need to wait till 26th for another scan and in the mean time she had asked me take rest. She had prescribed a tab for the pain but am not sure. Today there are stabbing pulls in my lower abdomen, on and off. I am quite scared.i am just leaving the rest in the hands of god. Frankly I am not able to enjoy the news because of these disturbing symptoms.Click to expand...
> 
> hi, dont worry! its muscular stretching pain.. i too had it.. it will go away in next 2weeks.. :hugs: dont take any stress now..plzClick to expand...


Hey Piya, thank you so much for the comfort and support, I am trying not to take any stress but am worried about every moment. I will try to one out of it...just remind me in ur prayers


----------



## LittleLuLu02

alright ladies, I am confused. :shrug: Today is cycle day 9 and I took my last clomid today. About 2 hours later, I started bleeding again like AF is back. I couldn't even begin to call it spotting. This is my first round ever so I don't have anything to compare it to. Have any of you had bleeding after taking Clomid? We have not :sex: in almost 2 weeks due to AF so I know it isn't bleeding from that. And I am positive that I am not pregnant or was not pregnant before taking the clomid. Any ideas or suggestions of what might be causing this? 

I guess I will see how long it lasts. It is very annoying. I am getting discouraged. :-(


----------



## Dynamicmae

Never heard of this... Maybe call ur doc?


----------



## flopy7

LittleLuLu02 said:


> alright ladies, I am confused. :shrug: Today is cycle day 9 and I took my last clomid today. About 2 hours later, I started bleeding again like AF is back. I couldn't even begin to call it spotting. This is my first round ever so I don't have anything to compare it to. Have any of you had bleeding after taking Clomid? We have not :sex: in almost 2 weeks due to AF so I know it isn't bleeding from that. And I am positive that I am not pregnant or was not pregnant before taking the clomid. Any ideas or suggestions of what might be causing this?
> 
> I guess I will see how long it lasts. It is very annoying. I am getting discouraged. :-(

I never heard about something like that either, what dis your Dr say?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

The bleeding only lasted a few hours last night so I didn't call the doctor. everything is fine today, but the hot flashes started this afternoon. More of just a flush feeling in my face and tingling in my cheeks. Just going to plan on :sex: every other day if my DH can keep up with me :haha:


----------



## flopy7

Hello!! How is everybody? I'm on cd 12, but unmedicated, we decided to skip one cycle because my lininig was soooo thin, so we'll see what happens!


----------



## ttcasap

CD 32 of anywhere between 28 and 32 day cycle no af, feel preggers, want to test but so scared I'll see a BFN instead of my long awaited BFP. Wondering if stress is holding up my AF or possibly my recent weight loss, only 7 lbs in 3 weeks from eating a better diet no more fast food and junk and sodas!
my headaches have returned which is annoying I want to take my migraine meds, but not if I'm expecting, so holding off on those, nausea, dizzy spells at work for the last week or so on and off, constant trips to bathroom, post O slippery cm, thought it was Af showing up but it wasn't no signs of AF showing up, none of the usual horrid backaches, constipation or anything so.... I don't know. I'm driving myself batty trying to wait until I'm a week late to test, but not knowing is driving me insane.


----------



## Hope1409

Sounds promising ttcasap! Test with fmu and keep us posted :)


----------



## Dynamicmae

I say test.... I was in the same boat last week.... I felt much better after testing despit the BFN..... On 2nd round of Clomid now.... Feeling GOOD!!! :D


----------



## Lovely Gina

Dynamicmae said:


> I say test.... I was in the same boat last week.... I felt much better after testing despit the BFN..... On 2nd round of Clomid now.... Feeling GOOD!!! :D


Hey Dyna, good to see you after some time....how are you and which CD or you in?


----------



## Lovely Gina

ttcasap said:


> CD 32 of anywhere between 28 and 32 day cycle no af, feel preggers, want to test but so scared I'll see a BFN instead of my long awaited BFP. Wondering if stress is holding up my AF or possibly my recent weight loss, only 7 lbs in 3 weeks from eating a better diet no more fast food and junk and sodas!
> my headaches have returned which is annoying I want to take my migraine meds, but not if I'm expecting, so holding off on those, nausea, dizzy spells at work for the last week or so on and off, constant trips to bathroom, post O slippery cm, thought it was Af showing up but it wasn't no signs of AF showing up, none of the usual horrid backaches, constipation or anything so.... I don't know. I'm driving myself batty trying to wait until I'm a week late to test, but not knowing is driving me insane.


Sounds promising....


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey G!!! Was thinking of u today!!!! Do u go for ur scan tomorrow? How u feeling?? CD 6... Last day of clomid today. Side effects weren't to bad this time around. A little forgetful and dull constant headache but not bad.... I'm charting this month also....


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies

Hope you all don't mind me joining this group. I've just started my first round of 50mg clomid after TTC for 12 months and having a miscarriage and chemical. Doctor seems to think that although I ovulate on my own clomid will bring on a stronger ovulation and hopefully be enough to get us pregnant. I'm currently on CD13 with no sign of ovulation yet, I normally ovulate between CD11 and CD13 without clomid. 

For any of you ladies that chart your cycle did you notice a temperature increase (mines up from 36.6 average before ovulation to 37 before ovulation). I stopped taking clomid on CD9 and my temp still hasn't dropped back down. Everything I've read says that your temp will normally return to normal a few days after finishing your last tablet. I'm worried that I'll miss ovulation with such high temps.

Looking forward to getting to know you all. :wave:


----------



## LittleLuLu02

I am now starting my two week wait. We will baby dance tomorrow too, just to make sure we catch it and I will continue to use the OPK's.

Hoping this is my month. I have my hopes set so high, but at the same time I am scared to have any hope at all for fear of disappointment.


----------



## flopy7

Two week wait here too!! 4 DPO today, I can't wait to test!! When are you testing LittleLulu02?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

flopy7 said:


> Two week wait here too!! 4 DPO today, I can't wait to test!! When are you testing LittleLulu02?

I am going to at least wait until 14dpo unless I have symptoms that just can't be explained by anything else other than being pregnant. I am about to update my journal. feel free to stalk me!


----------



## ttcasap

Took a test First response rapid response, BFN, still no witch really getting annoyed, I wish she'd either come or stay gone and me get my BFP. I swear I don't know how long I can handle this waiting and hoping to get dashed with each BFN. Thinking hubby and I should say Fit and wait until after our cruise in January. We can't afford IUI which would be our next step and he doesn't want to do it anyway, it's too weird for him. Bummed!


----------



## flopy7

That must be really hard for you ttcasap! I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## ttcasap

Still no AF now cd41, another BFN this morning with FMU using Fr Rapid response. Really thinking I should just call the dr and have her get me a script for Provera so at least I have a Cd to start with ovulation testing this month, maybe do another round of blood tests on Cd 3 and start doing the day 21 bloods again. I'm so worried that I'm starting my menopause early or going thru Peri-menopause. Not sure what my family history is as I am adopted and my twin had a hysterectomy @ 30 thanks to precancerous endometrium.


----------



## flopy7

ttcasap said:


> Still no AF now cd41, another BFN this morning with FMU using Fr Rapid response. Really thinking I should just call the dr and have her get me a script for Provera so at least I have a Cd to start with ovulation testing this month, maybe do another round of blood tests on Cd 3 and start doing the day 21 bloods again. I'm so worried that I'm starting my menopause early or going thru Peri-menopause. Not sure what my family history is as I am adopted and my twin had a hysterectomy @ 30 thanks to precancerous endometrium.

Are you seeing an RE? I think that would be good at this point!
I'm 7 DPO, imagining symptoms!! Hope they are for real, I guess I wil kmow in a few days.


----------



## 3yrsNwaiting

About 6 months ago I went to my OB/GYN and did annual scans and all and talked to him about ttc. He diagnosed me with PCOS. He prescribed medroxy pr to welcome AF and clomid to take 3-7 (5 rounds/cycles) with no follow up for 12 months unless I had problems with the meds. Medroxy pr did the trick for about 6 months AF visited as long as I was taking the meds. I took two rounds of clomid days 3-7 for the first two months then chickened out and took a few month break the stress and pressure of ttc was just too much at the time. So that left me with 3 refills on the clomid and all the time in the world to decide to pick it back up. After 6 months I noticed the medroxy pr didn't work one month. I tested like a wild woman on to get several BFN's. That next month my family dr. started me on some meds for weight loss and metformin to help with weight loss and PCOS. The very first MEt pill brought AF home! :thumbup: I have now been taking medroxy pr- met- and the weight loss pill for about 3 months. I have lost about 25 lbs :happydance: And right now am about 10-11 dpo. I know I o'd this month because.....!!! I felt it!!! I remember when I first started medroxy (prevera) my research showed I would probably have severe cramps and heavy AF but I really didn't. Maybe slightly both but the excitement of actually have a menstrual and feeling like a woman outweighed the bad. I do remember having mild headaches while taking the clomid tablets but this month is so different!! Mind you this is the first month that I have taken: Medroxy to start AF then I switched it up Round 3 of clomid about 3-4 months later I did days 5-9 this time and everyday in between I have been taking metformin and my fat girl pill. ( no side effects from those two after two weeks/ months ago) 

Okay!!! so.... CD11-12 I felt it! I had moderate to severe cramps in my right and left ovary and uterus pretty much all across my pelvic area for 8-12 hours that day. My guess was... growing follicles/ovulation. I had never felt anything like it! It was much different than AF cramps which I hardly ever have anyways. I just know that's what it was. I am probably 10-11 dpo and have had mild cramping/pressure almost everyday since o. my nipples are sooo tender! I have had heartburn. nausea/vomiting a few times. I feel a weird air filled uterus feeling everyday almost all day. I have had really ReallY vivid dreams, have been somewhat emotional--first 48 had me almost in tears the other day lol. I have a weird sense of calm lol. I have tested at like 6dpo and 8dpo and got BFN. I have heard that clomid will give false symptoms but it never has me! If I am not pregnant I am very confident that I will be soon hopeful for next cycle because I just feel that all the meds combined got the factory in gear!!! I have never felt my ovaries. I have never felt my uterus. I have now and I love it!!! <3 <3 Feeling so positive and full of hope!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Dynamicmae

Sounds EXCITING 3yrs!!!!! I'm CD 14 and for the first time ever have eggwhite CM.... I'm sooooo excited!!! Hehehe! How silly!!!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Ladies.... how do i attach my graph on here?


----------



## ttcasap

flopy7 said:


> ttcasap said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF now cd41, another BFN this morning with FMU using Fr Rapid response. Really thinking I should just call the dr and have her get me a script for Provera so at least I have a Cd to start with ovulation testing this month, maybe do another round of blood tests on Cd 3 and start doing the day 21 bloods again. I'm so worried that I'm starting my menopause early or going thru Peri-menopause. Not sure what my family history is as I am adopted and my twin had a hysterectomy @ 30 thanks to precancerous endometrium.
> 
> Are you seeing an RE? I think that would be good at this point!
> I'm 7 DPO, imagining symptoms!! Hope they are for real, I guess I wil kmow in a few days.Click to expand...

No RE as right now we're not sure if insurance will cover it and we aren't rolling in money. DH isn't sure if we'll veer see one because of his last experience with the local one, he was so embarrassed and grossed out he kind of flipped a bit about it. we'll see we're both on a weight loss journey as we are both pretty over weight. So perhaps when that is done adn we have reached our goal weight we'll get pregnant.


----------



## lilyV

*3yrsNwaiting *- I don't think you O'd so early. From having really long cycles to an early O? I was on Clomid for two cycles. What I read was that Clomid can bring on O sooner. I typically O arond CD18 and w Clomid, I O'ed around CD16. Dr should tell you to start BD 5 days after you take your last pill. I was taking Clomid CD5-9 and so I was to start BD on CD14. I'm no dr but I stand by what I believe. Also, I O every cycle and I get cramps before O too. Those cramps are IDK what but it's certainly not O for me. I've been charting for 11 months and so I'm pretty comfortable with my stats of what my body's doing.. yours is different of course so you can certainly take my info w a grain of salt. GL to you.

PS I don't know anything about that other drug you mentioned and so IDK how it changes things for clomid, if it does at all. again, GL


----------



## 3yrsNwaiting

Believe me I have done my research I also have a wonderful doctor working with me which brings up another plus... I have been PCOS and untreated forever... and just started ttc with the care of an amazing dr. I am sure what I felt was the clomid working on me--follicles growing to size and such, it's a process that doesn't just happen in one certain day. By my chart I should have ovulated in between the days Oct 20-25th. I started having these weird cramps I speek of about 9-10 days before that... possible clomid side effects but very possible ovulation cramping. Many women do experience ovulation pains such as cramping, pinching, pulling, etc. My cycles aren't extremely long either...? Right at 30 days since I have been taking medroxy(provera). I'm not sure what med you were unsure of... metformin? Met is a drug that is extremely effective in treating women with PCOS when combined with clomid. (which i have been dx with PCOS.) 75% of women will conceive while taking met and clomid if they're BMI is below 25. :idea: 

After checking my charts I'm right at 9-10 dpo CROSS YOUR TOES & FINGERS & TOUNGES!! EVERYTHING BUT LEGS :p

So with all these things as factors I know I have a reason to be hopeful this month!!! :happydance:

Finally have a doctor with a plan!!! =D&gt;
25lb weightloss!!! :happydance:
Clomid 3rd round (First round days 5-9/first round that body reacted at all!!)
Metformin (First month combined with Clomid!!!) [-o&lt;

[-X Can't blame a girl for being excited, I am just simply pleased with the fact that I feel my body reacting...false pg symptoms or not I like that I feel something for the first time ever. \\:D/ If not this month I see it like I got all the time in the world!! I know it will happen. =))

:dust: wish everybody the best of luck!!!


----------



## lilyV

yup, it was metformin/provera that I don't know anything about. I had understood your cycles were over 38 days, apologies, I must have been thinking of something else.

GL hon.


----------



## flopy7

Hello!! I got weak today and tested at 12 DPO, BFN &#55357;&#56869;
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ttcasap

Flopy
Still no Af and all BFN's on HPT's called dr she said she wouldn't order a blood HcG as she thinks I'm back to my skipping periods cycle, her nurse basically said call if I get a BFP or DH decides to go for more tests and we decide to go the IUI route. So I think it is time to start dr shopping again, I just want a blood test ordered period, for total confirmation one way or the other. Sat. will be 3 weeks late so..... frustrating to say the least.


----------



## sugarpi24

Tttc can you get one without the doctor? I can it just cost more. Why don't they give you provera or progesterone to just start your period too?! :( I bet its frustrating doctors just don't seem to see that!


----------



## flopy7

ttcasap said:


> Flopy
> Still no Af and all BFN's on HPT's called dr she said she wouldn't order a blood HcG as she thinks I'm back to my skipping periods cycle, her nurse basically said call if I get a BFP or DH decides to go for more tests and we decide to go the IUI route. So I think it is time to start dr shopping again, I just want a blood test ordered period, for total confirmation one way or the other. Sat. will be 3 weeks late so..... frustrating to say the least.

That's really disappointing!! You should come to Mexico, here tests are quite cheap and if you know what you need yypu can get the tests done qt private labs without seeing a Dr.


----------



## ttcasap

Floppy you would think as much as we pay for healthcare here it would be better but no such luck.it seems you have to go elsewhere for more compassionate care.


----------



## MrsHamstra

anyones husband taken clomid?

Mine started tonight.
I did 7 months but now that I ovulate on my own I don't need it.
He has a count of 6 mil hoping to spike it =)


----------



## 2preciousgirl

ive been on clomid 3 months the 1st two was 50mg n the last one was 100mg.i was suppost to ovulate already n still havent im gettn worried n:nope: i have 2 girls age 3 and 15 months.im trying for my boy now.after my second girl my periods werent comeing so my doc put me on provera n clomid i guess i jus need advice cuz im confused on why i havent ovulated yet and i did the first 2 months???:brat::brat:


----------



## horseypants

hi all, ive been lurking for a while - i finished my first round of clomid and just started round two last night - but here's my question. did any of you have a really really light af the first round? mine has always been a mess in the past and so far, this has been four days of really light stop and start flow - barely more than spotting. is there a chance my lining got too thin? could this improve for this 2nd cycle or will the same thing happen? tell me about your first clomid af and subsequent ones. ps. i wanna have twins


----------



## Dynamicmae

Progesterone bloods done CD24 8dpo results came back : 66.3nmol/L... YAY!!!! On CD26 today... Feelin positive. Very hungry, craving chocolate, tired and pulling feeling in uterus..... Could all be in my head.... But feeling GOOD about this month!!


----------



## 2preciousgirl

my af was pretty much too heavy.i never really hAD af after my 2nd child but afyerprovera it started its own course now tey cme regular i jus finished my 3rd round n waitn for a +.i wuldnt mind twins butmu husband is as twin so i doubt i will get tht chance.goo luck to u and lots of baby dust to u


----------



## ttcreed

Hey ladies! I have been gone for about six months. I was pregnant with my first, due to clomid. We lost our daughter on May 2, 2012 to Chorioamnionitis. We are now attempting to try for another baby. I hope we have some good news soon. Hope to talk to you all again!


----------



## lilyV

I'm so sorry for your loss, ttcreed. best of luck in your journey.


----------



## MummyWant2be

ttcreed said:


> Hey ladies! I have been gone for about six months. I was pregnant with my first, due to clomid. We lost our daughter on May 2, 2012 to Chorioamnionitis. We are now attempting to try for another baby. I hope we have some good news soon. Hope to talk to you all again!

so sorry for ur loss :hugs::hugs: really hope you get your rainbow soon:hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

2preciousgirl- I too, have been on clomid for 3 months ( Dec. being my third) I was on 50mg the first month and 100mg the second and now the third. I had the same problem with my periods they were so light. My lining had thinned out from the clomid which is a common symptom! This however, was believed to be my problem with ttc the last two months. My egg quality was great and I was ovulating just no Implantation ( due to thin lining/ they think). So this month I am now on my 3rd day of clomid and then I do 3 days of this "Gonal-F injectable" that is suppose to thicken my lining to help with implantation. You may want to ask your doctor if this is perhaps the same thing you are going through. Hope that helped! ;o)


----------



## momof1making2

I'm so sorry that last comment was for *HORSEYPANTS* not 2preciousgirl. lol sorry ladies I'm clearly reading to many thread posts at once lol lol lol


----------



## jpinkc

We are ttc #2, our daughter is 3 wed. I have completely irregular cycles and don't ovulate on my own (well to the best of my knowledge), but after provera induced peroid and 1 round of 50mg clomid, we conceived #1. I started clomid ttc#2 on Cd 5-9. I was told to start opks cd10 and bd eod. I had positive opks on Cd 10 and we bd but all opks since negative.we still bd eod. My real issue is I know Cd 10 is early to o but I feel like I od early last time, just cant remember. I'm on Cd 16 and all day ive had extreme bloating, cramping, low back pain. No positive opks. Is this a clomid side effect? Am I getting ready to ovulate or could I really have od already? I just wish I could remember how it went last time but my first child has fried my brain. Thanks in advance for any help. Oh I have Cd 21 progesterone level and was told to hpt day 35.


----------



## sekky

Hello ladies. Am new to this thread and I just wanted to ask if there is anyone in this group that has use tamoxifen before for ovulation induction. Can it be used with clomid?


----------



## Magicbabydust

Is it possible for clomid to cause false positive pregnancy test?


----------



## lilyV

sekky - sorry I haven't

Magicbabydust - I have read that clomid produces false positive on OPKs. Maybe on preg tests too? IDK.


----------



## carol1988

LesleyL said:


> hi girls:) i actually talk to lily on the other thread, but nice to meet you other two.
> 
> i am on my 2nd cycle of clomid. i took 100 mg cd -8.
> 
> i did not ovuate on 50 mg cd 4-8 last month.
> 
> i do not get monitored. doc just told me to use opks and bd every other day.
> 
> i'm pretty certain i o'd on cd 18 this month with the 100 mg dose. i got dark (but not positive) opks on cd 17 in the last afternoon and in the middle of the night. when i was at work around 11 am on cd 18, i had dull pain behind my left hip bone for about an hr followed by about an hr of cramping all across my abdomen. it finally subsided. when i took another opk that late afternoon, it was alot lighter than the two had been the day before.
> 
> besides that, i just get hot flashes and occasional bouts of insomnia from the clomid. nothing i can't handle.




Hey! I noticed that you said u do not get monitored and I am in the same boat.. I took clomid on cycle days 5-9...I am on cycle day 12 now ..I havent gotten a positive opk yet but from what i calculated ...this week is supposed to be my week for "O"....my doctor only gave me 3 prescriptions for 50mg clomid and just told me to baby dance every other day and take opks also...basically just gave me a good luck scenerio LOL....but from all the "no ovulation" stories on just 50mg...Im wondering how did u get ur doctor to up ur script to 100mg? I thought about calling if I dont get a positive opk this week and asking my doctor if he could do a day 21 progesterone testing to see if ive ovulated and tell him if i havent I would like to up to dose to 100mg.....How did u do it? im just wondering and worrying myself that he might not up my dose seein as he had so much hope for me to get preg on 3 rounds of 50mg of clomid...thanks for your help in advance...


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies!!! Did progesterone test 7 dpo.... Was 1.2 :'( Shows absolutely noooooo ovulation. Last month wass 66 showed strong ovulation. Was 1.6 the first month no ovulation. Now I'm wondering if only my one ovary works. It was my 3rd round of clomid 50mg CD 2-6 and I'm due to see doc tomorrow. Feeling a little down :(


----------



## Dynamicmae

Was at th doc yesterday. It turns out I only have one functioning ovary so only ovulate every second cycle. I only have 6 chances a year to get pregnant... The left ovary show STRONG ovulation. But due to many cysts being removed from the right ovary it is covered in to much scar tissue to be able to ovulate. Doc wants hubby to go for sperm count and me to go check that tubes aren't blocked. Medical insurance doesn't cover any of this :( Hubby and I chatted and we've decided to go for the tests this month (scratch the money together) cause we don't wanna waste any time. I googled the HSG tube test and it seems really scary! Gosh! Keeping the faith and trusting God will carry us through on every level!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Okay ladies... I'm officially TOTALLY confused!!! FF says I ovulated on Saturday which was CD 36... Now 4DPO?!? Do I wait till 7DPO and go for progesterone bloods again? Please help!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-11-17


----------



## lilyV

*Dynamicmae *- the HSG reads horrendeous. I didn't have it. I had the SHG and that was pretty bad too - worst pain I have ever had down there. I was crying on the table. GL on your HSG. when I click onto your link, it sends me to my chart... maybe check the link to get a better view?


----------

